# The Woodshed



## bandit571

Just what the title says. At one time, one was sent to the Woodshed to fetch a switch. 
Because they broke some sort of rule…

Because they "misbehaved"

Because they didn't fit in with a certain group…..

So…this will be all about that sort of thing….been blocked? Had a thread you were on shut down, and NOT because of anything YOU did?

There are no rules here, other than what Cricket lays out.

Except…..

Those who dwell in "Ivory Towers" who tend to look down their nose at others..are NOT welcome here.

Now, just imagine, for a moment…IF you were a part of this crew…









And you all sat down for the Lunch part of the day…..what would you be talking about?

That is what this will be like. Got a problem doing a task? Ask away, maybe someone else can solve it, for you.

Not looking for those "My way, or the highway" types….they get boring after a while.

Just a Friendly bunch of ordinary people, who happen to like working with their hands, be it hand tools, or power tools.

Maybe not so much WHAT tool to buy, and more about HOW to use a given tool….anything from a "pen knife" to a Jack hammer….all are welcome. Come on in, sit down in a comfy chair, took your shoes off…and just relax..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice idea for a forum- best of luck. I look forward to seeing more of your work and others. In the past, I was a contractor woodworker and built stuff like this-










To cabinetmaking and now I do CNC and laser projects and stuff that is smaller and lighter- I got old but in my heart, I am a woodworker. I enjoy all types of projects here and I do enjoy seeing and hearing what you guys are making.


----------



## bandit571

I have done a lot of different jobs, from Cast Iron Foundry, to Rubber Hose, to plastic parts. Have both work in factories, and built them. One of the many tasks a Carpenter must do, is concrete form work.

Have built a few houses. Built a LOT of furniture. Doors for houses. A Jack of all trades, master of none.

Do a lot of hand tool work….not because of some Neanderthal urge to be like they were 100s of years ago…nope, just because the space in my shop will not allow the huge power tools. So..I adapt to what I have.

They used to empty their Lunch pales at lunchtime…and send the helpers/"boys" done to the local tavern, to have those pales filled up with beer, to wash down their Lunch with….up for debate how much the helper got,or "spilled"

Sitting here at the Computer Desk I made a couple years ago…just kicking back..resting up from a 2-1/2 hour shop day…









need to build the drawer, next time…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I really like those old-timey photos… I just found this…

*WHEN WAS THE TABLE SAW INVENTED?*










The article is interesting…
https://workshopedia.com/when-was-the-table-saw-invented/

My first table saw was the one that my stepdad gave me… I was now a woodworker…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just dropping in. No shop time tonight. Got together with some old friends and had a nice supper, few drinks and some cigars. Chatting about various topics, including woodworking. Rare I get out socially, but I do enjoy these outings.

Bandit we all know where you are in this picture…..

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Today's work-* fine-tuning the laser with small vectors… I'll get it…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Today s work-* fine-tuning the laser with small vectors… I ll get it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The reaction at this bar the night Congress repealed Prohibition in 1933*










*and other good stuff at…*

https://historydaily.org/60-rare-historical-photos-that-you-probably-havent-seen-before/7?epik=dj0yJnU9MXNlY2RvMUNndjZac2hiRkFPYnhpRXZPTWRHMFhtOGgmcD0wJm49RlNfNHYxYXhKVnBma1hSZzViZGpIQSZ0PUFBQUFBR0lEWEhB

One of my favorites is this one…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Soon to be how old?

This was the starting point…









Was trying to make this a little better..









Maybe..









and..









Had to move a Mitersaw upstairs, to help out on the angled cuts, like the stair railing..

A rainy-assed week in May…right after Easter Sunday….worked around the rain showers coming through….got maybe 4-6 hours a day to work with….back was sore for about the next week after that…..back then, the lumber and Materials cost was about $900….

Took a rough, paper plan to Lowes…we worked out a material list….they delivered the parts…front yard was the "staging area" .....And, they even forgot most of the 4×4x8' posts I ordered…..


----------



## bandit571

Looks a little better than when I started….









Same view…..one step, old porch was 18" high…no railings of any kind…

New porch is a 9' x 10'.....as any 10' x 10' would have needed a permit…..posts on the south side side on the existing sidewalk…..East side (front) sides on concrete squares…..

Design by: The Single Brain Cell Sketch Up. paper plans drawn by me.

hate to see what this all would cost, today…..


----------



## bandit571

Krogers run for the Boss..didn't go well, as she had wrote a second list on the back of another list…and didn't even say which was which..

Told her the NEXT time, she is the one that will do the shopping, while I just sit in the car….

Heading for the shop at 1400 hrs….have a drawer to build, maybe…Episode #4 of the Masterclasses "Desktop Organizer" video series, by Paul Sellers.

Stay tuned…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wondered where you and DW went. The Woodshed is a good thread name for LJ )))))))) Good to see Gunny here too.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think if I was part of that crew, at breaktime I would be talking about how we cut down the entire forest that used to be on the hill back yonder to build that little house, and wondering if that was a good plan.


----------



## bandit571

2-1/2 hours of shoptime, today…so, now the area between me shoulder blade hurts like…yeah…

The Plan for today's follies?









Episode #4…the dovetails up front needed milled..so…I cut all the parts to size..









Drawer sides needed sized for length….as this will be 1/2 blind dovetails to the front of the drawer…









Hate doing these by hand….have to do tails first…but..









We'll make do…as I tend to get better as I go along..









Front corners are done, now. And,,this is where the video stops…and so did I….that was a LOT of layouts, cutting, fitting, chopping, and paring to fit again…..









Takes a lot of chisels, too….next up ( tomorrow?) need through dovetails for the back..then a groove to house the bottom panel…









Long day…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been at Mothers all day. Had a long list of stuff to get done. Tree guys coming tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Gunny* How is the job hunt going?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Sometimes called the "Gunny Method"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think if I was part of that crew, at breaktime I would be talking about how we cut down the entire forest that used to be on the hill back yonder to build that little house, and wondering if that was a good plan.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian* Good to see you again. A few trees built the house. The forest went to heating it. By the time of the Revolution, Philadelphia was hauling firewood 50 miles.

*bandit* I do tails first. Roy Underhill said to do it that way )


----------



## bandit571

Pins first vs tails first….been debated for ever. As in whenever the first set was made.

I am actually better at pins first…and can get tighter results…to where you need a mallet to drive them together.

I just need more practice with the tails first thingy…..too easy to mark things the wrong direction, somedays.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Wednesday catch* up Just in from work (school) and I enjoyed the posts to keep me updated…

*Bandit *- Nice blog with excellent pictures

*Top Max*- glad you stopped by. I miss your posts and I hope that you will post here as you did at the Garage (the good stuff)

*Brian*- nice to see you here - I miss the Mederterain island stories?

*Gunny-* you're a good son. And yes, let us know about the career stories. People here care.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sometimes called the "Gunny Method"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


or DW in his younger days* :>)*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I haven't done enough hand-cut dovetails to move beyond Roy's instructions.

A friend told me one time he wanted to learn to do dovetails. Neither of us had ever done them. A couple of years later I asked him if he learned. He said he did with a router and jig. I did too, hand-cut )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This will be my new business card for teaching…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I haven t done enough hand-cut dovetails to move beyond Roy s instructions.
> 
> A friend told me one time he wanted to learn to do dovetails. Neither of us had ever done them. A couple of years later I asked him if he learned. He said he did with a router and jig. I did too, hand-cut )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Excuse me Top Max- I would appreciate some North West news regarding social crazies… come on for old times sake..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I think if I was part of that crew, at breaktime I would be talking about how we cut down the entire forest that used to be on the hill back yonder to build that little house, and* wondering if that was a good plan*.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns












*As for a good plan?* The clearing was done before these guys came along and they are the modern tradesmen of the day. Are you familiar with the lumber industry in the 19th century? They clear-cut and sent the lumber to the big cities. The house shown was essential to farming…

Top Max care to finish…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, The legislature is in session. Violence will increase if they pass their proposal. Probably a Cricket violation here. I'LL PM.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, The legislature is in session. Violence will increase if they pass their proposal. Probably a Cricket violation here. I LL PM.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks for the PM but let's sleep on this (no this is not a tuck-in) for this is Bandits site. "There are no rules here, other than what Cricket lays out." I'll PM you on Thurs.

And yes to your PM but I understand your caution…* the "Freedom Forum" is here!!!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* This is a family-oriented forum. Too bad*W*icked *W*orld is not a family-oriented place to live ;((((((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- turn the fire down and keep the embers glowing… in due time… You haven't gone anywhere, for you are like Gen. Patton… you will be called upon soon… up to the perch and school on Thursday…










Question am I the elder here at 73?


----------



## bandit571

> *DW* This is a family-oriented forum. Too bad*W*icked *W*orld is not a family-oriented place to live ;((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Are you saying they should have their own woodshed to be sent to?

Life is like a Pendulum ….It may swing too far in one direction….only to swing back in the opposite way.

There are a few lines in the song "Won't get fooled again"

"Meet the new Boss…same as the old Boss" Just hope when the winds of change happens…and it will…that things don't swing back too far the other way…..


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF it was from that dovetail saw…or just all the work with the chisels….but….area between the shoulder blades is SORE…..At least with the right knee, I can just sit on the shop stool to do this sort of work, and the knee would be fine.

Spent more time today working, than taking pictures…is the reason things are a bit skimpy, today.

camera? a Canon: PowerShotA2300 HD…..need to charge the battery up, tonight….to get ready for tomorrow's shoot.


----------



## pottz




----------



## bandit571

^


















Smallest chuck key made…

was used to drill rivet holes in WW2 bombers…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DW* This is a family-oriented forum. Too bad*W*icked *W*orld is not a family-oriented place to live ;((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Are you saying they should have their own woodshed to be sent to?*
> 
> Life is like a Pendulum ….It may swing too far in one direction….only to swing back in the opposite way.
> 
> There are a few lines in the song "Won t get fooled again"
> 
> "Meet the new Boss…same as the old Boss" Just hope when the winds of change happens…and it will…that things don t swing back too far the other way…..
> 
> - bandit571


Gallows ;(( They have been promoting crime for at least 40 years. Our nephew a county sheriff told me an auto thief needed to get 7 convictions to see any jail time. That was before covid. They steal an average of 50 per conviction according to a study a few years ago. That was 350 stolen cars to see any jail time pre-covid. Today there are no convictions. The county has a backlog of 200 violent crimes to prosecute. No property crimes are prosecuted. The governor let all nonviolent criminals out about 2 years ago. Crime pays very well here. Seattle Shirt at 1st and Pike had never been broken into in 30 years. They have had 7 in the last 90 days. The legislature is not satisfied with their progress. They are voting on letting violent criminals who have been sentenced to life without parole out in 25 years!

In the early 90s, our county councilman Paul Barden told me I have unreasonable expectations. Park my van in my driveway and have my tools and materials in it in the morning to go directly to the Jobsite without stopping for replacements. Good thing I am retired. Many people report regular break-ins and thefts. Many businesses are moving out of the area. A couple of weeks ago the city of Issaquah declared their Target store a public nuisance because of organized shoplifters packing so much stolen property on Metro buses going to Seattle. The Issaquah police will not respond to their shoplifting calls. If the store forcibly stops them the shoplifting losses will be minuscule compared to their civil suit losses.

A King County officer told us about liability in a class I attended in the late '80s. A business was burglarized several times. They always broke in the back. The owner fenced the back, got a guard dog, and installed warning signs. The burglar returned, saw the dog, and broke in the front. The alarm summoned the police. They knew the dog was out back and announced for the burglar to come out. The burglar went out the back and was "controlled" by the guard dog. The burglar successfully sued the business owner because he did not have a warning sign inside on the back door warning about the guard dog. The business owner lost it all when bankrupted by the legal fees and settlement he had to pay to the burglar. ;-((

I have not seen any sign of a pendulum. Progressives taking us, US, back to the State of Nature.


----------



## bandit571

About half the snow has melted away, here. They are forecasting a day of rain, tomorrow. 
33 drab, and dreary degrees outside…..yuck.

May have to use a timer in the shop….2-1/2 hours seems to be a bit too much. May have to cut it back a bit?

Am hoping all the tax forms have arrived, now…...intend to get the taxes filed later. Last year, I was told I didn't make enough to even bother to file…as they don't do $0.26 refunds…. A Senior Service Center usually does free tax prep and filing…need to find out what day I need to go.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TAX deadline thx for the reminder--*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


Stop back and cook with us- this morning's breakfast…


----------



## 987Ron

up a bit late, 68 degrees later, nice sun. Howe's German Breakfast Sausage, Chicory Coffee, English Muffin with a scrambled egg. Got the major countries covered.

On her way home from work our Daughter was tailgated very closely, she was in the left lane with a left turn coming up soon 11:30pm light traffic Police stopped her, she got a lecture on how to drive when someone tailgates you. You should move over and if you miss your turn just drive a bit further. She kept her cool. No ticket, now warning. 
The tailgater was not stopped.

Started my second book that I put aside for recovery diversion _*"Underwater Warfare in the Age of Sail'* by Alex Roland. At one time it was in the Naval General Libraries. Still had the check out sleeve glued in the back. Last checked out in 1985. Boring lots of references but 1/4 done. May get better.

Have a 3rd book to start soon and it will be better on Race car suspensions and modifications with lots of grafs, diagrams, and equations. Make myself finish book one or two before start three.

Have a 4th the grandson sent me Outdated to some degree but still good. First two or three chapters basic. *Sports Car and Competition Driving* by Paul Frere Published by Robert Bentley Publsihers. Have met Bentley and read and critiques some of his books on driving.

Okay while the rest of you have fun in the shop I will read my boring books, rehab and drink some good coffee.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Salami, Provolone cheese on Italian bread…light lunch. Heading towards the shop about…noonish?

Had Beef & Noodles for Supper last night…a big spritz of Cholula Hot sauce helped out…

Through dovetails, then some grooves…timer set at 2 hours..we'll see how THAT goes…

Glazed donut for Breakfast…along with the usual pills..

Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Heres how I do dovetails the Easy way: I cut fingerjoints on a tablesaw and pretend they are dovetails. Ha.

I am too sexy for my shirt, so sexy it hurts….. oh wait….... that is Rob

Ron, you know, there are a few books that arent boring.

Yep, DW, the Outsiders is one of my favorite books. Stay golden, PonyBoy.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from being IN the shop…2hours and 15 minutes…the extra 15 minutes being to stop and take MORE pictures….which I now how to process..

Film @ 2300 hrs…right now, I'm picking dried glue off me fingers….

Back is sore, right between the shoulder blades, again….

Weather outside is still ugly….

Don't ya just hate it..just when you THINK all the forms have shown up, and you start to figure up the tax form…yet another 1099 shows up in the mailbox…grrrr…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Drawer is in the clamps, will sit there a day…

Layout work?









Saw work..









Going around half chopped?









or, the full monty?









Maybe a dry fit…on the last corner of the drawer..









Took three tries to get the bottom to the right size…









Was a busy day…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This just in from Newswire Today:

Biden beats out brussel sprouts for America´s least favorite vegetable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*WHEN WAS THE TABLE SAW INVENTED?*










To work out when the table saw was invented, we first need to look at what a table saw consists of. It is essentially a circular saw that is mounted to the underside of a table or surface. The table has a slit cut out of it to allow the blade to pass through and the material is slid along the table surface towards the blade.

A table saw is also known as a bench saw or sawbench depending on location and what it is being used for. To understand the history of the table saw we first need to look at the circular saw.

https://workshopedia.com/when-was-the-table-saw-invented/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I actually like Brussel sprouts- here is a good recipe…
https://www.wellplated.com/sauteed-brussels-sprouts/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- glad to see you here and as usual I enjoy what you post. Hip recovery going good I hope?


----------



## bandit571

> I actually like Brussel sprouts- here is a good recipe…
> https://www.wellplated.com/sauteed-brussels-sprouts/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Dang it…now I'm hungry again…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'll post some more cooking stuff this weekend-

With inflation as you know prices are rising- I shop frugal yet I don't deprive myself- like everything money and life are finite. And at this stage, the game is to balance them out. This is why I ask God for strength and blessings to end with… * Life + money = 0*

*Has anybody ever thought about or heard of someone leaving $$$ to LumberJocks?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*US inflation highest in 40 years, with no letup in sight*
https://ktar.com/story/4880984/us-inflation-might-have-hit-a-new-40-year-high-in-january/

*I guess this is when we start to pay back those government $1,400 relief checks…* Not sure about other I remember "Inflation in the 1980's" funny thing did the cost of living of people go back to pre inflationary days-

Correct answer- the American wage was decimated and it has not yet caught up. I just got a $30 a day pay increase McD is paying $15… Thank you and with that increase… just add it to the Cost of Living.

*Life + Money = 0*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *US inflation highest in 40 years, with no letup in sight*
> https://ktar.com/story/4880984/us-inflation-might-have-hit-a-new-40-year-high-in-january/
> 
> *I guess this is when we start to pay back those government $1,400 relief checks…* Not sure about other I remember "Inflation in the 1980 s" funny thing did the cost of living of people go back to pre inflationary days-
> 
> Correct answer- the American wage was decimated and it has not yet caught up. I just got a $30 a day pay increase McD is paying $15… Thank you and with that increase… just add it to the Cost of Living.
> 
> *Life + Money = 0*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When I graduated high school the median income was about $500/month. A person retiring on that was in good shape. 10 years later he was in big trouble ;(( I concluded in the 70s that by the time I retired it would take $50,000 / year minimum to be comfortable. Looks like the national debt and fed spending will do the same thing again. Why does every generation have to learn the hard way?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, bunch of twerps, perps, preverts…and other dis-respected souls.

This just happens to be a F R I D A Y ! ! !

I can almost remember when a Friday meant something good. Now? Just another day….nothing really special.

Wake up..ya'll be burning daylight !


----------



## bandit571

New & Improved Mitersaw, for building decks?









At least for angled cuts of the railings..









Proof there is such a thing as a Metric Crescent Wrench…Now you can send the Gopher back to the Tool Trailer, and bring one back…..


----------



## bandit571

Guess I could meander to the shop, after a bit…have a forest of clamps to remove….

When is it "Happy Hour" here?.......The time when they switched to selling "3.2" beer instead of "6", and didn't tell anyone….

You have all seen that brass railing/foot rest? The purpose? Before the Bar Stools were used, they found it was comfortable to put a foot up, and stand there longer …at the bar. One leg gets tired, switch legs, and order another round.

"One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer.." Just imagine the tab at the end of THAT evening…..


----------



## controlfreak

Happy Friday, I have two beers chilling in the office fridge and trying to figure out when to pop the top so I don't alert the boos (wife) or the staff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'm from MI and I remember going to OH for 3.2 beer for you only had to be 18…. good memories.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got middle shelf done and installed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I 'm at school and I'll have to wait until tonight for a fridge trip…. you guys are killing me…


----------



## controlfreak

My family was out in Utah skiing in the late seventies when all they had was 3.2 beer. My brother and I said "we can drink a case of this crap". We didn't take the altitude into account and got tipsy on three beers. Mom & Dad had martini's and looked like they were in la la land.


----------



## 987Ron

From the old Okla U. song as I remember it

"Im Sooner Born, I was Sooner Bred and when I die I will be Sooner Dead
Rah Oklahoma Rah Oklahoma Rah Oklahoma …3.2"


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…roh..kay…

Drawer had issues…









Decided to cut 2 plugs from Rosewood scrap…









Fixed that. Ends weren't too bad…









Had to decide between 2 knobs..









Or, just a single knob..









Found the center point and used an awl to start a hole for the cordless drill…









Dab of glue..









Clamp it, Jed. Yes, that IS a made in China clamp…big deal, as long as it does the job….just a C clamp, com'on.

after a bit, got the 1st coat of Amber Shellac brushed on…









And figured I had better let this air out, a bit..









Will do the 2nd coat later…..


----------



## sras

Ding dong the Vette is gone. After 18 years of ownership we finally sold our 93 Corvette. We really hadn't driven it much in the last 5-8 years. Only drove it a total of 19,000 miles over the 18 years. Turns out that our lifestyle doesn't include cruising in a Corvette any more 

Project looks good Bandit


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Found the center point and used an awl to start a hole for the cordless drill…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


We have come full circle. Happy when cords were added. Happier when they left again )


----------



## 987Ron

> Found the center point and used an awl to start a hole for the cordless drill…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> We have come full circle. Happy when cords were added. Happier when they left again )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 Love your craftsmanship. Great things happen.


----------



## JCamp

> I m at school and I ll have to wait until tonight for a fridge trip…. you guys are killing me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I've got a lot of questions….... that I'm afraid of the answers to. lol


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Congratulations Bandit on your new forum*- Shall we call this "First Friday" I am hoping as the night progresses we'll get more patriots here to join in…

*Steve- glad you found us.* I must say to own a Corvette at least once is a good thing.

*Ron-* glad you are still posting here. Any hip recovery stories?

*JCamp-* There are certain questions that I can answer during school hours and others after hours? With our diverse group of people, most questions can be answered… For this is the place it is wrong and be correct and be correct and be wrong, it all depends on who is answering your question. I sure hope this helps…

*Top Max-* shall we discuss the Canadian truckers this evening?










*Brian-* I read a related article to your post. Quite surprising but could it be the new Liberal norm? We don't have situations like this out here…


----------



## 987Ron

No 


> *Ron-* glad you are still posting here. Any hip recovery stories?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Just the slow recovery a bit at a time, Today was therapy. Bit more achy afterward.

Did ask the Therapist if she had any Spanish Heritage. She said no wanted to know why I ask that question. Told her I thought maybe she had relatives in Spain and ancestors there from the Spanish Inquisition. Went over her head.

Did look up some of the walkers, where made designs etc. The Medicare issued ones are probably adequate for a short period like mine but Chinese. Chinese engineering and manufacturing Poor engineering and such. Looked up the German made ones and what a difference. Roolators not walkers. Better Engineered and made. No Festool green on any of them. Daughter put a Porsche sticker on mine.


----------



## bandit571

Rubbed out..and now the second coat is on and drying….

One of the annual rites of being in the "weekend warriors" (20 yrs) was Riot Control Training….,,told them I also had a look of training as a Rioter…..yep, been on BOTH sides of the line.

One year, they brought in a local Sensei to teach us a "better way" to handle the Riot Batons. And, what to di IF someone takes away your baton…..

Best job I had during that training? I got to carry around the old M79 PooochGun…...

One year, they tried to be realistic as possible….and used the old Ohio State Pen. with one company as the "Inmates" Wasn't too bad, unless you were down wind of the OLD burning mattresses….Gas masks are not set up for that sort of fumes…...several got quite sick from it. I did get to see Old Sparky….THE electric chair, that is…


----------



## sras

> *Steve- glad you found us.* I must say to own a Corvette at least once is a good thing.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I've been following along. Doing my typical "sit on the sidelines unless I have something to share". 

We owned that Vette for nearly 18 years - more than 60% of its life. I sold it to a local dealer of classic cars. Hopefully it will end up with a good owner.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Steve- glad you found us.* I must say to own a Corvette at least once is a good thing.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I ve been following along. Doing my typical "sit on the sidelines unless I have something to share".
> 
> We owned that Vette for nearly 18 years -l more than 60% of its life. I sold it to a local dealer of classic cars. Hopefully it will end up with a good owner.
> 
> - sras


I would never risk driving a Vette! Driver's license would be a victim of the Lead Foot ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One of the annual rites of being in the "weekend warriors" (20 yrs) was Riot Control Training….,,told them I also had a look of training as a Rioter…*..yep, been on BOTH sides of the line. *
> 
> One year, they brought in a local Sensei to teach us a "better way" to handle the Riot Batons. * And, what to di IF someone takes away your baton…..*
> 
> Best job I had during that training? I got to carry around the old* M79 PooochGun…...
> *
> 
> - bandit571


1. I was once part of a police riot control as an Auxillary- fortunately, nothing happened. I then realized that the powers of the government outdo the protestors. The only way IMO is to go guerilla warfare similar to the SDS of the 1970s. As a man of the middle class, I am not going to get involved with police and courtrooms… Yet when it comes to civil unrest I prefer to be a cheerleader to the side that I favor. And only the two cats and my computer can hear my rant.

2. What were you taught when someone takes your baton?

3. Is this the n79 that you are referring to?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* shall we discuss the Canadian truckers this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not much to discuss. The first year-long insurrection without any consequences or accountability with $3 billion in losses to business continues to rule the day and be a motivation ;(( Another ********************tatle business was on the news tonight moving out of the city. Not financially feasible to stay. Customers will not risk going to the location. Owner concerned about his family's safety, his own safety, and break-ins epidemic ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One of the annual rites of being in the "weekend warriors" (20 yrs) was Riot Control Training….,,told them I also had a look of training as a Rioter…*..yep, been on BOTH sides of the line. *
> 
> One year, they brought in a local Sensei to teach us a "better way" to handle the Riot Batons. * And, what to di IF someone takes away your baton…..*
> 
> Best job I had during that training? I got to carry around the old* M79 PooochGun…...
> *
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> 1. I was once part of a police riot control as an Auxillary- fortunately, nothing happened. *I then realized that the powers of the government outdo the protestors.* The only way IMO is to go guerilla warfare similar to the SDS of the 1970s. As a man of the middle class, I am not going to get involved with police and courtrooms… Yet when it comes to civil unrest I prefer to be a cheerleader to the side that I favor. And only the two cats and my computer can hear my rant.
> 
> 2. What were you taught when someone takes your baton?
> 
> 3. Is this the n79 that you are referring to?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That has been reversed here in WW. Rioters win. ;(( Looting is legal ;((( Worse in Portland Oregon ;((((((

News reported students here hover around 50% meeting grade level in Math and English. Do more of yours meet grade level?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Top Max-* shall we discuss the Canadian truckers this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Not much to discuss. *
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Top Max-* yes there is- a judge tonight granted an injunction to "disperse" to Canadian trucker freedom rally at the bridge… I will use the Bandits phrase "both sides" of the issue… I have a saying to people who want to protest- do so but "DO NOT DISRUPT COMMERCE" then watch and it will be removed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *News reported students here hover around 50% meeting grade level in Math and English. Do more of yours meet grade level?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This is not a yes or no question- but I say while growing up in the Detriot public schools we had a caste system and it still exists today. Think of the bell curve…










and the 2 schools, that I work with are rated in the top 10 in the state… Yet a school system is based on social-economic circumstances that play a big factor… and yes there are low performers but in my case, a low number- Yet in the past yes there are masses of them… I hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all…


----------



## pottz




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* shall we discuss the Canadian truckers this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Not much to discuss. *
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Top Max-* yes there is- a judge tonight granted an injunction to "disperse" to Canadian trucker freedom rally at the bridge… I will use the Bandits phrase "both sides" of the issue… I have a saying to people who want to protest- do so but "DO NOT DISRUPT COMMERCE" then watch and it will be removed.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


The Left Wing Wackos here in WW are promoting disruption of commerce. Downtown Seattle will soon cause a plywood shortage boarding up all the abandoned commercial real estate and broken windows ;((


----------



## bandit571

And here you thought the Vandals (tribe) only sacked Rome…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *News reported students here hover around 50% meeting grade level in Math and English. Do more of yours meet grade level?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This is not a yes or no question- but I say while growing up in the Detriot public schools we had a caste system and it still exists today. Think of the bell curve…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2 schools, that I work with are rated in the top 10 in the state… Yet a school system is based on social-economic circumstances that play a big factor… and yes there are low performers but in my case, a low number- Yet in the past yes there are masses of them… I hope that helps answer your question.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I didn't think of the bell curve as a rating for education. I recently read a report that said the average adult reads at 8th-grade level and seems to be slipping down towards 6th ;(( If we are going to continue to be world leaders we might have to pick up the pace


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> And here you thought the Vandals (tribe) only sacked Rome…...
> 
> - bandit571


Actually, DNA evidence shows the Vandals moved into the area and intermarried probably fleeing from a drought. Rome led the world into the Dark Ages similar to what we are doing here in WW today ;((((((( The rest of you better make successful objections.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-* nice to hear from you- I am glad for you working on Moke's forum with you as a co-leader. You seem to be in a comfort zone… yet can you agree that the Woodshed has been doing pretty good since Bandit started later than you guys? What I like since he started it he is rocking with his personal posts and pictures. Even though I am blocked at Mokes I can still read your postings. I like what you are doing with your picture postings good stuff, but on the gate, pic wasn't there to be a place for the Beagle to see the "cat"?

For old times sake for you…










and for breakfast…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night guys- honestly


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good night guys- honestly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Friday night party time! No school tomorrow


----------



## bandit571

6:30 pm Sunday….everything will come to a halt, here in Ohio…...










Where I sit most days, when not in the shop…..desk is one I built out of Ash…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

"If you have to take a medication for the rest of your life…..why will they only give you a 90 day supply?"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 6:30 pm Sunday….everything will come to a halt, here in Ohio…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I sit most days, when not in the shop…..desk is one I built out of Ash…..
> 
> - bandit571


That is the nicest perch we have seen on LJ )


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit,

No blocking is a good start.

Nice to see you all here.

I thought the table saw was invented by the "Shakers". At least that is what i read.

Selling my Delta X Unisaw , listed for 800$ Several say they want it. Whish me luck. A lot of crazy people out there. I think it a great price.










Also my table is done. (at least for now)










Moving the shop. I'm a little overwhelmed. Step by step getting it done. I have good friends that are willing to help.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

Is that you? You made that desk? Looks well done.

I friend has a sign in the guest bathroom. It reads "be nice or leave".

DW Peg update. I think she will be at the Superbowl party we will attend. She is walking with a walker, and has lost a lot of weight and hair I am told. She is talking as much as she ever did. (a lot).

Bandit well done on this


----------



## 987Ron

petey Way to low on the saw….makes mine (same make and model) worth less. On my to do list is to clean and lube it. Squeaks a bit when raising and lowering the blade or changing the angle. Been a great saw. 20 yrs old. Think I will keep mine.

Morning all. Looks like another good day here in Bubba Land. 73, no wind, sunny. Hobbled out to the garage this am to say Hello and I miss you to the P-car. She did not answer. Too dignified.


----------



## bandit571

25 snowy degrees, outside….I hate winter.

I think I have a build-along blog about that Computer Desk..somewhere on LJs

Thats my "Summer Beard".....right now, it is more of a ZZ Top style…...

Leftover cold Pizza for Breakfast, this morning.

The ONLY people who will get blocked on this thread, will be those that come on here merely to pick a fight….

Sign in a Relative of mine's shop:
"IF all you want to do, is bitch, moan, and complain….go back home"


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself…

No…"whiskey in the jar" was NOT written about me…...

I also tend to wear orange on March 17th…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Continuing work on light pole.


----------



## controlfreak

I have a feeling we are going to hear some chanting by the crowd during the super bowl. The only question is will it be the PG version or the not safe for TV version. It will be interesting to see how the broadcaster handles it. You know that this has been discussed in preplanning for the event. I would have a bowl of popcorn ready if I ate that crap anymore.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Leftover cold Pizza for Breakfast, this morning.*
> 
> - bandit571


*Saturday breakfast it is-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- *morning to you as well. By chance can you post the picture of the Porsche sticker that is on your walker. I found that post very enduring…

*Gunny -* I like the idea of directly mounting the lamps to the bar, for they always seem to slip with the spring clamp. I came across this Milwaukee magnet lamp - looks interesting.
https://toolguyd.com/milwaukee-m18-rover-led-magnetic-flood-light/










*It is 9am here time to get ready to watch "This Old House"*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I debated using magnets. As the bar is round testing showed not as good as I would like.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron- *morning to you as well. By chance can you post the picture of the Porsche sticker that is on your walker. I found that post very enduring…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW The Porsche sticker, was to big and did not stay on. However I have a sticker in the shop that I wish to put on before the next therapy and before the Dr. check up appointment" So far have not hobbled that far yet to get it.

"Leave me alone I know what I am doing" small little race car at the end.

Kimi Raikkonen in a Formula One race was being pushed by his crew over the radio to do something with some part of his race line or car. He ignored them, they persisted. He finally answered with the "Leave me alone I know what I am doing. Became quoted a lot for a while.










Kind of like this guy also, put it on the cross bar in the middle.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

I know. I have to the 1st of March to move out. I was ready to donate the saw. Got 800$ in a day to and AF vet. One less thing on my loaded mind. Almost cleaned out.




























The cabinets are empty, I can flip them in the Buget truck. The bench in on those rockler bench casters, easy to move. We do have a small step in from of the storage unit to maneuver over. Planer and lathe will be a chore. Router table will be easy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 6:30 pm Sunday….everything will come to a halt, here in Ohio…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I sit most days, when not in the shop…..desk is one I built out of Ash…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> That is the nicest perch we have seen on LJ )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 like you calling it the nicest perch…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I debated using magnets. As the bar is round testing showed not as good as I would like.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Totally agree- with those types of lamps your method +1 And you can't beat the cost for what you get…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I debated using magnets. As the bar is round testing showed not as good as I would like.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Totally agree- with those types of lamps your method +1 And you can t beat the cost for what you get…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They are adjustable to my liking now. Should work good in finishing room.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW Peg update. I think she will be at the Superbowl party we will attend. She is walking with a walker, and has lost a lot of weight and hair I am told. She is talking as much as she ever did. (a lot).*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


The saga of Peg has been one of miracles- thx for the update. Any update on your uncle Wah who had COVID another story that I wish the best for…

Your table looks great and the new saga of Petey's Move is one of inspiration- best to you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Has anybody tried buying a new car lately?*









*Car dealers are raising prices. Automakers are pushing back. Consumers are stuck in between.*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/car-dealers-are-raising-prices-due-to-low-supplies-automakers-are-retaliating-consumers-are-stuck-in-between/ar-AATLANL










*Price gouging or supply and demand?* Has anyone seen this with wood tools?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

I know. I have to the 1st of March to move out. I was ready to donate the saw. Got 800$ in a day to and AF vet. One less thing on my loaded mind. Almost cleaned out.




























The cabinets are empty, I can flip them in the Buget truck. The bench in on those rockler bench casters, easy to move. We do have a small step in from of the storage unit to maneuver over. Planer and lathe will be a chore


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa,
> 
> Is that you? You made that desk? Looks well done.
> 
> I friend has a sign in the guest bathroom. It reads "be nice or leave".
> 
> DW Peg update. I think she will be at the Superbowl party we will attend. She is walking with a walker, and has lost a lot of weight and hair I am told. She is talking as much as she ever did. (a lot).
> 
> Bandit well done on this
> 
> - Peteybadboy


NO! Not me. I just commented on how nice a perch it is )

Good news on Peg. Too bad so many have totally overloaded healthcare without vax. ;((

Hope the move goes well. When will the new house be complete?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Has anybody tried buying a new car lately?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Car dealers are raising prices. Automakers are pushing back. Consumers are stuck in between.*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/car-dealers-are-raising-prices-due-to-low-supplies-automakers-are-retaliating-consumers-are-stuck-in-between/ar-AATLANL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price gouging or supply and demand?* Has anyone seen this with wood tools?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They are just following housing. Asinine prices financed at 0% that will never be paid off )))


----------



## bandit571

Need to put all of this mess away..









Somewhere, there is a bench to…maybe..









Tool well ain't too bad…and there is a messy corner to straighten up









May build a rack to shove all this mess onto….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thats not a Mess, Bandit. It is organized clutter, totally different.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Has anybody tried buying a new car lately?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Car dealers are raising prices. Automakers are pushing back. Consumers are stuck in between.*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/car-dealers-are-raising-prices-due-to-low-supplies-automakers-are-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> They are just following housing. Asinine prices financed at 0% that will never be paid off )))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Have not tried to buy a car but have had the Porsche dealer send me an email asking if I would like to sell my Porsche. Did not reply. The Porsche Magazine says used cars are in demand due to prices and lack of new. 18 to 30% increase in value in the last year, depends on Make and Model. Etc. Tempting if the offer was 30% over what I thought it was. That would be close to what I paid for it 8 years ago.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## bandit571

Also need to build better racks in the tool cabinet..









May build a rack to hold all them squares..









Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is working on a solution….

We'll see how THAT comes out…..


----------



## 987Ron

> Need to put all of this mess away..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere, there is a bench to…maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


But there is this"


----------



## bandit571

> Need to put all of this mess away..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere, there is a bench to…maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> But their is this"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


LOL!


----------



## bandit571

Desktop Organizer has now been posted as a Project.

Person delivering the mail to today…..delivered neighbor's mail into MY mail box…...big difference in house numbers…mine is 313, and theirs is 309?

Strange…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Desktop Organizer has now been posted as a Project.
> 
> Person delivering the mail to today…..delivered neighbor s mail into MY mail box…...big difference in house numbers…mine is 313, and theirs is 309?
> 
> Strange…..
> 
> - bandit571


I get that occasionally at home and in the Post Office box. I usually open all the envelopes with a letter opener and then look at the mail. Once is a while I pull out a financial statement from a strange bank ) If I take the time to check the addresses b4 opening it will all be ours )))))))))



> *Too bad so many have totally overloaded healthcare without vax. ;((*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I should explain that comment. Our daughter has been working *11 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row!* The hospital finally was able to hire another respiratory therapist. She should be down to *5 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row!* *Normal is 3 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row per week* In September the 96-bed hospital had 24 covid patients 100% unvacinated. ;(((((((


----------



## bandit571

Beer has been bought for tomorrow's game,,,and of course I needed to sample it, to make sure it was "good enough for the girls we run around with.."

Seems that Guinness has a Brewery in Baltimore,MD…..so, they brew something called Baltimore Blonde,

Difference between this and my "normal" Guinness Draught Stout…just a lighter colour, and $2 a 6pack less


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Beer has been bought for tomorrow s game,,,and of course I needed to sample it, to make sure it was "good enough for the girls we run around with.."
> 
> Seems that Guinness has a Brewery in Baltimore,MD…..so, they brew something called Baltimore Blonde,
> 
> Difference between this and my "normal" Guinness Draught Stout…just a lighter colour, and $2 a 6pack less
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Modem just had a brain fart….knocked the house off line….had to go and reset it. Grrrrr…hate when that happens


----------



## bandit571

It would appear I have 12 years on this site….10 JAN 2010 was the start date for me…..guess I should have had a bottle of something, to mark that day…..oh well…


----------



## bandit571

May try to make a rack for the squares, tomorrow….have enough smaller scraps….might build a other racks…?

Will see how much can be done, before the game starts….

Still waiting on my hardwood supplier to return to the US…..am out of 1×6 Ash lumber…..


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









$30 for this pile of Ash…to build that Computer desk…..Might see what can happen with the next load…

Might be some more of this going on..


















Just sitting down on the job?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The CBC has a tendency to be Liberal, yet I still like to watch them and see what have to say about Americans.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Too bad so many have totally overloaded healthcare without vax. ;((*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I should explain that comment. Our daughter has been working *11 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row!* The hospital finally was able to hire another respiratory therapist. She should be down to *5 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row!* *Normal is 3 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row per week* In September the 96-bed hospital had 24 covid patients 100% unvacinated. ;(((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Regardless- we live in a country where the populist has the right to choose. When it comes to my government forcing me to vaccinate based on "WHAT" many people have different beliefs…










*A person should have the right to choose IMO*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- this photo of you is stunning! It truly matches the type of woodworking that you do. Feel free to use this cropped image…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Too bad so many have totally overloaded healthcare without vax. ;((*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I should explain that comment. Our daughter has been working *11 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row!* The hospital finally was able to hire another respiratory therapist. She should be down to *5 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row!* *Normal is 3 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row per week* In September the 96-bed hospital had 24 covid patients 100% unvacinated. ;(((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Regardless- we live in a country where the populist has the right to choose. When it comes to my government forcing me to vaccinate based on "WHAT" many people have different beliefs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A person should have the right to choose IMO*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other." John Adams The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Q13 just reported another small business in Seattle closing. The OWNER NO LONGER REPLACES WINDOWS. He is running out of cash and THEY ONLY LAST 4 DAYS! When the perpetrators no longer have businesses to break into in Seattle they will move south adding to our crime. Bellevue will not tolerate them and neither will north Seattle. That is the reason South King County is second behind downtown Seattle in crime and violence.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all: Up way too early.

Two-man challenge today (golf) 50$ per man. Pre Superbowl round. six holes scramble, six holes better ball, six mod Chapman.

Superbowl party at 4pm. I will only make it to half time.

No working today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It was nice to sleep in on a nonwork day… 7am










*Study: Seattle's Soda Tax Has Been Great for…Beer Sales?*
https://reason.com/2022/02/12/study-seattles-soda-tax-has-been-great-forbeer-sales/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Memory issues for older people could be the result of 'clutter'*
https://www.nbcnews.com/science/science-news/memory-issues-older-people-result-clutter-rcna15133


----------



## 987Ron

uplate after being up at 2am, uncomfortable. Moved to recliner. Woke up here. 
sunny but cool.
have a good day


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself..

16 cloudy degrees outside the window…with a few flurries of that white crap….

GrandBRAT Diva is frying up some Burgers for lunch, today….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> uplate after being up at 2am, uncomfortable. Moved to recliner. Woke up here.
> sunny but cool.
> have a good day
> 
> - 987Ron


*You should have asked for a tuck-in last night (((*


----------



## 987Ron

> Bandit- this photo of you is stunning! It truly matches the type of woodworking that you do. Feel free to use this cropped image…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW: We need to get a release from Bandit for this pic., then we can use this to make Laser Engraved Christmas Cards next year, *Santa At Work* Perfect Picture for that. Really like the photo and the man in it isn't bad either.


----------



## bandit571

I think I can live with that….maybe change the shirt colour to red?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## sras

> Bandit- this photo of you is stunning! It truly matches the type of woodworking that you do. Feel free to use this cropped image…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I agree! nice shot


----------



## bandit571

I am retired…EVERY day is a Day off.


----------



## bandit571

Started on the Tool cabinet rehab…from this mess…








to..









I'll find places for those planes, later…









This rack is to be taken out. All but 2 chisels go to the chest under the bench. Door is a "Saw Door" 









Instead of a door of hammers…









Added spots to hang a few bevel gauges…








Need to go through that mess of screwdrivers…level the rack…might even relocate that rack…as I have all of these to make a rack for..









Biggie one is a 12" square.

This MIGHT take awhile…anyone want to stop in, and help out?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Half Time stuff*

*Super Bowl betting: Big bets, wacky wagers and more for Los Angeles Rams vs. Cincinnati Bengals*

*The countdown to Super Bowl LVI between the favored Los Angeles Rams and the underdog Cincinnati Bengals has begun, and action at sportsbooks on a game that's expected to have billions of dollars riding on it is heating up.

We'll follow it all right here-the biggest bets, the wackiest wagers and prolific prop bets-in ESPN Chalk's updating Super Bowl betting notebook.

Good luck!*

10 biggest Super Bowl bets
• $5 million on the Bengals money line at +170 for a potential win of $8.5 million. (Caesars)

• $4.5 million on Bengals +170 to win $7.7 million. (Caesars)

EDITOR'S PICKS

Super Bowl betting: Everything you need to know to bet Rams-Bengals
12hESPN.com staff

OBJ hopes to come through for Rams - and Drake
1dBrady Henderson

Super Bowl 2022 betting: Best bets, props and more for Rams vs. Bengals
6dESPN Betting Insiders
• $1,567,500 on the Rams -4 (-110). A bettor with Caesars Sportsbook in Nevada has placed three $522,500 bets on the Rams -4 (-110), totaling $1,567,500, according to a spokesperson for the book.

• $1.1 million on Rams money line (-175) for a potential net win of $600,000. (Caesars)

• $1 million two-leg parlay on the Bengals money line +170 and under 48.5 to win $4.15 million. (DraftKings)

• $1 million on Rams -0.5 (+105) in the first quarter. (BetMGM)

• $1 million on Rams -2.5 (-120) in the first half. (BetMGM)

• $1 million on Rams over 13.5 (-115) in the first half. (BetMGM)

• $612,500 on Rams money line (-175) for a potential net win of $350,000. (Caesars)

• $500,000 money line on Rams (-200) for a potential net win of $250,000. (BetMGM)

https://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/id/33189604/big-bets-wacky-wagers-more-los-angeles-rams-vs-cincinnati-bengals


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Too bad Pottz didn't come over and place a wager with me * :>(((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My limited workshop time this week was "Vectors" or the lines that make the magic happen… the assignment was to replicate the school logo and add a name… Aspire and Lightburn software… and many hours of trials - tonight I made it…










Needed to alter the vectors from a very large to a small in order to get it cut and still retain a nice visual image…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, my 500K is on Cincinnati. Bengals


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, my 500K is on Cincinnati. Bengals
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor












Today the new buzz is "Sports Betting" Does Anybody remember back in the 60's you had a guy in the shop who would handle the football (college/pro) +1 or + something and all ties when to the book… I still can remember - take Wake Forrest and the points for a win… Today computers and algorithms…


----------



## bandit571

That was THE worst game…was very apparent the the "FIX" was in….about the only thing the Zebras didn't do, was actually carry the running back into the endzone…LA's last touchdown was a set up…crooked as all get out…..Fake penalty after fake penalty…...

Stupid.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was more obvious In 2006 Super Bowl when Seahawks lost to the Pittsburgh Steelers. Even some Pittsburgh Steelers fans said Seahawks won ;((((((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Everything is a rich mans trick. He always plays both sides to protect his investment.

want to learn more, heres the documentary:


----------



## Peteybadboy

Peg update

She looked fantastic. (Pretty lady) lost a lot of hair so has a wig, raspy voice and a walker. She is alive. Dr. gave her a 5% chance to live. Her husband Craig looked a bit older.

Back at moving stuff today into storage. I think we know have 8 storage units.

Have a good one


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning off to school-*

*Brian-* looks like an interesting vid- I'll watch it when I get home…

*Petey- * positive update, thx…

*Superbowl-* comment on later…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Why Do We Call It a 10-Gallon Hat?* Here is the Answer










https://www.thevintagenews.com/2015/11/26/why-do-we-call-it-a-10-gallon-hat/?chrome=1


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday, leave it at that…..

13 cloudy degrees outside, with about 1" of new, powdery white crap….

Chinese for Lunch…Pills for Breakfast…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, I got about halfway through. I always wondered why Daddy Bush got off when charged with treason in WWII.

Thom Hartmann played the LBJ tapes from 1968 Lynden Johnson was discussing the presidential election with Everett Dirkson, R Senate leader They decided the American people could not handle a presidential candidate committing treason. They decided not to make public Tricky Dick s telling North Vietnam to hold out until after the election. He would give them a better deal than the agreement that was about to be accepted. That war lasted another 7 years. Lots of death and destruction with no prosecution, eh? That discussion is on the tapes released to the public from the LBJ library after the 50-year sequester expired.

Another point he made was George H. W. Bush 41 was the only person he had ever heard of that could not remember where he was the day Kennedy was assassinated. He said he was not in Dallas and mentioned at least 2 different places he was that day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Why Do We Call It a 10-Gallon Hat?* Here is the Answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thevintagenews.com/2015/11/26/why-do-we-call-it-a-10-gallon-hat/?chrome=1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Do you have one?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Be careful eating lettuce. My cousin in farming told me lettuce fields along the border in Texas are having to be plowed under because too many illegal aliens are taking a dump in them and they are contaminated ;(((((((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Why Do We Call It a 10-Gallon Hat?* Here is the Answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thevintagenews.com/2015/11/26/why-do-we-call-it-a-10-gallon-hat/?chrome=1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Do you have one?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Only in the movies- personally I prefer a Stetson or a roll up Panama hat :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Be careful eating lettuce. My cousin in farming told me lettuce fields along the border in Texas are having to be plowed under because too many illegal aliens are taking a dump in them and they are contaminated ;(((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


What is worse the lettuce at our border or Over 130,000 Russian troops now staged outside Ukraine?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Grossout award for the day goes to:::::::::> Topa. Well done. And yucky.



> Be careful eating lettuce. My cousin in farming told me lettuce fields along the border in Texas are having to be plowed under because too many illegal aliens are taking a dump in them and they are contaminated ;(((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## bandit571

Just remember how those Rice Paddies where "fertilized" ? Yep, IF they "had to go", they just "went" right there..

Along with the Water Buffaloes …..

Bad when you get down to the last bite of rice….and 2 of them moved…


----------



## bandit571

Trying to figure out a rack to hold these…









Longest being 12", shortest being 3"....Not enough room to just lift them up, and out….and that is a LOT of slots to cut…and not have any break off…..

Need to sort out this rack, and re-arrange what is in it…and what can just go back upstairs to the Mechanic's Tool Chest….Might be able to shorten the rack, and install in the door with the saws?









As the "Hammer Door" is full…

Work-in-Progress…..anyone want to stop by and help out? May have some "spares" to get rid of…..


----------



## bandit571

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has FINALLY come up with a solution to hanging all them squares up..

Laminate strips of 1/2" pine, with a 1/4" in-between each pine strip….With 2 or 3 wider strips to allow for a 3" long screw to attach to the side of the tool cabinet….will involve a glue-up. Then drill/counter-sink for the screws.

May just set the rip fence and rip a few 3/4" thick strips of pine…and cut those to length? Sounds like a decent day in the shop? We'll see…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just remember how those Rice Paddies where "fertilized" ? Yep, IF they "had to go", they just "went" right there..
> 
> Along with the Water Buffaloes …..
> 
> Bad when you get down to the last bite of rice….and 2 of them moved…
> 
> - bandit571


*I believe that you just outdid Top Max- regardless interesting to think about…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Everything is a rich mans trick.* He always plays both sides to protect his investment.
> 
> want to learn more, heres the documentary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*+1 * I have started watching it and I highly recommend it to those who think outside the box…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It was a school workday and I think I'll step back and watch Bandit knock it out tonight. But after a cold long neck, I may change my mind and there is always computer design work to do… then cut it on the CNC…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Canada-* After following the freedom convoy in Canada recently- I see this

"Prime Minister Justin Trudeau granted his government emergency powers on Monday to crush the Freedom Convoy protests in Ottawa and across Canada.

By invoking the Canada Emergencies Act for the first time ever, Trudeau gave his government carte blanche to use every available method possible to stop the "terrorist" Freedom Convoy, including calling upon banks to freeze and seize their finances without a court order"










and remember to honor and respect our 2nd AMENDMENT-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*WHAT IS THE DON'T TREAD ON ME FLAG?*

https://wethepeopleholsters.com/blogs/news/what-is-the-dont-tread-on-me-flag


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

It is cool some of you are watching that documentary I linked. It was very popular when it was first making the rounds. Alot of truths in there, and some half-truths, and some tactical omissions too. Overall, one of the better ones.


----------



## bandit571

A rack with slots for 9 squares has been made, and glued up….with enough piece to build a second rack, IF need be..

Chinese for Supper, tonight…washed down with a beer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Chinese for Suppe*r, tonight…washed down with a beer.
> 
> - bandit571


*
Did you have rice with it? :>)))*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Back to woodworking-* Marius Hornberger is a guy from Germany who has some very interesting stuff on YouTube.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn7lavsPdVGV0qmEEBT6NyA

Here is his latest workbench build-

*When a Fail gets a Feature | Workbench Build*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It is cool some of you are watching that documentary I linked. It was very popular when it was first making the rounds. Alot of truths in there, and some half-truths, and some tactical omissions too. Overall, one of the better ones.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I was only 14 but Jack Ruby shooting Lee Harvey Oswald just seemed too convenient, then he died to end any exposure of the truth. One of the documentaries had a traffic light blocking Lee Harvey Oswald's shot if I remember correctly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has FINALLY come up with a solution to hanging all them squares up..
> 
> Laminate strips of 1/2" pine, with a 1/4" in-between each pine strip….With 2 or 3 wider strips to allow for a 3" long screw to attach to the side of the tool cabinet….will involve a glue-up. Then drill/counter-sink for the screws.
> 
> May just set the rip fence and rip a few 3/4" thick strips of pine…and cut those to length? Sounds like a decent day in the shop? We ll see…
> 
> - bandit571


I use 2 nails. One to hang them on and another from them to lean against.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Everything is a rich mans trick. He always plays both sides to protect his investment.
> 
> want to learn more, heres the documentary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The mistake of the coup was to choose a US Marine, General Smedly Butler. Marines are ALWAYS FAITHFUL, we remember who we are, and what we defend. As smart as this group was it amazes me that they failed to miss this very important tenet of those that bear the title United States Marine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Everything is a rich mans trick. He always plays both sides to protect his investment.
> 
> want to learn more, heres the documentary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> The mistake of the coup was to choose a US Marine, General Smedly Butler. Marines are ALWAYS FAITHFUL, we remember who we are, and what we defend. As smart as this group was it amazes me that they failed to miss this very important tenet of those that bear the title United States Marine.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Most people believe they are normal and everyone else is similar. I used to know a guy who asked, "How do I know that is true?" every time I told him something. I finally realized he was a pathological liar. He lied when the truth would have served him better ) That is why being brutally honest to a fault is such a disadvantage today ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## bandit571

Rack is now in the clamps..









Spaces for 9 squares. temp. Housing was set up for another group..









6 Combo squares, are waiting on this 









To get glued up for their new home. Need one more spacer…


----------



## bandit571

Ok, wake the flock up! If'n I can't sleep in..nobody can! Bunch of old Buzzards…

Pills taken….trash taken out…too dang cold outside….Brass Monkeys are still on Strike, and refuse to go outside.

15 mostly sunny degrees outside the window…..Mother Nature still hasn't paid her Heating bill, yet…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Ok, wake the flock up! If n I can t sleep in..nobody can! Bunch of old Buzzards…*












*We have a snooze alarm button, don't we?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Key to preventing Alzheimer's may be getting a better-quality sleep*
https://www.studyfinds.org/preventing-alzheimers-better-sleep/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*All taste, no buzz: Scientists say they've 'cracked the code' on perfect non-alcoholic beer*










https://www.studyfinds.org/non-alcoholic-drink-regular-beer/


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I only wish that I had a decent woodshed in my area.
filled with decent priced materials that I could afford.


----------



## bandit571

O'Doual's? NA Beer? What is the point?

Warmed up to 26 Bright and sunny degrees outside…..about 40 degrees too cold, for me….


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ok, wake the flock up! If n I can t sleep in..nobody can! Bunch of old Buzzards…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have a snooze alarm button, don t we?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Been up and about for some time, Shower and all. Bandage gone for good. Compression socks gone for good. 
Therapist here and gone, walked out on to the porch down the steps 5 and sat on the patio with coffee for a few minutes with the Therapist. 11 days since the surgery, beginning to feel human.

DW Put those Tues morning accomplishments up against about anything. May have to take a nap however after lunch.


----------



## controlfreak

> *Key to preventing Alzheimer's may be getting a better-quality sleep*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/preventing-alzheimers-better-sleep/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I am placing my bet here..

I find it interesting that diabetes, Alzheimer's and heart disease all went up when the average American diet shifted to highly processed low fat foods. This was base on Ancel Keys flawed seven country study and other than that no scientific data was used to steer the American diet guidelines to what big agra wanted. I will step down now but my soap box does have hand cut dovetails. (back to wood working)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

pretty much sums up today after being squirrely painter on a ladder for half the day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Key to preventing Alzheimer's may be getting a better-quality sleep*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/preventing-alzheimers-better-sleep/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I am placing my bet here. s%20disease.
> 
> *I find it interesting that diabetes, Alzheimer s and heart disease all went up when the average American diet shifted to highly processed low fat foods*. This was base on Ancel Keys flawed seven country study and other than that no scientific data was used to steer the American diet guidelines to what big agra wanted. I will step down now but my soap box does have hand cut dovetails. (back to wood working)
> *
> - controlfreak*


*+1 on health info- enjoyed it and I hope that you add more…*


----------



## controlfreak

I kind of geek out on diet. As an experiment I stopped eating all plant based foods (Carnivore diet, AKA zero carb) for 30 days. That was two years ago and still going strong. I was Keto for two years before that. I fuel on meat and fat, saturated fat that is but no sugars.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In the past, I would enjoy the banter about "Food and Cooking" therefore I will post my culinary delights which by the way, my cooking is healthy. Fret not Bandit, my freezer has Jimmy Dean breakfasts, White Castle cheeseburgers, mixed in with my healthy stuff. The fridge filtered water and RockyMountain Coors lite long necks…

The weather is delightful so I took a comp day and back home from the store- Healthy food prep time with the Sous Vide cooking and made some meals for the future.










The meat skirt and flank steaks purchased in the bargain section (the beautifully aged meat that people seem to think is bad….)





































and for a portioned starch…


----------



## bandit571

2-1/2 hours IN the shop, today….cramps in me toes, back of the right leg is sore….makes walking around so much FUN…not.

Rack for 9 Try squares is done and installed..









Test fit #1..









Test fit #2….Handles needed some sort of support…so..









Got tired of having to remove a c clamp, to get out a hand drill…so..









Added a pivot screw to this end…









So the "locking bar" can then rest on another longer screw at the other end…head of that screw keeps the bar in place…added some more hammers to that door…









Couple small ones onto the door side..









And 2 more claw hammers in the door.

That was about half of what got done, today….


----------



## northwoodsman

There are actually some decent NA beers on the market today. My local Kroger carries about a dozen or so and a few liquor stores in the area carry some others also. I had some health complications back in 2020 and I'm taking several medications that I can't take with alcohol. Sometime a NA beer is better than nothing at all. Here's an interesting one for you. You know how some people lost their sense of smell or taste when they had Covid, well I lost my sense to tell if something is carbonated. To me everything is flat. I can taste flavors and I can smell things, but everything is flat. I had Covid 14 months ago but I lost this sense about 8 months ago.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Oh noes:

*US on high alert as highly pathogenic bird flu spreads in Virginia and Kentucky!*

Yes, it is true news. They have identified RNA fragments during random testing at two farms and labelled these highly reliable non-political results Avian Flu Variant XiPiLiDelCroVid. Now all these birds who tested positive will be killed. And all the other chickens in the US will be mandated to help flatten the curve because they are all in this together. Free bleach showers and beak sanitizer will be provided for all chickens nationwide. They must wear masks for ever, even when they are sitting down and eating; and socially distance when freeranging in their spacious wire-cage cubicles. And none of them will be allowed to go and visit grandma because she is quarantined to protect the children. And they will all be given free vaccines twice, no three times, no four times, well alot of them anyway, to insure the veterinarians do not become overwhelmed by the stream of virally enhanced death that will have nothing to do with comorbidities, obesity, and lack of vitamin D. Pfizer is already working on the new 99% effective vaccine that wont stop the chickens from getting infected and should have it ready for emergency authorization in three days. The Nation´s food supply will not be impacted by this Bird Flu pandemic, as hydrolyzed soy protein powder with added iron will be substituted for the decline in chicken meat sources, which tastes just like chicken.

Have a nice day.


----------



## bandit571

So…what happened here..?









Used to be filled up…









Good thing the bench was cleaned off..for about a minute, anyway..









Had sorted through the mess from the rack….some items went to a drawer…and this is what is left.

Rack was cut down to fit in it's new location…and then filled up..









Careful grabbing for that plane.

Even got ONE shelf installed..









Busy day….time for a Guinness, I do believe…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> There are actually some decent NA beers on the market today. My local Kroger carries about a dozen or so and a few liquor stores in the area carry some others also. I had some health complications back in 2020 and I m taking several medications that I can t take with alcohol. Sometime a NA beer is better than nothing at all. Here s an interesting one for you. You know how some people lost their sense of smell or taste when they had Covid, well I lost my sense to tell if something is carbonated. To me everything is flat. I can taste flavors and I can smell things, but everything is flat. I had Covid 14 months ago but I lost this sense about 8 months ago.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I appreciate your input- So many real life stories that need to be shared. Thx


----------



## 987Ron

Mom made one meal at night. She did know what we liked and disliked WWII just over and things still short in variety. 
You could tell what day of the week it was by what was being served for dinner. Hamburgers on Fri. Had our own garden so lots of vegetables, canned or fresh depending on the season. Some of the WWII era food never disliked or thought much about it at the time but looking back would not consider it gourmet today…Spam with cuts across, cloves stuck into it with a honey and mustard glaze. Pop corn for a snack at night, we grew our own popcorn, a native variety.


----------



## sras




----------



## bandit571

And smile when ya do….makes them wonder WHAT you are up to…..(and, I never tell…)

Kind of useless item….putting winter camo on a tank…..when as soon as he hits the pedal, this big, smelly BLACK cloud of exhaust comes up into the air…..."Here I am!"

Bad thing about "Know-it-alls"? They make it rough on us that do….

No, Abe Lincoln was NOT my driver's ed teacher…...

"If ya can't dazzle them with BRILLIANCE…baffle them with B…....."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - sras


I prefer when the voices tell me this rather than reading about it * :>)))*


----------



## 987Ron

Never heard voices but have awaken in the morning with the answer to the problem I went to sleep with. And with details.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- +1 * great story I sure enjoyed it…



> *Pop corn for a snack at nigh*t, we grew our own popcorn, a native variety.
> 
> - 987Ron


Your popcorn stories will be appreciated- It is my nighttime snack. Also, from what I hear your hip saga is working out God is good.


----------



## bandit571

" God is Great, Beer is Good, and People…..are crazy"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *" God is Great, Beer is Good, and People…..are crazy"*
> 
> - bandit571


*+1 *


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks DW the hip is coming along. Hard to set goals and still be logical, wants and actuals are always not the same. Hope to shed the walker by this weekend. 
Will get there.

Now that old native pop corn was small ears, multi-colored and left lots of un-poped kernels. Tasted good at least in the memories. We always told each other it was developed by the Indians. Probably not.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks DW the hip is coming along. Hard to set goals and still be logical, wants and actuals are always not the same. Hope to shed the walker by this weekend.
> Will get there.
> 
> - 987Ron


Your input is enjoyable and helps keep me and others informed about you. Off to the "Perch" school on Wed. and did you notice that Bandit was shaking the tree this morning


----------



## bandit571

"If'n I can't sleep in, NOBODY going to, either"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit a bedtime story but no tuck-in…* * The Chuck Wagon*










No Jimmy Dean breakfasts but they had meals…

"A chuckwagon is a type of field kitchen covered wagon historically used for the storage and transportation of food and cooking equipment on the prairies of the United States and Canada"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuckwagon


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! DW is in the "Perch"*










but as a favor, I'll leave the burn barrel on for those who post after hours…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Long day at work.


----------



## sras

Ron - Glad to hear the recovery is coming along. Hang in there!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I could tell some popcorn stories but they are all the same and it would get boring )))))))

Good to hear you are recovering well *Ron*. When I was doing rotary cuff PT I was pushing it to recover faster. I was told to back off, I might have to get a new surgery and start over ;((((((

Yesterday I noticed an improvement in the incoordination side effect. Hands and feet coordinated on the exercise bike ) That is a positive sign. Looks like a long row to hoe similar to Topamax recovery ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Forgot to mention America's obesity crisis started about a year after the food industry moved from natural sugar to corn syrup. I was raised 1.5 miles east of the largest sugar beet dump in the world. Lots of quarter-mile-long piles of sugar beets about 40 feet high and probably a hundred feet wide, maybe a little more. They hauled them all year to the sugar beet factory in Nampa by RR.

One year we had early rain. The Idaho gumbo plugged treads and was slick as ice. The school bus passed Hay Boyd's farm. He was digging beets. He had a WWII surplus Duce and a half 6 wheel drive truck with a D8 pulling and another pushing beside the beet digger!

That reminds me of one day a friend took me to his uncle's place to duck hunt. He took his uncle's pickup to drive out to the hunting area. It got stuck. We walked back and got his hay truck to pull it out. It got stuck. We walked back and got his tractor to pull it out. We walked back and got his other tractor to pull it out. It got stuck. There wasn't any more equipment available to get stuck in the mud and it was getting late in the afternoon. I needed to get home to milk so we left. A month or two later when the ground was frozen all the stuck equipment was salvaged )


----------



## bandit571

Yep…I'm still wide awake…..see all you perverts in the morning….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Corn syrup. Yum. Why bother eating it when you can just drink it. I prefer the gallon jugs, as those last a couple days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah! That jug looks yummy )))))

https://interestingengineering.com/high-fructose-corn-syrup-and-the-obesity-epidemic#:~:text=HFCS%20causes%20weight%20gain.,%2C%20the%20satiety%2Dinducing%20hormone .

The addition of *high fructose corn syrup* to our foods has led to a dramatic increase in obesity rates and a startling increase in disease.

1. HFCS causes weight gain. Because it is not metabolized by the body in the same way as regular sugar, fructose converts to fat more quickly, and it inhibits the production of leptin, the satiety-inducing hormone.

2. HFCS causes inflammation. Because it is harder for the intestine to absorb fructose, it has to use extra energy called liver adenosine triphosphate (ATP). The intestine usually uses this extra energy to strengthen its lining, so that harmful bacteria is kept out, and semi-digested food is kept in and doesn't leak out, enter the bloodstream and cause inflammation.

Inflammation is one of the major factors in diseases, such as diabetes, dementia, heart disease, cancer, and rapid aging.

3. HFCS causes fatty liver disease. HFCS is not digested by your body in the same way as regular sugar. HFCS is quickly absorbed in the bloodstream and travels to the liver, where it triggers lipogenesis, a process that produces liver fat.

This, in turn, triggers non-alcoholic fatty acid, which contributes to high cholesterol and triglyceride levels, polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS), diabetes, and thyroid problems.

4. HFCS causes gout. While gout may sound like something out of Elizabethan England, it is, in fact, a debilitating condition. Consumption of fructose causes excess uric acid production, which leads to gout.
Gout is an extremely painful type of arthritis that occurs mainly in the foot. Men and women who drink an excess of fructose-rich soda have a higher incidence of gout.

5. HFCS causes kidney stones. Kidney stones are small, hard mineral deposits, and consumption of fructose has been linked to an increase in the production of calcium, oxalate, and uric acid, which combine to create kidney stones. When kidney stones block the ureter, patients experience extreme pain, painful urination, blood in the urine, nausea, vomiting, and fever.

6. HFCS causes Type-2 diabetes. 90% of diabetes' patients suffer from this variety of the disease. When you eat food, it is broken down by your body into glucose, which is used by cells for energy. The hormone insulin, which is produced in the pancreas, transfers that glucose to the cells.

In Type 2 diabetes, the body produces insulin, but the cells are unable to receive the glucose properly. The body produces more and more insulin until it exhausts its supply. Then, your blood sugar level can rise to dangerous levels. Increased blood sugar can damage your kidneys, rot your teeth, and lead to blindness, heart disease, and stroke.

7. HFCS causes elevated Triglyceride levels. Your body converts any extra calories it receives from food into fat. Triglycerides are a type of fat that is found in your blood. Studies have shown that people who consume a lot of HFCS have significantly increased triglyceride levels which increase your risk for coronary artery disease and heart attacks.

8. HFCS elevates LDL. High-density lipoproteins (HDL) are the good kind, and low-density lipoproteins (LDL) are the harmful kind of cholesterol. Over time, LDL accumulates in your arteries, narrowing them and preventing the flow of oxygen-rich blood to your heart. When an artery becomes completely blocked, this is a heart attack.
High fructose consumption significantly raises LDL levels, and overweight children who consumed a lot of fructose had increased LDL levels.

9. HFCS causes hypertension. Hypertension, or high blood pressure, occurs when the force of blood flow against your blood vessels is too strong. This damages those vessels and eventually damages your heart.
One in three Americans suffers from hypertension, and most strokes and heart attacks occur in people suffering from high blood pressure. High intake of HFCS has been positively associated with elevated hypertension.
Breakfast - the most dangerous meal of the day

So, how can you avoid HFCS? Read food labels! If a food contains HFCS, put it back on the shelf. Especially considering what you eat for breakfast - cereal, muffins, yogurt, pancakes, waffles, cereal bars, jam and jelly, bagels, donuts, and toast are all brimming with HFCS. It's even in your favorite low-fat or fat-free yogurt, which contain more than 40 grams of HFCS.

And, the biggest culprit when it comes to HFCS - soda. Coke's information page states, "Depending on where you are in the world, we'll either use sugar or HFCS. We generally use HFCS in places where corn is more widely available. In places where sugarcane or sugar beet is more available, we'll use those instead." 
In answer to the question "Is high fructose corn syrup bad for you?" *Coke states, "No. We are committed to product safety and quality. All ingredients we use - including HFCS - are safe."*

Coke upper management follows the same policies that destroyed Boeing's century of leading the commercial aircraft industry and took the FAA down with them, eh?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

You got my attention with that bird flu story!

moved my large cabinets, lathe, router table, surface planer and bench into two storage units… My shop is almost empty.

One more move with the truck.

Returning the trailer this morning.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee and looking forward to a 72 degree day.

Time for coffee and moving about. Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..43 sunny, WINDY degrees outside..

Today is Pay Day…so I guess I'll have to take the Boss out and spend most of it…today..

Later, Twerps..


----------



## 987Ron

Out to the mailbox and back. Treated and rewarded myself on that, Nice Byrd''s Cookies and a fresh cup of coffee. 
Shower late and fresh clothes. Moving along. Sit on the porch tis afternoon, maybe lunch there. 72-73, sunny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Is your water line safe- the lead pipe saga continues…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, Petey, if´n one shop is almost empty, that would mean another shop is almost full, correct?

So, is the "daily grossout" a new thing around here, or what?

I think somebody needs to tell a joke.

I used to have a really bad Coke addiction. NO! Not that kind. Nowadays I just have an occasional one with lemon and ice when it is real hot.


----------



## controlfreak

> Brian,
> 
> You got my attention with that bird flu story!
> 
> moved my large cabinets, lathe, router table, surface planer and bench into two storage units… My shop is almost empty.
> 
> One more move with the truck.
> 
> Returning the trailer this morning.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Reading this it looks like you are quarantining your tools because of bird flu, can't be to careful. Put a mask on that lathe though, just in case.


----------



## bandit571

New Compression socks have been bought…and "installed"

Year or 2 ago…loaned out my ROS to my Daughter….haven't seen it since….Walmart had a Hyper Tough 5" Corded version at ~$25….or a Battery one….chose the corded…

Still have the supply from the other sander in sanding discs…Yes, it IS a cheapy, but no more than I used one of these..should be fine….









6' cord. Has connector pipe for a shop-vac….which the shop doesn't have….using the dust bag, instead…came with a assortment of sanding discs, too….Hook & Loop. $24.95…..we'll see how this goes…No Budget for the "High Falooting Green ones….this will do for what I do….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

You may have missed this story. I am building a home. The one we are in is closing March 1st (buyer would not move the date or rent to us) so we moved all our stuff into storage. (I moved the shop and a bunch of things wife wanted us to only handle) Movers come the 28th to put the furniture in storage. We check into a hotel on the 27th

New house is not finished. We are trying to get the CO but some things are outstanding.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* I think mine costs about the same… and it does the job










This is my go-to bench sander but I also have the small Festool, Makita, and the "Made in America" De Walt purchased in the early 1990s and it needs some service work. Some day…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*School day- Emotionally disabled HS students-* a fantastic group of people. I ask that people give thanks if your child is without disabilities… most will do OK they don't see themselves with a handicap, God bless them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Spent day at Mother's. Moved several trees the guys from church dropped for her last week. I'm done for today.


----------



## bandit571

2 separate Shopping Trips, today….one to Wall E World, one to Krogers…..didn't get to Lowes.

Wall E World sells the shelf brackets…..just not the screws to install them..grrrrrr.

Holder for the 6 combo squares is installed….but NOT without one hell of a fight….photos tomorrow…

Count-down has begun….to March 17…...and ….NO, I do not drink "green" beer….might even wear the Orange shirt.

"Ok, it was the biggest mix up, that you'd have ever seen….Me Father was an Orange Man, and me Mother was a Green.." ( Irish Rovers, The Orange and the Green)


----------



## 987Ron

Savannah Ga has a huge St. Patrick's Day Parade and general celebration every year. Never realized the no of Irish kin in the area. Never been to the Parade. The Riverfront area, tourist area, is packed on that day and i am sure the $ do turnover. Do enjoy some of the Irish Pub music and gaiety.

No Irish here in me as far as I know. Little bit of a lot of other things.


----------



## bandit571

Ok..left door of the Tool Cabinet is…done, for now..









As is the Right side door..









New rack for the combo squares installed…









Which leaves…









The Big Empty. Just below this is a "Parking Lot" 









Have a Jack plane "Double parked"....

Long day, today…hope tomorrow is a wee bit better…..And, may the wind be at my back….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Which leaves…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Empty.


How about wood augers for the braces?



> Just below this is a "Parking Lot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Jack plane "Double parked"....
> 
> - bandit571


Double parking should be OK. I think Studley had triple parking, didn't he? ))))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Spent day at Mother s. Moved several trees the guys from church dropped for her last week. I m done for today.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Any good ones? I spent Sunday and Monday at my parents dealing with trees that fell in the woods, a huge cedar, a cherry and a few oaks. Should make for some nice lumber when I can finally haul my mill down there.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..50 Rainy-assed degrees outside….might change over to snow, tonight….welcome to Ohio weather

May TRY to go and get me taxes done…today…may need a boat…supposed to "flood" around here….


----------



## 987Ron

Slept late. Up and breakfast done. Coffee. Therapist at 10:30 and Dr. at 2:30. Dr will be first trip away from the house or in a car since coming home from the hospital. Another step forward. 
Sorry Bandit but shorts today for wear 81 this afternoon. Bright sunny day. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Therapist at 10:30 and Dr. at 2:30. Dr will be first trip away from the house or in a car since coming home from the hospital. Another step forward.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thx for keeping us updated. Something like getting in a car after surgery is a big deal to me. Many people don't realize what it is like to have major surgery and the recovery process. Mine have been minor but there were times it is a pain in the ass compared to being fully mobile. Good job Ron…

*Bandit* it is only a 1 day drive down I 75 to stay at Ron's but you'll probably have to bring your own Jimmy Dean breakfasts… :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BOHICA* *Here comes $7 gas prices, warns oil strategist in dire outlook*

https://news.yahoo.com/here-comes-7-gas-prices-warns-oil-strategist-in-dire-outlook-171816915.html?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZHJ1ZGdlcmVwb3J0LmNvbS8&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAABAjatDGkko5PNIpG_lI1oT_oedu1Beg4TWCelgW08WMnrfN2HFL7YNEJ_2HH99WtLdpbBhC9_RBq8yv6UVV7qZoH8U4kp_PyGK7xs8ntMkDdSIFZKcNm6rD_MjfKnmuPNbL6-vAx_Fx4Asw1IGuGxNnIvDAQJQ1KYLWFxCFhEkI

Could it be that gasoline will become so expensive that those high priced electric vehicles become desirable?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Could it be that gasoline will become so expensive that those high priced electric vehicles become desirable?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, but a stagecoach pulled by horses or a Stanley steamer running off wood certainly could.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hmm, you guys think gasoline is expensive over there; it is way worser over here. Same with propane.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

We hit 250 posts- good job "Quality over Quantity"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

No supply chain problems…










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/20_Mule_Team_Borax


----------



## 987Ron

> Could it be that gasoline will become so expensive that those high priced electric vehicles become desirable?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Part of the plan from the start. That and tax breaks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> No supply chain problems…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/20_Mule_Team_Borax
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Drought is cutting feed harvests down to 40 to 60%. I wouldn't invest in too many 20 mule teams without feed ;(((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"nearly 350 plumes of methane gas along the bottom of Puget Sound"
"The biggest sources of methane emission are agriculture - namely livestock and manure." No wonder ********************tatle is becoming such a sh1thole, eh?
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/environment/mysterious-bubbles-in-puget-sound-uw-researchers-track-hundreds-of-seeping-gas-plumes/?


----------



## bandit571

Even smells like it, eh?

Rain all the live long day here. Stopped in at the Chevy dealer, again…..seems they installed a defective rear wiper blade, yesterday…...free repair.

A little rust hunting…









$25 + Sales Tax…Millers Falls No. 8, Type 2. About the size of a Stanley #3..

Stopped at Lowes….1×8 x 6' for $10….plus a small bag of screws…

Still raining outside…supposed to cool off and change to snow….yuck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Interesting article, irony that the ships name is the Rachael Carson (author of the book Silent Spring). I took notice of the quote- ""Any methane that's released, wherever its released, contributes to methane in the atmosphere, and because methane is a potent greenhouse gas, that contributes to global warming," and " 
The biggest sources of methane emission are agriculture - namely livestock and manure "... I guess that my 20 mule team won't work. * :>)*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Top Max-* Interesting article, irony that the ships name is the Rachael Carson (author of the book Silent Spring). I took notice of the quote- ""Any methane that's released, wherever its released, contributes to methane in the atmosphere, and because methane is a potent greenhouse gas, that contributes to global warming," and "
> The biggest sources of methane emission are agriculture - namely livestock and manure "... I guess that my 20 mule team won t work. * :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Or Congress.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Top Max-* Interesting article, irony that the ships name is the Rachael Carson (author of the book Silent Spring). I took notice of the quote- ""Any methane that's released, wherever its released, contributes to methane in the atmosphere, and because methane is a potent greenhouse gas, that contributes to global warming," and "
> The biggest sources of methane emission are agriculture - namely livestock and manure "... I guess that my 20 mule team won t work. * :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Before the discovery of N. America there were millions of Bison wondering the great plains. Must have been a methane emission cloud of huge proportions. More cows now than Bison back then, I wonder? Maybe more bison back then than cows now. How much different?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Even smells like it, eh?
> 
> - bandit571


yeah!

DW, 20 mule team would work if it weren't for the drought. Only 4% of warming gas is from manure. Scientists predict the sea level will be about a foot higher by 2050, flood areas are starting to build houses on stilts because the floods happening every 4 or 5 years will be happening 4 or 5 times a year by then, and nuisance floods, a combination of rainstorms and high tides, will be more common ;(( In the Skagit Valley people have had it with floods already. Last year and 2 more this year has caused some of the FEMA buy-out offers to be taken.

The droughts are getting drier and the floods deeper ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Interesting article, irony that the ships name is the Rachael Carson (author of the book Silent Spring). I took notice of the quote- ""Any methane that's released, wherever its released, contributes to methane in the atmosphere, and because methane is a potent greenhouse gas, that contributes to global warming," and "
> The biggest sources of methane emission are agriculture - namely livestock and manure "... I guess that my 20 mule team won t work. * :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Before the discovery of N. America there were millions of Bison wondering the great plains. Must have been a methane emission cloud of huge proportions. More cows now than Bison back then, I wonder? Maybe more bison back then than cows now. How much different?
> 
> - 987Ron


The process was balanced then before the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Interesting article, irony that the ships name is the Rachael Carson (author of the book Silent Spring). I took notice of the quote- ""Any methane that's released, wherever its released, contributes to methane in the atmosphere, and because methane is a potent greenhouse gas, that contributes to global warming," and "
> The biggest sources of methane emission are agriculture - namely livestock and manure "... I guess that my 20 mule team won t work. * :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Or Congress.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


No doubt Congress is worse.


----------



## 987Ron

Home from the Dr. All is go. Xray of the site and the alignment of one hip/leg/joint to the other is less than 0.5mm. Below what they can measure accurately. This is side to side and length of leg. Cut down the pain meds by 1/3 also. Do not need to see him again for 8 weeks. Pretty happy all in all.

Time for wife and I to go to the porch for some cheese and crackers, small sausages and a big glass of ice tea. 79 degrees out. Things are good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Even though I use a CNC and Laser for the most part- I started many years ago using traditional woodworking and I enjoy Bandit and others who can make some nice stuff using handtools. I like the old west and the wagon with wooden wheels… An interesting profession is a wheelwright here is an article that found interesting…










*How to Make a Wooden Wagon Wheel*-
https://www.gardenguides.com/12173644-how-to-make-a-wooden-wagon-wheel.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* good recovery story. I have heard of stories on some surgeries that badly alter leg length, good for you. And if you find time the popcorn that you mentioned homegrown does it compare to today's stuff?










Mushroom is used in that delicious kettle corn…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad to hear you are doing well Ron.

DW, did you ever drive a team pulling a wooden wheeled wagon? OR, ride in one?


----------



## 987Ron

Dw of course childhood memories are so much better than anything today. In real life smaller size when popped more un-popped kernels, but still pretty good. Butterfly type as I remember but that was 70 years ago or so. 
Testing my mental acuity here. 
A bit tired this pm. Off to bed soon.

The old surveys of Okla. and other western states was often done by marking distance by having a rag tied to a spoke of the wagon. X number of turns of the wagon wheel = a certain distance and the marker was dropped over the back. Story told to me when I worked on a survey crew as a young lad in the summers in high school.


----------



## bandit571

Late Father-in-Law used to LOVE Parched Corn…...I found a better use for it….in my pellet stove.

Took the day off from the shop….letting the right leg rest up….

Learned to drive about this time of year….back country roads…..1962 Ford Galaxie ( think Barnie Fife car) with 3 on the tree. Ice covered road, LOTS of hills….FUN.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Late Father-in-Law used to LOVE Parched Corn…...I found a better use for it….in my pellet stove.
> 
> Took the day off from the shop….letting the right leg rest up….
> 
> Learned to drive about this time of year….back country roads…..1962 Ford Galaxie ( think Barnie Fife car) *with 3 on the tree.* Ice covered road, LOTS of hills….FUN.
> 
> - bandit571


That is a foriegn language today ))))

I suppose all our roads were backcountry roads. Watching the Seahawks one day they said there was standing room only in the Kingdome with 72,000 in there. There were only 30,000 in Boise when I graduated high school. We never went there. Too easy to get lost and never find your way out! ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* The only wagon that I remember was a tractor pulling a wagon circa 1980. My interest is seeing the thing that made America work. The wagon wheelwright was the Gunny of yesterday…

I watch on YouTube stuff like this- *How to Build Heavy Wagon Wheels | The Art of the Wheelwright Series*






and this is why we need people like Bandit that have traditional woodworking skills. And don't forget the bearings and maintaining them like today's tires on a car. Back then they didn't have a Tire Discount only the wheelwright… Maybe Gunny was reincarcerated from a former life * :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dw of course childhood memories are so much better than anything today. In real life smaller size when popped more un-popped kernels, but still pretty good. Butterfly type as I remember but that was 70 years ago or so.
> Testing my mental acuity here.
> A bit tired this pm. Off to bed soon.
> 
> The old surveys of Okla. and other western states was often done by marking distance by having a rag tied to a spoke of the wagon. X number of turns of the wagon wheel = a certain distance and the marker was dropped over the back. Story told to me when I worked on a survey crew as a young lad in the summers in high school.
> 
> - 987Ron


Good night and good tuck in story and if you are up early on Friday- I make breakfast omelets to go…










the Jimmy Dean stuff is starting to dwindle, but on request I have a few stashed away…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Late Father-in-Law used to LOVE Parched Corn…...I found a better use for it….in my pellet stove.
> 
> Took the day off from the shop….letting the right leg rest up….
> 
> Learned to drive about this time of year….back country roads…..1962 Ford Galaxie ( think Barnie Fife car) with 3 on the tree. Ice covered road, LOTS of hills….FUN.
> 
> - bandit571


*What Was the Last 3-On-the-Tree Column-Shift Manual Car Americans Could Buy?* This was the norm back then…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Slow day at work, shop foreman was in pissy mood. When I came to help do an alignment he told me he wanted it done right. Yeah okay. That why you spent 30 minutes getting steering wheel straight?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Brewed up a "Cuppa"...Ryan's Irish Cream as the "creamer".

Had to stop in at the Chevy Dealership…..where yesterday they replaced the rear window wiper blade ( dealer only sort of thing) Got to checking it….wiper was defective! Was coming apart, and curved up away from the glass….had to bring in both the car and the receipt from yesterday…..while replacing with a NEW wiper…they also did their 10 point inspection…free.

Wall E World will sell you these shelf brackets..at $0.98 each…









But…..they don't come with any screws to install them…nor does Wall E World sell any…had to go across the street to Lowes for a packet of #6×3/4" screws. Added a 1×8 x6" plank….about ~$10 out the door…


----------



## bandit571

Weather has turned…from a high in the mid 50s and rain….down to 28 degrees and snow showers….yep, welcome to Ohio Weather….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Weather has turned…from a high in the mid 50s and rain….down to 28 degrees and snow showers….yep, welcome to Ohio Weather….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite- and to the schoolhouse on FRI…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* I had too much experience seeing the thing that made America work. ) I have first-hand experience with this wagon. That picture is of dad driving the last chuckwagon race at the Idaho State Fairgrounds in 1953. Last one because they were too dangerous to continue. We hauled rocks out of the fields and greased the axles. It was a WWI Army surplus wagon. It weighed twice what the others did in the race so dad only won one night of 5. Everything we did on the farm was cordless muscle power before he bought a tractor in 1956. I was motivated to find a better way to make a living crawling up and down ¼ mile corn rows on my hands and knees pulling weeds before I started school. Dad told me later he did not think LB and I were coordinated enough and would wipe out too much corn if he let us use hoes.










Have fun with your playmates at school


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, why isn't it Bison NY? or the Bison Bills? Who made this mistake and why do we perpetuate it?

I do this to my friends from Buffalo NY. I get a confused look.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For all you traditional woodworkers…










http://www.amishwares.com/site/1504461/page/4105876


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron, why isn t it Bison NY? or the Bison Bills? Who made this mistake and why do we perpetuate it?
> 
> I do this to my friends from Buffalo NY. I get a confused look.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


LOL


----------



## controlfreak

> For all you traditional woodworkers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amishwares.com/site/1504461/page/4105876
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Now that was fun to look at!


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, why isn t it Bison NY? or the Bison Bills? Who made this mistake and why do we perpetuate it?
> 
> I do this to my friends from Buffalo NY. I get a confused look.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*
Petey* Not sure how accurate this is. Bison are native to North America and do not exist other places. When the explorers discovered our lands they saw the herds of Bison, only thing that was similar that they were familiar with were Buffalo. So Buffalo it is.

Morning all, slept late. Up at 3am pain pill, etc and back to bed. Slept sound until wakeup. Bed is the hardest part of the recoup. Had a intense rain and blow during the night, did not hear it, must have been after 3. 
Sun is out and all looks to be a great day, 60s. Cooler tonight and tomorrow
*
DW* Many stories of the early wagons. Not only the wheel wrights but the blacksmiths that made the "tires" and such. I worked for the Maremont Company for 30 years. The Maremont family were Lithuanian Immigrants who settled in Chicago area. They set up a blacksmith shop. As the wagons became popular and used for crossing the plains they made parts for them. Conestoga Wagons had leaf springs and they made them as well as draw bars and such. Later as time passed they made leaf springs for Henry Ford for the Model T. Maremont became prominent in the Exhaust Industry and later the shock industry. All from the wagon.

Nearly 10:30 am and still idle. Time to walk abit and get the juices flowing.

Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…remains of the day to meself…
1st Breakfast: Pills
2nd Breakfast: Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl

Brunch?
Elevenses?
Lunch?
Afternoon Tea?
Dinner? 
Supper?

Hmmmm

This IS a Friday, is it not? Used to remember Friday meant something good…now….just another day…..

We have both the "New Order Amish" and the "Old Order Amish" in this county…..And even a bunch of Mennonites in the southern part of the county…..


----------



## 987Ron

Panorama Magazine (Porsche) has a short note on Lithium deposits found that might be partial salvation for the battery industry.

Seems the natural disaster in S. California in 1905 when the Colorado River flooded and created a lake of 343 square miles called the Salton Sea. With no natural way to refresh the lake or sea it gradually it became polluted and salty.
One of the byproducts of the lake, Lithium, not in the water but in the vast underground geothermal deposits. Before the EV needs it was not feasible to extract. Local officials have formed a commission to guide the extraction and are calling the area Lithium Valley. U.S. Dept. of Energy estimates 600 tons can be extracted per year. Spent brine and such would be placed back where it came from.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

DW You are taking the fun out of it. Here in Bubba Land nothing is done OSHA style.


----------



## bandit571

All tools went into a 5 gal. bucket, used a rope to haul the bucket up. Top of the ladder must always be tied off….Stakes can be driven into the ground, and the base of the ladder tied to the stakes.

main reason I like being on the Concrete crews….rarely needed a ladder.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Local officials have formed a commission to guide the extraction and are calling the area Lithium Valley.
> 
> - 987Ron


And this is why it will fail. Local officials cannot and are not qualified to "guide the extraction" in any form. Mining experts are whats needed, not chest thumping officials.


----------



## 987Ron

> Local officials have formed a commission to guide the extraction and are calling the area Lithium Valley.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> And this is why it will fail. Local officials cannot and are not qualified to "guide the extraction" in any form. Mining experts are whats needed, not chest thumping officials.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


My thought exactly. However they will be there to add some "fees" or "licenses" or "inspection" or "etal"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Local officials have formed a commission to guide the extraction and are calling the area Lithium Valley.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> And this is why it will fail. Local officials cannot and are not qualified to "guide the extraction" in any form. Mining experts are whats needed, not chest thumping officials.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Name one thing *LOCAL OFFICIALS* are qualified to do or a location without *chest thumpers*.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I'm going to start a Roubo here in a very short while. It should be an adventure.


----------



## controlfreak

Back when I was a painter my brother and I jokingly claimed the were "ladder Laws" that must be followed or obeyed. We both had taken Physics in high school and it all made perfect sense to us. There are force vectors to come up with the best ladder angle to maximize grip and angle. I say this because some folks minds just don't work that way. I was vary nimble on a ladder and would always walk down facing away from the ladder carrying my brush in one hand and the bucket in the other. At age 60 now I don't like ladders at all. I think it is the result of bifocals but for high ladder work I often say "I can pay someone to do that".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * At age 60 now I don t like ladders at all. I think it is the result of bifocals but for high ladder work I often say "I can pay someone to do that".*
> 
> - controlfreak


At age 73 I used the ladder in the past, followed safety but I can remember some close calls. Today I still have them but only to look at and have an ole timer memories. I agree totally let someone else do it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A little early but ladder safety everyday-

National Ladder Safety Month | March *
Every year over 100 people die in ladder-related accidents, and thousands suffer disabling injuries. Join the American Ladder Institute (ALI) and participate in National Ladder Safety Month in March. This important month was designed to raise awareness of ladder safety and to decrease the number of ladder-related injuries and fatalities.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* here is one for you-

*Ship Carrying 1,100 Porsches and Other Luxury Cars Is Burning and Adrift*










https://dnyuz.com/2022/02/17/ship-carrying-1100-porsches-and-other-luxury-cars-is-burning-and-adrift/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


The perpetrator who built the concrete domino built his house so close to it the 30 feet plus gutters are not safe to clean ) One day I saw that idiot hugging a ladder as tight as he could to unplug a drain. Last fall he hired roof cleaners to do it. They asked to put their ladder on our property because it was not safe to clean on his. I told them I wanted them to be safe and allowed but told them there will be no "next time" if the perpetrator still has propane, structural, and fire code violations threatening this neighborhood.

The chest-thumping chity mayor confessed in the voter's pamphlet to being a former Boeing financial leader. That leadership destroyed Boeing's century of being the world standard and took the FAA down with them killing 346 motivated by greed. According to the Seattle Times, a US Attorney signed an agreement exonerating Boeing's upper management. She then went to work for the legal firm that is Boeing's defense team. A test pilot was indicted for being stupid enough to brag about doing what upper management wanted to be done in messages. "In a November 2016 email to an FAA employee whose identity was blacked out, Forkner indicated he was traveling around the world, "jedi-mind tricking regulators into accepting the training that I got accepted by FAA."'

"The Deferred Prosecution Agreement states that Forkner and Gustavsson "intentionally withheld and concealed from the FAA … their knowledge of MCAS's expanded operational scope" and indeed Forkner afterward reiterated to the FAA that all mention of MCAS should be removed from the pilot manuals.

"That agreement with Boeing, while clearly laying out a case for charges against Forkner, was criticized for the way it explicitly exonerates Boeing's leadership.

"The case was brought by the then U.S. Attorney in the northern district of Texas, Erin Nealy Cox.

"Cox left the Department of Justice after the agreement and in June joined Kirkland & Ellis, Boeing's lead corporate criminal defense law firm. On Kirkland's website, she was welcomed to the firm as a partner by Mark Filip, who had signed the Deferred Prosecution Agreement on behalf of Boeing."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When I was a volunteer fireman we were trained to "lock-in" on a ladder with our legs so we could work with both hands.

I used ladders working on our 5th wheel and cleaning the roof and gutters until last spring when a med side effect said, "No more." ;(((


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron-* here is one for you-
> 
> *Ship Carrying 1,100 Porsches and Other Luxury Cars Is Burning and Adrift*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dnyuz.com/2022/02/17/ship-carrying-1100-porsches-and-other-luxury-cars-is-burning-and-adrift/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Heard of all the Kia, Hundai and GM Bolt battery fires. Makes on wonder if?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Tesla has lots of safety issues. The latest one is 354 cars stopping without warning ;(((

https://www.reuters.com/business/autos-transportation/us-probes-416000-tesla-vehicles-over-unexpected-braking-reports-2022-02-17/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Finishing up at school- then home take a rest… Enjoyable profession but I look forward to a 3 day weekend…

*President's Day sales-* I remember when it was a good time to buy a car or a high-end item, but with shortages you can't buy a car with a discount… Oh, well money will be kept in the bank…


----------



## 987Ron




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What precious stone can be made with tequila?

https://www.triviagenius.com/question/what-precious-stone-can-be-made-with-tequila/YgPRSljU0toCKGBz?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* you baited me to learn more… *)* I won't spoil the answer, but if others want to learn more…

*"Dirty Little" Secrets of the Tequila Industry / Diffusers, Additives, and More!*


----------



## bandit571

Shelf was added to the Tool Cabinet, today..









Old school hand saw to cut the boards…









A second shelf was also added…









Old school saw?









You could say that…

hasn't been much of a project-like postings…wonder IF I should have blogged about it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

You could have blogged but you could probably get more notice by posting on "Forums" due to a lack of traditional craftsmen around here. IMO you got a lot of views and input at Gunnys's Garage (forum) and your stuff gets noticed here. IMO it would be nice to get traditional workers like yourself to post here. All I can add is that you are a fine craftsman and as for commenting on technique all I can add is encouragement. Again your pictures 
and delivery +1.

May I suggest, for exposure, encourage Burly Bob to post here with his Rubo bench and that will add to craftsmen like you and it may bring others along. You guys should promote on different forums the more exposure the better- 2 or more forums are better than 1… From Todd Clippinger "Share the Love- Share the Knowledge"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*12 essential woodworking tools for beginners: Start your woodshop right*










https://tinyworkshops.com/essential-woodworking-tools/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* you baited me to learn more… *)* I won t spoil the answer, but if others want to learn more…
> 
> *"Dirty Little" Secrets of the Tequila Industry / Diffusers, Additives, and More!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good, more knowledge to pass on to the kids on Monday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Thx but I'll save it- for Monday is Presidents Day 3 Day weekend










Ps. I do chat with a 12th grader who does bull riding… Some traditions still live… You can tell when a student of the rough and tough types will be like as an adult…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Both traditional and computer designers-* * Here is a free download of how an ornamental design can be made…*









https://archive.org/details/handbookoforname00meyeuoft/page/n5/mode/2up?view=theater


----------



## 987Ron

DW Not sure on the 12 tools. I think the first is a project you want to make. Then go from there, what tools for the job. Hammer to knock the crate apart to get the wood and nails to make the project might be the first. etc.

Did that as a kid.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ps. I do chat with a 12th grader who does bull riding… Some traditions still live… You can tell when a student of the rough and tough types will be like as an adult…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Being beat up for 8 seconds makes a lot more sense than being beaten up for 3 hours in football ))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW Not sure on the 12 tools. I think the first is a project you want to make. Then go from there, what tools for the job. * Hammer to knock the crate apart to get the wood and nails to make the project might be the first. * etc.
> 
> Did that as a kid.
> 
> - 987Ron


*+1* on the hammer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ps. I do chat with a 12th grader who does bull riding… Some traditions still live… You can tell when a student of the rough and tough types will be like as an adult…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Being beat up for 8 seconds makes a lot more sense than being beaten up for 3 hours in football ))))))))*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Both, those young people do not know or don't care- they use their bodies for today… At least they are having enjoyment.


----------



## bandit571

"I'm all for Voter Reform, Congressman…after all, what is the point of being a Billionaire, if your vote only counts as one vote".........


----------



## bandit571

Elected Officials and a baby's diaper should be changed often….and usually for the same reason…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been working on refurbing a cabinet I made 25 years ago for work. Upgrading the drawer slides and added a shelf and such. Should have pictures couple days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Early goodnight and I'll catch up in the morning… From the hidden Forrest…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Timber company wood working news ;((((( After delaying over crime concerns, Weyerhaeuser says workers will return to downtown Seattle office


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "I m all for Voter Reform, Congressman…after all, what is the point of being a Billionaire, if your vote only counts as one vote".........
> 
> - bandit571


LOL Votes do not matter. Billionaires own Congress. The Koch suckers invented lobbying as it is known today in the late 90s to promote CO2 profits and suck the world dry. There were about 100 lobbyists then. The Kochs motivated a building boom in WA DC to build lobbyist offices. There are 12,500 of them today down from the record 15,137 in 2007 ;-(( One of our Congressmen complained he is required by his party to spend 50% of every day begging for campaign contributions. https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/04/how-corporate-lobbyists-conquered-american-democracy/390822/

Bush the Dumber told his biographer 2 years before he was elected he was not going to waste his presidency the way his daddy did. He was going to invade Iraq and take care of Saddam Hussein's dictatorship. About 6 months before the invasion, he had 3 oil CEO's in the Oval Office to divide up Iraq's oil fields. He intended to build political capital as a wartime hero president and use it to privatize Social Security. You can be thankful Wall Street is not milking at least half of everyone's SS benefits. We paid life long premiums on that insurance policy benefit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ps. I do chat with a 12th grader who does bull riding… Some traditions still live… You can tell when a student of the rough and tough types will be like as an adult…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Being beat up for 8 seconds makes a lot more sense than being beaten up for 3 hours in football ))))))))*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Both, those young people do not know or don t care- they use their bodies for today… At least they are having enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


U made my point. bull riding did not make the graph ))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

Sorry I have been away. We may have gotten good news on the COO for the house. Just a text from the super, on a Friday PM, so I won't talk to him until Monday.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up late, slept pretty well so made the most of it. Cool out and low 60s and cool tonight.
*HOWEVER SAW A ROBIN IN THE YARD THIS AM. SPRING IS ON THE WAY OR THE ROBIN IS LOST.*

Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For the Golf fans- historic golf club burns. I guess these places are like shrines to the people who admire and respect the game of golf…



















https://www.detroitnews.com/videos/news/local/oakland-county/2022/02/17/fire-consumes-clubhouse-oakland-hills-country-club/6836378001/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* you got me to thinking this A.M.



> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself!

19 partly sunny degrees outside….and windier than a Congressman up for re-election….

Next task in the workshop rehab….









This mess needs cleaned up…..and, that crochet/bench hook needs replaced, as it is cracked.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*20 Lost Recipes From The Pioneers: What They Cooked On Their Journey Westward*

"Pioneer life was not easy and the daily chores of managing a house where more than a full time occupation.Cooking was a major part of each day…"

https://www.bioprepper.com/2016/03/28/20-lost-recipes-from-the-pioneers-what-they-cooked-in-their-journey-westward/


----------



## controlfreak

> For the Golf fans- historic golf club burns. I guess these places are like shrines to the people who admire and respect the game of golf…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being in the fire alarm business you never want to see this in the news knowing it is your customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/videos/news/local/oakland-county/2022/02/17/fire-consumes-clubhouse-oakland-hills-country-club/6836378001/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Next task in the workshop rehab….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mess needs cleaned up…..and, that crochet/bench hook needs replaced, as it is cracked.
> 
> - bandit571


I keep the shop door closed and pretend that everything is fine… * :>)*

I'll put this on my to-do list this weekend…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> For the Golf fans- historic golf club burns. I guess these places are like shrines to the people who admire and respect the game of golf…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Being in the fire alarm business you never want to see this in the news knowing it is your customer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/videos/news/local/oakland-county/2022/02/17/fire-consumes-clubhouse-oakland-hills-country-club/6836378001/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - controlfreak


Exactly and what surprises me is that this is an upper-scale operation laced with history, and I would have thought that they would have had all their bases covered- just my thoughts.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like the "No Smoking" signs didn't work?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

PHOENIX - General Motors is looking to hire hundreds of software-based positions at its Arizona Information Technology Innovation Center in Chandler.









https://ktar.com/story/4896500/gm-hiring-for-hundreds-of-software-based-jobs-at-chandler-technology-center/

Notice no smokestacks- I went to the GM web site-

https://search-careers.gm.com/

There is a job or title that I found interesting SCUM MASTER- anybody here involved in a SCUM setting?










*WHAT IS SCRUM?
A Better Way Of Building Products*
https://search-careers.gm.com/jobs/job/scrum-master-warren-jr-000073885/

The purpose of this post is to give insight into the workers in America and always encourage mathematics and science…


----------



## bandit571

Pepperoni Pizza, with Mushrooms and extra, extra CHEESE…..washed down with a Guinness…Supper.

Lunch? Bowl of Beef Pho noodle soup…

16 clear degrees outside.

Didn't do a thing IN the shop, today. Took the day off, in fact. I also had to run errands for the Boss, today. GrandBrat #4 is staying the weekend..had to stock up the pantry.

May go and hide out in the shop…tomorrow..we'll see how the leg feels…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Shop time*- just a little but it still counts…

*Cleaned the bench…*









*Replaced the bottom pad of the Makita. Rarely use it but I don't like broken tools in the shop; just a personal thing, for my tools do and get respect…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back at Gunny's Garage- I posted free at-home COVID test kits from the government. I got mine a few weeks ago and after feeling not up to par and not getting over this "cold" I thought that it may be COVID. Used the test kit- and it was negative. * :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*True or False*



















*What Wire Connector is the Best? Settling a Debate! Wire Nut VS Wago*


----------



## bandit571

Or…Bell Splice and tape..vs..twist & solder?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My first thoughts were the twist and solder for I never heard of Bell Splices. After consulting Google, since Top Max isn't around- To answer Bandit and add; yes with further information…

*How To Splice Wires to NASA Standards*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*

*Off to my Saturday movie- The Corporation - Documentary*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lemon Pie

One cup of hot water
One tablespoonful of corn-starch
One cup of white sugar
One tablespoonful of butter
*Juice and grated rind of one lemon*

Lemons on the Oregon Trail in 1850! ))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *True or False*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What Wire Connector is the Best? Settling a Debate! Wire Nut VS Wago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*False* Go to the 4:56 point in the video. All the cheap plug the wires in the back rather than using a screw connection on outlets and switches are the cause of lighting and outlet circuit failures. That thin contact point holding the wire is a point of failure. Real world experience vs theory BS )))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For the Golf fans- historic golf club burns. I guess these places are like shrines to the people who admire and respect the game of golf…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Being in the fire alarm business you never want to see this in the news knowing it is your customer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/videos/news/local/oakland-county/2022/02/17/fire-consumes-clubhouse-oakland-hills-country-club/6836378001/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Exactly and what surprises me is that this is an upper-scale operation laced with history, and I would have thought that they would have had all their bases covered- just my thoughts.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Bases are usually not covered. Management decisions ;(( For the same reason this chity ignores propane, fire, structural codes, and traffic safety standards. Emergency prep presentations say only 14% of people make any significant preparations for natural disasters here in earthquake country. Last fall Auburn had an apartment fire that was rapid and totally destroyed 4 units as the fire moved up the stairwell and damaged about 15 more. The article in the paper said the apartment house was recently renovated. Why did the firewalls between the 4 units and the stairwell not slow the fire enough for the response?

Probably the worst example of lack of bases being covered was the 737 MAX ;(((((((((( Totally destroyed Boeing's century of leadership in the airpalne industry and took the FAA down with them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here are Bases not covered. Ocean Shores WA is an upper-class community. The elevation is 23 feet and the population is 6,000. During the magnitude plus Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquake, a 30 t 100 ft tsunami cud hit it within 15 minutes. They say it will be 30 feet, but the coast is predicted t have them as high as 100 feet. Earlier this month the North Shore School District defeated a bond issue (60% NO) to build new schools on higher elevations with tsunami-proof towers for the safety of their children.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ocean+Shores,+WA/@46.9845941,-124.1832114,12z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x5492115a757b7723:0x70097963f182faa3!8m2!3d47.0074167!4d-124.1613654

Notice there is one 2 lane highway for the 6,000 people to use to evacuate in 15 minutes! The roads are all to other tsunami areas ;((( After studying psychology to find a way to get the chity of Auburn to consider facts about propane, fire, structural codes, and traffic line of sight standards to promote safety in this neighborhood, I expected the bond issue to fail. The results are consistent with the 40% of people who believe earthquakes should be a concern. Only 14% of people make any significant preparations. I have concluded survival in that area will be rare ;(((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have cats
I have rats
I have cats who kill rats
I have cats who eat rats
This morning, deposited at the front door, I find a rat tail attached to a clump of fur and one rear leg.
They saved me some, yum.
Farm-livin is the life for me

In other farm news:
Lost the rooster to flystrike. I tried to save him but it was too late. If you dont know what flystrike is,* dont* find out, as it is about the most disgusting thing ever. The hens dont seem to mind him not being around and jumping on them all the time.

You know how they say you should never cut towards your hand with a sharp implement? Yeah, well, I did that. Again. Was supposed to do a bunch of stuff today that involves two hands. Now I will only be doing a bunch of stuff today that involves one hand.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

I had a wild cat that lived under our barn. I sill morn the cat. He was an awesome hunter. I had a wood rack filled with the tails of things he caught/ate.

I did get to play Oakland Hills. That is golf history right there. I hope they saved some of the history in that building. BTW best showers in the world. 1" pipes that dumped a lot of water on you. I had a 3 foot eagle putt on the first hole. Made bird. Not much after that.

Hoping to get our COO next week so we can move in. I am currently "shop less". Friends have been helping us move. Nice to have good friends!


----------



## 987Ron

Slept late again. Seems that the sleep just before dawn is the deepest. 65 later but cool and sunny now. 
English Muffin, Cherry Jam, Coffee.

Have a good day.


----------



## controlfreak

If I could only sleep late, it seems my internal wake up clock is set for about 4:30 AM. Haven't set an actual alarm in decades.


----------



## 987Ron

Have an alarm but it is a relic of the time I was working. For the most part never set an alarm except as a back up. If I needed a say 5 am wake up my body did it by 4:45 etc. Hardly ever failed. Well maybe if super tired the day before or a bit to many good German beers.

The clock in the body and brain is pretty good., well most of the time. Pun there I think.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….28 sunny degrees outside….about 30 degrees too cold.

Will have to wait and see what the Boss has planned for today….otherwise, maybe some shoptime?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Lost the rooster to flystrike. I tried to save him but it was too late. If you dont know what flystrike is,* dont* find out, as it is about the most disgusting thing ever. The hens dont seem to mind him not being around and jumping on them all the time.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Can you still eat him after that? Seems scaling them to ease plucking would quickly and competely kill off anything on the outside provided it stayed on the outside.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

...and I thought that the software for the laser and CNC had a lot of steps to make it run and I find this…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dude, the maggots burrow into the bird, and eat the dead flesh while the bird is still alive. Ever smelled death oozing from something that is still alive? I aint eating that.

If you catch it early on, you can tweezer them all out and sterilze the wounds, some antibiotics, and the bird will survive. This case was hopeless, he was suffering real bad. I put one through his skull to end it.



> Lost the rooster to flystrike. I tried to save him but it was too late. If you dont know what flystrike is,* dont* find out, as it is about the most disgusting thing ever. The hens dont seem to mind him not being around and jumping on them all the time.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Can you still eat him after that? Seems scaling them to ease plucking would quickly and competely kill off anything on the outside provided it stayed on the outside.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* for you.. .SPOKANE, Wash.

*The next affordable city is already too expensive*
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/The-Next-Affordable-City-Is-Already-Too-Expensive-16931227.php


----------



## bandit571

Might be just sharp enough?









Maybe?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


"In the long run we are all dead," John Maynard Keynes (1883-1946), the great British economist, wrote in 1923 on *the debate in Great Britain on restoring the pre-First World War fixed exchange rate system known as the gold standard.*

"In truth, the gold standard is already a barbarous relic…" he wrote in 'A Tract on Monetary Reform,' published in Dec 1923. "Advocates of the ancient standard do not observe how remote it now is from the spirit and the requirements of the age." It would result in the "surrender [of] the regulation of our price level and the handling of the credit cycle to the hands of the Federal Reserve Board," which had set up "a dollar standard … on the pedestal of the Golden Calf."

Our interest here is on the long run and this is the context:

"But this long run is a misleading guide to current affairs. In the long run we are all dead. Economists set themselves too easy, too useless a task if in tempestuous seasons they can only tell us that when the storm is long past the ocean is flat again."

http://www.finfacts.ie/Irish_finance_news/articleDetail.php?In-the-long-run-we-are-all-dead---John-Maynard-Keynes-159

*Back to lunch??? *not sure back from the grocery store- Meat empty shelves did all the cattle get sold out? Pasta thinking out and the prices keep rising… I hope that Brian can offer a post on inflation…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Might be just sharp enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> - bandit571


*An incentive to back into the shop… Thx*


----------



## bandit571

Something for Gunnery to look over?
Dad used to keep all those wrenches on a nail…feeler gauge was there, too…

Setting any "points" lately?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Something for Gunnery to look over?
> Dad used to keep all those wrenches on a nail…feeler gauge was there, too…
> 
> Setting any "points" lately?
> 
> - bandit571


Haven't set any point in awhile. But I do a fair share of work with feeler gauges. We set valves on a regular basis.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anybody watch or pay attention to the 2022 Olympics?*

If not then why? ...

Another lost American pastime…

*Top 10 greatest U.S. Summer Olympic gold medalists of all time*
https://abcnews.go.com/Sports/top-10-greatest-us-summer-olympic-gold-medalists/story?id=41373437


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

I need no alarm. My Bro can just say I need to get up at 4am. (it was 2am and we were drinking hard . He got to the farm in S NJ from Westchester County NY on time.

Played golf today. Stuck the ball pretty well. Not been playing. Tournament next week.

I think I will try and save the oak slabs rotting in my driveway for a bench top. Track saw is all I have now.

I hope you guys are well.

Hope to be fully engaged in a week or so

Be well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* for you.. .SPOKANE, Wash.
> 
> *The next affordable city is already too expensive*
> https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/The-Next-Affordable-City-Is-Already-Too-Expensive-16931227.php
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have to wonder how many Chinese millionaires are driving this inflation of the real estate market. A few years ago Vancouver, BC stopped foreigners from buying property because of that problem. The trade imbalance gives them plenty of cash to spend here. They bought all the companies with DNA data to research their super soldiers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Anybody watch or pay attention to the 2022 Olympics?*
> 
> If not then why? ...
> 
> Another lost American pastime…
> 
> *Top 10 greatest U.S. Summer Olympic gold medalists of all time*
> https://abcnews.go.com/Sports/top-10-greatest-us-summer-olympic-gold-medalists/story?id=41373437
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lost interest, not sure why. I hate cheaters. Russia was barred for cheating so they formed the Russian Olympic Committee, came anyway, and cheated again or failed the drug test that gives an endurance advantage ;(((


----------



## 987Ron

Never watched any of it. No interest. Same as Topa. Watch less and less TV in general. To many ads, to much social justice pushing, etc Not much entertainment.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


No ads back then when googling or follow up spam.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I have ad blockers, and I love my Google to get started with research. Cookies are the thing that fascinates me- after looking for an item on Google and then when going to another site low and behold there is that item in an ad… Data is a BIG Bussiness, especially on our automobiles, for they collect our driving habits and use or sell the results… What they don't know is that I am frugal and take my time when purchasing stuff…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sunday closing-*- *Bandit- * bless you for the talent that you have with those woodworking handtools. In the past, I tried to make attempts like this with the hand plane and most importantly the sharpening and the understanding the parts of the plane.










IMO the more you post pictures of your accomplishments the more the people will see "traditional woodworking" and hopefully they will add.

And to those who do not know about those beautiful wood ribbons coming from the hand plane, please post your plane ribbons, for I can only add sawdust…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Every time I google something ads show up on Facebook and ad blockers do not apply to FB. I got curious if anything was off limits ) I googled the houses in Winnemucca where women perform contract work. They did not run ads on FB )))))) I'm sure that is the only thing I ever googles that FB did not pick up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny-* If I remember correctly you have a son who is in the Merchant Marines? I hope all is going well with him. I like to watch YouTube videos, especially Chief MAKOi

https://www.youtube.com/c/ChiefMAKOi


----------



## bandit571

You know when it is good…









That you just can't stop…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You know when it is good…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you just can t stop…..
> 
> - bandit571


*Exactly +1 :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny-* here is a breakdown on $$$ a seafarer can make on YouTube

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/makoi6916


----------



## 987Ron

If I were to build an apartment complex and put audio and video recording devices in the apartments it would be a crime. If I do the same with a car or truck it is not. If I hide spy ware, i.e. cookies, on to some one'ss private computer it is okay. Where is the logic?

Morning. bright sun out today and expected 73 degrees, have to do some walking outside and enjoy the gift of a nice day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…45 bright and sunny degrees outside the windows…might get up to almost 60, today and tomorrow,,,then Winter returns…

Monday….Leave it at that….

Cotto salami, Pepper Jack cheese, on a toasted English Muffin….Diet Mountain Dew….2nd Breakfast. 1st Breakfast was 4 pills.

Ok, IF you have to take a pill for the rest of your life..why do they only give you 90 supplies?


----------



## controlfreak

> If I were to build an apartment complex and put audio and video recording devices in the apartments it would be a crime. If I do the same with a car or truck it is not. If I hide spy ware, i.e. cookies, on to some one ss private computer it is okay. Where is the logic?
> 
> - 987Ron


This is in my wheel house. If you are in your dwelling or private office you have a reasonable expectation of privacy so no video recording there. In a vehicle owned by a commercial employer you do not have that same expectation. It is not a good idea for an employer to use covert or hidden cameras in a vehicle and they should also notify in writing the user. All of this will very state by state too. Computers? never expect any privacy on the interweb's. Selling information is the magic sauce that makes it big business.


----------



## 987Ron

> - bandit571


Is this to make the board flat or to make nesting material for someone's Hamster?


----------



## 987Ron

Ever wonder where the $ for education goes? 2 years ago GA announced that Bass Fishing is now a high school approved sport with a paid coach and of course boats, trailers etc. Seems Univ. have Bass Fishing teams also, this is not just with the Good Ole Boys in the South. Univ. in Ill for example has a Bass Fishing Team.









https://www.savannahnow.com/story/sports/outdoors/fishing/2022/02/16/georgia-high-school-bass-fishing-teams-bryan-county/6805579001/


----------



## BurlyBob

I would loved to have that when I was in school.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Big Data is the new Gold. And idle money is always seeking out new ventures.

Today´s proverb:

The forest was shrinking but the trees always kept voting for the axe
for the axe was clever and convinced the trees that because its handle was made of wood
It was one of them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Presidents Day-* Does anybody have a favorite President?

*Mine is president Polk*










A protégé of Andrew Jackson, he was a member of the Democratic Party and an advocate of Jacksonian democracy. Polk is chiefly known for extending the territory of the United States through the Mexican-American War; during his presidency, the United States expanded significantly with the annexation of the Republic of Texas, the Oregon Territory, and the Mexican Cession following American victory in the Mexican-American War.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pizza and a nap… My future project build…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Presidents Day-* Does anybody have a favorite President?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Without Thomas Jefferson, the US would not exist.

At a White House dinner, John F. Kennedy said, "I think this is the most extraordinary collection of talent, of human knowledge, that has ever been gathered at the White House - with the possible exception of when Thomas Jefferson dined alone."


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser, for now…tool cabinet rehab is almost done..









Added the second shelf…

Goal was to have a cleaned off Work Bench..









Getting there….need to replace a Crochet…









As this one has cracked….

End of the bench?









Has these 2 boxes. Mainly small hardware and small tools…

Almost done….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> with the possible exception of when Thomas Jefferson dined alone."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats a good one. I like that.

Andrew Jackson gets my vote.

"You are den of vipers and thieves and I have determined to rout you out…"

Which, he did. Then he stared down an assassin.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> with the possible exception of when Thomas Jefferson dined alone."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> thats a good one. I like that.
> 
> Andrew Jackson gets my vote.
> 
> "You are den of vipers and thieves and I have determined to rout you out…"
> 
> Which, he did. Then he stared down an assassin.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Washington gets 2nd place. He became "Mr. President" and reject "Your Majesty."


----------



## bandit571

Reagan gets my vote….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just a teaser, for now…tool cabinet rehab is almost done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added the second shelf…
> 
> Goal was to have a cleaned off Work Bench..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there….need to replace a Crochet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As this one has cracked….
> 
> End of the bench?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has these 2 boxes. Mainly small hardware and small tools…
> 
> Almost done….
> 
> - bandit571


+1 Looks great


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm with you Bandit. Reagan was the best Prez of my lifetime. I spent all day at the Reagan Library several years ago and dropped $200 at the store. I've even got a Reagan poster in the Man Cave. No one is allowed in the Man Cave unless they pay respects to the Pres and ask permission to enter.


----------



## rad457

Having absolutely no ability to change the past or ever vote for any President, I envy all of ya! 
Trump would of got my vote if at all possible Actually from what I have heard, guess in some States I could of voted?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Andre-* I do like the idea of parliament like you have in Canada. What I like best is the "question period" in the House. It is where the opposition can ask the political leader questions directly and as you know things can get very heated. In the U.S. baited questions go to a white house press secretary.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Having absolutely no ability to change the past or ever vote for any President, I envy all of ya!
> Trump would of got my vote if at all possible Actually from what I have heard, guess in some States I could of voted?
> 
> - Andre


Years ago they were advertising on the radio for illegals to report to a certain intersection in Seattle to register to vote. Probably be a waste of time to come here to vote. WA state always votes left-wing wacko. They changed state law from candidates from each party to the highest 2 vote-getters in the primary. Many elections are between a wacko and a super extremist wacko ;(((((


----------



## bandit571

Nixon saved my ass..by bringing home Combat troops in 1972…just so happened a "Ring-banging" West Pointer wanted MY job….fine,.....see ya! Just over a month later, NVA started their Easter Offensive…...oooops.

After the Carter years…The Gripper was the one that acted like he had a pair.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* what is Crochet and its purpose?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*bandit* Here is a dirty little secret from the 50-year delay opening presidential tapes to the public from LBJ's Library. Thom Hartmann played the LBJ tapes from 1968 Lynden Johnson was discussing the presidential election with Everett Dirksen, R Senate leader. They decided the American people could not handle a presidential candidate committing treason. They decided not to make public Tricky Dick telling North Vietnam to hold out until after the election. He would give them a better deal than the agreement that was about to be accepted. That war lasted another 7 years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max you got the 400th post-* congrats… (3236 views)

I really like the diverse people and posts here in the Woodshed… Thx Bandit


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max you got the 400th post-* congrats… (3236 views)
> 
> I really like the diverse people and posts here in the Woodshed… Thx Bandit
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


U R one up @ 401 )))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Happy Twosday!* *Why numbers like 2/22/22 have been too fascinating for over 2,000 years*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/opinion/happy-twosday-why-numbers-like-22222-have-been-too-fascinating-for-over-2000-years/ar-AATZWz2


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

It is a packing day. We got word we can close on Thursday. (get the COO and move in). Made a punch list with the Super. A little risky, but they want to build in our community, and I expect them to live up to the commitments.

I hope I have time to cut up the oak slabs and take the good boards for a bench top.

The festool track saw is about the only tool I have left.

I do have two bags of hand tools to fix things if needed.

Wife sold the boat yesterday. Someone got a good deal.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Having absolutely no ability to change the past or ever vote for any President, I envy all of ya!
> Trump would of got my vote if at all possible Actually from what I have heard, guess in some States I could of voted?
> 
> - Andre


You had the opportunity to vote for this guy though.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. Dark, dreary, WET…T-storm came through last night…and has decided to "linger around" the rest of the day….50 degrees at the moment.

The Crochet: A simple hook on the side of a bench. IF you want to joint the edge of a longer board, you jam one end into the Crochet, then clamp the other end to the bench. The Crochet holds that end of the board….usually just a whack with a mallet to "set" the board into place.

There is a picture or two in Andre Roubo's little book, of a couple in use.

Lets see how long until we hit 500 posts..


----------



## MikeB_UK

Dodgier crochet's are available 
Great stop for edge planing.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

danger, danger, Will Robinson! Any of you guys remember the TV show Lost In Space? I loved that show. How about Rat Patrol? I loved that show too.


> - bigblockyeti


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, they are actually researching how to do this. Nothing can go wrong. They are the smartest guys in the room. lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Can I get vaccinated from catching that?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Bright sunny day, 68 out now and 81 by 1pm. Very pretty day ahead.

The sad part: Therapist due at 11am. Going to limit her in number of reps. so I can still move after she is gone.

Petey: Hope the move in goes well. No advice other than do not push it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Every February 22, we come together for National Margarita Day to pay homage to our favorite celebratory cocktail. The margarita - triple sec, tequila, and lime juice - was created in 1938 in Mexico and is widely considered the official drink of having fun.* It's always 5 o'clock somewhere*, and that's never truer than on National Margarita Day. So get out a shaker, pull out your frozen margarita machine, or head to your local watering hole and order a margarita. Up, on ice, or on the rocks, you can't go wrong. Salud!


----------



## 987Ron

Therapist gone, still can move. Walker is now obsolete and only used when tired or unsure of balance. 
A step ahead. Cane only when needed, mainly to be used when needed 
Two steps ahead. Hip hurts now abit from the therapy.

Wife ask the Therapist if I could use the vac. sweeper as a therapy device and run it around. Therapist said in due time. Have to fire her before that time comes.

Out to the porch, a cookie (my reward) and coffee.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Therapist gone, still can move. Walker is now obsolete and only used when tired or unsure of balance.
> A step ahead. Cane only when needed, mainly to be used when needed
> Two steps ahead. Hip hurts now abit from the therapy.
> 
> Wife ask the Therapist if I could use the vac. sweeper as a therapy device and run it around. Therapist said in due time. Have to fire her before that time comes.
> 
> Out to the porch, *a cookie (my reward*) and coffee.
> 
> - 987Ron


It is Margarita day brother!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The shed probably needs this warning about an exciting day at the bike race as well as the shop. 



 Notice that small hump above the bull's shoulders? Plus, his tall rather than compact stature? He is an Angus-Brahma cross-bred bull. If he was Angus or Hereford he would most likely be docile. If he was all Brahma or a dairy breed, especially Holstein, he would be worse ;((( The biker is lucky. I did not need to be told to stay out of the bullpen when I was a kid. When we got near the pen he would be crashing into the fence trying to get us ;(( Dad had a Shorthorn which was the meanest I ever saw. I thought he was coming through a steel gate to get us! ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- *"That ain't no bull" as the saying goes. I loved the video and I hope others will watch it and I am glad that the dude didn't get killed. Excellent story about farm life, thx for sharing.


----------



## 987Ron

> Out to the porch, *a cookie (my reward*) and coffee.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> It is Margarita day brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Still on some pain pills that alcohol does not mix with. Keep eyeing my German Bier and a small bottle of Ale brewed in a remote Monastery. Next week is the goal for no more Hydoc. of any strength. Just using it now for bed time and Therapy. Then get the real stuff a Good German Bier!


----------



## rad457

> Having absolutely no ability to change the past or ever vote for any President, I envy all of ya!
> Trump would of got my vote if at all possible Actually from what I have heard, guess in some States I could of voted?
> 
> - Andre
> 
> You had the opportunity to vote for this guy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


LOL! Ya can bet your life I never voted for that POS!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Wife sold the boat yesterday. Someone got a good deal.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Memories when moving from the lake house in MI to AZ- sold the boats with the property and as Petey said someone got a good deal. I sure loved and miss the 2 boats…

On a positive note, I still have the woodshop/shed…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wife sold the boat yesterday. Someone got a good deal.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Memories when moving from the lake house in MI to AZ- sold the boats with the property and as Petey said someone got a good deal. I sure loved and miss the 2 boats…
> 
> On a positive note, I still have the woodshop/shed…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Most of the boat owners I have known say the best 2 days of their lives were the day they got the boat and the day they got rid of it )))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Wife sold the boat yesterday. Someone got a good deal.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Memories when moving from the lake house in MI to AZ- sold the boats with the property and as Petey said someone got a good deal. I sure loved and miss the 2 boats…
> 
> On a positive note, I still have the woodshop/shed…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Most of the boat owners I have known say the best 2 days of their lives were the day they got the boat and the day they got rid of it )))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I have heard that said about owning a car painted Black…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, How about Roy Rogers' car?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> It is Margarita day brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Any maybe the first day of WWIII too.


----------



## bandit571

Pan fried Hamburgers..with onion and Garlic salt…and a shot of Guinness in the skillet….make you wonder where the other half a bottle went…topped with Pepper jack cheese…

56 cloudy RAINY degrees outside….but, it IS better than that white crap coming Thursday….


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pepper jack cheese should be the sandwich cheese of choice here at the shed. And may I add sharp cheddar and Havarti for omelet breakfast sandwiches.

*Woodworking-* * Why do Japanese saws cut BACKWARDS? (And other interesting stuff)* from Stumpy Nubs














*Japanese saw- *
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_saw

*The final opinion will be from our founding editor- Bandit*


----------



## bandit571

Too set in me ways..









9 saws here..plus 2 hanging on the other side of THIS door…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


As a diver, how can you sleep with all those Porsches going down with the boat? Could you be planning one last dive? *)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*INVENTIONS THAT WILL MAKE YOUR WORK EASIER*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have a couple of these mini ryobas. I use them alot, really good for flush trimming mitre splines, and stuff. And they are only like 30bucks.


----------



## 987Ron

> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> As a diver, how can you sleep with all those Porsches going down with the boat? Could you be planning one last dive? *)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Couple of reasons to pass on the sunken Porsches…..to deep, and what would I do with a water logged burned up electric car? Besides think of all the legal items involved. Maybe a dream I was on the ship and escaped to one of the Azores and was lasing on the beach. Do not know how Ann Margaret got there also.

Moring all. On my own this am. Wife off to Eye Specialist in Augusta. She did get breakfast and the coffee brewed. Been a great care giver among all the other things.

80s again today later, 68 now sunny another great day to enjoy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* glad you are with us and you'll have to save Ann Margaret for another dream :>)))

Up early and off to work (school) after a 4 day weekend… in the news today it looks like a new truck convoy is headed to D.C.









https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2022/02/22/38000-strong-trucker-convoy-heading-friday-to-d-c-from-l-a-for-state-of-the-union/

*Gunny-* any thoughts on Ukraine?

*Breakfast at McD's while on the road…*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…26 cloudy degrees outside…
No lumber IN the shop, at the moment…...might have to dig around in the scrap bin, again..

Starting to sound like "The Sudetenland" all over, again…...only this time around, we are "Appeasing" Putin, instead of Adolf…...


----------



## BurlyBob

About that truck convoy. I'm thinking they might want to make a decent show of themselves in DC for a day or three. Then go home and take a 2-3 week vacation. If trucks aren't moving, product is not getting delivered and the economy slows down to a crawl. When folks begin to see that no trucks are moving and the stores shelves empty. They'll realize how important those trucks and drivers are.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Ron-* glad you are with us and you ll have to save Ann Margaret for another dream :>)))
> 
> Up early and off to work (school) after a 4 day weekend… in the news today it looks like a new truck convoy is headed to D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2022/02/22/38000-strong-trucker-convoy-heading-friday-to-d-c-from-l-a-for-state-of-the-union/
> 
> *Gunny-* any thoughts on Ukraine?
> 
> *Breakfast at McD s while on the road…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It will be interesting to see where they put 38,000 vehicles near the White House that doesn't spill over to the Capitol and keep emergency lanes open. When we were in DC, the streets were full, there was no emergency lane open and there was no place to pull over to even check a map to find out where we were ))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> About that truck convoy. I m thinking they might want to make a decent show of themselves in DC for a day or three. Then go home and take a 2-3 week vacation. If trucks aren t moving, product is not getting delivered and the economy slows down to a crawl. When folks begin to see that no trucks are moving and the stores shelves empty. They ll realize how important those trucks and drivers are.
> 
> - BurlyBob


BBob, Do you think they will make that association between empty shelves and trucks? 30 years ago there was a beef boycott. The leader was asked where she would buy beef if all the ranchers went bankrupt. She said in the grocery store like she always has ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pentagon approves National Guard deployment ahead of DC trucker convoy
*

vhttps://thehill.com/policy/defense/595431-pentagon-approves-request-for-national-guard-deployment-ahead-of-dc-trucker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Today´s fun facts, with Brian:

The United States bans 11 chemicals in food.
The European Union bans 1400 chemicals in food; including dozens of hormone alterting pesticides banned everywhere except the US!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Someone mentioned something, but heres the deal:

Since the 19th century a strong united Russia has been seen as geopolitical kryptonite for the British Empire, and since 1945, its successor the American Empire.

It is not about ideological differences, like in the Cold War. It is about the fact that a united eurasian landmass makes it impossible for a trans oceanic empire to dominate the Globe.

The majority of the human population, and commercial activity, since the melting of the Ice Age, is in Eurasia. This is why control of the sea-lanes with vast Navies is now redundant.

And Oil.

Fact is, the Azov Battalion has been playing very nasty games in Donetsk and Luhansk since 2014. Who, or what is the Azov Battalion? They aint Putin, thats for sure. If you want the answer, ask Obama, they were his creation, along with Nuland. Putin to a stop to it.

So, prepare to pay even more to fill up your gaz-guzzlers. No one got your back, it is gonna get ugly. They will blame on Putin, but that will be a lie.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- A lot of us haven't had lunch yet….. :>))

Yet the info that you posted was good info, thx…..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

LOL. Yeah, I really should be cooking dinner, rather than wasting time here.


> Brian- A lot of us haven t had lunch yet….. :>))
> 
> Yet the info that you posted was good info, thx…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Fact is, the Azov Battalion has been playing very nasty games in Donetsk and Luhansk since 2014. Who, or what is the Azov Battalion? They aint Putin, thats for sure. If you want the answer, ask Obama, they were his creation, along with Nuland. Putin to a stop to it.
> 
> So, prepare to pay even more to fill up your gaz-guzzlers. No one got your back, it is gonna get ugly. They will blame on Putin, but that will be a lie.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Obama did not respond. What did he do?


----------



## BurlyBob

About that truck convoy. I'm thinking they might want to make a decent show of themselves in DC for a day or three. Then go home and take a 2-3 week vacation. If trucks aren't moving, product is not getting delivered and the economy slows down to a crawl. When folks begin to see that no trucks are moving and the stores shelves empty. They'll realize how important those trucks and drivers are.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Obama did not respond. What did he do?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Regime change, of course. Such is the #1 specialty of the US hegemony. Except, sometimes they lose (Syria). 
Here, you had American interests funding, equipping, training this unit - Azov Battalion. Google that, and you will see who/what they are. Putin put them in check. But they will not go down without a fight.

Flying that insignia of theirs in Germany would land them in jail. In Ukraine, they are an official special forces unit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> About that truck convoy. I m thinking they might want to make a decent show of themselves in DC for a day or three. Then go home and take a 2-3 week vacation. If trucks aren t moving, product is not getting delivered and the economy slows down to a crawl. When folks begin to see that no trucks are moving and the stores shelves empty. They'll realize how important those trucks and drivers are.
> - BurlyBob


BB- I believe that people do know and care about our supply line (truckers). IMO it is the leading world governments that want forced vaccinations. Yes, I took the 3 jabs and it was my choice- no regrets. On the other hand, people who live in free societies have "the right to choose". The truckers are saying NO to forced vaccinations i.e Canada. Again, IMO there are exceptions through the governing powers handing out exemptions. This I am aware of from experience… BUT will the masses support that there should be no forced vaccinations, which these convoys are trying to protest?

As for the US convoy, I believe that from my previous post, the top general has authorized the national guard to be ready. IMO you are correct on when the store or beer shelves are empty; people will start to support no mandated vaccinations…


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, you remember what Reagan said, "Government is not the solution, it's the problem!"

Looks I've got work to do on my 45 degree sled. Seems the fence is not 100% square to the table, giving me an angled cut. Thankfully it won't take much to fix it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB- *I hope that you will post again, especially on that Roubo bench for it is the woodworking stuff that brings me back to the shop…

*Bandit- * did you find any wood?

*Ron-* do you need anything before going to bed? Again your recovery stories are inspirational to me and other who will need surgery…


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron-* do you need anything before going to bed? Again your recovery stories are inspirational to me and other who will need surgery…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 What do you mean not as hip. Titanium high performance aftermarket genuine replacement part. During early post op used an ice pack on the hip. Daughter ask if I needed a fresh ice pack told her "No, being a Cool Hip Daddy was not my style" Not original with me read it someplace couldn't wait to say it to the daughter.

All the encouragement, concerns and well wishes did and continues to be a big help. Thanks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Diet Worked For Them. Now Their Pets Are on It.*
Paleo, vegan, gluten-free: Owners are putting animals on human regimens and fueling a huge pet-wellness industry. But some health experts are concerned.
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/02/22/dining/pets-diet.html

I personally, use a vet-approved diet after losing 3 dear buddies probably due to not knowing about their pet foods to protect in this case their kidneys. So far so good for my remaining 2… The vet didn't say anything about my beer…


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on my hardwood supplier to get back home from The Land Down-under.

I get told EVERYTIME a certain dish gets close to the bottom…and, they follow me around until I put food in it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Obama did not respond. What did he do?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Regime change, of course. Such is the #1 specialty of the US hegemony. Except, sometimes they lose (Syria).
> Here, you had American interests funding, equipping, training this unit - Azov Battalion. Google that, and you will see who/what they are. Putin put them in check. But they will not go down without a fight.
> 
> Flying that insignia of theirs in Germany would land them in jail. In Ukraine, they are an official special forces unit.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Sounds like Putin wants more people under his control. Genghis Khan was the big winner there. Biggest empire in world history. WWII put an end to German and Japanese imperialist ideology ad expansion. It even ended colonialism. I remember Weekly Reader informing us of countries being freed when I was a kid. The Marshal Plan that rebuilt our enemies rather than punishing them setting up another war as had always been done before was a novel idea, eh? NATO has resulted in European peace for 75 years. First time in world history the spoiled brats and cousins who ruled Europe did not send citizens to die to protect their precious egos. Why should Putin be allowed to rule Urkraine?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Why should Putin be allowed to rule Urkraine?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Why is Putin attacking Ukraine? He told us.*

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2022/2/23/22945781/russia-ukraine-putin-speech-transcript-february-22


----------



## BurlyBob

We, My daughter and I, had a dog. It was a female yellow lab that came from my best dog Maggie. Well Duc, short for Ducati, developed diabetes when she was around 8-9. We did everything we could for her. My daughter was in college and had to spend a year in Germany to complete her course work. We had Duc the whole time which was no big deal as Duc spent half her time with us. She was almost more my dog than my daughter. It was costing us around $200 a month to keep Duc alive. Shots, special food, needles and treats. When my daughter left for Germany I promised her I would do my best to keep Duc healthy till she got home. My Daughter did not want he to suffer and gave us permission to put her down if it came to that. Thankfully Duc made and lived another 2 years. When the final day arrived. I was the lucky one who got to take her to the vet and held her right up till the shot relived her of her suffering. I took her home, my daughter and I buried her next to her Mom. Then we both cried like kids.

It'll be a long time before I have another yellow lab. Going thru that is not something I want for quite a while.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I get told EVERYTIME a certain dish gets close to the bottom…and, they follow me around until I put food in it…
> 
> - bandit571


This is how I feel about beer in the fridge…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good nite-


----------



## BurlyBob

sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Why should Putin be allowed to rule Urkraine?*
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Why is Putin attacking Ukraine? He told us.*
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2022/2/23/22945781/russia-ukraine-putin-speech-transcript-february-22
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, DW. That clears it up. The news said we have 100,000 Ukrainians here in WW. I'm wondering, if it is worth saving why are so many here?

The perpetrator who is opposed to all safety standards is from there ;((( Fire, propane, structural, and traffic code violations are accommodated by the chity. Maybe NATO will claim jurisdiction if they join, eh? I'm beginning to understand why James F Welles, Ph.D. told me I was the only person who expressed any appreciation for him writing his book. Anyone else read his book?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It ll be a long time before I have another yellow lab. Going thru that is not something I want for quite a while.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I remember the days I carried Dutch, 18 yo, and LadyByrd, 17.5, to the car to take them to the vet ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Bob, it still breaks my heart!


----------



## Peteybadboy

BurlyBob, putting down a dog is very hard. Still morn my dawg Kona.

Brian thanks for that info on the Battalion.

Today is closing day on the new place. Going to move in Monday. Only 2 days in a hotel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Many may know by now that Ukraine is now under attack…*










*Gunny-* * prayers to you and your family,*


----------



## 987Ron

Miss all the dogs I have ever had. The Yellow Lab Sandy was in the top 2, maybe first. Would take a clone of him in an instant. Losing one is difficult and hard. Like the old Will Rodgers statement "If dogs are not allowed in Heaven then when I die i want to go where they went"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* +1

Will Rodgers statement "If dogs are not allowed in Heaven then when I die i want to go where they went"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Owning a pet can slow mental decline in older adults-*










*27 Best Old Man Dog Names*
https://www.oodlelife.com/best-old-man-dog-names/


----------



## 987Ron

Remembered a small Lathe project in a book I have. Think I still have the book. Might be a base for a first todo project after the surgery. Now to find it again. Have quite a few woodworking books but which one is it in. Ahhhh, more work finding the reference than making it.

Heard an employee and instructor at a "Woodcraft" store gloat that he had more woodworking books than his wife, an English Teacher, has on her subject.

Off to start the search.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..and the remains of the day to meself..

Winter weather advisory outside, today…24 cloudy degrees outside, light patchy snow….good day to just stay in the house..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Owning a pet can slow mental decline in older adults-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *27 Best Old Man Dog Names*
> https://www.oodlelife.com/best-old-man-dog-names/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wonder if that would help my parents, dad specifically. He has Parkinson's and is declining slowly, he can still drive and do chores but his give a darn, even about things he used to love is rapidly eroding away. We never had a dog growing up but it would certainly give him something to do and in doing so offer mental stimulation he's desperately in need of. They're talking about moving into a house on an old folks retirement property that allows several stages of care as needed but buying a small planet might be less expensive. The average cost of a dog annually can certainly be steep and that's been a major detractor in the past but the burn $$ burn rate at the facility they're looking at would cover the total annual cost of dog ownership every two weeks! While I don't need their money, it pains me more than a little seeing them considering pissing it away when there's so much more they could do for themselves, especially given that physically and from a health standpoint such care isn't even close to being needed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeti-* prayers to you and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In some middle eastern folklore hyenas are referred to as symbols of treachery and stupidity. In other mythologies they are known as vampire creatures who stalk and suck the blood of their prey. The phrase 'laugh like a hyena' dates back centuries in English literature including Shakespeare, and now embodies the number two position of the American executive branch. More on hyenas later.

*An alternative from main stream news…*










https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/02/no_author/hyenas-in-the-kitchen/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Bandit- *

*Here are 14 fun indoor activities you can enjoy while the wind is howling and the snow is falling outside.*

Enjoy a Movie Marathon. ...
Have a Spa Day at Home. ...
Teach Yourself to Draw. ...
Bake Some Treats. ...
Put Your Photos in Albums. ...
Have a Dance Party. ...
Break Out a Jigsaw Puzzle or Board Game. ...
Read by the Fire.


----------



## bandit571

Or…just make a bit of sawdust….?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BigBlock, We had the opposite problem. Mom wanted to stay in her home long after she was not able to take care of herself. She had been a home health nurse. She probably did not want to be like those she took care of for 25 years ;((


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ That's mom's mom. She doesn't want to move out of the house and requires 24hr care. I think my parents have been brainwashed with the "you'll own nothing and be happier mentality" which is one of the best ways to destroy personal wealth.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am dealing with a similar issue- 95 yr old Mom who has been independent all these years. She has decided that she wants to live someone but not in a "home". IMO she is suffering from social isolation which can be harmful. I feel from experience that social isolation is painful. Yes, I have a beautiful home and woodshop, but when it comes to people- nada. I find that teaching is a great way for me to feel active and more importantly- needed. At 73 I realize that it will come to an end; then what? Like most things in life I'll find out and deal with it. I also, believe that God will provide for the next step but has given me the ability to make choices. One must remember to make good choices that can be the hard part.


----------



## controlfreak

Makes me think of when I was singing happy birthday to a 100 year old woman and thinking "this could really screw up a retirement" She lived alone till 102 and after closing on selling her house she was asked when did you buy the house? She replied "the day after Labor day in 1942, it was raining". Well, she is the aunt of a friend of my wife and she moved her aunt into her home thinking it was short term. That was 3 years ago and she is 105 now. They did a article on her when she got the Covid vaccine because of her age and the fact that she also had the Spanish American flu when it came around. Totally sharp as a tack I tell yah.


----------



## bandit571

Toss & Sort Day….scrap pile got a sorting through…sorted out stuff that should have been tossed long ago..which left









5 panels, and…









Some Oak, some Ash…and..









Decided to resaw the thicker stuff,,,to around 1/2" thick…trying to keep the better sides..









So..thinking maybe a few small boxes?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Now for something completely different:

If you like music and those who make it:

Two Chellos covering Thunderstruck by ACDC:

I promise you, it is worth your time to watch:

Prepare to be amazed:


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Lita Ford? Vixen? Joan Jett?

Maybe..Un-skinny Bop by Poison?

Of coarse, IF you want to get a REAL buzz going( volume at #12) Judas Priest…"Painkiller"

Somedays…mellow just won't do…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Chello- I think that this Chello was more to my taste…










Dead South but music is subjective…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Message to the President from Freedom Convoy USA 2022*









https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/02/no_author/message-to-the-president-from-freedom-convoy-usa-2022/


----------



## northwoodsman

I'm going to vent for a second. Why do people place a review for a $2,000 piece of woodworking equipment with the title "Great XXXXX" and rate it 5 stars when they have not used it or even plugged the damn thing in? I guess if you read it on the internet it must be true!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe because someone PAID them to write that "review"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit +1*

Here is an addition… *10 Places to Write Paid Reviews for Movies, Restaurants, and More*
https://dollarsprout.com/get-paid-to-write-reviews/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I have seen many things in life regarding making the wrong choices, fortunately for me, but for these 3 police officers- it was a bad day… *

*3 ex-cops convicted of rights violations in Floyd killing*-










I question some police but overall they are doing a great job and even like being in the school system or anything in public- if caught on video and published- then you will be judged regardless; it is what the people see…perceive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Final post before the "perch"










*Remember the phrase Mind your P's and Q's?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Free-Dumb rings in *W*icked *W*orld. Metro bus drivers' jobs are threatened by management if they complain about addicts smoking Fentanyl on buses. 7 drivers have gone to emergency rooms because of being affected by Fentanyl smoke. The driver being interviewed with his identity concealed to protect his job said it is only a matter of time until a driver passes out. The addicts go unconscious when they smoke on the buses. Police will not do anything because courts have ruled small amounts of drugs in possession is legal. It is illegal to smoke a cigarette or eat potato chips on a Metro bus but smoking Fentanyl putting drivers and passengers at risk is supported by the legislature.


----------



## robscastle

Oshkosh 1919 ? maybe

https://www.jlconline.com/tools/fastening-tools/power-tools/three-scary-table-saws_o

And how about the Morry convertible in the garage!


----------



## bandit571

Shower is done…sitting here letting me air dry….

29 degrees outside,EVERYTHING out there has a nice THICK coating of ice….Level 1. Schools are on 2 hr delays, at the moment..we'll see.

Couldn't find my usual thin stock push stick….had to make a new one.. Just under 2 hours IN the shop…might try again, tomorrow?

Area between the back of the right (bad) knee up to the hip is causing a lot of trouble…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Yetti, I have two friends with Parkinson's. Both have been told to exorcise "hard" by doctors.

Brian, I saw the two Chellos warm up for Elton John at a small theater here in Ft. Myers. Pretty cool.

Took possession of the new home. Tired and cranky, wife says we have to do the accent wall.

Got this done.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, they are all short, and gay. But so what, long as they get the job done.



> Hmmm…Lita Ford? Vixen? Joan Jett?
> 
> Maybe..Un-skinny Bop by Poison?
> 
> Of coarse, IF you want to get a REAL buzz going( volume at #12) Judas Priest…"Painkiller"
> 
> Somedays…mellow just won t do…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yep, Petey, I mostly posted that link for you, thought you might "dig it," as they say.


----------



## controlfreak

> Final post before the "perch"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember the phrase Mind your P s and Q s?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have heard that it would be said to the person unloading a "liquor box" from the stage coach luggage rack. Who knows?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

Billy Chrystal in Character "Dig it, and I knew that you could".

Mind blowing.

I hear Paul McCartney was blown away by the Beach Boys "Pet Sounds" things like the use of cellos on Good Vibrations.

One guy on his back at the end cracked me up! Clapton was so waisted he played an entire concert on his back. (his words)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Petey, I was a painter for 25+ and I loathe doing wallpaper; always said, nope, get someone else - but yours is looking pretty good from over here! Did the wife pick that pattern, or you?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Oshkosh 1919 ? maybe
> 
> https://www.jlconline.com/tools/fastening-tools/power-tools/three-scary-table-saws_o
> 
> And how about the Morry convertible in the garage!
> 
> - robscastle


Love how they have to be "scary" tablesaws. It appears scare tactics and fear mongering have infiltrated every aspect of all media subjects. What then constitutes a "non-scary" tablesaw, does it have to be made in taiwan?

Reminds me a lot of this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* * Propane tanks, torch confiscated for evidence in Oakland Hills Country Club fire investigation*










https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2022/02/25/propane-tanks-torch-confiscated-evidence-oakland-hills-fire/6927557001/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Our Favorite Lego Sets for Adults*



















https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/guides/our-favorite-lego-sets-for-adults/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*There's a reason for all those jokes about gears and goggles, you know.*



















https://www.tor.com/2011/10/05/steampunks-and-their-stuff/


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yetti, I have two friends with Parkinson s. Both have been told to exorcise "hard" by doctors.
> 
> Took possession of the new home. Tired and cranky, wife says we have to do the accent wall.
> 
> Got this done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Dad has been told the same and he begrudgingly goes to the gym half as often as he should. Now on 12 acres of mostly woods there's always physical work to be done to keep things looking nice but some (most) of that work is dangerous enough that it gets deferred to me which I'll gladly accept as much as they can throw at me if it means them keeping the place longer. I can't see how moving into such a facility will can dad's motivation. Where they live isn't the problem, dad's give a darn is 95%-99% of the issue. Something about regular and rigorous exercise ties into slower degradation, I haven't done the research as to why this is the way it is but all experts are of the same opinion.

The wallpaper looks good, almost like one of those 90's posters you can see hidden images in if you stare at the same repeating pattern long enough.


----------



## Tugboater78

Finally sold my old house and im having to evacuate my aheds.. forgot about some of the lumber i had tucked away
Birdseye pine..









And birdseye maple









And much more im still digging out…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all another nice day here in Bubba Land. 68 already and 84 later. Grandfather Sun is shinning bright.

Think the therapist over did it yesterday. Basic exercises okay but then a nearly 1/2 mile walk. Suffered last night. Don't usually walk that far when things are good, except at one of the big box stores looking for things. It too will pass.



> Area between the back of the right (bad) knee up to the hip is causing a lot of trouble…..
> 
> - bandit571


Understand completely.

Any one ever done any of the screens used in Egypt. *Mashrabeya*. Found a vessel done by S. Gary Roberts in his book *Masterful Woodturning*. Has me thinking about the complexities of doing something similar.


----------



## bandit571

Hey! We hit the big 500 today! Thanks!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Bad Kit Rattlesnake?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Buffalo Jimmy Littlefoot. I like it. Goes well with pop´s Indian blood. I ever tell you that story? Maybe I will someday.


----------



## 987Ron

Buffalo Kid Black, sound like one of the guys the Lone Ranger chases. Tonto would not like me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Going through the family, most are boring except my young daughter is Mad Dog Kid Black.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* I have been working on my shoulder injury since April. No Pain, No Gain ;(( I knew an engineer who had rotary cuff surgery. He could not lift his hand over his head. I asked him why and he said he did not do the physical therapy because he had no need to lift his hand overhead )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* * Propane tanks, torch confiscated for evidence in Oakland Hills Country Club fire investigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2022/02/25/propane-tanks-torch-confiscated-evidence-oakland-hills-fire/6927557001/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Interestingly the sprinkler system did not save the building. Propane is probably the bottom line ;((


----------



## bandit571

Tis a FRIDAY…and I don't feel like any shop time, today….

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is still working on the "Plans" for all that scrap wood on my bench….need to decide how tall to make the boxes…..may involve a bit of glue-ups..and a bit of cussing…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny-* I hope all is well with you and your family, with this Ukraine invasion. Prayers to you…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tis a FRIDAY…and I don t feel like any shop time, today….
> 
> Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is still working on the "Plans" for all that scrap wood on my bench….need to decide how tall to make the boxes…..may involve a bit of glue-ups..and a bit of cussing…..
> 
> - bandit571


3 day weekend ?


----------



## robscastle

7 day weekend? This will be all of us soon!


----------



## bandit571

Well, got to thinking..dangerous, I know…that maybe I should deepen those boxes a bit..so

1/2 an hour later..









4 sides of one box have been grown a bit taller…letting these sit overnight….

And that was it for the shop time, today…

Used to remember when it being a Friday meant something good….now? Just another day..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 7 day weekend? This will be all of us soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


*+1* *I loved the time travel from young to old players. At 73 I see myself like those older guys at the end…* My youth may be gone but I still have spirit- stay healthy guys and enjoy what you have left.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Used to remember when it being a Friday meant something good….now? Just another day..
> 
> - bandit571


*Well for myself it is Friday night and I am celebrating our 500th post-party.* Bring some stories… I hope that Top Max will approve…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Welcome Tug










had these installed today










i will report back on how they work.
600 lbs load each. push button up down


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* When did I disapprove? 

I saw this High Flow Fireman's Hose Nozzle? in HF advertisement. I had no idea they made anything like that. High flow long-range nozzle for a garden hose. Fire season threatening houses can start as early as March with the climate changing. The wicked chity policies accommodating greed and fire code violations motivated me to make the investment. The wildland vegetation in the ravine behind the house is a cigarette butt away from chity policy destroying the house. The eves especially at the corners are the worst exposure in wildland fires. That nozzle on a garden hose with a residential water service will not fight a fire but it might prevent one from starting. My days as a volunteer fireman might come in handy, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Good to see the new house is ready.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Welcome Tug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had these installed today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i will report back on how they work.
> 600 lbs load each. push button up down*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*+1 What is the name of this product- curious to see the engineering. *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW* When did I disapprove?
> 
> My days as a volunteer fireman might come in handy, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Out of respect to you as our "propane meister"- all I can say is that as a kid I loved blowing up those cans. The has blessed me in many protective ways.

Any experience whether good or bad may someday help with your decisions…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You would have had fun the day my uncle left me in charge of the rock picking crew; LB and I ) He gave me a couple of books of matches, a pocket full of dynamite caps, a roll of fuse, and a box of dynamite. He went to town to play cards with his buddies.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I had a fantastic day…










ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Last Post- Bandit* here are some statistics for your morning breakfast… Your views per post compared…

*Woodshed- * *522* posts/*4420* views = *8.5* views per post

*Other- * *1338* posts/*8070* views = *6.0 *views per post

Congrats on 500 but statistically you have a winner. Thanks to you and all who post here- IMO we are a pretty diverse group. Hoo-Rah!

Pray for Gunny…


----------



## bandit571

Ok..read the opening chapter statement….and..I do not give out warnings…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* What do you think about kids working with dynamite? Sound like fun?


----------



## bandit571

Any questions?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Making one of these for the Boy today out of plywood. Have to figure a way to cap the edges so they dont get wet when it rains. And finishing up some trim painting in the bathroom.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW InReach Storage.

Brian living on a dead-end street we put a back board on a telephone pole in the street. Neighbor called it in and we had to take it down. Dad had a patio put in with a pole, so we put the backboard in that spot. Wall paper- wife picked out, it's peel and stick. it does stick to itself, but you can unpeel that. PITA

Yetti - exactly don't stare at it too long.

Brian Hard to keep water out of plywood edges. Maybe epoxy the crap out of the whole thing?

Put it at 8 feet so he can dunk. More fun that way.

Bad Jesse Hickcock


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Fun fact for today:

Did you know the United States (was) operating 8 bioweapons labs in Ukraine? All of which, were taken out as primary targets in the current conflict.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nosy Neighbors suck. I dont know about the edges yet, I am thinking galvanized sheet metal or some kind of plastic. Have to see what options the Big Box store has that might work.


> DW InReach Storage.
> 
> Brian living on a dead-end street we put a back board on a telephone pole in the street. Neighbor called it in and we had to take it down. Dad had a patio put in with a pole, so we put the backboard in that spot.
> 
> Hard to keep water out of plywood edges. Maybe epoxy the crap out of the whole thing?
> 
> Put it at 8 feet so he can dunk. More fun that way.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A friend told me a woman at their HOA meeting was complaining about hearing kids playing basketball in their own driveway. She thought they should have to do it in their backyard. She should be happy they are playing basketball. Too many are serving criminal apprenticeships ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

On the news tonight a Seattle High School basketball team was complaining about racism in the state tournament. They are 3rd in state standings but in 9th place on the tournament starting list. The top teams are scattered down in the list to spread them out so the top teams will be in the finals instead of a top team and a mediocre team ) Like beauty, it is in the eye of the beholder. There is no hope it will ever be resolved without a precise definition.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good morning- My day off and my internal clock has me up and about. I have been thinking lately about the types of woodworking; from Bandits traditional methods to our current types with our Festools, Saw Stops and my laser, CNC, and computer for design. Without electricity, ours don't work and function but the traditional like Bandit can make and produce woodworking projects. This thought has me having to appreciate the traditional woodworker. For without electricity it is NOGO…










Not so fast Bandit, also no Jimmy Dean microwaved breakfasts… * :>)*


----------



## controlfreak

> *Top Max-* * Propane tanks, torch confiscated for evidence in Oakland Hills Country Club fire investigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2022/02/25/propane-tanks-torch-confiscated-evidence-oakland-hills-fire/6927557001/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Interestingly the sprinkler system did not save the building. Propane is probably the bottom line ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Many think a sprinkler system is supposed to extinguish a fire. While that could happen it is mostly to slow the spread giving the fire department the time to respond. Once a structural failure takes out a main branch the sprinkler system is pretty much done for.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- for your backboard? Are you familiar with and do you have access to purchase- M.D.O?

*What Is MDO Plywood?*

MDO (Medium-density overlay) plywood is an all-purpose, specialty plywood that can be used for a large variety of projects and applications. It is built for exterior use but can also be used anywhere regular plywood is used.

BUT- there is a product that I love for exterior projects s Medite (an exterior MDF) I use this stuff for my exterior CNC projects. I have signage that has been outside for over 7 years and no problems so far. Seal or paint the project and you'll be all set for years to come.

Here is a link to their website- also you order free samples and get 2- 12×12" pieces.

https://www.roseburg.com/product/medite/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Fun fact for today:
> 
> Did you know the United States (was) operating 8 bioweapons labs in Ukraine? All of which, were taken out as primary targets in the current conflict.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*No I did not- Thx for the info…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW* What do you think about kids working with dynamite? Sound like fun?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


True dynamite or explosives are very interesting for them but too dangerous for their skills using it safely. But aerosol cans and M-80s are now my past memories. Does anybody remember putting an aerosol can in the fire? So young and foolish, but people do it. I can remember putting one in the fire and it did not explode… hmm watching it burn- now what? For your question- NO

Today I love to interact with youth so much to learn- yes they love pop and sizzle but the newest thing that I see in the classroom is the "fidget worm"










Guess what- they fidget with them and after a while, just like stretching a rubberband SNAP on another student. Then it is put on my desk. Hopefully, this fad will pass.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Any questions?*
> 
> - bandit571


Yes, I would love to create and make you a logo for the Woodshed similar to what I made for Gunny's Garage.
Let me know? You will have the final OK…

As to why I am doing this- Traditional woodworking needs to be kept alive… and yes I am a woodworker but does anyone know how heavy and rigorous this method can be?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. sunny cooler but still shorts and a tee,

DW Not sure about Bandit's traditional methods and none electricity needs. Electric lights! Just a haha. I do admire the use of the traditional tools. I have a Stanley #45 that was my Grandfathers. It was abused, tossed around and almost discarded. Only the base plane survives, no box, accessories, etc. Thought of rehabbing once or twice. It now resides in its dark corner of a cabinet, behind my Bosch routers.

It is amusing to me some of the new tools that seem almost a fad. Tracksaws for instance. Every tool maker has them, every one wonders if they need one. Which one is best, $$$$. If I was breaking down lots of sheets be a great tool to have. For me the occasional need is not enough to consider the cost, storage etc. keep using a straight edge and a circular saw. I think it is called "marketing". But who am I to talk, I have a laser engraver. Hmmmmm guilty.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- ". But who am I to talk, I have a laser engraver. Hmmmmm guilty."* and I do too because of you… I still enjoy it…


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron- ". But who am I to talk, I have a laser engraver. Hmmmmm guilty."* and I do too because of you… I still enjoy it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hey don't blame me. You kept me going with mine. Still use and enjoy it.

It is easy to comment on things but looking inward reveals we are all the same. Well mostly. 
Another "tool" that seems unnecessary is the "mouse" shaped hand sanding pads that a 5 or 6" hook and loop sanding disc can be wrapped around. Is it better? Thumb and little finger rest against the sand paper grit. Uses more expensive sanding material than the old "blocks", On Amazon for $12 or so for 2, Festool 3 with systainer for $$$$$. Who would need that? Ordered and have the cheaper version off Amazon. Now that rounded edge is nice. Guilty.


----------



## bandit571

2 saw horses + a circular saw + plus a blue chalk line= parts from a full sheet of plywood.

Box for the chalk line is called "StraightEdge" because it will "snap" a perfect straight line on any surface, as long as the line is pulled tight. snap the line once. For LONG stretches, have someone pinch the line down in the middle, and snap from both side of that finger…as easy as that.

Yes, there IS a chalk box in the tool cabinet…hanging with a speed square…in the "saw door".

Morning to ya….Breakfast of Pills, and English Muffin…25 cloudy degrees outside.


----------



## 987Ron

Have a chalk line but no box for it. Every have one dropped and the cap comes off and chalk goes everywhere? Good old electric shop vac to the rescue.


----------



## bandit571

Never use Red chalk, unless you like seeing it forever on something. As it will not come off. Even on wet concrete.

The one I have has blue chalk, as it can just be wiped right off. I have the older, all metal one…you slide a small window open on it..and pour a refill in there..shake the box a bit as you "re-load"it.

Old habit of mine….just before I pull the line out to use it, I'll slap the box against the side of my leg a few times….loosens up the powder a bit, and coats the line, as it is pulled out.

BTW: Try NOT to lose that metal tab on the end ot the string….the one that holds on to the far end of the board. Have seen far too many boxes with a nail in use….instead….










They do come in handy..


----------



## 987Ron

If your chalk line is like mine (looks identifcal) the handle can be locked to keep the string set. Then works as a plumb bob. Makes a perfect vertical line on a wall or post. Never done it but seen it done along time ago. 
Amazing the "other uses" some of the older tools were used for and how they were used.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thanks for the tip, DW. I will look into it; we may have something like that avail here.

Blue chalk for me.

No tracksaw. A circular saw and a clamped straightedge is just fine for me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Brian, I'm with you on both. I like to keep life simple.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Fun fact for today:
> 
> Did you know the United States (was) operating 8 bioweapons labs in Ukraine? All of which, were taken out as primary targets in the current conflict.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *No I did not- Thx for the info…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The other side of the story )

https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2022/feb/25/tweets/there-are-no-us-run-biolabs-ukraine-contrary-socia/

"Rather, the U.S. Department of Defense Cooperative Threat Reduction Program has provided technical support to the Ukrainian Ministry of Health since 2005 to improve public health laboratories, whose mission is analogous to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention," Weber told PolitiFact.

"These laboratories have recently played an important role in stopping the spread of COVID-19," he added.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

"These laboratories" might have played a significant role, but they damn sure didnt stop anything, including the spread of Covid, anywhere, at any time.

The other other side of the story:
Read through that mission statement and see if you can spot where they gloss over true intentions, ie., what does "consolidate pathogens" mean? "Enhanced Biosecurity" means, in truthspeak, we develope bioweapons to counter what we think the enemy has developed, which may or may not be so.

In 1972 biological weapons developement was banned worldwide, developement, research, production, stockpiling. Of course, they cannot admit what they are doing, it is illegal. thats why they do it countries like Ukraine.

Gene editing is also on the list of potential biological weapons, which is how they made the Covid vaccines.

And anyway, pretty much anything that comes out of the mouths of the talking heads is the opposite of the truth. And I am sure it is the same in Russia. There are NO good guys, it seems.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I wouldnt describe your projects as simple, Bob. Buy yes, simpler is mo betta.


> Brian, I m with you on both. I like to keep life simple.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## bandit571

Issues with the camera now resolved..I hope..Batch #1 is out of the clamps…cleaned up, squared up, and all the same height..









And ready for some sort of joinery…Batch #2?









Took a lot of fussing around, to get these ready for a glue up, but..









They are now in the clamps, waiting on glue to cure…

Laundry Detail, today….clothes are NOW in the dryer….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Department of Defense is the primary research team for Covid. They expect to have the capability to vaccinate against all viruses including the common cold in the next 2 or 3 years. That "Enhanced Biosecurity" should be about as secure as it gets, eh? How could they develop a bioweapon (virus) that only infects enemies? China is trying but they have a racial advantage and bought up all the companies that have DNA data in the US.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Department of Defense is the primary research team for Covid. They expect to have the capability to vaccinate against all viruses including the common cold in the next 2 or 3 years. That "Enhanced Biosecurity" should be about as secure as it gets, eh? *How could they develop a bioweapon (virus) that only infects enemies? * China is trying but they have a racial advantage and bought up all the companies that have DNA data in the US.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Could you make a genetically targeted weapon?*
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2004/oct/28/thisweekssciencequestions.weaponstechnology


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I like the quick style and delivery of the guys take a look and refresh…

*Perfect Miters and 3 Other Tips Every Woodworker Should Know*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Are smartphones serving as adult pacifiers?*

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/are-smartphones-serving-as-adult-pacifiers/ar-AAUlin8


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

focusing more on this before the perch…

*PEDULLA STUDIO | Building a Writing Desk with Copper Leaf Shadow Lines*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZnsslYxJrI!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/r7y0xdv.jpg!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Department of Defense is the primary research team for Covid. They expect to have the capability to vaccinate against all viruses including the common cold in the next 2 or 3 years. That "Enhanced Biosecurity" should be about as secure as it gets, eh? *How could they develop a bioweapon (virus) that only infects enemies? * China is trying but they have a racial advantage and bought up all the companies that have DNA data in the US.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Could you make a genetically targeted weapon?*
> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2004/oct/28/thisweekssciencequestions.weaponstechnology
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is what 60 Minutes reported. China trying to target everyone in North America, not of Asian descent.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- That " 23 and me" china website collects your DNA you get a report True/false and what do you think they do with the DNA data… of to the bio labs…

Off to the perch


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Supersoldier research and any other evil things they dream up ;(((


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thanks for posing that table build video. Some really good ideas there. How he got the table to fit exactly in the base is beyond me.

Got to get going with the move.

Have a good one


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside…but…only 22 cloudless degrees

Morning to ya. Too bleeding early….may need a nap after while….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* I am glad that you found it interesting. I love to watch people make level 5 type woodworking, you as well put out some nice stuff. I'll post more later and congrats on the home and move.










*Inside The Studio with Wendell Castle* the video starts out with him why to design with paper and pencil. My former way to design but now with the computer. Hmm, I may have to rethink my ways…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all…62 and a bit gray. 69 later and rain tonight.



> *Are smartphones serving as adult pacifiers?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes they are. At lunch one day at a nice restaurant. 4 young people at the next table. Do not believe they ever spoke to each other as all 4 were busy with their phones. Maybe they were texting each other?

Why do we still call them phones. Seems only a few of us use them primarily as phones.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* Check-in time? Petey, Bandit, and DW are up and going- hope all is well…

*Breakfast today-* 2 Jimmy Dean egg and cheese roll-up biscuits and pills with 1 black coffee.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron is here :>))*


----------



## bandit571

Brunch?
1 pound of ground Sausage
1 pound of shredded spuds
green and yellow Onions, diced
1/2 pound of diced Mushrooms
Garlic Salt, Black Pepper
Enough oil in the BIG skillet to keep things from sticking

Fry up until Happy-Happy…serve in a bowl topped with shredded cheese

I skipped the eggs, this time..


----------



## 987Ron

Yep, breakfast done, wife cooked up some sausage patties she made, bagels, glass of Marinelli apple juice and a big pot of coffee. 1/2 of one pain pill, cutting back again. What could be better.

This week's self imposed goal is off the pain pills by midweek, should be able. Drive the Ford by Fri. easy. Pain pills and driving do not mix.

Getting bored with this enforced idleness caused by the rehab. Got in trouble with the wife as she saw me on the Porsche Club's site looking at the upcoming track days. Got a lecture. Was just looking. Was not thinking of driving on the track. Retired from that anyway. Be fun to be there and see the cars go.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## 987Ron

> Brunch?
> 1 pound of ground Sausage
> 1 pound of shredded spuds
> green and yellow Onions, diced
> 1/2 pound of diced Mushrooms
> Garlic Salt, Black Pepper
> Enough oil in the BIG skillet to keep things from sticking
> 
> Fry up until Happy-Happy…serve in a bowl topped with shredded cheese
> 
> I skipped the eggs, this time..
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks for the brunch invite. The son brought over pulled pork, ribs, baked beans and part of a cake. Maybe we could pool the goodies and have a feast.

Son likes to cook and is pretty good at it. Since the surgery he has brought over food so the wife has less to do. Some day will have to tell him i am doing well. But can I?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Talk about level 5 woodworking. If I could have anything in the world, I would want to do a 6 month apprenticeship with this guy Morten Stenbaek, a Danish master.

Well, that, and World Peace!

The table in the bottom photo is priced at 11,000 euros.


----------



## 987Ron

> Talk about level 5 woodworking. If I could have anything in the world, I would want to do a 6 month apprenticeship with this guy Morten Stenbaek, a Danish master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I bet you would learn how to sand. Probably after 6 months would never want to see sandpaper ever again!

Just a thought.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nah, Ron, I would teach him how to use a card scraper. Lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron that table sure would not fit my Decor.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

OK, I know most of you wont click on a "questionable" link, but I wouldnt do that to you guys. This is the current leader of the Ukraine, a few years ago, in action. If you have sense of humor, you will find this extraordinarily funny. If not, then you will just be grossed out. You might want to be sitting, and slightly drunk.

Ps. He is the guy in front. The Star, as it were.

https://t.me/DanDiaconu/874


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> OK, I know most of you wont click on a "questionable" link, but I wouldnt do that to you guys. This is the current leader of the Ukraine, a few years ago, in action. If you have sense of humor, you will find this extraordinarily funny. If not, then you will just be grossed out. You might want to be sitting, and slightly drunk.
> 
> Ps. He is the guy in front. The Star, as it were.
> 
> https://t.me/DanDiaconu/874
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Why not all types of media people are or were getting into politics…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*An Introduction to Card Scrapers* with a Fine Woodworking video…

https://www.finewoodworking.com/2014/04/25/an-introduction-to-card-scrapers


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BB- how about my CNC table?










project for upcoming spring break…


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…fresh out of the clamps, today..









Ends needed squared up…none were the same width….needed flattened…









Tablesaw to trim square, and rip to 2-5/8" width….as for flattening….they be flat, now..









All done…









have enough for 2 boxes….sides and bottoms…..stuff that didn't make the Grade?









Will be heading towards the Fire Pit at a later date…aught to be fun dragging THAT upstairs….


----------



## bandit571

91 more post, and I hit 31,000 posts….wonder how long it will take me to post THAT many…


----------



## bandit571

Wonder who will get Post No. 600?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 91 more post, and I hit 31,000 posts….wonder how long it will take me to post THAT many…
> 
> - bandit571


About a week or a little less )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Please post pics of the burning celebration and be careful that no one throws an aerosol can in for the mix…


----------



## corelz125

Some traditional woodwork for you DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Some traditional woodwork for you DW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Glad to hear from you, DW only says that it looks like a beauty *)* Kudos to you guys that actually can use them and perform beautiful shavings










*For my friend Ron- hint please never call the Hamster bedding * *)*


----------



## corelz125

THose shavings become husky bedding. That's an early type Stanley Bedrock round side 604


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Some traditional woodwork for you DW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


*As for shavings with the CNC it is about "chip load" or on how your cutter is performing.*



















No shavings but the correct type of dust- tool bit management.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

To the "Perch" and one more…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*10 posts to 600… Who will it be and more importantly what will it be about?*


----------



## bandit571

Made a mistake, last night…and poured "2 Fingers" worth of

Goldschlager Cinnamon Liqueur…..43.5% alc/vol. Not going to do THAT again….wow.


----------



## bandit571

And…that figures out to be 87 proof. And..there are indeed Gold flakes floating around inside that bottle….but, you'd about have to drain the entire bottle just to get them out….


----------



## bandit571

These 2 are somewhat related to that "Roundy" Bedrock..









Stanley No. 3, Type 11…..









Both seem to be ready for work…









They simply have to wait their turn, is all..









As a Dunlap/ Sargent No. 408, and a Millers Falls No. 8 also have a turn….when one starts to get a bit dull, the next in line takes over…


----------



## bandit571

This thread has 3 very easy to understand rules..
If you live in an Ivory Tower, and look down your nose at others…not welcome here

If your are the type that is a "My way, or the Highway" sort of person, not welcome

If you show up here, and try to pick a fight with one of my guests, you are gone.

I try to treat my guest on this thread with the same amount of Respect for others that I would like in return.

And that is it. Other than the rules Cricket enforces, I try to keep this a Friendly place to hang out.

Like that old pot-bellied stove at the back of the old Hardware Stores….just come in, grab a seat from the rack…and simply relax. Maybe tell some woodworking stories…..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont understand? Did you just call me a pot-bellied stove?
Just playing, Bandito.


> This thread has 3 very easy to understand rules..
> If you live in an Ivory Tower, and look down your nose at others…not welcome here
> 
> If your are the type that is a "My way, or the Highway" sort of person, not welcome
> 
> If you show up here, and try to pick a fight with one of my guests, you are gone.
> 
> I try to treat my guest on this thread with the same amount of Respect for others that I would like in return.
> 
> And that is it. Other than the rules Cricket enforces, I try to keep this a Friendly place to hang out.
> 
> Like that old pot-bellied stove at the back of the old Hardware Stores….just come in, grab a seat from the rack…and simply relax. Maybe tell some woodworking stories…..
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good morning-Up for the schoolhouse starting with coffee, pills, and homemade egg and cheese cooked on the potbelly stove. Thx Bryan for leaving a few coals on the fire for me to cook.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Maybe my alternative to a traditional nursing home?*










*'Life on the moon by 2040' with plan for humans to survive off rocks in 'lunar village'*

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/weird-news/life-moon-2040-plan-humans-26345847


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What Plants Cowboys Ate in the West*










https://www.askaprepper.com/plants-cowboys-ate-west/


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that..


----------



## bandit571

Ok, now that the "600" is out of the way..
Other Milestones this year…
My son turned 29 last week
My Daughter will turn 49 in May..one week after I turn 69..

The Boss had already had her 70th back on New Year's Eve.

Bright, clear SUNNY 27 degrees outside..might even get to 47 this afternoon?

We'll see…


----------



## controlfreak

Much better today than yesterday, may hit 65F and sunny.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I had better Blog about making two boxes? Might take a few to get caught up?

Looking like March is coming in like a Lamb, this year…..

Waiting on the sun to get around to the west side of the house…and melt off the ice…looked like an Ice-maker had Mal-funtioned….and spread ice cubes all over the patio….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Being a cultured group- another art post. I am a fan of Andy Warhol and now I hear of Basquiat?










*Basquiat Is Hotter Than Warhol-and Now a Billionaire Wants to Sell a 1982 Work for $70 Million*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Turn it down! Most Americans have grown more sensitive to noise since pandemic began*
https://www.studyfinds.org/noise-sensitivity-pandemic/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sorry, DW, but Warhols work was Anti-Art, that was the whole point, which led directly to this being called art:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* I like Warhol's work regardless and his lifestyle- After reading the book










This is my favorite picture of his- he made this collage of the pistol that a trouble person used to try and kill him…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Recipe for Happiness*










"It is one thing for the man whose daily work offers him a really creative job, the engineer, the skilled craftsman, the artist, the writer, because with the work comes the discipline. He has to stick it, in spite of the weather or his feelings at the moment, because he who will not work neither shall he eat, neither, in fact, shall he have anything else that is worth having. But because the job is a job into which he can really put all his powers, he has the chance of extracting real satisfaction, real happiness, from it. Or at least as much as we can hope for in an imperfect world. Because to become absorbed in an interesting job is happiness. But when a man takes up some form of creative work in his spare time, he has to be his own taskmaster. And that is not so easy. There is always the temptation to cry off when he doesn't feel like it, or to drop it altogether when difficulties crop up-as they are bound to do when a man is learning to do a thing on his own. In short, it takes character and grit to stick it long enough to acquire real skill. But once that is attained he has achieved something that will set him on the road to still greater achievement in the future. And that is at least one recipe for happiness."

- Charles Hayward, The Woodworker magazine, 1942

*Here is a link to Pinterest for more traditional woodworking- enjoy*
https://www.pinterest.com/loobyml5939/woodworkers-historic-images/


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Turn it down! Most Americans have grown more sensitive to noise since pandemic began*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/noise-sensitivity-pandemic/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm doing my part and trying to eat more bacon and I don't have a tractor but I do have a chainsaw or two that get exercised regularly.

I've also found that depending on what blade you have, the speed of your saw, how much of the blade is exposed and what you're cutting, the noise generated can vary tremendously. This is even more so the case with a radial arm saw where much of the blade is exposed most of the time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw young guys on jobs sawing and doing other noisy work. I asked them if it bothered their ears. They usually said it did. I told them it didn't bother mine anymore. Better do something about it while you still can. Hearing protection was a wild dream in the trades when I was young. The only rule was to warn when they were going to fire a Ramset. The idiots would yell "Firing" and pull the trigger immediately before anyone had time to cover their ears.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Know what this is? Or from when?










Answer, that is one of the two fleets sent by Czar Alexander II of Russia to protect the coasts of America from French and English menace during the Civil War, both countries which had sided with the Confederacy to one degree or another. One fleet patrolled the Atlantic coast, the other the Pacific coast - for 10 months. The Americans sent these words to St. Peterburg and the Czar to express their gratitude:

"There is friendship between us which has not been overshadowed by any bad memories. It will continue, subject to the strict rule not to interfere in each others internal affairs. It is easy to imagine the enormous advantages that such a policy can give to all the governments of the globe if they carefully adhere to it."


----------



## bandit571

Just mailed off 2 hand planes, this afternoon. And…may have just sold another one…..

That's way way to "Thin the herd"....Trying to reduce the fleet of #5 sized Jack planes….down to just a couple…from a "mob" of nine.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip tomorrow…follow-up Doctor visit of some sort…..still having "issues" with this head….I guess…might even find out what the Cat Scan had to say…..

2 round trips to the stores, today….Boss was mad because she did not get to go on the first trip. Got rid of the 1/8" thick ice the Chevy was covered in…...although some went flying off the back, while I was driving down the streets.

Figured there was enough "Ice Cubes" from the overhead trees, that had covered the back porch…to fill at least 2 ten pound bags…like one buys at a store, when you need ice for a cooler…

37 clear, and DARK degrees outside…got up to the mid 40s, today..


----------



## bandit571

Wood shop was closed, today…due to it being a Monday…

Tomorrow will be too much driving around….may not feel like doing much when I get back home.

Went and sorted through the jack planes…..I did find the Stanley No. 5, Type 11…









The two behind it are Millers Falls No. 14s A type 2 and a Type 4.

Mutt & Jeff?









A No. 8 in front of the No. 14…..


----------



## BurlyBob

picked up the lumber for my bench today. I've got photos posted on the workbench page. Real nice clear beech. The adventure begins!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Know what this is? Or from when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer, that is one of the two fleets sent by Czar Alexander II of Russia to protect the coasts of America from French and English menace during the Civil War, both countries which had sided with the Confederacy to one degree or another. One fleet patrolled the Atlantic coast, the other the Pacific coast - for 10 months. The Americans sent these words to St. Peterburg and the Czar to express their gratitude:
> 
> "There is friendship between us which has not been overshadowed by any bad memories. It will continue, subject to the strict rule not to interfere in each others internal affairs. It is easy to imagine the enormous advantages that such a policy can give to all the governments of the globe if they carefully adhere to it."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Here is a quick YouTube on the history from start to today-


----------



## bandit571

Might want it to "rest" a few days, and allow it to get used to your shop…..maybe use that time to make up a cut list, and MAYBE lay out where some of the cuts will go?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Слава Україні


----------



## bandit571

Evening to ya, Gunny! Cop a squat for a bit…let us know how the 2 of you are doing…if you can.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> picked up the lumber for my bench today. I ve got photos posted on the workbench page. Real nice clear beech. The adventure begins!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Please send the link and maybe some teaser pics. I do not know how to access the "workbench page". I will not make one but there was a time when I would have. I would like to follow along- see and learn.
Best wishes…


----------



## bandit571

It is called "Work Bench Smack Down" and has Cricket's avatar…..real easy to get there…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Слава Україні "Glory to Ukraine"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Great to see you here- may I ask did you get the new job? Just being DW…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It is called "Work Bench Smack Down" and has Cricket s avatar…..real easy to get there…
> 
> - bandit571


*Thx…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> picked up the lumber for my bench today. I ve got photos posted on the workbench page. Real nice clear beech. The adventure begins!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Looks like an exciting adventure from here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Слава Україні
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


All lives matter!

Ukraine is the second largest country by area in Europe by area and has a population of over 40 million - more than Poland. Ukraine ranks: 1st in Europe in proven recoverable reserves of uranium ores; 2nd place in Europe and 10th place in the world in terms of titanium ore reserves; 2nd place in the world in terms of explored reserves of manganese ores (2.3 billion tons, or 12% of the world's reserves); 2nd largest iron ore reserves in the world (30 billion tons); 2nd place in Europe in terms of mercury ore reserves; 3rd place in Europe (13th place in the world) in shale gas reserves (22 trillion cubic meters) 4th in the world by the total value of natural resources; 7th place in the world in coal reserves (33.9 billion tons)

Ukraine is an important agricultural country: 1st in Europe in terms of arable land area; 3rd place in the world by the area of black soil (25% of world's volume); 1st place in the world in exports of sunflower and sunflower oil; 2nd place in the world in barley production and 4th place in barley exports; 3rd largest producer and 4th largest exporter of corn in the world; 4th largest producer of potatoes in the world; 5th largest rye producer in the world; 5th place in the world in bee production (75,000 tons); 8th place in the world in wheat exports; 9th place in the world in the production of chicken eggs; 16th place in the world in cheese exports. Ukraine can meet the food needs of 600 million people.

Ukraine is an important industrialized country: 1st in Europe in ammonia production; Europe's 2nds and the world's 4th largest natural gas pipeline system; 3rd largest in Europe and 8th largest in the world in terms of installed capacity of nuclear power plants; 3rd place in Europe and 11th in the world in terms of rail network length (21,700 km); 3rd place in the world (after the U.S. and France) in production of locators and locating equipment; 3rd largest iron exporter in the world 4th largest exporter of turbines for nuclear power plants in the world; 4th world's largest manufacturer of rocket launchers; 4th place in the world in clay exports 4th place in the world in titanium exports 8th place in the world in exports of ores and concentrates; 9th place in the world in exports of defense industry products; 10th largest steel producer in the world (32.4 million tons). Ukraine matters. That is why its independence is important to the rest of the world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Know what this is? Or from when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer, that is one of the two fleets sent by Czar Alexander II of Russia to protect the coasts of America from French and English menace during the Civil War, both countries which had sided with the Confederacy to one degree or another. One fleet patrolled the Atlantic coast, the other the Pacific coast - for 10 months. The Americans sent these words to St. Peterburg and the Czar to express their gratitude:
> 
> "There is friendship between us which has not been overshadowed by any bad memories. It will continue, subject to the strict rule not to interfere in each others internal affairs. It is easy to imagine the enormous advantages that such a policy can give to all the governments of the globe if they carefully adhere to it."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


History classes never mentioned much about it but since Britain lost the War of 1812 I always wondered why they did not reinvade during the Civil War. Maybe a factor was because they abolished slavery in 1807?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Good articles but I am heading to the "Perch" Thx for posting as always interesting stuff. and I will reread them on Tuesday…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ps. Ron time for a check-in on Tuesday?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Sorry, but I am just a *Copy Cat* ) I found the Ukraine data on a local post here. I was surprised they are that industrious and resourceful. No wonder Putin thinks they are essential for the Russian Empire ;( Sleep tight!


----------



## robscastle

I see squealing pigs but, ... duck… no squealing women listed!


----------



## controlfreak

Last task for the bottom sash before assembly was to plough the groove for the glass. I got twisted up and ploughed on the wrong side of my line. Oh well, back to the lumber yard.


----------



## bandit571

Hate when that happens…

Morning to ya…..Road Trip to the Doctor's Office this morning. About 40 miles each way….


----------



## bandit571

And.
.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Day off from the schoolhouse- but not off from daily chores that need catching up on…*










*Breakfast-* pills and Jimmy Dean Biscuit roll-ups…

*Rob* was your post referring to National Pig Day- March 1st?
https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/pig-day/










My favorite pig of all times was Arnold Ziffle from the TV show Green Acres…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Remember the last person that tried (and failed) to block Cricket?*

*Pappa Dan* a Lumberjock legend, who I grew to like and his Lion Dog picture… R.I.P.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is a sign that I designed and made for the laundry room door. The laundry room is an important part of my life and thankfully I don't mind doing it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max for your morning read…*

*Rural America shrinks over decade for first time*










https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/596189-rural-america-shrinks-over-decade-for-first-time


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- day2 M.I.A.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Crime wave continues ;( A homeowner was home when his garage was broken into. The perpetrator only had 30 seconds to do his dirty work. The getaway car was found nearby with its tires slashed )))))))

A 68 yo man and his wife were thinking about returning to Oklahoma where they originally came from. They were in the drive-through line at the Jack-In-A-Box at Spanaway. They were hit from behind. The man got out to check the damage. The perpetrator ran over him, backed up, ran over him again, and left the scene ;(( Armed carjacking has been reported in the lines too ;((

Another business announced closing in downtown Seattle due to street violence. A neighboring business owner to the one that announced closing said she was 9 years old when the war between Iraq and Iran started. She survived that but is wondering if she can survive having a business in downtown Seattle. News just reported random assaults in Seattle and Tacoma are up 30% this year ;((

I certainly support Biden asking Congress for aid for Ukraine but why do the feds not have the wherewithal to reclaim Western Washington? One would think they would not want to lose the tax revenue from here if they are going to continue to spend, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Not surprising about rural America. I always felt guilty about raising my kids in town but the family farm was replaced by agri-industrialization in the 80s. Most of the kids I went to school with who farmed went bankrupt. One notable exception had about 20 Supersized John Deere tractors last time I passed his staging area.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Another business announced closing in downtown Seattle due to street violence. A neighboring business owner to the one that announced closing said she was 9 years old when the war between Iraq and Iran started. She survived that but is wondering if she can survive having a business in downtown Seattle. News just reported random assaults in Seattle and Tacoma are up 30% this year ;((
> 
> I certainly support Biden asking Congress for aid for Ukraine but why do the feds not have the wherewithal to reclaim Western Washington? One would think they would not want to lose the tax revenue from here if they are going to continue to spend, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 Heartbreaking to say the least…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm…got to thinking last night….and came up with a question…
> 
> Who has the most blocked members on the site? Half of my 10 blocks are from Spammers….and 3 others aren t even on LJs anymore….
> 
> I know Poopiekat is probably the "leader" in Blocks….any guesses as to who is #2?
> 
> And, even Poopiekat is more than welcome to come and visit the Woodshed.
> 
> Too much of that line from Tesla s "Signs"......."You got to have a membership card to get inside.."
> 
> Remember the last person that tried (and failed) to block Cricket?
> 
> - bandit571


I never paid much attention to that stuff, but one whose name I do not recall from the first couple years blocked nearly everyone who was posting ))))) I have no idea if he blocked lurkers, but he has to hold the title.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Another business announced closing in downtown Seattle due to street violence. A neighboring business owner to the one that announced closing said she was 9 years old when the war between Iraq and Iran started. She survived that but is wondering if she can survive having a business in downtown Seattle. News just reported random assaults in Seattle and Tacoma are up 30% this year ;((
> 
> I certainly support Biden asking Congress for aid for Ukraine but why do the feds not have the wherewithal to reclaim Western Washington? One would think they would not want to lose the tax revenue from here if they are going to continue to spend, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *+1 Heartbreaking to say the least…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*Heart-stopping would be a more accurate assessment.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max*- you said it best* " agri-industrialization in the 80s."* and the super-rich are buying up the farmland throughout the world…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ukraine Ambassador: Dead Russian Soldier Said Commander Deceived Military Before Invasion

https://www.dailywire.com/news/ukraine-ambassador-dead-russian-soldier-said-commander-deceived-military-before-invasion?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* Thx I have read about stuff like this and it adds to my philosophy - read everything, listen to everybody then make up your old mind. IMO unfortunately, the war propaganda has started. Nevertheless, all I wish to say is…










On another different note, I found this YouTube video of Ukraine military MRE and took a look at what is in their package…










*2021 Ukrainian 24 Hour Field Ration Review Pork Tushonka & Kasha MRE Meal Ready to Eat Tasting Test*


----------



## Peteybadboy

6 men to move it, up and into a truck, then out of the truck to the Lani.

Chairs made out of Ipe have been ordered months ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Level 5 Woodworking* +1


----------



## Peteybadboy

The above is the wrong


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Another 5 plus work…* I did have questions on the 6 men to move the 1st one * :>)*


----------



## bandit571

Back home from Doctor's Office…now I get to haul the Boss around on her errands….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Unfortunately, I cannot now remove that link to Oliver Stones documentary. I should have viewed the Doc before posting it. There is very disturbing material in that Documentary that is not suitable for some here at LJs.

If there is a moderator keeping an eye on this thread, I ask that you please remove that link asap. I will not make this type of mistake again. I meant no offence.

Thank you.


----------



## bandit571

Boss' errands have been run….I stayed in the car and took naps…..except in Wall E World parking lot….much more fun the watch the "People of Walmart" walk by….

They had a table set up outside one entrance…..Girl Scout Cookie Sales are here…..

Too much driving around, today…way too many idiots on the roads…

Last night, someone plowed into an Amish wagon….killed the Mom, and put 3 others in the Hospitals….


----------



## bandit571

Has cooled down to 47 cloudy degrees outside.

They are talking it MIGHT hit the high 60s this weekend?

May have to open the Tool Cabinet…and get out the toys to do some dovetailing with…

Have three 2×4s on the back patio, that I need to bring into the shop….to build a stand for the drill press to sit on….and free up some space beside the Tool Cabinet. Nothing real Fancy-schmanzy…just a stand.

That Breast Drill has been dissembled, awaiting a cleaning, and paint…...maybe this weekend? Then find a spot to hang it up at. 









And be my 1/2" cordless drill….Goodell Pratt Co., Greenfield, MASS. No. 477


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Unfortunately, I cannot now remove that link to Oliver Stones documentary. I should have viewed the Doc before posting it. There is very disturbing material in that Documentary that is not suitable for some here at LJs.
> 
> If there is a moderator keeping an eye on this thread, I ask that you please remove that link asap. I will not make this type of mistake again. I meant no offence.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*I can't speak for others but I understand from experience as a school teacher when showing Videos in the classroom without previewing them. Always review what you post or present ( Again ALWAYS for the "keystroke" is forever…)*

*As for the video, all I wish to post is what the colors of the Ukraine flag of today stand for…*










*Blue- for blue skies

Yellow- for the gain fields*


----------



## bandit571

Well, that was "fun"...one out of three tasks gone done, then my "Get up-and go" got up and went..

Did NOT lay out the dovetail toys…

Did NOT haul three 2×4s to the shop…

which left cleaning that 1/2" cordless drill, and hanging it up….Film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Same here- the never-ending list of LIFE Back to the kitchen to finish up meal preparations EGGS. Making up egg salad for sandwiches, egg, and cheese for breakfasts of the day and ending with some Coors Long neck lights…


----------



## bandit571

Parts is parts..









The "Before" Arrow points to a small set screw…that has since gone AWOL…and been replaced

And..The After..








Front and..









Awaiting a can of red Rustoleum and maybe a can of black….Kind of like the shiny parts..









May not worry about the paper label….have a nice logo here on the Crank..

New home?









Will be, once the drill press has been moved away to it's new stand..









I think that will be quite enough for tonight?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit good traditional post * :>)*

for me it is maintaining the CNC and laser… yet still, I need some mechanical experience… For example,


----------



## robscastle

Papa Dan is still about you just need to know where to look to find him


----------



## robscastle

Hey you guys know about my new drill?

I found it at the tip in Kyogle when visiting Ant mans farm










Did some electrical tests on it and yowsers it actually works










I promptly contacted Black and Decker for in service support
This is what they told me

Your request (3888236) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
J. Disameto (BLACK+DECKER®) 
24 Feb 2022, 19:40 GMT-5 
Hi,
Please see details provided by our Technical services team based on the photo that you have sent. Unfortunately answer is a no for a repair. We once had parts; the parts listed were only ever your consumables, screws, washers, nuts that sort of thing. 
There is no instance on the doc that we have to denote when the product might have been manufactured or if it were ever stamped into the clamshell at all.
What we can say based on the images and detail currently provided;
Croydon manufacturing started 1956, this tool is not from this era.
There was a CP2 in market between 1963 and 1966, this tool is from around this vintage.
Based on image and detail provided from the label, I'd suggest that this tool was created between 1967 and 1973. It's possibly unlikely to be from the 70's however our docs generally start from 1978 so we can't state 100% from that time period, so would assume it's a late 60's option.

Regards,
JD from BLACK+DECKER

I was so chuffed I even thought of painting it Festool green to ruffle LBDs feathers.!

Come to think of it Bandit will be pissed too!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Rob- *I shall look to the skies and give remembrance of him - For are we not all "wood shavings"?


----------



## bandit571

Not too bad a drill….might stay on the look-out for a side handle?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In about a week during spring break I'll post some of my treasures- But a real metal hard body not so sure - but I do still have some Bandit type of tools in a box…

Many of our "old" tools did not come with a "Systainer" You put it in a bucket or in the back of a truck… No Battery just plug it in… to be continued…

Systainers of the time…



















*And then…*










*Just real men with real tools…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Before going to the perch and not hearing from Top Max- I'll leave you with this…

*Pat Robertson: Putin is "being compelled by God" to invade Ukraine and fulfill biblical prophecy*

https://www.salon.com/2022/03/01/pat-robertson-putin-is-being-compelled-by-god-to-invade-ukraine-and-fulfill-biblical-prophecy_partner/

*Nite-*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Before going to the perch and not hearing from Top Max- I ll leave you with this…
> 
> *Pat Robertson: Putin is "being compelled by God" to invade Ukraine and fulfill biblical prophecy*
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2022/03/01/pat-robertson-putin-is-being-compelled-by-god-to-invade-ukraine-and-fulfill-biblical-prophecy_partner/
> 
> *Nite-*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have seen a collaboration before with Russia siding with Syria and the capital moving to Jerluseum along with other events. No doubt He set His bow in the sky as a promise to not flood again. The west coast is starting to burn. No doubt the jig is up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning- up and off to school 6am…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and not a cloud to be seen in the sky.

Looks like we will get a week's worth of Spring weather….before it gets back to being..March.

Results of the CT Scan….all "normal" for a 68 year old head. Bp was 128/74….and I have gained 3 pounds.

Disgustingly "Normal"....see ya in 6 months.

Debating on a Road Trip up to Lima, OH. 35miles to the nearest Hobby Lobby…..as I might need a few things of small hardware for the 2 boxes I am trying to make….Boss doesn't want to go along. Hmmm..

Too dang nice a day to just sit around indoors

Pills taken for "!st" Breakfast…may see about 2nd Breakfast in a bit.

Stay tuned…


----------



## bandit571

There are 2 metal cases in the shop….one for a B&D 3/8" corded drill…the one with a metal body and a gray plastic grip. Even had a drill index inside the case…when new, that index was filled with drill bits.

The other metal case? Held a SKIL No. 520 Home Shop 6" circular saw. All metal saw. Maroon data plate. Case was a dark green with yellow accents…..no, not John Deere green….was closer to "O.D." Green….

Used to have a metal case for a Makita cordless drill kit….remember them LONG batteries? Still have 2 of the drills, can't find any NEW batteries for them, and the charger quit long ago….They are sitting over in a corner of the shop inside a big, blue, plastic case. That may just get set out to the curb…...

The Home Shop case needs to be re-finished….just I don't know how best to do that…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Wendell Castle: The Creative Process (An Interview with Wendell Castle)*





I found some inspiration in this video pertaining to "Trees into art". For example, Daphne turning into a tree- 
As Apollo lustfully pursues Daphne, she is saved through her metamorphosis and confinement into the laurel tree which can be seen as an act of eternal chastity. Daphne is forced to sacrifice her body and become the laurel tree as her only form of escape from the pressures of Apollo.










Castle the genius that he is, in the video he explains and shows some designs of a tree turning into a chair. This gives me inspiration to use, on a smaller scale, some logs and cactus spines made into home décor. Hopefully on spring break I will get going on this. As the saying goes-


----------



## bandit571

So…just when do we set our clacks forward, this year? For those of you that deal with that nonsense each year..

My Chevy Equinox refused to….so…when the time change happens…it is already done

Beard has been trimmed off…might have lost 3 pounds in weight…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In case you guys didnt notice, I contacted Cricket and she removed that post I made.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Todays human interest story (without being political):

This is how the locals deal with thieves in Ukraina. Sometimes they get a little rougher.

Have a nice stay!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit since you have traditional wood tools did you trim the beard with one of these?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- that was very respectful of you. Good job. I enjoy your Avant-garde style…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Morning- up and off to school 6am…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


So what's the story with the rope stool? It looks pretty slick.

About the old metal body drills, I might have one or two, I need to get some pictures with descriptions of each and share. I have an addiction to old (well built) circular saws but I've never seen a well built old drill I'd shy away from either.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeti-* it is called a Trinity stool.

https://www.archilovers.com/projects/83801/trinity-stool.html


----------



## BurlyBob

Now that's a nifty idea.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The pictures help, but I need more. This would be a great project for the cub scouts and boy scouts to use what few tools they're allowed to and better their knot skills. I can't tell what's keeping the legs from falling into each other allowing them to collapse. I suspect it's something in the underside of the top but can't see.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dont know for sure, but my bet, that stool has a Danish design origin.


----------



## bandit571

Made a "run" to Hobby Lobby..up in Lima, Ohio…just over $14 in parts. Hinges, latches, screws..that sort of thing.

Was just to nice outside, to just sit around the house, today..

The Chevy was getting about 33 mpg…..not too bad?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What do you guys think the angle of the cut is? I leaning towards 70degree?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks like 82-83° to me. For fun I enlarged the picture and put a protractor on the screen, came right through the 82° mark on the right leg and 83° mark on the left leg.


----------



## bandit571

Corner #1, Box #1, has been dovetailed together…started 2nd corner, started making a lot of mistakes..figured I would just stop right there, for today..film at 2300 hrs.

2×4s have been hauled to the shop, to get used to the shop..
53 Mostly sunny degrees outside….

Back, right between the shoulder blades is aching…have had just enough fun for today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Looks like 82-83° to me. For fun I enlarged the picture and put a protractor on the screen, came right through the 82° mark on the right leg and 83° mark on the left leg.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Good job Yetti- does this work?


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit, corner #1, Box #1…









Before the Brain Pharts took over….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good night guys- here is a woodworkers prayer- then the perch*

*Angels guide my hammer, angels guide my saw
Angels guide my working hands and all my planning thoughts.
Angels guide my planer, angels guide my lathe
So every night when work is done I leave the shop unscathed.

For as I do my daily work I lift my head and pray
That angels dance along my bench and guide my every way.
Be with me in the morning, and when the sun does set
Make sure the work that I do now is the best that I've done yet.

And when the day's receding, and the stars begin to show
I know my work is guided by the Lord's most loving glow,
Keep me safe while working, and let me do my best
And each day I will feel accomplished as I lay down to rest.

So angels guide my tools, and angels guide my hands
And I will bring to life the beauty of these simple plans.
For when I work with angels, I know my work is true
And I am doing what the Lord intended me to do.

Amen*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Angels guide my hammer,
> - Desert_Woodworker


My cousin worked for a guy who had an agreement with the U of I football coach where he would put members of the team who needed a job to work. He quit that because rare was the player who could or would work. He had me put one guy to denailing lumber. Before that, he thought that using a hammer was so basic that anyone
his age would know how to use a hammer. I was wrong! He never really did get the hang of it. No Joke!! ;((


----------



## bandit571

NEVER, EVER allow a Welder guy to do the tasks of de-nailing wooden forms…...As he/she always thinks a Ball Peen Hammer will do the job…....or, for that matter..hand him a Jack Hammer….and see how many bits he gets stuck..

BTDT…hole in the sole of my boot, from a nail he missed….

BTDT…5 bits….using a 90 pound Thor…...in …..10 minutes, flat…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Spectacular day here. Golf tournament today. 5 matches two-man teams in your flight, flight winners go to the shoot out.

Have a good day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning- pills breakfast and prepare for school…*


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya….28 cloudy degrees outside. Too dang early in the morning. Pills taken…

^ MISTER McCarthy from the movie "The Undefeated"?

Trying to remember the cook's name from the TV show "Rawhude".....and, no..it wasn't Charlie Wooster..

May have to go to Google-fu….

Ah..NOW I remember…Wishbone!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- Your uncle Charly came and visited me at 2 am I sent him back to Ohio. Please keep him there…


----------



## bandit571

Nah…his brother Arthur is in"Da House" right now….

Did you ever wake up from having a "Nightmare" about a job you USED to work at….a job I retired from almost 7 years ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Not about a job but sometimes the ex wife :>)


----------



## bandit571

Thin sliced Ham, diced
1/2 of a yellow onion, diced
7 eggs, scrambled in with the above, with a blob of butter to help things out…

Fry until Happy, Happy….serve in a bowl with shredded cheese

Brunch is served


----------



## bigblockyeti

> NEVER, EVER allow a Welder guy to do the tasks of de-nailing wooden forms…...As he/she always thinks a Ball Peen Hammer will do the job…....or, for that matter..hand him a Jack Hammer….and see how many bits he gets stuck..
> 
> BTDT…hole in the sole of my boot, from a nail he missed….
> 
> BTDT…5 bits….using a 90 pound Thor…...in …..10 minutes, flat…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, that sound like a miscalculation on behalf of management. Stuck bit #1 would be the first and final warning working pretty much everywhere I've worked, stuck bit #2 would have been a pink slip.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of nightmares. Me and the family went to Crete once years ago when the kids were small. There for a week, maybe two. Rented a car, drove around doing the tourist thing. Well, the roads up in the mountains are just insane, narrow, winding, no guard-rails, up up up down down down, tourist buses coming at you in a one-lane passage. Some real cliffhangers. And the Greeks are also insane. Anyway, every night I was having these nightmare anxiety dreams about driving these roads the following day; and like the car speeding off the cliffside and whatnot. Luckily, we never landed, just kinda dissolved into space.

There was one time, a tourist bus was in oncoming lane, and I had to edge out of its way. No guard rail. The cliff was like hundreds of feet drop below. We squeaked by by a hair. That was super squirrely, wife was freaking, ahhh, we gonna die. Maybe we did, and all this rest since has just been a dream. Lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good day so far- students are settled; In about an hour it will be lunch time… We'll get them fed…










School lunch story- at the other school (private/charter)- students are getting Uber eats delivered to the front desk… The receptionist give them out during bell change… Chic fillet is the most popular…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* your story brings back memories from driving in Northern Italy…

Here in AZ we have this one but not as dangerous as Italy…

*Apache Trail Road, Arizona, United States*










Here is an interesting link to dangerous roads..
http://wiki.shopingserver.com/the-most-dangerous-roads/


----------



## BurlyBob

I've several nightmares from the old days on the P.D. Some funny but were very disturbing. You'd think after 25 years I'd be over that crap.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, DW got the #700 post!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmmm, DW got the #700 post!
> 
> - bandit571


U should hit 31K tonight or tomorrow. Posts are paying off, eh? ))))


----------



## bandit571

Ok…shooting for a 7pm start time in the shop…we'll see….

Film at 2300 hrs….names changed to protect the Guilty, of course.

30 sunny degrees outside, nice sun set going on…most of the clouds have left the area…

And..away we go….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good news on the* views per posts 8.2 * holding strong…

*Good posts, good people, and I am happy to be with you guys..*.

Closed my day at school 3, 300 students disappear after the last bell…


----------



## bandit571

Corners two and three are now dovetailed…..must be getting better, needed a mallet to dry fit #3,,,

Ice cream sammich for right now, have a few photos to process, before I post any…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pain at the pump: Americans are warned to budget for $5-A-GALLON gas as oil prices surge during Russian invasion of Ukraine and US national average rises to $3.61 - up $1 from a year ago, according to AAA*










*What are you going to do about it? "he he they say"*


----------



## bandit571

Paid $3.22..in Sidney, OH. yesterday…

After 9/11,, gas prices soared to over $5 a gallon…for ONE day….until they found out Uncle Sam was going to charge those station with Felony Price Gouging….price dropped REAL quick.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- **IMO the forum has the Jimmy Dean breakfasts now what is the forum's ice cream sandwich?*










*DW's choice-*

*with the Paramore's*










*and my choice- Cathy's*


----------



## bandit571

Am on a diet…sugar free, plain Vanilla, with two chocolate slices…and, I am allowed ONE.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
off to the perch… alarm at 5 am*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bandit- **IMO the forum has the Jimmy Dean breakfasts now what is the forum s ice cream sandwich?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DW s choice-*
> 
> *with the Paramore s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and my choice- Cathy s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*FAT BOY is an apprpriate brand name ))))))))*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *
> off to the perch… alarm at 5 am*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


10 hours sleep every night?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like Biden is calling for 10 billion for Ukraine aid. I am wondering why he has abandoned the Left Coast to violent criminals? 10% of that should make a big difference here ;(


----------



## bandit571

> *
> off to the perch… alarm at 5 am*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And, may the road rise up to meet ye…"
> "And, may the wind always be to your back.."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> off to the perch… alarm at 5 am*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *10 hours sleep every night?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*How long do you think it takes for a tuck-in?* with a Paramore and an ice cream sandwich?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *
> off to the perch… alarm at 5 am*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *10 hours sleep every night?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *How long do you think it takes for a tuck-in?* with a Paramore and an ice cream sandwich?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Probably too late in life to correct the results of the ice cream sandwiches ))))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning guys:

Day two of tournament. after day one we are in the lead in our flight. Two matches today 10 points at steak.

We lead our flight so we got to a shoot out. 90 yard shot closest to the pin. Win 150 for each team in your flight. 100+ watching. Heart pumping for sure! We did not win, cool experience.

Woodworking next week (at least getting the shop more in order)

Brian, I think a tourist bus went off a cliff in Jamacia a decade or two ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- Thx for the good wishes…

Top Max- * :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all- good sleep up early and last day at school…

*In the AZ news- *

*House bill would get rid of Algebra II requirement to graduate high school in Arizona*

Currently, students need at least 22 credits to graduate high school in Arizona. Four of those must cover mathematics, including Algebra I, Geometry, Algebra II and a fourth math course picked by the school district governing board or charter school.

Sad, because we have good teachers, additional resources, but when it comes to Algebra 2 many don't make it. We will still have Algebra 2 and higher but fewer students. Sad day in America for other countries have and would like our resources…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Preventing Muscle Loss as We Age*

*Sarcopenia*, a decline in skeletal muscle in older people, contributes to loss of independence. "Sarcopenia can be considered for muscle what osteoporosis is to bone,"


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..and the remains of the day to meself…

Used to remember when this being a FRIDAY meant something good was about to happen….now? Just another day…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all.

First: The hip surgery is now 4 weeks old. Doing good. Last and final update on it and no more. I am tired of it as I am sure so is everyone else.

Walker, cane, step up to bed and all other help items, retired, gone. 
Meds, pain killer, and others all gone. 
Can drive now, not the Porsche yet. Porsche is a bit harder to enter and exit. But much more comfortable than the Caddy or the Explorer as to seating, ride comfort etc.
Therapy complete, passed all tests. 
Still some slight pain mainly late in the day. Night in bed is not the best, comfort area is evasive.
So all and all good. No more reports.

Second or should have been first:
Being able to read your posts of encouragement and well wishes was and is most appreciated, it helped. Thanks for the care. Do it for others when you can. Important.

Third: some shop time again more than go out and look.

Fourth: Be off the reservation on and off for some time in the hills with scenery and nature. Poor wifi.

As Adam Clayton Powell once said "Keep the faith, Bably" whatever that means.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- welcome back… Regarding your recovery, I appreciate your saga (posts) for one never knows when they will experience what you are going through. I must commend you for the recovery.

*Felicity Ace*, the 6,400 CEU car carrier which caught fire on 16 February while crossing the Atlantic Ocean lost stability and sank yesterday, 1 March, after attempts to be towed to safety.










*Who said Keep the Faith Baby?*
In January 1967 legendary civil rights leader and Congressman Adam Clayton Powell, Jr., issued this recording as a retort to his House colleagues, who stripped him of his committee chairmanship that month following a series of legal problems.

Don't forget your breakfast stories….


----------



## 987Ron

The ship with the cars aboard that sank is 2 mile deep water. Not much salvage potential there.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Miles deep, but I bet those Lithium EV batteries are still burning. Hard to put them out with water.

Paid 1.75 euros/liter last fill up. Thats about 8 bucks American/gallon! We aint seen nuthin yet, gonna get much worser. Here, there, everywhere. You can take that to the bank - if you still have anything left in it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## controlfreak

I filled up when I got to a half tank and plan to keep doing that. I expect we may get some shortages in the future.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- +1*


----------



## bandit571

may try the shop, for a bit…have one more corner to do..









Then go out to an All-you-can-eat-Fish supper….

38 bRIGHT and SUNNY degrees outside the windows….with barely a breeze….


----------



## bandit571

Well, that took about an hour, or so…

Corner #3 was VERY tight…









And, took awhile to get it back apart…Corner #4?









And then the glue and clamps ( and a small brush) showed up..









Insides are square….









Trim this up, later…after the glue has set a day.

Had one H-F clamp (12") that wanted to fight me….guess who won that….clamp may go to the trash can…$4 to get a new one? Meh…

And THAT was it…was starting to work way too hard…for a Friday..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Pain at the pump: Americans are warned to budget for $5-A-GALLON gas as oil prices surge during Russian invasion of Ukraine and US national average rises to $3.61 - up $1 from a year ago, according to AAA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What are you going to do about it? "he he they say"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Was lined up 12+ deep at Costco, folks just can't get enough of that $3.199/gal regular.


----------



## BurlyBob

Control freak, I'm going to do the same as you. I think a lot of smaller receipts will have less shock that one big one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It may work for you guys but what about *Top Max* and his big bad boy?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It may work for you guys but what about *Top Max* and his big bad boy?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What is that about? 
Gas? 
I usually try to get it at half. Don't want it to get so low it is hard on the fuel pump. They are in the tank now and te gas keeps them cool so less wear and tear if it doesn't get close to empty.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy with a let us say "project" that took me away from comforts of home. Have returned now and back in the shop and to work.

Ron, good to hear you are on the mend and doing well.

Petey, I hope new shop gets up and running with relative ease.


----------



## pottz

> Been busy with a let us say "project" that took me away from comforts of home. Have returned now and back in the shop and to work.
> 
> Ron, good to hear you are on the mend and doing well.
> 
> Petey, I hope new shop gets up and running with relative ease.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i hear ya my friend and im so glad to see you posting again.you had many of us very concerned.no more of "those" kinds of projects again !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What a great night 1st with Gunny… but for me, Pottz is back * :>)* without Pottz it is not a forum…


----------



## pottz

> What a great night 1st with Gunny… but for me, Pottz is back * :>)* without Pottz it is not a forum…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you dw but it's only a visit.ive sinned here and will walk quietly so as not to offend.


----------



## bandit571

Gunny..come back when you can stay a little longer….!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny..come back when you can stay a little longer….!
> 
> - bandit571


Mind is willing but the body says it wants to sleep in that nice clean warm bed, next to the Ukrainian Bombshell wife tonight.


----------



## pottz

> Gunny..come back when you can stay a little longer….!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Mind is willing but the body says it wants to sleep in that nice clean warm bed, next to the Ukrainian Bombshell wife tonight.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey detonate a few tonight my friend-woo hoo !!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Good to see you back Gunny. Sleep well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny..come back when you can stay a little longer….!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Mind is willing but the body says it wants to sleep in that nice clean warm bed, next to the Ukrainian Bombshell wife tonight.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good to see you again Gunny. Sorry, about your Ukrainian Bombshell wife's situation ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning All- * Glad to read some of the guys from the Garage here and posting again…

*Ron-* I have breakfast waiting for you- You'll just have to microwave it yourself and some Swiss Miss hot chocolate…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny..come back when you can stay a little longer….!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Mind is willing but the body says it wants to sleep in that nice clean warm bed, next to the Ukrainian Bombshell wife tonight.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Gunny does that new job have you tuckered out?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Convoy update-*

*The American offshoot of the "Freedom Convoy" that brought chaos to Canada's capital is promising to stop traffic outside of Washington, D.C., on Saturday, but exact plans remained vague Friday as the group hit its last pit stop in Maryland.*

to be continued…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….may need a nap later…pills have been taken.

A Taste of Spring, today…..in Ohio….44 degrees, and maybe a high of 71 this afternoon…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny's return- has brought back memories to me of the illustrator Norman Rockwell's Homecoming Marine" *










*I can just imagine, including myself, what questions would you wish to ask Gunny?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Automobile Charging stations-*

*Then-*









*Today-*


----------



## 987Ron

> *Morning All- * Glad to read some of the guys from the Garage here and posting again…
> 
> *Ron-* I have breakfast waiting for you- You ll just have to microwave it yourself and some Swiss Miss hot chocolate…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The breakfast ready and waiting, J.D.s be good but hot chocl. will have to wait as the Cajun Coffee comes first every morning. Up and about, 64 and wife is out hosing off the porch, pine pollen has started. Everything has the golden touch. Cars through the car wash yesterday. The Porsche in the garage and has not been out an the black car shows its pollen also.

Getting old. Hired full time yard service. Guess it will be nice not to have to do it, but it is a sign of limitations. First mowing was yesterday, looks pretty good. Best part was not having to get mower, edger, etc. out and back up.

Have a great day. errr weekend. both


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- as the second eldest here- "signs of limitations"- regarding you IMO just give thanks that you still are able to continue in your home with family. Should you have to sell the Porsche PM me… :>)


----------



## 987Ron

The Porsche dealership just sent me a email that they are interested in buying some used Porsche's. New one's in short supply, like the other dealerships, so fewer trade-ins. Price is up. Could sell it for about what I paid for it. But then what would I drive to have fun? Have to shop for a Lotus 7, or something.


----------



## controlfreak

> Control freak, I m going to do the same as you. I think a lot of smaller receipts will have less shock that one big one.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Between house and office I have five vehicles to gas up, this is going to hurt. But I don't care, don't import any Russian oil!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Convoy update-*
> 
> *The American offshoot of the "Freedom Convoy" that brought chaos to Canada's capital is promising to stop traffic outside of Washington, D.C., on Saturday, but exact plans remained vague Friday as the group hit its last pit stop in Maryland.*
> 
> to be continued…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The mandates they are protesting are ending. Day late and a dollar short, eh?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guys,

I am exhausted from a golf tournament. We did well, but did not win it all. Learning experience.

Real life returns I hope. Picking up a truck to move my shop back here on Monday.

Biran, the U.S, should be pumping! We have the resources. Sorry you are paying so much.

3rd drink, early night for me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Yes, but who is behind this???

*There is growing momentum in the U.S. anti-vaccination community to conduct rallies similar to Canada's "Freedom Convoy" that has paralyzed Ottawa, Ontario, and the effort is receiving a boost from a familiar source: overseas content mills.*

https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/internet/us-trucker-convoy-picks-momentum-foreign-meddling-adds-fray-rcna15932

I just want to take a ride with my $5 gas and try to enjoy the remaining years… :>)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Yes, but who is behind this???
> 
> *There is growing momentum in the U.S. anti-vaccination community to conduct rallies similar to Canada s "Freedom Convoy" that has paralyzed Ottawa, Ontario, and the effort is receiving a boost from a familiar source: overseas content mills.*
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/internet/us-trucker-convoy-picks-momentum-foreign-meddling-adds-fray-rcna15932
> 
> I just want to take a ride with my $5 gas and try to enjoy the remaining years… :>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"Some Facebook groups that have promoted American "trucker convoys" similar to *demonstrations that have clogged roads in Ottawa are being run by fake accounts tied to content mills in Vietnam, Bangladesh, Romania and several other countries,* Facebook officials told NBC News on Friday." *Is Putin behind it?*

No democracy has lasted longer than *250 years* in world history. Tytler's cycle explains that process. We are currently in the Apathy phase: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption. The *US is 246 ;((* Free-Dumb rings loud an clear ;(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Here is another stinky stat for the USofA:

The average America student graduates at what used to be a 4th grade reading level.

Now, they are talking about getting rid of the AlgebraII requirement to graduate - which would mean no higher maths, ie., Trig and Calc for the majority.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max you are the best with adding knowledge…*










*Alexander Fraser Tytler, Lord Woodhouselee was born in October, 1747. He was a Scottish historian who served as Professor of Universal History at the University of Edinburgh. Tytler is often credited as predicting the fall of America, suggesting that America will only last 200 years according to the model. We are talking about the Tytler *

*I'll put this on my reading list Thx…. :>)*


----------



## bandit571

First trip to the shop, only spent 40 minutes….had a box to unclamp, clean and square up…and glue a bottom panel to it..









Then upstairs to use a saw…









To cut a plywood panel..









And thought I was done, for the day…WRONG…first, hauled the Boss to Wall E World….then back home to cut yet another plywood panel….

Then 2 hours back IN the shop…how busy was it, today?









This was just from the tablesaw….trash can is now full…









It was a "Chippy" sort of day….clean-up, Aisle #2!









Why all those chips?









Happens, when you are doing a LOT of half laps….will do the assembly..tomorrow….right leg has gone on strike.

Might just sit and Blog the rest of the evening…Mac&Cheese, with Baked Spam…Supper!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* enjoy your shop pics and talent, for it brings back memories of my step Dad's woodshop and me as a novice woodworker.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here is another stinky stat for the USofA:
> 
> The average America student graduates at what used to be a 4th grade reading level.
> 
> *Now, they are talking about getting rid of the AlgebraII requirement to graduate - which would mean no higher maths, ie., Trig and Calc for the majority.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian-* the math curriculum is changing. In AZ Algebra 2 will be replaced in the 4 years of math requirements for general graduation but will be supplemented with another type of math class. As for those that are going to an advanced "Trig and Calc for the majority" They are adjusting it for those that can and want it…

Schools are adjusting and there are many districts adjusting and building Industrial trade schools, in which I am being recruited…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A pause for soldiers who are fighting- here is a retro pic of a soldier and his Mom, *

*Prayers to them…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here is another stinky stat for the USofA:
> 
> The average America student graduates at what used to be a 4th grade reading level.
> 
> Now, they are talking about getting rid of the AlgebraII requirement to graduate - which would mean no higher maths, ie., Trig and Calc for the majority.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The Left Wing Wackos are getting their way, eh? I saw where the average reading level is 8th grade and falling to 6th but that is the total population. It makes sense that graduates are dropping the standard. The Left Wing Wackos say standardized tests are too discriminatory )))) I read an article a year or so ago saying psychologists are surprised IQs are dropping about 10 points in developed countries. It was previously thought IQ was hereditary. No studies have been done yet, but they believe changing to a service-based economy and/or using more digital devices is reducing cognitive exercise. Getting rid of Algebra II's requirement to graduate should seal the deal with the end f us, US, being a world leader of technology ;(( The local Democrats were asking why the school district in Kent did not have a Black teacher. No applicants were the problem. They were talking about changing the standards to qualify for teaching. Seems like students will be the biggest losers, eh?

Letting Free-Dumb ring has maintained US leadership in Covid.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/1093256/novel-coronavirus-2019ncov-deaths-worldwide-by-country/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## pottz

may we all take a moment of silence and give a thought or prayer for the ukranian people for the horror they endure.may God bless and help them get through this ! peace my friends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max you are the best with adding knowledge…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander Fraser Tytler, Lord Woodhouselee was born in October, 1747. He was a Scottish historian who served as Professor of Universal History at the University of Edinburgh. Tytler is often credited as predicting the fall of America, suggesting that America will only last 200 years according to the model. We are talking about the Tytler *
> 
> *I ll put this on my reading list Thx…. :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Tytler's predictions are based on world history starting with Greece and Rome. We grew up in the Abundance Phase. People under 55ish would not recognize America we grew up in when they built the Interstate freeway system. They can not maintain it today. That ability faded away in the Greed Phase.

In the early 19th century "de Tocqueville warned of a new kind of tyranny and despotism, under modern democracy, which will have far-reaching consequences on American civic life. He stated that materialism and selfish individualism looks only into the present and does not consider the future." Wall Street's policies today, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- I remember the day…

Then:*










*Today-*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> may we all take a moment of silence and give a thought or prayer for the ukranian people for the horror they endure.may God bless and help them get through this ! peace my friends.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max and Pottz +1*

*here is another Norman Rockwell veteran pic…*










*In post WW2 the vets didn't talk about it but we kids were starved for stories…*


----------



## bandit571

^note that shoulder patch he is wearing? The 42nd "Rainbow" Division….made up entirely of National Guard units.

First NG company I serve in, back in1975…was the 1stBN/166th INF REG….Company C.

We wore a Unit Citation made of a French Tri-colour.

Before that? They were the 8th Ohio Inf. Bn….

Also have a shoulder patch I am entitled to wear on the right shoulder….The MACV patch…..From BEFORE the Easter Offensive of 1972…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

is this it?










Well people- off to the perch …


----------



## bandit571

Yep…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> may we all take a moment of silence and give a thought or prayer for the ukranian people for the horror they endure.may God bless and help them get through this ! peace my friends.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Earned a new one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Earned a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny explain it's meaning ?


----------



## bandit571

Could not just let that project go…so..Drill Press Stand has been assemble, drill press has been moved to it's new home..and bolted down….plugged in and has been run for a bit….

Did NOT plan on another 2 hours IN the shop. tonight…









About 5 hours, start to finish…getting slow in me old age…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Earned a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> gunny explain it s meaning ?
> 
> - pottz


Ukrainian Trident on blue field with gold surround.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Earned a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> gunny explain it s meaning ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ukrainian Trident on blue field with gold surround.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Are you in the Ukrainian army?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That is the *Tryzub*, was the coat of arms for the first Prince of Kiev. Adopted as coat of arms for Ukraine sometime after the Soviet Union fell disintegrated, so the early 90s.

The trident (modern version) is actually four letters, but it is hard to recognize them as such. Basically means - Freedom.

That trident goes way back in Rus (Kiev) history. You can see it in various forms all over Galicia, in churches and such.

And if you go way way back, the Rus originated from Sweden/Finland area - who were trading (and warring) with the peoples of the Steppes, and further South (Ottomans), and probably the tribes that had originated in Phoenicia in what is now Aizerbaijan and Georgia; using the rivers as highways.

A general, non political observation here, but wherever you find the blond hair blue eyed people - you have the Rus, the Swede. Wherever you find the dark haired blue eyed people, you have the Celt. There are exceptions to this, of course, deriving from proto-history.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I found some history on the above topic-*

*The Flag of Ukraine *- the History, evolution, and meaning of the Ukrainian national banner





*Flag of Ukraine: Historical Evolution (with the National Anthem of Ukraine)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*More history for Top Max to read…*

Coat of arms of Ukraine or as Brian stated "TRYZUB" 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coat_of_arms_of_Ukraine


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* Do you have a backup generator with the new house?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Social trends:** Have it our way, curb drive-thru businesses*










*Here is an article from the city paper…* regarding the image of what a city wants to project to people…
https://www.eastvalleytribune.com/news/mesa-have-it-our-way-curb-drive-thru-businesses/article_c06486e8-9cf4-11ec-b631-b7a21692592d.html

*On the other hand do you "cruise by" and look for a drive-in line that is manageable?*


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW yes we have a house generator. Put one in the house we sold. Kind of needed in s/w fla. We have a lot of lighting in the summer that kills the power in areas.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ We used to go to Chik fil A twice, maybe three times a year and as tasty as it is relative to the other available slop, it's really not very good for you. I like cooking and I'm good at it, sure there's plenty of times I'd rather not but in such instances it's easy to remind myself of how much not going out to eat saves, not only in money but in 1/2hr wait wrapping around a restaurant that used to be in/out in 4 minutes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeti- +1 * and once you are in a "travel lane" you are trapped…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW yes we have a house generator. Put one in the house we sold. Kind of needed in s/w fla. We have a lot of lighting in the summer that kills the power in areas.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*+1 * IMO I want my electricity and when you lose it… best to you…


----------



## controlfreak

Haven't eaten fast food in years now. Even when taking a road trip I pack food to eat. It's quicker and cheaper. I am also at two years now eating nothing but animal products.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Haven t eaten fast food in years now. Even when taking a road trip I pack food to eat. It s quicker and cheaper. *I am also at two years now eating nothing but animal products.*
> 
> - controlfreak


Interesting- I like to learn about various dietary habits please share "nothing but animal products"










very interesting and I'll read more but I love my "bread" and homemade meals. A meal without "proper bread" is not a complete meal…


----------



## controlfreak

> Haven t eaten fast food in years now. Even when taking a road trip I pack food to eat. It s quicker and cheaper. *I am also at two years now eating nothing but animal products.*
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Interesting- I like to learn about various dietary habits please share "nothing but animal products"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very interesting and I ll read more but I love my "bread" and homemade meals. A meal without "proper bread" is not a complete meal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Carnivore diet Zero carb) and I was Keto (low carb) prior to that. I started it as a 30 day experiment and liked it so I keep it going. Of course all meat and fish is eaten but also eggs heavy whipping cream and cheese are animal products. No vegetable oils only animal fats used to cook with. My kids all give me crap because I do drink beer and wine to which I reply "my diet, my rules". I do miss eating bread though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, 85 later. Sunny and bright. No big plans today, a bit of shop time, etc. Wind the Grandfather clock.

Diets, hate diets. the wife and daughter both are Gluten intolerant. Gluten free bread has gotten better. Eating out with the gluten restriction is hard. You can not trust the restaurants and staff on the subject as many do not know what gluten is. Example: One waiter told us an item was gluten free as it had no sugar at all. Another when ask if an item had gluten, said she would check, walked to the end of the aisle, stood for a minute behind a post (could see her in a mirror} came back and said it was gluten free. Another restaurant, a upscale one, ask us to leave when we ask to speak to the chef if something was gluten free.

Wife is a great cook so staying at home is better food, better service, no obnoxious person at the next table.

One of the advantages of being the only gluten tolerant person in the house is I can get a big bag of cookies at the store and no one is tempted to get them….they are all mine.

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Haven t eaten fast food in years now. Even when taking a road trip I pack food to eat. It s quicker and cheaper. I am also at two years now eating nothing but animal products.
> 
> - controlfreak


We do the same on the road but I still have to have my carbs, I have no energy if I don't get enough.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Remember reading once that the carb energy from just two bananas equates to about enough for four hrs hard labor. Add two eggs and it doubles. Coffee helps.

Regarding generators, we are totally off-grid here. On New Years Day our generator blew some plugs or whatever and all the coolant ended up sprayed all over my "good" plywood stash. I said to the Family - now you can experience what it is like to live without electricity. I mean, we do have the solar panels and battery bank, but with the limited winter sun, that is just enough to keep the refrigerator functioning 24/7. It was nice, actually, we played board/card games in the evening in candlelight.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya,,,late night , last night….slept in..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## controlfreak

My wife is a great cook and can pretty much tell if a food has gluten in it with out asking. Sometimes it helps to ask if it is gluten free and where the closest hospital is, they put a little more effort into their answer.


----------



## controlfreak

> Haven t eaten fast food in years now. Even when taking a road trip I pack food to eat. It s quicker and cheaper. I am also at two years now eating nothing but animal products.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> We do the same on the road but I still have to have my carbs, I have no energy if I don t get enough.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That was how I was, always hangry and needed energy. Once you get over the hump and live with out carbs you can easily skip a meal and have plenty of energy. It took me months to get back to running without feeling like "this sucks" but I got past it.


----------



## bandit571

Chorrizo Breakfast Burrito from Taco Villa for lunch…66 very WINDY degrees outside.

As for last night..step one









Step 2









Lower brace…then add the other leg..









Set this aside. and repeat..









Then connect the 2 assemblies…









Then stand this up, and add a top..









Then bolt the drill press in place..









Then plug the thing in, and try it out..









May have to clean up the drill press's old home…as it left a bit of a mess..









Finally got to bed about..0400 this morning..


----------



## bandit571

Looks like Gunny's Better Half has snuck in and nabbed post #800….


----------



## Peteybadboy

I eat McDonalds breakfast burritos, $3.36 for two, grilled chicken when driving long distances.

Watching the Arnold Palmer invitational. Did you know when Arnold last flew his plane, he was cleared by every tower on his way home to Orlando. (as if he was the president)

Bandit will you add drawers in that table?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Subway twice a day loses weight ) At least it did until the sex scandal )


----------



## bandit571

Will see…right now, I have two small boxes to get done…first.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey, remember when all those really smart folks were saying Trumpstein was gonna start WWIII, and then they were wrong. And then, when all those really smart folks were saying that Biden was gonna be uniting everybody, and then they were wrong?

Whoops

Its almost as if they are not really that smart, but we know that cant be true. So they must have been warping the truth a wee bit.

Have a nice day, anyway.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*New vehicle safety feature could stop drunken drivers from taking the wheel*
Still, the latest auto-safety gizmo has car buffs ranting about freedom versus "the nanny state."

https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2022/03/07/drunk-driver-sensor-vehicle/9326232002/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

These Inexpensive Adjustable Buttons Make Your Pants Fit Better

The beauty of this alteration hack is that it's incredibly simple. The buttons come in two pieces and function much like an enamel pin. There's the button itself and a pin back to hold the button in place. Installation is easy: Pick the spot on your waistband where you want the button to be, push the pin through the fabric, and secure it in place by pressing or screwing on the back. To let your waistband out, simply place the button closer to the zipper. To tighten your waistband, move it farther away from the zipper. Then use the pants' existing buttonhole to close.

https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/blog/adjustable-buttons-make-pants-fit-better/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to school…*


----------



## 987Ron

> *New vehicle safety feature could stop drunken drivers from taking the wheel*
> Still, the latest auto-safety gizmo has car buffs ranting about freedom versus "the nanny state."
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2022/03/07/drunk-driver-sensor-vehicle/9326232002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sounds great until the passengers alcohol breath activates the device. Do not use to much mouth wash, activates the device. Women be careful of the perfume as the esters may activate the device, same with some scented aftershaves. Want to strand someone, toss a jigger of Jack on their steering wheel. 
Not my kind of use of legal powers. Another control of the masses by relating it to safety and for the good.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and about, breakfast and coffee done. Beautiful day, Lots of bushes blooming and trees budding and leafing out. 84 later. First Thrushes in the yard with the Robins. Later in the week some cold weather predicted.

Shop time today, yarn box for friend. Hour or so and waiting for them to select an image to laser on the ends. She wants an image of a Sloth. A Sloth kind of portrays my movement the last 4 weeks.

Tree trimmer due this am. Common thing however in the Bubba land for trades to not show up or even call. Will see. Not a critical thing.

Have a great day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Big day for me. Getting the boat out and getting ready for summer time in the shop. Getting that boat out really gives me a ton more room to play in.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…45 rainy assed degrees outside….and it is a Monday….leave it at that..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

When I lived in MI I always looked forward to an early spring to get the boat in the water… Now that I'm in AZ it is about getting in the pool…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*'Brace for Rationing' - Food Crisis Escalates - EU Farmers Furious*
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/03/no_author/brace-for-rationing-food-crisis-escalates-eu-farmers-furious/

Ice Age Farmer, Christian Westbrook is back with news about the inevitable front in this war: the engineered global food crisis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *New vehicle safety feature could stop drunken drivers from taking the wheel*
> Still, the latest auto-safety gizmo has car buffs ranting about freedom versus "the nanny state."
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2022/03/07/drunk-driver-sensor-vehicle/9326232002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Remember the days before seat belts? When I was a kid in Idaho the Free Press printed the auto death toll at the top of the front page. Today it is down to 38k annually in the US. It was close to 1k per year in the 60s in ID alone. 50k in 1970 nationally. The population has doubled. Do the safety math  The antivaxers overwhelmed the healthcare system and had a death toll 400k in 2021. The drunk driving toll is only 10 to 11k per year. Why not support freedom to drive drunk if you support freedom to infect others? The death toll is 75 times lower!


----------



## bandit571

High wind advisory, flood advisory…35 cloudy degrees outside…normal March weather….barely used the gas pedal on the way home, today….had a very nice tail wind pushing the car along..

Have brewed a "cuppa" Irish Black Tea…with a wee bit of Ryan's Irish Creamer…may need more than one cup, today..

Canada Geese have returned! haven't seen a Robin..yet..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

A little different than seat belts…










The Senate bill does not specify the technology but said it must "passively monitor the performance of a driver of a motor vehicle to accurately identify whether that driver may be impaired." more government and

"How much $$$ will this safety device cost?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"JEFFERSON COUNTY, WA - A Forks man who used a chainsaw to carve up a Jefferson County bridge has been sentenced to a year and a half behind bars." - "Investigators said they believe the duo had been carving up the cedar to resell it on the black market to mill owners, who could then turn the wood into shake and shingles." Interesting, stealing state property gets a sentence. Auto thieves have to get 7 convictions to see any time in prison ;((

https://patch.com/washington/bonneylake-sumner/s/i5ol3/sorry-not-sorry-thief-sentenced-for-bridge-theft?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- don't be so hash on these guys… :>) I would send them to the Gulag…

to quote- "When Nelson asked what they were doing there, Crandall reportedly told him that his intervention was "corporate bull********************" and that the bridge was "just rotting away."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I can't believe they went to jail for stealing a little wood off a bridge. Car thieves have to steal about 350 to go to jail.


----------



## controlfreak

When looking at Covid "deaths" we will eventually see the difference between "Died from covid" and "died, but was also covid positive". I will be interesting to see all the data analyzed without any agenda.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Where do you draw the line? The most vulnerable are those with other issues. Covid pushed them over the edge. Does Covid get credit or the underlying issues? Middle-aged Latino men are the most vulnerable and Pacific Islanders are 2nd I think. Our daughter said if they survive 3 weeks on a respirator they will probably live. The most vulnerable in the 1918 Spanish Flu were healthy 20 to 40-year-old white men. Covid overwhelmed the healthcare system. Does Covid get credit for all the accident victims, heart attacks, strokes, and other common ailments who were denied care since Covid was the reason they could not get care?

Anyways, our daughter is happy to be back down to 3 12.5 hour shifts for a normal workweek. She was doing 11 in a row a couple of months ago! ;(((((


----------



## controlfreak

I draw the line at died with covid vs died from covid. It is much the same when you look at the stats of children hospitalized. It changes when you look at kid hospitalized and tested positive vs hospitalized because of covid complications. My daughter is a ICU nurse as well. I am not out to grab a political point I just want good data to look at. I am vaccinated and I wonder how the long term data will come in on that too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our daughter is a respiratory therapist. I doubt there will ever be any consistency in nationwide stats. CBS 60 Minutes talked about that last night. It was a nightmare ;(

I expect biological Covid response will be quite varied just like other issues. CBS 60 Minutes mentioned Measles usually requires more than one exposure to achieve immunization.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The Senate bill does not specify the technology but said it must "passively monitor the performance of a driver of a motor vehicle to accurately identify whether that driver may be impaired." more government and
> 
> "How much $$$ will this safety device cost?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Does it matter? They don't care, if it's expensive just print more money. How hackable will it be, what security measures will be first proven before implementation?


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's a couple of boxes I made to add to my organization effort in my shop.

















Once again I copied you. Your a great influence.








I found these little clasps at woodcraft. I like them so much I may replace all my boxes them.

I've got this cheapo wood burning kit. Once it dies I intend to buy one with a variable heat setting and that is hotter.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nice work, Bob. Order is good.

Disorder, well, look around, not so good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gas $4.29 today and I saw this sticker on a gas station pump… creative? I would have liked it regardless of who the president is…


----------



## BurlyBob

What else can you say DW but, 'Way to go Joe'!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Wonder if those that voted for Joe are still pleased?


----------



## bandit571

Marathon is $3.99.9 around here…

Corn Beef Hash…with Garlic Salt, Onion Powder, and Cholula hot sauce…supper.

34 cloudy, breezy degrees outside…

Monday….shop is closed…safer that way..VOE..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bob- did you do the lettering on those boxes? What did you use? Nice work…

I am meeting an advanced art school student who does woodburning. We will discuss if my laser compares to her art. Come back Thurs for the story.

I learned a new and proper term for *WOODBURNING = PYROGRAPHY*



















*and it is Friday night… DW's version of Pyrography… Memories from the Show and Garage…*


----------



## bigblockyeti

Most places around me are $3.699 with a few closer to the highway at $3.999 for regular, one of the more expensive ones has diesel at $4.899. I remember when diesel used to float between 15-20% less than regular unleaded, I suppose pulling the sulfur out somehow makes it better? Costco was $3.199 on Friday and shot up to $3.589 by yesterday, I haven't seen it jump that fast before ever, no idea what it got to today as Gasbuddy.com has been down for a while but I do know we set an all time record for average gas price in the US, just like the last time sleepy was in office.


----------



## 987Ron

Woodburning is what you did as a kid in 1950. Had to come up with a classier name. It is amazing what some can do with it. Anxious for your comparison.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I'll let you guys know after school on Thurs… Laser and CNC do a good job of replacing the handcraft…

*Here is a vote for traditional..*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wonder if those that voted for Joe are still pleased?
> 
> - 987Ron


only abut a third are still happy )


----------



## 987Ron

Time for this old man to head to the hammock. Warm evening, still 76. High tomorrow about 75.

Nite all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Laser and CNC do a good job of replacing the handcraft…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


;((((((((((((( ;(((((((((((((((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* are you hinting for a tuck-in? As you leave prayer to you and be sure to check in on Tues…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Laser and CNC do a good job of replacing the handcraft…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ;((((((((((((( ;(((((((((((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*On the other hand, this is a carving that I did on the CNC-

5×8" 23 hours of machine time *










Come on Top Max can you give me some ; ))))))))))) no tuckin needed…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry DW. I'm a traditional guy. Fish with a flyrod, hunt with a flintlock, so doubt if I ever carve with a laser or CNC ))))))


----------



## bandit571

There is a fellow that works at the Plimouth Plantation, in MASS….First name is Peter Follansbee…does 99% of his work the same way it was done in the 1600s

Might give him a looksee….he has also stopped by at The Woodwright's Shop a few times…

Dungeon Woodworking Shop is normally closed on Mondays…..much safer, that way…VOE…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They also do that at Colonial Williamsburg in VA. Mountain Men had their lead gunsmith come out and give us a 3-day seminar about 40 years ago. I built 1 and intended to build more but life got in the way ;(

When we were at the Plantation they said it is estimated that 3/4 of Americans have a direct ancestral connection to the Mayflower. Mine is Mary Chilton, the first woman off when she was 13 yo. Most do not know their connection if they have one. She is probably my 8th to 10th great-grandma. That generation has a couple-three thousand gggg…grandparents )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Night all…










Top max post some more for me to-read upon wakeup, thx


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I just inspired your Mayflower connection. That should keep you reading for a few years )


----------



## bandit571

Mine left Ireland in the early to mid 1700s, and land in the Crown Colony of Connecticut…maybe a 100 years after the Mayflower….they then went to up-state New York, Delaware County area ( Finger Lakes)....then about 1796, Abner Newman bought 1000 acres of "Government Land" out in the Ohio Territories….and moved to what is today called Logan County, Ohio..about 6 generations…and my son is #7…..just in Ohio….back another 3-4 ( stories very) and you are back in County Cork, Ireland…

Yes, I still do have a very bad Irish Temper….and when I get very tired….words start to take an "Irish Lilt" to then…

They still remember when the English used to HANG men AND women for just "Wearing of the Green".....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Germans were the most desirable immigrants in the early 1700s because they were tradespeople. There got to be too many, the king got worried, and my GPA had to swear allegiance to King George II when he came in 1728 on the William and Mary with 3 generations of family. An uncle came in 1698. They were all the first settlers on the land a few miles from Philadelphia. Later the English removed Irish peasants off the land in eastern Pennsylvania and moved them to western PA giving their land to Germans tradespeople. WWI caused German culture to be removed from America. WWII sealed the deal ;(


----------



## Peteybadboy

Is the Wood Wright shop still on TV? I don't get any woodworking shows on Comcast.

Moving the shop today! At least a lot of it.

ps I put solar lights on the bridge across the pond (my view) of the golf course. It looks awesome. I expect heads to blow - it's a community thing. A lot of people don't like any change.

Now if I can put a boat in the pond…if might cause heart attacks.


----------



## controlfreak

> Is the Wood Wright shop still on TV? I don t get any woodworking shows on Comcast.
> 
> Moving the shop today! At least a lot of it.
> 
> ps I put solar lights on the bridge across the pond (my view) of the golf course. It looks awesome. I expect heads to blow - it s a community thing. A lot of people don t like any change.
> 
> Now if I can put a boat in the pond…if might cause heart attacks.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I used to do things to torment the Neighborhood assoc. I would casually mention that I heard a cell phone tower is going in where an empty lot is. I would laugh as the started forming committees to oppose it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Gas $4.29 today and I saw this sticker on a gas station pump… creative? I would have liked it regardless of who the president is…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I saw a very similar sticker on a pump back in the old days of 1/3/22.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Woodwright shop videos on YouTube…

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=woodwright%27s+shop+season+1+episode+1+


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I used to do things to torment the Neighborhood assoc. I would casually mention that I heard a cell phone tower is going in where an empty lot is. I would laugh as the started forming committees to oppose it.
> 
> - controlfreak


*+1*


----------



## 987Ron

> it.
> 
> ps I put solar lights on the bridge across the pond (my view) of the golf course. It looks awesome. I expect heads to blow - it s a community thing. A lot of people don t like any change.
> 
> Now if I can put a boat in the pond…if might cause heart attacks.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


If my house backed up to the pond with the golf course on the other side I would have to explore building a radio controlled Alligator. Be fun to watch the golfers fishing for the errand ball in the edge of the lake as the gator came towards them, maybe have a alligator sound as well.

The best on getting the shop installed. Always challenging. Your plan you made should help alot.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, slept late. Coffee on the porch after breakfast. Leland Pear is blooming in the yard, as are all the flowers and bushes. Rain tonight. Weekend some cold temps at night, give those early blooms a shock, seems to happen every year in March. One last blast of cold.

have a good day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A radio controlled alligator would be a good way to keep the balls in the pond too for later extraction.

When grandma sold her golf course to a developer, I missed out on fishing more golf balls out before it was completely turned over. There was a big valve at the bottom of the earthen dam that would literally drain the pond. I should have opened it then on our return trip a month later, things would be dry enough to pickup somewhere between 5-10K balls. The diver that used to retrieve well over 1000 every two years hadn't been there in over 13 years that I know of, possibly 18 years. Even with reduced play, #6 was narrow and even a slight slice would put your ball in water over 5' deep.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- * the alligator is as good as the cell phone tower * :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*So much to learn with the internet…*

*This is a popular hat worn in my school…*


----------



## DS

> *Brian-* your story brings back memories from driving in Northern Italy…
> 
> Here in AZ we have this one but not as dangerous as Italy…
> 
> *Apache Trail Road, Arizona, United States*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting link to dangerous roads..
> http://wiki.shopingserver.com/the-most-dangerous-roads/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You haven't lived until you come around a tight corner on the side of a cliff on the single wide trail and come face to face with a truck hauling a large boat. Then, after surviving the near head-on collision, you have to back YOUR truck and boat uphill, back around the curve on the side of the cliff, 250 yards to the previous pullout, all the while hoping you aren't backing off the edge of the road.

I've spent much of my youth traveling the Apache trail to get to and from the upper lakes on the Salt River.
It can get your blood pumping, for sure.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- but at least there is Tortilla Flats, should you survive…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…33 cloudy degrees outside….Uncle Charles is hitting my feet, right behind the toes…

Around here, we have some twisty back roads, barely 2 lanes wide, mostly up and down the hills around here…when the sign says 15mph, they MEAN it….then add in a layer or two of ice and or snow that the Township plows can't seem to get to…and someone trying NOT to be late for their job at the local Honda plants….

There IS one off ramp on Rt. 33…..sign says 25mph…because it IS a tight curve…..have seen more than a couple of cars fly off that ramp…..one went airborne! And landed on it's top….

Do NOT ever go past those assembly plants at shift change…even the Ohio State Highway Patrol stays away…..

Divided 4 lane highway…..and they be running 4 wide on each 2 lane direction…..2 in the lanes, one in each berm, at 80mph….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* interesting but true… "Do NOT ever go past those assembly plants at shift change…even the Ohio State Highway Patrol stays away….."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-*

*The Enemy at the Door*
"Every time I read of a home invasion robbery, or an in-the-window abduction of a sleeping child, I feel angry and also frustrated. Why should we be so vulnerable in our homes?"
https://www.neatorama.com/2010/07/06/the-enemy-at-the-door/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Team Biden is on its way to Venezuela to buy some oil for you guys.
> 
> Team Biden: yeah, sorry about that too. So, can we buy some oil?
> 
> *Maduro: first you get England to give us our gold back. *Then we can talk.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


My thoughts are on asset fortitude that is going on with the property, and boats. When or what is the law under our US legal system to seize someone's property. Somebody should research the financial interactions with the Nazis but now we have some new rules…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Brian-* your story brings back memories from driving in Northern Italy…
> 
> Here in AZ we have this one but not as dangerous as Italy…
> 
> *Apache Trail Road, Arizona, United States*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting link to dangerous roads..
> http://wiki.shopingserver.com/the-most-dangerous-roads/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> You haven't lived until you come around a tight corner on the side of a cliff on the single wide trail and come face to face with a truck hauling a large boat. Then, after surviving the near head-on collision, you have to back YOUR truck and boat uphill, back around the curve on the side of the cliff, 250 yards to the previous pullout, all the while hoping you aren't backing off the edge of the road.
> 
> I've spent much of my youth traveling the Apache trail to get to and from the upper lakes on the Salt River.
> It can get your blood pumping, for sure.
> 
> - DS


Last night I-5 confirmed its status as the most dangerous. 2 guys doing 100 mph through a construction zone! ;(( No workers killed but a few injured ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*When I was a lad this was security or so I thought-*










When I was a contractor I had one of these on a property- abandoned It wasn't pretty inside, but at one time a family felt secure…










Memories from the 1950s in a classroom air raid drill…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Walking on the street here is higher risk than that. Carjacking and armed robbery need to have drills.

Yesterday I stopped at the auto parts store. They had a plywood window. Plywood for windows is becoming popular here.


----------



## bandit571

Shoptime, today…lasted about 1/2 an hour….needed one joint made, and then a glue up done…so..
Saw..









Doing the 1/2 pins first…then chop the waste..









Use this to mark out the single wide tail….couple more saw cuts….then some glue, a brush to moosh the glue around, and some clamps…









Glue the collar to the lid's panel…and let it sit a day…

Laundry Detail is taking longer than this did…


----------



## DS

Apparently the dirt portion of Apache Trail is closed to traffic from landslide after a fire.
There are definitely some dramatic views…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Apparently the dirt portion of Apache Trail is closed to traffic from landslide after a fire.
> There are definitely some dramatic views…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS


That looks like a freeway compared to some of the logging roads hanging on the edges of the Cascade mountains. )


----------



## 987Ron

Most curves around here is Dragons Tail in N. Carolina 318 curves in 11 miles. Only problem always a bunch of RVs in the way barely making the turns. Before it was popular great place for a sport car. Crowded now and a cop about every 1/2 mile.










Only drove it once in the P-car but to much traffic for it to be fun. Going through the Ozarks of N. Arkansas one early morning, pre daylight, no traffic at all, in the P-car did have some fun, was only worried about deer suddenly crossing the road. Never saw a deer. Later in the day the wife starting speaking to me again.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guys

Uncle Wah is at his end.

Pray for a great man..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey- *when I sent that pocket angel to uncle Wah I also put him on my Mothers Christian prayer list.

Prayer to you and your family…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Some Seattle history for you…

*The Brothel Boss Lady who Helped Build Seattle*
Like many West Coast settlements, Seattle is a city built on sin. As a logging town and port city their main industry might have been lumber, but the businesses that kept them competitive were the ones that could keep the sailors and other labourers entertained. Madame Lou Graham was a businesswoman through and through, and while…

https://www.messynessychic.com/2017/08/30/the-brothel-boss-lady-who-helped-build-seattle/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I just received this e-mail link-...










*Block Plane Trash to Treasure in 30 Minutes* with pictures…
https://info.lagunatools.com/block-plane-trash-to-treasure-in-30-minutes?utm_campaign=Blog%20Efforts&utm_medium=email&_hsmi=206063215&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9JZOc_kh33saQ9ixviMr29FBogr8Nz517o-A6cP8m5rBTqLTB6bCdgS5-bCbtiGYmU3LDLnsSQdLxl8ugHs2XvgaUC5g&utm_content=206063215&utm_source=hs_email
*Even the most hard core power tool woodworker needs a couple good block planes; one standard, and one low angle for planing end grain.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Some Seattle history for you…
> 
> *The Brothel Boss Lady who Helped Build Seattle*
> Like many West Coast settlements, Seattle is a city built on sin. As a logging town and port city their main industry might have been lumber, but the businesses that kept them competitive were the ones that could keep the sailors and other labourers entertained. Madame Lou Graham was a businesswoman through and through, and while…
> 
> https://www.messynessychic.com/2017/08/30/the-brothel-boss-lady-who-helped-build-seattle/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I knew that history. She had just built a new cat house that was 3 stories high and about 150 rooms I believe. The chity fathers decided they did not need her help to build the chity anymore. Her new building had to be converted to an apartment house.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


 Kind of hard to forget when I am reminded every time I walk out the front door. This is the eighth time I have gone up against the authoritarians to protect a large group of people's safety. The first was a superintendent exhausting heaters into a job site with about 35 workmen to save heat. He maintains first place because his carbon monoxide would have had serious injuries and dead bodies within a couple of hours. The nasty Backus administration remains in second place maximizing risks to the lives of up to 60 people, including 18 children, and 20 homes ignoring propane, fire, and structural codes waiting for a triggering event; wildfire or earthquake. Third place is a manager who refused to verify safety circuits in 4 boilers in elementary schools. The programmer made an error leaving a boiler on when it was started. The engineer's design bypassed safety circuits and the high-temperature cutout. The pressure relief valve prevented a boiler explosion in the elementary school. The control company manager refused to allow verifying the safety circuits in 4 previous elementary schools without a programming error. He is in 3rd place behind Nancy Backus because there was a level of redundancy to save the schools; the pressure relief valves. He needs to answer prayers a little.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Most curves around here is Dragons Tail in N. Carolina 318 curves in 11 miles. Only problem always a bunch of RVs in the way barely making the turns. Before it was popular great place for a sport car. Crowded now and a cop about every 1/2 mile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only drove it once in the P-car but to much traffic for it to be fun. Going through the Ozarks of N. Arkansas one early morning, pre daylight, no traffic at all, in the P-car did have some fun, was only worried about deer suddenly crossing the road. Never saw a deer. Later in the day the wife starting speaking to me again.
> 
> - 987Ron


I've been up and down it a few times but not in quite a while, ironically that was when I live in OH but now I'm only 2.5hrs. away with taking the boring interstate drive or 3.5hrs. with most of my time on Smokey Mountain backroads. I only have my huge cruiser now and sort of want another liter bike but if it weren't for super curvy roads, it would probably get me a massive speeding ticket.


----------



## bandit571

NOT COOL!...4 days after it was 71 degrees around here…









THIS crap for a wake-up, this morning…Ohio weather in March…sucks.

Morning to ya…..


----------



## DS

Yup… my Orange tree is full of new buds, but one good cold front and they'll all be on the ground.
We're due for a good harvest of oranges if it doesn't freeze again before spring.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all… day off to do catch-ups… Breakfast pills and leftover pizza. Bandit your pics remind me of of my days in Michigan, but it will be spring soon…


----------



## 987Ron

morning all, late check in. Up and about early, first trip out in a long time, haircut, grocery.

Rain later today, pleasant temps and nice breeze.

Shop time on the laser later in the afternoon. some sanding to do.

With the gas prices being what they are and rising isn't it about time to drop the .9 and just round it up a full cent.

later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Crude and Brent are both dropping right now, it's feast time for the gasoline suppliers, especially if it continues to trend down. Too much freaking out by investors about where 3% of our oil comes from is making a few folks a lot of money and fleecing the other 99.9999999% of this country.


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


Daughter and wife the cat owners and lovers really liked this image. Daughter wants to know who was able to put the armor on the cats and if the scratches are healing okay.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- * Those are Ukraine freedom fighter cats- They train them young to be able to put on the armor and fight…

(check your PM)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Any metal detector or treasure hunters who can remember back in the 1970s going to a park looking for lost silver and gold rings? I am amazed at how many of these are out there everywhere. Someday the Archeologist will discover them and say- "ancient coins from the past"...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* Did you miss this one?

*Biden takes big step toward government-backed digital currency
The Biden administration is throwing its support behind further study and development of what would be known as a U.S. Central Bank Digital Currency.*

https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/crypto/us-government-digital-currency-rcna19248


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Brian-* Did you miss this one?
> 
> *Biden takes big step toward government-backed digital currency
> The Biden administration is throwing its support behind further study and development of what would be known as a U.S. Central Bank Digital Currency.*
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/crypto/us-government-digital-currency-rcna19248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


WE already have digital currency. That idiot obviously has Alzheimer's.


----------



## bandit571

Getting there..









So, how about a PIP?









and









And an end view..









Box #1 is almost done, time to start on Box #2…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> WE already have digital currency. That idiot obviously has Alzheimer s.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes, but his administration wants control, the very reason digital currency has become popular is government doesn't have control. Everything they touch doesn't turn to poo, just 95% of everything they touch does, all the more reason to keep them out of that particular business!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* I have yet to "stump you" but any thoughts on this…

*Why we believe alternative facts*
How motivation, identity and ideology combine to undermine human judgment

For people who identify strongly with one side of the political spectrum or the other, it can feel like their opponents are willfully ignoring the facts. But right or left, both sides believe their positions are grounded in evidence, Ditto says. "We now live in a world where there are red facts and blue facts, and I believe these biased motivated-reasoning processes fuel political conflict. If someone firmly believes some fact to be true that you just as firmly believe to be false, it is hard for either of you not to see that other person as stupid, disingenuous or both."
https://www.apa.org/monitor/2017/05/alternative-facts


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WE already have digital currency. That idiot obviously has Alzheimer s.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yes, but his administration wants control, the very reason digital currency has become popular is government doesn t have control. Everything they touch doesn t turn to poo, just 95% of everything they touch does, all the more reason to keep them out of that particular business!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


If he wants control he might start with the border. My cousin told me there are so many illegals pooping in lettuce fields in Texas the farmers have to plow the lettuce under because of contamination ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- *while Top Max is responding; Nice work and not only technique but photography* +1*

Myself, on my off day :>) some laser cuttings and "machine settings" ( the learning curve is like raising a child ) and now that the baby is asleep which is kinder than shutting the shop door… of to culinary meal prep and a nap…

ZZzzzzzzzz….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* I have yet to "stump you" but any thoughts on this…
> 
> *Why we believe alternative facts*
> How motivation, identity and ideology combine to undermine human judgment
> 
> For people who identify strongly with one side of the political spectrum or the other, it can feel like their opponents are willfully ignoring the facts. But right or left, both sides believe their positions are grounded in evidence, Ditto says. "We now live in a world where there are red facts and blue facts, and I believe these biased motivated-reasoning processes fuel political conflict. If someone firmly believes some fact to be true that you just as firmly believe to be false, it is hard for either of you not to see that other person as stupid, disingenuous or both."
> https://www.apa.org/monitor/2017/05/alternative-facts
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If you study psychology you will find the human brain is pretty much nonfunctional now. Professor John Hawks, Department of Anthropology, University of Wisconsin-Madison says changing from Hunter/Gatherers to living in cities our skulls shrank and our brains do not have to work as hard because we rely more on intelligence of others. In the forward to Understanding Stupidity about 30 years ago James F. Welles Ph.D. said if enough people take his book seriously civilization might be saved. Obviously, no one did and the collapse continues. I contacted him for clarification and thanked him for writing the book. Part of the response was the scariest thing I have ever heard. He said I was the only person who ever expressed any appreciation to him for his book ;(((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


No doubt cleaning the cow shed improved my immunity when I was a kid )


----------



## bandit571

Bright an sunny 44 degrees outside….not too bad of a day…after that rough start, this morning…


----------



## BurlyBob

I went to the county commission meeting about moving Idaho's borders. This is the third time they've had the topic before them. The President of the effort was here and spoke to the commissioners. They finally agreed to contact the legislature about it. It would be a really great thing to join Idaho. At least to my way of thinking.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I'm so tired, my mind is on the blink

One more move of tools, router table, band saw, surface planer, and lathe head. Pile of lumber to be move at will.

Its now about setting up the shop. Making changes, need things like a C clamp rack solution. Ideas?

Table saw delivery - I don't know when.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont miss much, DW. In our current economic system, the vast majority of currency may register as digital entries, BUT! we still have cash. Once they take that away, and they WILL, there goes the remainder of our personal economic freedom. They have already implemented this in Sweden, the E-krona. Only about 5% of people in Sweden still using cash, and they are either drug dealers or very old people. Many shops there wont even accept cash anymore.

There are often stories about some old lady that had a large sum stashed under the mattress and when she went to deposit it, the bank was like, well, where did you get this money? We need proof that you saved it, or we will not allow the deposit.

Down here in the southern Med, many still use cash, but the demographic is changing quickly.

Funny story:
I just hired a lawyer to get my work visa renewed here. She said, if I paid in cash, I wouldnt have to pay the 20% VAT tax. I think that is hilarious, considering she is a lawyer. Alot of businesses do this here in Spain.



> *Brian-* Did you miss this one?
> 
> *Biden takes big step toward government-backed digital currency
> The Biden administration is throwing its support behind further study and development of what would be known as a U.S. Central Bank Digital Currency.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Topa, only three more years of Alzheimerica to go. Wonder what the over-under is on whether Dementia in Chief makes it to the finish line?

But look on the bright side guys, at least you arent here! The European Central Bank has obliterated the Bond market with years of negative interest rates. And because they had demanded the Pension Funds invest in this market, all the major Pension Funds are insolvent. It is just that the People dont know yet. They keep everything floating as if by magic.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My wife's family in Mykolaiv reports they are preparing for heavy attack in next 24 hours.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- Prayers for you and your family…


----------



## BurlyBob

God bless and protect you, your family and the people of Ukraine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I dont miss much, DW. *In our current economic system, the vast majority of currency may register as digital entries, BUT! we still have cash. Once they take that away, and they WILL, there goes the remainder of our personal economic freedom. They have already implemented this in Sweden, the E-krona. Only about 5% of people in Sweden still using cash, and they are either drug dealers or very old people. Many shops there wont even accept cash anymore.
> 
> There are often stories about some old lady that had a large sum stashed under the mattress and when she went to deposit it, the bank was like, well, where did you get this money? We need proof that you saved it, or we will not allow the deposit.
> 
> Down here in the southern Med, many still use cash, but the demographic is changing quickly.
> 
> Funny story:
> I just hired a lawyer to get my work visa renewed here. She said, if I paid in cash, I wouldnt have to pay the 20% VAT tax. I think that is hilarious, considering she is a lawyer. Alot of businesses do this here in Spain.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian-* No you do not. This last post of yours is spot on… I couldn't agree more. Unlike dollars hidden under the mattress, you can't hide digital currency… Ooops GONE…

Canada added a Value Added Tax and like the U.S. income tax, it was supposed to be temporary…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey Topa, only three more years of Alzheimerica to go. Wonder what the over-under is on whether Dementia in Chief makes it to the finish line?
> 
> But look on the bright side guys, at least you arent here! The European Central Bank has obliterated the Bond market with years of negative interest rates. And because they had demanded the Pension Funds invest in this market, all the major Pension Funds are insolvent. It is just that the People dont know yet. They keep everything floating as if by magic.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Dementia in Chief could not maintain his thoughts during the debates. The question is wh is telling him what to do and say?

We aren't far behind. BAnk accunts pay .01% interest.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The news reported serial armed robbers robbing 24 businesses since October. They are suspected of robbing some several times. They see a judge tomorrow so they should be good to go by Friday ;(((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What happens to digital currency when the immermet fails?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Who tried to give the Social Security trust fund to Wall Street?*

Bush2 sort of…

But guess who did want to give the Social Security trust fund to Wall Street, as in having part of the trust fund itself invested in stocks? Oh, what's his name again? President Bill Clinton! Back in 1999, President Clinton proposed investing about 15% of the Social Security trust fund in the stock market.
https://www.aei.org/economics/who-tried-to-give-the-social-security-trust-fund-to-wall-street/

*Again regardless of political parties, it is GOVERNMENT to look at.* As Gunny mentioned at another forum… "Unbelievable we cannot agree to provide defense after we Took their nukes and said we will defend you. Yeah, sure…"; Top Max with the social breakdown in the NW All I can add is protect your Second Amendment…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What happens to digital currency when the immermet fails?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


If we live long enough we will find out…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bush the Dumbest told his biographer 2 years before he was elected he was not going to waste his presidency the way his daddy did. He was going to remove Saddam Hussein's dictatorship and bring democracy to Iraq. He would have plenty of political capital as a wartime president. He would use it to move Social Security to Wall Street. Within a couple of months of his inauguration, he had the CEOs of the 3 biggest oil companies in the White House to divide up Iraq's oil fields.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Back to tradional woodworking- and in memory of those suffering in Ukraine again and again…*

Forced labor was an important and ubiquitous aspect of the Nazi concentration camps which operated in Nazi Germany and German-occupied Europe between 1933 and 1945. It was the harshest and most inhumane part of a larger system of forced labor in Nazi Germany.

A tribute to the carpenters who offed a skill to the oppressor and maybe it extended their life…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* continue the theme. Off to the perch and a 5a wake-up call for school…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW I need a break from the real world ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## BurlyBob

Hey guys I know that my mother would be totally upset with what we are seeing on the news. My mother,grandmother, and Mom's 2 younger aunts traversed the badlands of Germany from the east to the west in '48. My mom and aunt have nothing good to say bought the Russians. My mom was shot at 2-3 times trying to hide in a barn. My whole family history from that side of my family is that of the refugees. My Grandfather was a successful businessman with his own company. He lost it all in the war. He rebuilt himself 3 times. He never complained and just worked hard.

Remember what Stalin did with Russian POW's, He shipped them to Siberia after the war. He did not want them to tell about the wonders they had seen in Europe. They might ask why can't we have such things?

Pretty much like what Biden and his crew are saying today.


----------



## bandit571

Stalin did NOT send them to Siberia….The British Army hauled those train loads to the border….Russians unloaded the boxcars on the spot…and machine-gunned them all as Traitors…..End of story…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wow. Ya all had an interesting conversation last night.

Yes, B.Bob, Solzhenitsyn´s *Gulag Archipelago *is a sobering read. All of that madness attributable to one man. (No, not the funny mustache guy, the other bushy mustache guy). I suppose that isnt required reading in schools anymore.

Treading carefully here, so as to not offend anyone - this whole geopolitical nightmare now engulfing the world didnt have to happen. Could have been prevented with one phone call. And now the poor folks in Ukraine will suffer from the misery inflicted by a few. They are a tough people though; this isnt the first time they have been caught in the middle between rival thugs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wow. Ya all had an interesting conversation last night.
> 
> Yes, B.Bob, Solzhenitsyn´s *Gulag Archipelago *is a sobering read. All of that madness attributable to one man. (No, not the funny mustache guy, the other bushy mustache guy). I suppose that isnt required reading in schools anymore.
> 
> Treading carefully here, so as to not offend anyone - this whole geopolitical nightmare now engulfing the world didnt have to happen. *Could have been prevented with one phone call.* And now the poor folks in Ukraine will suffer from the misery inflicted by a few. They are a tough people though; this isnt the first time they have been caught in the middle between rival thugs.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


What phone call?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Getting there.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*M.L.B. Cancels Another Week of Games as Lockout Continues*
The league and the players negotiated long after another self-imposed deadline, but a deal was not reached to save a 162-game season.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Damp from last nights light rain, 68 and rain tonight. Weekend gets a cold wave. Yuck.

Off to the hardware store, may have some sort of giddiness over that, first time since the surgery. Missed the hardware store visits.

Petey: Get on the shop setup, house furniture can wait. Looking good.

Little shop time today. Sloth imprint lasered onto the ends of a Yarn box.

Devin: Grandfathers XP-100 Remington would solve your crow problems. He had the 15 inch barrel version. 
sollved his and did not even have to get close. Ranchers near him also used them for varmits of various ilks Very accurate. Never got to shoot it. Just remembered it last night.

later


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Boss has said she has a Grocery List…and needs to go to the store…

Pills taken..35 bright and sunny degrees outside the windows…

My Hardwood Supplier has returned from the "Land Downunder"....so. next week being Payday, I'll head over to his "Barn" and spend a bit of cash money…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning all-* War, yes it is real and people have all types of thoughts and have the want to share them. Sad regardless of which war you think about. My thoughts today are on the coming and goings of American people.

*Gas*- we have gas, expensive but we have gas.

*Groceries*- some shortages but we have food.

*Infrastructure- *our is operable and we have electricity and internet

Therefore, I give thanks for the blessings that we have, and treasure them for as long as they exist.

*Norman Rockwell - 4 Freedoms*

*Freedom of speech.
Freedom of worship.
Freedom from want.
Freedom from fear.*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Topa, I am not going to answer your question here. If you want me to answer it, send me a PM.

Instead, we have woodworking. This is the sawmill I get alot of material from.

As you can see from the depth of the sawdust, they are not big on cleaning up.



















Olivewood for days. Can you say Slab? I knew ya could.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

and some humor!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Memories from the 70s .

*Gas theft on the rise as gas prices skyrocket*
and it's not just the cost of the gas that's high, but if thieves do drill into your gas tank, the repairs can top $1,000. 
https://www.foxla.com/news/gas-theft-on-the-rise-as-gas-prices-skyrocket

*New way-*










*Old way-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

After reading Brian's post; I was curious on Olive wood, which I find beautiful…










Here is a link to one shop that sells and tells a story of it…
https://wphardwoods.com/species/olivewood

excerpt- "In past years there was a craze for what is referred to as "Bethlehem Olive" or "Holy Land Olive". Sellers were making certificates to verify that the wood came from Israel and claimed it was the only true olivewood. This was all a marketing ploy because the tree they are harvesting is the same tree that grows all over the region."

*video link on harvesting it-*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Some more olivewod info:
It is very strong!
It has a remarkable ability to retain water, for a very long time after it is cut.
It is used all throughout the meditarranean for 1000s of different things, tableware to ceiling beams.
It is kind of like a softwood and a hardwood, some ways of working with it are very easy (sharp chisel), others very difficult (sanding).
The dust can be an irritant, and personally I hate the smell when cutting it or when it is firewood.
Cutting across grain with a sharp blade leaves an almost glassy finish.
The trees can live for a very very long time. There is one in Croatia that is said to be 1600 yrs old. Some in Lebanon and Crete possibly 3000yrs old.
Glues well, but if moisture content is too high, you will definitely have problems with warp, shrink, twist.
If you look at wood database or the like, you will see that olivewood is not used for outdoor applications, but that is not really true. Here, for instance, they use smaller branches as fence posts, and it is common for lintels in older buildings - and so are the bugs that eat it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* for you…


----------



## bandit571

One box is done..









and a second one has been started..from this..









To the first corner being dry fitted..









Using a saw..









A mallet, and a few chisels…









"Fingers" are 6mm wide…as I used a chisel to set the spacings..









1 corner done, only 3 more to do….


----------



## 987Ron

Tired old man tonight. Did to much today. So tomorrow I go on Sloth Mode. Found that in looking for vector files for the yarn box. Like it. Sloth Mode.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit great closing post…* my efforts are on "vectors" after school…

*My school day*



















*Home with a Jersey Mikes… then those darn vectors*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too bad it isn't effective in a wicked chity threatening homes and lives. The mayor confessed to being a Boeing financial leader in the last Voter's Pamphlet. That leadership ignores safety focusing on Myopic Financial Policy motived by greed. Boeing may ask Congress to extend MAX 10 exemption from safety rule
March 9, 2022 at 6:00 am? *It pays well ;((* Boeing's fired CEO Muilenburg walks away with more than $60 million


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- +1* post some more and I'll catch up in the morning. Fri last day and then 2-week break… and hopefully we will solve more situations…

Nite from DW…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> and some humor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Only 10%, that is funny! 22% is my reality on what I have to buy every month, except gas which was $1.299/gal. at Costco last March.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last November the Riverfront Apartment complex fire displaced 60 people. 36 units had extensive damage. The chity says they are the most accommodating building department in the area. The apartments were recently renovated. The fire spread from a stairwell. Why were that many apartments damaged in a recent renovation if the chity required proper firewalls? 

Looters stole from the apartments that were not inhabitable. The mayor was on the news saying she did not understand how people do such horrible things. If she looked in the mirror that woman could explain it to her. She confessed to being a Boeing financial leader in the last Voter's Pamphlet. That leadership's Myopic Financial Policy motived by greed sacrificed 346 people with the 737 MAX motivated by greed. In the previous decade they sacrificed 216 with safety issues confusing pilots. The 737 MAX is a lot more horrible than a property crime which the courts and legislature consider crimes of necessity to support drug addiction and those too lazy to have a job.

In Uganda witchcraft is practiced to enhance businesses. It is a much more humanitarian system. They only sacrifice one, usually a child to enhance a business.

The chity council is committing gross misdemeanors ignoring state law and their oaths of office. The director that presented the final report of the concrete wall to the chity council on paper committed a felony when he destroyed that report that is not available in public records. Unfortunately, numerous attorneys have told me the *W*icked *W*orld state courts allow local governments to ignore any codes and laws they chose to ignore. Our nephew who is a county sheriff did a little research into this situation. He told me we need an FBI Fraud Investigation. They would not pursue the matter. Our US Rep could not get them to do it. The White House sent it to the EPA. The ********************tatle office sent a letter saying it was not in their jurisdiction. The state emergency management office told me they do not have any jurisdiction over the *W*icked *W*itch of the *W*est. They advised me to warn first responders and *C*itizens *E*mergency *R*esponse *T*eam members who may be at higher risk and to raise public awareness to promote safety improvements.

Professor Janis, a research psychologist at Yale University and a professor emeritus at the University of California, Berkeley was famous for his theory of "groupthink." He described the systematic errors made by groups making collective decisions. His basic advice to solve this issue is for the chity council to submit to a psychological evaluation of their groupthink process supporting the WWW destroying this chity.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Good to hear from you all. Tough day yesterday.

Delta 18" band saw fell off the trailer, we took it to a scrap yard where I got 37 bucks. (Wife said get a new one) I will. Friends felt bad. I let them know not to worry. if was my fault.

Had my well inspected, (new house has not landscape) because we have no well. Was told I need to drill a new one. How long will that take. "call and get on the list" ugg.

No word on uncle Wah.

All of my tools are "home" but all over the place.

Golfing today. Running a group. Trying to get back to normal.

Brian we have "Olive" trees here, but not the kind that grow Olives. (not sure what that means) We had a lot of large ones blow down after Irma, we (golf course) just had them picked up. I saved a Mahogony.

DW - auto body friend said "try and siphon gas out of your truck" The mfgs have made it impossible to get a tube in the take. Like a cork screw now. Are you saying people are drilling holes in gas tanks!?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* according to the article YES- if a thief wants something they will try and get what they want… * :>(*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning- *

*Top Max* thanks for the morning read…

*Gunny's family village is now encircled… *"Russian forces continue to have the upper hand in the south. Their offensive on Mykolaiv continued as they worked to encircle the city from the east, with troops conducting offensives radiating out."

*Maps: Tracking the Russian Invasion of Ukraine*
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2022/world/europe/ukraine-maps.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Later guys-* just finished breakfast with my pet rock's then off to school and a 2week spring break…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Good to hear from you all. Tough day yesterday.
> 
> Delta 18" band saw fell off the trailer, we took it to a scrap yard where I got 37 bucks. (Wife said get a new one) I will. Friends felt bad. I let them know not to worry. if was my fault.
> 
> Had my well inspected, (new house has not landscape) because we have no well. Was told I need to drill a new one. How long will that take. "call and get on the list" ugg.
> 
> No word on uncle Wah.
> 
> All of my tools are "home" but all over the place.
> 
> Golfing today. Running a group. Trying to get back to normal.
> 
> Brian we have "Olive" trees here, but not the kind that grow Olives. (not sure what that means) We had a lot of large ones blow down after Irma, we (golf course) just had them picked up. I saved a Mahogony.
> 
> DW - auto body friend said "try and siphon gas out of your truck" The mfgs have made it impossible to get a tube in the take. Like a cork screw now. Are you saying people are drilling holes in gas tanks!?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That stinks about the bandsaw. We bought our house in 12/18 and a month later I was back in CLE to retrieve 1/2 my shop left in storage, everything looked perfect still but I was alone and had to load everything into my truck and on my trailer in the snow with only an appliance dolly (heavy duty hand truck with tiny wheels). I dropped my Unisaw but only from about 1' and it was only the top that pivoted to the ground. My saving grace turns out was that snow, about 3" of hardpack from vehicle traffic, it did nothing to the saw but mentally prepared me to be far more careful moving my 20" bandsaw.

How bad was the damage on yours, could anything have been salvaged?

The hole drilling in the gas tank is believable, almost did it to my wife's car when I had to drop the tank. Wouldn't start and could have sworn it had half a tank so I poured in another six gallons and the gauge still read zero, uh oh. Tried every which way to siphon fuel from it and wasn't happening, ended up hooking a small electric fuel pump to the fuel pressure schrader valve and was able to suck about 8 gallons out. The tank was still heavy but managable. Squirrels had chewed through both wires for the fuel pump and both wires for the tank level sending unit, I now hate them and will forever.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Nippy 58 out, cooler as the day goes on and possible rain later. Yuck. Definately a Sloth Mode day.

Attended by Zoom a Wood Workers club meeting last night from Atlanta. Interesting group. After years of work meetings, I find myself a bit critical and uninterested in most of it. The program part is where I signed off and left it. Probably will not do it again. LJ is better.

DW Keep those rocks caged up. They look dangerous.

Old days you fixed a hole in the gas tank with a flat head screw and a little akum putty.

Have a great day it is Friday.

-Ron


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…33 degrees with a chance of rain, today….snow tomorrow, maybe? 50s next week…one more week until Spring gets here…..

Maybe after Lunch, I can go hide out in the shop?

Used to remember when this being a FRIDAY, meant something good…..now, it's just another day…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This unusual story popped up, will they really abandoned this US. astronaut? I sure hope not. Many bad things come from war…










*Russia threatens to abandon American astronaut in space as sanctions threaten peace aboard ISS*
Astronaut Mark Vande Hei, who holds the ongoing record for longest space flight, is set to end his 355 days in space in just three weeks. The plan is for him to land in Kazakhstan with two Russian cosmonauts on a Russian spacecraft.

https://6abc.com/russia-international-space-station-mark-vande-hei-iss-american-astronaut/11639556/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok. A happy war story.

In Berlin, people are going to the train station and inviting Ukrainian refugees to stay with them in their homes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Brian*

.


----------



## controlfreak

> This unusual story popped up, will they really abandoned this US. astronaut? I sure hope not. Many bad things come from war…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia threatens to abandon American astronaut in space as sanctions threaten peace aboard ISS*
> Astronaut Mark Vande Hei, who holds the ongoing record for longest space flight, is set to end his 355 days in space in just three weeks. The plan is for him to land in Kazakhstan with two Russian cosmonauts on a Russian spacecraft.
> 
> https://6abc.com/russia-international-space-station-mark-vande-hei-iss-american-astronaut/11639556/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The Russian dictator will lie, extort and threaten anything to stall the opposition. They are not to be trusted, at all.


----------



## bandit571

Corner 2 was a tad…snug..









Had to pare a little..









Couple spots were holding things up…









Any better?

Laundry Detail was just waiting on the dryer to get done….then shop time with it…about 45 minutes, worth.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, are you saying that there is someone who CAN be trusted?



> The Russian dictator will lie, extort and threaten anything to stall the opposition. They are not to be trusted, at all.
> 
> - controlfreak


I can tell you of one guy who can be trusted. His name is Scott Ritter, former Marines Military Intelligence Weapons Inspector. He was the guy sent into Iraq to find those WMDs. And guess what, he never found them! You know why? Because it was all a lie. See what I did there? You should find Mr. Ritter on the interweb and listen to what he has to say about all this. There is no more qualified expert. Good luck. You are welcome.

And BTW, despite what you all might hear on ur Merican TVs, the evil dictator Putin´s current approval rate at home is in the neighborhood of 70%. What is not-evil not-dictator ill Presidente Biden´s ? Oh, that s right, it is negative. Lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

When it comes to trust I am partial to the advice from a father to a son from this movie clip…

*Conan the Barbarian - The Secret of Steel*


----------



## BurlyBob

Ritter was a pretty sharp guy to bad about the other issues he had later. Sort of shot himself in the foot.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I had to google that. Didnt know about the "shooting in the foot" part. Ok, so not entirely trustworthy, perhaps. Not sure if that detracts from his analysis any? Maybe? Or maybe thats how* they* took the sting out of the scorpions tail.

Thanks for the input, Bob. Keeps one on his toes, so to speak.


> Ritter was a pretty sharp guy to bad about the other issues he had later. Sort of shot himself in the foot.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Part 1*

Yes, the liberals have their media sources… but I found the Donald Trump uninterrupted podcast… Should you like Trump and this grassroots movement- then listen and enjoy

https://www.infowars.com/posts/banned-by-youtube-watch-full-send-trump-podcast-here/

Otherwise- let's go to woodworking…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

All U cordless tool fans, the Tin Man's oil can from 'Wizard of Oz' up for auction. Starting bid is only 50 Grand )

https://www.wjhg.com/2022/03/11/tin-mans-oil-can-wizard-oz-up-auction/

*Bandit* How about a box?


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all. Lazy day today so off to the hay.

On the Tim Man's oil can, still have a nearly full WD 40 spray can. Maybe next time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Spring breaks start tonight… *










for me, it is the perch…


----------



## pottz

> My wife s family in Mykolaiv reports they are preparing for heavy attack in next 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


may God bless your family my friend,i feel so much anger for what putin has done and will do,i just feel powerless….........i only wish someone in putins inner circle would say to themself,enough, and take his sorry ass out!!!! he's committed more war crimes than he'll ever be able to pay for. my heart aches…...............


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all. Nippy 58 out, cooler as the day goes on and possible rain later. Yuck. Definately a Sloth Mode day.
> 
> Attended by Zoom a Wood Workers club meeting last night from Atlanta. Interesting group. After years of work meetings, I find myself a bit critical and uninterested in most of it. The program part is where I signed off and left it. Probably will not do it again. LJ is better.
> 
> DW Keep those rocks caged up. They look dangerous.
> 
> Old days you fixed a hole in the gas tank with a flat head screw and a little akum putty.
> 
> Have a great day it is Friday.
> 
> -Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


They had good wood turners meetings in Fife before the pandemic. They always had a demonstration.

I hated the word "meeting" on job sites. After the 1980 recession when the business roundtable stopped building to break the trade unions to reduce costs they started using "project managers" instead of promoting knowledgeable tradesmen. Some of the asinine demands were getting a cover inspection for walls they had not framed yet! Several "project managers" wanted me to install the controls before the mechanical system was installed. I asked a few if they ever paid any attention to how the jobs are done. One told me they were going to proceed down an impossible path. I asked the pipefitter foreman how they were going to do it. He told me we just let the project manager think he is running the job and do what we need to do to get it done )

Fortunately, being the electrical subcontractor to the controls subcontractor of the mechanical sub, I was excused from many of the job meetings. One job I was on at Tacoma General Hospital the "project managers" wanted to impress the hospital with how fast they could build a new 6 story wing. They were sheetrocking without the windows installed in winter rains. A week before the hospital was to take possession dark mold started showing behind the paint. All the sheetrock needed to be replaced ) I am sure they made a lasting impression on the hospital ) I do not know if that job was the motivation but the State Electrical Division does not allow any electrical installation of any part not UL listed for wet locations until a building is permanently dry. That means no rough-in of framed walls with metal conduit with metal fittings not rated for wet locations. That is ridiculous. The fittings will not be damaged, they keep water out of the electrical system in use.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz-

Did you see my a.m. post?



> *Gunny s family village is now encircled… *"Russian forces continue to have the upper hand in the south. Their offensive on Mykolaiv continued as they worked to encircle the city from the east, with troops conducting offensives radiating out."
> 
> *Maps: Tracking the Russian Invasion of Ukraine*
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2022/world/europe/ukraine-maps.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Prayers and best wishes…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Morning- *
> 
> *Top Max* thanks for the morning read…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hopefully, you have a good enough imagination to find a solution that attorneys, our nephew the county sheriff, and I have not! I have always been amazed that a person saving a single life is a hero but the perpetrators hate anyone trying to protect the safety of a large group.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz-
> 
> Did you see my a.m. post?
> 
> *Gunny s family village is now encircled… *"Russian forces continue to have the upper hand in the south. Their offensive on Mykolaiv continued as they worked to encircle the city from the east, with troops conducting offensives radiating out."
> 
> *Maps: Tracking the Russian Invasion of Ukraine*
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2022/world/europe/ukraine-maps.html
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Prayers and best wishes…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no i did not.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nite all. Lazy day today so off to the hay.
> 
> On the Tim Man s oil can, still have a nearly full WD 40 spray can. Maybe next time.
> 
> - 987Ron


 WD 40 only displaces water. It does not prevent rust ;((


----------



## pottz

> I had to google that. Didnt know about the "shooting in the foot" part. Ok, so not entirely trustworthy, perhaps. Not sure if that detracts from his analysis any? Maybe? Or maybe thats how* they* took the sting out of the scorpions tail.
> 
> Thanks for the input, Bob. Keeps one on his toes, so to speak.
> 
> Ritter was a pretty sharp guy to bad about the other issues he had later. Sort of shot himself in the foot.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


so once again brian you post something thats not accurate,wow thats a first ! cmon dude! get your facts straight!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This unusual story popped up, will they really abandoned this US. astronaut? I sure hope not. Many bad things come from war…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia threatens to abandon American astronaut in space as sanctions threaten peace aboard ISS*
> Astronaut Mark Vande Hei, who holds the ongoing record for longest space flight, is set to end his 355 days in space in just three weeks. The plan is for him to land in Kazakhstan with two Russian cosmonauts on a Russian spacecraft.
> 
> https://6abc.com/russia-international-space-station-mark-vande-hei-iss-american-astronaut/11639556/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I was wondering about the Space Station. Maybe Jeff Bezos will have to rescue him?


----------



## pottz

> This unusual story popped up, will they really abandoned this US. astronaut? I sure hope not. Many bad things come from war…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia threatens to abandon American astronaut in space as sanctions threaten peace aboard ISS*
> Astronaut Mark Vande Hei, who holds the ongoing record for longest space flight, is set to end his 355 days in space in just three weeks. The plan is for him to land in Kazakhstan with two Russian cosmonauts on a Russian spacecraft.
> 
> https://6abc.com/russia-international-space-station-mark-vande-hei-iss-american-astronaut/11639556/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I was wondering about the Space Station. Maybe Jeff Bezos will have to rescue him?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


or musk will !


----------



## pottz

hey before im blocked again i just wanna say i dont like expats that bad mouth america.especially when they dont have accurate info.i hope where ever they live now is a beautiful place that makes the us look like hell on earth,and may they stay their and give up their us citizenship ! because we dont need or want you back ! may 
God bless america and those that defend her.peace jocks.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, several years ago when I worked at the prison and butted heads with senior union members I developed a screen saver. It was a thing of beauty! The Superman shield, the outside ring was a silver grey, a black background and red lettering. The lettering very nicely arranged, 'TRUST NO ONE'. I had that out there on display on my computer screen for everyone to see. I've got to redesign that and have a couple of ball caps embroidered with that on it. It's sort of a personal philosophy/attitude I have and live by. Prove to me I can trust you and I'll think about it. Until then I'll keep you at arms reach. It may not work for everyone but it does for me. Guess that's why I'm a loner and will always be.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Have all you old buggers done a poo test… amongst all this *C19*, your colon still sits up your arse and a "stick" up it may save your life.

Bet you've all been slack over the past few years… or never.


----------



## controlfreak

I put off my 50 years first colonoscopy until 57 thinking no history in my family so I should be good, right? Well they found enough to give me a few staples after they were removed and put me on a three year revisit schedule. My BIL went at age 50 and they put him on a annual revisit plan. I encourage all to get this done because you just never know. I need to lose some weight anyway and for the record I have deemed scotch as a "clear liquid"


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well good morning people.

Maybe Musk and Bezos will save the astronaut, that would be a boost.

Gunny has family in Ukraine. I did not know that. That is not good.

Cold front is scheduled to hit us at 1pm. That is when the one-day member guest starts. What bad luck. (Small problem given the state of the world today)

To make me happy I am going to find the tools for my tool wall and put them in their place.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning all-* What a blessed wakeup to the nighttime posts… *Top Max* as always you're the best. * Duck-* a fantastic wake-up reminder that I need to do… * Pottz-* as always you were in form, may I suggest that you attack the "post" and not the person. and to the others Thx for the info…

Special shoutout to* Bandit* we are 25 to 1,000 posts. I wish to thank you for starting this forum and the simple rules to follow. Wake up all you woodworkers and start sharing…










*Building a Giant Hand Plane (that actually makes shavings!)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

WAR- always ugly always has been… many know that I am an "animal lover" and I just wish to share some war photos of the Ukraine survivors with the precious animals…



















I will close with an oldie song-

*Edwin Starr - War (w/lyrics + Vietnam War footage)*


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. the weather has started here, windy with gust to 45 and down to 32 tonight. Poor Robins are already here. After growing up and living there for many years in Oklahoma find the fear of windy weather here in Ga on the humors side.

Daylight savings time starts tonight, clocks forward. To many clocks to change.



> Nite all. Lazy day today so off to the hay.
> 
> On the Tim Man s oil can, still have a nearly full WD 40 spray can. Maybe next time.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> WD 40 only displaces water. It does not prevent rust ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Trying to make a joke not compare products.

Have a good weekend. Have fun changing those clocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DST reminder +1


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Some species of parrot on Animal Planet are quite amusing. They mimmick everything they hear, and then come to believe that those are original thoughts rambling around in their animal brain matter, when actually, they never had an original thought in their entire lives. And they cry and bellow terms like WE DONT to inflate their deficient egos so to include themselves among groups which are imaginary yet given them in similar fashion.

But none of it really matters because what comes next after this life might be better!

Stay tuned.

PS., B.Bob - I like the cut of your jib. No nonsense.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..18 mostly cloudy degrees outside the windows….with maybe 1/2" of that white crap on the ground(Snow being a bad, 4 letter word) Monday starts a week of 50s and 60s…

I call Robins "Liar Birds" because after they show up…it snows….

Maybe later, I can get in some shop time?









Stanley Defiance plane, #3 size…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok..no blocks….but, NEXT someone wants to argue with another poster, this is NOT the place…

Like the Barkeep would holler out, "Take it outside, Gentlemen!"

So…USE the PMs instead….

Remember….I AM the Bouncer here….

Ok…I have 2 more corners to make on Box #2….Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Lol. Kinda like when you buy gold so as to hedge against inflation, and then 10 minutes later the spot price gets hammered down by JPM and GS, and you are like, damn.


> I call Robins "Liar Birds" because after they show up…it snows…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## BurlyBob

You talking about the conflict/war in the Ukraine. I was talking with my wife the other day about it and mentioned how upset my Mom would be seeing this. My mother age 12, two younger sisters 8 and 4 and my grandmother fled the Russian zone of East Germany in 1948. They had a baby stroller, 2 small suitcases and the older two had little back packs. My grandmother had sewn money into the linings of some of their clothes. She bribed 2 soldiers to pass thru with a bottle of champaign. She coated her hair with flour to look old an haggard. I know if Mom were to see the news it would bring all those harsh memories.


----------



## bandit571

Start time: 11:00…just now getting back upstairs….area between the shoulder blades is hurting. There was also a pair of "High Speed Runs" to the Bathroom. And a Diet Mountain Dew Break….but..

All corners are done and fitted…and glued up….

Came upstairs just in time to see a Snow Squall going through the area….the kind where I can't see 1/2 a block…then blue sky goes by…..and now it is clouding up..again…March in Ohio…


----------



## bandit571

Had a little metal working to do first…found this back where the Drill Press USED to sit..









Wire brush to get it this clean. 32oz Ball Pean Hammer to take the curve out of the bolt. Bolt is NOW straight, threads cleaned up, and oiled…works like new, again…ever hear of?









GRAND Tank Clamp?

Before I could do too much other work, this morning…needed to re-arrange a few items…









And, needed to double-check the depth settings…









Saw wasn't cutting deep enough….was finally able to get the last 2 corners done..









Got the glue and clamps ready..and a cheap brush to moosh the glue around…









Let this sit a day….about 3 hours IN the shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Before the smartphone camera of today …

Yesterday*










*I can remember some of the risque things that took place in those booths, but not to post here :>)

*


----------



## 987Ron

Remember getting off plane and trying to find the phones. Between flights etc. Usually business men had all of them tied tup. 
Ohare, Chicago in the 60s. Company I worked for was headquartered in Chicago, N. Michigan Ave.


----------



## bandit571

Or..the lines outside the PX…waiting to call home? And….just hope you had the correct change for the call….


----------



## bandit571

18 degrees and snow squalls floating through the area….and 2 FAT Robins outside, hopping around in the snow…yep..LIAR BIRDS….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1,000 post-party tonight!*

*Come and celebrate with us… Coors long necks and the burn barrel…*










*Cooled in Ohio snow…*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One of the ladies up the road here (from Brooklyn) was skiing in the Alps last week, fell, broke her femur in a few places; had to wait 3 hours on a mountain top in the snow and wind and pain for a helicopter. The 1st heli passed over her and went to a more dire emergency. She just got home today, drugged up real good.

I dont envy you snow people at all. The ticks are already out here, wild asparagas coming up now. The pair of red hawks that live on my mountain are, ehhemm, doing their mating dance rituals in the sky around our house.

My dog was hired to sire puppies with the neighbor farmers dog. He got fired, couldnt find the target. The farmer said my dog was a maricone. So, that would suggest that the farmer is not politically correct. My dog had fun anyway. I think he is in love - with her leg.


----------



## bandit571

Thinking I might air fry some Pork Egg Rolls for supper….4 should be enough? We'll see…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those phones remind me of job site phones. They usually had one line for the subcontractors on bigger jobs. When I was working on the new VA hospital nearly all of our work was in the crawl space between floors. It was about 4 feet high with lots of pipes and ducts crossing the access paths. This was in the early 80s and we had pagers. The shop paged me quite a bit some days. I finally told them they should think about the importance of what they were calling about. It usually took about half an hour to get to the phone. Anywhere from 15 to 45 minutes in line waiting. Another half an hour to get back to where I was working. The shop was using too much of the job's labor paging )


----------



## bandit571

4 Pork, 2 Chicken….15 minutes in the Air fryer…..hard to tell which is which….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* is that food for the 1,000th post-party?

If you need more food we can always order from Uber eats.










anything else you guys are on your own…


----------



## bandit571

A very simple, little jig…That I used when building a chest of drawers…









Mark where the handles will be, coming in from the edges of a drawer's front. This one is for both a single knob, and a 2 post handle…Just mark where the center height of the drawer is…line this up with that..and drill the one or two holes per handle…









This way, the handles of a 5 drawer chest of drawers will all line up..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One of the ladies up the road here (from Brooklyn) was skiing in the Alps last week, fell, broke her femur in a few places; had to wait 3 hours on a mountain top in the snow and wind and pain for a helicopter. The 1st heli passed over her and went to a more dire emergency. She just got home today, drugged up real good.
> 
> I dont envy you snow people at all. The ticks are already out here, wild asparagas coming up now. The pair of red hawks that live on my mountain are, ehhemm, doing their mating dance rituals in the sky around our house.
> 
> My dog was hired to sire puppies with the neighbor farmers dog. He got fired, couldnt find the target. The farmer said my dog was a maricone. So, that would suggest that the farmer is not politically correct. My dog had fun anyway. I think he is in love - with her leg.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian- I love this post- You blessed person to have a fresh asparagus patch. Should you want more envey post a pic of your patch.




























*And you are dog owner of the day :>)* I agree that the farmer was politically incorrect by referring to him as a *maricone* hey he had a good time…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Drum roll- after this post who will be our 1,000th post?*


----------



## bandit571

Might as well…I hate asparagus, don't matter if it is thick or thin…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Congratulations Bandit on 1,000 posts!!! Next time will be Brussell sprouts… and you can make them in the air fryer…


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bandit, you the Man. You hit the magic 1k#.

My day was spent at the daughter's fixing the fence and gate I built for her last year. Let's hope I don't have to do any more. The only solution is a 4' or 5' gate versus the 6' cedar fence we have now. Seems the wind is pretty rough on the gate.

Right now I'm pretty sore and hoping the Ibuprophen kicks in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* please excuse the interruption- I am diabetic and I previously used *Ibuprophen* for muscle discomfort. My physician advised that *Ibuprophen* was harmful to my kidneys. He suggested that I use *Acetaminophen* and my kidney functions are in a good range.

*Acetaminophen vs. Ibuprofen: Which Works Better?*
Who reigns supreme in the battle of the painkillers?









https://health.clevelandclinic.org/acetaminophen-vs-ibuprofen-which-works-better/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats bandit. U got both 1s, #1 and 1K )

We usually have several snow tragedies here every year. I always wonder why "experienced" backcountry don't know better than to be out and buried in high avalanche danger. Last weekend 2 fell a couple of hundred feet climbing on Mount Hood. One died and the other was finally transported to a hospital after a few days. The avalanche danger was so high the rescue teams could not get to them and neither could the helicopters.


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, Thanks for the info. I'm battling diabetes. My last kidney test showed a little problem. Looks like Ibuprophen is of the list of things to use. It's been something I've always used. Now if I could drop a crap load of weight amybe some of this would go away.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *BB-* please excuse the interruption- I am diabetic and I previously used *Ibuprophen* for muscle discomfort. My physician advised that *Ibuprophen* was harmful to my kidneys. He suggested that I use *Acetaminophen* and my kidney functions are in a good range.
> 
> *Acetaminophen vs. Ibuprofen: Which Works Better?*
> Who reigns supreme in the battle of the painkillers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://health.clevelandclinic.org/acetaminophen-vs-ibuprofen-which-works-better/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, DW. I never remember finding that researching migraine meds. Neither works but it is good to know. There is a pain reliever VAnquish https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/vanquish-headache-relief-caplets/ID=300400576-product It is usually hard to find. It works on light migraines. It is a combo of Acetaminophen and aspirin. I just take both. One has to be aware of rebound headaches caused by regular use ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Russia Warns Sanctions Could Cause International Space Station To Crash*
Ukraine War: According to the Russian space agency's chief, the sanctions could disrupt the operation of Russian vessels servicing the International Space Station.
https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/russia-warns-sanctions-could-cause-international-space-station-iss-to-crash-news-agency-afp-quoting-official-2818686

*More importantly, has anybody heard any updates on Astronaut Mark Vande Hei?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NO news. Is that good news?


----------



## BurlyBob

Just goes to show how inhumane the Russians/Putin truly are. My mother was so very right.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and sometimes a person needs a pat on the back…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Blessings to all and off to the perch…
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just goes to show how inhumane the Russians/Putin truly are. My mother was so very right.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Good thing she got out before the Iron Curtain dropped..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

wild asparagus is very different than what you typically buy in a supermarket. I just pick it and eat it raw while walking the dog. And I always thank Mother Nature for putting it there for me to eat. It likes shade, in between the rocks or around the oak trees.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When I was in first and second grade our teacher took us along an irrigation ditch below the school grounds to pick it for her.


----------



## bandit571

Almost like finding "wide" carrots, and Green Onions…..

I did see 2 Robins, yesterday…...FAT Robins…..they were out hopping around in the Snow…..

Trying to get back that "Lost Hour of Sleep" from last night's time change….meh…


----------



## 987Ron

Fondly remember the wild onions in Okla. The native Indian womens clubs always had a Wild Onion Feast every srping. Tickets were sold out a year ahead, all the money went to the charities. Lots of great native based foods, fun times. No wild asparagus that I recall. We did go pick Blackberries,Raspberries, pecans, persimmons, etc.

Warming up abit after a cold night. Cool tonight as well but better. Wind gone and Grandfather Sun is shinning.

Have fun with the clock setting. Time to end this time change thing. It's passe.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wild Onion Feast sounds yummy. Me want…..........


----------



## controlfreak

I woke up at 6:00 and decided to doze off a woke up at 7:00 and wondered why it was still dark. My watch changed on the fly so I really just woke up at my normal 5:00 AM plus the time change. Picked up sticks for an hour and cut the lawn most to get all the crap that blew down up.


----------



## bandit571

Double order of Fazoli's Meatballs, for lunch…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Wild strawberries are a memory from my past…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Meatballs are probably a gift from the heavens-there are early recipes for meatballs are found in ancient Chinese, Arabic and Roman texts-and every culture seems to have their own version! Beef, pork, and veal are most popular, but they can be made with chicken, fish or even vegan.

Still breakfast hour but i am think about lunch-


----------



## 987Ron

> Meatballs are probably a gift from the heavens-there are early recipes for meatballs are found in ancient Chinese, Arabic and Roman texts-and every culture seems to have their own version! Beef, pork, and veal are most popular, but they can be made with chicken, fish or even vegan.
> 
> Still breakfast hour but i am think about lunch-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Vegan meat balls? oxymoron for sure.


----------



## bandit571

Out in my backyard…there is indeed a wild strawberry patch…..they never seem to get very big, either..

Box is out of the clamps, cleaned up, leveled, and the panel for the bottom has been glued on…film in a bit…processing the pictures, now…


----------



## bandit571

Ok…fresh out of the clamps..









Needing a wee bit of work…checked it for square..









Then remove a few high spots…









And the ends..









Still had to level the edges…then a test fit..









To see how the bottom will fit….a little over-sized is better than under-sized,,,then glue and clamps









Then go upstairs and have lunch….BURP!


----------



## rad457

Took my display box out the clamps a few days ago Pine, Oak and Cedar, an a sheet of Acrylic.
Was intended to be a display box for pens but got a little big and still trying to decide best way to put in trays?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The kids, now more grown, go up to Sweden every summer for a month or so with Grandma. Not much to do on the island there, but go a-hunting for wild strawberries and blueberries, taste like heaven. The Swedish also have fish meatballs, fiskeboller, which are disgusting, taste like the opposite of heaven, and the kids hate them. Grandma serves the fiskeboller with Swedish pride, come, everybody, lets eat. And the kids have been smelling them cooking for awhile and are like, ahh shucks, do we really have to eat that….........

But now they are old enough to magically disappear and reappear at the harbor, sitting in front of a pizza.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* is the pizza over there anything close to our NY pizza? Here is a pic of a Sweedish Christmas pizza * :>*










*Swedish pizzeria makes pizza with Swedish Christmas dinner on top: sausage, meatballs, anchovies and potato, red cabbage, Christmas ham.*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

DW, pizzas there are mostly made by either Greeks or someone of middle-eastern descent. In other words, their pizzas mostly suck - and that doesnt have anything to do with where the makers of pizza are from, but because they tend to use crappy ingredients.

If you can find somewhere that uses semolina flour, real mozzarella, a non-low-budget sauce, and a stone oven, then you will have a decent pizza. Good luck with that. Possibly in Stockholm.

Did you know the most popular food in Norway is frozen pizza? If you googla that, they will mention all kinds of traditional Norwegian foods, but trust me, it is frozen pizza.

That pizza in the photo looks revolting, criminal, really - and there is serrano ham on it - which isnt Swedish.


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, so basically, it's Christmas dinner on a piece of bread.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Where were the first marshmallows made??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* I enjoy your international lifestyle stories- kudos to you for the international experiences that you are giving to your children- nice job.

*BB-* Pizza has many, many types depending on the region where you live… I prefer the traditional NY style thin… the most memorable (negative experience) was when I was in the Dominican Republic; Since I didn't trust any meat topping so I ordered a vegetarian pizza. Yes, vegetables but it was topped with creamed corn.

*Brian said to Google Norway's desire for frozen pizza* so I did…

*How a Frozen Pizza Brand Became Norway's Unofficial National Dish*










*Norway is only a fraction of the size of the United States, in terms of both landmass and population. Yet every year, the country's 5.3 million inhabitants consume 47 million frozen pizzas. And what's even more remarkable is that nearly 50% of those pizzas are Grandiosa frozen pizzas. In fact, Grandiosa is a brand so synonymous with Norwegian culture that in 2004, 20 percent of the population surveyed considered Grandiosa an unofficial national dish. But how did a humble frozen pizza brand come to dominate a country whose cuisine has historically been defined by the likes of meat, fish, and potatoes?*

https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/frozen-pizza-national-dish-norway

*Don't forget to add ketchup-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- * the site requires me to add my e-mail for the answer :>( My answer was Italy- what is the correct answer?

*Which marshmallow pizza- one would you order?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- * the site requires me to add my e-mail for the answer :>( My answer was Italy- what is the correct answer?
> 
> *Which marshmallow pizza- one would you order?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"The first marshmallows were made by the ancient Egyptians around 2,000 BCE. The treats were made from the plant Althaea officinalis, known as marsh mallow, which grows wild in the marshes of Europe and North Africa. Egyptians would squeeze the sap from the plant and mix it with nuts and honey to create a delicious snack. In the early 19th century, French confectioners began whipping the sap from the marsh mallow plant into fluffy candy which became instantly popular. Technological advances saw the mallow plant extract replaced with gelatin and modified cornstarch used to make the fluff more stable. Today, America is the biggest consumer of marshmallows.

Source: National Confectioners Association | Date Updated: February 25, 2022"


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian- very funny story. BTW my sister in S.C. Asparagus is coming up as well. When I grew asparagus in Westchester NJ, we ate it raw. Really awesome.

Andre dropped in. Nice box. Regarding trays? You could do small boxes of different sizes, with-in the box, with lids or not. Put a shallow tray on top of that. Or not (very thin material) Nest them tight. I can see it in my head and it looks cool. (second cocktail) A lot of work.

Making progress in the shop. Pics later. I have to grab time between chores my wife wants done. So I hung some mirrors, a trip to a storage unit etc. Now outside on the Lanai having a cocktail watching the golf at Sawgrass. (played that a bunch) . Finding/making space I did not know I had.

Looking at Harvey Alpha series Band saws. They make Laguna and Powermatic. Apparently going with their own brand for about 2 years. Delivery is June (maybe)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Potpourri-*

*#1*









*#2*










*#3*










*My bet is that Top Max will choose #3 to discuss :>)*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Something like this, Petey? I made this for Dick Byrd for one of the LJs swaps. Was supposed to be for spices - but Dick said it was too nice to use for anything - except gather dust. All or any of the little boxes can be removed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Andre-* welcome- Yes we have people here to discuss woodworking. Petey offered some good advice. He is our 5star woodworker…



> Took my display box out the clamps a few days ago Pine, Oak and Cedar, an a sheet of Acrylic.
> Was intended to be a display box for pens but got a little big and still trying to decide best way to put in trays?
> 
> - Andre


Post the dimensions and I'll give it a try to draw something out for you. If it is to be a display box, I am thinking that you can make it work. Again, LxWxH and the size of the pens that will be displayed. keep us posted.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ps Andre-* now you have another 5-star woodworker (Brian) who is offering some good ideas… Again, keep us posted.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes, most know about the war in Ukraine today but how many here know some of the histories? I found this YouTube video *

A History of Eastern Europe: Ukraine-Russia Crisis*






*Prayers to Gunny and his family…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

[/QUOTE]



> *Potpourri-*
> 
> *#1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My bet is that Top Max will choose #3 to discuss :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Actually *DW* #2 is my favorite. I am sure the Chity mayor and chity council hate to see me at chity council meetings doing public input. Obviously, there are a lot of stupid people in this chity that are willing to accept high risks to lives and property or they would elect some that care. One would think the chity mayor, the chity council, and the chity staff would know better than to put people in a position they have nothing to lose, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* +1 yes #2 for you…


----------



## BurlyBob

Just came in for the day. Am I ever glad you all are past that pizza thing. Some of those enough to turn my stomach and that's pretty hard to do.

Tomorrow is table saw for the Roubo parts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* +1 yes #2 for you…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I knew U would agreeeee )))))))))


----------



## bandit571

Ya know what? I just MIGHT get the hang of doing these…









Someday…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB- * once we are fed we do go back to the shop… Personally don't need or use that type of bench. Yet I do like the various woodworkers that make a Roubo - I look forward to seeing your progress for it is a changeling project- here are some ideas…

*Roubo Bench, a la Stumpy Nubs*
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/181178

*Benchcrafted Split-Top Roubo Workbench*
https://www.bellforestproducts.com/exotic-lumber-projects/roubo-workbench/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You are too kind, DW. 4.9 stars is plenty good enough for me.


> *Ps Andre-* now you have another 5-star woodworker (Brian) who is offering some good ideas… Again, keep us posted.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Hinges are installed (got bored sitting around..)









Simple flat slab lid..









And, installed a latch to keep the lid closed..









Maybe tomorrow, a coat of Amber Shellac? Might make the grain stand out better?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*22:30 hours…* (I had a good nap) day 2 away from the schoolhouse; do I miss them? yes but too busy catching up on my personal life.

*Priority 1*- my 95-year-old Mother- I am helping her relocate to Columbus OH- packing and selling the homestead in Ocala FL, arranging transportation, etc… We both believe in God and the miracles that he works; so far so good…

*Priority 2*- Dr. appointments Colonoscopy ( per the Duck in a recent comment here and the death of actor Wm Hurt at the age of 71. (Prostrate) They even give you a color copy/image of the procedure. And if some people thought that the Pizza pic was… wait until I post… just kidding.

*Priority 3,4,5… to be continued…*

During the working week, I spend time on the computer designing and doing test runs with the laser projects (many hours) I am working on a school logo and I am almost there…

Trial and learning material, speed, and feeds…










*Monday the beginning of Spring break….......*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey posted some interest regarding a bandsaw-* I believe it was a Harvey vs Laguna. My only recommendation is that I have used Laguna since 2014- CNC, Dut collector, and a Laser. Were there some issues, YES, but the customer service was/is outstanding and I am up and running. This leads me to think back to the 1990s when Delta and Porter-Cable, the made in America highly rated tool companies- had some "lemons". There was no customer service contact phone number ( before the internet ). You had had to make an appointment with the woodworking store to schedule an appointment with the company general rep. Then you go round and round, similar to a car dealership…

In 1992 Dewalt changed the game- buy try it for 30 days if not satisfied return it…

*Petey- do your homework- listen to others and make up your own mind- respectfully DW*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I find lawns amusing. They came into vogue due to the vast lawns of Louis 14th at Versailles. He was boasting: "look how much land I can waste, I am so rich."

It used to be that every available plot of land was farmed. Now we have people maintaining little green plots of land that produce nothing except their own labor.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I find lawns amusing. They came into vogue due to the vast lawns of Louis 14th at Versailles. He was boasting: "look how much land I can waste, I am so rich."
> 
> It used to be that every available plot of land was farmed. * Now we have people maintaining little green plots of land that produce nothing except their own labor. *
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns












*And don't forget the fertilizer maintenance…*










*and American pride…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*March 14- National Pi Day*-


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian, yes like that.

Bandit - joints getting better all the time.

DW I am researching. Harvey has been making Powermatic and Laguna for a long time. They are going with their own line. The basics made in China is what I understand.

Is there a bandsaw made in the USA?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* customer service support is a big factor… and a past post to assist with your question…
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/14131


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bright and sunny 38 degrees outside.

Monday? Leave it at that…...

Box has it's first coat of Amber Shellac brushed on…

Boss has errands to run….I'm the "Driver"...


----------



## 987Ron

> Boss has errands to run….I m the "Driver"...
> 
> - bandit571


My sympathies, something that i am often ask to do.

DW, Petey I have a Laguna D.C. Had a small issue when new with the second remote. The Customer Service was fast, friendly and handled it beyond expectations. Even sent me a third remote for my trouble. I too am shopping to a lesser degree for a 14" bandsaw to replace an old Delta that parts no longer available. Laguna, due to DW and my experience with customer service is top of the list. But do your own thing. Never liked something I bought because someone else picked it out.

Hopefully last cold night, was 35 expect 60 later, nice and sunny.

Dinner at the son's house tonight Univ. on spring break so the town is a bit quieter. Love it when all the kids are gone to bother their parents or where ever they go. Worst drivers of the students are blond girls, in white SUVs (Escalades) with soroyity stickers in the back window.

Most husbands would pick #1 of your sign/shirt list.

Have a good one.


----------



## bandit571

Question: If the Pope was ever allowed to drive himself around….would that make him a "Holy Driver"


----------



## 987Ron

> Question: If the Pope was ever allowed to drive himself around….would that make him a "Holy Driver"
> 
> - bandit571


Maybe all those robes would get in the way of the feet on the pedals. Not sure about the "Holy" part.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bandit -. define "Holy?" Lol.

I like the Laguna bandsaws. I dont have one, Cant afford one today. I just like them because they are black. Black compliments with anything, dont ya know.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning- 11:00 hours * I like this break from work but not from making Dr. appt's, grocery shopping and off to the dealership on Tuesday I plan on ordering a Ranger Tremor- I finally found a dealership that doesn't sell or push dealer add ons; Nitrogen in the tires, window tint and glass etchings. I had one dealer that had $4,000 of dealer BS tacked on…

I am thinking about making a change in my typical white or silver… and go with this color-
* why not Ron has a Porche :>)*


----------



## 987Ron

DW 4 doors, 2 two many. Mustard yellow? If you like it go for it. When I was in the parts business people would sometimes ask what car/truck should I buy? My answer then and now is "Get the one you like."

If you were closer we could team up, your truck for all the bigger things, the Porsche for things need quickly. Just a thought.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* That would be nice, sometimes I need a dedicated driver :>)


----------



## bandit571

Had to make a stop at Lowes, today…Boss was looking for a new Fire Pit…..I needed a new blade for my bandsaw…when the blade burns more wood than it cuts…time to get a new one..

errands done, right knee says I am DONE walking around for the day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey guys, you know when you look at a map of the World and the United States looks kinda big, like as big as Africa, almost? Well, you can fit three Americas in Africa.

And you know when you look at the same map and Russia looks really big, like bigger than Africa? Well, you can fit nearly two Russias in Africa.

Africa is such a great country.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and the Chinese and Russians know that as well… like the history of the past people want what others have…


----------



## BurlyBob

Brian your definitely going hear some comments about that last line. Just thinking to myself…Africa is a continent of many countries.


----------



## controlfreak

DW, Not sure if I would buy any vehicle right now, many have been hanging around waiting for displays and such. The dealers are very unmotivated to "deal" because of slim inventory. Of course if you found what you want and are okay with the price you surely don't need my opinion on this, well maybe on the color. 

I feel bad for anyone that is forced into buying right now due to an accident, failure or lease ending. I also feel for the sales people, never thought I would say that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> and the Chinese and Russians know that as well… like the history of the past people want what others have…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 People still want what others have ;( Too close to home a guy a couple of miles west of here in Felony Way goes to work at 230 AM. He saw a prowler by his truck and yelled. The prowler fired a shot! Wicked World is getting worse every day!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Control-* Thx and I agree the dealerships are adding as much as they can. Fortunately, I get my vehicles with a discounted retiree plan, at a fixed rate price. The issue is that they want to add dealer add ons which IMO are not a good value… As we speak, the dealer has what I want on a truck that just came in and I am waiting for his return phone call. We'll see what he will do and if not I'll walk away. And the color will be iconic silver…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Africa- the continent* I found this interesting link to share…
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/map-true-size-of-africa/










*"Interestingly, the problem with maps is not that Africa is sized incorrectly.

Using the animation below, you'll see that Africa is actually the most accurately sized continent using the common Mercator map projection: animation"*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bob, Bob, Bob, I have the utmost respect for you. If I was in jail, I would request that you be my prison guard. And I would be very good too, because I am sure that you could hurt me real good, kneecapping, or whatever it is that you guys do.

But you are going to have to up your game of wits some if you did not understand that I was joking with that line.

In fact, it is a quote - from a United States politician. 


> Brian your definitely going hear some comments about that last line. Just thinking to myself…Africa is a continent of many countries.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Control-* just heard back from the dealership- NOGO They want $2,200 of BS add ons…. like you say if a person is looking for a new vehicle- good luck.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Speaking of country sizes, what about Guam capsizing? ) Or maybe the island will sink?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, that was pretty dumb. Originally, I thought it was taken out of context, but nope.
Kinda like the time Obama said there were 54 States, or something to that effect.


> Speaking of country sizes, what about Guam capsizing? ) Or maybe the island will sink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw was burning the wood, more than it was cutting…might be a tad dull? So…









Hey, at least it fits MY bandsaw….1/4" seems to work about the best, for me…6 tpi.

Sanded that box with some 220, by hand, then with some 0000 steel wool….then a second coat was brushed on..









Lid is a bit "showy" and…









There are now handles on the ends…









Let this sit a spell, and see how it turns out….


----------



## BurlyBob

Brian was that guy, Johnson who thought Guam would capsize because the number of US troops we had there? Yeah, that joker is a real winner and can you believe he's been re elected?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Before I post further- I wish to share when Brian posted that Africa comment and Top Max added Guam… I almost went along but Top Max has been posting and enlightening us for a while on the Liberal shenanigans that are taking place in the U.S. North West… All I wish to add I appreciate and thank God for where I live. God Bless America but also the rest of the world…

From a Bob Dylan song- "There are a lot of hungry people out there who have FORKS but don't have FOOD…"

Musician or prophet? Here is a link to Dylan and food…

*18 Bob Dylan Songs About Foods*
https://www.needsomefun.net/bob-dylan-songs-about-food-what-is-typical-dylan-food/

*Wheat Futures Are the Hottest Stock on Wall Street*
https://www.vice.com/en/article/k7wyew/wheat-futures-are-the-hottest-stock-on-wall-street


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- * Your bandsaw blade post made me think what a good pair of shoes feels like and nice job with the wooden boxes…

*Shop Time with the Laser-* Finally I got those vectors to work-

Trial and error-










The workable model for smaller 3-6" cuttings…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy, some shop but more getting things in order with yard now that weather is marginally better.

Family reports all alive and doing as well as can be expected.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny what a nice praise report…

keep us posted…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit* clarification on your post, please-

*"Boss was looking for a new Fire Pit"…*

*Does this mean that the original burn barrel is being replaced?* :>(((










Please post a pic of the Woodshed's official burn pit…


----------



## bandit571

Means the 3 year old Fire pit has rusted beyond redemption…and needs tossed out to the curb….

PayDay is this coming Wednesday…we'll see what she can find…

Trash can IN the shop is FULL…will get emptied out when the wind has died down enough to burn….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Please post a pic of the "official version"... Years ago the fire pit was a place to go and "burn" and for me bonding, with my son. Today the "green" people say no to public burning…

Oh well, I would burn but MDF and acrylic have no place in a burn pit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Before I post further- I wish to share when Brian posted that Africa comment and Top Max added Guam… I almost went along but Top Max has been posting and enlightening us for a while on the Liberal shenanigans that are taking place in the U.S. North West… All I wish to add I appreciate and thank God for where I live. God Bless America but also the rest of the world…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If there is any justice the wicked politicians here will be condemned by God to suffer eternal punishment in Hell. They promote drugs and thefts to support addiction which leads to violence. A couple of miles west of here prowlers shoot at homeowners who confront them in the wee hours. The news is full of violence every day. The chity maximizing risks to lives and homes ignoring propane, fire, structural, and traffic safety is unconscionable. The mayor confessed to being a Boeing financial leader in the last Voter's Pamphlet. That leadership's Myopic Financial Policy motived by greed sacrificed 564 people with the 737 motivated by greed since 2005. In Uganda, it is a much more humanitarian. Witchcraft is practiced to enhance businesses. They only sacrifice one, usually a child to enhance a business.

Today the jury awarded $150 million to the Seattle Crane Collapse victims' families. The 2 companies ignoring safety standards removing the safety pins early and removing it in 25 mph wind *-claimed they did nothing wrong.* They killed 4, 2 workmen and 2 driving on the street. Anyway, the stupidest thing I ever did in my life was believing the chity had any competent people in the building department and they would correct the wall when the perpetrator used it for an illegal retaining wall! Then the fire chief sent me a letter saying propane code and seismic issues are not in their scope of work. He said to contact the chity. The biggest earthquake ever recorded on modern equipment is expected and seismic issues are not in his scope of work!!? Who the 7734 will be our first responders if the fire department doesn't know about seismic? ;(( The fire marshall told me they just pull the numbers out of a hat when discussing the International Fire Code's 10-foot tree canopy clearance from structures. If she doesn't understand the codes any better than that how will she enforce them, understand the lessons of the past that caused their development, and have a safe community? Wildfires have increased nearly 10 times in the last 15 years and 40% are in western WA which used to be fireproof.

A friend was on the Canadian team that investigated thousands of fires to develop the Wildland Urban Interface code. They investigated every building that did not burn in one town's wildfire. An interesting hat those numbers were pulled out of, eh? This is a perfect example of why politicians should not be allowed to be involved in any safety issues. The fire department's board of governance is comprised of the mayors from 3 local chities and 6 chity council members from them. I am sure if they had a board of commissioners comprised of knowledgeable and experienced firefighters propane and seismic issues would be in the department's scope of work. The fire marshal would probably be familiar with the codes and know the clearances are not pulled out of a hat. For example, None of the Class I Division 1 clearance for gas pumps are "pulled out of a hat." They are based on the characteristics of gasoline vapors pooling around a pump on a still day. I walked away from one of those explosions uninjured working in that industry. The wicked mayor thinks she is smarter than the millions of people who developed the codes over the last century on a 3-year cycle with continuous peer review. She accommodates all violations maximizing the risks of death and destruction. There is one exception. A former fire marshal cited the perpetrator for planting shrubs in the 10-foot flammable clearance zone around the propane tank. The mayor must hate that citation. The chity enforces it every time the perpetrator replants )

This is the eighth time I have gone up against authoritarian bullys to protect a large group of people's safety. The first time was a superintendent exhausting heaters into a job site with about 35 workmen to save heat. He maintains first place because his carbon monoxide would have had serious injuries and dead bodies within a couple of hours. The nasty mayor's administration remains in second place maximizing risks to the lives of up to 60 people, including 18 children, and 20 homes ignoring propane, fire, and structural codes waiting for a triggering event; wildfire or earthquake. Third place is a manager who refused to verify safety circuits in 4 boilers in elementary schools. The programmer made an error leaving a boiler on when it was started. The engineer's design bypassed safety circuits and the high-temperature cutout. The pressure relief valve prevented a boiler explosion in the elementary school. The control company manager refused to allow verifying the safety circuits in 4 previous elementary schools without a programming error. He is in 3rd place behind the chity because there was a level of redundancy to save the schools; the pressure relief valves.


----------



## rad457

Took some time away from a Plant stand build to fire up one of Bandit's cordless routers Didn't have the blade needed but luckily did had a batch of #55 blades and found what I needed. Had to sharpen it first of course, the whole box was new, never used? Found a chunk of Poplar/Aspen an Work continues on the the tray;s for the Pen Box.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Took some time away from a Plant stand build to fire up one of Bandit s cordless routers Didn t have the blade needed but luckily did had a batch of #55 blades and found what I needed. Had to sharpen it first of course, the whole box was new, never used? Found a chunk of Poplar/Aspen an Work continues on the the tray;s for the Pen Box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Andre


That is the fanciest cordless router I have ever seen) Nice work.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Topa - *Wildland Urban Interface* is an excellent name for a Band.

Also, there is happy news everyday too, you just have to stay away from the NEWS to find it. And ya gotta stay away from Politicos too, not much good news to be found with that bunch of….............
You know, like, "hey, I managed to wake up today." cool. 
Or, "I mananged to get my shoes on today." cool. 
Or, "wow, that strawberry I just ate actually tasted like something." cool. 
Or, "my dog just ate a bunch of grass and his tummy will feel better after he pukes where I am most likely to step in it." cool. 
Or, always the crowd pleaser, hey, "the World didnt end today!" Cool. And so on…...........

That is Good News, Gunny. Peace be with them.

B.Bob. I forget who said that "country" line, or I would have mentioned it. That one is a running joke on another Forum I am a member of, where we play hardball, no moderators. We throw that one around so much we have all forgotten who said it. You may be right, but I am thinking it was a woman.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - *Wildland Urban Interface* is an excellent name for a Band.
> 
> Also, there is happy news everyday too, you just have to stay away from the NEWS to find it.
> You know, like, "hey, I managed to wake up today, cool."
> Or, "I mananged to get my shoes on today, cool."
> Or, "wow, that strawberry I just ate actually tasted like something, cool."
> Or, "my dog just ate a bunch of grass and his tummy will feel better after he pukes where I am most likely to step in it, cool."
> Or, always the crowd pleaser, hey, "the World didnt end today. Cool." And so on…...........
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No doubt about that! ;(( *Wildland Urban Interface* is probably copyrighted. It is a fire code name.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning catch up-*

*Andre-* nice work with that cordless…

*Top Max-* great morning read for me…

Up early and off to the Doctor…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit, The Amish make fire pits (high quality) I bought a Stainless Steel pit. I burn wood.

Brian I did laugh at Africa is a great country.

Andre, very cool work.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, cool nippy am. Grandfather sun is shinning and a nice 75 predicted. Rain tonight and tomorrow but in the 70s again tomorrow.

DW Do not let the Dr. lead you astray.

Andre Have one of those "Cordless Routers" that was Grandfathers. Never used it, have only the base unit, no bits etc.

Brian Agree on the news. Happy news needs a better place.

Everyone else Have a good day. I will be in the shop.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guys sad news.

Uncle Wah has passed. Warren Schlapher 98. One of a kind. Our last words where "I love you".

Rest in peace Wah.


----------



## bandit571

^Condolences.

Morning to ya…47 mostly cloudy degrees outside

At least it isn't a Monday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back from the Dr.- My blood sugar was spiking at around 300-400 causing great consternation… Dr. said that it was the prednisone for bronchitis that is/was the culprit. Ron, it wasn't the doctor that was leading me astray it was me reading the Google articles…

The good news is that I live peacefully another day…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Saudi Arabia Considers Accepting Yuan Instead of Dollars for Chinese Oil Sales*
Saudi Arabia is in active talks with Beijing to price some of its oil sales to China in yuan, people familiar with the matter said, a move that would dent the U.S. dollar's dominance of the global petroleum market and mark another shift by the world's top crude exporter toward Asia.

*Does anybody remember what happened to Lybia, Iraq, and Iran when they went off the US petrodollar?*


----------



## controlfreak

> Guys sad news.
> 
> Uncle Wah has passed. Warren Schlapher 98. One of a kind. Our last words where "I love you".
> 
> Rest in peace Wah.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Uncle Wah sound like a man I would have loved to have met. Condolences and sympathy to you and his family.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

MYKOLAIV, Ukraine… here is an article with pics to try and explain what is currently going on there…










https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/15/world/europe/ukraine-mykolaiv-russia-war.html

*Is Washington Fighting Russia Down to the Last Ukrainian?*
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/03/ron-paul/is-washington-fighting-russia-down-to-the-last-ukrainian/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sympathies, Petey. 98 though, thats a pretty good run.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

[Removed by Admin]


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* great morning read for me…
> 
> Up early and off to the Doctor…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


How do we fix this wicked place? The symptoms are similar to the Roman world collapsing when there was no social order ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Is Washington Fighting Russia Down to the Last Ukrainian?*
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/03/ron-paul/is-washington-fighting-russia-down-to-the-last-ukrainian/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No doubt about that ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* To answer your question I can't but what will bring me joy is Bandit's new fire pit, I believe he is getting it Wednesday and on the 17th of March I hope that he posts his thoughts on Orange, which many people don't know about. Stay tuned (please no spoiler alerts)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lunch and a nap…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Topa, I could answer your question in a number of ways. And, I could offer some solutions too. No matter how ugly things might appear, I try to stay positive.

So, heres how I look at it:

Bad times create Good Men.
Good Men create Good Times.
Good Times create Bad Men.

It may be that we NEED some Bad Times to create Good Men again!


----------



## bandit571

Might be enough parts of wood to qualify as a Project?









Photo "studio" is on my dining room table, using the natural sunlight shining in through the south facing windows.


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit the "studio" pictures color quality is better. Nice sharp pictures. The boxes aren't bad either.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Taken about 3 to 5 years ago. Uncle Wah wanted a boat ride. Canal crawl. He was in his late 80's. Aunt Madge had dementia real bad. He liked the warmth of the Fla sun.

Just he and I went for a ride.


----------



## Peteybadboy

today's work,




























A/C is in and holding at 75 degrees. It actually got to 71. Very well insulated.

Shop is a mess but working on that


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Might be enough parts of wood to qualify as a Project?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo "studio" is on my dining room table, using the natural sunlight shining in through the south facing windows.
> 
> - bandit571


Studio-ooo-ho-ho pics are a good improvement  Boxes look twice a good.

*Petey* Why didn't do a 2 car garage?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Topa, I could answer your question in a number of ways. And, I could offer some solutions too. No matter how ugly things might appear, I try to stay positive.
> 
> So, heres how I look at it:
> 
> Bad times create Good Men.
> Good Men create Good Times.
> Good Times create Bad Men.
> 
> It may be that we NEED some Bad Times to create Good Men again!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Another solution would be to stop electing bad men (bad women too!).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Daylight Saving Time update…* In AZ we do not do DST but I constantly hear people complain…










*
The Senate on Tuesday approved a proposal to make daylight saving time permanent, which if passed in the House and signed by President Biden, would mean Americans would never again have to set their clocks back an hour and lose an hour of afternoon daylight in the fall and winter.*

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/598314-senate-unanimously-approves-making-daylight-saving-time-permanent


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Dancing is good for masculinity, helps men understand their identity*
https://www.studyfinds.org/dancing-good-for-masculinity/

*Here is a video-*
https://www.studyfinds.org/dancing-good-for-masculinity/

*Do we have any dancing woodworkers?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is one for Top Max tonight The Ides of March*










*The Ides of March is the 74th day in the Roman calendar, corresponding to 15 March. It was marked by several religious observances and was notable for the Romans as a deadline for settling debts. In 44 BC, it became notorious as the date of the assassination of Julius Caesar, which made the Ides of March a turning point in Roman history.*

IMO- it was the JFK assignation in 1963 that changed America in my timeframe…


----------



## bandit571

Strange fact about those "Studio" pictures…..nothing was changed on the camera…same settings, same tripod.

Only thing I changed was where the light source was, and what the background was….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Strange fact about those "Studio" pictures…..nothing was changed on the camera…same settings, same tripod.
> 
> Only thing I changed was where the light source was, and what the background was….
> 
> - bandit571


Light is the number 1 factor. There used to be many florescent tube colors for various applications.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit IMO your pics are good and I have seen the improvements you have been making. If you were trying to market them in a higher price range. Otherwise, it works for me.

Ps I like the project on the workbench with the surrounding traditional tools…. grassroots look



















Pss- Please post a pic of the new fire pit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How about this fire pit *DW*? Ony thing legal during fire season here. 
https://www.amazon.com/Outland-Firebowl-883-Resistant-Diameter/dp/B00FWKVGQ0/ref=sr_1_6?crid=78ZQBRAVJKFM&keywords=propane%2Bfire%2Bpit%2Bportable&nav_sdd=aps&qid=1647400737&sprefix=propane%2Bfire&sr=8-6&th=1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

No No NO This has been our standard from the three previous forums…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good night- * Top Max please leave me a morning wake-up read or 2…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> No No NO This has been our standard from the three previous forums…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ho Ho HO! That is not legal during fire season. It could start any day and go through October. What ya gonna do all summer?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx but I was awakened by an alert that Pottz has started a new forum *new show-the craftsman*
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/317547

Is it me or are we entering into the "traditional woodworking phase"?

Woodshed-

Mokes-

and now Pottz_

All 3 three post around traditional woodworking tools… Support Bandit as our lead traditional woodworker for now it is time for him to get the proper respect that he has earned…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Good night- * Top Max please leave me a morning wake-up read or 2…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sorry, my fingerprints are nearly worn off. I need to let them grow back. I don't want the police to be suspicious if I get confused with all the criminals here ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

Why not 2 car? We have a two car and my large one car. My shop is in the one car garage. It is deeper and wider than a normal one car garage. 500 sq feet. I can put stuff in the other garage as well.

The lot size dictated the foot print.

I have got to call Harvey tools today. I was sent a link to buy what I am looking at for 500 less, and pay now. They had all my info. I have no idea how that have that info. Strange.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Rainy day, but 70s and all is looking good. My desire to end the time changing seems to be happening. Now if we could get Congress to attack Spam. Things for the average man.

Other items that need attending:
Grocery Carts, vehicle inspection, no wobble wheels and baby seat removal, dirty diapers where food is put yuck
Double doors at business that have one locked on one open, bad for the wrist.
.9 cent addition to gas. Round it up. No other retail commodity is priced to the tenth of a cent.
Trailer hitches on trucks, left on to damage other cars. Cars must have 5mph bumpers by law, not trucks. More trucks than cars. Trailer hitch off the vehicle except for when towing. 
etc etc. etc.

Rant of the week. Have a good day. Off to the shop. Errands with the wife later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Today may be the day when Bandit gets a new fire pit… I will offer some accessories made from used golf clubs…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Stagecoach Etiquette*
https://truewestmagazine.com/stagecoach-etiquette/


----------



## bandit571

A pause in the Bill Paying, Grocery Shopping….for Lunch from 2G's…a South Caroline Style BBQ joint here in town..

A square of butter infused Cornbread
BIG scoop of home-made Cole Slaw
BIG mound of Fries, and..
2 FAT Catfish Fillets, done up South Carolina style….or. as the owner calls it…"Catfish done up right"

Have found out that Kroger's does NOT sell any thing from Guinness….Opted for a Traditional Lager, instead…currently chilling in the fridge…

Part 2 of Shopping Day coming up soon…
64 clear and SUNNY degrees outside….might even hit the low 70s?


----------



## 987Ron

Took the Son's F-150 to the Ford Dealer in town. Priced a step or running board for the truck. They wanted $900 to install the two steps. Bolt holes already exist in truck and the steps. 3 in front, 2 in back. So to hold the board in place and attach 10 bolts, $900. I estimate I could do it in less than 30 minutes. Turned them down, they do not want to just sell the steps unless they install them, claim its a liability thing. BS all the way.


----------



## rad457

> Took the Son s F-150 to the Ford Dealer in town. Priced a step or running board for the truck. They wanted $900 to install the two steps. Bolt holes already exist in truck and the steps. 3 in front, 2 in back. So to hold the board in place and attach 10 bolts, $900. I estimate I could do it in less than 30 minutes. Turned them down, they do not want to just sell the steps unless they install them, claim its a liability thing. BS all the way.
> 
> - 987Ron


Amazon or E-bay? my last F-150 needed trailer mirrors, dealership $1500.00 (not installed) E-bay $200.00. about an hour to install, 45 min. 1st one 15 for the 2nd LOL! new truck going to need new side steps, chrome peeling off the factory ones! Not covered by warranty?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fords have a warranty?


----------



## bandit571

Might check out Silverado Trucks…in Sidney, OH…..as Scott sells a lot of such truck items…


----------



## controlfreak

> Took the Son s F-150 to the Ford Dealer in town. Priced a step or running board for the truck. They wanted $900 to install the two steps. Bolt holes already exist in truck and the steps. 3 in front, 2 in back. So to hold the board in place and attach 10 bolts, $900. I estimate I could do it in less than 30 minutes. Turned them down, they do not want to just sell the steps unless they install them, claim its a liability thing. BS all the way.
> 
> - 987Ron


They sell parts all day long which is why they have a parts department. You are better off going to an independent customization retailer if you want to have them installed. If not there are lots of them on amazon for about $250


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Stagecoach Etiquette*
> https://truewestmagazine.com/stagecoach-etiquette/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 Etiquette? What is Etiquette? Nothing like that here ;(( All the Walgreens storefronts have been driven into with stolen trucks to get the ATMs. Could that be stopped by Etiquette?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last night PBS Frontline broadcast Putin's Road to War S40 Ep7 and Putin's Way S33 EP2. He was raised in a one-room apartment and is now one of the richest people on earth. All based on corruption. The Russian economy is based on bribes ;( Shocking and unbelievable. He was put in power to protect Yeltsin's fraud ;(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Yes, yes but please try to accept that all or most countries are in power due to corruption- remember Ukraine - Zelensky was a comedian, Reagan, and Schwartnager were actors… Can we agree on this…


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron-$900, that's total BS. I did my running boards in my garage in about an hour and I hate working on rigs. I hate wasting money even more!


----------



## 987Ron

I agree have ordered a set from local parts store that the son approved. Will install them myself, even with the new Hip. Take longer to get the tools out and put them away than the job itself. I was in the auto parts business as a factory rep for shocks, exhaust and gas springs for 30 years so pretty familiar with the BS.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* "when I was a young man I thought like a young man, now that I am an old man I think like an old man."










Go get them, my friend…


----------



## bandit571

Shopping Day Part 2, completed….in need of a NAP.

Fire Pit, Old Style..









3 years of use and abuse…so…spent $61 and change today…
Fire Pit, New Style…









Still in box, needs assembled…maybe later, after a NAP?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

FANTASTIC! We now have a new official pit!!! I will keep the old barrel in storage… Please post the first burn…


----------



## rad457

> Fords have a warranty?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Ya surprised me to! Think I did have some done back around 2009, spark plugs on the 5.4 Li.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The Spanish economy used to be based on bribes too, until they joined the European Union. Now all the fun is gone, the EU killed it. Lol.

Corruption works in a funny way. First it is a one or two, then everyone is like, well, fork it, if they can get away with it, Im doing it too. Then the goose gets cooked, and the gold gets crooked.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The Spanish economy used to be based on bribes too, until they joined the European Union. Now all the fun is gone, the EU killed it. Lol.
> 
> Corruption works in a funny way. First it is a one or two, then everyone is like, well, fork it, if they can get away with it, Im doing it too. Then the goose gets cooked, and the gold gets crooked.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Years ago I remember a major US company was in trouble here for standard practice in another country, paid bribes as required to do business  Frontline said the US passed a no corruption aw in 2003 it was a big problem for Russian companies )



> *Top Max-* Yes, yes but please try to accept that all or most countries are in power due to corruption- remember Ukraine - Zelensky was a comedian, Reagan, and Schwartnager were actors… Can we agree on this…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It is obvious we need some kind of qualifications. Maybe a psychological exam to eliminate stupidity, corruption, and treason.


----------



## rad457

Hey Canada has a Substitute Drama Teacher? Still answers with a lot of Umm's and Ahhs, if his Daddy wasn't so Famous would of been in jail by now!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Raising a glass (Melvin Lairds, my best) for the occasion.

Hope you join me. To Uncle Wah.


----------



## bandit571

Just got up from a much needed nap…..will see how it go…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Raising a glass (Melvin Lairds, my best) for the occasion.
> 
> Hope you join me. To Uncle Wah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Here's to Uncle Wah!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit posted his new fire pit… I found this; he may wish to add to the pit…

Honestly, I am a sentimentalist, and whenever I find a loving used piece, I can remember the project and memories of the project… Also if I am able to I may even reuse it in a project or a test run…

Here is an example, back in my contractor days- This is a piece of cherry .25 veneer that was used in a rustic cherry custom kitchen ($$$) 20 years ago…*









*
It survived, and the memories of that kitchen project- priceless…

to be continued…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just got up from a much needed nap…..will see how it go…
> 
> - bandit571


*Before March 17th*










*on March 17th…*










I always found your March 17th - orange commentary extremely interesting and truthful… Looking forward to your post…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sleep experts say Senate has it wrong: Standard time, not daylight saving, should be permanent*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/sleep-experts-say-senate-has-it-wrong-standard-time-not-daylight-saving-should-be-permanent/ar-AAV9l4d?ocid=uxbndlbing


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Sleep experts say Senate has it wrong: Standard time, not daylight saving, should be permanent*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/sleep-experts-say-senate-has-it-wrong-standard-time-not-daylight-saving-should-be-permanent/ar-AAV9l4d?ocid=uxbndlbing
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Politicians are ideologues, not capable of considering facts according to psychologists. Lying and narcissism are their primary traits. Most decisions are groupthink as identified by Professor Janis in the 70s. Our neighborhood and lives would not be at risk if that were not true ;((((((



> - DesertWoodworker


That is kindling! ;(( We need firewood. ;0


----------



## rad457

> Raising a glass (Melvin Lairds, my best) for the occasion.
> 
> Hope you join me. To Uncle Wah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I raise a glass on Dads Birthday and again on the day he departed. I can know see see his appreciation for a fine Single Malt! I have grown quite fond of the Balvenie Caribbean cask, but seldom decline most Glen's nor some good Irish?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Shoot, they had all that lying and narcissism thing figured out during Rome´s heyday. See Cato, the politician above politics; Ceasar´s arch enemy.

He wore a poor mans robes, ate their bread, and walked barefoot in winter - and he was a Roman aristocrat.

Cato was once involved in a fight. He refused to accept an apology from the offender - "I dont even remember being hit." Boom. Checkmate mike drop.

When Patrick Henry said "give me liberty or give me death," he was cribbing from Cato.
When Nathan Hale regretted that he had but one life to give for his country, he was lifting words from Cato.
George Washington, John adams, Samuel Adams were all honored as the Cato of their time.


----------



## controlfreak

Putin is not talking about cleansing his people. It they don't fully support him "they are like a fly that goes in your mouth and must be spit out". This I believe is the talk of someone that is fearing everyone. Yesterday I gave him 10 days, today it is 9 days till his people turn on him.


----------



## Peteybadboy

yesterday I was determined to get all the clamps out of boxes and up on a wall. I had extra black pipe, then was trying to figure out a way to make a wood pipe holder. Lowes search came up w black pipe holders perfect solution.

Urologist at 3:45. I'm on a 6 month plan. Dad had prostate cancer.

Up until that appointment I can continue in the shop.

Bought the Harvey Alpha 15" band saw. I left the order in my shopping cart for a few days, they sent me a "sale" notice yesterday, I think I saved 250 bucks. Ship date is June (maybe)


----------



## 987Ron

A hazy cool morning. 73 later. Shop time for a bit. coat of finish on yarn box.

Not much else happening here. Maybe take a nap this afternoon.

Be good and have a nice day.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya!

Breakfast is the usual 4 pills, and a corned beef and swiss cheese on wheat bread sammich.

Rumour Control says there MIGHT be a yard sale this morning…

A Road Trip to check that out, then go over and buy 10 Ash boards…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Putin is not talking about cleansing his people. It they don t fully support him "they are like a fly that goes in your mouth and must be spit out". This I believe is the talk of someone that is fearing everyone. Yesterday I gave him 10 days, today it is 9 days till his people turn on him.
> 
> - controlfreak


An inside job would certainly be quicker and cheaper than the US yet again footing the bill and carrying out the mission. Then again, we've just been told that more spending is reducing our national debt, must be some of that new woke math? With that logic the best way for me to be able to go pay cash for a new BMW for my wife would be to first go buy myself a new truck!


----------



## bandit571

No yard sale found, this morning, drat…

Road trip for Lumber: 7 boards at 1×6 x 48", and 4 boards at 1×6 x74", Quarter sawn white Ash= $30….

Taking a Lunch Break..then will see about assembly of the new Fire Pit…May take the old one out to the curb?

Great Britain, France and Turkey were allies, fighting the Russians for the Crimea 1854….something about a very BAD charge?

"If we do not learn from History's Mistakes..we are bound to repeat them"

Did you know…..That John Paul Jones was also an Admiral in the Russian Navy? Served under Catherine the Great


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I wonder who the next Dr. Evil will be after it isnt Putin´s turn anymore?


----------



## rad457

Wonder how long it will take China to seize Taiwan?


----------



## bandit571

Fire Pit has been assembled..despite the leg cramps..









Got most of the old Fire Pit removed….just couldn't get the "base" to budge…so…jam the new one down onto the old…Gives this one a bit more height anyway…Comes with it's own foul weather cover, too. 









Can't burn anything until after 6:30pm, anyway…

Now…where IS that COLD lager….I seemed to have worked up a wee bit of a thirst…


----------



## bandit571

There is a song, by the Irish Rovers..called "The wearing of the Green."

Because, there was a time in Ireland, IF they caught you "Wearing the Green", they would simply hang you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Fantastic the new one looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> There is a song, by the Irish Rovers..called "The wearing of the Green."
> 
> Because there was a time in Ireland, IF they caught you "Wearing the Green", they would simply hang you…
> 
> - bandit571


*YESTERDAY-*










Here is an easy read on this…

Irish Rebellion of 1798
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_Rebellion_of_1798

The Wearing of the Green
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wearing_of_the_Green

TODAY-










*Regardless if you are celebrating then enjoy this day. *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Putin is not talking about cleansing his people. It they don t fully support him "they are like a fly that goes in your mouth and must be spit out". This I believe is the talk of someone that is fearing everyone. Yesterday I gave him 10 days, today it is 9 days till his people turn on him.
> 
> - controlfreak


News said last night a Russian woman holding a sign opposing the war was sentenced to 15 years in prison.


----------



## controlfreak

That's because she was holding the sign behind the live news anchor's head. I like that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Putin is not talking about cleansing his people. It they don t fully support him "they are like a fly that goes in your mouth and must be spit out". This I believe is the talk of someone that is fearing everyone. Yesterday I gave him 10 days, today it is 9 days till his people turn on him.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> News said last night a Russian woman holding a sign opposing the war was sentenced to 15 years in prison.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Then we have in the U.S. with the infamous January 6th people… held the jail cells . But to show how understanding the system is we have-

Court orders Jussie Smollett released from jail during the appeal…

Jussie Smollett was ordered released from jail Wednesday by an appeals court that agreed with his lawyers that he should be released pending the appeal of his conviction for lying to police about a racist and homophobic attack.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, Bandit, I did know that about John Paul Jones.
Did you know that the English requested Catherine provide them with mercenaries to fight against the upstarts revolting against the English Crown in the Americas? She told them NO. When they again requested she provide them troops, and offered the island of Minorca as a bonus, she again said "Get bent, pound sand, NO!"


----------



## bandit571

Fire Pit, first burn…while holding a Yuengling Traditional Lager…had to do something, while watching the flames…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> An inside job would certainly be quicker and cheaper than the US yet again footing the bill and carrying out the mission. Then again, we ve just been told that more spending is reducing our national debt, must be some of that new woke math? With that logic the best way for me to be able to go pay cash for a new BMW for my wife would be to first go buy myself a new truck!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


bigblock, let me explain the system. 2020 national debt was 26.945 Trillion. 2021 national debt was 28.429
Trillion. That is a 5.5% increase. 2020 to 2021 inflation is 10%. The truth is it is probably higher, but let's use the "official" number. That is a 4.5% reduction in national debt value.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Then we have in the U.S. with the infamous January 6th people… held the jail cells . But to show how understanding the system is we have-
> 
> Court orders Jussie Smollett released from jail during the appeal…
> 
> Jussie Smollett was ordered released from jail Wednesday by an appeals court that agreed with his lawyers that he should be released pending the appeal of his conviction for lying to police about a racist and homophobic attack.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


There were no consequences for the 6-month insurrection that cost businesses 3 billion dollars.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Fire Pit, first burn…while holding a Yuengling Traditional Lager…had to do something, while watching the flames…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


*The "Fire Pit" has been consecrated…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Why are so few Americans willing to defend their country?*










*Ergo, under attack, 38 per cent of Americans would pile their SUVs high and join foreshortening tailbacks headed for Canada or Mexico, while wealthier families would clamber onto private jets and zoom off to bunkers well stocked with tinned paté in New Zealand.*
https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/why-are-so-few-americans-willing-to-defend-their-country


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No doubt we have a lot of cowards. Most people will not even stand up to wicked politicians who support greedy developers ignoring safety standards. We have a neighbor who did not call the police when he saw a guy breaking into a house. He didn't even bother to write down the perpetrator's license plate number ;(((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*On a lighter note…*


----------



## 987Ron

DW Don't remember, I am feeble.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* Please! are you not going to install truck running boards?


----------



## 987Ron

No, ordered them today at a Truck accessory place, X-Line. They install for $99. Truck goes in tomorrow morning and should be done in an hour.

Son has surgery tomorrow for the 90% torn Achilles Tendon. Have one of those bedside U shaped tables to put together for his computer. He will be in bed for awhile, not sure how long.

So lots going on. Thankful the hip is doing well and I can do all of this. No problems there.


----------



## 987Ron

11:15 here and big day tomorrow so off to the bed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Are you asking for a tuck-in and video?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Are you asking for a tuck-in and video?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm guessing *peace and quiet* ))) )))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max*- Ron is our elder here… as for peace and quiet- Ron is the personality type whether diving or driving…

*Some laser and CNC prototype designs- Almost there… *










*and this laser-cut…*


----------



## bandit571

Ok..so…I now have 11 boards to work with..









52 linear feet of 1×6 Ash…..awaiting the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up to come up with a plan for these….
The "short" ones are 48" long….the four longer ones are 6' 2"....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lots of boxes or something bigger?


----------



## rad457

Well, There be a lot of us Red Necks here in Alberta that would defend our property an are,an as I have been told fairly well armed
Do like the Fire pit!
Had a sip of the Irish tonight in honor of me 1/2 Irish Wife, perhaps some Glen. for the other half tomorrow?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ha, I still remember mine, (609) 466 1372.


> *On a lighter note…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ha, I still remember mine, (609) 466 1372.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


we had 466 4xxx but no area code


----------



## Peteybadboy

Off to NJ. Flight at 630.

Funeral services for Uncle Wah at 11, then burial. Repast with family. Then home for a drink with Bro, sis, and Mom and Bro in law.

Dinner with that group at a nice Italian place.

Back home on Saturday, to a house full of Nolan's (wife's side). Looking forward to that.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> *Why are so few Americans willing to defend their country?*
> 
> *Ergo, under attack, 38 per cent of Americans would pile their SUVs high and join foreshortening tailbacks headed for Canada or Mexico, while wealthier families would clamber onto private jets and zoom off to bunkers well stocked with tinned paté in New Zealand.*
> https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/why-are-so-few-americans-willing-to-defend-their-country
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's terrible.

I mean,* tinned pate*, you're probably better off shipping them to New Zealand now just to get the barbarians out


----------



## 987Ron

wife is dog sitting the DIL's Corgi as son's surgery on the heel is this am. Plenty to do. Coffee and a couple of things to do at the son's house for his coming home. May be tomorrow.

Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning- Pills and leftover pizza for breakfast… A lot of interesting articles on world events but since it is early; lets start with woodworking tips…

*7 CLEVER Painters Tape Tricks Everyone Should Know*


----------



## bandit571

Corned Beef & Swiss on Wheat Bread..for lunch today.

65 partly sunny degrees outside the doors

And…it IS a F R I D A Y!

Pick up the phone, make sure no one else is on the line, and dial the 4 digit number you want to talk to. IF it was "out of town" the Operator had to connect you.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I made up a new tape trick today. Installing kitchen cabs island. My helper, the son in law of client, is retarded. We were missing the filler pieces and brackets you connect to the cabinet backs so you can screw them together. I told him exactly what to go buy, reminded him just before he went out, wrote it down on a pad for him to take, which he didnt take. He went to Ikea three times in all, and we still didnt have enough brackets so I could lock all the cabs together. I had almost everything locked together yesterday, level, etc, minus these two inserts, went to get the brackets we still needed today. Anyway, the filler pieces I had to insert down between the backs of the cabs were small and if I messed up they would have fallen down to the bottom and impossible to get out, as everything was screwed together. I was like, hmmm? So I wrapped each of these filler pieces in tape, left some tape over extended so as to create a handle. Got them into place, then secured the tape to the cabinet so the inserts wouldnt drop, then I could work on getting the screws in place. Done and done!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

quote of the day:
well, I couldnt decide which was better, so you get two:


----------



## BurlyBob

That blue tape has come in handy for so many things! It's truly amazing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BB- blue tape is a staple in my shop but we want to consider and add "Frog tape" ... I use both…



















*a must-have Gorilla tape…
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*In addition to Brians…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Wow, I inadvertently posted- Bandit hit 1200 posts…*


----------



## bandit571

And, now onto 2,000 we go.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My day was a blessing- *I received a phone call- I had a dealership call to tell me that he had a Tremor Ranger that a customer canceled and it was available. It was fantastic, honored my retirement discount, no dealer additional add ons- fantastic deal on the trade all done in 3 hours… technology at its finest… and God's blessing…


----------



## bandit571

A rough idea..for the next project…concerns the stand I made for the Drill Press..









It is too narrow out in front….but. I could install a "bank" of drawers into the side…

Space is 20-3/4" tall, by just over 11" wide…and about 10-1/2" deep…..maybe 4 or 5 drawers? 11" wide (unless I do an overlay front) and maybe 10" or so on the length of the sides…

Maybe do some runners into the sides of the drawers?

Will be working up a "Paper Plan" this weekend…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *My day was a blessing- *I received a phone call- I had a dealership call to tell me that he had a Tremor Ranger that a customer canceled and it was available. It was fantastic, honored my retirement discount, no dealer additional add ons- fantastic deal on the trade all done in 3 hours… technology at its finest… and God s blessing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Perfect timing; spring break ) you can go see momma and break it in. ??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Mom- is doing great with our current plan… moving to OH soon… I'll be able to visit Bandit I hope…

Laundry room furniture - a Bandit bench is needed… But are people willing to share their laundry room pics…

Bandit +1 on the side stand…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- take over tonight…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Mom- is doing great with our current plan… moving to OH soon… I ll be able to visit Bandit I hope…
> 
> Laundry room furniture - a Bandit bench is needed… But are people willing to share their laundry room pics…
> 
> Bandit +1 on the side stand…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No furniture. It is a workspace. No sluffing off ))))) laying around )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Mom- is doing great with our current plan… moving to OH soon… I ll be able to visit Bandit I hope…
> 
> Laundry room furniture - a Bandit bench is needed… But are people willing to share their laundry room pics…
> 
> Bandit +1 on the side stand…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Fergot: How you gonna breakin in the truck? Short commutes isn't good. Should be long drives at varying speeds.


----------



## bandit571

Had to block someone, tonight…a Pompous Ass named Derek Cohen…..Not only does he STALK me on this site, but 3 other sites as well.

Good bloody riddance…


----------



## rad457

Derek Cohen, for some reason that name sounds familiar? checked my Buddies list, not there but then neither is Bandit's
That is a REAL nice looking Truck Desert Woodworker, if I didn't have a trailer to haul I might be tempted!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Insomnia catch up-

*Top Max-*- Thx for the breaking in advice- agree. My commutes to work are highway and city…

*Andre-*- Thx for the compliment. The truck can tow but nothing compared to a full-size truck. How much or big are you towing?

*Bandit-* a management decision for sure.

I'll spend the day programming the radio and other instruments on the truck… house chores… and some shop time… but nothing like farming in the old days- Hops trellis on stilts… Today industrialization has changed this method and hops are important in making beer…


----------



## BurlyBob

So, you wonder who's is going to wind that bitch fight?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found this different type of wagon that caught my interest- The Roma's and their wagon. Wagons or mobile transportation has been an important part of history, and similar to today's society (people)










how does this post relate to woodworking-* mobility*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> So, you wonder who s is going to wind that bitch fight?
> 
> - BurlyBob


*Answer: Industrialization*










*No hops no beer…*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Some things you likely do not know about Ukraine:

For about two decades, beginning in the early 1990s, Ukraine was on the fast track to becoming an economic powerhouse of industrial progress, to perhaps rival the few other major industrial economies of Europe. All of that progress disintegrated due to outside influence. Ukraine was turned into a "service-based" economy, which in a sense, was a crime against the people of Ukraine.

In a crime investigation two questions need to be answered:
Who did it? And Why?

During this prosperous period in Ukraine, the schools were educating hundreds of industrial engineers; they were manufacturing trains and buses for export; they had the only shipyard in the Black Sea capable of building an air-craft carrier; they were exporting refined steel; and coal; and food. Ukraine is so rich in resources they had little need to import most raw materials. There were good jobs easily had, and a historically poor nation was transformed into a better one. Within a few years, and still ongoing, all of that prosperity was wiped out by new economic policy, and the subsequent lack of economic policy. Now, people were forced to leave Ukraine in order to find jobs, there is a waste of skillful workforce, and much informal unemployment, and a painful decrease in investment necessary for modernization. The schools no longer educate on the level set previously. Ukraine is now a net importer of all the things a society needs, their coal and steel industry more or less non-functioning.

quote by former Prime Minster of Ukraine - Anatoliy Kinakh









So, what was the catalyst for these dire changes? In a nutshell, it was the IMF. Once Ukraine had taken loans with the IMF, the IMF then began to dictate "austere" terms to Ukraine, and could now drive economic policy there. See Greece for historical example of how the IMF operates. Now, in Ukraine, energy prices were doubled or went even higher. Now, their raw materials were siphoned from the country to other destinations. Now, the People became a cheap labor pool, and many left the country. Now, they were exploited.

But the IMF does not operate independently. There a greater forces which drive its disaterous policies. See Argentina for historical example.

Ukraine was transformed from a Producer of things to a Consumer of things. Sound familiar?

You now know the - Why.

So, when the question of "Who Did It" is asked by enquiring minds, all one need to do is answer who steers the IMF.

Case closed.

One final "did you know:"

Did you know Ukraine is sitting on a vast deposit of Natural Gas? Did you know they also have untapped Oil deposits in numerous places? Did you know that somebody wants access to those, and it isnt Dr. Evil. Those folks dont give a----about the People of Ukraine.

And one final final "did you know:"

Did you know that all the people who now sympathize with poor Ukraine didnt say $hit when their economy and future was destroyed by Outsiders.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ukraine thoughts to reply to Brians's post; good insight on the IMF First let me say- WAR is terrible and bloody regardless of whose war it is; can we agree? My recent study has been to see Ukraine as a puppet to the globalists as Brian stated above. NO! not the people and culture of Ukraine but all governments…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

More on "stilts" and mobility…










The sheep were managed by shepherds who moved around on long stilts. Using stilts had several advantages. It extended their field of vision allowing them to survey distant flocks of sheep. Tall stilts also increased their stride allowing them to cover long distances in less time. Most importantly, it allowed them to traverse the soft, marshy ground that the plains became after the slightest rainfall. As a matter of fact, practically the entire population of Landes walked on slits to avoid the soggy ground during rainy days. This system of locomotion was so effective that men on stilts could keep up with horses at full trot.

Top Max did you ever use stilts in your early farming days?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Uncle Wahs services was amazing. SRO. Police escorted to the burial. Turns out uncle Wah was a founder of Fairfields VFW.

He touched a lot of people.

A well lived life.

A major got up and explained he was attached to the Army Rangers send to rescue POWs. (Machine gunner)

At the airport heading home shortly


----------



## 987Ron

> *My day was a blessing- *I received a phone call- I had a dealership call to tell me that he had a Tremor Ranger that a customer canceled and it was available. It was fantastic, honored my retirement discount, no dealer additional add ons- fantastic deal on the trade all done in 3 hours… technology at its finest… and God s blessing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking truck. No additional add ons? Where did those side steps come from? Wheels maybe?
> Drove my son's Ranger yesterday to and from the shop to add side steps. Look and work fine.
> 
> Up coffee, nice morning but windy later, rain and 78 degrees. Nice day to hit the shop.
> 
> As I have gotten older and minor less agile I find the quality of my projects have improved. Joints, finish all a bit better. I think slowing down the pace in the shop, enjoying the process of doing is the reason. a bit more experience, but I do not settle on one project type like just boxes or turning bowls My own observation of me.
> 
> Have a great day. It is Sat and tomorrow is the first day of Spring.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….drab & dreary day outside….rain has settled in for the day..might get to 67 degrees for a high, today…BAD thunderstorm rolled through last night….quite the "light show", it was.

Have 4 planks sitting on me bench in the shop…4/4×6 x4'....might start processing those down into something I can use, maybe after lunch. There is a small creek running across the shop's floor, and headed for the floor drain…

We seem to be in the same spot as in 1939's Phony War…..repeating a history we never learned from….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, agreed, DW. And you are over the target.

Well, Bandit, point taken, but history may not repeat - it sure does rhyme tho.


----------



## 987Ron

Check out your copy of Woodcraft Magazine page 18. I can brag now, published in a woodworking mag. Plus got paid for it. Wow. The mag was in the post today. Nice start for the weekend.

Yarn box is being delivered today. Pictures, maybe. if I get to it.


----------



## 987Ron

Have some German Beer caps, the wired on ones that are also on Grosch Beer. Might make interesting drawer pulls, knobs or whatever. 1" diameter, 3/4 inch tall. Red seal is firm and substantial, could be removed. Some with the wires still on, cut the wire and it falls out, some no wire. PM me if interested. No charge, postage would be minimal.


----------



## 987Ron

self delte


----------



## 987Ron

Sloth Yarn Box finished and delivered. My therapist from the hip rehab is in love with sloths, saw my daughters yarn box and wanted one. My thank you to her for all the help she gave. Loves Sloths. 
Posted the box on projects. Made this during recovery a bit at a time.


----------



## bandit571

Headed for the shop….start time around 1400 hrs. End time? When the right knee says to stop.

Gonna be a LOT of saw dust made…today…I hope..

Film at 2300 hrs, names changed to protect the guilty…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

When my wife was in Panama for some jungle R+R last year there was a sloth hanging around in a tree close to her bungalo. She has footage of it. They move very slowly, kinda like Spanish beauracracy - unless lawyers are involved. Lol.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron - congrats on being published!

I am home from NJ.

Hope to get to normal shortly


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

FYI a *Sloth*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I like the story in addition to your box project, which is up there on LJocks projects page…


----------



## bandit571

A Human Sloth?









So I have been told..

Knee declared one hour was enough IN the shop, took almost as long to process the 16 pictures…some not very pretty…









Had a bit of cutting to do…









Some worst than others…









All ripped to 4"...then cross cut..









5 sides at 10-1/4" long, 5 drawer front at 12" long…thought the sides were a bit too thick ( 7/8"!) so..









Kerfing saw, to 5/8" thickness..then a small rip saw..









Until the waste drops off..









The a bit of clean up..









Looks a bit better..









Five of these was quite enough…besides, I need to haul more planks to the shop..

May have to start a Blog?

Having an ICE COLD Yuengling Traditional Lager….I think I just might have earned it?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I gave up in the shop as well. Only spent enough time to glue up two more board and face the glue ups from yesterday. Think I'm going to hit the shower and just sit back for the rest of the day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You look like a serious customer, Bandit. I bet you could move real fast if the situation demanded it, forgetting all the kinks and binds temporarily.

Like this guy:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> More on "stilts" and mobility…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep were managed by shepherds who moved around on long stilts. Using stilts had several advantages. It extended their field of vision allowing them to survey distant flocks of sheep. Tall stilts also increased their stride allowing them to cover long distances in less time. Most importantly, it allowed them to traverse the soft, marshy ground that the plains became after the slightest rainfall. As a matter of fact, practically the entire population of Landes walked on slits to avoid the soggy ground during rainy days. This system of locomotion was so effective that men on stilts could keep up with horses at full trot.
> 
> *Top Max did you ever use stilts in your early farming days?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, the Treasure Valley in Idaho's annual rainfall is less than a foot. The Basque didn't need stilts t see the sheep in the sagebrush. They had half a dozen dogs that did the dirty work ) I rode horses, I never tried to outrun one )
The BAsque didn't have room in a backpack for several months of supplies out herding so they had a horse or mule pull their sheep herders wagon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning to ya….drab & dreary day outside….rain has settled in for the day..might get to 67 degrees for a high, today…BAD thunderstorm rolled through last night….quite the "light show", it was.
> 
> Have 4 planks sitting on me bench in the shop…4/4×6 x4 ….might start processing those down into something I can use, maybe after lunch. There is a small creek running across the shop s floor, and headed for the floor drain…
> 
> *We seem to be in the same spot as in 1939 s Phony War…..repeating a history we never learned from….*
> 
> - bandit571


No doubt. Why does every generation have to learn the hard way? About 40 years ago a sage predicted WWIII would be the US and Russia against China


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, *DW* The truck looks good.

*Ron* Nice yarn box, Should be a hit with the knitting crew. I was going to PM for some German Beer, but reread and it is only caps! )

Oops edit: Fergot congrats on the published tip. What did you submit?


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron* N
> 
> Oops edit: Fergot congrats on the published tip. What did you submit?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Using a small electric screw driver as the "crank" on the router table lift. Makes it a powered lift. I think I had it here some time ago also. Not a big deal, but nice to see it there.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

We are not descended from hunters and gatherers. We are descended from shepards and herders, who also hunted and gathered. Even planting crops is a type of sheparding.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Those darn running board steps- they were textured and rubbed the back of the leg getting in and out. I was able to remove them easily. :>) There is still the rock slider bar that will function fine without them. And I like the look better…










Without them-










*Dinner-* Waffle House BLT extra bacon/ texas toast and their delicious hash browns… no vegetable with this one I don't want to ruin the taste…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Brian* Interesting stuff about Ukraine. The perpetrator who built the concrete wall without any footing or embedded foundation adjacent to the 1,000 propane tank with fire code violations and replanted the vegetation in the fire-free clear zone around the tank half a dozen times is from Ukraine. He even tried to claim 1 to 5 feet of our property several times. The fence is the property line after an uncontested decade. He was probably still in Ukraine with the time limit expired ) The original surveys based on 3 or more data points do not agree and a guy that did not like where the road was in front of our house moved the stakes about 20 feet after the surveyor's and before construction ) The actual road right of way extends about 5 feet inside our lawn. All that happened long before we go here. I doubt the chity ever moves the roads )

After the perpetrator started the risky code violations I asked a couple of friends about it. One was a Russian immigrant I met on a job site. We had about 10 guys on the crew. I could not believe I was the only one that treated him as if he might be human ;(((( He told me the Russians hate the Ukrainians because they act so bad and the Americans do not know the difference so they lump them all together. I suppose that is why the other guys were treating him so badly. My experience putting my wife, my life, our home, and the neighborhood at risk was consistent with what he told me. Of course, the chity mayor's policy is not to hold anyone accountable for anything. In the State of the Chity Address, the mayor said they responded to over 1,100 code violations 3 years in a row. The violations were mostly for overgrown lots and un-mowed lawns. Life safety issues need a higher priority in this chity. Numerous attorneys have told me the courts allow local governments to ignore any code or law they chose to ignore. Auburn accommodates violations of propane, fire, and structural codes motivated by greed to lure development. Those attorneys say we need fatality, serious injury, or property loss for a cause of action. The purpose of the codes adopted by the RCW which are minimum standards that shall be maintained is to save lives, maintain safety, and protect property. Our nephew who is a county sheriff did a little investigating into code enforcement. He said we need a fraud investigation by the FBI.

The other friend was a State Department guy of some kind. He was vague about what he actually did. The way he talked I suspected a lot of it was probably classified. He spoke several languages including Russian, Chinese, and Sweedish. He did a lot of traveling in foreign lands talking to them. Anyways, he told me the Ukrainians had been suppressed by dominating countries for several centuries and that was why the perpetrator probably does dangerous violations that the chity will not force him to do safely.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Those darn running board steps- they were textured and rubbed the back of the leg getting in and out. I was able to remove them easily. :>) There is still the rock slider bar that will function fine without them. And I like the look better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without them-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dinner-* Waffle House BLT extra bacon/ texas toast and their delicious hash browns… no vegetable with this one I don t want to ruin the taste…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I had them put real running boards on ours.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Respectfully, there is a difference between running boards (RB) and rock sliders (RS). Running boards act as a step but do not protect the cabin frame under the carriage of the cab. Rock sliders provide that protection. Serious off-roading- then traditional running boards are a hindrance and will most likely be torn off while trailing as well as my side steps that is one reason I removed them and I still have my Rock sliders…


----------



## 987Ron

Running boards on the old cars were great. I remember going down the street to meet my Dad coming home from work and getting to stand on the running board and hold on through the window as he drove the 1/2 block or home. Kids can not do that today.

All the off road stuff. I was employed by The Maremont Corp. for 30 yrs. One of our products was Gabriel Shock Absorbers. We made a lot of high performance, load levelers, and off road shocks. However our research showed that 92% of customers who purchased and added off road equipment to their vehicles the vehicle never leaves the pavement. All for show. But we sold a lot of them.

Still true today, particularly with pickup trucks. Big market in accessories is the largest in the truck area.


----------



## bandit571

Back of the right knee is hurting…and pulling all the way to the heel…walking is a bit rough.

A Blog has been started…about building a "bank" of drawers under the drill press….Will try to have it done by April…just not sure which day in April…

40 windy, nasty degrees outside…yep..it is still March outside…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We are not descended from hunters and gatherers. We are descended from shepards and herders, who also hunted and gathered. Even planting crops is a type of sheparding.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No doubt about that! If you study psychology you will find the human brain is pretty much nonfunctional now. Professor John Hawks, Department of Anthropology, University of Wisconsin-Madison says changing from Hunter/Gatherers to living in cities our skulls shrank and our brains do not have to work as hard because we rely more on the intelligence of others. I read an article a year or so ago saying psychologists are surprised IQs are dropping about 10 points in developed countries. It was previously thought IQ was hereditary. No studies have been done yet, but they believe changing to a service-based economy and/or using more digital devices is reducing cognitive exercise. In the forward to Understanding Stupidity about 30 years ago James F. Welles Ph.D. said if enough people take his book seriously civilization might be saved. Obviously, no one did, the collision course and the collapse continue. I contacted him for a clarification and thanked him for writing the book. Part of the response was the scariest thing I have ever heard. He said I was the only person who ever expressed any appreciation to him for his book ;(((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Respectfully, there is a difference between running boards (RB) and rock sliders (RS). Running boards act as a step but do not protect the cabin frame under the carriage of the cab. Rock sliders provide that protection. Serious off-roading- then traditional running boards are a hindrance and will most likely be torn off while trailing as well as my side steps that is one reason I removed them and I still have my Rock sliders…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We had sturrips on the 74×4x4xFord  The Diesel we have running boards on is for pulling the fifth wheel. The first one was 13.5 feet to the top. I did not want to raise it any higher to pull it with a 4×4.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, I just remembered there was another guy a couple of houses up the street the perpetrator knew in the old country. He stole tools or something from his employer and broke into a neighbor's shed and stole some things. The police visited but did not arrest him. Just told him not to steal in this country.

The perpetrator filled in the shoulder of the road and planted grass and shrubs so there is no room to park in front of his property. People used to park in front of my house waiting to pick up the perp's employees. He did not have the required Labor and Industries account to pay workman's comp to cover injuries on the job or unemployment benefits.

This situation sort of reminds me of a customer who spoke perfect English telling me what he wanted to be done. He forgot English and could not understand what I wanted when I handed him the invoice.

America is a sucker, eh?


----------



## bandit571

"Might have been the Whiskey…..Might have been the Gin…might have been the 3 or 4 six packs, I don't know…but at the shape I'm in…...My head is like a Football, I think I'm going to die…Tell me-oh-me-oh-my…

"Wasn't THAT a Party?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "Might have been the Whiskey…..Might have been the Gin…might have been the 3 or 4 six packs, I don t know…but at the shape I m in…...My head is like a Football, I think I m going to die…Tell me-oh-me-oh-my…
> 
> "Wasn t THAT a Party?"
> 
> - bandit571


Someone took a grapefruit
Wore it like a hat
I saw someone under my kitchen table
Talking to my old tom cat
They were talking about hockey
The cat was talking back
Long about then every-thing went black
Wasn't that a party


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sunday wake up- subject for Top Max- * More on "stilts" and mobility… *










*Constantly Walking on Stilts - How One French Community Survived*

https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/12/05/stilt-walkers/?chrome=1

*
Perhaps most impressive of all, in 1891, Sylvain Dornon walked from Paris to Moscow - a distance of more than 1,740 miles - on stilts. The entire journey took him just 58 days.

But the remarkable skill hasn't died out entirely: Stilt walking is still performed today at local folk festivals.*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont know those lyrics, Gents, but if they werent so "modern" I woulda guessed Hank Williams.

Topa, there is an unwritten law of the streets, goes like this:
You do not steal in your own neighorhood.

So, if the guy you are talking about was from "the old country" and subsequently lived in your neighborhood, was he stealing from his neighborhood when he did what you describe?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Our fun fact for the day:

The description is somewhat out of context, lacking the whole commentary by the author. One of the chief points the author is making is that the British East India Company superceeded the Crown of England, throughout the World.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I dont know those lyrics, Gents, but if they werent so "modern" I woulda guessed Hank Williams.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*IMO this was one of the best drinking songs in the 1980s*

Wasn't That a Party Lyrics
Could've been the whiskey
Might've been the gin
Could've been the three or four six-packs
I don't know, but look at the mess I'm in
My head is like a football
I think I'm going to die
Tell me, me oh, me oh my
Wasn't that a party

Someone took a grapefruit
Wore it like a hat
I saw someone under my kitchen table
Talking to my old tom cat
They were talking about hockey
The cat was talking back
Long about then every-thing went black
Wasn't that a party

I'm sure it's just my memory
Playing tricks on me
But I think I saw my buddy
Cutting down my neighbour's tree

Could've been the whiskey
Might've been the gin
Could've been the three or four six-packs
I don't know, but look at the mess I'm in
My head is like a football
I think I'm going to die
Tell me, me oh, me oh my
Wasn't that a party
Billy, Joe and Tommy
Well they went a little far
They were sittin' in my back yard, blowing on a sireen
From somebody's police car

So you see, Your Honour
It was all in fun
The little bitty track meet down on main street
Was just to see if the cops could run
Well they run us in to see you
In an alcoholic haze
I sure can use those thirty days
To re-cover from the party

Could've been the whiskey
Might've been the gin
Could've been the three or four six-packs
I don't know, but look at the mess I'm in
My head is like a football
I think I'm going to die
Tell me, me oh, me oh my
Wasn't that a party

YouTube vid


----------



## controlfreak

> Have some German Beer caps, the wired on ones that are also on Grosch Beer. Might make interesting drawer pulls, knobs or whatever. 1" diameter, 3/4 inch tall. Red seal is firm and substantial, could be removed. Some with the wires still on, cut the wire and it falls out, some no wire. PM me if interested. No charge, postage would be minimal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Back in the day they were used to hold very small thin hand rolled cigarettes to prevent burning finger tips. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

Back from NJ. Uncle Wah had a great send off. Police escort and all.

My wife's brother and sister are here for a couple of days.

Topa can I put a dimmer switch on LED lights? I hear some yes some no. Our outdoor sitting area is way to bright.


----------



## 987Ron

Spring has sprung on this sunny am. 71 or so today and some shop time for me.

Grill is going to fire up later for a Boston Butt. Take some to the recovering son and DIL.

Later.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in late, today…until Uncle Charlie (Horse) decided to do one of his WAKE UPs….

Have to haul a couple more planks to the shop….have a few more parts to mill.

Irish Rovers…with the Late Great Jim Ferguson…..

If'n this March wind would die down a bit, tonight….I can empty the trash can and have a second burn….before I start to fill it up, again.

First, I need to get up out of this chair…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morn all,
> 
> Back from NJ. Uncle Wah had a great send off. Police escort and all.
> 
> My wife s brother and sister are here for a couple of days.
> 
> Topa can I put a dimmer switch on LED lights? I hear some yes some no. Our outdoor sitting area is way to bright.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Maybe. You need to find a UL listed dimmer for the specific lights. These new fangled lights wiped out the good ol' days of a generic dimmer that fits all ;(( May have to change the light fixtures to dimmable.

We bought some LED fixtures at Lowes on sale for about $125 each for the kitchen. One failed shortly after the warranty period. Lowes said parts were available but did not sell them. The manufacturer's web page said the same and provided the same. ;(( Typical Chinese junk, eh? I found an LED driver that should be compatible according to nameplate data. It did not light the LEDs in the fixture. Our ex-SIL who is a residential electrician told me you need internet access for light fixture/dimmer matching today ;(

Good luck!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What time is the fire?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I dont know those lyrics, Gents, but if they werent so "modern" I woulda guessed Hank Williams.
> 
> Topa, there is an unwritten law of the streets, goes like this:
> You do not steal in your own neighorhood.
> 
> So, if the guy you are talking about was from "the old country" and subsequently lived in your neighborhood, was he stealing from his neighborhood when he did what you describe?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


He lived in the house so he must have been violating the "unwritten law of the streets". Looks like the "melting pot" is no longer an American Strenght. Seems to be a big disadvantage. All it is delivering today are threats in this neighborhood ;((

On another negative impact, LB told me the news reported criminals flying into the luxury neighborhoods in CA to steal expensive items and fly back home. He said the victim lady who was on TV was in a closet about the size of his kitchen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Any stilt accident data? Like tipping over backwards? ) When I was an apprentice a taper was on a narrow 30 inch high scaffold they used to reach the top of walls and the ceiling. He squatted down to talk to someone, lost his balance, fell backwards and killed himself. That same job, I dropped a fluorescent tube from about 15 feet. It hit on the end, fell to the floor and did not break! I installed it and it worked! Where is the logic and justice in those events? I don't like the idea of using stilts in the mud


----------



## bandit571

7pm…from the looks of things…


----------



## bandit571

The Sunday Evening Burn..









With a bit of "dribble" going on..









Letting this burn awhile…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- :.) I'll post later

First- I will sit and relax by the fire pit- does anyone have some foil and potatoes for baked potatoes


----------



## bandit571

Waiting to see IF this knee brace helps out…


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, My wife found a recipe for an ice pack. 1/4 cup rubbing alcohol, 3/4 cup of water in a zip lock bag. We did it with a second zip lock to avoid any leaks. It makes a slurry that really holds the cold. I had these on my knees for weeks after my knee replacements. They worked like a charm. I did both knees on the same day as I only had so much sick leave and vacation to use for recovery. It was tough going but I got back to work and retired from the prison on my terms not theirs. But that's a whole nuther story.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Demand for Safe Rooms Skyrockets in Los Angeles*
Amid crime concerns, wealthy homeowners seek to install panic rooms, with some steel-encased versions running up to $1 million to build while one Malibu project included a secret tunnel out to the beach.
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/lifestyle/lifestyle-news/safe-rooms-demand-homeowners-1235111722/

Safety, if so for how long? Very similar to the 1950s air raid shelter mentality…










and once you are on the beach or open the shelter door? Then what?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max*- as for stilt injuries I am sure as well as anything we do as humans; always injury and risks. IMO in order to be a master of your skill, you need over 10,000 hours.

World Champion circa 1982…


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all this Wickiup is closing down, bedtime.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- * in the morning please explain Wickiup for all I could find was this…










Bud, I like you but DW isn't going in there to give a tuck-in…


----------



## bandit571

Stilts? Just about any Drywall hanging crew about the stilts they use….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Stilts? Just about any Drywall hanging crew about the stilts they use….
> 
> - bandit571


Exactly, I have seen these drywallers on stilts- remarkable…

*Should YOU buy DRYWALL STILTS?*





go to the 2:30 on the tape to see them in action…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* the first 15 seconds are for you :>)

*The best fail in drywall work*





*Crazy guy hanging drywall… hope he has wings just in case! Can he fly?*






Thoughts on immigration? I just heard that it will take on average for a Ukraine refugee 5 years to officially make it official… Yet, our southern borders are open. Who makes better drywall crew those coming from the southern border or from Eastern Europe?

Something to think about… as a general contractor I remember back in the early 2000s the Balkin laborers- they worked hard but they moved on…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Demand for Safe Rooms Skyrockets in Los Angeles*
> Amid crime concerns, wealthy homeowners seek to install panic rooms, with some steel-encased versions running up to $1 million to build while one Malibu project included a secret tunnel out to the beach.
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/lifestyle/lifestyle-news/safe-rooms-demand-homeowners-1235111722/
> 
> Safety, if so for how long? Very similar to the 1950s air raid shelter mentality…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and once you are on the beach or open the shelter door? Then what?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


John Adams was right, "Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max*- as for stilt injuries I am sure as well as anything we do as humans; always injury and risks. IMO in order to be a master of your skill, you need over 10,000 hours.
> 
> World Champion circa 1982…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is ridiculous in ********************tatle. A 63-year-old woman was attacked in the light rail station being knocked down two flights of stairs. Instead of starting her shift at Harborview, she was admitted as a patient with a broken collar bone and 3 broken ribs. Those lowlifes would have a ball with a guy on stilts!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Stilts? Just about any Drywall hanging crew about the stilts they use….
> 
> - bandit571


I haven't seen that in decades. I suppose OSHA shut that down.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Yet as you have said in the past about societies… This is my society today… Besides those that are indifferent, I still find those who offer kindness which rubs off on me to try and be kind…

I must confess today while driving… I did ask for repentance


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* is my potato ready?










Maybe next time, give it a try; if not for dinner- breakfast the next day

Seriously… throw a foil wrapped potato in the ember and in the morning-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* the first 15 seconds are for you :>)
> 
> *The best fail in drywall work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crazy guy hanging drywall… hope he has wings just in case! Can he fly?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on immigration? I just heard that it will take on average for a Ukraine refugee 5 years to officially make it official… Yet, our southern borders are open. Who makes better drywall crew those coming from the southern border or from Eastern Europe?
> 
> Something to think about… as a general contractor I remember back in the early 2000s the Balkin laborers- they worked hard but they moved on…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is the name of the game. Undercut living wages. The Mexicans building houses were camping in them here ;( How much does dirt cheap immigrant labor have to do with the homeless crisis? Or, Outsourcing sending American jobs overseas started by Jack Welch. He bragged about that in his biography. H1B visas are another cheap labor asset. None of them want to go back to where they came from so they cannot complain about abuses. One Lazy B job I worked on was staffing before we finished the job. A few old engineers and it was obvious 90% of the staff was H1B.

Were you a sub buster? My ex-SIL told me about a group of general contractors that did not pay their subcontractors doing electrical, plumbing, drywall, ect. They were proud when they bankrupted a sub.

I always read the specs on jobs. Too many don't and find themselves in a situation they regret. One engineering company gave a price to the state to automate the HVAC in a Boys' Juvenile Delinquency site down by Oakville. They brought the drawings and specs to the walk-through. I would not have bothered going if I had had them before. *The specs required 50% retention until completion.* Normal is 10% private and 5% government jobs. *Plus 100% performance bond!* There were underground cable pulls in the existing conduit systems that were nearly impossible. After reading the specs I told them I would not bid on the job. They asked me what my price would be if I did. I told them my best guess without doing a takeoff is 60K with exceptions for the underground cable pulls. They told me their estimate was 20k. They said one of their engineers used to be an electrical contractor. I told them *used to be* were probably the keywords in that sentence ) I'm sure the 50% retention plus 100% performance bond was to get an electrical contractor to do the job at a significant loss. If the contractor did not finish the work, the bonding company would and go after the contractor for the money.

Another thing I noticed in specs was the contractor is responsible for a complete and operating system. That gets interesting when the engineer's design will not work, eh? I did jobs of that nature before I was in business. The engineers would not approve the change orders to cover the additional costs of work required to correct the design flaws until after the jobs were completed. The engineers' were not bonded designs so the additional costs went to the owners.

One time the salesman for the company I subcontracted to told me they had a customer that wanted to do an automation upgrade but money was tight. They asked if I would work directly for him. I said yes, no problem, but I want 50% of my money when I start and the other half when I am half done. That was the end of that  I'm sure the savings would have been at my expense.

Anyway, another lesson is never work for Attorneys. They know it is not worth the costs of collecting the last 20 or 30% of the job price. Too many write themselves discounts.

That is how the almighty dollar rules business


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max +1* Saying goodnight maybe I'll check on Ron then to the perch


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Need a tuck?

WW got lucky today. A speeder was doing 100+ on I-5. Normally they do that on 35 mph streets when they sacrifice victims. This one sacrificed himself.

CBS news showed a black bear in CT going into a hog pen to get dinner. The 2 hogs attacked the bear ) He left in a hurry. A kid I went to school with saved his dad from a 600-pound boar using a pitchfork. The bear did not have chance )


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I was going to make up a joke about carpentry but cant think of any that wood work, 
so you get a blond joke instead:

:


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Your daily anti-mugger pro tip:

If some undesirable character approaches you and you are worried about what they might do, just blow snot into your hand, look at it, talk to it, then wipe it on your shirt. Works like a charm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* a few facts about downward spiral (backward mobility) of the middle class ;((

"record 44 percent of U.S. workers in low-wage jobs. Only 17 percent of the country's wealth now belonged to the middle class"

"a case study in what economists called "backwards mobility" into the bottom 50 percent of Americans who now collectively have a negative net worth"

" a record 23 percent of Americans who've died in the past five years, the ultimate financial worth …was nothing - a number somewhere below zero."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/03/20/intergenerational-wealth-middle-class-spiral/?

What will they do with the record number of illegal aliens crossing the border? Farmers are having to plow under vegetable fields because they are contaminated with too many illegal aliens' feces. That may add to our food shortages, eh?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, nice sunny day 77 later. Errands this am.

DW: Wickiups were more primitive houses built by some native American indians, Apache, etc. Also done in Africa
Very crude. My Cherokee ancestors homes were estates vs a wickiup. Poles were stuck into the ground in a circle then bent to the center and tied at the top to form a rough upside down dome. Other sticks and such woven into the sides to form walls.

Know any BMW drivers. Survey and study done in UK.
The study ask 2000 drivers to fill out a survey of 12 questions to rate their psychopathic tendencies on a 36 point scale. The average was 6.6. BMW drivers nearly doubled that with a 12.1, Audi drivers were close with an 11.7. No other brand was higher than 7. The study found also found electric car drivers scored higher than gasoline powered car drivers. The high scoring drivers may be likely to show traits such as superficial charm, a grandiose sense of self worth, and a lack of remorse or self guilt.

Kind of fit my idea of Beamers.

Coffee time.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday? Monday? Leave it at that..

A BRIGHT and clear 48 degrees outside….

Router Table has been set up to do the 3rd of 4 cuts….the "Stop" line has been adjust a hair…

Film at 2300hrs


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning- Top Max and Ron a good morning read from both- thx…

Coffee and the internet to catch up on… later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ukraine Deploying Foreigners Who Volunteered as Medics to Kyiv as 'Cannon Fodder' - Report*

https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2022/03/17/ukraine-deploying-foreign-volunteer-medics-kyiv-cannon-fodder/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Romper Room 1960 Magic Mirror*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, It would be interesting to see how the texting tailgaters here would score. 2 fatal crashes on the freeway in the last few days ;(( Those were in addition to the idiot going 100 mph!

China grounded the 737 this morning. One entered a steep dive from 30,000 feet with 132 onboard. Older plane than the MAX. This does not look good for the company that destroyed its century of setting the world standard to get upper management bonuses ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

GRAPHIC

Video of the plane going down nose first…

https://www.the-sun.com/news/4940493/china-eastern-airlines-crash-jet-mountain/


----------



## bandit571

All done..









Time to put this machine away..









Until the next time. A pattern that fit was made…









So I can trace around it..









Then knife a baseline ( that I can abuse..)









Have enough sides done…for 2 drawers….out of five needed…









Test fit to the opening….may go and add a bevel to all four edges…

2 hours in the shop…on a Monday….better stop while I'm ahead…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I rememeber Romper Room, and Mickey Mouse Club, and Mr Rogers Neighborhood (loved that train).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice progress Bandit… I need to get started on mine…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I need to add Capt. Kangaroo- it ran from 1955 to 1984…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Kangaroo


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I enjoy the stories of how many of your ancestors came here at the beginning of America. For me, my people came in the early 1900s.*










*God bless the union from then to today…*










*pictorial essay-
*
https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/kentucky/underground-tour-kentucky/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks good from here *bandit.*

*DW* Want to hear about g…....gm Chilton? She was the first woman off of the Mayflower at age of 13.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If you do not know who Jack Maxey is, you will very soon.


----------



## 987Ron

Do Not forget "*It's Howdy Doody Time*" or is that before your time. 6th grade after school at Denny Wakes, only school chum in the 6th grade that had a TV.


----------



## bandit571

And…"Flippo the Clown!" out of Chicago, ILL…..right after "Lucy's Toy Shop"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Would love to hear more… Your posts are one of my favorites… An aside, today it sounds admirable but how many people don't realize life was no "bowl of cherries".

*How we portray them…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If you do not know who Jack Maxey is, you will very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Jack Maxey* ? for others here is more about him…

* New York Times FINALLY wakes up and admits Hunter Biden's abandoned laptop IS REAL*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10624113/NYT-finally-admits-Hunter-Bidens-laptop-real-year-DailyMail-com-confirmed-authenticity.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

From Flippo :


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If you do not know who Jack Maxey is, you will very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not likey ;((( 200 years ago John Adams said, "Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Would love to hear more… Your posts are one of my favorites… An aside, today it sounds admirable but how many people don t realize life was no "bowl of cherries".
> 
> *How we portray them…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Mary Chiton https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Chilton


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Top Max-* Would love to hear more… Your posts are one of my favorites… An aside, today it sounds admirable but how many people don t realize life was no "bowl of cherries".
> 
> *How we portray them…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Mary Chiton https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Chilton
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Quite impressive TM - If I understand correctly that means you should be eligible to the "Chilton Club"?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Quite impressive TM - If I understand correctly that means you should be eligible to the "Chilton Club"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I live too far away ) A friend joined the Sons of the American Revolution in Tacoma. It was a waste of time. Just listen to Alexander Hamilton's ggggggson brag. His experience plus my cousin being Aaron Burr, I decided to pass. There is a church in Manhatten built on land stolen from a gggggggma during the Revolutionary War. The patriots were not popular in NYC ;(( They could not get her land back after the war. It is still there.


----------



## 987Ron

Time for bed. Nice day tomorrow. Wife is gone for the day, so lots of time for shop projects.

Now that Spring has arrived the Cherokee ancestors would have moved to the Summer House. Wish I had a summer house.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Stumpy Nubs on lumber…

*The WORST home centers for wood (Home Depot vs. Lowes vs. Menards)*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* Your Cherokee ancestors marched past my bride's grandpa's cabin. When we were in Missouri one of her cousins was giving directions to his grave in a small private graveyard. He made a statement I will never forget. There are 13 Snelson boys from the Civil War buried on that hill with grandpa in unmarked graves. 
https://www.phelpscountyfocus.com/article_8a77c400-0e2a-11eb-bd50-4b86fc3a802f.html


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up early and about. Cool this am 58 but 77 later. Breakfast and shop time. Small boxes for fun.

My Cherokee blood is small compared to the German and the English. Find things in all to be proud of.

Later.


----------



## 987Ron

Thinking of an Electric Car. Well one Tesla owner was handed an estimate to replace the battery pack, $22,500. He put a likeness of Elon Musk in the car and took it to a quarry, loaded it with explosive and they blew it up. All on YouTube as reported.

Seems the batteries need replacement in 6-8 yrs, average cost was about $10,000 but is estimated to have increased to closer to $12,000 as lithium prices rise. This cost never seem to make it into the cost of ownership and driving one. Mileage is all that is reported, vs gasoline. 
The cost of charging your car on the home electrical circuit (10-16hrs.) makes the cost per mile less in an electric car than a gasoline, small difference. However the fast charge (20-40 min) stations raise the cost by a factor of near 3, making the electric car more expensive per mile. They simply charge more. Most apartments, business parking garages, hotels, etc. charge this higher rate.


----------



## controlfreak

I plan on sitting on the sideline for the electric car transition. They still have a lot to figure out yet. Gas prices will start coming down in 2 1/2 years.


----------



## 987Ron

> I plan on sitting on the sideline for the electric car transition. They still have a lot to figure out yet. Gas prices will start coming down in 2 1/2 years.
> 
> - controlfreak


I agree and the technology is improving with gasoline as well as electric. The total cost of an electric vehicle is at this point is high. How do you replace the sound of well tuned gasoline engine at 8000 rpm. Whine just doesn't do it.


----------



## bandit571

Boss has her errands to run this morning….I'm merely the Driver. Baker's Cyst behind right knee….cutting into shop time. Normal springtime Cold going on…feels like a truck had run over me….wouldn't be so bad, but the SOB kept backing up and doing it again….before I could get the "Number to call"...

54 rainy-assed degrees outside….and is supposed to rain all this week….may have to place the rain cover on the Fire Pit for a few days…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I plan on sitting on the sideline for the electric car transition. They still have a lot to figure out yet. Gas prices will start coming down in 2 1/2 years.
> 
> - controlfreak


I really like the idea, but it's simply not feasible as of yet. I would drive the new Kia EV6 if someone else were paying for it (not taxpayers!) but I wouldn't want to own one. There's literally nothing on the market right now that's available in the US that even remotely interests me. A diesel Toyota Hi-Ace with 10 passenger seating and a manual transmission is at the top of the list, but can't get one here. If I needed something tomorrow, I'd probably have to build it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The most boring 'person' in the world actually identified by scientists*

https://www.studyfinds.org/most-boring-person-in-the-world/

*Top 5 most boring jobs:*

Data Analysis
Accounting
Tax/insurance
Cleaning
Banking

*Top 5 most exciting jobs:*

Performing arts
Science
Journalism
Health professional
Teaching

*Top 5 most boring hobbies:*

Sleeping
Religion
Watching TV
Observing animals
Mathematics


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lesson on "OAK"-*

*The REAL Difference Between OAK Lumber*






after this lesson and you will be an expert…

Red oak may not be as popular as it was once was (90% of kitchen cabinets were red oak in the early 2000s) I can still remember the smell of cutting red Oak as compared to taday with Medex or Medite premium MDF…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW https://www.interestingfacts.com/fact/6230e211aa0c200007cb1728?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I plan on sitting on the sideline for the electric car transition. They still have a lot to figure out yet. Gas prices will start coming down in 2 1/2 years.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> I really like the idea, but it s simply not feasible as of yet. I would drive the new Kia EV6 if someone else were paying for it (not taxpayers!) but I wouldn t want to own one. There s literally nothing on the market right now that s available in the US that even remotely interests me. A diesel Toyota Hi-Ace with 10 passenger seating and a manual transmission is at the top of the list, but can t get one here. If I needed something tomorrow, I d probably have to build it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It will be interesting to see how they generate enough electricity to eliminate gas engines, eh? )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW https://www.interestingfacts.com/fact/6230e211aa0c200007cb1728?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* People like you and me can foresee it as it is- but others are getting excited about something that will be just another middle-class premium expense for transportation.

*Yesterday:* Model T- It is generally regarded as the first affordable automobile, which made car travel available to middle-class Americans.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* People like you and me can foresee it as it is- but others are getting excited about something that will be just another middle-class premium expense for transportation.
> 
> *Yesterday:* Model T- It is generally regarded as the first affordable automobile, which made car travel available to middle-class Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Probably should start making them again at the same price. "A new study from Oregon State University found that 77% of low- to moderate-income American households fall below the asset poverty threshold, meaning that if their income were cut off they would not have the financial assets to maintain at least poverty-level status for three months."

https://today.oregonstate.edu/news/study-most-americans-don%E2%80%99t-have-enough-assets-withstand-3-months-without-income


----------



## 987Ron

Model T interesting limitation. The gas tank on the Model T was under the front seat, somewhat low. No fuel pump the gas was gravity fed to the engine. On the steep hills the only way to drive up the hill was to back up as driving forward the gas tank became lower than the engine and no gas flow. 
Ford solved this on the Model A moving the gas tank to the engine cowling in front of the windshield. Again no fuel pump, relied on gravity for the fuel to reach the engine. Both cars had a shut off valve so the gas would not leak out at the Carb when sitting still for a long time.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

meanwhile, sonewhere in Europa:

Not photoshop. There is video of this guy driving off after he gets the gas Generator running.

I think the Generator is a Honda, and the car is likely Chinese. So nice when folks can get along.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey! where did all our tax-dollars go?

Oh, there thay are-------


----------



## 987Ron

> meanwhile, sonewhere in Europa:
> 
> Not photoshop. There is video of this guy driving off after he gets the gas Generator running.
> 
> I think the Generator is a Honda, and the car is likely Chinese. So nice when folks can get along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


DIY hybrid?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> meanwhile, sonewhere in Europa:
> 
> Not photoshop. There is video of this guy driving off after he gets the gas Generator running.
> 
> I think the Generator is a Honda, and the car is likely Chinese. So nice when folks can get along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> DIY hybrid?
> 
> - 987Ron


Yup, )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Model T interesting limitation. The gas tank on the Model T was under the front seat, somewhat low. No fuel pump the gas was gravity fed to the engine. On the steep hills the only way to drive up the hill was to back up as driving forward the gas tank became lower than the engine and no gas flow.
> Ford solved this on the Model A moving the gas tank to the engine cowling in front of the windshield. Again no fuel pump, relied on gravity for the fuel to reach the engine. Both cars had a shut off valve so the gas would not leak out at the Carb when sitting still for a long time.
> 
> - 987Ron


That would keep the texting tailgaters more alert. Probably got a lot better gas milage than we do now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey! where did all our tax-dollars go?
> 
> Oh, there thay are-------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Typical US foriegn aid ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rise in drunk driving crashes, deaths prompts call for lowering blood alcohol limit.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/rise-drunk-driving-crashes-deaths-washington-bill-lower-blood-alcohol-limit/281-29bb59fd-1b9e-4e8a-8427-672862b967e8

Seeing this increase in DUI fatalities with just one death in most accidents leads me to believe we should make *MUI* a crime too. They charge DUI drivers with vehicular homicide. *M*anaging *U*nder the *I*nfluence of *GREED* results in many more fatalities. The 737 MAX sacrificed 346 people. The CEO who was fired took $60 million with him when he left. The board was able to cut his severance package or he would have left with $120 million according to the Seattle Times. The country's largest utility, PG&E pleaded guilty to 84 felony counts of involuntary manslaughter stemming from the deadliest and most destructive fire in California history, the 2018 Camp Fire. Prosecutors wanted to prosecute the managers who ignored safety and used the money for upper management bonuses and stock dividends but could not find a way to do it.

If *DUI* is charged for a single fatality, *MUI* should be charged too, eh?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

They just changed the blood-alchohol limit here in Spain to zero.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I knew a guy that drank with a bunch that *designated a drunk* rather than a *driver*. About closing time or whenever they decided to eave, the *designated drunk* would stumble out, fish around for his keys, finally get in his vehicle, fiddle around some more, and finally drive as if he was drunk. Any police watching for DUI would follow him and stop him. All the others would leave after the coast was clear.


----------



## bandit571

5 drawer fronts, NOW have their sides attached…









Just stacked here, out of the way…









Just MIGHT get the hang of these things..someday?









No glue needed?

Walking around with a knee brace on the right knee….seems to help a bit…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> They just changed the blood-alchohol limit here in Spain to zero.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*I read this today about Spain-*

If you have an accident while under the influence of alcohol, your car and health insurance could be nullified. This means that you must pay your own and any third party's car repairs, medical expenses and other damages, which could run to millions of euros.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- Wood Project looking good… Question what is this device?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


My thoughts are that the auto is a Mercedes Smart car without the modifications… Does anybody remember the craze over these cars… personally I liked them for the comfort and looks…

*Smart Car Crash Test*


----------



## bandit571

That be a vise on my drill pres…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Model T MPG*

The Model T would get between 13-21 MPG, depending on road and driving conditions. Keep in mind this was despite some adverse circumstances:

The Model T was not aerodynamic
The Model T only had two forward speeds
The fuel quality at the time was extremely poor
The compression ratios were very low
Road conditions were abysmal from 1909-1930
The Model T rarely exceeded 30 MPH
By comparison today, a Dodge Hellcat Challenger gets identical mileage numbers as the original Model T; 13/21 MPG. Yet can achieve this mileage at three times the speed and with 35 times the horsepower.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That be a vise on my drill pres…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Thx- My laundry room is right next to my shop and a good washer and dryer are tools that I would not want to be without- use with care and remember to clean the lint filter…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> They just changed the blood-alchohol limit here in Spain to zero.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *I read this today about Spain-*
> 
> If you have an accident while under the influence of alcohol, your car and health insurance could be nullified. This means that you must pay your own and any third party's car repairs, medical expenses and other damages, which could run to millions of euros.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Never have that level of accountability in the US. let Free-Dumb ring.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 5 drawer fronts, NOW have their sides attached…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


What is the crack at the top for?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> My thoughts are that the auto is a Mercedes Smart car without the modifications… Does anybody remember the craze over these cars… personally I liked them for the comfort and looks…
> 
> *Smart Car Crash Test*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Test driving would probably be more fun than teaching, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> They just changed the blood-alchohol limit here in Spain to zero.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *I read this today about Spain-*
> 
> If you have an accident while under the influence of alcohol, your car and health insurance could be nullified. This means that you must pay your own and any third party's car repairs, medical expenses and other damages, which could run to millions of euros.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Never have that level of accountability in the US. let Free-Dumb ring.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Respectfully, have you recently read your car insurance policy? There always seems to be a clause… Maybe someday I will tell about my grandmother's experience in 1934 Penn coal mine days and the reason that the life insurance death policy was denied, based on that small print…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> My thoughts are that the auto is a Mercedes Smart car without the modifications… Does anybody remember the craze over these cars… personally I liked them for the comfort and looks…
> 
> *Smart Car Crash Test*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Test driving would probably be more fun than teaching, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Funny guy- After a 10-day break Wed is back to school… I love the age of innocence and their belief that they'll make it. As you and I both know - some do- some don't…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Off to the perch…










Ron- you are up late?

Top Max- a Wednesday morning read will be appreciated…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here ya go. Kenneth Murphy, who directs FEMA's Region X, the division responsible for Oregon, Washington, Idaho, and Alaska, says, "Our operating assumption is that everything west of Interstate 5 will be toast."

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-big-one


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> My thoughts are that the auto is a Mercedes Smart car without the modifications… Does anybody remember the craze over these cars… personally I liked them for the comfort and looks…
> 
> *Smart Car Crash Test*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Test driving would probably be more fun than teaching, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Funny guy- *After a 10-day break Wed is back to school.*.. I love the age of innocence and their belief that they ll make it. As you and I both know - some do- some don t…
> 
> Too
> - DesertWoodworker


Time flies when you are having fun ) Too bad they would not recognize the America I grew up in ;(( Tytler cycle explains where it went ;((


----------



## bandit571

> 5 drawer fronts, NOW have their sides attached…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> What is the crack at the top for?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Dryer air vent…


----------



## bandit571

Internet problems, tonight….had to reset the modems 2times, defrag and restart once…will try a scan in a little bit..

Gap at the top is because there are 5 drawer @4" high…set into a space 20-1/2 tall….figure I can space each drawer so there is about a 1/16" to 1/8" space between the drawers…

Drawers will slide in on hardwood runners. THAT aught to be a FUN day…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, they just revamped all the driving laws here, so as to extort more money from us poor folk, I guess - and to keep us safe®.

Speaking of car insurance, I took out the passenger side of my wife´s car a while back - because Spanish people tend not to use blinkers until after they have made a turn. No, not blaming it on someone else, I made a bad decision! Anyway, I thought Alliance would immeditely jack up my rate, and they didnt, which was nice of them.



> They just changed the blood-alchohol limit here in Spain to zero.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *I read this today about Spain-*
> 
> If you have an accident while under the influence of alcohol, your car and health insurance could be nullified. This means that you must pay your own and any third party's car repairs, medical expenses and other damages, which could run to millions of euros.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When we were touring the east coast I noticed drivers in Vermont would speed across in front of you making a left turn. It was consistent, every time. No idea why they don't wait their turn like the rest of the country.

bandit, I thought they might be a loose pile.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Internet problems, tonight….had to reset the modems 2times, defrag and restart once…will try a scan in a little bit..
> 
> - bandit571


Russian cyber attack?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey, dont you all hate those stupid, relentless TV and Radio commercials?

Why do They use them?

Because they work


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee and waiting for the DIL Corgi to arrive, dog sit today. 
Sir Bark-a-lot has arrived.

The Model T would not sell or pass today's regulations on cars. There were 3 transitions of the car. The first had no electricity except for the engine magneto. Head lights Acetylene, side lights and tail lights, Kerosene. No gear shift, shifted with floor pedals, mechanical brakes, no power steering or brakes. No AC or Heater. No radio, nav aid. Side curtains for windows, hand operated windshield wiper, no door locks, no emission devices, no catalytic converters, no window defrosters, only 1 tail ight, no center console, no seat belts, no airbags, metal dash, no directional signals, no collapseable steering wheel, no anti skid brakes, no drink holders, no starter hand crank to start (1st model), color choice was black only, floorboards wood slats, no backup lights, etc etc


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-*

*All in the Family / Archie Bunker's Place *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*More on "stilts"...*










https://www.itsnicethat.com/articles/anna-sullivan-hill-and-aubrey-suddeutsche-zeitung-magazin-stil-leben-stilt-walkers-photography-141218


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron-*
> 
> *All in the Family / Archie Bunker s Place *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Never be on regular TV stations, the Woke Generation would have a fit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all, coffee and waiting for the DIL Corgi to arrive, dog sit today.
> Sir Bark-a-lot has arrived.
> 
> The Model T would not sell or pass today s regulations on cars. There were 3 transitions of the car. The first had no electricity except for the engine magneto. Head lights Acetylene, side lights and tail lights, Kerosene. No gear shift, shifted with floor pedals, mechanical brakes, no power steering or brakes. No AC or Heater. No radio, nav aid. Side curtains for windows, hand operated windshield wiper, no door locks, no emission devices, no catalytic converters, no window defrosters, only 1 tail ight, no center console, no seat belts, no airbags, metal dash, no directional signals, no collapseable steering wheel, no anti skid brakes, no drink holders, no starter hand crank to start (1st model), color choice was black only, floorboards wood slats, no backup lights, etc etc
> 
> - 987Ron


That simple machine did not need regulating )


----------



## bandit571

And..came with it's own bag of tools.

Noodles, anyone?









Noodle Making Machine?









15 grooves made today…took 90 minutes to do…counting jigging and un-jigging, and fixing the jig..









Hold down cracked…made a better one…









5 drawer fronts + 10 drawer sides….grooves to house the bottoms of the drawers.. Knee said it was time to stop, so…









Hung up my shop apron, and called it a day…even had the shop fan set on high, trying to stay cool..didn't work.

Severe Thunder Storm Watch until 9pm, tonight….we'll see.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> In Russia, school children learn how to field strip an AK47, and to respect their elders.
> 
> In America, school children learn that men can give birth, that feelings override truth, and female Supreme Court nominees arent able to define what a Woman is.
> 
> My good Russian friend wanted you all to know that.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Anyone with their eyes open already knows it ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

I agree Top. Life nowadays and the world certainly aren't like when we grew up.

Sure did not get much done on the bench. Only managed to scratch 2 items off the to do list. I did putter around figuring and planning my attack tomorrow for loose tenon joinery.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DW commentary…*










In America, I know and have seen children who know and respect the "firearm" and show respect to others. Many American children grow up and become American heroes both in respect and combat abilities. For example,

Sgt. York

Carlos Hathcock

Gunny

People can "say" what they hear and see, but it is mostly through hearsay or the media. All I can say is that America that I am familiar with still has some badasses who hold honorable values, that some feel is missing.

America right now is a divided nation Conservative and Liberal and society are fragmented into sectors. I am blessed to be able to live, work and interact in my area of society. Most importantly, keep the second Amendement otherwise Game Over…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit +1* I enjoy your work and that Dado was also a +1…
The importance of a good hold-down…












> Noodles, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noodle Making Machine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 grooves made today…took 90 minutes to do…counting jigging and un-jigging, and fixing the jig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hold down cracked…made a better one…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 drawer fronts + 10 drawer sides….grooves to house the bottoms of the drawers.. Knee said it was time to stop, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hung up my shop apron, and called it a day….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For an example of changes- a suburb that was near me over 60 years ago- Now-Dearborn home to the largest middle-eastern population… Voting ballot changes…

*Dearborn council approves resolution requiring Arabic-language election materials*
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2022/03/23/dearborn-arabic-language-ballots-elections/7136907001/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Fret not for today - you can still make a difference *but you will have to be proactive with the youth.* Please share on how you are keeping the lines of communication open?

*The Evolution of Communication Across Generations*
https://online.ndm.edu/news/communication/evolution-of-communication/

Today:










Yesterday:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* take over off to the perch…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here in *W*icked *W*orld today 3 teenagers did an armed carjacking. They crashed the car critically injuring a 14 yo girl. It is unclear if she was part of the carjacking team ;((

The county is holding a corner's inquest about a criminal who was firing at police in 2017. They are considering whether or not the officer who fatally shot the criminal shooting at the police should face criminal charges. I have no idea why anyone would be an officer in this county under executive Dow Constantine. He refuses to cooperate with DOJ deporting criminal aliens. One the county released in 2019 killed the woman he raped and who testified at his trial. Another killed an 86 yo woman during a home invasion, stole her car, and killed another man to steal his truck at Snoqualmie Pass. For anyone doing a criminal career, King County is the best place to do it.


----------



## bandit571

Second wind, or just got bored sitting on me foundation…

Drawer backs…from resaws..









To clean up..









5 drawer backs are done..









Needed 10 runners for the drawers to slide on..









Done did….Got a start on the groove where they will ride in…









Even got the dados for the drawer backs to sit in…









Busy night?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"Second wind, or just got bored sitting on me foundation…" Probably 50/50 ) Nice progress.

Former Boeing test pilot found not guilty of deceiving FAA in 737 MAX case

He should be cleared if Boeing's greedy upper management is exonerated and the US Attorney who signed the deal is now a partner in the firm of Boeing's defense team ;(( "Cox left the Department of Justice after the agreement and in June joined Kirkland & Ellis, Boeing's lead corporate criminal defense law firm. On Kirkland's website, she was welcomed to the firm as a partner by Mark Filip, who had signed the Deferred Prosecution Agreement on behalf of Boeing."

PBS Frontline Boeing's Fatal Flaw
No better justification for a new management law *MUI* Managing Under the Influence of GREED ;((


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, woke up to a rainy cool morning. 70 today and gloomy all day.

Shop time, the old cardboard box that housed my buffing wheels and stuff is falling apart. 
Time to make a "*Bandit Style Box"*. One exception, do plan on using electricity.

It amazes me how afraid the parents of today are of things we took for granted as kids.

Later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning up and soon off to school- * I'll leave with a quote-

Benjamin Franklin condemned press censorship as "Treason against Sense" in his timely poem "On the Freedom of the Press":

And Liberty, thy thousand Tongues
None silence who design no Wrongs;
For those that use the Gag's Restraint,
First rob, before they stop Complaint.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

During this period there wasn't a year without a newspaper report of a court case involving the sale of a wife. Between 1780 and 1850, around 300 wives were sold.

The first divorce was established in 1857 and before that it was very difficult and costly to dissolve a marriage…

https://www.thevintagenews.com/2016/11/20/the-strange-english-custom-of-wife-selling/?chrome=1


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…too bloody earl-eye in the marnin….Late night, last night…0300 lights out for me…45 drab and dreary degrees outside…..twould be a good day to stay inside…..maybe hide out IN the shop…


----------



## controlfreak

Rainy day at the beach but that's okay…beer is still cold and my stress level is down. Bad storms at 4:30am so I go up to watch the show.

To those that noticed that I gave Putin ten days before getting ousted, he is on day seven I think.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, must have been a "party" in the shop..late at night…?









And, under the tablesaw….









over 2" deep? Evidence was still sitting on the saw, too..









Hmmm, "Round up the Usual Suspects!" 









Ok…









Chiseled first…but, what about the other 2?









Wondered what all that noise was..at 2:30 am…got to sleep sometime after 0330 this morning…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Not starting an argument here! Just information awareness.

Putin will not get ousted. Despite what you hear in the news, his popularity is rising in Russia by the day, at about 71% right now, that according to Asia Times. That said, many of the younger generation do not support the current conflict. They (the West) tried to kill the Ruble and it didnt work, getting stronger, at worst was at 154R/1$, is now at 94R/1$. And now the Russians will demand payment for oil and gas in Rubles from whom they deem belligerent Nations - who are *still* buying oil and gas from Russia! And they will sell to "friendlies" at a discount. Ouch.

They tell you that the Ruskies are bogged down, out of supply, and on and on, but in 3 weeks they had captured more territory than the land mass of the UK.

No! I am not pro-Russian. I am pro-We-The-People!

Here´s my prediction, the Russians have this thing wrapped up by May 9th - which is the day they celebrate defeating the Notsees the first time - unless, of course, NATO decides to escalate by direct involement, which is still a terrible possibility.

Did you all hear that story about NATO sending the Ukras AA defense systems? Yeah, those are 1960s technology, completely outdated surplus that no one wants. Pretty much says NATO has left the Ukras to their own devices. No S-300s for you.

Oh, and BTW, Zelensky, fearless leader, isnt even in Ukraine.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A link to back up what I say from Son Of The New American Revolution blog.

https://sonar21.com/the-ukrainian-army-has-been-defeated-whats-left-is-mop-up/


----------



## controlfreak

I prefer my own version of reality. My prediction is just that, lots of moving parts of this puzzle still left to move. One thing is for sure, it hasn't gone down the way Putin thought it would and even if Ukraine falls he can never achieve a victory out of it. I think he is still done either way.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nice story, bro.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian +1* Interesting info… Yet like all things, there is a lot of info to absorb from many sources. My stance is war is painful regardless of who you are…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is for my friend from another forum who sometimes checks in here…


----------



## DevinT

> Morning all. Damp from last nights light rain, 68 and rain tonight. Weekend gets a cold wave. Yuck.
> 
> Off to the hardware store, may have some sort of giddiness over that, first time since the surgery. Missed the hardware store visits.
> 
> Petey: Get on the shop setup, house furniture can wait. Looking good.
> 
> Little shop time today. Sloth imprint lasered onto the ends of a Yarn box.
> 
> Devin: Grandfathers XP-100 Remington would solve your crow problems. He had the 15 inch barrel version.
> sollved his and did not even have to get close. Ranchers near him also used them for varmits of various ilks Very accurate. Never got to shoot it. Just remembered it last night.
> 
> later
> 
> - 987Ron


Still crow-free after presenting the realistic-looking dead crow merely once.

No crows have dive-bombed me. There were two crows circling me the other day on a walk, but I shook my fist at them and they flew away. They clearly see me as a threat-... which could lead to escalation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lunchtime soon…


----------



## bandit571

Almost Suppertime, here…

Clouds are spaced just right..that one can have bright sunshine streaming down….and be raining "Cats & Dogs" at the same time…..

"Have you ever seen the Rain" sounds like a song title from long ago….?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Even though I live in AZ- here is the song …






"Some have speculated that the song's lyrics are referencing the Vietnam War, with the "rain" being a metaphor for bombs falling from the sky."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gas price stimulus checks proposals head to Congress…*










https://www.fox5ny.com/news/gas-price-stimulus-checks-proposals-head-to-congress

At lunch today the high price of gas was discussed. I lived with it in 1970s and now today, but for these young people this is something new. :>(

The best comment was from a peer who said- "the prices will never be back to what you had…"

*Also, Newsom's gas price relief would send $400 payments to California vehicle owners*
https://news.yahoo.com/newsoms-gas-price-relief-send-203042336.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*US to Accept 100,000 Ukrainian Refugees*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/us-to-accept-100000-ukrainian-refugees/

I wonder if Gunny knows anything about where are they being placed and are any of them are auto mechanics?

Seriously, after the Soviet Union collapsed I remember that many eastern European machinists got a trade job at Ford.


----------



## bandit571

Doing a couple Full Dry Fits, before any glue ups…









Checking the the fit of the back….Has a slight "toe-in" , nothing really to worry about..better than a "Toe-out"










Found a problem with Drawer #4,,,









OOOOPs….These are supposed to be mirror images of each other…..need to fix that…later.

Plywood has been bought. Need to work out a cutting list to get 5 drawer bottoms out of it…Next trip to the shop, I'll see about some measurements to lay out the cuts…Plywood is 1/4" x 24" x 48"....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This is why I love intelligence…*


----------



## bandit571

> Even though I live in AZ- here is the song …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Some have speculated that the song s lyrics are referencing the Vietnam War, with the "rain" being a metaphor for bombs falling from the sky."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Them B-52 Strikes were something to behold….from a safe distance away….DAMHIKT….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Not starting an argument here! Just information awareness.
> 
> Putin will not get ousted. Despite what you hear in the news, his popularity is rising in Russia by the day, at about 71% right now, that according to Asia Times. That said, many of the younger generation do not support the current conflict. They (the West) tried to kill the Ruble and it didnt work, getting stronger, at worst was at 154R/1$, is now at 94R/1$. And now the Russians will demand payment for oil and gas in Rubles from whom they deem belligerent Nations - who are *still* buying oil and gas from Russia! And they will sell to "friendlies" at a discount. Ouch.
> 
> They tell you that the Ruskies are bogged down, out of supply, and on and on, but in 3 weeks they had captured more territory than the land mass of the UK.
> 
> No! I am not pro-Russian. I am pro-We-The-People!
> 
> Here´s my prediction, the Russians have this thing wrapped up by May 9th - which is the day they celebrate defeating the Notsees the first time - unless, of course, NATO decides to escalate by direct involement, which is still a terrible possibility.
> 
> Did you all hear that story about NATO sending the Ukras AA defense systems? Yeah, those are 1960s technology, completely outdated surplus that no one wants. Pretty much says NATO has left the Ukras to their own devices. No S-300s for you.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, Zelensky, fearless leader, isnt even in Ukraine.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


the side of the story. Mosty the news here shows Russians bombing residential buildings.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Glad that you are here… as for those bombings in Ukraine it will be hard to duplicate the WW2 bombing of Dresden, Germany by the Allies… I believe that Churchill wanted to teach or pay back Germany…










The bombing of Dresden was a British-American aerial bombing attack on the city of Dresden, the capital of the German state of Saxony, during World War II. In four raids between 13 and 15 February 1945, 772 heavy bombers of the Royal Air Force (RAF) and 527 of the United States Army Air Forces (USAAF)* dropped more than 3,900 tons of high-explosive bombs and incendiary devices on the city
*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombing_of_Dresden_in_World_War_II

War is not good…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Even though I live in AZ- here is the song …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Some have speculated that the song s lyrics are referencing the Vietnam War, with the "rain" being a metaphor for bombs falling from the sky."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Them B-52 Strikes were something to behold….from a safe distance away….DAMHIKT….
> 
> - bandit571


*
Part 2- CCR here is another song… *

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising


----------



## bandit571

War Rule #1: Young men die

War Rule #2: You can not change Rule #1

nasty, smelly, uncomfortable, sometimes you are so scared you pee yourself, other times, you are just too pissed off to care…

Old saying we used to have….."Don't mean nothing, nothing at all"

Complaining about not getting any sleep in a war zone? Relax, you will get all the sleep you want, when you are dead.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *US to Accept 100,000 Ukrainian Refugees*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/us-to-accept-100000-ukrainian-refugees/
> 
> I wonder if Gunny knows anything about where are they being placed and are any of them are auto mechanics?
> 
> Seriously, after the Soviet Union collapsed I remember that many eastern European machinists got a trade job at Ford.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The perpetrator is from there. He built the concrete wall the chity accepted on top of the ground like a giant domino which is a booby trap for future homeowners doing landscaping with a high potential of creating orphans. Adding the propane tank next to it and blocking the area with berms, the house, and wall to pool any leaked propane which is so volatile the static generated walking through the area will ignite it. At a 1,000 gallons, the oversized tank has a high risk of odor fade eliminating any warning of leaked product. The wall with the tank's pressure relief and service piping directed towards it maximizes the risk of BLEVE The NFPA technical engineer verified that fact. The perpetrator replanted the 10 vegetation-free zone around the tank half a dozen times. He has fire code violations maximizing the risks of burning down our homes as wildfires increase most years now. There is wildland vegetation stretching for 20 miles behind the houses.

I have seen vehicles swerve into the oncoming lane to avoid the perpetrators backing out from behind their 12-foot tall hedges. They almost hit me walking when I could not see them back out and they could not see any pedestrians or any traffic behind the 12-foot tall hedge. They have backed out in front of me and other neighbors driving past the driveways. The last negligent collision in front of their driveways was Thanksgiving weekend 2019. The perpetrator put big rocks along the road a decade ago. They were in front of the school bus stop and cars would occasionally hit them. I would move them from in front of the school bus stop and the perpetrator would put them back.

The fire chief sent a letter stating propane code, seismic, and meteorological issues are not in their scope of work. Those are all factors that need to be considered evaluating the perpetrator's propane risks. The fire marshal told me they just pull the numbers out of a hat when discussing fire code clearances. We obviously do not have any capable first responders when the earthquake tips over the wall and rolls the tank around. *I doubt much more could go wrong unless Russia attacks them here.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'll catch up in the morning…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Complaining about not getting any sleep in a war zone? * Relax, you will get all the sleep you want, when you are dead.
> *
> - bandit571


*+1*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Glad that you are here… as for those bombings in Ukraine it will be hard to duplicate the WW2 bombing of Dresden, Germany by the Allies… I believe that Churchill wanted to teach or pay back Germany…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bombing of Dresden was a British-American aerial bombing attack on the city of Dresden, the capital of the German state of Saxony, during World War II. In four raids between 13 and 15 February 1945, 772 heavy bombers of the Royal Air Force (RAF) and 527 of the United States Army Air Forces (USAAF)* dropped more than 3,900 tons of high-explosive bombs and incendiary devices on the city
> *
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombing_of_Dresden_in_World_War_II
> 
> War is not good…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Served them right, they started it!

One of my friends who passed away a few years ago made his 20 missions to go home, but…...... It was close to the end of the war, they were running out of pilots, so they gave him 5 or 10 more missions. Very few bomber pilots survived their first quota ;(((((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

There is a 3rd rule - the men who start the conflicts usually dont fall under rule #1



> War Rule #1: Young men die
> 
> War Rule #2: You can not change Rule #1
> 
> - bandit571












"In politics, nothing happens by accident, if it happens, you can bet it was planned that way." 
Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Here is a bit of info almost no one knows about that peace sign, how the modern version originated, and what it really represents:

https://medium.com/the-philosophers-stone/how-the-ancient-rune-of-death-became-the-peace-symbol-10d6f6470b4f#:~:text=The%20symbol%20used%20for%20peace,of%20Norse%20origin%20-%20the%20Yr.

In short, it represents the entrance to the underworld, in opposition to the Tree of Life. It is a German Rune, and it is very ancient.



> *Brian +1* Interesting info… Yet like all things, there is a lot of info to absorb from many sources. My stance is war is painful regardless of who you are…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up early and coffee. Already in shop and glued two pieces together for later. 
Run to Lowe's for one board to finish the "Bandit Box" for my buffing wheels. Dislike Lowe's, but only local place for boards that are not pine. Lowe's is okay it is their manager a big PITA.

Cool day 68 later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning all-*

*HERE IS WHY MESQUITE Lumber Is Really Cool for Woodworking*





*As for the "peace sign" I was led to believe that it was Forrest Gump who made it?*


----------



## bandit571

"You write Born to kill on your helmet and wear a Peace Sigh on your Flak Vest? Some sort of sick joke?"

Name THAT movie..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Observation at Lowe's this am. A large percentage of the trucks can not hold the lumber their owner purchased and have a trailer. The modern 4 door pickups have a short bed compared to the old pickups and when they add a tool box in the bed there is not much room left. Those that try to haul their purchases without a trailer seem to have to spend a lot of time trying to tie it all down while it sticks up and out at odd angles.

Man next to me had one 10 ft. 4×4. I loaded my 2 6ft and 2 8ft. boards in the Explorer, no problems. The man said I need to get rid of this pickup, it cannot haul anything. My wife's car has a bigger trunk than this truck. He was frustrated.

Love how we make things better only the old way is often better or at least better for some things.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- very true… I use a 5×10 utility trailer but I have done what you described above. A contractor does what he has to do…










OR…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

this is my rifle, this is my gun…........



> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> on the above post…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Damn, just read, now they are killing Daniel Boone. That dude was my hero when I was a kid.

Well, lets see em go after the Lone Ranger! Ha.


----------



## 987Ron

The Lone Ranger was my hero. They will go after him, Tonto was always sub to him. Never saw it that way myself. Red Ryder was pretty special also, had a BB Gun with his name on it. Anti Gunners will be after him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Damn, just read, now they are killing Daniel Boone. That dude was my hero when I was a kid.
> 
> Well, lets see em go after the Lone Ranger! Ha.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Who is after Daniel Boone?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The Woke Brigade, because slavery or something.

Ok then., no feakin way they can touch Grizzly Adams! He was nice to all the animals and stuff, like he was a vegetarian or somethin - they never showed Adams eating them - far as I recall.


> Damn, just read, now they are killing Daniel Boone. That dude was my hero when I was a kid.
> 
> Well, lets see em go after the Lone Ranger! Ha.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Who is after Daniel Boone?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## rad457

*As for the "peace sign" I was led to believe that it was Forrest Gump who made it?

-Desert_Woodworker*

I believe it was the Happy Face


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Andre- I believe you are correct, me bad….. :>)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The Woke Brigade, because slavery or something.
> 
> Ok then., no feakin way they can touch Grizzly Adams! He was nice to all the animals and stuff, like he was a vegetarian or somethin - they never showed Grizzly eating them - far as I recall.
> 
> Damn, just read, now they are killing Daniel Boone. That dude was my hero when I was a kid.
> 
> Well, lets see em go after the Lone Ranger! Ha.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Who is after Daniel Boone?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Too bad they can't figure out if they change history they would not exist ) Preachin and teachin hate will never solve anything,


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You win the internet for today!!!!
Hilarious.


> Too bad they can t figure out if they change history they would not exist )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Daniel Boone…

*The U.S. Capitol Is Filled With Racist Depictions of Native Americans. It's Time for Them to Go*
https://time.com/6143574/us-capitol-native-americans-racist-paintings-sculptures/










One of these sculptures, carved in 1826-1827 by the Italian artist Enrico Causici, is a gruesome scene showing the explorer Daniel Boone stabbing a Native American warrior. Another warrior lies dead beneath their feet, filling the entire bottom of the rectangular panel. Soon after the work was installed, then-Rep. Tristam Burges, sarcastically commented that it "very truly represented our dealing with the Indians, for we had not left them even a place to die upon."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

fact check delete.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Dw* It will never be resolved. Like beauty, it is in the eye of the beholder. I heard a discussion about a minority contractor describing racist things he suffered in business. The same things happen to me but it is not racism. Just the wicked way the almighty dollar rules when it happens to non-minority businesses ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is one of the left Wing Wackos' career criminals in action knocking a 63 yo nurse down stairs. Unprovoked assaults are popular in ********************tatle.

Victim of brutal Seattle light rail attack speaks out exclusively to KING 5
https://www.king5.com/article/news/crime/alexander-jay-seattle-light-rail-attack-suspect-court/281-beb8c795-79b3-4168-9db4-74d23ecade8a

It will be interesting when the cruise ships return to witness and participate in the violence and open-air drug markets


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Over here in Eurostupidland the are now openly talking about price controls to fight inflation, phrasing it as - we could do it if we need to - which means they are going to. We are so fooked.

Alot of you guys are old enough to know what that means. For you youngins like me, price-controls means scarcity and rationing.

for example, to manufacture a good it costs me 150, but price controls say I can only sell it for 100 - so I dont manufacture it.

It didnt work in any communist country and it wont work this time either, in these socialist countries - which is just another way of saying - one step away from communist.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## MikeB_UK

They could, theoretically, do price controls by dropping tax on items - they won't, but could 

Depends how it's done TBH, your lot and my lot will mess it up, Italy will ignore it, Germany will probably make a fairly good stab at it & France will come up with something that people will still be trying to get rid of in a couple of hundred years.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

LOL. LMAO.


> They could, theoretically, do price controls by dropping tax on items - they won t, but could
> 
> Depends how it s done TBH, your lot and my lot will mess it up, Italy will ignore it, Germany will probably make a fairly good stab at it & France will come up with something that people will still be trying to get rid of in a couple of hundred years.
> 
> - MikeB_UK


----------



## bandit571

Ever hear of a "Boilermaker"? Remember back when Schlitz marketed a malt liqueur in a short can? Well, you took a mug,empty that can into the mug…refill that mug with Bacardi 151 Rum…pour that into the same mug…"Down the hatch!"......barely remember one night, after 7, MAYBE 8 of them…..

Then again…there was those Harvey Wallbangers….


----------



## bandit571

OK, Welcome to The Dungeon Woodworking Shop..









While trying to rip a 4' long plywood panel…









Not much room that way..









Not much room for my fat body here, either..









But, just enough room to get the job done…then put the tablesaw away..









Along with this High-Tech Rip fence & hold down…









Details?









Major Engineering going on there…
just to make drawer bottom panels..









Managed to get one drawer glued up, today….


----------



## rad457

LOL! The Federal Government is increasing the "Carbon Tax" on April 1st. but our Province is dropping some of their taxes? Helps when somebody is looking to get re-elected in the near future
How can anybody disagree with Orwell?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I remember price controls in the 70s. The problem is under Reganomics they removed all the capitalist rules. You can't play football or basketball without rules. Why do they think they can run an economy full of greed without them? Or, a chity like ********************tatle without any?

An Uncle's dad owned a tavern in Emmett Idaho in the 30s. The guy that started the Albertsons grocery store chain came in a bought beers on credit. When he got the grocery store up and profitable he did not intend to make a chain of stores, but rather than pay profits to Uncle Sam, he reinvested in more stores. The tax rate was about 90%. I think Kennedy started dropping the tax rate. It built the 3rd affluent middle class in the history of the world post-WWII.

In the early 19th century "de Tocqueville warned of a new kind of tyranny and despotism, under modern democracy, which will have far-reaching consequences on American civic life. He stated that materialism and selfish individualism looks only into the present and does not consider the future." Wall Street's policies today, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ever hear of a "Boilermaker"? Remember back when Schlitz marketed a malt liqueur in a short can? Well, you took a mug,empty that can into the mug…refill that mug with Bacardi 151 Rum…pour that into the same mug…"Down the hatch!"......barely remember one night, after 7, MAYBE 8 of them…..
> 
> - bandit571


Back then, you even drove home…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> In the early 19th century "de Tocqueville warned of a new kind of tyranny and despotism, under modern democracy, which will have far-reaching consequences on American civic life. He stated that materialism and selfish individualism looks only into the present and does not consider the future." Wall Street s policies today, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1*

*Are Price Controls the Answer to Our Raging Inflation?*
https://www.thestreet.com/investing/price-controls-inflation


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

more news from WA…

*Schools K-12 Adopting Race-Based Discipline Policies*

*The Clover Park School District in Pierce County, Washington recently voted to pass a new student discipline policy where the race of a student plays a role in the severity of their punishments.*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/schools-k-12-adopting-race-based-discipline-policies/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was partying with some guys I worked with one night. They got me started on boilermakers  I called in sick the next day. The boss said if I was going to drink with professionals like Russ and Tom, I should expect it )


----------



## bandit571

A Mess Sargent's Recipe for Lemonade…

Big Pitcher, filled with ice…..

Can of Wyler's Lemonade Mix…dump on to the ice

A 5th of Beefeater's Gin….pour into the pitcher, stir until well blended…

Serve in a tall glass….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> more news from WA…
> 
> *Schools K-12 Adopting Race-Based Discipline Policies*
> 
> *The Clover Park School District in Pierce County, Washington recently voted to pass a new student discipline policy where the race of a student plays a role in the severity of their punishments.*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/schools-k-12-adopting-race-based-discipline-policies/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The last few years before my bride retired they could discipline some kids. Some could be disciplined until they played the race card. A few could only be disciplined by their own community. All they could do when one was throwing chairs in the classroom was evacuate the other kids for their safety.

One day she was helping kids use an Almanac to look things up. The minority substitute teacher had 5 college degrees. She was called on the carpet for telling the kids to do differently than the sub had told them. The kids only got one of their 4 questions right; the one she helped them with ;(((((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit did you ever try










and if so how does it compare your Sarge's brew?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Tales from the classroom… the elementary school next to ours is having the little ones make the blue/yellow Ukraine flags. IMO this is wartime propaganda. I have overheard on a few occasions students expressing their negative feelings on Putin… This is right out of Orwell's 1984










*Emmanuel Goldstein* is a fictional character in George Orwell's 1949 dystopian novel Nineteen Eighty-Four. He is the principal enemy of the state according to the Party of the totalitarian Oceania.

*
Short History lesson - sort of like a prequel to today's squabble (33 minutes)*

*A History of Eastern Europe: Ukraine-Russia Crisis*


----------



## bandit571

Preferred Sgt. Plikerd's Brew…..

Then there was the story of a Master Sargent's 2 canteens….one was the newer plastic one…the other was the older metal one…..you did NOT touch the older one. What was in it, was rumoured to be able to eat right through the plastic one….He would travel down to Kentucky about once a month….usually in a very grumpy mood….came back all smiles….The stuff in that canteen…would burn with the brightest BLUE flame you ever saw…yeah…yum.

It might have LOOKED like water…but…don't use it to put out any fires…


----------



## bandit571

"the other night I was invited to a party..
But I stayed home instead
Just me and my good pal Johnnie Walker.
And his brothers Black and Red"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I don't know much about "real moonshine" but from what I have heard your story makes sense…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "the other night I was invited to a party..
> But I stayed home instead
> Just me and my good pal Johnnie Walker.
> And his brothers Black and Red"
> 
> - bandit571


*Are you drinking or singing tonight? *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don t know much about "real moonshine" but from what I have heard your story makes sense…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I know a moonshiner who could answer any questions )


----------



## bandit571

Sargent's Time:

4 of them spend the evening sitting around a card table, playing euchre….at one corner of that table was a 2 liter bottle of Pepsi…. diagonally from that corner was a 5th of EverClear…Next morning, still a 1/2 bottle of…wait for it..Pepsi…the other bottle was empty….take a drink of the Everclear, followed by a sip of Pepsi….

Never did find out who won that night…might have been the Pepsi?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit + good story…*


----------



## bandit571

Fun Fact: IF you get stoned.."plastered" whatever on The 'Shine on a Friday night….Do NOT drink a glass of water the next morning….I don't care how bad that "cottonmouth you have is…do not drink a glass of water….because you will be drunk as a skunk by the time you set that empty glass back down…DAMHIKT…...

trying to remember the brands of booze sold at the old Class VI store at Da Nang…..been a LONG time ago….and…PBR don't count as booze….3.2% ? Don't care if it was cold..still a No-Go…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My story before I go to the perch…

Teaching has been a blessing to me- so much to teach them and for us to learn about them…

A hit song that is popular…

*We Don't Talk About Bruno (From "Encanto"/Lyric Video)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit I hope you remember the advice that you gave regarding a hangover on your Sat morning greeting…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That could be an endless cycle: too drunk to remember not to drink water )


----------



## BurlyBob

Way I remember things. A real man wants his beer cold , his whiskey straight and his women hot.

Good night all.


----------



## bandit571

"Red Necks, White Socks, and Blue Ribbon Beer"....Yowser!

Drawer no.3 is in the clamps…..#4 is dry fitted…have to work on #5 a bit…

Back legs of the stand have bowed in, just enough to keep the drawers from closing all the way in….we have ways

Hammer a spreader bar in place, and add a back to the stand…just have to find me 3 pound hammer…and a few new cuss words…

Had enough "fun" for the day…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Why Boeing pilot Forkner was acquitted in the 737 MAX prosecution?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5 AM or 8 AM est- wake up thoughts*










*Breakfast-* pills, Jimmy Deans egg and cheese biscuit roll-ups, and a beverage…

I remember a phrase that my uncle used to say while on a fishing trip in the morning after a night of drinking.

*"Hair of the dog", short for "Hair of the dog that bit you",* is a colloquial expression in the English language predominantly used to refer to alcohol that is consumed with the aim of lessening the effects of a hangover.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_of_the_dog


----------



## 987Ron

Never trusted moonshine. Had a customer who also had a auto scrap yard. This was in the 60's. He sold old radiators out of cars to the moonshiners for a condenser for their stills. The old radiators were soldered with lead, and had a full sediment inside of anitfreeze.

Morning all. Up on a cool sunny am.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..and I do not have a hangover.

pills, and a Salami and Provolone cheese on a toasted English Muffin…washed down with a Diet Mountain Dew…

32 cloudy degrees outside….might get a wee bit of shop time later, today…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Wife and I are in the "divorce open" start at 1pm. 65 degrees going up to 80.

We shot a gross 68 up north and one it all. If we did that here, they would drug test us.

First breakfast was around 4am. Ready for more now.

I should putz in the shop, but not focused there.

Have a good one


----------



## controlfreak

Breakfast was two strips bacon. Add butter to the grease and pour in eggs & add cheese. Mix all together and enjoy. No room for pills.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Creative ideas…* I find these types of pictures give inspiration…










*More pics…*



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/346214290115884598/


----------



## 987Ron

Out from the shop for some coffee and let the glue dry.

Windy outside. Neighbor is upset with us, when we dog sit the Corgi it barks and he needs his peace and quiet.
He has 3 cats, all allowed to roam, he has a nice lab who is let out at night to do his business. All use our flower beds. Told him we would keep the dog in the house or walk him on a lease if he came and cleaned our flower beds at least once a week. He huffed, turned and left. Guess that was a no. Corgi not here today. Darn.

Back to the shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We had an Irish Setter cross in the yard. An outdoor dog. The neighbor next door had an indoor Irish Setter who was put out at night. Another neighbor told me my dog was getting into their garbage can during the night on garbage day. I told them Dutch was not getting out and back in and to talk to the neighbors next door. We have a 4-foot chain-link fence. The next garbage day I kept her in the garage all night. When they came I told them she was in the garage all night. Thet finally went next door, that was the end of that )


----------



## controlfreak

> Out from the shop for some coffee and let the glue dry.
> 
> Windy outside. Neighbor is upset with us, when we dog sit the Corgi it barks and he needs his peace and quiet.
> He has 3 cats, all allowed to roam, he has a nice lab who is let out at night to do his business. All use our flower beds. Told him we would keep the dog in the house or walk him on a lease if he came and cleaned our flower beds at least once a week. He huffed, turned and left. Guess that was a no. Corgi not here today. Darn.
> 
> Back to the shop.
> 
> - 987Ron


Nice! I think you handled that well.


----------



## bandit571

3 hours IN the shop, today…and this was all I got done?









Also got a 4th drawer glued up…









And cleaned up the first 3 drawers.

Check a drawer for square while it is being glue up..









If'n it ain't square….pull until it is…

How far was the legs of the stand bowed in? Well, I cut a stick to match the front, and held it up to the back legs..









Yep, bowed in that much…will drive that stick in place to hold things apart, until a back can be screwed in place to hold things.. a wimpy little mallet ain't gonna get it…call in The Adjuster!









3 pounds of beater….I hear it goes by the nickname of Buster…

Runners got a start on installing..









Had to move them up a bit (1/8"?) as things weren't quite right..









Too big of a gap…won't leave enough room for the middle two to slide in…

Might have Laundry detail, later…depends on the knee….have to flip the stand over, and do the other runners,,,

May have to update the Blog, again..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice work Bandit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Where is America's fudge capital??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Mc Island Michigan- final answer


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Google maps can't find a town named Fudge Montana


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

By the turn of the century, fudge-making arrived on Mackinac Island in northern Michigan, which today has a legitimate claim as the modern day fudge capital.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://babylonbee.com/

+ ( alternative media )

I found this site, political with satire ( they were recently banned on Twitter)

*Babylon Bee's Editor-In-Chief Kyle Mann* interview


----------



## EricFai

DW, Mackinac Island is correct on the fudge. I need to take a trip up there some day.

I heard they shut the bridge down this past week, due to the fog.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW, Mackinac Island is correct on the fudge. I need to take a trip up there some day.
> 
> I heard they shut the bridge down this past week, due to the fog.
> 
> - Eric


Is there a fudge shortage joining all the other shortages?.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* The trip to the island and watching them make the fudge… priceless…










As for the bridge, Falling ice concerns close Mackinac Bridge Thursday

https://www.wzzm13.com/article/news/local/michigan/falling-ice-concerns-close-mackinac-bridge-thursday/69-2a157061-f2b4-43fb-be34-2849dcdf6083


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- not sure on the fudge but try getting an F250 Tremor. My buddy has been waiting 4 months and probably another wait… I was blessed on getting my Ranger Tremor due to a customer canceling and a fantastic salesman who put a hold on it for me…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* A good salesman got me my E350 work van when it was traded in. He called saying it would not be on the lot more than a day or two.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* +1 and a good auto salesperson is helpful… I say this in my search for the Tremor… I had 3 or 4 former salespeople "lie to me"... yet I found an excellent guy… and off we go only to have a life experience…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Most salespeople tell you what you want to hear ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

or they try to… I asked this salesman why do you insist on the dealership adding stuff… "We don't make much just selling cars ( seriously) What we are talking about is making a large purchase


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Funeral ART in woodworking is in some of my works, but don't post it often…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think I snagged this from the Babylon Bee


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## EricFai

I grew up in Michigan, and I don't remember any time that the bridge was closed. And yes falling ice, you could also see the fog in the news cast.


----------



## 987Ron

Why go to Michigan to get Fudge? Was something my sister and I made as kids, added local pecans often.
Wife makes it here on occasion we still add local pecans.

Pecans: In Oklahoma they were pronounced pa-kans in Ga they are pee cans. Local ask me why I mispronounced the word Pecan. Told him there was two kinds of Pecan trees. The western kind and then the eastern kind. Like the eastern and western Meadow Lark bird. Not sure he believed me. Made it up. Commercial Pecans are hybrids of the original trees. The true tree has a smaller hard to crack nut and has a bit more tannin in it. Not as tasty.

Morning, cool am here. 9:00 am so a bit late this morning. Grapenuts with fruit for breakfast. Coffee now.

Later, have a good Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..late night, due to Laundry Detail

Speaking of "Detail" 









The Drill Press Stand now has a back on it…supplied by (wait for it..) IKEA…









One drawer was a bit..off









Needed pulled into squareness….as I forgot one step during it's glue up









BTW Department: Lumber is SUPPOSED to be Ash..









Hmmm…Curly Ash?


----------



## bandit571

Made a run for some handles..CHEAP handles.
Tried Wall E World first…..scenery was good, handles not so good…went across the street…5 handles for $0.98 each…we can do that…

Kind of rough trying to walk, at the moment….Uncle Charles was a bit mean with the wake-up…toes on the left foot, calves on both legs, thigh on the right leg front…and both hands….all cramping up….

Need to haul last night's Laundry Basket upstairs…that should be "FUN"...

Need to remove the clamps off of drawer #5..sometime..









And, install the runners for Drawer No. 3 and No. 4 to slide on…if I can get back up out of this chair…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back home and glad to be back in my own dwelling and bed… leave it at that…

Bandit's Uncle Charles even goes on road trips but I would rather he stay in Ohio… leave it at that.

Laundry detail- the washing and drying no problem.










I did manage to do some laser shop time to get my "fix".

now time to wind down as they say and have a cold one…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Quiet evening. Little shop time today. Not much else. early bedtime, early am tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

laundry Hamper has been hauled upstairs, now.

Disc/beltsander has a new sanding belt. A loose bolt was rattling around inside the disc guard,,,tore that torn,,replaced the worn out sanding disc,,adjusted the table to better fit the disc…180 grit 6" disc was installed.

Clamps were removed from the last drawer glue up…drawer front has been beveled, re-enforcing screws added..

Maybe tomorrow ( on a MONDAY??) I can add the runners for the last two drawers, and add handles to all 5 drawers…we'll see.

Right now? Have had way too much fun, today…there's always tomorrow, eh?


----------



## bandit571

Story about how Canada got it's name:

"C",eh? N, eh? D, eh?"

Simple, right…eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It made it to the folding table, but I wait until Family Feud starts - fold, watch, and cook.


----------



## EricFai

That looks my house with the kids around, clothes stayed in the dryer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Quiet evening. Little shop time today. Not much else. early bedtime, early am tomorrow.
> 
> - 987Ron


+ YES my friend but we live another day… Any hip recovery update stories and have you driven the Porsche?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* Yes some leave in the dryer and I prefer the basket, but not for too long.


----------



## bandit571

Have a few Hampers with wheels on them….easier to just pull them along behind me…a bit noisy coming back up the stairs.

Apparently …I have to be OVER $5 for the Military Discount to go into effect…Missed it by a nickel….at Lowes, today.


----------



## EricFai

The problem with the baskets during the child raisin years, the kats like them too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron*- people go to the north in search of the famous fudge… Some even cross bridges to take the ferry boat to the island- Behold now you can purchase the infamous fudge…










others go to the "Corn Palace"



















It is about the experience…


----------



## 987Ron

DW you ask 7weeks since the surgery. All is well. No pain, no meds, driving, no aids. Driving has been short distances as I had not place I wanted or needed to go out of town. Drove the Porsche last week, easier to enter than I expected, as easy as the other cars. Side benefit the Sciatica Nerve Pain that I had has gone away.

Next week longer drive to Savannah, 3 weeks drive to Augusta. Should be no problem. Really back to normal, except a bit of numbness in one area of the leg and getting comfortable to sleep. Dr. says the numbness will fade out in time.

Thanks for asking. First 2 weeks were the pain time, after that all got better each day. Dr. visit last week, he said one of his faster recovering patients. Said it was nice to have a patient that was not obese. Seems hip and knee problems hit the overweight more often and more problems for the surgeon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Apparently …I have to be OVER $5 for the Military Discount to go into effect…Missed it by a nickel….at Lowes, today.*
> 
> - bandit571


Maybe buy some tape of a candy bar? Works for me.. a penny earned is a penny saved…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks for asking. First 2 weeks were the pain time, after that all got better each day. Dr. visit last week, he said one of his faster recovering patients. *Said it was nice to have a patient that was not obese. Seems hip and knee problems hit the overweight more often and more problems for the surgeon.
> *
> 
> - 987Ron


and it is nice that LJocks has you. While those 50 and 60-year-old talk Saw Stop I hope that they pay attention like a ball joint on a car- we wear out… IMO you medical posts are informative, for sooner or later if they are still alive they may need a new part…

More importantly, is that you have the love and support of a supportive wife and family… That said you are a blessed man.


----------



## EricFai

DW said it all, blessed is the man whom has a family that cares about him and shares the good times as well as the bad.

I never had any problems getting my discount, of course it usually over that $5. I used that orange store for a number of years, asked about a discount for Veterans, they would not give it. This was about 5 years ago, as I was spending $$$ on remodeling a new house purchase. Went to Lowe's no problem. Haven't been back to that orange store.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Definitely well said. Most wives would have abandoned me during the Topamax Disaster. She's worth her weight in Gold )


----------



## EricFai

Those good women are hard to find. I'm lucky I have found one.


----------



## 987Ron

> More importantly, is that you have the love and support of a supportive wife and family… That said you are a blessed man.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker





> DW said it all, blessed is the man whom has a family that cares about him and shares the good times as well as the bad.
> 
> I
> - Eric


Always remember it works both ways. Giving your family the support, help, aid and love they give you is paramount. While the son brought over food while I was recovering, did some chores and shopping much to help the wife so she would not have to. He just had Achilies Tendon surgery so it our time. Took over some food, cleaned his pool, etc. Even in times less stressful, take care of them.


----------



## EricFai

So true Ron.

A few weeks back we went to the DIL's and helped her out with the new arrival in the family. Her mom cooked and did a few repairs around the house.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Those good women are hard to find. I m lucky I have found one.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## BurlyBob

Me too! Wouldn't trade 'Stick in the Mud' for anything.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all- up and off to school…

*You may find this interesting-*

*The Dying Art of Driving a Stick Shift*

In Europe, 80% of cars sold have manual transmissions. In the U.S., it's only 1%.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-dying-art-of-driving-a-stick-shift-clutch-gears-car-learn-europe-america-manual-transmission-11648408115


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*New Supply Chain Risk: 22,000 Dockworkers Who May Soon Strike*

With the contract of union workers at West Coast ports nearing expiration, the prospect of a labor impasse threatens another shock to the global economy.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/28/business/dockworkers-strike-supply-chain.html


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…22 mostly sunny degrees outside..usual March breeze…
Usual errands for the Boss this morning..

Monday..leave it at that, uuuummmm


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*When times get tough, howler monkeys turn to playtime for stress relief*

A little levity can go a long way during tough times, even for monkeys. A new study reveals that some monkeys play to reduce tension and avoid conflict. In fact, the amount of playfulness actually increases when resources are scarce, scientists say










https://www.studyfinds.org/howler-monkeys-play-conflict/


----------



## EricFai

DW, so true about the stick shift. This generation has no idea how much fun one can have.

I learned on a stick, my dad would have me stop on the hill and get the car going again without rolling backwards. Took a little while but I learned how to pop the clutch and go forward without rolling backwards or stalling the engine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- Back in the day I went from a 3 on the tree stick shift and then to a 4 on the floor with a Hurst shifter… T


----------



## EricFai

I had an 1970 VW Bug, then a 74 Nova that was on the tree. A couple of trucks since.

The bug was fun flying over the big snow drifts we used to get in Southern Michigan. Man those were the days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What part of MI are you from, may I ask… I am from Detroit. My buddy had a 1968 bug and I remember 4 of us big guys in it and the heater if you call it that, sort of kept us warm- we were young and could care less. Today when I see one I find hard to imagine…


----------



## bandit571

Have been seeing that same exact "Bug" parked out at our local Lowes store…..hmmm

Monday..The Dungeon Woodworking Shop is closed on most Mondays…..

Have a Blog to up-date….may do that, today..

Errands with the Boss this morning..involved way too much walking around….

First stick shift…was driving on old Ford 5N tractor….the kind where to start the dang thing…there was an "S" that you hit, and pushed down on the gearshift..until it starts…Dad worked on that tractor for a friend of his….and needed someone to drive it the 5 miles to the guy's house…then he'd pick me up there..


----------



## EricFai

I grew up in the Jackson area, South side of the county on a lake. Loved it. Mine had a moon roof, I could get going down the back roads and stick my head out the top.

After I graduated from high school, I loaded up the 17" and spent about 3 months in the UP. That was probably a site to see going across the bridge.

Spent some time in the military went back, finally kept the state back in 05. I still go there to visit the kids.


----------



## 987Ron

Many cars in my past with a stick shift. Model A, 1950, 52 Ford, 52 Chev. 56 Austin Healey, 60 Austin Healey Sprite, Audi Fox, 1957 Morris Minor Pickup, VW Bug, VW Van, Chev. Corvair, Lotus 11, Lotus Super 7, and more.

The Sprite and the Lotus 11 were right hand drive. Made passing interesting.

Even Nascar has gone to a no clutch sequencial shift, Formula 1 paddles to shift.

You realize that the US driver is unaware of manual transmissions when they stop a foot away from another cars back bumper when the cars are on an slope upwards. Even in the old days of lots of manuals, getting started on a slope could lead to some backward movement.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Reconfigured a vertical lumber storage cart to two large bins. Filled them. Will dismantle and save the leftover.

Meaning I spent time in the shop!

Saw Stop delivery wed.

Sad news for me. Offered to make uncle Wah a flag box. One grand daughter bought one. I hope it was not made in China.

Should I make a proper flag box and send it? Looking for advice. Should I let it go?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- I would make an extra special flag box for yourself and keep it in the shop. Add a small dedication plaque with his name and such. His memories will live with you and some of us here at Lumber Jocks.


----------



## EricFai

Yes Petey, make one fir your memories.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*15 Signs You Should Have Hired Another Contractor* with pictures…

https://lightersideofrealestate.com/humor/15-signs-you-should-have-hired-another-contractor


----------



## 987Ron

> *15 Signs You Should Have Hired Another Contractor* with pictures…
> 
> https://lightersideofrealestate.com/humor/15-signs-you-should-have-hired-another-contractor
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Amusing but true. You can find pictures taken of Walmart Customers, always thought one might be able to do the same of HD and Lowe's customers. Be fun to see.


----------



## EricFai

To funny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron*- here is one for you to share with your daughter.

*WALMART WOBBLE* I work at Walmart and have to wear a horrible new uniform - and it's because of the customers

https://www.the-sun.com/lifestyle/4968268/walmart-workers-new-vests-people-shoplifting-tiktok/


----------



## 987Ron

On the way to bed. Did a few to many things today, so a good sleep and do it again tomorrow. Had a nice evening meal. Sauerbraten and other goodies.

Nite all.


----------



## bandit571

5 drawers will now slide all the way in..









cheap handles for the drawers…









Will shellac the drawers. The Pine parts of the stand will get a coat or 2 of Kilz oil-based primer…..since I do have a quart of the stuff on hand.

Best place to sit at Wall E Worlrd…is in your car, watching all the scenery walk ( strut?) by…..say..about July/August?

Since I am allowed to park in the Handicap spots, legally….provides some nice views….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Petey- I would make an extra special flag box for yourself and keep it in the shop. Add a small dedication plaque with his name and such. His memories will live with you and some of us here at Lumber Jocks.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Best place to sit at Wall E Worlrd…is in your car, watching all the scenery walk ( strut?) by…..say..about July/August?
> 
> Since I am allowed to park in the Handicap spots, legally….provides some nice views….
> 
> - bandit571


Are you referring to this?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *15 Signs You Should Have Hired Another Contractor* with pictures…
> 
> https://lightersideofrealestate.com/humor/15-signs-you-should-have-hired-another-contractor
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The levels of stupidity are exponentially expanding! ;(( Gubbermint employees can't qualify for those jobs. It took King County 7.5 years to get a guy who understood water runs downhill after they redesigned the intersection in front of our house and flooded the driveway. They spent 10s of thousands of dollars building catch basins that did not catch a single drop of water not falling straight down out of the sky. ;(( I thought King county was the worst gubbermint employees could get until we were annexed into the chity of Auburn. The stupidest thing I ever did was believe they had a capable person in the building department who would address the concrete wall on top of the ground when the perpetrator used it as an illegal retaining wall. His kid told me it was a "Dream House." Obviously, they *could not afford the dream* and *built a nightmare.*

The idiot has almost 2 acres. He built the house so close to the wall he cannot safely set up a ladder to clean the rain gutters. ) One day I saw that idiot hugging a ladder as tight as he could to unplug a drain. I expected it might fall backward, but it did not. Last fall he hired roof cleaners to do it. They asked to put their ladder on our property because it was not safe to clean on his. I told them I wanted them to be safe and allowed it but told them there will be no "next time" if the perpetrator still has propane, structural, and fire code violations threatening this neighborhood.

When the perpetrator was building his 2 houses, they never had any guard rails on scaffolding up to 40 feet high. The roof pitch is close to 45 degrees and the lower edges are over 30 feet around most of them. I only saw one roofer with fall protection.

The perpetrator is a licensed general contractor in WA state. The state has no requirements for general contractors except posting a $12,000 bond. The public should be concerned about idiots who build risks destroying neighborhoods, kill homeowners doing landscaping, and make orphans. Barbers and hairdressers have to meet qualifications, why not idiots like the perpetrator?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* I would make the box.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I learned to drive a stick at about 6 yo on a John Deere. A cousin rolled a Ford when he was 3 but he was not injured.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Goodnight and off to the perch…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This one is for Corelz elected Joke Meister from a previous forum- since he doesn't post jokes here so I'll add.

*Neither A Borrower Nor A Lender Be*

A woodworker called his brother-in-law, who was always borrowing something.

"Is it okay if I bring my table saw over and leave it in your garage?" he asked.

"Well, of course. But why?"
"Oh, it's a little lonely. It wants to be near the rest of my tools."


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's the chisels I ordered and received today. They look pretty darn nice. Don't they?








Then upon closer inspection isn't this nice?








Yeah both the big ones came with damage.



































These chisels came packed laying on top of this packing paper.








Here's how they banged into the inside of the box.








I'm pretty sure that had they been packed better the damage would not have happened.

I called a very nice lady at the company I ordered from and she requested some photos of the damage. It was late in the day and I'll be interested in the outcome of this whole issue.


----------



## bandit571

> Best place to sit at Wall E Worlrd…is in your car, watching all the scenery walk ( strut?) by…..say..about July/August?
> 
> Since I am allowed to park in the Handicap spots, legally….provides some nice views….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Are you referring to this?
> 
> No…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## controlfreak

I had many stick shift cars. Also a Ford F150 with three on the tree. About thirty years ago a kid at the Goodyear where I needed an inspection said that "he needed to pull the truck into the bay due to insurance requirements". He hopped in and looked at the shifter and the top of the steering column for P R N D that were missing. He then looked down at the three petals and said "that's okay you can pull it in".


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks for the advice, guys. I appreciate it.

S.S. get delivered tomorrow.

I have decided to install a monster rack in my shop. Now to figure out where it will hang.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and about. Cool crisp morning but Grandfather Sun is shinning bright. 77 later.

Walmart Uniforms, daughter's Walmart was to get them about 5 months ago, not seen yet. Still on the plastic bag limitations.

Walmart management, at the local stores is pitiful. Lots of examples.

Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Meet RoboBurger, The World's First Burger Robot in a Box


----------



## 987Ron

> Meet RoboBurger, The World s First Burger Robot in a Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll pass on that.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…25 mostly sunny degrees outside…pills taken…coffee cake for Breakfast..

Down to the "Punch List" items on that drill press stand…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Science Behind Slow Eating*
https://lifespa.com/science-behind-slow-eating/?inf_contact_key=793fa719f36ead697fe0928cf3080c60842e902fbefb79ab9abae13bfcb46658

I realize now how enjoyable eating can be; I used to just wolf it down.
I learned how to stop, relax, and enjoy my food.
I used to eat like I was filling up my car with gas-fill up and go.
I now look forward to eating as a time to sit, relax, dine, and stop rushing.
I used to eat so fast that I never even tasted it. Now, I actually enjoy taking my time to eat.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Commentary- WAR all wars are so sad. This Russian and Ukraine war is having an upsetting effect on me…











Bob Dylan song - Masters of War (Official Audio)*




 *
*

*and a great song for the Ukraine patriots*

*The Partisan - Leonard Cohen*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I called a very nice lady at the company I ordered from and she requested some photos of the damage. It was late in the day and I ll be interested in the outcome of this whole issue.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Let us know how it goes with customer service. Your angst is felt…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- *I would like to build a drill press stand, similar to yours, next to my laundry machine- I seem to have a problem with height dimensions… * :>(*


----------



## bandit571

Mount the bank of drawers on wheels, where you can roll it out of the way, if needed…..then roll back OVER the top of the base…when done.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *The Science Behind Slow Eating*
> https://lifespa.com/science-behind-slow-eating/?inf_contact_key=793fa719f36ead697fe0928cf3080c60842e902fbefb79ab9abae13bfcb46658
> _
> I realize now how enjoyable eating can be; because I just wolf it down.
> 
> I eat like I'm filling up my car with gas-fill up and go.
> 
> I eat so fast that I taste it quickly.


This is more like my dining with a herd of kids.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bandit- *I would like to build a drill press stand, similar to yours, next to my laundry machine- I seem to have a problem with height dimensions… * :>(*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Don't you have a hacksaw?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The Science Behind Slow Eating*
> https://lifespa.com/science-behind-slow-eating/?inf_contact_key=793fa719f36ead697fe0928cf3080c60842e902fbefb79ab9abae13bfcb46658
> 
> I realize now how enjoyable eating can be; I used to just wolf it down.
> I learned how to stop, relax, and enjoy my food.
> I used to eat like I was filling up my car with gas-fill up and go.
> I now look forward to eating as a time to sit, relax, dine, and stop rushing.
> I used to eat so fast that I never even tasted it. Now, I actually enjoy taking my time to eat.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A first aid teacher who was a paramedic said the typical piece of meat that is ejected by the Heimlich maneuver is the size of your fist! ;((


----------



## 987Ron

One of the things that make you wonder why.

Purchased 2 1" x 6" x 8' select pine yesterday at the local Lowe's. I live in S. Ga. surrounded by Pines Lumber mills are a big business here. this small burg has two mills processing logs. These are large mills. Trucks hauling in logs and those hauling lumber, is a common daily sight.

The two boards I got at Lowe's says "Product of New Zealand" Do not understand. Goes against all rational logic there is. Maybe this explains some of the higher prices. But where does S. GA Pine go?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Many saw and have commented on Oscar's slap in the face- Something is wrong today with that man slapping.. for I remember this…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One of the things that make you wonder why.
> 
> Purchased 2 1" x 6" x 8 select pine yesterday at the local Lowe s. I live in S. Ga. surrounded by Pines Lumber mills are a big business here. this small burg has two mills processing logs. These are large mills. Trucks hauling in logs and those hauling lumber, is a common daily sight.
> 
> The two boards I got at Lowe s says "Product of New Zealand" Do not understand. Goes against all rational logic there is. Maybe this explains some of the higher prices.
> 
> - 987Ron


At least it isn't Chinese junk like the plywood.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The two boards I got at Lowe s says "Product of New Zealand" Do not understand. Goes against all rational logic there is. Maybe this explains some of the higher prices. But where does S. GA Pine go?
> 
> - 987Ron


There's a big mill up the road from me in Landrum and it looks like they're processing mostly pine. I haven't looked into what they're making or if it's just lumber (haven't seen any wrapped units ready for shipping) but it's a decent sized operation. Every tract I see being cleared for crap houses on micro lots seems to have a steady stream of log trucks headed somewhere, I need to figure out how to send them to me to keep my Wood-Mizer fed.


----------



## EricFai

Cold be that all the pine cut here in the south-east is being shipped to China.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The properly sized logs here are called "exports" by loggers. They go to Japan. Too much trouble for us, US, to export finished lumber ;(


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, I got an email back from the lady at the company I purchased the chisels from they are sending me replacements and a postage return label. That went really quite well. She said that they spoke with their shipping staff as well.
It's unfortunate it happened like this but the company seems to be doing the right thing.


----------



## bandit571

Around here…most of the logs seem headed for the Amish Saw Mills…they are doing quite a good business making pallets….along with building their own Buildings.

Start time in the shop was 4pm…quitting time was 5:30 pm….right knee was not amused…

5 handles installed, last of the drawer runners installed…2 drawers now have a coat of Amber Shellac…film at 11PM..

Meatloaf for supper, tonight…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BB- That is good news. Disappointing at first but it seems they are doing a good job of getting you a replacement. Let us know when you get it resolved.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The properly sized logs here are called "exports" by loggers. They go to Japan. Too much trouble for us, US, to export finished lumber ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
Isn't it part of the system- taking and selling the natural resources and most importantly labor…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Some of the wicked lowlifes were here to steal the pickup this morning. Damaged the door lock and the ignition switch ;( The Left Wing Wackos running this place need to be prosecuted under RICO with their criminal partners. It is obviously an organized criminal activity ;((


----------



## bandit571

Handles have been installed,,









Runners are done…









All the drawers fit…









2 drawers now have their coat of Amber Shellac…inside and out…









Then the right knee said I was done for today…


----------



## 987Ron

Saw a reference to a hardware item that most of has not ever seen in use. A Gate Weight. Older than a sash weight. Be fun to ask the young kid in the hardware store for a Gate Weight. Used before springs maybe. Kind of remember one on a farm many many years ago.


----------



## 987Ron

The finish on the drawers is great. Nice work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit*- nice work

*Top Max*- was that story about your pick-up truck? IMO nothing more disturbing than crime being perpetrated on the homestead. I give thanks for the protection that has given me- not preaching just sharing…

*How Do You Set A Trap To A Car Thief?*


----------



## EricFai

The drawers are looking good Bandit

Ron, those look neat, and I bet they were praticle in the day of use. Agreed, ask some of the younger generations about anything prior to say 1970, you would hear what is that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- here you go… Gate weight is something that I learned tonight. I have built a few gates in the past and they are something to understand before building it.










https://www.amazon.com/Renovators-Supply-Cannonball-Weight-Colonial/dp/B004HA985W?th=1


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- here you go… Gate weight is something that I learned tonight. I have built a few gates in the past and they are something to understand before building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Renovators-Supply-Cannonball-Weight-Colonial/dp/B004HA985W?th=1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


There are charts on weight vs gate size, distance to open, hinges etc. Learned that this evening. I thought one would just rig it up and hope for the best, then adjust the chain length and poundage of the weight. Really can not see an old time farmer having to use charts that probably didn't exist anyway.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bandit*- nice work
> 
> *Top Max*- was that story about your pick-up truck? IMO nothing more disturbing than crime being perpetrated on the homestead. I give thanks for the protection that has given me- not preaching just sharing…
> 
> *How Do You Set A Trap To A Car Thief?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They were here at 8 AM. Just did damage to the lock and ignition switch. It would not start ) If it had, their location would have been online 

Might get sued using the bug zapper. Electric fencers will not leave an electrical burn a doctor can find. Worked well on my work van in the 90s. Farm animal controls work fairly well on urban animals too )


----------



## EricFai

It looks like a cool item.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Laws are similar but you can get the idea of the problem…

*Property Line and Fence Laws in Kentucky*

https://www.findlaw.com/state/kentucky-law/property-line-and-fence-laws-in-kentucky.html

Property Line and Fence Laws in Kentucky: First Steps

Kentucky Tree Laws

I have a few memories of fence and trees- glad they are over with…

How about adverse possession stories?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Laws are similar but you can get the idea of the problem…
> 
> *Property Line and Fence Laws in Kentucky*
> 
> https://www.findlaw.com/state/kentucky-law/property-line-and-fence-laws-in-kentucky.html
> 
> Property Line and Fence Laws in Kentucky: First Steps
> 
> Kentucky Tree Laws
> 
> I have a few memories of fence and trees- glad they are over with…
> 
> How about adverse possession stories?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


How about finding the first step of getting the perpetrator to admit concrete masonry fences need footings for stability? He needs to keep it on his property rather than being a threat to future homeowners and making orphans with it, eh?


----------



## 987Ron

Most race cars have a cut off switch on one of the battery cables, in case of fire. 
A remote switch to one might keep the truck/car from being stolen, not damaged though. Just a thought. Course your clock would always be wrong.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A Regular Folks Supper 200 years Ago - March 1820*










Turnips, Beef, Carrots & bread rolls. Maybe not so exotic to what you'd eat today. Only, it's prepared completely different.






*Nite off to the perch…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Battery switch might work but if they looked would be so big it would be easy to spot. Secret switches that stop ignition work well


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. hazy morning but temps up to the high 70s Geeze flying into the golf course ponds this am. Migration back north? Some stay all summer.

Finished my box for the buffing system. Load it up today, toss out the old cardboard box. Pictures.

Corgi due to be dog sit.

Up late, time for coffee and great the day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuummmmmm…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> How about adverse possession stories?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Most I can think of revolve around what the federal government has and how it was acquired.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

A project for Bandit-

*A Tourney Chest That Comes Apart*










The chest is loosely based on the Mastermeyer chest, a Norse chest from about 1000 A.D. originally containing a collection of tools


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How about adverse possession stories?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Most I can think of revolve around what the federal government has and how it was acquired.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The 2014 Bundy standoff was an armed confrontation between supporters of cattle rancher Cliven Bundy and law enforcement following a 21-year legal dispute in which the United States Bureau of Land Management (BLM) obtained court orders directing Bundy to pay over $1 million in withheld grazing fees for Bundy's use of federally owned land adjacent to Bundy's ranch in southeastern Nevada.


----------



## bandit571

Main tool in use in the shop..today….paint brushes….and a paint stirrer, to get a can of Primer ready….

Pills taken, will see about a spot of Brunch….thinking Salami & Swiss on an English Muffin…..


----------



## 987Ron

Finished the *"Bandit Inspirded**"* box for the buffing stuff.

The old way of storage:









The *"Bandit Inspirded" *way.


















Tried to make this out of existing stock, almost worked, had to buy one 2' piece of poplar for the ends. The top was to be a piece of ply that I had, but it was 1/2" to narrow so added a cherry edging to make it fit. Couple coats of poly. Into the cabinet. Threw out the old cardboard box. It served its purpose.

Fun stuff.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looks good Ron!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Wet paint is relatively easy to clean up, elective trips to space to get a little closer to the stars are reserved for those who don't pay taxes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Very nice Ron…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight












*Luke 12:7 *

*But the very hairs of your head are all numbered.* Do not fear therefore; you are of more value than many sparrows


----------



## bandit571

A "Bandit Box" 









A "Home for Wayward Chisels"


----------



## bandit571

All 5 drawers now have a coat of Amber Shellac.
.









Can of primer was opened up and well stirred..








Sides were given a coat of primer..










And the top..









And parts of me, as usual. letting all this dry awhile…before cediding on any second coats….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1 in 5 workers runs out of money before payday, survey finds*
https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/30/1-in-5-american-workers-runs-out-of-money-before-payday-survey-finds-.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *1 in 5 workers runs out of money before payday, survey finds*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/30/1-in-5-american-workers-runs-out-of-money-before-payday-survey-finds-.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


50% can't come up with $500 in a emergency and 70% can't come up with $1,000 ;(( Poverty rules;((


----------



## EricFai

Guess I'm doing good having 3 months of wages held back then. One really needs to manage their funds.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Guess I m doing good having 3 months of wages held back then. One really needs to manage their funds.
> 
> - Eric


If you are not losing weight with 3 months held back you are probably in the top 1% in the world. The median annual household income worldwide is $9,733. https://news.gallup.com/poll/166211/worldwide-median-household-income-000.aspx


----------



## controlfreak

> *1 in 5 workers runs out of money before payday, survey finds*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/30/1-in-5-american-workers-runs-out-of-money-before-payday-survey-finds-.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If worker is going to the pay day loan sharks they need to get spending under control first. Those bloodsuckers love to keep you poor and are nice enough to charge you a fortune to do it.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 50% can t come up with $500 in a emergency and 70% can t come up with $1,000 ;(( Poverty rules;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## EricFai

Except for the millionaires.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *1 in 5 workers runs out of money before payday, survey finds*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/30/1-in-5-american-workers-runs-out-of-money-before-payday-survey-finds-.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If worker is going to the pay day loan sharks they need to get spending under control first. Those bloodsuckers love to keep you poor and are nice enough to charge you a fortune to do it.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 50% can t come up with $500 in a emergency and 70% can t come up with $1,000 ;(( Poverty rules;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - controlfreak


There used to be a cap on interest rates at 18%. That cap was extinguished in the Greed Pase of our Tytler Cycle ;(( The reason I'll never forget the rate is a non-paying customer called me one time when I sent a second bill with an 18% annual charge. He called and asked if 18% was legal. I asked him if calling me to do work and not paying was legal? )

That reminds me of a general contractor who called to do some work in his airplane hanger. After I saw the job and we talked for a few minutes he made an interesting comment, "You are just a regular guy. I'll have to pay you." General contractors and real estate developers are notorious for financing their business by not paying a bill that isn't at least a year old if they pay it. I did the job and he paid


----------



## BurlyBob

Isn't it funny how Bandit has motivated/shamed us into building boxes for our tools and shops stuff?

Thanks Bandit for the push. It's really helped me get better organized. It's also helped me get rid of all those nasty cardboard boxes! So there are more to come down the road.


----------



## EricFai

Bob, I'm going down that rabbit hole to, adding more storage and practicing some skills.










Been doing a blog about handcut dovetails if you would like to follow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* + oh so true…



> *1 in 5 workers runs out of money before payday, survey finds*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/30/1-in-5-american-workers-runs-out-of-money-before-payday-survey-finds-.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If worker is going to the pay day loan sharks they need to get spending under control first. Those bloodsuckers love to keep you poor and are nice enough to charge you a fortune to do it.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 50% can t come up with $500 in a emergency and 70% can t come up with $1,000 ;(( Poverty rules;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> There used to be a cap on interest rates at 18%. That cap was extinguished in the Greed Pase of our Tytler Cycle ;(( The reason I ll never forget the rate is a non-paying customer called me one time when I sent a second bill with an 18% annual charge. He called and asked if 18% was legal. *I asked him if calling me to do work and not paying was legal? )*
> 
> That reminds me of a general contractor who called to do some work in his airplane hanger. After I saw the job and we talked for a few minutes he made an interesting comment, "You are just a regular guy. I ll have to pay you." *General contractors and real estate developers are notorious for financing their business by not paying a bill *that isn t at least a year old if they pay it. I did the job and he paid
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes to what you are saying- I was blessed during my short time as a General contractor with paying and getting paid. Close calls on payments due… and eventually, it worked out.

Sad thing is that when working and talking to them- I actually liked them.










*8 Common Reasons People Don't Pay Off Debt*

https://www.katiesaves.com/8-common-reasons-people-dont-pay-off-debt/

Ps I may add this in a class lesson…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bob, I m going down that rabbit hole to, adding more storage and practicing some skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been doing a blog about handcut dovetails if you would like to follow.
> 
> - Eric


Nice stuff… post a link and I would be glad to follow…


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric, your way ahead of me. I need to get after dovetails. That's something I really want to get proficient at.


----------



## EricFai

https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/133417

I think this will work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Isn t it funny how Bandit has motivated/shamed us into building boxes for our tools and shops stuff? *
> 
> Thanks, Bandit for the push. It s really helped me get better organized. It s also helped me get rid of all those nasty cardboard boxes! So there are more to come down the road.
> 
> - BurlyBob


*+ Yes* IMO Bandit and others have done great on promoting their respect for the tools. Yet today we live with "systainers". Is this the next evolution for a woodworker's storage?










*And the standard for a tool cabinet is the Studley. *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/133417
> 
> I think this will work.
> 
> - Eric


YES! I put it on my watchlist… Nice Work


----------



## bandit571

I think this is somewhere in-between..









Between Studley and Systainer…


----------



## EricFai

Thanks DW, I'm learning a new skill. I design my own stuff and enjoy the shop time. This set has no drawings except the image in my head.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The rope/elec is arriving tomorrow*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max leave me a morning read for Thursday


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks DW, I m learning a new skill. I design my own stuff and enjoy the shop time. This set has no drawings except the image in my head.
> 
> - Eric


That's the way I did it too. Looked at too many drawings in the trade for 5 decades


----------



## EricFai

You have me beat there.

I did do my own drawings for the shop I build 2 years ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yes to what you are saying- I was blessed during my short time as a General contractor with paying and getting paid. Close calls on payments due… and eventually, it worked out.
> 
> Sad thing is that when working and talking to them- I actually liked them.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Just before I retired it seemed like a lot of them did not pay. Being honest to a fault I did not lie, but I made an exception for them. It is illegal to file a lien unless the owner approved the work. It wasn't that way when I started but I suppose too many leasees affected the owner's credit so they changed the law. When it was obvious they were not going to pay, I called the property manager telling them about the problem and saying I would file a labor lien the owner would not like. I suggested they called the leasee and tell them it is probably a violation of their lease not to pay for work and the owner will be Po'd when it affects their credit. I would mail an intent to lien letter for backup. One of the world's biggest lies I had heard from most of them, "Your check is in the mail" reversed every time) I always got a check within couple three days ))

One guy called who was moving his warehouse and had to be out the next day. I had a cold, didn't feel very well, and did not want to do the work. His buddy that was going to move his forklift battery charger was at a Seahawks celebration and not answering his phone after they won the Super Bowl. I finally agreed to do the work. It took me about 3 hours. I had nearly 1K in parts due to the 3 phase circuit breaker I had to get. That @ho did not pay! ;(( The property manager changed his mind )


----------



## MikeB_UK

Adventures in PT construction lumber continue.

Desk is done, now to load it up with crap, err, storage cupboards.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Shop buildout continues


----------



## 987Ron

Windy and gray morning. 72 now and 77 later with gusts to 38, rain later also.

Some shop time.

Petey: That is a nice looking saw. Hope it lives up to expectations and you never ever have an occasion to use the safety device. Be safe.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..March seems to be going out like a Lion, today..

51 WINDY, cloudy degrees outside, with a chance of rain….kind of Fugly outside.

Will TRY to get that drill press stand done, today


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been working on screwdriver drawer for Mother.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning- up and about- off to the Podiatrist and errands…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Been working on screwdriver drawer for Mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks great! I really need to orgainize my screwdriver drawer like that and stop adopting orphan screwdrivers regardless of how nice (or not) they are. It looks like they were all dumped on the floor then carefully depositing into the drawer by running a snowblower over the pile, it's a mess.

BTW, how's the wife's family hanging in there?


----------



## BurlyBob

Amen to that DW!!


----------



## bandit571

Calling this done..









Maybe…still have to start loading up those drawers..









Don't know IF I'd want to label them…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning- up and about- off to the Podiatrist and errands…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+200! ;((

Bandit, Drill press stand looks a lot better and makes a lot more sense than systainers )


----------



## 987Ron

Like the drill press stand better than before. Drawers and paint make it professional grade.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Bandit, right next to the washer an dryer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, where did you find that photo of me? I thought I had deleted it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob, where did you find that photo of me? I thought I had deleted it!
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## BurlyBob

Figures you come up with something like that. Now I got to get back at you…


----------



## EricFai

Shop time tonight. Fine tuned the boxes, ready to finish sand the interior then glue them up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- project and blog looking good

What is this mystery?


----------



## EricFai

That is one of the few hammers that I have made. During the past shop tool swap a few months back. I had made another to go along with the plane in the swap last year. That little bugger works pretty good.

And thanks for the comment.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Commentary- What is going on in America?*

*Nearly half of LAUSD students have been chronically absent this year, data show*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/nearly-half-of-lausd-students-have-been-chronically-absent-this-year-data-show/ar-AAVI0ep

*Los Angeles' guaranteed income program will pay 1,000 people $1,000 a month for three years - here's how it works*
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/los-angeles-guaranteed-income-program-will-pay-1-000-people-1-000-a-month-for-three-years-heres-how-it-works-11648759867

*House set to pass marijuana legalization Friday*
"This landmark legislation is one of the most important criminal justice reform bills in recent history: delivering justice for those harmed by the brutal, unfair consequences of criminalization; opening the doors of opportunity for all to participate in this rapidly growing industry; and decriminalizing cannabis at the federal level so we do not repeat the grave mistakes of our past,"
https://thehill.com/news/house/3255862-house-set-to-pass-marijuana-legalization-friday/

*much more and I give thanks to the community where I live. *

Commentary by Top Max will be appreciated… :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That is one of the few hammers that I have made. During the past shop tool swap a few months back. I had made another to go along with the plane in the swap last year. That little bugger works pretty good.
> 
> And thanks for the comment.
> 
> - Eric


Mini hammers are great. Is there any chance for a close-up pic? From the pic it appears to me… sure would be interesting to see a close-up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shop time tonight. Fine tuned the boxes, ready to finish sand the interior then glue them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit looks good. Gotta have labels though


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Great video of successful women in battle…

*How Female Conquistadors Conquered Americas - Age of Colonization*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *House set to pass marijuana legalization Friday*
> "This landmark legislation is one of the most important criminal justice reform bills in recent history: delivering justice for those harmed by the brutal, unfair consequences of criminalization; opening the doors of opportunity for all to participate in this rapidly growing industry; and decriminalizing cannabis at the federal level so we do not repeat the grave mistakes of our past,"
> https://thehill.com/news/house/3255862-house-set-to-pass-marijuana-legalization-friday/
> 
> *much more and I give thanks to the community where I live. *
> 
> Commentary by Top Max will be appreciated… :>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Promoting drug addiction has turned *Western Washington* from a pleasant place affectionately known as *Water World* to *Wicked World* where all property crimes are crimes of necessity to support people who want no responsibility in their lives and drug addicts. Violent open-air drug markets are causing legitimate businesses to close and move.

This drug promotion started with pot which was legalized. The courts have ruled possession of other drugs is now legal too. *Fentanyl* has taken over public transportation in Seattle. They say it is on the light rail too. Nobody here has any right to any safety standards. The only people with any rights are criminals and addicts. They have the right to do anything they want to do including crimes of necessity to support their addiction and homelessness. One reason they come here is WA has always had lax law enforcement. Other states complain about WA lax enforcement affecting them increasing their criminal activities ;(( It is illegal to smoke a cigarette on a Metro bus but contaminating it with fentanyl affecting the safety of others is fine under Wicked World policies.

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/public-transit-new-drug-den-whats-being-done-keep-you-safe/X6GLQLCLXZGOXOH655KPJ23RJM/


----------



## EricFai

Here's a better look of the little hammer, also and awl.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all, Happy April Fools Day, Be the Fooler not the Fool. Ha.

Like the boxes and the hammers. Both would certainly bring comments, good of course.

The Cannabis Law is not about justice, etc. it is about additional tax monies coming in. Always wondered if tobacco is so bad for all why is it not simply banned, reason loss of the taxes. Electric cars replacing gasoline powered, loss of the big gas taxes will have to be replaced, how and when? It will cost us I am sure.

75 today, nice and clear.

Shop time later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Been working on screwdriver drawer for Mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Looks great! I really need to orgainize my screwdriver drawer like that and stop adopting orphan screwdrivers regardless of how nice (or not) they are. It looks like they were all dumped on the floor then carefully depositing into the drawer by running a snowblower over the pile, it s a mess.
> 
> BTW, how s the wife s family hanging in there?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Wife is okay. MIL reports to us daily via zoom.


----------



## bandit571

Under the heading: "Haters gotta HATE!"

Why is it, that the mere mention of 2 words sets off a few select people on this site?

The 2 words?

Harbor Freight…..

Post anything that contains those two words….and these people will come up out of the floorboards, in full Attack mode….and, not just the store, but the person that posted those 2 words…..

And…they ALWAYS try to get in the "last word".....as if they are trying to wipe even the memory of that store of the face of the Earth….

One of the few "Brick & Mortar Stores"

Try it sometime….guarantee that they will show up right after the post …..

Just wondering…


----------



## bandit571

And..THAT was the biggest reason I didn't say where my drill press came from, when I posted the Drill Press Stand as a Project…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning to all, Happy April Fools Day, Be the Fooler not the Fool. Ha.
> 
> Like the boxes and the hammers. Both would certainly bring comments, good of course.
> 
> The Cannabis Law is not about justice, etc. it is about additional tax monies coming in. Always wondered if tobacco is so bad for all why is it not simply banned, reason loss of the taxes. Electric cars replacing gasoline powered, loss of the big gas taxes will have to be replaced, how and when? It will cost us I am sure.
> 
> 75 today, nice and clear.
> 
> Shop time later.
> 
> - 987Ron


In WWI the gubbermint did not want the Army to be a bunch of drunks. They provided Tabacco to replace alcohol. Nicotine is one of the most addictive substances.

They have been talking about adding a miles driven tax to compensate for gas tax losses.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Study: Humans Damaging Gut by Consuming Credit Card Worth of Microplastics Each Week?*










According to researchers at the Medical University of Vienna, the micro and nanoplastics (MNPs) absorbed via food sources, water and the air we breathe could act as vectors to transport toxic substances throughout the body, which could damage the digestive tract, have carcinogenic (cancer causing) consequences, and lead to an array of potential adverse health effects.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have a few HF products. I enjoy and recommend them-

Palm sander, airless spray rig, elec chain saw- I bought one and it was the same price as renting one fro Home Depot for 4 hours… And the blue Nitrile gloves+1


----------



## 987Ron

Saw our first Hummingbirds (3) of the year. Came to the feeder. Over 7 yrs we recorded when we first saw them and when we last saw them. The arrival times is within a 8 day period. Earliest March 27, latest April 3. so this year right on schedule.

Neat birds,


----------



## bandit571

If you notice the clamps I use on 99% of my glue-ups….They are from Harbor Freight. The 6" Disc/36" belt sander is from Harbor Freight…and that drill press I made the stand for.

They opened a new store here in town ( Bellefontaine, OH)...and surprise, surprise..it does NOT smell. Well lit, spacious aisles….staff always ready to help out.

May start on a Table Project, tomorrow.

Need to clean off the bench, first,,,,been a while…


----------



## bandit571

Going to go and haul a couple planks to the shop…and see what I could make a table top with….after that?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is something that I am thinking of building with my 5×10 utility trailer…










Many ideas and plans on Pinterest…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Going to go and haul a couple planks to the shop…and see what I could make a table top with….after that?
> 
> - bandit571


After that, it is Friday night and time to start your fire pit…


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody windy, right now….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Here is something that I am thinking of building with my 5×10 utility trailer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many ideas and plans on Pinterest…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I am with Bandit on Harbor Freight. Have several tools I bought from there that after some serious abuse I upgraded to something better, or have never needed for the little use they incurred. Clamps? Best way to get up and running in this department. Upgrade to better as needed if needed at all.

They have a tool cart for $250 ish. Have one, best bang for your buck verses just about anything else. This is a tool I use everyday in a harsh environment. If by chance it breaks to the point I cannot fix it, just get another one. or spend $1700 minimum for something that has brand name on it.


----------



## EricFai

DW, that's cool. Tiny house on wheels,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Still thinking- my Tremor Ranger would look pretty cool with the Gypsy wagon










That trailer could entertain many interesting stories and the life of DW- just ask…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I am with Bandit on Harbor Freight. Have several tools I bought from there that after some serious abuse I upgraded to something better, or have never needed for the little use they incurred. Clamps? Best way to get up and running in this department. Upgrade to better as needed if needed at all.
> 
> They have a tool cart for $250 ish. Have one, best bang for your buck verses just about anything else. This is a tool I use everyday in a harsh environment. If by chance it breaks to the point I cannot fix it, just get another one. or spend $1700 minimum for something that has brand name on it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*+1*


----------



## EricFai

Better half always says, let's get an RV and not tell any of our kids the address.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* your pics of the hammer and owl + Fantastic You are one of the three 5 stars woodworkers here in the Woodshed, but for a traditional woodworker - we have Bandit No rating no need to…

Nice work…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Better half always says, let s get an RV and not tell any of our kids the address.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Harbor Freight does have bargains. I used to buy wire ties there at bargain rates. But I have had clamps that failed on their first use ;( Several that failed within half a dozen uses ;((

When Unibits were invented electrical wholesale houses got $15 to 20 for them. I got these at HF. Same quality.

https://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drills-91616.html

I did not have much use for the big one on the left. Gave a lot of them away. The smallest was my favorite, but the longest worked fine.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> https://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drills-91616.html
> 
> I did not have much use for the big one on the left. Gave a lot of them away. The smallest was my favorite, but the longest worked fine.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1, have sets at work and home


----------



## Peteybadboy

I bought a drill chuck for my lathe from Harbor Freight. They are nearby, so if you need something they might have it.

Wow the fog is dense this morning!

Golf tournament at 1pm today. Two couples one better ball from the men one from the woman. Dinner and drinks after. Should be fun.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks DW, I try to do my best. I have been getting back into the woodworking now that I have a decent shop to work in. I designed and built the shop 2 years ago, did a blog on the build with a bunch of photos.


----------



## 987Ron

> Here is something that I am thinking of building with my 5×10 utility trailer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many ideas and plans on Pinterest…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Did you not recently sell your major large tools, Bandsaw, jointer, etc? Heck of a project for a laser and a cnc. 
Be fun to see how you do it.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning from S. GA. sunny and will be nice later 77 or so.

Breakfast done and some shop time this am.

During the last nasty weather, a patio umbella that was left up took off and damaged one of the screen panels on the porch. Another 2 have issues also. Screen is 16 yrs old. Time to replace all. 26 total. Will need a 5' scaffold for 13 of them. Phifer Super Solar Screen, 90% glare reduction. Porch faces the setting sun. 
Today get a second one done if time allows. Bigger project than i wanted. Estimate from a pro is over $2000. Screen cost for me is $350. 48' x 125'. Wish me luck. Have to get or make a scaffold for the top ones.

Well off to the shop with a cup of coffee in hand.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken…33 clear and SUNNY degrees outside …even that March wind has died down…

Will haul a couple planks to the shop, later….Project's challenge this month is to build a table, using just those 4 planks….will see what size top I can make…then work on the legs…then see about connecting the legs so some sort of apron…with or without a drawer…

Waiting on BOTH eyes to fully wake up….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here is something that I am thinking of building with my 5×10 utility trailer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many ideas and plans on Pinterest…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Did you not recently sell your major large tools, Bandsaw, jointer, etc? Heck of a project for a laser and a cnc.
> Be fun to see how you do it.
> 
> - 987Ron


Did someone wake me up from a "dream"? I still have a shop with other tools that could do the job but it was just an idea… Old woodworkers sometimes like to dream of doing things and in my case, I could mentally build it but physically would prefer not to… unless it was for a young Gypsie woman who wanted to travel…


----------



## 987Ron

Young Gypsy Woman ah yes the dream. Think I could dream that also. Be just a dream.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I would think that these would make for a better dream for you…


----------



## bandit571

"Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves" by Cher…...

Around here, Roma would use a caravan of station wagons….


----------



## 987Ron

Been there, done that, well at least in dream or two. There was a, no that was a dream also.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, this is what I did for my shop build to get up along the soffit. And the roof line.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…Cardio is DONE for today

2 trips to haul 4 planks to the shop…sort through the 6'4" long planks for best grain….then saw 4 blanks from the 2 best planks…with a D-100 hand saw….sort again to see how things will match up….then clamp all 4 face to face to let them sit and even themselves out…

Panel was ROUGHLY 7/8" x 22" x 33"

Will need the tablesaw, later….film at 2300hrs..I'm bushed…even worked up a sweat…time to kick back, and process a few photos…

Stay tuned…


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, this is what I did for my shop build to get up along the soffit. And the roof line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


Have one of the AL ladders with the brace but the wife would have a hissy if she saw me up on a ladder aftre the hip surgery. Flat platform would suit me better. Porch is 30 wide and 12 deep, top screen goes across these two sides with an upper and a lower section. Lower no problem Upper is 12 ft at the top off the ground and bottom is almost 5ft. up. Will solve it.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, I understand what you saying. If I was closer I would come down and help you with a rescreening project. I've done a few in my time, ezscreen is a great product, when you put the splines in, it stretches the screen really tight. Great for large panels.


----------



## bandit571

Computer had a brain fart…lost all 18 photos…wiped them off the camera's card, even..had to go back to the shop, and try to re-shoot what I could….NOT a happy camper, right now…


----------



## bandit571

Try again…took 2 trips…some were good for leg stock or aprons..









Will have to get rid of the bad ends, first…









4 pieces to form up a table's top panel 7/8" x 5-1/2" x 33" long..









Clamped together ( NO glue used) to adjust to each other…

Unable to use the tablesaw to cross cut to length…old school works just fine..









Disston D-100 ( the 100 is inside a LARGE "D" in the etch) 26" long, 7ppi cross cut…was a pretty decent Cardio Workout…

Resting up for a bit, have to take the Boss shopping….maybe later I can see about some legs….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- +1 you show TENACITY …*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The dream lives on… I remember years ago fathers built backyard dollhouses maybe today build a Gypsy wagon for the kids?



















Here is a link to caravan stuff

http://daphnescaravans.com/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

http://lbsh.co.uk/index.php/gallery


----------



## EricFai

Those are neat DW, giving me an idea for the old trailer I have. At one time it was a camper. But something like that would work well to use for arts an craft shows. One would not have to set things up as much.

Or even make it a small camper for the kids to borrow when they visit. Oh the ideas.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Keep us posted should you make one.










Detailed plans…

https://www.instructables.com/A-Hut-on-Wheels/


----------



## EricFai

To cool, would take some time to design and try to work out a bunch if details. Would probably want to beef up the trailer by adding a second axle.


----------



## bandit571

"IF the house is a rockin, don't bother knockin"


----------



## EricFai

At that the truth.

This would be a great little camper to use up in the mountians. Would not want to take it on a long haul.


----------



## BurlyBob

Those trailers remind me of old sheep herders trailers you would see out in this part of the country. A solitary life for those guys. No TV, radios, phones, only the sheep and a couple of dogs for companionship. On the upside it must have been pretty peaceful and calm. Only the odd coyote or bobcat to deal with.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It seems like there are the Gypsie wagons and I am finding there are also Sheep header wagons which are also popular. Like Eric stated and I was wondering about the wind dynamics while transporting it? Furthermore, should you be building one for the kids today make sure you have WI-Fi and cell phone reception should you want happy campers…










Sheep Camp vs Travel Trailer - Cost and Pricing Guide

https://www.peakmtncamps.com/take-a-peak-outdoors/sheep-camp-and-travel-trailer-cost-and-pricing-guide/


----------



## EricFai

There are places up in the mountains where there is no cell service, to bad.

It would take a bit to design, electric, propane, water tanks, portable head. All in a small space. The trailer I have is 10' x 8'. Built for 2.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*J-O-H-N-N-Y C-A-S-H - I've Been Everywhere - With Lyrics*






Nite…


----------



## BurlyBob

I surely do enjoy times in the high mountains and this summer I intend to spend some more. I'm looking forward to heading out for Morel mushrooms in the next few weeks. Question? Have any of you tried smoking Morels? If not, do so. A year or so back, we went out and got a few,soaked them in salt water over night to get rid of the worms. I put them on my smoker with hickory wood for maybe 20+ minutes. Just enough for them to get the flavor. 'Stick in the Mud', sauteed them in butter and onions over a grille sirloin. Oh, My Gosh! You have got to try them!!!


----------



## bandit571

Gremlins…grrr…had a batch of new photos to process this evening…and found the "missing" photo file…as if it never left…For those wondering how I was cross cutting today…









Quite well, actually..just mark a line..









With a square…split the line..









And recheck for square..









Rub a candle along the saw, now and then..helps out..









Made quite a bit of this stuff, today…

Trying to figure out the best way to arrange 4 boards..









Maybe after I mill the edges a bit, as they are still too wide…









Boss has a Bridal Shower to go to, tomorrow…about shoots the entire day…as guess who is doing all the driving..

Gremlins…grrrrrr.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit - that is skill. I am impressed.

Pitch black here. I have two dawgs sitting w me in my chair. The little one rarely sits with me.

I have the entire day with nothing to do. Unless my wife has plans.

Time to putz in the shop. Whish me luck


----------



## EricFai

You had a work out Bandit. And there is nothing wrong with having a pile of glitter.

Putzing around in the shop is a good thing Petey


----------



## controlfreak

No shop time on Saturday but all grass cutting done. If I take the wife out for lunch with drinks she will take a nice nap which means shop time for me.


----------



## EricFai

Your lucky, mine say take a nap with me.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning from the Georgia low country as the locals call it. Coffee is good this am.

wind the grandfather clock and off to do a short stint in the shop.

I'll pass on the gypsy wagon as a project. Might enjoy using one if I did not have to hook it up, tow it, set it up, and get it back to where ever we started from.

I'll pass on the mushrooms. Fungus. Remember a Rod Sterling Twilight Zone show where the aliens were entering the bodies of the locals in this small town. The mushrooms they were growing was the way. Many of the infected are walking around in a daze or acting strangely. Last part of the show Dad has figured it out and as he goes down into his basement, he sees mushrooms growing every where and his son is eating a big one, hands it to Dad and says "Here have a mushroom" I was probably 10 or 12.

Don't eat the wrong mushroom, toadstool, sprout, fungi or whatever, one never knows.


----------



## bandit571

usually around May in my part of Ohio…Mushroom Hunters are out in the woods…usually after a warm and HUMID Shower had rolled through….some even find them by the Grocery (paper) Bag full…

Morning to ya. Have to take the Boss to a friend of ours' Bridal Shower…about shoots the day for any shop time..

But…I get to take a nice LONG nap, while waiting around….might slip over to Hobby Lobby…

about 40 miles each way…then a couple more miles over to Lima, OH's Hobby Lobby….


----------



## 987Ron

*Bandit*
Hobby Lobby here is closed on Sunday. Don't waste a trip.


----------



## bandit571

Drat! Guess I could settle for the 4 hour nap, instead….oh well…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Why Is Hobby Lobby Closed on Sundays? (Complete Story)*
https://querysprout.com/why-is-hobby-lobby-closed-on-sundays-complete-story/

"To this day, Hobby Lobby still doesn't use a barcode system at the registers, something that also hurts its performance by slowing down the checkout process.

Several people have speculated it's because the owners of the company see barcodes as "the mark of the beast," a concept in certain Christian denominations."


----------



## Peteybadboy

There were mushroom pickers, picking in my woods in Katonah NY.

This morning's work. Hung the Monsterrax, and then the dust cleaner.

Stopped to take a shower. Sweat right through a tee shirt.

Think I will have an early lunch and put the outfeed table on the SS.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When I was a kid the whole town shut down on Sunday.

DW, adding a 3 D printer to the computer and laser might make the gypsy wagon an easy-to-do project?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Spent Friday evening and all day Saturday at my parents with my brother cleaning out the garden shed and garage for mom & dad's impending move. They've managed to collect a bunch of stuff they'll no longer need over the past 12 years since moving into the wood on acreage. This would have been a real jackpot for my bro and I ~20 years ago first buying houses and needing pretty much everything. Now most of it is something we might just sorta want but certainly don't need. It was surprising to dig up all the random hardware, yard/garden tools and misc. crap from various projects that had been undertaken. The only thing that was really disappointing is we found my brother's Marlin bolt action .22 has apparently been stolen sometime over the past 4 - 4.5 years and is no longer available since Ruger bought Marlin. A new, comparable replacement is no longer $240 but $500 adding insult to injury. On top of that, it was used very little, maybe had 100 rounds through it over the past 8 years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Catching up*

*Ron +1 *for the Sunday closed alert. Very disappointing to plan and drive someplace and expect it to be open. I have even gone to the website to check for hours. Then you drive there only to be disappointed. Mostly small-time operations…

*BB* and the mushrooms story of the worms!!!! I could not accept so I did some research and BB you are my hero I learned something. Question if you were to dry the fresh mushrooms would that eliminate the worms?

This brings back memories of Perch fishing and then finding out that those red things in the body meat were worms…

More importantly *PLASTICS in our food chain.*..

*In the Ocean, It's Snowing Microplastics*
Tiny bits of plastic have infiltrated the deep sea's main food source and could alter the ocean's role in one of Earth's ancient cooling processes, scientists say.

Here is a great article on this ecosystem- it is supposed to be able to open to non-subscribers for 14 days-

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/03/science/ocean-plastic-animals.html?unlocked_article_code=AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACEIPuomT1JKd6J17Vw1cRCfTTMQmqxCdw_PIxftm3iWka3DJDm4ZiP8eAoWG8EqKYqFubt12xzCSX8NAmQv13x-tEeUxxTg3i6r21pKM4GQRn44SiQjFxmJvXQbEz9TKtMDewIeonmuT67kPWPX3tDfePzSVwIFx6qZdgcV6ojiYOxa_GAfc1joclpYopDpl9RTgLZCSY7bK_W1glZoLwPlyL4RI2WupZRTjVgdedjrkCew9WAljMJ2httSd-sJgPfYNKY9usakIoa8H8gr4OC2B3LY3PBJQ5RYfclbQCoqdI_ruUIj1ow1dq4igCJMkm&smid=url-share

*Top Max +1* funny on the 3d printer, but with 2 software programs and machine settings and teaching- too much on the plate… Also, I am now partial to the Sheep headers wagon… They seem to be popular in Europe. I believe that Eric is interested in this. I have have moved on to another dream and will post later…










Teaser is involved trees…

*Yetti-* Blessing to you on being able to assist your parents.


----------



## EricFai

Those tree houses are cool to. There us one around the corner from me, I think they charge somewhere around $400 a night.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tree trunk house-*


----------



## bandit571

back home. LONG drive..LONG Nap..I did wake up once, snuck into the Bridal Shower, and filled a small plate of food..more naps (Burp) then another long drive home….

Hmmm…thinking about some Red & Black Beans & Rice..with some Cajun Sausage thrown in…..no, I do NOT do Mud Bugs….

We'll see…might even try the shop, after a bit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mushrooms became popular in the 60s ) hallucinogenic mushrooms were better than pot )))))))

DW, our son makes models with a 3D printer. You can print anything with a proper printer.


----------



## EricFai

Had some shop time today, removed clamps from boxes, sanded the outsides. And cut them open.


----------



## bandit571

Ripping Day in the shop..as in..









Wavy edges like this…need to go. Took a series of 3 passes…fair edge against the rip fence to try to remove the waves,,,second, just sawn edge against the slightly closer fence…final rip along the first edge at 4-3/4"...









Sit these 4 blanks aside…to cool down a bit…and rip leg blanks..









Even had a glue-up..









One leg glued up….laid out the 4 blanks for the top..second attempt at matching the grain..









Will try again, after the Stanley No. 8c gets done with the edges….has a busy end..









Until I know what size the aprons will be..this will be it for any ripping going on…

BTW..I am also on Laundry Detail, tonight….and too tired to do any cooking….may just sit a spell…


----------



## EricFai

You are plugging away at it Bandit, the top is going to look great with the grains popping out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Mushrooms became popular in the 60s ) hallucinogenic mushrooms were better than pot )))))))
> 
> DW, our son makes models with a 3D printer. You can print anything with a proper printer.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


3d printers are popular with some of my students- they can create some very interesting stuff. Her is a gismo that one of my students gave me a few years ago…you twist the base to open and close it…



















After what BB posted on mushrooms- I will pass on them for a while… I don't believe that he was referring to those types of shrooms… :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric and Bandit* nice progress on the wood projects…

*Also, from Harbor Freight *

WARRIOR
10 In. 15 Amp Table Saw



















This table saw features an extra-wide steel table top for maximum material support. The powerful 15 amp motor delivers up to 4250 RPM for easily cutting through a variety of tough material. The table saw also features a 45° bevel and miter gauge for cuts at the most popular angles.

15 Amp, 4250 RPM motor easily cuts through a variety of tough material
3-3/16 in. maximum depth of cut
Sliding miter gauge adjusts 60° left and right for precise cuts
22-5/8 in. x 24-3/8 in. smooth steel table top for maximum material support
Built-in dust collection port for maintaining cleaner, safer work area
Onboard storage for organizing and securing accessories
Durable, impact resistant housing protects against accidental drops
9 in. max rip cut left and right


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- * 3d printed house why not a Gypsy wagon?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- another Mackinac Bridge shut down… but now open…

The journey is finally clear for drivers traveling between Michigan's peninsulas. The Mackinac Bridge has reopened after falling ice forced its closure for several hours Sunday, according to the Mackinac Bridge Authority.

Article and Twitter shorts…
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2022/04/03/mackinac-bridge-closed-falling-ice/7262265001/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- * 3d printed house why not a Gypsy wagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Go for it! ) We have a 5th wheel.


----------



## bandit571

Dryer is done…last two leg blanks are glued up…wore me out hauling that FULL hamper up the stairs…need to sit and rest for a while….

Shop lights are on sale, with coupon at Harbor Freight through the 7th… need to print out a couple coupons…tomorrow…

Also got out the Stanley No. 8c, and gave it a quick tune up….might give it a tryout tomorrow…


----------



## 987Ron

HF has a scaffold that looks pretty right for my re-screening. $229. Less than the cost of renting one for the time frame I would want. Now if only I had a discount coupon. And what to do with it when the project is over.

Morning all. bright shinning morning. Sun is up and doing its job.

A bit of shop time and one more screen panel. Bit at a time.

Have a good start for the week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

After all the feedback on building the Gypsie wagon- and Ron climbing scaffolding- I decided to keep my dreams smaller… Thx all for the insight…










*The Complete Benroy: Bennet Petersen and His Remarkable Trailer*
The new book from Kuffel Creek

Built between 1954-1955, the "Benroy" is the most beloved Teardrop Trailer and the brainchild of Bennet Peterson.

Collectors still find them and restore them, but there aren't enough of them to go around.

http://www.kuffelcreek.com/Benroy.htm


----------



## bandit571

Monday….uuummmm, leave it at that

38 drab and dreary, rainy-assed degrees outside….

Top of the Morning ta ya….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* Give it away and you will be money ahead 

*DW* 3D should print that easier than the sheepherder wagon.

*bandit* why is Monday any different?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last night CBS 60 Minutes said the Russians committed the first war crime from the Geneva Convention in 1864; attacking hospitals! Britain has done so much laundering if Russian oligarch's stolen money their visa is called the laundromat! Anybody with a successful business has close ties to the Kremlin. PBS Frontline broadcast Putin's War and Putin's Way recently. Real eye-openers about how successful corruption functions ;(


----------



## bandit571

Usually too much else going on, on Mondays….just got back home…right leg is had quite enough "fun" for today..


----------



## bandit571

Making a "Pot-full"...
1/2 pound Cajun Sausage
Can of Black Beans
Small can of chopped Mushrooms
BIG handful of diced Onions

1 box of Zatarin's Red Beans & Rice
1 " " " Dirty Rice

LOTS of Garlic
6 cups of water….

Bring to a boil, and then simmer for 25 Minutes..stir it a bit as it goes along….

Maybe not up to Justin Wilson's standards, but….we'll see…


----------



## BurlyBob

If your interested I just posted some photos of my new Jessem miter gauge on Rick's weather page.


----------



## 987Ron

> Making a "Pot-full"...
> 1/2 pound Cajun Sausage
> Can of Black Beans
> Small can of chopped Mushrooms
> BIG handful of diced Onions
> 
> 1 box of Zatarin s Red Beans & Rice
> 1 " " " Dirty Rice
> 
> LOTS of Garlic
> 6 cups of water….
> 
> Bring to a boil, and then simmer for 25 Minutes..stir it a bit as it goes along….
> 
> Maybe not up to Justin Wilson s standards, but….we ll see…
> 
> - bandit571


Justin Wilson was one of my favorites. Good cook and good story teller at the same time. Liked his pronunciation of onion. own yans. or somewhere in that area.


----------



## 987Ron

If you like Cajun food, go on line to the Cajun Grocer (cajungrocer.com). Lots of great foods. Ordered from them many times and always good service.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cajun food is 75% spice as I recall )


----------



## 987Ron

Do not agree with the 75% spice. All the foods I have had in New Orleans and down in the Delta were based on good ingredients with freshness and care. Lots of sea food. Like other cultures there is some dishes that are spicy and some that are not. Do not go for the tourist food, go for the good stuff in the back country.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My understanding is 3 cups vs 6 cups of water- are you making it watery?*

I really like this mix… YUM!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If your interested I just posted some photos of my new Jessem miter gauge on Rick s weather page.
> 
> - BurlyBob


*BB-* please post the link to it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/253609

Rich, 75% may be a little high  When I quit smoking I could not stand hot sauce anymore ;(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Justin Wilson Southern Products was created in 2017 and acquired all rights and licensing of all things pertaining to Justin Wilson, including but not limited too all media, recipes, and products. All of our products are locally made, certified Cajun, and distributed locally from the gulf coast of Mississippi.










https://justinwilson.com/

IMO I need to be around Cajuns and drink Coors's long necks- eat their food and enjoy the experience…

Don't forget the music…

*Clifton Chenier "'Zydeco sant pas sale''* 1969 the king of the Zydeco…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/253609
> 
> Rich, 75% may be a little high  When I quit smoking I could not stand hot sauce anymore ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor












IMO you should post stuff like this here at the Woodshed- Otherwise, others may miss the pic's…

Nice work….


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, thanks for re posting 'Stick in the Muds' bowl. She's become very protective of it. As for me…I'm done with those bowls. Way to much work. I've got several ideas for shop furniture to make my life easier and more enjoyable in the shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, thanks for re posting Stick in the Muds bowl. She s become very protective of it. As for me…I m done with those bowls. Way to much work. I ve got several ideas for shop furniture to make my life easier and more enjoyable in the shop.
> 
> - BurlyBob


BB- You do some nice work… and be sure to post it here… shop furniture it is…


----------



## BurlyBob

Will do.


----------



## bandit571

> *My understanding is 3 cups vs 6 cups of water- are you making it watery?*
> 
> I really like this mix… YUM!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When I use 2 boxes. Second box was their Dirty Rice….it used 2-1/2 cups….had to allow for the Black beans, the Onions, and the Mushrooms…along with the Sausage…


----------



## bandit571

Was just going to take a photo or two, tonight…mainly of the leg blanks..









But..wound up trying out a "small" hand plane..









Even got down from it's perch, old No.81









For a Photo Op….instead..wound up making a mess..









Doing two edges so they could match up…









Hmmm, THIS might take a while..









No go, no clamps, nothing to brace these 4 in place…just don't sneeze

2 edges done…only 4 more to go…before a glue up can be attempted….cussing will be involved..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Justin Wilson Southern Products was created in 2017 and acquired all rights and licensing of all things pertaining to Justin Wilson, including but not limited too all media, recipes, and products. All of our products are locally made, certified Cajun, and distributed locally from the gulf coast of Mississippi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://justinwilson.com/
> 
> IMO I need to be around Cajuns and drink Coors s long necks- eat their food and enjoy the experience…
> 
> Don t forget the music…
> 
> *Clifton Chenier " Zydeco sant pas sale * 1969 the king of the Zydeco…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Small scale Kentucky Fried Chicken?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all up early and about. Looks like rain later.

Every one has his food choice, always better than the other persons choice. It all comes down to enjoyment of what we grew up with and around and experiencing new things. Remember as a young man on a business trip to NYC, was taken to a Jewish restaurant. Wow, had no idea what to expect. Growing up in small town Okla we had one or two Jewish boys and girls at school, they were just one of us, nothing special or unusual there. That food in NYC opened my eyes. Some time later was in Chicago and went with a group to a Polish Restaurant. Upstairs there was a wedding, you could see the ceiling bouncing to the music and dancing. Again food I had never experienced before, wonderful.

All this different from my growing up, German heritage, German food, Okla home, great beef and vegetables. 
Travel led me to the Caribbean, Bayous of La., real Mexican in the small town of west Texas, Housa T. Garcia Restaurant in Ft. Worth. All great. Love the food, the culture and the people.

Have a great day, don't overeat but enjoy. Time for more coffee, Louisianne Chicory.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya…remains of the day to meself….


----------



## bandit571

Shopping trip, today..
New LED T-8 Bulbs for existing shop light
New 4', 5500 L LED shop light…Harbor Freight.
New sanding belts…for both sanders….Harbor Freight Reds
2 New 6" F style clamps…

Loaf of seeded Rye, sliced
Pasta salad for Lunch
Guinness Extra Stout to wash the salad down with…
2 new shirts
Bag of assorted screws and washers

Too much walking around, today….resting up the baker's Cyst behind the right knee…edge #3 has been jointed…I think…

Busy day, so far…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tuesday- off day but busy with domestic and self-catch-ups…

*Bandit-* +1 on mixing the 2. I use Zatarian products- good stuff…

*Top Max-*



> Justin Wilson Southern Products was created in 2017 and acquired all rights and licensing of all things pertaining to Justin Wilson, including but not limited too all media, recipes, and products. All of our products are locally made, certified Cajun, and distributed locally from the gulf coast of Mississippi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://justinwilson.com/
> 
> IMO I need to be around Cajuns and drink Coors s long necks- eat their food and enjoy the experience…
> 
> Don t forget the music…
> 
> *Clifton Chenier " Zydeco sant pas sale * 1969 the king of the Zydeco…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Small scale Kentucky Fried Chicken?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


HERESY- the KFC is not Cajun… :>)

*Others-* I have posted before about "Snipers" i.e. White Feather… found this today,

*Mystery of Ukraine's 'Lady Death' sniper who became national hero battling Putin's troops - but keeps identity secret_*

https://www.the-sun.com/news/5052687/ukraines-lady-death-sniper-battling-putins-troops/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tuesday- off day but busy with domestic and self-catch-ups…
> 
> *Bandit-* +1 on mixing the 2. I use Zatarian products- good stuff…
> 
> *Top Max-*
> 
> Justin Wilson Southern Products was created in 2017 and acquired all rights and licensing of all things pertaining to Justin Wilson, including but not limited too all media, recipes, and products. All of our products are locally made, certified Cajun, and distributed locally from the gulf coast of Mississippi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://justinwilson.com/
> 
> IMO I need to be around Cajuns and drink Coors s long necks- eat their food and enjoy the experience…
> 
> Don t forget the music…
> 
> *Clifton Chenier " Zydeco sant pas sale * 1969 the king of the Zydeco…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Small scale Kentucky Fried Chicken?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> HERESY- the KFC is not Cajun… :>)


I was referring to the business model 



> *Others-* I have posted before about "Snipers" i.e. White Feather… found this today,
> 
> *Mystery of Ukraine's 'Lady Death' sniper who became national hero battling Putin's troops - but keeps identity secret*
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/5052687/ukraines-lady-death-sniper-battling-putins-troops/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Go get 'em girl! Too bad all the Russian soldiers who oppose Putin are at risk ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

bandit, I hope your HF is safer than ours. Last time I was there a couple weeks ago they had a plywood window for obvious reasons. ;(( So did the auto parts store that week. That was 2 of the 4 stores I visited that week ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Social observation….*

*Memories of Summer camp…

Yesterday-*










*Today-*









Looking for the right LGBTQ summer camp for your kid? We're here to help! We at Camp Brave Trails believe that every LGBTQ young person deserves the opportunity to have a safe, welcoming, and affirming summer camp experience. Our team put together this list of incredible camps to help you pick the right one for your future campers! Each of the camps below is unique and offers a different kind of experience. Camps have been listed in no particular order. If you have questions, feel free to contact [email protected]!

10 Best Summer Camps For LGBTQ Youth

NOW LET'S SEE WHICH ONE IS BEST FOR YOU!

https://www.bravetrails.org/10-best-summer-camps-for-lgbtq-youth


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Why Germany Can't Just Pull the Plug on Russian Energy

https://static01.nyt.com/images/2022/04/05/business/05germany-russia-energy-1/05germany-russia-energy-1-jumbo.jpg?quality=75&auto=webp

Capitalism versus those civilians being killed?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Gunny* I can't start my Ford with a screwdriver or unlock the door with one. Both were damaged by thieves trying to steal it. Do they use some kind of special tools? I have always been told the Lowlife community can get in faster with a screwdriver and start it than I can with my key.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Why Germany Can't Just Pull the Plug on Russian Energy
> 
> https://static01.nyt.com/images/2022/04/05/business/05germany-russia-energy-1/05germany-russia-energy-1-jumbo.jpg?quality=75&auto=webp
> 
> Capitalism versus those civilians being killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wall Street introduced Myopic Financial Focus Policy just like de Tocqueville warned of a new kind of tyranny and despotism, under modern democracy, which will have far-reaching consequences on American civic life. He stated that materialism and selfish individualism looks only into the present and does not consider the future. Pacific Gas & Electric sacrificed over 100 ignoring safety, Boeing sacrificed 564 with the 737 greed policies, and Kimberly Clark sacrificed over 500 with defective surgical gowns. Their CEO was on CBS 60 Minutes claiming the gowns that fell apart when taken out of the box did not count in the failure rates because they were not tested. I believe that idiot finally figured out hos stupid he was and ended the interview.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Which part of a chicken can predict the color of eggs it will lay?

https://www.triviagenius.com/question/which-part-of-a-chicken-can-predict-the-color-of-eggs-it-will-lay/YkG2kOYk1Q6V7XZz?


----------



## bandit571

Gonna NEED sunglasses down in the shop, now….5500 lum..x 4 bulbs….in two 4' long, 2 bulb fixtures.

Legs are shot for today….Antique Mall had stairs to get to the "good" tools….spend $10 and change..









Stanley No. 118 steel block plane…will have to see how it compares to the look-alike Shelton No.18 I already have…


----------



## EricFai

Looks a little beat up, but a good find.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gonna NEED sunglasses down in the shop, now….5500 lum..x 4 bulbs….in two 4 long, 2 bulb fixtures.
> 
> Legs are shot for today….Antique Mall had stairs to get to the "good" tools….spend $10 and change..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No. 118 steel block plane…will have to see how it compares to the look-alike Shelton No.18 I already have…
> 
> - bandit571


gonna make it look like new?


----------



## bandit571

I'll see what I can do….


----------



## 987Ron




----------



## EricFai

Cute Ron, git to love kids.

Well a little sample of a wooden hinge, I ended up using the band saw, cut the larger side then the smaller fitting them together. Back at it tomorrow after work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the laughs Ron.

Looks like a good start Eric.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Which part of a chicken can predict the color of eggs it will lay?
> 
> https://www.triviagenius.com/question/which-part-of-a-chicken-can-predict-the-color-of-eggs-it-will-lay/YkG2kOYk1Q6V7XZz?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


How about blue eggs?


----------



## EricFai

Bob, had to start somewhere. And I think it will eork for my purpose.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-*










*The Mackinac Bridge is selling small pieces of the grating. *These are only available in our administration office, which is open 24/7. The pieces are $20.00 each and are available in 5″ x 11″ or 5″ x 8″ pieces.
https://www.mackinacbridge.org/small-grating-for-sale/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny* I can t start my Ford with a screwdriver or unlock the door with one. Both were damaged by thieves trying to steal it. Do they use some kind of special tools? I have always been told the Lowlife community can get in faster with a screwdriver and start it than I can with my key.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


not sure, I have a jimmy kit that works pretty quick and doesn't break anything. As for the ignition, they have to break the ignition interlock switch OR override it electrically. Kinda makes a mess or if done as a work around takes time. I am thinking a screwdriver and a hammer method is most likely.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Which part of a chicken can predict the color of eggs it will lay?
> 
> https://www.triviagenius.com/question/which-part-of-a-chicken-can-predict-the-color-of-eggs-it-will-lay/YkG2kOYk1Q6V7XZz?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> How about blue eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Easter Bunny )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Stanley No. 118 steel block plane…will have to see how it compares to the look-alike Shelton No.18 I already have…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## EricFai

Where's the peanut butter?

DW, that is neat, wonder how far back in time those were installed. With maintenence an all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Now I am mad as hell after reading this…

*Ukraine zoo boss says they will put ALL their animals down after Russian shelling*








https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/ukraine-zoo-boss-says-put-26639535


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Gunny* I can t start my Ford with a screwdriver or unlock the door with one. Both were damaged by thieves trying to steal it. Do they use some kind of special tools? I have always been told the Lowlife community can get in faster with a screwdriver and start it than I can with my key.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> not sure, I have a jimmy kit that works pretty quick and doesn t break anything. As for the ignition, they have to break the ignition interlock switch OR override it electrically. Kinda makes a mess or if done as a work around takes time. I am thinking a screwdriver and a hammer method is most likely.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thanks, The Lowlifes were only there for a minute or two. Good thing the truck would not start ) The door lock is open, and the sliding cover is gone. The Ignition switch is totally destroyed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Now I am mad as hell after reading this…
> 
> *Ukraine zoo boss says they will put ALL their animals down after Russian shelling*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/ukraine-zoo-boss-says-put-26639535
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Me 2! ;(((


----------



## 987Ron

An early morning here, been up awhile and out to enjoy the nice morning, bit cloudy, 68 later 80 and rain.

Not much happening worth mentioning today. Corgi setting for the wife, bit of shop time, taxes get done.

Have a great one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Family tree stumped: Most Americans can't name all 4 of their grandparents!*










https://www.studyfinds.org/family-tree-name-grandparents/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Shotgun Hector Cassidy*


----------



## bandit571

Bad Kit Rattlesnake?

Last of this is done…









And this will be sitting for a day..









At least I can see where I going…now..









New shop lights/bulbs….makes a bit of a difference…


----------



## BurlyBob

I just finished mentioning lights over on Mokes page. I've got 6 T8 tubes to switch out to LEDs. I've got one corner of my shop is pretty dim.


----------



## bandit571

4 leg blanks have been cleaned up, ends squared up so that they all match.. 2 legs now have 2 tapers each milled…

5" down from the "top", start the taper…down at the "foot", leave 1" width. repeat for a second edge…beltsand ( for now) to remove most of the saw marks left by the bandsaw….

Once I can use the bench again…I'll plane all the tapers smooth…...have to mark the top with a "T" to show where the tapers are..as that will also be where the mortises will go…for the Tenons of the aprons…

Knee has had enough for today…2 sessions in the shop..each about an hour long..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Family tree stumped: Most Americans can't name all 4 of their grandparents!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/family-tree-name-grandparents/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No wonder the world is going to Hell ;(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Manure a 'hot commodity' amid fertilizer shortage caused by Ukraine war*
https://nationalpost.com/news/world/manure-is-hot-commodity-as-americans-face-fertilizer-shortage-amid-ukraine-war

Honeywagon- something new to me…










In Canada, Husky Farm Equipment Ltd is sold out of honeywagons. The company built its first contraption back in 1960 as a way to make collecting and spreading manure more efficient, according to President Walter Grose. Today Grose sells directly to farmers and machinery dealerships, and he can't keep up.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

hey Dudes.

Miss me much?

Woke up 2 saturdays ago unable to walk, was in so much pain. Just got home from the hopsital today. Had surgery to remove serious hernia in my butt. Glad to be home. I will add my Wife to the Keepers list here. During my desolate warriors journey through pain I came to a life-changing decision - I will never eat lentils again.

Hospitals are curious places, where they try to heal you and kill you at the same time.


----------



## bandit571

Worked off and on, today…









All 4 legs have been tapered on 2 sides…awaiting a plane…when the bench gets cleared..









Afraid to move this, just yet….will give it a day..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- I wondered where you were? Ouch never heard of it until today…










Perineal hernia is a hernia involving the perineum (pelvic floor). The hernia may contain fluid, fat, any part of the intestine, the rectum, or the bladder. It is known to occur in humans, dogs, and other mammals, and often appears as a sudden swelling to one side (sometimes both sides) of the anus.

Welcome back I did miss you…


----------



## EricFai

Glad to hear you made it through the hospital experience. Always hated those places.


----------



## 987Ron

Bet they woke you up every 2 hrs in the hospital to make sure you did not need anything.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

actually a discal hernia. And yes every two hours to make sure my heart was still beating, or something. and NO GOOD drugs, either.


----------



## bandit571

Hope you NEVER experience a cyst on your tail bone( have had 2) Talk about a real PITA….right at the top of the"crack".....

legs are now rough tapered..









Once I can used my bench again…I smooth them up with a hand plane..or two…


----------



## EricFai

Successful tinkering, made up jig to fit against drill press fence, additional jig piece to hold my hinge halfs together and vertical. Drilled hole to fit 1/8" brass rod. Trimed the sides to profile and rounded the pins over. Still need to profile the face to look better on the boxes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric and Bandit-* you guys have great stuff…


----------



## EricFai

If I get an hour in the shop after diner, I'm good. My relaxing time to unwind from the day.

Thanks DW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

After all this inspiration I went out to the secondary shop and* I found 2 unframed semi-finished projects from 2016* I had them in a secondary storage area- I pulled them out and they are on my summer list to do… They are made of Medex and the stuff withstands years of outdoor use and is finished with metal coatings with patina- they will serve as side accent pieces to a center focal point… Desert art theme…


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric, those hinges looks really nice. You've given me something else to try once I finish my Roubo bench..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* I am surprised that you have not commented on my "manure shortage post"... Manure- brings back memories of my 6th science fair circa 1950's project using "manure" and it was titled "Pay Dirt". I did receive an honorable mention…


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Bob, they actually are not that hard to make. I did fine that a pattern is needed. And I and finding a few tricks that make it a tad bit easier. Once a get a complete set made up I'll add to my blog series for the boxes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Brian* I wondered if you took another time out?

Spending 3 days in the hospital changed my mind about being a doctor when I was about 12 years old. Glad they fixed you up. Too bad there is no treatment for me ;((

Nice tinkering *Eric and bandit*


----------



## bandit571

1 hour, to clean and sharpen..









"Boy Proof" according to Stanley…









Looking a bit better, than when it came home with me..









STANLEY MADE IN U. S. A.










Used to be a Yellow label on the nose. Was sold to Trade Schools, IND ARTS Classes….supposed to be un-breakable…..


----------



## EricFai

Well that cleaned up nicely Bandit.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

yep, Eric, those hinges are sweet. What thickness stock is that? 3/8"?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

U.S. says it secretly removed malware worldwide, preempting Russian cyberattacks.

https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/nation-politics/u-s-says-it-secretly-removed-malware-worldwide-preempting-russian-cyberattacks/?

Kind of disgusting it says they removed some corporate malware without them knowing. Not surprising corps have malware ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

while reading a book in the hospital I came across this, thought it was interesting, sort of woodworking related. Mathematical formula encoded in the Eye of Horus thousands of years ago.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

also interesting that they would class Smell as the largest of our senses.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Cool hinges Eric.

Sounds painful Brian, not eating lentils is not a life changing decision though 

Got me one of those new fangled hand drill thingies


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning

I have been reading along.

My show is ready for woodworking


----------



## EricFai

Brain, yes to the 3/8" stock for the hinges.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Morning
> 
> I have been reading along.
> 
> My show is ready for woodworking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That must be a hell of a dust extractor at the back there Petey, I don't think my kitchen is a clean as your shop


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. up way to early, coffee.

Petey: You are gonna trip on that Sawstop power cord.

Rain last night, thunder, power out for an hour or so the clocks say.

Have a good one.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

shop is looking good, Petey. I hope you dont have any small dogs or cats around cause they might end up in that dust extractor, that thing looks like it has some serious suck-power.

That SawStop is way way too clean!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

After seeing the destruction in the Ukraine war of houses and cars… I pondered does your insurance cover you in cases of war or instruction?










*What Is a War Exclusion Clause?*
A war exclusion clause in an insurance policy specifically excludes coverage for acts of war, such as invasions, insurrections, revolutions, military coups, and terrorism. A war exclusion clause in an insurance contract refers to the protection of an insurer who will not be obligated to pay for losses caused by war-related events. Insurance companies commonly exclude coverage perils on which they cannot afford to pay claims.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Off to school- have a nice day…


----------



## 987Ron

Home from taking the Daughter to the Dr. Not to long a wait. Damp out from last nights rain.

Rest a bit, more coffee, cookie or two, then a bit of shop time. Wife wants help with errands later. Yuck.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuummmm…

Not sure what all will get done..today…..haven't fully woke up..yet.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Mike B, Ron & Brian,

That is a 1.5 HP dust collector, with a .5 micron filter on top. Filter from WINN industries. Replaced the "dust spreader bag"

Ron the cord is under the table of the saw. I had the 220v outlet put in the garage floor to get rid of 2 extension cords.

The Saw and the Shop are new. Give me some time to break it in. I will be trying to keep it cleaner than my last shop however.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> also interesting that they would class Smell as the largest of our senses.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Probably because it is the most effective long before hearing and sight. Feeling is last thank God! )

Looks good Petey. What is the first project?


----------



## bandit571

Steak..spuds, and suds…for lunch…

About an hour or so IN the shop..Film at 2300 hrs

Maybe this afternoon…I can finish these…









Outside corners of the legs get a bead detail

4 apron blanks just sitting and chilling..









Table top has been moved..









As I am done with the tablesaw, for awhile..

Teamwork..









Saw and sanding mark removal…









Was a busy morning….having an ICE COLD Guinness Extra Stout…letting the right leg rest up a bit…


----------



## bandit571

Slow day, today?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anybody remember the "punch card" game?*


----------



## 987Ron

Do not remember the game. I do remember the early transistor radios. The batteries had had a short life and were expensive.


----------



## bandit571

There was a time, when you could order a "kit" and build your own radios…

Had to settle for Knight Kit's "Star Roamer" 5 band radio…as the Heath Kits were a bit too much $$$

Sitting here, with an ice pack under my right knee…..processing another batch of photos…even WITH the shop fan, I still worked up a sweat…

BRB with a few pictures…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I carried a transistor radio in my pocket while milking when they first came out. It was great not having a big one or dragging a cord )


----------



## EricFai

Short time in the shop this evening. Shaped the hinges a little to get rid of the square edges. Cut a couple of brass pins and inserted them into the halfs, then peined each end.

Decided to go ahead and glue them to the box. After an hour in the clamps wanted to see how it worked. I can't complain one bit. I think I will get an 1/8" oak dowel and pin each half to the box, make the connection a little stronger. The hinge does stop at 90 deg.

Hinges on box.









Open at 90 degrees. 









Close up.









All in all happy with the outcome. 2 more sets to make.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit and Eric-* very nice work


----------



## bandit571

Got it working…









Sanded.
.








4 legs done..









Short aprons only get a single bead..









Had to reset the mortise jig…to hold the legs..









These 2 screws were moved…while the leg was clamped in the jig…









I secure the jig to the bench…then a clamp across the jig to hold the part still…









So I can chop out a mortise…this weekend…


----------



## 987Ron

> *Bandit and Eric-* very nice work
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Agree totally.


----------



## EricFai

Those legs are looking sexy Bandit.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks DW and Ron.

This has been a fun learning experience.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* maybe you should have had something like this in your truck…










*Police Warn Citizens Against Using Booby Traps After Burglar Thwarted by Flash Bang*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/police-warn-citizens-against-using-booby-traps-after-burglar-thwarted-by-flash-bang/

make sure and see the video…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I feel because my bloodline runs throughout Eastern Europe. I wish to share stuff while watching Ukraine happenings… My philosophy is "Read everything, listen to everybody and then make up your own mind…"

Prayers to those who have suffered in this…










*I found this alternative article written by-*

Karen Kwiatkowski, Ph.D. , a retired USAF lieutenant colonel, farmer and aspiring anarcho-capitalist. She ran for Congress in Virginia's 6th district in 2012.


Predicting the Future in Ukraine*
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/04/karen-kwiatkowski/predicting-the-future-in-ukraine/

Also, I pledge that for the remainder of my life I do not want to see another Vietnam war where 58,000 of my generation were killed. I spread the word whenever I can and I hope that you do as well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* maybe you should have had something like this in your truck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Police Warn Citizens Against Using Booby Traps After Burglar Thwarted by Flash Bang*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/police-warn-citizens-against-using-booby-traps-after-burglar-thwarted-by-flash-bang/
> 
> make sure and see the video…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I love it )))))) There was a guy whose business was entered through the ductwork several times years ago. He blocked it with electrical. He was prosecuted for manslaughter ;(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Bandit and Eric-* very nice work
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You are aware, DW, that there are currently 100,000 US troops deployed throughout Europe? About 11,000 in Poland alone.



> Prayers to those who have suffered in this.
> 
> Also, I pledge that for the remainder of my life I do not want to see another Vietnam war where 58,000 of my generation were killed. I spread the word whenever I can and I hope that you do as well.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## MikeB_UK

> There was a time, when you could order a "kit" and build your own radios…
> 
> Had to settle for Knight Kit s "Star Roamer" 5 band radio…as the Heath Kits were a bit too much $$$
> 
> Sitting here, with an ice pack under my right knee…..processing another batch of photos…even WITH the shop fan, I still worked up a sweat…
> 
> BRB with a few pictures…
> 
> - bandit571


For proper old school stuff
You can still get cat's whisker kits 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121645639761


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Grandad Bob´s. Those are cool, Mike. I do this woodworking class for some kids, next up are mantle clocks. Then, next up, I am thinking maybe I could get some of these radio sets and have the boys design their own radios. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Fixing the drawer fronts to close properly. Handles next.










Golf this am, then watching the masters. Tiger come back is kind of amazing.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….this is a FRIDAY..is it not?

They all feel the same, any more…..they are either a "Monday" or a "Saturday".......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*As for days of the week- Sunday is a reminder to go to church… *










*and for some…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Futuristic 'automat' dining thrived a century ago. *










https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/futuristic-e2-80-98automat-e2-80-99-dining-thrived-a-century-ago-can-covid-revive-it/ar-AAVZFaj


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Grandad Bob´s. Those are cool, Mike. I do this woodworking class for some kids, next up are mantle clocks. Then, next up, I am thinking maybe I could get some of these radio sets and have the boys design their own radios. Thanks for the link.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No prob, remember they will only work with a good AM signal not FM.

No power so won't run a speaker, but can wire in a amp/powered speaker for everyone to hear.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Walmart Dangles $110,000 Starting Pay to Lure Truck Drivers*
https://www.wsj.com/articles/walmart-raises-pay-to-attract-truck-drivers-11649336400

includes an interesting short video…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Walmart Dangles $110,000 Starting Pay to Lure Truck Drivers*
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/walmart-raises-pay-to-attract-truck-drivers-11649336400
> 
> includes an interesting short video…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If they get more drivers where will they park? Everywhere they can park here is full. Maybe let them drive more than 10 hours a day?


----------



## 987Ron

Been doing errands. Took the Caddy in for an oil change. Started home and a clacking noise at speed. Determined it was not engine speed related by coasting in neutral. Took it back to the shop. The guy in the pit had not installed all the clips in the splash guard panels that on this car must be removed to get to the oil filter. 
When ask why he did not know why he had not done that. Ask where the missing clips were he said he did not know. They got out a kit and fixed it no charge, etc.

Common work is getting harder and harder to get done.

Have a good one.


----------



## bandit571

Part of running errands today…besides picking up 2 GrandBRATS..
Dropped all 3 (counting the Boss) off at the Urbana, OH. Wal E World…

I went back into Downtown Urbana….and shopped at 2 Antique Stores….they sit side by side….and bought a few things…then back to pick up the crew.

Rain Cells were coasting through all day long..one minute it is bright and sunny out..mile down the road, and it is raining "Cats & Dogs"....WSW wind didn't help much,either…


----------



## bandit571

Spent under $27..for 5 items..









$0.50 for the Calipers…$5 for the P.S. & W. Co. No.1202 brace..chisels were $5 each…Dunlap square was a $5

Might find some use for these….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I shop at Wal E World here regularly for groceries. They have security patrolling the parking lot and an off-duty cop sitting in front of the store sometimes. Nobody else does that except for some pot shops have a couple of armed guards. A few places have security cameras on poles but it doesn't matter under catch and release. The perpetrators don't care if they are on camera or not ;((

Sun is out, not sure why  I need to drop off the neighbor's video of the Preps trying to steal my truck. They collect evidence to build cases. I suppose they have a long-term plan of some kind. The truck will be towed to Ford on Monday for repair. With auto theft and violent crime reported to be up 60 to 100% this year on top of similar numbers last year, I wonder how long it will be until it needs another ignition switch? I asked the claims adjuster if there is any data on how much insurance rates are going up since Washington quit law enforcement? No response yet. A couple of representatives' newsletters tell what they are doing to address crime. I responded by telling them taking career criminals with 20 plus year careers, 100s of arrests, and dozens of convictions off the street should be a no-brainer. ;(((((((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## EricFai

Good one. If I was vegan, I would starve.


----------



## 987Ron

Never understood Vegan food. Plant based burgers guaranteed to taste like meat. Plant based but have it taste like what you abhor or dislike. Seems the logic is missing there.

If us meat eaters thought that way we would want our steaks to taste like something else. Really odd concept.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- *I guess it depends where a person lives? Out my way…

*Man convicted in Arizona ceiling fan theft scheme sentenced to 5 years*
https://ktar.com/story/4996445/man-convicted-in-arizona-ceiling-fan-theft-scheme-sentenced-to-5-years/


----------



## EricFai

Sounds like soy beans to me. Yuk.


----------



## 987Ron

The self check out at the store my daughter works at is a big theft problem. Passing two items at the same time, only one registers, etc. Our Lowes just added self check out and eliminated about 1/2 their cashier lines. 
Wife cannot use the self checkout due to macular degeneration and the neighborhood Walmart does not have any cashiers on duty till around 10 to 11 am. She always has to ask for help, they seem peeved to have to help even when she explains she cannot read their screens.


----------



## EricFai

Those places that have the self check out, should give the customer at least 25% off if you use it. I hate those things.

These big companies are greedy and trying to make more by using them and getting rid of employees. It will come to a point that folks in the service industry will no longer be needed.

Watching "The Unexplained" tonight. Something I never knew. The Uni Bomber was sent the bombs to people who were trying to advance technology. And he wrote a manifesto explaining the dangers of the technology. Interesting.


----------



## bandit571

So…how long before we hit the big 2,000 mark? Maybe May 1st?

bead work tonight..again..









Then clamp the long aprons together, and plane until they match each other…









As this edge will show..









Start of cutting tenons…









Got one of the short aprons done..









And that was enough for today,,,,


----------



## 987Ron

I am not sure it is all greed on the part of the Big Companies. Getting even a small task done right or even close to right is getting more and more difficult. Many of the employees seem just not to care to do the job they are hired for.

Today had an oil and filter change done on the wife's Caddy. The splash guards in the lower front have to be taken loose to get to the oil filter. Tech did not put all the clips back, left 1/2 of them off. Nice clatter at 30 mph and above. Went back and owner had another tech fix it. He ask the first one why he did not fasten it back as it was and the answer was I don't know. Ask where the clips were he did not use his answer was I don't know.

Same with some employees at the Walmart my Daughter works at. 30 min breaks become an hour. Do their own shopping while working not even in their own department. Theft by employees is a problem also. Several replacements every few months.

Getting decent help even when paid well is a big problem The Univ. here now has more administrators then they do professors. Administrators all got raises, profs. none. One Administrator said we spend most of our time sending emails to each other.


----------



## EricFai

Very true, finding good help is a real pain. No one wants to work and they don't care. No pride in the work they do, collecting a pay check.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

In the new shop I am working at I am amazed how at 1700 it becomes a ghost shop. Oddly we have people scheduled until 1800. I get off at 1700, rare I leave early, and rare I leave on time. These kids are paid by the hour, if you go home an hour early you short yourself. But they complain they need more money. Unbelievable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- congratulation on the new job.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Is Boeing 757 the next grounded plane? No news on the Chinese 737 that fell out of the sky ;((

DHL cargo plane crashes in Costa Rica, splits in half after skidding off the runway.

https://abc7chicago.com/dhl-boeing-757-costa-rica-cargo-plane-crash-juan-santamaria-international-airport-split-in-half/11726429/#:~:text=The%20Boeing%20757%20split%20in,at%20Juan%20Santamaria%20International%20Airport.&text=SAN%20JOSE%2C%20Costa%20Rica%20%2D%2D,airport%2C%20but%20not%20injuring%20crew.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* first time I have heard of a "Caddy"? Care to share more?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian and Top Max- +1*










*People love praises…*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ted Kaczynski (Unabomber) participated in the CYAs MKULTRA mind control experiments at Harvard. Not a conspiracy theory, it is documented that he was subject in several years of experiments, and LSD was used. A link to PsychologyToday article on the suject and Kaczynski.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-conservative-social-psychologist/202004/us-government-mind-control-experiments


> Those places that have the self check out, should give the customer at least 25% off if you use it. I hate those things.
> 
> These big companies are greedy and trying to make more by using them and getting rid of employees. It will come to a point that folks in the service industry will no longer be needed.
> 
> Watching "The Unexplained" tonight. Something I never knew. The Uni Bomber was sent the bombs to people who were trying to advance technology. And he wrote a manifesto explaining the dangers of the technology. Interesting.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Have you not seen the classic movie Caddyshack?


> *Ron-* first time I have heard of a "Caddy"? Care to share more?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *So…how long before we hit the big 2,000 mark? Maybe May 1st?*
> 
> - bandit571


We are at 7.4 views per post. We dropped a little bit compared to some other forums- some are in the 5's

IMO- it is because those who have traditional Bandit style woodworking accomplishments- give the Woodshed some other knowledge in other matters…

Good job Guys…


----------



## bandit571

Caddy…as in Cadillac….?

Or..maybe just a "Pink Cadillac" by Springsteen?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OK but when did Ron ever speak of "Caddy" or Cadillac?


----------



## bandit571

Ron's Wife's Caddy….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes! I hope Ron lets us know? Golf coarse, Porshe, and now a Caddy?

You could trade it in and go electric…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- congratulation on the new job.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, much better fit for me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- I have been praying for you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*One more +1* IMO to me the sad thing is that his brother reported him…



> Ted Kaczynski (Unabomber) participated in the CYAs MKULTRA mind control experiments at Harvard. Not a conspiracy theory, it is documented that he was subject in several years of experiments, and LSD was used. A link to PsychologyToday article on the suject and Kaczynski.
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-conservative-social-psychologist/202004/us-government-mind-control-experiments
> 
> Those places that have the self check out, should give the customer at least 25% off if you use it. I hate those things.
> 
> These big companies are greedy and trying to make more by using them and getting rid of employees. It will come to a point that folks in the service industry will no longer be needed.
> 
> Watching "The Unexplained" tonight. Something I never knew. The Uni Bomber was sent the bombs to people who were trying to advance technology. And he wrote a manifesto explaining the dangers of the technology. Interesting.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you escaped and got your new job Gunny.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Gunny, in the new shop, I am wondering what sort of upgrades they are or will make to deal with the new electric vehicles? Are you doing any upgrading personally, far as tech goes? What is the shop-talk like as regards these new EVs?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny glad you got a new job.

Eric- Thought for you. "Watch what happens when you pay 15 per hour" an Exec Friend of mine." Market forces at work.

I have the day with no plans.

Some shop time looks in order.

Have a good one


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny glad you got a new job.
> 
> Eric- Thought for you. "Watch what happens when you pay 15 per hour" an Exec Friend of mine." Market forces at work.
> 
> I have the day with no plans.
> 
> Some shop time looks in order.
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> - Peteybadboy


What is $15 /hr supposed to do? If a job is necessary, shouldn't pay a living wage? I saw the change in workers' attitudes after the 1981 recession by the Business Roundtable to break the trade unions. It was a good deal for me, I eliminated the middle-man, my boss ) The big boys tried to stop capable people from becoming the competition by making the administrator test impossible to pass. It was required to have a contractor's license. They said it was an open book test so everyone should be able to pass it. The problem was volume in the time limit. If you opened a book to look for an answer other than using codebook tables, you just failed. Not enough time to look up any answers. The only way to pass it was to answer 75% of the questions and move on to the next section. In April of 1985, the Seattle Times article said attorneys were complaining that only 50% of them could pass the bar exam. It said less than 2% of electricians passed the administrator test.

I took a prep class. They warned us to not go to the bathroom during the 5 our test. The staff would mix up your test with someone else's. Sure enough, about halfway through 2 guys were gone to the RR. About 45 minutes after they returned and got their tests back, it was announced Joe Blow and John Doe, you have the wrong tests. How would they know that unless they did it on purpose?

You could not write in any books brought to the test, but you could highlight them. When they checked my code book every page was highlighted. It was obvious I was prepared. I signed in at number 107. They said when your test is ready we will call your name. When they called the test they gave me was numbered in the teens. If it had been a digit or 2 off I may not have noticed. I told the guy and he said that is your test. I asked why it was numbered differently than my sign-in number? He insisted it was my test. I would not give in until he got the sign-in sheet to verify my number. He finally did, then gave me a test numbered the same as my sign-in. Those wicked [email protected][email protected]$ tried to set up failure before I started. I was one of the last to sign-in. There were no tests issued in the teens! ;((

Anyway, they were supposed to mail my score within a couple of weeks. It did not show up. About 5 or 6 weeks after the test I got my admin license in the mail. a couple of weeks later I got my scores. One of the 4 sections had a 70%, the minimum ) The other sections were in the 74ish to 80 range. I think I got about 90 on the load calculation section. There are various ways to do some calcs and we did not know which they used but our answers had to match theirs. The plan was to do more in that section than in the others. I followed the prep course plan, answered enough questions to think I passed, and move to the next section. If I didn't know an answer, skip it and move to one I knew. To complete that test would probably take at least 7 hours, maybe longer. I got lucky and passed the first try. There were guys who took it half a dozen times to pass. Lots of guys never did pass it. Lots of attempts to slave labor in this world.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron-* first time I have heard of a "Caddy"? Care to share more?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Cadillac made by General Motors. Inherited one when my Mom pasted years ago. Traded it in on this one. Nice road car. Would probably not be a type of car I would just go out and purchase. Been very reliable.

Up and about early 6am. Breakfast done, coffee. Cool day later to 57, windy so stay in the shop for a bit and watch the qualifying for the Australian F1 race. Race is tomorrow. Our USA F! team Haas is doing much better this year.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## 987Ron

> Yes! I hope Ron lets us know? Golf coarse, Porshe, and now a Caddy?
> 
> You could trade it in and go electric…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I am not ready for an Electric car. Initial cost is high, maintenance is high cost (batteries), lack of charging stations for trips, short distance between charging, heavy due to batteries therefor lesser handling, cost of putting a charger in my garage, *FIRE POTENTIAL FROM BATTERIE**S* and more. If I were to spend that kind of money on a car it probably would be a Porsche GT4, in a SUV maybe the Porsche MACAN. 
We will have elect. in the future it is being forced on us by the Gov. and the Greenies. Not as eco friendly as we have been led to believe. Some believe it is worse on pollution than gasoline cars if all things are considered Manufacturing, battery material sourcing, etc.

You hear the argument that progress will be made to make them better, well progress is also making gasoline powered cars better.

Sorry for the rant. Just an old man stuck in his past.


----------



## EricFai

I'll keep my gasoline powered vehicles too. Heard many stories about the electric ones. More pollution to make the batteries. Then yes the charging stations on road trips and the cost to have everything installed at the house.


----------



## bandit571

Can always "ease into" electric…..with a Hybrid,,,,,


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Alot of things being forced on us, Ron. Most of it, not good. The young will adapt though, there will always be opportunities for the driven.

On the plus side, it is going to be big business opportunity for some who get into recycling those EV lithium batteries.


----------



## 987Ron

> Can always "ease into" electric…..with a Hybrid,,,,,
> 
> - bandit571


I already have hybrid cars. Electricity to pump the gasoline into the tank on the car, Then the gasoline engine generates electricity to pump the gas from the tank to the engine, and to fire the spark plugs etc. Do not want a true hybrid like a Prius. Voted 2nd worse drivers by sports car drivers. First was Pickup truck drivers. Had a Prius try to block me on a 4 lane road to keep me from passing on a steep long hill, blew by him in the Porsche, he gave me the finger, flashed his lights and honked his horn. Greenie stickers all over the rear of his Prius. Never saw him again. Not a bad car for its intended purpose. Good mileage, but so does my Daughter's Fiesta. About the same.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The World financial system was forever changed the day the EU and The United States imposed current sanctions on Russia. I strongly urge everyone to read the linked article which breaks down exactly what happened, whats happening, and what is going to happen, particularly if you use Dollars, Euros, or Yen. If you know what to expect you may be prepared. This article is a no-nonsense explanation, and again, you all really ought to read it. There is no doom porn, just cold reality. Authored by Alistair MacCleod, and he is not the only one talking about these coming changes.

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/commodity-currency-revolution-begins


----------



## bandit571

Looking like a good day to hide out in the shop..

We are having snow showers, right now..and it ain't no "April fools joke"..the crap is even trying to stick…things have a white "Frosting" on them….

2 weeks after a Robin shows up….we always got a snow storm….I call them "LIAR Birds"...


----------



## rad457

Typical battery weigh one thousand pounds, and about the size of a travel trunk. Contain twenty-five pounds of lithium, sixty pounds of nickel, 44 pounds of manganese, 30 pounds cobalt, 200 pounds of copper, and 400 pounds of aluminum, steel, and plastic. Inside are 6,831 individual lithium-ion cells
It should concern you that all those toxic components come from mining. For instance, to manufacture each auto battery, you must process 25,000 pounds of brine for the lithium, 30,000 pounds of ore for the cobalt, 5,000 pounds of ore for the nickel, and 25,000 pounds of ore for copper. All told, you dig up 500,000 pounds of the earth's crust for just - one - battery.

Now to be honest, what is required for a Gallon of Gas or a Quart of Oil is not all that Environmentally friendly either but the difference is that is for the most part already there and has been for many years. (And will be long after I am gone)


----------



## controlfreak

Wife and I sometimes make a 700 mile trip to see MIL in Florida. Not going to happen in an electric car, staying on gas until they sort this all out with the test population.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- +1 article * solution World War 3…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Start time..1100 hrs…quitting time..1300 hrs…back and leg are protesting…even though I spent half of that time sitting down…film at 2300 hrs….all the tenons are milled, 1/2 of the mortises are chopped and dry fitted…should be enough for one day's work?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, Andre, all of that should concern us! Plus all the damage done to the environment - to protect the enviromnment, there are children doing the mining in some places for pennies. Over here in Europe these EV cars are being mandated however, we arent going to have a choice if the Politicos keep up with their insane policies. They are going to make it cost-prohibitive for most people to run combustion engine vehicles. All the Car manufactures are on board the so called Green revolution, VW, Toyota, Mercedes, Hyundi, Volvo, Fiat, et al, so they have said.


----------



## northwoodsman

Ron - I took my truck in for an oil change last year and when I got home my son asked me what was under my truck. I looked outside at the driveway expecting to see oil but I didn't see anything. He pointed out that there was a big aluminum gizmo stuck to my frame under the engine. It was a foot from their hoist that somehow was "stuck" to my frame because they had used the wrong foot on their hoist and this one was just a tad too small. When they lowered the hoist this managed to stay in place and stayed there all the way home. I called the service manager and asked how much it was worth to him if I brought it back or should I just throw it away and mention it on the survey that I get from the manufacturer? I got two certificates for "The Works" oil changes.

When I was there the service manager pulled me into his office and explained something to me. At said auto manufacturer, if you purchase new vehicles from dealers and have service done by their dealer network you are assigned a "value". That value shows up in your record every time you walk in the door at any dealer in the country. It determines how quickly you will get served, how long your repair will take, how much you will pay, what they will "cover for free", etc. Several months ago I got a call from my local dealer where I buy my vehicles from telling me that my warranty was expiring in 45 days and that I should bring it in for a courtesy inspection. Sure! I'm thinking they are either wanting to sell me parts or service, or an extended warranty. Nope, they took 45 minutes and went over the entire vehicle with me, asked me some questions, and came up with a few things that they replaced free of charge that were covered by warranty - a interior door panel, a power mirror, a door seal, and the window tint on all of my doors (the drivers one had a few dings from my wedding ring hitting it). I assume that I have a pretty high customer rating! This is one of the original auto companies based in Detroit by the way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm a little surprised the dollar has not collapsed already ;(((( One of the Senators involved in the 2008 Great Recession called his wife and told her to take every card and withdraw as much cash as possible. He did not expect the banks to open the next day. It was Fed Chair Ben Bernanke's imagination that saved the day. The Fed has been printing money ever since. There are no options left ;(( Business as Usual report from the 70s said it will end in the 2040s.

"The report's most infamous scenario - the Business as Usual (BAU) scenario - predicted that the world's economic growth would peak around the 2040s, then take a sharp downturn, along with the global population, food availability and natural resources."

https://www.livescience.com/collapse-human-society-limits-to-growth.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* the solution to what you and Brian previously posted.* A: World War 3… *


----------



## bandit571

Back to woodworking..tenons were milled today..









Then used a few toys..er..TOOLS…









And chopped a few, not all, of the mortises….and dry fits…









And dry fits









And more dry fits..









Until this end was done…still have the other 2 legs to do..









And chop a 1/2blind dovetail to house that center stretcher…once it is cut to the correct length…
2 hours was just about enough for for a Saturday…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* the solution to what you and Brian previously posted.* A: World War 3… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, James F Welles, Ph.D., said in the forward to Understanding Stupidity 30 years ago if people take his book seriously civilization could be saved. Obviously, no one is ;(( When I contacted him and thanked him for the book he said I was the only person who expressed gratitude ;( That is scary!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- *I guess it depends where a person lives? Out my way…
> *Man convicted in Arizona ceiling fan theft scheme sentenced to 5 years*
> https://ktar.com/story/4996445/man-convicted-in-arizona-ceiling-fan-theft-scheme-sentenced-to-5-years/
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, DW. Good to know there is some sanity left in this world. In his book about Understanding James F Welles, Ph.D. said the liberal brain sees everything as equal and is not capable of evaluating individual variations. I contacted him for clarification. He said considering Hitler and Gandhi, you have to draw a line somewhere. Obviously, the situation here in Wicked World proves that to be true. 20-year career criminals being released the same day they are arrested and teenagers doing armed robberies and shooting in gang wars demonstrate the Left Wing Wackos need to make some evaluations for law enforcement. There are definitely variations between those who hold jobs and those who steal to support drug addiction. This guy in Spokane is typical ;(

https://www.fox28spokane.com/spd-arrest-suspected-car-prowler-with-nearly-50-felony-convictions-suspect-released-next-day/

https://www.khq.com/news/spd-arrest-suspected-car-prowler-with-nearly-50-felony-convictions-suspect-released-next-day/article_f42a0bc0-9bef-11ec-a314-8f597afca86d.html


----------



## EricFai

Like your progress Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Evening memories-* Thoughts on "travel trailers"... I found this 1966 Air Stream on Pinterest and it looks almost identical to one I bought in 2000 but updated and rebuilt and then sold in 2004. Memories of my last camping trip- guys I was an outdoorsman but my bones like good lodging…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Gunny* I saw a neighbor today who is a Ford mechanic. He said the thieves use an impact tool to steal the trucks.

*DW* Air Streams have never changed. I saw a motor home a couple of years ago. It looked factory, the only one I ever saw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

A mistake some make when rehabbing them is to make the mirror-like finish so bright that they are stopped by law enforcement to be removed from the highway because they reflect too dangerously…










All I can say is they are built to last…


----------



## bandit571

I live about 18 miles from where Airstream has their factory and service center at…in Jackson Center, OH. Last I went by there, they were still going strong…

Used to work at a factory just to the north of Jackson Center….called Plasti-Pak Packaging…..worked in the Beverage Department….mainly Bottles for Pepsico Products…..

Jackson Center cops had a bad habit of cruising the parking lots and running plates…..factory was OUTSIDE of town, so, they would then wait just inside the city limits to catch people….usually near the end of the month…

Folks had a 15' Nomad Travel Trailer….that we would pull behind our 1965 Ford Galaxie….4 door….with the A/C unit hung under neath the dash ( and dripping on your feet)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Should I ever want a trailer today- definitely the Sheep headers wagon… the manufactured ones seem popular in Europe










May be not

-delete-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Jackson Center cops had a bad habit of cruising the parking lots and running plates…..factory was OUTSIDE of town, so, they would then wait just inside the city limits to catch people….usually near the end of the month…
> 
> - bandit571


Amen- they still do… in some cases I understand that their enforcement may help, which I applaud them, and then as you stated "revenue generators"

The million-dollar question needing an answer- the expressways in my area PHX are a site to be… Speeding, road rage…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Last one…










I give thanks for my perch…


----------



## EricFai

Nicely said DW.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey Gunny, in the new shop, I am wondering what sort of upgrades they are or will make to deal with the new electric vehicles? Are you doing any upgrading personally, far as tech goes? What is the shop-talk like as regards these new EVs?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Too early to see much upgrades yet. Typically retail shops are 10 years behind the times. As far as tooling, nothing needed I didn't have already.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I live about 18 miles from where Airstream has their factory and service center at…in Jackson Center, OH. Last I went by there, they were still going strong…
> 
> Used to work at a factory just to the north of Jackson Center….called Plasti-Pak Packaging…..worked in the Beverage Department….mainly Bottles for Pepsico Products…..
> 
> *Jackson Center cops had a bad habit of cruising the parking lots and running plates…..factory was OUTSIDE of town, so, they would then wait just inside the city limits to catch people….usually near the end of the month…*
> 
> Folks had a 15 Nomad Travel Trailer….that we would pull behind our 1965 Ford Galaxie….4 door….with the A/C unit hung under neath the dash ( and dripping on your feet)
> 
> - bandit571


I wish the police had time to do that here ;(( Auto theft is up 150% in Pierce county the next south. It is probably up at least that here too ;(( Public info officer was on last night saying they needed more help to take auto theft reports!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

DAWGS got me up at 430. Now everyone is sleeping but me.

Emptied our 2nd to last storage unit. (Motivation, cost 300 a month), wife got most of it put away too.

Cold here 55 this am. Golfing w friends, then watching the Masters later.

Still have not finished the table (drawer pulls are next)

I have heard about mining for battery metals. We all should know that.

Have a great day


----------



## 987Ron

Morning al, up early wide awake at 5 am. Petey is infecting me.

Chilly 44 outside but 74 later for a brief spell, Sun is shinning.

Watched part of the Masters. They sure like to cover Tiger. Showed as much of him as they did some of the leaders. Tiger is 20 strokes or so behind the rest.

F! Australia today. OUr Hass team did not qualify very well.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….33 mostly clear degrees outside…frost on the winshields. headed for the mid 50s today..

Have two more legs to mortise, today…...and a couple other items….maybe try for a glue-up..later to day..


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit: Admire your woodworking skills and use of hand tools. Do you use the old school glue? Hide glue? Have a glue pot? I sure remember the one in my Grandfathers shop and later in Dad's. Some say stink but to me it is an aroma from good times.


----------



## bandit571

My glue bottle has a Gorilla on it's label….

Not sure what flavour that Ash lumber has for a smell….but it ain't the same as Oak's Tea Pot smell….

Breakfasts are over….pills and an English Muffin with Peanut Butter. Might meander to the shop in a little bit….


----------



## bandit571

And..I have been picking dried glue off of me fingers…









Ends are glued up…









Figure doing things as sub-assemblies will make things easier…center "stretcher" done..









Might as well glue it up, too..









Had to run to Lowes today…needed a stick of Pine…to make the corner glue blocks…and a box of screws…

Maybe later, I can give the top a "trim"?









After I flatten the thing….

Have a few ICE COLD Lagers in the fridge, for later….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Golf… I prefer Football and Hockey and now this is from NASCAR…*

*Watch NASCAR drivers Ty Gibbs and Sam Mayer trade punches as desperate officials try to break up crazy fight on track*

*with video clip…*

https://www.the-sun.com/sport/5094090/watch-nascar-drivers-ty-gibbs-sam-mayer-fight/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Laser failure and success but first I had to fail…*










Also used some pretty strong language while solving the problem, but never the Lord's name in vain. After ranting guess what? Similar to the CNC "you" program it and it does or doesn't work. When it does work!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *My glue bottle has a Gorilla on it s label….*
> 
> - bandit571





> *And..I have been picking dried glue off of me fingers..*.
> 
> - bandit571


I sure hope it isn't that urethane stuff? I don't use that stuff but this may help…










*How to Remove Gorilla Glue From Skin - 13 Different Methods*
https://resin-expert.com/en/guide/how-to-remove-gorilla-glue-from-skin


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- +1 * on Hide glue… That stuff saved my circular staircase project 35 years ago…

*Using Liquid Hide Glue*





*and this is for your memories*

*how to make hide glue*





Chemical epoxy adhesives have advanced and are probably the choice today…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Also used some pretty strong language while solving the problem, but never the Lord s name in vain. After ranting guess what? Similar to the CNC "you" program it and it does or doesn t work. When it does work!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have been thinking about our GD mayor that refuses to enforce propane, fire, and structural codes. Putting homes and lives at risk I don't believe that is in vain. That is an accurate prediction of the future when He sends her down there for eternity, eh?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> *And..I have been picking dried glue off of me fingers..*.
> 
> - bandit571





> I sure hope it isn t that urethane stuff? I don t use that stuff but this may help…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How to Remove Gorilla Glue From Skin - 13 Different Methods*
> https://resin-expert.com/en/guide/how-to-remove-gorilla-glue-from-skin
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Each to their own, one of my favourite bits of a glue-up is peeling the glue off my fingers afterwards, vey therapeutic


----------



## 987Ron

One of the properties of hide glue that I have used is in string and berry inlay. The hide glue does not show color on the bead edges as Titebond seems to. I just use the already mixed.

I to use my fingers as a glue spreader from time to time Bigger projects gets the glue spreader. Soap and water in the sink.


----------



## EricFai

Hinges glued to the second box, 3rd set cut out and ready to shape tomorrow. Hope to start finish in a few days.


----------



## bandit571

Migraine Headache////been a long time since I have have had one…..

Will see how the head feels later ….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I started a laser project this a.m. - fine-tuning the burn setting 3 attempts $40 materials… Prayers and "determination" Mission accomplished…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I started a laser project this a.m. - fine-tuning the burn setting 3 attempts $40 materials… Prayers and "determination" Mission accomplished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Inspiration to stop the chity from being a danger to its citizens. Watching CBS 60 Minutes presentation on Ukraine I realized the mayor has the same psychological traits as Putin.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Lets review, shall we:

United States currently imposes economic sanctions on 42 countries - because democracy.
United States currently maintains 750 military bases in 80 countries because democracy.
United States supplies military grade weapons to 96 countries because Peace (and democracy).
The United States military industrial complex is the core of industrial manufacturing, and therefore, Washington deliberately seeks out opportunities, sets up hostile targets to create tensions, and intervenes directly to sell weapons of Peace (and democracy).
If the United States ceased weapons sales and manufacture altogether, the US economy would shrivel like a prune and die - and then there would be no Peace.
US military budgets always increase, and so do your taxes; freedom, not so much.
It was cheaper for the US MIC to abandon 800billion of military hardware in Afganistan and build new stuff to promote Peace and democracy, than it would have been to ship all that gear home. So, at least they saved the Taxpayer some expense.
Wherever US military bases are prohibited, there lurks an Evil Dictator who is bent on world destruction and domination. There can be no evil Dictator in the United States because democracy.
The United States is always the Good Guy. Shock and Awe strategy of Peace is exempt from Moral Law.

In contrast:
Those evilly dictated-to Ruskies maintain 12 foreign military bases, worldwide.
Those evilly dictated-to Chinamen maintain 5 foreign military bases, worldwide.


----------



## 987Ron

Up early, been to the shop for a coat of finish on a couple items. Now for more coffee, breakfast and take the daughter to Savannah. Her Knit stuff. Kinit people are worse than woodworkers, yarn stashed everywhere, more yarn is stored away than ever used. But she likes it, pretty good at it also.

Be home by noon.


----------



## bandit571

The "Day after a Migraine" is about the same as a morning after a "Pub Crawl"....

Feeling lousy this morning….one hand is still numb….left eye still acting up..

Migraine or TIA? Been quite a while since I've had either….

Not really feeling like going to the shop, today…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit rest up… we got you covered…. :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

up at 5 out the door at 6…. Prepping for class, 4 day work week then off for 3 for some Easter get togethers.

Brian- +1 on the informative post.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, Eisenhower warned of that but nobody listened.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I thought I was gonna get hammered for that last post. I am glad there are some adults here on this thread!

You guys rock!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is Billy Gates new bachelor pad. Obviously, Billy isnt concerned about catastrophic climate change sea-level rise, like all of us have to be.










In a van down by the river is where many others are headed.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, here's something I dug out of my Dad's work bench. I can't recall if it was his or my Grandpa's. I decided to clean up and put it to work.

















This is the surprise I got after cleaning off the blade.


----------



## EricFai

That is an oldie BBob, just by looking at the locking mechanism. Great find.


----------



## EricFai

Finished up my hinges this evening, boxes are ready to have a finished applied.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

One of my Dad's tools that still hangs in my shop…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric*- are you using more than glue to adhere those hinges?

just asking…


----------



## EricFai

DW, that is a nice set of dividers there.

Yes I used some bamboo skewers drilled through the hinges into the box side.


----------



## EricFai

Latest blog update on the box build.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/133444


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* nice work…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Finished up my hinges this evening, boxes are ready to have a finished applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


Looks good from here!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit, here s something I dug out of my Dad s work bench. I can t recall if it was his or my Grandpa s. I decided to clean up and put it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the surprise I got after cleaning off the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


Nice suprise


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, I did some research and apparently it from 1922 to 1935. Pretty darn cool that it's one of my tools. I'm really going to enjoy using it and thinking about it's history. It's why we treasure old tools, right?


----------



## RichT

I'm worried about Bandit. His last two posts didn't sound good. I hope he's OK.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yeah, I did some research and apparently it from 1922 to 1935. Pretty darn cool that it s one of my tools. I m really going to enjoy using it and thinking about it s history. It s why we treasure old tools, right?
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m worried about Bandit. His last two posts didn t sound good. I hope he s OK.
> 
> - Rich


Migraines are an adventure in their own world. They can have all the symptoms of a stroke but temporary instead of permanent. They can change over time and be full of surprises.


----------



## RichT

> Migraines are an adventure in their own world. They can have all the symptoms of a stroke but temporary instead of permanent. They can change over time and be full of surprises.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No doubt. I've never suffered from chronic headaches, so I can't relate. Still, I'll be relieved when Bandit posts an update.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Migraines are an adventure in their own world. They can have all the symptoms of a stroke but temporary instead of permanent. They can change over time and be full of surprises.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> No doubt. I ve never suffered from chronic headaches, so I can t relate. Still, I ll be relieved when Bandit posts an update.
> 
> - Rich


Hopefully, he is hiding to see if we notice  I have had migraines, tension headaches, and cluster headaches all simultaneously at the worst of it. Custers went away when I got the decade-long pain ended. Tension headaches triggered by a chiropractor neck injury triggers migrines now if I can't get it under control.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, if Bandito dont feel like going to the shop, that is kinda alarming. Also hope the fella is ok!


----------



## Peteybadboy

+1 on Bandit.

Eric those hinges are really cool!

Dawgs got me up way too early. 230. Got them both on my lap now. Have no idea what stirred them up.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks DW and Petey. It has been a fun project. And I like the look of these over those small cheap brass hinges. Will probably do more on future boxes, now that I have the hang of it.


----------



## 987Ron

Eric, the hinges look good and functional. Are those DIY sustainers?

Never suffered headaches so Bandit's situation is probably not fully appreciated. Hope it passes.

Morning coffee and 84 today. Not much planned, did a tad to much yesterday, so recoup day,

Have a good day.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Ron, yes work like a charm. They are going to be some keepsake boxes. One of which is for my sweeties birthday, she hangs onto all the cards I have given her over the years.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…head is doing better.

Need to try to sneak down to the shop, past the Boss…..base of the table will get glued up. I hope….

There is a Cartoon…about people called "Pluggers"..I guess I am a Plugger, as I sometimes need a spreadsheet to keep track of all the aches and pains.

have yet to explain to the younger folks HOW a Rotary Dial Phone works.

Have always wondered….IF I have to take a set of pills for Life…why do they only give me a 90 supply?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Have always wondered….IF I have to take a set of pills for Life…why do they only give me a 90 supply?
> 
> - bandit571


How do 90-day prescriptions work?
Image result for why are prescription good for 90 days
Instead of just one month, a 90-day refill is enough medication to last you three months. That means you'd only need a refill four times a year. Essentially, purchasing 90-day refills means you're buying your meds "in bulk"-similar to how you save by buying toilet paper at Costco instead of at your local grocery store.

and…

How long are prescription orders good for?
Once you fill a prescription for a non-controlled drug, it is valid for a year after the filling date in most states. If your doctor includes refills on your prescription, you have one year to use them. After that, you or your pharmacy will need to contact the doctor for another prescription.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sometimes I post ugly stuff no one wants to think about. Today, I post something beautiful.

What you are looking at are wild orchids. This genus is only found on Mallorca, and they are on the "protected/threatened" list of indigenous plants here. It is a serious no-no to kill them. On our land, there are two places where they grow every spring (that I know about), they are quite small, they like shade and rocky surroundings.

If you look at the flower as a whole, do they not resemble bumble bees? In my crappy photos, maybe not, but up close they really do. Now, whats even cooler is, if you look at the green extension just above the dark purple flower part (best seen in photo 3), what does that resemble? It looks exactly like a bird, a bird with yellow eyes, even, and the wings would be the pink flower petals.

Thus, it would appear that these orchids have two design defenses against predators. I do not believe that happened by chance and mutation!


----------



## EricFai

Those are pretty.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The Orchid Mantis is beautiful, but it isn't vain - this type of praying mantis uses its shape and bright, flowery colors to attract food and fool potential predators.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian, that is cool.

Here in s/w fla. I tie "spent" orchids on trees on the course and in friends back yards. Really no magic to it, but I am the go-to guy to put orchids in trees here.

Finished this table. Table2 or drop zone table. It is the sister to the one I posted a few months ago.


----------



## bandit571

We now have a glue up..









Had to install a few blocks…









Used my new bit…









To install the screws.

Worked on the table's top….found a high spot..









Ends of the top looked a bit "unkemped" needed a trim









Circular saw to do the job…









Then reset for a router…









That made a bit of a mess…









Just so the bread board ends could be installed….









Having a cold Lager, at the moment…..before Laundry Detail starts up…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit +1* nice progress…


----------



## EricFai

Great progress there Bandit, glad to see ya back in the shop


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like you are making good progress bandit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


You need to conquer them! They have no mercy ;((


----------



## bandit571

^ they are also very sneaky…..and hit without warning..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Woodworking-* great blog summary on woodworking… enjoy

https://journeymansjournel.wordpress.com/tag/history-of-woodworking/




























*"We owe much to our crafting ancestors from whom we have learned so much from by studying their work and, from the few manuscripts and even some books they left behind. While the craft of hand work is popularising due to the recent years of revitalisation of hand tool woodworking which I feel will be short lived, it is important that we all play a part to its upkeep.

Regardless of what level of knowledge or skill you may have, it is encumbered upon you to pass this knowledge on to the future generation. It isn't important whether future generations will earn an income or not from this craft, but what is important is to keep this craft alive and progressing well into the future."*

Yes to the above, but for I am going Laser and CNC and yet incorporate to the above into the craft…


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit many of those photos bring me back to my faith. Jesus was a woodworker and when I'm getting down the finishing and see the wonderful grain of the wood I remember it is because of him I can enjoy the beauty of his wood.


----------



## bandit571

Late night Laundry Detail….Leveled the bread board ends….jointed one edge of the top…test fit the base to the top…When I go back to get the clothes out of the dryer, I'll take the camera along….waiting on it's battery to charge up.

We'll see how it goes…


----------



## bandit571

Clothes are dry, and hauled upstairs….and..









Couple tools in use…









made some shavings..too..









Trying to clean up the top of a table…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

German surfer breaks world record, rides 115ft wave, Portugal. Hard to see him, he is about in the middle there, shredding left to right.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Breaking news:

American Lt.General Roger L. Cloutier arrested by Russian forces, Mariupol, Ukraine.

So, what was an American General doing in Mariupol, Ukraine? Well, obviously he was there to pick up his Ukrainian mail-order bride, because if he was there in the Donbass in any type of command role that would be an act of war. I suppose he didnt want to die, which was his only other option. Lets see how the American Press spins this one. Either way, this is an embarrassment that is going to linger, painfully.

They tried to evac this VIP (and others) by helicopter numerous times and the evil Ruskies shot down all the helicopters. Then they tried to evac him by sea, and the ship was prevented from doing so.










Link to youtube footage:


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Well it looks like USA Today and Reuters are both quick to deny it.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning. quiet morning, 68 out now 84 later.

Easy day today, sloth mode for sure.

Bandit, you get a lot done in short time. Impressive. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

63 cloudy,breezy degrees outside, with "Off & On rain showers….sounds like April has arrived…

Head seems to be a lot better, today….

Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl is heading for the Microwave….Pills taken…

Maybe after Lunch, I can meander to the shop?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Scientists actually identify common personality traits of complete a**holes*










It's safe to say just about everyone knows that person. That one person they just can't stand, that drives them crazy, and they wish they never saw again.

https://www.studyfinds.org/personality-traits-total-ahole/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Breaking news:
> 
> American Lt.General Roger L. Cloutier arrested by Russian forces, Mariupol, Ukraine.
> 
> So, what was an American General doing in Mariupol, Ukraine? Well, obviously he was there to pick up his Ukrainian mail-order bride, because if he was there in the Donbass in any type of command role that would be an act of war. I suppose he didnt want to die, which was his only other option. Lets see how the American Press spins this one. Either way, this is an embarrassment that is going to linger, painfully.
> 
> They tried to evac this VIP (and others) by helicopter numerous times and the evil Ruskies shot down all the helicopters. Then they tried to evac him by sea, and the ship was prevented from doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to youtube footage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


was he there when Putin started the war?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Scientists actually identify common personality traits of complete a**holes*
> 
> It's safe to say just about everyone knows that person. That one person they just can't stand, that drives them crazy, and they wish they never saw again.
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/personality-traits-total-ahole/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Studying psychology to find a way to get the chity to consider facts about structural stability and the explosive properties of propane, I concluded there is a fine line between politicians and violent criminals. Both have lying and narcissism as primary traits. I suspected the difference is criminals are probably bipolar. The above study references another study *Psychopaths Who Enjoy Successful Lives Have Supreme Self-Control, Study Finds* https://www.studyfinds.org/psychopaths-who-enjoy-successful-lives-have-supreme-self-control-study-finds/

*"For example, the CEO of a major company and an inmate serving a life sentence may be quite similar in terms of psychopathic tendencies, but the CEO is obviously much more capable of controlling his or her actions and impulses."*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is the public input for next week's chity council meeting.

I solemnly swear to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth so help me God.

The city refused to enforce the building code and the city ordinance about illegal retaining walls.

In 2015 I had an engineer's evaluation of the concrete wall standing on the property line like a giant 32-ton domino.

It does not meet wind load or seismic standards.

The City issued a correction order. The building department director told me the project was required to be done during the soil stability period between June 1 and October 31.

May 27, 2016 your inspector approved rebar epoxied into the concrete base 5 feet below undisturbed landscaping.
May 31 he approved half cubic yard concrete blocks poured to stabilize the wall 5 feet deep without any excavation.

The project's final approval was the day before it was supposed to start.

There were 4 witnesses in addition to my wife and me
who would tell the city there was no excavation between the wall and the driveway during May.

Staff ignored the witnesses.

I asked our nephew who is a County sheriff what could be done about this level of lying and corruption by the city.

He researched and told me we need an FBI Fraud Investigation

Psychologists say ignorance is easily addressed with education and your decisions intentionally ignore facts.

Continuing to ignore your oaths of office and state laws is a gross misdemeanor until people are killed.

Any deaths should be first-degree murder.

I want to remind you erasing this testimony from the public record is a felony.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Psychopaths Who Enjoy Successful Lives Have Supreme Self-Control, Study Finds https://www.studyfinds.org/psychopaths-who-enjoy-successful-lives-have-supreme-self-control-study-finds/

*+1*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

(EXCLUSIVE) Experts: 'Omicron Covid-19 likely came from a lab, too'

https://sharylattkisson.com/2022/04/exclusive-experts-omicron-covid-19-likely-came-from-a-lab-too/?


----------



## EricFai

All these things are coming from a lab. Biological Warfare. Can be some scary stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Just sat down at my desk….having an ICE COLD Yuengling Traditional Lager..trying to cool down…Busy day, film in a bit…have to process a few pictures, first….right now I am a sweaty mess…


----------



## bandit571

Power tools in the shop?









Not one router, but..









Bottom edges done..









And then the top edges..different bit..









Rounded the corners with a high-tech tool(s)









Lay them out, then









IF a tool is older than I am..does that make it a vintage tool?










As for the circular saw?









Counting the 4 batteries and the dual charger….this ran me about…$21…










Cutting slots…with a drill..









You drill the hole first, then rock the drill forwards and backwards to make the slot…









Base is now attached to the top….5 screws. 









Waiting on this to dry, then flip over and shellac the top….1st coat….foot pads are also installed..

I think I might have earned that cold beer, today….


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, yes you earned your cold one. As for the high tech tool, I use a roll of tape at times.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, I am not there so cant say for sure.

Reports coming from various non-western sources claim there are a number of NATO officers trapped at Avostol Steel Plant, as was this American Lt.General. There are French and English-speaking officers there too - the Ruskies are intercepting their radio comms -I have heard some of them. Also reports that there is a small contingent of SAS (UK) and Delta(US) S.Forces who have run out of ammo and food and now just want to go home. Numerous sources also claim that these NATO officers have been running the show since the beginning - but of course, that could be Ruskie propaganda - or it isnt.

What isnt propaganda is that there are extensive underground facilities beneath this steel plant, and the Ruskies are about about to pump enough water in there to flood the entire underground network. This is the Russian tactic for dealing with any enemy combatants left as they do not want to cripple the steel factory complex with artillery strikes. I suppose the Ruskies will offer a - surrender or else - ultimatum, first

I can provide links for all this but will only do so via PM, if requested.



> was he there when Putin started the war?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, you earned a cold one bandit.

Does anyone else hear shots nearly every day? Not many during the day, but most nights if the TV or radio isn't on. I heard half a dozen about an hour ago. The timing was obviously semiauto.


----------



## 987Ron

Here in the deep south the Bubba's seem to want to shoot something all the time. Fall of course sight in the rifle for deer season, practice, making sure the rifle is working right. etc. The rest of the time just spending money on ammo. Gotta shoot those snakes, and other vermin. All kinds of excuses.
Never heard it other places I have lived as here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When I was growing up on the farm we never thought anything about it. There isn't anyplace to sight in for hunting and shooting pests is forbidden in the metro area. There is a well known turf war in the direction they came from ;((


----------



## EricFai

I have neighbors around me that are out shooting every other weekend, target shooting. At times I hear the pop, pop, pop, of an assault rifle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have neighbors around me that are out shooting every other weekend, target shooting. At times I hear the pop, pop, pop, of an assault rifle.
> 
> - Eric


Do you live out in a rural area? I used to hear what I suspected was target shooting on the road below us at night. Cars moving along shooting at road signs. I noticed the one out front was some kind of super material. Bullets did not leave a mark on the front but you could see little dimples on the the back side.


----------



## EricFai

Yes I do, takes 5 to 10 to get to the surrounding towns. I like it, have my little piece of heaven and a nice shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wish I had not been so stupid as to believe they had a capable person in the chity building department. We would have been in a rural area too. Probably not rural enough to have my own range, but certainly an acre or several. The 
Tree Farm is too far out in the wilderness for SWMBO  It is 10 acres and no power has available. More fir, hemlock, and maple than I could ever use up )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No wonder they called them the good old days…*










*maybe it would be good for those migraines?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *No wonder they called them the good old days…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *maybe it would be good for those migraines?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is good for migraines. The anesthesiologist offered it to me to get the pain down to where I could discover the triggers. Methadone is cheaper, but some do not want the social stigma of it being an addiction treatment. I just used Methadone. You can't take enough to make the migraine pain go away. They just make it more tolerable. Well, you might make the pain go away permanently ;(( That is a high price to pay!


----------



## EricFai

Topa, I have an acre lot in a small 2 street, dead ends, most of the lots are an arce, and a few 2 acres. The cattle farmer has over 500 acres and always looking for more. So I think I'm safe to say not many houses going up near me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Honorary Sherrif IMO*










*Buford Pusser* was made known after the movie Walking Tall. Should you want info on this guy, then here is a good article…
http://quadcitiesdaily.com/?p=454624

*Buford Pusser Home and Museum*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*3rd Class menu on the Titanic. God or bad?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Just noticed we hit 2,000 replies… now back to woodworking…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Eric, We have too many high-tech jobs here driving the market. Google, Amazon, MickeySoft…..... They build more houses everywhere they can, and 6 to 8 feet apart ;(((( They'll pay a price someday. Should build rowhouses with firewalls instead of burn flat developments. Used to be a nice place to live ;(( Most of the people who visit the area wonder what the 7734 happened? They'll never be back again!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well, obviously he was there to pick up his Ukrainian mail-order bride,
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not funny, not even mildly amusing. My wife is from Mykoliav, Ukraine, she is not a Mail Order Bride from the era when that actually did happen. My family has members fighting this invasion, they have bleed and still fight. We have family that were in Maripoul. 90% of that city has been leveled. Some of our family did manage to get out. Others are now among the dead.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry, you have to suffer through that Gunny. Putin should be tried for his war crimes,


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

edit to my last post: it is Azovstal Steel Plant, I spelled that incorrectly.

I agree 100%, nothing about war is funny. Fact is, this current conflict in Ukraine didnt have to happen! All wars are, first and foremost, about resources, and who controls them. Secondly, they are about weapons sales. And the situation in Ukraine is not an exception to that. It was contrived, orchestrated, and driven by outside forces, and the poor people of Ukraine are being used without remorse to further the aims of corporate interests. Those supranational corporate interests DO NOT care in the slightest about We The People.

Take a look around, and you will notice how all the NATO countries are now dumping their outdated arms into Ukraine, and increasing their budgets for military expenditures . That is not a coincidence!

So, here is an idea - how about all of the people of the World stand up as One and say - we are not going to allow this anymore. We will no longer permit the use of weapons that are designed for only one thing. We will no longer allow corporate interests to dictate Our well-being. The wealth that We The People create will no longer be used to destroy others and their well-being. The Wealth that We The People create will NOW be used to help humanity in all needs be. And We, the people who are trained to serve corporate interests on the battlefields of the World, will no longer do so, and we will now use our skills in positive ways that benefit humanity - We will build bridges, instead of destroying them; We will plant fields, instead of cratering them!

WE will turn our enemies into friends!

Pick a war, any war, in any age, and I will show you how it was about the control of resources.

I have maintained the same position since the early 80s, and have spoken up with resolute backbone whenever and wherever I get the opportunity since then, and will continue to do so.

My son´s school organized a donation drive for the people of Ukraine, in combination with all the other schools on Mallorca. We personally donated 4 packs of diapers and other necessities for babies, plus pens, pencils and several reams of A4 paper; and a small amount of canned goods. And when the schools organize another drive, we will contribute again. So, my family has contributed something positive to this conflict - how about all of you?



> Not funny, not even mildly amusing. My wife is from Mykoliav, Ukraine, she is not a Mail Order Bride from the era when that actually did happen. My family has members fighting this invasion, they have bleed and still fight. We have family that were in Maripoul. 90% of that city has been leveled. Some of our family did manage to get out. Others are now among the dead.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We The People are near the end of the current cycle ;(((( No democracy has lasted more than 250 years. Tytler's cycle explains that process. We are currently in the Apathy phase: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption. In the early 19th century "de Tocqueville warned of a new kind of tyranny and despotism, under modern democracy, which will have far-reaching consequences on American civic life. He stated that materialism and selfish individualism looks only into the present and does not consider the future." We The People were created in the only Golden Age in world history. We are living Madison's worst nightmare; mob rule. The chances of that caliber of men reestablishing democracy is somewhere between 0 and none ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One more thing:

When the call comes for skilled people to go and help rebuiild Ukraine, how many of you are going to volunteer?

I know Gunny will. If there is a call here on Mallorca for carpenters, I would go. Anyone else?


----------



## controlfreak

Ukraine just hit the famous Russian "Go fuk your self" missile cruiser with Neptune missiles, nice! I really thought the military and Russian people would turn on Putin by now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A prayer for Ukraine*

Loving God,
We pray for the people of Ukraine,
for all those suffering or afraid,
that you will be close to them and protect them.

We pray for world leaders,
for compassion, strength and wisdom to guide their choices.

We pray for the world
that in this moment of crisis,
we may reach out in solidarity
to our brothers and sisters in need.

May we walk in your ways
so that peace and justice
become a reality for the people of Ukraine
and for all the world.

Amen.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Garage Sale Season will start…TOMORROW! Including a multi-family BARN SALE!

Always an excuse to get up out of bed BEFORE 0800hrs….

Have a table top to add a finish to, today….


----------



## 987Ron

Brunch time, nice day but rain later, 77 now light breeze, nice out.

Yesterday was to be a rest day, did not happen so today is going to be a quiet sit on the porch, read day. Maybe.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I have neighbors around me that are out shooting every other weekend, target shooting. At times I hear the pop, pop, pop, of an assault rifle.
> 
> - Eric


I here shooting often at my property up the road, down here (still in an unincorporated area) in burbs not so much. The increased frenquency of a semi-automatic weapon doesn't define it as an "assault rifle" any more than the color.









Last fall I heard a few pops then a giant boom, I thought they were shooting a cannon at first, then it dawned on me; Tannerite.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For many Easter starts with Holy Thursday…*










*The Ukraine people have strong beliefs on Easter and these are some of them… The war is sure to have effect on this special time. I hope to see some stories on or if there will be any special celebrations.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*50 LBS Of TANNERITE Vs Tree!*










7 minute mark…


----------



## 987Ron

Kind of a dumb stunt. Poor tree.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ And expensive! $0.12 of gas would have had that tree down in 10x the time with a sharp chain on a powerful saw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- they were "logging" the area and chose to "help the loggers". The question I have if I were a tree to be felled would I want to be cut down with a chain saw or blown down by explosives? Personally, I used to hang out with a group of shooters who would use Tannerite with the targets in the dessert. The gun clubs forbid it and boys like their 'Kaboom". They were called the "Drunken Machine Gun club" and would bring their licensed machine guns to the event. The machine gun is an awesome and it was a great experience.










https://bigsandyshoot.com/


----------



## bandit571

Have fired several kinds of Machine guns…..M-60 and MaDuece…have also pulled a few lanyards..105mm and 8".

Might head to the shop in a bit….and check on how the table top came out…and see about a second coat…


----------



## bandit571

Yep, appears it will need another coat..









Or 2..









Maybe?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* Nice work…


----------



## 987Ron

They were not helping the loggers, they were having their kind fun. 
Made the tree a bit less useful for lumber, one end of the log all splintered. Small loss.

Table looks good, Bandit. I always have to wait for the finish to be fully dry before I decide on another coat or not. Lack of trust in my own judgement.


----------



## northwoodsman

Bandit - that last photo sure gives a visual reference to the term table saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ukraine just hit the famous Russian "Go fuk your self" missile cruiser with Neptune missiles, nice! I really thought the military and Russian people would turn on Putin by now.
> 
> - controlfreak


Some probably have. Too bad they are pushing flowers up out of the ground ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Years ago somebody put an exploding charge behind the bullseye on a target at a pistol match. The shooter hit it about the 3rd or 4th shot. Those guys are so grumpy nobody cracked a smile )))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One more thing:
> 
> When the call comes for skilled people to go and help rebuiild Ukraine, how many of you are going to volunteer?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


They should deport the perpetrator. He came from there. He's a general contractor. America would be a lot safer! They probably don't want the sob back, too dangerous. Structural, fire, propane, and traffic line of sight violations putting lots of people and homes at risk ;((


----------



## 987Ron

Nice evening, the flaps are open on the Tepee tonight.

Tomorrow, Good Friday, have a great evening. Old story, when the Bison and the cattle are all laying down in the field it will be good weather tomorrow. Up and grazing expect rain.

Bright moon out.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yep, appears it will need another coat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, Do you remember this?

https://www.quora.com/In-1953-did-they-really-invent-a-car-that-can-park-itself-How-did-they-have-that-kind-of-technology-or-was-it-some-sort-of-clever-device-and-physics


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nostalgia… "It is Howdy Duty Time"*















Guy's I'm off to Doodyville…


----------



## bandit571

Once that table is out of the shop…









I can start on these….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mickey mouse club is more fun ) Annette Joanne Funicello was an American actress and singer. Funicello began her professional career as a child performer at the age of twelve. She was one of the most popular Mouseketeers on the original Mickey Mouse Club.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Some LJs most of you never heard of. The LumberJills. Sorry the text is so small. Circa WWII, England.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rosie the Riveter is an allegorical cultural icon of World War II, representing the women who worked in factories and shipyards during World War II,


----------



## 987Ron

Do not remember that self parking car, but do remember curb feelers that everyone seemed to want. Sun visors on the outside of the windshield was another thing desired.

Curb feelers are for sale still, on Amazon. Do not remember seeing any on cars of late.

Good Friday.

Have a great day. Howdy Doody was a favorite as a kid, preceded the Mouse people.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Bandit…
*










*AWAKEN THE WOOD*

A cabinetmaker's hands move over the wood
Checking to see if the pattern is good. 
Making sure that the grain lines up as it should
The cabinetmaker's hands move over the wood.

The design in his head had troubled his brain
But he smiled as he worked when each answer came
Passing wood through his saw he reached for his plane
Joining the corners and squaring the frame

Fitting a drawer 'til it's trim and it's true
And easily glides before he gets through
Or adjusting a hinge to give it its due
Restoring the work or making it new

Beauty and strength of wood are his trade
As it pleases the eye in the things that he's made
Taking pride in his tools when honing each blade
Clearing his bench where they're carefully laid

His shop smells of oak, cherry and pine
Waxes and oils his pieces refined
Bringing to life things well designed
Withstanding the test of the passage of time

The beauty inside is released as he sands
The man seems to know what his heart understands
With his eye for proportion and the skill it demands
He passes his spirit through the tools in his hands

A tree in the forest asleep as it stood
'Til the cabinetmaker's hands awakened the wood.


----------



## bandit571

Might have been too long since I opened that quart can of poly…it was solid…I did have a 1/2pint still "fluid" enough to use…..had just bought brushes the other day, too…

Turned the table over, onto it's top….and away we go…









Everything from the feet down, except the top….









Will let this sit overnight…and see how it turned out in the morning…BEFORE I commit to doing the top.

Minwax Clear Gloss Poly….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Do not remember that self parking car, but do remember curb feelers that everyone seemed to want. Sun visors on the outside of the windshield was another thing desired.
> 
> Curb feelers are for sale still, on Amazon. Do not remember seeing any on cars of late.
> 
> Good Friday.
> 
> Have a great day. Howdy Doody was a favorite as a kid, preceded the Mouse people.
> 
> - 987Ron


I remember grandma had curb feelers.

That heavy old car moving sideways reminds me of a logger I knew up in Republic, WA when I was working on the hospital in the fall of 73. There was a car parked blocking him. The front needed to move sideways a couple of feet. He picked it up and moved it! He has to be the strongest guy I ever knew! The whole family was short and muscular. Their dad was unpredictable. He would be sitting at a bar talking and knock guys off the stool for no rean once in a while. ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Easter 1945

Another Reason to Remember the Easter and Passover Weekend
Hans von Spakovsky / March 30, 2018

As we celebrate Easter Sunday and the Jewish Passover, we should keep in our prayers and
remembrances the many Americans who fought and sacrificed during that same time 73 years ago in
the Battle of Okinawa.

The event was Operation Iceberg. It was the bloodiest battle and the largest amphibious assault in the
Pacific Theater of World War II.

On Easter Sunday, April 1, 1945, the Navy's Fifth Fleet under Adm. Raymond Spruance attacked the
Japanese-held island. They were joined by a British, Canadian, New Zealand, and Australian naval task
force and more than 180,000 Army soldiers and Marines. This was the final push toward invading
mainland Japan and putting an end to the war.
Military planners considered the capture of Okinawa and its airfields to be a crucial and necessary
precondition for the invasion of the Japanese mainland.

Were the U.S. to invade Japan, estimates of potential American casualties were upward of 1.7 to 4
million, with between 400,000 and 800,000 deaths. The Battle of Okinawa only served to raise those
estimates, as had the recent brutal battle for Iwo Jima, where U.S. casualties numbered 26,000 over
five weeks of fighting. Only a few hundred Japanese had been captured out of the 21,000 troops who
fought to the death.

Those expected casualties were the major reason for President Harry Truman's decision to use the
atomic bomb.

The Japanese military knew that Okinawa was its last stand in the Pacific. As a result, it fixed 77,000
troops on the island under the command of Lt. Gen. Mitsuru Ushijima, along with a 20,000-strong
Okinawan militia. The Japanese forces even included 1,800 middle school boys conscripted into the
"Blood and Iron Corps."

The American invasion started with a massive seven-day naval bombardment of the landing beaches,
where heavy resistance from the Japanese forces was expected. That prelanding bombardment
included tens of thousands of artillery shells, rockets, mortar shells, and napalm attacks.

The Japanese allowed American troops to land unopposed on Easter Sunday and to move inland with
nominal resistance. Japanese troops had been ordered not to fire on the American landing because
Ushijima wanted to lure the American forces into a trap he had laid for them in what became known as
the Naha-Shuri-Yonabaru Defense Line in southern Okinawa, a rugged terrain riddled with fortified
pillboxes, gun emplacements, tunnels, and caves.

The Japanese also sent the battleship Yamato on a one-way suicide mission to Okinawa, but it was
spotted by Allied submarines and sunk (along with a cruiser and four enemy destroyers) by American
pilots, downing nearly the entire crew of over 2,300.

The far more dangerous attacks on the Allied fleet were by dense waves of suicide kamikazes diving
their planes into ships. The Fifth Fleet lost 36 ships in the Battle of Okinawa and suffered damage to
another 368 ships. Almost 5,000 U.S. sailors and pilots were killed and almost as many were wounded,
with over 700 Allied planes being shot down. It was the biggest naval loss of the war.

On Okinawa, Americans fought ferocious battles on almost every defended hilltop. Torrential rains
turned the island into a sea of mud that bogged down tanks, trucks, and other heavy equipment.
The most infamous hilltop was Hacksaw Ridge, a 400-foot cliff on the Maeda Escarpment that was
depicted in a 2016 movie about Cpl. Desmond T. Doss. Doss was a Seventh-Day Adventist and
conscientious objector who became a combat medic. He was awarded the Medal of Honor for rescuing
75 wounded soldiers at Hacksaw Ridge.

In almost every fight on Okinawa, American troops fought for every foot of ground in hand-to-hand
combat against fanatical Japanese troops who often took their own lives rather than surrendering.
That eventually included Ushijima and his chief of staff who committed seppuku on June 22. It was
Ushijima who had ordered his troops to "fight to the death."
With his suicide, the Battle of Okinawa was effectively over.

The Battle of Okinawa was the deadliest fight of the Pacific island campaign. The Japanese knew they
could not win. Their purpose was simply to make the battle as costly as possible to the Americans and
to hold them off as long as possible, allowing Japan to prepare for the defense of their home islands.
Thus, Japanese commanders considered all their forces and the residents of Okinawa totally
expendable.

Americans incurred almost 50,000 casualties on Okinawa, including over 12,000 dead. Those killed
included the American commander, Lt. Gen. Simon Bolivar Buckner, who was killed by enemy artillery
fire just four days before the battle ended, making him the highest-ranking U.S. officer killed during
the entire war.

Ernie Pyle, the famous war correspondent, was also killed when he was shot by a sniper on a small
island northwest of Okinawa. In addition to Doss, six other Americans who fought in the battle
received the Medal of Honor, our nation's highest award for bravery under fire.

But the Japanese losses were much greater. Only 7,400 Japanese soldiers survived-90 percent of
Japanese troops on the island fought to the death. Almost 150,000 Okinawan civilians were killed,
amounting to one-third of the prewar population. Many were used as human shields by Japanese
troops. Others threw themselves and their families off cliffs on the southern part of Okinawa in mass
suicides after the Japanese convinced them that the Americans would kill or rape anyone they
captured.

Ironically enough, it was Japanese troops who engaged in mass rapes of Okinawan women during the
battle.
The bloody, ferocious battle for Okinawa lasted 82 days and left the island a "vast field of mud, lead,
decay, and maggots" according to Ted Tsukiyama's "Battle of Okinawa." Almost every building on the
island was destroyed.

Truman's decision to bomb Hiroshima and Nagasaki in August ended the war and all Japanese
resistance, thereby preventing the enormous American casualties that would have resulted from a
land invasion of Japan.

On Easter Sunday, American Christians will celebrate the resurrection of Jesus Christ, which marks the
triumph of good over evil, sin, and death. At the same time during Passover, Jewish Americans will
celebrate their liberation from slavery in ancient Egypt. Those celebrations are profound and deeply
significant.

But we should also pause to remember the Americans and their allies who, 73 years ago, fought and
died during Easter and Passover to preserve our freedom and end a brutal war started by a ruthless
military dictatorship intent on enslaving the people it conquered.
We and the world owe them more than we can ever repay.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> On Easter Sunday, American Christians will celebrate the resurrection of Jesus Christ, which marks the
> triumph of good over evil, sin, and death. At the same time during Passover, Jewish Americans will
> celebrate their liberation from slavery in ancient Egypt. Those celebrations are profound and deeply
> significant.
> 
> But we should also pause to remember the Americans and their allies who, 73 years ago, fought and
> died during Easter and Passover to preserve our freedom and end a brutal war started by a ruthless
> military dictatorship intent on enslaving the people it conquered.
> We and the world owe them more than we can ever repay.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Top Max- * at his best!!! Great read and I hope others take the time to read the entire post.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

sorry, DW, I copied and pasted, I did not write it ;( )))


----------



## bandit571

Have flipped the table over….and brushed on a coat of Clear Gloss Poly on the table's top…..will check in the morning how it came out….underside came out great.

Currently out of varnish in the shop, BTW…


----------



## EricFai

DW, nice poem.

Topamax, great write up, we remember that have served over the years. My father was in the Pacific Theater. He never talked about the war, until he was older. And he passed before I hear all of his stories.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I missed the poem. Is it about bandit? He seems to wake up a lot of wood )

Eric, My dad had flat feet so they left him on the farm to grow food. Most of the people I knew never said much of anything about WWII. Probably wanted to forget it. One of dad's friends spent the whole war as a prisoner. He was doing construction on a Pacific Island. The Japs took it a day or 2 after Peal Harbor. He spent a lot of time in hospitals and died young, in his 50s I think ;(( I remember him saying they drank their urine ;((


----------



## EricFai

My Dad was in the Navy, served on the USS Biddle, as a radio operator. He lied about his age and went in 16 years old, he did say at one time the Captian realized that he was a young lad and took care of him.

It was back in the 90's he started attending shipmates reunions, and when he started talking at the war. He passed in 98. There are times when I think about him, more so when I'm out in the shop. He was an artist of a wide range of mediums, silk screening to welding and carving. He actually built the first family home after the war.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Radio operator reminds me of a guy that the guy dad bought hay from picked up at the unemployment office on the way to the farm one evening. We always helped them unload and stack. That evening they arrived at milking time  They had 27 tons to stack. The new employee had just gotten out of the Navy and had been a radio operator for four years. He was out of steam long before we finished milking


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- still a great article…*

*Progress of change…* we had roads for horses and buggy then came the automobile and we needed concrete roadways, hence the infrastructure begins…










*Today* we (society is going electric), like it or not the world is transitioning to EV…










I cannot phantom these charging stations- here there and everywhere?










Bottom line $money will be made$ Alway have always will…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My favorite childhood memory is a toss-up between being in my grandfather´s woodshop and getting in his way, and when he would swindle my Mom into letting me cut school to take me trout fishing.

He was a very patient Man.



> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LB told me today they do not investigate stolen vehicles in Portland, OR. The news told people how lucky they are because of how much worse auto theft is in WA ;(


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit,

Fine job on that table.


----------



## EricFai

Table looks very nice Bandit.

Up early this morning, road trip to see grandkids. Have to drive in the rain for a bit, and dark, arrrr.


----------



## controlfreak

Driving back from Chapel Hill today in the same rain Eric.


----------



## 987Ron

lOVE THE TABLE, BANDIT. LOOKS GREAT.

Morning, 67 out and a bit cloudy, bit of rain this afternoon. Lazy day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken, Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl consumed….Checking the Emails….42 partly cloudy degrees outside..high winds have died out..looking like it might just be a nice day, outside…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Table looks very nice Bandit.
> 
> Up early this morning, road trip to see grandkids. Have to drive in the rain for a bit, and dark, arrrr.
> 
> - Eric


Was suppossed to do a service project with the Scouts this morning, mostly spreading mulch. It was cancelled Thursday for rain so instead I slept in later than I have in a year and the kids are bettering their minds with an onslaught of Fortnite.


----------



## EricFai

We drove to Mississippi, rain probably 80% of the time. Made it in one piece, a few accidents 9n the road that we missed, thankfully.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* I'm glad for your travel mercies. I get a kick on how you guys from the SE travel from one state to another.

Have any of you guys ever visited anybody in your area? The only guys here are Rich and DS within traveling distance. I once offered Pottz and his family including the Beagle to use of my Casita…


----------



## 987Ron

Travel within the state, yes. Augusta to see the Granddaughter, Atlanta, see the Grandson, Augusta, Dr., Metter for a friend of the wife, etal.

Living in this small berg of a town shopping, Dr.s, eating out all require getting out of town and down the road.


----------



## EricFai

DW, I still work, the better half is retired. Family is in Michigan, New York, & Mississippi. So we do get around. There is a fellow jock up near Charlotte, and we have been trying to meet, then with all of the Covid crop, it hasn't happened yet.

With family visits it's hard to schedule time, but it would be fun to meet other jocks in those areas.


----------



## bandit571

Varnish is dry..









Have since moved this thing upstairs..









Need to do a "Project Worthy" photo shoot ..later..









At least the grain does match up….

21" tall, by 33" long, by 18" wide….just about right for a Coffee Table?

Right now, it has a large potted plant sitting on it….


----------



## 987Ron

Good looking coffee table. Don't overwater that plant and get water stains on that great table. It is a really nice table.


----------



## EricFai

Beautiful Bandit. Well done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like you won that round bandit )

DW, Interstate travel is a lot easier there. Crossing Montana pulling the 5th wheel takes a day and a half. Wyoming is almost as boring looking for antelope in the sagebrush  AZ is OK, only about 300 miles to cross it as I recall. Trailer and 5ers only missed Mississippi of the lower 48. )


----------



## EricFai

Nebraska is the state I though was boring to drive through, flat corn fields.

Lived in Wyoming for a few years, loved it, except for the subzero Temps in the dead of winter. Most of my travels have been through the eastern states, except Maine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nebraska is the state I though was boring to drive through, flat corn fields.
> 
> Lived in Wyoming for a few years, loved it, except for the subzero Temps in the dead of winter. Most of my travels have been through the eastern states, except Maine.
> 
> - Eric


Corn starts about halfway through Nebraska, and continues across Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, and Ohio, with relief in Pennsylvania. An occasional soybean field brings some relief ) I flew grandma out from Iowa for junior's high school graduation. She could not believe we have so much water, mountains, and so many trees everywhere she looked.


----------



## EricFai

Very true about the Midwest, corn everywhere even in Southern Michigan.

The mountiams are beautiful, both the Rockies and the Appalachian. I am in the foothills of the South Carolina mountians. Love it, nice weather, and many things to do outside.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Varnish is dry..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Very true about the Midwest, corn everywhere even in Southern Michigan.
> 
> The mountiams are beautiful, both the Rockies and the Appalachian. I am in the foothills of the South Carolina mountians. Love it, nice weather, and many things to do outside.
> 
> - Eric


Cascades are young enough they are more like cliffs than mountains ;( There is a corner of my tree farm that is straight up and down. The last time it was logged the cost of getting them was more than they were worth ;( I went down there to find the corner stake. I had to make a walking stick to poke into the ground to pull myself up. Any steeper and I would have had to side to the bottom and walk around about 5 miles to get back to the top.

A few friends were hunting a trophy buck in that area. They would follow and track him on a dead-end trail with sort of a small box canyon. One day one stayed below trying to see how he disappeared. When He came to the end he jumped off and bounced off the canyon wall about 40 yards below. 90 degrees or so from that location he bounced off again about 40 yards below. He landed on the ground about 10 yards below that and disappeared into the thick forest )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* nice thoughts on agility. Any thoughts on trying something like this… :>)

Oh my friend untamed youth! There was a time when I had great agility, but that was when I was younger. I give thanks daily for what mobility that I have left and some extra thanks on my mind and the ability to work and teach; somewhat on a limited basis.

And if I am correct you still have a 5th wheel that you are able to hook up and park? God bless you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* I'm glad that you go back to the homeland (MI). Also, your other varied travels… I enjoy that you guys that go and travel…

*Ron-* Do you use that mystery Caddy for these road trips? I believe you but a pic would be appreciated…

*Bandit-* +1 and credit to you for getting it moved upstairs…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Speaking of corn… the Corn Palace*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite all…*

*And with that said; have a blessed Easter Sunday…*


----------



## bandit571

"HE has risen!"

Morning to ya.

Road Trip to my Daughter's place for Easter Lunch….after that?


----------



## 987Ron

DW: We do use the Cadillac for road trips, lots of room. When the wife goes to the Retina Dr. I go shopping as it is a long wait. Stores we do not have in our berg. Grocery, hardware, HD, liquor (our county is one of 4 dry ones in the state) etc. No Pics. 
We have used the P-car to go to Oklahoma a couple of years ago, a trip to Raleigh, NC, Jacksonville, FL, Atlanta etc. Just depends on space needs and our moods.

Morning this fine Easter. Dinner with the kids Quiet time for the balance of the day

later


----------



## EricFai

DW, yes it's nice to get back. My 3 kids still live there, 2 in Jackson and 1 just north of Grand Rapids. I'll be going up there in the fall, to see 2 new grandkids.

Oh, I saw you avatar yesterday traveling along I-20 here in Mississippi.


----------



## EricFai

Happy Easter Ya'll, have a blessed day with family.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* We still have the 5th wheel. I can still drive and park it. Hooking it up is probably history due to disabling side effect from a medication ;(( Last summer may have been the last trip.


----------



## bandit571

back home from Easter Lunch at my Daughter's place…..and took the scenic route back home….

Trying to figure out how to do the Photo Shoot for this little table….and whether to show the plants on it, or not…


----------



## bandit571

Here ya go..









With plants, and..









Without. Just a simple little table…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

bandit, was going to vote top 3 but I was too late. U already got it. Congrats )


----------



## 987Ron

Check the locks, after taking the dog out, the off to bed. No tuck in, got a wife to do that.


----------



## EricFai

I hear ya there Ron.


----------



## bandit571

They be talking about a rain/snow mix coming in overnight…YUCK..

The Chevy Equinox was getting 32 mpg, today….not too bad, for running 65mph all day…


----------



## EricFai

Happy Spring Bandit, I feel for you on the winter mix, don't miss it one bit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Easter basket wrap up-*










*Top Max-* still a good accomplishment handling that 5th wheel… and you write quite well.

*Ron-* OK no pic, but can you at least give us a year, make, and model?

*Eric-* +1 on your family life.

*Bandit-* I believe that both you and Ron referred to the Robbin as "lying birds". You may receive a response from us Robbins…










You underestimate the power of us birds…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This just in:

Rat colony beneath Washington D.C. disgusted by scientific study that confirms the City is infested with politicians.

Not a single Statesman was identified in the study.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all. Up early, listened to the rain. 66 out but later 75 or so.

Need a new shop project. Have a couple of simple things, storage boxes for a couple of tools to make. But need something involved, not another Pennsylvania Spice Chest or a Hannah's chest but close.

DW for your curiosity 2018 Cadillac CT6.

Coffee is good this am. rain is stopped for a bit, one of those off and on rain, great for the yard, soaks in good.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….35 degrees outside..Rain/Snow mix….now mostly rain..

Project is done…no lumber in the shop….will spend most of the week doing tool maintenance items…

When, after figuring up the tax info, and finding out I didn't make enough to even file a return….why bother.


----------



## EricFai

I'm visiting in Jackson, Mississippi. A cool 55 this morning, breezy and damp from the rain yesterday.

Doing sketches for some future projects. Waiting for folks to wake up.


----------



## 987Ron

Eric. If you come up with something really neat in a sketch, PM me a copy or post it. I need a good project. 
When we use to visit in Cleveland Ms. always bought some of the Mississippi Tamales. Not Mexican. Kind of a local thing. Not sure if they are in Jackson.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, been trying to come up with a bench-top bench for the Moxon Vise Hardware sitting on my bench.

I also need to get a few simple things. Quick builds, for some craft shows in the area. Bird houses, things for the squirrels, saw a twiler thing which was a board which had a corn cob on the end. It a balance thingy to feed the squirrels and one watch them spin. Entertainment.


----------



## bandit571

Need 6 more posts…and NOT this Migraine going on….makes it hard to see what I am typing…


----------



## bandit571

Having spent the last 2 weeks building that little table…time to work on any dull tools in the shop…just something to do during the shop's downtime. Besides…the Dungeon Woodworking Shop is normally closed on Mondays..


----------



## EricFai

Maintenance can be a good thing Bandit, along with cleaning the shop. It helps me think about the next project.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, I have Laundry Detail today….might prove interesting…may need to get the "Unicorn" set up on the bench…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finger joint jig and holder


----------



## bandit571

Has changed back to snow showers, at 33 degrees….may turn back into rain, later…

Might just go and sleep off this Migraine….and then see about Laundry detail…


----------



## bandit571

And one for the 2100 mark..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* Last night CBS 60 Minutes said the electric Porche does 60 mph in 2 seconds.

*DW* There have been times when I had to back a trailer or the 5th wheel into a tricky area. People come out for the show. They are disappointed when it is backed in in one or two tries. When they first started doing that I wondered why they came out. I finally figured it out  One guy even came over to shake my hand when I backed the 5er into a tricky place first shot ) Dad could not back a load of hay with the tractor. We had to push it by hand. I finally convinced him to let me try. He allowed 2 tries, then pus it by hand. I learned fast )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This just in:
> 
> Rat colony beneath Washington D.C. disgusted by scientific study that confirms the City is infested with politicians.
> 
> Not a single Statesman was identified in the study.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


 No doubt about that!


----------



## 987Ron

> *DW* There have been times when I had to back a trailer or the 5th wheel into a tricky area. People come out for the show. They are disappointed when it is backed in in one or two tries. When they first started doing that I wondered why they came out. I finally figured it out  One guy even came over to shake my hand when I backed the 5er into a tricky place first shot ) Dad could not back a load of hay with the tractor. We had to push it by hand. I finally convinced him to let me try. He allowed 2 tries, then pus it by hand. I learned fast )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Did a project for the company where the temp warehouse had a very small area off the loading docks. Woman truck driver came, one shot and trailer was perfectly aligned for unloading Whe pulled out and came in to call her dispacher. Male driver came with his load, tried many many times and finally told us the area was to small and it could not be done, trailer to the dock. Lady Driver said to him bet you $10 I can do it. Conversation went on and finally our of pride he took the bet. She did it in his truck in one. He said she was just lucky. Paid the lady the 10. Others came and went and had problems but got it done. Always remember that.


----------



## EricFai

Some trailers can be difficult to back (short tongue) the larger trailers I don't do to bad. There are a few tricks one can do. I can back the pontoon in under the carport, usually have to pull forward at least once, to get a better line up. Of course it does not help the the drive is a bit like a snake.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The biggest problem with my 99 Ford diesel is the turning radius. My exSIL had a 3/4 ton Chevy that would turn around inside the Ford's radius! The 5th wheel can turn a lot sharper than the Ford 

Good story Ron. Lots of fragile egos out there )))


----------



## RichT

> This just in:
> 
> Rat colony beneath Washington D.C. disgusted by scientific study that confirms the City is infested with politicians.
> 
> Not a single Statesman was identified in the study.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> No doubt about that!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That was in the Babylon Bee. I read it daily for some laughs. Like the Bee editors say though, it's getting hard to write satire these days since reality is often nuttier.

Here's a good one that's on-topic for LJ:

Clever: This Remodeling Contractor Is Also A Divorce Lawyer


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Correctomundo, Rich - I stole that one, but the last clincher line is mine.

BTW, it is nice to see you drop in here on occasion. I know you be lurkin.

Another joke, that didnt come from the Babylon Bee:

As I was walking home I passed a lady with one of her (you know whats) hanging out of her shirt.
To spare her embarrassment I just pointed to her chestal indiscretion as I passed.
She looked down and screams - Oh My God, I left the baby on the bus!!!


----------



## EricFai

Cute Brian.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Evening catch up- *

*Bandit-* you might get better weather if you recant that"Robbins are lying birds…"










*Ron-* good selection on your Caddy- Luxury, sharp and sporty… Enjoy

*Trailer thoughts-* Double axle is much better than the single axle in backup control. How many here had some anger issues when the trailer does not back in correctly? I find that I MUST remain patient which can hard when you are blocking traffic and then the cars start creeping forward the longer it takes.

*Question:* before the backup cameras and/or having someone spot you when backing the truck up to the trailer receiver. How many attempts does it take you? I was pretty good at it, but the backup camera is a great accessory.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For me some of the best news of the day!*

*Federal judge voids US mask mandate for planes, other transportation*

https://ktar.com/story/5013338/federal-judge-voids-us-mask-mandate-planes-other-transportation/


----------



## EricFai

Hooking a trailer by myself, no camera. About 3 trues. I can get close on the first try, but I usually have an adjustment or two. Of course I di have that rear sensor that beeps at me. That dies help to hear how close I am.


----------



## EricFai

I can get mine in 2 or 3 tries. I can get close on the first try, of course I do have a sensor that beeps at me to let me know how close I am. No camera, that would make it easier.


----------



## bandit571

Well..since we got about an inch of snow on the ground around here, today…yep, they be lying about it being "Spring"

Migraine today…just about wiped out the entire day..

Topa: Go and read the lyrics from a Motley Crue song…called "Wild Side"...and see IF that doesn't sound like your neck of the woods…


----------



## 987Ron

I only have a small utility trailer, therefore close enough on the first try to horse the trailer onto the ball. Anything with in a foot or so is close enough.

I can back a trailer pretty well until I start to think about what and how to do it. Then all over the place.


----------



## EricFai

With the pontoon sitting in the driveway, if I get close I can wheel it over a bit and hook up. The utility trailer is parked over under the trees, and feels heavier. So I need to be right on the hitch.


----------



## 987Ron

On a trip to Lowe's recently noticed all the modern pickup trucks bed is to short to haul anything so a lot of pickups with trailers. The trailer has all the lumber, plywood etc. the truck has some small boxes in it. A 6 ft truck bed with a tool box next to the cab leaves almost no room. Think my old Explorer can haul about anything the modern truck can unless it is tall. The parking lot at Lowe's is now marked for vehicle and trailers in many places.

Ah progress.


----------



## EricFai

Very true Ron, seems like the old fashion lumber yards are few an far between. Contractors are using the box stores more an more.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Very true Ron, seems like the old fashion lumber yards are few an far between. Contractors are using the box stores more an more.
> 
> - Eric


True for construction lumber and on the other hand when I go to my hardwood supplier

https://spellmanhardwoods.com/

1st class service +1

As for my memories of the old fashion lumber yard in my area circa the 1970s sucked. It was a hardware and lumber drive-through store. If you needed a "clear" piece of 1×3x8 lumber- you drive in and a guy would come and get your order ticket go back inside to their lumber barn and return with it Hmmmm knots and bows were typical… drive on…

Home Depot and Lowes changed that…


----------



## EricFai

Anytime I go to the box store I pick through the lumber, mainly looking for the straight stuff for framing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* they make a hitch for your Caddy…



















*Yes, A Cadillac CT6 can pull a trailer or camper up to 1,000 pounds.*
https://thefunoutdoors.com/rvs/can-a-cadillac-ct6-pull-a-trailer/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Before the 5th wheels hooking up a 21' foot travel trailer I gauged the centerline with my rearview mirrors. I would bump the trailer hitch with the bumper, then pull ahead about 2.5 inches. It was usually close enough that when the hitch dropped on the ball it pushed the trailer forward or backward as the hitch dropped on the ball. Once in a while I was off enough that dropping onto the ball missed but not very often.

One time in Montana I took the wrong "Next Road" to a viewpoint. It was a dead-end in a grove of trees. SWMBO said, "what ya gonna do now smartypants?" I pulled in between 2 trees on the left side far enough for the trailer to straighten behind me. As I started backing up the tree on the right side was the first and I turned the truck right passed it to start the trailer turning between two trees. When I got far enough to go back out on the road I said, "That" answering her question. )

One time following a guy up in the hills hunting he headed down a narrow logging road with branches hanging in the road on both sides. My BIL was with me and Larry leading was his pal from school days. I asked my BIL about the road. He said Larry knows we have the trailer. We came to the end and it was a narrow log landing about 3 times the width of the road. I asked Larry where we were going to turn the trailer around? He said he forgot about it ) It was on a hillside. I went as far to the left as I could and backed the trailer until it was hanging over the edge. I unhooked the truck and moved it pointing out. I pulled ahead turning as sharp as I could until I couldn't go any farther. I did that 2 or 3 times to get the trailer pointed out ) We camped there for the weekend.


----------



## EricFai

That is skill, I think I would have just taken a tent.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was looking for a 6-foot box on m cab and a half diesel. The salesman suggested I talk to the 5er people about that. When I did they said the front of the 5er could hit the cab when turning sharply or backing up. I got an 8-foot box. One lady I know brought her MIL to a shooting match while her hubby was stationed somewhere and could not come. They had a big 5er with a 6-foot box truck. A friend who pulled only travel trailers offered to park it for her when she had trouble. Neither knew about the sliding 5th wheel hitch used in short boxes. When he was backing up the cab got a 6-inch deep mark that matched the 5er front corner ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That is skill, I think I would have just taken a tent.
> 
> - Eric


SWMBO would never sleep where a snake might be or could have been ) bugs and rodents were a biggie too


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well..since we got about an inch of snow on the ground around here, today…yep, they be lying about it being "Spring"
> 
> Migraine today…just about wiped out the entire day..
> 
> Topa: Go and read the lyrics from a Motley Crue song…called "Wild Side"...and see IF that doesn t sound like your neck of the woods…
> 
> - bandit571


I think I will propose "Wild Side" become Wicked World's state song. . The news reported the Seattle Department has over 5 homeless camp fires per day. The camps are so dangerous the firefighters wear body armor under their bunker gear! ;( Never even had a nightmare of that when I was a volunteer.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Some "what were they thinking" dandy handy work.


----------



## EricFai

My betterhalf us the same, freaks out when she sees a snake, even on TV.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Some "what were they thinking" dandy handy work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The breakers, that's scary! The radiant heating(?); manifolds, we don't need no stinking manifolds, we have SharkBites!


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron-* they make a hitch for your Caddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, A Cadillac CT6 can pull a trailer or camper up to 1,000 pounds.*
> https://thefunoutdoors.com/rvs/can-a-cadillac-ct6-pull-a-trailer/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thats the wife's car, no trailer hitch, thats what the P-car is for. Well mine does not have one or a roofrack. Thats what the old Ford Explorer is for.










Track day one sees it once in awhile.










Hardly ever pull a trailer, use the Son's Ford Ranger.


----------



## EricFai

A little sketching this morning, bird houses. I have some cedar drops at home that I can use up. And these would work for around the yard too



















Ron had asked the other day to post. Not sure if it was on this one or another one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A little History-*

*Ranchers and Farmers

Collide in Nebraska, 1884*

http://www.eyewitnesstohistory.com/butcher.htm










*cutting the ranchers fence…*










*When have people ever been at peace?*


----------



## EricFai

Another odd sketch. A corn cob spinner for the squirrels, it would be entertaining.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *When have people ever been at peace?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


There have only been 3 normal stages in history; recovering from war, war, and preparing for war. The reason for recovering from war being the first stage was they were fighting wars when history started. One of the oldest archeological sites is Jerico at 12,000 years. The houses were grass huts but the city had a 12-foot stone wall to protect it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on a hand-drawn sketch… You are our Woodshed Da Vinci…


----------



## EricFai

DW, that's the way I roll, until I need a bunch of details. Sometimes the drawing is in my head and I just start cutting.

Who knows, those sketches might inspire someone too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* In My laser and CNC I use computer software. On the other hand, when I did/do woodworking "paper and pencil".

Yesterday-










and Today- paper and pencil… this is what works for me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *When have people ever been at peace?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *There have only been 3 normal stages in history; recovering from war, war, and preparing for war.* The reason for recovering from war being the first stage was they were fighting wars when history started. One of the oldest archeological sites is Jerico at 12,000 years. The houses were grass huts but the city had a 12-foot stone wall to protect it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 *

*This is why I like women with Greman background* Germany rebuilding ww2…


----------



## EricFai

DW, I'm an old school guy. I still use a t-squre and a drafting board. I designed my shop that way, to include the details of certain parts, the electrical layout. Along with a future DC system and a hard plumbed air line.

To me it is relaxing and it makes me think about about the process needed to complete the project at hand.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, I m an old school guy. I still use a t-squre and a drafting board. I designed my shop that way, to include the details of certain parts, the electrical layout. Along with a future DC system and a hard plumbed air line.
> 
> *To me it is relaxing and it makes me think about about the process needed to complete the project at hand.*
> 
> - Eric


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

The Robin's lied to him.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's that bevel gauge I posted a few days ago. Looks pretty good all cleaned up and varnished. I'm going to enjoy using it.



















I did a little research and found out it was made between 1922-1935.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

He rocks in the tree tops all day long
Rocking and a bopping and singing his song
All the little birds on Jaybird street
Love to hear the Robin go tweet tweet tweet

all right all you old-timers, who sang that one?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A sobering read, interview with Jaques Baud, former intelligence officer with Swiss Strategic Intelligence Service, Senior advisor to NATO, and the UN, about Ukraine, roots of the current conflict, and the growing dangers.

https://thegrayzone.com/2022/04/15/us-eu-sacrificing-ukraine-to-weaken-russia-fmr-nato-adviser/


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

Michael Jackson.


----------



## EricFai

BBob, you did a fine job on the bevel gauge. I don't have an old one like that, but I like using the one I have.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….long night.


----------



## controlfreak

> Morning to ya….long night.
> 
> - bandit571


Hope everything is okay Bandit, long night doesn't sound great. Hope all is well now.


----------



## bandit571

Pay day, today…going out and pay the bills….


----------



## 987Ron

> *A little History-*
> 
> *When have people ever been at peace?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The American Indians before the Discovery by the Europeans was pretty close. No big wars, raids to get a bride and such. Get further south to the Aztecs, Pueblos not so sure, pretty gruesome. The Plains Indians like the Osage and the SE Cherokees had it pretty good.


----------



## 987Ron

> DW, I m an old school guy. I still use a t-squre and a drafting board.
> To me it is relaxing and it makes me think about about the process needed to complete the project at hand.
> 
> - Eric


Agree, that and just sketches. Took drafting in H. School. Dad was a senior design draftsman and later engineer for the Phillips 66 Co I worked there in ;my senior year of HS in the mapping section and in the summer on the survey crew. Lots of lettering.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nope, Petey, gotta back a ways still.

But Michael mighta covered it???



> Brian,
> 
> Michael Jackson.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont know, Ron, the myth of the noble savage is just that. The Iroquois and the Crow were rather ruthless well before Colombus arrived. See: the Crow Creek Massacre. If the Iroquois caught you as an enemy your last hours were going to be very painful ones. This tradition of separating people from their heads is not exclusive to any one area of the globe.

Drought would have been one factor that set tribes against eachother. Even the Inuit are known to have been warlike on occasion.

In tribal warfare the rate of casualty could reach up 60% or somewhere in there. In modern warfare it is about 1-2%.

Then, on the other hand, tribes like the Cheyenne and Kiowa, who fought eachother constantly after the White dudes showed up, were mostly sedentary and peaceful before that.



> *A little History-*
> 
> *When have people ever been at peace?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> The American Indians before the Discovery by the Europeans was pretty close. No big wars, raids to get a bride and such. Get further south to the Aztecs, Pueblos not so sure, pretty gruesome. The Plains Indians like the Osage and the SE Cherokees had it pretty good.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Woodshed theme song for Spring…*

*Rockin' Robin-Bobby Day-original song-1957*


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric, I've got a try square in much the same condition. I'm hoping it turns out just as nice. Sadly the blade is really pitted. I can tell it's graduated but I can't find any thing that shows the maker. I put it up against my Woodpecker square and it's dead on accurate.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* +1 on the refinishing…


----------



## 987Ron

I only have the ancestors stories on the Cherokee. I grew up around the Osage. Spent a lot of time in Osage County Okla. Several friends were full blood Osage. Read their history as written by John Joseph Mathews, *The Osage Children of the Middle Waters* . Boring book, took a long time to finally get through it 826 pages long. Still have it.

*However not an expert by any means*. PS on the Osage, at one time they were one of richest peoples in the world. Seems the land they were given in Oklahoma was quite poor in some respects, hills of sandstone, scrub oak but then oil was discovered under their reservation, 3 separate levels, each at a different depth. Frank Phillips was one of the main developers and that was the beginning to a large degree of Phillips 66. The 66 came from him establishing service stations along Route 66.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Osage Indian -










https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/oklahoma/osage-county-murders-ok/?utm_source=pinterest&utm_medium=social

The Bureau of Investigation (which later became the FBI) came to town and began investigating. They estimated that between 1921 and 1925, over 60 wealthy, full-blood Osage were killed. Most of these murders were never prosecuted, except for a few men who were convicted and sentenced to prison.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The Woodshed theme song for Spring…*
> 
> *Rockin Robin-Bobby Day-original song-1957*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That was the apex of humanity; the few years between WWII and the Kennedy assassination. Stupidity took charge and we are in the Golden Age of Stupidity now ;(( https://www.wsj.com/articles/idiocy-stupidity-afghanistan-covid-vaccine-maga-trump-civility-privacy-common-sense-11630271666


----------



## 987Ron

> Osage Indian -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/oklahoma/osage-county-murders-ok/?utm_source=pinterest&utm_medium=social
> 
> The Bureau of Investigation (which later became the FBI) came to town and began investigating. They estimated that between 1921 and 1925, over 60 wealthy, full-blood Osage were killed. Most of these murders were never prosecuted, except for a few men who were convicted and sentenced to prison.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Many of these murders were white men from northern USA. The Osage Indian women often inherited head rights from deceased parents, etc The men would find these women and wed them. When the woman died (murdered) the man kept the head rights. These were the stories I heard Gruesome. I knew a young Osage girl that I went to scchool with she married a friend of mine, white boy. After the marriage was over her uncle called the new husband in and told him of what she was worth. Owned the local Ford Dealer, 40,000 acres (prox) of ranch land with cattle, 12 head rights. He quit his job at Phillips 66, and ran their businesses. Lived well and both were happy. Each head right brought a check monthly or quarterly of sizeable amounts. Still does. Oil is still being pumped. Now they also have a couple of casinos.

PS The Osage Indian fry bread mix is pretty good if you can find it. The Pioneer Woman on TV has a big shop in Pahuska, OK. Osage county and she and her husband have a huge ranch their, One of the largest land owners.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Not an expert either, guys, just read alot. I have a copy of the book below.

In this 37pg booklet, there is a photo of my great grandmother(fathers side). Her name was, Cammie Johns. I had met her a few times at family reunions in Virginia, but she was already quite old by then. I always had to kiss her on the cheek, which was kinda scary, her being so old and all.

Everyone else mentioned in this book is a cousin or uncle or aunt in some way or other. Apparantly, there has been some, ehhemm, inbreeding going on up there on Bear Mountain.

In 1831 William Johns purchased 52 acres of land on Bear Mountain in Amherst County, Virginia, then added another 400 acres, which became a settlement for the indian families related to him. The family namesake goes back to a settler from around 1750s or so, who married an indian girl from this tribe. Family names are Johns, Branham, Hicks, Beverly, Sorrel, Adcock, Clark, Wood. The last Chief I knew about was a Branham. There is an old story about this tribes first encounter with John Smith, who had come up the James River because he heard there was gold there. The indians shot arrows at Smith and his men. Now, I only tell this story because my Mom´s maiden name is Smith!!! My Dad qualifies as a member of this tribe. I do not, as the blood is too diluted.










Link to an article describing the history for anyone interested:
https://www.monacannation.com/our-history.html


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You WIN!!!


> *The Woodshed theme song for Spring…*
> 
> *Rockin Robin-Bobby Day-original song-1957*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Have been taking a little time off, this week, from the shop…..Have yard sales tomorrow (3) to go and check out…

Have a few tools that will need sharpened back up….and put away….then might see about a project of some sort….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *The Woodshed theme song for Spring…*
> 
> *Rockin Robin-Bobby Day-original song-1957*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That was the apex of humanity; the few years between WWII and the Kennedy assassination. Stupidity took charge and we are in the Golden Age of Stupidity now ;(( https://www.wsj.com/articles/idiocy-stupidity-afghanistan-covid-vaccine-maga-trump-civility-privacy-common-sense-11630271666
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think it was Jefferson's dad who had an Iroquois Friend. I may be wrong about the tribe. He heard them talking about the pure democracy governing the tribe. Some of those principles ended up in our Constitution. It has been too many years since I read that, no details. SAme with The Gospel of the Red Man: An Indian Bible by Ernest Thompson Seton. He wrote the book to document their religion when the knowledge was still available but disappearing too fast. I don't remember the details but felt the wrong side was probably sending missionaries when I read it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Not an expert either, guys, just read alot. I have a copy of the book below.
> 
> In this 37pg booklet, there is a photo of my great grandmother(fathers side). Her name was, Cammie Johns. I had met her a few times at family reunions in Virginia, but she was already quite old by then. I always had to kiss her on the cheek, which was kinda scary, her being so old and all.
> 
> Everyone else mentioned in this book is a cousin or uncle or aunt in some way or other. Apparantly, there has been some, ehhemm, inbreeding going on up there on Bear Mountain.
> 
> In 1831 William Johns purchased 52 acres of land on Bear Mountain in Amherst County, Virginia, then added another 400 acres, which became a settlement for the indian families related to him. The family namesake goes back to a settler from around 1750s or so, who married an indian girl from this tribe. Family names are Johns, Branham, Hicks, Beverly, Sorrel, Adcock, Clark, Wood. The last Chief I knew about was a Branham. There is an old story about this tribes first encounter with John Smith, who had come up the James River because he heard there was gold there. The indians shot arrows at Smith and his men. Now, I only tell this story because my Mom´s maiden name is Smith!!! My Dad qualifies as a member of this tribe. I do not, as the blood is too diluted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to an article describing the history for anyone interested:
> https://www.monacannation.com/our-history.html
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


SWMBO has a pinch of Indian blood. The Bureau of Indian Affairs could claim jurisdiction over the kids if they were up for adoption. That was 1/16 at the time I believe. I told our son to claim his bloodline when the U of WA would not let him into Computer Science with a 3.8 GPA in preengineering but would let minorities in with a 2.0. He needed a 4.0 ;( He didn't do it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * I don t remember the details but felt the wrong side was probably sending missionaries when I read it.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Morally or my Libertarian beliefs Yes but in this case of missionaries, were they not part of the clergy and the clergy is part of the ruling government… This was the norm until communism… Another Missionary story is about Hawaii missionaries…

To the Spoils Go To the Victors…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* He didn't do it.

I understand from experience that life has many twists. Stay out of the courthouse and jail… is something that I say many times…

As Tug McGraw famously stated, "You gotta believe"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* He didn't do it.
> 
> I understand from experience that life has many twists. Stay out of the courthouse and jail… is something that I say many times…
> 
> As Tug McGraw famously stated, "You gotta believe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


He didn't do what?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> SWMBO has a pinch of Indian blood. The Bureau of Indian Affairs could claim jurisdiction over the kids if they were up for adoption. That was 1/16 at the time I believe. I told our son to claim his bloodline when the U of WA would not let him into Computer Science with a 3.8 GPA in preengineering but would let minorities in with a 2.0. * He needed a 4.0 ;( He didn t do it.
> *
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Maybe I crossed boundaries, please excuse…

I love this famous Tug McGraw quote during the 1969 Mets world series "You Gotta Believe" For if you don't believe in yourself ….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Maybe I crossed boundaries, please excuse…
> 
> I love this famous Tug McGraw quote during the 1969 Mets world series "You Gotta Believe" For if you don t believe in yourself ….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


None of my boundaries. Need a tuck in?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ruh-Roh! Just when you thought it couldnt get any worse. No more hot-pockets for you.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So does this qualify as recreational intramural sports?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all, up early, wife is off to eye dr. in Augusta by limo they send for her. She is in a study so gets the ride if needed. Daughter will be working. Just me and the old Lab. Nice quiet house. Shop time for sure.

77 later so a nice day. Thanks for the "Gospel of the Red Man", will see if I can find it.

Have a good day


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…."The Game is a-foot!"


----------



## bandit571

"Watson! Come, Watson, the game is a-foot!" 









And the goodies of this mess…









About $30 or so, today…..one garage sale, 2 Antique Stores…

Looks like the Rehab Shop is about to open for Business…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

"The game is afoot." Holmes actually said this. At the beginning of "The Adventure of the Abbey Grange," he awakens Watson by saying, "Come, Watson, come. The game is afoot. Not a word! Into your clothes and come!"










Bandit awoke and got his tools… Looking forward to seeing them refurbished…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning to all, up early, wife is off to eye dr. in Augusta by limo they send for her. She is in a study so gets the ride if needed. Daughter will be working. Just me and the old Lab. Nice quiet house. Shop time for sure.
> 
> 77 later so a nice day. Thanks for the "Gospel of the Red Man", will see if I can find it.
> 
> Have a good day
> 
> - 987Ron


Try Abebooks.com They have old books at a good price.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Article for thought-*
*Most people are wrong about most things. This is especially true of the people who are brought to your attention by newspapers and television. It doesn't matter how smart they are, or how well-read, or how thoroughly educated. *

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/04/no_author/brief-thoughts-about-thinking/


----------



## EricFai

Great find Bandit, I have one of those Yankee screwdrivers.


----------



## bandit571

I have both the #610, and now the 61A…..The 610s had the return spring, the 61s did not..
Plane has been rehabbed..









Stanley No. 60-1/2 Low Angle Block Plane…

The 2 c clamps? One was just a clean up..









The other needed that rod straightened out…









For you "Made in USA" only types…both of these were made IN the USA…
That hammer head?









Look any better?
That countersink bit?









Yep, it does work. Will leave it in that drill, for now..









This needed torn apart, all the rust cleaned out, and the long cutter sharpened back up…Can be set to 3" radius holes. CLARK Con VAL Co. Made in USA.

Ruler (Luftkin No. 060) has had it's spring joints all oiled back up. Haven't touched the chisel…yet.

Wasn't too bad of a day….rain has quit, 64 SUNNY degrees outside.


----------



## EricFai

You have been busy Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- * +1 Amazing restoration…


----------



## 987Ron

Heard a big commotion on the golf course this afternoon Down one house is a 3-4 acre pond along one side of the fairway. Young lad was telling his buddies that the Geeze would not let him near his golf ball. The ball was near the edge of the pond. Seems baby geese are here already. The Geese chased him for 40-50 yards. Only saw the end of that. He was walking no cart. Fun times for us viewers not for the golfer.

As it is getting dark out you can hear the Geese calling to one another in the pond. Geese and bull frogs the nightly chorus.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Old folks really are happier, kinder thanks to abundance of 'love hormone'*

New study reveals that people who spent much of their lives volunteering, giving to charity, or helping others have higher levels of oxytocin










https://www.braintomorrow.com/2022/04/21/old-people-love-hormone-oxytocin/


----------



## EricFai

Geese can be very mean, I bet it was some good entertainment watching the kids being chased.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Article for thought-*
> *Most people are wrong about most things. This is especially true of the people who are brought to your attention by newspapers and television. It doesn't matter how smart they are, or how well-read, or how thoroughly educated. *
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/04/no_author/brief-thoughts-about-thinking/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


How does this quote fit: "Choosing to be curious is choosing to be vulnerable because it requires us to surrender to uncertainty. We have to ask questions, admit to not knowing, risk being told that we shouldn't be asking, and, sometimes, make discoveries that lead to discomfort."
- Brene Brown


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max +1* nice addition…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

bandit, More tool boxes in the schedule? Nice restorations.

Ron, Geese can be defensive )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- no tuck in but maybe an evening read.










*Osage Nation facts for kids*

https://kids.kiddle.co/Osage_Nation


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Geese- I am an animal person, and my home, in MI on a lake. I replaced my lawn the 1st year… 25,000 yards of newly laid KY bluegrass… next morning I was invaded by MANY geese… It was/is a challenge but my son and I would wake up and dispersed them with bottle rockets that scream. No harm but they dispersed only to come back and more Father and son bonding… No geese were killed…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

DW, Those bottle rockets were illegal. But it sounds like fun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max +1* nice addition…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Does that quote add more to the Golden Age of Stupidity?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/8382#reply-5475992


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Riddle of the day:

How did Diane Feinstein become worth over a billion dollars on a salary of 174k per year?

Nope, Putin didnt do it, this time.

China did.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian, yes, the Jackson 5 covered it.

Morning all. Very early morning for me. Chairing the Golf committee meeting today. Mostly personal interest complaints or asks. I try to do what is good for all.

Up north the Geese on the course was disgusting. They crap in prolific amounts. Ron I bet that looked funny, but for the golfer it can be scary. There is a rule for that situation. Dangerous situation drop a ball at the nearest safe spot - no penalty.

Up North, The owner of the golf course brought in a guy with two very well-trained dogs. Amazing to see him whistle and the dogs would move the flock of geese. After a year no geese. None killed.

Isn't Feinstein's husband a hedge fund guy? Likely trading on insider info or pending legislation.

Fla voted to remove Disney's "self governing" status.

Band saw getting delivered Tuesday. Harvey Alpha 15". Then the shop will be complete (for now).

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

> .
> 
> Up North, The owner of the golf course brought in a guy with two very well-trained dogs. Amazing to see him whistle and the dogs would move the flock of geese. After a year no geese. None killed.
> 
> I
> 
> - Peteybadboy


The geese here are quite prolific as well, greens can be difficult to putt on due to feces. They have used trained dogs a couple of years and have also to a limited success used Fox decoys. The Fox is a natural predator to the geese it seems. But the geese learn and soon just stay 40 -50 feet away only. Smart critters. There are several ponds and one lake on the course and the geese travel from one to another, usually in formation and honking all the way, enjoyable to see and hear.

Up late. a couple of errands to do and a bit of shop time.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- no tuck in but maybe an evening read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Osage Nation facts for kids*
> 
> https://kids.kiddle.co/Osage_Nation
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A pretty complete history of the Tribe. Interesting agrees in most parts with the book by an Osage author. I remember Maria Tallchief coming to our high school for an assembly. Gave a talk and her and a others danced a bit. Very articulate lady. Extremely ladylike, beautiful woman. Was not then or now a fan of ballet but she was among the best.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For the Top Max- library*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, As a teacher don't you find curious kids to learn more?

This quote was in the mayor's weekly update last week. It confirms the level of stupidity in the chity, eh?

"Choosing to be curious is choosing to be vulnerable because it requires us to surrender to uncertainty. We have to ask questions, admit to not knowing, risk being told that we shouldn't be asking, and, sometimes, make discoveries that lead to discomfort."
- Brene Brown


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

One of the skills that I like here is Bandit's woodworking. For myself, without electricity and the internet, the laser and CNC are a NOGO.










https://homesteadsurvivalsite.com/rare-skills-that-will-be-in-high-demand-after-the-collapse/

There are plenty of rare skills that will be very important someday, maybe sooner than you think. Invest some time in learning these skills now. Ask those around you for help on how to do all of these things so you can keep your homestead and family safe in the event of a collapse.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, You would have liked dad and grandpa building a dairy barn 56×54 x 26 feet high with a gothic style roof and a haymow without electricity, eh? An uncle did buy a table saw about the time they were doing long angling cuts for the rafters forming the gothic roof. Good thing they used it or they probably would not be done yet ) When I started my apprenticeship most carpenters were using hand saws for framing. Occasionally there would be a power saw on the biggest jobs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW, As a teacher don t you find curious kids to learn more?*
> 
> This quote was in the mayor s weekly update last week. It confirms the level of stupidity in the chity, eh?
> 
> "Choosing to be curious is choosing to be vulnerable because it requires us to surrender to uncertainty. We have to ask questions, admit to not knowing, risk being told that we shouldn't be asking, and, sometimes, make discoveries that lead to discomfort."
> - Brene Brown
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I find that when students or people ask for information on their curiosity- it depends on the person who is advising them. For instance, If I answer then I try to be encouraging with the information that I give.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, You would have liked dad and grandpa building a dairy barn 56×54 x 26 feet high with a gothic style roof and a haymow without electricity, eh? An uncle did buy a table saw about the time they were doing long angling cuts for the rafters forming the gothic roof. Good thing they used it or they probably would not be done yet ) When I started my apprenticeship most carpenters were using hand saws for framing. Occasionally there would be a power saw on the biggest jobs.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## EricFai

Flea Market today, had to get out of the house.










Miller Falls #11 and a #14C


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Ps let us add Eric to our list of traditional woodworkers…*



> One of the skills that I like here is Bandit s woodworking. For myself, without electricity and the internet, the laser and CNC are a NOGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://homesteadsurvivalsite.com/rare-skills-that-will-be-in-high-demand-after-the-collapse/
> 
> There are plenty of rare skills that will be very important someday, maybe sooner than you think. Invest some time in learning these skills now. Ask those around you for help on how to do all of these things so you can keep your homestead and family safe in the event of a collapse.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## EricFai

Thanks DW, I'm getting there, still need to find some good old tools, and work on the restoration.

I looked through a barrel of augers today, looking fir a #13, no luck. That us the only one I'm missing for a complete set. I have a few multiples of other.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I second the motion to add Eric. All in favor say, "Aye."


----------



## EricFai

Now if I can only refine my sharpening skills.

I know a few of those skills.
Build a fire
Canning
Build a shelter
Grow a garden (not on the list)
I can sew a button on a shirt (does that count)

Would like to learn blacksmithing


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric and Top Max- How would I be able to contribute to the group with a laser and CNC and we don't have electricity?

IMO knowing these skills is a lot to have under your belt given the circumstances of a hard time event…


----------



## EricFai

I agree, the more skills the better the survival rate.

Story from my father. He was born in 1927. During the depression He and my Grandfather lived with grandpa's brother. My Grandmother lived as a demostic with one family and my Aunt lived as a demostic with another family. That is how they survived through the depression.

As I was growing up, late 60's and early 70's I remember Grandpa and Grandma canning out in the block building on an old Ben Franklin stove. They canned all kinds of vegetables and meat. Never threw anything away and always kept a ledger book, hand written.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a real nice score on those planes.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks BBob, the #11 had been dropped at some point in its life and part of the body casting is broken off. Everything else seems to be in place. The #14, actually produces a good shaving as is. I need to go through both of them when I get home, definitely sharpen them.


----------



## 987Ron

How about candle making. Wife and I do it on occasion. Not difficult. 
Daughter knits, can make scares, hats, blankets, jackets, etc.
Other basic skills might be:
Frog and fish gigging. 
making 4 square traps and snares for game
bow and arrow making and use
wild food like berries, nuts, onions, and other edible plants.

Years ago as a young lad did most of the above. In Oklahoma it is illegal to spear or gig fish, except for certain native Indian in tribal areas. As a young kid we use to do that and gig frogs for frog legs. Great sport at the time.
Use to get wild persimmons (tart and lots of seeds), onions, blackberries, raspberries grew wild. Native pecans, walnuts. Tried some of the items the Osage use to use also like Cattails (water reeds) bulbs and tops, etc
As young kids we had Grandfathers 4 sections of land to roam and play on as well as the adjoining ranch of 200,000 acres.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Eric and Top Max- How would I be able to contribute to the group with a laser and CNC and we don t have electricity?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Are there any hand lasers or CNCs? Maybe use files? Or a hand crank grinder? Everything stops without electricity, eh? ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Eric, Mom said growing up in Iowa some kids came to school barefoot in the winter ;(

Grandpa almost lost his farm. One factor may have been helping too many who did not have any work. Dad spent the best dears of his life working for free on it. The mortgage holder could not find anyone to take it over, so he said grandpa may as well stay and farm it. He eventually saved it.


----------



## EricFai

Take a bicycle and rig it up to make electricity as it peddled. That gives me an idea for a treadle lathe, I that was the Woodright Shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* +1 I appreciate these wonderful stories of what you know… there are a lot of people out there that can and many who yell for help.

I found this Osage Dance blanket- do you think that it would be good for a tuck-in?


----------



## 987Ron

DW the blanket is probably wool, itchy, etc Be nice though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been trying to hone some of my off-grid skills. The local community college is offering free tuition, for anyone. I was particularly interested in animal husbandry, butchering, forestry and horticulture. All of these I have some degree of experience in with the most in horticulture but that's the only thing they offer, admission staff was quick to point me to the local career center but it's farther away and not free. I've considered teaching if I could learn other disiplines free but teaching isn't my passion and not something I'm particularly good at. Electricity free power transmission and transportation is something I'm expanding my personal efforts in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Take a bicycle and rig it up to make electricity as it peddled. That gives me an idea for a treadle lathe, I that was the Woodright Shop.
> 
> - Eric












*for Top Max- will it work?*


----------



## EricFai

DW, good one. That's the idea.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I ve been trying to hone some of my off-grid skills. The local community college is offering free tuition, for anyone. I was particularly interested in animal husbandry, butchering, forestry and horticulture. All of these I have some degree of experience in with the most in horticulture but that s the only thing they offer, admission staff was quick to point me to the local career center but it s farther away and not free. I ve considered teaching if I could learn other disiplines free but teaching isn t my passion and not something I m particularly good at. Electricity free power transmission and transportation is something I m expanding my personal efforts in.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


*Yetti-* I like your posts and I think that teaching may be in your cards. There are many forms of teaching besides the classroom. There is a woodworker here named Todd Clippinger and his ending quote-

* "Share the Love Share the Knowledge"*

*DW's "Plant the seeds and God will Harvest" *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Take a bicycle and rig it up to make electricity as it peddled. That gives me an idea for a treadle lathe, I that was the Woodright Shop.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *for Top Max- will it work?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Should if you get the speed close to 60 cycles or add a regulator


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

We live totally off-grid, so over the years I have learned a few things, especially to appreciate things that most people take for granted - like hot water! We just the other day had an issue with the tankless hot-water heater and I couldnt identify the problem, though I knew it was gas-supply-related. Had the plumber come and gouge me to fix the problem, and now I know how to change a pressure regulator, and how to identify that particular problem; and I went out right after to buy two new regulators so I have them on hand. So, I had to pay to learn something, and now wont be getting gouged again by the plumber to fix that problem should that issue occur again.

General plumbing and basic wiring skills are money savers for sure.

I never had an interest in learning about engines, diesel/gas, and still cant really be bothered, easier to call a techie, but I can change the capacitors on our generator if need be and know when they need to be changed. Always have a new set in stock just in case.

I saw a guy in one of those prepper youtubes who had made an electicity generator out of an old clothes washer, but one needs running water for that system, like a stream. The water-flow turns the drum, which in turn generates electricty.

I would really like to get one of those portable solar generator systems as backup to our primary system but they are expensive.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Artists in the making. Looks like fun - until Mom gets home.

Pro-tip, start from the top and work down.


----------



## 987Ron

> Take a bicycle and rig it up to make electricity as it peddled. That gives me an idea for a treadle lathe, I that was the Woodright Shop.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *for Top Max- will it work?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Should if you get the speed close to 60 cycles or add a regulator
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I could do that for a few seconds, then collapse, maybe get a low wattage bulb to flicker.


----------



## EricFai

Happy Birthday Ron. Have a wonderful day, and many more to follow.


----------



## 987Ron

> Happy Birthday Ron. Have a wonderful day, and many more to follow.
> 
> - Eric


Thanks, slept in a bit, wife had breakfast and coffee ready as soon as I arose. Kids over for dinner tonight. Guess I just upped the senior rating on our posts 84. May take the Porsche for a spin today my gift to myself.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….58 clear and sunny degrees outside…pills taken….will see what happens, today..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Happy Birthday Ron.

Spectacular day here.

First breakfast.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

DW: We'-a-hnon, Thla-ho

translated Thanks Thank you. Rough but close. But a real Danke as Grandmother Rose might say.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'll join this party  Bigger than the one at the workshop. Happy Birthday, Ron!


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks Bob, danke


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

U R velcome


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

As the Wall Street Journal recently published we are in the Golden Age of Stupidity ;(( 'It's a feud': Brand new homeless shelter sits empty as leaders squabble. "The shelter has been sitting empty for weeks now while hundreds in Seattle's south end sleep on the streets because … well, because our leaders are squabbling like teenagers?"

"On a recent visit, I was told the village has staff onsite 24/7, even though it's empty. Why, I asked? The answer was that people are so in need of places to sleep that some would likely break in and move into the tiny houses as squatters." What a joke, eh? ))))))))))

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/its-a-feud-brand-new-homeless-shelter-sits-empty-as-leaders-squabble/?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Airlines Substitute Buses for Planes as Pilot Shortage Persists*

Read more at: https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/u-s-airline-pilot-shortage-crimping-summer-route-ramp-up-plans

In my day the airline pilots were USAF retired pilots, then women, and now others… All I can add is best to all especially if it is a Boeing aircraft…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*If Lincoln was correct then who would be qualified to sit in the House?*


----------



## EricFai

No 9ne we have today, that's for sure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *If Lincoln was correct then who would be qualified to sit in the House?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You Are Living in the Golden Age of Stupidity

https://www.wsj.com/articles/idiocy-stupidity-afghanistan-covid-vaccine-maga-trump-civility-privacy-common-sense-11630271666


----------



## bandit571

Was just too nice to just sit around the house, today….a breezy 83 degrees outside…mostly clear and sunny….too warm outside for me to do any Honey-do Stuff…went on a mini road trip, to a few Antique Stores I haven't been to in over a year, or 2….didn't buy anything…was "just looking".....had to keep moving, else they'd place a price sticker on me…..

Maybe tomorrow, I can try a few items from the "Job Jar"? we'll see…


----------



## BurlyBob

I wired 220 plugs on either end of a 220 power cord my neighbor gave. Wouldn't you know the male end on my radiant heater wouldn't fit the female end on the power cord. Darn good thing winter is almost over. I'll get a new male end tomorrow. I'm finished for the day.


----------



## EricFai

Hate it when that happens BBob.

I hit a couple if flea markets today, it was a bust.

As for a job jar, I would have to put a match to that bugger.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*THE world will run out of food in 27 years,*










They have launched a doomsday countdown and say we have exactly 27 years and 251 days left as of Sunday (April 24). Scientists have warned.

"By then, there will be almost 10billion people on the planet and the food demand will have increased by 70% compared to what we needed in 2017.










https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/domesday-prediction-says-world-run-26781642

Does anybody remember the classic movie Soylent Green People were fed…

Soylent Green Is People


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My next laser/CNC project-* 
*'Mother Teresa Life Quote*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I keep having this dream that I look and live like this…*










Nite all…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mankind Warned of Perils in Growth

https://www.nytimes.com/1972/02/27/archives/mankind-warned-of-perils-in-growth-mankind-is-warned-of-hazards-in.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *My next laser/CNC project-*
> * Mother Teresa Life Quote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Fighting authoritarian bullies to save lives is getting to be a PIA! ;(((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sorry, not buying this, total doom fear porn. Clearly these guys are disciples of Paul Erhlich, who was the Master of World-Is-Going-To-End-Doom. Scientists and "Experts" tell us alot of things, and they are usually wrong. And nowadays their computer modelling algorithms are usually faulty because those are dependent on fallible human inputs, which leads to results that are erroneous.

In 1939 Einstein said: nuclear energy would never be obtainable; and 10 years later we had the first human-made self sustaining nuclear reaction.

In 1970, Harvard biologist George Wald estimated that civilization would end in 15-30 years if we didnt solve all the problems facing mankind.

In 1969, Paul Erhlich predicted that by 1975, food shortages would escalate into famine of unbelievable proportions. Other "experts" who were more optimistic thought the food-population collision wouldnt occur until the 1980s.

For Earth Day 1970, Erhlich sketched out his most dire prediction: that by 1980-1989, 4 billion people, including 65 million Americans, would perish in the Great Die Off - caused by food shortages. What we see today is alot of fat people!!!

"It is already too late to avoid mass starvation," declared Denis Hayes, chief organizer for Earth Day in 1970.

Peter Gunter, professor at Texas State, wrote in 1970 "demographers unanimously agree by 1975 widespread famines will occur in India, Pakistan, China, the Near East, and Africa; and by 2000 South and Central America will also be subject to famines"

In January 1970, scientists have solid experimental and theoretical evidence that in a decade urban dwellers will have to wear gasmasks to survive air-pollution; and by 1985 air-pollution will have decreased the amount of sunlight reaching Earth by half. Now, the "scientists" are advising that we need to put particulates into the atmosphere to decrease sunlight effect on Earth, and are possibly already doing this.

Ecologist Kenneth Watt told Time magazine that light will soon be filtered out of the atmosphere because of overwhelming pollution and none of the land will be usable for growing food.

Harrison Brown, at National Academy of Sciences, published a chart in Scientific American, which graphed humanity would completely run out of copper by 2000, and lead, zinc, gold, and silver would be gone before 1990.

Kenneth Watt, again, warned about the pending Ice Age, global mean temperature would be 11 degrees colder by 2000.

A couple decades later, all the polar bears are dead from global warming! The Inuit do not agree!

When the Fukishima disaster occurred, your TV told you that "a little nuclear radiation fallout is good for us!" LOL.

AOC - we are like, like, the World is gonna end in like, like, 12 years, like, if we dont, like, waste all your money to like stop globull warming, like, you know, like…...........

Dark energy and dark matter are merely unproven place-holder concepts which are used to make the Mathemeticians computations work. As without these "placeholders" their math is nonsense.

The Vaccines are 95% effective! The vaccines are 80% effective. The vaccines are 60% effective. The vaccines are 35% effective. The vaccines do not prevent infection nor transmission, they merely mitigate severe reactions. The vaccines do not cause heart attacks and blood clots. It is common for children to die of heart attacks.

I could go on and on and on, ya all get the point, I expect.



> *THE world will run out of food in 27 years,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have launched a doomsday countdown and say we have exactly 27 years and 251 days left as of Sunday (April 24). Scientists have warned.
> 
> "By then, there will be almost 10billion people on the planet and the food demand will have increased by 70% compared to what we needed in 2017.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If all children were taught this as a moral code to live by, the world would be a much better place. Instead we have thug-culture, critical race theory, fentanyl, war-profiteering, and confused people who dont know what a woman is.


> *My next laser/CNC project-*
> * Mother Teresa Life Quote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and about 65 out and 80 later. Nice clear day. A bit of shop time and not much else.

Coffee is good this am.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Trying to get a eyelash OUT of me left eye….

Pills and Coffee Cake for Breakfasts…1 and 2


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, I'm with you both…Coffee!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> In 1939 Einstein said: nuclear energy would never be obtainable; and 10 years later we had the first human-made self sustaining nuclear reaction.


With the information available at that time, he was correct.



> In 1970, Harvard biologist George Wald estimated that civilization would end in 15-30 years if we didnt solve all the problems facing mankind.


If it hadn't been for an insubordinate Russian, he would have been correct. He decided to not fire nuclear missiles at the US when he was ordered to. Their system had too many false alarms. He decided it was probably another one.


> In 1969, Paul Erhlich predicted that by 1975, food shortages would escalate into famine of unbelievable proportions. Other "experts" who were more optimistic thought the food-population collision wouldnt occur until the 1980s.
> 
> For Earth Day 1970, Erhlich sketched out his most dire prediction: that by 1980-1989, 4 billion people, including 65 million Americans, would perish in the Great Die Off - caused by food shortages. What we see today is alot of fat people!!!
> 
> "It is already too late to avoid mass starvation," declared Denis Hayes, chief organizer for Earth Day in 1970.


If agriculture had not industrialized and had remained family farms like I grew up on, the world would be in a food shortage for sure. When wheat was all by hand with scythes for harvest the measure was man-hours per bushel. In the 1970s approximately, the measure was man minutes per bushel. Today it is bushels per man second. The obesity crisis coincided with the food manufacturers changing from sugar for sweetener to corn starch. 


> Kenneth Watt, again, warned about the pending Ice Age, global mean temperature would be 11 degrees colder by 2000.
> 
> A couple decades later, all the polar bears are dead from global warming! The Inuit do not agree!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I remember the pending ice age  I do not recall the data that lead them to that conclusion at that time. 
Scientists are some of the few people capable of metacognition and reevaluating data on a continuing basis. Remember the Aztec calendar ended on December 21, 2012 after 5000 years? It is not more than a couple of hundred years off. 75% of the 6th mass extinction process is already completed ;(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Why Mormons Don't Drink Coffee*










Here's what the official Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints website has to say:

In Doctrine and Covenants 89:8-9, the Lord forbids our using tobacco and "hot drinks," which, Church leaders have explained, means tea and coffee. Modern prophets and apostles have frequently taught that the Word of Wisdom warns us against substances that can harm us or enslave us to addiction.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max *- another fine and respectful counterpoint… My thoughts are, like the great Dust Bowl people continue to do as they want… Similar to AZ and our water drought… People continue until there is no more :>(


----------



## 1thumb

"Some say it's just a part of it … we've got to fulfill the book."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Mormons didn't drink coca-cola when I was a kid. My girlfriend drank it one day. I asked why? She said the church bought a controlling interest in the company so it is OK now


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "Some say it s just a part of it … we ve got to fulfill the book."
> 
> - 1thumb


 *BOB MARLEY "Redemption Song" - Lyrics*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW* Mormons didn t drink coca-cola when I was a kid. My girlfriend drank it one day. I asked why? She said the church bought a controlling interest in the company so it is OK now
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 Similar to being "gay" in the religions and how things are changing…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max *- another fine and respectful counterpoint… My thoughts are, like the great Dust Bowl people continue to do as they want… Similar to AZ and our water drought… People continue until there is no more :>(
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW. Another point about capitalism collapsing; it is based on continuous growth at a rate of 3 to 4% per year. At some point it outgrows itself ;((


----------



## 987Ron

> *Why Mormons Don't Drink Coffee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisdom warns us against substances that can harm us or enslave us to addiction.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Two things here first I am not a Mormon. Second I am not addicted. There have been one or two mornings in the past year or so that I did not have coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Not a coffee drinker….unless…it is "Half & Half".......1/2 coffee + 1/2 Jack Daniels.

My Hot Tea…..Black Tea + Ryan's Irish Cream…...

Yard clean-up, today. Mower has been dug out of the shed….no gas to start it with…not sure IF I'll need to change out the spark plug….

Trying to come up with a woodworking Project for May….have a week to research it…..have 14 bft of Ash to work with….hmmmm….


----------



## 1thumb

> *BOB MARLEY "Redemption Song" - Lyrics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 Yes sir it is. More involved of course, but I agree with that line


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mom said coffee would stunt our growth.  Never learned to like it and SWMBO hates the sell )


----------



## Peteybadboy

We drink Kona Coffee. I grind the beans each morning. I have one cup per day. Unless I'm tired and want to work in the shop. I have a small one.

Boys beat the girls at golf today. Where 2 down on the front and came back won 2up.

Brian a lot of predictions have been wrong.

Topa I bet the combine is one of the top inventions the world has seen.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Coffee for myself 1 large mug of black per day.

Fascinating to watch and live through the rise of Starbucks, Dutch Bros., and the growth of coffee shops…










When do you first recall the term- Barista?*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

With all due respect, Topa, you kinda missed the point - which was, that articles like the one DW posted are generated on purpose to keep people in a constant state of fear, and they USE Scientists and Experts to back up their malfeasance to give some air of legitimacy. And < all of it is lies. Notice how they always draw their estimates far out into the future - that is their modus operandi. A monkey could do just as well as they at long-term predictions.

If Einstein was correct at the time, then why did they continue working on nuclear energy and prove him wrong? Obviously, some folks didnt agree with the current Science. Which is how science ought to be done. Nowadays, typicaly, science is done by consensus and alternative theories are attacked or marginalized or simply ignored.

Being a Harvard biologist, George Wald was not talking about nuclear war, he was fear porning, and he was wrong in his prediction that civilization was going to end when he said it would. Just as Paul Erhlich has been wrong on all of his dire predictions. Sea level is going to rise and drown all of our cities, yet, Al Gore, Obama, Zuckerberg, and now Bill Gates, to name a few, all have sea-front properties worth millions - so, I guess, according to Science, those properties will soon be insurance write-offs.

All of this population-growth vs food-supply theory goes back to Thomas Malthus, who died in 1834. Rather outdated thinking, if you ask me. Some entrenched fear-pornographers still cling to Malthusian theory to buttress their hidden agendas - but all of it has since been disproven by FACTS, by innovation, by human ingenuity. Growth rates are not consistent with the theory. There was practically no global food trade when Malthus conjured his theory. And food production rate has grown out of all proportion higher than population rate.

There will always be enough food - that is POSITIVE thinking!!!!! The problem is how it gets distributed, or doesnt!!!

It is an indisputable fact that the more educated people are - the less they procreate. Educate the masses and they will innovate. And get Big Government out of Our business.

10 billion people is not going to be a problem for the Planet, if it is managed well. Wanton destruction of the environment, and total disregard for Nature in the quest for personal Profit will be.

If ya all want to go on believing that humanity is doomed to extinction, and that WE are living in an age of stupidity which We have no control over, then by all means, have at your sour grape patch.


----------



## controlfreak

I brew a ten cup pot of coffee every morning and the wife has one cup, I finish the rest. I go to the office and brew another large cup, then I am done for the day. I do this every day except tomorrow, colonoscopy in the morning. I am at 24 hrs fasting now and have another 14 hrs to go along with the prep. Did you know both scotch and beer are both clear liquids.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You left out a factor in your equasion. That is - Interest (on borrowing). Or, as they used to call it when it was illegal - Usury.

Take - Interest - out of the equasion, and Capitalism does not require continual growth.



> Thanks DW. Another point about capitalism collapsing; it is based on continuous growth at a rate of 3 to 4% per year. At some point it outgrows itself ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Difference Between FORECAST and PREDICTION*










When we hear the terms 'forecasting' and 'prediction', that one thing that strikes our mind is the future. In business, estimation of the demand of the product in future is called forecasting. It is not similar to prediction. Prediction is simply the guess of the manager. Forecast relies upon the scientific analysis of past data. But, prediction is dependent upon subjective considerations. The job of the manager becomes quite easier when he has an accurate forecast.
https://keydifferences.com/difference-between-forecasting-and-prediction.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * colonoscopy *in the morning. I am at 24 hrs fasting now and have another 14 hrs to go along with the prep. Did you know both scotch and beer are both clear liquids.
> 
> - controlfreak


 COLONOSCOPY This is a reminder of a test that needs scheduling- made a promise. Years ago they gave me photos during the procedure, quite interesting… the marvels of technology…

I sympathize with fasting, but if this is any encouragement- a positive test result makes it worth it. Let us know…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

To simplify predictions and relate them to a marriage where one spouse or both outspend their income?










They either listen to Dave Ramsey or go Bankrupt…


----------



## 987Ron

Coffee has benefits: Not the reason I like it in the morning but an addition. Louisianne Chicory, a bit on the weak side. Do not like Starbucks type coffees. All a mater of taste. Found this and more on coffee.

The health benefits of coffee extend to nearly all parts of our body, and they are attributed to the nutrients, vitamins, and minerals within the bean itself. Once brewed, these nutrients seep into the dark liquid, which many of us then happily drink.

1. Improves microbiome diversity 
Gut microbiome diversity is an important marker of good health.

2. Improves cognitive function 
Coffee helps our brain work better. Research suggests that coffee may be good for long-term cognitive health

3. Reduces risk of gallstone diseases
Coffee intake may even reduce your risk of developing symptomatic gallstone disease later in life.

4. Decreases cancer risk 
There is mounting evidence that coffee consumption may lower the risk of certain cancers such as liver, prostate, breast, colorectal, and potentially endometrial cancer.

5. Heals damaged cells 
Antioxidants help prevent and repair damage to cells and genetic material around your body.

6. Lowers risk for Parkinson's disease 
Coffee has neuroprotective properties and may lower the risk of developing Parkinson's disease

7. Protects against diabetes 
Researchers have found links between coffee consumption and diabetes; drinking 3-4 cups of coffee a day decreased the risk of developing type 2 diabetes.

8. Improves bowel regularity 
Coffee is well-known for its laxative effect.

9. Increases physical activity levels 
Many of us rely on coffee for the jolt of energy we receive in return. So, it makes sense that this energy boost can also result in more exercise throughout our day.

10. Decreases stroke risk 
The Nurses' Health Study, which evaluated 83,700 nurses' diets, found that moderate coffee consumption was associated with decreased stroke risk.

11. Helps maintain weight loss 
One study found that weight loss maintainers who were coffee drinkers were 18% more likely to keep the weight off over time, when compared with non-coffee drinkers.

12. Protects liver health 
Coffee consumption is associated with a protective effect against chronic liver disease.

13. Decreases inflammation markers 
The good news is that the anti-inflammatory properties of coffee are helpful in reducing low-grade inflammation.

14. Decreases risk of heart failure 
Possibly due to its diuretic effect on fluid levels, coffee is shown to offer a decreased risk for congestive heart failure.

15. Lowers risk of depression 
Scientists have found that people who drink four or more cups of coffee a day have a significantly lower risk of developing depression.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WWBBJ, Sea levels are dependent on an unstable glacier in Antarctica. It is more unstable than predicted. It may go into the ocean any time rather than after 2040 or 50. That one will raise the sea level by 6 inches. Gates's home is on Lake Washington. It is 16' above sea level. No idea about the others. 


> If Einstein was correct at the time, then why did they continue working on nuclear energy and prove him wrong?


That is what scientists do. Explore the unknown.

Lots of factors in the food supply. Drought in California is a big one. They produce half the veggies in the US. Illegal aliens' feces contaminating vegetable fields causing farmers to have to plow them under is another disgusting policy that may bankrupt many farmers. The midwest temp increases shortening the growth cycle of plants has already cut some harvests by 10%. The drought in eastern WA and northern ID cut wheat harvest by 40 to 60% last year. Lots of factors at work. Just a few degrees temp difference changes the Pine Beatle's life cycle from 2 years to one is why they are destroying pine forests according to a friend who is a Canadian forester. Biologists are hard at work trying to save bananas from extinction due to increased temperatures.



> It is an indisputable fact that the more educated people are - the less they procreate. Educate the masses and they will innovate. And get Big Government out of Our business.


Education is failing due to groupthink. Social positions in groups are more important than facts for at least 85%. One psychological observer says it is 99% ;(



> 10 billion people is not going to be a problem for the Planet, if it is managed well. Wanton destruction of the environment, and total disregard for Nature in the quest for personal Profit will be.
> 
> If ya all want to go on believing that humanity is doomed to extinction, and that WE are living in an age of stupidity which We have no control over, then by all means, have at your sour grape patch.


The conspiracy is GREED. In the early 19th century "de Tocqueville warned of a new kind of tyranny and despotism, under modern democracy, which will have far-reaching consequences on American civic life. Too late for most of the idiots, Blackrock, Vanguard, and State Street owns America. Do you think that will change? Greed has been a primary motivation since the human brain developed. Professor Bob Altemeyer at the U of Manitoba spent his career studying Authoritarian personalities. He says they will not manage for the benefit of all even if there are sufficient resources. 33% of the population are Authoritarians. Many psychopaths, criminals, politicians, and managers have common traits according to psychologists; narcissism, superficial charm, high intelligence, poor judgment, lack of empathy, and pathological lying. The main difference between violent criminals and managers is the level of self-control.

The Wall Street Journal and The Atlantic both published articles about the Golden Age of Stupidity we have experienced in the last decade. James F Welles, Ph.D., said in the forward to Understanding Stupidity 30 years ago if people take his book seriously civilization could be saved. Obviously, no one is ;(( When I contacted him and thanked him for the book he said I was the only person who expressed gratitude ;( That is scary! A recent survey by Pew or one of the other credible surveyors said 30% will vote for the extreme radical Ds, 30% will vote for the extreme radical Rs, and 40% don't want either. When my cousin Roger Sherman dreamed up the Connecticut Compromise that gave us 2 houses in Congress it is too bad he did not have a little better imagination. He would have offered proportional representation. That should eliminate the radical extremists that are destroying the US. Proportional representation was not invented until the 1860s, almost 100 years too late ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Coffee didn't prevent Mom's Alzheimers ;(( She drank a pot or 2 a day.


----------



## bandit571

There was a fellow out there..that claimed…
"Ya can't fix Stupid"....here's yer sign…...

As in…asking that State Patrol dude if he would like a cold beer..after he'd just pulled you over…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

James F Welles, Ph.D., points out in Understanding Stupidity that they are intentional decisions motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink. Intentional is the reason stupidity cannot be fixed ;((

I became curious about when the chity mayor and council's stupidity ignoring codes and safety standards become wicked and evil. It doesn't according to Dietrich Bonhoeffer, a German theologian. Stupidity is worse than evil. 
https://medium.com/lessons-from-history/bonhoeffers-theory-of-stupidity-explains-the-world-perfectly-957cbb3fbac1

"Stupidity is a more dangerous enemy of the good than evil," wrote Dietrich Bonhoeffer, a German theologian. Penning this sentence ten years after the accession of Adolf Hitler to supreme power, these words reflected tough lessons soaked in blood. Bonhoeffer formed part of a small circle of resistance to the dictator in Germany, risking his life for an ideal.

"It was a dark time in his homeland. Total war had engulfed the world, and a totalitarian regime was controlling the country. Bonhoeffer pondered how this came to be. He thought about the nature of evil, but came to the conclusion it was not evil itself that was the most dangerous enemy of the good. Rather, it was stupidity.

"For you can fight against evil. Evil gives people a queasy feeling in the stomach. As Bonhoeffer continued, "evil carries with itself the seeds of its own destruction." To prevent willful malice, you can always erect barriers to stop its spread. Against stupidity you are defenseless."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*According to the Bible,* the Earth will be destroyed by "fire" since we already were changed by the flood…

The Lord God has already destroyed the Earth once because of man's wickedness. The Lord was grieved that He had made man on the Earth, and His heart was filled with pain. So the Lord said, "I will wipe mankind, whom I created from the face of the Earth."

So the Lord put an end to all people, except the Noah family. He destroyed both the people and the earth by rain. The waters flooded the Earth for 150 days. (Genesis 6: 1-22, 7: 1-24) NIV

*"The day of the Lord will come like a thief. The heavens will disappear with a roar; the elements will be destroyed by fire, and the Earth and everything in it will be laid bare. Since everything will be destroyed in this way, what kind of people ought you to be? You ought to live holy and Godly lives as you look forward to the day of God and speed it's coming. That day will bring about the destruction of the heavens by fire, and the elements will melt in the heat. But in keeping with His promise we are looking forward to a new heaven and a new Earth, the home of righteousness." (2 Peter 3: 10-13) NIV*

*Prepare and make the best of your day…*


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, up about, breakfast and my second cup of Chicory Coffee. One screen to redo, a bit of shop time, one coat of finish on box for tool, wife is washing the outside windows, therefore "Can you help me for just a minute". Hmmm that minute turns into a lot of time and work.

Bright sunny day 67 now and 85 later. Clear skies and a very light breeze. Nice.

Have a good day, look for the positive and enjoy what you have.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Ron-*










The Healing Rock is not only one of the most outstanding physical formations found in the area, but it also plays an integral part in Osage County's unique history. Healing Rock is a monument to the rich heritage of the people who lived on the land now covered by the beautiful water of Lake Skiatook. According to legend, in the late 19th century, the Indians brought their sick ones here and leaned them up against the rock to be healed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

An excellent response, Topa!!! That is why I like debating with you.

Blackrock, Vanguard, State Street own a good chunk of the rest of the world too. Question is - who owns them? We all know how the game Monopoly ends. We also know that it is possible to Go-To-Jail and do not Pass-Go. All it takes is a voice of One! They are few, We are many.

Did you know that the above mentioned three corporate entities own controlling shares of both Coca-Cola and Pepsi, two corporations that are marketed as competitors? Not competitors, same company, but you have the illusion of choice!

During our dinner-table debates, my Son likes to point out that Greed is the curse of mankind and that it is inherent in our nature from time beginning. Greed is also one of the Deadly Sins, so we are told. Those who succumb to its favor will surely answer for their crime. Survival in tough times is another matter entirely, a matter of animal instinct.

I will continue to believe that We can erect a just system, wherein greed is unnecessary if children are consistenly taught that it is their duty to contribute something positive to this world, to respect it as the giver of all Life, and that the world owes them nothing.

I will also continue to believe that our experience in this mortal coil is not the most important part of our existence. Death is not an end; it is a release.

As long as people are conditioned to live in fear, and for those who do so, they will be easy to manipulate.

As to the topic of Stupidity. We have been taught that cholesterol is bad for us. This is incorrect. In fact, lowering cholesterol impairs brain function. The brain is the most cholesterol rich organ. Cholesterol is also a critical building block for hormone production, and hormones are directly responsible for how we feel, think and act. Low cholesterol levels can cause depression, suicidal thoughts, and homicidal thoughts. Higher levels of cholesterol improve cognitive performance. But cholesterol has to be in a container, it does not travel in the blood, and these containers are lipoproteins - lipoproteins are the ship, and cholesterol is the cargo, so its the amount of ships we have in the water that are important, not the cargo. Low-fat diets that are sold to us as beneficial are actually the opposite. Therefore, a fat-based diet of good healthy fats is optimal for health, as in omega3s. Transfats like hydrogenated vegetable oils are poison; and simple carbohydrate based diets(potatoes, pasta, rice, sugar) are also detrimental to health and brain function - right there - is your cause for obesity. The American Food_Pyramid is completely wrong, and nowhere else in the world do people eat like that (except maybe some americanized western countries).

Point I am making here is that, although cholesterol in the brain is mostly made in the brain, it is possible to increase mental acuity by increasing cholesterol through diet. Or, in other words, you can eat your way out of Stupidity. Rich, smart people know this!!! Dumb people do not, and they will stay dumb if they do not learn it.

A link to an article on cholesterol:
https://www.amenclinics.com/blog/the-common-cholesterol-myth-that-could-be-harming-your-brain/#:~:text=Why%20is%20cholesterol%20so%20important,increase%20the%20brain%27s%20processing%20speed.

a minor sidenote, Gates just recently purchased a sprawling bachelor pad on the beach, I posted a photo of it a few days ago. His estranged wife got the house you mentioned in the d-i-v-o-r-c-e settelment.


----------



## 987Ron

> *For Ron-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Healing Rock is not only one of the most outstanding physical formations found in the area, but it also plays an integral part in Osage County s unique history. Healing Rock is a monument to the rich heritage of the people who lived on the land now covered by the beautiful water of Lake Skiatook. According to legend, in the late 19th century, the Indians brought their sick ones here and leaned them up against the rock to be healed.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I know of Skiatook Lake and Skiatook Town but the Healing Rock is new to me. Okla has a lot of weird things though. A Rune stone in the hills in SE Okla. near the old hideout of Belle Starr, Indian mounds in South Okla, the fact that Okla owns the Red River to the far bank. Only river dividing a state that one state owns all of the river to the far bank. Big feud in the past with Texas over that. Seems they built a bridge and a toll was charged, the Okla. Gov. used the national guard and seized the bridge or so the story goes. Never really looked up the details of that.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One thing I forgot to mention in my cholesterol tutorial:

If a pregnant mother maximizes her intake of healthy fats, like avocados, nuts, wild fish or fishoil, butter, lard, lamb, eggs, etc., and minimizes her intake of simple carbohydrates (which cause inflammation and disrupt insulin regulation), then she will have an intelligent baby - even if she is not.

So, yes, you can fix Stupid.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Eventually, as the Sun runs out hydrogen fuel, it will expand in the need for more fuel and eventually consume the Earth. So your words below are correct, whatever the view on the cause.

Sea level has risen before, and it has been lower before, and nothing we do is going to change that cycle.


> *According to the Bible,* the Earth will be destroyed by "fire" since we already were changed by the flood…
> 
> The Lord God has already destroyed the Earth once because of man s wickedness. The Lord was grieved that He had made man on the Earth, and His heart was filled with pain. So the Lord said, "I will wipe mankind, whom I created from the face of the Earth."
> 
> So the Lord put an end to all people, except the Noah family. He destroyed both the people and the earth by rain. The waters flooded the Earth for 150 days. (Genesis 6: 1-22, 7: 1-24) NIV
> 
> *"The day of the Lord will come like a thief. The heavens will disappear with a roar; the elements will be destroyed by fire, and the Earth and everything in it will be laid bare. Since everything will be destroyed in this way, what kind of people ought you to be? You ought to live holy and Godly lives as you look forward to the day of God and speed it s coming. That day will bring about the destruction of the heavens by fire, and the elements will melt in the heat. But in keeping with His promise we are looking forward to a new heaven and a new Earth, the home of righteousness." (2 Peter 3: 10-13) NIV*
> 
> *Prepare and make the best of your day…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## controlfreak

> *Prepare and make the best of your day…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 In all honesty the map should also include a map of areas that are already below sea level. When this is done in Holland and the Netherlands it is much less dramatic.


----------



## controlfreak

> colonoscopy *in the morning. I am at 24 hrs fasting now and have another 14 hrs to go along with the prep. Did you know both scotch and beer are both clear liquids.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> COLONOSCOPY This is a reminder of a test that needs scheduling- made a promise. Years ago they gave me photos during the procedure, quite interesting… the marvels of technology…
> 
> I sympathize with fasting, but if this is any encouragement- a positive test result makes it worth it. Let us know…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


All went well, one one removal. Dr. placed me on a seven year return instead of the three year schedule I was on. Not much sleep last night. Tip for you folks get the Propofol (AKA the Michael Jackson drug) it knock you out and you wake up not groggy all day. It may cost more but worth it. They told me not to drive today and I replied "but it is okay to work with razor sharp tools, right?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CF- good news on the test results…

*"but it is okay to work with razor sharp tools, right?"* Hmmm….

I sure hope that you are using a Saw Stop table saw… :>}


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## controlfreak

> CF- good news on the test results…
> 
> *"but it is okay to work with razor sharp tools, right?"* Hmmm….
> 
> I sure hope that you are using a Saw Stop table saw… :>}
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I do have a Saw Stop but haven't used it in 6 months now but my Disston saws stop pretty quick.


----------



## EricFai

CF, good results is great.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Classic! looks safe to me…*


----------



## 987Ron

> *Classic! looks safe to me…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks like it has not been used much. Lazy?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

back in the day - going to the dentist memories…


----------



## bandit571

Ooooh..somebody hit the #2300 mark!

Bill paying, today…then to Lowes for parts…then Harbor Freight for sanding belt and 6" sanding discs…..seems my 6" disc sander threw the set screw…..and, since the sanding disc and the belt were worn out….might as well get those, along with the new set screws…..and, unable to find out who I lent my set of allen wrenches to….bought a new set…

Plant Table is heading down the road, tomorrow…to a family friend's place…..just means I'll have to build another table…..may add a drawer, this time?

57 drab and dreary RAINY degrees outside….yuck…..beats the heck out of that white crap, though…


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Tap & Die set came out, tonight..









Needed to re-tap for the new set screw..









Needed a 5/16" x 18 tap…as the metric threads had been trashed….









IF you do get one of these from Harbor Freight….the mitre gauge that comes with it, is junk…this is one I already had..

New sanding belt…new sanding disc..









New set screw to attach the metal disc…

Pliers from the Rust Hunt..









Utica #22-4, Made in USA…..4" needle nose…cleaned up nicely…









A Dollar bill bought all them drill bits…..1/8"....with a few for a RotoZip…









$4 for these….since I couldn't find my other sets…(H-F, BTW)

Gave the Razee a test drive..









Not too bad of a day….for a Monday…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit +1* I'm a fan of Harbor Freight and your ingenuity.










*Will you ever tell the stories of the "bench markings"?*










*Does anybody else have "Bench Top" pics?*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I like seeing photos of Bandit´s bench too, lotta his story there.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Today´s wisdom nugget:

*If you find yourself beating a dead horse, the best course of action is to get off it.
*

Ok, since you liked that one so much, one more:

*When you stop knocking your head against a wall - it feels pretty good.*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…38 clear and sunny degrees outside….furnace has kicked back on….too dang early in the morning…

Pills taken….Diet Mountain Dew is TRYING to get BOTH eyeballs to wake up…will have to see what the day brings…


----------



## 987Ron

68 out clear and no wind Bit of rain late afternoon, maybe. Started off not so good dropped a glass and shattered on our tile floor. What a mess. Cleaned up now. At least it was empty.

Morning is off to to the Surgeon for my *final check up* on the hip. Expect all to be okay.

Bit of shop time. Not much else.


----------



## 987Ron

Surgeon says all is fine. I was wrong on the final check. Sept check up, get to skip doing well Final check one year after the surgery Feb. 2023. Spent more time talking about dogs and such.


----------



## bandit571

Table has been delivered to a friend of the family. And…she LOVED it!

Box has been mailed. Need to haul a few planks to the shop in a bit…..and look for the best table top parts. Might go with wider aprons….and a drawer? Same tapered legs….we'll see.

43 cloudy, breezy degrees outside.

4 planks hauled down to the shop….I'm 5'10-1/2" tall and have to duck to get down the steps….let alone carrying planks that are 6'6" long….and can only carry 2 at a time….then lay them out on top of the tablesaw.

Planks are 7/8" x 5-1/2" x 78" long…not the easiest things to haul around


----------



## bandit571

Yep…LONG boards..









Should be enough for one Shaker Style Table?









Find enough for a 2' x 2' top? Plus some fancy aprons..









Including a drawer front?

Can't use the tablesaw, at the moment…so..









Lay a board here, get out the cross cut saw…









And mark a few lines..









Process goes like this: Glue up a top, build 4 tapered legs, cut and joint the aprons, then a drawer….then see about a finish…..

Might see about bread board ends?


----------



## bandit571

Hey…the saw does work, after all..









From the 1st cut, to the last cut..









Laid out 4 planks according to the grain…









Going to need to use the jointer…plane….so far, table top is 24" x 21"......

Will work on the edges…tomorrow…


----------



## EricFai

Your on a roll Bandit, hand cutting. Keep up your good work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I came across an article about a couple who died of electrocution while working on a Fractal Wood Burning project. I did not know what it was so I looked it up. Quite a fascinating process but dangerous due to using electricity…

*Fractal Wood Burning*



















video: 




Fractal wood burning pairs high-voltage electricity and a chemical solution to etch intricate designs into slabs of wood. The process creates what is referred to as Lichtenberg figures, a pattern discovered in 1777 by German physicist Georg Lichtenberg while he conducted static electricity experiments. The intricate designs - often seen in the scars of people who've been struck by lightning - resemble tree branches, lightning bolts or ferns.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*True skill…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Cultivating Coveted Morels Year-Round and Indoors*
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/26/science/morel-mushrooms-growing.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks, *WWBBJ* Glad you like the sport )))


> During our dinner-table debates, my Son likes to point out that Greed is the curse of mankind and that it is inherent in our nature from time beginning. Greed is also one of the Deadly Sins, so we are told. Those who succumb to its favor will surely answer for their crime. Survival in tough times is another matter entirely, a matter of animal instinct.
> 
> I will continue to believe that We can erect a just system, wherein greed is unnecessary if children are consistenly taught that it is their duty to contribute something positive to this world, to respect it as the giver of all Life, and that the world owes them nothing.


The Tytler cycle shows when we get close to eliminating greed. It is in the Abundance phase. Post WWII is one of only 3 affluent middle classes in word history. The other 2 where the result of the labor shortage after the Black Plague and Colonial America. The colonists were 10 times more wealthy than the British citizens in England. Greed was the dominate factor ending Abundance in the 1970s. We are currently in the Apathy phase of the Tytler cycle: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption.



> As long as people are conditioned to live in fear, and for those who do so, they will be easy to manipulate.


Most do not live in fear. They do not have enough sense to do emergency preparedness. 40% consider the Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquake a concern. At 70,000 square miles, it will be the biggest natural disaster to ever hit the US. Only about 15% will make any significant preparations.



> a minor sidenote, Gates just recently purchased a sprawling bachelor pad on the beach, I posted a photo of it a few days ago. His estranged wife got the house you mentioned in the d-i-v-o-r-c-e settelment.


I didn't may much attention. I didn't know she got the house.


> One thing I forgot to mention in my cholesterol tutorial:
> If a pregnant mother maximizes her intake of healthy fats, like avocados, nuts, wild fish or fishoil, butter, lard, lamb, eggs, etc., and minimizes her intake of simple carbohydrates (which cause inflammation and disrupt insulin regulation), then she will have an intelligent baby - even if she is not.
> So, yes, you can fix Stupid.


Well, No you can't fix stupid. In Understanding Stupidity James F Welles, Ph.D. points out everyone does stupid things occasionally. Most stupidity is motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink. Even JFK said he didn't know how he could do something so stupid after the Bay of Pigs attempt to root out Castro. JFK was probably one of the few capable of metacognition. He did save the world from WWIII in the Cuban Missile Crisis. Many advisors wanted to first strike the Soviet Union. The Challenger space ship explosion is a classic example of groupthink when the engineers knew the "O" ring would not seal the fuel tank below 52° F. The Challenger was launched when the temp was in the 30s ;((

The stupidest thing I ever did was believe the chity of Auburn had a person in the building department capable of understanding structural stability of masonry walls and caring about the safety of the public. As an added bonus they admitted they had no experience in hazardous atmospheres with flammable gases and vapors. They said they vaguely remembered propane is heavier than air. I can pool in low spots and behind barriers. I walked away from and survived uninjured an explosion on a calm day without any air movement to dissipate working in the petroleum industry. This stupid chity maximizes risks of destruction of the neighborhood. The fire department is worse. The fire marshal told me they just pull the numbers out of a hat for clearances for safety standards. She said she had one of less than 50 top level fire investigators in the state. I thought if he is capable of forensic investigation of propane explosions he should be able to identify code violations. I asked if I could consult with him. At that time the Fire Authority was listed in the Yellow Pages as a fire engineering firm. The fire marshal said she would ask him any questions she could not answer. About 6 weeks later I got a letter from the chief stating propane and seismic issues (the wall damaging the 1,000 gallon propane tank during an earthquake) were not in the department's scope of work and to contact the chity. We desperately need to get local politicians off the board of governance and get a board of commissioners of knowledgeable firefighters!

IQs are falling by 10 points in developed countries. It is thought that lack of cognitive exercise in service based economies and electronics are the cause. WA is a state that supports drug addiction with crimes of necessity and activist judges declaring possession is legal unless the prosecutors can prove they knew they had drugs in their possession. An Israeli study shows IQs drop 5.5 points with heavy pot use by people's 40s. That is a total of 15.5 points IQ loss by the typical Left Wing Wacko. No wonder stupidity is out of control in this chity.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Not funny because I use one of these…*

*"Clean up, Aisle #1!"*










The biggest problem the battery runs out many times. That is a strategy when using one the placard says "Ready"


----------



## bandit571

A bad case of "split ends"?









Maybe?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Somebody got triggered, ehh?

Nice.

*One Man and God constitutes a Majority*

*Great deeds are not enshrined forever by the guys with the big battalions.*

(written on the Rock of Thermopylae)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The shavings this blade takes off wood is thinner than standard A4 paper.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and breakfast done. Taking the daughter to Dr. appt. little tab on the eye lid to be removed so Daddy has to drive. 45 miles one way.

Shop time later.

Have a good one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning all….Yard sale today….game is afoot..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Creative ideas with making crafts out of them…*



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/68743247984/


----------



## EricFai

DW, those look good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Cake Knives-*


----------



## EricFai

DW, those cake knifes look good to. Well done.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Death is a guarantee Do you have a Plan?*
An Emergency Binder is a collection of important information and documents that is readily available in case of a natural disaster, family death, or a medical emergency that deems a household head incapable of performing household management duties.

My biggest concern is for my pets as for all the expensive CNC tool bits probably be sold for 50 cents at a garage sale…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- those are from Pinterest just an idea for all types of woodworkers to do.


----------



## EricFai

DW, I scroll through pintrest for ideas Aldo. Just need to make the time to make the ones I've pinned.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* My ideas are plentiful- school will be over in a month. Then it will be time to get the Christmas stuff going…
I would be interested in seeing some of the stuff you like…


----------



## 987Ron

> *Cake Knives-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Knives: Have made some cheese spread knives, similar but not as broad and rounded tip Could also be butter knives. 
Yes it is time to start thinking of Christmas ideas.


----------



## EricFai

DW, you can search me on pintrest, (ericfairchild64).


----------



## 987Ron

My old Delta bandsaw is acting up. Problem solving revealed worn out tires, and the cool blocks are okay but getting along in age. Ordered new tires, cool blocks and a couple of blades. Have to wait till they get here to start as need to make sure they are the right parts. Old saw, still pretty good. New Laguna would be nice, $$$$$. tires for the old on a lot fewer $

Lazy afternoon. Nap time


----------



## EricFai

Out of work early today, spent the afternoon weeding a few beds and then edged them. Thay have rocks along the edge which I had to pull first, edge the lawn and put the rock back for the border. Did not get the rocks back along the front walk way, need to pick up some landscape fabric and mulch.


----------



## bandit571

Garage sale items, today….total cost = $11..









16" bar, electric chainsaw…$6….Cordless Hyper Tough 18V drill =$5…because it has the charger.

Question being..









What goes in here? What oil do I look for?

Waiting on the drill's battery to get charged up…..drill is for those times the kids want to borrow my drills…(and never bring them back) Any more, I keep the charger, that way they HAVE to bring the drill back to me..

Sweaty mess right now…









So is the shop's floor….cleaned up the 4 leg blanks…









Ends squared, all are 19-1/2" long….edges have been planed smooth and square..









And…one leg now has 2 tapered edges…









And…no sanding required…one done, 3 more to do…tomorrow….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*Chainsaw bar/chain oil

Like this:*










*But you can use any of these in a pinch:*












> Garage sale items, today….total cost = $11..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" bar, electric chainsaw…$6….Cordless Hyper Tough 18V drill =$5…because it has the charger.
> 
> Question being..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What goes in here? What oil do I look for?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## BurlyBob

You don't really want to use a light weight oil with a chainsaw bar. If you can find a saw shop near you I know they would have a good heavier oil for the bar. I'll talk with my neighbor, he was a tree faller for years and he had particular brand he was quite fond of.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Make sure it automatically oils the bar. Some older models had manual pumps.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

AN electric saw is going to be automatic inject, for sure.

Basic saw maintenance:

Take the housing off as if to change the chain. You have to release the chainbrake to do this, remove the lugnut/s on rightside. Clean it well in there, particularly where the oil injects onto the bar. I just use a small paint brush as I dont have an aircompressor.

I would just buy a new chain for it, but if you want to use the old chain inspect every tooth closely, no broken or missing ones! Then you need the right type and size file to sharpen the teeth - should fit exactly the profile of the tooth. Sharpening requires you do so at the right offset angle, lots of youtubes on how to do this freehand, simple. You can get these files at any place where they sell saws, but I bet you already have one laying around somewhere.

Once it is ready to rock, proper chain tension should be, you can pull it up off the bar by about 1/16" or so, shouldnt be too tight. I dont see it in the photos but there should be a way to tighten the chain/adjust the bar close to the lugnut on rightside. It is usually a slot-screw.


----------



## EricFai

My evening shop time was flattening and squaring (2) 8/4 Maple boards, used the Miller's Fall #14C I picked up last week. Had to put and edge on the blade first. 









Ready to mill up for a bench top Moxon Vise. Probably should clean the shavings off the bench first.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Looks great Eric… You and Bandit make a pretty 1-2 punch here at the Woodshed… *



















Bandit have you ever thought about an Instagram account? It might be another way of showing your traditional woodworking…


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. I think I can get use to using hand planes. I will never catch up to Bandit though, he is the Maater Planer from what I have seen.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric*- every Batman needs a Robin… Bandit may not respond until he is ready… encourage him to look into an Instagram account…

*6 Amazing Woodworkers to Follow on Instagram*

https://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/6-woodworking-instagram-accounts-to-follow-fall-2019/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> AN electric saw is going to be automatic inject, for sure.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The small one I have isn't ;(( Gotta remember to not burn up the bade!

Good progress Hand Plane Boyz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and when I awake (maybe)


----------



## BurlyBob

you guys have a problem sending detailed info to friends? I just tried to email something to a friend and got FFFEED up.
What the hick am I doing wrong? I know how to type and correct. I can't seem thru a simple sentence before I get Fu#@ked off.
It's got to be Google and all those others correcting everything on line!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Who knows what makes some people PO'd. I've had the same thing happen. Studying psychology to find a way to get the chity to consider facts for safety standards code enforcement I found the human brain to be quite disgusting and non-functional too much of the time. As evidence, I offer our nephew's opinion. He did a little research. He is a county sheriff. He said we need an FBI fraud investigation. The state attorney general issued a consumer protection order but doesn't have the authority to make the chity behave itself. They said to report the violations of state law to law enforcement. When officials ignore the law and act like that, I'm not surprised by any responses anymore ;((


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, nice shinny am. Been to the local dump and got rid of yard debris and a beat up pool float that arrived in our yard during the last wind No one around us claimed it or wanted it.

Coffee and breakfast. Chores to do and some shop time. 
Start the maintenance of my old Band saw. Have to wait for the new tires to get here to do it all.

Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit: If you had an agent you could sell all those shavings to Amazon for packing material maybe. Just poking fun at a great and proper way to do woodworking Keep it up.


----------



## bandit571

On the Yard Sale Trail, this morning…..1 hand saw, drill index, 2 3" C Clamps = $3.25.

Spent more on the jar of Bar & Chain Oil,32 oz….

Laid in a supply of Guinness Draught long necks….

Long of driving around, plus a couple laps around inside Wal E World…..leg needs a rest. Will see about a Lunch, in a bit….


----------



## bandit571

Lunch for today…

Tuscan White Loaf bread slices
Deli sliced Roast Beef

Sliced Cheddar cheese
Deli sliced Pastrami

Shredded lettuce

Washed down with a Guinness Draught Stout…

Should do the trick?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brought lunch to school-

Bottled water-

7oz Diet Pepsi

Boars Head deli Pastrami with pepper jack cheese ( I should have used Swiss )

Fresh asparagus

Sm amount of potato chips

Long neck Coors light when I get home- as Stumpy Nubs closes "You've earned it my friend"


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale, today..$3.25 total (Boss spent more than I did..)









$1 Nicholson 5.5 ppi Rip saw, a quarter for the drill index, and a dollar each for the 3" c clamps










Might need a bit of cleaning up?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Restoration: Rust removal, etch preservation, re-shaping teeth | Veritas saw file holder.





Playing music on a hand saw…


----------



## EricFai

Nice cheap find Bandit.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Tonights fun fact:

China has used more cement between 2011-2013 than the United States has used in the entire 20th century.


----------



## EricFai

Wow, interesting. And we built nuclear power plants, Hoover Damn, all the big skyscrapers in the big cities. So what are they building?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *.. So what are they building?*
> 
> - Eric


Their whole country and infra-structure…


----------



## RichT

> Tonights fun fact:
> 
> China has used more cement between 2011-2013 than the United States has used in the entire 20th century.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I hope they used some rebar too.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

LOl!!!

Chinas eletrical network is said to be larger than, say, the 4 or 5 largest Western countries combined.

They also have quite an impressive high-speed rail system that far surpasses the rest of the World.

Then, there are those ghost cities where almost no one lives - which, most likely, was the worlds greatest money-laundering operation. Some of those dudes got busted recently, are now in jail, and the .Gov took all their nice stuff - except a bent spoon, a plastic rice bowl, and a dog-eared copy of Sun Tzu´s *"The Art Of War."*

If any of you have not read that book, I can highly recommend it. It is a short read, and a real page-turner.

Quote from *The Art Of War* - "Appear strong when you are weak. Appear weak when you are strong."

I am certain Blinken has *not* read it.


> Tonights fun fact:
> 
> China has used more cement between 2011-2013 than the United States has used in the entire 20th century.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I hope they used some rebar too.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## 987Ron

DW On the oven push pull sticks what might one engrave to make it a bit more personable? The sticks are easy to make but we must have a signature or saying on them to make them stand out from the masses.

Input anyone?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Push me, pull me?

Doctor Doolittle.



> DW On the oven push pull sticks what might one engrave to make it a bit more personable? The sticks are easy to make but we must have a signature or saying on them to make them stand out from the masses.
> 
> Input anyone?
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## EricFai

"Hot Stuff Puller"


----------



## bandit571

Donna Summer wants the Hot Stuff?

One hour IN the shop, tonight…..now I am a sweaty mess….

New rip saw has been de-rusted, plate straightened out…saw given a test drive….pulls slightly to the right..fixable

Legs 2, 3 , and 4 have their tapers done, and planed smooth…even installed a new bulb in the bandsaw!.....

Need to get a bunch of photos processed….and an ICE COLD Guinness Draught Stout opened up…

I am plumb bushed….whew..


----------



## 987Ron

Just in from the patio, beautiful night, low light pollution and many stars. Ursa Major overhead. 6 different air planes high in the sky, NE to SW tracts. Miss the nights on the Caribbean and seeing the sky at night.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW On the oven push pull sticks what might one engrave to make it a bit more personable? The sticks are easy to make but we must have a signature or saying on them to make them stand out from the masses.
> 
> Input anyone?
> 
> - 987Ron


*This is just an example…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just in from the patio, beautiful night, low light pollution and many stars. Ursa Major overhead. 6 different air planes high in the sky, NE to SW tracts. Miss the nights on the Caribbean and seeing the sky at night.
> 
> - 987Ron


As the second elder here- I truly relate to your reflections. Since I cannot go back to those memories, I give thanks so that I can still remember and enjoy them. But at my "STAGE" I realize my limitations and I give thanks for being allowed to experience new ones.

I believe our experiences in the Caribbean differ, for mine are from the 1980s at a few Club Med's.










I learned a lot…


----------



## EricFai

Shop time this evening, made one cut off 8/4 Maple with hand saw, tad bit out of square. Off to chop saw, (need a sliding miter saw). But I won.

Next table saw to rip boards to width. Chops for Moxon are 7-3/8" adjust fence for bench top 1-5/8" and a few strips of Walnut. The smaller stuff was ran through the planner to remove saw marks. Had to turn 90 degrees and run a light pass for glue up later. Then cut to length.

Next is additional lay out, ears on rear chop to clamp to bench, mortise for legs, dog holes, and the Moxon hardware.










Enough for this evening in the shop. Startedca blog on the build too. (For those whom wish to follow).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- nice work.* Hint 1: we love wood shavings here Hint2: post the link to your Blog it is more convenient for people to follow.

Have you started to encourage Bandit on a Pinterest site?


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks
Hint 1, sawdust on the floor around table saw, and chips shot out the overhead door from planner.
Hint 2, https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23634

No I have not. I get it on his next post.


----------



## bandit571

Rip saw from today's yard sale finds…









All cleaned up..and a test drive..









My, what BIG teeth you have….









Drifts a bit to the right….I'll stone the right side later, should fix that. 









Bandsaw has a new worklight bulb….$4 bulb.

Legs are all tapered…









And…it pays to keep track of what gets a taper..









Hey…I even swept up, tonight..









Was a busy day….need to haul this to the Fire pit..









About that time?


----------



## EricFai

Some good finds there Bandit, and the legs ate looking good. Impressive with a clean floor you have. I try cleaning up before closing the doors, but have slacked off the past few nights. Maybe take the leaf blower into the shop over the weekend.

Hey some of the guys are talking about pintrest, and instragram. I use the first for ideas. If you run out of ideas you may want to check it out, if you haven't already.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey some of the guys are talking about pintrest, and instragram. I use the first for ideas. If you run out of ideas you may want to check it out, if you haven t already.
> 
> - Eric


*Thanks Eric-* Bandit doesn't say much but he reads and thinks… Then we get a lead…

*For example:*










We are going to have a burn! In his latest burn… Stay tuned, his timing has to be right…


----------



## EricFai

DW, no problem.

I have slacked off in my nightly cleaning of the shop. And the 5 gal buckets need to be emptied. When I use the planner I usually shot the chips out the overhead door.

I saw an enclosed stand which held a plastic tote and had a baffle to one end. Collects most of the chips from the planner and sends less through the DC. Might have to look into that further once I pull the trigger for a DC.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Before I go to the "Perch"

Ron- any changing the bandsaw tires stories and should you say they were easy… *


----------



## bandit571

May 1st?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*May 1st? I thought that your birthday was on May 15th* Let us know which day and we will send some shaving to you…


----------



## EricFai

Shavings are good, and they make wonderful packing material too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* Shavings-be patient IMO he is about to have a burning- stay tuned. Trust me it is a ceremony that started with the original Burn Barrel…










It was supposed to be banished, but Bandit has refined it… Stay tuned…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *.. So what are they building?*
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Their whole country and infra-structure…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If the US had not granted them most favored nation status to allow our greedy corps to get cheap labor they would still be in the Dark Ages. We print money now and they take it )

As an example of how productive communism is when the Soviet Union collapsed Ohio had more miles of paved roads than they did. China had big benefits with most favored nation status rather than being in the Cold War. During Slick Willie's administration communication satellites were sent to China to be launched because NASA fees were too high. China's failure rate was 90%. Destroying all those satellites was unacceptable so a Slick Willie pal gave the Chinese the technology to launch the satellites reliably. The problem was that info was classified top secret. It is the same technology needed to hit WA DC with an ICBM ;( The Justice Department started to prosecute the Slick Willie pal. With the stroke of a pen, Slick Willie's executive order exonerated his pal. Should have been considered bribery since the pal was a major contributor and the whole process treason but it was not. ;((( Anyway, we have only had 2 or 3 presidents who did not commit treason since Nixon did it by telling North Vietnam to hold out until after the election and he would give them a better deal. The deal extended the war for 5 years ;(( When LBJ's tape recordings were released after the 50-year wait, LBJ and Everett Dirksen were heard discussing Tricky Dick committing treason and the American people not being ready for that information! ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Jeez, Topa, you make it sound like people werent having any fun during Dark Ages, but an American Indian could still plant the kids and the Misses in a birch-bark canoe, take a leisurely trip down the Snake River, park in a meadow somewhere and have a nice picnic lunch, with the butterflies dancing around them, and the Sun on their skin.

Anyway, the term Dark Ages is a misnomer, an idea invented by scholars who were heavily biased toward ancient Rome. If you read the published writings of Cato, you will understand that nothing has changed since then, the good and the bad - the pitfalls of maintaining Empire, debasement of the currency, Capital vs Labor, property rights and land distrubution, political infighting and rivalry, corrupt taxation, violence as a political tool, war investment vs infrastructure investment. The only real change has been access to information, which is now more or less immediate.

As you wrote - "we print money and they (China) take it" - is misleading. In fact, if China and Japan, and other Nations werent forced to buy American debt so as to be allowed to export to the United States, the United States would be nowhere near as prosperous as it has been for the last 50 years, at least - on paper. In this paradigm, some countries forcused on Infrastructure, other countries focused on Empire - which will deteriorate and collapse the same way as Rome did.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Before I go to the "Perch"
> 
> Ron- any changing the bandsaw tires stories and should you say they were easy… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Waiting for the tires to arrive, May 3, Tues is target date. Done it before and as I recall not to difficult,, some small clamps to help.

Morning all nice day out. Last day of April summer is here almost.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I only remember changing them once. The dislike that I have is that the tires (premium) do not fit the rim and I had to make PIA adjustments. This must be a right to passage in woodworking… And yet I am pleased that I sold it; because I had no longer had any use for it and the resale sale was fantastic…

I hope all goes well…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My day off and I am up at this early hour from habit. What I like is that there is no rush to work- 5 am in the desert is beautiful… Sun is cracking over the mountains, cool 65 degrees and as the city comes to life the animals disperse then the people arise and the automobiles start their movement.

It is the morning that I give thanks for the blessings that are bestowed on me and I hope they shine on you today…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## EricFai

Morning DW, that is a pretty landscape. Yes to the world coming alive in the morning. I like to sit on the back porch and listen to the birds to start singing as I drink my coffee.


----------



## 987Ron

> Morning DW, that is a pretty landscape. Yes to the world coming alive in the morning. I like to sit on the back porch and listen to the birds to start singing as I drink my coffee.
> 
> - Eric


+! do that often


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, The Snake River was the worst section of the Oregon Trail. Too bad the pioneers passed through in July and August. I never saw any butterflies in the sagebrush. Willows are the dominant species along rivers and canals down there. The Shoshonis went to Wyoming to hunt buffalo. They probably could not survive on skinny jackrabbits. The Bureau of Reclamation made the area inhabitable in the early 20th century. The area has probably 2 cow-calf units per square mile unirrigated. Probably lower in the current drought.

Caesar's civil war that burned the library at Alexandria set human knowledge back as much as 1,000 years. Things have changed; the 3 affluent middle classes in world history have had significant impacts. The Renaissance was the first. Unfortunately, history is an endless cycle; Tytler Cycle explains it accurately. Greed is the primary destructive force.

Considering the trade imbalance, what are China and Japan going to do with their Fiat US dollars if they do not buy US debt?


----------



## DS

> My day off and I am up at this early hour from habit. What I like is that there is no rush to work- 5 am in the desert is beautiful… Sun is cracking over the mountains, cool 65 degrees and as the city comes to life the animals disperse then the people arise and the automobiles start their movement.
> 
> It is the morning that I give thanks for the blessings that are bestowed on me and I hope they shine on you today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I grew up with this view in my backyard.
It never gets old.


----------



## bandit571

Been busy today…









Worked on a table top….took a bit to get them bread boards in place..









Trimmed for width…20-1/2" counting the bread boards….









Then cut the tongues for the ends..









took 4 passes….

Now on Laundry Detail….too rainy outside to fire up the burn pit….

About 2 hours of shop time…counting clean up…


----------



## bandit571

Late Lunch…Zatarain's Jambalaya with sliced up Andouille Smoked Sausage…washed down with a cold Guinness Draught Stout….because I can't stand Lone Star Beer


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Your posts are a pleasure to read…


----------



## 1thumb

> Considering the trade imbalance, what are China and Japan going to do with their Fiat US dollars if they do not buy US debt?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 Bingo


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Your posts are a pleasure to read…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW  I think I will start a fan club. Do you want to be president?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian, The Snake River was the worst section of the Oregon Trail.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This was a poetic metaphor, Topa, not meant to be taken literally. Sorry you missed that.

As far as this Tytler Cycle you keep droning on about - it is an opinion, not a fact, not a truth, merely a hypothesis. It is a 250 year old opinion, by a self-described monarchist and opponent of democracy, who especially disliked Republics. It was so good, no one payed attention to it until it got repurposed. Nothing more than popular propaganda today.

The guy who dreamed it up died before he could see any of the fruits democracy would bear, as in France and America. His theory was reworked in the 1940s as a justification for strong monarchial bosses in industry. In 2000, some right-wing partisans reworked it again by adding in fake and misattributed quotes, and bent it to their requirements.

The funny thing is, the PLA Intelligence likes the hypothesis and promotes it on the internet as a kind of "western mandate of heaven" thing that casts shade on democracy and favors Xi - as in the leader of China. So you are supporting a discredited hypothesis that is promoted by China - LOL.

This would better be described as the Tytler Calumny - that is a universal truth that NEVER happened.

Professor Emeritus (geoscience) Steve Dutch - "there is no such thing as the Tytler Cycle."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Hmmm-

*What does it mean when someone is droning?*
1a : to make a sustained deep murmuring, humming, or buzzing sound droning bees The air conditioner droned. b : to talk in a persistently dull or monotonous tone droning on and on about his health. 2 : to pass, proceed, or act in a dull, drowsy, or indifferent manner The afternoon droned on

Top Max- I don't see your posts as "droning".


----------



## 987Ron

> Thanks DW  I think I will start a fan club. Do you want to be president?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I will join here is my fan









Blow away all those shavings.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

They can always use those fiat bucks as toilet paper, which is what they are going to be worth sooner or later.

To be clear here, if there was no US debt, there would be no fiat dollars.

If China dumped all their US debt, like Russia has, all those billions would flood back to the United States and destroy the economy and the value of dollar in one fell swoop.



> Considering the trade imbalance, what are China and Japan going to do with their Fiat US dollars if they do not buy US debt?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Bingo
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> persistently dull or monotonous tone
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Now do monotonous!


----------



## bandit571

A first for this year..









Wanted to burn all the nasty stuff out….and









Had a few burgers to grill…..since 2020…I think…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, you didn't call us over to dinner. I like cook outs. Fired mine up back in early March.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, Tytler is not a geoscience subject ) Professor Dutch needs to look into ancient history. Starting with ancient Greece is how it was developed by Scottish historian Professor Alexander Tytler. The abundance stage was developing for about a century. It ended in the 70s. The greed stage was undeniable by the 80s when Reganomics started trickling down and ended enforcement of antitrust and allowed monopolies to form.

At the turn of the 20th century, Teddy Roosevelt said a man working 40 hours a week should be able to feed his family, educate his kids, take a vacation once in a while and save enough for retirement. Those were radical words for that time. It was achieved briefly in the post-WWII years.

When I was a kid the teachers drilled it in our heads that the Great Depression could not happen again with the safeguards that were in place. Now, at the turn of the 21st century, Trickle Down Economics has destroyed most of those gains. 50% of Americans cannot come up with $500 cash in an emergency. 70% cannot come up with $1,000 cash. 2008 Great Recession was averted by the imagination of Fed Chair Ben Bernanke. The banks were not expected on September 30, 2008, by some of the officials. One senator told his wife to go to every ATM and withdraw as much cash as possible. Interest rates at 0% and the Fed creating more money since, there will be no saving the next time ;(((

One of the things that fueled the recession in the construction industry in the 80s was the Business Roundtable deciding their costs were too high. They all decided not to build anything to break the trade unions. They did a pretty good job of it except for a few pockets on the east and west coasts. The Business Roundtable is the CEOs of the 500 largest companies in the US.

These are the same people who have moved all their headquarters to a PO Box in the Camen Islands. Even though we have a corp income tax in the US, they don't pay any tax because they are no longer US companies. Now that the people aren't making any money and the middle class is shrinking, just who do they think is going to pay the bills? The printing presses were rolling but they don't even have to print in the digital age ;((

The GREED is undeniable just like the Robber Barrons of the late 19th century. The economic cycle is about an 80 or 90-year cycle. Colonial American abundance, the Civil War, the Great Depression, and now ;((

How can you deny currently in the Apathy phase of the Tytler cycle: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption. They solved the incarceration rates hereby releasing career criminals to prey on us. I will not go into the motivations ;(( We are living Madison's worst nightmare; mob rule. Shortly after Tytler in the early 19th century "de Tocqueville warned of a new kind of tyranny and despotism, under modern democracy, which will have far-reaching consequences on American civic life. He stated that materialism and selfish individualism looks only into the present and does not consider the future." History repeats itself over and over. A continuous cycle. The name is irrelevant )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks DW  I think I will start a fan club. Do you want to be president?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I will join here is my fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blow away all those shavings.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Sorry Ron, but I haven't received your membership dues payment yet…*


----------



## EricFai

Shop time was limited today, due to yard work and honey dew list.

I did get the moxon hardware layout, then figured out placement of the rear legs and aprons, organically plan wouldn't work with the location of the hardware. Also had to adjust the dog hole placement. Now I can layout the mortise for the legs. So almost ready to setup the drill press.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Is it OK to give Brian an honorary membership to the fan club? I would, he attempts to fell the giant oak tree and it still stands proudly.










and an award for his banter with you?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1*



> They can always use those fiat bucks as toilet paper, which is what they are going to be worth sooner or later.
> 
> To be clear here, if there was no US debt, there would be no fiat dollars.
> 
> If China dumped all their US debt, like Russia has, all those billions would flood back to the United States and destroy the economy and the value of dollar in one fell swoop.
> 
> Considering the trade imbalance, what are China and Japan going to do with their Fiat US dollars if they do not buy US debt?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Bingo
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Is it OK to give Brian an honorary membership to the fan club? I would, he attempts to fell the giant oak tree and it still stands proudly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an award for his banter with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If he wants to be a fan, sure, you betcha )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *+1*
> 
> They can always use those fiat bucks as toilet paper, which is what they are going to be worth sooner or later.
> 
> To be clear here, if there was no US debt, there would be no fiat dollars.
> 
> If China dumped all their US debt, like Russia has, all those billions would flood back to the United States and destroy the economy and the value of dollar in one fell swoop.
> 
> Considering the trade imbalance, what are China and Japan going to do with their Fiat US dollars if they do not buy US debt?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Bingo
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If China dumped the US debt, basically ignored the Fed's auction, The US would default ;(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* I like what and how you post please accept the Acorn…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* +1 Oh how fragile we are… Yet many go to sleep then wake up and look at their bank account…

Today yes, tomorrow maybe?

Cryptocurrencies are too late tonight to discuss…


----------



## pottz

> *May 1st? I thought that your birthday was on May 15th* Let us know which day and we will send some shaving to you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw im sad you forgot.it's may 12th buddy-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Prepare for May 12th- Bandits B-day!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> *Prepare for May 12th- Bandits B-day!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


how fortunate ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz yours is not far away. Stop back and see what I will have for you…

Good night


----------



## pottz

> Pottz yours is not far away. Stop back and see what I will have for you…
> 
> Good night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cant wait !


----------



## 987Ron

Late morning. coffee started and an easy morning to follow 
This afternoon the Daughter's new puppy arrives. DIL is bringing it to her, female Corgi. Name already chosen, Kegan, a Welsh name means loving or close to it I was told. everyone is all excited. I have reservations, not a Corgi fan. Wales and Corgis go together somehow.

Will survive.

Bright sunny day again. 30% rain possible this afternoon.

Have a great May 1st.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Todays trivia question:

In which State is the most beer consumed/ per capita?

In which State is the least beer consumed?

No googling!!!!

I will get around to rebutting Topa later, need time to think.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit's Birthday: May 15…..for the 69th time….

2 weeks from tomorrow, and the day after Mothers' Day..

Morning to ya..and the remains of the day to meself. 60 cloudy, dreary degrees outside…..might be a good day to hide in the shop? Pills taken…waiting on BOTH eyes to wake up….waiting to see how the day turns out….


----------



## 987Ron

> Todays trivia question:
> 
> In which State is the most beer consumed/ per capita?
> 
> In which State is the least beer consumed?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


would guess the least be Utah. Low population and high religious zeal.


----------



## 1thumb

> Todays trivia question:
> 
> In which State is the most beer consumed/ per capita?
> 
> In which State is the least beer consumed?
> 
> No googling!!!!
> 
> I will get around to rebutting Topa later, need time to think.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


A Zero Hedge reader, si? I just glanced at it, the appeal of Butweiser surprised me


----------



## EricFai

Someone asked about my father's carving a few weeks ago. Don't remember whom or what forum, but I think it was this one. So here are some photos. He was carving decorative decoys and song birds from the late 70's thru 1998. Some earily carvings and later ones.














































This is a bronze casting he had made up during the late 80's first was carved from wood, then sent off to be cast. He had 100 made.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## 987Ron

Wonderful carvings and great treasures. Keep them safe.

w


----------



## EricFai

Ron. Thank you. He was very talented. If I can pick up carving, I would like to finish the ones in process someday. But they are treasured.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning catch up-*

Saturday (see above) Pottz led me to believe Bandits B-Day was the 12th- It is the 15th of May… You may wish to prepare for the celebrations…

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



> *I will get around to rebutting Topa later, need time to think.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


You better sharpen your ax to fell this Oak Tree.










and since you like metaphors- Remember Paul had Babe the Bule Ox…










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Eric- those are beautiful- keep them treasured. My late friend carved wooden ducks and gave me 2. Bronze casting- I had 2 semesters in Bronze casting- from making the ceramic/lost wax mold to actually casting it…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Not only reader, full fledged member of Fight Club, going on two years active, plus 2 or so more lurking.

How about you?


> Todays trivia question:
> 
> In which State is the most beer consumed/ per capita?
> 
> In which State is the least beer consumed?
> 
> No googling!!!!
> 
> I will get around to rebutting Topa later, need time to think.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> A Zero Hedge reader, si? I just glanced at it, the appeal of Butweiser surprised me
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dw, I dont need to sharpen my axe, as I am not attempting to fell the Oak. It is a fallacious theory that is my target, and I already debunked it, soon I will destroy it.

As for acorns, those are what are given to pigs to fatten them up before the slaughter, and make them taste good. I take a hard pass on that, thanks all the same.


----------



## MrWolfe

Eric,
Amazing work and wonder treasure heirlooms.
What a wonderful collection.


----------



## EricFai

Dw, beautiful art. Yes I am holding these close. My sister has some also.

Mr Wolf, thanks. And he did so many more.

He started entering carving contest in the early 80's in which the ducks were placed in a water tank and judged. They not only had to look realistic, but float correctly. He took many 1sr, 2nd, 3rd place ribbons and honorable mention and best of show.


----------



## 987Ron

The treasures of our ancestors are that, treasures. Wonderful to have and enjoy but also remember the person. 
Do not hide them in a closet, enjoy them, have them out. I have some of my Dad's violins, two on a shelf where they can be seen. Had others that we loaned to musicians for a concert or two. Have some of the recorded music from his Violins and Violas. My Granddaughter plays one of his violins, his Great-Granddaughter. Dad would be proud.

Your treasures need to be used and shared. Keep the memory alive and vibrant.

My rant and tear for the day.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, thank you. Yes I have some of the pieces sitting out. The u finished ones I should place on a shelf in the shop for inspiration.


----------



## bandit571

90 minutes IN the shop…even with the shop fan on HIGH…I am a sweaty mess…chilling out, while I process a few photos….

Jar of Crunchy Peanut Butter, and a spoon…and something to wash it down with…we good…


----------



## bandit571

Some say I should be branding my Projects….so..









When you look on the underside of this Table's top…









Electric Branding iron….came in it's own case…









BANDIT'S

Dungeon

WOOD SHOP…


----------



## 1thumb

> Not only reader, full fledged member of Fight Club, going on two years active, plus 2 or so more lurking.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not a member but visit the site multi times per day and have been for over 10 years now.


----------



## bandit571

Corners have been cut…









After I had to level the edges and the field..









Both faces….vintage saw?









Have marked out where the legs will sit..









Something like this..









So I could measure to see how big the aprons need to be…and the drawer front..









One will be the back, 2 for the sides, and one for the drawer's front…

Next time in the shop…Mortise & Tenon joinery….and a frame for the drawer to ride on….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Afternoon nap-

*Brian-* That info on acorns was interesting, but that was not my intent (LOL) Personally I enjoy your posts.

*Ron-* +1 It would be nice to see a pic of them. I was going to refer to him as a Luthier but upon further study-

A luthier (/ˈluːtiər/ LOO-ti-ər)[1] is a craftsperson who builds or repairs string instruments that have a neck and a sound box.

The craft of luthiers, lutherie (rarely called "luthiery", but this often refers to stringed instruments other than those in the violin family), is commonly divided into the two main categories of makers of stringed instruments that are plucked or strummed and makers of stringed instruments that are bowed. *Since bowed instruments require a bow, the second category includes a subtype known as a bow maker or archetier.* Luthiers may also teach string-instrument making, either through apprenticeship or formal classroom instruction.

When does the granddaughter get to practice in the Porsche?

*Hmmm-* maybe a new one for a Birthday gift? Stay tuned…


----------



## 987Ron

> hen does the granddaughter get to practice in the Porsche?
> 
> *Hmmm-* maybe a new one for a Birthday gift? Stay tuned…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A couple of years ago I took the granddaughter for a ride in the Porsche. Result both mine and her Dads are a no go for her. The corners kinda got to her.

Violin pictures in the future.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hen does the granddaughter get to practice in the Porsche?
> 
> *Hmmm-* maybe a new one for a Birthday gift? Stay tuned…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> A couple of years ago I took the granddaughter for a ride in the Porsche. Result both mine and her Dads are a no go for her. The corners kinda got to her.
> 
> Violin pictures in the future.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Ron you are one interesting guy…*


----------



## 987Ron

> *Test Test Test Test
> 
> You will need a bar code scanner app on your phone- presto!!!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not so sure, I do not even text. Hate so called smart phones. Whoever writes the code for the software of Apple has had their ears burn many times since I got an Apple phone. No logic that I see.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I deleted it because the bar code was obtrusive- but interesting…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Todays trivia question:
> 
> In which State is the most beer consumed/ per capita?
> 
> In which State is the least beer consumed?
> 
> No googling!!!!


I'm going with Utah too and Florida for retired drunks.


> I will get around to rebutting Topa later, need time to think.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


)))))))))))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Eric, those ducks are amazing. True treasurers.


----------



## RichT

> As for acorns, those are what are given to pigs to fatten them up before the slaughter, and make them taste good. I take a hard pass on that, thanks all the same.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Those fine jamon Iberico your country is famous for. I've tasted premium Iberico and it's indescribable. It makes prosciutto de Parma pale in comparison.

I don't recall the exact hams, but the top one was going for $160/lb.


----------



## EricFai

Bob, thanks, I wish I had more if them. My sister has the one I really want. A Blue Wing Teal landing on a piece of drift wood.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Not my country, Rich, I just live here. With the really top-notch Iberico you can actually taste acorn, kinda like a buttery nutty flavor, and yes, those can get very pricey.

Our donkeys also love acorns, puts some fat on them for winter.

Nope, I am from the land where my fathers died, land of the pilgrims pride…........

Say, do you all suppose the Pilgrims are still proud?


> As for acorns, those are what are given to pigs to fatten them up before the slaughter, and make them taste good. I take a hard pass on that, thanks all the same.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Those fine jamon Iberico your country is famous for. I ve tasted premium Iberico and it s indescribable. It makes prosciutto de Parma pale in comparison.
> 
> I don t recall the exact hams, but the top one was going for $160/lb.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok, answer to the trivia question:

This from 2020, per capita

Most beer consumed - New Hampshire

Least beer consumed - Maryland.

State with the most breweries - California.

Fewest breweries - Mississippi


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nice. 


> Not only reader, full fledged member of Fight Club, going on two years active, plus 2 or so more lurking.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Not a member but visit the site multi times per day and have been for over 10 years now.
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Not only reader, full fledged member of Fight Club, going on two years active, plus 2 or so more lurking.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Not a member but visit the site multi times per day and have been for over 10 years now.
> 
> - 1thumb


How can you post if you are not a member?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Acorn Symbolism - What Does this Little Nut Mean?*










Generally, acorns are considered a symbol of good luck and abundance. In fact, acorns are widely recognized as the luckiest nut in the world, but not many people are aware of the age-old legends that gave birth to these symbolic associations.

*Brian-* are you sure that you will pass on the gift?


----------



## 987Ron

As a young lad I read how the Indians made bread from Acorns. We tried it. Smash the acorns and put them in a tall pot of water. The flesh would float and the shells would sink, or the other way around forgot which. Gather the fleshy part and continue to flush with water. Acorns are high in Tannin. Very bitter. 
The rinsed flesh was then used to make the bread. Ours was totally noneditable full of tannin, never cooked right what we did try to salvage was again bitter. Complete failure. 
My only experience with acorns.

We have a big Sawtooth Oak in our yard, some falls lots of acorns. A friend comes and rakes them up. Takes them to his rural property. He says the deer love them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 for the neighborhood friend feeding the deer and to Ron for sharing great stories…


----------



## EricFai

I can't think of anything useful to do with acorns, other than feeding the animals.


----------



## 1thumb

> Not only reader, full fledged member of Fight Club, going on two years active, plus 2 or so more lurking.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Not a member but visit the site multi times per day and have been for over 10 years now.
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> How can you post if you are not a member?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I don't post. I read articles


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ok, answer to the trivia question:
> 
> This from 2020, per capita
> 
> Most beer consumed - New Hampshire
> 
> Least beer consumed - Maryland.
> 
> State with the most breweries - California.
> 
> Fewest breweries - Mississippi
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*You may have left out- How many here at Lumberjocks have a beer supply or even better a "Kegerator"*










*and something that you will not see at the Pott'z Patio*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Many memories of my late neighbor's garage Car Man Cave with a Kegerator and a fridge with frosted Mugs.

Done prepping for the week- only 20 school days left until Summer break… Next the best thing to the Woodshed…

Mothersday May 8th… Mom is 95… When we finish our conversation- She says, "God is Good" and I reply "All the Time"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* are you going to leave us some acorns to read when I get up?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

One year…LONG ago…on the way to Ft. Campbell, KY…..driving on Rt 68…..when through at LEAST 3, maybe 4 DRY Counties…..BEFORE we hit a small General Store…..the kind with the hams hanging in the ceiling joists…and a BAR..

It had TWO Fridges behind the bar….one for the cans of beer, and one for the frosted Mason Jars…..temps outside was in the 90s….and you know what? That was THE BEST Beer I had ever tasted…...Drove on down to Highway 41A…to Clarksville, Tenn. for the "2 Weeks in the Summer"....

BTW…what happens in Clarksville….STAYS in Clarksville…..and no, I didn't see that Last Train, either….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Anyone remember this book? I absolutely loved this book when I was a kid.










About a kid who runs away from home and lives in a giant hollowed-out oak up in the Catskills ( I Think) and has a pet falcon. He makes flour from acorns, and another starchy "survival" dish from cattail roots. When I was a Cubscout our troop tested both of these "foods" and neither was really edible in any pleasurable sense.

I suppose the Indians of that area did it better.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Which gift, exactly? When Topa writes about the Age of Stupidity, or the Age of Apathy, or Greed, I can assure you all, that neither of my children are Apathetic or Greedy; they are both empaths who have been taught that it is their duty to contribute something positive to this world. My son can debate any of his teachers at his "elite" school and hold his own, and often does - to the point where he is something like an amusing nuisance for those teachers. They hold him in very high esteem.
Neither one of them has ever thrown a tantrum, ever.


> *Acorn Symbolism - What Does this Little Nut Mean?*
> 
> *Brian-* are you sure that you will pass on the gift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CBS 60 Minutes ran a story about a guy presenting the conspiracy theory that birds are not real. He says they are drones doing gubbermint surveillance ) They sit on power lines to recharge ) His purpose is to have a response to all the other conspiracy theories like global warming and vaccine personal tracking.

I never saw that boo, Brian. I suppose the Indians had a tougher sense of taste since they had fewer options.


----------



## 987Ron

> I suppose the Indians had a tougher sense of taste since they had fewer options.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Perhaps it is the Chef. Had two aunts, sisters, one could make any thing and it would taste, smell, and look great. the other would make the same thing and it would be bad. Her husband Uncle John once spoke of a cake she made, said he had to bury it out on the prairie as he did not want even the trash men to see it.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and coffee a bit late. Breakfast is delayed as the new Corgi is taking all the attention. First night she, the Corgi, was good. No whining or other problems. 9 weeks old.

Things to do today. 3 projects in the shop, all waiting for parts or the bandsaw repair. Bandsaw tires get here tomorrow.

Have a good Monday


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Then there are the "flat-earthers," those guys are super annoying trolls who like to highjack threads and make serious people discussing real issues look like idiots.

That book was for kids circa early 70s, so all you older blokes would have been busy with the chicas. Lol.


> CBS 60 Minutes ran a story about a guy presenting the conspiracy theory that birds are not real. He says they are drones doing gubbermint surveillance ) They sit on power lines to recharge ) His purpose is to have a response to all the other conspiracy theories like global warming and vaccine personal tracking.
> 
> I never saw that boo, Brian. I suppose the Indians had a tougher sense of taste since they had fewer options.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

On May 2nd, National Truffle Day serves up a deliciously sweet treat and places the chocolate truffle in the spotlight.

Traditionally, chocolatiers make this sweet confection with a chocolate ganache center coated in chocolate, icing, cocoa powder, chopped nuts, or coconut. They may fill the truffle with other yummy surprises. For example, some candy makers include cream, melted chocolate, caramel, nuts, fruit, nougat, fudge, toffee, mint, marshmallow, or liqueur.

$100+ per ounce…


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…..and the remains of the day to meself…

Monday? Monday?? Leave it at that..

Pills taken, Mountain Dew Zero is slowly getting BOTH eye balls awake. 53 bright and SUNNY degrees outside the windows…Need to go and buy a fresh gallon of gas, and see IF that mower will start…..been awhile.

Shop is normally closed on Mondays…we'll see how things go, today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I did not read the book but I am fascinated with hollowed out trees… As a child we used to play in one at the park…


----------



## 987Ron

> *You may have left out- How many here at Lumberjocks have a beer supply or even better a "Kegerator"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No Kegerator but do have an office size refrigerator about 16 wide 24 high by 16 deep. Keeps the bier, tonic water, CA glue ready for use. An old one Son had it when he was in College. His office now as a prof has a built in one so I got this one. After all these years still works great.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am getting fed up with removing my laced up shoes to remove- I found this idea on Pinterest *"Boot Jack".*
It is something that can be made as a woodworker- upcoming project…


----------



## EricFai

Never used one, but I think they would work nicely.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* Did you happen to see the one that says "Still pulling at 70"? You younger guys will see changes as you age unless you have the genes like Ron…


----------



## EricFai

DW, not quite 60 yet, and I hope to be pulling when I'm in my 70's. There is longevity on my father's side of the family. I just keep up with the physical work.

I have an arce lot and a boy 2/3rds of it I have to mow, still using a push mower. It does have the self drive wheels, but I walk the yard for about an hour in a half. Then another 45 minutes using a line trimmer.


----------



## 987Ron

> I am getting fed up with removing my laced up shoes to remove- I found this idea on Pinterest *"Boot Jack".*
> It is something that can be made as a woodworker- upcoming project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Every Western Wear or Boot Shop in Oklahoma and Texas has these for sale. Amazon $11.95 to $115 plastic, wood, leather lined. etc.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am getting fed up with removing my laced up shoes to remove- I found this idea on Pinterest *"Boot Jack".*
> It is something that can be made as a woodworker- upcoming project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They do not pull off laced shoes.


----------



## EricFai

They would if you tie the laces loose.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I suppose the Indians had a tougher sense of taste since they had fewer options.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Perhaps it is the Chef. Had two aunts, sisters, one could make any thing and it would taste, smell, and look great. the other would make the same thing and it would be bad. Her husband Uncle John once spoke of a cake she made, said he had to bury it out on the prairie as he did not want even the trash men to see it.
> 
> - 987Ron


)) Probably the chef. One time gma made us cookies that were harder than rocks. Mom said she probably left something out or put too much in. I don't remember which.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> They would if you tie the laces loose.
> 
> - Eric


Why not wear laceless shoes? They fit a lot better than loosely laced shoes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It is when I unlace them and have bend to remove them. The boot jack may help… Walking and standing I have orthopedic shoes that work but I am looking for a device that will make it easier for me.

I love the study of Ergonomics…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Truffles are common here on Majorca. There is a symbiotic relationship between the oaks and the truffles. I know a guy who has trained his dog to find them so he says, but from what I have seen the dogs work is hit or miss, she gets distracted easily. They put the truffles in the olive oil here to flavor it.

Topa, I have that rebuttal ready, I will post it tomorrow. It is rather long-winded, so apologies to all beforehand.


----------



## 987Ron

Brian; We have been watching a new series at least for us on TV, The Mallorca Files. Not a great show but fun to watch and the scenery is great. I spend more time watching the architecture and the cars than I do the show plot.

Look for you as a walk on.

Mallorca or Majorca which is correct? Or used on Island by the locals.?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Truffle Hunter's Best Friend: Dog Or Pig*










Interesting story on dogs vs pigs …

The breed used by Italians for truffle hunting is an Lagotto Romagnolo, a breed of water dog that dates back to Etruscan times.










https://www.napatrufflefestival.com/truffle-hunters-friend-dog-pig/


----------



## 987Ron

Truffles are mushrooms therefore fungus. Let you have them, expensive or cheap mushrooms, not my thing.

In all the British Mystery series mushrooms are a prime murder tool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, I have that rebuttal ready, I will post it tomorrow. It is rather long-winded, so apologies to all beforehand.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Does it prove history is not a continuous cycle of stupidity? ))


----------



## bandit571

Because…nobody LEARNS from History's Mistakes….so, they will wind up repeating those same mistakes

Ok, back to woodworking…spent about 1 hour this evening ( on a MONDAY, no less) as I had 6 tenons to mill….that way tomorrow, I can just sit down and chop 6 mortises…Film in a bit…time for a COLD ONE!......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Teacher appreciation week…*

Lunch catered to staff all week

Mon. Subway- with assorted chips, dessert, fruit, and bottled water.

Tuesday. Pizza luncheon

Wednesday. Twisted Sugar ( a soda shop with over 100 different flavors, cookies, and more) delivered to our rooms )
very popular in our area- https://www.yelp.com/biz/twisted-sugar-gilbert-2?osq=soda+shop

Thursday- BBQ

Fri. T.B.D.

*This is my favorite week of the year…*


----------



## bandit571

Set up the tablesaw..









Have 6 tenons to mill…









First one done…









3 done…and, I do not have a dado blade for this tablesaw…









All 6 done….time to re-arrange the shop, and set up to chop mortises..









Chisel is an 8mm wide Narex….









Need to dig down about 1/2"..."X" marks the spot?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Truffles are mushrooms therefore fungus. Let you have them, expensive or cheap mushrooms, not my thing.
> 
> In all the British Mystery series mushrooms are a prime murder tool.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Did you know that most murders by females are committed by poison?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit*- looks good…

Nite all…


----------



## EricFai

DW, sounds like a good week.

Bandit, looking really good. Question for you though. Do you ever get a kick back using the miter gauge with the fence? Seems like I have tried that and it binds up on me somehow.


----------



## bandit571

I work my way towards the fence….I do not start with the board against the fence….so that the last pass..









Looks like this….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is what I admire about Bandit; his equipment, the steps and then a beautiful project.

Then we have others like myself and others who use Lasers, CNC, the latest greatest woodworking tools which make me think about what it was like to have a shop like Bandits. Yes I created stuff but never anything like his stuff…

Back to the perch…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Teacher appreciation week…*
> 
> Lunch catered to staff all week
> 
> Mon. Subway- with assorted chips, dessert, fruit, and bottled water.
> 
> Tuesday. Pizza luncheon
> 
> Wednesday. Twisted Sugar ( a soda shop with over 100 different flavors, cookies, and more) delivered to our rooms )
> very popular in our area- https://www.yelp.com/biz/twisted-sugar-gilbert-2?osq=soda+shop
> 
> Thursday- BBQ
> 
> Fri. T.B.D.
> 
> *This is my favorite week of the year…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, I hope you get your fair share of appreciation!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like you're on a roll bandit


----------



## Peteybadboy

Most beer Texas
Least Ct.

Eric those decoys are awesome. Thanks for posting. I think I asked for pics.?


----------



## EricFai

Thank Petey, maybe some day I can take up carving.


----------



## EricFai

So the cheek lines are defined last. That makes sense now.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Did you know that most murders by females are committed by poison?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Devious critters.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all everyone here up and astir. Puppy bounding around and out for pee time in the yard.

Since the bandsaw is working some shop time. Dr. check up this afternoon. Getting warm here in the afternoon, expect 90 today. Mornings and evenings good.

Watch that sugar intake DW on those freebees. We know how you might be with free catered food. Restraint. Hahahaha


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…55 cloudy, RAINY degrees outside….guess I won't be mowing the West Hay Field I call a yard..today..

Mortises to chop, whenever I head to the shop…

Pills taken, Mountain Dew Zero is trying to get BOTH eyes woke up….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Teacher appreciation week…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW, I hope you get your fair share of appreciation!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Every day… that is why I do it- one of my greatest rewards, especially at my age. Many, many stories :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Off we go - Staff meeting this AM then classes… 18 days until break…


----------



## bandit571

5 out of 6 mortises done….2 hours in the shop..

Having a late Lunch….Pastrami & Cheddar Cheese on Wheat…washed down with a Guinness…

Film in a little bit….even with the fan blowing right on me…still worked up a good sweat….might be working a bit too hard? Area right between the shoulder blades is HURTING…

Decided to stop for a while, sharpen a few chisels up…let the body rest for a while…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Majorca is the traditional name in the Majorquin dialect of Catalan Spanish. Mallorca is the anglicised version. The "J" and the "LL" are pronounced like the letter "Y." Havent watched that show, but they were filming parts of it very near where we live.

I would imagine most of the show is filmed where the uber rich congregate - which is not our neighborhood. Lol. And thank God. My wife is chummy with some of them, however.


> Brian; We have been watching a new series at least for us on TV, The Mallorca Files. Not a great show but fun to watch and the scenery is great. I spend more time watching the architecture and the cars than I do the show plot.
> 
> Look for you as a walk on.
> 
> Mallorca or Majorca which is correct? Or used on Island by the locals.?
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Define "stupidity?" 
It only takes an IQ of about 60 to drive a tractor and know how to grow food and take care of animals.
All the really smart guys are just fluffer nutter, really.

Anyway, no, I will endevour to prove Democracy is viable; and disprove Tytler.


> Does it prove history is not a continuous cycle of stupidity? ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## bandit571

Lay out toys…









Do a bit of chopping..









Once I get deep enough…test the fit…









The area I am working in..









Table top is sitting over on the tablesaw….dry fits..









Took an hour to get 3 mortises done…









20 minutes for the 4th one (out of 6)









Another 20 minutes for the 5th one….one more to go….decided to stop….sharpen the chisels…as getting the last one done will involve taking a couple clamps off…

That will be enough, for now…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Todays work. nearly 75 sand bags to prevent the drive and soil from washing out. I came up with this idea to see if Lowes had empty sand bags. bought 100, and started filling. Super for the contractor and the landscape architect came over all started talking. I said hold on, lets get focused. I need a wash out prevention strategy for the drive and some other locations. They are now doing what I asked for 3 months ago. Hook me up to city water, I will get a well later and then switch over. I am saving them money because they have to fix all wash outs!

I'm pretty beat after todays work, but I managed to get the bandsaw unboxed. It looks cool!










Having a long neck or two.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

So much for the pizza lunch- yuck from Sam's club…. I will bring my own food like I usually do….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Alexander Tytler was a Scottish aristocrat, Lord of the Manor, lawyer, judge, historian; and this theory that is credited to him does not appear in any of his published works, not even the slightest reference to it exists in his work. This Democratic Cycle Theory has also been credited to MacCauley and deToqueville, but regardless of whom authored it, it has become ingrained in the public consciousness - and for good reason which has nothing to do with truth, or truism. And we can be sure that, in this time about 220 yrs ago, all the European aristocracy were aware of, and deeply concerned about the unfolding new experiment in American governance - Jeffersonian Democracy.

Here, we have motive for this theory to be conjured to safeguard vested interests.

Now, this Tytler Democracy Cycle Theory is nothing more than a political weapon, wielded by the ruling class and dispersed to the masses by their administrators, who shield them. This theory makes the rounds of conservative groups every decade or so as a scapegoat - which makes the claim that democracy will always fail because people are too stupid to decide anything, too apathetic to participate, and should leave governance to those who know best.

It is the uber rich dynasties, the trillionares you dont know the names of, who loot the Treasuries of Nations, who take Nations to War when it suits their interests, and they use the banks and corporate structure as their tools of exploit. It is their game, and they make the rules. The poor huddled masses have exactly zero say in any of that, though they are led to believe that they do, that their Vote matters. And a caste of corruptible politicians is selected and installed in the halls of power to insulate these parasites from prosecution. It does not matter anymore who We vote for. The good men and women we elect and who initially mean well are drowned out by the corrupt, discredited by false accusation and character assassination, because they are threatening to the existing hierarchy.

This Tytler Cycle Theory is used to pass blame from the real criminals to those who cannot defend themselves - the poor and uneducated masses. And the conservative middle class buys the deception as they look for someone to blame for their struggle to make ends meet, their decreasing purchasing power, their ever increasing taxes, the ever expanding Law which inhibits their Liberty, the militarized Police State that encroaches upon their freedom.

Tytler himself was possessed of a condescending opinion of the common person as weak-willed and venal at best; and like the majority of European aristocrats of that period, considered the poor as nothing more than animals, animals that ought to be exterminated like pests. And they used Darwinian Theory to promote their ideas of racial purification, which soon became popularized among the elite with the eugenics programs. The "unwashed masses," as they called them. Nice people, and we should be highly vigilant of them because they are still in control today. Here, is the fundamental root of the popular view today that there are too many people.

The Theory as follows:

Democracy finds its strength in spiritual moral strength. Ok. That spiritual faith leads to abundance (prosperity doctrine preached by the televangelists). Maybe. This abundance leads to selfishness on the part of voters, who continually demand more services from the public purse. Nope. This leads to loss of faith and complacency. Nope. Eventually, leading to subservience to the State - which results in Democracy failing. Nope.

Politicians who use this Theory, and quote it in their sermons, have a clear message: if you expect too much from the government you will become a slave to the government. And if democracy fails, it is because of the weakness of the voters - not the weakness of the politicians and the corrupt political system, and those who ultimately control it.

You are to blame. So every tax-credit, every government service, every "gift" from the government is a mark of your weakness, and a symptom of the downfall you will bring about by your opposition to hard work. You should give to Gov, not take from Gov. But Government serves The People, not the other way around. Government is a contract we all enter into and it should benefit all of us equitably. We support and so benefit from the contribution. This Cycle Theory tells voters that they should ignore the billions upon billions corporations are able to avoid in taxes, to ignore individuals with vast wealth and resources who pay little to no taxes and hide their wealth in Foundations, while the burden is borne by a shrinking and less wealthy middle-class. Tells voters that spiritual faith is more important than physical comfort. Tells voters that the State is made strong by their suffering, and through their pain the State does prosper.

This whole theory contains several false premises, and those who promote it are telling you to give up your power. It is *true depthful education and a broad middle-class which afford the fruits of Democracy,* not some nebulous spirituality. This is Aristotles model of the finest form of Government. Whereas Tytler Cycle Theory will have you accept that Monarchy is the best form of government; and this is nothing more than a rehashed version of Plato´s ideal form of governance. And as Plato pointed out, the virtuous benevolent Philosopher King will eventually be replaced by those of inferior nature, and they will change the Law and the Education to siut them; and they will value Power, and this aim will lead them to War. Plato asserted that Democracy was the last stage in governance before outright tyranny. We the people fit nowhere in Plato´s puzzle, except as cannon fodder. It is the exhorbitant cost of War and Empire that will cause democracies to fail.

Aristotle affirmed that election of leaders by ballot was the mark of Oligarchy. Democracy, he clarified, is the selection of leaders by Lot, with strict term-limits, which benefits the masses, those without resources who have to work for a living. Here, the legislators have no recourse to corruption, and should not be allowed to accrue resources while in office. Aristotle observed, later on, that tyrants require their subjects to be poor in material and spirit - and by breaking down their learning to the lowest common denominator, by breaking down familial bonds, by breaking down their societal bonds - can tyrants remain in power - which is precisely the grand agenda we witness in the West today. The democratic process is not flawed, the Electorate needs only to be better informed, especially about Economics, and they must participate in their own governance.

Thomas Jefferson reaffirms Aristotle when he said: "the cornerstone of Democracy rests on a foundation of an educated electorate who are well informed, they can be trusted with their own government."

These people, the Lords of the New Old Church, have no patriotic concern for National boundaries, they loot Nations of resources by privatization and PPPs, hook Nations to ever growing indebtedness through Usury, and exploit people as serfs. But go ahead and pass blame to those who are not guilty, rather than taking action and educating them. We The People do not oppress anyone. We The People do not rob the resources of Nations. We The People do not cause inflation and economic ruin. We The People do not decimate our industry by shipping it off to other Nations to maximize profit. We The People do not manipulate what should be a Free-Market Economy to benefit monopolists at our expense. We The People do not circumvent Constitutions by Executive Order. We The People did not impose the Income Tax as a security against the ever increasing National Debt which we have no control over. We The People did not invent Global Surveilance Systems and Social Credit Scores. We The People do not take Nations to War.

The Public institutions of learning in the western democracies do not educate children anymore. They indoctrinate them, and churn out autonomatons, at worst, just able to distinguish letters and numbers on a keypad, at best able to extract relevant info from a technical manual in order to troubleshoot mechanical systems failures. Sure, some small minority will excel, when it should be the maximum majority. And this is exactly what David Rockefeller envisioned when he directed his Foundation, in cahoots with the Carnegie Foundation, to infiltrate all western (and eatsern) institutions of learning and rewrite the curriculas to conform to their oligarchical interests. This is no secret, Nor is it a conspiracy theory. Mr. Rockefeller was quite open about his goals and admitted such in public on numerous occasions.

And if the poor masses are given opportunity, the majority will contribute - one only need witness the substantial increase in the black and hispanic middle-class in the last few decades as a giant success of democracy. Speak of low-level crime as a failure of democracy, and I will say your aim is pointed in the wrong direction, and I have already given the solutions. Speak of Apathy as some kind of prevalent incurable cancer, and I will say, sure, there are those people, and there are many too who are active in the causes they believe in, and many who try to make a difference, and and many who are angry that their voice goes unheard.

Support this Tytler Cycle theory, and you support the so called Elitists - which is what they want. And they will laugh at you condesceningly from the safety of their sprawling mansions, mega-yachts, and leer jets.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's Learjet and they actually prefer a Gulfstream, ideally a G650.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I managed to get the bandsaw unboxed. It looks cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a long neck or two.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thx for posting here your updates. Q: How does the saw get from the pallet to the roller stand?

Long necks? I hope that they are Coors long necks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- +1*

Very well said but I need to really re-read and absorb the post…


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW - how does the 500 lb bandsaw get from the pallet to the mobile base. I am stubborn. I will use leverage.

Golf today. Sore from bagging sand yesterday.

Brian, you posted probably very good info. Way to much for me to read first thing in the morning.


----------



## 987Ron

It is a misty type morning, rain later maybe and 90. Probably just sprinkles. 
Today iis a sloth day, slow down take it a bit easy. Some workshop time and get the P-car out for a bit. It has been neglected a lot during the Hip replacement and recovery, time to give it it's due.

Have a good mid week.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuuummmm…

60 cloudy, misty degrees outside. Looking like a good day to hide out in the shop….we'll see..

1 eyeball is awake, waiting on Mountain Dew Zero to get the other woke up….pills taken…grass too wet to mow, mower needs gas anyway…


----------



## EricFai

Great excuse not to mow the lawn. No Gas.


----------



## bandit571

Well, at least the right kind of gas, anyway….mower won't run on Methane….


----------



## bandit571

2 hours IN the shop…5 more mortises chopped, counting 2 dovetail sockets…film in a little bit..

DoorDash sent MY Lunch to the wrong street address…wasn't even close…driver hasn't a clue as to where he needs to go…

50 degrees, 98% humidity with a drizzle of rain…


----------



## bandit571

Full dry fit..
.








and









Needs a bit of fine tuning…before the glue arrives










Had 2 dovetails to do…and,








2 holes to dig…
Guess I'd better go and catch up on that Blog….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Define "stupidity?"
> It only takes an IQ of about 60 to drive a tractor and know how to grow food and take care of animals.
> All the really smart guys are just fluffer nutter, really.
> 
> Anyway, no, I will endevour to prove Democracy is viable; and disprove Tytler.
> 
> Does it prove history is not a continuous cycle of stupidity? ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


James F Welles, Ph.D., points out in Understanding Stupidity that they are intentional decisions motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink. Intentional is the reason stupidity cannot be fixed ;((

https://personalityanalysistest.com/average-iq/average-iq-by-profession-best-guide/

It looks like I was way ahead when I started driving the tractor when I was 6 yo ) It looks like our immigrant farmworkers are ahead of the game too. No wonder farmers are so successful in maintaining the food supply.

The "proof" seems to be ideological and does not explain the current events we are experiencing here without any accountability or responsibility. How can you deny the Apathy phase of the Tytler cycle: *accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption.* They solved the incarceration rates here by releasing career criminals to prey on us and businesses.

I met a guy today out exercising yesterday that had his F250 stolen 2 weeks after they tried to steal mine. He got it back but lots of damage. Police told him they steal most to back through storefronts to get ATMs. Grocery store a couple of miles west had $50,000 damage from that a few days ago. Seattle hit a new low yesterday with armed robbers stealing cell phones and backpacks from middle school students. Kindergarten kids are asking their parents if they are evil because they are white. There were 2 shootings within a couple of miles on both sides of us this morning. Police are being injured by criminals. They risk prison or death if they try to prevent that from happening. Please include the current situation in the rebuttal: *accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

bandit, that looks like a lot more fun than trying to protect the neighborhood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW 200 years ago John Adams said, "Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Short lunch break- I am enjoying a short break and Bandit's woodworking and the fantastic info from Brian and Top Max… later….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes Sir, thank you. But it was a play on words, as in - leering down upon the masses from above.


> It s Learjet and they actually prefer a Gulfstream, ideally a G650.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Topa, here is my final rebuttal on this subject, in the form of question:

Are you claiming that all of the members here at LJs are stupid, apathetic, and do not take responsibilty for their actions, mistakes, and shortcomings?

Because I do not think they will agree with you. I sure dont.

I have outed your pet theory for what it is. I have shown who is responsible when democracy fails, and why it fails. I have shown how Democracy can be viable and endure. I have given the cure for the symptoms of an illness you describe as incurable. Now I have better things to do, and will get off this merry-go-round.

Peace, light, and love.


----------



## bandit571

In light of today being the 4th of May

According to Old Ben Kenobi…"So, what I have told you is the truth, from a certain point of view"

Things are a little "Different" out on the Left Coast…the Land of the Moonbeam Governors…..and "Flower Power"


----------



## bandit571

Blog has been up-dated…I think I am quite done for today in the shop…MIGHT need a few more 24" clamps, BEFORE the glue up can happen….

Been a drab and dreary day, today….yet the Boss wants things done outside…and doesn't think I was getting anything "done"....if'n it ain't on HER list, it don't count…list gets made up, without EVER asking me what I need to get "done"....

Brian: Go and look up the lyrics to Motley Crue's "Wild Side" song….then see how it applies to Bob's little world…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thank you, DW. I will accept the acorn! Because everything that the mighty Oak will become, all the myriad of twisting branches, the unweilding strength of its trunk, every vein in its manifold leaves, all the oxygen it breathes forth into this world, every seed that springs forward from its potential, is contained in that gem )))


> *Brian- +1*
> 
> Very well said but I need to really re-read and absorb the post…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, Sir. Be back in a minute or two.

Mission accomplished!

Watched a youtube, them doing the song live. Not really my style, not a bad song. Was trying to read the lyrics but there are these hot chicas in leather strutting it on stage and they kept distracting me. Lyrics arent all that bad either, a few lines really quite clever.



> Brian: Go and look up the lyrics to Motley Crue s "Wild Side" song….then see how it applies to Bob s little world…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Bandit, and thanks for the little pointer about chopping above the bench leg. I never thought about it. No bounce, and solid.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, here is my final rebuttal on this subject, in the form of question:
> 
> Are you claiming that all of the members here at LJs are stupid, apathetic, and do not take responsibilty for their actions, mistakes, and shortcomings?


No, I did not say anything about all LJs. You asked for the definition.


> I have shown how Democracy can be viable and endure.


I did not say it is not viable. It created one of 3 affluent middle classes in the history of the world. Endurance depends on how long it takes to qualify. All empires have failed in the past. Will China or the Soviet Union re-establish their second empires?

Happy to kiss the merry-go-round good bye ) Wish I could kiss the Left Coast good bye ;((((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Brian: Go and look up the lyrics to Motley Crue s "Wild Side" song….then see how it applies to Bob s little world…
> 
> - bandit571


No doubt about it. I had no idea they were so preceptive when that song came out 35 years ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL SKILLED TRADES DAY*
There are more jobs than workers, too! And the trend will continue for the next couple of decades. Therefore, National Skilled Trades Day is important today and in the future. Baby boomers retire faster than companies can fill job openings increasing the demand for skilled workers. Pair the drastic costs of a college degree making education unattainable for many and a skilled trade becomes the smart alternative.


----------



## EricFai

Happy to be in the Skilled Trades. It is sad that the younger generations are not interested. We need more apprenticeship programs in this country.


----------



## bandit571

I did make "Trades" back in the late 1990s…..as a Carpenter…

Had one kid in my crew….that just could not work and talk at the same time….and he LOVED to talk….a week later, he was on someone else's crew….as I needed to get all them caisons formed up….AND the Tie Beams…for a "Cooling Shed…..160' clear span, by 1250' long with an overhead crane, and a railroad siding…..

Worthington Steel, Monroe, Ohio…..they were bringing in coils of steel right from the A-K Steel plant just up the road in Middletown, OH. They finally tested that crane, by picking up 2 coils of steel….185,000 pounds….crane did bow a little bit….about 6" from what I heard.

Idea was, Coil cars were pushed into the building on the tracks….the crane would unload the coils ( still HOT, BTW) and set them out onto the gravel floor. We also built 2 roadways through the building, one at each end….Thick concrete ones…one at ground level, the other needed to be the same height as the factory floor, about 10' higher than the gravel…..

Red iron included a crane rail joist…so the caisons had to support both the columns for the building and the crane rail….caisons were sunk as deep as we could go…trying to find solid ground that resembled bedrock…yeah…some being 28' to 32' down…..set a rebar cage down inside, and form up a pier with anchor bolts..for those columns.

Tie beams were 6" square rebar cages..160' long, buried in a 12" x 16" house shaped concrete beam….

Did not have the time to deal with kids that stood around and talked all day…I was even "certified" as an A-hole….


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, you had to watch out for yourself. If the kid was talking to much he would have missed the important stuff, safety comes first on the job site.

And that's an interesting story.

I worked out in Wyoming for a few years, the contractor did a lot of work for the gas companies. Steel structures and interior finishes. At time we had to remove part of the roof panels an pulling so they could replace the compressors. The size of 4 school busses. Then put the roof back after the crane did what they had to.


----------



## EricFai

A nice afternoon here today, shop time. Worked on the Moxon Vise Hardware install to the chops. And cut the area to create the clamping ears on the bottom of the rear chop.









Link to blog for those who would like more details
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23634


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* here is an acorn- great post…










I worked from 1968 to 98 in a steel mill. Unskilled by choice for I took the "Tool Crib" route… 30 and out with full benefits even till today… Met a lot of tradespeople and we hung out both in and out of work…many memories of them coming to the crib for fresh clothing after a hard job.

*Top Max* - the electricians had the highest paying trade and cleaner jobs per see…

*Eric-* enjoyed your post and what is the trade that you were in?

*Anybody else wanna share their "trade"?*


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. Carpenter and Painter. And as a carpenter I have done many aspects of it, to include drywall work.


----------



## BurlyBob

Acorn" Someone here on Lumber Jocks has a brief poem at the bottom of his entries that I quite like and what to carve out for a sign in my shop.

'The mightiest Oak in the forest is just a little nut that held it's ground'.

Causes one to take a moment, pause and consider all deep profound meanings in that brief phrase.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* Thx well stated…

*
· When you believe firmly in something, stand your ground.

· When you are starting out, and the path is hard, keep plowing.

· When it seems as if everyone is against you, but you know what you are saying is true. Hold on!

· The mighty oak was once a small nut, and as some of us know who go against the norm, the only thing normal is a setting on a dryer.

· Your ideas might seem a little 'nutty.'

· Your vision might be odd

· But when you hold firm, stand your ground, knowing that the seed you sow will one day reap great rewards, you will look back wondering how you became an overnight success. *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *BB-* Thx well stated…
> 
> *
> · When you believe firmly in something, stand your ground.
> 
> · When you are starting out, and the path is hard, keep plowing.
> 
> · When it seems as if everyone is against you, but you know what you are saying is true. Hold on!
> 
> · The mighty oak was once a small nut, and as some of us know who go against the norm, the only thing normal is a setting on a dryer.
> 
> · Your ideas might seem a little 'nutty.'
> 
> · Your vision might be odd
> 
> · But when you hold firm, stand your ground, knowing that the seed you sow will one day reap great rewards, you will look back wondering how you became an overnight success. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Standing ground at chity hall for over a decade ;(( One would think protecting lives and property would have higher priority, eh?

May is National Wildfire Awareness Month. Next chity council meeting I will mention continuing to accommodate fire code violatoins is a violatoin of their oaths of office, a gross misdemeanor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max* - the electricians had the highest paying trade and cleaner jobs per see…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Here, sheet metal, plumbers, and pipefitters had higher pay. Too many scabs in electrical ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit, you had to watch out for yourself. If the kid was talking to much he would have missed the important stuff, safety comes first on the job site.
> 
> And that s an interesting story.
> 
> I worked out in Wyoming for a few years, the contractor did a lot of work for the gas companies. Steel structures and interior finishes. At time we had to remove part of the roof panels an pulling so they could replace the compressors. The size of 4 school busses. Then put the roof back after the crane did what they had to.
> 
> - Eric


Why did they need compressors that big?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I did make "Trades" back in the late 1990s…..as a Carpenter…
> ....
> 
> Did not have the time to deal with kids that stood around and talked all day…I was even "certified" as an A-hole….
> 
> - bandit571


I met a guy on a new school job that had what I assume was a higher certification. He was the only guy on the electrical crew that spoke English. He was hired to tell the immigrant workers how to do the job. The contractor was a minority contractor. I have no idea how they were excused from public works requirements to pay standard wages. Or, how those workers were licensed. Not sure why to school district put up with the quality of work or why the electrical inspector approved it! ;(( I could not believe it when 2 of those workers were squatted down at an outlet with a polarity device for a few minutes discussing what could be the problem!

I was there doing the automated control system. In the boiler room with all piping exposed, I never saw a more disgusting mess! ;(( One piece of equipment I need to run a conduit to had the power leaning one way, the fire system leaning another, and another conduit leaning a 3rd direction ;(( I wondered if I should run my conduit verticallY or let it lean the 4th direction to match existing. I ran it vertically, but it did not match the sloppy mess in the boiler room ;(( I think I should have leaned it the 4th direction )) My workmanship made that mess look even worse!

Anyway, back to the 'certification' of their foreman. He told me he took a drink out of his water bottle. He thought he heard or felt something odd. He looked in it and saw 2 razor blades! (


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Getting worse in Tacoma for motels ;(( They had an incident on the news about a clerk defending herself. Interviewing other employees about the situation in the area one mentioned they board up rooms every night to protect them. I assume the rented rooms are not boarded up ;((


----------



## EricFai

TopMax, the compressors were used to pump the natural gas down the pipe lines. This was for the oil and gas industry.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…on this 5th of May…


----------



## 987Ron

My trades, chores with Dad, Grandfather, Survey Crew chopping sight lines through brush and rattlesnakes in W Texas, Okla, Kansas, and living life.

Morning all. Dentist later, early afternoon. $$$. Crown replacement. Yuck.

Did get some shop time in early, very simple toy cars for Christmas donation to Charities. Boring but good place for some small cutoffs and scraps. Pile of pine from a home builder to use also.

Later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Take your choice…*










*NATIONAL DAY OF PRAYER*
The National Day of Prayer is observed annually on the first Thursday in May. This day observance, designated by the United States Congress, asks people "to turn to God in prayer and meditation."

*and others…*

*NATIONAL DAY OF REASON*
National Day of Reason is observed each year on the first Thursday in the month of May. The observance originated in 2003 in response to the perceived unconstitutional National Day of Prayer. According to the organizers of the day, the National Day of Prayer, "violates the First Amendment of The United States Constitution because it asks federal, state and local government entities to set aside tax dollar supported time and space to engage in religious ceremonies."

*WORLD PASSWORD DAY*
Each year on the first Thursday in May, World Password Day promotes better password habits. Passwords are critical gatekeepers to our digital identities, allowing us to access online shopping, dating, banking, social media, private work, and life communications.

*CINCO DE MAYO*
Cinco De Mayo's deeply rooted history in the Franco-Mexican War influenced Mexican-Mexican American communities in the early years of the American Civil War. In the early 1860s, as the Civil War erupted, these communities took up the banner of the Cinco De Mayo celebration as a way to commemorate the cause of freedom and democracy. Today, in the United States, Americans celebrate Mexican-American heritage and pride annually on May 5th.

Cinco de Mayo is Spanish for "fifth of May."


----------



## 987Ron

Really not sure about all this password usage. My Grandson writes code for a major company, AI and Voice recognition. DIL had a friend who could not get into her deceased husbands computer, Nicklas ask her 3 or 4 questions, like Mothers in law maiden name etc. and within 10 min. had the computer open and working.

A lot of the sites have a "forgot your password" button to click on and then send a temp or access code to reset your password using email. How secure is that.

Apple phones are a real PITA over security. I do not need or want all their double security nonsense, but they keep pushing it. I am not in an office or job site, have no credit card or other info on the phone, it is not a small computer for me, just a phone, no text, no email, no shopping on it. Just a phone. Not a fan of Apple products, software is confusing and not logical. Apple has to much control of your Apple product.


----------



## bandit571

Thursday Morning…Shoptime…am now a sweaty mess…and…not a single beer in the house?

1st…clean a few spots up..









Then the glue ups started..









Then the sawing and resawing began…









First I had to mill 2 drawer runners, then glue them in place..
Drawer needed a back, but NOT 7/8" thick..so…









That is better….









The only drawer part not sitting there, is the 1/4" plywood bottom…thin "stick" are to guide the drawer. 1 drawer front, 2 drawer sides, and that drawer back….and that will be enough for today….I think…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax, the compressors were used to pump the natural gas down the pipe lines. This was for the oil and gas industry.
> 
> - Eric


I thought it might be for moving products. I didn't think of natural gas 

I worked on a lot of pump stations on pipelines when they started automating water and sewer districts for remote control in the 70s.

I don't do any phone apps for financial or personal data either. Our son, a computer whiz kid, says each of those apps is a security breach. All the apps want access to all of the data on the phone. I read Papa Murphy's pizza ordering fine print. It said they might do psychological evaluations. Why would they need those for ordering pizza? )) I do text. Never respond to a text scam telling them to stop. It confirms it is a valid phone number ;( the world was much safer prior to the digital age.


----------



## bandit571

There was a story about an "Irish Brigade" formed up in Mexico..during the Mexican-American War. 1848 time line

Brigade started out as a bunch of Irish American Soldiers…getting tired of the "Papist" treatments..so, they up and deserted…and enlisted in the Mexican Army…..They were attracting Irish recruits right off the boat..

On the day Mexico City's Fortress fell….The American Army hung most of that Brigade..the signal was when the Mexican flag was lowered….

This Brigade is remembered to this day, in Mexico…

Look it up sometime…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Take your choice…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL DAY OF PRAYER*
> The National Day of Prayer is observed annually on the first Thursday in May. This day observance, designated by the United States Congress, asks people "to turn to God in prayer and meditation."
> 
> *and others…*
> 
> *NATIONAL DAY OF REASON*
> National Day of Reason is observed each year on the first Thursday in the month of May. The observance originated in 2003 in response to the perceived unconstitutional National Day of Prayer. According to the organizers of the day, the National Day of Prayer, "violates the First Amendment of The United States Constitution because it asks federal, state and local government entities to set aside tax dollar supported time and space to engage in religious ceremonies."
> 
> *WORLD PASSWORD DAY*
> Each year on the first Thursday in May, World Password Day promotes better password habits. Passwords are critical gatekeepers to our digital identities, allowing us to access online shopping, dating, banking, social media, private work, and life communications.
> 
> *CINCO DE MAYO*
> Cinco De Mayo's deeply rooted history in the Franco-Mexican War influenced Mexican-Mexican American communities in the early years of the American Civil War. In the early 1860s, as the Civil War erupted, these communities took up the banner of the Cinco De Mayo celebration as a way to commemorate the cause of freedom and democracy. Today, in the United States, Americans celebrate Mexican-American heritage and pride annually on May 5th.
> 
> Cinco de Mayo is Spanish for "fifth of May."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Which are you going to celebrate?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There was a story about an "Irish Brigade" formed up in Mexico..during the Mexican-American War. 1848 time line
> 
> Brigade started out as a bunch of Irish American Soldiers…getting tired of the "Papist" treatments..so, they up and deserted…and enlisted in the Mexican Army…..They were attracting Irish recruits right off the boat..
> 
> On the day Mexico City s Fortress fell….The American Army hung most of that Brigade..the signal was when the Mexican flag was lowered….
> 
> This Brigade is remembered to this day, in Mexico…
> 
> Look it up sometime…..
> 
> - bandit571


I did. St. Patricks Brigade.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Have a friend here, his son recently opened a wine bar in Palma, a smashing success.









I dont do the vino myself, some of the vintages looked interesting. The Bestiale was a cider-wine mix that I was championing, as close to beer as I could get.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Cabinet maker, carpenter, painter.

I did a trim-out install today, multi-layered baseboard, crown, and some picture-frame trim molding, a small office for an American woman friend here, who is a master cake maker. She made me a passion-fruit pie to take home with me tonight. Yum.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Take your choice…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL DAY OF PRAYER*
> The National Day of Prayer is observed annually on the first Thursday in May. This day observance, designated by the United States Congress, asks people "to turn to God in prayer and meditation."
> 
> *and others…*
> 
> *NATIONAL DAY OF REASON*
> National Day of Reason is observed each year on the first Thursday in the month of May. The observance originated in 2003 in response to the perceived unconstitutional National Day of Prayer. According to the organizers of the day, the National Day of Prayer, "violates the First Amendment of The United States Constitution because it asks federal, state and local government entities to set aside tax dollar supported time and space to engage in religious ceremonies."
> 
> *WORLD PASSWORD DAY*
> Each year on the first Thursday in May, World Password Day promotes better password habits. Passwords are critical gatekeepers to our digital identities, allowing us to access online shopping, dating, banking, social media, private work, and life communications.
> 
> *CINCO DE MAYO*
> Cinco De Mayo's deeply rooted history in the Franco-Mexican War influenced Mexican-Mexican American communities in the early years of the American Civil War. In the early 1860s, as the Civil War erupted, these communities took up the banner of the Cinco De Mayo celebration as a way to commemorate the cause of freedom and democracy. Today, in the United States, Americans celebrate Mexican-American heritage and pride annually on May 5th.
> 
> Cinco de Mayo is Spanish for "fifth of May."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Which are you going to celebrate?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*National Day of Prayer-* We won't see much if any media coverage, regardless prayer is part of my daily life

*...Reason* I do my best throughout the day…

*...Password* stay diligent… back when my email for a now-defunct service was put on the "dark web" that is another story for another day. Yes- A password is a must to keep diligent.

*... Cinco* Bandit great info and thx to Top Max for the follow-up.


----------



## 987Ron

home from the Dentist. 3 hr in the chair, More than expected by me and the Dentist. Tylenol tonight. 
Time to relax and decompress.


----------



## EricFai

Brian, those are best tips yo receive, baked goods. I'll take those any day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Which are you going to celebrate?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *National Day of Prayer-* We won t see much if any media coverage, regardless prayer is part of my daily life
> 
> *...Reason* I do my best throughout the day…
> 
> *...Password* stay diligent… back when my email for a now-defunct service was put on the "dark web" that is another story for another day. Yes- A password is a must to keep diligent.
> 
> *... Cinco* Bandit great info and thx to Top Max for the follow-up.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I thought you might choose that one  I will too.

google "Child Gang's Violent Spree Shakes Up Downtown Boston" This country needs all the prayers it can get ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

Here are the last 2 efforts at this joint. The first photo is with a 6 degree wedge the second is with a 5 degree wedge.



















I'm going with the 5 degree wedge. I'm also thinking of stopping the cut closer to the bend point. Maybe 1/8" to 1/4" below the bend point. The best part of this is I can repeat this process on all 4 legs.

Tomorrow I begin learning half blind hounds tooth dovetails!


----------



## EricFai

Looks like you nailed it BBob. That must have been the trick, shorter wedges.


----------



## bandit571

Some idiot went back down to the shop…found out a saw was way too dull..









There IS a SHARP saw in the background…now I find it..after do a jig..









To cut corner blocks..









One in each corner of the base….also gives me a way to attach the top to the base…later..









Mitre square…to make sure I was cutting at 45 degrees…

Plus drill and counter sink for 2 screws per block…

That will be quite enough "FUN" for today…


----------



## EricFai

Moving right along Bandit. Looks good,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* In a former time, I did this type of woodworking. I enjoy seeing and thinking about the processes…










*Questions?*

*+1 Green R*

*+1 Red R * I have a question? Is there an allowance for a bottom gap to collect glue that is similar to dowel joints?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> To cut corner blocks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One in each corner of the base….also gives me a way to attach the top to the base…later..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitre square…to make sure I was cutting at 45 degrees…
> 
> Plus drill and counter sink for 2 screws per block…
> 
> That will be quite enough "FUN" for today…
> 
> - bandit571


*+1 * Pun intended- your shop doesn't have a $100 red Woodpecker square…










*and an Acorn…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-*


----------



## BurlyBob

DW What I'm planning on doing is squirt a bunch of glue down each side of the tenon and in the slits, pound the wedges in and call it quits.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW What I m planning on doing is squirt a bunch of glue down each side of the tenon and in the slits, pound the wedges in and call it quits.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I didn't see a smiley face so I hope that is not what you are going to do. IMO "BRUSH' or distribute a film of glue to both surfaces- the wedge will then bond both surfaces.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I need to convince the chity "We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

News flash:

Elon Musk tried to buy Nancy Pelosi. The Devil declined his offer.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have only two kindergarten memories, one of them is this.










The other is snacktime cookies, the cheap generic version of oreos.

Oh, and a honarable mention for kickball.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> News flash:
> 
> Elon Musk tried to buy Nancy Pelosi. The Devil declined his offer.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


)))))))))))


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, recovering from the Dental work yesterday, both the gum and the pocket book.

Be a warm day today already 70is and 91 later. Turned on the shop AC, after breakfast do a little work.

Have a good TGIF day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, pills taken….almost awake, now….

Used to remember when being a FRIDAY…meant something good…


----------



## 987Ron

Scene from my workbench…...Part of my fleet of trucks, 24 total. Very simple pine, sanded corners and edges. Made for a Charity group that takes things like this for Christmas time.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice trucks Ron.


----------



## bandit571

Nice Pickemups…...Cherry red metal flake for the paint?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice project- how about a couple of Porsche's?


----------



## 987Ron

DW you ask about my Dad's violins…...Here are two one a 3/4 size and one full size. He made all except the pegs, strings and bridge. Inlays, purling, neck all done by hand. He made over 120 Violins and Violas. Amazing to me he did it all in the corner of his garage, on a 2 ft. by 3 ft so called work bench. Won several awards at International violin makers assoc. of N. Amer. and others. He also spent a good deal of time securing old beat up violins and refurbishing them. These were given to students in the local schools who could not afford an instrument, done through 2 teachers. Have the commendations from the school system that he received on several occasions.























































Most were for advanced classical and country and western players. Once saw Merle Haggard, Roy Clark and another C &W musician sitting in Dad's garage playing different violins of his and just having a good time. They had a recording studio in Tulsa and drove up to see Dad. Wish I had a recording of that. He made a violin for M. Haggard with a Yellow rose inlaid in the back and roses around the sides. All as a reminder of Bob Wills and his Texas Playboys.

Good memories.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

All I can say is - Wow! Great stories.


> DW you ask about my Dad s violins…...Here are two one a 3/4 size and one full size. He made all except the pegs, strings and bridge. Inlays, purling, neck all done by hand. He made over 120 Violins and Violas. Amazing to me he did it all in the corner of his garage, on a 2 ft. by 3 ft so called work bench. Won several awards at International violin makers assoc. of N. Amer. and others. He also spent a good deal of time securing old beat up violins and refurbishing them. These were given to students in the local schools who could not afford an instrument, done through 2 teachers. Have the commendations from the school system that he received on several occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most were for advanced classical and country and western players. Once saw Merle Haggard, Roy Clark and another C &W musician sitting in Dad s garage playing different violins of his and just having a good time. They had a recording studio in Tulsa and drove up to see Dad. Wish I had a recording of that. He made a violin for M. Haggard with a Yellow rose inlaid in the back and roses around the sides. All as a reminder of Bob Wills and his Texas Playboys.
> 
> Good memories.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## controlfreak

Good stuff there Ron.

I went out to the shop and started planing some Sapele or Mahogany that I reclaimed from a wardrobe on side of the road. Mostly for exercise but also practice. I kept trying to plane a hump out of the middle but wasn't getting anywhere. I finally started looking at it closely and found my trouble. It was flexing to flat on each pass. I gotta get better at reading a board before I start working it. I will cut it up into smaller pieces to make boxes out of. I had to get the old finish off anyway.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Wonderful project and history- Thx for sharing


----------



## EricFai

Ron, nice looking fleet you have there.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for the comments. He made his own varnish as required in international contests, no store bought. In making varnish it is an exothermic reaction and his first resulted in a big spewing of stinky mess all over the patio. He finally did perfect it. Also all glue was hide glue from the hot pot. Most musical instruments are made with hide glue so they can be disassembled if necessary for repair.

Thanks again. The old hide glue pot smell is in my memory forever. Stunk then but nice memory now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Smells have a stronger link to memory and emotion than any of the other senses. Scents bypass the thalamus and go straight to the brain's smell center, known as the olfactory bulb. The olfactory bulb is directly connected to the amygdala and hippocampus, which might explain why the smell of something can so immediately trigger a detailed memory or even intense emotion.

For myself, it is at the gas pump while pumping gasoline. Memories as a teenager working and pumping gas live with me till today…


----------



## bandit571

Glue up has been done…only a small amount of cussing was required…quarter-sized black spider thought it would try to help out…did not go well for the spider.. Processing photos in a little bit…Lunch 1st

Roast Beef & Cheddar, on a toasted English Muffin…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, Interesting and famous Dad. Nice trucks too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For myself, it is at the gas pump while pumping gasoline. Memories as a teenager working and pumping gas live with me till today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When we were converting stations to self-serve, I wondered what all those people pumping would do? One guy I'll never forget told me he could hardly wait for me to finish wiring a machine in a factory. I asked why? He said it will replace me and end my job ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Before I started in 1965 as gas jockey we had clean shirts and had a protocol- Greet the customer with a good attitude, pump their gas, and give them green stamps. Before my day they even had uniforms with hats… The interesting part these were men supporting a lifestyle as a gas station worker- go figure


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Before I started in 1965 as gas jockey we had clean shirts and had a protocol- Greet the customer with a good attitude, pump their gas, and give them green stamps. Before my day they even had uniforms with hats… The interesting part these were men supporting a lifestyle as a gas station worker- go figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Back then standards were a lot higher. All jobs paid a living wage. I went to school with lots of kids whose dads were single income farm laborers.


----------



## controlfreak

Those guys probably got tips too.

I can't remember the actual dollar amounts but my father said when dating my mother he could take her out to dinner and a live show for something insane like five bucks.


----------



## 987Ron

Anyone remember the gas stations (70s??) where you got a plate or a fork or spoon or something and in time a full set. Forgot how much gas you had to pump to get the "gift".


----------



## bandit571

With every fill up.

Early 60s…helped out at my Dad's place….SOHIO…gas was $0.28 per gallon….we also cleaned the winshields, and checked the oil. Remember when you had to open the tank back at the rear license plate holder….it was hinged..

Saturday afternoon….I would take my Franklin fifty cent piece across the street, to The DeGraff Creamery, and blow it on a Chocolate Sunday….with chocolate Ice Cream and crushed peanuts….come back across the busy State Route 69…...busy with Dayton, OH people heading for Indian Lake, Ohio.

Every night, we'd have to go out and get the readings off of each pump…to record how much gas was sold that day..


----------



## DS

Ron, that is a very nice legacy from your Father.
How cool that he got hem played by famous musicians.

I always appreciated and sought out feedback from experienced musicians as it helped me improve my instruments.
It takes time to develop and fine tune a good style and tone that becomes identifiable as "yours".

Again, how cool. Thanks for sharing.



> DW you ask about my Dad s violins…...Here are two one a 3/4 size and one full size. He made all except the pegs, strings and bridge. Inlays, purling, neck all done by hand. He made over 120 Violins and Violas. Amazing to me he did it all in the corner of his garage, on a 2 ft. by 3 ft so called work bench. Won several awards at International violin makers assoc. of N. Amer. and others. He also spent a good deal of time securing old beat up violins and refurbishing them. These were given to students in the local schools who could not afford an instrument, done through 2 teachers. Have the commendations from the school system that he received on several occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most were for advanced classical and country and western players. Once saw Merle Haggard, Roy Clark and another C &W musician sitting in Dad s garage playing different violins of his and just having a good time. They had a recording studio in Tulsa and drove up to see Dad. Wish I had a recording of that. He made a violin for M. Haggard with a Yellow rose inlaid in the back and roses around the sides. All as a reminder of Bob Wills and his Texas Playboys.
> 
> Good memories.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## bandit571

Friday's Follies..start of the glue up..









F style clamps weren't getting the job done….we have ways..









We get out the BIG clamps….fun part was rotating this mess down to the floor..









Checked for square..and promptly ran out of the right sized screws….well, they are known as glue blocks…









Might want to tip-toe as you walk past….

next item on the to do list?









Need to make these parts into a drawer…TOMORROW….was working way too hard for a Friday..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> With every fill up.
> 
> Early 60s…helped out at my Dad s place….SOHIO…gas was $0.28 per gallon….we also cleaned the winshields, and checked the oil. Remember when you had to open the tank back at the rear license plate holder….it was hinged..
> 
> Saturday afternoon….I would take my Franklin fifty cent piece across the street, to The DeGraff Creamery, and blow it on a Chocolate Sunday….with chocolate Ice Cream and crushed peanuts….come back across the busy State Route 69…...busy with Dayton, OH people heading for Indian Lake, Ohio.
> 
> Every night, we d have to go out and get the readings off of each pump…to record how much gas was sold that day..
> 
> - bandit571


When I started wiring service stations as an apprentice, the readings off the pumps were the tank leak detection system for the storage tanks. If there was too much difference between deliveries and sold, there was a leak. By the late 70s they started installing double tanks with leak detectors.

In the early days of self-serve, we just added remote controls to the manual pumps. One conversion I worked on had a "blonde" cashier ) One day her shift changed while I was working. She asked me to add up the pump readings from all the pumps for her shift total. She said if she doesn't start getting them added correctly she was going to be fired )

News said the Downtown Seattle Association's survey says 2/3s of Seattle residents are considering moving because of crime and homeless camps occupying parks and polluting the area. They also reported fentanyl smoking on public transportation is a public health issue. Some bus drivers are going to emergency rooms when it affects them to the point they are no longer able to drive ;(( Public transportation is dangerous for elderly women too. At the station, a couple of miles west of here another 63 yo was assaulted and robbed. Hit in her face with a rock she lost at least one tooth and several more are loose. The brazen perpetrator did this 50 feet from a police station!

Interesting quote I saw this morning: "American political system that's trapped in a doomsday spiral of discord and division……."


----------



## EricFai

Shop time this afternoon, that I get paid for. Started in with (3) 32" base cabinets.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Shop time this afternoon, that I get paid for. Started in with (3) 32" base cabinets.
> 
> - Eric


Hope that you had a good day? Are you having a cold one?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max +1*

* One conversion I worked on had a "blonde" cashier )*


----------



## EricFai

DW, I don't drink much, but it was a good day.

I cut the plywood down to size (needed for each piece, 3 sets) ran dados in the side and back panels. Fit the bottom and one shelf. Need a little interior sanding and I can glue the cases together.

I have face frames to build, but that should not take to long. Then glue everything together. After that I can move on to Shaker style doors.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit +1* You inspired me with the "clamps"










I had to go out and pay homage to the (4) 6-footers that were used in large case good cabinet projects.
I will never use them, but as a game trophy hunter, these are some of my trophies.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I had to go out and pay homage to the (4) 6-footers that were used in large case good cabinet projects.
> I will never use them, but as a game trophy hunter, these are some of my trophies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Those are nice trophies.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Alexandria Occasio-Cortez on the current energy crisis: "We could save all the hot summer air in caves and let it out next winter."


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Nice looking day out, bit windy later for S GA, calm day for OKla lad.

The daughter's Puppy has found out it can bark or actually a yippy yap noise. Now 10 weeks old. 
House training continues.


----------



## bandit571

Uuummmm..49 mostly cloudy, breezy degrees outside.

Morning to ya…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Military Drafts Loom Over Europe*
https://reason.com/2022/05/06/military-drafts-loom-over-europe-thanks-to-russia/










many memories for myself in the 1960s… This time it most likely will include women. If not for the military it will be for government service… Just imagine the memories that this experience will bring…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*End of dinner? 'Landmark study' shows eating only during daytime could add years to your life*
https://www.studyfinds.org/eating-day-time-add-years-to-life/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

DW, many European countries already have mandatory conscription usually 1-2 years. Ones I know about for sure:
Russia
Austria
Netherlands
Belarus
Switzerland
Denmark - minimum 4 mths. I know some guys who got out of it by pretending they were loco.
Estonia
Finland - has close to 1 million combat-age who have gone through basic.
Norway
Sweden - you get a letter in the mail, and you can decline to serve if you want. Minimum service is 9mths. For officer class 2 yrs minimum. My son may enlist when he is old enough to get the technical training.


----------



## bandit571

Some…instead of waiting to be drafted…walked into the recruiter's office…and signed up for the service and slot they wanted…instead of letting the Draft decide….23MAY1971….

Goal today…was to at least get these done..









Took about 2 hours, today….Blog will be later…I am worn out, now..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* Thx in America-

*When you register with the Selective Service, you're helping ensure a secure future for your community and the United States of America.

While there is currently no draft, registration with the Selective Service System is the most publicly visible program during peacetime that ensures operational readiness in a fair and equitable manner. If authorized by the President and Congress, our Agency would rapidly provide personnel to the Department of Defense while at the same time providing an Alternative Service Program for conscientious objectors.

Federal Law requires nearly all-male US citizens and male immigrants, 18 through 25, register with Selective Service.*

*Men 26 and Older*
If you are 26 or older, it's too late to register. If you failed to register by age 26 and are seeking benefits associated with Selective Service registration, click the link below to learn more about next steps.

*According to law, a man must register with Selective Service within 30 days of his 18th birthday.* Selective Service accepts late registrations up until a man reaches his 26th birthday.

*Failure to register is a felony and non-registrants may be denied the following benefits for life:*

State-based student loans and grant programs in 31 states
Federal job training under the Workforce Innovation and Opportunity Act (formerly Workforce Investment Act)
Federal (and many state and local) jobs
Up to a 5-year delay of U.S. citizenship proceedings for immigrants

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Back in the day (1960's) you got a letter then later a draft lottery for service… More to the story…










*Bandit* from his posting what was called - "volunteering for the draft". I knew a few who also did that. I waited for the infamous letter and on July 14, 1969… arrived at Ft. Wayne…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Goal for the day-* getting rid of Mustard Alge in the swimming pool…

*Just starting- *










*Stopping it early for here is one that is spreading…*










*Should I ignore it, which I won't…* a 12,000-gallon petri dish…


----------



## bandit571

Ft. Polk LA May 28 1971…Ft Gordan, GA..for OCS…Commissioned 30 Oct. 71….LONG time ago..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *End of dinner? 'Landmark study' shows eating only during daytime could add years to your life*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/eating-day-time-add-years-to-life/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have heard before that your biggest meal should be midday. We did that on the farm. Not sure why city-slickers don't )


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Because everyone knows that the size of your home dictates how much of a racist you are.

Brought to you by the guys who want to Great Reset everyone, and transhumanize everyone too.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Goal for the day-* getting rid of Mustard Alge in the swimming pool…
> 
> *Just starting- *
> 
> *Should I ignore it, which I won t…* a 12,000-gallon petri dish…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Swim in the middle it looks pretty clear Like swimming in a farm pond, fewer snakes in the middle and less cow poop.


----------



## 987Ron

> Because everyone knows that the size of your home dictates how much of a racist you are.
> 
> Brought to you by the guys who want to Great Reset everyone, and transhumanize everyone too.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Reminds me of the enclosures at the zoo for the Gorillas and other animals.


----------



## controlfreak

A toddler with w steep staircase with no side wall or handrails, what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## 987Ron

> Because everyone knows that the size of your home dictates how much of a racist you are.
> 
> Brought to you by the guys who want to Great Reset everyone, and transhumanize everyone too.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Wonder how many of the World Economic Forum live in what they say we should live in. Bet it is ZERO!

Somehow I can not perceive what living in a closet has to do with diversity or racism. Can you imagine living in one of those with two teenagers and the MIL comes for a weeks visit? Insanity.


----------



## bandit571

Some dummy had to go back to the basement, and retrieve a large, long handled dust pan…to help the Boss clean off the front porch deck…..so…that Stanley No. 45 was put to work….drawer front NOW has a groove for the plywood panel to sit in…

IF I take the camera back down to take a few shots…afraid that the sides will also get their "groove thing"on…


----------



## bandit571

So…photos, or it didn't happen? OK..









Drawer front has a groove thing…while I was at it..









And it was making "noodles"...









one side has a groove, now…side 2? A before..









Kind of grainy…and the after..









Same board, after about 3 minutes….









First Stanley 45 can't do dados, no knickers…so, set up one that can..









That will get used, tomorrow…once a new jig is built…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I like what I see from Bandit's working pictures… not my style and ability. The skill that it takes to make it work +1*










*I wonder how many hours he has into this type of craft? I read once that 10,000 hours are needed to master a skill.*

*ANYBODY HERE*- have 10,000+ hours in a skill?


----------



## EricFai

Not I, still learning stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* Would you know how to use that device that I posted above?

Better yet what is it called?


----------



## EricFai

I think it might be a rabating plane, and I've never used one.


----------



## bandit571

The Stanley No.45…was billed as 7 planes in one…..Rebate, Plough, Dado, Bead, Tongue AND Groove, Slitting, and even did Sash moldings….Usually came with 28 cutters….yet one could order up to 55 cutters…

usually came with a pamplet showing how to set up each operation…The one I was using for those grooves…was made in the 1920s, in Roxton Pond, QUE. Canada…..the one that will be doing the dados, is from New Brittain, CONN. made in 1905….

They are fun planes to use…once the cutters are sharp, and things are tuned up…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- * in all honesty, a true +1 and an acorn…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*When we train and achieve experience- then sometimes it doesn't go as planned…*










*Nite all or good morning for others…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So…photos, or it didn t happen? OK..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Happened )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A toddler with w steep staircase with no side wall or handrails, what could possibly go wrong.
> 
> - controlfreak


+1 plus 16" steps ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Because everyone knows that the size of your home dictates how much of a racist you are.
> 
> Brought to you by the guys who want to Great Reset everyone, and transhumanize everyone too.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Wonder how many of the World Economic Forum live in what they say we should live in. Bet it is ZERO!
> 
> Somehow I can not perceive what living in a closet has to do with diversity or racism. Can you imagine living in one of those with two teenagers and the MIL comes for a weeks visit? Insanity.
> 
> - 987Ron


Diversity and racism are like beauty, in the eye of the beholder. I heard a discussion years ago where a minority contractor said when he was the low bidder on many jobs the general contractor would not admit it or return his calls. He attributed it to racism. The same thing happened to me, but it was normal business. Most of the smaller general contractors have 2 or 3 subs for mechanical and electrical they deal with. After the bids are in they call them and give them the subcontract if they meet or beat the lowest price. All the preachin' and teachin' hate we see now will be a set back ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Question of the day: Who built King Arthur's Round table?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Two answers from me:

1. No one, it was symbolic.

2. Merlin.

I did not Google.


> Question of the day: Who built King Arthur s Round table?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Question for some of you "younger" gentlemen:

I have been having these Glen Campbell flashbacks, Rhinestone Cowboy going through my head off and on- did he have a TV show at one time, like mid-70s or so?


----------



## controlfreak

The Glen Campbell Goodtime Hour on CBS television from 1969 until 1972 and started with something like "Hi yawl, I'm Glen Campbell"

Had to Google it, I knew it had an extended name. He also stole Mac Davis' wife as I recall.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, out on the porch with a cup of coffee. Wife is cooking somekind of muffins in the oven, aroma even out here. Cool 72 is the high today, light clouds, no rain.

Off to the son's tonight for a Mother's day event,,,dinner.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..48 clear and sunny degrees outside..pills taken….haven't heard what the schedule is for today….yet.


----------



## 987Ron

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not quite all turtles. The Leatherback shell is a bit different. Seen a few in the Caribbean diving.


----------



## bandit571

Can't get this image out of me head now…

to Quote Mr. Chuck Berry:

"Once I was swimming cross Turtle Creek, Man them Snappers all around my feet. Sure was hard, swimming across that thing….with both hands holding my Dingle-ling-a-ling"

Live in London, 1972…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice and sunny right now, but there are some really dark clouds starting to rollover the Elkhorns.

Seeing as we're headed out to San Jose later this week, I'm taking a break from the bench. Just going to putter around get a few things done.


----------



## bandit571

Proper screws have arrived…a wooden knob has too. A short cord needed a new male plug, so it came along.

Too much walking around, today….right leg is on strike, now. Left eye is way out of focus…think I'll just sit for the afternoon….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Mother's Day!!

Who built King Arthur's Round table?

Sir Cumfrence


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Who built King Arthur's Round table?
> 
> Sir Cumfrence
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


And every year on March 14th or (3/14) they served


----------



## bandit571

Weedwhacker has been run….battery back on the charger….Fenced in part of the backyard has been mowed…started up on the first pull….will get the rest tomorrow…

Dry fit for the entire drawer..had to run to Lowes for a 2' x 2' sheet of 1/4" plywood…grrrrr


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I remember when I had gas-powered tools. When putting them in winter storage I would treat the gasoline with…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lived in Mi 50 yerars and I never heard mention of this…










*The German POW camps of Michigan during WWII*

"It was not until recently that I knew Michigan was home to several German POW camps during World War II. Somehow these camps were left out of every single Michigan history book I read in school and later in life. I feel a bit ignorant not knowing about these POW camps and wonder just how many other Michigan residents are unfamiliar with them as well." more…

https://www.giftbasketsfrommichigan.com/blog/michigan-history/the-german-pow-camps-of-michigan-during-wwii/


----------



## EricFai

DW, yes I use sta-bil in the gasoline all the time, helps with the gum up from ethanol to.

As for the POW Camps, I never realized that. I know that so m e of the training camps for the Reserves had the old WWII barracks, staied in many of them. I was surprised to hear about Waterloo, I now the state prison system had a work camp out there.


----------



## EricFai

A little shop time today, glued up the cases for the cabinets I'm building. Figured out the styles an rails for the doors, looks like tomorrow for those.


----------



## bandit571

Camp Perry used to have wooden 4 man "huts" on base…for WW2 POWs…










Dados are done..Stanley #71-1/2 to clean up that tilt problem..









managed a dry fit…









Even checked for square..









And now have a bottom for the drawer..









Will wait a day, before doing the glue-up….


----------



## bigblockyeti

DW, better be careful there, someone might call that disinformation. Since it's already been omitted from history, bringing up what actually happened could hurt the woke's feelings.


----------



## bandit571

I think there is a "Hanson State Park" up near Grayling, MI…..and just down the road from that was a State Prison Work Camp….we'd drive by the camp and through the State Park on the way to the North Arty Ranges, for LIVE Fire.


----------



## EricFai

It seems like I remember there being a training camp up by Grayling.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys- yes MI has military training camps and prisons but these POW camps were built by the CCC corps during the depression for POWs and not training camps or prisons…

As a summer tourist, I remember those military caravans driving in formation up or down I-75 ( at the speed limit ) while going on vacation… I don't remember any patriotic thoughts while passing the convoys.


----------



## EricFai

Ok guys. I have a question.

The motor on the TS, gave out today. This is on an old Craftsman (1962). Someone has already changed out the motor in the past. What happen is the GFCI it plugged into keeps tripping at the outlet. I tried another outlet. Saw stopped. After a bit it will start, but when put under a load it stops. It did not feel warm to the touch. Not sure if it is the compactor or just an old motor that has finally given up. Old insulation which is now allowing resistance to trip the outlet. I checked the outlet with tester, all is good.

I am thinking about just replacing the motor. One for a higher HP, two for being able to have a dual voltage. I have room in the service panel to run a larger wire with breaker (planned ahead).

So is my thinking of a replacement the best option. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bandit571

Usual 
ly a cheer went up when we'd cross the border back into Ohio…."MUCH FICHIGAN!"

Up around East Lansing…there were 3 prisons, right alongside the Interstate….Men's, Woman's, and …the "Looney Bin"....Coming back from Grayling one year…convoy of Fire Support Team ( FIST) Jeeps and trailers….the "Assistant Driver" in one of the jeeps was just starting to nod off ( long day, boring drive) when he happened to glance up and out towards the roadside…..only to see this fellow walking north-bound…..big gray beard, good walking shoes, and a big smile….and nothing else…kind of startled the poor guy…

We did notice a VW Bug turn around and go back to pick him up…..Bug had two females in it, BTW…

There was a place…called K.P.Lake on the North Range….

Used to be, they would not allow a convoy access to the rest areas…..so…the convoys would merely pull over along side the roadway….."P Call!"....Cops finally allowed us to use the rest areas….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, better be careful there, someone might call that disinformation. Since it s already been omitted from history, bringing up what actually happened could hurt the woke s feelings.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yetti- so much to learn and so much is being taught in the schools…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Used to be, they would not allow a convoy access to the rest areas…..so…the convoys would merely pull over along side the roadway….."P Call!"....Cops finally allowed us to use the rest areas….
> 
> - bandit571


Did you ever experience the "hippie girls" giving the soldiers a "flash"? All for the war effort…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Eric, It takes only 5 mA (0.005 A) of current leakage from the hot wire to the ground to cause a GFCI to trip. Might be tricky to find. Could be the capacitor, winding, or any part of the electrical system. One I was troubleshooting for a few days had a plumbing leak. Water was dripping on the outside of Romex cable!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Lived in Mi 50 yerars and I never heard mention of this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The German POW camps of Michigan during WWII*
> 
> "It was not until recently that I knew Michigan was home to several German POW camps during World War II. Somehow these camps were left out of every single Michigan history book I read in school and later in life. I feel a bit ignorant not knowing about these POW camps and wonder just how many other Michigan residents are unfamiliar with them as well." more…
> 
> https://www.giftbasketsfrommichigan.com/blog/michigan-history/the-german-pow-camps-of-michigan-during-wwii/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Burning Beethoven: The Eradication of German Culture in the United States during World War I is a book out of print about atrocities against Germans. One report on the book I read said more Germans were lynched than Blacks but it did not give a time frame. Sounds like it was worse than WWII, eh?


----------



## bandit571

Changing planes while coming home in 1972….and getting baggies of dog poop turn at you as a "Welcome home"?

Yeah, my 3 Purple Hearts gave them the right to do that…..

The "Peace Sign" was towards the cameras…..they folded the index finger down for us…

Antioch College in Yellow Springs, OH. USED to be the left of the Left…And we made damn sure we drove as slowly through that town as we could go….Guys in the back of the trucks stomping their boots, shouting out "Rape, Kill, Pillage, and BURN!" Yep, we were quite the popular act…not.

"Some folks are born, made to raise the flag, ooh they send you down to WAR. And, when you ask them, how much should we give, all they answer is more, more, more….."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry you had to put up with those AHOs bandit ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Favorite Son, One of my Son´s favorite songs. (see what I did there?)
Sometimes, when He plays it on guitar, I go in there and sing it with him.


> "Some folks are born, made to raise the flag, ooh they send you down to WAR. And, when you ask them, how much should we give, all they answer is more, more, more….."
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A feel good story for today:

So, my Son had done a kindness for one of his teachers. Teacher wanted to repay that kindness in some way. Turns out this teacher knows the guitar player in one of my son´s favorite bands, Stiff Little Fingers, from Belfast. He asked this the guitar player to send something, some band memorabilia, so teacher could give it to my son as payback. The guitar player sent a 25yr anniversary tour jacket, a DVD live performance, and a whole bunch of backstage passes - which we will mount and frame behind glass so he can hang it on a wall. My son was elated, to say the least.

I said to him, see, my boy, it is not What you know, but Who you know!


----------



## 987Ron

My father in law had several disabilities that prevented him from service in WWII. His name was Alexander Augustus Dreisker. He was an immigrant from Austria as a babe in arms. Treated badly by others during the war. Comments, etc. He never mentioned it , let it pass. I was 7 when the war ended so did not know him during that time. 8 years later I met him as he was always helping with community things. Was in a club where he was the adult mentor. Good man.

Nice cool am here, 74 later or about. Wife is Corgi sitting for the DIL this am. Lots of barking. Dickens is his name, the Corgi, it fits. I call him Sir Barksalot. So far the new pup and him are okay. Not allowed to be free together yet. Male Corgis are not usually good father types or so I am told. Not a Corgi person myself.

Have a great day and week.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey, did you guys know there are only 10 countries in the entire world that do not receive foreign aid from the United States.
Those are:
New Zealand
Greenland
Iceland
England
Germany
France
Norway
Sweden
Denmark
Finland

Madagascar, for ex, got 95 million in 2022.
Russia, for ex, 159 million in 2022.

https://worldpopulationreview.com/country-rankings/us-foreign-aid-by-country


----------



## bandit571

As mentioned on another thread…There is the "First Family of Rock" videos …...The Cristea Family, now based in Georgia…were from Transylvannia….the band's name..Liliac ( Lil E ack) translates into Vampire Bat…..they do a LOT of cover songs, plus their own original songs. 2 sisters, and 3 brothers. The Singer of the group is Melanie Cristea…and can do a very good Ozzy, Dio, and even Janis …..

Some of the videos are 4 years old (2018) when the one on the keyboards was just 10 years old…

Morning to ya…Monday, leave it at that….

Might TRY to glue and screw this, today…









Right now, it is a dry fit only….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*10 countries that receive the most U.S. foreign aid:*

Afghanistan ($4.89 billion)
Israel ($3.3 billion)
Jordan ($1.72 billion)
Egypt ($1.46 billion)
Iraq ($960 million)
Ethiopia ($922 million)
Yemen ($809 million)
Colombia ($800 million)
Nigeria ($793 million)
Lebanon ($790 million)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Very true DW, sometimes we get the short end of the stick.


----------



## controlfreak

I was channeling Bandit this weekend. I took a shelf out of a wardrobe on the side of the road and still not sure if it a Sapele of some type of Mahogany but I like the wood. I started to plane the board but soon realized it had some bow and cup that a plane could not resolve, yeah experience is what you get when you didn't get what you really wanted. So I cut the shelf into more manageable pieces using of course, a hand saw. I then set out to S4S using hand plane.

The idea is to make some dovetail boxes so I wanted consistent dimensions. I started with a face and planed it true and an edge 90 degree to that. I then gauged the remaining off the registration faces and planed to gauge lines. The funny thing is that even with the gauge lines I still needed winding sticks to assist. When all 8 pieces were complete and stacked together on my bench there was only less than a 32nd of an inch between the widest and narrowest. Not too bad for milling each independently. It was both a test of what I have learned, building skill and quite frankly I just needed the exercise. My take away is I found stropping irons frequently is the bomb and as much as I enjoy hand tool work I need to be more hybrid in my approach. That last dimension on width of these 8 pieces would have been better done ripping them on the table saw.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, what He said!


> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think all that foreign aid could be better spent combating unicorn stampedes and attacks by schools of Lock Ness monsters on fishing fleets.

Who cares about silly old inflation anyway, it is only a dread economic disease that consumes empires, destroys nations, and turns sound economies to dust. Nothing to worry about. Move along.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Interesting but not surprising- Today in a study skills class I asked the students, who mostly use Apple phones to discuss this article with me as whether it matters to them the working conditions of the people who make their beloved phones…

*Apple workers storm barriers and fight guards keeping them locked at work*

https://metro.co.uk/2022/05/09/macbook-pro-workers-storm-through-coronavirus-barriers-in-china-16609336/

*People amaze me on what will move them to stop using a product…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Who cares about silly old inflation anyway, it is only a dread economic disease that consumes empires, destroys nations, and turns sound economies to dust. Nothing to worry about. Move along.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Here is an article that show how this inflation compares to the one in the 1970's

*Dollar Strength Bucks Inflation Woes*
https://www.wsj.com/articles/dollar-strength-bucks-inflation-woes-11651878863

"Years ago, high U.S. inflation meant a weak dollar. So far, it is different this time, and many on Wall Street are betting it will stay that way…"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Who cares about silly old inflation anyway, it is only a dread economic disease that consumes empires, destroys nations, and turns sound economies to dust. Nothing to worry about. Move along.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Here is an article that show how this inflation compares to the one in the 1970 s
> 
> *Dollar Strength Bucks Inflation Woes*
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/dollar-strength-bucks-inflation-woes-11651878863
> 
> "Years ago, high U.S. inflation meant a weak dollar. So far, it is different this time, and many on Wall Street are betting it will stay that way…"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Would Wall Street be expected to say anything else? Wall Street used to be a service to businesses. During the Dot Com Boom, their greed eliminated any consideration of long consideration. Greed during the 80s eliminated all the safeguards put in place after the Great Depression.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW are those Pony clamps for 3/4" black pipe or something different. I have a lot of black pipe and pony clamps.

Ron the violins are amazing. A real treasure.

I don't remember plates at the gas station, but my mom collected an entire set of China Teacups from Acme.

Brian I had a long talk with a general in the Finish army. He was sure they would crush Russia in the type of war going on in Ukraine.

Bandit, I'm sorry about that too!

Brian, Pele lived in my building in NYC. I met a woman (client) and we got talking. Her son's hero was Pele. I said I could get Pele to sign something for her son. He had a beloved Pele jersey. It took Pele 6 months but he signed it. (he did not live in NYC all year). I got the nicest letter from that kid. I did get to meet Pele, I was speechless. I played soccer through college. When he came to play for the NY Cosmos it was a big deal to me.

Getting my shop organized. a work in progress.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm going to post some photos tomorrow of a few hand planes I want to sell off on Moke's workshop thread. If you interested check them out.


----------



## bandit571

This mess needed put away…most of which I was done using, anyway..









Sooooo….









I guess this is better? Drawer is now glued up..









Needed a couple tools back out from the Tool Crib…









Drill and countersink..









The combo square to draw a line..









So screws can fasten the bottom to the back…along with a bead of glue…checked for square, first..









Before the screws were installed…set the drawer aside, til tomorrow…









Glue blocks got their "proper" screws, driven by a proper screwdriver…a bit of wax on the threads helped out..

Between the clean up, and the woodworking..I spent 90 minutes in the shop, today..on a Monday…

Slots were drilled..









To attach the base to the top…..guides for the drawer to slide against…had to "Un-taper" one..









Then both were glued in place…









Bench had filled right back up..









Then the Boss wanted to go over to Menard's this afternoon….between the shop time, the driving times, and walking around in Menard's….right leg is now sitting on an ice pack…..too sore to walk, right now…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit +1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* Yes Pony clamps. Years back I came across (4) 6foot fence posts from a dog kennel had the ends threaded.

Haven't used them in years but they are my trophies from some large projects …. many good memories of them.


----------



## EricFai

Well done Bandit, sounds like you need to take it easy for a bit. Let the leg heal up a bit.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit you work to darn fast for me to keep up with you. You are flat out amazing!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Petey-* Yes Pony clamps. Years back I came across (4) 6foot fence posts from a dog kennel had the ends threaded.
> 
> Haven t used them in years but they are my trophies from some large projects …. many good memories of them.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I set a couple long ones up using rigid conduit but I can't remember why?? ) I only used them once, I think )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bandit +1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 +2


----------



## BurlyBob

I just can't up with ya'll. I'm headed to the rack.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, cool out and was cold last night. 74 later and gusty in the afternoon.

Breakfast over, eggs scrambled in potatoes and onions, sausage links and English Muffins. Of course coffee.

Fist fight in Walmart yesterday, two customers, who was to get the last rib roast. Neither ended up with it. Both escorted out of the store. Huge black woman called several clerks racist as they did not stock a bra large enough for her. Black head clerk told her to lose some weight and the fight was on, just verbal this time.

Have a good day.


----------



## EricFai

Too funny Ron. Wally World has some strange ones.


----------



## 987Ron

> Too funny Ron. Wally World has some strange ones.
> 
> - Eric


Some of it they bring on themselves by their policies. I.E. Clothing is returned and credit given even with out a receipt of purchase and had been worn. Clerk had a large bra returned and it smelled so bad from body sweat that it was trashed, but credit given as the customer just did not like how it fit. Obviously had worn it a good bit.

Their policy on alcohol is really strange All are IDed. Example of a bad policy is if the person buying the wine or beer is of age,  and the other young person with them is not they will not sell it to the of age one. Claims they want to protect the students at the Univ. Mom with two teen age kids has to have the kids go ahead to the parking lot before she goes through check out or her wine will not be sold to her…..odd. lots of arguments.

No cashiers before 10 am at one, must use self check out. Elderly people with vision or other problems have to beg someone to help them. Employees will help eventually but then other self check out is not monitored and theft become a problem Sneaking stuff through. The self check out has a high theft rate compared to cashiers.

Our little burg is about to get a new Publix grocery. High end pricier, lots of good stuff. Never have had to wait for checkout, no self checkout, etc. When it opens it will be my choice. Closest one now is about 45 miles away.

Have a good one.


----------



## bandit571

Want some fun….Wear khaki pants and a plain red polo shirt into a Target store…..

Morning to ya…Boss has errands she wants run, today…..

Supposed to get up into the mid 80s this afternoon….

Will up-date the Blog later…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Interesting but not surprising- Today in a study skills class I asked the students, who mostly use Apple phones to discuss this article with me as whether it matters to them the working conditions of the people who make their beloved phones…
> 
> *Apple workers storm barriers and fight guards keeping them locked at work*
> 
> https://metro.co.uk/2022/05/09/macbook-pro-workers-storm-through-coronavirus-barriers-in-china-16609336/
> 
> *People amaze me on what will move them to stop using a product…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I remember seeing the permanently installed nets used to catch apparently more than a few workers trying to end their lives jumping from one of the Chinese Apple factories as suicide was a better option than the working condistions Apple provided.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting but not surprising- Today in a study skills class I asked the students, who mostly use Apple phones to discuss this article with me as whether it matters to them the working conditions of the people who make their beloved phones…
> 
> *Apple workers storm barriers and fight guards keeping them locked at work*
> 
> https://metro.co.uk/2022/05/09/macbook-pro-workers-storm-through-coronavirus-barriers-in-china-16609336/
> 
> *People amaze me on what will move them to stop using a product…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I remember seeing the permanently installed nets used to catch apparently more than a few workers trying to end their lives jumping from one of the Chinese Apple factories as suicide was a better option than the working condistions Apple provided.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I remember that too now that you mentioned it. In the early 20th century conditions in the US were similar ;(( The Triangle Shirtwaist Factory fire in 1911 that killed 146 was a motivation to start safety standards and codes. They workers were locked in, no way to escape the fire.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Follow the money trail Ron. Self-check theft must be cheaper than cashier wages ;( Amazing they do not sell alcohol to anyone accompanied by a minor.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

cira 1908 in the textile mills…










One of the worst jobs was the child who had to work under the machines while they running to clean the lint scraps


----------



## controlfreak

Brings back some memories. I worked as a "fixer" in open end spinning for a while. People working there knew how much money you got for a finger lost depending on what knuckle it went to.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> No cashiers before 10 am at one, must use self check out. Elderly people with vision or other problems have to beg someone to help them. Employees will help eventually but then other self check out is not monitored and theft become a problem Sneaking stuff through. The self check out has a high theft rate compared to cashiers.
> 
> Our little burg is about to get a new Publix grocery. High end pricier, lots of good stuff. Never have had to wait for checkout, no self checkout, etc. When it opens it will be my choice. Closest one now is about 45 miles away.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> - 987Ron


I've messed up and forgotten to check stuff at the self check out with no where to put everything I'm buying, bags have to start going back in the cart before everything is checked out. I understand forcing everyone through the self checkout with 10 items or less but spending $300 on groceries gets quite complicated.

Grandma sold her golf course to a developer working with Publix, google Greensboro Publix Distribution and that's where the course used to be. The also bought up another few hundred surrounding acres to make a really massive campus. We should be getting a Publix about 4 miles (instead of 12 crowded miles) away that should provide some much needed competition with Ingles as their produce section is mostly crap that should have been thrown out 3-4 days prior and anything that looks marginally edible is 2.5x the price of anyone else.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Getting finishing done on sink cabinet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LB said if we didn't learn to work it wasn't dads fault ) We were crawling on our hands and knees pulling weeds out of 1/4 mile-long cornrows before we started school. Family farms would probably be child abuse today ;(( No wonder there is no work ethic in younger generations. They start too late in life.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LB said if we didn t learn to work it wasn t dads fault ) We were crawling on our hands and knees pulling weeds out of 1/4 mile-long cornrows before we started school. * Family farms would probably be child abuse today* ;(( No wonder there is no work ethic in younger generations. They start too late in life.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The Monsanto corporation solved that ..

Back in days of old if you needed lumber you did this…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The Monsanto corporation solved that ..
> 
> Back in days of old if you needed lumber you did this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Those aren't kids ) At the turn of the 20th century, 10-year od kids worked in coal mines.


----------



## bandit571

The guy down IN the pit always wore a wide brimmed hat…no matter how hot it was…hat was to keep the sawdust off of his head….Guy on top also, his more to keep the sun off of him..

Errands have been run..just had an hour or so of watching LILIAC music videos….

81 BRIGHT and SUNNY degrees outside, with a nice breeze going on…


----------



## bandit571

Knee is sore..am on Laundry Detail right now…so,,









Underside of the table top got a bevel..









Drawer has been fitted…









Before I could install that knob…needed to scrape the drawer front smooth with..









Stanley No. 80…

Top has been installed..









Set this aside, for now..
.








Waiting on the Washer to get done…BEFORE I go back down them stairs…for the 3 time…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Is anybody interested in chipping in for

Bandit's birthday gift May 15th?*


----------



## BurlyBob

If any of you are interested I post photos of the planes I want to sell over on Moke's workshop page for you to check out.


----------



## bandit571

First load was mainly quilts and such…washer failed to spin them all out…half went to the dryer, other half stay in the washer…put on "Spin & Dry" and then joined the rest in the dryer…and reset the dryer..final part of THAT load is in the washer..a BIG quilt. Still have a second load to do..

Table: have a few things to clean up on it, before the first coat of Amber Shellac goes on..

Just sitting here, waiting on the laundry room stuff..


----------



## EricFai

Ordered a motor for the Table Saw, arrived today. So I naturally had to go out to the shop. Tire the old one off, installed the new one. Been a while since I have had to deal with electric motors, the wire diagram showed CCW and CW. Ok, wire for CW, plugged it in, ran backwards. I was looking from the wrong end of the motor. Disconnected wired and started over, yeah it spins correctly. Hooked up the belt and ran a test cut, cuts like a hit knife through butter, yeah again.

Back in business.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ordered a motor for the Table Saw, arrived today. So I naturally had to go out to the shop. Tire the old one off, installed the new one. Been a while since I have had to deal with electric motors, the wire diagram showed CCW and CW. Ok, wire for CW, plugged it in, ran backwards. I was looking from the wrong end of the motor. Disconnected wired and started over, yeah it spins correctly. Hooked up the belt and ran a test cut, cuts like a hit knife through butter, yeah again.
> 
> Back in business.
> 
> - Eric


Put the saw blade back on and it will cut even better. Hahaha could not resist. Sorry.


----------



## EricFai

Yep then I could from the other side of the table, shot all the dust out the overhead door.


----------



## 987Ron

Dogs been out and in their beds, time for me to find mine. Nite.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ordered a motor for the Table Saw, arrived today. So I naturally had to go out to the shop. Tire the old one off, installed the new one. Been a while since I have had to deal with electric motors, the wire diagram showed CCW and CW. Ok, wire for CW, plugged it in, ran backwards. I was looking from the wrong end of the motor. Disconnected wired and started over, yeah it spins correctly. Hooked up the belt and ran a test cut, cuts like a hit knife through butter, yeah again.
> 
> Back in business.
> 
> - Eric


Glad it worked out, but Top Max may come in and discuss the methods good or bad.


----------



## EricFai

That's OK, it is working fine now. And it is about the same in the noise level. That old motor was only 3/4 HP at 1750 RMPs. The new one is 1 HP at 3450 RPMs. I believe that someone in the past changed out the motor. That new one is also a dual voltage, so I may run a new line in the future.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> First load was mainly quilts and such…washer failed to spin them all out…half went to the dryer, other half stay in the washer…put on "Spin & Dry" and then joined the rest in the dryer…and reset the dryer..final part of THAT load is in the washer..a BIG quilt. Still have a second load to do..
> 
> Just sitting here, waiting on the laundry room stuff..
> 
> - bandit571


*
I enjoy your laundry stories for I am also in charge of laundry. Yes, I like clean laundry and cold beer both must be taken care of. Speaking of washing "big quilts"... in laundry talk similar to woodworking the "machine" Table saw or the washing machine- all levels to choose from… As long as the "machine" works for your needs…

From an article- "Early washing machines were invented back in the 1850s, but people have been doing laundry since they graduated from wearing fig leaves. Over the course of centuries, the technology for washing clothes has evolved from crude manual labor to high tech." 
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ordered a motor for the Table Saw, arrived today. So I naturally had to go out to the shop. Tire the old one off, installed the new one. Been a while since I have had to deal with electric motors, the wire diagram showed CCW and CW. Ok, wire for CW, plugged it in, ran backwards. I was looking from the wrong end of the motor. Disconnected wired and started over, yeah it spins correctly. Hooked up the belt and ran a test cut, cuts like a hit knife through butter, yeah again.
> 
> Back in business.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Glad it worked out, but Top Max may come in and discuss the methods good or bad.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Just swap a couple wires )



> That s OK, it is working fine now. And it is about the same in the noise level. That old motor was only 3/4 HP at 1750 RMPs. The new one is 1 HP at 3450 RPMs. I believe that someone in the past changed out the motor. That new one is also a dual voltage, so I may run a new line in the future.
> 
> - Eric


You might want to verify the saw's specified rpms. Might need to adjust the speed by changing pulley sizes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* any comment on this?

*-The turbulence in global markets is throwing a lot of mixed signals, but there's one that everyone is agreeing on: this is a very bullish time for the U.S. dollar.*

*For Tens of Millions of Americans, the Good Times Are Right Now*

*This is an era of great political division and dramatic cultural upheaval. Much more quietly, it has been a time of great financial reward for a large number of Americans.*
https://dnyuz.com/2022/05/10/for-tens-of-millions-of-americans-the-good-times-are-right-now/

*Now at the time of this post Gold is at $1,834…

I never remember our dollar rising along with gold…*


----------



## EricFai

I took the pully off the old one (found my pully puller) and installed it on the new one. If I remember correctly it is rated at 3400


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Is anybody interested in chipping in for
> 
> Bandit s birthday gift May 15th?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


SWMBO wanted to accommodate my disability but I need to make efforts to stay in as good a shape as possible. Beginning to see improvements )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, oiled my knee brace today. I no longer squeak when I walk ) Not sure how long I have been squeaking. I had my hearing aids a little higher than normal when I discovered it )

Nationwide manhunts are being resolved. Caught that murderer from Alabama. Meanwhile, here in the opposite corner, they caught a local couple that defrauded local investors out of $25 million.

CBS News reported that Chinese chemical companies producing fentanyl for Mexican cartels with our wide-open border are the bottom line for the drug crisis ;(( Sounds like a criminal conspiracy, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There was a young woman my grandparents knew working in a store about 1900 in PA. She was told to try to substitute if they did not have what the customer wanted. A customer asked for toilet paper when it first came out. She told them they did not have toilet paper but they do have sandpaper.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Was this you, Ron?
A senior citizen drove his brand new Corvette convertible out of the dealership. Taking off down the road, he floored it to 80 mph, enjoying the wind blowing through what little gray hair he had left. Amazing, he thought as he flew down I-94, pushing the pedal even more.

Looking in his rear view mirror, he saw a state trooper behind him, lights flashing and siren blaring. He floored it to 100 mph, then 110, then 120. Suddenly he thought, What am I doing? I'm too old for this, and pulled over to await the trooper's arrival.

Pulling in behind him, the trooper walked up to the Corvette, looked at his watch, and said, "Sir, my shift ends in 30 minutes. Today is Friday. If you can give me a reason for speeding that I've never heard before, I'll let you go." 
The old gentleman paused. Then he said, "Years ago, my wife ran off with a state trooper. I thought you were bringing her back."

"Have a good day, sir," replied the trooper.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For Topa. Can you all imagine the recoil on this thingy.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Mornings here in May are dry and cool. 67 deg.

Hung a monster rack yesterday. Irrigation almost complete. Maybe I will get sod before the rainy season?

Have a great day.


----------



## EricFai

Checked the specs on the TS, rated at 3450 RMP's, it recommends a #66 pully for 3900 RPM's for optimal operating speed. So I golden.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all, late breakfast. Coffee now and can wait.

Some shop time early.

80 later, nice clear quiet. Have a good day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken, laundry needs finished up…and maybe..









Work on this later…


----------



## 987Ron

9:40 In from the shop. Was laying out template for a Christmas box project. 
Late Breakfast, Eggs, sausage, Muffins and coffee

Wood shopping trip ahead. Have to drive to Savannah or online order. Walnut on line $17.95 Bd. ft. Hope my Savannah source is better. Need about 8 Bd. ft. Plus some cherry.

Pup and DIL'S Corgi spent this morning socializing in the yard. Wife and daughter said all went well. Never know when 2 dogs first meet if buds or foes. So far so good.

Later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1 in 3 would choose their pet over their house or spouse*










*A panel of 2,000 dog and cat owners reveals that 33 percent would choose their four-legged friend instead of their house, and another 33 percent would choose their pet over their significant other.*
https://www.studyfinds.org/pet-health-aging/


----------



## bandit571

Last load is in the dryer….last 2 quilts never did get dry…try them again, later….one at a time.

Table and drawer NOW have their 1st coat of Amber Shellac….letting that sit a bit…

Grocery run in a little bit..


----------



## controlfreak

Looking good Bandit!

I ordered "true" safety glasses today. They will have bifocals on the bottom and the top of the lens. I hate it when I need to look under a tool or something on the ceiling and am forced to take a picture or put my glasses on upside down. I figure that between a class I am taking at the end of the month and now a member of the Greenville Woodworking Guild someone was going to challenge me on my eyewear not being officially safety rated.


----------



## 987Ron

> Looking good Bandit!
> 
> I ordered "true" safety glasses today. They will have bifocals on the bottom and the top of the lens. I hate it when I need to look under a tool or something on the ceiling and am forced to take a picture or put my glasses on upside down. I figure that between a class I am taking at the end of the month and now a member of the Greenville Woodworking Guild someone was going to challenge me on my eyewear not being officially safety rated. Lunch taste the same.
> 
> - controlfreak


 upper and lower bifocals is a good idea. Back in the day in the warehouses, saw a few that did that to make inventory and pulling product easier. At that time I did not wear glasses. Sure need them now. Have prescription safety glasses. Hard to remember to put them on instead of the normal lenses. On a busy shop day just wear them all the time. A bit heavier but not noticeable after a while.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit that's a great looking table. I sure wish I could work as fast as you.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

+1


> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Whats the problem he has on ear protection and gloves.


----------



## controlfreak

Ang the saw horse already has a split on the back side too.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Checked the specs on the TS, rated at 3450 RMP s, it recommends a #66 pully for 3900 RPM s for optimal operating speed. So I golden.
> 
> - Eric


The saw must not have been working very we at half speed ;((

Brian, That launcher was way ahead of its time ) Grenades weren't invented until the 20th century )


> Ang the saw horse already has a split on the back side too.
> 
> - controlfreak


No doubt about that )))))


----------



## EricFai

Cutting 3/4 stock was no problem for it to cut. But I am sure it will do much better now. I picked up that TS last year at an estate auction, $100, so I can't complain. I was looking a couple of new ones over 1K and a 4 month lead time.

DW, that's a great saw horse, there is nothing wrong there, weeding out the few the need to be weeded out.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Controlfreak, you joined the Guild. what do you think? I was impressed.

Bandit Amber Shellack? It's looking good.

Got my last shelf up in my shop. (or so I think), got to start bringing the lumber home. Car garage needs organizing. Maybe I can put some of my stuff in there too?

The big amenities package at the Golf course got voted down big time. Time to figure things out on that front.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I too have been considering the Greenville woodworkers guild but it's 35 miles one way and burning 3x priced gas is unappealing. Right now the traffic is heavy enough it would take 55 minutes or 62 minutes depending on which way I went. With zero slow downs, it would still be over 40 minutes for me driveway to driveway.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The big amenities package at the Golf course got voted down big time. Time to figure things out on that front.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


They did that too when I was on the board at the range for many years. I finally resigned because the board members are jointly and severally liable for the stupidest thing the stupidest member does ;(( They did make safety improvements after I resigned. I told them if they did not want to discuss the issues in private they probably would not want to in a public forum


----------



## bandit571

Grenades have been around almost as long as Gunpowder….

A Grenadier was one who carried a large sack of Grenades…and a Slow Match…His job was to get within the range of his throwing arm…light the fuse, and throw….all the while being shot at by the other side…

They were the biggest, strongest, bravest, and Dumbest in each company…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I too have been considering the Greenville woodworkers guild but it s 35 miles one way and burning 3x priced gas is unappealing. Right now the traffic is heavy enough it would take 55 minutes or 62 minutes depending on which way I went. With zero slow downs, it would still be over 40 minutes for me driveway to driveway.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Back before the pandemic we went to a woodturners monthly event about 7 miles from here in typical I5 stop and go  it took about that long ;((


----------



## 987Ron

> I too have been considering the Greenville woodworkers guild but it s 35 miles one way and burning 3x priced gas is unappealing. Right now the traffic is heavy enough it would take 55 minutes or 62 minutes depending on which way I went. With zero slow downs, it would still be over 40 minutes for me driveway to driveway.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Similar problem with The "Woodworkers Guild of Georgia" ias it s headquartered in Atlanta. Almost all members are in the Atlanta area. They do have Zoom on their meetings. But to borrow a CD or book the website says you must go to the meeting in person to borrow and return. Not likely to travel 6 hrs for events and such.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Does this, by Henry Wallace, sound familiar?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian +1* Hard to read the print but it is worth reading…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Eisenhower warned us, US, about that. Nobody listened ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The news showed the prez saying he will tax inflation! ;((( That should be worse than price controls in the 70s ;(((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* the saying goes "Pay to Play"... or eat or watch your savings…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Japan is lowest on that list but the Yen is tanking right now.
Russia isnt even on the list. Hmmm?

If the FED doesnt seriously jack up interest rates, those price controls V2.0 may not be far away, in the US; and they are actively talking about price controls here in the EU. Hungary has already implemented some on foodstuffs like sugar, milk, wheat, etc, - to protect families, so Victor Orban has said.


> The news showed the prez saying he will tax inflation! ;((( That should be worse than price controls in the 70s ;(((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Heres me picking on somebody else for a change:

Russia and China go to war
First day - Russians capture 1 million Chinese POWs
2nd day - Russians capture 1 million Chinese POWs
3rd day - Russians capture 1 million Chinese POWs
4th day - Russians capture 1 million Chinese POWs
5th day - the Russians surrender.


----------



## controlfreak

> Controlfreak, you joined the Guild. what do you think? I was impressed.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I joined but have never been there yet. I am waiting on my new safety glasses and need to go to a mandatory orientation. About a 40 min drive. I think I will use it as a way to joint large boards for table tops and the like.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> If the FED doesnt seriously jack up interest rates, those price controls V2.0 may not be far away, in the US; and they are actively talking about price controls here in the EU.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I'd love to see rates in the 6-7% range, it might be worth sinking money into a CD again which hasn't been viable in longer than I can remember.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good Morning- * from 8 pm yesterday to today at 8 am at Urgent Care… I am OK and I had a lot of time to reflect. I found this chart which I will use as a daily life reminder…


----------



## 987Ron

DW 12 hours at an ER is not something to take lightly. Prayers and good thoughts to help. The best to you my friend.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

To kill the inflation of the 70s Volcker jumped the interest rate to 20% or something like that - his daring move killed inflation alright. I dont think we have anyone brave enough to do that nowadays. Most definitely not in the EU.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*From Yetti's post of 6-7% return on CD… *My memories went back 40 years ago- 12-14%. Many people financially gain from inflation many don't…

*Any answers to our current 2022 Inflation woes?*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

DW, hang in there, my good man!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Ron and Brian - health and life I do take seriously…

First and last post pic on DW's mishap…


----------



## controlfreak

Come on DW, that is a teaser pic, what happened? Glad you are healing now!

My first house, and still in it, was a 15% loan and I hurried to lock in at that low rate.


----------



## EricFai

DW, sorry to hear about the mishap, get yourself better. Prays for you and family.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thanks all for the good wishes- I got this today from Amazon.










Fresh shower and back to school…

*Control-* "Road rash" skin abrasion; mine is a little bit bigger than the pic…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Building a Giant Hand Plane (that actually makes shavings!)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Evening thoughts…


----------



## EricFai

DW, nice quote and so true.


----------



## 1thumb

> Eisenhower warned us, US, about that. Nobody listened ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Reportedly Eisenhower included the 'congressional complex' in the early drafts of that fantastic speech. His staff talked him out of it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 T*

"Eisenhower was going to call this new animal the "military-industrial-congressional complex," which most would agree today is a pretty accurate description of the system since it includes all the players. But the outgoing president, apparently worried about political blowback, deleted "congressional," leaving us with the more sinister -and aurally compelling - term." 
https://www.aei.org/op-eds/ike-was-wrong-the-military-industrial-congressional-complex-turns-60/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Eisenhower warned us, US, about that. Nobody listened ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Reportedly Eisenhower included the congressional complex in the early drafts of that fantastic speech. His staff talked him out of it.
> 
> - 1thumb


I never heard that b4. I always assumed Congress was the key player holding the purse strings.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thx Ron and Brian - health and life I do take seriously…
> 
> First and last post pic on DW s mishap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Get well soon DW!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Evening thoughts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Remove the first line. Stupid people put your life at risk ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last night's PBS Nova broadcast was about an archeological site in the Badlands of North Dakota. It was the last day of the dinosaurs when the meteorite hit the Yucatan Peninsula. It took a decade for the dust to clear out of the atmosphere. 30 seconds different timing and the meteorite would have hit in the Atlantic or the Pacific Ocean.

One interesting unrelated fact was the 2001 magnitude 9 earthquake affected Norway's fjords 13 minutes after it happened.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Japan is lowest on that list but the Yen is tanking right now.
> Russia isnt even on the list. Hmmm?
> 
> If the FED doesnt seriously jack up interest rates, those price controls V2.0 may not be far away, in the US; and they are actively talking about price controls here in the EU. Hungary has already implemented some on foodstuffs like sugar, milk, wheat, etc, - to protect families, so Victor Orban has said.
> 
> The news showed the prez saying he will tax inflation! ;((( That should be worse than price controls in the 70s ;(((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Yen isn't worth enough to inflate )

price controls just made shortages in the 70s. We have enough shortages already ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Todays fun cultural fact:

In Spanish-speaking countries and Greece it is not Friday the 13th that is the "unlucky" day - it is Tuesday the 13th. And in Italy it is Friday the 17th that is met with fear.


----------



## 987Ron

Up a bit late for me, coffee in hand and a lite breakfast. Muffins, fresh strawberries.

Shop time.

Ever try to make something that was featured in a magazine? It is like making cookies from someone else's recipe they gave you, they leave something out or have an error. To little sugar, flour or two little a dimension or an angle is wrong. Leave out a critical item, like flavor or a length. Wait till next month and a correction may show up.

Cool here, rained lightly all night, 60 noe.

lster


----------



## EricFai

Ron, every now and then. That is why I like to design my own projects.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*R.I.P.* Randy Weaver, a separatist who was targeted, entrapped and had his wife Vicki and son Samuel murdered by the FBI and US Marshals as punishment for his political views, passed away on Wednesday at the age of 74.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 Logistics on electric will be an issue for all vehicles.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The sniper at that little Ruby dance party was also at Waco.


> *R.I.P.* Randy Weaver, a separatist who was targeted, entrapped and had his wife Vicki and son Samuel murdered by the FBI and US Marshals as punishment for his political views, passed away on Wednesday at the age of 74.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*MRI scans discover one key brain region that's bigger among psychopaths*










Do you have the brain of a psychopath? A new study reveals that a key brain region is significantly larger in people who develop a psychopathic personality.

https://www.braintomorrow.com/brain-region-bigger-psychopaths/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> +1 Logistics on electric will be an issue for all vehicles.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What will they do with all the dead batteries in stop-and-go rush hours?


----------



## bandit571

Lunch Break!

Been out on the Rust Hunt…home to rest up a crampy right leg…

$5 saw vise was about it…went 5 sales…and that was it…grrrr..


----------



## controlfreak

I broke my home made planing stop so I decided to break down and get the MF replica from Lee Valley. Should arrive today. Now I need to decide where to put it, inline with dog holes about 3" in from the front or a bit more toward the center line of a 13" wide bench. I have a feeling I will pour a glass of Scotch and ponder on this till I need another. I will imagine I am working with the plane "dry planing" and spill some Scotch on the bench.


----------



## bandit571

No. 3 Saw Vise..









Will need a bit of cleaning up?









We'll see…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Slick idea


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-*


----------



## controlfreak

Nice find Bandit, I have been needing to clean up mine for awhile now. Still works dirty good enough.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*46 Uses for Sawdust on the Homestead*
https://www.newlifeonahomestead.com/uses-for-sawdust/


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - Desert_Woodworker


Neat concept but I'd like to see a little more steel and a little less fuel. Might want to flip the grinder the opposite direction so it wasn't spraying hot sparks into the face of the user.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice find DW. Too bad I prove that at every chity council meeting ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Neat concept but I d like to see a little more steel and a little less fuel. * Might want to flip the grinder the opposite direction so it wasn t spraying hot sparks into the face of the user.*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


How will they know the cut is completed? )


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


Not sure I would trust the grinder to say attached to the jig. Can envision the grinder running at full speed and coming loose and landing someplace it should not be. Leg, etc.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Grinder thoughts-* I liked it for the wooden assembly, similar to a wooden CNC machine. How well do they work?

*Ron- * sort of like your race cars of past…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* as your people moved West was there any problem with "baby formula" shortages? They made it why not today?

*New generation baby-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I missed Pottz's birthday over at that other site…* Don't miss our Bandit's Birthday on May 15th…
*
Make sure to post looking forward to it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* as your people moved West was there any problem with "baby formula" shortages? They made it why not today?
> 
> *New generation baby-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


SWMBO said today we didn't have any problems without baby formula  Kids were eating real foods by 9 months.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *46 Uses for Sawdust on the Homestead*
> https://www.newlifeonahomestead.com/uses-for-sawdust/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A friend's dad put sawdust in his garden and nothing would grow for several years. Not sure but think it might have been cedar.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

On todays episode of Good News Saturday, this just in:

Somewhere in the US -

Who are these people?

The woman is a pensioner, living on a very strict budget, just got out of the hospital, can barely afford her medication.

The men operate a business called "Raising Men Lawn Care Service." When they learned that this womans neighbor was taking advantage of her when he cut her lawn, and that she couldnt afford to pay him - these two gentlemen said, ok, we will pay him, and now we will cut your lawn every 2 weeks for free.


----------



## EricFai

There are some nice folks in this world. Wish there were more like these guys.


----------



## bandit571

"Watson, wake up, they game is afoot….."


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron- * sort of like your race cars of past…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Do you still have the trophy we won for first place in that race. I still have several trophies from our other races. The Indy 500 and the Italian Monza race on the high banks were really great. We did have a great car. In our dreams. But at our age dreams are reality.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up late, breakfast done, coffee and off to the shop soon.

Have a good day. It is National Dance Like A Chicken Day. Are all the chickens dancing with the flu going around in the roost? Maybe they should wear masks and stay 6 chicken feet away.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I got rid of the trophies after that beautiful gal ran off with you and married… :>{


----------



## 987Ron

We drove the Austin Healey on the Honey Moon.


----------



## 1thumb

> On todays episode of Good News Saturday, this just in:
> 
> Somewhere in the US -
> 
> Who are these people?
> 
> The woman is a pensioner, living on a very strict budget, just got out of the hospital, can barely afford her medication.
> 
> The men operate a business called "Raising Men Lawn Care Service." When they learned that this womans neighbor was taking advantage of her when he cut her lawn, and that she couldnt afford to pay him - these two gentlemen said, ok, we will pay him, and now we will cut your lawn every 2 weeks for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The guy on the left has been driving around the country mowing the lawns of the elderly, sick, poor. He was driving an old Ford taurus or something with lawn mower in trunk. He'd recruit teenage boys in these towns to keep cutting the lawns once he left. Recently Ford sponsored and gave him a new vehicle and maybe lawnboy gave equipment. Now I think once a teen cuts so many yards they get new cordless mowers and weedeaters from same company. Great story. Click link and watch some of his older videos. Dude was grinding it out

https://www.google.com/search?q=raising+men+lawn+care&rlz=1CATRYO_enUS986US986&sxsrf=ALiCzsYU9EmyYfsAtyuEJX_OFyGFoXFGrA:1652535810443&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjs09bPj9_3AhUAkGoFHWluCz0Q_AUoAHoECAEQAg&biw=1587&bih=754&dpr=1.21


----------



## 987Ron

There are some good people left in the world. Glad to see it. Some one to shake their hand and offer assistance to.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

@ 1thumb. Cool backstory!

I used to have this dream when I was young about going across the country (US) and volunteering to repaint all the Baptist churches along the way (not Baptist myself). As long as the church paid for materials and fed me, maybe a corner to sleep in, then I would do all the work for free, then move on to the next.

Never happened.

I do still offer what I call a "Grandma" discount for my work, always have.


----------



## bandit571

Rusty $1 Disston D-8 was about it, for today…

Backyard( hayfield) has been mowed..at least MY half of the old abandoned Alley….
Right leg is hurting BAD….right now..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* rest up my friend… Big day tomorrow…


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop, humid out, muggy. The AC will solve that.

Almost lunch time. Hot dog or chili dog and some iced tea.


----------



## bandit571

79 STICKY degrees outside…and a thunderstorm rolling through…..kind of put an end to the yard sales…..

Second coat of shellac has been rubbed out…might go to the varnish..next..

Yard sale "Trophy" for today…









$1 Disston & Sons D-8….
Cleaned up nicely enough..









Diamond in the rough?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Calling out to our fellow Ljocks-* May 15th is Bandit's Bday and I am open to suggestions on the Gift-giving tree.

Suggestions

$5 range:

$10 range:

please add… maybe a happy birthday to a very special and talented person?

REMINDER: Many of us are from the last 3 canceled forums. May I suggest none of that risque that was posted before?

Thx-


----------



## EricFai

Canceled forums, sounds like some trouble makers, and sounds fun.


----------



## 987Ron

Always wondered about why the forums were cancelled. The LJ site has ads in the right column that were a lot more risque than what was on the cancelled forum. Lately even Absurd Nurses, holding the scrubs up to expose, older bikini ads with girls topless laying on the beach. Follow the Benjamin.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Canceled forums, sounds like some trouble makers, and sounds fun.
> 
> - Eric


Oh Yes, 1. Pottz- Corona Crazy 2. Corelz- the Show 3. Gunny- Gunny's Garage… all forums we had many warnings and visits by Cricket. Like religion, we have the Woodshed and that other forum, in which the majority of us posting were participants. Eric, should you ask anyone who got the forums closed the answers will point to a few. Many will even say DW! hehehe I am working on making a transcript of all 3 forums into a book, then like history people can decide what happened…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Always wondered about why the forums were cancelled. The LJ site has ads in the right column that were a lot more risque than what was on the cancelled forum. Lately even Absurd Nurses, holding the scrubs up to expose, older bikini ads with girls topless laying on the beach. Follow the Benjamin.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron, I have ad-block maybe I should disable it? Thx


----------



## 987Ron

The dogs are all asleep and I am up late. Nite.


----------



## 1thumb

> Always wondered about why the forums were cancelled. The LJ site has ads in the right column that were a lot more risque than what was on the cancelled forum. Lately even Absurd Nurses, holding the scrubs up to expose, older bikini ads with girls topless laying on the beach. Follow the Benjamin.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ads are personalized based on your internet searches …


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I think this is correct you ole' Caribbean diver…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Before the perch a little something on the infamous Texas Rangers…*



















Becoming a Ranger
Texas Rangers are selected from the ranks of the Department of Public Safety. No recruiting has ever been necessary. It is not unusual for more than 100 officers to apply for only a single opening. To become a Ranger, a DPS officer must have at least eight years of commissioned law enforcement experience (including two years with the DPS) and must have at least 60 hours of college or equivalencies, Ranger appointments are made up on the basis of a competitive examination and oral interviews. Rangers are required to attend at least 40 hours of in-service training every two years, but for most Rangers, the training far exceeds that. Some Rangers receive additional training in areas such as forensic hypnosis, which has played an important role in numerous criminal cases.

on the other hand…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ads are personalized based on your internet searches …
> 
> - 1thumb


I have an adblocker too. Still lots of advertising on FB. I googled brothels in Nevada to see if I got advertising. They didn't go that far ))


----------



## RichT

> *3. Gunny- Gunny s Garage…* all forums we had many warnings and visits by Cricket. Like religion, we have the Woodshed and that other forum, in which the majority of us posting were participants. Eric, should you ask anyone who got the forums closed the answers will point to a few. Many will even say DW! hehehe I am working on making a transcript of all 3 forums into a book, then like history people can decide what happened…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


For the record, Gunny requested that that thread be closed. It was not shut down due to violations. Moke's thread took its place and is thriving peacefully.


----------



## pottz

> *3. Gunny- Gunny s Garage…* all forums we had many warnings and visits by Cricket. Like religion, we have the Woodshed and that other forum, in which the majority of us posting were participants. Eric, should you ask anyone who got the forums closed the answers will point to a few. Many will even say DW! hehehe I am working on making a transcript of all 3 forums into a book, then like history people can decide what happened…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> For the record, Gunny requested that that thread be closed. It was not shut down due to violations. Moke s thread took its place and is thriving peacefully.
> 
> - Rich


thank you rich for posting the reason why.cricket had nothing to do with it.for those that want the reason for the new thread,mokes,can pm me and ill glady explain.no wondering or tyring to figure it out.peace shed people !


----------



## bandit571

As of right now..I am 69 years old…..and heading off to the rack…

Good night Ladies, good night Ladies…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy birthday, bandit!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nasa scientists are currently investigating why Mars used to be warm and wet and is now dry and cold?

My educated guess is, teenagers stole Dad´s top-shelf whiskey.


----------



## EricFai

Happy Birthday Bandit. Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit may the day yield lots of Good Wishes and the Birthday Party have a Big Cake and lots of Candles.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Thanks, fellows…


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW sorry to see about your mishap. Hope you are on the mend.

Happy Birthday Bandit.

Cards v the girls later today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Petey- I'm on the mend… Also, I enjoy your vigor in your posts…


----------



## controlfreak

Happy Birfday Bandit!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As of right now..I am 69 years old…..and heading off to the rack…
> 
> Good night Ladies, good night Ladies…..
> 
> - bandit571


Speaking of Ladies…

*NATIONAL NYLON STOCKING DAY*
Each year on May 15th, we recognize the stylish variety and color available on National Nylon Stocking Day.
https://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-nylon-stocking-day-may-15/


----------



## bandit571

Diced up some Cajun Sausage, and some fresh mushrooms…added to a skillet of Zatarin's dirty rice…added garlic and onion…fry up with lots of butter..Dinner is served..


----------



## 987Ron

Beef Brisket, fresh cauliflower, green salad with croutons and Ice cream with chocolate sauce for dessert. 
Kind of like the idea of the Cajun Sausage but not the mushrooms. Fungus.

I do like a good blue cheese, Stilton, etc. so I guess I do eat fungus but not mushrooms.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gyro with a side of Hummus… with the house beverage…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Labor History-* Radium craze in America…



















1937, involving the women employed at another dial painting factory in Ottawa, Illinois. The factory had been set up in 1922 by the Radium Dial Company and by 1937 former employees began to become ill. One woman's story came to encapsulate the plight of the Ottawa Radium Girls. Catherine Donahue became the focus of a number of newspapers articles which described in detail how radium had wracked her body. The articles described the women as 'living dead' with "rotted bones" and "tissues destroyed, bones honeycombed, jawbone crumpled, hips locked and distorted." The Ottawa case was eventually settled, but on much less favourable terms than those of New Jersey victims with each woman "$3,771.71 compensation and $500 for medical bills and an annual pension of $277." The radium dial cases of the late 1920s and 1930s had a profound effect on the American public they were the first negative portrayals of radium in the press. The myth surrounding radium was slowly breaking down and the rejuvenating miracle element had been shown to bring death not life.

https://thehistoryvault.co.uk/the-radium-craze-americas-lethal-love-affair-by-matthew-moss/


----------



## EricFai

I had burgers done out on the grill, and baked beans.

That dirty rice sounds good Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- Zatarin's* good stuff…


----------



## EricFai

DW, yes it is, we have Jumbolia every now an then with chicken.

That Gryo looked too, haven't had a good one for some years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- Inflation is sad but true the portions are getting smaller (Shrinkflation) and the prices are rising… If you are new to it- learn and remember what a dollar could buy today…










https://everythingwithatwist.com/2015/08/05/what-can-one-dollar-buy-around-the-world/

Many more- click on the link…


----------



## EricFai

DW, that is interesting, some places you can get a good deal.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of a Dollar, US Congress just passed a Bill that removes 8 billion from a Green Climate fund, and redirects the total sum to DARPA for new (W) systems to counter China.

But more killer storms are coming! I mean, more killer storms are coming to prove we are fighting global warm…... I mean, climate change.

But we must interrupt our regular broadcast to give you this special danger report! the sea levels are rising, so be afraid….. Now, back to our program live-streamed from the Obamas new beachfront mansion.

Do not forget the polar ice caps are melting due to global warm…...... I mean, climate change, where Antartica is currently setting coldest-ever records because you use an airconditioner…...... I mean, bigger ice caps that should be melting because of global…... I mean, the sea, that is changing…........ the climate…........ change…......... Error: 404.


----------



## 987Ron

6:40 am and off to Augusta GA. Hour annd 45 min drive. Spouse's Retinal Dr. Me I get to go shopping rather than wait for the 3-4 hr. Dr. visit. She is in a test program for a new drug, eyeball injection.

Found a listing for a Highland Hardwoods and will investigate that, maybe pick up a board or two. Then the Liquor Warehouse, am in a dry county. Ffinally to Lidl Grocery, one of my favorite grocers and finish at Publix. Our little burg has only some small grocers and not much choice sometimes.

Home by 1 or 2 hopefully,

Have a good week and Monday.


----------



## bandit571

Uncle SIR Charles (Duke of Horse) decided the back of my right leg AND the top of the right foot needed to be woke up, this morning..and did not stop until I had walked it all off.

Pills taken…breakfast #2 is a cup of NISSIN Seafood cup of noodles…

Too bleeding early in the morning…...

Morning to ya…
60 cloudy, rainy degrees outside…

1st coat of varnish has been hand-sanded @ 180 grit….will take an old T-shirt to the shop, later, wipe the table and drawer down…and see about a 2nd coat..

"What can we do with a Drunken Sailor, what can we do with a Drunken Sailor, Err-leye in the Morning ?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Put him in a long boat till his sober
Put him in a long boat till his sober
Put him in a long boat till his sober
Early in the morning!"*

most of the other lyrics would probably get me kicked off the site :>(


----------



## bigblockyeti

A new personal best for me last Friday, the 13th no less.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

$3.899 a gallon… Wow I am around $4.76 and I get around 17 mpg in my new truck… That is what it is…

Many of us have been through this before, but it doesn't lessen the $$$ hurt…


----------



## bigblockyeti

The price has since jumped to $4.049/gallon so it was actually a bargain which I think several others thought as well. There's 6 lanes for a total of 12 pumps at that particular Costco and there was 6-8 vehicles in line at each pump ready for some discount BOHICA. I really need to clean the carburetor out on my old DR350SE, burning premium fuel at 69-72mpg is still way, way better than 19mpg burning 87 octane gasohol in my truck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeti-* does your Suzuki have an electric start?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Off from school today- Dr. visit at 9 am… Arm wound improving, sugar levels manageable, and steroid shot in the upper arms (damaged rotator cuffs)... but being without the masses of students, I found this…










Yet among these masses, I learn so much… Today is a withdrawal day with 10 days until full-time studio/shop time…


----------



## 987Ron

Home from Augusta, do not like Augusta, lots of traffic, roads twist and turn with name changes. Typical city with crossing interstates highways. 
The hardwood lumber dealer did not exist, address on web is a dentist office Guess he could drill a hole. 
Hot out, Nap


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Uncle SIR Charles (Duke of Horse) decided the back of my right leg AND the top of the right foot needed to be woke up, this morning..and did not stop until I had walked it all off.
> 
> - bandit571


I ask if he also visits me at night… besides sin what is causing it?


----------



## bandit571

Spinal Stenosis Lumbar down the leg…not sure about the cramps..just yet…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Home from Augusta, do not like Augusta, lots of traffic, roads twist and turn with name changes. Typical city with crossing interstates highways.
> The hardwood lumber dealer did not exist, address on web is a dentist office Guess he could drill a hole.
> Hot out, Nap
> 
> - 987Ron


Respectfully you put a smile on my face… how is your wife's eye treatment going?

*Augusta, GA a dead zone?*

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/38519

Keep us posted on the Mrs…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Spinal Stenosis Lumbar down the leg…not sure about the cramps..just yet…
> 
> - bandit571


Thx- I am looking into my options this summer… Many a night I am awoken from a dream (both good and bad) and you know the drill… Question 2 how do I get back to my dream?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Yeti-* does your Suzuki have an electric start?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes, it does. I think that's the "E" in DR350SE. At times I wish it also had kick start as the frame and motor case is un-altered from the dirt only model but installing it would be piecing together a couple dozen parts to the tune of a couple hundred $$ in 2010 money when I was thinking about adding kick start. It has yet to strand me but push starting it has to be done in 3rd gear as 1st or 2nd will just lock the rear tire when the clutch is engaged, it also has to be done at pretty good speed, far faster than I care to have to push it.

BONUS: Costco just went up another $0.02 for regular unleaded!


----------



## 987Ron

> . how is your wife s eye treatment going?
> 
> *Augusta, GA a dead zone?*
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/38519
> 
> Keep us posted on the Mrs…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


She has macular degeneration, has been going to a Dr. Marcus in Augusta for several years. He was called to treat one of the Pres. Bushes. Not sure which one. We did not know this until after she started going to him. Highly thought of. The testing of drugs and procedures is not his main area of practice. Has a staff just for that and another for the regular treatment of eye problems. 
He does several test programs for various pharmaceutical companies. This one is a new drug along with an older one to lessen the number of times that an eyeball injection is necessary. She was getting a shot into the eyebal every 6 weeks or so. This is only to control the degeneration and will not cure it The test seems to be helping as she has skipped 2 possible injections. Problem once the test is over with she goes back to the standard treatment as the test will not be evaluated with all participants and then get FDA approval etc. 
Could have gone the other way and not helped. Not sure if any of the other participants have had any success with this treatment. 
When I was recovering from the Hip surgery they provided transportation for her both ways no charge. Billed I am sure to the drug co.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> BONUS: Costco just went up another $0.02 for regular unleaded!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Gas has always peaked for Memorial Day. Let us hope it holds to tradition


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Spinal Stenosis Lumbar down the leg…not sure about the cramps..just yet…
> 
> - bandit571


Not sure if my SIL back Dr can fix that. He does a new nerve cleaning procedure. She was totally disabled. About all she could do was lay in bed in pain. She is active again. I can get the info from LB if you want it.


----------



## 987Ron

Think it about time the gasoline pricing dropped pricing to the tenth of a cent.


----------



## bandit571

Summertime…tall glass with ice, gin, and tonic water…maybe add a shot of OJ…keeps the cramps from heat away…

Sidney, Ohio…thursday after noon, gas always goes up $0.40….the next monday morning, it then drops back down…been that way for years…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was in several migraine studies during my decade long migraine ;(( Not sure how they evaluated constant pain nearly 24/7 ;(( One said aspirin might help but not enough to matter one way or the other. Another was a test to see if there was a leak between the 2 halves of the heart. I don't remember if I had a leak or not  Wasn't big enough to matter one way or the other if I do.


----------



## 987Ron

> Summertime…tall glass with ice, gin, and tonic water…maybe add a shot of OJ…keeps the cramps from heat away…
> 
> - bandit571


I only have a gin and tonic to keep the malaria at bay. Really don't like it but "*one must do what one must do*'.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Remember when most of the Harley Davidson riders walked with a limp from the kickbacks?

One day when I was working on gas pumps a guy rode up on a Harley Chopper. I asked the rider about it and he did not answer. The station owner told me later not to talk to that guy. He is a gang member and the reason he does not talk is his tongue was cut out!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- * Thx an interesting update story on her eyes

*Top Max-* I read about your Mom over at the other forum… very informative. Prayers to you and your family.

My 95 yr old Mom is moving from her home in Ocala FL to live with relatives in Columbus OH (maybe I can visit Bandit) at the end of May…

As for leg cramps- the latest from "old wives tale" pickle juice? I don't like discomfort but I must look at the big picture overall and give thanks…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

While at the Dr. office I had the chance to read about the infamous "golf tee" in "Golf Digest… environmental concerns…
I came across these…










Let me know…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*House Lawmakers Can Now Order Booze Deliveries Straight To Their Offices*
https://www.dailywire.com/news/house-lawmakers-can-now-order-booze-deliveries-straight-to-their-offices


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks DW. Mom worked 10 hours a day on the 3-11 shift at the hospital in OB because the nuns would not hire enough help. One of her coworkers' dad was an alcoholic. She was an hour or 2 late most nights. That was the main reason she worked 10 hour days.

She and an LPN delivered 5 kids in 6 hours one night. She was calling for the nuns to help but they ignored her. She was losing weight, exhausted, and concerned about her health. She quit and the rest of the staff quit too. 2 days later a doctor called asking her to be his office nurse. She had office nurse job, 9 to 6, all the years I was in school. He had a heart attack and she closed out his office about the time I graduated from high school. I had an appointment to Air Force Academy. She was going to take the summer off and look for a job in the fall. My eye prescription changed slightly between the preliminary and final physicals and I was medically disqualified. I was going to go to college locally. The hospital called asking her to be the head nurse to establish the home health department. She started it instead of taking the summer off.

She was a highly accomplished RN. If she quit or a job ended like when Doc Koehne retired, somebody would hear she was out of work. In a day or few, someone would call offering her a job before she even started to look for work. She established 2 departments in the hospital; Home Health and Rehab. She was instrumental in starting one of the first Meals on Wheels programs. Some of her home health patients had dog food in their kitchen cabinets. She and the other nurses donated groceries to some of them. In those days people were too proud to ask for help. One of the memory care advisers told me she was not surprised by mom's accomplishments. The memory care adviser said in her experience the sharper you were when young, the more likely you are to have Alzheimer's.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *House Lawmakers Can Now Order Booze Deliveries Straight To Their Offices*
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/house-lawmakers-can-now-order-booze-deliveries-straight-to-their-offices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Maybe they will get off drugs and get drunk enough to party nd be reasonable with the other side )


----------



## controlfreak

Well I did it, got up at 4:00 AM and went for a walk/run to the gym and back. Did a set on the Nautilus machines when I got there. I have learned not to go the "no pain, no gain" route. Day one I start very light and start adding later. Trying to see if my bad shoulder can do better with a little work out time. They say it takes two weeks to make a habit so we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## 987Ron

> While at the Dr. office I had the chance to read about the infamous "golf tee" in "Golf Digest… environmental concerns…
> I came across these…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nearly all golf tees are made of wood The same wood that trees shed as sticks and branches. Never quite understood the ideal that golf tees were pollution Most that are left are broken gby the golf club so already the process of decay has started. Most of the unbroken are picked up and used at the next tee. Wood in golf tees is biodegradable I think.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself. Pills taken, thinking a bit of Coffee Cake for Breakfast will do.

Shop was closed yesterday….will have to wait and see about today….57 clear and SUNNY degrees outside.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Clarification on golf tees- from Golf Digest magazine

Plastic Tees

You might like plastic tees because they don't break as often as wooden tees, but what happens to the tees you lose and the ones you stop using? The idea for tee company Ocean Tee came from a marine biologist concerned with plastic tees on coastal golf courses ending up in the ocean. To make sure this pollution doesn't happen, the company doesn't use plastic. Its tees are made from bamboo, saying these tees are harder to break than standard wooden tees. The hope is that you'll use fewer tees each time you play. Bamboo also grows very quickly, so if a stand of bamboo is harvested, it's able to regrow quickly. Ocean Tee also donates 25 percent of its profits to charities that focus on plastic pollution.










*The ecology of golf tees*

https://www.holebyhole.com/the-ecology-of-golf-tees/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Three's a crowd: Having more than 2 kids linked to weaker brain function*
https://www.studyfinds.org/too-many-kids-harmful-brain/

*NEW YORK - Everything in moderation - even kids? Researchers from Columbia University and Université Paris-Dauphine report having more than two kids may have a negative impact on late-life cognition. The study shows that older parents with just two children appeared sharper cognitively than those with three.
*

Side Note: I live in an LDS (Mormon) community and I am sure that many don't agree with this study


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Nearly all golf tees are made of wood The same wood that trees shed as sticks and branches. Never quite understood the ideal that golf tees were pollution Most that are left are broken gby the golf club so already the process of decay has started. Most of the unbroken are picked up and used at the next tee. Wood in golf tees is biodegradable I think.
> 
> - 987Ron


Kinda looks like a solution in search of a problem to me.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Saw some of you guys moaning about the price of gas. It is way worser here, about 8 bucks a gallon, and going up up up. I was telling the wife we should be trying to cut down on expenses, so she went out and bought this guy, so we can spend alot more. 350$/mth for stable and services.

But maybe she is ahead of the curve, as far as saving gas goes???!!!

This is a Portuguese breed, 10 years old, and highly trained equestrian. He likes to run fast.


----------



## EricFai

Pretty horse Brian.


----------



## 987Ron

The horse is great so is the rider….


----------



## 987Ron

The people I played golf with would not use plastic tees. They thought that they would mark or even scratch a wooden headed golf club, back in the day. Later same idea only just mark up the head of a medal club. 
Like Bigblock said, looks like a solution looking for a problem.

Want to see overuse of plastic. Go to either a grocery store or a hardware store.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…need to haul this upstairs..









As it is done..









And can head out and sit in the Gazebo…









Since last year's Gazebo Table has been "table-napped" by the Boss, for beside HER Living Room Chair…

Will post as a Project in a little bit…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* Nice work

*Horse and rider*- I wonder if the owner and spouse "moan over" the veterinarian and spouse maintenance costs… Lucky is the man who can afford both.










Seriously, I have been visiting Ocala FL for 40 years- In my time it is an equestrian haven. Recently they have developed a large tract of land and they are building-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> And can head out and sit in the Gazebo…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since last year s Gazebo Table has been "table-napped" by the Boss, for beside HER Living Room Chair…
> 
> Will post as a Project in a little bit…..
> 
> - bandit571


If there were a few defects she might not "table-nap" this one )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How about The Appaloosa Horse?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Wood Shed Safety post…*

Yes, I have used a table saw for years… So far so good (buy the grace of God)... I found this Stumpy Nubs vid…

*10 dangerous things EVEN YOU have done with a table saw*





*Any table saw stories to add?* and the infamous statement "10 fingers in 10 fingers out"


----------



## 987Ron

> *Wood Shed Safety post…*
> 
> *10 dangerous things EVEN YOU have done with a table saw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Only guilty of #10 it is always off gathering dust someplace. No stories to tell. Guess I am fortunate.


----------



## 987Ron

The Wahoo High School Wood class is posting their latest projects. I like to comment on them, give a bit of encouragement to continue and to thank their teacher. Some good looking clocks this time. One of the few High Schools still with a woodworking class. Great.


----------



## EricFai

Guily of #10 also, the saw dares back to 1962, did not have one when I purchased it used.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm guilty of #10 too. Problem is it does not work with the blade angled and is in the way of making fine cuts ;( Being a farm kid safety is a natural instinct. Standing out of the way saved me more than once on kickbacks. I believe that the most powerful one was due to stress in the board I was ripping pinching the blade because of moisture. It was a construction-grade 2×4.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, sometimes I cheat when cutting small pieces. Three fingers on the outside of the fence with index and thumb sliding it. 3 fingers should be strong enough to resist the suction of the blade.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ron, thanks for the heads up on the beautiful clockes the Wahoo HS shop class is making. I too believe is important to give these kids words of encouragement letting them know they're doing great work. Based on what they're turning out, it's not just blowing smoke either, these kids really are talented. I won't have the luxury of my kids going to shop class, at least not where we live now. I'm going to have to teach them actual life skills instead of just how to get into college and let your parents pay for it which seems to be the favorite curriculum of nearly every high school.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I miss read that Wahoo HS post. I thought it was local, not LJ ;((


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and about with breakfast on the table. Coffee is needed this am.

Shop time later and maybe a trip to Savannah to Case Woodworking for some boards. $$$$$$$$$
Walnut. On line saw Walnut at $17.95 a board ft. Hope Case is a bit less. May have to switch to something else, this is for some Christmas Boxes. About 4 Bd ft. per box, 3 boxes.

Breakfast calls. later


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pay the bills day, right after Pills….
Going to be a while…..need to go and pay the state of Ohio for a 1" square sticker for the Chevy….$38~


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My 1" tag this year $540… AZ has high car plate expense….

*How are vehicle license tax fees calculated?
The tax amount is based on the assessed value of 60 percent of the manufacturer's base retail price, reduced by 16.25% for each year since the vehicle was first registered in Arizona (and just 15% before 8/1/98).

After that, the tax rate is calculated based on assessed value. The fee is $2.80 per $100 of assessed value for new vehicles and $2.89 per $100 for used.*


----------



## 987Ron

> My 1" tag this year $540… AZ has high car plate expense….
> 
> *How are vehicle license tax fees calculated?
> The tax amount is based on the assessed value of 60 percent of the manufacturer's base retail price, reduced by 16.25% for each year since the vehicle was first registered in Arizona (and just 15% before 8/1/98).
> 
> After that, the tax rate is calculated based on assessed value. The fee is $2.80 per $100 of assessed value for new vehicles and $2.89 per $100 for used.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Politicians do like to make things complicated. 
Ours are taxed on purchase price, once paid the yearly tag fee is small.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bigblockyeti

Ours are 5% or $500, whichever is less on any registered vehicle, whether you're spending $10K or $1M, the purchase tax is only $500, the property tax will likely not be. The caveat is some myterious software the taxpayers are paying for but not allowed to view that spits out a value which determines the tax based on where you live. There are plenty of loopholes too, especially around older, valuable cars, like a mint, low mileage GTO or Mustang which could be worth $30K - $50K and have a taxable value of less than 10% of the actual value.


----------



## controlfreak

Yeah, in this state in addition to the sales tax a new cars property tax needs to be paid for tag renewal and it may be in the $1200.00 range. Whenever I buy a new car I take the the old car and pay the taxes early. I then transfer the tag to the new car.


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


I much prefer to savor the taste and aroma of a good German Biere. Leave this method to the college kids. Battery will porobably die half a mug through.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..think we could hit 3,000 posts tonight?

Boss wants some sort of plant stand "Trellis" made….I need to go and look up a few plans….

Bills are PAID! $34 and change for a new 1" square sticker….so, I am now "legal"....well, at least the Chevy is…for the next year…..

Even got the Oil Change done….cost almost the same as that sticker did….

62 cloudy, RAINY degrees outside.


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail, tonight….1st back upstairs from the dryer….2nd load still in the washer…killed some time waiting on the dryer, polished the brass on the latest handsaw rehab…film is a little bit…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My laundry detail is still in the basket in the front room… this is something that I will ponder but not tonight… secondary items so no guilt on leaving them…

I usually do laundry and fold while the laser or CNC is running… with school ending on the 27th just do the necessaries…

A project that needs to be done soon for when I want a slice of bread I want a larger than those bread machines slice- a .75 to 1" slice… this should work










Next is a "good " bread knife…


----------



## bandit571

Shined up the Brass…









That top-most bolt…is a smaller diameter than the other 4 bolts..









And appears it was made that way…had a couple spots that needed to be a bit straighter…









They straight, now…..top of the bench's leg as an anvil, BTW…

test drive?









This is an 11ppi, 26" long pre-1927 Disston D(no hyphen)8…"fine" cross cut saw.


----------



## bandit571

Next "Project"?

Well…I do have a few scraps to resaw…









Maybe a small box of some sort?

We'll see…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmm..think we could hit 3,000 posts tonight?
> 
> - bandit571


IMO- the Woodshed's views per post is now back to 8.0+ an improvement over the last reading …

Great job guys on what is being posted here at the "Woodshed", people are viewing it… could it be Bandits' traditional woodworking posts that draw people's interest?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Immermet down most of the day ;( Not too many to catch up )



> Hmmm..think we could hit 3,000 posts tonight?
> 
> - bandit571


How about this week?

Got a mountain lion on camera a few miles away in the suburbs. About 20 years ago there was a big one passing through downtown Redmond. A friend who lived there had a wildland vegetation area in his backyard. He had seen claw marks on trees back there up to about 7 feet high from when those cats stretch  It was obviously a permanent resident rather than a visitor.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Everyone familiar with this place?

This is the Pope´s assembly hall in Vatican City. Actually, only about a third of the building is in Vatican City, the section where the people sit falls outside of the City proper.

The colossal sculpture rising up represents The Resurrection, Jesus rsing up from the crater of a nuclear bomb crater in the Garden of Gethsemane. It looks scary because it was meant to be scary, but its deeper meaning is through chaos there is hope emerging.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Everyone familiar with this place?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Never been there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No wonder society is in a downward spiral. 50,000 high school referees have quit since 2019 because of assaults! If parents act like that there is no hope for the kids' behavior! ;((


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW - I remember the Radium plant in NJ. Woman painting clock dials etc.

130+ bucks to fill my tuck. 4.50 here.

To Brian's post - they are starting to scare us with gas rationing.

DW those tees look like bamboo. I pick up 20 or so tees every round. If they weren't free maybe I would find less?

Topa the members of our golf club say we have the "nicest" members. Trouble is a verbal assault to a member of the staff is about every week. The email traffic with false claims etc is also disturbing. No Suprise on ref assaults.

My lawn is in, landscape almost done. I am told rainy season starts Friday.

My shop is not fully functional. I hope to get more lumber out of the storage unit today.

I have several projects in the back of my head waiting.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, normal GA summer morning gong to be hot again. 93 or so.

Covid is resurging some in Augusta and Savannah. Masks are being worn by the warry

DW If you make a bread slicer be sure to get a bread knife that is long. Being gluten free wife often makes her own bread. Have a store bought holder to slice bread, most knives are a bit short for slicing easily. The end comes inside the cut in the wood. They do work easily, hers has two settings not a full 1" or even 3/4"

Read where due to chip shortage the production of new vehicles world wide is down. Ford and others have dropped some of the extras off vehicles to conserve. Ford F-150 the auto start and the Explorer rear HAVC systems dropped. The Ukraine war is where a lot of items like wiring harness were made for European Manufacturers, Porsche has stopped production of two models to compensate. Seems a earthquake in Japan also shut down a chip manufacturer. Neon gas is running short, used in the etching by laser of the chip circuits and a metal from Russia that is used in the coating of the chips is in short supply due to Russian boycots.

Tesla is now the leading luxury car in the US. Ousted Mercedes and BMW for that post, Nearly twice their production. Mercedes new plant in Alabama with a inhouse Japanese battery maker is to open soon and they hope to retake the Luxury car leadership. Plant opens soon.

Breakfast is being set out. Coffee is finally brewed. Late start for all.

have a good day.


----------



## controlfreak

And if things aren't bad enough I saw a report where gas pumps are being modified to allow for a two digit dollar amount for a gallon of gas.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* interesting post…

*Version 1-* as you stated

*Version 2-*

THE FIERY FLYING SERPENT INSIDE VATICAN CITY'S AUDIENCE HALL

The Resurrection (La Resurrezione) is an 800-quintal (8 metric ton) bronze/copper-alloy sculpture by Pericle Fazzini in the Paul VI Audience Hall in Rome. Intended to capture the anguish of 20th century mankind living under the threat of nuclear war, La Resurrezione depicts Jesus rising from a nuclear crater in the Garden of Gethsemane. [1]

This is not Jesus rising from a nuclear crater; this is the fiery flying serpent rising from a nuclear crater, spoken of in Isaiah 14 verse 29!

"Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina, because the rod of him that smote thee is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a cockatrice, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent."

The phrase 'fiery flying serpent' consists of the Hebrew words H5774 and H8314.

The Hebrew word H8314 שָׂרָף śârâph is defined in the Strong's Concordance as follows:

From H8313; burning, that is, (figuratively) poisonous (serpent); specifically a saraph or symbolical creature (from their copper color): - fiery (serpent), seraph.

The sculpture itself is comprised out of bronze/copper-alloy which completely affirms this is the fiery flying serpent!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* progress is appearing for your shop. But is a "Shop" ever complete or finished? :>)

*Ron-* +1 on the thought of a correct length bread knife.

*Top Max-* With all your travels- no visit to the Vatican Assembly Hall? :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gas stations in Washington reprogram pumps to prepare for $10-a-gallon fuel*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10830591/Gas-stations-Washington-reprogram-pumps-prepare-10-gallon-fuel.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Don't forget to fill the knotholes before staining." The journeyman said.

"You mean, the holes?" asked his new apprentice.

"Yes, the knotholes."

"I'm confused. Are they holes, or are they not holes?"*


----------



## EricFai

That sounds like the apprentice is a knothead there. The things we have the new guy go and find this or that. Board stretcher.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hmmm? Interesting. The figure doesnt really look like a serpent though, does it? I mean, it could be symbolic, I suppose.


> *Brian-* interesting post…
> 
> *Version 1-* as you stated
> 
> *Version 2-*
> 
> THE FIERY FLYING SERPENT INSIDE VATICAN CITY'S AUDIENCE HALL
> 
> The Resurrection (La Resurrezione) is an 800-quintal (8 metric ton) bronze/copper-alloy sculpture by Pericle Fazzini in the Paul VI Audience Hall in Rome. Intended to capture the anguish of 20th century mankind living under the threat of nuclear war, La Resurrezione depicts Jesus rising from a nuclear crater in the Garden of Gethsemane. [1]
> 
> This is not Jesus rising from a nuclear crater; this is the fiery flying serpent rising from a nuclear crater, spoken of in Isaiah 14 verse 29!
> 
> "Rejoice not thou, whole Palestina, because the rod of him that smote thee is broken: for out of the serpent's root shall come forth a cockatrice, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent."
> 
> The phrase 'fiery flying serpent' consists of the Hebrew words H5774 and H8314.
> 
> The Hebrew word H8314 שָׂרָף śârâph is defined in the Strong's Concordance as follows:
> 
> From H8313; burning, that is, (figuratively) poisonous (serpent); specifically a saraph or symbolical creature (from their copper color): - fiery (serpent), seraph.
> 
> The sculpture itself is comprised out of bronze/copper-alloy which completely affirms this is the fiery flying serpent!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Your post reminded me of something, this guy:










When I was a kid I was walking down the RR tracks to go fishing in a stream about 10 miles from my house. I had hip waders on. Along the tracks there was a drainage ditch that always had water in it. Here lived frogs, and snapping turtles, and water snakes. I saw a black snake in the water and started throwing rocks at it to try and kill it. Where I was grabbing rocks from there was a pile of old RR ties that had been replaced. I felt something hit my boot, looked down, and saw a copperhead rushing away into the pile of ties. It had tried to kill me, but my boot was too thick. If it had struck my hand or arm, well, it was a long walk home and it was a real hot summer day. Who knows if I would have made it home that day. Here is the punchline: I was born in the year of the Snake.

So, a snake tried to kill a snake that was trying to kill another snake. I realized the error of my ways that day.


----------



## bandit571

Supper will be from The Colonel…..a "Family Fill Up" bucket…..There is now a few COLD Lagers in the fridge…

Might try the lawn mower later?

Might try some resaw work this weekend?









We'll see..


----------



## BurlyBob

I hate snakes. I don't care what they are. I pack a 357 with snake shot anywhere in the brush or woods. I hate snakes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *So, a snake tried to kill a snake that was trying to kill another snake. I realized the error of my ways that day.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Many times the errors of our ways lead to more knowledge…*










*Which led me to look into the "copper head" *

According to recent research on the US National Library of Medicine, snake venom in general is "recognized as a potential resource of biologically active compounds" that can be used in cancer treatments. Scientists have found that a chemical in copperhead venom may be helpful in stopping the growth of cancerous tumors. Researchers at the University of Southern California injected the protein contortrostatin from the southern copperhead's venom, directly into the mammary glands of mice where human breast cancer cells had been injected two weeks earlier.

The injection of the protein inhibited the growth of the tumor and also slowed the growth of blood vessels that supply the tumor with nutrients. The venom's protein also impaired the spread of the tumor to the lungs, one site where breast cancer spreads effectively.

*And,*

... also talked about the benefits of having a Copperhead near your house: "They eat a lot of species that we don't like, like mice and rats, that can cause diseases and problems. And [by] eating a lot of rodents, snakes are swallowing a lot of ticks. And ticks cause things like Rocky Mountain spotted fever and Lyme disease. One study showed that snakes are significant tick destroyers in Eastern forest sites."

https://www.livescience.com/43641-copperhead-snake.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * I pack a 357 with snake shot anywhere in the brush or woods. *
> 
> - BurlyBob


For me to shoot something I need my laser red sight to hit something… BB can you hit the small target with just the sights? +1 If you can…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Maybe my next project-*










Next yard sale I'll try to find one… It will need a rustic look…


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, I'm not as good as I use to be. There was a time I was one of the top 3-4 on the Pd. Those days are long gone.
That's why I carry 3 rounds of snake shot followed by 3 of 158 gr hollow points in my 357. Shoot them in the face followed by kill shots. 
For home defense my 12 gauge with #4 bird shot. It will most likely not pass thru the house wall or the neighbors house. Remember! Once a round leaves the end of your barrel . It's got your name on it. A 357 will pass thru several walls. No one wants a neighbor being hurt by a stray round. We've all read stories about such things in the news.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa the members of our golf club say we have the "nicest" members. Trouble is a verbal assault to a member of the staff is about every week. The email traffic with false claims etc is also disturbing. No Suprise on ref assaults.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


At least they are just verbal. I saw the 50k referees on the news. The video was disgusting. They said some states are passing laws to protect referees from assault. Why not just enforce existing assault laws? When I coached Little League in the 80s a few teams' parents were obnoxious. I told our team's parents to behave themselves ) I only remember there being one or two of them who broke the etiquette standards a couple of times. They were retaliating due to the other team's behavior. ;((

As society continues to collapse, two home invasions in the last 3 days ;(( First was 3 guys in a house a quarter-mile west of us. Second people woke up to find their front door open, the garage door open, and their car gone a couple of miles west of us. Police say to park in well-lit areas, and garages, and use security cameras. None of that matters today. The perps come in daylight. They know there are no consequences. If crime did not pay so well the labor shortage might not be as bad today ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *"Don't forget to fill the knotholes before staining." The journeyman said.
> 
> "You mean, the holes?" asked his new apprentice.
> 
> "Yes, the knotholes."
> 
> "I'm confused. Are they holes, or are they not holes?"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


)))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, A police trainer I knew at the range told me #3 buckshot is what he recommended. Definitely want hollow points to stop at the wall!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* +1 I have never heard of "snake shot" for a 357…










I love learning stuff… Thx


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Should I keep or sell? a question that passes my mind…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Click-bait on YouTube?* I liked the info…

f*rom Stumpy Nubs… *
*An important video lesson that took me 10 years to learn.*


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all. Up and a bit slow this am. Coffee will help,

We have had a snake or two here, usually just catch them and release in the woods a few miles away. They do serve a purpose in nature. Now a Copperhead would not make the trip. We do have one nice black snake in the back occasionally. Leave him be, rodent catcher supreme. With the dogs the Black Snake stays clear.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….any yard sales today would be a "Rain Out"....Road trip later…

Pills taken….waiting on the eyes to fully wake up…66 cloudy degrees outside…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hugs from partners reduce stress levels in women - but not men*
Researchers say their findings suggest that hugging their romantic partner before a stressful event - such as an exam, job interview, or presentation - will help keep anxiety levels down for women.

https://www.studyfinds.org/women-stress-hugging-partner/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That is funny. I mean, if you arent a snake.


> Shoot them in the face (snakes)...................
> 
> - BurlyBob


We have two or three types of snakes here, none of them venemous. I only see one type on our land, very common here. The false smooth snake.


----------



## 987Ron

The snake that is really great to see is the Indigo Snake. We had one in the wooded area behind our house in Fl. He/she came into the yard rarely. Probably 4 ft. Saw one in a state park south of Tampa and he/she was maybe 8 ft long. 
These snakes are blue black in color and in sunlight almost iridescent indigo. They are harmless non poisonous. They hunt and eat other snakes including the rattlesnake. They have a tolerance to rattle snake venom.










The following is a Indigo vs a rattlesnake guess who wins? Warning a bit gruesome.


----------



## bandit571

Village of West Liberty, OH went ahead with their yard sale weekend….all the rain had cleared out by 0900 this morning…I had some "Mad Money" ( $6.76) in me pocket…had $0.76 when done…









That be a 2" wide Blue Grass chisel. 









Might find some use for these things..









$0.25 for a 15 sheet pack, un-opened….


----------



## controlfreak

We have both Copperheads and black snakes here, I let the black snakes go where they like.


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, that looks like an N frame S&W. Those things are going for a pretty penny nowadays. If it were me, I'd keep it.

WWBob, I'll stick with #4 birdshot. I know for a fact that a 357 will go thru 3 walls with insulation. A guy I knew had an accidental discharge and did that very thing. #3 buck is not far behind that either.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB- * For now I'll keep it… probably for the memories… Back in the 70's when you saw an officer with the "highway patrolman" strapped to his side it showed power. Back then I could not afford one and used my department-issued Colt 38 special… The latest price listening for the big gun is high around $1,200.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

What is* NTI*? NTI is the thinktank *Nuclear Threat Initiative*. What is the NTI doing having a "tabletop excercise" in March 2021 about *Monkeypox* as a Pandemic?

Have you heard about the Monkeypox cases yet? If not, you will. The US just purchased 13 million vaccine doses because they have indetified one possible case in Massachusets. But I am sure all this is just a coincidence.





































Link to NTI summary paper on their pandemic excercise. And you can see a list of sponsors for the excercise, like the Gates Foundation.

https://www.nti.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/NTI_Paper_BIO-TTX_Final.pdf


----------



## EricFai

Good score Bandit. .25 for a pack of sandpaper, stolen. I picked some at Lowes today, for ROS, 15 disk $10.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian +1* Good stuff… Yet what if anything will people do to prepare?


----------



## EricFai

Productive day in the shop. Finally added a tall auxiliary fence to the table saw, along with a tenon jig and milled a board to extend the length of the miter gauge. Now I need to fabricate a couple of push blocks, old plastic one is getting chewed up.

I have a proto type of a tote I made for a plane, going to copy that for the push block handles.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We didn't have a lot of nasty stuff in Idaho when I was a kid. I never saw a black widow. They were supposed to be there. Rattlesnakes stayed in the desert. They didn't seem to like irrigated farmland. Maybe they were killed as soon as they set foot on it? We had bull snakes slightly bigger than a rattler but look just like them without rattles. They eat mice in the fields. They are farmer's pals. One of the favorite tricks was to find 2 working on a hay crew with city slickers from the unemployment office. The first one you holler rattler and whirl around your head, popped like a whip, and thrown out where the hay had already been picked up so the city slicker would not find it. Then you say, "That is how we take care of rattlers out here." If you are really lucky, you find a 2nd one. Whirl it around your head and let it slip throwing it towards the city slicker ;-)) ;-))

When we were in Missouri, my bride wanted to look in a graveyard for genealogy. The office was not open but we looked at a lot of headstones in the overgrown cemetery. She found the info they did not have published. The office opened. We went in to tell them about what she found. They said she was brave looking out there. It is full of venomous snakes! ;((

My bride decided my Winslow granddaddy connecting me to the Mayflower had to be in one of 3 family cemeteries on farms in Ohio. Sure enough, he was. She out the birth and death on Ancestry. It was all over the www shortly after that. )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Times may be changing here in WW. The gubberner canceled parole for a triple homicide convict from 1980! This morning the Nextdoor discussions were about vehicles stolen overnight. That is much safer than yesterday's home invasions. It did mention one family who has closed and boarded up 2 7-11 convince stores. Getting to be more discussion about vigilante actions. No doubt change is coming. People are fed up with 80 to 100% increases in crime with police hands tied behind their back by the legislature ;((


----------



## DS

> Up a bit late for me, coffee in hand and a lite breakfast. Muffins, fresh strawberries.
> 
> Shop time.
> 
> *Ever try to make something that was featured in a magazine?* It is like making cookies from someone else s recipe they gave you, they leave something out or have an error. To little sugar, flour or two little a dimension or an angle is wrong. Leave out a critical item, like flavor or a length. Wait till next month and a correction may show up.
> 
> Cool here, rained lightly all night, 60 noe.
> 
> lster
> 
> - 987Ron


This is the story of my life.
A client comes in with fifteen pages of instagram pics and houzz web pages, wanting certain tidbits from each photo to make their dream kitchen.

I make my own recipes all of the time and it most often turns out very well.
(Still doesn't make it any less of a pain in the a-)


----------



## 987Ron

My favorite Snake Story. We were changing several competitors customers to our product. Had several men come into Fl to help with the work. I sent two employees from up north to Okeechobee, FL to do one of the stores. There story later goes something like this.

They saw the store had guns, ammo, rope, and hunting supplies They ask the owner if he hunted, answer "Yup" 
Now Okeechobee is in the middle of the swamp. They then ask him what he hunted. His answer "hogs" 
They then ask what kind of gun he used. His answer "Don't use no gun" 
Well how do you catch them, answer "A rope" 
They then ask if he did not take a gun in case of a snake, answer "Nope, don't need no gun" 
Well what do you do if a snake is in your area or camp. answer "Grab it by the tail and slap it's head up against the Pickup truck."

They talked about this about every time I ever saw them in later years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just what we need, Monkeypox on top of Covid ( Looks like the death rate is similar to covid ;(


----------



## 1thumb




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW, that looks like an N frame S&W. Those things are going for a pretty penny nowadays. If it were me, I d keep it.
> 
> WWBob, I ll stick with #4 birdshot. I know for a fact that a 357 will go thru 3 walls with insulation. A guy I knew had an accidental discharge and did that very thing. #3 buck is not far behind that either.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I did a lot of testing for the range over my chronograph. Magnum pistols and rifles with full metal jacketed bullets go through 4-inch wood beams only slowing about 200 feet per second. We put up 4" wood beams with 3/8" steel plates. A 416 Remington magnum falls out the other side but doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## DS

A current client is remodeling two or three rooms at a time in a very large house.(20+ rooms)
We're about 13 months into it and at least half of the house is completed. (They're living in the house during construction)

Today's project started as a wall of bookcases in the library and has progressed to a full coffered ceiling, tall columns and wainscoting on every wall, and a fireplace with mantle treatment.
Oh, and the initial bookcase was is a delete.

The more you give'em, the more they want.


----------



## EricFai

Had some shop time for my projects today. Was able to work on the Moxon bench, few pieces glued up, legs and aprons roughed out and laid out for tenons.


















Needed to do some work over at the table saw, auxiliary fence, tenon jig, extender for miter gauge with stop block.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> (They're living in the house during construction)
> 
> The more you give'em, the more they want.
> 
> - DS












Memories when I was a B General contractor- Learning experience +Many… My reply to those 2 statements… Charge accordingly and always remember the infamous change order, things your guys I'm sure are on top of it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A current client is remodeling two or three rooms at a time in a very large house.(20+ rooms)
> We're about 13 months into it and at least half of the house is completed. (They're living in the house during construction)
> 
> Today's project started as a wall of bookcases in the library and has progressed to a full coffered ceiling, tall columns and wainscoting on every wall, and a fireplace with mantle treatment.
> Oh, and the initial bookcase was is a delete.
> 
> The more you give'em, the more they want.
> 
> - DS


Fixed price or time and materials? I liked industrial and commercial. The high society on Mercer Island had unreasonable demands; ie, no exposed junction boxes )


----------



## EricFai

Change Orders are a fact of the business, I don't work for free. And besides materials have gone through the roof, not to mention gasoline.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* nice post and pics. I love your table saw, for I had something similar to your setup and I made some quality stuff with it. Also, besides my 1950s table saw I made a homemade tracksaw/horizontal stationary saw with a DeWalt circular saw BUT…. Forrest blade… no chip out…


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. This one dates to 1962, purchased for $100 last year at a estate sale. Replaced the wiring for the plug to motor, cleaned and waxed the top, and went through it doing a tune-up. Works well and nice cuts. It is also a 9" saw, I use the 8-1/4" blades and get a depth of 2-3/4". I have been sketching a few drawing for a more stable base/cabinet and extend the top to each side and run out.

When I was building the cabinets, I took a piece of 5/8" plywood and attached a piece of 1/8" hardboard to it, ran the circular saw along it making my own track saw to break down the plywood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There is an 8-story old folks home under construction downtown. It started pre-pandemic. I wonder how they dealt with inflation. I'm sure it was a bid price that should have lost a lot of money ;(( It was supposed to be completed long ago. They are starting to advertise for renters now.

Beyond the issues here in this neighborhood, I could not believe they built half a dozen 5 apartment buildings in the valley on slabs. It is one of the biggest liquefaction areas in the US. Geologists reported a couple of years ago liquefaction is totally unpredictable because of hydraulic forces. Anchorage has a small liquefaction area along the coast. In the 1964 earthquake, the earth opened up and swallowed 4 people. 2 brothers a few minutes apart and a couple. The only survivor was the husband who lost a limb. None of the other's bodies were ever recovered. The Anchorage liquefaction zone was high-class single-family homes. Here the mayor lured developers to build several 5 to 8 story retirement centers in the downtown area. Luring the most vulnerable citizens into the liquefaction zone. Only 2 buildings have pilings driven under them. They were built before the luring started. One is a chity office building and the other is an apartment house built by an owner who did not risk building failure. She has a good shot at being the Body Bag Queen of the Cascadia Subduction Zone Earthquake for cities of this size. If that earthquake is not the biggest ever recorded on modern equipment, it will be in the top 3 smack dab in the middle of the 70,000 square mile disaster area. It will be the biggest natural disaster to ever hit us, US.


----------



## EricFai

There are a lot of people out there that take short cuts so they can make the money, sad.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Village of West Liberty, OH went ahead with their yard sale weekend….all the rain had cleared out by 0900 this morning…I had some "Mad Money" ( $6.76) in me pocket…had $0.76 when done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That be a 2" wide Blue Grass chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might find some use for these things..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go out for a rustic handsaw handle for my cane
Click to expand...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"I Did That" stickers that appear on self-serve gas pumps…*










Until today while putting gas into the tank… $4.99 last night and then at noon today $5.19 I saw the tagged gas pump. Oh Yeah! but when I came into the station lobby I shared my joy with the attendant and beside her was the manager… They were not pleased to hear about the sticker on the pump. Reason: The registrar person is responsible to remove them and they are difficult. Then the female manager with 3 kids and a hard worker said that If she doesn't have the pumps cleared of stickers and stuff her paycheck is dinged. I will no longer promote this, for it is vandalism and who pays… not Circle K but the workers who have to clean it up…

I like the grassroots movement sticker but to the hardships of the employees… No more …


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There are a lot of people out there that take short cuts so they can make the money, sad.
> 
> - Eric


Boeing 737 MAX shortcuts with 564 fatalities are chronic in this century. Kimberly Clark had over 500 with defective surgical gowns. Their CEO was on CBS 60 Minutes claiming the gowns that fell apart when taken out of the box did not fail the quality test because they were not tested! A US attorney exonerated Boeing's Upper management. She is now a partner in the law firm that is Boeing's defense team according to the Seattle Times. Norman Goldman used to have a radio show. He had been a corporate attorney. He said when he started his mentor told him he would not make it in this business. He asked why not? She told him he cared about justice, clients, and right and wrong. She said this business is about billable hours.


----------



## 987Ron

Slept a bit late. Breakfast done and now coffee to wake up and get moving.

89 later with a chance of rain in the afternoon. Muggy out now Turn on the AC in the shop and hide out.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## EricFai

Little organization in the shop this morning, and some clean up. Time fir breakfast and out to mow the lawn before it gets to hot.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken, we'll see how things go, today…


----------



## 987Ron

Eric. like the work you have shown. Nice looking.

Got some green dye to mix with water or alcohol and stain some small 1/8" x 1/2" x 6" basswood slats. 
Have not done this before.
Know enough to wear gloves, apron and that it will stain anything. Thinking of using alcohol as the base as quicker drying time.

SUGGESTIONS PLEASE BRUSH, DIP, WIPE TO PUT ON???? ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS, SOS, HELP.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *"I Did That" stickers that appear on self-serve gas pumps…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not pleased to hear about the sticker on the pump. Reason: The registrar person is responsible to remove them and they are difficult. Then the female manager with 3 kids and a hard worker said that If she doesn t have the pumps cleared of stickers and stuff her paycheck is dinged. I will no longer promote this, for it is vandalism and who pays… not Circle K but the workers who have to clean it up…
> 
> I like the grassroots movement sticker but to the hardships of the employees… No more …
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'd rewind a little and put some of that on the person who agreed to have their paycheck dinged by not taking care of something outside of their control. That would be akin to me getting or loosing a bonus based on the weather.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeti*- +1


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In todays episode of: *Stuff You Dont Want To Think About*

Bill Gates (not the worst part) is currently funding an enterprise to develope an alternative to breast milk using cloned human mammary glands.

Why? Because natural breast milk is not made by Man. Ha, see what I did there!

Some narcissists are just so, I dont know, like so, narcissistic and stuff.

What could possibly go wrong, other than, possibly, the beginning to a baby-zombie apocalypse movie.


----------



## controlfreak

> *"I Did That" stickers that appear on self-serve gas pumps…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until today while putting gas into the tank… $4.99 last night and then at noon today $5.19 I saw the tagged gas pump. Oh Yeah! but when I came into the station lobby I shared my joy with the attendant and beside her was the manager… They were not pleased to hear about the sticker on the pump. Reason: The registrar person is responsible to remove them and they are difficult. Then the female manager with 3 kids and a hard worker said that If she doesn t have the pumps cleared of stickers and stuff her paycheck is dinged. I will no longer promote this, for it is vandalism and who pays… not Circle K but the workers who have to clean it up…
> 
> I like the grassroots movement sticker but to the hardships of the employees… No more …
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You can not remove pay from someone's check once it goes in as discipline. Only valid deductions are for approved expenses like insurance, uniforms or repayment of advances. So I call BS on this. Not trying to be a jerk DW but as an employer I know I can't do it. The one thing you can't do is mishandle an employees pay or the taxes you collect on their behalf unless you want the labor board to start digging into your operation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Control and others- * This was just one person so I like to listen to others +1 on all comments…


----------



## EricFai

Ron, thanks.

Lawn mowed and trimmed, walk ways cleared off. Time to chill now.


----------



## bandit571

Have bought starter fluid spray for the mower.

Bought a small tub of Crab Salad….spoon a bunch into a couple hot dog buns…LUNCH!

Bought a can of PBblaster spray….have a need for it..









Is a bit on the rusty side….giving the block plane a soak, right now….will try the mower later this evening…

Plane and Craftsman 3/4" chisel was $3 total…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sticker sellers report soaring trade in 'I did that!' decals blaming Biden for rising gas prices - as Americans put them on gas station pumps across country *(but be warned, you could get arrested)*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10706131/Pennsylvania-man-arrested-placing-did-Biden-stickers-gas-pumps-protest-prices.html

with a video…


----------



## 987Ron

> Sticker sellers report soaring trade in I did that! decals blaming Biden for rising gas prices - as Americans put them on gas station pumps across country *(but be warned, you could get arrested)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Bit odd that putting a simple sticker that does no harm to property or to people is a target for arrest but looting and vandalism goes unchecked. Logic no longer exists???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* Something to think about… What would your feelings be if someone tagged your gas cap lid on your car?

Insurrection is a phenomenon that most likely causes angst in the victims… In this case, the "stickers" and does damage ever go to the target? Also, the station workers say that the removal of getting them off the pump is a PIA…










All you entrepreneurs - Create a harmless removable device… Remember the adhesives are getting cheaper and better…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> In todays episode of: *Stuff You Dont Want To Think About*
> 
> Bill Gates (not the worst part) is currently funding an enterprise to develope an alternative to breast milk using cloned human mammary glands.
> 
> Why? Because natural breast milk is not made by Man. Ha, see what I did there!
> 
> Some narcissists are just so, I dont know, like so, narcissistic and stuff.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong, other than, possibly, the beginning to a baby-zombie apocalypse movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian-* interesting yet let us get back to the Monkey Pox that you alerted us to

*Dr. Peter McCullough Exposes Bill Gates' Plan For Next Lockdown & The Truth About Monkeypox*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/dr-peter-mccullough-exposes-bill-gates-plan-for-next-lockdown-the-truth-about-monkeypox/
Has anybody noticed that the "face mask" requirements in certain areas are reemerging…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You can not remove pay from someone s check once it goes in as discipline. Only valid deductions are for approved expenses like insurance, uniforms or repayment of advances. So I call BS on this. Not trying to be a jerk DW but as an employer I know I can t do it. The one thing you can t do is mishandle an employees pay or the taxes you collect on their behalf unless you want the labor board to start digging into your operation.
> 
> - controlfreak


I was an employer too. Small businesses have to follow the laws. I got a warning because I did not know about filing I-9 requirements for my first employee. Larger businesses were staffed by illegal aliens ;(( Tyson Foods Inc was a classic example at that time with good connections to Slick Willie ;(( A local rebar coating company I did repairs for workers were nearly 100% illegal aliens except for the supervisors. Yelling "Immigration" emptied that plant ;((

Wage theft is an epidemic in the US. https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2021/dec/07/want-to-be-a-criminal-in-america-stealing-billions-is-your-best-bet-to-go-scot-free

On the safety front, it is worse. A small contractor was sentenced to jail because an employee died in a trench collapse. https://westseattleblog.com/2022/03/sentencing-jail-time-for-employer-of-man-killed-in-west-seattle-trench-collapse/

The Seattle Tower crane collapse killed 4. There were minor slaps on the wrist. 'Totally avoidable': state faults, fines companies in collapse of Seattle tower crane in April. https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/findings-of-investigation-into-fatal-april-crane-collapse-to-be-released/

Profits get higher as the volume goes up. Boeing CEO Muhlenberg left Boeing with $60 million after the 737 MAX disaster ignoring safety. The Seattle Times reposted the board stopped his severance package or he would have doubled his profits. There were 342 victims in those crashes. ;((


----------



## 987Ron

DW agree someone placing a sticker on my car is a nono. However there is a slight difference. The car is personal and the gas station is public, almost. With the car I am not selling anything to the public, the gas station is. 
If I owned a gas station I would put the stickers on myself, let the person responsible take the blame. As the owner of the station i do not control Government Policy, Actions or results.

The stickers are a minor item compared with what the personnel at Walmart put up with.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Stickers on gas pumps are not free speech, they are vandalism. They are private property the same as a car, at least until we are communist ;(( Then they will supposedly be public property, but the stickers better support the dictator ;((


----------



## EricFai

Got more work do on the Moxon bench today, after doing yard work this morning. 









Top surface glued up, and legs started.

Blog written up for those whom would like to read.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23634


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks good from here Eric.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

On the subject of Monkeypox:

Spain has the most "confirmed" cases as of today (about 50 cases); and the "official" story is that ground central was the recent Gay Pride festival in the Canary Islands, attended by some 80,000 people. That is what (They) are reporting here in the European press.

What is being reported in the Alternative Press is that one of the side effects of the Covid vaccines is Shingles, an affliction which has nearly the exact same symptoms as Monkeypox - the blisters, rashes, fever. As if the vaccines allow the dormant varricela (chickenpox) virus to reactivate. And this Monkeypox story is being used to coverup these adverse reactions to the vaccines. This correlation between the vaccines and shingles has been documented everywhere the vaccination rates were high.

They will say, well, since we dont vaccinate for smallpox anymore, now everyone is in danger of catching the dreaded monkeypox - but that is just an obsfucation.

It is certainly true that Billy Gates was talking quite alot about Smallpox (similar to monkeypox) in the last two years or so. He warned that the next "Pandemic" would get everyones attention, would be much scarier than Covid. "We will have another pandemic, it will be a different pathogen next time," he said.

It is certainly true that the Nuclear Threat Initiative war-gamed a monkeypox outbreak in March of 2021, and predicted this would begin in May 0f 2022. How prescient of them!

It is also certain that the fear factory Press will spin this "whatever it is" into a profit windfall for the Vaccine Manufactures - again. The US just spent 119 million dollars for 13 million monkeypox vaccines.

I hope you all didnt throw away your masks - because - droplets!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

In 1980, the World Health Assembly declared smallpox eradicated and no cases of naturally occurring smallpox have happened since. I doubt Monkeypox spread in Covid vaccine ) There are 2 Monkeypoxwes. This is the milder version.

"This is the first time in recent human history that such a large percentage of the population has lacked immunity to these viruses.*For centuries, humans obtained immunity to smallpox via infection, inoculation or vaccination. Community vaccination ceased with the eradication of the virus in 1980, and there have been concerns that the cessation of routine smallpox vaccination may have enabled the emergence of monkeypox.*

"That bottom line is that it is unlikely the current outbreak heralds that emergence, but we should be vigilant, prepared, rapid and nimble in our response. The past two years have shown us that anything is possible."

https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/monkeypox-originate-covid-pandemic-dont-freak-yet-rcna29839


----------



## 987Ron

DW as to stickers on my car…....Not the same exactly but almost all of us have it on our cars, trucks

Rear of the Ford and Cadillac have the selling dealers name and city. The rear also has a license tag with a yearly tax sticker, required by law. The inside windshield has the oil change sticker with the dealers name and location.

The Porsche does not have a dealer name on it. No oil change sticker either, posted and signed in the service manual. Bit more class there.

So I guess I do live with people putting stickers on my car. I know slightly different.

Up late off to the shop to hide out. Rainy day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….and the remains to meself…

Waiting on paint to dry…since this thing has been de-rusted….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning catch up…*

*Eric- * posts look great

*Bandit- * +1 on yours

*Ron-* The labels on cars are done with your knowledge and consent when you purchase the vehicle. I remove mine or replace my license plate bracket. As for the personal add-on stickers again that is a personal choice. I was referencing situations where someone other than yourself tags another person's property i.e. the "I Did That" stickers that vandalize a gas station's property. From what I understand from various employees they are a PITA to remove.

I remember back in the 1950s as a kid on vacation in FL at Rainbow Spring attraction. The business had employees come out in the parking lot and with loop wire attach an "I visited Rainbow Spring…" to the bumper of Dad's car. He was not too happy about it for he had to find wire snips to cut the attached wire… Again this is vandalism…

Definition of vandalism
: willful or malicious destruction or defacement of public or private property


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* to add to the concerns of Monkey Pox I found this article with a short 4-minute vid on what to expect…










*Belgium become first country to introduce compulsory monkeypox quarantine*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/belgium-become-first-country-to-introduce-compulsory-monkeypox-quarantine/


----------



## 1thumb

'Scientists say they are baffled by the disease's recent spread in Europe and North America. Cases of the smallpox-related disease have previously been seen only among people with links to central and West Africa.'

https://news.sky.com/story/monkeypox-significant-rise-in-uk-cases-expected-in-next-week-says-expert-as-some-clinics-stop-walk-ins-12618092

Pro Tip: Check the furin cleavage sites of the spike proteins.

'Routine vaccination of the American public against smallpox stopped in 1972 after the disease was eradicated in the United States.'

But the 'experts' say mass vaccination of the smallpox vaccine is now a good idea vs Monkeypox. What could go wrong?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That is not what I wrote! I wrote that the Covid vaccines reactivates dormant varricela virus and causes symptoms just like Monkeypox, ie., Shingles. This has been documented!!! Link to NIH study to prove my point:
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/34579250/

And you know this is a "milder version" because why exactly? Because NBCNews told you so? Hahahaha. They also told everybody two weeks to flatten the curve, which became 2 years of curve flattening; and that wearing 4 masks was better than wearing 2 masks, which was better than wearing 1 mask; and that the vaccines were 95% effective - until they were only 20% more or less effective at stopping nothing. Lol.



> I doubt Monkeypox spread in Covid vaccine )
> 
> There are 2 Monkeypoxwes. This is the milder version.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, I saw that one, but somewhere else. I am not concerned, dont plan on going to any ******************** pride festivals this summer.

My ESP tells me that those pushing this will become wealthy at Our expense.


> *Brian-* to add to the concerns of Monkey Pox I found this article with a short 4-minute vid on what to expect…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belgium become first country to introduce compulsory monkeypox quarantine*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/belgium-become-first-country-to-introduce-compulsory-monkeypox-quarantine/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Part 2 of Morning catch up-

OK no more "monkeying around" with Stickers and Pox

I got behind on my Pocket Angel inventory. My workshop is attached to my house and kitchen and I am able to cook and work in the shop depending on the run times. Here are 27 pocket angels in the finishing pass










Next on to V Carve the angels, cut out and then finishing…

*Kitchen-* During the Roughing and Finish cutting- I made my own eight- egg and cheese omelet sandwiches for morning breakfasts. I can freeze and then have a "Good" breakfast to start my day… Good ingredients Bread, cheese, and eggs…

Nap and then prep for the last day of school on Friday-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lots of factors in biological issues. The patients that overwhelmed health care were 95% not vaccinated.

https://www.statista.com/chart/23510/estimated-effectiveness-of-covid-19-vaccine-candidates/


----------



## 1thumb

See below


----------



## 1thumb

No worries. Last February the Wuhan lab was modifying Monkeypox genes for further study using methods flagged for creating 'Contagious Pathogens.' What could go wrong?

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1995820X22000414

'Scientists say they are baffled by the disease's recent spread in Europe and North America. Cases of the smallpox-related disease have previously been seen only among people with links to central and West Africa.'

https://news.sky.com/story/monkeypox-significant-rise-in-uk-cases-expected-in-next-week-says-expert-as-some-clinics-stop-walk-ins-12618092


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

With Wuhan lab involved, nobody sould be baffled.


----------



## bandit571

Rehab done..









From this rusty mess to…









Something that actually looks like a block plane.

Lawnmower: Dumped the old gas out onto a bed of weeds…refill with good gas….starter fluid spray down the air intake….2nd pull, the mower started up. Backyard done, side and front yard done….weedeater put to work…battery is now on the charger. My Cardio is also done for today…


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice job there Bandit. I think I've got one of those in my collection. Don't think I've done a thing to it. At last count I've got 6 other hand planes to restore. I'll get around to them one of these days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lookin' good bandit. Do you sell any rehabbed tools? The collection has to be overflowing 

Ordered a self-propelled battery mower today. Old one still starts one or 2 pulls cold. It very seldom starts warm. Obviously flooding ( Needs a carburetor rebuild ;(( Too much disability to push it anymore.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, that looks pretty, nice job cleaning the little guy up.

More shop time today, sliding dovetails cut and fit. Mortise into rear chop cut and tenon fits. Decided to do a sliding dovetail for the legs, laid out. Cut tomorrow. 









Blog update in a bit.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/133522


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice woodworking guys…


----------



## EricFai

DW, it a fun project too. It will come in great use


----------



## 987Ron

> Nice woodworking guys…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW that is a construction worker, home builder or something. We who do fine woodworking, boxes, cabinets, turn bowls all have a more rounded physic. A bit of a middle to support ourselves against the work bench, none of those biceps and such. He is to young also to be a truce woodworker. Should be older more old codger type.

My rant for the day.

Off to take the Cayman to the Porsche Spa for grooming and massage.

Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….have a wedding to go to later, today…..not much else going on…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all off to school for the final week of the year.

Ron- have you ever seen Tommy Mac?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Walmart Flashes a Warning Sign to the Entire Consumer Economy *

https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2022-05-21/walmart-s-troubles-signal-tough-times-for-entire-us-economy-l3ftjppn?utm_campaign=bn&utm_medium=distro&utm_source=MSN


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, what can you say but, Way to Go Joe!


----------



## 987Ron

> Morning all off to school for the final week of the year.
> 
> Ron- have you ever seen Tommy Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Watched him a couple of times a long time ago. He is not on any of our channels here that i know of. Not one I really liked anyway, no reson just me. If I remember right he always had an older rountund codger to give the example.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, Do you know anything about the Lake Lanier curse? A lifeguard rescued out of it said it was like being in molasses ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

PBS took woodworking off here ;(


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, Do you know anything about the Lake Lanier curse? A lifeguard rescued out of it said it was like being in molasses ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Never head of it till now. Googled it and it seems like nonsense. Some towns were flooded when it was made. Man made lake. Those towns were evacuated before they flooded. Seem to recall similar stories on lakes in Tennessee when the TVA was formed. Do know present water levels are low, 10-12 ft.


----------



## BurlyBob

I kinda liked Tommy Mac. PBS dumped him for some reason. Never learned why.


----------



## 987Ron

> I kinda liked Tommy Mac. PBS dumped him for some reason. Never learned why.
> 
> - BurlyBob


His shop was to clean, no dust, sawdust, no junk sitting around.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron, that's because they hire a crew to clean up after him. You don't think he kept it that clean all by himself do you?
I know I sure can't no matter how hard I try..


----------



## EricFai

There is always dust in my shop, of course it's a working shop. Occasionally I open the overhead and use the leaf blower to get some of it out.

Good day in the shop. Glue up of Moxon bench. Still have some finishing touches, then a finish.









Blog to follow in a bit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* your work is fantastic. Your work is great to see at the woodshed. I'll check your blog later…


----------



## RichT

> That is not what I wrote! I wrote that the Covid vaccines reactivates dormant varricela virus and causes symptoms just like Monkeypox, ie., Shingles. This has been documented!!!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The elephant in the room.


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric, that is really dog gone nice! You make me wish I had made my back shelf that deep. What a great idea.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks guys, top surface is 22" x 17" which includes the front chop. Think it will work out great in the shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There is always dust in my shop, of course it s a working shop. Occasionally I open the overhead and use the leaf blower to get some of it out.
> 
> Good day in the shop. Glue up of Moxon bench. Still have some finishing touches, then a finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blog to follow in a bit.
> 
> - Eric


Definitely a good day in our shop


----------



## EricFai

Blog is posted for those whom wish to read.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23634


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, Do you know anything about the Lake Lanier curse? A lifeguard rescued out of it said it was like being in molasses ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Never head of it till now. Googled it and it seems like nonsense. Some towns were flooded when it was made. Man made lake. Those towns were evacuated before they flooded. Seem to recall similar stories on lakes in Tennessee when the TVA was formed. Do know present water levels are low, 10-12 ft.
> 
> - 987Ron


Sort of like UFOs  Unexplained phenomena witnessed by a few.

One of my great grandfathers was George Burroughs. He was the only minister executed for witchcraft at Salem, Massachusetts in 1692. He was reciting the Lord's Prayer as the sheriff executed him. Witches could not recite the Lord's Prayer. A month later, the sheriff executed Giles Cory by crushing him to death over 2 days. The only person ever executed by crushing in North America. The sheriff's office incurred a curse. Sheriff George Corwin died of heart issues 4 years later. Every sheriff died in office or resigned because of heart and blood flow issues for 299 years. In 1991 they moved the Essex County Sheriff's office out of Salem. That seems to have stopped the curse. They only executed 20 people in Salem.

The Great Salem fire of June 25, 1914, destroyed 1,376 buildings and made over 18,000 people homeless or jobless. Giles Cory's ghost was seen near where the fire started.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Topa, and I even cleaned up a little and put tools away. Still dusty though, and that's good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One of my great grandfathers was George Burroughs. He was the only minister executed for witchcraft at Salem, Massachusetts in 1692. He was reciting the Lord s Prayer as the sheriff executed him. Witches could not recite the Lord s Prayer. A month later, the sheriff executed Giles Cory *by crushing him to death over 2 days.* The only person ever executed by crushing in North America. The sheriff s office incurred a curse. Sheriff George Corwin died of heart issues 4 years later. Every sheriff died in office or resigned because of heart and blood flow issues for 299 years. In 1991 they moved the Essex County Sheriff s office out of Salem. That seems to have stopped the curse. They only executed 20 people in Salem.
> 
> The Great Salem fire of June 25, 1914, destroyed 1,376 buildings and made over 18,000 people homeless or jobless. Giles Cory s ghost was seen near where the fire started.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor












*Pressing | History's Most Painful Death*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, Humans becoming humane is a relatively new phenomenon, eh?


----------



## RichT

> Pressing | History s Most Painful Death
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Worse than the Pear of Anguish?


----------



## bandit571

Family friend FINALLY got married today…...She also just turned 30 years old a few weeks ago..

Monday? Well, the rate for the Barn Venue was way cheaper to rent out, than on a weekend.

Reception was also there…Wedding was upstairs in the "Loft"...Reception was on the ground floor. Catered by Olive Garden….

About a 45 mile drive each way, for me.

First for me…...No restrooms IN the Barn….but…there was this small, white trailer…...his & her's doors…step up into the door…you will find a toilet that will flush, a sink that will work, well ventilated…brightly lit with LIGHTS….and a speaker playing music…..Not a bad Port-a-john on wheels….

Long day, too much time behind the wheel for the leg….ate too much….enjoyed the day!

All dressed, so I was BANNED from the shop, today….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is a pain which is going to linger!



> Worse than the Pear of Anguish?
> 
> - Rich


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If you are going to have a vice, this is prolly one of the more beneficial ones - definitely better than smokin and drinkin and loose women.


> Good day in the shop. Glue up of Moxon bench. Still have some finishing touches, then a finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

It occurred to me that Albert Bourla, current CEO of convicted felon Pfizer, is exactly like Irwin Mainway, the shady, sleazy toy salesman Dan Aykroyd played in SNL - during the era when it was funny.

Remember - the *Invisible Pedestrian* halloween costume? See, theres a warning right there on the label.

Remember - the *Bag Of Glass* bag of dangerous jagged bits of glass. It sells very well. Hey, kid, be careful…..

Remember - *General Tron´s Secret Police Confession Kit?* Teaches kids to tell the truth.

Remember - *Johhny Switchbalde adventure punk doll?* So Barbie gets cut once in awhile, theres no harm in that.

Remember -* Bag of Sulfuric Acid?* It is a decent toy, know what I mean…

Remember - *Teddy Chainsaw Bear?* Kids play with saws. They can cut logs with this.

All perfectly - *Safe and Effective.*


----------



## EricFai

Brain, I guess you could say that's a vise, hanging out in the shop making things.


----------



## 987Ron

Up late, trying day yesterday, Chores and a bit of shop time.

After driving my son's relatively new F-150 and new Mazda SUV decided I will just keep the older cars I own. 
To many literal bells and whistles. The older cars did not try to do everything for me, let me drive it. Ala cruise control that reduces your speed it you get to close to something in front of you (I know it can be adjusted), these were not. Use of turbo to get power makes for some slight surges in initial acceleration.

Just think in the future when someone can interfere with electrical current in chips the most valuable cars will be the old ones without chips, ala points and condenser in the ignition, doors that unlock with a key, etc.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..53 mostly sunny degrees outside the window…pills taken. 2 Sausage patties on an English Muffin will do for 2nd Breakfast…

There are two full sets of Ignition Wrenches in the Mechanic's Roll-around I have…with the feeler gauges. There USED to be a special pair of pliers to go with them…..not sure where they are at, right now. Dad bought his from Craftsman…..

Boss has a road trip this morning…and since she does NOT drive, guess who the driver will be….at least she is buying Lunch…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all… that's about it Off to school- crunch week…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all… that s about it Off to school- crunch week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good morning Woodshedsters. Too bad more do not take that seriously DW ;( Crime in the PNW is up 80 to 100% at current rates. I expect it to be 150% or more by the end of the year. Even traffic fatalities are up in PNW and Alaska. Irresponsibility reigns supreme. ;((

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/seattle-charity-group-bail-victims/281-ea8e92a7-7ca2-44d9-8374-e2186e35b8b0


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Heres a brain teaser:

This scene occured in the last few days.

Notice whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## EricFai

2 civilians, and the woman the only one wearing a mask.


----------



## DS

> Fixed price or time and materials? I liked industrial and commercial. The high society on Mercer Island had unreasonable demands; ie, no exposed junction boxes )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Each change I order gets a new fixed price quotation for the requested changes.


----------



## DS

> Part 2 of Morning catch up-
> 
> OK no more "monkeying around" with Stickers and Pox
> 
> I got behind on my Pocket Angel inventory. My workshop is attached to my house and kitchen and I am able to cook and work in the shop depending on the run times. Here are 27 pocket angels in the finishing pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on to V Carve the angels, cut out and then finishing…
> 
> *Kitchen-* During the Roughing and Finish cutting- I made my own eight- egg and cheese omelet sandwiches for morning breakfasts. I can freeze and then have a "Good" breakfast to start my day… Good ingredients Bread, cheese, and eggs…
> 
> Nap and then prep for the last day of school on Friday-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, you could totally double, or more, the number of Angels you yield on that same size board.
1. The waste cut for the outlines can overlap without much consequence.
2 you can stagger the spacing, hexagon style and add many more pieces on the same board.

You just have to have enough full thickness spaces to maintain rigidity, but, not much is required.

My $0.02 - FWIW


----------



## bandit571

One of the reasons for the Road Trip today….went over to my Hardwood supplier…









Spent $17 to get these 9 boards…..3/4" x 6" x 5', well the one in front is just 48" long….

Instead of the usual Ash..









We have Spalted Maple….some with a bit of live edge, too….Let this sit a few days…while I figure out what to do with 22 bft…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- Thx I will give it a try after this semester…

Bandit- nice wood find…

Top Max- it would be nice as you said. There are still good people…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, get find and an even better price.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*10 Jobs That No Longer Exist*










https://www.boredpanda.com/extinct-jobs/?utm_source=pinterest&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all, morning is not far away.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DS- Thx I will give it a try after this semester…
> 
> Bandit- nice wood find…
> 
> Top Max- it would be nice as you said. There are still good people…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, yes there are, but here we have only two classes of people; criminals and victims. 
Any good people who haven't been a vicim are rare. Most have been victims several times ;(( Several neighbors have had multiple thefts and prowlers in the last couple years. 4 cars were stolen within a block of our house and 1k cdamage to our truck when they failed to get it ;(((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max- it would be nice as you said. There are still good people…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW, yes there are, but here we have only two classes of people; criminals and victims.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes to a point as to be a victim; are we, not all to be a victim sometimes in life?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad I retired before the downward spiral of civilization. A plumber made a fatal going on a residential service call yesterday. He was there 20 minutes. The homeowner was a felon with 6 firearms ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This ********************tatle Chop Yard has obviously been here for years. It has a good supply of stolen vehicles and is on Google Maps. It is public property with No Trespassing signs from the state DOT. Joint jurisdiction with ********************tatle DOT. An employee next door sees the perpetrators carrying rifles regularly and has witnessed two shootings. Neither WA nor ********************tatle DOT responded to requests for comments. Seattle PD said they have higher priority calls. No wonder auto theft is up 80% this year, again ;(( The perpetrators leave stripped vehicles in the street and the chity tows them away. Sounds like the chity is a partner in vehicle theft, eh? 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/1st+Ave+S+Bridge,+Seattle,+WA/@47.541501,-122.3367378,232m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x5490419a5c3f3595:0x4580aedcd99dd1ab!8m2!3d47.5422144!4d-122.334246


----------



## Peteybadboy

Eric, well done on the Moxon!

I'm way behind here.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, theres that, too, but nope.

I suppose this scene could be photoshopped; one has to be careful these days. But that said, the problem is that all the Ukrainian flags are upside down!!! Blue goes on top, like the sky, the yellow respresents the fields of grain.

Imagine if this would happen with the American flag.


> 2 civilians, and the woman the only one wearing a mask.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, late start. Off to Lowe's for some weed killer and a can of Alcohol (non drinking kind).

Weed spray later when it dries off, rain last night.

May even fit in some shop time.

Later


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

fact checked. Yup, they were hung upside down. Lol.

One would think Milley and Austin would have noticed such an important detail. They sure do look serious here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- * +1


----------



## bandit571

Usually..when a flag is flown upside down….it is as a Distress Call….same as the S.O.S. on the radio…..

Morning to ya…pills taken, 2 sausage patties in an English Muffin….waiting on BOTH eyes to wake up.

Honey-do list….before the Thunderstorms return…maybe.

Will see how today goes along….3100 posts today?


----------



## RichT

> fact checked. Yup, they were hung upside down. Lol.
> 
> *If they weren't such grossly incompetent hacks,* Milley and Austin would have noticed such an important detail. They sure do look serious here.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* +1 on the flag comment

The question- is that photo correct? or this one from April 26, 2022










From an article that I found today on this…
https://www.businessinsider.com/pentagon-ukraine-flag-upside-down-press-conference-2022-5

*The Pentagon did not immediately respond to Insider's request for comment.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Your porch light - and even smartphone - can make monarch butterfly 'GPS' go haywire*

https://www.studyfinds.org/monarch-butterfly-light-pollution/


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Getting ready for my next cup of coffee. Got to get after that bench. I'm pretty sure I'll be working on the legs today and starting another drill press table. My developed a bow one side, that will make it very difficult to drill for mortises.


----------



## 987Ron

Spraying the yard, 1/3 done, rest and an ice tea. Dragging that hose around is the chore not the spraying.

Get it done today. Hope the weeds yell as they die.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey, did you guys know you are more bacteria than human?

And that a catfish has more protein-coding genes than you do?

It is true, our Gut contains 150 times more gene-coding bacteria than our own entire genome; and there are about 1000 unique species of bacteria living in our gut. Some of these little buggers we inherit from our Mommas.

Just thought you all would like to know that.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So then, it may have been done intentionally? Rather than a mistake by the guy who puts out the water, and pen and pad, dusts off the tablecloth, and hangs the flags. Hmmm? Makes sense, I guess.



> Usually..when a flag is flown upside down….it is as a Distress Call….same as the S.O.S. on the radio…..
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do Projects can be DANGEROUS..









Think that will leave a mark?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Your porch light - and even smartphone - can make monarch butterfly 'GPS' go haywire*
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/monarch-butterfly-light-pollution/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


WiFi is a big factor disorienting Honey bees. They are needed to pollinate about half of our food supply ;((

Ukraine is definitely in distress ;(( I considered flying my flag upside down because WW is in permanent distress ;(( Most people don't know what it means. Years ago I did it because of an event and a guy stopped, knocked on my door, and told me my flag was upside down )

I check my Ring camera app every morning for neighborhood alerts. Several "security" people last night made sure everone locked their cars ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Honey-do Projects can be DANGEROUS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Think that will leave a mark?*
> 
> - bandit571


Probably add to your other repaired wounds… 2 weeks ago I posted my bandaged arm today this is the result… Healing along fine. Keep it clean and treated with a piece an antiseptic… sad news is at our age we will probably get more…


----------



## controlfreak

I have a family beach trip planed and my daughter needs my rear shelf that goes into the trailer receiver hitch. I had that odd feeling of "where did I last see that?" Yup, someone came in and stole it. I need more cameras I guess.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian Ukraine flag upside down?

DW it is rare that I don't put some DNA on a project


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Relearning forest management, again.

"Nicknamed the Humongous Fungus, it covers nearly 4 square miles within Malheur National Forest and weighs perhaps 7,500 tons (some estimates range as high as 35,000 tons). The fungus likely attained its record-setting dimensions in part thanks to conditions created by 20th century forest management. And it continues to grow, expanding mostly underground in networks of thin filaments called mycelia. As the fungus spreads, it moves up into trees, hidden beneath their bark. It then slowly eats away at its host, often killing the tree and then continuing to munch on the dead wood for decades. More than just an insidious parasite, the Humongous Fungus is a symbol of an ailing, at-risk forest, unintended consequences of fire suppression, and the challenge of restoring an ecosystem's health."

https://www.wired.com/story/what-the-worlds-largest-organism-reveals-about-fires-and-forests/?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- sounds similar to Kadzu in the south…


----------



## 987Ron

> Honey-do Projects can be DANGEROUS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think that will leave a mark?
> 
> - bandit571


Rub some sawdust on it or dirt or let the dog lick it. All 3 remedies free of charge.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Oldschool! I like it. You got that from grandma, didnt ya?


> Honey-do Projects can be DANGEROUS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think that will leave a mark?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Rub some sawdust on it or dirt or let the dog lick it. All 3 remedies free of charge.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## controlfreak

> Top Max- sounds similar to Kadzu in the south…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Kudzu was all over my lot when I bought my house, in fact it was growing down the hallway. House was vacant when I bought it so all windows and doors were open. Took me years to suppress mostly by mowing, it starves the vine of getting any sunlight. Now I have the best lawn in the neighborhood.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I've been know to stain a project or three with blood. I seem to get more nicks when I start sharpening plane irons and chisels.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian *that was disrespectful- It is Mrs. Bandit a.k.a the Boss


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- sounds similar to Kadzu in the south…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks more contageous but more obvious


> Kudzu was all over my lot when I bought my house, in fact it was growing down the hallway. House was vacant when I bought it so all windows and doors were open. Took me years to suppress mostly by mowing, it starves the vine of getting any sunlight. Now I have the best lawn in the neighborhood.
> 
> - controlfreak


Smooth move


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I don't think you can do construction without DNA deposits )


----------



## EricFai

Kuzdu, yep I have it around me. I use the line trimmer every other time I mow down in the wood line. Works pretty good at keep it out of the yard.

Bandit, where's the electrical tape.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- by chance did you mean duct tape?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Eric- by chance did you mean duct tape?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


electrical tape is far more superior.


----------



## 987Ron

Does electrical tape when used as a bandaide stick to the hairs on your arm? Pull the tape off to a big ouch?


----------



## EricFai

DW, nope it's electrical tape, works great you can apply more pressure. But yea the duct tape works to.

Ron, the electrical tape doesn't pull the hairs as bad.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hair will grow back. Well, except for my bald spot on the top of my head.


----------



## EricFai

True to that Bob, no balding here, just gray.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Electrical tape seems to be popular here and all I add can add is a cotton dressing and silver duct tape worked for me as a general contractor. More importantly, what did Bandit do on his "oopsie" did he patch himself up or did he need to seek the "Boss" for treatment?


----------



## bandit571

Self patch. Never felt a thing, either….

Just a simple bandaid….if it gets too bad, I'll go and have it checked out.

NOW the dang things HURTS….

Have some bactine max to spray on it, when the bandaids get changed in a bit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Does electrical tape when used as a bandaide stick to the hairs on your arm? Pull the tape off to a big ouch?
> 
> - 987Ron


I never really felt it coming off. More versatile than duct. Easy to apply pressure with multiple wraps. bandaids come off too easy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Self patch. Never felt a thing, either….
> 
> Just a simple bandaid….if it gets too bad, I ll go and have it checked out.
> 
> NOW the dang things HURTS….
> 
> Have some bactine max to spray on it, when the bandaids get changed in a bit…
> 
> - bandit571


+1 as expected


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

School is over now to try out this for lunch… Big Carls- Primal Burrito and the Primal Biscuit










and the Arby's first ever hamburger…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> School is over now to try out this for lunch… Big Carls- Primal Burrito and the Primal Biscuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Arby s first ever hamburger…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lazy, crazy days of summer?? ) HOW DO YOU OPEN YOUR MOUTH ENOUGH TO TAKE A BITE? )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> School is over now to try out this for lunch… Big Carls- Primal Burrito and the Primal Biscuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Arby s first ever hamburger…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> Lazy, crazy days of summer?? ) HOW DO YOU OPEN YOUR MOUTH ENOUGH TO TAKE A BITE? )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max of all people that burger like all the other food pics are photoshopped when have you ever gotten a burger like that or anything else? Maybe at the Big Texan steakhouse in TX…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, I had burgers bigger than that working on a job in the San Juan Islands. I used a fork and a knife. It took 3 bites to get through it. 40 years ago. I doubt if I could eat the whole thing, but I might have for lunch on a workday.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, beautiful day out, 73, sunny, light breeze and best of all the Honey Do List is empty. Wow.

Shop for sure.

National Paper Airplane Day today. Fold your own.

Ron


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…uuuuuummmmm, hand is still a bit sore…70 cloudy degrees outside, chance of showers all day long..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Muscle strength in adults over 40 significantly boosted by gut-based postbiotic urolithin A, study finds*









Jack LaLane

Building muscle is no easy feat when you've taken that dreaded turn over the hill. That's because age 40 is when inevitable age-related skeletal muscle decline begins

https://www.gutnews.com/urolithin-a-postbiotic-supplement-muscle-strength/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thx Ron-* Still a popular pastime in the schools…










National Paper Airplane Day* provides an excuse to play*! This inexpensive, healthy, and stimulating form of entertainment brings lots of joy, too. In other words, put down your smartphones and get outside for some primitive fun!


----------



## bandit571

Watch this space!









As a Hobbit sized tool chest will soon be here…









21 bft of Maple…should be enough? Will try to use and show off the live edges some of these boards have….

Maybe a Frame & Panel style…instead of a 6 board style….Flat lid, or give it a collar around a panel…..flat faced panels, or Raised Panels?

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is now on-line….will see IF there will be a Paper plan….

That yellow "Legal Pad" used to be my "Sketch-up" system….may take a look through (back in Time?) and see IF it is worth keeping around…

Build small box on one end, or…a sliding tray….hmmm…

Norm would be getting out his tape measure, and note pad about..now…


----------



## controlfreak

I like to use a pad of graph paper, if I choose I can scale it or just go freehand sketch mode. It will be fun to look back through one day.


----------



## bandit571

Area I have to work with…

Length up to 32" 
Height at 17" 
Front to back depth…16" seems about right..

Note Pad was almost unused, maybe 2 pages came be tossed…have started the measured stuff on the note pad…

First item would be a couple glue ups….to make the front, rear, and end panels…then see how to cut the remaining boards for the frames….worry about the lid, once the "box" has been built….May need a couple more planks, by then?


----------



## EricFai

Graph paper is my sketching, that is if I do a sketch. Sometimes it's just in my head.

Started carving my makers mark on the front chop of the Moxon bench. Just about ready to start finishing with Danish Oil. Hope to post over the weekend. Also need to turn some dog pins.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Lee Valley has some great graph paper, in pads and in a spiral bound pad. Graphs have inches down bottom and one side, graph is 1/4" mm on the top. Office stores graphs are usually 8 small squares to each dark line making dimensions a bit more difficult to use the graph for measure. The Lee Valley also breaks down each side of the squares with dots, one every 1/16". 8×11 grids Also some small ones.

My choice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I like to use a pad of graph paper, if I choose I can scale it or just go freehand sketch mode. It will be fun to look back through one day.
> 
> - controlfreak


Graph paper is my favorite too. Mostly keeping it square and proportional to demonstrate to others. Most projects were a single brain cell. )


----------



## EricFai

Makers mark on front face of Moxon, fired up the lathe and roughed out some Dog Pins from Ash. Need to fine tune the fit.









Also been working on a few layout tools in-between. 
Which means I'll have to make a few boxes too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- Excellent work …


----------



## bandit571

2 planks to the shop…









Edges needed jointed..cordless jointer?









That plank is 59" long, plane is a 24" long Stanley No.8c…









Wood is Maple. Got both planks matched up, jointed, and…









Was a bit HUMID down it the shop….and…









Dungeon Creek didn't help, either. Let this sit a day, or two…

That will do for today's Shoptime..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* fantastic…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, your off to a good start there.

DW, thanks. Someone on this site got me hooked on making tools, and I'm having fun making them. Getting better each time I make one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nighttime vid


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Shop times looking good


----------



## bandit571

Off to the Youtube land of Liliac….( Lil -E -Ack)

Look up Sail away…by Liliac….the lead singer is about 19, her sister is on the drums, and is 20….and there are 3 brothers….IF you prefer something a bit more…..Live in Cumming, Ga…Mars….is their original music. Same concert…She sings a perfect Janis Joplin, then does a Freddy Mercury number…


----------



## bandit571

FRIDAY! 
Morning to ya!

How many here know why the 31st of May USED to be known as Decoration Day?

Hint: it had nothing to do with BBQs, a Car race….or any sort of party going on…..


----------



## 987Ron

I know but had to google it. Thanks for the reminder.

Sanding in the shop today, off and on, boring and not fun. Do it in spurts. Mini spurt one done.

Now for breakfast and additional coffee.

TGIf for all you employed folks.


----------



## EricFai

Let all remember Our Veterans this weekend, past and present. Thank a Veteran for their Service.

About 45 minutes in the shop this morning, coat of Danish Oil on the Moxon Bench, oh the grains look pretty. Off to work. T.G.I.F.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-*

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/have-you-seen/2021/07/06/explosion-rocks-dash-cam-and-firefighter-during-michigan-house-fire/7878900002/

Guess what caused the explosion? The answer is in the video…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5 kid injuries are common in ER during summer*

https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2022/05/27/summer-playtime-injuries-how-to-prevent-treat/9943434002/

Then we have us, woodworkers…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Friday night and I aint got no party - so I write here instead.










You all recognize this, right? God, I hope so. Do you remember what the inscription says on it?

"Proclaim Liberty throughout the Land."

Do you know where those words come from? They didnt just make those words up at the time of Independence; they are much older.

Those words come from *Leviticus, the Bible. * They were chosen for a very specific reason, and they do not refer to individual freedom or democracy. In Leviticus, that was an announcement of a* Debt Jubilee* and the liberation of *Debt Slaves.*

*The Rosetta Stone* is a similar Ptolemeic royal decree announcing a *Tax and Debt Jubilee.*

The debt jubilee was common royal policy in ancient times, by clearing the slate of personal agrarian debts built up during the crop-year, these proclamations preserved the land-tenured citizenry free from bondage. The effect was to restore balance and sustain economic growth by preventing wide spread insolvency. This royal policy served to annul the conflict between rulers acting to restore land to smallholders so as to maintain royal tax-revenue and a land-tenured military force, and powerful families seeking to deny this advatage to the Palace. Rulers sought to check the power of wealthy creditors, military leaders, or local administrators, from concetrating land in their own hands and taking crop surpluses for themselves at the expense of the Tax Collector.

Nowadays, debt is used to accrue and intrude increasingly into the economy, absorbing surpluses and transferring land and personal liberty of debtors to creditors.

You are taught that the Roman Senators assassinated Julius Ceaser because he was a tyrant, and they wanted to "preserve their democracy." But that is misdirection. They did him in because he was going to proclaim a Debt Jubilee, and the wealthy oligarch Senators would not allow it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> . . . . and the wealthy oligarch Senators would not allow it.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Some things never change.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is one for our woodworkers… Castle joint*









https://allflavorworkshop.com/castle-joint-step-by-step/


----------



## bandit571

> *Here is one for our woodworkers… Castle joint*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://allflavorworkshop.com/castle-joint-step-by-step/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


BTDT…GTTS….


----------



## controlfreak

Well its wheels up for me, bugging out of work early heading to the WoodWrights school to take my Window Joinery class w/ Roy Underhill.

"We will work with both the American, stick & rabbet, single plane technique as well as the English, sash fillister and sticking board process to make both architectural scribed joints as well as lapped miters for cabinet work. The preceding sentence should give you an idea of how advanced this is! Window making is one of the most exacting and demanding challenges in joinery, *so this is not for the beginner!*"

I am hoping I haven't outkicked the coverage. Totally pumped and hoping that having one window behind me I can get this over the goal line! Wish me luck and as a bonus I have a wad of cash for Ed's tool store upstairs too.


----------



## 987Ron

sounds like fun and interesting. Have a great time.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Havent made anything noteworthy for quite awhile, just finished this up today though. Serving-board or cutting board, about 50cm long. A present for one of my Son´s teachers as payback for a kindness. Was one of those Father-Son projects when the Son plays computer games, and Dad does all the work. Olives wood. I will put some feet on the bottom so it is easier to pick up. Smooth as glass, and some decent chatoyance to boot.

Would have been much cooler if I had twisted the tail 90º, perhaps, for more of a 3D effect.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- interesting project and the wood is beautiful


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> BTDT…GTTS….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *For Top Max-*
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/have-you-seen/2021/07/06/explosion-rocks-dash-cam-and-firefighter-during-michigan-house-fire/7878900002/
> 
> Guess what caused the explosion? The answer is in the video…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Probably not propane, ouse is still standing


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBBJ, that a really cool looking piece.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Probably not propane, ouse is still standing
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hmmm on your response? According to the news source, it was due to a propane blowup… regardless of Propane, as you talk about, it can do serious damage and is also useful, just think about the tank of propane attached to the BBQ… The grill is roaring, and families with children are oh so happy…

*Good-*









*Bad-*









*Hey Kenyon, I Killed My Grill! Gas Grill Explosion!*


----------



## 987Ron

Brian like the piece, the natural grain for the mouth is great. Nice work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Probably not propane, ouse is still standing
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Hmmm on your response? According to the news source, it was due to a propane blowup… regardless of Propane, as you talk about, it can do serious damage and is also useful, just think about the tank of propane attached to the BBQ… The grill is roaring, and families with children are oh so happy…
> 
> *Good-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bad-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Kenyon, I Killed My Grill! Gas Grill Explosion!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It couldn't have been much if it was propane. Typical BBQ tank will level a 2 story house. That link only said the firefighter stopped in his tracks. No story with it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This was from my original post…

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/have-you-seen/2021/07/06/explosion-rocks-dash-cam-and-firefighter-during-michigan-house-fire/7878900002/


----------



## EricFai

DW, the castle joint looks interesting, may have to try it sometime.

CF, have fun in your class, it does sounds very interesting.

Brain, nice looking project.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This was from my original post…
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/have-you-seen/2021/07/06/explosion-rocks-dash-cam-and-firefighter-during-michigan-house-fire/7878900002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A lot more info this time. Digital technology at its finest ,))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, There was a real gas explosion in Philly. I think they said it took 2 or 3 houses ;((

Seattle was listed as the most desirable US city. Oslo, Norway was #1 in the world. They listed things like job versatility, pollution, ect, but they did not mention crime or boarded-up businesses. I'm sure those were not considered since 2/3 of ********************tatle residents have considered leaving and the chity population was down about 5,000 last year.


----------



## EricFai

Finished up my Moxon Bench. Yeah!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* IMO it would be helpful to get in the habit to post a link on your postings. You build some nice stuff and the links would make it easier to find it…


----------



## RichT

> Finished up my Moxon Bench. Yeah!
> 
> - Eric


You're missing one feature on your Moxon. The front piece should be beveled at 45º to allow for clearance when you're sawing at an angle-like you would if you were cutting pins for half-blind dovetails.

Check out Luke Addington's project post here. He did the traditional lamb's tongue profile, but a simple bevel is all you need.

Of course, if you never plan to make cuts at an angle, it won't matter.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- You are our "Propane Meister" and try your best to keep the alerts ongoing… the "Watchman on the Wall"

HOW COMMON ARE PROPANE EXPLOSIONS?
A propane explosion in Maine that killed a firefighter and injured 8 others has put propane back in the spotlight. Both propane explosions and propane deaths are rare, but the burns and destruction caused by exploding propane tend to be more serious than explosions triggered by other causes.
https://www.shefflaw.com/how-common-are-propane-explosions/

Memorial Day is upon us and so will the BBQs with propane tanks…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DRONES- DRONES-DRONES ALERT!

I find that drones are here as well as electric vehicles. Now we have the beginning of drone delivery…

*"Look! Up in the Arizona sky! It's a Walmart delivery drone!"*

https://ktar.com/story/5076170/look-up-in-the-arizona-sky-its-a-walmart-delivery-drone/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- You are our "Propane Meister" and try your best to keep the alerts ongoing… the "Watchman on the Wall"
> 
> HOW COMMON ARE PROPANE EXPLOSIONS?
> A propane explosion in Maine that killed a firefighter and injured 8 others has put propane back in the spotlight. Both propane explosions and propane deaths are rare, but the burns and destruction caused by exploding propane tend to be more serious than explosions triggered by other causes.
> https://www.shefflaw.com/how-common-are-propane-explosions/
> 
> Memorial Day is upon us and so will the BBQs with propane tanks…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They are more common in mountain states than here. I was surprised about how many there were in Wyoming when I was researching. I remember that firefighter killed in Maine a few years ago. IMO, he should have known better than to walk in a basement with the smell of propane. It is so volatile it can be ignited by a static electrical charge that we cannot see or feel. His walking through that basement could very well cause the ignition.

It is relatively safe if safety standards and codes are followed. Working in the petroleum industry before OSHA rules shut down gas stations for remodeling and service work, I survived a vapor explosion uninjured because I was knowledgeable and aware. I thought the quick flash would have burned exposed skin and hair before I studied to present facts to the chity. Those fires are about 3,300 degrees F. Lungs do not survive those temperatures ;(( One of the stupidest guys I ever saw was filling his pickup about 3 feet from a fire under a gas pump when I returned with a fire extinguisher. Good thing the winds were blowing about 20 mph that day )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DRONES- DRONES-DRONES ALERT!
> 
> I find that drones are here as well as electric vehicles. Now we have the beginning of drone delivery…
> 
> *"Look! Up in the Arizona sky! It's a Walmart delivery drone!"*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/5076170/look-up-in-the-arizona-sky-its-a-walmart-delivery-drone/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Porch pirates strike within a minute or 2 of an Amazon or UPS delivery. Looks like more treasures for them ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thanks for the complimentos, Gentlemen.

We just had our entire gas-line installation redone by subs for the Gas Company, now to code, so we can change from butane to propane - which we use for cooking, hot-water, and heating. So, now, if she blows, at least we are covered by Insurance.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

If you smell gas remember it is heavier than air, open the doors. It can pool behind barriers and low places. Any air movement will dissipate it unless you have too large a leak out of the piping.


----------



## EricFai

Rich, thanks. I have though about the 45 degree Bevel, and I will probably add it in the future. The dog holes stopped me for the time being, but I can taper the angle at the ends, leading into the angle.

I looked at the post there, I like that, thanks.


----------



## controlfreak

I always heard that LP gas sinks but Nat gas goes everywhere.


----------



## EricFai

The Lp gas can cause some serious destruction if not handled correctly. On boats they usually have the tanks stored on a locker with a opening in the bottom venting overboard, safety.

I was at a job site the other day, they had 6 or 7, 20# tanks stored in the garage, not good. More so because they were just sitting on the floor. Potential for a fireworks display.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

Very cool charcutier board! Ever see that fish that can walk on it's fins? Might take some carving but that might be cool for the feet .

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/MEA0jfALsds/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thanks Mate!

If I was making stuff like this to sell, then your idea would be excellent. I took the easy route and used some of those tack furniture bumpers. Lame, I know, but sufficient for this project.



> Brian,
> 
> Very cool charcutier board! Ever see that fish that can walk on it s fins? Might take some carving but that might be cool for the feet .
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/MEA0jfALsds/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## 987Ron

Late morning for me again, sunny morning but a bit warm 88 or so this afternoon.

shop time.

Eric. Great vise.


----------



## 987Ron

Weekend projects: Use the grill propane on not. It is outside on the patio. Wife wishes we had gas to the house for the stove. She really dislikes electrical ranges for cooking. Time lag and adjustment lack in heating for cooking. We had natural gas in Okla. Even piped to the patio for the grill. No lugging tanks around for refill and the hooking up.

National Hamburger Day. Today, one of my favorite meals.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We have NG but not plumbed to the cooktop, oven or clothes dryer. So many things I would have done differently building this house but the builder was undeniably cheap. When we do build up the road, we have no NG available, those who want gas get propane, that means a max of five 100lb bottles I have to haul to refill or a bigger installed tank that has propane delivered. I'm content enough with my propane bbq grill and burgers are on the menu tonight!


----------



## 987Ron

> DRONES- DRONES-DRONES ALERT!
> 
> I find that drones are here as well as electric vehicles. Now we have the beginning of drone delivery…
> 
> *"Look! Up in the Arizona sky! It's a Walmart delivery drone!"*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/5076170/look-up-in-the-arizona-sky-its-a-walmart-delivery-drone/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When will the Porch Pirates start using Drone Theft? Not have to get out of the truck. Be quicker and less work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Over the next couple of days, I will try to share successful U.S. veteran stories…

Here is one related to a woodturning veteran story…










US Combat Veteran David Sterling earned a Purple Heart for wounds received in the line of duty and a Silver Star for valorous actions during his heroic service to the US Army, but he lost something significant during his military service. David was injured by a rocket-propelled grenade in 2004, which took most of his right arm.










Full story…

https://info.lagunatools.com/meet-david-sterling-the-worlds-first-one-armed-professional-bowl-turner?utm_campaign=Blog%20Efforts&utm_medium=email&_hsmi=213273035&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--oqTSC36ttQYnzp8yQM5xuDsd8RL853_Re8ff38vB819iqHmNlze163phZQwpnH6DyWuxaG3BNx2BKGY7v3uP73zqbzg&utm_content=213273035&utm_source=hs_email


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I always heard that LP gas sinks but Nat gas goes everywhere.
> 
> - controlfreak


They are odorless. A rotten egg smell is added. Odor fade is fairly rare but it can happen in a year. A propane guy told me he saw a 20-year-old tank that was 2/3 full of the odor chemical. Oversized tanks promote odor fade as the chemical drops out of the gas. Natural gas is lighter than air so it dissipates to inert concentrations easier.

A guy I know was burned looking in a toolbox for a tool. He thinks a propane torch that was in it probably had its trigger pulled by tools rattling around in the service body of a truck. It had been closed for a few weeks and he did not smell anything. I caught his shirt on fire. He rolled on the ground to put it out.


----------



## bandit571

1 hour IN the shop….1530 hrs to 1630 hrs…
Clamps removed..









Needed one trued edge to lay out a few cuts from..









Then the ends needed squared up..









Then lay out a few cuts to make 4 panels..









14-3/4" long….took a bit…









last panel..other 3 are back there, sitting on the unused tablesaw…









Until I ripped them all to the same width…waiting on a bit of clean-up..










Made a bit of a mess….oh well.


----------



## bandit571

Long ago..Widows would gather at the loacal Graveyards…and decorate the tombstones of fallen Union Soldiers. Each year, until finally the Nation decided all needed this to be done. Set aside the Last day of May as "Decoration Day"......Confederate Soldiers' Relatives soon started their own special day…

So…on this Holiday Weekend…..remember them…
Remember..this is not about the Cook-outs, as they never got to have them
It is not about that Monday off of work, They never got..
It is not about the parades….as they never returned home to march in one. It is about …

That "Minuteman" facing down them Redcoats
That Trooper on the Long Ride to Mexico City
Those Boys in Blue AND Gray….that gave their last full measure

Those soldiers, both Teddy's Cowboys, and the Black "Buffalo Soldiers" taking a hill named Kettle/San Juan
Those farmboys standing in a muddy trench in France
Those same farmboy's sons fighting to hold a crossroad in Belgium and missing their Christmas Dinner
Those "Grunts" walking in a Rice paddy

Those Soldiers fighting over a strip of sand

And Pray for the day we no longer have to defend a Bridge, take a hill, burn in a wrecked tank or aircraft…or go down with the ship…..Remember Them…and NEVER FORGET!


----------



## northwoodsman

Well said Bandit!


----------



## pottz

> Well said Bandit!
> 
> - northwoodsman


+1


----------



## BurlyBob

Agreed 100%+. God bless those that serve and those that love them!


----------



## EricFai

Very well said Bandit, "Always Remember, and Never Forget"

BBob, true we need to remember those that love the soldier.


----------



## 987Ron

Agree totally.


----------



## pottz

slow on mokes so i came looking for action but it's slower here ? hey just wanna wish everyone a happy memorial day weekend,and dont forget to say thank you to the next vet or serviceman you meet,it means a lot to them !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Long ago..Widows would gather at the loacal Graveyards…and decorate the tombstones of fallen Union Soldiers. Each year, until finally the Nation decided all needed this to be done. Set aside the Last day of May as "Decoration Day"......Confederate Soldiers Relatives soon started their own special day…
> 
> So…on this Holiday Weekend…..remember them…
> Remember..this is not about the Cook-outs, as they never got to have them
> It is not about that Monday off of work, They never got..
> It is not about the parades….as they never returned home to march in one. It is about …
> 
> That "Minuteman" facing down them Redcoats
> That Trooper on the Long Ride to Mexico City
> Those Boys in Blue AND Gray….that gave their last full measure
> 
> Those soldiers, both Teddy s Cowboys, and the Black "Buffalo Soldiers" taking a hill named Kettle/San Juan
> Those farmboys standing in a muddy trench in France
> Those same farmboy s sons fighting to hold a crossroad in Belgium and missing their Christmas Dinner
> *Those "Grunts" walking in a Rice paddy*
> 
> Those Soldiers fighting over a strip of sand
> 
> And Pray for the day we no longer have to defend a Bridge, take a hill, burn in a wrecked tank or aircraft…or go down with the ship…..Remember Them…and NEVER FORGET!
> 
> - bandit571


And many of us still do - here is a pic at Arlington Cemetary










Those "Grunts" walking in a Rice paddy- for 58,000 soldiers killed in that war…










and lets not forget the Korean vets…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> slow on mokes so i came looking for action but it s slower here ? hey just wanna wish everyone a happy memorial day weekend,and dont forget to say thank you to the next vet or serviceman you meet,it means a lot to them !
> 
> - pottz


It is only 9:30pm here… Top Max's best posts are around this time be a good fisherman and be patient…

I saw your BBQ pic's over at the other site- looks good as usual. I'm getting ready for a Sunday cook… Shrimp and NY strip, that was Sous Vide(d)... come back tomorrow for a peek.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What are the biggest problems facing veterans returning home from conflict?*

*The majority readjust to life off the battlefield with few difficulties. But a significant number-44% who've served in Iraq and Afghanistan, according to one survey-say they've had problems readjusting after their return.*

https://thesciencebehindit.org/what-are-the-biggest-problems-facing-veterans-returning-home-from-conflict/










*Please read and take the quiz on veterns-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How School Was Different in The 1800s* with pics and stories…










https://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/how-school-was-different-in-the-1800s/?epik=dj0yJnU9SVE0WVlpaDd1SEZGY0ZJNEUyS2I0NEFyajZYUlR4ODMmcD0wJm49eENmeFNNcklhTV85aGt4UUxmb2RBUSZ0PUFBQUFBR0tTX0Y0


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Last Surviving WWII Medal of Honor Recipient Hershel "Woody" Williams' heroic actions on Iwo Jima*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I bet none of us could pass the tests from back then - like the typical 8th grade final exam from 1895;

https://newrepublic.com/article/79470/1895-8th-grade-final-exam-i-couldnt-pass-it-could-you










And a most interesting question: *What is climate? Upon what does climate depend?* I am sure the answer isnt CO2.

So, when they said of a kid back then, he has an 8th grade education, that kid was better educated than 99.9% of Americans, or Europeans, today.



> *How School Was Different in The 1800s* with pics and stories…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/how-school-was-different-in-the-1800s/?epik=dj0yJnU9SVE0WVlpaDd1SEZGY0ZJNEUyS2I0NEFyajZYUlR4ODMmcD0wJm49eENmeFNNcklhTV85aGt4UUxmb2RBUSZ0PUFBQUFBR0tTX0Y0
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of school days:

You guys remember these? I had a blue one, without the stickshift. Merican Steel, baby.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I bet none of us could pass the tests from back then - like the typical 8th grade final exam from 1895;
> 
> https://newrepublic.com/article/79470/1895-8th-grade-final-exam-i-couldnt-pass-it-could-you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a most interesting question: *What is climate? Upon what does climate depend?* I am sure the answer isnt CO2.
> 
> So, when they said of a kid back then, he has an 8th grade education, that kid was better educated than 99.9% of Americans, or Europeans, today.
> 
> *How School Was Different in The 1800s* with pics and stories…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/how-school-was-different-in-the-1800s/?epik=dj0yJnU9SVE0WVlpaDd1SEZGY0ZJNEUyS2I0NEFyajZYUlR4ODMmcD0wJm49eENmeFNNcklhTV85aGt4UUxmb2RBUSZ0PUFBQUFBR0tTX0Y0
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No, I'd have to look up the weight of a bushel of wheat etc ) Climate definitely wasn't co2 then. This reminds me of grandpa calculating how much wood it took to build a barn in his head before anyone else did it on paper. I suppose he passed the test, eh?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all from the sunny pine tree forest. Hot today later 91. Breakfast small raisin bagels and Canadian bacon washed down with coffee. More coffee.

Shop time for a bit, waiting for a saw blade. Thin kerf to save some wood, cutting 1/16" x 1 1/2" slats 24" long. Need a bunch of them.

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, if I want to come to the States with my Son, who has a Swedish passport, he needs to be Covid-vaccinated to enter the country.

If we were to just walk across the Southern border, he doesnt need to be vaccinated.

This is your Country on drugs.


----------



## EricFai

Been out working on my weekend project. 1 stringer cut, now for test fit. The pool deck needed some attention, new steps, deck boards and railings.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Will this fruit-picking robot transform agriculture?*

Robots can do a lot. They build cars in factories. They sort goods in Amazon warehouses. Robotic dogs can, allegedly and a little creepily, make us safer by patrolling our streets. But there are some things robots still cannot do - things that sound quite basic in comparison. Like picking an apple from a tree.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/may/28/robot-agriculture-farming-artificial-intelligence


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*America needs sleep*

The average American adult slept 7.9 hours a night in the 1940s. That has dropped to 6.8 hours a night.










https://www.axios.com/2022/05/24/america-sleep-deprivation-effects-tips


----------



## bandit571

Had a half hour to mill a few boards, today…..stiles and rails, and the 2 dividers….still need to mill the rails (4) for the ends….and see about 2 panels for the ends….

Rest have been cut for length, and ripped for widths….

Boss has errands SHE wants done. TODAY! And a few Honey-do items. Going to be a LONG day…


----------



## 1thumb

Good reads on Ukraine and Putin from the non-corporate media:
https://contra.substack.com/p/the-road-to-the-russo-ukrainian-war?s=w

https://contra.substack.com/p/how-the-west-sowed-the-seeds-of-war?s=r

https://web.archive.org/web/20220226051154/https:/ria.ru/20220226/rossiya-1775162336.html

https://adamtooze.substack.com/p/chartbook-68-putins-challenge-to?s=r

http://en.kremlin.ru/events/president/transcripts/24034

https://www.unian.info/world/111033-text-of-putin-s-speech-at-nato-summit-bucharest-april-2-2008.html


----------



## 987Ron

> *America needs sleep*
> 
> The average American adult slept 7.9 hours a night in the 1940s. That has dropped to 6.8 hours a night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average expected life span has increased alot since 1940, us older codgers seem to sleep less than we did years ago. Perhaps the stat is skewed from having people living longer and thereby having more older people who sleep less than they did.
> 
> https://www.axios.com/2022/05/24/america-sleep-deprivation-effects-tips
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- the way you tagged my original post, I hope that it was a mishap?

This should have been added after my post, for the manner in which you posted your opinion made it look like this was DW's post…

DW's original post



> *America needs sleep*
> 
> The average American adult slept 7.9 hours a night in the 1940s. That has dropped to 6.8 hours a night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.axios.com/2022/05/24/america-sleep-deprivation-effects-tips
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Then you add your reply, otherwise, it could confuse others…



> The average expected life span has increased alot since 1940, us older codgers seem to sleep less than we did years ago. Perhaps the stat is skewed from having people living longer and thereby having more older people who sleep less than they did.
> 
> - 987Ron


Any posts or thoughts on your Christmas projects?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1T*- good history lesson… I just finished the 1st one, which seemed historically accurate. Looking forward to reading the rest of them…


----------



## bandit571

Saw dust maker was busy..









Only had a 1/2 hour to get a few things milled..









Stiles, rails, and dividers for the front and back of the chest….plus the stiles for the ends….need to figure out how long these rails need to be..









Thinking about 11", allowing for 1/2" tenons on each end…and make 2 more of these.

Right now? Even just sitting here hurts….let alone trying to walk much…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit +1* on your progress with the wood journey. As for physical mobility, my heart is with both of us…










I love my electric grocery cart in the grocery store but in the shop…

Here is an article…

This review article focuses on the changes that occur in muscle with age, specifically the involuntary loss of muscle mass, strength and function, termed sarcopenia. Particular emphasis is given to the metabolic alterations that characterize sarcopenia, and to the potentially treatable causes of this condition, including age-related endocrine and nutritional changes, and inactivity.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2804956/


----------



## 987Ron

DW Yes I know better, got in a hurry. Sorry.

As to Christmas Project. Trying the round box that is on the cover and in Woodcraft Magazine. Pretty close to the plans in the mag. Did find a couple of omissions and a lack of a dimension or two. Expected that. One box has top, bottom and slats Mahogany the other is Purple Heart. 3, 4, and 5 will be Walnut as soon as I buy it.

The slats on the side are the same as the top and bottom Splines are dyed basswood, as Kimiko strips are the right size, just some sanding and then dyed green. That dying is done. Coated then with poly. 100 of them. Drawer fronts are Poplar as that is what I could find that is 1 5/8" thick. Be painted so species does not matter. No pictures yet, afterall it is not original.

Kind of production type work making 5 of something, that means 100 staves, 15 drawer fronts, etc.

Use to only make 4 boxes at Christmas, Wife, Daughter, DIL, Granddaughter. Then the Grandson goes and gets a full time Girl Friend. Be kind of bad to leave her out. Guess she will still be around come Christmas, seems pretty serious right now.

Later.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit looks like some great work there. We have both been busy.

My day was a bit of a struggle with redoing the pool deck steps. Kicked my butt. I could not just trace the old stringers, had to start from scratch. I don't do stairs that much. But I won and time to set all of the post. Next up is on to railings.









And I have been told we need to have a couple of benches.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So, if I want to come to the States with my Son, who has a Swedish passport, he needs to be Covid-vaccinated to enter the country.
> 
> If we were to just walk across the Southern border, he doesnt need to be vaccinated.
> 
> This is your Country on drugs.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The wide-open southern border for illegal aliens setting new records and cartels drug smuggling and human trafficking is closed to Ukrainian refugees. The FBI foiled an attempted plot by Isis to assassinate George Bush. The guy arrested in Ohio was going to bring half a dozen Isis members across our wide-open border ;(( Now that the disastrous Afgan withdrawal has freed Isis, the FBI expects to see more Isis terrorism in the US. The farmers along the southern border are having to plow under lettuce fields because of feces contamination by illegal aliens. This country is worse than on drugs ;(( Mr. Pelosi was charged with DUI and released on $5,000 bail )) Stupidity reigns supreme. We would be lucky if they were only on drugs!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit looks like some great work there. We have both been busy.
> 
> My day was a bit of a struggle with redoing the pool deck steps. Kicked my butt. I could not just trace the old stringers, had to start from scratch. I don t do stairs that much. But I won and time to set all of the post. Next up is on to railings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have been told we need to have a couple of benches.
> 
> - Eric


How about a diving board ? )


----------



## EricFai

Except for only being 4', funny though the better half mentioned that. LOL.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our kids jumped off the deck railing a few times. Never head first!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* we're good.

*Eric- Nice job as a carpenter. Your post brought back memories of my outdoor construction. * Should you want you can see my post of a gazebo; It is at the top post here at the Woodshed. *Secondary thought-* I wish to share with you my latest "enlightenment". I have a minor in chemistry, had this swimming pool for 21 years; Pool maintenance "I thought" I was doing a pretty good job so far until my Mustard Alge problem last month. I was able to get an Ephiny! DW pool water chemistry- Yes, those 12,000 gallons, to be swimming pool water quality; a Chemical balancing +1

The best thought is…










Look into it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Depending on where you are in the United States, you may or may not be able to party all night and into the early morning hours. The ringing yell of a bartender warning of last call comes at 12 a.m. in some states, 4 a.m. in others, and never comes for bartenders in a few states. While most of the country lives by the adage that nothing good happens after 2 a.m., some hard-partying locales try to beat the odds and prove that just because something is a saying doesn't mean it's true.

Here is when bars are required to close in each state, as well as the major cities with late-night exceptions.

https://www.thrillist.com/culture/when-last-call-every-state


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Pottz…*

*Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden*

Ducks are enchanting in the home landscape, fun and funny to watch and add to the natural feel of the garden.

Read more at Gardening Know How: Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/beneficial/attracting-ducks-to-garden.htm

The best advice that I have to offer… fill the pond with Box wine…or better yet- church wine…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, Are you returning? US Schools Facing Mass Exodus of Teachers Who Won't Return This Fall


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, Are you returning? US Schools Facing Mass Exodus of Teachers Who Won't Return This Fall
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*The key to teaching is classroom management,* but you need the support of the administration, and here is where the problem lies… yet an experienced teacher should be able to do it… setting "boundaries"...

It is a fantastic experience…, After the COVID and the schools reopened and my unemployment stopped- I went back in… It was a fantastic run now to rest up a little. I am wanted at the new technological school opening, but I prefer my Special ed students- great kids and I try to add a tidbit of knowledge to their lives. Plant the seeds and God will harvest is my philosophy.

Here is an article that I found today-










*Teachers In America Were Already Facing Collapse. COVID Only Made It Worse*.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/rosiegray/america-teaching-collapse-covid-education

Let me know what you think…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW, Are you returning? US Schools Facing Mass Exodus of Teachers Who Won't Return This Fall
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *The key to teaching is classroom management,* but you need the support of the administration, and here is where the problem lies… yet an experienced teacher should be able to do it… setting "boundaries"...
> 
> It is a fantastic experience…, After the COVID and the schools reopened and my unemployment stopped- I went back in… It was a fantastic run now to rest up a little. I am wanted at the new technological school opening, but I prefer my Special ed students- great kids and I try to add a tidbit of knowledge to their lives. Plant the seeds and God will harvest is my philosophy.
> 
> Here is an article that I found today-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Teachers In America Were Already Facing Collapse. COVID Only Made It Worse*.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/rosiegray/america-teaching-collapse-covid-education
> 
> Let me know what you think…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The Aztec calendar ended on 21 December 2012 . This date was regarded as the end-date of a 5,126-year-long cycle in the Mesoamerican Long Count calendar. It was more accurate than any of the European calendars. Some thought it was the end of the world. It actually was the end of sanity and the start of the Golden Age of Stupidity ;((


----------



## pottz

> *For Pottz…*
> 
> *Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden*
> 
> Ducks are enchanting in the home landscape, fun and funny to watch and add to the natural feel of the garden.
> 
> Read more at Gardening Know How: Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/beneficial/attracting-ducks-to-garden.htm
> 
> The best advice that I have to offer… fill the pond with Box wine…or better yet- church wine…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well this time the duck has me concerned ! he goes off every so often but not like this time.i get emails and ask whats up ? no reply !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *For Pottz…*
> 
> *Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden*
> 
> Ducks are enchanting in the home landscape, fun and funny to watch and add to the natural feel of the garden.
> 
> Read more at Gardening Know How: Getting Ducks To Visit Ponds - How To Attract Ducks To Your Garden https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/beneficial/attracting-ducks-to-garden.htm
> 
> The best advice that I have to offer… fill the pond with Box wine…or better yet- church wine…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well this time the duck has me concerned ! he goes off every so often but not like this time.i get emails and ask whats up ? no reply !
> 
> - pottz


He's got your number, just stirring you up.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Eric, I notice in your yard photos you have a red bird feeder - do you get humming birds coming to it? I know they are attracted to red.

We had one come recently, at night, and at first I was like what is that thing buzzing around the flowers? I didnt know they can navigate at night like that.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Did you guys know there is a - History of the American Economy Museum?

Ok, there isnt one, which is why you dont know about it, but if there were, this photo should be one of the main exhibits.

This is 1981, the day when David Stockman and Don Regan were explaining to the Gipper that the Federal Deficit was going to break the 1 trillion mark.

It is projected by Stockman, that the deficit will excced 50 trillion by 2032. In his latest piece, Stockman describes those who control Government spending as - "blithering knuckleheads."


----------



## EricFai

Brian, we have about 5 hummingbirds that visit daily, very active early morning and mid evening before dark. We have 4 feeders around the back yard. Along with butterfly bushes in the front. They are fun to watch chasing each other away from the feeders.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Very well said Bandit.

Brian I had a similar bike.

I am back working in the shop. Started two charcutier boards. Simple yes, but back working.

Remember the brave that have fallen.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and breakfast was waiting, French toast, with real Vermont Maple syrup, eggs and of course coffee.

We remembered our kin that served. Fortunately non perished in wars. Dad, Uncle Paul, Uncle Jean Navy WWII, Uncle John, Uncle Windy, Uncle Bill, Army WWII Uncle Babe, Korea and VietNam, Cousin Larry Navy Viet Nam, Cousin Tom, Army, Viet Nam.

Cousin Larry served on an early nuclear powered ship, later died of bone cancer at an early age, Navy says no connection, but family disagrees. Seems some of his shipmates had similar issues. Sad.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…enjoy your Holiday.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm headed to the shop after breakfast. I've got some new advice and ready to move onto the next step getting the bench built.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I had an uncle who served in Korea. There was only one story he would tell about his experience there; and that was that someone stole his boots the first night he was in country. This was winter, mind you.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Do you put sugar water in the feeders, or what? I would like to see more of them around our house now that I know there are some here.


> Brian, we have about 5 hummingbirds that visit daily, very active early morning and mid evening before dark. We have 4 feeders around the back yard. Along with butterfly bushes in the front. They are fun to watch chasing each other away from the feeders.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## RichT

> Do you put sugar water in the feeders, or what? I would like to see more of them around our house now that I know there are some here.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Yep. Sugar water. Red food coloring not needed. I actually have hummingbirds come and start feeding while I'm carrying it to the hanger. They're very comfortable around people and will hover as close as a foot or two and stare at your face.

Around here we have them year-round.


----------



## 987Ron

Sugar water is right, food coloring is not good for the birds. 1/4 cup sugar to 1 cup of water is what we use. Have a female coming morning and evening, a couple of others on and off. Fun to watch, will fly up to the screen on the porch an look at you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We have them year-round too. Close to a dozen sometimes in the winter. Those little hummingbirds drink about a pint a week here ) We stopped feeding them last winter when there was a warning about a disease being spread at bird feeders ;(( Quit feeding the other birds too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is a mainstay staple here at the Wood Shed. Bandit has posted about this delicious product










Tonight I chose the Jambalaya- I added Shrimp, Petite diced tomatoes, and sweet corn kernels. Spead a portion on a plate and cover with cheddar jack cheese. Fresh salad with sliced mushrooms (If Ron was coming then no mushrooms) and of course the beverage- Coors light longnecks…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I remember the dueling food wars with Pottz. Should anyone want to post a favorite meal then I would love to hear about it.

*Triangle Dinner Bell sounds*





*One thing for sure Food is Love and You Have the Right to Choose*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Summer vacation starts Today- I'm going on a teaching sabbatical… Enjoy your summer guys…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Have fun, DW )


----------



## pottz

> I remember the dueling food wars with Pottz. Should anyone want to post a favorite meal then I would love to hear about it.
> 
> *Triangle Dinner Bell sounds*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One thing for sure Food is Love and You Have the Right to Choose*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LMAO yeah those were fun times.you and the freakin hot pockets ! yes food is love.when someone takes hours to prepare a special meal,thats true love !


----------



## EricFai

Thanks guys for answering about the hummingbirds, but yes 1/4 cup sugar and 1 cup of water. I have seen a few of them slam their partner into the screen on the back porch.

Well I project on the pool deck is just about done, so.e finishing touches and a couple of benches.









A view from the shop porch


----------



## bandit571

Brats, Metts, Cole Slaw..Mac & Cheese…washed down with Crabbie's Ginger Beer

Grand Brat Diva's 18th birthday party, today.

Long drive to and from.

Temps were up near 90 today…..


----------



## pottz

> Thanks guys for answering about the hummingbirds, but yes 1/4 cup sugar and 1 cup of water. I have seen a few of them slam their partner into the screen on the back porch.
> 
> Well I project on the pool deck is just about done, so.e finishing touches and a couple of benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view from the shop porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


so when shall i show up in my best speedo buddy ? hey ill bring suntan lotion !


----------



## EricFai

Funny Pottz. I did manage to get a good tan started this weekend.


----------



## pottz

> Funny Pottz. I did manage to get a good tan started this weekend.
> 
> - Eric


in cali you start your tan when your 5 and then it's maintenance until you die.oh hell im a lilly white german.i decided with the advice of my dermatologist that white skin made more sense than skin cancer !


----------



## EricFai

That is true


----------



## bandit571

Can't remember whether this was from 2 years ago…or 3….been a while..


----------



## EricFai

And holding up from the weather by the looks.


----------



## bandit571

End panels are In the clamps..









and..









Will see about rails for the ends..









2 done, 2 to mill…..May see about grooves, next…easier to size the panels…


----------



## 987Ron

> Summer vacation starts Today- I m going on a teaching sabbatical… Enjoy your summer guys…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I am always on Sabbatical All year long. Nite and day.

Morning all, Bit of rain last night and hazy out this am….humid. high 80s. Humid.

Chores then some shop time. Dog food, dogs do not take kindly to no kibble and canned good. Would of course eat anything from the table.

Make a steam box today, steamer arrives tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya! And, the remains of the day to meself…

Tried to sleep in…..but a kitten would not allow it…..pills taken….trying to get BOTH eyeballs awake…..


----------



## bandit571

Edge prep..









Want a nice edge to run a plane on..









Made a bowl of Maple Flavoured Noodles..









Just to cut a groove 1/4" deep..









Thinking I MIGHT have to start up a Build Blog, soon?


----------



## EricFai

Well done Bandit.


----------



## 987Ron

Out in the shop before breakfast. Learned a lesson. Planning plywood can clog the dust collector. As it moved into cross grain, 3-4" stiff toothpick like pieces came off, Clogging the inlet of the collector, has a cross piece to keep a ************************* from going through.

Finished the planning and breakfast is done. AC on in the shop for later. Wife needs chauffer to take her to Aldi's.

Have a good Wed.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….House Cats would NOT let me sleep in, this morning….

partly sunny 74 degrees outside…wonder IF the Dungeon ever cooled down..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Just a short break from my sabbatical- In the process of moving/relocating my 95 yr old Mom from Ocala FL to Columbus OH. Currently, they are in Chattanooga and should be arriving tonight.

Today the eye specialist for a cataract update, the Podiatrist on Thurs, and then schedule a Colonoscopy…

Busy days ahead…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*In the meantime- Today is the beginning of June Pride Month- Why Is Pride Month Celebrated in June?*
https://www.britannica.com/story/why-is-pride-month-celebrated-in-june










Also, I came across this…

*After Azov Dropped Nazi Insignia From Uniform, Media Hypes New 'Unicorn LGBTQ' Patch*
Shortly after the media hyped the fact that the Azov Battalion had dropped neo-nazi insignia from their uniforms, it was revealed that gay soldiers in Ukraine are now heading to war wearing a "unicorn LGBTQ" patch.










https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/ukraines-unicorn-lgbtq-soldiers-head-war-2022-05-31/?taid=6295fb1135dfdc0001d31c63&utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- * from your neighbors to the north-
*Canada to temporarily decriminalize some drug possession to tackle abuse problem*

https://nationalpost.com/pmn/news-pmn/crime-pmn/canada-to-temporarily-decriminalize-some-drug-possession-to-tackle-abuse-problem


----------



## bandit571

Start time, today…..11:00 am…quitting time was 12:00 pm…12 grooves are done, to go with the other 4 grooves..









Takes almost 30 passes to make ONE groove….plus waxing after every 10….resetting the jig…









And jointing the edges before the Stanley 45 can get to work…









usually about 3 trips along the edges…..then 2 more, to just knock off the sharp edges….after the groove is done.










Almost as much ON the floor….a bit softer on the feet than just bare concrete..

I think that will be enough, for today…?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

[Removed by admin]

Please review our rules. Comments like this one can result in your account being permanently locked.


----------



## bandit571

[Quote Removed]

Borderline…watch it…..word of warning….


----------



## bandit571

AC is NOW installed in the window…to cool the main parts of the house….but, NOT the shop….

Can't run the AC and the Microwave at the same time….not enough breaker for both..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Watching Bandit and Eric our traditional woodworkers here that use a hand plane… I never had many good results and this method is what I would be interested in.










This seems like something that I would use today. I found a Stumpy Nubs video on it…

*Clever things you can do with an ELECTRIC hand planer*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> AC is NOW installed in the window…to cool the main parts of the house….but, NOT the shop….
> 
> Can t run the AC and the Microwave at the same time….not enough breaker for both..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit- could this be the curse of the Robins- the ones you called "liars" this spring 2022… You wanted warmer weather could it be that they are giving you what you wanted?

You may want to try to make amends with them and give in a little…










On a more serious note- there was a staff lunchroom that had a sign for the microwaves- Do not run while the copy machine is running…

This is a Top Max answer needed…


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, cool air sinks so there is hope for the shop.


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Bandit.


----------



## BurlyBob

I had a Makita planer, just did not like it and ended up giving it to my brother. My new Bosch palm sander arrived today. Looks like a real nice tool and I can hook it up to my shop vac.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- * from your neighbors to the north-
> *Canada to temporarily decriminalize some drug possession to tackle abuse problem*
> 
> https://nationalpost.com/pmn/news-pmn/crime-pmn/canada-to-temporarily-decriminalize-some-drug-possession-to-tackle-abuse-problem
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They are following WW. WW, especially in Seattle, has been promoting violent open-air drug markets and crimes of necessity to support addiction for years ;(( Most crimes are up 200 or 300% in the last 3 or 4 years ;((


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail, this evening…Washer is running…will wait on the dryer a while..

Tablesaw cleared off…set up some parts..









To see how a frame will go together….panels were 1/4" too long…









Now they will fit, and are squared up….









These 4 are for the ends of the chest's rails…All parts are now cut to final sizes…

Need to set this up..









To mill tenons…have a LOT of them to do….had some scrap to test the set-up…first try?









Was too skinny..









Tried the other end of the scrap…2nd try…









I think that will do..









Close enough. I'll chop a 1/4" deep mortise into the groove…haunch the tenon to close off the ends of the grooves…

Waiting it's turn..









Tomorrow…


----------



## EricFai

Nicely done Bandit.


----------



## 1thumb

Ticonderoga pencil. Very good, Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ticonderoga pencil. Very good, Bandit.
> 
> - 1thumb


I always appreciated the Ticonderoga- known as "the World's best pencil"... Then a few ago I came across the Blackwing pencil… The best IMO…


----------



## RichT

> Clever things you can do with an ELECTRIC hand planer
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That was a clown show. Totally useless information. I guess when you're monetized it's more about quantity over quality.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Clever things you can do with an ELECTRIC hand planer
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That was a clown show. Totally useless information. I guess when you re monetized it s more about quantity over quality.
> 
> - Rich


*Rich*- according to Bandits rules on "arguments" No dance on this one…


----------



## bandit571

End of dance. Will be allowed back when some manners are shown..

Laundry detail continues,,,,clothes are now in the dryer. Last 4 of the 1/4" grooves are done. Have a start with the 3/16" Tongue being milled…..will have to off-set one 3/16" groove a bit….have corrected the set-up…other 3 Tongues SHOULD be centered…waiting on the dryer, now….from upstairs, WITH the AC set at 68 degrees….

usually, someone coming here to pick a fight…they don't come back…..because they can't.


----------



## bandit571

Dryer is done, clothes brought back upstairs. 









PITA to set up, but, once it is….works great.









Need to get that "Burn Barrel" ...burnt….things are getting a bit deep…









As the last of the 1/4" grooves..









I actually counted how many passes it takes to mill ONE groove…33….bit of a work-out….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..a cloudy 62 degrees outside. Way too early in the Morning, for me.

Trying to get the second eyeball to wake up….pills have been taken, will see about Brunch, later.


----------



## 1thumb

> Ticonderoga pencil. Very good, Bandit.
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> I always appreciated the Ticonderoga- known as "the World s best pencil"... Then a few ago I came across the Blackwing pencil… The best IMO…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll try them when my box of Tico #4's run out. Love that #4 graphite. Creates a thin fine line


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1T-* before I switched the Blackwing- I had these for my students…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Drillpress not working.

Removed the chuck and cleaned the chuck and taper. Found the chuck slips goes the taper and is tight. The chuck is not slipping. The motor runs and turns the pulleys (belt not slipping) what is happening the chuck in tight on the taper (taper is the end of the shaft the motor/pulleys are turning) but the taper/shaft is NOT turning.










Guess I have to remove the pulley that is on the shaft?

Any ideas?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is a handy idea for emergency laundry detail-










*Make your own DIY Washing Machine with Buckets!*





In my early youth, I used to come across these … in Grandma's basement…


----------



## bandit571

> Drillpress not working.
> 
> Removed the chuck and cleaned the chuck and taper. Found the chuck slips goes the taper and is tight. The chuck is not slipping. The motor runs and turns the pulleys (belt not slipping) what is happening the chuck in tight on the taper (taper is the end of the shaft the motor/pulleys are turning) but the taper/shaft is NOT turning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to remove the pulley that is on the shaft?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


First, check the shaft at the pulley end…is there a keyway? More importantly, is there a key in the keyway?

Next..there should be a spot in the pulley to house a double (stacked on top of each other) set screw…

Set screws are about $0.50 a pair….Key stock is even less….

The 2 set screws..top one locks the bottom one in place. I would check the set screws first….


----------



## controlfreak

Unless it ended with a "bang" a key missing from a keyway should be close by.


----------



## bandit571

> Unless it ended with a "bang" a key missing from a keyway should be close by.
> 
> - controlfreak


IF they even installed one….The DP I bought at HF years ago, was missing the set screws…never installed at the factory. $0.49 fix…..


----------



## controlfreak

Triton router I bought almost three years ago was missing the spring and rounded shaft extension. I brought it to their attention, out of warranty, and they replaced it. All is forgiven. I like getting good support!


----------



## Peteybadboy

I think I fixed the drill press

I wanted to see if I could hold the pulley and turn the chuck to see if it slipped by hand. I started to tighten (like a screw) and it did turn and tighten, so I kept turning until I could no longer move it.

Put back in a Forstner bit and it cut like butter. No slipping!

Nothing in the manual about this.

And I just got my truck back. It was a recall and no charge.

Pretty good day after all.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, great on both counts. Guess I'm safe, 2012 F-150, with around 118k.


----------



## bandit571

1 hour of shoptime, today….when my toes start to get cramps, time to stop…

Last of these are done.
.








Found out, cutter works with 3/4" thick stock…mine is just over a 1/16" thicker…block plane to remove the thin excess..

Changed the plane a bit…









Need to mill the matching groove..









Left hand was operating the camera, BTW.. Test fit?









Got all of those grooves done..









Then drew up a "footprint", to cut on the bandsaw.
.








About here, the toes were starting to get crampy…time to quit.

Start time: 1430 hrs…end time 1530 hrs….got a little bit done?


----------



## bandit571

Could only get about half of the scrap barrel burnt…









Will try again tomorrow night..
..


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, looks like your melting lead from the range.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*While cleaning up my computer files *I came across these Geometric files and it is full of some interesting designs that may be of interest to you…

https://im-possible.info/english/library/index.html


----------



## bandit571

A $3 box, from this morning….may have over-spent?









Will get these cleaned, when the rehab shop is "Open" again…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Hazards of Hand-tool Woodworking* - Christopher Schwarz










https://blog.lostartpress.com/2022/03/11/the-hazards-of-hand-tool-woodworking/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit +1* a proper way to say goodbye to the lumber that gave us such a beautiful project.










very similar to a Viking funeral…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, not a bad rust find there. If there is a #13 bit there, I'd be willing to purchase it. That is the only one I am missing for a complete set.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit, not a bad rust find there. If there is a #13 bit there, I d be willing to purchase it. That is the only one I am missing for a complete set.
> 
> - Eric


What is a number #13 bit? 13/16?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What size is a #13 drill bit?*

Numbered drill bit gauge sizes range in ascending order from 80 (smallest) to 1 (largest). Thus, drill bit #13 is on the larger side of your standard drill set. Here we will give you drill bit #13 in decimal inches, drill bit #13 in fractional inches, and drill bit #13 in decimal millimeters (mm).

The purpose of this page is to give you an alternate drill bit (approximate equivalent) to drill bit gauge size Number 13 (#13).

We start by displaying drill bit Number 13 in decimal inches as follows:

#13 drill bit = 0.1850 inches

0.1850 decimal as a fraction is 37/200. However, standard fractional drill bits come in intervals of 1/64 inches. Therefore, there are no standard fractional drill bits that are the exact 37/200 fraction that the #13 drill bit is. To find the closest gauge wire #13 drill bit equivalent in fractional inches, we round 37/200 up and down to 1/64 accuracy to get the following:

≈ 11/64 inches rounded down
#13 drill bit = 37/200 inches
≈ 3/16 inches rounded up

Caution: Due to rounding, a 11/64 drill bit will make the hole smaller than a #13 drill bit and a 3/16 drill bit will make the hole larger than a #13 drill bit. Below we converted the fractions to decimals so you can compare more easily:

11/64 = 0.171875 inches
#13 = 0.1850 inches
3/16 = 0.1875 inches

There are 25.4 millimeters (mm) in an inch. Thus, to convert a #13 drill bit to millimeters, you simply multiply the decimal inches by 25.4 like so:

0.1850 inches x 25.4
= 4.6990 mm


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, I assumed there might be one in the rust box ) An auger ) not the *numbered drill bits system*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This looks like an interesting accessory…










*Woodpeckers new ThinRip Guide*
From Kumiko panels to through-inlaid cutting boards and beyond, a lot of popular projects these days call for an abundance of consistent-dimension thin strips. Trapping those thin strips between your table saw blade and the rip fence can cause kickback. Also, tension release in the cut can cause binding and burning. It's smarter to have the strip on the offcut side of your blade, but how do you keep the thickness consistent? Woodpeckers new ThinRip Guide is the answer. The ThinRip Guide provides a perfectly safe stop on the offcut side of the blade that delivers the same sized strips over and over again as you move your fence closer to the blade.


----------



## EricFai

DW, that is interesting, something I never knew. I know the indexes come in fractional, letter and numbers

Bandit, the set brace bits that I have, are numbered on the taper. I have #3 thru #16, minus the #13. So yes I was looking for a 13/16th. I was under the impression that they were numbered by increments of 16th.

Interesting read on brace an bits https://paulsellers.com/2019/06/bits-and-braces/


----------



## 1thumb

> *Bandit +1* a proper way to say goodbye to the lumber that gave us such a beautiful project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very similar to a Viking funeral…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## bandit571

Bits used in Braces were numbered by the 1/16th…..#13 = 13/16"

There WAS one in that box…..BENT about the 3rd flute up from the snail….Badly, and will not straighten out. It and 2 others have been tossed out. Largest one in that box is a #12….3/4".

There are more sales going on tomorrow morning….might head out and see what I missed?..


----------



## 987Ron

> This looks like an interesting accessory…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Woodpeckers new ThinRip Guide*
> From Kumiko panels to through-inlaid cutting boards and beyond, a lot of popular projects these days call for an abundance of consistent-dimension thin strips. Trapping those thin strips between your table saw blade and the rip fence can cause kickback. Also, tension release in the cut can cause binding and burning. It's smarter to have the strip on the offcut side of your blade, but how do you keep the thickness consistent? Woodpeckers new ThinRip Guide is the answer. The ThinRip Guide provides a perfectly safe stop on the offcut side of the blade that delivers the same sized strips over and over again as you move your fence closer to the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have one of these made by another company. Made one previously. Just used it to cut 65 1/16" thick slats. 
1 1/2" wide by 24inches long. Cherry, needed 60 of them. Used a thin kerf blade to save wood. These will be steam bent then onto a jig to make a partial circle 10" inside diameter. After drying on the jig 3 will be glued together and placed back on the jig for the glue to cure. Cut to fit, about 220 degrees of a circle. Part of a circular drawer. these will be the side of the drawer. The front is solid wood.

This device works good, and is a safe way to cut thin boards. One does need a zero clearance insert on the table saw so none slip into the space by the blade that could be a no no.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, thanks. It was worth a shot. I hit the flea markets here an there, and I have not found one yet.

Another interesting read about bits. https://mathesontools.weebly.com/blog/category/auger-bits


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lucky guess on #13, eh? ) I don't remember those numbers if I ever found them on mine.

I met a guy on a job who sharpened wood augers twice as good as the new ones. He showed me the techniques, but I never got close to his performance. The chips looked like they came from a plane!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, I assumed there might be one in the rust box ) An auger ) not the *numbered drill bits system*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This is why I respect you guys. I learned even more about something that I will never use. You guys are the best and this is one reason that I watch listen and respect what you guys are saying…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.delete-

1T I will look int it


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tape measures stuff-

I found some interesting things like telling your birthday or age with a tape measure…






Some time ago I read in a "Cabinet Maker" magazine that German cabinet makers use these…


----------



## bandit571

Luftkin makes some good ones of those ( have 3 of them)

Corner posts NOW have feet!









And the 4 easier Tenons are done..









Will start on the Hanched tenons, tomorrow, maybe…..

Second half of the scrap barrel is in the firepit..









More shavings and sawdust than solid scrap wood…and a dead mouse…need the BIG scoop dust pan to clean the shop with…aught to be another load, tomorrow night…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tape measures stuff-
> 
> Some time ago I read in a "Cabinet Maker" magazine that German cabinet makers use these…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


there were a lot of them in use when I was an apprentice. The union tool list limited us to 6 foot measuring device. I always used a 12 foot Stanley tape measure. Less time consuming )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 for a respectful send-off of the mouse…*

Bandit will there be a special theme for tomorrow's burn?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This looks like an interesting accessory…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Woodpeckers new ThinRip Guide*
> From Kumiko panels to through-inlaid cutting boards and beyond, a lot of popular projects these days call for an abundance of consistent-dimension thin strips. Trapping those thin strips between your table saw blade and the rip fence can cause kickback. Also, tension release in the cut can cause binding and burning. It's smarter to have the strip on the offcut side of your blade, but how do you keep the thickness consistent? Woodpeckers new ThinRip Guide is the answer. The ThinRip Guide provides a perfectly safe stop on the offcut side of the blade that delivers the same sized strips over and over again as you move your fence closer to the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I have one of these made by another company. Made one previously. Just used it to cut 65 1/16" thick slats.
> 1 1/2" wide by 24inches long. Cherry, needed 60 of them. Used a thin kerf blade to save wood. These will be steam bent then onto a jig to make a partial circle 10" inside diameter. After drying on the jig 3 will be glued together and placed back on the jig for the glue to cure. Cut to fit, about 220 degrees of a circle. Part of a circular drawer. these will be the side of the drawer. The front is solid wood.
> 
> This device works good, and is a safe way to cut thin boards. One does need a zero clearance insert on the table saw so none slip into the space by the blade that could be a no no.
> 
> - 987Ron


Interesting stuff- I have looked into steam bending and I have a little bit of knowledge about it. Please post pics on it. I would very much like to see it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*One from the memory bank…*

*1910s Electric Breast Drill [Restoration]*


----------



## rad457

> DW, that is interesting, something I never knew. I know the indexes come in fractional, letter and numbers
> 
> Bandit, the set brace bits that I have, are numbered on the taper. I have #3 thru #16, minus the #13. So yes I was looking for a 13/16th. I was under the impression that they were numbered by increments of 16th.
> 
> Interesting read on brace an bits https://paulsellers.com/2019/06/bits-and-braces
> 
> - Eric


Looking through a bunch of bits I picked up a while back an found a spare #13, Irwin little beat up auger threads and spur are good yours if you want it, send me your address.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron I also have one made by a different co. (thin rip guide)

Topical storm here almost past. 7-8" of rain


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *One from the memory bank…*
> 
> *1910s Electric Breast Drill [Restoration]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I watched that one too, despite saying almost nothing in most videos, he still comes off as quite entertaining.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, on this 59 clear degrees Saturday Morning…may go out and do a wee bit of Rust Hunting?


----------



## 987Ron

> Interesting stuff- I have looked into steam bending and I have a little bit of knowledge about it. Please post pics on it. I would very much like to see it.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Steam bending. Per your request DW.

The steam generator is a Earlex by Wagner device. $69 Amazon or $89 from the Wood stores, the wood stores also come with a couple of hinges, a clasp, and a knob and instructions on how to make a steam box. I had those so went with the $69 version, also had free freight. It gets warm and the water in it is boiling, so when using I have it on the floor, less chance of knocking off or over. Hose is 12 ft. Long for this but also used for wallpaper removal. One fill of water will generate 2 hrs. of steam. Takes about 14 minute to start producing steam fully.










Steam box. Cedar, 6" square, 4 ft. long. Can be any size you wish. It is slanted so any condensation will drain to one end, 3/16" hole in bottom for drain. Pan under to catch the drips, 30 min of steaming yields about a cup or two of water. The fitting for the hose came with the steamer. Inside have dowels every 8 inches to act as support for slat to be steamed. Two layers. The door knob screw is recessed and the screw is sealed with a dowel and glue so no drip and less heat to the knob. On the top front is a kitchen thermometer. Inside temp will reach 212 degrees within 5 minutes once steaming starts. 








sideways picture.








window insulation to seal door and other end. 








Sideways picture, sorry.









Steam the slats for 30 minutes 6 at a time. pre soak them for hr or so in hot water. A one inch thick piece of wood would need an hour of steaming or more. Some woods steam and bend better than others. Cherry does well as does Ash and others. Use gloves initially when removing slats. Place 3 together on round jig and secure tightly with band clamp. Usually let dry on jig for several hours. Then glue between layers and put back on jig. The glue up secures the bend you are after. Holes in jig were just in the ply I used to make the jig. 1 1/2 in thick glued up plywood. If single piece of wood would overbend on the jig as there is some reflex when taken off. Holes in jig serve no purpose just in the wood I used.









Result after removing from jig.








End trimmed on mini table saw 









A few more to go.









Have used this to make canes with laminated layers of alternate layers of maple and cherry. Make some bent handles for totes and boxes. Etc.


----------



## 987Ron

The tarp on the work bench was put there initially in case of leaks etc. Not needed at all. Did help with the pictures.


----------



## 1thumb

> .delete-
> 
> 1T I will look int it
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Great Viking burial scene. The corpse is set out to sea alone on a boat as his fellow Vikings shoot flaming arrows at the boat until consumed in flames. Classic.


----------



## 1thumb

> The tarp on the work bench was put there initially in case of leaks etc. Not needed at all. Did help with the pictures.
> 
> - 987Ron


You do great work


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks, just have the time to putter.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*Danger alert, danger alert!!!*

*Be on the lookout for super mutant ninja hamsters.
*


















And guess what? Now those "scientists" know how to do this (better) with people.


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, that thin strip jig looks super nice, but $150 I'm going to pass. I put a feather board in the miter slot backwards. It works okay, not great just okay.

Headed out to do some, hopefully the last hand planing on the top of the bench.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, Great steam box, and a wonderful description. The bending looks good.


----------



## controlfreak

Questions
Does the wood need time to dry out prior gluing?
And if yes do you get much movement while drying?


----------



## 987Ron

> Questions
> Does the wood need time to dry out prior gluing?
> And if yes do you get much movement while drying?
> 
> - controlfreak


I have let the wood dry out before gluing, it would be one step less if the gluing could be done at the same time. Plan on trying it. The wood only wells damp out of the steamer due to the heat. No movement while drying, but it does tend to flex out a bit from the bended position on the jig. After gluing and drying there is almost zero flex from the jig size.


----------



## bandit571

$0.75 for today's trophies…









12 point D-8 , never been resharpened, Disston handsaw….and a pair of bits, rescued from a Blacksmith/Knife Maker.

Paid $5 for a Windsor style Rocker….will set it out in the Gazebo beside that Shaker Table…

Turned down a JET Midi Lathe….and a small bench top Jointer….$150 each? Not today….

Too much walking around and driving around…knees have gone on STRIKE!

Doubt IF I'll get to the shop, today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning catch up- *

*Ron- * +1 beautiful steam box. Did you post this on a project post by chance? If not you should for it encourage others to look into steam bending. Nice workmanship…

*Brian-* glad to see you back.

*BB-* I agree on a bit pricey but I was showing it as Brand loyalty following Woodpeck, Festool, and so on. Personally, I have and used this guy from Rockler.












> *Doubt IF I ll get to the shop, today…*
> 
> - bandit571


Are you going to have a burn tonight? The reason that I ask is that whenever I clean out my seconds (I do not refer to them as scraps) my "let go" pieces usually bring back a memory of it being a board and the project that it came from. Thankfully my "let goes" did well as a board/project.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron- * +1 beautiful steam box. Did you post this on a project post by chance? If not you should for it encourage others to look into steam bending. Nice workmanship…
> 
> *BB-* I agree on a bit pricey but I was showing it as Brand loyalty following Woodpeck, Festool, and so on. Personally, I have and used this guy from Rockler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Posted it as a new projet.

Have the same sliver cutter only mine is greyish metal with no name on it. Has an inch scale where the yellow is on your picture, helps a bit in setting it up. Have no ideal where I got it or what I paid for it. Works fine. The roller on the point makes it a bit easier to use.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I just precisely move the fence for thin strips.

I made a steam bender years ago. I don't recall what I was building ) The strips were fairly long and I used 4" PVC conduit. Worked well. Needed to watch the grain in the bend. If it was not straight the bending broke it )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *One from the memory bank…*
> 
> *1910s Electric Breast Drill [Restoration]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Definitely a beast! Glad they figured out how to make smaller motors )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, Scientists do not need to make people like that. Most already are! ;((


----------



## bandit571

$5 rocker?









Yard sale item, today…









The Boss seems to like it….now she wants to find a cushion for the seat…

16 Haunched tenons have been milled..









Refers to a notch..









Longer section fits a mortise…notched area fills the grooves…

Shop floor has been cleaned…









And…









I did sweep up after the tenons were milled..









As for tonight's burn….









Stay tuned…


----------



## 1thumb

> *Danger alert, danger alert!!!*
> 
> *Be on the lookout for super mutant ninja hamsters.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what? Now those "scientists" know how to do this (better) with people.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Test Chief: "We thought it would reduce aggression. But the opposite happened. We don't understand this system as well as we thought we did,"


----------



## bandit571

Tonight's Burn, is now lit up..









Then a pile of Cardboard boxes will be next, once things have burned down a bit…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, nice score on the rocker. You had a busy day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice Burn…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nice Burn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


add one from me


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I saw this on Pinterest and it brought back memories from my uncle's shop I was never able to see him use it, but I remember stories… My question is what type of fuel did they use?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nightly video …*

*The Pursuit of Precision: The Story of Woodpeckers Tools*





I enjoy high-end tools, especially ones like Woodpecker. The video speaks for itself…

Also, another favorite of mine is the Dowel Max…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Reflecting on woodworkers in my life…*

circa 2013 I came across Andrew Pitts whose technique +1 Also, this was the time when CNC's were starting…

https://www.youtube.com/c/Andrewpittsfurnituremaker

then the WoodWhisperer- say what you want the guys is interesting…
https://www.youtube.com/thewoodwhisperer

Norm Abrams, and recently our member Ron…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Music/video to go with the Burn… Danny Boy






and a poem…

Trees
Joyce Kilmer - 1886-1918

I think that I shall never see
A poem lovely as a tree.

A tree whose hungry mouth is prest
Against the sweet earth's flowing breast;

A tree that looks at God all day,
And lifts her leafy arms to pray;

A tree that may in summer wear
*A nest of robins in her hair*;

Upon whose bosom snow has lain;
Who intimately lives with rain.

Poems are made by fools like me,
But only God can make a tree.

Nice Burn tonight…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Kerosene. Cool thing about kerosene is it stores well for years - unlike our modern day ethanol "enhanced" gasoline - which kills carburators.

Hey, heres an idea, stop putting corn in our gasoline - feed the world.


> I saw this on Pinterest and it brought back memories from my uncle s shop I was never able to see him use it, but I remember stories… My question is what type of fuel did they use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*Dang, there goes the neighborhood.
*

There are direct flights now from New York, and prolly elsewhere.
The Mallorquin people are funny in that they constantly disparage, denigrate tourists and foreigners who buy properties here but a large % of them are dependent for their livlihoods on foreigners. Its like one of those love-hate dichotomies


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I saw this on Pinterest and it brought back memories from my uncle s shop I was never able to see him use it, but I remember stories… My question is what type of fuel did they use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yup, kerosene. I used them some. I don't remember why  Maybe bending PVC conduit?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Music/video to go with the Burn… Danny Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a poem…
> 
> Trees
> Joyce Kilmer - 1886-1918
> 
> I think that I shall never see
> A poem lovely as a tree.
> 
> A tree whose hungry mouth is prest
> Against the sweet earth s flowing breast;
> 
> A tree that looks at God all day,
> And lifts her leafy arms to pray;
> 
> A tree that may in summer wear
> *A nest of robins in her hair*;
> 
> Upon whose bosom snow has lain;
> Who intimately lives with rain.
> 
> Poems are made by fools like me,
> But only God can make a tree.
> 
> Nice Burn tonight…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We had to memorize that poem in 5th grade. I'll never forget it or the Albatross around my neck )


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, nice job on the steam bending.

Off to NAPA this am for a week +

Brian Corn out of fuel - yes.


----------



## controlfreak

I don't pay much attention to car and truck fuel. My ford F150 can burn the E-whatever fuel but I just put the regular 87 octane in. My small engines I go to an ethanol free station and add a stabilizer too.


----------



## EricFai

CF, I do the same here. Except for the boat, I pay for the non-ethanol fuel.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dad always puts non-ethanol in the boat and we haven't had a problem yet, granted, it is a 2016 fuel injected Suzuki but so it's hopefully less likely to have a problem. I suspect if/when it does, it'll be pricey, especially compared to the 1995 carbureted Force it replaced.


----------



## bandit571

Yard has been mowed….was MUCH easier this time…..raised the deck an inch….not going for the Augusta Putting Green look like the Yard Nazi wants….

Need to rest out a bit…sweaty mess…21"push mower, and I am the "Pusher"

Still need to take the 20v Weedeater out, and go where the mower couldn't get to….

Yes, I do have to wear a hat…75 SUNNY degrees….hate getting the top of me head burnt….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## controlfreak

> CF, I do the same here. Except for the boat, I pay for the non-ethanol fuel.
> 
> - Eric


All small engines get ethanol free in my world. I have heard to many tales of carburetor troubles. I Hear motorcycle owners feel the same.


----------



## EricFai

When I fill up the 2 gal can, I aways add stabilizer to the can, try to keep the carburetor from gumming up. Speaking of which the push mower is due for a service.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If this is the answer to our energy needs, then we are gonna need massive amounts of viagra too.










And there are some other problems with these too:

Wind cools the Earth, and if you put up windmills they slow down the wind, which causes global warming. And if you put up alot of windmills then the earths rotation will slow down - have you noticed the days getting longer?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Socrates, speaking to a friend, once asked, "Is life harder at the end?" W.B. Yeats' meditation on adolescence and what it means to grow old is a salve for world-weary souls. Writing near the end of his life, Yeats confesses that, although his body wastes away, his desire for what is good will not cease. Yeats' vision for what is "true, good, and beautiful" reminds us that youth and vitality are ultimately about how one sees the world and not about age. Filled with beautiful imagery, "Sailing to Byzantium" offers a corrective to our modern obsession with chasing the phantom of eternal youth.

*"Sailing to Byzantium" by W. B. Yeats*
That is no country for old men. The young
In one another's arms, birds in the trees
-Those dying generations-at their song,
The salmon-falls, the mackerel-crowded seas,
Fish, flesh, or fowl, commend all summer long
Whatever is begotten, born, and dies.
Caught in that sensual music all neglect
Monuments of unageing intellect.

An aged man is but a paltry thing,
A tattered coat upon a stick, unless
Soul clap its hands and sing, and louder sing
For every tatter in its mortal dress,
Nor is there singing school but studying
Monuments of its own magnificence;
And therefore I have sailed the seas and come
To the holy city of Byzantium.

O sages standing in God's holy fire
As in the gold mosaic of a wall,
Come from the holy fire, perne in a gyre,
And be the singing-masters of my soul.
Consume my heart away; sick with desire
And fastened to a dying animal
It knows not what it is; and gather me
Into the artifice of eternity.

Once out of nature I shall never take
My bodily form from any natural thing,
But such a form as Grecian goldsmiths make
Of hammered gold and gold enamelling
To keep a drowsy Emperor awake;
Or set upon a golden bough to sing
To lords and ladies of Byzantium
Of what is past, or passing, or to come.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What happens to all the old wind turbines?*

And disposing of them in an environmentally-friendly way is a growing problem










https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51325101


----------



## EricFai

Managed to get the pool deck benches built yesterday, and a small corner shelf. Also added skirts to the post bottoms. Today out of a necessity for lights around the pool (cheap dollar store solar lights, $1) needed a bracket to hold the lights. Made up 8 from some scrap deck boards.


----------



## 987Ron

Makes the pool inviting. Nice work.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Ron, and the lights came on tonight. Think I need to add a few more, not enough light for the steps.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- +1 you do nice work…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks Ron, and the lights came on tonight. Think I need to add a few more, not enough light for the steps.
> 
> - Eric


Pool looks good for sure. Should see if the lights are UL listed for pools. Electricity and water do not mix well ;(


----------



## pottz

> *Dang, there goes the neighborhood.
> *
> 
> There are direct flights now from New York, and prolly elsewhere.
> The Mallorquin people are funny in that they constantly disparage, denigrate tourists and foreigners who buy properties here but a large % of them are dependent for their livlihoods on foreigners. Its like one of those love-hate dichotomies
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i agree,kinda like americans that move to spain and talk crap about america ? ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> i agree,kinda like americans that move to spain and talk crap about america ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. Checked the lights after dark, need one more at the top of steps.

Topa, thanks. The lights are solar, so no worries.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

5:30 am Up and about… summer vacation summer chores catch up…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thinking about you Ron…

*At 83, Japanese man becomes oldest to sail solo across Pacific*
https://www.staradvertiser.com/2022/06/05/breaking-news/at-83-japanese-becomes-oldest-to-sail-solo-across-pacific/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Seeing stuff displayed that fascinated people back in the hardware store days…
*










instruction video…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that…

4 done…









only 16 more to do…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Almost half done with my coffee then I'm headed out to work on the bench legs. I saw a new YouTube video series on building a roubo. It might be interesting to watch as he's doing the same leg mortise joint.


----------



## 987Ron

> Thinking about you Ron…
> 
> *At 83, Japanese man becomes oldest to sail solo across Pacific*
> https://www.staradvertiser.com/2022/06/05/breaking-news/at-83-japanese-becomes-oldest-to-sail-solo-across-pacific/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If that is a challenge I decline. Maybe an afternoon sail in the bay. More fun to have a bikini or two along. 
A boat is just a boat without a bikini aboard


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Almost half done with my coffee then I m headed out to work on the bench legs. I saw a new YouTube video series on building a roubo. It might be interesting to watch as he s doing the same leg mortise joint.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Oh those videos are soooooooo tempting to watch and mentally prepare for the attack ( actually doing it)

Currently, I am watching a Wood Whisper video on moving a shop… Oh the video is so much easier than doing it.






*Ron- * No challenge, you have 10 years on me… and IMO doing FANTASTIC…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thinking about you Ron…
> 
> *At 83, Japanese man becomes oldest to sail solo across Pacific*
> https://www.staradvertiser.com/2022/06/05/breaking-news/at-83-japanese-becomes-oldest-to-sail-solo-across-pacific/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> If that is a challenge I decline. Maybe an afternoon sail in the bay. More fun to have a bikini or two along.
> A boat is just a boat without a bikini aboard
> 
> - 987Ron


No doubt about that ))


----------



## bandit571

Monday Mortising..spent 1 hour in the shop, decided to quit while I was ahead..









Other long frame..









Got a start on the ends…had to make sure this was the correct end…

6 mortises, chopped and fitted, in one hour? Getting slow in me dotage?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Did not the Navy Frogmen do some recon on that beach prior to D-Day? Seem to recall that, mission was to locate any boat defenses


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* so much to history and I couldn't tell you. Here is a question: who could you get today to charge when the landing craft door drops and enter into a forway of machine-gun fire?


----------



## EricFai

The young kids who play all the video games, flying drones.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The young kids who play all the video games, flying drones.
> 
> - Eric


Here I will disagree- video games and drones in your living room in no way compare to actual warfare.


----------



## bandit571

Ok..let's do this…


----------



## bandit571

3400 here we go…


----------



## bandit571

Next victim








needs 2 mortises chopped..


----------



## bandit571

Only 6 more after these 2…


----------



## bandit571

Might have to sharpen a chisel or 2, first..


----------



## bandit571

And that should do it….


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm hoping to make some progress tomorrow close to yours bandit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was at chity council meeting last night. Lots of people were there for Public Input ) Most of them talked about criminals in their neighborhood. One was a Vietnam vet. He said he felt safer in Vietnam than in Auburn! Another lady talked about how bad it was and said she is from California obviously expecting it to be better here.

I mentioned the downward spiral of society should be enough death and destruction without propane code violations. The properties of petroleum products have been well known for over a century. In the 70s, before leak detection and pollution control when we were converting gas stations to self-serve, I survived a vapor explosion unharmed because I was knowledgeable and aware. A friend in California searching for a tool in a toolbox that had a propane torch in it had an explosion of pooled propane. It had been in there long enough that the odor faded. He did not smell the gas before it exploded, burned exposed skin, singed his hair, and caught his shirt on fire. He had enough sense to roll on the ground to extinguish the fire. Their staff admitted they had no explosive atmosphere experience when they called to deny propane and fire code enforcement. They said it would not be in the public record because there is no case. That public record violation should be a felony. The fire marshal and chef said in a letter in June of 2020 that propane and seismic are not in their scope of work. The 32-ton masonry wall adjacent to the tank is beyond their common sense when the biggest earthquake disaster to ever happen in the United States hits. There are 9 homes, and 38 people, including 17 children in the 95-yard radius the National Fire Protection Association says is the explosion impact zone for a 1,000-gallon propane tank emergency. I was out of time but ignoring state laws is a violation of their oath of office. Unfortunately, it is only a gross misdemeanor. These intentional decisions to ignore safety standards and codes should be negligence on par with driving under the influence when fatalities are the result, eh?


----------



## EricFai

Bob, thanks for sharing. Makes me think, I have a 5 gallon bucket I keep my plumbing tools in. Including the Mapp bottles. I might want to move them somewhere else for storage.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself…

68 cloudy degrees outside…chance of rain today..

Twould be a good day to hide out in the shop….we'll see..

Pills taken….


----------



## 987Ron

Using the Miller Mini-x dowels on my project. So far they are working fine. 
Anyone have any experience with the Miller Dowels?

In from the first spurt in the shop. Coffee and sit a bit. Wife wants me to fix something, it is to high for her. Have no idea what it is yet. I am sure I will. Off to see.


----------



## bandit571

3 hours of shoptime…just now having LUNCH…rest of the mortises are done….and a couple sub-assemblies glued up..

Will process and post the pictures, after Lunch is done..


----------



## 987Ron

2nd shop foray is done, lunch and now some downtime with a big glass of iced tea with a half a lime thrown in.


----------



## bandit571

Goal was to get the ends of the frames "connected" 









Still had 4 mortises to do…once the dividers were trimmed for fit…









Then mortise the dividers into place..









Then glue them up..









And set them both aside. 









Most of this mess needed to be cleaned off..









"Clear for Action!" 
Because the next tasks involved these panels..









Which needed flattened, of course…









A jig set up to hold them…









And a few tools to start raising the panels..









Sweep the place up, and call it a day….might have got a wee bit done, today?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-*


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Bandit, well done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob, thanks for sharing. Makes me think, I have a 5 gallon bucket I keep my plumbing tools in. Including the Mapp bottles. I might want to move them somewhere else for storage.
> 
> - Eric


The problem is it is heavier than air ;( It pools in low places and behind barriers. I never leave the torch on a bottle. Too risky. That is why my friend thinks the explosion happened. Bouncing around in the truck he thinks a tool activated the trigger on the torch ;(( A hole near the bottom of the bucket will let any leak out.


----------



## bandit571

Went back to the shop..seems I left My Diet Mountain Dew down there….and, I just got my Cardio Workout for today….Bevels on both ends of that panel have been planed…Debate is to whether go ahead and do the side (long grain) edges…or, set this aside, and waiting until all 12 end grain bevels have been done….

One, I'd have to re-do the jig to do the long sides….either now, or after the ends are done….I am also having to do a rebate on the inside of all the panels…using that same jig…for the ends, and the sides..

This MIGHT take a while…like all week?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I did physical therapy this afternoon, mowed the front yard. It has self-propulsion but I need the exercise ;(( Wish I could move fast enough for it to be a Cardio Workout ;((((((((


----------



## EricFai

I mowed and tried Sunday morning before it got to hot. Had a little rain today and more tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was 72.9 today, felt like 72.4 but I didn't notice )


----------



## bandit571

And we have bevels…









And..









and..we have a few rebates…









That is a reflection on the sole of the plane, of that Ward's #78 sitting in front of it…









Rebates done, a little clean up is in order…

Those 2 bevels generate a lot of …









If I didn't keep sweeping these up, I'd be ankle deep in no time..


----------



## 1thumb

> I did physical therapy this afternoon, mowed the front yard. It has self-propulsion but I need the exercise ;(( Wish I could move fast enough for it to be a Cardio Workout ;((((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


But you're moving. Congratulations.


----------



## BurlyBob

I also got a pretty good workout doing the lawn today. After all the rain it was pretty tall. I have to take the trailer out to the dump tomorrow and unload all the grass.

I did get the bench leg pieces cut to length and the wedge tenon cut. I have to tell you that Jessem miter gauge is a fantastic tool. Am I ever glad I bought it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I still love to find new tools that I really don't need but this caught my eye tonight…










I saw it reviewed on Stumpy's site





If you sign up at the link to Taylor Tools you can get it at the discounted price of $389 I have always been interested in the Mirka but for the price, I may get this one made by 3-M.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I did physical therapy this afternoon, mowed the front yard. It has self-propulsion but I need the exercise ;(( Wish I could move fast enough for it to be a Cardio Workout ;((((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> But you re moving. Congratulations.
> 
> - 1thumb


Probably would not be if i weren't so stubborn.


----------



## 987Ron

Coffee in hand and off to Savannah. Wood run and daughter to knit shop. Brave the traffic for a good plank of wood or two. Case Woodworking, basically only wood, a few other things. Exotics and domestics. No plys or mdfs. Just wood.

Be broke when I come back.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….leave it at that..for now….pills taken….peanut butter on an English Muffin…..68 partly cloudy degrees outside..trying to hide from the Boss…


----------



## bandit571

Barely made it back upstairs, from the shop…sitting right in front of the AC unit…

All 6 panels have their bevels done…..tablesaw to do the roughing work at 10 degree bevel.

The panels for the front and back all have their rebates done…tablesaw assist…Stanley 45 to final size/depth…Panels for the front and back have been fitted to their frames…
Shop was swept up..

Forgot the camera,,,too sore to walk back down there, with the camera…

Oh, and BTW…all panels had to to flattened by hand planes…before they could be beveled..

4 hours IN the shop? No wonder I'm hurting…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Back from Savannah, pocket book empty. Some Walnut, Mahogany Osmo, etc. Keep me busy for awhile.

Later.


----------



## EricFai

DW, that is so very true. Good statement to live by.


----------



## 1thumb

Whooping 4.3 tons of cocaine seized in one of the largest-ever drug busts in Italy

https://rumble.com/v17momg-whooping-4.3-tons-of-cocaine-seized-in-one-of-the-largest-ever-drug-busts-i.html?mref=6zof&mc=dgip3&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=RT&ep=2


----------



## EricFai

Wow.


----------



## EricFai

Been out in the shop the past few evenings, working on my own stuff. In the process of making some layout tools, just to have on hand. Actually there are a few buddies whom will be in the receiving end.










And just a bit of a mess, as you can see I just push it under the machine.









Tonight was sanding the Purpleheart end caps, and some lathe work, handles for some Awl's.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Whooping 4.3 tons of cocaine seized in one of the largest-ever drug busts in Italy
> 
> https://rumble.com/v17momg-whooping-4.3-tons-of-cocaine-seized-in-one-of-the-largest-ever-drug-busts-i.html?mref=6zof&mc=dgip3&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=RT&ep=2
> 
> - 1thumb


The cartels should have imported it through WW. This state promotes drug addiction and crimes to support the addicts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* beautiful workmanship. I see that you have a Wood Smith and this brought back memories of when I was starting to get into woodworking. At that time it was the go-to machine for home woodworkers in my day… I would love to hear stories about yours should you want to share.

*Bandit-* may this be an inspiration for cutting lawn…


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. I like making these with the Hardwoods and an accent wood.

As for the Shopsmith, it dates back to 1973. My father purchased it in the mid 70's used. That machine has moved around the country. I do have a few separate attachments for it (shapper, and a router chuck). I mainly use it for the drill press both vertical and horizontal, lathe, and sanding. I have used the shapper a few times, and just recently purchased the router attachment, planning on using 1/2" shaft.


----------



## bandit571

Photos?









This is what is sitting on my tablesaw….since the Dungeon Creek has risen..
Before that…









Dry fit of the panels, inside..dry fit #1









And what you'll see on the outside…dry fit #2?









Also an outside view…still have the 2 panels for the ends to rebate…









Maybe tomorrow, after I reset the jig..









Bevels were roughed out on the tablesaw (tilt to 10 degrees) then cleaned up with a few hand planes.

One panel or 2…by hand, ok….but…I needed to do 22 bevels…not gonna happen by hand, same with the rebates on the inside of the panels…Dungeon Woodshop is a Hybrid Shop….I use whatever tool works…that is IN the shop when I need it…

4 hours of this sort of thing? No wonder I am plumb tuckered out, and sore…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Been out in the shop the past few evenings, working on my own stuff. In the process of making some layout tools, just to have on hand. Actually there are a few buddies whom will be in the receiving end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just a bit of a mess, as you can see I just push it under the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight was sanding the Purpleheart end caps, and some lathe work, handles for some Awl s.
> 
> - Eric


My thumbs up got lost in space ;( here we go again


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what is sitting on my tablesaw….since the Dungeon Creek has risen..
> Before that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry fit of the panels, inside..dry fit #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what you ll see on the outside…dry fit #2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also an outside view…still have the 2 panels for the ends to rebate…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe tomorrow, after I reset the jig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bevels were roughed out on the tablesaw (tilt to 10 degrees) then cleaned up with a few hand planes.
> 
> One panel or 2…by hand, ok….but…I needed to do 22 bevels…not gonna happen by hand, same with the rebates on the inside of the panels…Dungeon Woodshop is a Hybrid Shop….I use whatever tool works…that is IN the shop when I need it…
> 
> 4 hours of this sort of thing? No wonder I am plumb tuckered out, and sore…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## EricFai

Topa, thanks. Hey sometimes that happens.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* That is about the time when I remember it. Kudo's to you for keeping the memory going. I would love to see pic's of the router attachment when you get a chance.

*Top Max-* Illegal drugs in the world and America… Do you remember Manuel Noriega in Panama and Bush 1?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* on your photo post…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Eric-* That is about the time when I remember it. Kudo s to you for keeping the memory going. I would love to see pic s of the router attachment when you get a chance.
> 
> *Top Max-* Illegal drugs in the world and America… Do you remember Manuel Noriega in Panama and Bush 1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


vaguely… I remember they had a world-class importer


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, thanks. Hey sometimes that happens.
> 
> - Eric


In the early days of the www, I had an email account that lost close to half of my emails. The customer service was by email through a different company )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* You may want to Google- Manuel Noriega or the war on Drugs. Today the cocaine is spiked with Fentanyl that is manufactured in China and Mexico and as in the Sony and Cher song…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have seen enough about them trying to capture that guy. He had more assets than several south American governments ;((

WW supports cocaine spiked with Fentanyl manufactured in China and Mexico ;(( It is illegal to smoke a cigarette on a metro bus here. Addicts are smoking cocaine spiked with Fentanyl on busses so much that drivers go to emergency rooms rather than crash their busses ;(( If they complain about the smoke affecting them they are fired! Addicts park RVs all over the area for years. If a homeowner leaves a car in front of their home in some areas for more than 72 hours, it gets towed ;(( I don't think government can get more irresponsible than here in WW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- * I find your social decay info on WW- mind baffling. Up into the last few years, I only knew of the Pacific NW as a pristine place to live. I will claim ignorance of the changes until recently. I was born and raised in Detroit; in 1949. Only in the last few years that I came across the 1943 Detroit race riot. I lived through the 1967 Detroit riots…
At this age how much more is there to learn…










Ps did you notice that I saved my closing logo to you, from the Garage days?

Acorns only go to Woodworkers…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- * I find your social decay info on WW- mind baffling. Up into the last few years, I only knew of the Pacific NW as a pristine place to live. I will claim ignorance of the changes until recently. I was born and raised in Detroit; in 1949. Only in the last few years that I came across the 1943 Detroit race riot. I lived through the 1967 Detroit riots…
> At this age how much more is there to learn…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It was a nice place to live until the last few years. In the 90s tools of the trade were the primary issues. I had called 911 about the thieves and attempts at least 31 times in 2.5 years. Our county councilman Paul Barden told me I have unreasonable expectations. Park my van in my driveway and have my tools and materials in it in the morning to go directly to the job site without stopping for replacements. Being a farm kid and an electrician, the animal control methods we used on the farm worked well for urban animals too. Many nights when the "system" went off I did not even bother to get out of bed. They would be long gone before I got out there )

The legislature has been promoting crime for at least 3 decades. WW is now reaping the seeds sown ;(( My expectations are more unreasonable today. San Francisco and LA are on par with WW according to some news reports. We have had at least 4 prowlers in the last year. Half in the daytime. They become very brazen when there are no consequences. $1,000 damages to the truck when they tried to steal it in March. A neighbor and the tow truck driver tried to operate the damaged ignition switch. They could not do it. I am curious whether my prevention or the Fobbs prevented the theft? ) 4 vehicles stolen within a block of the house in the last 2 years. Another failed attempt last year too. Home invasions are common all around us and many armed prowlers and thieves. At the chity council meeting Monday night there were lots of people doing public comments on crime. One Vietnam vet said he felt safer in Vietnam than in this chity today.

Studying psychology to find a way to get the chity council to consider facts about propane, fire, and structural code violations, I noticed they and violent psychopaths have common traits. Many managers focused on greed do too. They just have better self-control than violent psychopaths. Boeing 737 MAX killing 342 people is a good example of management's myopic financial focus ignoring safety standards. Every program in that company has safety and/or quality control or production issues. The Seattle Times recently reported the future of Boeing is questionable. They are currently trying to get an exemption for 737 MAX requirements from the FAA. They say it is too expensive. The Seattle Times reported management's myopic financial focus spent $12 billion buying back stock shares. It only took management's myopic financial focus about 2 decades to destroy their century of setting the world standard for aviation and take the FAA down with them ;((((((


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, slow moving this am. Sausage, English Muffins, coffee and will be off to a blazing start. Well maybe not blazing, but at least moving.

Lot of shop time planned today, see how it goes.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, your getting shop time, that's a good thing.


----------



## bandit571

Uncle SIR Charles wake up, this morning….he grabbed ahold of the Right Ankle…and would NOT let go until I was up and walking around….barely. From the outside of the shin down to the ankle…and, he even tried to get to the toes..

ok, ok, OK, I am NOW awake!

Gulley-washer came through the around last night….made the Dungeon Creek rise…may take today off, while the floor dries…..may have worked a bit too hard yesterday….not used to them "long" hours…7 hours in the last 2 days in the shop? Ouch! Normal is about 1 to 2 hours per day, maybe…

Morning to ya…..bunch of Olde Reprobates…...


----------



## 987Ron

In from the first spurt of work in the shop, coffee, and a bit of rest.

Olde Reprobates! Who you talkin about olde codger. I just got a surplus of birthdays is all. Now those other guys…...............must be kind.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Top Max-* Illegal drugs in the world and America… Do you remember Manuel Noriega in Panama and Bush 1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> vaguely… I remember they had a world-class importer
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not compared to Hunter's.


----------



## 987Ron

Afternoon shop time, not done, went after the P-car 70 miles to Hilton Head Porsche. All ran well coming home.

They even gave me a "free" Porsche Travel mug. A say free but I am sure that I paid for it in their overall bill. Nice though.

Maybe another short spurt in the shop. Not sure.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* a pic of your trophy?


----------



## EricFai

Ron, good for you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My image of a "Reprobate" is a telemarketer or a Robo-caller.

A person asked me today, "What are we going to do about the high gas prices"...

The only answer that I could think about is "pray"...


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## 987Ron

2009 Porsche Cayman S, mid engine, flat 6 cyl normal aspiration, 7 speed transmission, 3 performance settings for engine and suspension.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My image of a "Reprobate" is a telemarketer or a Robo-caller.
> 
> A person asked me today, "What are we going to do about the high gas prices"...
> 
> The only answer that I could think about is "pray"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


U will have to pay ;((


----------



## 987Ron

Dogs been out and ready to snooze, me too. Nite all.


----------



## bandit571

Took the day off from the shop, today…..just too dang sore….not used to working "long" hours in the shop…2 hours seem to be about my limit, anymore…..

Might try again, tomorrow?

BTW…Boston Terriers SNORE..L O U D LY!.........almost makes the windows rattle…almost drowns out the Boss…

Checked the Blood-sugar count, this morning…..122…not too bad?


----------



## EricFai

Ron, sweet ride.

Bandit, you need to quit overdoing it. Good blood sugar.


----------



## EricFai

Tinkered in the shop this evening. Stickers, oh Awl's metal points ground sharp, end caps in place and turned. Just need to put a couple of lines on the shaft and create a few flat spots. Then on the finishing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Evening catch up-

Ron- the car is a beauty

Top Max- funny but true

Eric- nice work

Bandit- good breading. What medication do you take for diabetes?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


U should be )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nightly choice videos…

I figured out the perfect polyurethane finish. Stumpy Nubs vid…






OR

The Impact Of McDonald's Pulling Out Of Russia






AND

My choice since I live in the SW… Vegas Water Drought!!! What You Should Know


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good evening you… Scallywags*

scal· ly· wag
variant spelling of SCALAWAG
definition… SCAMP, REPROBATE


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> U should be )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 Come on dude you lived back then on a farm… Hint: recall a kitchen item to open.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For you early risers…










A quick history of the can opener…

https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Can_opener#/Twist-key_can-opener

Here is one for Bandit- the P-38 in Vietnam?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> U should be )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Come on dude you lived back then on a farm… Hint: recall a kitchen item to open.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I knew ) You are the same age. I thought you should too )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nightly choice videos…
> 
> I figured out the perfect polyurethane finish. Stumpy Nubs vid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> The Impact Of McDonald's Pulling Out Of Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND
> 
> My choice since I live in the SW… Vegas Water Drought!!! What You Should Know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lake Mead supply you?


----------



## bandit571

And….how many here have actually USED that can opener….let alone been cut by that can?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I probably did. Being the oldest, I made lunch because mom was working as an office nurse.


----------



## EricFai

I remember those can openers, on canned ham and spam usually. Iland I have used a number of the P-38.


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


can opener, sardines, ham, etc.

Eric, nice awls. really looks good.

Looks like the spammers have invaded.

Moring all, up early, shop time today is planned, was the last two days and only got part of it done due to other needs to take care of. Hopefully not today.


----------



## EricFai

I used Purpleheart for the little endcaps, then ran a brass screw into the shaft of the Awl.


----------



## bandit571

Can opener topic…and we get Spam…

Morning to ya….Tis a Friday, is it not?

58 clear and sunny degrees outside…pills taken.


----------



## bandit571

Reach the 2hour time limit for the shop…0930 hrs to 1130hrs…repaired and glued up one long panel…rebates done on the 2 end panels, and dry fitted to their frames…One lone frame & panel assembly has been glued up…ran out of long enough pipe clamps…film as soon as I can…the area right between the shoulder blades is hurting….right knee wants to join in…BRB..


----------



## 987Ron

Spammer is gone, good.

In from the second spurt in the shop. Lunch time, Hot Dog, chips and Iced Tea. Today is National Iced Tea Day, celebrate. 
My shop made circle cutting jig for the router had to be repaired, the pivot hole is wallowed out to much, 1/16" or more, new piece of hardwood glued in place. Wait for the glue to cure.


----------



## bandit571

Repair done…rebates weren't deep enough..cause a couple splits….glued the splits, and then..









Went ahead and glued this side up….Rest of the pipe clamps are a bit too short….

Cleared off the tablesaw…had work to do..









Rebate start, depth was adjusted, too…pop the waste off on the end grain…









Clean and level..have just the plane for that..









Reset the jig a bit..flip the panel over, plane to fine tune the bevel..









Then reset the jig to do the long grain sides…









Can't pop the waste off, so…a plane is needed…then more clean up..









Plane the bevels for a better fit….dry fit #1?









And, dry fit #2…









With dry fit #1 sitting over on the tablesaw, getting fitted for clamps..









May have to notch for the clamp pads…

Clean up! Aisle #3!









Twas a busy 2 hours?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Skills that you may have been doing? Before watching you answer Brick or Motor?

*Do You Drill into the Brick or the Mortar?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Lake Mead supply you?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## EricFai

I drill into mortar joints, unless its not possible.


----------



## 987Ron

ditto


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anchors or Tapcons?*

*How to: Use "Tapcon" brand fasteners for Masonry, Brick, and Concrete*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Lake Mead supply you?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


*Does Lake Mead supply you?* Or, the Colorado River?


----------



## 987Ron

Neither , 2 wells


----------



## bandit571

Have NEVER drilled into mortar…brick or block….1. Mortar will crumble, 2. NOTHING will ever hold in the mortar.

City water, comes from a Well Field outside of town.

I prefer them "Blue Screws"......then "real" anchors ( think Red Head) lastly…Hilti 2-part Epoxy…TIP: Always clear out the drilled hole first….as a lot never comes up out of the hole with the drill bit. That is why they supply that strange looking rubber bulb..drill the hole, use the bulb to blow the dust out of the hole, THEN fastener of choice.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Does Lake Mead supply you?* Or, the Colorado River?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Mesa's diversified water supply*

https://www.mesaaz.gov/residents/water/know-your-h2o/sustainable-water-supply


----------



## EricFai

Tapcon's work very well, so do the Red Heads. Good point about blowing out the dust with epoxy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Does Lake Mead supply you?* Or, the Colorado River?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Mesa s diversified water supply*
> 
> https://www.mesaaz.gov/residents/water/know-your-h2o/sustainable-water-supply
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Sounds like Mesa is drought-proof.

I am well aware of this cycle )










We had 1.9" yesterday and set new records on 5 of the first 10 days this month.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Drought proof? For now, but we've been around… They will probably start with water rationing or a surcharge on your use over your allocation.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I drill into the mortar. Having had the luxury of testing mortar brick joints and mortar CMU joints in college with a 60T Tinius Olsen, I've seen what good mortar and iffy bricks do, as well as the inverse. Grandpa having been a mason for over 50 years, he never had any of his work needing repointing, he was very methodical in teaching the proper ratios for portland, sand and water to yield exacting, quality results every time. Laying block and brick was no different from just the right amount of mortar to striking a beautiful grapevine or cove.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeti-* +1

You get the nightly Acorn…










*Top Max-* as a commercial electrician didn't you use a Hilti gun to attach "Boxes" to a masonry wall, if so what was your target block or mortar?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Yeti-* +1
> 
> You get the nightly Acorn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Max-* as a commercial electrician didn t you use a Hilti gun to attach "Boxes" to a masonry wall, if so what was your target block or mortar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I didn't use them very much. They are not dependable due to variations in the material. Shooting into steel is the most consistent. Rotohammer is best )

edit: most commercial and industrial buildings are poured concrete not masonry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *edit: most commercial and industrial buildings are poured concrete not masonry. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Saturday's topic- West Coast scooters shopping with my 73 yr old buddy… not for me but I love when codgers take a road trip and lunch. Update and thoughts later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Friday evening "perch" time but here is a nightly thought…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

State to pay Seattle light rail station attack suspect $250 per day he's not in treatment.
https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/seattle/light-rail-station-attack-suspect-compensated-paid-by-court-mental-help/281-0fc2f762-5aea-4d52-bb92-94c865f7a93f

Background: Man charged with assault accused of randomly stabbing woman at Seattle bus stop, throwing other woman down stairs
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/law-justice/man-charged-with-assault-accused-of-randomly-stabbing-woman-at-seattle-bus-stop-throwing-other-woman-down-stairs/

A judge ordered the state to pay the perpetrator $250 a day in jail because the state could not find treatment for him. They say he is not capable of understanding assaulting elderly women is wrong. He seems to be capable of understanding the risks to himself assaulting men, eh?

Things are improving slightly in WW. The man that tried to throw a woman off a freeway overpass was released and the ********************tatle mayor said nothing could be done to protect the public since he was mentally ill and not qualified to stand trial ;(( At least this perp is being held. Cruise ships are returning. Wonder how much of this tourists will tolerate before they refuse to take a cruise that includes ********************tatle?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *edit: most commercial and industrial buildings are poured concrete not masonry. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You didn't take tonight's Acron back from Yeti, did you? He can have it. My comment was common knowledge )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gota to go to bed…. once an Acorn is given it is given…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gota to go to bed…. once an Acorn is given it is given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Need a tuck-in? Acorns are in good supply, eh?


----------



## bandit571

1 hour IN the shop, so far ( waiting on glue to dry, again)










This end panel needed to come out of the clamps, detail of the notch?









Lay out the notches for the other End Panel..









Then a chisel to remove the waste….needed to clear the deck, again…









And glue up end #2..









Then…this needed cleared off..









Side panel then was set up on the tablesaw, clamps removed, side panel set over on the bench….second side panel was then glued up…









Let these 2 sit a while….other 2 were sanded clean…and a dry fit..









Makes those notches disappear…









What notch?

Stay tuned….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 1thumb

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Wellthatsucks/comments/v9eghd


----------



## 987Ron

No need to illustrate that I should not get up on the ladder, have a guy doing the rest of the rescreening of the porch. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## 987Ron

DW Need more acorns? There is a sawtooth oak in my back yard. Literally lots of acorns. Some years only a few buckets, one year over 15 5 gallon buckets. Lately only 3 or 4 buckets. You can have all you want. Bring your own bucket. Horrible tree. Was here when we bought the lot to build on. The deer like them.


----------



## 1thumb

> I love when codgers take a road trip and lunch.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Great movie:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

1T- +1 Too bad Ron is getting rid of his riding lawnmower :>(


----------



## 987Ron

Riding lawn mowers just do not go fast enough. Maybe those modified for racing, but no luggage space and where would the dog ride, she is old and needs the AC, so do I.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No Image- it is so subjective- Feel free to post an image of what is beautiful to you…*

*NATIONAL MAKING LIFE BEAUTIFUL DAY JUNE 11*

Beauty comes in many forms. From a kind word to a gentle soul, those who lift up others and find strength in the sparest strands of hope bring beauty into this world. Some send messages in the form of bold art while others roll up their sleeves in times of need. Those beautiful people heal the wounded, ease the hearts of the weary, and empower others to be the best person they can be to make life so very beautiful.

Today I received a phone call from a long-lost friend… suffice to say it was a heartwarming experience. And from my younger Paramore nice but complicated. Anytime you can have a friend or get a new one is a good day…

Here is a picture of my art school memories- it is a bronze casting of me that I cast from a sculpture that was made for me in clay.










received a few Acorns today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Riding lawn mowers just do not go fast enough. Maybe those modified for racing, but no luggage space and where would the dog ride, she is old and needs the AC, so do I.
> 
> - 987Ron


Relax on lawnmower trips for me- we'll go in the Porsche…










or maybe go shopping in one of these battery beauties..


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes what is beautiful is already posted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Traveling in style won't be pulled by a lawn mover ) Those who can't afford it usually fly ))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW has it all


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Dropping in for a few. Been busy last 2 months. Changed jobs again which meant moving toolbox. Always fun. Left new job of 3 months. Store Manager died and the business went deep south. After a month of no replacement and being told they are "working on the issue" I gave up. Working on it for a month you are just dragging your tail across the parade field. Meanwhile I am making less money because you have no staff to write tickets. Automotive retail is insane sometimes.

Like the new place, very busy and well organized. Turned a good amount of labor in a day and half working. Suits me just fine they are 3 months behind. Mean I have PLENTY of work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- glad that you "checked in" and be sure to keep us updated…


----------



## EricFai

Started putting the finish on the layout tools today, hope to finish them up an get them posted as a project tomorrow. After stuff dried I started to clean the shop, dug all the accumulated saw out from behind and under tools along with all the little drops of blocks. As Bandit says, time for a burn.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- glad that you "checked in" and be sure to keep us updated…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hopefully we are back to a normal schedule. Even have weekends off now. 1st time in 20 years I have had 2 days off together. Nevermind weekends.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny-* I miss pics of the shop, well organized, and those at your Mother's place shop. Again, welcome home.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I can't find the pic of Bandits burn…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Will this do?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you- I'll save it in the Shed archives… Whenever you declare a "Burn" this will be our ceremonial pic.


----------



## EricFai

Nice Bandit. I like fires, the bigger the better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ercic- Here is a pic of the previous forum burn barrel










Bandit has refined the burn into something civilized…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning. Fine Sunday am. Bright and sunny, hot later. and humid

DW I like the burn barrel with the yard blower attached. Turbo Driven Burn Barrel.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….68 partly cloudy degrees…..rained almost all night, last night….pills taken…slept in…


----------



## bandit571

Beef Tips & Rice for lunch….after that has settled through the system…maybe some shoptime? Film @2300hrs….


----------



## BurlyBob

Another rainy day and maybe some shop time.


----------



## controlfreak

This is our first hot day in South Carolina, it is the start of a long summer. Started milling the bottom of my carving chisel tray. Maybe if time allows I can mill some wood for another window attempt.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How I used to shop in the 1950's*










*Today*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Part 1.*










As sociologists and urban planners debate the relevance of these classic American brick-and-mortar shopping spaces in the era of e-commerce and Amazon Prime Day, a group of architecture enthusiasts will gather this weekend to celebrate the birthday of Victor Gruen, the man known as "father of the modern shopping mall," and the first annual Gruen Day.

The Father of "malls"










Hwang and Trufelman point to Gruen's role in creating what sociologists call a"third place"-safe, neutral public spaces outside of one's home or work that, in Gruen's words, "provide the needed place and opportunity for participation in modern community life that the ancient Greek Agora, the Medieval Market Place and our own Town Squares provided in the past."

While online shopping has usurped the primacy of the suburban shopping center as the venue for commerce in the US,* in Asia and in many pockets around the globe, these climate-controlled mega structures still remain thriving hubs for commercial and cultural activities.*

"I am often called the father of the shopping mall," he once said, reflecting on his career two years before his death in 1978. "I would like to take this opportunity to disclaim paternity once and for all. *I refuse to pay alimony to those bastard developments. They destroyed our cities."*

more on this podcast…
https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/the-gruen-effect/


----------



## bandit571

Second End is out of the clamps, cleaned up, dry fitted….









Second Long Side is out of the clamps, cleaned up, flipped over, that side cleaned up..









A bead of glue was applied to all the tongues..and a few clamps were used..7 to be exact…









3 on each end..and one at the diagonal to pull things into square…will let this sit a day or 2…

Now that the bench is cleared off, again…









I can set up the old grinder…have a few tools to clean up…got most of them done..









Still working on a few..









Had a "Backlog" of Rusty & Krusty to rehab….am on Laundry Detail at the moment…waiting on the Clothes Dryer to finish up…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As sociologists and urban planners debate the relevance of these classic American brick-and-mortar shopping spaces *in the era of e-commerce and Amazon Prime Day*, a group of architecture enthusiasts will gather this weekend to celebrate the birthday of Victor Gruen, the man known as "father of the modern shopping mall," and the first annual Gruen Day.
> 
> .....................
> 
> While online shopping has usurped the primacy of the suburban shopping center as the venue for commerce in the US,* in Asia and in many pockets around the globe, these climate-controlled mega structures still remain thriving hubs for commercial and cultural activities.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What do you think will end ecommerce? China hackers? Russian hackers? Sunspots?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Second End is out of the clamps, cleaned up, dry fitted….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Long Side is out of the clamps, cleaned up, flipped over, that side cleaned up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bead of glue was applied to all the tongues..and a few clamps were used..7 to be exact…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 on each end..and one at the diagonal to pull things into square…will let this sit a day or 2…
> 
> Now that the bench is cleared off, again…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can set up the old grinder…have a few tools to clean up…got most of them done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on a few..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a "Backlog" of Rusty & Krusty to rehab….am on Laundry Detail at the moment…waiting on the Clothes Dryer to finish up…
> 
> - bandit571


Isn't this a day of rest? )))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Part 2.*
[/QUOTE]
*What do you think will end ecommerce? * China hackers? Russian hackers? Sunspots?

- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]

We start over…


----------



## bandit571

Same thing that ends everything else….taxes, and they will "Regulate it" to it goes away…just like everything else.

Sunday rehabs…waiting on the Clothes Dryer…









Tack hammer, will need a handle..









Mushroomed end fixed on a 3/4" wide Firmer Socket chisel…it will also need a handle..









Block plane, cleaned, and sharpened…









Think I have just enough drill bits…now….trying to ID a Brace Drill..









10" sweep, 2 jaw Barber Chuck….









MIGHT be a Goodell Pratt Co. ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

His Son Was Killed After Seattle Police Abandoned Their Precinct In The CHOP Zone. Now He's Settled A Wrongful Death Lawsuit With The City. Life should be worth more than $500,000.
https://www.dailywire.com/news/his-son-was-killed-after-seattle-police-abandoned-their-precinct-in-the-chop-zone-now-hes-settled-a-wrongful-death-lawsuit-


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, looking good, both the woodwork and the rusty items.


----------



## EricFai

My latest project. Did not do a blog on this one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* it helps to provide a link to what you are posting about here is a link to that beautiful project…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/423497


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. Wonderful comment, I think they turned out nice, have a silky smooth finish. FYI the photo was the link, picked that trick up in one of the past swaps.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* BARTER? would you be willing to barter a marking knife for one of my custom laser engraved sign approx… (8×12").

Tell me what you want (the lettering or logo) Act quickly before school be starting… choice of Baltic birch or Trotec yellow with black letters/design…

*Bandit-* are you up for a barter- a sign for…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We Were Warned: Freedom to Chains - Paul Harvey - Short Film (2017) [HD


----------



## EricFai

DW, I could Barter for a sign. I need to think a bit for the design. At the least I would use my Markers Mark, and include the city an state.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How To Use Grain Filler To Improve Wood Finish*










https://info.lagunatools.com/improve-wood-finish-with-grain-filler?utm_campaign=Blog%20Efforts&utm_medium=email&_hsmi=216323611&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--hVjlTlxHmXb6Y9QkNFiT_spLPFg2oq-JFogC8vNDB3aZLS7FHk7n4LKELMkfWbpT0rM4tBLEqnRAcnI9ckARKh93Xdg&utm_content=216323611&utm_source=hs_email


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon snack…..peanut butter on Ritz Crackers….

Too bloody hot outside, for me…


----------



## EricFai

It's definitely a hot one today, truck showed 98 earlier, and no breeze. AC is nice in the house. Maybe head out to the shop after dinner.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Afternoon snack….*.peanut butter* on Ritz Crackers….
> 
> Too bloody hot outside, for me…
> 
> - bandit571


Big peanut recall (Jiff) and some other products using peanut butter… Too bad I love peanut butter from the jar…

Here is my choice for the shop…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

58 here in WW


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW RV for U ) Better than sheep herder or gypsy wagon. Self-propelled )


----------



## bandit571

87 very sticky degrees outside….I'm staying inside with the AC….

Back in the late 70s, early 80s….knew of a fellow, that "married" the body of a Ford Maverick to a 4 wheel drive truck chassis….unable to get to the car's trunk…he also steel strapped a pick up truck bed to the roof of the car body…..

Was able to drive it the 400+mile ( one way) trip to Grayling, MI….despite all the cops pulling him over…AND, he even made it back home. Not sure which rusted out first….the truck bed, or the Maverick car body under it…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok..while out and about Wednesday, I will be on the look out for a handle..









As this will need one…I think..









May just buy a cheap Tack Hammer, and recycle the handle…

Instead of a normal wedge…they had a roofing nail on top of 2 steel staples….

May have to make a handle for a chisel, too..









Now that the mushroomed end has been cleaned up….and the bevel sharpened back up….3/4" wide Firmer chisel…marked as HSS, no less…

May take the hammer head along, and look for the smallest Ball peen hammer handle they sell….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* That wagon is still on my bucket list. Currently, I am waiting on Eric and the logo…

may this help…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Horse-drawn wagon on your bucket list?


----------



## bandit571

Have one other hammer..









Handle is close, but not quite right…needs a wedge, anyway…


----------



## 987Ron

6pm and 99 degrees out. AC is sure nice, remember when we did not have such a thing. Window fan at night.

School had lots of big windows.


----------



## EricFai

DW, you have a deal now. Sending you a PM.


----------



## EricFai

Box making time continued. I put one together yesterday and posted a blog.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/133570

So it was out to the shop to start on 3 more this evening. Laid out cuts and required milling prior to assembly. Managed to get all of the sides milled on the table saw. Need a little fine tuning before cutting out the panels.



















And the makers mark on the first one from yesterday.


----------



## 987Ron

Box joints for the box, looking good Eric.

Time for the dogs to go out. Later.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Ron, it helps having a good jig, and a sharp dado set.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Have one other hammer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle is close, but not quite right…needs a wedge, anyway…
> 
> - bandit571


Next project carving a handle??

Looks good from here Eric.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Topa.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Eric, nice work on those joints.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* got your PM and I'll talk more through e-mail. Maker's Mark got it… Here is a quick prototype that I put together…










looking forward to making this work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nightly woodworking vid to accompany a tuck-in…

*I saw this on YouTube and had to say something!*





As a woodworker, this brought back memories of when I created jigs and fixtures for stuff like this. I personally appreciate feedback on projects that I do. Yet, many people are touchy on criticism…

Enjoy the Stumpy vid…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nightly woodworking vid to accompany a tuck-in…
> 
> *I saw this on YouTube and had to say something!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a woodworker, this brought back memories of when I created jigs and fixtures for stuff like this. I personally appreciate feedback on projects that I do. *Yet, many people are touchy on criticism..*.
> 
> Enjoy the Stumpy vid…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


MOST ;(( That is why he chity risks lives and home accommodating code violations ;((( Their egos can't handle education ;(((((((

Stumpy is top of the line, just behind Roy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How well do you know about tacos?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Stumpy is a classic. I have been following him in the early day; Many debates with him here on LJ's. over the era of our video/youtube when they were using guerrilla marketing their vids. Many came and went but I am glad that Stumpy has climbed to the level that he is today. He has accomplished a lot and kudos to him; a good guy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* I saw this today and thought of you…

*Natural Gas vs. Propane Grills*

https://www.bbqguys.com/bbq-learning-center/buying-guides/propane-vs-natural-gas


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Back when he started I did not have time for all the posts ) I took him off my follow list.


----------



## EricFai

DW, that's a good video. I try to eliminate multiple setups in my shop. Think things through and use jigs. Just like when I make cabinet doors, I use a stop block on the chop saw fence, to get identical lengths, cutting all the pieces at the same time. I also mark each piece in pencil, I go through those pink erasers.

I also lay out the joints that need to be cut, Marking the waste. Ensures that I don't cut anything that needs to stay.

Maker's Mark, thanks.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Been in the shop doing tedious tasks.

Will be hot today.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..pills taken. Toasted English Muffin with 2 sausage patties and a slice of Provolone for 2nd Breakfast.

Heat Advisory for today, around here…mid 90s. Huge Thunderstorm came through last night, big light show, 85 mph winds…Dungeon Creek was on the rise, again. Lots of small twigs, and branches to clean up..

Boss has errands to run, today….might be late this afternoon before any shoptime can happen…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## controlfreak

Went out to the shop for the second night in a row to dimension stock using only hand tools just for the workout I am getting. I need to make another window while it is still fresh in my mind.


----------



## 1thumb




----------



## bandit571

Wild night, last night….trees down everywhere….lots of places have no power…..if the 85 mph winds didn't do, the lightning storm did….about half of the county has been "roughed up".....

87 sunny, STICKY degrees outside….Shop floor is still a bit..WET.

Might be able to fill up the Fire pit this evening…just with all the branches from my backyard…

be a good day just to sit in front of the AC….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

a Burn sounds good…looking forward to it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice day- lunch with a friend.

Eric- check your email for an update on the barter…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - 1thumb


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

DW, got it sent a reply, thanks.

Bit over an hour in the shop this evening. Fine tuned finger joints, cut and fitted panels, and sanded the inside of the Oak and both sides if the panels. 3 more boxes ready to be glued up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* nice work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* without being political did you send him your thoughts on this decision? My thoughts is on the city planner that would allow it…

*Obama To Install 2,500 Gallon Commercial-Grade Propane Tank For Martha's Vineyard Estate*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/obama-to-install-2500-gallon-commercial-grade-propane-tank-for-marthas-vineyard-estate/










*Aloha,*


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks for the Acorn.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*or Fess Parker?*










https://truewestmagazine.com/davy-crockett-how-did-davy-really-die/

Davy Crockett- I grew up as a child believing in him as an American hero; thanks to Disney and TV. Yet as I get older and learn more about the history and still learn; I came across this on Crockett and the Alamo…
I found it an interesting read and like Grandma said there are 2 sides to the story…

A YouTube song


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Flag Day (United States) June 14th…*










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_Day_(United_States)


----------



## bandit571

No burn, tonight…too bleeding hot outside..84 degrees at 10:31 pm?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* without being political did you send him your thoughts on this decision? My thoughts is on the city planner that would allow it…
> 
> *Obama To Install 2,500 Gallon Commercial-Grade Propane Tank For Martha's Vineyard Estate*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/obama-to-install-2500-gallon-commercial-grade-propane-tank-for-marthas-vineyard-estate/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aloha,*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Managers and officials putting homes and lives at risk are not political, it is a violation of the law just like driving under the influence and ignoring safety standards. Managers and officials kill and destroy property in higher volumes than a drunk driver. Propane is a relatively safe fuel if installed properly. The issues here are the city maximizes the risks of death and destruction by accommodating code, safety, and common sense violations.

Oregon State University's living with earthquakes say the tanks will be rolling around and be an extreme hazard. Fire is the second-highest concern during earthquakes. A 5-gallon BBQ tank can destroy a 2-story house. The 1,000-gallon propane tank in our neighborhood 10 feet from a 6-foot tall masonry wall without any embedded foundation or footing. There are additional barriers that increase the risk of pooling any leaked product. Our neighborhood is a protected area with a low wind microclimate. My Ambient weather station has a very sensitive wind direction sensor. I have been documenting when the sensor does not change direction for 30 minutes or longer. Occasionally, it does not move for 12 to 16 hours. Dissipation of any leaked product is the key to safe installation.

Oregon State University's Living with Earthquakes in the Pacific Northwest says these tanks will be a fire hazard in a major earthquake. There are no earthquake strapping requirements for propane tanks in Washington State. We are expecting a magnitude 9+ Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquake any day. It will be the largest natural disaster to ever hit the United States. The wall redirecting heat to increase the risk of BLEVE is an additional hazard. This situation is in Auburn Washington where the magnitude 9+ Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquake will be the largest natural disaster to ever hit the United States. Peak ground accelerations in a previous magnitude quake bounced a fire engine 3 feet high. The magnitude 9+ quake will be more than 1,000 times more powerful than the 6.8. 
FEMA and the insurance companies should not have to mop up the messes caused by the chity accommodating greedy developers. Boeing and Pacific Gas and Electric are examples of ignoring safety motivated by greed. They have nearly a thousand victims and billions in damages ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


I wish stopping the chity risking lives and property was that easy. The NFPA removed " sound fire protection analysis" for all barriers around propane tanks due to public input by the National Propane Gas Association. Only 4,000 gallon and bigger tanks require dissipation analysis. That pretty much eliminates propane code in residential areas.

The National Propane Gas Association said too many questions were being asked about "sound fire protection analysis." Our building department, fire marshall, and fire chief confirmed they were not capable of understanding the properties of propane. Rather than train people they joined Wall Street's Myopic Financial Focus Policy ignoring safety standards and codes. I spoke to a young man who had just completed his MBA degree. He said nothing will change soon. This is what they teach in college now.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…both Breakfasts have been done…..car payment made..car insurance paid…going Grocery Shopping in a little bit…78 BRIGHT and SUNNY degrees outside. a WAKE-UP courtesy of Uncle Charles….

Waiting on the Mountain Dew Zero to wake both eyeballs up…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, going to be another hot and humid day. Next to last steaming in the shop this am. Steam and AC do not go together.

The government has enacted a law that makes it mandatory that all light cars and trucks have the automatic braking and other "safety" features. Tesla owners refer to their auto barking as the "Phantom Braking". Kia and Hundai have also had the problem of mysterious braking without cause. Some rear ended when it happened. But the Gov. says it will save lives. Do tumble weeds blowing across the road trigger the auto brake? Road debris? water spray, dust? Some say yes. Bird flew in front of a car, it auto braked and the two cars behind it all rear ended each other, the bird was safe.

Dr. appointment this afternoon, cyst in the back of the hand. Not a big deal. I hope. No pain. Drive the P-car, no auto braking on it.

Have a great day, stay cool,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning- *










Acorns have served as a staple in the human diet for literally thousands of years, and there's a good reason why. Each individual acorn comes jam-packed with calories (literally 100 calories per acorn), so you simply can't ignore it as a potential source of food in a survival scenario.

In fact, the acorn is probably one of the most overlooked survival foods in existence. It's a food that you can stock up on at home, but it's also a food that you can easily find out in the wilderness. In the fall, there are so many of them that in a few days, you could gather enough food to last for months!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- interesting responses…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*M.I.A.* Brian???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* got your sketch +1


----------



## 987Ron

> *Morning- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acorns have served as a staple in the human diet for literally thousands of years, and there's a good reason why. Each individual acorn comes jam-packed with calories (literally 100 calories per acorn), so you simply can't ignore it as a potential source of food in a survival scenario.
> 
> In fact, the acorn is probably one of the most overlooked survival foods in existence. It's a food that you can stock up on at home, but it's also a food that you can easily find out in the wilderness. In the fall, there are so many of them that in a few days, you could gather enough food to last for months!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW As a young lad read about Indians and their use of natural items for food. Seems they made a bread type product out of acorns. We tried it. Maybe our technique was poor but the tannin is very strong in acorns. Our bread was not edible We also tried a couple of products from the cattails that grow in ponds. The top can me made into a bread type and the bulb at the bottom can be used like any tuber. Had better luck with those but still not gourmet by any means. Have to be really hungry to do it again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I agree, but I like to read and think about survival skills both in the past and if possible in the future. I do have some thoughts on trying to live in an apocalyptic age. My conclusion for myself- game over. Yet I live in a predominately Mormon (LDS) community and they as a group have plans for things like this.
*
Food Storage for One Year*

One Adult Portion

Grains-400 pounds (181 kg); includes wheat, flour, rice, corn, oatmeal, and pasta

Legumes-60 pounds (27 kg); includes dry beans, split peas, lentils, etc.

Powdered Milk-16 pounds (7 kg)

Cooking Oil-10 quarts (9 l)

Sugar or Honey-60 pounds (27 kg)

Salt-8 pounds (3.6 kg)

Water (2 weeks*)-14 gallons (53 l)


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have been away in wine country, back last night.

Bandit, seriously good work!

Installed the woodpeckers flip stop fence today. easy.

Pitting finish on 2 charcuterie boards. Walnut slabs.










good to be back


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Self-care shortage: Americans feel relaxed for just 40 minutes a day*










https://www.studyfinds.org/self-care-americans-relaxed-40-minutes/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*15 Interesting Psychological Facts About WOMEN *

a short 2 min video with some interesting thoughts…


----------



## EricFai

Have to agree on all counts there.


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, I've watched a couple of YouTube that mentioned the American Chestnut and what a valued food source it was before being wiped in the early 1900's. From what I've read white oaks acorns are far more palatable than those from red oaks.

About the American Chestnut, I've seen and read that there is quite an effort to resurrect a disease resistant strain. It would be nice to see science accomplish that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- interesting responses…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Extremely disgusting and unconsciencable, eh?

The mayor said they realized they did not have any retirement housing downtown. All the buildings were no more than 2 stories. She said they knew if they could lure a developer downtown others would follow. They got one to build a 5 story senior apartments. There is an 8-story about to open. The town is in the Green River Valley, with some of the deepest topsoils in the world at 20 feet. It is the highest risk liquefaction zone. It can turn to quicksand in an earthquake. In the magnitude 9+ we are advised to be prepared to be without any services for up to 2 weeks. Why would a sane person lure our most vulnerable citizens into the liquefaction zone?

Only two buildings in the downtown have pilings driven below them ;(( Ed Huston was a structural engineer who spent his career doing earthquake improvements. He said nothing here has been load tested. When they discover and correct an earthquake failure, it exposes the next level of vulnerability. He taught a CERT structural evaluation class we attended.

I could not believe it when I saw them building 5 story apartment houses down there on slabs. The building department said they do soil tests. The last geologist report I saw on liquefaction said it is unpredictable because of hydraulic pressures underground.

Anchorage has 2 or 3 square miles of liquefaction zone. The valley floor here must have at least 30 or 40 square miles. In the magnitude 9 quake in 1964 the earth opened up swallowing four people. One man lost a limb. His wife's body was never recovered. Neither were 2 boys ;((

It will be interesting to see if we have any buildings laying on their back as they did in Japan in 1964.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW, I ve watched a couple of YouTube that mentioned the American Chestnut and what a valued food source it was before being wiped in the early 1900 s. From what I ve read white oaks acorns are far more palatable than those from red oaks.
> 
> About the American Chestnut, I ve seen and read that there is quite an effort to resurrect a disease resistant strain. It would be nice to see science accomplish that.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Maybe they will find a way. They eradicated Smallpox in 1980


----------



## EricFai

The Chestnut is beautiful in trim work.

Shoptime again tonight, glued up the boxes. Ready to sand fingers flush then cut open. As threw together a small box 6-1/2" x 1-1/2" square, needs to be fine tuned before I glue it up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

To add to the Chestnut topic…

*Once an icon, the functionally extinct American chestnut tree could be restored*






they are crossbreeding them with Chinese chestnuts but if it works we'll have Chestnuts roasting on an open fire…
Actually, some time back I tried roasting them with the kids one Christmas. Nobody cared for them… but makes for a great Christmas song…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* keeping woodworking alive…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* hasn't checked in today. Tonight here is a poem for you…

*The Village Blacksmith*
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow - 1807-1882

Under a spreading chestnut-tree
⁠The village smithy stands;
The smith, a mighty man is he,
With large and sinewy hands,
And the muscles of his brawny arms
Are strong as iron bands.

His hair is crisp, and black, and long;
His face is like the tan;
His brow is wet with honest sweat,
He earns whate'er he can,
And looks the whole world in the face,
For he owes not any man.

Week in, week out, from morn till night,
You can hear his bellows blow;
You can hear him swing his heavy sledge,
With measured beat and slow,
Like a sexton ringing the village bell,
When the evening sun is low.

And children coming home from school
Look in at the open door;
They love to see the flaming forge,
And hear the bellows roar,
And catch the burning sparks that fly
Like chaff from a threshing-floor.

He goes on Sunday to the church,
And sits among his boys;
He hears the parson pray and preach,
He hears his daughter's voice
Singing in the village choir,
And it makes his heart rejoice.

It sounds to him like her mother's voice
Singing in Paradise!
He needs must think of her once more,
How in the grave she lies;
And with his hard, rough hand he wipes
A tear out of his eyes.

Toiling,-rejoicing,-sorrowing,
Onward through life he goes;
Each morning sees some task begin,
Each evening sees it close;
Something attempted, something done,
Has earned a night's repose.

Thanks, thanks to thee, my worthy friend,
For the lesson thou hast taught!
Thus at the flaming forge of life
Our fortunes must be wrought;
Thus on its sounding anvil shaped
Each burning deed and thought.


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. I am trying to keep it alive, it is something that I enjoy doing and very relaxing.

Nice poem, can be applied to many. May no man's good deeds go unnoticed.


----------



## bandit571

Picking dried glue off me fingers, right now….2 shopping trips, today….one before Lunch, and one after lunch….










New blade for my tablesaw….the Dewalt one was getting a bit dull…

This is sitting on the tablesaw, at the moment…









All them clamps? 









Cut and installed cleats to hold the plywood bottom of the chest….could not get to the larger Mitre Boxes..so..









Seems to work just fine…

Also picked up a 1/4" x 24" x 48" Luann plywood panel ($15 !) and a pair of better sized hinges…


----------



## bandit571

Shop floor?









Still a bit damp down there..









Dungeon Creek…


----------



## EricFai

I see I'm not the only one who uses an 8-1/4" blade in the table saw. I have a 1962, 9" Craftsman, hard to find a 9" blade.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I see I m not the only one who uses an 8-1/4" blade in the table saw. I have a 1962, 9" Craftsman, hard to find a 9" blade.
> 
> - Eric


+1 for many years as a cabinet maker I used a saw similar to yours. I updated it to a 1 hp motor and Forrest blades.
Thx for the memories…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Shop floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bit damp down there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dungeon Creek…
> 
> - bandit571


Your blog pics are the best for me. Over the years you create some nice stuff down there…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dilemma, I just got word that the sander that I wanted is now available and at a discounted price…

3M Xtract™ Electric Random Orbital Sander, 88758, 5 in, Central Vacuum, 3/16 in Orbit, 110V, Plug Type B










Blue light special $398…

I have liked the Mirka but now they offer me this…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Morning Eric, see that you are up. Early for me. Wife has retina Dr. appt in Augusta at 8:15, hour and 45 min. drive. Boring drive till you get to Augusta 8 o'clock traffic.

Hot today as normal.

coffee and breakfast and off for the trip


----------



## EricFai

Ron, yep my normal time even on the weekends, seldom sleep past 6:00, would like to reset the body clock. Drive safe, with all the crazy drivers out there.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself.

Breakfast #1: Pills(4)...Breakfast #2: 2 sausage patties, slice of provolone Cheese..set into a toasted English Muffin…

Have a boatload of clamps to remove, sometime today..



























And get the case off of the tablesaw…..to clean off all the glue joints…and also install that new saw blade onto the tablesaw….have a plywood panel to cut down a bit…and install..

80 sunny, BREEZY degrees outside..already too hot…


----------



## bandit571

All clamps removed…..all glue joints have been planed and sanded smooth, and free of any dried glue….

Old tablesaw blade changed out for the "New" blade…

Boss wants to go out and run errands…NOW!

Oh well….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A 67-year-old who 'un-retired' shares the biggest retirement challenge 'that no one talks about'*

The biggest challenge of retirement
Retirement means different things to different people. I did a deep survey of more than 15,000 retirees over the age of 60, and asked them one question: "What is your single biggest challenge in retirement?"

Below is a small selection of responses I received under the most cited categories:

Regret:

"I miss doing the work that I love."
"I don't think retiring is for me. I want to go back to teaching."
"I'm not sure what to do with my time. I feel lost."
Health:

"Keeping my mind healthy and adding value to the world."
"Fear of dying in pain and discomfort."
"When you're 70 with a heart condition, you don't get that many more bites at the apple."
Identity:

"Fear of losing my identity created over a lifetime."
"People do not see you anymore."
"Feelings of rejection - internalized, not voiced."
*Here's what this tells us: The biggest retirement challenge that no one talks about, in my experience, is finding purpose.*


----------



## EricFai

I hope to have a purpose of helping those in need, or maybe being a mentor for someone whom would like to learn different woodworking techniques.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Dilemma, I just got word that the sander that I wanted is now available and at a discounted price…
> 
> 3M Xtract™ Electric Random Orbital Sander, 88758, 5 in, Central Vacuum, 3/16 in Orbit, 110V, Plug Type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue light special $398…
> 
> I have liked the Mirka but now they offer me this…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Unless you're hung up on 5" vs. 6", the 1st gen AirVANTAGE (similar sander minus 3M marketing $$ attached) is $380 on amazon.









If you're looking for the identical sander in 6" the 2nd gen is the same, also minus 3M marketing, as the Xtract.


----------



## bandit571

The Dungeon Woodshop does not have the budget for such things….

Laundry Detail, at the moment…Plywood hauled to the shop.

Old saw blade..









One of the cleaned up ends..









Trying to make glue joints fade away….

New saw blade, already at work..









Cross cut the plywood for length…then a rip fence was added…then a test fit..









Then a bead of glue all the way around on the cleats…









Add a few screws to moosh the panel down into the glue…

Sat this up onto the tablesaw….hmmmm..









Thinking this just might be the "Front" of the chest?

need to haul a couple planks to the shop…and get started on a lid…

Currently 89 mostly sunny degrees outside….too hot to stick me nose out the door…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, looking good. That saw blade how ever looks to have seen better days. These are the ones I use.


----------



## EricFai

My evening shop time included evening out the finger joint on 3 boxes, filled the dado cuts and evened out. Fine tune a small box, glued and even out the box joints on that too. All 4 boxes are ready to cut open.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wish I had a recreational purpose in retirement. Monday night I will be going back to chity council meeting to do public input about the properties of propane properties being explosive and heavier-than-air pooling behind barriers. We need to document the negligence and the callous disregard for safety of the community by the chity mayor and council. Take away any plausible deniability is a key point to criminal prosecution and asset recovery and competition for wrongful death for any of their victims. Spontaneous reaction saving lives is probably a mental defect in the 21st century.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeti-* Thx but I came to my senses and I really don't need one of these…

*Bandit and Eric-* nice work with wood.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Yeti-* Thx but I came to my senses and I really don t need one of these…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When is it ever about need? There's some darn nice sanders out there that somebody needs to be buying (not me).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Yeti-* Thx but I came to my senses and I really don t need one of these…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *When is it ever about need? There s some darn nice sanders out there that somebody needs to be buying (not me).*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Life in America-*

*Amid record inflation, 36% of employees earning $100,000 or more say they are living paycheck to paycheck*

*Cost to finance a new car hits a record $656 per month - and auto shoppers could pay even more with latest Fed rate hike*

*"We Are Teetering On The Edge": Food Shortage Worries Mount As PA Farms "Crushed" By Record Diesel Prices*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* 


> *I wish I had a recreational purpose in retirement.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Brother, please define "recreational purpose in retirement". I understand the jist of the statement but I am sure that we both know… Without $$$ then I suggest simple pleasures…










*My simple pleasures-*

Living within my means…

Animals and especially my pets…

Teaching ( for others I am 73 and I still am able to be in the classroom and be effective )

Woodworking- and after years of traditional, which I am still able to do, but transitioned into CNC and Laser…

And watching Bandit and Eric projects…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

bandit and Eric seem to have "recreational purpose in retirement". They are doing what they like and want to do..

I have wondered why I spontaneously reacted to protect large groups of people and save lives to my own detriment in some cases. CBS 60 minutes recently had Abigail Marsh who is a psychologist and neuroscientist who works as a professor at Georgetown University. She was saved on I-5 in Tacoma when she was 19 years old by a stranger who left when she was safe. She has no idea who he was. That motivated her to become a neuroscientist and research the issue. She studies the spontaneous heroes and psychopaths who are the opposite. People with a larger than average amygdala instinctively respond to people who are in intimate danger without thinking or considering their own risks. That explains it.

I have always been curious about why a person saving a single life with Narcan or CPR is a hero but if you protect a large group those who made the risk hate you. The first time I went up against the authoritarians to protect a large group of people's safety was a superintendent exhausting heaters into a job site with about 35 workmen to save heat. His carbon monoxide would have had serious injuries and dead bodies within a couple of hours. I'm sure an idiot like him would have made the national news with a tragedy like that. If the State did not close the business I am sure the families of the victims would have sued it out of existence. He was obviously very PO about me not doing what I was told, "Get back to work and don't worry about it or I will call your boss and have you removed from the job."

Managers like Pacific Gas & Electric sacrificed over 100 ignoring safety, Boeing sacrificed 564 with the 737 ignoring safety, Kimberly Clark sacrificed over 500 with defective surgical gowns, Peanut Corporation of America contaminated every peanut product in America, the Seattle tower crane collapse killed 4, and the list goes on and on. The only one sentenced to prison was the president of Peanut Corporation of America with 9 fatalities. The average person ignoring safety will be prosecuted for vehicular homicide with one or two victims. Greed seems to be a legal motivation, eh?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and coffee to get things going. Quick trip to the shop to turn on the AC put a couple of things away, glue up the last of the steam bent slats to make the last hoop.

Eric Do you ever stagger or make a wider box joint at the pint of cutting the boxes apart? So the saw kerf removes the extra and then the box joints are uniform after cutting.

Start a second project in the shop today, wife wants a small table to have by the Blackstone Griddle. Thinking 34 inches tall and 32×16-17 top. Have a 2×6 x 10' that has been on the shelf for 15 years. Time for it to go to work as the top,


----------



## EricFai

Ron, I have not attempted that yet. I have a couple of box joint jigs for the table saw, 1/4" and 1/2" I have done a few which I cut by hand. I should try to do a layout so the joints are even after cutting the box open.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

been spending all my free time researching how to do this>>>>>>

Maki-e (literally, sprinkled on) Japanese design/finishing technique. It is a huge ginormous learning curve. I will start simple. Steadily aquiring supplies/tools I will need. Yes, in most cases they use real gold.


----------



## 987Ron

> been spending all my free time researching how to do this>>>>>>
> 
> Maki-e (literally, sprinkled on) Japanese design/finishing technique. It is a huge ginormous learning curve. I will start simple. Steadily aquiring supplies/tools I will need. Yes, in most cases they use real gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Now that is a challenge. Good luck with the curve. Interesting.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, I have not attempted that yet. I have a couple of box joint jigs for the table saw, 1/4" and 1/2" I have done a few which I cut by hand. I should try to do a layout so the joints are even after cutting the box open.
> 
> - Eric


I use an Incra Jig on the router table for most of my box joints. Easy to add the additional kerf allowance. Just have to remember where and when. Easy to not reset and have a weird looking joint. Take my time and think twice about it.


----------



## EricFai

True Ron, have to think it through. I have done it with dovetails. Like in the trio of boxes I did a few months back.

I could make the joint even if I cut a little more out cutting the box open. I do like leaving a little lips around the edge of the box for indexing the two halfs together.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…both Breakfasts are done…Remember when it being a FRIDAY meant something good?

Now? Just another day….

Puttering around in the shop…keeps me out of the Taverns…..either too tired, or too broke…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How To Make Sawdust Firestarters*










https://urbansurvivalsite.com/sawdust-firestarters/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

theres a super easy way to start fires with fine steel wool and a 9volt battery - all you need to do is touch the battery to the steelwool, with some kindling material around, both can be/get wet and you still get fire. Dont need any matches or lighter or flint/steel, or whatever.


----------



## rad457

> *How To Make Sawdust Firestarters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://urbansurvivalsite.com/sawdust-firestarters/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I use paper egg trays, all combustible.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Will Bandit reveal to us how he starts his burns?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> theres a super easy way to start fires with fine steel wool and a 9volt battery - all you need to do is touch the battery to the steelwool, with some kindling material around, both can be/get wet and you still get fire. Dont need any matches or lighter or flint/steel, or whatever.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The challenge in WW isn't getting a few sparks, it is getting a fire starter hot enough and with volume to burn damp wood ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> True Ron, have to think it through. I have done it with dovetails. Like in the trio of boxes I did a few months back.
> 
> I could make the joint even if I cut a little more out cutting the box open. I do like leaving a little lips around the edge of the box for indexing the two halfs together.
> 
> - Eric


I take the easy way out  Make the box deep enough to trim the opening rather than try to accurately allow for the kerf. too many errors in my past ;(


----------



## bandit571

Wood shavings do have their use…...

Have to joint 3 planks…later..









Make a raised panel for the lid of this chest….couldn't use the tablesaw to cross cut…so..









An old Disston handsaw worked just fine…









Morning Cardio Workout?


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm done for the day. I got the bench legs cut and a screw up fixed. I just finished my last beer and now it's time to kick back. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## 987Ron

BurlyBob, finished myself. To hot out to sit on the porch or the patio, 98, so in side in the AC with a nice cold Flensburger Weizen Bier. Fried Catfish for dinner. Been awhile since catfish for dinner.

Thinking about getting the ingredients for a Pina Colada. Maybe tomorrow. Sounds good.


----------



## EricFai

We recently had a storm come through, dropped 20 degrees, down to 74. Yeah. And we needed the rain. Going to be a little cooler over the weekend, then back to scorching heat next week.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up a saw, just now….the one I picked last weekend , for $0.50..









and..









Is now looking very good…









and..









H. Disston & Sons, Philada. ( pre 1917era) according to the Medallion…a 10 point, 26" D8…..the 8 is inside of the D in the etch on the blade…and there is no Spanish, nor French Trade marks…(pre-1920s)

Still has the original Disston sharpened teeth. Saw seems to have simply gotten dull, so the owner simply went out and bought a new saw…..tooth line even has a FACTORY curve…called "Breasted"....as nobody has tried to Joint the blade before sharpening. One of the bolts has a slightly smaller head than the other bolts..

Blade has been cleaned up, handle was cleaned up, and oiled…brass bolts shined up…..will take this in to be sharpened….have a bit of trouble seeing them tiny teeth.

Might be a "keeper"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tonight's new "salad"...*










https://practicalselfreliance.com/pineapple-weed/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nightly catch up-*

*Brian-* Maki-e if anyone here can do this then it is you. Our fine craftsman…

*How to Install Knife Hinges | Perfect Every Time!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Teflon Tape… Honestly, do you have any trouble with it?*










https://www.familyhandyman.com/article/right-hand-rule/?trkid=soc-fhm-longpin


----------



## EricFai

Those look like some fine hinges. Would be great for small boxes.

I always have to think about the direction to wrap, twist it in my hand as I was threading the part.


----------



## EricFai

Shop time tonight, cut the boxes open and fitted together. Still needs tad bit of light sanding prior to finish being applied. Break the edges slightly.



















And the small one









Blog write up for those interested
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/133583


----------



## 987Ron

Nice Eric. Good work.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Ron, I enjoy my shop time, so relaxing for me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-*


----------



## EricFai

Dw, thanks for the Acorn.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looking good Eric.

Bandit, I am beginning to wonder if your shop is fuller of sawdust from woodworking or rust from tool salvage )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Those look like some fine hinges. Would be great for small boxes.*
> 
> - Eric


Back in the day when I did Fine Woodworking I used and love Brusso hinges…

When it comes to woodworking here at the Shed… I'm glad to see what you and Bandit are doing…

Also, we may see Brians- Maki-e (literally, sprinkled on) Japanese design/finishing technique.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bandit, I am beginning to wonder if your shop is fuller of sawdust from woodworking or rust from tool salvage )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Bandit's workshop is a mystery that I enjoy… here he is putting out fantastic projects. Also, I liked the pic of the Diston saw handle… Pride of your tools…


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Topa.

And I enjoy see what Bandit builds and what her restores. There has been good ones on both sides.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Lol. Me too.


> I always have to think about the direction to wrap, twist it in my hand as I was threading the part.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Which President signed the bill that created of the U.S. Air Force?
https://www.triviagenius.com/question/which-president-signed-the-bill-that-created-of-the-us-air-force/YFuLjV_cZ0oaStrN


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Heres one for Bandito:

One of the Irish Gaelic words for God is Mann.
And Manitha is the Irish word for Holy.
The northern North American Indians name for God was Manitou (the Holy One).
The Indians also had another name for God, Manabasha, which is a compound of the words Mann (Holy) and Basha (sun-god of the cow, or Bull, virtually the same as Baal, the Irish sun-god). Signifies the Holy Life Giver.

What does this mean?

It means that there were Celts in North America long before "modern" Europeans arrived in the 1400s.

Thus we have the legends of the Red-haired giants in the Americas. They were said to be cannibals, which may be why the Indians thought it would be a good idea to get rid of them.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Eisenhower or Truman?


> Which President signed the bill that created of the U.S. Air Force?
> https://www.triviagenius.com/question/which-president-signed-the-bill-that-created-of-the-us-air-force/YFuLjV_cZ0oaStrN
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, Can you answer this question?

https://www.quora.com/unanswered/How-do-I-make-a-smokeless-burn-barrel?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

I would think the AF was established during WW1. So I'm going with Wilson


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, Saturday, hot, humid again.

Have a bit of shop time to do. Nothing special.


----------



## controlfreak

Hot, humid, tis the season Ron.

That about going to a silent auction at the Greenville Woodworking Guild. I sort of was looking at a 16" Grizzly band saw but the reviews her on LJ weren't very favorable so I decided to past. Gas is to expensive to joy ride. Waiting for a 3/8" mortice chisel to arrive for my next window build, 10mm is just a hair to wide to match my sash plane.

Maybe some shop time after yard work, waiting on grass to dry first.


----------



## bandit571

United States ARMY Air Corp, came first….After WW2, it became separate from the US Army…..by order of President H. S. Truman…....who also desegregated the Armed Forces of the United States in 1947….

Morning to ya…..pills taken….haven't been told today's schedule..yet..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning all-*

*Top Max-* good question do you know what President created the U.S. Space force?










and fore a smokeless burn barrel-Propane?


----------



## controlfreak

Space Force is gonna be HUGE


----------



## BurlyBob

The answer is Trump.


----------



## EricFai

Always there are Alien's amongst us. Watch a lot of Acient Alien's on the History Channel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Always there are Alien s amongst us. Watch a lot of Acient Alien s on the History Channel.
> 
> - Eric


May the force be with you…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Morning all-*
> 
> *Top Max-* good question do you know what President created the U.S. Space force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and fore a smokeless burn barrel-Propane?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Bandit explained it, Truman. Propane should be smokeless. Think it can be hot enough to eliminate the garbage smoke?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- as for questions you are our expert…

Otherwise if you leave it to me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Better Plumbing: Easy, No-Leak Connections* weekend project…

https://www.familyhandyman.com/article/better-plumbing-easy-no-leak-connections/


----------



## bandit571

$9 spent at a few sales, today…









16" Jack plane..and…









2 Lufkin X 46 RED END Rulers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- as for questions you are our expert…
> 
> Otherwise if you leave it to me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Expert status expires if one does not defer things they know nothing about to someone who does have knowledge. You do lots of research. I thought you were our expert.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

2 Lufkin X 46 RED END Rulers It will be interesting to see these rehabbed…










*What is a Folding Rule and What are They Used for*
When most of us need to measure something around the house or when working on some sort of construction project, we probably turn to the tape measure. The tape measure has been a mainstay since its invention in 1868, or even earlier, especially since it's improved a lot since it appeared. But before the tape measure, tradesman had another tool, the folding rule. The folding rule was invented in 1851 by Anton Ullrich, a German factory owner. The folding rule was adopted by a certain number of trades, where it's still used today even after the tape measure became so popular. The reason a folding rule is still used is because for the things it's used for, it has some advantages over tape measures.

https://hausoftools.com/blogs/news/what-is-a-folding-rule-and-what-are-they-used-for

Bandit- would you care to "barter" for a new shop sign for a folding ruler? If you are not sure then ask Eric for we just finished a "barter".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max- as for questions you are our expert…
> 
> Otherwise if you leave it to me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Expert status expires if one does not defer things they know nothing about to someone who does have knowledge. You do lots of research. I thought you were our expert.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Then as for a proper burn, I must defer to Bandit…










otherwise. then ask me about bananas…


----------



## EricFai

Nice score Bandit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shop time tonight, cut the boxes open and fitted together. Still needs tad bit of light sanding prior to finish being applied. Break the edges slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


----------



## EricFai

Thanks, WoodButcher. Having fun making then too. My relaxing time.


----------



## 987Ron

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


In the morning is a good time to eat a banana sliced over breakfast cereal like Grape Nuts with some sugar or honey and milk.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> otherwise. then ask me about bananas…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Cool, I borrowed the thumbs up


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Always there are Alien s amongst us. Watch a lot of Acient Alien s on the History Channel.
> 
> - Eric


Those aliens and videos of the paranormal are interesting. The paranormal had a woman disappear from her bed and then reappear. Video experts cannot find any flaws in the video. Totally unexplainable…..........


----------



## bandit571

Cardio for today..









Needed to joint both edges of this plank..









Then see about the other 2 planks…later….1st plank is to be the center of a panel….those 2 are just sitting there, nothing holding them together. Might try for a glue-up..tomorrow..


----------



## EricFai

Good day in the shop. Started another round of boxes. 2 of them with finger joints and 1 with a sliding top. All out of Ash, with both 1/4" Oak and Maple.

9" x 7" x 2" high









2-1/4" x 2" x 12" long









Blog posted for those interested
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23666


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> In the morning is a good time to eat a banana sliced over breakfast cereal like Grape Nuts with some sugar or honey and milk.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron- I must admit, you sure post some good nutrition… good job.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* I must say that you are posting some nice stuff. And Bandit as well.


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. I like to stay busy. It was to wet to mow this morning then to hot by the time it dried out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- I noticed that you are the 3rd blog. Also, you're getting a nice following- keep it going. People don't follow unless you are doing some good woodworking.


----------



## EricFai

DW, I did not know that. Guess I'm doing something right.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- * I hear that you are looking for a party. Come on over and join us for an "acorn" party. I have my new read…










https://stayingclosetohome.com/decorating-and-preserving-acorns-for-fall-decor/

I got this from Eric's blog…










and found others on Pinterest…

This was the closest that I could find of a man and his Beagle.










Now does anybody know where I can get some acorns?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is one that could be made with the CNC and make a mold, cast them then finish with a Sculptnoveu meal finish with or without a patina.


----------



## EricFai

DW, that's a neat Acorn.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- Thx but I really don't want to start making molds again but it gives me something to think about.


----------



## BurlyBob

Back when I was a kid in 4H I did leather work and the acorn/oak leaf pattern was my favorite. Most other's opted for a scrolling leaf thingy.

A few back we visited my wife's family in New Jersey. We somehow went hunting her family heritage and ended up at a cemetery. There was amazingly huge oak tree dropping acorn. I pocketed a bunch brought them home and stuck them in peat moss in the back of the fridge. That spring we had 16 tree starts. I gave them all away to friends and family. I'm pretty sure they killed all of them. I did some research and found that they were a white oak, Chestnut oak. I sure wish I had some ground to grow them. Truly majestic trees.


----------



## EricFai

DW, that looks like a lot of work, then there is the painting after if needed or wanted.

I'll stick to the wood and natural finishes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Back when I was a kid in 4H I did leather work and the acorn/oak leaf pattern was my favorite. Most other s opted for a scrolling leaf thingy.
> 
> A few back we visited my wife s family in New Jersey. We somehow went hunting her family heritage and ended up at a cemetery. There was amazingly huge oak tree dropping acorn. I pocketed a bunch brought them home and stuck them in peat moss in the back of the fridge. That spring we had 16 tree starts. I gave them all away to friends and family. I m pretty sure they killed all of them. I did some research and found that they were a white oak, Chestnut oak. I sure wish I had some ground to grow them. Truly majestic trees.
> 
> - BurlyBob


*BB- * Thx for sharing about the acorn. My interest started a few weeks ago here and I am surprised that many here are interested in "acorn".

For those who harvest acorns, there is even this…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Chicago gets credit for the first skyscraper building, then New York City, of course. They began building them in the late 1800s in the States.

But here is Bologna, Italy back in medieval times (12th-13th century); only a few of these towers survived to today. You can judge how tall they were by comparing them to the castle wall in the foreground. They were built with an outer and inner wall, and the void filled with stones and mortar. Typically would take 10yrs or so to build one. A modern study estimates that there were at least 180 of these towers in the city in this period.










One that is still there today>


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Chicago gets credit for the first skyscraper building, then New York City, of course. They began building them in the late 1800s in the States.
> 
> But here is Bologna, Italy back in medieval times; only a few of these towers survived to today. You can judge how tall they were by comparing them to the castle wall in the foreground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


How were they stable without a steel frame?


----------



## controlfreak

> 2 Lufkin X 46 RED END Rulers It will be interesting to see these rehabbed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What is a Folding Rule and What are They Used for*
> When most of us need to measure something around the house or when working on some sort of construction project, we probably turn to the tape measure. The tape measure has been a mainstay since its invention in 1868, or even earlier, especially since it's improved a lot since it appeared. But before the tape measure, tradesman had another tool, the folding rule. The folding rule was invented in 1851 by Anton Ullrich, a German factory owner. The folding rule was adopted by a certain number of trades, where it's still used today even after the tape measure became so popular. The reason a folding rule is still used is because for the things it's used for, it has some advantages over tape measures.
> 
> https://hausoftools.com/blogs/news/what-is-a-folding-rule-and-what-are-they-used-for
> 
> Bandit- would you care to "barter" for a new shop sign for a folding ruler? If you are not sure then ask Eric for we just finished a "barter".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The blue ended ones are for masonry work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CF- Thx for the info…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- * good teaser on history. In S Carolina the is this, built in 1821.

*ANCIENT Tartarian bridge in SC/ Exploring Tartaria*





Any thoughts on the Georgia Guide Stones?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

> For those who harvest acorns, there is even this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Georgia we call those Pecan Picker Uppers. Some are even as large as a push lawn mower for the large Pecan Groves. All the hardware stores will have the smaller ones every fall.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Long ago, Texans weren't allowed to own pistols without a judge's approval*

*Texans might be surprised to know state law once prohibited a person from purchasing a pistol without a "certificate of good character" from a judge.*

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/long-ago-texans-weren-t-allowed-to-own-pistols-without-a-judge-s-approval/ar-AAYzV8g?ocid=uxbndlbing


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Happy Fathers Day…....

Breakfast, eggs scrambled with potatoes, onions, ham, peppers. English muffin and of course my favorite coffee, Chicory. Good start for the day.

Plan on some shop time, finish up the patio next to the Blackstone Griddle table. Will still need painting. Maybe con the daughter into it, "after all, Daughter it is Fathers Day".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* nice addition to the picker. I love hearing real-life stories from people here.

My breakfast…

2 Jimmy Deans breakfast cheese biscuit roll-ups and half of a corned beef sandwich (Boarshead)


----------



## EricFai

Morning guys, already been out to the shop, glued up part of a box, and sanded the others on the inside, ready to glue.

Happy Father's Day to all.


----------



## bandit571

> *Brian- * good teaser on history. In S Carolina the is this, built in 1821.
> 
> *ANCIENT Tartarian bridge in SC/ Exploring Tartaria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the Georgia Guide Stones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Georgia "Stonehenge"

I do know that the Rock band Liliac ( Lil-E-ack) filmed a music video there. "Mystery" was the title. Guide stones are covered in sayings..in every known and a few unknown written Languages ..

BTW: LILIAC is Romanian for Bat….as in Vampire Bat. Band is made up of brothers (3) and sisters(2), ages 15-24.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, if you look closely about center-right of foto - one of the towers is leaning, this was found to be a common problem, and why many did not survive, as in the leaning tower of Pisa.


> How were they stable without a steel frame?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, I have many thoughts concerning the "Guidestones," I have known about them for years, but I think I will leave that subject alone for now - except to say that if one is familiar with the World Economic Forum and their Great Reset agenda, then what is written on those stones is not so mysterious.

You can tell that bridge is not roman- inspired because the arch is peaked, they didnt build them that way.


> *Brian- * good teaser on history. In S Carolina the is this, built in 1821.
> 
> *ANCIENT Tartarian bridge in SC/ Exploring Tartaria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the Georgia Guide Stones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Busy half hour today..









Needed 4 more edges jointed…









Then a glue up happened…









Glue, cauls, and clamps….bench helping out…it clamps the bottom board flat….then we go up from there…

Let this sit a day, or two…

Maybe start up the mower, after Lunch?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Fathers Day to all poppas 


> Well, if you look closely about center-right of foto - one of the towers is leaning, this was found to be a common problem, and why many did not survive, as in the leaning tower of Pisa.
> 
> How were they stable without a steel frame?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I noticed that. https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/millennium-tower-san-francisco-leaning


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like T-bones on the grill for me. To bad we can't get any onion rings.


----------



## bandit571

Yards have now been mowed…no cold beer in the house….having a Klondike Bar….and sitting in front of the AC unit, at the moment….74 bright and sunny degrees outside….I'm whoopped….


----------



## BurlyBob

Seeing it's Father's Day I may do a beer run later.


----------



## EricFai

I'm having a 1 lb Sirloin Steak later. Not sure bt maybe a tossed salad, no kale though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m having a 1 lb Sirloin Steak later. Not sure bt maybe a tossed salad, no kale though.
> 
> - Eric


 Enjoy


----------



## bandit571

Sausage Pizza is in the oven..spent 20 minutes in the shop…parts have been cut to length, ripped to width..Film @2300 hrs…..


----------



## BurlyBob

I spent 3 hours in the shop trying to flatten the backs of some wide chisels. I sure did not get far. I'm thinking I need a quality diamond plate sharpening stone. Anybody got a good idea for me?


----------



## bandit571

That sanding center I have…with the 4×36" belt, and the 6' disc…..I use the 6" disc to do all the flattenings of backs of chisels and plane irons….keep a cup of water handy….when your fingers say it is too hot to hold..DUNK it.

20 minutes of shoptime, this evening….now have the parts for the lid's collar..








2 sides, 2 ends…2" tall, might be a tad bit too high?









Can always reduce it a bit….


----------



## EricFai

Bob, I don't have an recommendation, but I will be watching.

In and out of the shop today, glued up the latest 3 boxes. And fitted the sliding lid on the long one. Still need to cut the other 2 open.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Happy Father's day to all. We also had *Juneteenth Day.*...

*Juneteenth commemorates the events of June 19, 1865 when enslaved people in Texas were liberated *- nearly three years after President Abraham Lincoln issued the Emancipation Proclamation.

Although it's been celebrated for decades, Juneteenth didn't become a federal holiday until 2021. Going forward, the federal holiday will be observed on June 19 each year - unless it falls on a weekend, then it'll be observed on the closest working weekday.

"By making Juneteenth a federal holiday, all Americans can feel the power of this day, and learn from our history, and celebrate progress, and grapple with the distance we've come but the distance we have to travel," President Joseph Biden said at the signing in 2021.

Some state governments and private companies followed the federal government's lead, giving their employees the day off to celebrate, reflect and spend time with loved ones. As a result, government buildings, public schools and select businesses will be closed on Monday, June 20 in honor of Juneteenth.

Here's everything you need to know about what is open and closed on Juneteenth this year.

Banks

Bank of America, Wells Fargo and JP Morgan follow the Federal Reserve System's holiday schedule, which states that they will be closed on Monday, June 20. ATM branches will operate normally, though.

TD Bank will be closed on Sunday, June 19 and resume normal hours on Monday, according to their holiday schedule.

Post offices and shipping services
The United States Postal Service (USPS) will be closed and mail won't be delivered on Monday, June 20. "Beginning in 2022, the Postal Service will recognize the Juneteenth National Independence Day as a holiday eligible to full-time and part-time career employees," the USPS wrote on their website.

UPS won't be offering its usual pickup and delivery service on Sunday, June 19, but they'll return to its normal schedule come Monday. Their website notes that some locations may follow modified hours, so call your local store ahead of time.

But if you really need to pop something in the mail, Fedex is your best bet. Juneteenth is noticeably absent from Fedex's 2022 holiday schedule, which means one thing: They'll be open for all your shipping and printing needs.

Schools
If school's not out for summer just yet, check their 2022 calendar to confirm if they're keeping their doors closed on Monday, June 20. Since it's a federal holiday, public schools are closed, but the same rules don't apply to private schools and universities.

The DMV
DMVs across the country will be closed on Monday, June 20 in honor of Juneteenth.

The Stock Market
For the first time in history, the stock market, including the New York Stock Exchange and Nasdaq, will be closed on Monday, June 20 in observance of Juneteenth. The market closes at 4 p.m. ET on Friday, June 17 and won't open until 9:30 a.m. ET on Tuesday, June 21.

Stores
Even Best Buy, Target and other national chains recognize Juneteenth as an annual company holiday, most of their retail locations will be open on Juneteenth. That means, you can shop and eat at your favorite places all weekend long.

As always, call local stores and restaurants ahead of time to confirm their holiday hours.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have found the best way to sharpen chisels is to get a professional sharpening service to do it for me, I got more important stuff to do. Lol.



> I spent 3 hours in the shop trying to flatten the backs of some wide chisels. I sure did not get far. I m thinking I need a quality diamond plate sharpening stone. Anybody got a good idea for me?
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

Did you know I have an Acorn collection? Why? My last name Connor is associated with the Oak tree by Celtic people.

So when I see a different one I put it in my golf bag or pocket.

Did you know Cork (ie wine cork) comes from an oak tree?


----------



## 987Ron

Good morning to all, coffee is good this am. Breakfast is abrew on the Blackstone, bacon, and ??? staying out of the way of the wife. I just eat it. Ymmm.

Shop time today, paint the table, Osmo on some Walnut for the little chests. Have to wear old clothes as I will get paint on them, even if I wear a shop apron. I am messy. Painting is not my love.

A very minor earthquake near us. 30 miles away in the middle of the night. Not felt or heard here that I am aware of. Unusual for GA. Son had two students who wanted to delay their final in Stat as they were so upset over the earthquake. He said no. He predicted a student or two would. Any excuse they can find.

Coffee is better than normal this am.

Petey, Watched the golf tournament final yesterday. When did it become acceptable to leave the flag in when putting on the green? Did not that use to be a no no? Remember one could leave it or take it out if off the green.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuuummmmm, Monday? Leave it at that…might even leave the shop closed for today….


----------



## controlfreak

> Petey, Watched the golf tournament final yesterday. When did it become acceptable to leave the flag in when putting on the green? Did not that use to be a no no? Remember one could leave it or take it out if off the green.
> 
> - 987Ron


I noticed that too, never seen that many left in on short putts.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey; Wonder what Dave Pelz would have said about leaving the pin in vs taking it out while putting.

Looked it up and Pelz says leave the pin in. Better odds of the ball going into the hole than not. The open winner putted with the pin in.

The rule changed to supposedly speed up play. Looked that up also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Morning to ya….uuuummmmm, Monday? Leave it at that…might even leave the shop closed for today….
> 
> - bandit571


You'll be missed…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW,
> 
> Did you know I have an Acorn collection? Why? My last name Connor is associated with the Oak tree by Celtic people.
> 
> So when I see a different one I put it in my golf bag or pocket.
> 
> Did you know Cork (ie wine cork) comes from an oak tree?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Very interesting. I am planning some sort of acorn art for a future project(s)


----------



## bandit571

Usually, the shop is closed on Mondays….after running the Boss around all morning…by the time I get back home, too tired to go to the shop.

Wearing NEW shoes, AND a NEW t-shirt….been informed that IF I wear that shirt to the shop…mayhem will occur….

Will need the tablesaw back out….decided to narrow the lid's collar a bit…..thinking MAYBE 1-1/4" will be tall enough? Then dig out the router table..and mill a few dovetail "sockets" on the ends of the long side pieces…then I can cut a few tails to match…Then see about a groove to house the panel….then fit the raised panel to the collar….

Usually if things go badly in the shop, it is on a Monday….safer this way…DAMHIKT….


----------



## bandit571

Well, have changed out of the "good" shirt, and put on an "approved work shirt"....still undecided about heading to the shop…..we'll see how bored I get….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

delete double


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

oaks that only grow in two parts of the world - Spain/Portugal, and northern Africa. These trees have the remarkable ability to regenerate bark.












> Did you know Cork (ie wine cork) comes from an oak tree?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## 987Ron

DW The Druids liked acorns also:

The simple acorn was an important Druid symbol, valued for its deep symbolism. Oaks and acorns held great significance for the Druids, whose very name meant oak-knower or oak-knowledge. The acorn represented growth and potential to the Druids. It was also a symbol of good health, wisdom, eternal youth, potential and perseverance. The acorn also represented the idea that there is a time for growth and a time for rest, as the acorn has its period of dormancy before it grows.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, interesting info.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW The Druids liked acorns also:
> 
> The simple acorn was an important Druid symbol, valued for its deep symbolism. Oaks and acorns held great significance for the Druids, whose very name meant oak-knower or oak-knowledge. The acorn represented growth and potential to the Druids. It was also a symbol of good health, wisdom, eternal youth, potential and perseverance. The acorn also represented the idea that there is a time for growth and a time for rest, as the acorn has its period of dormancy before it grows.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thx for the info. I just find these guys to my liking and my version of a +1 or thumbs up…


----------



## EricFai

This is what caught my eye.

It was also a symbol of good health, wisdom, eternal youth, potential and perseverance.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

To keep traditional woodworking going tonight… I found this interesting…










Rare Henry Disston & Sons 1911 Lightweight D-20 Skew Back Hand Saw / Vintage Rustic Tools
Price:$206.10

Original Price:$229.00


----------



## bandit571

D-100, skew back,1927..cost me $8….

Boredom won out….but it was almost all power tools, tonight…..even used a router table!....then, at the very end of shoptime..a Millers Falls Mitre Box and saw…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I like the beauty in the handles… I am willing to guess hand-carved and no CNC/laser…


----------



## bandit571

Tablesaw to rip the parts for the new width….1-3/8"?









Moved things around…again…









My router table…









Fence setup….1st cut…









There ARE Start & STOP lines on the fence….reset the fence..









Then, find out how much to cut from the ends…









Reset the mitrebox for 90 degrees..









Clamp a part in place..









18 strokes per part..









And both of the short ends are now the correct length….in theory…
Shop fan?









Tuesday's shoptime?









Cut the dovetail "tails" to fit the sockets….then plough a groove in all 4 side parts…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit-










*and nite all…*


----------



## Ark68SS

DW, holler at me when fall comes. I have over 50 oaks on my 2 acres, happy to send you all the acorns you want. White oak, red oak, post oak, pin oak, and other varieties I'll need to get the State Forestry guy to ID for me.
BillL


----------



## EricFai

Like your fence setup there Bandit. Looking good.


----------



## 987Ron

DW It is National Arizona Day today. Don't know what that is exactly but it is. Also first day of Summer.

Morning all. Can tell the humidity is high as the paint from yesterday is still slightly tacky this am. Sit it out in the sun later.

But first Coffee and breakfast.

Oh my the way Morning all.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken, waiting on the second eyeball to wake up….already 75 degrees outside, heading towards the mid 90s, today…..may just hide out in the shop…with the shop fan set on HIGH…

Film at 2300 hrs, I hope….


----------



## 987Ron

This love affair you all have with the acorn has me concerned. What about the poor pecan and walnut. Both have woods that are great. On top of that the meat of the nut is edible right out of the shell, not the acorn. Now the acorn has a lot of little things you can make from the shell. But so does the walnut. Pecan not so much, just crack it to get to the great meat, for pies, candy, snacks etc. Saw a piecrust in the grocery that was a walnut crust. Did not see an acorn one.

As a young lad we made boats out of walnut shells. Something one could go out and float and have the wind blow it along. Good in the bath, street gutter or creek.

Sorta like this: Have no pictures of the ones we make. Great adventures were had.


----------



## bandit571

Problem with acorns around here? Squirrels….they also like the Walnut trees just up the alley from here(3 BIG trees)

Shoptime is scheduled for 1300 hrs, today…..86 degrees outside, right now…and getting hotter….time to get the shop fan going…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW It is National Arizona Day today. Don t know what that is exactly but it is. Also first day of Summer.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thx for thinking about me and AZ. I don't adhere to or celebrate "Hallmark holidays" such as National days and such. Society also has added Juneteenth and Pride month. As a Libertarian conservative; to go and celebrate I choose the right to choose what I celebrate and not to.

#SummerBegins
With the Summer Solstice, the astronomical calendar marks the first day of summer as the Earth's axis is pointed toward the sun. It's rays more directly impact the Northern Hemisphere giving us more daylight and more warmth. It's a time when plants grow rapidly and animals are more active. That includes humans.


----------



## bandit571

late start…1330 hrs to 1530 hrs….area right between the shoulder blades is hurting…

Didn't the Roman Army try to get rid of all them Druids?


----------



## bandit571

Needful things..









2 hours IN the shop…back has had about enough…4 corners have been dovetailed..









More of a dig out, and saw & chop…









then ran a plane for a while..









2 short sides, and then 2 LONG sides…









Checked the "alignment" of the grooves..









Because this panel will be going into those grooves…









Once it gets trimmed, raised, and rebated…..but, that will be for tomorrow..









Collar can just sit over there, for now…









I'm whooped…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

May this give you an uplift…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ark-* thanks for the offer. I will definitely give you a shoutout… In return for your thought I will send you some "acorn" art…

*Acorn Art update-* Acorns will adorn this but more importantly they will surround my latest thoughts on the "elderly". I found this quote in an assisted living facility yesterday. This will be the centerpiece of the project…










Bordered by an acorn array…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, There was a diving emergency in Puget Sound. One diver surfaced but the other has not been recovered . What kind of emergency affects 2 divers?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Fortunate is the man who has a dog to come home to.

Fortunate is the dog who has a man coming home to it.

So all you dogs out there, adopt a hu*man* today.

And remember, Dogs, problems with humans are never their fault. It is always a result of poor leadership and inadequate training.

Words are fun to play with, almost as much fun as a dog.


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## 987Ron

Looked it up, the diving fatality. Sounds like a shallow dive near a pier. Female diver ran out of air. That would indicate novice. Her partner surfaced to get help, that is hard to understand. All recreational divers have a main breathing regulator and a second one that can be passed to someone out of air. This is basic training. Basic training is also two people breathing from one regulator by passing it back and forth. Did both with all my students. She may have already drowned before the partner knew of her problem.

There is also a pressure gauge showing the air in the tank. 60 cubic Ft. tanks start at 3000 psi. One should be back on the surface with no less than 500 psi remaining. At 30 ft or so good for about and hour for experienced divers. Heavy swimming as into a current would shorten the time as will increased depth. 
Another basic training is free assent from 30 to 35 ft. No air just exhale as you go up, Taught in all scuba classes and done as part of the training. I did a free ascent from 98 ft. as a test, vis was about 40 ft. could not see the surface, you know which way is up by the bubbles if nothing else. Exhale all the way up.

This accident sounds like inexperienced divers and panic. The deceased diver was recovered.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the explanation, Ron. I assumed they were inexperienced and or not well trained. Even our air packs when ai was a volunteer fireman had a few minutes of reserve air.


----------



## EricFai

That's to bad about the diver. Folks should have sufficient training.


----------



## EricFai

Bit of time in the shoo, cut to boxes open, failed. I lost the dust lip, so cut the pieces flush. Have an idea on how to recover, just requires some thin strips, glued to the inside.

The other box, (like a pencil box), figured out the catch mechanism. Using a small shaped block fir a turn buckle. So 1 and 1 tonight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Over at the other forum said the Duck has been missing for a while. Maybe this will bring the Duck here.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite all…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Fortunate is the man who has a dog to come home to.
> 
> Fortunate is the dog who has a man coming home to it.
> 
> So all you dogs out there, adopt a hu*man* today.
> 
> *And remember, Dogs, problems with humans are never their fault. It is always a result of poor leadership and inadequate training.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## 987Ron

A good morning and the rest of the day to all.

Off for some supplies, mine and the house. Then some shop time.

Topamax: Looked up the site where the diving accident happened. Popular place, recommended for both new to the sport and older divers. Pier has steps down to the water for divers, swimmers, wash station, etc. Variety of sea life, can be up to 100 ft. of depth. No mention of old ship wrecks or any problem areas. Would seem to be a safe place to dive. Not sure about water temperature this time of year.

Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Hump Day, again….supposed to get into the low 90s, again, this afternoon, may just go and hide out in the shop….


----------



## 987Ron

Proof that I can still make someting, picture of a very simple table for the patio for use with the Blackstone Griddle. Nothing special. Pine, painted, 3 coats, 32 " x 16" x 32 inches tall.



















Now that the table is out of the shop can get onto other things. Boxes for the girls for Christmas.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- very nice…


----------



## DS

> *How well do you know about tacos?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Out your way is a restaurant called "Senor Taco". (McKellips and Power Rd) 
They have a Shrimp Quesadilla that is simply amazing.
I get it nearly every time I am out that way.

Mmm mmm


----------



## bandit571

2 hours in the shop….I'm sore and soaked…









Aisle #2…









And Aisle #1…..was a busy 2 hours?
Clean up!









And….









Even used a power tool, today..









A SKIL Home Shop No. 520, 6" circular saw….Panel has now been trimmed for length (35") and width (16")...was kind of hard to use the tablesaw…so..









Guide fence to cut the ends square…second cut for length..Panel was tapered…one edge( the one I was using for square) was already jointed….the other edge…..?









Will have to wait a bit….width here was from 16-3/4" to 17-1/8"...and I needed just 16"...









Guide strip to guide the saw…

And THAT was just the first hour….still had to flatten (at least try..) both faces..joint that sawn edge…and get a start on the rebates….got half of the rebates..









Plus my Son had the clothes dryer running….swept the floor….hauled the clothes upstairs….headed for the "G Zero" Gatorade…

Sitting next to the AC Unit…cooling ME down…


----------



## bandit571

Ron: NICE Table….almost needs a Green Egg to go with it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron: NICE Table….almost needs a Green Egg to go with it…
> 
> - bandit571


Better yet a Green acorn…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *How well do you know about tacos?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Out your way is a restaurant called "Senor Taco". (McKellips and Power Rd)
> They have a Shrimp Quesadilla that is simply amazing.
> I get it nearly every time I am out that way.
> 
> Mmm mmm
> 
> - DS


I know the place well. Next time you are out this way give me a shoutout.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Progress today…* a few days ago I came across this in an assisted living home, while looking for a place for Mom.










and with the magic (skill) I was able to recreate the original into a "model". I was able to test laser it to see how it looked like as a center design core.



















Example:


----------



## EricFai

Nice DW, wish more would act like that in this world, it would such a better place.


----------



## 987Ron

I have a small framed quote on my bathroom vanity. Keeps me sane.

"There is not a shred of scientific evidence in favor of the fact that life is serious"

Out in the shop all afternoon, AC on, old Reggae on (Peter Tosh, Bolivar etc.) thinking how good it would be in the islands while I put Osmo on some walnut pieces.

99 outside.

'


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A good morning and the rest of the day to all.
> 
> Off for some supplies, mine and the house. Then some shop time.
> 
> Topamax: Looked up the site where the diving accident happened. Popular place, recommended for both new to the sport and older divers. Pier has steps down to the water for divers, swimmers, wash station, etc. Variety of sea life, can be up to 100 ft. of depth. No mention of old ship wrecks or any problem areas. Would seem to be a safe place to dive. Not sure about water temperature this time of year.
> 
> Later.
> 
> - 987Ron


The temp is probably around 50. We have been cloudy in the 50 and 60s this spring. Too cool for normal strawberry harvest ;((

Table looks practical.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, Good luck on assisted living. Labor shortage has impacts. ;(( Some of the people working at Wildflower quit because of elderly treatment and reported them to the state. Too bad there are no other options. Bringing her here would be too miserable for her arthritis nearly every day ;((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

New job is very busy. But still have time for projects. New cabinet for porch.

Doors and drawer front off to finishing room.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, looking good, making progress.

WoodButcher, looking good.

Few hours in the shop, put hinges on 3 boxes (will post as project in a bit), Eased the edges on the pencil box, ready for finish. Saved the 2 boxes that I cut open last night. Added a strip to the inside of the lower half, now they have a dust lip.










And a close up









Not one piece like I wanted, but it will work.


----------



## EricFai

Posted my project for those who wish to look.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/423572
Thanks.


----------



## EricFai

I even used one of these today. Had to drill for some small screws into Oak. A Miller's Falls, I picked up at a flea market last year. Brought it home, put some oil on it an forgot about it. Found it under the bench last week, and figured I'll give it try. Works fine, could use a bit of cleanning though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit, Gunny and Eric-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit, Gunny and Eric-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Do you ever get any acorns, DW?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bandit, Gunny and Eric-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Do you ever get any acorns, DW?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes in the form of kindness when I post a woodworking project. +1, thumbs up, and so on…

Also, I got a post here from ARK offering me a sack of them this fall from his property. Here you go a custom acorn for Top Max…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all…


----------



## bandit571

"Goodnight, Irene, goodnight, Irene….we'll see you in our…...ZZzzzzzz


----------



## rad457

Bandit's kinda saw, 28" 5 tpi


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


That is the easiest fix )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Also, I got a post here from ARK offering me a sack of them this fall from his property. Here you go a custom acorn for Top Max…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is the most dangerous Acron ever grown! NFPA took "sound fire protection analysis" out of the propane code because too many could not understand the term according to the National Propane Gas Association. Rather than train code enforcement personnel, fire chiefs, and fire marshals, they removed the requirement for tanks smaller than 4,000 gallons. That pretty well eliminates propane safety in residential neighborhoods other than a few clearance measurements ;(( The 5-gallon tank attached to the acorn contains enough propane to destroy a 2-story house. Our fire marshal and chief verified they are not capable of "sound fire protection analysis" in a letter saying propane and seismic are not in their scope of work about 2 years before the Center for Public Safety Excellence, Inc. accredited the fire department. Does than bring the Center for Public Safety Excellence, Inc.'s credibility into question?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

Leaving the flag in while putting was passed this past year. At the local level it speeds up play.

I find on short putts, the stick is like a back board.

Eric I have that Milers Falls egg beater drill. Mine has a compartment in the wood handle for bits. I also have the Bridge City tool egg beater drill, it was a gift. Devin found out there was a fix to the bendable crank, the maker sent me the fix for free.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, this Miller's Falls has the same type of compartment. It's a nice little detail, however I don't use it as such.


----------



## 987Ron

> I even used one of these today. Had to drill for some small screws into Oak. A Miller s Falls, I picked up at a flea market last year. Brought it home, put some oil on it an forgot about it. Found it under the bench last week, and figured I ll give it try. Works fine, could use a bit of cleanning though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


Got me curious as I have one that was probably my Grandfathers. Had it since I was a kid, had to hunt for it as I never use it. Know it is over 75 years old.

Marked around the metal handle at the top: *Gooddell Tool Company Toolsmiths* Below that are numbers 0, 1, 2 3 etc aligned with the drill bit holes at the top which turns. On the Crank is *Gooddell Tool Company Toolsmiths 
Greenfield Mass USA*


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got a couple of those in a box waiting to be cleaned up. I've had them there for over 5 years. Guess I need to get around to them one of these days.


----------



## 987Ron

A picture is worth more than words so here is the Gooddell Tool Company Toolsmiths drill I have:


----------



## bandit571

In use a while back…









Goodell Pratt Co. drills…

Morning to ya..pills taken…debating on what to fix fro 2nd Breakfast…waiting on left eyeball to get fully awake…

Rebates and bevels in the shop, today?

We'll see….


----------



## 987Ron

Goodell Tool Company Toolsmiths drill I have is the No. 4 patent in 1895. Looked it up, the No. 5 is later and has a wooden handle. Saw a No. 5 on ebay dated 1930, probably not a reliable source. Interesting that mine does not have Goodell-Pratt, just Goodell Tool Company. No 4 Ebay asking $109.95 









Thinking, put a piece of stiff bent wire in one of these and mix paint with it. Naw. Use the electric one on slow


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit asking for your expertise. The pictures are of a brace I have had since I was 8 or 9 yrs old. Probably my Grandfathers. Making it at least 75 yrs old. No markings of any kind on it. No name, no numbers just plain. 
Will set to lock in either clockwise or counter clockwise or both. Jaws are obviously for auger bits.

Any idea of brand or other information on this? Appreciate your knowledge.




























Anyone else have a idea?


----------



## bandit571

Smells like a Stanley….with the "Improved" Barber chuck….


----------



## bandit571

Millers Falls took over Goodell Pratt Co. about 1931….but continued to make G-P drills, until the WW2 years…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Started work on a box today, interior carcass glued up. One of my LJs buddies recently informed me that I havent posted a project in a year. So many ideas, so little time.

I have one of those old-fashioned hand drills, have to dig it out and see what make it is. The guy I bought this house from left it here, so probably German or Swiss.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for the info Bandit


----------



## bandit571

A day of cramps and planes? 90 minutes start to finish….almost did not make it out of the shop….knot on the back of the right calf the size of a baseball….toes were cramping with each step…leg still acting up..Zero G is now empty..









Nothing but planes were used, today….









Rebate #3…done









Rebate #4 cleaned up…flip the panel over..









Lay out a stop line…I was going to use the #4 sized plane, but…this was just too big of a job…









These two, plus the #8c…were used instead..1st bevel fitted..









2nd bevel fitted…









Ends done first, then the 3rd bevel..fitted..









Was starting to cramp up in the toes…









Quitting Time!....sweep this mess up…then the rest of Uncle SIR Charles hits….back of the leg, ribs, fingers, and toes….leg is still crampy….I think I am done, for today…

Can't drive anywhere..street out front is getting ground and repaved….


----------



## EricFai

Thanks for the info Bandit. I need to take a closer look at the hand drill. And that top panel is taking g shape.

Ron, nice tools.


----------



## 987Ron

Did some cleanup on the brace. Found *Fulton * and a* F *with a circle around it and *Made in USA.* On the internet Found a patent by William Peck on the chuck and pictures of the internals, same as this one. Interesting. Should be pre 1917 or so. Interesting but that is about all. Fulton was sold by Sears, Roebuck and Co. prior to Craftsman Name. Other companies also sold Fulton.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- * nice work…










As for leg cramps, which I get, I suggest the following…










*OR*


----------



## bandit571

William Peck was part of Peck, Stow & Wilcox…..later to be known as PEXTO…..and, they made dang good brace drills…Planes, meh….but the brace drills were very good…

Was just working way too hard in the shop, today….that was a LOT of hand plane work….and I am just a wee bit out of shape for such things….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

"Good materials, good tools, and good skills are essential for good finished products. If even one of these is missing you cannot expect good results. There is a saying that Koubou Daishi does not choose his brush, in other words, whatever brush he happened to pick up, his work would still be excellent. But I do not agree, I feel that a person who does good work has a good assortment of tools available."

"They say that when you hire a carpenter you should look in the toolbox of the person first and then hire him. In the past wages were decided by looking in the toolbox. All the tools in my toolbox are easy to sharpen, cut well, and keep sharp for a long time. You cannot easily collect tools which have these three characteristics."

Quote from master Japanese woodworker Tanaka Kazuo

A photo of his sharpening stones. Each tool has a specific stone or stones.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Barter at the Woodshed-* In life we encounter indiduals and I found an Angel- Eric I posted a barter here at the Shed., and Eric was up to a barter… After some correspondence, we agreed. His end of the bargain has too much personal info. But! I need to share what I got today in exchange for my barter- a laser engraved placard for him.

WOW I got the package just a moment ago… These pics do
not justify the real experience that I get from the prize but also are important; the prize, the box and the makers mark EF which he carves.


















*
NOT FOR SALE*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian

An important Note:

*Good materials, good tools, and good skills are essential for good finished products. If even one of these is missing you cannot expect good results.*

Not so… how many times as a woodworker or person do we stop and make corrections to a project?

My thoughts when finishing a project… As the creator are you satisfied?


----------



## EricFai

DW, happy to hear you are satisfied with the barter. I am also with the placard, a few that I have shown really like it to. At some point down the road I will have that design for some business cards.

The placard that I received in this barter is made from Trotec is a premium brand of the substrate. I did not know what it was. Lazer engraved, measuring 12" x 8". And it is wonderful.









My email is under the painters tape.

A bit of a story. When I designed and built my shop, it first for woodworking, second to build a 20' or so sailboat. I had came up with the name of "the Boat Loft". Lofting is a process of taking a Table of Offsets, and measuring from a set base line draw out the shape of a boat hull. Then taking the full size drawing and lifting the measurements create a 3 dimensional piece. This process takes place in a loft above the shop floor.

Not sure if that boat will get built soon. So I shortened the name.

Thank you DW.

So all of you fellow LJ's don't hesitate to take on a barter from another LJ. I have another one in the works myself.

Note: I'll post this one as a project, since it's been delivered.


----------



## 987Ron

Looks like it was a win win barter. Good for both of you. Good work on both sides.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have some of those hand drills and brace and bits. I used spiral screwdrivers a lot before cordless days )


----------



## bandit571

Snuck back to the shop for a little bit…set things up for tomorrow….also leveled a few spots, and sharpened and used the Stanley No. 80 on a few trouble spots….laid out the spot lines for the last bevel..and picked out a router bit…

Might try out a slightly different plane, tomorrow…..hmmm, Millers Falls, or..Stanley…..Hmmm…

Ya think we can get to 4000 posts by July 1st?


----------



## EricFai

Topa, I have a couple of those "Yankee Screwdrivers" a big one and a small one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, I have a couple of those "Yankee Screwdrivers" a big one and a small one.
> 
> - Eric


I forgot the nickname ) They were not supposed to be used under the union agreement but wasting time turning screwdrivers and getting tennis elbow was insane, eh?


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, your very correct. Eric did a really nice job on that knife and box. He's got some skills!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Snuck back to the shop for a little bit…set things up for tomorrow….also leveled a few spots, and sharpened and used the Stanley No. 80 on a few trouble spots….laid out the spot lines for the last bevel..and picked out a router bit…
> 
> Might try out a slightly different plane, tomorrow…..hmmm, Millers Falls, or..Stanley…..Hmmm…
> 
> *Ya think we can get to 4000 posts by July 1st?*
> 
> - bandit571


Could make a little progress debating the speculation )

Or, maybe Dw's barter could get a few posts?

Anyway, one post closer )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

These antique tools remind me of an employer who wanted me to use an early hammer drill for mounting anchors in concrete. It was basically an electric hammer and you turned the drill bit back and forth by hand. I told them that was ridiculous to send that to a job site. It was in the early 1980s. The boss asked if I was too lazy to use it? I said, "No, but you probably cannot afford me to at 75 cents a minute." ) They bought a real hammer drill )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last year the Target store in Issaquah was declared a public nuisance because of all the shoplifting the police would not respond to and the prosecutors would not prosecute. Today the state Atty General made a shocking announcement. He will address the organized criminal organizations that cost businesses 2.7 billion last year! The products are being sold on Amazon! DO you think that may have an impact on inflation? What about crime paying so well, will they have to get jobs and lessen the labor shortage?


----------



## bandit571

Have the North Bros. Yankees…and a few by Millers Falls..









Believe this is a No. 68?

Ran a scraper around a bit…








And laid out tomorrow's tasks…bevel marked out..









And a router bit set up…for around the inside top edge of the collar….just a small cove…


----------



## bandit571

Digging around for the wrench to change router bits with…FOUND the Stanley/Ward's No. 78….buried in the tool well…..clear at the far end…trying to hide…until the cross grain rebates were done?

Going up and down them stairs was….."special" Trying to avoid any more cramps, too…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nightly reflections-* Just another shout to Eric and the fine gift… Notice that he designed magnets into the box design. First-class fit and finish and the knife is well balanced and finely crafted.










Much to do before school starts in August… Getting my Mom from Columbus OH to Mesa AZ… Medical transport $18,500 and I am not sure that includes tax… Kidding aside life throws us many curves but I know that.

Final barter offer to Bandit how about a pair of these for a???










Finally, we are getting rain tonight (a good thing in AZ)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Throughout Spain, last night was the "Night of Fire," or the "Night of Sant Joan" (St. John). When the devils come out and scare everybody with fire and hypnotic drumming. There will also be giant dragons and bulls shooting fireworks from their bodies.

Brave people and children will come into the center of the mayhem and dance with the devils; and the devils chase people. It is all quite pagan, fun, and a little dangerous. You will notice all the people wear hoods and scarves - so their hair doesnt catch fire, and to filter the dense smoke. If you spot someone without a hood you know they are a tourist. All of these photos are from Mallorca, last night.


----------



## EricFai

Bob, thanks.


----------



## EricFai

Topa, I remember a sort of mammary drill, a star chisel bit that one would strike a hammer against, and turning the chisel.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, that kinda looks like one that I have.

Adding to the numbers here.


----------



## EricFai

DW, thank you. Wishing you the best with your Mom.


----------



## EricFai

Brain, that is just devilish, might be a site to see, but I think I would pass.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, 71 -72, used to wear them boots….threw them out when I got back home…they were just too nasty…

Have a different post count going…this will be #32,200….in 4272 days….

Morning to ya, pills taken, Deli sliced Turkey on a Toasted English Muffin…..waiting to hear what the Boss has on HER schedule for today…

Used to remember when this being a FRIDAY meant something good….

Yesterday (23rd June) was my Brother's 67th Birthday…..


----------



## 987Ron

Brian, thanks for the pictures, as close as I want to be. Interesting.


----------



## controlfreak

> Topa, I remember a sort of mammary drill, a star chisel bit that one would strike a hammer against, and turning the chisel.
> 
> - Eric


That was what we used to get through walls back in the early eighties. You would get fatigue and then hit your hand, ouch!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Stuff I found on Pinterest


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Woodshop….we don't make mistakes…we BURN them…

Spam on the internet is one,,,,but when it comes in the mail? Burn pile…roast some spam…

May head to the shop, after Supper….and see how long the legs hold up….


----------



## Peteybadboy

I got a well drilled yesterday. The pump won't be hooked up for 6 weeks. So I have to water with city water, costs a little more. I'm ok with it. The only drilling company that would return my calls, so I'll take what I can get.

Love the old tools discussion.


----------



## 987Ron

Mistakes never, always a design opportunity

Fired up the blender Pina Colada time after all it is Friday, its hot, its summer, it taste good.


----------



## controlfreak

> Spam on the internet is one,,,,but when it comes in the mail? Burn pile…roast some spam…
> 
> - bandit571


I can remember back a ways probably in the late seventies a news segment was done on a guy that lived in a cabin and heated with a wood stove. He subscribed to as many offers, catalogs and junk mail as he could. He got so much he could heat the cabin with it. The mail man hated him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Dungeon Woodshop….we don t make mistakes…we BURN them…*
> 
> Spam on the internet is one,,,,but when it comes in the mail? Burn pile…roast some spam…
> 
> May head to the shop, after Supper….and see how long the legs hold up….
> 
> - bandit571


Fantastic- I now have a new project to work on.

*Dungeon Woodshop….we don t make mistakes…we BURN them…*

I do this because you started the Woodshed which I have a lot of respect for. You and a lot of the guys who post add to the flavor of woodworking.










Next burn? SPAM and can I add telemarketers/robocalls…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- I have an interest in home wells so anything you post about it I would find interesting.










As for me, one winter in MI the well failed… Best to you on the well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Fired up the blender Pina Colada time after all it is Friday, its hot, its summer, it taste good.
> 
> - 987Ron


It is only 2:20 p in AZ save one for me should you want a tuck-in…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, Your mom isn't staying in Ohio with your brother?

Brian, Looks like a riot )



> Topa, I remember a sort of mammary drill, a star chisel bit that one would strike a hammer against, and turning the chisel.
> - Eric


I remember dad using a star drill when I was a kid. He was drilling holes in lava rock from dynamite to get a large ledge out of the field.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, It will be in the 80s on Sunday. They are warning people all the lakes and rivers are too cold to jump in. Probably be a few emergencies from those who do it anyway ;((


----------



## 987Ron

Topa Never liked cold water, One reason almost all of my diving was in the tropics. Fl. keys, etc. Did do a few archeology dives in cold, dark water. No fun at all.

See those Polar bear club people going in the icy water. Notice they do not stay long.

DW the wife does not allow tuck ins from anyone but her. I agree. However a Pina Colada is waiting. Did two batches one normal Pina Colada and one with some Mango Chucks into the mix in the blender with the other ingredients.


----------



## EricFai

DW, interesting wrenches.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, good about the well being dug, but six weeks for a pump, that seems outrageous.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, burning the mistakes, so there is no evidence.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, yes there are always design opportunities.


----------



## bandit571

1hour and 15 minutes in the shop, today….shirt is soaked through…I'm beat…but…..we now have a live glued up, and IN the clamps…Film in a little bit…..no cramps, so far…


----------



## bandit571

IN the clamps, waiting on glue to dry/cure..









Router details?









And a Motley Crue of planes…









Big guy is a Millers Falls No. 15…I wanted something kind of in between those 2 sizes..









Craftsman No. 14, Stanley No. 8c…logos?









Quickly made a mess..









That it had to take a break…









While I test fitted the last bevel…









Then ran the router around…then the glue up….then sweep the floor..









Called it a day…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
13 Wood Joinery Types Guide*

Basic Butt Joint
Mitered Butt Joint
Half-Lap Joint
Tongue & Groove Joint
Mortise & Tenon Joint
Biscuit Joint
Pocket Joint
Dado Joint
Rabbet Joint
Through Dovetail Joint
Half-Blind Dovetail Joint
Sliding Dovetail Joint
Box Joint

https://www.1001pallets.com/download/13-wood-joinery-types-guide/?%3E


----------



## EricFai

About the only one I have not done is the half blind dovetail. I am not fond of pocket screws or baskets, have used both. One o did not see is using a dowel pin.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* dowels +1 - I really like my Dowel Max 5 stars


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Like it or not "INK" is here…*

*Army relaxes tattoo policy, approves some hand, neck ink as it faces recruiting shortfall*










https://www.stripes.com/branches/army/2022-06-23/army-tattoo-policy-recruits-6435811.html

I like the art of tattoos but those who know- a man's body skin ages and so the ink follows…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That was Ted Kaczynski, right?

Anyone ever read his "manifesto?"



> I can remember back a ways probably in the late seventies a news segment was done on a guy that lived in a cabin and heated with a wood stove. He subscribed to as many offers, catalogs and junk mail as he could. He got so much he could heat the cabin with it. The mail man hated him.
> 
> - controlfreak


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

It was the controversial Captain Cook and his elitist scientist sidekick Joseph Banks who introduced tattoing to the West, in the late 1700s. They brought the tradition back with them from their journeys in the Pacific. The fashion caught on with the European elite, but it was mostly sailors who got tattoed as a way to bring home souveniers of the places they visited, and a tattoo was the easiest thing to carry.


----------



## EricFai

DW, I use the old fashion dowel centers in the Loft.

Nice little placard for Bandit. Maybe he will accept a barter from you.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Eric

The drill crew and the pump install crew are different. There is so much construction going on here I was only able to get one quote to dig a well.

Hole is 220 feet deep; the pump will be hung at 185 feet. I have a 1 hp pump from the contractor that broke the original. I'm waiting for the hook up.

Brian - I did not read the manifesto.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The History and Origin of Tattoos*

*Tattoos are permanent forms of body art that belong to a multitude of different cultures all over the world. Here, we take a closer look at the history of tattoos. We'll focus on where they originated from, and how practices have evolved since early times. We'll also look at how societal attitudes toward tattoos have changed over the years*

https://authoritytattoo.com/history-of-tattoos/










*Here is one for the Woodshed…*


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Bright sunny day in S. GA. Maybe only 92 or so today. Raisin bagel for breakfast and of course Coffee.

The local Walmart (daughter works there) has had its wine and beer sales shut down. Seems an undercover cop and a underage person dressed and made to look older with a fake ID did a sting. Cop watched as underage was able to convince the cashier (not my daughter) to sell her a bottle of wine while the cop looked on and pretended he was not with her or noticed. Could be a big fine and possibly lose the wine and beer license Does not seem fair to me.

Our county has voted in liquor sales. No stores or process established yet. My thought is that maybe a county commissioner or his friend will apply for a license. The sting just removed a competitor and one that is a major seller and discounts. New store benefits. Then not a fan of some of our elected officials. Saw two of them fall aspleep at a county ommissioners meeting while residents were responding to some other item.

Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- very true… Just listen to Top Max and his encounters with the "government" and the recent SCOTUS decision on abortion…









We live in an immoral age. Humanity suffers from "nature deficit disorder." We have lost touch with the Earth, the Great Lawgiver. These poems unveil a moral code derived from the Earth.

https://aubadepublishing.com/books/the-law-of-the-land/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How to Prevent Tearout and Splintering When Cutting Plywood, Once and For All*

https://www.manmadediy.com/4715-how-to-prevent-tearout-and-splintering-when-cutting-plywood-once-and-for-all/?chrome=1&A1c=1

I find that using the correct saw blade makes a big difference…


----------



## 987Ron

Done the blue tape many times. I try always to make sure I have a recently sharpened blade or one I know is sharp, like the Forrest ones except for the price.


----------



## EricFai

Agreed, a good fine tooth blade and maybe a strip of tape along the cut, more so making a cross grain cut.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a knife wall?









Morning to ya….pills taken….deli sliced ham on a toasted English Muffin…

May try to get these installed, later…









Once this has come out of the clamps..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, Bandito, knife wall is cheaper than blue tape, and very effective cross-grain.


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Rich is no longer Blocked..be warned….( on a trial basis, of course)


----------



## 987Ron

Was busy all am. For some reason unknow to both the AC techs and me our daughter's room is warm. 2 walls are ouotside (brick) and one set of double widows may contribute. So bought a small window AC and installed it this am. Had to adapt a couple of things because of the vinyl windows. So far so good, see how it goes for her tonight.

Easy enough to install, just the up and down to the low window. Maybe a bit of shop time now or nap have to decide. Little of each probably.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, The guy we bought the tree farm from hd another piece of property who's gonna build a house on. The well driller advised him to stop when they got down to a 1000' without hitting water.. He decided to keep drilling for another 500' which was a waste of money ;((

All the other properties in that area get water within 3 or 400 feet.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another day working on the bench and a couple of small boxes. Only 2 more pieces to attach to both bench top side.
Those will have to wait til I see I can get it flattened at the cabinet shop.


----------



## bandit571

Smoked Sausage & Bacon Jambalaya for Supper…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Smart Technology Invades the Power Tool Market*

The much-hyped concept of the Internet of Things, in which physical objects are connected to and tracked over the Internet, is slowly gaining a foothold in the power tools market.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Slingshot memories*

Before woodworking the infamous wrist rocket with 1/4 ball bearings…










Today as a woodworker…


----------



## EricFai

I'll stick to my old tools, DW.

I remember the Wrist Rockets, shot great. Also as a young adult made a Spud Cannon, that thing would fire a spud a few hundred feet. Hair spray was great fuel..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Smart Technology Invades the Power Tool Market*
> 
> The much-hyped concept of the Internet of Things, in which physical objects are connected to and tracked over the Internet, is slowly gaining a foothold in the power tools market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Should be easy for thieves to defeat that system ;(( They are steaking cars with chips in the keys to prevent theft ;(((((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron- very true… *Just listen to Top Max and his encounters with the "government"* and the recent SCOTUS decision on abortion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We live in an immoral age. Humanity suffers from "nature deficit disorder." We have lost touch with the Earth, the Great Lawgiver. These poems unveil a moral code derived from the Earth.
> 
> https://aubadepublishing.com/books/the-law-of-the-land/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Studying psychology it becomes very predictable ;(( Most are motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink ;((

Yesterday was the anniversary of the Surfside condo collapse. Obviously a greed disaster ;(( A judge approved a 1.2 billion dollar settlement for the victims. That is over 12 million dollars for each of the 98 victims. The 9-1-1 commission said a monetary value could not be assigned to human life but for compensation purposes, they used 1 million dollars. Here in the chity of Auburn the mayor, council, and staff risk lives to save greedy developers a few thousand dollars ;(((

I will write a history of safety standards later. It is truly disgusting ;(( Love on the almighty dollar and greed rule the day ;((( Amazon is a classic example. Their warehouse injury rate is twice the industry standard. I know a woman who suffered an injury because of their greed dominating safety policy.


----------



## bandit571

hmmm, lid is out of the clamps..









Corner joints cleaned up..









Lid set on top of the chest…









Found a set of latches…









Thinking this will be the "Front"..









And maybe a Brass lid handle in the center….?

Tested out a stain, on some scrap Spalted Maple….









The 1x scrap is without stain…flavour is called "Colonial Maple" by Minwax….letting this dry overnight, then see what happens with a coat of Amber Shellac tomorrow

To get the hinges and latches installed, I need this thing down on the floor….Rain coming in tomorrow, might wait a day or two….

stay tuned…


----------



## EricFai

Looks good Bandit.


----------



## EricFai

Few old tools in the shop here.

North Brothers "Yankee" screwdrivers. Large one is #130A, date stamp Dec 11, 23. Small one is a Handyman #133H









Also found a Marking gauge, no marking that I can see, does have a 2-1/2" strip of brass on the edge, worn. And a Defiance torpedo level.


----------



## EricFai

Did have a bit of time in the shop today. Milled some blanks for 5 Marking Knifes. Ready to glue up prior to shaping.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did have a bit of time in the shop today. Milled some blanks for 5 Marking Knifes. Ready to glue up prior to shaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


Why so many? For sale?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bandit wins woodworking award again )


----------



## EricFai

Topa, barter or sale, both would work. And they make some nice little gifts.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sadly, I see Mike's thread is closed. I wish him only the best, a very good recovery and much good health.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Editorial from DW…

Having been here with Corona Crazy, the Show and Gunny's Garage, and COVID; I have seen the infamous Cricket avatar then "closed". I will admit it can be a big disappointment and it was for me each time. IMO the Woodshed is the best of all 3 combined for if you read Bandit's opening he spells it out.

I look forward to seeing others come over here and add a thought. Since the Woodshed has opened we have had some very interesting postings, from Bandits' traditional woodworking posts to Laser/CNC and our avant-garde Brian.

Thanks to those here and a welcome to others who want to join in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Anybody interested in one of Eric's marking gauges- They are a very fine quality product and if you're like me and appreciate fine quality. Get one or buy some for a gift… heirloom quality…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bandit wins woodworking award again )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*No Acorns? ;>))*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit wins woodworking award again )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *No Acorns? ;>))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Gold medal )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, barter or sale, both would work. And they make some nice little gifts.
> 
> - Eric


I was just curious about so many being made. Unfortunately, I doubt I will ever do woodworking again ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* I may never use it in woodworking, but as a woodworker it gives me pleasure in seeing, looking and handling it. The guy does some heirloom work and I am thankful that I have it and his contributions here at the Shed…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bandit wins woodworking award again )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *No Acorns? ;>))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Gold medal )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Golden Acorn


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit wins woodworking award again )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *No Acorns? ;>))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Gold medal )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Golden Acorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


That is not a golden acorn )) A little digital tint is not gold ))) 14 karat minimum.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* I may never use it in woodworking, but as a woodworker it gives me pleasure in seeing, looking and handling it. The guy does some heirloom work and I am thankful that I have it and his contributions here at the Shed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Agree 100%. Too bad I have too much to get rid of ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Spud cannon. Lol. My buddy from Colorado just recently made one of these as a father/son project.

My favorite neighborhood nuisance weapon was to take a wiffleball bat, slip a bottlerocket into the little hole in the end and essentially have a bazooka, and fire them at the house of the unfriendly cantakerous neighbor who hated all us kids. He would come running outside, screaming, you damn delinquent kids are all going to Boystown!

Boystown, thats down there by you, right, Eric?


> I ll stick to my old tools, DW.
> 
> I remember the Wrist Rockets, shot great. Also as a young adult made a Spud Cannon, that thing would fire a spud a few hundred feet. Hair spray was great fuel..
> 
> - Eric


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks for the wonderful comment. If anyone is interested in layout tools, I am willing to barter or even sell a few.

Congratulations Bandit for receiving the "Golden Acorn Award".

Brian, to funny. As for Boys town, can't say I heard of that.


----------



## 987Ron

Boys town is in Nebraska. Good charity.

Morning all, up and coffee brewing. Bright sunny day in the high 90s. Hope to do some shop time if all the Honey dos stay quiet. Never understood how a woman could live alone with all the things I am called on to do by these two. Daughter and wife.

I too will miss the closed forum. Only wish the best for Mike, a really decent guy.

Coffee is brewed, must get a mug full. Later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning on this Sunday…*

Chores, chores, and more chores. Since there are many I can only set up a priority of the ones that I can do today.

Pool cleaning and CL maintenance, troubleshoot a solenoid irrigation valve- I need a replacement- choice 1 go to HD and try to find one or use Amazon and it will be delivered today between 2-5pm giving me time around sunset to go out and replace it.

Woodworking- Lessons on 3d modeling with Aspire software (over 10,000 hours and so much more to learn)

The laser needs a mirror and lens cleaning but not today…


----------



## 987Ron

DW remember those and the 45s with the disc in the middle to fill up the bigger hole. Now I am telling my age.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Vinyl LPs and 45s are really hot right now, sold more in the last few years than CDs. And record labels are starting to release new music on vinyl again. They even sell re-issues in department stores, that started about 5 yrs ago or so. So, if they are selling them at those places, you know that format is popular.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Yes, but I believe that it is Android Auto or Apple I tunes today. One thing that we have going in latter age is an experience to not make the mistake again, or I hope so…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- Vinyl is hot today as you stated…










Why Audiophiles Are Paying $1,000 for This Man's Vinyl
Collectors of so-called "Hot Stamper" LPs think a thousand bucks is a bargain to hear a classic rock opus sound better than you've ever heard it before--stoned or sober.

https://www.wired.com/2015/03/hot-stampers/


----------



## EricFai

I remember those 45's. And even the 8 tracks.


----------



## bandit571

IF you say you remember an album when it first came out in the 60s….Steppenwolf "Monster"

Remember the cylinders you had to use, in order to play "45s" on the larger turntables? They even had a lever that would drop the next record for you…..

Woke up this morning ( Pee Call!) and about fell on me face 4 times between the bedroom and the bathroom….major DIZZY spell…And soaked in sweat….headache….laid back down for a bit….next time up, was able to actually walk! Gatorade to wash down pills…..

Mexican Take-out for Lunch…..and you'd better be hungry….huge platefull…Letting THAT settle through the system…might try the shop later today…

Have hinges to install…


----------



## EricFai

Remember those cylinders to.

Had a garage sale back in the 90's, had some 45's in there. A kid comes in with his mom, heard him asking what kind of Cd's are those.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I remember those 45 s. And even the 8 tracks.
> 
> - Eric


*Sorry brother I can go back to 4 tracks *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- your uncle Charlie was trying to visit me last night. We both awoke to post another day… And after you post maybe I can find a better Golden Acorn…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Remember those cylinders to.
> 
> Had a garage sale back in the 90 s, had some 45 s in there. A kid comes in with his mom, heard him asking what kind of Cd s are those.
> 
> - Eric


Today the youth listens with Air Pods…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa 1500 ft for a well? crazy

I tosed my LP's when we came south.

Speaking of music, if you get a chance watch a documentary called "The tree man" about Chuck Level.

I remember stumbling apon MTVs unplugged while flipping channels, Clapton was on. I had to watch. towards the end of that show Clapton says something that sounded like Tocqueville. I never knew what he was saying until the "Tree man" it was about Chuck Leavell. Chuck was an Alman Bother, a Rolling Stone the list goes on. You have likely heard everything he has played on.

my latest work










Next up a entry hall table from a Mahogony curtesy of Irma . No real design yet.

Bandit Gator aide yes, I hear pickle juice works too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I remember those 45 s. And even the 8 tracks.
> 
> - Eric


My first were 4 tracks. One night at apprentice class my 4 tracks were stolen out of my car ;( The industry had moved to 8 tracks. The insurance company paid for me to modernize my system 

Attempted car jacking a few miles south at a stop light last night. Anyone passing through WW needs to be aware, doors locked, and leave enough room to pull out of the traffic line in an emergency. Downward spiral continues ;(((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, Table looking good  The well driller told him they would probably not find water going deeper and they didn't. Later he did get water at another location on the property at a normal depth.


----------



## bandit571

Timer in the shop was set at 60 minutes, for today's episode…..wound up at 90 minutes for today..Overtime on Sundays?

Hmmm..Batio, Apice, Sarzo, Cristea.."Call to arms"

Processing the photos from the shop….hinges are installed, BTW

Carne Asada for Lunch..and still full..

BRB…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Which of these animals can sleep standing up?

https://www.triviaclue.com/question/IErNWFNwCx/Which-Of-These-Animals-Can-Sleep-Standing-Up?


----------



## EricFai

A horse of course.


----------



## bandit571

had 3 tasks to do, today…









Foot pads were the easy ones…









Just nail them in place….next, needed a place to set the chest down on the floor, where I can work on it..









Push the tablesaw back out of the way, for now…sweep the floor…









Ready to go…hinges? weren't..









Needed to flatten that big, ugly GAP….we have ways..









The "Gap Fixer" 









Squeeze Play?









No mo gaps…..do a bit of lay outs









Have the tools to do a bit of chopping..









And set up the router PLANE…to clean up..









Test fit..









Rinse and repeat 3 times…and install..









And that will do for today…90 minutes total time…

Might get the latches on…tomorrow?


----------



## controlfreak

Got some shop time in. Was able to fix some poor fit issues on my window but I think I need to dig into my story stick to fix some discrepancies. Anyway the carcass s done, muntins are next.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A horse of course.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is a history of safety standards. June 24th was the anniversary of the Surfside condo collapse. Obviously a greed disaster ;((

The Triangle Shirtwaist Factory fire in 1911 was one of the deadliest in U.S. history with 146 fatalities, mostly young immigrant women. It was a significant motivation for organizing labor and creating safety standards and building codes. The International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers and the National Fire Protection Association's electrical code were all established in the 1890s because electrical power was so dangerous to life property. 
It took 60 years for the Occupational Safety and Health Act to become law in 1970. I was shocked when Washington State adopted the Uniform Building Code in 1974. There was no standard building code here before that. The electrical code was 80 years old and the state finally adopted a building code! In the 1970s the Ford Pinto was limited to 27 fatalities before it was recalled.

Wall Street introduced management's Myopic Financial Focus Policy ignoring safety standards in the 1990s. I talked to a young man who had completed his MBA a few years ago. He said nothing will change soon; that is what they teach in college now. Managers like Pacific Gas & Electric (PG&E) sacrificed over 100 ignoring safety standards for power distribution and natural gas. The Wall Street Journal reported a few years ago the safety budget was diverted to shareholder dividends and upper management bonuses. The 6-month safety inspection was reduced to 5 years! PG&E "pleaded guilty to 84 counts of involuntary manslaughter for causing the deadly and massive Camp Fire, which tore through communities in the northern part of the state in 2018 in what is considered the worst wildfire in modern state history." "In 2020, Pacific Gas & Electric's equipment sparked a wildfire that killed four people and destroyed hundreds of homes in Northern California." The dead tree that hit their powerline igniting the fire was identified for removal 2 years ago. On June 9, 2022, the company pleaded not guilty to involuntary manslaughter and other charges.

Since 2005 Boeing sacrificed 564 with the 737 ignoring safety standards and taking the FAA down with them. A division of Kimberly Clark sacrificed over 500 with their defective surgical gowns. Their CEO was on CBS 60 Minutes saying the failure rate is not as bad as published. The defective gowns that fell apart when removed from the box were not tested! The Seattle tower crane collapse killed 4 ignoring safety. The list goes on and on. The only one sentenced to prison was the president of Peanut Corporation of America with 9 fatalities and millions of sick people. He got 28 years.

There were 3 standard building codes in the US. Big Biz common complait is they are too strict and complicated. There were negotiations with NFPA to standardize the building codes. Their standards are too high ;(( That did not last long. The first edition of the International Building Code was published in 2000. They reduced standards. An example is the amount of earth against a retaining wall. They changed t to 4 feet from the Uniform Building Code's 2 feet. The engineer's design for the perpetrator's illegal masonry wall increases the size of the stabilizing blocks when the fill dirt is a foot deep.

In the 2021 Voter's Pamphlet, our Mayor confessed to being a Boeing financial leader. Auburn does not need that kind of leadership. The city accommodates violations of structural, fire, and propane codes in addition to the line of sight standards for driveways on our 35 mph with occasional speeders doing 60 mph. Allowing a 6-foot high masonry wall on top of the ground like a 32-ton domino adjacent to a 1,000-gallon propane tank when the magnitude 9+ Cascadia Subduction zone earthquake is insane! The average person ignoring safety will be prosecuted for vehicular homicide with one or two victims. Greed seems to be a legal motivation, eh? Are these managers and politicians psychopaths? Psychologists say they have many common traits but better self-control.
History is a continuous cycle. Why does every generation have to learn the hard way?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-*


----------



## EricFai

Finished up the last set of boxes today.









Project link: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/423605


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- nice work…


----------



## EricFai

DW, thank you. Who knows, there might be someone else that wants to barter.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* History is a continuous cycle. Why does every generation have to learn the hard way?

Quick answer "laws" and court rulings. Tort law is the branch of the law that deals with civil suits, with the exception of disputes involving contracts.
Tort law is considered to be a form of restorative justice since it seeks to remedy losses or injury by providing monetary compensation.
There are three main categories of tort law, including suits alleging negligence, intentional harm, and strict liability.

Yes to what you are saying but one should you go back and look into the history of law- from when our modern legal system history started to today. It is designed to evolve with society and establish case law… Abortion from the changes in Roe to the recent SCOTUS ruling.

I am proud of what you are doing to bring attention to social misdeeds and if this is some solace; I often use* "Plant the seeds and God will harvest."*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, thank you. Who knows, there might be someone else that wants to barter.
> 
> - Eric


I am happy with our deal and open to barter with others. I liked the e-mail that you sent me and I wish others would join us in a Barter…

Should anyone want a fair Barter then deal with Eric…


----------



## EricFai

I wanted to share that photo with you. I thought of a frame at first. I think the single board looks and works better.

I'm working on one with Corelz.


----------



## bandit571

For those wondering about the size of the chest I am working on..

Counting the lid and the foot pads, stands 17-5/8" tall….front to back it is 17-1/8"...end to end it is 36-1/4" long..could almost bury Bilbo Baggins in it…but, I think not.

May try to install the latches, tomorrow..we'll see…


----------



## bandit571

BTW: remember back during the New Yankee Workshop days? Norm was trying out a new system…









Similar to this "Montana Brand" Drill/Driver….there is an insert that fits into the end collar….one end of the insert has a pilot drill/countersink , unlock the collar, and..









The other end hold the driver tip of your choice…pull the collar back to lock…

So, one can drill a countersunk pilot hole, switch ends and then drive a screw…

I was using that VIX bit to center the pilot holes into the hinge's holes….

I think that Menard's sells a version of that Montana Brand kit….for a lot more than the $10 I paid at a garage sale


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* very impressive since you are able to handle it by yourself… We will be waiting to see more… great job.

As for Bilbo…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Is that gold or brass? )


----------



## EricFai

That is a good size chest. It would make a nice blanket chest or toy box. Gives me an idea.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Archimedes' principle


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, Are you saying there is justice in Tort Law? Washington courts allow local governments to ignore any law they chose according to numerous attorneys. The code violations need serious injury, property loss, or fatality(ies) for a cause of action ;(( The stated purpose of the codes is to prevent those.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Finished up the last set of boxes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project link: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/423605
> 
> - Eric


definitely top3, congrats


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> BTW: remember back during the New Yankee Workshop days? Norm was trying out a new system…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


No, but I used a lot of those systems  They were handy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW, Are you saying there is justice in Tort Law?* Washington courts allow local governments to ignore any law they chose according to numerous attorneys. The code violations need serious injury, property loss, or fatality(ies) for a cause of action ;(( The stated purpose of the codes is to prevent those.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I am saying that the history of our legal system started it British law circa 1500…. JUSTICE if you win your case then :>)) if you lose:>((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Archimedes' principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What does that have to do with the discussion? I'm too dense to displace enough water to matter ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Several drownings here with hot temp and hypothermic water temps in lakes and rivers ;(( Sad days in WW!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you God- I am getting my 1st big monsoon rain tonight… well needed for our drought and my water bill…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DW, Are you saying there is justice in Tort Law?* Washington courts allow local governments to ignore any law they chose according to numerous attorneys. The code violations need serious injury, property loss, or fatality(ies) for a cause of action ;(( The stated purpose of the codes is to prevent those.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I am saying that the history of our legal system started it British law circa 1500…. JUSTICE if you win your case then :>)) if you lose:>((
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When Washington courts allow local governments to ignore any law they chose according to numerous attorneys there is too much corruption to promote safety. they do the same with criminals here: https://mynorthwest.com/3512581/leaders-debate-new-gun-laws-while-14-time-felon-was-free-during-blaine-drive-by-frustrated-sheriff-tells-dori/


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Is that gold or brass? )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hobby Lobby Acrylic Paint?

Morning world. Start of a trial for this house. Son and DIL off for a short Vacation. We get to dog sit their Corgi, Dickens. He does not get along with the Daughters Corgi puppy. The old Lab just ignores them all. 
If I am absent from posting, then know I have fled or need help. Will need help. 2 Corgi's means lots of barking, bad behavior, all kinds of mischief. 
May just go hide in the shop, the shop door does have a lock, can turn on several machines to drown out the barking and the pleas to come help.

will survive.

Was bribed this am, wife had coffee ready and German link sausages, muffins for breakfast.

DW: You have the Golden Acorn. Okay. Now about lesser achievements, Pewter Peanut. (S. GA is peanut growing area) for just a nice mention. Silver Walnut for nice but not golden and a third place Brass Pecan. 
Obvviously this has problems of assessing the levels and not harming egos. Just a thought.

The Corgi is here, later, maybe.


----------



## bandit571

Monday, Monday….woke up to the sounds of a crew out in the street in front of my house…laying down a layer of FRESH, SMELLY Asphalt…..yum….

Laundry Detail, this morning, after Pills, of course….Had me own Work Zone going on, so..excuse the mess..









Needed to center the latches on the raised panels…









And a few needful tools…









Plus the old wax candle to lube the threads of the screws…
Unlatched?









And "Latched up tight"...









Colonial Maple even with Amber Shellac…is a NO-GO at this station…..dumped the can of stain into the quart of Witch's Brew Stain…try again..









Will give it a coat of Amber Shellac later….waiting on the Washer-Machine to get done…

Don't ya just LUV the smell of Asphalt in the morning?


----------



## BurlyBob

I got out to the shop around 5:30 am to beat the heat and got some serious planing done to the bench top.

The wife just informed me that my 5 year old grandson caught Covid from our 2 year old grandson.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Don t ya just LUV the smell of Asphalt in the morning?
> 
> - bandit571


*The Smell of Napalm In the Morning - Apocalypse Now*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* when I give a Gold acorn it is 24K, but only for 24K projects. As for a silver Walnut, post a project, just for you…


----------



## 987Ron

My Silver Walnut entry.

Made a second one of this for a Porsche owner and friend. The wood is Jatoba sometimes called Brazilian Cherry. 
Splines on the corner are the German Flag colors using yellowheart, ebony, redheart. Inlay is the Porsche Hood Ornament.

6" x 6' x 5" Cork on the bottom in the inside.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron, that's really fantastic. I really like that angle on the top.

I'm throwing in the towel/sweat rag. It's noon and 94. Time for a cold one and ac.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

very sweet box, Ron!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

charlie dont surf…......

Me love you long time…....

prolly my all-time favorite movie.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My Silver Walnut entry.
> 
> Made a second one of this for a Porsche owner and friend. The wood is Jatoba sometimes called Brazilian Cherry.
> Splines on the corner are the German Flag colors using yellowheart, ebony, redheart. Inlay is the Porsche Hood Ornament.
> 
> 6" x 6 x 5" Cork on the bottom in the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## EricFai

Very nice box Ron, the beveled top is wonderful.


----------



## bandit571

"Staying, in the rear with the gear" What happens IF there is no "Rear"?


----------



## DS

Ron - very nice!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "Staying, in the rear with the gear" What happens IF there is no "Rear"?
> 
> - bandit571











the Alamo


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Changing the Oil? on a shop air compressor*










*What intervals do you guys recommend…*


----------



## 987Ron

Whatever the manual says.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

whatever you do, DW, make sure to tighten it again until the threads strip out, then back off a 1/4 turn. Should be good. /sarc.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

It just dawned on me, that movie quote: "me love you long time," is from Full Metal Jacket - also a good one, but not as good as that other one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Changing the Oil? on a shop air compressor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What intervals do you guys recommend…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Synthetic oil, every 5 years.


----------



## BurlyBob

Damn, it's hot outside 95+. Good thing I've got a few cold ones in the freezer.

Guess I'll do some studying for the next few steps on the bench.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Proche boxes are first class, Ron.

DW, I agree with Ron's comment above. I never should have made the facetious comment about Gold Medal. Natural acorns should be good eunf )


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Ron very cool box.

Golf club board meeting most of the day yesterday. We did a SWOT analysis (someone shoot me).

BBob, can we see progress on your bench?

I am going to start on the Mahogony slab, flatten, and remove spongy wood etc.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…way too earl-eye in the marnin for me….going to need a nap, later…

Need to change router bits in the corded router, today….we'll see…

Pills taken…may see about a Sausage and Swiss Cheese on a Toasted English Muffin in a little bit…


----------



## 987Ron

A good morning to all. Breakfast is late, Corgi's came first. Lot of barking here, can hardly hear any of you. Oops sorry reading your post still a lot of barking to over come. 2 more days of Corgi sitting. Wife is doing most of it.

Coffee is helping get the mind on track Bit cloudy out, may have a shower or two this afternoon. 94 expected.

Will escape for an errand or two and some short shop time.

Breakfast calls, eggs, ham pieces, English muffin.


----------



## bandit571

That will teach me..way too early to be in the shop..router bit changed out to a round-over..









Run on all the outside corners..









And then each side was sanded after the router went by..









Then everything was given it's 1st coat of Witch's Brew Stain…









1st coat..because some of the spalted areas were more like a sponge…stain just soaked in…will come back this evening, add a 2nd coat where needed…..maybe tomorrow I can see about a coat of varnish?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Proche boxes are first class, Ron.
> 
> DW, I agree with Ron s comment above. I never should have made the facetious comment about Gold Medal. Natural acorns should be good eunf )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- nice progress.










*BB-* a few pics of the bench would be nice to see.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Canadian Company Pledges To Produce TWO BILLION BUGS Per Year For Human Consumption*

BREAKFAST HOUR SO NO PICTURES

https://www.infowars.com/posts/canadian-company-pledges-to-produce-two-billion-bugs-per-year-for-human-consumption/


----------



## 987Ron

Here are some pics of a tape measure I have. It was my Dads. He was an engineer with Phillip's Petroleum Co. and also built violins. Why or where he got it i have no idea. Never seen one like it. 
Thought all might be interested. At least 50 yrs old. 
Easy accurate way to draw arcs or circles.

Views of the side to show marking, made in Sweden.

!


















To draw a circle, pull tape out to radius wanted, and screw down the locking rod which also extends the pivot point.









Hole in the end of tape is for pencil or making device. Insert pivot into workpiece, draw the circle.



















Interesting and fun to play with, pivot is very sharp and can pierce the skin, do not ask how I know.

It is a left handed tape measure. Know the difference in a right or left handed tape measure?


----------



## 987Ron

PS Lee Valley sells both left and right handed tape measures. I have one of each. Have won a few fun bets that there is such a thing as a right or left handed tape measure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Proche boxes are first class, Ron.
> 
> DW, I agree with Ron s comment above. I never should have made the facetious comment about Gold Medal. Natural acorns should be good eunf )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here are some pics of a tape measure I have. It was my Dads. He was an engineer with Phillip s Petroleum Co. and also built violins. Why or where he got it i have no idea. Never seen one like it.
> Thought all might be interested. At least 50 yrs old.
> Easy accurate way to draw arcs or circles.
> 
> Views of the side to show marking, made in Sweden.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To draw a circle, pull tape out to radius wanted, and screw down the locking rod which also extends the pivot point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hole in the end of tape is for pencil or making device. Insert pivot into workpiece, draw the circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting and fun to play with, pivot is very sharp and can pierce the skin, do not ask how I know.
> 
> It is a left handed tape measure. Know the difference in a right or left handed tape measure?
> 
> - 987Ron


Interesting tool for sure


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That will teach me..way too early to be in the shop..router bit changed out to a round-over..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run on all the outside corners..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then each side was sanded after the router went by..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then everything was given it s 1st coat of Witch s Brew Stain…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st coat..because some of the spalted areas were more like a sponge…stain just soaked in…will come back this evening, add a 2nd coat where needed…..maybe tomorrow I can see about a coat of varnish?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, here's those bench photos. I've got it upside down to make sure the legs fit the mortises. Tomorrow I'm going to get the legs marked for the bottom shelf mortises and the two cross stretcher that will support the bench top. Lots of other stuff to think about and plan.



























This is an annoying issue. I managed to reduce this gap it to some degree. Guess I'll have to fill it with glue and saw dust.



















Any way I'm still making slow progress on 'Bruiser'.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* That is a beauty. Thx and I am sure others will appreciate what you are accomplishing. Remember to stay hydrated (H2O)...


----------



## Peteybadboy

BBob really looking good!

My work today. sanded a Mahogony slab, chopped out the punk (not much) carved out an imbedded branch or bark. That might look good with dyed epoxy fil.










8 feet long 24" wide.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Animal shelters report fewer adoptions, more surrenders as life goes 'back to normal'*

https://www.freep.com/story/news/nonprofits/2022/06/25/michigan-animal-shelters-report-fewer-adoptions-more-surrenders/7695322001/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*One of my favorite joints…*










*DOWEL JOINERY: Why It's Easy to Love This Great Woodworking Technique*

https://baileylineroad.com/dowel-joinery-basics/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

9 posts to 4000- Bandit if you don't post a reply then I will load acorns.
Congratulations on the success of this forum….......


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, that chest is looking really nice.

Ron, that is a cool tape measure. I never heard of a left or right handed one. Have to look into that one.

Bob, the bench is coming alone. Thanks for posting.

Petey, the slab looks nice.

DW, I use the Shopsmith set as a boring tool to do my dowel joint.


----------



## bandit571

Just checked on the chest…it NOW has a coat of Amber Shellac….will rub it out in the morning, and see IF some varnish can go on…

Stay tuned…


----------



## bandit571

And..a front view..
.








One of the ends..









The view of the back..









And along the top of the lid…









Started this Project on the 26th of May….


----------



## bandit571

Haven't decided on the inside of this chest, yet….as it takes FOREVER to get the smell out….Might just do the inside of the lid?


----------



## bandit571

Still have almostt 20 linear of 1×6 Maple left over….for July"s project…hmmm..


----------



## bandit571

In another thread….where they are talking about fixing broken Bandsaw blades…

Remember the older Machine Shop Bandsaws…..with the big dial to adjust the speed…..and bolted to the outfeed side of the saw….was a device to actually weld broken blades back together…


----------



## bandit571

having a bowl of Shredded Wheat at the moment….BTW…


----------



## bandit571

And there ya go…4000 posts


----------



## splintergroup

> In another thread….where they are talking about fixing broken Bandsaw blades…
> 
> Remember the older Machine Shop Bandsaws…..with the big dial to adjust the speed…..and bolted to the outfeed side of the saw….was a device to actually weld broken blades back together…
> 
> - bandit571


Yep, I remember the big "DoAll" with the welder in JHS shop. It was most often used to thread a blade through a hole for an inside cut (ala scroll sawing for large items)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What Are Knock Knock Jokes?*

A knock-knock joke is a simple "call and response" activity involving two people. It is an interactive activity with lots of 'pun'. The jokes are not educational but they make you think.

The first knock-knock joke, in its standard form, was published in a newspaper in the 1930s, although a variant of the format was introduced as a children's game in 1929. A knock-knock joke usually has five lines, and goes like this:

Punster: Knock, knock!
Recipient: Who's there?
Punster: One or two-word (variable) response, which sometimes can be a name
Recipient: Repetition of the reply followed by the word 'who'.
Punster: The punch line, which involves misuse of the word for 'pun'.

*70. This one just beets them!

Knock, Knock!
Who's there?
Beets!
Beets who?

Punch: Beets me! I thought you knew.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *What Are Knock Knock Jokes?*
> 
> A knock-knock joke is a simple "call and response" activity involving two people. It is an interactive activity with lots of 'pun'. The jokes are not educational but they make you think.
> 
> The first knock-knock joke, in its standard form, was published in a newspaper in the 1930s, although a variant of the format was introduced as a children's game in 1929. A knock-knock joke usually has five lines, and goes like this:
> 
> Punster: Knock, knock!
> Recipient: Who's there?
> Punster: One or two-word (variable) response, which sometimes can be a name
> Recipient: Repetition of the reply followed by the word 'who'.
> Punster: The punch line, which involves misuse of the word for 'pun'.
> 
> *70. This one just beets them!
> 
> Knock, Knock!
> Who's there?
> Beets!
> Beets who?
> 
> Punch: Beets me! I thought you knew.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found this from Stumpy and it brought back memories, of a woodworker who attempted "Chairmaker" projects. After making a few attempts I came to the conclusion; There are skills in woodworking that one needs to specialize in and lathe and chairs with spindles… And what I remember circa 1980's before the CNC, the skill to drill the correct angle to drill for the spindles. I thought that this video may be helpful or informative…










*An EYEBALL guided power drill - Holes at any angle!*






Any chairmaker out there? I did design a CNC file to cut out a contoured wooden seat. Another project in the files…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* A real LOL on seeing the Acorn. I hope that it can be a Woodshed to mean +1…

If things get wild on the posts then I may try this one- let me know?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* A real LOL on seeing the Acorn. I hope that it can be a Woodshed to mean +1…
> 
> If things get wild on the posts then I may try this one- let me know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I think it is! I got a bushel to pass out )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Morning coffee is abrew. dogs are barking. Last day of corgi sitting. Yeah.

Big lab took exception to the Corgi trying to get into her morning food. A good nip and a couple of growls and the Corgi decided to retreat. They were suppose to be apart in different areas separated by a shut door. Corgi learned about old Labs. Stay off my food bowl.

Dqy will get better. Muffin ready

later


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken…Sausage patties (2) slice of Swiss Cheese, on a Toasted English Muffin….Diet Mountain Dew to wash them all down..

Not enough Varnish on hand in the shop….may just go with the Shellac as the finish coats,, we'll see…


----------



## bandit571

Shellac has been thinned down..was a 2 pound cut, now its is about a 1 pound cut…..

3 matching handles have been bought at Lowes, along with 2 cheap paint brushes….might head to the shop in a little bit…Film @ 2300hrs….

New Yankee Workshop (Season #1) built a chest like this in on 30 minute program….taken me 5 weeks, so far….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lately, I have been seeing interest in a* wood charcuterie board*

I decided to look into it. There are soo many interesting options.










Since I have a laser and CNC; and a large supply of wide wood board lumber- could be my next project. I believe that attached feet would be a must.

Here is a Pinterest link…

https://www.google.com/search?q=wood+charcuterie+board&tbm=isch&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS880US880&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiB0vqm8NL4AhXgkGoFHVi3AE4QrNwCKAB6BQgBEO4D&biw=1730&bih=845


----------



## bandit571

handles have been installed…despite their protests…
2nd coat of Shellac has been applied….underside of the lid is now stained…May head back down this evening (with the camera, this time) and see how things look….


----------



## EricFai

Since package was delivered, I posted my latest project. Simple sliding box, housing a Bevel Gauge.










For those interested:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/423623


----------



## bandit571

PIP time….









Front view…and, with the lid opened..









And one end..









Needs a good rub down, and a final top coat….and maybe it will be done….?


----------



## 1thumb

> Lately, I have been seeing interest in a* wood charcuterie board*
> 
> I decided to look into it. There are soo many interesting options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have a laser and CNC; and a large supply of wide wood board lumber- could be my next project. I believe that attached feet would be a must.
> 
> Here is a Pinterest link…
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=wood+charcuterie+board&tbm=isch&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS880US880&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiB0vqm8NL4AhXgkGoFHVi3AE4QrNwCKAB6BQgBEO4D&biw=1730&bih=845
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


More ideas
https://bigwoodboards.com/


----------



## 987Ron

Dentist today so a bit grumpy. Sorry. Just replace a temp crown with the permanent one. Not a big deal.

Early bedtime. Never followed trends or fads in woodworking, clothes, or other things. Just a weird old man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Never followed trends or fads in woodworking, clothes, or other things. Just a weird old man.
> 
> - 987Ron


I would like to agree but regardless I like the overall outcome when I follow or watch a fad that turns into modern convenience. Just look at the woodworking industry from hand tools to power to computer-assisted Festools, CNC, and such. All require skill to use them.

Question to all: the tooth crown? did you go with the traditional gold or the ever-improving options…










Interesting article…

https://www.citydentists.co.nz/dental-blog/dental-treatment/whats-the-difference-between-ceramic-and-porcelain-dental-crowns/

What's the difference between ceramic and porcelain dental crowns?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1T-* interesting link. Myself, I always like seeing the trends that are going on in woodworking…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* nice project and I already sent your project an Acorn… Yet as a friend here are a few more…










Still in the software design progress…

*BB-* I have not forgotten your bench a true legacy in the making…

*Bandit-*


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, wonderful chest. Watching for the project post.


----------



## DevinT

> Bandit- is this what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LoL! Very funny. Might have to steal that.


----------



## DevinT

> Did have a bit of time in the shop today. Milled some blanks for 5 Marking Knifes. Ready to glue up prior to shaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


They look wonderful, Eric!


----------



## DevinT

> Sadly, I see Mike s thread is closed. I wish him only the best, a very good recovery and much good health.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I don't know what happened. I came in to triumphantly declare victory of the 18-month long Air Conditioning project and found Moke's closed a few days ago.

*EDIT:* Found Mike's post and will be hoping for the best. Hope surgery goes well.


----------



## DevinT

I finally got the HVAC hood done for portable A/C intake/exhaust through an awning window.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bandit- is this what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> LoL! Very funny. Might have to steal that.
> 
> - DevinT


The vectors are free from me to others. Recently, we have had "barter" going on. It was a success for me. Glad to see you stopping in…

*Bandit*, I will make and send it to you without barter. Also, we can add or subtract things on the placard. Let me know…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Devin- *

I add an Acorn instead of a plus 1… interesting engineering and post; nice job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice project Eric. Wish I had not been disabled by this Wicked World and was able to do something besides sit here and document the chity's criminal activities and try to protect lives. I usually do not sleep more than a few hours at a time. Last night was only about 3 ;(( I was trying to get back to sleep when the Ring camera alerted me to prowlers looking to steal the catalytic converter on my 99 Ford diesel. Their car had no license plate. The lowlife and career criminal communities are protected from police pursuit. They do not have to stop for any traffic violations if they don't want a ticket! Lots of cars on the road in WW without license plates.

I have wondered why I spontaneously reacted to protect large groups of people and save lives to my own detriment in some cases. CBS 60 minutes recently had Abigail Marsh who is a psychologist and neuroscientist working as a professor at Georgetown University. She was saved when she was 19 years old by a stranger who left when she was safe. She has no idea who he was. That motivated her to become a neuroscientist and research why some people do that. She studies the spontaneous heroes and psychopaths; opposites. People with a larger than average amygdala instinctively respond to people who are in intimate danger without thinking or considering their own risks. That is a mental defect in a world dominated by psychopathic managers with self-control ;(( Two examples reported by the news are Amazon's warehouse injury rate is twice the industry average. Big pharma quit producing cheap lifesaving generic drugs in the last 2 decades according to CBS 60 Minutes. They have replaced them with drugs costing as much as 6 digits per dose ;(( Even worse, the government ignores their greedy management policies and increasing deaths!

This is about the tenth time I have gone up against the authoritarians to protect a large group of people's safety. The first was a superintendent exhausting heaters into a job site with about 35 workmen to save heat. He maintains first place because he would have had serious injuries and dead bodies within a couple of hours. The mayor bragged about chity code enforcement in the state of the chity address 3 years in a row. She said they corrected about 1,100 violations mostly overgrown lots and unmowed lawns. Her administration remains in second place maximizing risks to the 20 homes and lives of up to 60 people, including 18 children, in the 150-yard radius first responders are advised to keep clear in a propane emergency. The chity accommodates violations of propane, fire, and structural codes waiting for a triggering event; wildfire or the magnitude 9+ Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquake. It will be the largest natural disaster to ever hit the US with 70,000 square miles of destruction. The good news is a magnitude 10 is not possible but it will still be over 1,000 times greater than any quake in this area since January 26, 1700. FEMA and the insurance companies should not have to mop up the mayor's mess ;(((

Third place is a manager who refused to verify safety circuits in 4 boilers in elementary schools. The programmer made an error leaving a boiler on when it was started. The engineer's design bypassed the high-temperature cutout. The pressure relief valve prevented a boiler explosion in the elementary school. The control company manager refused to allow verifying the safety circuits in 4 previous boilers without a programming error. He is in 3rd place behind the chity because there was a level of redundancy to save the schools; the pressure relief valves. Next is an engineer who would not approve a modification adding redundancy to his design. His chip collection system in a wood plant being used for boiler fuel set the plant on fire 6 months after it opened.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- looks like a good post I will re-read it with a better understanding tomorrow…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- looks like a good post I will re-read it with a better understanding tomorrow…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too bad it is a warning about the downward spiral of society ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I finally got the HVAC hood done for portable A/C intake/exhaust through an awning window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Welcome aboard Devin. I was thinking about a portable AC unit but the furnace was on this morning ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is why we appreciate your post… You post Acorn quality but best read in the AM…

This is for your continued insight…










Night all…


----------



## DevinT

Thanks all. Time for bed now. Sleep well.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont know about "downward spiral," Topa. Some pessimists might say it is more like when you are cruising downhill on a skateboard and hit a stone and then faceplant on the asphalt. Lol.

Or, some might say where there is suffering, elsewhere there is rejoicing; where there is despair, elsewhere there is hope.



> Too bad it is a warning about the downward spiral of society ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Here, we were rejoicing. 25th Silver wedding anniversary yesterday. We went here, ate huge variety of stuff that lives in shells and calls the sea home. Mobs of mostly well-behaved tourists, many Majorquin familes out for dinner; no one seemed to be concerned about the "downward spiral."

Port de Alcudia


----------



## EricFai

Devin, thanks. And great job on the AC conversion.

Topa, hard to say what this world is coming to. There is crime in this area, some folks have the nerve to seal vehicles and trailers in the middle of the day. As for codes, they seem to do a good job at enforcement.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about, in the shop at 7 taking one glue up out of clamps and putting in the next. As it has been said, you can never have to many clamps.

Now for more coffee and breakfast.

Shop time today. Be warm outside and humid. Chance of rain in the afternoon.

Our political system needs to have the medical rule "Do No Harm"


----------



## bandit571

Topa: Another song for you to listen to and consider….

Liliac: "We are the Children" (original) and their cover of "Symphony of Destruction" (by Megadeath)...

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

From the "Did you know" department:

In the background of a lot of my shop photos, you will see a small 3 wheel Craftsman (Emerson) 12" Bandsaw….

It was needing new tires, one year….found them in the rack with the Dirt Devil Drive belts….turns out, they made a size just perfect for the 6" diameter wheels on that bandsaw. Tight enough you do not need to glue them in place.

As for the current floor model I have….(80" blade) Have replaced to tire on the upper wheel…hot water, thin strip of metal…had to replace the tire with the wheel still in the bandsaw..PITA.


----------



## bandit571

A coat of clear gloss poly has been applied to the Chest…..waiting on that to dry….

2 Pork Sausage Patties, 3 slices Provolone Cheese + Toasted English Muffin ( Thomas ORIGINAL) for brunch…

Errands After Lunch…


----------



## BurlyBob

Got the nasty part of the yard work done. Now I've got a trip to the dump to unload my trailer. The diabetes told me to stop and get something to eat. I'm all good now just waiting for a friend to drop in and check on the bench then it's off to the dump. Boy, don't I live life on the edge?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of provolone >>> one of my alltime favs >>>

Start with something like this, a little olive oil over it in a baking dish, lots and lots of oregano, sun-dried tomatoes, chopped walnuts!!!










End up with this >>>










Deelish!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* I like to use nuts with the meal- Cashews, walnuts and I haven't used Acorns yet…

The cheese bake that you posted…


----------



## 987Ron

DW If you use acorns for food, then boil them, simmer them in water, Pour through a sieve the water will be tan with tannin, do it again and again until the water runs clear. Get all the tannin our. Do not use green acorns, bad for you. Tannin is bitter and a cause of cancer. The bitterness is the thing that will stop you. Have read that different varieties of Oak acorns all have a slightly different flavor. Never done a taste test. Have a Saw tooth Oak (Quercus acutissima) in the yard if you want to try that species. Saw tooth oaks are the first every season to produce acorns, usually Sept. while other oaks much later.

Looked all that up just because we have a saw tooth oak. The leaves have a saw tooth edge. Lots of acorns every year.


----------



## DevinT

Today I learned Quercus is a genus. So that means the Quercus magazine sold by Lee Valley is essentially titled "Oak"?


----------



## splintergroup

Yeah, Things like that bug me.

Living in the southwest, I see lots of names like "Buena Vista", etc. that sound exotic and special, but really is just "good view".

Makes me wonder if somewhere in Mexico there is a place called "Good View" where everyone thinks they are living someplace exotic???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thx Ron and Devin- *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I dont know about "downward spiral," Topa. Some pessimists might say it is more like when you are cruising downhill on a skateboard and hit a stone and then faceplant on the asphalt. Lol.
> 
> Or, some might say where there is suffering, elsewhere there is rejoicing; where there is despair, elsewhere there is hope.
> 
> Too bad it is a warning about the downward spiral of society ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The pessimists say *crashing and burning* ;((( Optimists say downward spiral ;(

The American economy was the most powerful force for good of mankind. The nation's economic engine drove the standard of living to unimaginable heights. I was raised with kids whose dad's were the single income for the family working minimum wage or slightly above as farm laborers. There were no violent homeless camps, drug cartels importing lethal doses, home invasions, carjackings at stop lights or stop signs, or drive-by shootings. I remember when home invasions and drive-by shootings were introduced into the melting pot in the 1970s. We were told they were isolated in an immigrant community and there was no public risk. I wondered when the drug gangs would adopt them. It was in the 80s when the expansion started.

When I was in grade school they drove it into our heads the Great Depression could not happen again because safety regulations were in place to prevent it. When they started repealing the regulations in the late 70s I thought the regulators' were probably smarter than the greedy repealers ;( The Savings and Loan (S&L) Crisis started less than a decade later in 1986 ;( We built things like the Interstate Freeway system in the Abundance Phase that we could no longer maintain in the Greed Phase ;((

There was no welfare system in the 50s. Everyone had pride and religious groups provided for the poor. After the Great Society welfare system started in the 60s, the late, great Paul Harvey reported we had spent more than the value of the stock market and all the farmland in the US and the poor were worse off than they were before welfare started. Today 50% of Americans cannot come up with $500 cash in an emergency. 70% cannot come up with $1,000 cash. That would be about $47 and $98 in 1954. 2008 Great Recession was averted by the imagination of Fed Chair Ben Bernanke. The banks were not expected to open on September 30, 2008, by some of the officials. One senator told his wife to go to every ATM and withdraw as much cash as possible. Interest rates at 0% and the Fed printing money since. They are out of options and there will be no saving the next time ;(((

We are having record-setting fires in the west, record floods in the north, and record-setting tornados and hurricanes in the SE. Time to be aware and make significant plans, eh? Emergency Preparedness Presentations here in the biggest earthquake zone to ever hit the US say only 40% consider it and only 14% will make any significant preparations. I had called 911 about the thieves and attempts at least 31 times in 2.5 years. In the early 90s our county councilman Paul Barden told me I have unreasonable expectations. Park my van in my driveway and have my tools and materials in it in the morning to go directly to the job site without stopping for replacements. My expectations are more unreasonable today ;( No home invasion, no prepper spray by each door, no carjacking's in pickup lines or at stop lights, no assaults of elderly women at public transit stations or grocery store parking lots in the middle of the day …...................


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa: Another song for you to listen to and consider….
> 
> Liliac: "We are the Children" (original) and their cover of "Symphony of Destruction" (by Megadeath)...
> 
> Morning to ya….
> 
> - bandit571


I vaguely recall a song by that or a similar name "We are the Children" . It did not show up googling.


----------



## bandit571

varnish is dry…chest looks a bit shinier is all…will post the earlier ones as a Project in a little bit….

91 degrees for the high, today….and I am feeling it….not a good thing, either…


----------



## bandit571

Posted as a Project….


----------



## bandit571

> Topa: Another song for you to listen to and consider….
> 
> Liliac: "We are the Children" (original) and their cover of "Symphony of Destruction" (by Megadeath)...
> 
> Morning to ya….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I vaguely recall a song by that or a similar name "We are the Children" . It did not show up googling.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Liliac has their own web site..BTW….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Posted as a Project….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## EricFai

And the project is sweet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, hard to say what this world is coming to. There is crime in this area, some folks have the nerve to seal vehicles and trailers in the middle of the day. As for codes, they seem to do a good job at enforcement.
> - Eric


They do here too. No prosecution for property crimes;((

I hope most places enforce basic codes. This chity won't even enforce their own ordinance against using masonry "fences" as retaining walls. The ordinance allowing masonry "fences" without any footing or embedded foundation is a violation of state law ;( An engineer's evaluation said it does not meet wind load or seismic standards. The fix-it design said to epoxy 104 5/8" rebars 6 inches deep into the existing base and pour half cubic yard concrete blocks to stabilize it. I was outside working on our RV during the month they were doing it. I did not hear a single hole being drilled. On the day they approved the end visible from the street being used as an illegal retaining wall, the landscaping was not disturbed. No excavation. The inspector approved the rebar epoxied in the base 5 feet below the undisturbed landscaping in solid earth. 4 days later he approved the half cubic yard concrete blocks under the undisturbed landscaping in solid earth.

During the pandemic we needed a final inspection for bathroom remodels. I asked if the inspectors charged extra for any of their inspection services. They said all fees were included in the permit fee. They would not do the same *X-ray vision inspection* they did on the wall ;(( It should be a lot easier to see through a couple of 4" framed wooden walls than 5 feet of solid earth, eh? If the perpetrator shares silent concrete drilling and working underground like a mole technology, it will revolutionize the construction industry, eh? Our grandson works in building maintenance. One day he was getting complaints in the office building about concrete drilling as high as the 14th floor. He started up there checking all the contractors working in the building. As he worked his way down none of them were drilling concrete. He finally found a garbage compactor being replaced in the sub-basement. They only had a couple of holes to drill to finish the job. He told them to go ahead and finish the job. )

Sharing silent concrete drilling will be a godsend to remodeling in hospitals and office buildings. We won't have to do it on the graveyard shift ) Working underground like a mole will save millions of dollars! Just think about running sewer and water lines under streets without having to dig them up and repair them  They are doing that now up the street for a new development. All the steel plates and patches are a bumpy PIA! ;(((


----------



## EricFai

Crazy world Topa. Even with my side hustles I will do the installs as they should be, any electrical into code, same with plumbing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Crazy world Topa. Even with my side hustles I will do the installs as they should be, any electrical into code, same with plumbing.
> 
> - Eric


Electrical is 24/7 exposure for most people in this country. The Mayor and chity council are waiting for a wildfire or earthquake to expose their unconscionable negligence ;(( That exposure is for a minute or two every 30 years +/-. I doubt they are smarter than the millions of knowledgeable people who developed the codes under continuous peer review over the last century. I will propose they rename Auburn for the mayor to remind everyone why there is so much death and destruction when the Big One hits because she backed us up into the 19th century before the codes were developed. Most cities burned in the 19th century ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* let it be known to all. Good job with the info that you post.

Fire safety is a must in my home with an attached studio/wood shop. I take extra precautions with flammable liquids in the "paint area", and change the batteries in the smoke detectors every year. Also, another devastating event is the "water" leak/problem.

I have good insurance and pray daily for God's blessing and protection…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The chity accommodates the perpetrator's tree canopies within a few feet of our house and he has a row to maximize the risk to his. I doubt his insurance will pay if they burn him down. My insurance will because I have n control of the perpetrator's property. I tried to contact the insurance industry but no one cares! ;(( I was a bit shocked ;(( I contacted the state insurance commissioner's office. They only protect citizen's from insurance companies not insurance companies from code violation accommodation by chities like Auburn or the perpetrator. We have wildland vegetation in the creek behind the house with a state highway below. Again, the chity of Auburn maximizes the risks ;((

The fire marshal came a couple of years ago to discuss the tree canopy issue. She said they just pull numbers like that 10-foot clearance out of a hat. I mentioned a friend was on the Canadian team that did the research for their FireSmart program which we adopted as FireWise. They interviewed every witness they could find for hundreds of fires. They even investigated every structure that did not burn in one town. Dave told me forest management in the US is setting up the west coast to burn flat from Mexico to Canada about 20 years ago. Today we see it happening ;((

The fire marshal sent questions about the discussion to the WA State code council. She received a political response to technical questions. The code council said the enforcement depended on local interpretations and ordinances. The state law says the codes are minimum standards that shall be maintained. Local governments can have higher standards but not lower ones. She also asked about what triggers a crown fire in the tree canopies. I don't recall the response but they did not have a clue. ;(( Canadian fire bosses carry a hydrometer to watch the humidity for the safety of their crews. When the humidity equals the temp in Celcius or is lower than the temp, crown fires happen.

These levels of performance are consistent with many fire "professionals" I knew as an electrician. A potential customer called about getting a spray painting piece of equipment connected. This was in the 80s and all auto finishes were explosive. The auto shop did not have a spray booth. He was spraying in a building with general-purpose wiring. We told him the electrical inspector would shut down the business until the wiring is explosion-proof. He said the fire department inspected him a couple of weeks ago and gave him a clean bill of health!

A cabinet shop I did troubleshooting for did the same thing. They had a spray booth but their workload was high enough that they sprayed out in front of 50 or 75 feet. Their wood area was general-purpose too. I do not know of any specific inspections but fire departments do regular inspections here. I suppose they look for too many extension cords and piled storage. Hazardous atmospheres seem to have escaped their attention ;((

When low voltage controls started being installed without conduit, the PVC cables were replaced with plenum and riser-rated cables that did not produce toxic smoke in high volume. Engineers would ask why I installed the expensive cable when everyone else used the cheap stuff. I told them because it was in the fire code. The plenum cable cost 5 to 8 times the PVC cable. I lost lots of jobs bidding to do them legally. I called several fire marshals asking why they did not enforce the code? They all said they were not going to enforce it. When it was put into the electrical code it started being enforced. I always wondered why the fire marshals were not concerned about high volumes of extremely toxic smoke?


----------



## EricFai

Fire safety is very important in the shop. Any rags I use for the flammable finishes, get laid out flat to dry prior to tossing in the garbage.

On electrical, I put outlets every 4-5 foot around the shop. I put GFCI in the floor. Upon inspection, I was told that the wall outlets needed to be GFCI, so the first oitlet on the circuit had to be changed over. I could have changed them back, but decided not to because of the code. The inspector said I could after final inspection, I guess a lot of homeowners do.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit congrats on DT1.

Up at 345 today.

Golf and a little shop time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I tried to contact the insurance industry but no one cares! ;(( I was a bit shocked ;(( I contacted the state insurance commissioner s office. They only protect citizen s from insurance companies not insurance companies from code violation accommodation by chities like Auburn or the perpetrator. We have wildland vegetation in the creek behind the house with a state highway below. Again, the chity of Auburn maximizes the risks ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The insurance industry isn't carefree in just homeower's policies, it appears to be quite a bit more broad than that and it isn't just in your neck of the woods, it's everywhere. It's all driven by numbers with too few feet on the ground trying to protect people and property.

Duke energy sprayed some of my trees (all under 7' tall) that were slated for transplant away from their power line and after filing a claim, I was paid for replacements. This time they or their contractor drove a large tractor with a boom mounted circular saw to trim some of the taller trees and destroyed turf and trees in the process. They'll be paying for those too, but this time I'm having someone else install replacements of at least equal size. Of the many options they have do correctly trim trees, they chose the poorest (or initially least expensive) way to approach this. 
The last bill was $800, this time I suspect it will be close to $10K, I guess they didn't learn their lesson last time. I'll also be requesting they pay for the no trespassing signs that are obviously needed. They will also be forfeiting any equipment on my property if this happens again (they don't know that yet).


----------



## DS

> I tried to contact the insurance industry but no one cares! ;(( I was a bit shocked ;(( I contacted the state insurance commissioner s office. They only protect citizen s from insurance companies not insurance companies from code violation accommodation by chities like Auburn or the perpetrator. We have wildland vegetation in the creek behind the house with a state highway below. Again, the chity of Auburn maximizes the risks ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The insurance industry isn t carefree in just homeower s policies, it appears to be quite a bit more broad than that and it isn t just in your neck of the woods, it s everywhere. It s all driven by numbers with too few feet on the ground trying to protect people and property.
> 
> Duke energy sprayed some of my trees (all under 7 tall) that were slated for transplant away from their power line and after filing a claim, I was paid for replacements. This time they or their contractor drove a large tractor with a boom mounted circular saw to trim some of the taller trees and destroyed turf and trees in the process. They ll be paying for those too, but this time I m having someone else install replacements of at least equal size. Of the many options they have do correctly trim trees, they chose the poorest (or initially least expensive) way to approach this.
> The last bill was $800, this time I suspect it will be close to $10K, I guess they didn t learn their lesson last time. I ll also be requesting they pay for the no trespassing signs that are obviously needed. They will also be forfeiting any equipment on my property if this happens again (they don t know that yet).
> 
> - bigblockyeti


You are most likely bound by a utility easement in your property deed.
It's probably worth investigating it to figure out what the stipulations are.
Knowledge is power, my friend.


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ya! This IS a F R I D A Y, is it not? Used to remember when a Friday meant something good…

90 sunny degrees outside…..and a slight breeze.

And..THAT is just it. Another thread on this site will block you for anything other than talking about how you do woodworking….here? READ the "Mission Statement" at the start of this thread…..what does one talk about during a "Lunch Break" on a Jobsite? Just about anything…including what is for Lunch.

Doesn't really matter how one builds a project, as long as one is indeed building..SOMETHING…..

It doesn't really matter as to what tool ones chooses to buy ( your money..) it IS more about HOW one uses a tool.

There are 2 threads on this site that have me blocked…..I still look in on both….if for nothing more than getting a good laugh out of them….

This thread is just about people getting together, shooting the breeze a bit, keeping in touch with each other. If one comes on this thread, and wants to pick fights, they are gone. If one comes in here with a "My way or the Highway" notion and how to do something, or what to buy….gone.

Those types are best served by starting up their own "private" threads….

Rant over….have to go and figure what I can "Cobble" together for July's Project…..


----------



## EricFai

I take the site as sharing ideas and trying ideas that others have done. Yes some BS here and there, but don't intentionally slam others.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Neither A Borrower Nor A Lender Be*

A woodworker called his brother-in-law, who was always borrowing something.

"Is it okay if I bring my table saw over and leave it in your garage?" he asked.

"Well, of course. But why?"
"Oh, it's a little lonely. It wants to be near the rest of my tools."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Rant over….have to go and figure what I can "Cobble" together for July s Project…..
> *
> - bandit571


*Letter to Bandit and others:*

A little bit of recent forum history. Many of us here bonded and broke bonds with Pottz's Corona Crazy, the Show, and finally Gunny's Garage, all of which closed. There was soon a site that was heavily monitored. Closed.

Then Bandit opened the Woodshed- set the rules for posting since there has been steady growth.

IMO- it is this site has a Diversity of various talented people who allow a safe place for your thoughts…

Woodshed Breakfast of Champions


----------



## BurlyBob

I finished what little work I had in mind. Still feeling a little funny from yesterday. Blood sugar has been on a roller coaster so I'm going to just relax till tomorrow morning. I get to spray weeds if it's calm.


----------



## EricFai

I started the weekend early, so I decided to get the lawn mowed. Beat now, trimming will wait until morning, if it doesn't rain.


----------



## bandit571

Area on the floor..









Has been cleaned up…Son hauled the chest upstairs by himself….said it was closer to about 50 pounds, empty..









And we set it into place….almost blends in? Was soon filled up, though…









Yes, the only place inside the chest that got any sort of finish was the underside of the lid…

Then watch your fingers!









And latch it shut…The Hobbit Tool Chest is installed…


----------



## EricFai

As full as it now, no need for any finish inside.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> You are most likely bound by a utility easement in your property deed.
> It's probably worth investigating it to figure out what the stipulations are.
> Knowledge is power, my friend.
> 
> - DS


I quite sure they are but there are limitations as to what's allowed. I need to review nothing to know those limitations have been exceeded. They are absolutely allowed to trim trees, by whatever means they deem suitable, not so much. They are not allowed to destroy trees, period. If they have trouble understanding that, they can pay me and my lawyer to explain it to them, in addition to replacing the trees.


----------



## EricFai

Little over an hour in the shop this evening, continued with my new project, chisel handles. Roughed out some cylinders from Hard Maple. 









And since you guys like to see messes.









I did start a blog series on these for thise that are interested in reading further.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23673


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeti-*










Asplundh Tree Expert, LLC is an American company which specializes in tree pruning and vegetation management for utilities and government agencies. The company also performs utility line construction and maintenance, electrical systems testing, traffic signal and highway lighting construction and maintenance, automated metering infrastructure and home energy management program implementation.

Here is my version of how my 3- 80year old oak trees were decimated by the government. I had an arborist who I hired to prune and trim these specimens- beautiful job. 3 months later the orange Asplundt came in under the easement rights and hacked them to pieces. I complained to the city, and they had all the documentation on what they did according to the utility standards. After I moved a few years later all 3 trees died.

25 years later, living in AZ they came again. This time it is my Queen palm…










I got an inspection from the utility company inspector- bad news the palm fonds should they be within 10 feet of the "lines" need to be trimmed. If a palm is trimmed like a tree then it will die. He offered to remove the palm at no cost to me. Good news- I was able to get a 5-year extension.

This is another reason why I like hearing stories and the common experiences that we have here at the Woodshed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* +1 on your progress. Will you have a "burn" with those shavings?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You are most likely bound by a utility easement in your property deed.
> It's probably worth investigating it to figure out what the stipulations are.
> Knowledge is power, my friend.
> 
> - DS


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. The shavings I usually dump in the compost pile over the bank. Occasionally I will burn the scraps that accumulate next to the table saw. I have an open pit / area where I burn yard debris. I try to keep the downed branches and under growth under controll in the wooded area of the property, mostly pine.

However I will be having a nice little bond fire in a few weeks when my daughter visits with the grand kids.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* looking forward to seeing the bonfire…


----------



## EricFai

I need to collect up some of the downed branches down in the woods. Better half keeps telling me some of the vines near the back line need to get cut. Green ground cover, and I can't see the critters as they pass through. Or the snakes, she hates snakes. Had a Cottenmouth on the porch last week, only about 18" long, but long enough.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of Cottonmouths >>>>> nasty critters!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thats alot of quintillions. What is a quintillion, anyway? But wait, Quintillioneers!!! There is a problem, Houston! See, if they bring all that stuff here, then the Earth will capsize and sink because it got so heavy.










I did some research, found out a Quintillion is the US Federal Debt, in like two years.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bought the Woodpeckers drawer for under a drill press table. 100 bucks. Not bad I thought. I plan to install today, as well as start the finish sanding on the Mahogony slab beginning with smoothing out the epoxy fill.

I have seen the mess of a tree the power company leaves behind after trimming. Here is s/w fla where we have big storms the trees have to be out of the way of power lines.

Today is a pretty free day for me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> 3 months later the orange Asplundt came in under the easement rights and hacked them to pieces. I complained to the city, and they had all the documentation on what they did according to the utility standards. After I moved a few years later all 3 trees died.
> 
> 25 years later, living in AZ they came again. This time it is my Queen palm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an inspection from the utility company inspector- bad news the palm fonds should they be within 10 feet of the "lines" need to be trimmed. If a palm is trimmed like a tree then it will die. He offered to remove the palm at no cost to me. Good news- I was able to get a 5-year extension.
> 
> This is another reason why I like hearing stories and the common experiences that we have here at the Woodshed.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Aspludh tree butchers paid me when I lived in OH too for work they did incorrectly. They also left a pile of branches in the gully by the creek that were certain to be swept away by the next big rain and *after* they paid for the other mess they made, they refused to clean up the branches. A buddy of mine from HS worked for the EPA and I let him know what was going on. I called the Aspludh "supervisor" back and let him know I was instructed by my buddy (at the EPA) to let him know if a for profit company still had organic refuse left by a tributary feeding lake Erie in the next 48 hours, the Ohio EPA would be sending a clean up crew. The cleanup fee would have been a wee bit higher than the already paid retributions for the damaged trees, the additional fine would have been around the price of a new 5 series BMW. Needless to say, Aspludh quickly sent a crew and cleaned up the mess, their reluctance to do the right thing also placed them on a "special list" kept by the EPA where work they were to do around water was particularly well scrutinized.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeti-* you made my day with your report regarding Aspludh. Every time I see a…










IMO- Aspudh tree butchers who work with governments to "clear" trees. The end results even after Aspudh chops the limbs there are still electrical power outages from tree limbs.

No Acorns for Aspudh…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* maybe this can assist you with assembly…

*DP-Pro Drill Press Table Installation & Tips | Woodpeckers Tools*






40 years ago it was popular for woodworkers to make a jig/fixture for our drill press.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> IMO- Aspudh tree butchers who work with governments to "clear" trees. The end results even after Aspudh chops the limbs there are still electrical power outages from tree limbs.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's certainly more about being able to say they did some work (and document it for payment, results be damned) rather than they did the right work, cleanly and correctly.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks DW for that video.

Unfortunately, it only confirms that my Woodpeckers undermount drawer for a DP has a mfg defect.

There should be threaded holes on both sides of the drawer one side only has holes no threads.

A message has been sent, however they are closed for the holiday.

I am sure they will have a fix. Besides the defect the product is made of heavy gauge steel. They now have me wanting the new fence. Way better than the original model. (pricy)


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Pills taken, Sausage patties, provolone cheese on a Toasted English Muffin…

Someone requested they be blocked…their wish was granted…..and flagged.

May have to replace a wall outlet…..has been turning one blade of a plug, black….getting down to the floor to work on it is the easy part…..getting back up to a standing position will be the hard part….last time I tried such a thing…I wound up turning a rug into a Landing Zone for my nose…..

Have 4 planks left of that 1×6 Spalted Maple…..once all the tools are put away, I can see what can be made from them.

Enjoy your Holiday Weekend…..


----------



## 987Ron

> May have to replace a wall outlet…..has been turning one blade of a plug, black….getting down to the floor to work on it is the easy part…..getting back up to a standing position will be the hard part….last time I tried such a thing…I wound up turning a rug into a Landing Zone for my nose…..
> 
> - bandit571


If you have one place a small step ladder or stool next to your down site. Then you have something to aide in the rising to erect position again. Have used it myself with the old hip. Works somewhat.


----------



## splintergroup

Bandit,
Like the mechanic in the Mad MAx movie, you need a gantry lift (and operator) to move you around the shop 8^)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I just this minute bought one of these. They are called a Murata Makie Brush (Japanese). They are specially designed to draw very long very thin lines with coloured laquer; as you only use the very tip, and the length of the bristles insures a full resevoir for each pass. Making these brushes in as artform in itself, and they are made from rat hair - but not just any old rat hair! It must be a shiprat, and they only use the hair from the rats back - which tends to be the cleanest part of a shiprat.

These days, the Master brush makers are in a bind because it is becoming increasingly difficult for them to find shiprats.

whats cool about these brushes is you can adjust the length of the bristles according to your needs, and take them out completely to clean them. Meticulous care must be taken in cleaning them!

Price tag for the one I bought - 80euros (a little more in $), and this is one of the cheaper ones.


----------



## splintergroup

Interesting Brian.

Makes me wonder if anyone has tried mouse fed barn cat back hairs? (to self: potential money making idea 8^)

Are you going to be detailing large workings here in the future?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, if you're still in the same house you were renting, it sounds like all you need to do is pick up the phone and let the landlord know they have a problem that needs to be fixed.


----------



## DevinT

> Topa: Another song for you to listen to and consider….
> 
> Liliac: "We are the Children" (original) and their cover of "Symphony of Destruction" (by Megadeath)...
> 
> Morning to ya….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I vaguely recall a song by that or a similar name "We are the Children" . It did not show up googling.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My spouse has been singing that song for 20 years. Let me ask the name of the song for you …

"We are the World. We are the children. We are the ones to make a brighter day, so let's start giving. There's a choice we're making. We are saving all our lives. It's up to you to make a better place for you and me."

Heh, I knew the spouse would know it. Says the title is "We are the World" and every time it is sang, you have to hold a lighter and wave it back and forth slowly. That's the rule, I didn't make it.


----------



## DevinT

> *Neither A Borrower Nor A Lender Be*
> 
> A woodworker called his brother-in-law, who was always borrowing something.
> 
> "Is it okay if I bring my table saw over and leave it in your garage?" he asked.
> 
> "Well, of course. But why?"
> "Oh, it's a little lonely. It wants to be near the rest of my tools."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LoL


----------



## bandit571

We are the children is an original song by Liliac…and bears no relation to the "We are the World" song….

The band is made up of 2 sisters, and 3 brothers…..They started out singing on weekends at the Santa Monica Pier…with the 16 yr old sister singing lead, and playing the Bass guitar. She is known as Melody Cristea, and has also sang with Ronnie James Dio's old bandmates. She USED to have hair almost down to her knees, until the entire family cut their long hair off, and donated for wigs for Children with Cancer. Ronnie James Dio's widow asked the band to play at the Cancer Fund Tribute, and gave them a song to play…with a week to learn it, record it and present it for the show….Song? "The Last In Line" by Dio.

Liliac ( NOT Li-lac) is currently out on tour around the country.

BTW, Devin: They also did a cover of Lita Ford & Ozzy's "Close my eyes Forever" and NAILED it. with a little help from a guy named Mercury Cross singing the Ozzy parts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The insurance industry isn t carefree in just homeower s policies, it appears to be quite a bit more broad than that and it isn t just in your neck of the woods, it s everywhere. It s all driven by numbers with too few feet on the ground trying to protect people and property.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


If the industry was really concerned about protecting people and property, it would take some actions against the chity of Auburn's accommodations of propane, fire, and structural code violations. It is definitely a numbers game ;( I do not remember if it is a state or national regulation I found. Premium rate increases are limited to a small percentage.

CBS 60 Minutes reported the magnitude 6.9 San Francisco earthquake in 1989 that interrupted the World Series, killed 63, and did 6 billion in property damage. A whistleblower in the insurance commissioner's office said the big 3, State Farm, Farmers, and All-state paid claims at an average rate of 50% of what was due to homeowners. The Feds investigated but found no evidence of the wrongdoing. The insurance commissioner packed up his election donations and moved to Hawaii. ;((

In the New York hurricane Sandy a few years ago, CBS 60 Minutes reported the insurance carriers were denying claims of total destruction and illegally changing engineer's reports. https://www.cbsnews.com/news/fema-evidence-of-fraud-in-hurricane-sandy-reports/ Greedy upper management bonuses win the numbers game ;((

One of the ways to win is recovering their claim costs from the last knowledgeable person in a burned-down building. I have seen a lot of electrical work I considered attempted arson not sloppy electrical work.

I did a correction posted by the City of Renton on a house that had been converted to a triplex illegally. The power was off until the correction notice was completed. They called on Tuesday before Thanksgiving. If it wasn't done and inspected and passed by Wednesday afternoon, they would probably be without power until after the holiday weekend. It had a fuse panel. One of the correction items was to install Fusestat adapters so they could not put in oversized Edison base fuses. I had a cold, but I felt sorry for them. Big, big mistake! I was out in the dark, snowy night getting it done. Got it passed and the power on before the weekend.

A couple of months later they had an electrical fire. The insurance company notified me I owed them $100K since it was my responsibility (last known electrician within a mile of the building I think.) The guy who signed the letter seemed to be non-existent. Finally turned it over to my insurance company.

The adjuster called to talk about it. Everything I did was inspected and approved. I finally asked if the fire marshal had a report. He did. I asked what it said and he started reading to me. He came to the part about a penny behind a fuse. The Fusestat adapters prevent that kind of bypassing the fuses; pennies won't fit. Somehow someone must have gotten that device out. Not sure how. I tried it one time and destroyed the fuse holder. The adapter has little barbs that prevent it from being unscrewed. I told the adjuster if they find the guy with a pocket full of pennies, he had his arsonist! That was the end of that. The bigger question was why they have an insurance adjuster that would not know about bypassing the fuses! After that, I refused to do repairs in buildings with excessive code violations. I put notices of violations on the invoices for minor issues.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My spouse has been singing that song for 20 years. Let me ask the name of the song for you …
> 
> "We are the World. We are the children. We are the ones to make a brighter day, so let's start giving. There's a choice we're making.
> Heh, I knew the spouse would know it. Says the title is "We are the World" and every time it is sang, you have to hold a lighter and wave it back and forth slowly. That's the rule, I didn't make it.
> 
> - DevinT


That is the one I remember


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For this Japanese lacquering technique, Maki-e or Chinkin, one type of brush is made from male cat hair; another type of brush for a different application is made of female cat hair. They also use raccoon hair, human(baby) hair, and some others. Each type of brush has a specific role. The base coats are applied with cypress spatulas, the finish laquer coats are applied with even another type of brush with, I think, deer hair.

To answer your question, define "large?" I am getting seriously into this Japanese technique, and will be posting a new project in a week or so; this one is a trial run. The box is made. Now comes the hard part! But you know me, I tend to work "small," and pack in detail.

If you want a preview of where I am headed, check out this site, click on Lacquerware. Note the pricetags! You will gag.
https://galleryjapan.com/locale/en_US/



> Interesting Brian.
> 
> Makes me wonder if anyone has tried mouse fed barn cat back hairs? (to self: potential money making idea 8^)
> 
> Are you going to be detailing large workings here in the future?
> 
> - splintergroup


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Alexis de Tocqueville Predicted the Tyranny of the Majority in Our Modern World

https://www.dailysignal.com/2015/07/29/born-225-years-ago-tocqueville-predicted-the-tyranny-of-the-majority-in-our-modern-world/amp/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, That illegal triplex had 4 meters and panels, but most of the load for the 3 families was on a 15 amp circuit with a 30 amp fuse. I warned the renters they better look for a place to move to. They were replacing the 30 amp fuse several times a day! When I installed the Fusestat per the city's correction notice, the 15 amp fuse blew constantly ;( The penny behind the fuse directly connected the 2 contact points eliminating all the overcurrent protection with predictable results ;((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Took the 4" casters off (original) and found 2 1/2" at Lowes replaced. Now the tool cabinet fits under the TS wing. I pick up space!

60 grit sanding, and sanded the epoxy smooth where I had to fill holes.

Bought the DP drawer from woodpeckers for around 100 bucks + shipping. Very well made. I did a work around for a MFG defect or they left out the threaded inserts for one side of the drawer.

A nice add to the shop.


----------



## BurlyBob

To hot to work in the garage. It's 90 here and the fat boy does not do well in the heat. I did get some parts cut for a couple of boxes. I've got to get some 4/4 beech for a keepsake box for my youngest grandsons birthday. That's coming up in the near future.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thats alot of quintillions. What is a quintillion, anyway? But wait, Quintillioneers!!! There is a problem, Houston! See, if they bring all that stuff here, then the Earth will capsize and sink because it got so heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some research, found out *a Quintillion is the US Federal Debt, in like two years*.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I doubt if it takes 2 years ;((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Woodpeckers Drill press drawer.


----------



## 1thumb




----------



## DevinT

Dang, what a saw/felling


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wonder if it went the direction they planned?


----------



## 987Ron

Cut down just to make a banquet size slab table with a natural edge.


----------



## EricFai

Looks like the Knights Round Table.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* what can one say, for I know you as a high-end woodworker and now a $100 brush. I agree that bushes are not created equal and if one is specializing in high-end finishing then the cost is justified. When you post a project I would appreciate a link to it here so that we can. The best brush hairs for an application have a wide range of levels from animal hair to synthetic… IMO regardless of brush levels for me, it is in the hand… Looking forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-*

Both fuses and breakers protect you from the same problem. If you put too many appliances on one circuit, you can exceed the wire's capacity to carry current. Then the wire gets hot, the insulation can burn, and that can set the house on fire. No one wants a fire, so it's better to burn out a fuse to protect you.

Now picture a scene that happened many thousands of times. It's Friday evening. Mom is cooking dinner in the kitchen. Dad is watching TV with the kids, and the oldest daughter is curling her hair to get ready for a date.

FOOM!










It's now dark in half of the house, and worse yet the TV is off. The stove still works, but not the blender that mom needs to make dinner.

Dad gets a flashlight and tromps down the basement stairs. He replaces the used-up fuse. No sooner is he back upstairs and sitting in his recliner, when it happens again. He goes down again, but realizes something awful. He doesn't have any more of that type, and the hardware store is closed for the weekend. You know what he does next. It's only human nature.


----------



## DS

> Thats alot of quintillions. What is a quintillion, anyway? But wait, Quintillioneers!!! There is a problem, Houston! See, if they bring all that stuff here, then the Earth will capsize and sink because it got so heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some research, found out *a Quintillion is the US Federal Debt, in like two years*.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I doubt if it takes 2 years ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The law of supply and demand says that if any of these asteroids ever made it to earth the stuff would be cheap as dirt (worthless). 
I mean, by the time everybody has a couple hundred tons of gold piled up in their yards, you'd be sick of seeing it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How a giant tree's death sparked the conservation movement 160 years ago*










On Monday, 27 June, 1853, a giant sequoia - one of the natural world's most awe-inspiring sights - was brought to the ground by a band of gold-rush speculators in Calaveras county, California.* It had taken the men three weeks to cut through the base of the 300ft-tall, 1,244-year-old tree,* but finally it fell to the forest floor.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The law of supply and demand says that if any of these asteroids ever made it to earth the stuff would be cheap as dirt (worthless).
> *I mean, by the time everybody has a couple hundred tons of gold piled up in their yards, you d be sick of seeing it.*
> 
> - DS


There was a TV Twilight Zone episode

*"The Rip Van Winkle Caper"*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rip_Van_Winkle_Caper

Until this happens society needs and wants elements, from days past- salt to lithium for batteries…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-*
> 
> Both fuses and breakers protect you from the same problem. If you put too many appliances on one circuit, you can exceed the wire's capacity to carry current. Then the wire gets hot, the insulation can burn, and that can set the house on fire. No one wants a fire, so it's better to burn out a fuse to protect you.
> 
> Now picture a scene that happened many thousands of times. It's Friday evening. Mom is cooking dinner in the kitchen. Dad is watching TV with the kids, and the oldest daughter is curling her hair to get ready for a date.
> 
> FOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now dark in half of the house, and worse yet the TV is off. The stove still works, but not the blender that mom needs to make dinner.
> 
> Dad gets a flashlight and tromps down the basement stairs. He replaces the used-up fuse. No sooner is he back upstairs and sitting in his recliner, when it happens again. He goes down again, but realizes something awful. He doesn't have any more of that type, and the hardware store is closed for the weekend. You know what he does next. It's only human nature.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Worst I ever saw was a 14-2 Romex with ground used to feed a subpanel in a school building fused at 60 amps! 14 is 15 amp wire. The ground was used for the neutral. It was older with a 16 gauge ground. There was no ground connection. Ground is the brakes. If you don't have brakes, don't start the car!

2nd place goes to a copper tube replacing 60 amp fuses. Fortunately is was a machine shop with wiring in conduit.

The only circuit breaker I ever found failed other than the fire hazards: Zinsco and FPE was a GE in a commercial office building. I was called because they had about 70 amps of lighting plugged into a 20 amp circuit. It failed and other circuits in the area failed too. The circuit that was overloaded with the defective breaker was in a steel conduit. The insulation melted and the other 2 circuits tripped the breakers when the insulation melted and the circuits shorted to ground. The culprit, the overloaded circuit with the defective breaker was still hot. The copper wire melted and disconnected the circuit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thats alot of quintillions. What is a quintillion, anyway? But wait, Quintillioneers!!! There is a problem, Houston! See, if they bring all that stuff here, then the Earth will capsize and sink because it got so heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some research, found out *a Quintillion is the US Federal Debt, in like two years*.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I doubt if it takes 2 years ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The law of supply and demand says that if any of these asteroids ever made it to earth the stuff would be cheap as dirt (worthless).
> I mean, by the time everybody has a couple hundred tons of gold piled up in their yards, you d be sick of seeing it.
> 
> - DS


Dinasours experienced that ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *How a giant tree s death sparked the conservation movement 160 years ago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Monday, 27 June, 1853, a giant sequoia - one of the natural world s most awe-inspiring sights - was brought to the ground by a band of gold-rush speculators in Calaveras county, California.* It had taken the men three weeks to cut through the base of the 300ft-tall, 1,244-year-old tree,* but finally it fell to the forest floor.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They probably worked 10 to 12 hours a day at least 6 days a week. Normal then ;(( Normal in the early 20th century.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In todays episode of: Did You Know That >>>

Parts of the Appalachia mountain chain have been proven to have once been part of the mountain chain in Northern Scotland and Norway. They were all part of the same mountain chain at one time. Then that pesky Al Gore climate change happened and they got divorced. It was discovered by "Experts" later that the climate change wasnt caused by humans having dishwashers and hairdryers but instead, was caused by the millions of cud chewin methane farting Buffaloes that once roamed the plains. That is why Frank H. Mayer and Charles Rath killed them all - and they werent even Mountain Men!!! So, all that killen was totally justifiable and had absolutely nothing to do with eliminating the primary food source and ancient livlihoods of the Plains Indians, and making them dependent on the Fed.Gov. - that pogrom is just an historically inaccurate myth.


----------



## 1thumb

> millions of cud chewin methane farting Buffaloes
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

According to Dr. Marty Goldstein - one of America's top veterinarians - canine health is on the decline.

Some breeds have even seen their average lifespans cut in half over the past 30 years.

And it all boils down to one thing - nutrition.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Memory is weird, unpredictable and, neuroscientifically, not yet entirely understood.










Is your smartphone ruining your memory? A special report on the rise of 'digital amnesia'

https://www.theguardian.com/global/2022/jul/03/is-your-smartphone-ruining-your-memory-the-rise-of-digital-amenesia


----------



## controlfreak

Worst I ever saw was a Hispanic night club that had 4 100' drop cords run outside the building to feed the stage, a exposed water heater element in a five gallon bucket wired into another drop cord and a rubber cord across the parking lot to get a multi-head light pole working. They also put four feet deep of flammable poly styrene foam around the mechanical bull. They liked to chain the exits too.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Perspective. Dang! Those beasts are bigly.

Whats nice about this photo is it looks as though that dude loves his buffalo!
And the buffalo is like, whatever dude, just get whatever it is your doing overwith, so I can get back to chewing cud.


> millions of cud chewin methane farting Buffaloes
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken, sausage patty and provolone cheese on a toasted English Muffin…..

Might try a different sort of box project…..we'll have to wait and see….


----------



## splintergroup

> Perspective. Dang! Those beasts are bigly.
> 
> Whats nice about this photo is it looks as though that dude loves his buffalo!
> And the buffalo is like, whatever dude, just get whatever it is your doing overwith, so I can get back to chewing cud.
> 
> millions of cud chewin methane farting Buffaloes
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That is what happens when you decide on a pet buffalo instead of a dog, then forget to up-size the doggie door as Buffy grows up. Inadvertently toss Buffy's fetch ball out the doggie door, the predictable happens and Daddy needs to apply the grease once again…


----------



## splintergroup

> If you want a preview of where I am headed, check out this site, click on Lacquerware. Note the pricetags! You will gag.
> https://galleryjapan.com/locale/en_US/
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not gagging! 8^)

I can see it now, the list of artists on the future website:

Keiji ONIHIRA, Katsuhiko URADE, Kazumi MUROSE, and… Brian.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian, those are Bison.

I find it incredible when people say they are from Buffalo. And they are still wrong today. :}

The football team in upstate NY should be the Bisons. The Bison nickel is another example.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bison, Not Buffalo. And Other American Bison Facts*










Are bison and buffalo the same?
Though the terms are often used interchangeably, buffalo and bison are distinct animals. Old World "true" buffalo (Cape buffalo and water buffalo) are native to Africa and Asia. Bison are found in North America and Europe.

https://nationalzoo.si.edu/animals/news/its-bison-not-buffalo-and-other-american-bison-facts


----------



## EricFai

Neat Brian. The Japanese do some beautiful craftsmanship. And they are dome great artists. I have an adopted sister whom is Japanese, she is an artist up in New York City. Has showings all over the world. She paints abstract art in oils.


----------



## 1thumb

https://www.jlconline.com/deck-builder/forest-floor-deck_o?utm_source=newsletter&utm_content=Article&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=JLC_070322&


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Journal of Light Construction was an important magazine 30 years ago when I was a contractor back in MI. One must remember this was the time before the internet and journals like this and Fine Woodworking were a source to read about the projects and tool selection etc…

Trivia- does anybody remember that back then companies like Delta and Porter-Cable did not have phone contact numbers.


----------



## EricFai

DW, I don't remember that, of course 30 years I was in manufacturing, when I was living in Michigan.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

3 planks hauled to the shop…one wasn't too bad..









Maybe a trace of bark along the edge of the board laying flat…the one standing up?









Barky edge…









Also with spalting…and..









Not sure what is going on here…..Spalt..or..Mold?

The 3rd plank?









Have seen better boards….flip this side over..









Hmm…Let these sit a day, or two…while I work out a Cut List…


----------



## bandit571

BTW…that Beagle-sized "Doggy Door" in the Woodshed's door….has been removed, and never to return. Have sealed that opening. All other "Dogs" are more than welcome….even Corgis….

Still have 10' of 1×6 upstairs…Have to wait and see how the July Project turns out…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Health problems associated with spalted wood, and debunking myths*

Spalt Your Own Lumber: Health problems associated with spalted wood, and debunking myths

Concerns about fungal spores are at the forefront of the American mind these days. Everyone seems to be concerned with mold in their homes, and a lot of hysteria has swept through about the relationship between fungal spores and their association with respiratory conditions. In this post, I'd like to separate out the fact from the fiction, and offer some tips on how to safely manage spalted wood.

https://www.finewoodworking.com/2009/04/26/spalt-your-own-lumber-health-problems-associated-with-spalted-wood-and-debunking-myths


----------



## bandit571

Sunday Night Burn….Beagle-door included…









was more worried about the ends..









And ….maybe some spalting trying to start up..









Outside plants have been watered….

Thinking there is a lid in this one..









Somewhere….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* Thx for the burn and nice work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The last couple of years there was a heavy celebration (bangs) before during and after the 4th. This year OK so far but it will start… I found that article on WHY may this help…

*Why Fireworks Scare Some Dogs but Not Others*
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/firework-fear-why-your-dog-does-or-doesnt-react-and-how-you-should-180975182/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good Morning and Happy 4th of July…*










*25 Fun 4th of July Trivia Facts to Spark Your Red, White, and Blue Spirit*

https://www.thepioneerwoman.com/news-entertainment/a39946406/july-4th-trivia-facts/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Memory is weird, unpredictable and, neuroscientifically, not yet entirely understood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your smartphone ruining your memory? A special report on the rise of 'digital amnesia'
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/global/2022/jul/03/is-your-smartphone-ruining-your-memory-the-rise-of-digital-amenesia
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


IQs were thought to be hereditary until they started dropping 10 points in developed countries. Electronic devices and lack of cognative exercise is most likely the problem ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Good Morning and Happy 4th of July…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25 Fun 4th of July Trivia Facts to Spark Your Red, White, and Blue Spirit*
> https://www.thepioneerwoman.com/news-entertainment/a39946406/july-4th-trivia-facts/
> - Desert_Woodworker


Happy 4th and be careful with fireworks. A 14 yo lost his left hand a couple of weeks ago a couple of miles west of here ;((((((((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Cut up parts for 2 new tablesaw sleds yesterday, one for 45º mitres, it was about time. Put them together today, while varnish dries on the box I am doing.

I needed a suitable base for this box, one which compliments the design, and didnt really know what I was gonna do - until this morning and the 1st coffee. Compound mitres, yay! Why do I always make things alot harder than they need to be!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and about. The Corgi thanks you Bandit. Out chasing squirrels now.

Have a good 4th. and the rest of the week also.


----------



## EricFai

Happy 4th Ya'll


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..pills taken.

Happy a safe and happy Holiday. Despite it being a Monday….


----------



## bandit571

Boss has errands to be run….I get a free Lunch out of it…

Already 82 degrees outside..and climbing….not a cloud to be seen.

Check back in this afternoon, after the errands have been run…

Have a good one!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

About to go out and disappear into depths of shop. Enjoying the last day of my 3 day weekend.


----------



## splintergroup

Power was out here for 14 hours (4 pm to 6 am) so I had the joy of lugging out the generator, running the extension cords to the fridge and freezer, then letting it run for about an hour on/2 hours off (and waking up to make the switch)

I didn't want to run out of fuel or run unattended (I'm paranoid that way)
Also figured if I left it running, some "neighbor" would come over and borrow it.

So, tired and cranky with lots to get done!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nathan's Hot Dog Contest Is Back. Here's What to Know.*










The competitive eaters are back at Coney Island in Brooklyn for the Nathan's Famous International Hot Dog Eating Contest.

Joey Chestnut, 38, is looking to win his 15th title at the competition and beat the record he set last year of 76 hot dogs and buns in 10 minutes.

Michelle Lesco, 38, won the women's contest in 2021 after eating 30.75 hot dogs and buns, also in 10 minutes. She will defend her title against the world's No. 1 ranked female

https://nathansfranks.sfdbrands.com/en-us/promotions/hot-dog-eating-contest/


----------



## bandit571

87 mostly sunny degrees outside the windows, AC is set to 68. Too danged hot for me, outside.

Shop is closed today…will spent the time on Project Planning….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny*- nice to see you having a 3 day weekend. (I don't remember this at the other jobs)

*Splinter-* Your generator story seemed successful and it brought back memories from my Michigan days with the angst that it caused. For me, it was being the head of the family trying to sustain life for them. Run and refill yet after 20 hours I had to change the oil and start over. So far, in AZ I have only had short-term outages and I think that they are a pain in the ass… Yet when I stop and reflect on the experience I think about what it was like in the early days of America.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* here is a quote that I thought of you…

H. L. Mencken's observation:* "For every complex problem, there is a solution that is clear, simple, and wrong."*


----------



## splintergroup

> *Splinter-* Your generator story seemed successful and it brought back memories from my Michigan days with the angst that it caused. For me, it was being the head of the family trying to sustain life for them. Run and refill yet after 20 hours I had to change the oil and start over. So far, in AZ I have only had short-term outages and I think that they are a pain in the ass… Yet when I stop and reflect on the experience I think about what it was like in the early days of America.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 I don't mind the no-power so much aside from the usual inconveniences, but to lose what's in the fridge and freezer would be easily several thousand $ in meat and other stuff that doesn't take kindly to reaching room temperature, especially since I just filled them up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Splinter- well stated…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny*- nice to see you having a 3 day weekend. (I don t remember this at the other jobs)
> 
> *
> - Desert_Woodworker


You are correct, and a paid holiday at that. Who knew?


----------



## EricFai

DW, interesting remote switch.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* here is a quote that I thought of you…
> 
> H. L. Mencken's observation:* "For every complex problem, there is a solution that is clear, simple, and wrong."*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, DW, I will suggest the mayor use that in her quote of the week along with Einstein's genius has limits and common sense is punishment quotes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Cheaper than wiring )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Splinter-* Your generator story seemed successful and it brought back memories from my Michigan days with the angst that it caused. For me, it was being the head of the family trying to sustain life for them. Run and refill yet after 20 hours I had to change the oil and start over. So far, in AZ I have only had short-term outages and I think that they are a pain in the ass… Yet when I stop and reflect on the experience I think about what it was like in the early days of America.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I don t mind the no-power so much aside from the usual inconveniences, but to lose what s in the fridge and freezer would be easily several thousand $ in meat and other stuff that doesn t take kindly to reaching room temperature, especially since I just filled them up.
> 
> - splintergroup


The fridge and freezer will be ok for a few days depending on how often the doors are opened. On that power outage biz, we were out for a week and a half during a snowstorm in the late 80s or early 90s. Too many tree limbs were pushed down on the power lines. The law changed holding everyone who did not want trees pruned in front of their property to be held financially responsible for damages. We haven't been out more than a few hours since ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Topa, that would be a close call, materials have gone up to much. I bought a 50' roll of 12/2 last month, $70.


----------



## rad457

Touched down in Orlando, Happy 4th! waiting for the Disney World Fire works! Dang it's warm down here!


----------



## EricFai

It was 90 in upstate South Carolina today. Had a bit of a down pour around 7:30 lasting 15 minutes or so. After a watered all the foundation plants.


----------



## DS

I got some time in the garage shop today.
Turning fluted posts for my parent's entertainment center.

Caught a catch roughing the third post (of four) and it messed up my spur chuck.
The set screw to the center spring came loose and I never found it in the mountain of shavings.
Not even my magnet could find it.
Fortunately I have a second one.

The centers on the blank got pretty messed up but I was able to salvage it.

It is so hot out there today. 
It seems I get 30 mins work then 45 mins cool off inside.

Last night, the neighbors got an early start on fireworks.
The dogs were super freaked out.
Tonight will be worse, I suspect.


----------



## DS

Duplicate


----------



## bandit571

So far..one "POP!" and Miss Bandit is a quivery mess of black & white fur….Calming pill. Neighbors seem to be waiting until the sun goes down, again…most everybody else is out at one the Fireworks shows…

Second "POP!" Guess who is trying to hide under my feet UNDER my desk….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, that would be a close call, materials have gone up to much. I bought a 50 roll of 12/2 last month, $70.
> 
> - Eric


That was $20 for 250' when I wired a few houses ;(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS- * Turning a fluted post? Quite impressive. I would have thoughts that with access to those CNC machines that put it on the 4th axis rotatory  Maybe all this traditional woodworking is getting to you…

*Bandit-* do you have a dog? if so what type is she?

Thoughts on the barrage of "bangs" last night from the revelers… The cats hid in the bed until it stopped. So sad yet I couldn't help but think about the people in Ukraine hearing the constant barrage of "booms" and not knowing if their house is next. War is a terrible thing and my heart goes out to all who suffer through it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thoughts on the barrage of "bangs" last night from the revelers… The cats hid in the bed until it stopped. So sad yet I couldn t help but think about the people in Ukraine hearing the constant barrage of "booms" and not knowing if their house is next. War is a terrible thing and my heart goes out to all who suffer through it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 Mitt Romney in your article mentioned the collapse of America. Are we taking the world down with us?

Lots of bangs here year-round. They shut down the use of noisy Jake Brakes on the highway. Probably should have shut down the other BS!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our ex-SIL used to buy a pickup load of fireworks. He put out a company sign when he shot them. I'm sure Uncle Sam footed the bill


----------



## bandit571

Miss Bandit is a Boston Terrier.

Something dropped down onto my keyboard….about the size of a fly….looking like a cross between a spider and a scorpion….no wings…has been promptly disposed of…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Heading up to S.C. today to see my mom and Sis and her kids one grandchild.

My mom was knocked down by one of her grandkid's dogs. She is rehabbing.


----------



## EricFai

Topa, the wire was $50 for 250' when I built the shop 2 years ago.

Petey, safe travels.


----------



## 987Ron

Our old lab never balked at noise and now her hearing is poor. The new Corgi puppy 5 mo. old, pays not attention to the fire works or thunder. Our old big Chessie hid in the closet from both

Research has shown that the dog's fear of noise usually goes back to early puppy life and experiences. Sometimes owner is completely unaware of circumstances surrounding an event that the puppy experienced. One instance is of a dog of an apartment dweller. Dog did well left in his/her crate in the morning while the owner was at work. However the apartment abutting the dogs was being remodeled and the wall between the apartments was being rebuilt with builtins. So combine the banging and being alone was the probable cause of the dogs fear of noise.

One of our adopted Chessies was tied to a dog hose outside in the rainstorms and left alone by the first owner. He was really afraid of thunderstorms. Would have liked to chain the old owner out in storms. Never did.

Have a great post 4th.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….thunderstorms rolling through the area, right now….

Back in the days of Napoleon….seemed everytime there was a big battle, it was always followed by rainstorms.

Ligny/Quatra Bras battles were followed by huge rainstorms the next day, which delay the start of Waterloo …..Napoleon had to wait for the ground to dry out enough to move his cannons….THAT delay allowed the Prussians to arrive in time to help win the battle with the "Most Infamous Army" Arthur Wellesley ever commanded…

Maybe all those "Red, White & BOOM" celebrations…....

Depending on whether the Dungeon Creek appears, or not…..I might try to make some sawdust, later today…


----------



## bandit571

Getting a lot of "Cloud Errors" , lately….what is up with that?

Still getting thunderstorms rumbling through…line stretches all the way back into northern Indiana. They do have a flood warning out….good thing I live on a hill…

Last I checked, no water going across the shop floor…yet…..supposed to rain for the next week….

Not a good sign, outside…..was windier than a Senator a moment ago…..and now it is dead calm?

Stay tuned….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Are you getting "cloud errors" only on LumberJocks? I was having an issue yesterday with my downloading here. Cleared my browsing and cookies and it worked. I had similar issues a couple of years ago and this is what was suggested. The problem is only at this site…


----------



## bandit571

ALL other sites I go to do NOT have this problem….only LumberJocks…since last night…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I had issues starting yesterday at LJ and I cleared my browsing and cookies. It is back to normal today…


----------



## splintergroup

We have a small house dog that is afraid of the fireworks. climbs up on the back of the recliner and shivers.

Was reading about the "thunder jackets", heavy and "snug" they are suppose to make the dog feel more secure.
The wife thought about trying a ace bandage, so the dog got wrapped up and sure 'nuff, the dog totally ignored the popping, at least until the heavy artillery from the neighbors kicked in.


----------



## splintergroup

More work on the commission cabinet made from some recycled red oak.

This is a dry-fit of the parts for the central cabinet (legs, tops, drawers to come later)

Side panels fitted to the bottom panel









Back installed. 









The legs will be about 2" x 2" and wrap the corners of this center section, fortunately covering up an oops in this photo.
Can you see it?









The back panel has ship lapped sections









Bottom is just framed panels









front photo









Going to be fun disassembling it all with 40 pieces being loose 8^)


----------



## 987Ron

> Are you getting "cloud errors" only on LumberJocks? I was having an issue yesterday with my downloading here. Cleared my browsing and cookies and it worked. I had similar issues a couple of years ago and this is what was suggested. The problem is only at this site…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


had to do the same, all is okay now. Problem yesterday and this am until cleared browsing and cookies.


----------



## 987Ron

> More work on the commission cabinet made from some recycled red oak.
> 
> This is a dry-fit of the parts for the central cabinet (legs, tops, drawers to come later)
> 
> Side panels fitted to the bottom panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legs will be about 2" x 2" and wrap the corners of this center section, fortunately covering up an oops in this photo.
> Can you see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back panel has ship lapped sections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom is just framed panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be fun disassembling it all with 40 pieces being loose 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Nice lookin work. Joints look really tight. Go for the glue up!


----------



## splintergroup

Thanks Ron 8^)

Since all the panels are floating for moisture caused movement, I'll need to pre-finish all of them first, then move on to the frames. Still need to decide how/what to finish with.
Client wants "sorta dark" and likes the color of "puritan pine" stain on a sample I showed, but being red oak, some turns brown and some turns reddish brown.

Using dye on the whole thing would be way too expensive so I tried to keep out all the redder colored wood and plan on a shellac wash coat sealer, then the stain (topped buy a vinyl sealer and pre-cat lacquer).

I really don't like doing finishes on RO, too unpredictable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Splinter- nice work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lag time problems revisited after working…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How to Clear Chrome Browser History and Cookies on Computer*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Very slow here. Sometimes a time-out error the last few days. LJ only ;(


----------



## bandit571

Recipe for Witch's Brew: Last quart can of stain in the shop….then pour the remnants of every other can of stain into THAT can….stir well.

On Maple…









Looks like I have Laundry Detail, this evening….should I take the camera along, this time?


----------



## bandit571

2 more, to get my own total posts to a Full House…


----------



## bandit571

And….32323 it is…


----------



## bandit571

About to hit 4200 for this thread, too….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Very slow here. Sometimes a time-out error the last few days. LJ only ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Thx-*










*Could this be the only forum where you have to WAIT for a drink?*


----------



## bandit571

Site problems seem to crop up, whenever Cricket is doing some House Cleaning on LJs….


----------



## bandit571

rain has gone south for today…..81 sunny degrees outside…

and….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Use caution when Gambling


----------



## BurlyBob

Put another box into the band clamp. It just wasn't closing the miters very well that so I went back to using surgical tube and add a few clamps. I also learned that my 45 degree sled was off so yesterday I took it apart and reworked the fence. Tomorrow sanding and splines then it's back to the bench.


----------



## bandit571

Still have to process a few pictures…taking a break, because the toes are cramping up. 3 planks and a few other scrap pieces from the last project…have been milled down to 8 usable parts….

Thinking more of a Writing Desk that one sits on their laps? Mainly out of Spalted Maple…no live edges, nor bark..this time around. We'll see…

Wondering how long before I hit five 3s?

Maybe we can try for 5000 by August?

Waiting on the Washer to get done….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I once worked for a Painter in NJ; he had a 50gal drum in the van, all leftover off-white paint went into that drum. He called it the Grandma Shade of white.


> Recipe for Witch s Brew: Last quart can of stain in the shop….then pour the remnants of every other can of stain into THAT can….stir well
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

8 parts?









Plain lid, or Spalted lid? Thinking I might use the spalted stuff for the lid and the top….have to decide on what hinges to use….









The Dungeon Creek did rise up….makes things a bit slippery…right where I will need to stand….

Maybe the not-so-spalted boards for the sides and back? Maybe some resaws for all the stuff on the inside?

We'll see…Toes are cramping up…waiting on the washer, and then on the dryer….Woodworking can wait until tomorrow…


----------



## bandit571

So….who is going to get the Four of a kind? 4444?

Washer is about done….will see if the toes are done with cramping…

May spend the evening researching what size a Lap Desk usually runs….been a few years since the last one….and this will be only the 3rd one.


----------



## EricFai

Splinter, the cabinet is looking nice.

Yes, LJ has been slow yesterday and early today.


----------



## bandit571

Dryer should be about done…

Thinking I MAY have to thin a few boards down a bit? 7/8" thick is a bit too much for a lid….hmm…may go with ~ 5/8" thick? And, hopefully be able to keep all the spalting….we'll see…


----------



## bandit571

Dryer is done.

Kerf Kutter in use…









Saw blade up as high as it will go. 5/8" between it and the fence…run all 4 edges through…on 6 boards….









This was the big pile of sawdust….









So….what caused this small pile?









A Disston rip saw. 5-1/2 ppi, 28" length….the "8" is inside of the "D"..Saw to finish the cut…..saw about this far down….clamp to prevent the board from moving…..Cardio Workout?










Follow that kerf…the left hand sits about here…flip the board end for end..









Have to watch….once there is no more web to saw…saw WILL slam down….my fingers even slammed into the board….









A little work with a hand plane…and be ready to go….only have 5 more to do.

Then hauled the Hamper back upstairs….by the time I sat down….legs were about as tight as a snare drum..

Board is 5-3/8" wide. Tablesaw left about a 1" down the center-line to be sawn out..

Actually….2 of those 6 boards were skinny enough, 2 passes on the "kerf kutter" was enough…leaves 3 more boards to do….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I love the skill that we have here at the Shed… Top honors to Bandit, Eric and Splinter you guys set standards…










But we have Brian and his $100 Japanese brush painting project coming up… can't wait to see it.

150,000 shades of white: Why are there so many white paints to choose from?
If you thought 50 shades of grey was too much to handle, consider this: there are more than 150,000 shades of white paint to choose from, which means your next home DIY project could be an overwhelming prospect if you don't know where to start.










https://www.domain.com.au/living/150000-shades-of-white-why-are-there-so-many-white-paints-to-choose-from-1018556/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit must have paid the electric bill for speed is back to normal.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Use caution when Gambling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


4 of a kind.

I get application errors every once in a while clicking on LJ email links. Sometimes going to the site and clicking on the thread connects and sometimes not ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit must have paid the electric bill for speed is back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

New subject… I did not know until tonight… ZELLE

https://www.zellepay.com/go/zelle



















It is a new world, my friends…


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms came back, this evening….was very hot and sticky….just walking out the door was like I was walking in to an oven….BIG light show just west of the house…Miss Bandit was NOT amused…..supposed to do this sort of weather until Friday?

"I love this bar.." Seems over the weekend..some gal turned down a fellow trying his best "pick up lines"...so he started to rough her up a bit..IN the bar…...only to have the ENTIRE crowd at that bar rough him up…..to the point they had to Medevac his sorry butt….and the cops even arrested the guy driving him towards a hospital….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* On the other forums I would offer a tuck-in… ask Ron. We won't go any further… Should you need a shop sign as I did for Gunny- Great but for a tuck-in, I think that the dog is doing a good job for you and my cats for me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS-* does your fluted spindle look anything like this? :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all…...

Off in a bit for an ear lowering. Then a visit from the roofer, seems we have a leak. Roof was new about 5 years ago. Always something. The joy of home ownership!!!

over 100 today.

At Hilton Head there is a restaurant that has a large picture window looking out on some animals including a deer. My son and DIL were there last week. When the waiter ask what they would have, son answered the one on the left and pointed at the window. The waiter laughed and then took the real order. In the meantime at the adjacent table a young girl was listening in to all of their conversations and went ballistics when she thought the son was going to eat the deer. The mother of the young girl ask that son and DIL be removed from the restaurant. The waiter said, no, it was a joke and your daughter was eaves dropping on other peoples conversations. Kind of nice to be upheald in this Woke society.

Have a good one.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken, eyeglasses cleaned…Thunderstorm rolling through the area…73 wet and rainy degrees outside….

Depending on the Dungeon Creek, as to shoptime, today…...at least the 3 boards left to resaw aren't as long as last night's was….18 to 22" long…

That thin piece of Maple that was ripped? 1/8" thick by 5-3/16" wide, by 39-1/2" long…..guess I could find some use for it…sometime….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You know those days when everything works out right?

Today was that day.

Now I quit while I am ahead and go take a siesta.

Have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

Research…seems the last time I made a lap writing desk, was back in 2015…almost to the day…and THAT one even made the Daily Top 3, way back then…..Used Curly Maple back then, this will be Spalted Maple….need to get a lid glued up, first, and work from there…

Resaws later, today…at least the 2 for a lid….Dungeon Creek is running, right now…we'll see how this goes…


----------



## controlfreak

> At Hilton Head there is a restaurant that has a large picture window looking out on some animals including a deer. My son and DIL were there last week. When the waiter ask what they would have, son answered the one on the left and pointed at the window. The waiter laughed and then took the real order. In the meantime at the adjacent table a young girl was listening in to all of their conversations and went ballistics when she thought the son was going to eat the deer. The mother of the young girl ask that son and DIL be removed from the restaurant. The waiter said, no, it was a joke and your daughter was eaves dropping on other peoples conversations. Kind of nice to be upheald in this Woke society.
> 
> - 987Ron


It is sad that people can't just disagree anymore, all dissenting opinion must be canceled and removed to preserve "my safe space". The waiter did right, the parents, not so much.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the floor to dry….in the Dungeon

Errands have been run….

76 cloudy degrees outside…with quite a few idiots on the roads….

may just call this a "Rain Day"...


----------



## DS

DW - you know I do traditional woodworking with the help of CNC machines.

For this project though there is no 4th axis machine. Mine is being rebuilt again. This is the downfall of DIY CNC machines, they are never finished.

The casework will be run on the Biesse Beast, but the turnings are going on this guy in my garage - Jet JWL-1642-EVS with a Vega duplicator.









Here are three that are sanded, ready for fluting.
Can you tell which one caught and turned my drive spur into a router bit?










Here are my side fluting router bits from Magnate.
I will build an indexing sled for my router table.
The 5" long x 1/2"d shank router bits makes side routing Easy-peasy.


----------



## DS

Black speaker cloth between the posts.
96" radius curved doors, top, and deco base molding.
Gray glass door panels will be laser etched with a floral pattern then bent to the same radius as the doors.

This will be stained to match the kitchen cabinets which I made in 2001. The kitchen, dining and family room are all part of a giant great room layout in view of each other.

The wood is Red Oak, (the last Red Oak kitchen ever made on the entire planet).

Dad finally got his 86" TV.


----------



## bandit571

Nice legs!
Floor is still soggy…resaw went ahead, anyway…Cardio Workout is now completed…2 boards have been planed down, and jointed…one was cross cut for length….Then some glue, clamps, and cauls..

Film in a little bit…AFTER I cool off a bit….even with a fan blowing right on my back, I am still soaked..


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Creek..









South Branch…and…









The North Branch….Resaw, Part 2….









Had to use the end vise, this time….









3 boards done…plane to level things up..









2 boards were set aside..









One mark to saw down a bit…









Disston D8 Panel Saw…









Then join a couple edges..









Then a glue up…









And that will do, for now…will work on the rest, later..


----------



## DS

> New subject… I did not know until tonight… ZELLE
> 
> https://www.zellepay.com/go/zelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a new world, my friends…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't see why that is anything special.
Congress spent 3x that much in a single transaction in the same year.
(Big Whoop-dee-doo)


----------



## EricFai

Great job there Bandit, lots of progress and you got your cardio in.


----------



## 987Ron

97 out and with the humidity feels like 105. Shop time is over for today.

SO:::::: Mixed up a nice cool Pina Colada with some Mango pieces pureed in. Old CD of Bolivar, Yellow Bird etc. Follow with som Bob Marley, Peter Tosh, etc. Maybe a second P.Colada. Good memories of island times. Afraid if I went I would not come back, I'd stay.


----------



## EricFai

Sounds good Ron, island life….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS-* Great follow-up post. To make a fluted spindle on a lathe takes skill; great job…












> The wood is Red Oak, (the last Red Oak kitchen ever made on the entire planet).
> 
> Dad finally got his 86" TV.
> 
> - DS


Red Oak was the mainstay back (circa 2000's) It was the go-to for kitchens.


----------



## EricFai

I'm liking the multi axis turning, something I need to try some day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> At Hilton Head there is a restaurant that has a large picture window looking out on some animals including a deer. My son and DIL were there last week. When the waiter ask what they would have, son answered the one on the left and pointed at the window. The waiter laughed and then took the real order. In the meantime at the adjacent table a young girl was listening in to all of their conversations and went ballistics when she thought the son was going to eat the deer. The mother of the young girl ask that son and DIL be removed from the restaurant. The waiter said, no, it was a joke and your daughter was eaves dropping on other peoples conversations. Kind of nice to be upheald in this Woke society.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> It is sad that people can t just disagree anymore, all dissenting opinion must be canceled and removed to preserve "my safe space". The waiter did right, the parents, not so much.
> 
> - controlfreak


No sense of humor anymore ;(

68 here with a few sprinkles. I don't think the furnace came on today )


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I gather you like the old school Reggae, Ron. Cool!

Do you also like old school Ska? As in artists like Desmond Decker, Toots and the Maytals, Skatalites, Laurel Aitken, Prince Buster, Jimmy Cliff, etc,?

Personally, I like a little more skip in my jump, so to speak. Love those horns!

If you like it a little more upbeat sometimes, check out: *Tokyo Ska Paradise Orchestra*. These guys are great.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BB- maybe this can give inspiration…

*Making a MASSIVE heavy duty table*


----------



## BurlyBob

DW that is definitely one heavy duty sucker. It might be 'Bruiser's' big brother.


----------



## bandit571

For some reason…I now have a Migraine Headache going on….makes typing out posts a bit rough.

Not sure what triggered it, either…..been quite a while since the last one….


----------



## 987Ron

Hope the old Reggae music did not trigger the migraine. 
Some of that old Reggae like Bob Marley was better back in the day than it is now…..sometimes wonder why we listeed to it then. Some of the others has stood the test of time. 
A lot of the CDs I have are CDs make by local artists (guess you could call them artist) in Belize (80s) Grenada Dominica etc. Most of these never made it to any kind of fame. All sounded pretty good after a day of diving, a Greenie in hand (Heinekens) and fun people on the top deck telling of the days adventures, some stories ot better the more times they were told.

Then satellite TV got popular on the islands. One had to search for real local music, food, dress, etc.


----------



## DS

> DW that is definitely one heavy duty sucker. It might be Bruiser s big brother.
> 
> - BurlyBob


If we are referring to the vase turned in that video, yes it was huge.
What do you think? Fits two, or three bodies inside?

Gives a new spin on pushing up Daisies.

If referring to something else, I guess I missed it. Oops


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's a pair of boxes I threw together in the last couple of days.
This larger box is for my wife's Uncle.



















This smaller box is for my machinist squares.









I used Titebond extended time. It's very forgiving and dries darker than Titebond 2, which I quite like.


----------



## bandit571

All this rain last couple days…well, this morning (0430) a gas station lost it's roof…..NOT to high winds, mind you…but to all the weight on it's roof..caused it to collapse into the store part….will be closed for a few days….


----------



## controlfreak

nice boxes Bob.

Never could get into Ska but Reggae I couldn't get enough of, of course I was smoking a bit too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* we love pics- nice work


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS- * Your post reminded me of when I was into lathe turning. There was a trend to make "fluted" spindles i.e.










That was when my mind tried to think CNC… +1 on the Vega lathe duplicator a tool that was on my wish list…


----------



## EricFai

Boxes are looking good Bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice work BBob.


----------



## bandit571

The Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has just figured out all the rest of the features….even how to figure out a few angles…

There will be a place to sit pens/pencils on top….Seems there will be some cubby holes on the inside…

Need to cut the parts for the box..next….hmmm, square pegs to cover round counter-bored holes?

We'll have to wait and see….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gmail thinks LJ is spam ;(( They just ask if I want to keep receiving emails!

The news reported it was hazy looking over Puget Sound towards the Olympic Mtns yesterday. The first hazy day this year due to fireworks smoke ;(( That's a lot of fireworks!

2 guys doing sewer repair were buried on the 4th ;(( This reminds me of a 70 some yo farmer digging a well when I was about 12 ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"Why We Can't Have A Nice Independence Day - The United States has been an unprecedented, incomparable boon to humanity. It is the most powerful country in world history. It has freed millions around the globe, raised billions from poverty, shaped the destiny of entire countries and continents around the principles of the Declaration of Independence."

https://www.dailywire.com/news/why-we-cant-have-a-nice-independence-day


----------



## bandit571

Did a little bit of lay out work,,,will have to see how things shape up…..may have to change an angle…or two…

Trying to decide on a bottom panel…..solid wood, or 1/4" plywood set into grooves all the way around…

Migraine has messed things up, a bit….things like typing this out….lot of proof reading to make sure all the words are correct. Balance is completely messed up….eyes are not quite right…..Thinking this MIGHT have been a TIA?

Hmm, TOO much Chocolate Pie? Too many Donuts? Too much Cardio?

We'll see how things are, in the morning…


----------



## DS

> *DS- * Your post reminded me of when I was into lathe turning. There was a trend to make "fluted" spindles i.e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was when my mind tried to think CNC… +1 on the Vega lathe duplicator a tool that was on my wish list…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's a nice "reeded" post there. Did you make that one?
;-)

Magnate has a bit for that one too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did a little bit of lay out work,,,will have to see how things shape up…..may have to change an angle…or two…
> 
> Trying to decide on a bottom panel…..solid wood, or 1/4" plywood set into grooves all the way around…
> 
> *Migraine has messed things up, a bit….things like typing this out….lot of proof reading to make sure all the words are correct. Balance is completely messed up….eyes are not quite right…..Thinking this MIGHT have been a TIA?
> 
> Hmm, TOO much Chocolate Pie? Too many Donuts? Too much Cardio?
> 
> We ll see how things are, in the morning… *
> 
> - bandit571


Migraines can have all the symptoms of strokes but they are temporary. Having lots of first aid training as a volunteer fireman and for supervision in the trade, I recognized stroke symptoms one morning. I went to ER, but they were gone before I got released )


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and ready. The man will be here shortly to do the screen replacement on the porch. He is coming early to beat the heat. It is alreay 78 out and high is near 100 later. Porch is on west side so some shade for a bit.

Also waiting for the roof repair guy to see about the leak. Not a huge leak over the car garage area. Hope he gets here quick.

Sent the Porsche back to the dealer, the work did not fix the problem and an update on the computer system of the car left off the tire pressure readings etc. Dealer stalled on getting it done. Porsche Corporate satisfaction survey I listed the problems. 2 hours later Porsche dealer called, will handle complete repair and servicing at their expense will come and get the car and return it when the job is done. Letting the Porsche Corp. know of the problem hopefully will solve it. All have been overly kind and helpful. 
Came in a Maserati to pick up the car. Said parts for a Maserati are not available even from Italy.

Have a good day, mine will be busy.


----------



## rad457

Had a visitor in the backyard last night


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, good story on the restaurant. Amazing that someone would ask to have someone removed due to a joke.

Bandit - a lap desk has always been on my list.

yes Bob I like the boxes.

Andre where are you?

Beautiful morning in Greenville S.C., bro-in-law may take me to the Woodcraft store, or the guild here which is amazing. There is also M2 sawmill to check out.


----------



## 987Ron

Screen repair guy is slow, slower than even I was. 12 panels to go. Has a neat ladder. I feel guilty, inside in the AC with a cup of coffee playing with the computer. Not totally.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> ...
> Came in a Maserati to pick up the car. Said parts for a Maserati are not available even from Italy.
> 
> Have a good day, mine will be busy.
> 
> - 987Ron


"My Maserati does 185, there are no parts, now I can't drive." Isn't that how the song goes? I couldn't resist.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Pills taken, 71 very sunny degrees outside the window…..

Might try to get the 2 sides of the box cut out, later today….


----------



## bandit571

Ok..NOW I am soaked clear through….time to stop the shoptime….

Can't use the Tablesaw….have to use the Stanley No. 358 Mitre Box instead…..

I did use the bandsaw..to rough cut the 2 sides to shape…but then had to use planes to fine tune things..

Top and front pieces were cut to length….with one also needing an end squared up….then they got planed flat…

Lid is out of the clamps, and planed flat…
back has been cut for length….has not been planed flat, yet….

I think that will be quite enough for today….have to go and process a few pictures…..and sit right in front of the AC Unit….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DS- * Your post reminded me of when I was into lathe turning.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *That's a nice "reeded" post there. Did you make that one?*
> ;-)
> 
> - DS


Years ago I wanted to turn stuff like that and other things. At the time the lathe duplicator was the "cat's meow" and I see you have one; good for you. Before YouTube, a woodworker bought books or VHS videos, where they made it look simple. I bought a book by Mike Dunbar a known turner showing all the cool things that could be done on a lathe.



















AT THE TIME I did some very nice casework projects before the cabinet shops got into CNC and we know the rest of the story. I love Software, laser, and CNC but due to limitations on age I stick to small-scale projects.


----------



## controlfreak

> Andre where are you?
> 
> Beautiful morning in Greenville S.C., bro-in-law may take me to the Woodcraft store, or the guild here which is amazing. There is also M2 sawmill to check out.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I joined that Guild several months ago but sadly haven't been to orientation so I can't play there yet.


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser..









For now….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* I was starting to have some concern but I see now that you are up and about…


----------



## 987Ron

Roof leak fixed, we hope. Nail in the drainage between two flat panels had backed put. Should not have been exposed but was, caulked up and all is well. Guy was quick, pleasant and said no charge. Says he plays golf often behind us so gave him a bucket of golf balls All ProV1 that look new. Two dozen about.

Sometimes things do work out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Unable to use the tablesaw, this morning?









And for rough cuts..









ALL cross cuts needed to be square, so..









"Cordless" Mitersaw….Don't have a powered planer, unless it is "Human" powered









Same goes for a Jointer…









Still does a decent job..









And..









Still made a mess on the floor..









Might have been a busy morning?


----------



## EricFai

Andre, who has a giraffe in the back yard? You must be enjoying the heat still.

Petey, glad you having a good time. Greenville is a pretty city, I like the downtown area, along the Reedy River. They just opened a new hotel this year right next to it.

Bandit, that laptop desk is taking shape, and the grains are sweet.

DW, I'll try some interesting things on the lathe. The multi axis turnings look like fun.


----------



## bandit571

There is a thread going on….about what Tablesaw to buy ( Again…) Too many forget where they started out with…then there are the ones that claim unless a saw has X number of features…it just can't be a "serious" saw.

Excuse me?









Then, there is the ones..that no matter what you do buy…..they will call for IMMEDIATE UPGRADES…usually about 3 times what one paid for the saw….

Chill the flock out…a beginner HOBBYIST does NOT need the latest, greatest in tablesaws…Needs just a simple, easy to use, and ACCURATE way to saw wood….NOT work in a Production Furniture Shop….

Rant over…


----------



## EricFai

Well said Bandit, no need for the latest and greatest. I'm happy with 1962 Era saw.


----------



## bandit571

Ham Steaks & Smashed Spuds for supper….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Your tablesaw, Bandito, is pretty much the same as the one my Grandfather had. He made alot of nice stuff with that saw; and taught me how to use it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, ya all just celebrated the 4th of July, and probably a number of you unfurled your American flags and hung them out for everyone to see, and to show your respect.

But do you know who designed the first American Flag? I bet you do not, because even most of the people there that day did not know who he was.

In 1775, members of the Colonial Congress were staying at a house in Cambridge, Mass. Their aim was to design the American flag. George Washington and Ben Franklin were present, and so was a man referred to as the "Old Professor," who seemed to be staying at the house by coincidence. To the surprise of the others present, Washington and Franklin deferred to the Professor, seemed to recognize him as their superior, unreservedly, and all of his suggestions for the design of the flag were adopted. Then he vanished and was never heard of again.

This was it, with the Cross of St George; the first American flag to be masted on an American warship.









The so called Betsy Ross flag didnt appear until 2 yrs later.


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit I agree completely. I had a Delta saw similar to yours for maybe 30 years. The biggest gripe I had was not the saw but the fence. To set a cut I had to measure fence to sawblade both front of the blade and the rear. After 30 years and a move I got a Delta Unisaw made in the USA with a Biesemeyer Fence. The saw has more power that probably I do not need but the fence was worth the "upgrade" Accurate, no more front and rear measuring, tapping her then there. Have had it now since 2001, still works great, accurate. Do not plan on another "upgrade" as none is needed. 
The old saw was developing other problems as well, lest I believed it was so gave me a good reason to 'upgrade".

Sometimes upgrades are just a way to relieve extra set up time and frustration. Like a good lift in a router table, just so easy and I am lazy. Makes accuracy easier. Tend to be more accurate myself.


----------



## bandit571

Years ago…FWW ran an article about building a rip fence for just about any saw….might want to dig around for it, sometime?

Then, let's look at what a Hobbyist uses his tablesaw for the most…..yep, Cross cutting….rarely will there be any rip cuts….Then…maybe some sort of Dado work? After that? Maybe some sort of bevel cuts, that a Mitersaw can't do?
50% of the time, that saw will also be an assembly table….

Also, until a shop is set up….one can get by with a few sawhorses, and a circular saw, with a 2x as a fence, IF need be.

And…how many shops have made use of a Radial Arm Saw? Hmmm? ( Yes, The New Yankee Workshop used one)

As for a fence…..take a look at the one I have been using…along with all it's other uses. 
Rip Fence
Bandsaw Fence
Router Table Fence
Router Guide Fence
Circular Saw Guide Fence

have set it up as a stop block while milling tenons, haunched , or otherwise.

Tablesaw does not take a dado blade…BFD….that is what my Stanley No. 45 is for, anyway.

YMMV..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


I intended to be a turner too. Life got in the way with too many delays ;(( Never going to happen now.


----------



## bandit571

I USED to have a lathe…for a LONG time….finally wore it out pass any redemption…Parted a few things out..scrapped the rest…gave a friend all of my old lathe chisels, too.

No longer have the room for one. Was mainly to turn spindles/legs…Prefer the Shaker tapered square style anymore…


----------



## EricFai

I find myself using the table saw more and more. The miter saw gets used occasionally.

Bandit true about miminal requirements. I used a set of saw horses for a long time. A circular saw with a good rip fence is what I use today to break down plywood panels, an old school way my father did. A straight 1×6 with hardboard attached to it, used the saw to cut a straight line the width of the saw plate.

I use to have a radial arm saw, at times I wish I still had it.


----------



## 987Ron

I do use the fence. sizing boards to width, even thickness of smaller pieces, cutting boxes apart to separate lid from base, cutting thin slats (just did that to get 45 slates to steam and bend). etc.
Yes I do use the saw for some cross grain cuts but use a sled or the miter saw, table saw with sled is more accurate and easier for me.

Most of this is simply a matter of preference, not right or wrong. Also how one was taught and by who. The test is how the project turned out. Not how you cut a piece of white oak. Just my opinion. No critique of someone's methods or tools used.

I do have a Stanley 45, was my Grandfathers, used it a time or two just to see what it was like. Do not have many knives for it. It is in pretty poor shape, was when I got it. But it was my Grandfathers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- If you will please repost your table saw- it is a classic. If I am not mistaken you have the oldest one here…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The so called Betsy Ross flag didnt appear until 2 yrs later.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That looks like George III's dominance version


----------



## rad457

Here in the Land of the Free! Florida for a couple weeks, What I saw of the Balcony when we checked into 
Animal Kingdom Disney World. Dang it's warm down here! Going to try and find a Woodcrafts when we get to Tampa next week?


----------



## bandit571

Ever see those older models….where the table itself raises and lowers..AND tilts….Blade is stationary usually seen on a plank, with a motor out back, and a LONG V belt…There was even a fence, running along a rack and pinnon rail..


----------



## DS

A client has a master closet with a 4 foot by 9 foot Island in the center.
It is an eclectic mix of contemporary and frou-frou moldings everywhere.
They have chosen a specific Lion's claw foot for under the corners.

The only problem is it is made in the middle of the war zone in Ukraine, just outside of Kharkiv.
The web site for the company was up a month ago. 
When I checked again today the website was for sale.
I don't think they'll be selling me any Lions Claw feed for this island.

Another option is one from Georgia… the former Soviet country of Georgia.

I am considering carving it myself, however, there isn't a lot of spare time in my schedule these days with the amount of work I am already doing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Andre*- Thx for the explanation…

*Flag-* Grand Union Flag

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Union_Flag

Personally, I prefer this one…










*Bandit-* another use for my table saw is a place to put the laundry basket needing to be folded. True story but not very often…


----------



## EricFai

DW, as requested.









Dated: 1962, Craftsman with a 9" blade (I use a 8-1/4", which works fine). Had to replace the wires, looked a little worn, finally replaced the motor (1 HP, can be wired for 240).

Added a "H" framed fence to the stock one, and a 1/2"x3"x20 board to the miter gauge with an adjustable stop block. I have also made up a few box joint jigs (1/4" and 1/2") a Wedgie Sled, a tenon jig, and some zero clearance plates. This little saw sings, and cuts well, seems to be quite compared to the miter saw. Note only one handle on the front, push to raise blade, or pull to tilt.

I would like to build a base which includes good storage, and support for a larger table top.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to decide on what Joinery to use ..









Just about any….Through Dovetails….1/2 Blind Dovetails…or…Box/Finger Joints…..

Will need to hide a groove for the plywood bottom, too…

A "Cubby" unit will be just a slide-in assembly…not sure how fancy, just yet…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, yes any would work.

Me, I would probably use fingers, have the jig. But it would give me practice using Dovetails.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* Thx it brings back my memory of my first saw that was given to me by my late step Dad…

Ps at one time I replaced the arbor bearing and added an after-market fence. It was my go-to saw… Then as Bandit said "two saw horses and a straight board with a circular saw".


----------



## splintergroup

My "first" saw was a Craftsman contractor style 8" much like Bandits, Dad bought in the mid 60's (I still have it). Same issues as Ron, clamp down the fence, then measure from front & back of blade to square it up.

Watch out for the finger tips when using the miter, dip into one of those webs on the tables and push (OUCH!)


----------



## EricFai

DW, my father had one dated 1947, he replaced the arbor bearrings sometime in the 90's. That was a great saw and he kept it well tuned. (my ex sold that before I went back for the tools)


----------



## DS

Who else bolted a circular saw underneath a sheet of plywood for their first saw?
It worked okay. 
The fence was garbage, literally, as I clamped a 2×4 scrap to the plywood for a fence.
Had to square it up every time.

Turning it on and off was the real challenge, solved with a light switch, though.

Got my first plastic craftsman table top table saw after that. Used up the motor after a decade and a half and bought another one and used it up too.

Finally found a used Jet cabinet saw and have used that ever since.


----------



## EricFai

DS, I can't say I have never done that. I have used a circular saw side was to hollow a few boards.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS-* you have done well with woodworking and yet you take the time to share the knowledge with others (including myself with great advice) Does Anybody have a CNC question ask DS…

Ps keep us updated on your home built CNC and a 4th axis, forget your big screen TV.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just about any….Through Dovetails….1/2 Blind Dovetails…or…Box/Finger Joints…..
> 
> Will need to hide a groove for the plywood bottom, too…
> 
> A "Cubby" unit will be just a slide-in assembly…not sure how fancy, just yet…
> 
> - bandit571


I vote for 1/2 Blind Dovetails.


----------



## EricFai

Here a project of mine, built back around 2010, solid cherry. The only power tool I had avaliable at that time was a ShopSmith Mark V, 500 series.









Guess I should post as a project.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - bandit571
> 
> I vote for 1/2 Blind Dovetails.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Sarcasm- Festool Domino… Kidding aside I use Dowels and a Dowel Max…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- when we get to the 4444th post (4 of a kind) Are you going to have a "burn"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Reflections on childhood shoes… mine go back to the 1950s- Buster Brown and Kedds…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DS-* you have done well with woodworking and yet you take the time to share the knowledge with others (including myself with great advice) Does Anybody have a CNC question ask DS…
> 
> Ps keep us updated on your home built CNC and a *4th axis, *forget your big screen TV.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Which direction does the 4th axis run?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CBS News reported Our first permanent settlement at Jamestown, VA is flooding. 100-year floods are now happening every 5 years ( Salvaging the site will be spendy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Which direction does the 4th axis run?

Twilight Zone


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> CBS News reported Our first permanent settlement at Jamestown, VA is flooding. 100-year floods are now happening every 5 years ( Salvaging the site will be spendy.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


and then the attack on the Georgia Guide Stones…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all…


----------



## bandit571

The Family Rock Band Liliac recorded a music video on that site a while back….song title was "Mystery"

When they go on location to shoot music videos….they leave the site in the same conditions as when the arrived…to the point that you'd never tell they were there. They filmed Mystery in Winter…was almost too cold for their bare hands….Melody's fingers were turning blue….

BTW: It is pronounced Lil-E-ack…..Romanian for Bat….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

(POLL) Confidence in news media and other major US institutions at an all time low

https://sharylattkisson.com/2022/07/poll-confidence-in-news-media-and-other-major-us-institutions-at-an-all-time-low/?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian are you a vexillologist?

CF the Guild has a band saw from a battleship that is huge! Material is discounted, and they have every WW book I have ever seen.

Topa the news media is one of my top concerns. Hunter laptop is an example.

My mom comes home from rehab center (dog knocker her over broke a hip) she is 90.

We head back to fla tomorrow.

not much to do here.


----------



## 987Ron

Screen repairman got almost 1/2 done before the heat and humidity put a stop to it all. Not as good as the ones I did, but will be okay. Restart on Saturday.

The DIL's Corgi is a guest this weekend here. So noisy, etc.

Back to normal am Morning all. Coffee is good. Hope for some shop time later. Be another hot and humid day.

Friday so start your weekend early and have fun. Enjoy life is short.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken.

Couple of errands to run….before the rain gets here…again….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You got me on that one, Petey. Had to google that. I dont think I am that, no.

*Are you guys getting reports of whats going on with the Farmers over here???*



> Brian are you a vexillologist?
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## controlfreak

> CF the Guild has a band saw from a battleship that is huge! Material is discounted, and they have every WW book I have ever seen.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I joined mostly for a reasonable source to get wood but I am sure there are tools that I can use like a drum sander or re-sawing beyond my capacity.


----------



## bandit571

Friendly Vampire Visit.

Gas & Grocery shopping…

May go and hide out IN the shop in a little bit….

Need to update a Blog…


----------



## bandit571

Blob is up-dated…on the second try. First one wanted to go into some Mitre box rehab blog????? Got that straightened out.

Might do Lunch, and then head for the shop….have "puttering" to do.


----------



## DS

The fourth axis, A, is rotary, so you can make turnings with router bits and a slow turning blank.
It can also carve whatever details, like reeds, flutes, flowers etc. it can also make joinery on the turning, such as mortises for a table leg where it joins the aprons.

My build has stalled for a while. There were many things I had high expectations for and was disappointed.
Every time I rebuild it is a big spend.

My X axis was rickety (relatively speaking) and I have some reduction gears for the motors that will fix it right up, but I have to tear it apart and move the linear bearings to side mount the frame instead of top mount, so the gears will work right. It is a big deal because of how many layers are built on top of it.



> *DS-* you have done well with woodworking and yet you take the time to share the knowledge with others (including myself with great advice) Does Anybody have a CNC question ask DS…
> 
> Ps keep us updated on your home built CNC and a *4th axis, *forget your big screen TV.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Which direction does the 4th axis run?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS +1 looking forward to seeing more…


----------



## 987Ron

My personal X axis is out of sync today. Am taking it easy it is just to hot to do much else. Later in the day a good cold Flensburger Pilsner should help stabilize things. Wife is also dog sitting the adult Corgi for the weekend. Barking galore.

Go hide in the shop for a bit. Have some hand sanding to do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What are the 5 key principles of vexillology?*
The Five Principles are:
Keep It Simple. The flag should be so simple that a child can draw it from memory.
Use Meaningful Symbolism. The flag's images, colors, or patterns should relate to what it symbolizes.
Use 2 or 3 Basic Colors. ...
No Lettering or Seals. ...
Be Distinctive or Be Related.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I enjoy the Corgi stories… If you ever want to make a laser gift maybe this will be of help…


----------



## DS

The big screen tv setup is for my parents.
You can see my big screen setup in this blog right here.

BTW, the TV is now a 4k UHD 65"
It just barely fits.



> *DS-* you have done well with woodworking and yet you take the time to share the knowledge with others (including myself with great advice) Does Anybody have a CNC question ask DS…
> 
> Ps keep us updated on your home built CNC and a 4th axis, forget your big screen TV.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Working way too hard for a Friday…

Photos?

Photos?

Bueller….?

Try again…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- No photos - no acorn…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The big screen tv setup is for my parents.
> You can see my big screen setup in this blog right here.
> 
> BTW, the TV is now a 4k UHD 65"
> It just barely fits.
> 
> *DS-* you have done well with woodworking and yet you take the time to share the knowledge with others (including myself with great advice) Does Anybody have a CNC question ask DS…
> 
> Ps keep us updated on your home built CNC and a 4th axis, forget your big screen TV.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - DS


----------



## bandit571

Working on it…
Taking forever, at the moment…

Still waiting….on the FIRST photos to arrive …...









And…









And…









I think that will do..for now..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- I had faith… Project looking great…


----------



## bandit571

All them nice looking sockets?










Had to move the fence a lot….

This is what that one board looked like..









Before that Junior Jack started in….


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks DW saved that image for a future need, maybe. Did some with the dogs name and then dog foot prints accross the sign. These were gifts to the DIL and Granddaughter so cannot easily get a picture.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, that is looking sharp, you are moving right along.


----------



## DS

TLDR;

For those who did want to read the blog to see the finished installation..

!











> The big screen tv setup is for my parents.
> You can see my big screen setup in this blog right here.
> 
> BTW, the TV is now a 4k UHD 65"
> It just barely fits.
> 
> *DS-* you have done well with woodworking and yet you take the time to share the knowledge with others (including myself with great advice) Does Anybody have a CNC question ask DS…
> 
> Ps keep us updated on your home built CNC and a 4th axis, forget your big screen TV.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - DS


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Since Petey accused me of being a ventriloquist, oh wait, I mean - Vexillogist, I will continue with my American flag essay.

Why the colors - red, white, and blue?

If you do some googling, you will be told the White represents this, the Red that, and the Blue this other thing. But these colors as national symbols go way way back further. In fact, these colors, Red White and Blue, go all the way back to early Pharoanic Egypt. In the early days of Pharoah, there were two Kingdoms, the Upper Kingdom, and the Lower Kingdom. Prior to unification, the King of Upper Egypt wore a white crown or hedjet; and the king of Lower Egypt wore a red crown or deshet. These crowns symbolized the divine power of the ruler. The early rulers of the unified kingdom introduced the Double Crown made of each kingdom´s individual crowns - which was called the Pschent.

You will now notice that the majority of National flags are Red and White, or the background (field) will be Red or White, in homage to Pharoah.

When the King (Pharoah) led his army into battle, he wore a different crown, one that was Blue.

Thus, the Red, White, and Blue.

The five-pointed Stars are a direct reference to the Goddess Isis.

So, when you are flying Old Glory as a patriot, you are also paying homage to Pharoah, Isis, and a War Banner.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Not the Ukrainians…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You got me on that one, Petey. Had to google that. I dont think I am that, no.
> 
> *Are you guys getting reports of whats going on with the Farmers over here???*
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No, What are they doing to them>?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The fourth axis, A, is rotary, so you can make turnings with router bits and a slow turning blank.
> It can also carve whatever details, like reeds, flutes, flowers etc. it can also make joinery on the turning, such as mortises for a table leg where it joins the aprons.
> 
> My build has stalled for a while. There were many things I had high expectations for and was disappointed.
> Every time I rebuild it is a big spend.
> 
> My X axis was rickety (relatively speaking) and I have some reduction gears for the motors that will fix it right up, but I have to tear it apart and move the linear bearings to side mount the frame instead of top mount, so the gears will work right. It is a big deal because of how many layers are built on top of it.
> 
> *DS-* you have done well with woodworking and yet you take the time to share the knowledge with others (including myself with great advice) Does Anybody have a CNC question ask DS…
> 
> Ps keep us updated on your home built CNC and a *4th axis, *forget your big screen TV.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Which direction does the 4th axis run?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - DS


Sounds trickier than Calculus )


----------



## EricFai

DW, I have seen a plumber drill through a drain pipe, and ran the supply line through it. He thought nothing of it until the following Monday when we received a call about the ceiling below being wet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My personal X axis is out of sync today. Am taking it easy it is just to hot to do much else. Later in the day a good cold Flensburger Pilsner should help stabilize things. Wife is also dog sitting the adult Corgi for the weekend. Barking galore.
> 
> Go hide in the shop for a bit. Have some hand sanding to do.
> 
> - 987Ron


My personal X axis is beyond working in the shop ;(((


----------



## EricFai

Landed a cabinet reface job, picked up the materials today. Basically new cabinet doors and new drawers with fronts. Old drawers have the face attached to the drawer, so I can't just swap them. I also have a 3 drawer base to build. Unfortunately they want them painted, arrrrrr.

Sat down this afternoon fir about an hours and generated my cut list for all pieces. Shaker style doors, easy for me. Time to get the table saw set up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That looks like today's residential standards )) About a decade before I retired an engineer asked me if aI noticed how the quality of workmanship had fallen in the last 20 years. I noticed it too ;(( It started when the business round table did their artificial recession to break the trade unions. The apprentices in non-union were not required to have any classroom training. When that changed they required 24 hours per year. We did 2 nights a week for the normal school year. One guy I knew doing residential used his apprentices as specialists. They only did drilling for 4 years, or nailing boxes on studs, or pulling cables between boxes. When they completed their apprenticeship and wanted journeyman wages, he told them they only knew how to do a single thing so they weren't capable of being journeymen ;(( He told them to quit and see if anyone else would hire them ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, What are your concerns about Hunter's laptop? )


----------



## 1thumb

Who had JFK assassinated?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mafia George Bush #41 was probably the only person who could not remember where he was that day. He claimed to be in 2 different places at different times. He was not in Dallas.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Worked on the front corners a bit,,









Dry fits , will need some tune-up…









Sockets weren't deep enough…

Tomorrow's task..









Cut the tails to fit this board…Maybe in a week, I can get to this point…









Depends on how bored I get….


----------



## 1thumb

> Mafia George Bush #41 was probably the only person who could not remember where he was that day. He claimed to be in 2 different places at different times. He was not in Dallas.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


George HW Bush had dinner with John Hinckley and his father at the Hinckley residence in DC the night before John Hinckley shot Reagan.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Interesting!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Administration Cannot Ignore Federal Law, Must Remove Illegal Alien Criminals We have enough free-roaming criminals without importing more! ;(( https://www.theepochtimes.com/biden-administration-cannot-ignore-federal-law-must-remove-illegal-alien-criminals-court_4585289.html?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Landed a cabinet reface job, picked up the materials today. Basically new cabinet doors and new drawers with fronts. Old drawers have the face attached to the drawer, so I can t just swap them. I also have a 3 drawer base to build. Unfortunately they want them painted, arrrrrr.
> 
> Sat down this afternoon fir about an hours and generated my cut list for all pieces. Shaker style doors, easy for me. Time to get the table saw set up.
> 
> - Eric


Your post brings back memories. Back in the day, it was red Oak but today it is stained and color or a composite. Question: are you going to make the face frame refacing stock? If so what thickness and type of adhesive will you use to attach them. Just curious, I have faith in your craftsmanship from what I see. Keep us posted and you may want to blog the process for others to see and learn what it takes to do a good job.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Who had JFK assassinated?
> 
> - 1thumb


Who was involved with the Lincoln assassination? Many books are written about both…

*Bob Marley - I Shot The Sheriff *





One has to dig into the meaning of Marleys song…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, the Ukraine flag does have The Blue! Ukraine also, has only been an independent country since 1991.


> Not the Ukrainians…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Go back in history to the oldest National flags - All of them, Red, White, or Blue.

Scotland, 832a.d.

































The first National flag of Brazil, dates to 1880s or so, also had the Blue and five-pointed Stars.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In a sentence, the Independent Farmer is being slowly and surely forced off the land so Agribusiness can monopolize the food industry. There are Farmer protests in many countries now, Netherlands is a hotbed currently.


> You got me on that one, Petey. Had to google that. I dont think I am that, no.
> 
> *Are you guys getting reports of whats going on with the Farmers over here???*
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> No, What are they doing to them>?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## EricFai

DW, I will not be touching the face frame, other the sand for a bonding to paint. The current cabinet floors are MDF, so those are being replaced with the shaker style doors. I will be using Poplar for the frames.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and about, screen guy is suppose to show at 7am Not here yet. Late. Good help is indeed hard to get. Cut up to of the large panels of screen for some reason and now two short. All panels were already cut to size and ready. Have no idea why, will ask today. $30 worth of screen no longer usable for this project.

Coffee is good, hot and humid out. Shop ac running. Dog door to repair. The flap is worn out. Not a big deal do it once a year or so. Smaller dogs now so less stress on it. Alex was 105, Lab is only 55 and old and slow, the Corgis below 35.

Have a good Sat.

Bandit, moving along a lot quicker than I on my project. To many distractions. About ready to try some Milk paint on this one…...probably Monday when all is quieter and less chance of other demands showing up unexpectedly.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…71 mostly sunny degrees outside. Pills taken. Trying to get fully awake, before I do too much….


----------



## 987Ron

Rain is due so the screen guy is finishing the 4th panel and quitting for the day. 3 to go. Not to bad. Showed him a couple of things i was doing that helped some.

Rest and ease this afternoon. Dog door repaired and back together. Couple of other things but not woodworking related. Just chores.


----------



## DS

And how did Fidel Castro know about it before it happened?



> Who had JFK assassinated?
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Off to sign the papers for my Mom's assisted living. Almost have everything worked out…


----------



## 1thumb

Quote attributed soon after the Bay of Pigs fiasco:
"I will splinter the CIA into a thousand pieces and scatter it into the winds."
- John F. Kennedy


----------



## bandit571

Yards mowed, weeds whacked…Son ran the electric chainsaw to take out a Weed/Tree..

Can't turn the AC unit on…until I go and get a new plug adapter…

I am soaked, despite it only being 75 degrees outside….

And, there is NO beer IN the house?

Errands to run…


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm putting my free AC unit in my garage today. Good thing as the temps are really going higher in the next few days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> In a sentence, the Independent Farmer is being slowly and surely forced off the land so Agribusiness can monopolize the food industry. There are Farmer protests in many countries now, Netherlands is a hotbed currently.
> 
> You got me on that one, Petey. Had to google that. I dont think I am that, no.
> 
> *Are you guys getting reports of whats going on with the Farmers over here???*
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> No, What are they doing to them>?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That happened here in the 80s;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Agra- business has been going on for a long time. IMO it is now expanding even more so with the large farmland purchases going on in the U.S. And as Brian stated even in Europe… Now don't forget "water"- *The Great Water Grab: Wall Street is buying up the world's water*.






If there is a finite resource follow the money…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

You wouldn't think it would take me 1 hour to finish up the last two corners..would you…

But, that was how long I spent…chopping tails to fit into the sockets for the sides to connect to the back…

Area between the shoulder blades had said it was quitting time!

Film in a little bit…


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit…









That "lip" on the back?









This gets glued to it…









All 4 corners are now dovetailed….










They all will get a groove for a plywood bottom panel…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- looks good…


----------



## bandit571

Went to buy a new chain for my Electric 16" Chain saw, today….
Hmmm…

10"? Nope
12"? No
14"? Getting warmer…
18"? Hmmwhere is the 16" chain?

Set of ear plugs where the box USED to be…..

Oh….IF I buy a new bar with the chain? Not!...May just get a file or 2, and sharpen it up, next time it comes out of the shed…...it was having issues cutting a knarly 4" diameter tree trunk….

Spicy Crab Roll Sushi for Lunch…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit dry fit looks great. Your moving right along.


----------



## EricFai

Spent some time in the shop today, paid job. A cabinet reface, 21 doors, 11 drawers with fronts and 1 three drawer base cabinet.

Today I started with the cabinet doors, ripped material for rails and styles, ran them trough the planner to dial in the width. Cut them to length, dado a grove for the panel, milled shoulder cuts, and cheek cuts. Still need to fine tune tenons to fit groves. These are going to be frame an panel assembly.


















Here's the blog for those who wish to read more.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* Really nice work and well organized. The blog says a lot about your talents as a cabinetmaker.


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. I have managed to pick up a few things over the years. I have read through a lot if "Woodsmith" to. I even have a stack of books about boat building.


----------



## bandit571

Had a Mess Sargent one year, that made some of the best Lemonade around….He had a large Pitcher of Ice, and a thing of Wyler's Lemonade Mix…..but, instead of water….he just poured in a fifth of Beefeater's Gin….Tasty!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bandit.










Eric.










I don't have bushels like DW but I pass out what I have


----------



## EricFai

Bandit,I bet that was some good lemonade.

Topa, thanks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- I believe that one day you may build that boat. I hope that you do for that was at one time a dream of mine to build one. As a kid, I wanted one of these…

the dream










or even this one










A teenage boy and his dreams…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- I appreciate what you post. No acorns are needed…


----------



## bandit571

Inside this wooden box…









Let's see….









Lift out the Main Stock….the thing with the handles..









Add a 1/4" cutter…









Install the 2 short rods….









1/4" cutter means the sliding stock is slid right up to the main stock…for support of the cutter…









Then slide the fence onto the rods, use the combo square to set how far from the cutter the fence needs to be ..1/4"....Then, close up the case, and put it back on the shelf…









Tomorrow I can start ploughing a groove…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I just had a 1-hour power outage… Very humbling with no elec, internet, and microwave yet the trusted refrigerator kept the food chilled. One thing that I have been blessed with the power never went out during a laser and CNC cutting for if it did the project would be over and I would have to start over fresh. Also, this applies to most of our everyday thing that some take for granted.

Does anybody have any power outage stories to share?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- I wasn't able to post "what is in the box"? Due to the power outage… Thx










Also no worries about power outages with that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Why do criminals covet French bulldogs?* Breed offers quick cash, but big problems



















https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/why-do-criminals-covet-french-bulldogs-breed-offers-quick-cash-but-big-problems/ar-AAZlzQo


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I just had a 1-hour power outage… Very humbling with no elec, internet, and microwave yet the trusted refrigerator kept the food chilled. One thing that I have been blessed with the power never went out during a laser and CNC cutting for if it did the project would be over and I would have to start over fresh. Also, this applies to most of our everyday thing that some take for granted.
> 
> Does anybody have any power outage stories to share?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Our longest was about 10 days in a snow storm ;(( Wood stove was handy for heat and cooking


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Professor "Bob Altemeyer is a retired professor of Psychology at the University of Manitoba, where he studied authoritarianism for forty years. His studies of authoritarian aggression won the prize for the best research in the behavioral sciences awarded in 1986 by the American Academy for the Advancement of Science." His studies show 33% of us are authoritarians. Authoritarians will not believe anything they do not already believe even to their own detriment ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

LOL!


> Had a Mess Sargent one year, that made some of the best Lemonade around….He had a large Pitcher of Ice, and a thing of Wyler s Lemonade Mix…..but, instead of water….he just poured in a fifth of Beefeater s Gin….Tasty!
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

What you Wont see on the News>>>

Dutch Farmers


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One topic of major importance, one MOTIVE, that NEVER gets discussed when people talk about this tragedy - DIMONA! Mr. Kennedy was not going to allow it. Then, his intentions didnt matter anymore. Google that, and you will find it is a city, but it is, and was oh so much more! Thats all I will say about that. 


> And how did Fidel Castro know about it before it happened?
> 
> Who had JFK assassinated?
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> - DS


----------



## EricFai

DW, those Hydroplanes would be a blast, still a kid at heart. And I bet it would be a fun build also.

Bandit, sweet plane you have there. I think my next tool making session might be a router plane.


----------



## 987Ron

DW, Eric: As a teenager my friend and I took a 4×8 piece of plywood. Cut one end round 2ft radius. At the 4 ft. point longwise cut a groove across and bent the bow up (rounded end. Had two long boards ,,6 ft attached to the up side with a couple of cross pieces one near the front and one on the stern. added a steering wheel and a 10 hp outboard. Would not float for long when still but we used it like a hydroplane. Think we added a slat or two as a keel but do not recall.

Later we took 4 16ft 1×10s. (may have been longer and 1×12s) 3 for the bottom and one each for the sides. Made a Pirogue type boat. Rounded the front sides a bit and raised the bow. Butt jointed the boards and used roofing tar for a sealer and a lathe on the outside with tar underneath to seal the seams. With the boat we floated the Caney River in NE Okla from Hula dam down to Bartlesville, 20 miles or more. As I remember a full day trip. Had floated this river with a 8ft. WWII rubber raft. Lesser distance.

Then floated the Verdigis River in NE Okla. with the Pirogue. 2 day float trip. Both near where we lived. Had a leak or two but took a can of roofing sealant, an extra board or two, nails and a hammer. Quick patch on a leaky knot. Great adventures.

Not many of todays parents would let their kids do this type of things Dad took us to the starting points and picked us up at the end. Think he was a bit concerned but always full of encouragement.


----------



## EricFai

I floated some rivers up in Michigan, in a canoe. Those were some fun times, camped along the way during the weekend adventures. One camp ground called Pines Point on the White River was a nice rustic camp ground. The river created a shape like a pine tree, a good size hill to climb up which created the trunk. It took 30 minutes to float around, then up an over go do it over. Probably more folks use it today than when I grew up.


----------



## controlfreak

First day at the beach at a very expensive house, but very nice, with the kids and grand kids. Wife just tested positive for covid and I now have a scratchy throat FML. At least I can sit outside and watch through the glass and drink. Mimosas done and moving on to bloody Mary next.


----------



## EricFai

CF, enjoy your week.


----------



## splintergroup

My uncle build one of those hydroplanes for use on the lake in MN. I remember riding on the bow as a kid, 19HP Johnson borrowed from the fishing boat. 
Felt like you were going 100!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..I did try to sleep in this morning…Pills taken.

Not sure what is on the schedule for today…Boss hasn't told me …yet.

May have to add a small bread board edge to the lid, we'll see..

69 clear and SUNNY degrees outside…


----------



## bandit571

Would appear that we are getting Chinese Take-out for lunch, today…..hmmmm…

Guess not….


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH!









WITH..









Might take a while…

Carne Steak Asada…with corn wrappers…


----------



## controlfreak

Chinese guac that's a new one.


----------



## bandit571

Taco Villa, down on South Main St. , Bellefontaine, OH…..$7.75

Thinking about a bit of shop time….have to work off Lunch…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- interesting story. To build a boat a kid is quite fortunate…

Eric- did you ever experience Pine River in MI? Today the rivers are packed and this is what happens when populations get bigger and bigger.

Brian- The farmer protest is mentioned on page 3 stories. Sad but just another globalist land grab- slowly they operate and it will take time. They are pretty good at contriving and getting the masses to go along, especially with war…

Top Max- Simulation shows tsunami waves as high as 42 feet could hit Seattle in minutes should a major earthquake occur on the Seattle Fault…










https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/08/us/seattle-earthquake-simulation-tsunami/index.html

Bandit- the place looks like a good one to eat at…Good reviews. Did you ever try their spicy carrots?


----------



## EricFai

DW, most of the time it was the White River and the Muskegon River with my brother when he was living up in Freemont.


----------



## bandit571

Shoptime start: 1400 hrs….shoptime end: 1515 hrs….film in a little bit….while I cool down….

Why is it, that glue always dries faster on fingers, than on wood….

BRB…

(no, I do NOT try those carrots…)


----------



## bandit571

16 pictures….a teaser..









Noodle making?









Feeling "Groovy?" 









Dry fitting a bottom panel…









A "Forest of Clamps"










And…square.

Will have to plane this angle, once the assembly comes out of the clamps…









So that the lid will close…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* looks good.










Any celebration plans for when you get the full house (4444)?


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, nicely done.


----------



## 1thumb

> That happened here in the 80s;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Only comparison between that and the 80's is that today's global warming and nitrogen pollution are the 80's 'Acid Rain' scare. Denmark's PM Rutte, a protege of Klaus Schwaub and the WEF, seeks to reduce 'nitrogen pollution' by limiting its use as fertilizer which will eventually bankrupt the farmers in Denmark due to lack of yield. Situation in Sri Lanka was brought on by outlawing chemical ferts and using only synthetics. Productivity plummeted, people starve, no exports, bare shelves, no money, country collapsed. WEF and the global leaders ESG policies, environmental social governing are going to save the world though. Just gotta work out a few kinks, like mass starvation and death.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

1T- good info…


----------



## 1thumb

> 1T- good info…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Go deeper. It get's better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 1T- good info…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Go deeper. It get s better.
> 
> - 1thumb


Wait until more electric cars start coming and the people's ability or inability to adapt. Imagine an apartment building with 100s of cars needing a charge.


----------



## 1thumb

> Imagine an apartment building with 100s of cars needing a charge.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We'll just have to pump more oil and dig for more coal and frack for more nat gas to meet that demand for alternative energy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

1T- nuclear energy but people don't want it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- are you going to spray that kitchen job? Just curious about reliving my past life…


----------



## EricFai

DW, if I can get the sprayer working, probably so. It's been sitting for a good 5 years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Poor Farmer Who Created Walmart*






Let's be honest, you didn't click on this today because you are doing market research about the retail industry. You, like most other professionals, probably just need a few minutes away from the work that has become an all day "brain drain" and just need something to pass a few minutes as you reset.

*20 Fun and Interesting Facts You Probably Never Knew About Walmart…*

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20-fun-interesting-facts-you-probably-never-knew-lytle-shrm-scp


----------



## bandit571

I much prefer to watch The People of Walmart…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I much prefer to watch The People of Walmart…..
> 
> - bandit571


*also in the grocery store with my electric cart…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, There are places on the coast that could have 100-foot tsunamis. They are locations that will be fatal. No escape ;((

1T, I was referring to the family farm lifestyle. The Spanish discovered a source of nitrogen in the early 1500s in South America. Taking it to Europe increasing yields started overpopulation of the world. ;( The midwest "breadbasket's" chemical runoff polluting the Gulf ended a lot of fishing with several hundred square miles of dead zone due to algae eliminating oxygen in the water ;(( The world population will max out by 2050.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, if I can get the sprayer working, probably so. It s been sitting for a good 5 years.
> 
> - Eric


Eric or others- would you like to discuss "spraying". I would love to share what I learned about HVLP and a small compressor. From metal coatings, paint, and in the past lacquer (toxic stuff) to water-based clear finishes. Great results. Also, a fellow LJock posted the "critter" gun…










I have used it but for fine finishes IMO- HVLP. But the Critter is inexpensive and easy to use.


----------



## EricFai

DW, let me do some checking, and I'll send you a PM later. Sounds interesting, and quick clean up. I have an airless sprayer, and at times it took a bit to clean out the lines.

HVLP, might be the way to go, just need to install a air dryer fir the compressor line.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- not to be discouraging there are 1000 ways to apply coatings but for painted doors, I think that I have the process that works. Latex paint then the protective clear coatings… HVLP with the attached fan or compressor- Nozzle size is important- that is why the infamous Harbor freight purple does not work for woodworking, due to their nozzle size.


----------



## bandit571

Since I don't spray any finishes…except Rattle-can….kind of leaves me out…..

Trying to decide about a bread board edge treatment to the lid…...mainly where the lid meets the top….whether to flair the bread board edges out from there….we'll see…


----------



## BurlyBob

I bought that Earlx 6000 when it was on sale at Highland woodworking. I haven't tried it with paint but it is amazing with Shellac or water based poly.


----------



## RichT

> Also, a fellow LJock posted the "critter" gun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used it but for fine finishes IMO- HVLP
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If you're going to use my photo, at least do so in the context I presented it. I have never used the Critter for fine finishes. If I recall correctly, I was describing its usefulness for dyes, since they can be stored in the Mason jars that the Critter uses, and how it's easy to do a quick spray with water to clean it between colors. In fact, that is a Mason jar full of Medium Walnut dye that is shown in the photo.

If anyone wants to learn something, read up on washcoats-particularly light cuts of shellac-and think about the usefulness of the Critter for applying them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes, I use and like them…

*The Top 5 Mistakes to Avoid When Painting With Spray Paint*

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20-fun-interesting-facts-you-probably-never-knew-lytle-shrm-scp


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich- it was meant to give you credit for the skills that you offer… Glad to see that you are able to post here, for I enjoy your woodworking knowledge and look forward that you will add it here with your knowledge to others.

Since we don't talk much about cooking here and I am ever thankful for the mineral fry pan that you posted back at the Garage. I learn from most of your posts and I look forward to seeing more.

Glad to see more of you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BB- I am not an expert but I see that your Earlix is very popular in our woodworking community. Post more on your learning experiences with it, for it could be helpful to others. For paint what is the nozzle size on the gun that they recommend?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Rutte is not PM of Denmark, he is PM of Netherlands. Mette Fredriksen is PM of Denmark.

Seems you have mixed up Denmark with the Netherlands, which isnt hard to do - they both have crazy languages, primarily use bicycles to get around, are wet grey cold, marijuana derivatives are a National past-time, and obscene wealth is frowned upon.



> Only comparison between that and the 80 s is that today s global warming and nitrogen pollution are the 80 s Acid Rain scare. Denmark s PM Rutte, a protege of Klaus Schwaub and the WEF, seeks to reduce nitrogen pollution by limiting its use as fertilizer which will eventually bankrupt the farmers in Denmark due to lack of yield. Situation in Sri Lanka was brought on by outlawing chemical ferts and using only synthetics. Productivity plummeted, people starve, no exports, bare shelves, no money, country collapsed. WEF and the global leaders ESG policies, environmental social governing are going to save the world though. Just gotta work out a few kinks, like mass starvation and death.
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

Do the small farmers own the land they are farming??

Topa to avoid politics, my point about the laptop is many news outlets are not covering what in the laptop. Do you remember the NY post had the laptop, but facebook, twitter banned its contents. My point is the Media is doing us a disservice.

BTW we are home. Uncle Wah would have been 99 today. He is still being honored by NJ VFW's.

Here for about a week, then a quick trip to Montana.


----------



## 987Ron

Not using a spray gun but will have Milk Paint everywhere by this afternoon. Masking some odd shaped small drawer fronts with Frog tape, a new one for me, Frog paint and then the Milk Paint, first also. Interesting it will be.

Report later.

Oh by the way, Good morning, off to the shop with a full mug of coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..pills taken…not fully awake, just yet….

And..it is a Monday…..


----------



## bandit571

Need to haul the scrap bin upstairs, today…getting a bit full….May have a Fire Pit Burn this evening?
14 posts to go….


----------



## EricFai

I doing my burn later in the week when the grandkids are here.


----------



## rad457

Made it to Tampa (Area) Grangirls are enjoying the heat and the pool!
Remember seeing LJ "Mafe" in his shop back in 2014 in Copenhagen, good beer there so most folks are happy
Appears to be a Woodcraft's about an hour drive, may have to find a way to see what it has to offer?


----------



## 1thumb

> Rutte is not PM of Denmark, he is PM of Netherlands. Mette Fredriksen is PM of Denmark.
> 
> Seems you have mixed up Denmark with the Netherlands, which isnt hard to do - they both have crazy languages, primarily use bicycles to get around, are wet grey cold, marijuana derivatives are a National past-time, and obscene wealth is frowned upon.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Thanks. It is confusing.

- 1thumb


----------



## 987Ron

First coat of Milk Paint done. 15 small odd shaped drawer fronts painted and 5 spindles for the top of the boxes.

Impression of Milk Paint. Easy to mix but takes time to get all the tiny "lumps" out. It comes as a powder. Mix with equal parts of water. Next batch will strain through a small wire mesh kitchen sieve. As you use it, it thickens a bit but a few drops of water and it is back to the orignianl consistency. Easy to adjust consistency by adding water or more powder. Goes on easy with a foam brush. Cleanup is washing with water, used a bit of dish washer detergent also. Can be flushed down the drain as it is non toxic and no oils. Says so on the label.

Going for a second coat of Marigold Yellow and when all is dry a covering coat of Bayberry. After all is dry rubbing light sanding with either paper or steel wool lets the undercoat show through on the edges and such to get a "worn" or used look. After all that drys well a covering coat of poly oi., will use Osmo to seal it all.

Well first coat done. Kind of like the stuff.


----------



## bandit571

45 minutes in the shop..stopped for Lunch…

Front of the desk has it's bevel done..









With the Millers Falls No.11…
Top needed a bevel, too…









For those wondering what a tool well is also good for…









Hook a clamp into it..
Checked the bevel…









Joint the back edge and add the glue and clamps









And let this sit a day….


----------



## bandit571

Lunch, today….Turkey & Pepper Jack Cheese on Wheat….keeping things light, after Yesterday's big Lunch…

Haven't even turned the AC Unit on, today…

Need to clean off the tablesaw after a bit….have to square the ends of the lid…









Then decide on a bread board edge..or not…


----------



## bandit571

Wondering IF I should include photos of my Gazebo…?

Already have some from the front deck…









That was a woodworking project a couple years ago…









The Boss even has a few plants on it..









Even added a gate…to keep the Riff-Raff out..


----------



## EricFai

Nice little deck Bandit


----------



## bandit571

The Boss walked by….then proceeded to lower my ears….she was getting tired of me having longer hair than she has…mine WAS shoulder length…until a couple minutes, ago….

85 BREEZY degrees outside….windier than a Senator…

So..what's fer Supper?


----------



## EricFai

Chicken wings, with fries.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Cold water and a mixed salad…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian,
> 
> Do the small farmers own the land they are farming??
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Yes, Petey many independent farmers in Europe who own their land.
Portugal - farmers protesting Gov agricultural and economic policies
Poland - farmers protesting high cost of fuel and fertilizer
France - farmers protesting because they are always protesting against something in France.
Spain - high cost of fuel and fertilzer.
Belgium - dairy farmers protesting Gov policies.
Greece - farmers were protesting back in spring, fuel and fertilizer costs, violently, dont know whats up there now.
Denmark - all the farmers are still POd at the Gov because they killed every single Mink in the country, millions, because they over-reacted to Covid hysteria.
Italy - farmers joined in solidarity protest with Netherlands.

Netherlands - the Gov introduced new regulations which will require farmers to reduce fertilzer use (nitrogen and ammonia), and to reduce their livestock (cows). The Gov basically wants "green agenda" net-zero emissions from farmers, and the farmers aint having it. There is also speculation that the Dutch Gov wants to acquire private land not solely for corporate agribusiness monopolization, but also to increase urban sprawl, aka, home building.

At any rate, I am sure, farmers are pissed off everywhere overhere because the Suits dont know what the fork they are doing, sure dont know anything about farming, and are focused on all these lofty ideals that are unrealistic; and by attempting to fix stuff they will just make everything worse.


----------



## bandit571

Front gate









From the outside, and…









From the inside of the gate..

Tablesaw is still buried, though..









Need to bring it out where I can use it, again…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Brian,
> 
> Do the small farmers own the land they are farming??
> 
> Topa to avoid politics, my point about the laptop is many news outlets are not covering what in the laptop. Do you remember the NY post had the laptop, but facebook, twitter banned its contents. My point is the Media is doing us a disservice.
> 
> BTW we are home. Uncle Wah would have been 99 today. He is still being honored by NJ VFW s.
> 
> Here for about a week, then a quick trip to Montana.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Have a good trip!

Removing the Fairness Doctrine from FCC licensing in 1987 covers all the lying and corruption ;(( I'm sure the "laptop" could facilitate a criminal conviction.

Happy birthday to Uncle Wah.


----------



## bandit571

Too windy, right now to fire up the Fire Pit….windier than a Senator named Foghorn Leghorn…

Topa gets the 4 of a kind…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> First coat of Milk Paint done. 15 small odd shaped drawer fronts painted and 5 spindles for the top of the boxes.
> 
> Impression of Milk Paint. Easy to mix but takes time to get all the tiny "lumps" out. It comes as a powder. Mix with equal parts of water. Next batch will strain through a small wire mesh kitchen sieve. As you use it, it thickens a bit but a few drops of water and it is back to the orignianl consistency. Easy to adjust consistency by adding water or more powder. Goes on easy with a foam brush. Cleanup is washing with water, used a bit of dish washer detergent also. Can be flushed down the drain as it is non toxic and no oils. Says so on the label.
> 
> Going for a second coat of Marigold Yellow and when all is dry a covering coat of Bayberry. After all is dry rubbing light sanding with either paper or steel wool lets the undercoat show through on the edges and such to get a "worn" or used look. After all that drys well a covering coat of poly oi., will use Osmo to seal it all.
> 
> Well first coat done. Kind of like the stuff.
> 
> - 987Ron


I never have done the milk paint, but from what I have read it sounds like you are doing a good job. My thoughts a what type of protective coat. May I suggest looking at https://sculptnouveau.com/ for a matt UV protector. Their products are great. You get an Acorn for your efforts…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Brian,
> 
> Do the small farmers own the land they are farming??
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Yes, Petey many independent farmers in Europe who own their land.
> Portugal - farmers protesting Gov agricultural and economic policies
> Poland - farmers protesting high cost of fuel and fertilizer
> France - farmers protesting because they are always protesting against something in France.
> Spain - high cost of fuel and fertilzer.
> Belgium - dairy farmers protesting Gov policies.
> Greece - farmers were protesting back in spring, fuel and fertilizer costs, violently, dont know whats up there now.
> Denmark - all the farmers are still POd at the Gov because they killed every single Mink in the country, millions, because they over-reacted to Covid hysteria.
> Italy - farmers joined in solidarity protest with Netherlands.
> 
> Netherlands - the Gov introduced new regulations which will require farmers to reduce fertilzer use (nitrogen and ammonia), and to reduce their livestock (cows). The Gov basically wants "green agenda" net-zero emissions from farmers, and the farmers aint having it. There is also speculation that the Dutch Gov wants to acquire private land not solely for corporate agribusiness monopolization, but also to increase urban sprawl, aka, home building.
> 
> At any rate, I am sure, farmers are pissed off everywhere overhere because the Suits dont know what the fork they are doing, sure dont know anything about farming, and are focused on all these lofty ideals that are unrealistic; and by attempting to fix stuff they will just make everything worse.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Great insight… Thx


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Topa gets the 4 of a kind…
> 
> - bandit571


He gets an Acorn…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandits front gate…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Brian,
> 
> Do the small farmers own the land they are farming??
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Yes, Petey many independent farmers in Europe who own their land.
> Portugal - farmers protesting Gov agricultural and economic policies
> Poland - farmers protesting high cost of fuel and fertilizer
> France - farmers protesting because they are always protesting against something in France.
> Spain - high cost of fuel and fertilzer.
> Belgium - dairy farmers protesting Gov policies.
> Greece - farmers were protesting back in spring, fuel and fertilizer costs, violently, dont know whats up there now.
> Denmark - all the farmers are still POd at the Gov because they killed every single Mink in the country, millions, because they over-reacted to Covid hysteria.
> Italy - farmers joined in solidarity protest with Netherlands.
> 
> Netherlands - the Gov introduced new regulations which will require farmers to reduce fertilzer use (nitrogen and ammonia), and to reduce their livestock (cows). The Gov basically wants "green agenda" net-zero emissions from farmers, and the farmers aint having it. There is also speculation that the Dutch Gov wants to acquire private land not solely for corporate agribusiness monopolization, but also to increase urban sprawl, aka, home building.
> 
> At any rate, I am sure, farmers are pissed off everywhere overhere *because the Suits dont know what the fork they are doing, sure dont know anything about farming, and are focused on all these lofty ideals that are unrealistic;* and by attempting to fix stuff they will just make everything worse.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That seems to be universal ;(( The NFPA removed " sound fire protection analysis" for all barriers around propane tanks due to public input by the National Propane Gas Association. Only 4,000 gallon and bigger tanks require dissipation analysis. That pretty much eliminates propane code in residential areas. . A 5-gallon BBQ tank can destroy a 2-story house. If they were concerned about safety they would have maintained "sound fire protection analysis" and provided explanations in footnotes or the appendix. The National Propane Gas Association's public input removing it because it is unenforceable rather than providing training opportunities is consistent with business policies ignoring safety standards motivated by greed, upper management bonuses, and shareholder dividends. The Auburn building department staff conformed they vaguely remember propane is heavier than air. Valley Regional Fire Authority confirmed seismic and propane are not in their scope of work. Our first responders under mutual aid (our fire department prior to annexation in 2008) thanked me for my concern about the safety of their personnel and put a dispatch alert on the address.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa gets the 4 of a kind…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> He gets an Acorn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Where are the other 2 acorns?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Topa gets the 4 of a kind…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> He gets an Acorn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Where are the other 2 acorns?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor












You get the golden acorn, which only a few receive…


----------



## 987Ron

> I never have done the milk paint, but from what I have read it sounds like you are doing a good job. My thoughts a what type of protective coat. May I suggest looking at https://sculptnouveau.com/ for a matt UV protector. Their products are great. You get an Acorn for your efforts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The Woodcraft Magazine June/July Issue has an article on Milk Paint by Kimberly Winkle that I am following pretty close to exactly the same. She is a professor of Art and the Director of the School of Art, Craft and Design at Tennessee Technological Univ.

Quote from the article: "Milk Paint is durable and hard, it is not water tight and will water spot and absorb oils and other dirt. So a protective top coat will keep your paint looking fresh for years. Most clear finishes, such as penetrating oils, wipe-on polyurethane, and wax will work over Milk Paint. "

I am going to use Osmo Clear poly oil.

The article after the Milk Paint one has the boxes I am attempting to make, with some minor modifications. The Milk Paint article is a lot more complete than the instructions for the boxes. The boxes have the Milk Paint on the drawer fronts.

Second coat tomorrow. Trip to Augusta first, wife's retina Dr. appointment, 3-4 hr. thing. She is in a test program of a drug test. I get to find a way to kill those hrs. No woodworking stores in Augusta. Only a big Lowes and Home Depot. But a couple of good grocers and a large Liquor warehouse.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> At any rate, I am sure, farmers are pissed off everywhere overhere *because the Suits dont know what the fork they are doing, sure dont know anything about farming, and are focused on all these lofty ideals that are unrealistic;* and by attempting to fix stuff they will just make everything worse.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


When we were converting gas stations to self-serve in the 70s, there were lots of guys with college degrees pumping gas because they could not find another job. I wondered what they would do when we finished the conversion? Obviously, they got suits ;(( I expected to see a roof scheduled before the building was built so they would have a dry place to work. Never saw anything quite that asinine, but they wanted walls electrically roughed in and approved for cover before they were framed so they could proceed with sheet rock and not have to wait for the electrical inspector ) Mechanical contractors frequently used the entire contract schedule to do their installation. I installed the controls after they completed their work. Several job site managers wanted me to install the controls first ) Too bad the control devices are mounted on the ductwork and HVAC Units.

One Lazy B job they spent 3 years designing and scheduling. They allowed 2 months for the installation of the mechanical system. It was physically impossible to cram all the equipment into the space in the time allowed. The job site managers wanted me to install the controls first. I told him they mount on the mechanical system. I would need to install mounting and be paid extra. The Tin Benders would have to disassemble their work and equipment to fit it to my devices mounted in their way. It would probably take them 4 times longer than the normal process ) On one job the manager told me something that was impossible. I asked the pipe fitter foreman about how they could do it. He said they just let him think he is running the job and do what they need to do to get it done in a timely manner )

I subcontracted to a control company that was bought out several times during consolidation and the monopoly process. It was finally bought by one of the oldest corps in the world that used slave girls in WWII working for the Nazis. Their management procedures boxed their boxed managers in 7734! They were not allowed to work overtime so they worked about 100 hours a week for free guggling job site in the *Suits* procedures ;(( One called me asking what I told a general contractor on a Lazy B site. I said the truth! I am subcontracting to you and I have to wait for you to supply parts before I can install them. Some parts did not come to that site until over a year after the Lazy B occupied it ;(( When I started they were the premier system. When I retired their customers hated to see them on the job site! The control systems do not interface so when the company gets in a plant or school district, the customer is locked in for future projects or replace all controls ;(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Netherlands update - now the Firefighters have joined the Farmers in protest. I dont mean "some" firefighters, I mean all of them!

It is a Populist movement against the globalists now. From Netherlands, I expect, this movement will spread to other European countries.


----------



## EricFai

Tenons fit on the cabinet door frames today, and panels cut to size, need a fine tuning for the panels.









Blog gor those who like to read more.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tenons fit on the cabinet door frames today, and panels cut to size, need a fine tuning for the panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blog gor those who like to read more.
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677
> 
> - Eric


Another great woodworking update…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa gets the 4 of a kind…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> He gets an Acorn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Where are the other 2 acorns?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the golden acorn, which only a few receive…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


You and bandit should get goldens


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- Thx for the update…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Netherlands update - now the Firefighters have joined the Farmers in protest. I dont mean "some" firefighters, I mean all of them!
> 
> It is a Populist movement against the globalists now. From Netherlands, I expect, this movement will spread to other European countries.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


James Madison was opposed to political parties and movements. He thought people should cooperate for the good of the whole. Will that ever happen?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Thx- I'm sort of on the sidelines due to my Mom's transition from her move. I remember that you have a Mom in elder care. My saga goes like this as of this morning, the home that I have planned needs a PPC personal plan of care by a physician who under AZ law he must sign. This morning the home called the Dr. in FL but only to find that she hasn't seen him since Jan. 2021! I am praying that he will. If so it will make the transition + If not - 
I will find out on Tuesday.

*OTHERS*- should anybody else want to share "elder care" topics please feel free to post and share here. I will read and if possible offer advice. Like woodworking, many people here share woodworking and have a need to share what fellow Lumberjocks are going through. It can and will affect those who get older and I hope others will post.

For me, it is not over and I look forward to continuing for as long as I can. Please feel free to post here maybe we not be able to give you the answers but others may give you some support

To paraphrase the general Mc Author's quote* "Old woodworkers never die they just fade away"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The future whether you like it or not is coming-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*As for our food-*



















*Iceland livestreams 10-year-old McDonald's cheeseburger*
https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-50262547


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay, I got this Craftsman scroll saw collecting dust in my shop. I'm thinking of putting it out there for $35.00. Is that reasonable?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey, dont you guys hate it when your F-18 Super Hornet gets blown off the deck of your USS Harry Truman super carrier in inclement weather and ends up at the bottom of the Mediterranean. True story; happened friday. One would think they would have invented leashes for those things, or something.

Thats gonna be a 65 million$ luxury villa for sea urchins now.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Perhaps we dont need more 65 million dolla F-18s, and we could divert that sort of money for things like this instead???


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. I like to share the work I do in the shop. And I have fun doing both.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning Eric. Up early I see. Me too. Off to Augusta taking the wife to the retina Dr. Then 3 - 4 hr wait till her session is over.

Shop time this afternoon, if up to it. Second undercoat of Milk Paint to do.

Later.


----------



## EricFai

Morning Ron, usually up between 5:30 an 6:00 brew the coffee and chat. Sounds like your doing good on the Milk Paint, the gifts I made for my daughters wedding were white washed with water down latex, turned out good.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken…Boss has errands she wants to run this morning…

Maybe this afternoon..
.








I can remove all of these clamps…


----------



## 987Ron

> Perhaps we dont need more 65 million dolla F-18s, and we could divert that sort of money for things like this instead???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Florida has a close one to this, after 65 or so your property tax is frozen and can not go up, it can go down. If you move to a new address then current rate at move in and fozen to that. Think I remember it right.


----------



## 987Ron

Home from the up north trip. Boring drive. Did some grocery shopping at Lidl and Publix, neither one in our berg. Some stuff we do not have.


----------



## bandit571

Back home from the Boss' errands…

Clamps are off…glue joints cleaned up….bottom of the desk has been leveled…Tablesaw has been dug out.

82 mostly sunny degrees outside…

Film @ 2300 hrs…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Thx- I m sort of on the sidelines due to my Mom s transition from her move. I remember that you have a Mom in elder care. My saga goes like this as of this morning, the home that I have planned needs a PPC personal plan of care by a physician who under AZ law he must sign. This morning the home called the Dr. in FL but only to find that she hasn t seen him since Jan. 2021! I am praying that he will. If so it will make the transition + If not -
> I will find out on Tuesday.
> 
> *OTHERS*- should anybody else want to share "elder care" topics please feel free to post and share here. I will read and if possible offer advice. Like woodworking, many people here share woodworking and have a need to share what fellow Lumberjocks are going through. It can and will affect those who get older and I hope others will post.
> 
> For me, it is not over and I look forward to continuing for as long as I can. Please feel free to post here maybe we not be able to give you the answers but others may give you some support
> 
> To paraphrase the general Mc Author s quote* "Old woodworkers never die they just fade away"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LB has met several elderly care workers who quit because they could not tolerate the way the elderly were being treated at Wildflower. Most of the elderly have no one looking out for them ;(( At the monthly meetings, LB raises issues like all of her clothes are missing, dirty diapers in the room for several days, and the disgusting list goes on and on. ;( The others at the meetings agree with the issues he raises but do not have the fortitude to confront management!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## bandit571

Glue joints cleaned up..









Including along the top..









One end of the lid needed some work…









Another bevel needed planed..









Get it close, check the bevel. smaller plane to fine tune..









Next time in the shop…need to install these…









Didn't NEED the tablesaw, after all….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Love the wood. *










I love the beauty of distressed wood. A time back when I was doing cabinets and case goods- I worked with knotty alder, cherry, and maple. Very few were doing it at the time, for it was before DS and his big machines took over the high-end market. Even to this day, I love distressed wood…


----------



## bandit571

Hinges have been installed…not that happy with them…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW DW, THe news reported a couple of weeks ago elder abuse in care facilities is chronic at varying levels throughout the industry ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Get it close, check the bevel. smaller plane to fine tune..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn t NEED the tablesaw, after all….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## EricFai

Cabinet doors are moving along. Drilled for the hinge pockets, and started with the glue up.


















Blog for those interested in reading more. 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shoutout to others- Eric has a fantastic shop setup and pictures of the project that he is currently working on. Go over and check it out and give him an acorn… quite impressive

https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks for the shout out. My shop is still in the process of being set up. I added a few shelves last week above the miter saw. I have a list of shop projects for both organization and tool cases.
1. Plane till.
2. Stand for table saw, which includes storage.
3. Plumb hard air line with dryer, filter and regulator andva few drops.
4. Redo the temporary stand for planer, include a collection point for the chip.
5. A second bar clamp rack.
6. DC System install, still haven't pulled the trigger yet.
That is just for starters.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* I like the single "style" drilling for the hinges vs doing it on the whole door. Also, the table saw setup could be a project on its own to share. Yes, there are those who have the latest Saw Stop and such, but yours is a real "grassroots" shop very similar to one that I started out with… and yes it can cut accurately and complete the job. Thx for sharing here I honestly enjoy your posts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit and Others*- Have you ever considered a "barter" on one of your projects here at the Shed?


----------



## EricFai

DW, drilling one style is easier to line up than holding the completed door. I was going to use stops, but decided not to. If I'm off a tad no one is never going to know.

As for the table saw, yes that will be a project some day, sketches will need to be done, and probably a set of plans. My intention is to make a larger base to support a larger top surface, with a run out for thise long rips and cutting sheet goods. Make it user friendly for a single person.

I am glad to share my experiences in the shop, and happy to here you enjoy it.


----------



## EricFai

To All, yes the "Barter" can be good. I have bartered with a few here. It is fun and you can get so.e amazing items.


----------



## bandit571

Was not a very good day in the shop…Hinges weren't fitting right…then the screw holes stripped out…lid wasn't sitting right…..

Got to looking….lid was upside down…GRRRRRRR..tossed the hinges, and the screws…

Surface mount new hinges, for now…


















Front corner of the lid had a sliver split off….hand planed a round over to remove that…and blend it out…


















Film when I get it processed….am NOT a very "Happy Camper" at the moment…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- at the Shed many understand your angst when we have poor results. What I love about woodworking most of the time it can be repaired… This is the beauty of woodworking it happens but the angst isn't shared on the "project" page.

I may post someday of my mishaps, for I didn't get this far in woodworking without experience without trials and tribulations.

Song for the night…

Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Youtube..

Liliac Music Video…

"Sail Away"......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Youtube..
> 
> Liliac Music Video…
> 
> "Sail Away"......
> 
> - bandit571


+1


----------



## bandit571

Batio…..Appice…..Sarzo….Cristea….

aka: B. A. S. C.

Sarzo is pushing 70 yrs old….Cristea just turned 20…...

"Holy Diver" is the song they play….among others…....

Vinny Appice also has a Band called Sabbath Knights…..

Melody Cristea is also the lead singer for Liliac…...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ladies and Gentlemen - The Face of God.

It is good to look at images like this, in order to realize how insignificant We all are.

It is very difficult to see, but in the upper right portion of the image there is a sign - it reads - Humans Do Not Come Here!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Be a good day today, the girls (wife and daughter) off to a ladies luncheon 30 miles away later. So have the house to myself for a good 3-4 hours. Shop time, first overcoat of milk paint, enjoy the silence.

The garage door opener is acting up suspect an internal power interruptions from vibration. Took it apart but could find nothing. Probably just replace the unit. It is 17 years old. Have to do some research on it. Son's door opener will not let the two of their 3 cars be synced at the same time. If one is on the other is deleted. All others are okay, including ours. His Porsche and the Mazda cancel each other, he uses a hand held remote in the Porsche so the wife's Mazda has the use. Odd.

Shop time today though

Agree with BurlyBob. Our planet and us may only be part of an atom that comprises the molecule that is part of a hair on a dogs rear end. Pleasant thought for the day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…slept in, today…


----------



## bandit571

Boss thinks she has errands to run, today….we'll see..


----------



## bandit571

And…this makes #4500


----------



## bandit571

Dividers have been installed inside the desk…

A fancy-schmanzy latch has been installed….

A dowel has been modified, and installed as a way to keep the tablet from sliding off the lid….

1st coat of Witch's Brew has been brushed on…

Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ladies and Gentlemen - The Face of God.
> 
> It is good to look at images like this, in order to realize how insignificant We all are.
> 
> It is very difficult to see, but in the upper right portion of the image there is a sign - it reads - Humans Do Not Come Here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*First image from NASA's James Webb Space Telescope reveals thousands of galaxies in stunning detail*










As for wanting to go there, good luck. Currently, as we live today, humans can go so far up and so far deep.

And for seeing the face of God…

*What Seeing the Face of God Means in the Bible*

https://www.learnreligions.com/face-of-god-bible-4169506


----------



## EricFai

When I saw the news casting the other day, they said thay saw some interesting things. Ok, alien space ships?


----------



## 987Ron

Maybe the aliens do not need space ships "Beam me over there Scotty!"


----------



## splintergroup

I'm a bit of a space junkie (and work at an observatory).
Interesting thing to me in that image are the tell-tale arcs of gravitational lensing. Since light (photons) have no mass, they are not affected by gravity and go in a straight line. The mass of a galaxy does however warp space, so the photons path also warps and you get the lensing effect.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m a bit of a space junkie (and work at an observatory).
> Interesting thing to me in that image are the tell-tale arcs of gravitational lensing. Since light (photons) have no mass, they are not affected by gravity and go in a straight line. The mass of a galaxy does however warp space, so the photons path also warps and you get the lensing effect.
> 
> - splintergroup


*+1 Quite interesting…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dividers have been installed inside the desk…
> 
> A fancy-schmanzy latch has been installed….
> 
> A dowel has been modified, and installed as a way to keep the tablet from sliding off the lid….
> 
> 1st coat of Witch s Brew has been brushed on…
> 
> Film at 2300 hrs….
> 
> - bandit571


No pictures… no Acorn :>)


----------



## bandit571

Be careful what you ask for….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Looking fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

This is my latest box for storing my machinist squares. I got lucky and did not screw up the measurements. It's a real nice tight fight.



















The more of these tool boxes I make the better I like them and keeping things organized. Nothing is more annoying than spending forever looking for a tool to use for 3 minutes!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* this one caused me to think about you…

*This Retired Cabinet Maker Goes Viral For Making Broken And Weird Furniture That Belongs In Disney Movies*
https://www.boredpanda.com/one-of-a-kind-woodwork-creations-henk/?media_id=one-of-a-kind-woodwork-creations-henk-12-5e53a434e91eb__700&utm_source=pinterest&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic










*If you hang with us long enough you may understand better…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BB-


----------



## splintergroup

> This is my latest box for storing my machinist squares. I got lucky and did not screw up the measurements. It s a real nice tight fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more of these tool boxes I make the better I like them and keeping things organized. Nothing is more annoying than spending forever looking for a tool to use for 3 minutes!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Good thinking Bob, wish I had the motivation to get that organized. Of course with my luck I would have misspelled "machinist" 8^)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Looks good, Bob. Nice squares too!


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been using these quite a bit of late and I really like them. Maybe even better then the Woodpecker I carry in my apron. I got those at Taylor Tool works. As I recall they were quite reasonable as was the shipping.


----------



## bandit571

Blog has been up-dated…..not every Project goes according to Plan….also shows what happens IF I get in too big of a hurry….Compost happens…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Blog has been up-dated…..not every Project goes according to Plan….also shows what happens IF I get in too big of a hurry….Compost happens…
> 
> - bandit571


 Could also give a reason to have a burn. It wasn't the "woods" fault; I would dispose of it in appreciation of being good lumber. IMO I have thoughts on my disposable projects…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The current shortage in America- teachers* the requests are coming every day for me. I will go back eventually, but I am doing elder care for my Mom, which should be settled soon. Then I shall return to a district and the stories will begin. From experience, the kids need good teachers who know the subject and understand human behavior…

Teach them well and they will learn…

Teach Your Children Well: Why Values and Coping Skills Matter More Than Grades, Trophies, or "Fat Envelopes" 

https://www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/13623142-teach-your-children-well

listen to the short audio…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Elders need good care from people with some empathy. LB told me today that some food had been under mom's bed for a week ;(( I asked him if he tells management when he finds things like that. He said he does if he sees them, but if not he just reports it to the state. He said the state's number has been removed from the facility displays. He wonders if the Wildflower took it down or if the state did because of the complaint volume ;(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A tale of two cats. Given the right circumstances, they will both eat You!
It is the same for Bankers. Given the right circumstances, they will eat you too!


----------



## EricFai

Bandit the desk looks great.

Bid, a well done storage box for the squares.

DW, I have seen dressers like that, usually split b at the top. Would make a very interesting build.


----------



## EricFai

For those of you that like burns.


















Followed up with Smores with the grandkids.

They followed me out to the shop to get wood. I was asked "Gramdpa, do you have any blocks" so naturally I pulled a drawer out and set it on the porch for them. The simplest things keep them entertained.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian - thanks for the farmer/fireman update. I support what (I think) they are doing. Also on property taxes, here in fla you can Homestead, that means Property taxes have a cap raise per year. (I think 2 %) Then Ron has an update on 65 and up.

Eric, check out Woodpeckers new Drill Press fence with dust collection. I ordered one. I think 70 bucks plus shipping.

Nicen box Bob. Kaisan foam?

Watching the Open.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, I don't have a DC currently. I have thought about the Jet 1150, I think that would work well for my use. Just need to pull the trigger someday.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Looks like there is an outdoor bench build awaiting!!!

Smores and grandkids!!! I have a few years to wait for that, I guess, and cant wait.



> Followed up with Smores with the grandkids.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## 987Ron

*NATIONAL NUDE DAY,* this would be a good place to celebrate. Bring the sunscreen, No tan lines, what could be better. Drop those shorts and loose the Bikinis. Well it is a good mental thought.

In real life, a bit of shop time and shop for a new garage door opener. But I do like the idea of a some time on a FKK Strand.

Have a good day on the beach or not.


----------



## rad457

With the Grangirls now here in Florida They all got there Wands from Harry yesterday, all good now!
Think the Dust collector was one of the first large shop items I bought, upgraded the filter real quick and hard piped it soon after!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://www.homestratosphere.com/types-of-drill-bits/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself….pills taken….

Regular 6 mo. Cardio Check-up this afternoon…..

Will see about a second coat of Witch's Brew Stain…when I get back home. Might have a better pair of hinges to install, by then.

"Well, they call him the Streak…"


----------



## bandit571

Second coat has been brushed on, and then wiped down….letting it dry, today….

Baloney, American Cheese on a Toasted English Muffin..for Brunch…


----------



## bandit571

BTW: The Little Black Duck is more than welcome to stop by…anytime.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*With Few Able and Fewer Willing, U.S. Military Can't Find Recruits*










https://dnyuz.com/2022/07/14/with-few-able-and-fewer-willing-u-s-military-cant-find-recruits/


----------



## bandit571

Careful…the last time that happened…they started up the Draft Boards…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Very scary times now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The draft board or selective service is still in existence. *

The Selective Service System (SSS) is an independent agency of the United States government that maintains information on citizens potentially subject to military conscription (i.e., the draft) and carries out contingency planning and preparations for two types of draft:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_Service_System

A few years back the "left" was attempting to add a "community service draft"...

And the ongoing debate of drafting women… my unscience poll in the HS classroom was that females serve the purpose to be able to repopulate…


----------



## bandit571

Hinges have been bought…along with 2 new brushes.

Cardio check-up: Distressingly Healthy…see ya in 6 months….Bp= 117/74 …Wt: 223.5


----------



## BurlyBob

This is the next box I'm sending out. Uncle Jack is really going to be surprised. Tomorrow I'll put the hardware on and it's good to go. Not Bragging, but I know he's going to love it. Because he's such a wonderful man I put more effort into his box than some others I've done. He's a true Christian Gentleman.


----------



## bandit571

New hinges…









1 installed…









2 installed. Seal coat of Amber Shellac was then brushed on….

tomorrow's task?









Rub the desk down with 0000 steel wool….then a coat of this stuff….and see how things go…


----------



## 987Ron

BurlyBob: Great looking box, the finish really shines. Nice work.


----------



## DS

We received 2000 Blum hinges the other day that we ordered months ago.
No word on when we might receive any baseplates :-(

It would be funny except it's true.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BB- Nice, how did you do the lettering?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* Very nice…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS-* Thx for the info. When I was in the business cabinet hardware was plentiful and today with all the shortages it appears to be everywhere. My thoughts are if and when will the global supply chain ever return to what we used to call normal? I give thanks to God for what I have and can get and yet I see and feel this supply affecting all aspects of daily living…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Information on HVLP sprayers*-

A fellow LJock reached out to me asking for advice on how to spray paint cabinets/doors. He has a small scall shop similar to what most of us here have. * Anybody here who can add to the HVLP system conversation- please share.*

I shared with him my system but I didn't want to scare him with the Caddillac of system$$$

Titan Capspray 105 HVLP Spray System, Elite Gun

*The Titan® Capspray™ 105 HVLP spray system offers an exclusive 5 stage turbine that delivers more power to atomize heavy coatings.* The Capspray Series combines quiet operation and high air cap pressure for the finest atomization possible. This sprayer is capable of atomizing thick latex or solvent-based paints, enamels or varnishes with little or no thinning. Recommended for large residential and commercial projects where specifications call for a variety of light and heavy-bodied coatings.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Then there is this one from HFreight for $600 and* it is a 5-stage unit…*










In HVLP sprayers it is about the stages of the unit. Back in the day, I started out with a 2 stage system and then a 3 stage system. Both worked but a 5 stage system is the way to go…

*Again the HVLP info provided should help…*


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, that little desk is looking really nice, like the new hinges.

Bob, great looking box there, the lettering an finish is wonderful.

DW, thanks for the Acorn. I have leaned the guys here like to see messes and those burn piles.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* the burn here is more symbolic…

*Norse funeral*

A prominent tradition is that of the ship burial, where the deceased was laid in a boat,










Here is the very first burn barrel that was started a couple of forums ago…










Then through Bandit's Woodshed and others who wish to post their burns he gave the standard burn here.










Thank you, Bandit…


----------



## EricFai

I'll keep the standard in mind for next time. No barrel though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- * your last burn was/is GREAT but Bandits is the standard. There may be other forums that don't approve of the burn. Yours was fantastic and please post more burns…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

From Stumpy…

*The WORST home centers for tools (Home Depot vs Lowes vs Menards)*


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, I did a search and found a font I liked, saved it and have been using since. I just adjust it for the size of the project. I transfer the lettering using old school, tracing on carbon paper. I don't have, nor do I want to spend the money for a lazier printer or a CNC. I quite like my old school methods and will continue with them, anybody else be damned! I may upgrade to a variable Temp burner, maybe!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

No. It is still funny.


> We received 2000 Blum hinges the other day that we ordered months ago.
> No word on when we might receive any baseplates :-(
> 
> It would be funny except it's true.
> 
> - DS


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Theres a new campaign slogan sweeping through the bowels of Europe, and all the Politicos are running with it. Goes like this:

We cant go back and adequately ruin the past. But, at least we can adequately ruin the future.

Sarc/


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBBJ, that sure sounds like sucking on the big green wheenie. Or maybe a big red wheenie. When will people learn?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..pills taken…..Coffee cakes for Breakfast #2

Today IS a FRIDAY, is it not? Used to remember when that meant something good….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Built this box to keep all my specialty tools and materials in for the new - Japanese - kick I am on.
The top doesnt register right because I used warped plywood, but so what, so what!

Photo #3 you can see the tubes I made, these will have varying grades of mesh covering the tapered ends and are for sprinkling gold dust (and copper and silver) and pigment into wet lacquer. Traditionally, they use bamboo tubes but I couldnt find the right size anywhere, and these will suffice for now.

Photo #4 you can see the varying sizes of spatulas I made from olive wood, and are for mixing pigment into lacquer, and laying on base coats.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* great work…


----------



## bandit571

Looks good to me…

Desk has been rubbed down with 0000 steel wool…and a coat of gloss poly has been brushed on….letting THAT dry a while….


----------



## 987Ron

Great looking box, looks like it will be more than serviceable for the needs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good day- Yes, I finally found an assisted living home for Mom. God has blessed me with care and getting us to the correct home. Now comes the paperwork, and travel arrangements and by next Friday, then all should be well.

I do miss the shop time and school teaching but I have a responsibility to my Mother. I wish to thank all of you who are posting pictures of your woodworking craft, for they are inspirational to me. Here is an Acorn for you people…


----------



## EricFai

Glad to hear that everything is working out for you and your Mom DW.

as for posting, it's fun to share ideas and photos with others here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The United States said Friday it would resume flights to the International Space Station with Russia, despite its attempts to isolate Moscow over the invasion of Ukraine.*

https://www.france24.com/en/live-news/20220715-us-to-resume-international-space-station-flights-with-russia










Back during the Vietnam era as young men, this was a popular song that we guys listened to while waiting for the "Draft" letter…

*War - Edwin Starr with lyrics*





In honor of the veterans fighting today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- * Thx you- your contributions are appreciated. I love the marking knife that you made…










Guys if you want an heirloom tool, then speak with Eric.

Ps It is so beautiful I keep it on my desk- the man has talent…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*M.I.A.  Top Max*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, I did a search and found a font I liked, saved it and have been using since. I just adjust it for the size of the project.  I transfer the lettering using old school, tracing on carbon paper. I don t have, nor do I want to spend the money for a lazier printer or a CNC. I quite like my old school methods and will continue with them, anybody else be damned! I may upgrade to a variable Temp burner, maybe!
> 
> - BurlyBob


*BB-* I am a laser and CNC man yet I have done traditional woodworking and appreciate traditional skills and methods. I really like the "touch" that you did. Not asking but interested in seeing the process of doing it (pics help)

"Temp" burner? regardless the project is fantastic and if I didn't give you an Acorn- nice craftmanship…


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, I'll remember that for the next time I build a box.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BB- it may sure help others here. You do nice work…


----------



## EricFai

DW, thank you, very much appreciated. I do get picky on the projects that I make or at least attempt to make. I'll be putting more if the Bevel Gauges together soon. The brass parts are being shipped.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- looking forward to seeing it…


----------



## bandit571

Outside of the desk has dried, varnish has been rubbed down with a rag….lid is now open, and waiting on the varnish to dry inside the desk…

looking to post as a Project tomorrow….

4600 tonight? Could be…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, sounds like you are making progress.


----------



## bandit571

Thinking it is about done..did….









backside..









Front …latched..









opened up to access a note pad…and a pencil…









Ready to go to work…









Vetoed any handles….didn't have any that looked right, anyway..









Yes, I finished the underside….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Today is/was a good day. For those who are or have ever dealt with elder care and the correct placement. .. many hours. Yet for the cost and services +1.

Next is the paperwork and thankfully Mom has good documentation of the papers that I need. I suggest that others including myself do the same. Yes, we are gone but the survivors and probate will have to sort things out. If you really love your heirs and in my case, my estate and pet's arrangements should be made.

Life is like Forrest Gump said… "life is like a box of chocolates"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thinking it is about done..did….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front …latched..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opened up to access a note pad…and a pencil…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go to work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vetoed any handles….didn t have any that looked right, anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I finished the underside….
> 
> - bandit571


Your post made my night- nice job…


----------



## pottz

> Today is/was a good day. For those who are or have ever dealt with elder care and the correct placement. .. many hours. Yet for the cost and services +1.
> 
> Next is the paperwork and thankfully Mom has good documentation of the papers that I need. I suggest that others including myself do the same. Yes, we are gone but the survivors and probate will have to sort things out. If you really love your heirs and in my case, my estate and pet s arrangements should be made.
> 
> Life is like Forrest Gump said… "life is like a box of chocolates"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill never forget mine !!!! may God bless them !!!!!!!!!!!!! and thank you bandit for forgiving me ! peace friends.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- welcome back and there is room for both forums. How different is it that we have a burn barrel that has been updated…










but no food trucks as of yet that is why we go to your Pottz Patio for culinary delights. Also, keep Coors light long necks cold for when I visit.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- welcome back and there is room for both forums. How different is it that we have a burn barrel that has been updated…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no food trucks as of yet that is why we go to your Pottz Patio for culinary delights. Also, keep Coors light long necks cold for when I visit.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha yeah no problem. well i do feel time heals all wounds.we do share many friends. some like it here some prefer mine.i dont wanna judge ! as ive said all are welcome.my blocks are now empty,,,,,period !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- If GM and Ford have coexisted so shall we…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- If GM and Ford have coexisted so shall we…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i hope so.ive sent a pm to bandit !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- on your site can I post "Acorns" for woodworking posts ( it is my of a +1, but only limited to woodworking )


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- on your site can I post "Acorns" for woodworking posts ( it is my of a +1, but only limited to woodworking )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


absolutely !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Now as a memory I shall say goodnight… Buzzards do wake up early and I will look forward to seeing what your gang has to post…










Ps. I gave a shout-out to Top Max for he has been M.I.A.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- Now as a memory I shall say goodnight… Buzzards do wake up early and I will look forward to seeing what your gang has to post…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I gave a shout-out to Top Max for he has been M.I.A.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont worry topa is fine.weve talked ! he will be back soon!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *M.I.A. Top Max*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Grandsons here this week.


----------



## 987Ron

Moring all, screening guy is here already, trying to beat the heat and finish the project. 3 large panels to go.

Coffee for me and later some shop time.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, great writing desk. Well done.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken…
Coffee Cake for Breakfast #2…

Next Payday…will have to buy a new camera….Lens quit working on the old one….will keep the smart chip, means I can wait a few days before the next, NEW photos will arrive….have Tool Maintenance to do on quite a few tools….and put them away SHARP.

68 cloudy degrees outside, with 92% Humidity


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, congrats on another Top 3.

Today I'm figuring and cut 3 more stretchers/rails for 'Bruiser'. I get to start figuring out the tenons and mortises soon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *M.I.A. Top Max*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Grandsons here this week.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Here is a good YouTube to watch with them…

*Incredible High Pressure Gas Cylinder Manufacturing Process. Satisfactory Modern Technology_*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Reflecting on designing projects- years when I started woodworking…

The drafting table-










Today many use Sketch up-










I use C.A.D. Aspire 11 for the CNC and Lightburn for the laser-



















AND I still use paper and pencil in many wood projects…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The elderly "word" Social Security

This benefit is not only a needed benefit for me but for others…










I feel ok but I think about the next group- is it a Ponzi scheme?

Does anybody remember the F.I.C.A. payroll deductions and also the max limit kept rising?


----------



## bandit571

Projects in the Dungeon Woodshop…use The Single Brain Cell Sketch Up….yep, all in me head….


----------



## EricFai

DW, I use a drawing board still. No CAD here.


----------



## 987Ron

Use the drawing board to sketch and if complicated, get out the T-square and triangles For me faster than any of the computer programs With the CAD programs I spend to much time trying to get the program to do what I want or need vs working on the project. Old school, old ways, old man.

Clock says its Pina Colada time…......


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The elderly "word" Social Security
> 
> This benefit is not only a needed benefit for me but for others…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ok but I think about the next group- is it a Ponzi scheme?
> 
> Does anybody remember the F.I.C.A. payroll deductions and also the max limit kept rising?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sure looks like a Ponzi scheme to me. I'm personally planning on receiving nothing and trying to limit my contributions as close as I can to the same.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *M.I.A. Top Max*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Grandsons here this week.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Here is a good YouTube to watch with them…
> 
> *Incredible High Pressure Gas Cylinder Manufacturing Process. Satisfactory Modern Technology*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


The construction of tanks is not the issue. Magnitude 9+ earthquakes without any strapping requirements and the safety devices being prone to failure when out of position are high risks. When you add the 32-ton wall adjacent to it redirecting heat increases the risks of BLEVE 



 . The 32-ton wall without any embedded foundation or footing should be a violation of storing heavy objects near a propane tank that could rupture it. NFPA told me they cannot include violation risks from other codes in the propane code. Fire is the number 2 highest risk during earthquakes. The Chity of Auburn does not enforce fire codes maximizing risks of death and destruction. When examining the 10 foot tree canopy code violation, the Fire Marshal told me they just pull those numbers out of a hat pull. The chief sent me a letter saying propane and seismic issues are not in their scope of work! If we do not get some capable people in the fire department that understand more than squirting water and CPR the levels of deaths and destruction will be maximized! ;(( Three chities mayors and 2 council members are on the board of governance. They need to change to a board of knowledgeable commissioners. The Center for Public Safety Excellence accredited our fire department. Less than one percent achieve accreditation. With ours achieving it, Center for Public Safety Excellence's credibility is in question, eh? I have not been able to find stupidity as a criminal defense. The chity mayor and chity council should be prosecuted for the death and destruction of homes, eh? If they did one or two victims driving under the influence or with a firearm, they would be.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, I agree totally, mechanical and architectural drafting in high school early 80's. So that is the way I roll. Better results, and if I need an isometric drawing I can do that to.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Use the drawing board to sketch and if complicated, get out the T-square and triangles For me faster than any of the computer programs With the CAD programs I spend to much time trying to get the program to do what I want or need vs working on the project. Old school, old ways, old man.
> 
> Clock says its Pina Colada time…......
> 
> - 987Ron


My sister was an old school CAD operator. She said the current away is building layers. If you need to modify something, you have to take all the later layers off to access it. She warned the company many times they need to get a capable CAD operator before she retired )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- I am sure that DS who is into technology would agree. Knowledge is a plus or should I say experience?

Eric- however, you are doing great with what you build and the drawings that you use. I hope that the cabinet job is going well for you.

Bandit- your method seems to work for you and you build some nice stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am not into weather reports but for those who don't know about AZ monsoons. I have one, with wind and rain starting. I respect the power of nature until the power and internet go dark. So far, so good. Also, what I like about the weather is that unlike a bandsaw with drift it can be adjusted- weather on the other hand… There was a saying he who can control the weather can control the world.










Does anybody remember that when you see and hear lightning- you were to say "God bless and save us"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Things that I experienced while searching for a care home for Mom and the people that I observed. I saw men like myself who are aging yet it is quite impressive to see that, yes lost mobility, but they had life in them. Hope but maybe more so acceptance.


----------



## pottz

> Things that I experienced while searching for a care home for Mom and the people that I observed. I saw men like myself who are aging yet it is quite impressive to see that, yes lost mobility, but they had life in them. Hope but maybe more so acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


very well said.my wife and i have accepted that reality and embrace the future together.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Thx- IMO I have an idea from your posts that you and her do a lot of things together and yet you go to work every day, read and post, and yet you have time for woodworking. Stay strong and I know you will…
Ps. also the effort to keep the Beagle safe, and not to have DW posting the original "burn barrel" on your forum.

Original










Today Bandit has a very refined burn…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, late rising this am. Getting older has its obvious problems of health, etc. One remembers how great things were back when, how much less things cost, how the political system was so much more limited. Fully believe a lot of things were better but how much or is it just a created addition to a memory?

Have much to do today. Osmo on my project that I did not do yesterday, quick trip to get an anniversary card for tomorrow that I had forgotten to do. 63 yrs of marriage to the same woman. High school girl friend. For you that have had only one wife, sometimes start a spat by introducing her to some one, "Like to introduce you to my first wife".

One of my favorite quotes "There is not a shred of scientific evidence that life is serious" Have some fun.


----------



## controlfreak

My wife of 40 years doesn't need to introduce me to her first boyfriend. He was a friend of mine , before I stole her away.

My wife is like a classic car, the older she gets the more beautiful she becomes.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken…..still trying to wake up

68 cloudy degrees outside..with rain …....looking like a good day to hide out in the shop….

Watched a movie last night…The Hobbit: an unexpected journey…..might watch the second one later..The Desolation of Smaug….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## rad457

Made it home from Florida, slightly burned. Went to Woodcraft to pick up some one hand pepper mills but they only had 3 in stock, told me someone on the West coast keeps buying all there stock? Might resemble a Beagle
Only 6 hours late getting home, 2 hr in Orlando, 3 hr in Toronto and 1 hr waiting for luggage. Nice to be home!
Funny how every thing in the U.S. used to be way cheaper than here in Canada but now most things same or higher not even including the exchange?
Bought a ticket on the Florida 440 million Mega Lottery but only won $4.00


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Andre- your airport story on air travel was interesting. From travel memories of past which was smooth compared to today, yet your story went great by comparing it to the many travel cancelations and lost luggage. Glad it worked out and I am sure you had some good times…


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW when I do make a plan I use the T square and triangles and a scale ruler.

took both Mechanical and architectural drawing in H.S.

Put the new woodpeckers Drill Press fence on their old top. The black thing on the right is a dust port, well made and a nice feature. About 70 bucks + delivery.

Now I have to find a dust port adapter from the WP fence 2 1/4 ID to a festool 27mm? hose.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey I like your transition into the new shop. A post from the past- which is fascinating was that motorized storage lift… How did that work out?

__

As for the type of shop tools, one should have? I did both Harbor Freight to PowerMatic and a Festool. Woodpecker is another good one to have. For cordless hand tools in the past Makita, DeWalt, and now I am a fan of Milwaukee, which is my go-to brand.

With the trend to battery power EVERYTHING… IMO pick your brand for it is about the batteries and the hand tools each battery is not interchangeable with another brand…

Why should one wonder? Compare our different standards, let us say corded power tools, which have a standard size plug to use. Not with battery-powered tools.

Finally, why aren't the various tool battery packs interchangeable like A, AA, and AAA batteries, that are made by different battery companies, which are able to fit into a "standardized" socket… Not so with your cordless tool manufacturers.


----------



## bandit571

The Boss is sitting, watching the FIRST Gidget movie…..

And..I keep wondering how many from that movie are still alive, today…


----------



## rad457

Grand Daughter # 2 keeps making me watch Harry Potter, Now she has the Cape and Wand I'm in trouble!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- I am sure that DS who is into technology would agree. Knowledge is a plus or should I say experience?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too many have knowledge without experience. 90% of college graduates think they are capable of doing their job. Only 30% of employers agree  According to the Story of Stupidity, this has been a problem since ancient Greece ;((


----------



## DS

Yes, I learned drafting on the old school drafting tables and a good grasp of fundamental drafting principles.
As for CAD I am self-taught through much experience and trial and error.

Our CAD/CAM program is expensive, but at a level where it is needed for high output production.
We just spent $16k on the 2022 program update and an extra seat license.
The maintenance for it is about $1500 per year.

The CAD is done on about a dozen layers and it is very helpful to sift through the parts of a complicated build.
Somehow, the designers we work with get some hair brained ideas about how cabinets should look and end up complicating shi… er stuff, just for complication's sake.

If we are ever to have hope of getting something buildable to the shop, the layers make it possible.
At some point, the lines on the screen get overwhelming and indistinguishable from each other. 
That's when it's time to turn some layers off.



> Top Max- I am sure that DS who is into technology would agree. Knowledge is a plus or should I say experience?
> 
> Eric- however, you are doing great with what you build and the drawings that you use. I hope that the cabinet job is going well for you.
> 
> Bandit- your method seems to work for you and you build some nice stuff.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## DS

We put out an ad for a CAD/CAM engineer and not a single qualified applicant from our local market applied.
Everyone wants to remote work from out of state.

Interesting times we live in…


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail, this evening…..clean up the tool well, sweep the floor. about 40 wood screws were buried in the tool well….will start putting away tools tomorrow….rain is an on-going thing, today…...

Clothes have been transferred to the dryer….waiting on that to get done….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We put out an ad for a CAD/CAM engineer and not a single qualified applicant from our local market applied.
> Everyone wants to remote work from out of state.
> 
> Interesting times we live in…
> 
> - DS


Thx for sharing the realities of professional cabinet-making in 2022. Back in 1998 out here before Sketch up and Cabinets works software… I was being able to build a kitchen box to fit let's say various dimensions such as 12.685" whereas the biger guys were only making them in increments of 12-16-18" and so on. BUT with software and machinery, the game has changed. Question: back then lacquer was the standard but I was using water-based poly.
Then I noticed that the big guys use an even better finish. What do you guys use on wood boxes?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LS CAD experience started at Mossison Knutsen in Boise, ID. She was the last employee in that office when MK was going bankrupt. They wanted her to get an engineering degree, but she did not want to be the only woman on an egotistical narcissistic team ) They offered to pay for it but she still said no. They had one incompetent engineer who signed her name to a drawing he did for a series of nuclear plants they were designing! they transferred her out of that department so she did not have to deal with him but he was fired a few weeks later. As the last employee in the Boise office, she was doing CAD work for the Bellevue, WA office.

The company that bought out MK wanted her to move to the midwest to work on the navigation damn on the Ohio River. She told them she would take her chances in Boise. They offered to pay all her moving expenses and offered her a salary that had to be approved by the president of the company ))))))

The project was supposed to be completed a few years before she retired. High water delays extended it until she did retire. The last extension delayed her by 6 or 9 months. She warned them that was the last extension for her. They need to find a capable person to take over. It ended up being the last extension.

When they were in the final phases they asked her if she could design the landscaping to reclaim the construction site. She said she could, but she would have to do it 5 times )))))))) This is where experience pays off  The Feds did not like er original design. She did several more adding costs and fancier landscaping. When the feds approved the final design it was too expensive  They finally accepted her original design. )


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken….it is a Monday, leave it at that….uuuummmmm..


----------



## 987Ron

Breakfast done, pancakes, sausage, coffee. Big day today. 63rd Anniversary. No gifts we are to old to kept doing that Dinner tonight out at a Thai restaurant, they have been good with the Gluten free knowledge before so it is nice for her.

Replacing the old garage door opener. Hard part is done. Now just the electrical hookups and adjustments.


----------



## DS

Well, we recently bought into a new system with which I am not yet intimately acquainted.
It is a computerized mixing station (CNC) where we can replicate every color ever cataloged and accurately scan new color samples.

I am pretty sure it is by Sherwin Williams commercial coatings division. It's either a precat lacquer, or, a conversion varnish.

All I know for sure is that they connected the computer to the local network right after I spent months securing it and they didn't tell me. 
It had an IP address conflict and knocked out part of the network for half a day before I got it sorted out.

We also got a new robotic spray finisher (also CNC) that is sitting in crates in the back (bigger than a tiny home) and they are waiting for the IR drying tunnel (also computer controlled) and some construction to get it installed.

Even though the new finishing setup can 10x our current production capacity, we will outgrow this building after 2x production.
We are booked with jobs through the end of 2023 already.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron congrats on your anniversary. 63 years that's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks Bob. When our daughter ask the wife how we stayed married all these years ans most of her friends parents are divorced, remarried etc. The wife's answer was "Stubbornness" I give her all the credit

Got the new garage door opener installed and operating. Now to get the two cars remotes to sync. Try that later.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, the eonen can be really stubborn at times. Congratulations on the 63 years.


----------



## rad457

Congrats Ron, 43 yrs for us. I just keep reminding the wife of our Vows, Til Death do us parts! No matter how much either of us want the other to fulfill the deal


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Catch up-*

Mom's move to assisted living is going well… Busy with many things to make this work, but so far "onward".

*Ron- * +1 on you, for the ability to install a garage opener, up on a ladder after surgery.










how is the milk painting coming along?

*DS-* thx for the update on cabinet making, especially the finishing.

*Eric-* I pray that your cabinet job is coming along, especially after reading DS's post on computerized techniques. I did it the old fashion way. You went to a special paint store and they through seeing a sample board mixed your stain or color to match. Then it was up to you to put a protective finish. Believe it or not, this is how we did cabinet making- IMO it was only 20 years ago…

*Before DS's companies took over :>)* the small shop had to deal with Chinese self-assembled cabinets coming in, which were sort of like Ikea.



> Congrats Ron, 43 yrs for us. I just keep reminding the wife of our Vows, Til Death do us parts! No matter how much either of us want the other to fulfill the deal
> 
> - Andre


*+1*


----------



## 987Ron

The mechanical part of removing the old garage door opener and installing the new was not to bad. Was able to do all of it alone. Matter of support, angles, leverage. Used some of the old hidden wiring. Programming was pretty straight forward, used a piece of dowel rod with a rubber tip on it to activate the controls on the overhead opener, less up and down ladders. Bit of a fuss to get the Cadillac synced. But all is done. Painted a couple of stains on the ceiling while I was up there on the ladder. 11 ft. ceiling in the garage. The old remotes will not work with the new opener, so ordered a couple, came with 2 remotes.

Milk Paint is all done, 2 coats of Marigold Yellow then two coats of green over that. Sanded through in places to give it a used and abused look. Burnished it with steel wool. Milk paint gets really slick and smooth with the 0000 steel wool burnishing. So far one coat of Osmo poly oil on top to seal it. Was going to do No. 2 of the Osmo today but the Garage project got in the way.

Staying in for the Anniv. dinner, steaks, baked potatoes, salad, and a cake she made for desert. 63 years ago we were headed out in our 1957 Austin Healey BN2. Just married young folks. On top of the world, turned out pretty good. Married the right woman.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- +1 Thx for the update…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I basically use a combination of a "Philips/ Robertson head"


----------



## EricFai

DW, a little slow with the grandkids being here. Should get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Camera that died, after 2+ years of use…Canon PowerShot A2300 HD

They run about $40 or so at Wal E World….will be there Wednesday….

Baked Spam ( the real stuff) with Rice & Cheese, and lots of Cholula Hot Sauce on both, for supper….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks Bob. When our daughter ask the wife how we stayed married all these years ans most of her friends parents are divorced, remarried etc. The wife s answer was "Stubbornness" I give her all the credit
> 
> - 987Ron


Congrats Ron, 52 here in Sept. I agree with your bride and give credit to SWMBO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Catch up-*
> 
> Mom s move to assisted living is going well… Busy with many things to make this work, but so far "onward".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Let's hope it is better than our only option ;(( During last weeks Dr visit the Doc wrote 4 pages of instructions. Things like change the diapers 4 times a day to prevent urinary tract infections, Don't wake her up at 6 in the morning! Let her sleep and feed her when she wakes up. Fed her with Ensure to deal with protein deficiency. They could not find her socks last time LB was there ;( HE dropped off 15 pairs 6 months ago. The Wildflower has not figuered out how to keep track of laundry in 3 years! ;(( We are probably providing clothes for a lot of the hired help ! ( Just a few things to keep an eye on ;(( OOPS, I almost forgot they have a new patient who assaults the others. They are not allowed to physically restrain him so all the others are at risk. They had to call the Medics to treat a guy he was stomping on the chest! Let Free=Dumb ring!! ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you Ron. I also married the right one. Come 9-2-22 will be 44 yrs for us.

I've been doing yard work all day and right now cooling off with a nice cold adult beverage. Tomorrow, I'm back to working on 'Bruiser'.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Chity council meeting tonight. In public input, I will tell them about their inspector approving half-yard concrete blocks poured 5 feet below undisturbed landscaping to stabilize the masonry wall used as an illegal retaining wall. If they share his X-ray vision inspection technology and the perpetrator shares working underground like a mole technology, it will revolutionize the construction industry!  Working underground like a mole will save trillions of dollars! Just think about running sewer and water lines under streets without having to dig them up and repair them!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Cabinet of Invisible Counselors*
Every man should create his own "Cabinet of Invisible Counselors"-an imaginary team of mentors to consult for advice and inspiration throughout his life.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

From experience, I know the importance of foot care. Every 62 days I go to a Podiatrist… here is a chart of feet…










As the woodworkers say 10 fingers in- 10 fingers out, now apply that to your feet…


----------



## bandit571

One other type of foot needs to be shown….Infantry…...


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Dermatologist at 8:10.

Then back home to prep for a trip to Montana.


----------



## 987Ron

> *The Cabinet of Invisible Counselors*
> Every man should create his own "Cabinet of Invisible Counselors"-an imaginary team of mentors to consult for advice and inspiration throughout his life.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have those meetings aloud and people will think you have other problems beyond those being addressed in the meeting. Hmmmm. 
Always found meetings when i was working a waste of time and effort. Never solved much but HR always liked them and that team building nonsense.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and coffee. Another summer day, hot and humid. Shop time for sure.

May sit in the garage and admire my work from yesterday. No, probably not.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….68 clear and sunny degrees outside….pills taken…..we'll see what happens as the day goes along…


----------



## EricFai

Grandkids have left, back to work on cabinets.


----------



## 987Ron

DW You ask for dgo stories:

Was given a primer on Corgi's by the daughter and DIL. Corgi owners are weirder than the dogs.

Being a Welsh Corgi the translation of Corgi is "Dwarf dog" fits. Corgeez is alternate spelling and Welsh plural is Corgwn.

On the male the color markings on the side have a vertical marking that is lighter. The myth is that is where the saddle straps went when the fairies and elves road the dogs through the enchanted forest on special days

Now the owners have a terminology of their own that no other breed uses.

Corgi's have a natural docked tail. But it is not a tail it is a "nubbin" 
Corgi''s ears rotate when listening. Not ears they are "antenna" 
Due to their physiology their paws are somewhat small for their size. When walking the paws make a thump. They are not paws. They are "thumpers" 
Corgi's have short legs. They are not legs they are "stumps, stumpers, stubs or even drumsticks" The rear legs on active dogs are "rockets'

Corgi's often have an odd facial look, tongue handing out the side etc. that is a "derp" 
When a Corgi lays on his/her stomach front and rear legs are stretched out forward and backware that is a "sploat" 
Corgi's often just run around in random patterns for the fun of it. That is called a 'Frap" or "Frapping" 
(Frantic Random Acts of Play)

Corgi owners answer to who would want such a creature "Queen Elizabeth has 30 corgis"

The Dogs are strange so are their owners.

All in fun. No malice intended. But, I am not sure a Corgi is a dog.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- interesting analysis on the Corgi… They seem precious to me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Offices install 'nap boxes' so workers can SLEEP standing up during shift*

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/offices-install-nap-boxes-workers-27511941


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

At least 20 people doing public input about crime in the chity at the council meeting. Mostly business owners are concerned about break-ins, employee safety, and customer safety. One who has impact-proof glass said a guy tried to break in with a steel chair for 20 minutes. He finally gave up and broke into another business. I testified under oath about the criminal activities of the perpetrator and staff with the unstable masonry wall. My goal is to eliminate any plausible deniability if there are serious injuries, property loss, or fatalities. The chity is required by law to provide code enforcement service at the minimum levels; ie, enforce the codes. Unfortunately, they do not have a person in a position of authority who is capable. Some inspectors should not be that stupid but I do not know ;(( Anyway, this should be for the benefit of survivors and heirs for property loss, compensation for wrongful deaths, and serious injuries.

Last night the mayor told the audience they need help fixing state laws to reestablish law and order. Numerous attorneys have told me in the last decade we need property loss, deaths, or serious injuries as a cause of action. Washington courts allow chities and local governments to ignore any state laws they chose to ignore. I was active in the local district party for several years. I asked many judges speaking for endorsement why they allow chities to ignore the codes. They all said they follow the law and cannot give legal advice. I do not know enough about the legal system training to evaluate if they are lying or are not capable of determining what the law is. Anyways, next time I will ask the mayor in public input why they follow pro-crime and drug addiction laws while ignoring the structural code, fire code, and propane codes as well as line of sight standards for driveways. Bottom line, why do they do they put law-abiding citizens at the highest risk possible picking and choosing which state laws to follow?


----------



## EricFai

Topa, that is just totally screwed up. I have always heard and experienced, laws are written, and lower states, city's on down the line can add to the law but not take away from. Same with the military, add to SOP's, but not take away from. Just saying.


----------



## bandit571

Son bought a new hedge trimmer….arrived today…went to add the "D" handle across the bar…needed 4 screws, B&D sent 2….18" bar. Runs greats…north side of the house has been trimmed out….Maybe tomorrow, I can run the cords around front..and trim the front hedges…...and NOT get a dose of Poison Sumac/Poison Ivy all over me…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Eric, That is state law here too ;(( The stupidest thing I ever did was believe they had a capable, honest person in that building department when they allowed the masonry "fence". I thought it was a silly mistake that would be corrected when the perpetrator used it as a retaining wall. The chity did not even enforce the part of the ordinance that allows masonry fences but they cannot be used as a retaining wall. That ordinance is a violation of state law allowing them without a footing. I expected electrical code enforcement by L&I to be the standard.

The second stupidest thing I ever did was attend the chity's Civics Academy in the fall of 2017 thinking I would find a way to fix it. The building department director told the class Auburn is the most accommodating department in the area. Every accommodation should be a violation of the state law's minimum standards clause.

Being honest comes at a very high price. Most people think they are normal. I expect honesty unless proven otherwise. Where I was raised in southern Idaho, that was pretty much standard. Honesty today in WW is a mental defect! ;(( If I had thought they were lying about that wall's correction period, I would have photographic evidence of the corruption and fraud. It got final approval the day before the project was supposed to start. I thought they were doing preliminary work ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Being honest comes at a very high price. Most people think they are normal. I expect honesty unless proven otherwise. Where I was raised in southern Idaho, that was pretty much standard. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I truly enjoy your posts. You are a very well-read man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- sounds like you have a new tool but poison ivy/oak… horrible after effects. A friend of mine back in MI was burning poison ivy and the smoke was inhaled. Lived but extremely injured his lungs.

Years ago as a kid, while on vacation in MI. Many of us got poison ivy and Mom washed us with Fells Naptha soap.










*57 Uses for Fels Naptha Soap That Will Change Your Life & Your Budget!*

https://www.thefrugalnavywife.com/17-uses-for-fels-naptha-that-will-change-your-life/


----------



## bandit571

Cardio done for the night…..all the decent looking scraps have been resawn….trying for 3/8" thickness. Most, 2 passes split the board….5 boards were a bit too wide…had to use the D8 Rip saw, again….film when the new camera is up and running…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- even without a pic, I have an idea what you are up to… Here is an Acorn…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I sure miss the shop time and teaching… My efforts are on Mom's placement in assisted living, movers, and her arrival on Friday… So far, we are blessed and things are moving forward… more updates coming…



















Ps. Make sure you have enough money…


----------



## EricFai

Curious to see what Bandit is up to for the next project.

DW, keeping your family in prayers for a smooth move and transition for you Mom.

Back in the shop today, productive day at that. Cabinet case put together, minus the face frame. Drawer boxes cut and milled, need to cut bottoms, maybe a little fine tuning. We shall see.








Blog link for those who like to read.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Being honest comes at a very high price. Most people think they are normal. I expect honesty unless proven otherwise. Where I was raised in southern Idaho, that was pretty much standard. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I truly enjoy your posts. You are a very well-read man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too bad they about unconscionable violations of law ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I sure miss the shop time and teaching… My efforts are on Mom s placement in assisted living, movers, and her arrival on Friday… So far, we are blessed and things are moving forward… more updates coming…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Make sure you have enough money…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hope they are a considerate origination. LB met with other unhappy children and ex-employees today ;((

This whole world seems to be flling apart ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Eric, Lookin good


----------



## EricFai

Topa, thanks. Plugging away at it, trying to get every put together before the end of the week. Then a day of sanding, Arrrrr….
Hoping to be ready for finishes on Friday. Just have to take the leaf blower into the shop first.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, thanks. Plugging away at it, trying to get every put together before the end of the week. Then a day of sanding, Arrrrr….
> Hoping to be ready for finishes on Friday. Just have to take the leaf blower into the shop first.
> 
> - Eric


Fine dust will settle over the weekend ))))))))))))


----------



## EricFai

Yep, it will. Needs a good cleaning just the same.
And I'm getting ready to run a hard air line with a few drops. Picked up most of the supplies today.


----------



## bandit571

Here is a thought…for all those Bench-builders out there…..

Couple years ago…Paul Sellers did a series on building a bench…not just any, run-of-the -mill bench, mind you…

He made it out of plywood…..what is so special? Well….he cut the plywood into strips….stood those strips up on edge…and glued the strips together..face-to-face. His normal Bench top set up….even the legs were glue-ups of plywood..

Wonder how many sheets of Baltic Birch THAT would take…...hmmm…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Stephen Cobert joked after announcing that 20% of us, US, would see 100-degree temperatures this week. Remember when you said you wished everyone who denied climate would go to 7734? Well, 7734 has come to us ))))))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

There is a Heatwave in Europe too, also in China. But this isnt like the first time it ever got hot!

Doesnt anyone remember last year, or the year before that, or the year before that?

It is like a heatwave, burning in my heart.

They have this continuous tally of heat-related deaths for Spain/Portugal going now in the news cycle, like this is some new biblical armageddon thing, up to 1100 people now. And guess what, the average number of heat-related deaths per year in Spain is 1300 people - so we have some catching up to do. There is nothing unusual about this heatwave as opposed to any other heatwave.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_heat_waves.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Eric nice work.

Brian, I do believe the heat is being hyped. It is normal freaking hot here in s/w fla.

Ron, we call when a dog lays out front paws out front back legs out to the sides a "splooch". Seems they do that to cool down on the floor.

Golf today in the heat. Montana tomorrow.

Hope to meet a "dental floss tycoon." Anyone know who wrote that line?


----------



## EricFai

Petey, thanks. Have safe travels to Montana.


----------



## 987Ron

> Topa, thanks. Plugging away at it, trying to get every put together before the end of the week. Then a day of sanding, Arrrrr….
> Hoping to be ready for finishes on Friday. Just have to take the leaf blower into the shop first.
> 
> - Eric


Have one of those overhead air cleaners, old Delta. After blowing out the shop turn it on and really helps to clear the air and stop some of the settling dust problem.


----------



## 987Ron

Remember working in Okla. in the 60s and out the window of the mapping room their was a sign on an adjacent building that had time and temp. Several days we would see 107 as I remember. 104 was not to unusual. 
Heat wave now is nothing new.


----------



## bandit571

3rd wednesday of the month = Payday…..bills to pay..camera to buy…errands to run…

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Remember working in Okla. in the 60s and out the window of the mapping room their was a sign on an adjacent building that had time and temp. Several days we would see 107 as I remember. 104 was not to unusual.
> Heat wave now is nothing new.
> 
> - 987Ron


I think every rational person knows it's not new but it sure makes for a great talking point when you have an agenda to push.


----------



## bandit571

Pasta salad for lunch. No camera yet..more shopping to do…


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm smoking a chicken for lunch and dinner.


----------



## 1thumb

"If we are unprepared for the next advance the result could be hunger and death on a scale unprecedented in all of history."





Be afraid. Be very afraid. Donate to my campaign and I will save your asses.


----------



## 1thumb

> Montana tomorrow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


St. Alfonsos pancake breakfast is a must when in Montana.


----------



## rad457

Love Montana, some really great back roads dinners! Been a lot of talk over the years of Alberta becoming part of the State
Bandit, how come you don't use your phone as a camera, that's usually why I get new phones, jus to upgrade the camera?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Signed the lease for Mom's home this AM and I got breakfast served to me… Great food and presentation…


----------



## bandit571

Have to be smarter than the damn phone…

new camera has been bought…need to go and buy a card for it…


----------



## BurlyBob

This is my latest box. It's for my wife's uncle. He's a really great guy and I know he's going to totally surprised when he unwraps it.



















My wife got him this at the park the other day. Uncle Jack is a Bigfoot fan. He's going to get a chuckle out of this trinket.









I'm running out of red oak. Looks like I only have enough for 2-3 more boxes. I'm going to glue up a bunch of beech leftovers from 'Bruiser' to use for boxes. It's a real nice wood to work with and burns quite nicely. Best thing is it's outrageously expensive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BB- nice work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Red Oak* was the mainstay in cabinet-making 20 years ago. Was one of my favorite woods to work with- solid construction durability, a pleasure to finish (finishing is never easy), easy to repair, and match the stain on a repair.

*[SIDE to DS-* many of us don't have a computerized color matching system.]

To this day I can still identify the smell when cutting it… Unlike an MDF product called Medex, just the fine dust, gives it its known after cutting residue…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* excellent cabinet skills


----------



## DS

> *[SIDE to DS-* many of us don t have a computerized color matching system.]
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We didn't have one three weeks ago.

Turns out that if you use enough product they will give you one for free.
(Allows them to sell you product without having to pay their own guy to color match batches of finish AND it locks you into their ecosystem of finishes)

There are pros and cons.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is my latest box. It s for my wife s uncle. He s a really great guy and I know he s going to totally surprised when he unwraps it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife got him this at the park the other day. Uncle Jack is a Bigfoot fan. He s going to get a chuckle out of this trinket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m running out of red oak. Looks like I only have enough for 2-3 more boxes. I m going to glue up a bunch of beech leftovers from Bruiser to use for boxes. It s a real nice wood to work with and burns quite nicely. Best thing is it s outrageously expensive.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Nice work BBob. I doubt these people were "fans." They abandon the town.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1T-* and others- interesting video…. "Be afraid. Be very afraid. Donate to my campaign and I will save your asses." ??? I'll put my faith in the Lord and knowledge and go along for the ride, for as of today we can't escape planet Earth.

Wait until the electric vehicles take over… :>((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS- * I enjoy the advancements that you are able to do-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There is a Heatwave in Europe too, also in China. But this isnt like the first time it ever got hot!
> 
> Doesnt anyone remember last year, or the year before that, or the year before that?
> 
> It is like a heatwave, burning in my heart.
> 
> They have this continuous tally of heat-related deaths for Spain/Portugal going now in the news cycle, like this is some new biblical armageddon thing, up to 1100 people now. And guess what, the average number of heat-related deaths per year in Spain is 1300 people - so we have some catching up to do. There is nothing unusual about this heatwave as opposed to any other heatwave.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_heat_waves.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The increase in volume is too interesting ;(( 100-year floods are now on a 5 year cycle ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Signed the lease for Mom s home this AM and I got breakfast served to me… Great food and presentation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hope they live up to their end of the bargain. Mom has snacks on demand. She hasn't had one in 3 years that we know of ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *1T-* and others- interesting video…. "Be afraid. Be very afraid. Donate to my campaign and I will save your asses." ??? I ll put my faith in the Lord and knowledge and go along for the ride, for as of today we can t escape planet Earth.
> 
> Wait until the electric vehicles take over… :>((
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Prez Johnson was the first briefed on global warming in 1965. Exxon engineers predicted the current levels of CO2 in 1980. It would be interesting to know who is responsible for the Ice Age video. My guess would be big oil CEOs ( No doubt the Stephen Cobert joke is priobaly true. 7734 is coming ;((


----------



## controlfreak

Whole family came down with covid at the beach last week. I have been so tired I can't even do any shop activity. I hope each day gets a little better. Had one son berate his mother about being irresponsible to the point we are not speaking. She tested negative twice the morning we left but hit a positive test after we arrived. Funny thing is he did this ******************** show the night before he got on two planes via three airports with an active case of Covid, go figure.


----------



## bandit571

#10 Chorrizo Plate for supper.

Test, TEST, TEST!









New camera….and a drill that followed me home…









Looks like it has a "gearbox"?









With a keeper on the drive wheel…









And a HUGE handle…

MIGHT be a Millers Falls/Goodell Pratt Co.?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Signed the lease for Mom s home this AM and I got breakfast served to me… Great food and presentation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Hope they live up to their end of the bargain. Mom has snacks on demand. She hasn t had one in 3 years that we know of ;((*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This subject Elder Care or Nursing Home- with you, me, and others contributing may help understand what happens to "older" woodworkers and others around them.


----------



## 1thumb

Joe Biden has cancer:

https://rumble.com/v1d057f-did-biden-just-say-he-has-cancer.html?mref=4pvd7&mc=b2gay


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Whole family came down with covid at the beach last week. I have been so tired I can t even do any shop activity. I hope each day gets a little better. Had one son berate his mother about being irresponsible to the point we are not speaking. She tested negative twice the morning we left but hit a positive test after we arrived. Funny thing is he did this ******************** show the night before he got on two planes via three airports with an active case of Covid, go figure.
> 
> - controlfreak


Thx for sharing, for even vaccinated people around me, are getting tested positive???? Stay strong…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- test test test


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Joe Biden has cancer:
> 
> https://rumble.com/v1d057f-did-biden-just-say-he-has-cancer.html?mref=4pvd7&mc=b2gay
> 
> - 1thumb


The infamous "C" wood… others may find this interesting…

*How cancer starts*

https://www.cancerresearchuk.org/about-cancer/what-is-cancer/how-cancer-starts

Why this post? We are woodworkers and many know of Bill Pennz' about the fine dust from our shops…

Cyclone and Dust Collection Research

https://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.php


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. Should have another blog tonight. Been a busy day.

Bandit, nice score.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Zappa, probably? Somebody "weird," anyway. Maybe Devo?


> Hope to meet a "dental floss tycoon." Anyone know who wrote that line?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I had to give up smoking chickens a long time ago. I still have an occasional ciggybutt when I really need to concentrate.


> I m smoking a chicken for lunch and dinner.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## DS

> Whole family came down with covid at the beach last week. I have been so tired I can t even do any shop activity. I hope each day gets a little better. Had one son berate his mother about being irresponsible to the point we are not speaking. She tested negative twice the morning we left but hit a positive test after we arrived. Funny thing is he did this ******************** show the night before he got on two planes via three airports with an active case of Covid, go figure.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Thx for sharing, for even vaccinated people around me, are getting tested positive???? Stay strong…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My wife and I went to Costco last night.
Not only were we the only ones wearing masks, but, it seemed everyone was looking at us like we were strange for doing so.


----------



## splintergroup

I remember the first few days of the local masking diktats. Felt really odd, but after seeing a few people with full face/head cover hazmat helmets I felt less awkward with just my small face mask.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Here, in the words of the Godfather of Climate Change - Maurice Strong - is The Agenda 21, now Agenda 2030 Great Reset:

"After all, Sustainability means running the global environment, Earth Inc., like a corporation." With No Soul!

"Either we reduce the worlds population voluntarily, or Nature (may) do it for us, brutally." Supreme Court threw a wrench in those gears.

"We may get to the point that the only way of saving the world will be for industrial civilization to collapse. Isnt it Our responsibility to bring this about!" Thus, what we witness occuring in all western economies.

"It is not feasible for sovreignty to be exercised unilaterally by Nation States. It is a principle which will yield to the imperitives of global environmental cooperation."

"When Germany, England, and the United States, have lost their present identity or purpose, We will be strong in ours."

"I am convinced the prophets of doom must be taken seriously." He was one of them.

"The Earth Charter will become like the Ten Commandments." Climate Change is the new religion.

1972 - "We have ten years to stop the catastrophe." Wrong.

Guterres, Director of the United Nations announced yesterday that he has signed an agreement with the World Economic Forum, and Klaus Schwab, to accelerate Agenda 2030.

What does that mean, Agenda 2030? You ought to find out.

According to Herr Klaus Schwab - you will eat bugs, live in a pod, own nothing, and be happy.


----------



## 1thumb

> , and be happy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


You heard yet from Brussels on how many showers you can take, where to set your thermostat this winter?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My wife and I went to Costco last night.
> Not only were we the only ones wearing masks, but, it seemed everyone was looking at us like we were strange for doing so.
> 
> - DS


Almost no one wears them here. I have worn an N95 since it started. Most people acted the same in 1918 ;(( There was a book published a few years before covid that predicted people never learn. Only 14% take the Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquake seriously. It will be the biggest natural disaster in US history at 70,000 square miles. Places like the Long Beach Peninsula and Ocean Shores are not survivable ;(( Tsunamis 20 to 100 feet on land 20 feet above sea level that just dropped 2 or 3 meters!


----------



## DS

Observations by DS - right, wrong or indifferent.

Earth is a closed loop system.

Except for escaping heat and gases into space, everything on Earth stays here.
In some form or another, Earth seeks a balance.
It seeks its quiescent state.

Sure, the pendulum may swing wide, throughout history, but it necessarily swings back the other way.

If, as humans, we push the pendulum too hard one way or the other it WILL swing back, with or without us.
And, over time, it will settle into its quiescence, until the next major event that pushes the pendulum again.

This has been "Deep thoughts and observations with DS"

Too much politics get into the simple facts of closed loop systems.


----------



## controlfreak

We have had four "ice ages" I recon we had global warming each time we came out of one. Dinosaurs met their fate because of the internal combustion engine, no wait they fueled it. IMO you can wreck the world economy over this but I will bet they don't move the thermometer one degree.


----------



## EricFai

CF, hooe you and yours are doing better. This thing is on the rise again, even in my area.


----------



## EricFai

Good day in the shop, ready to start sanding all the doors, drawers and a cabinet.









Blog link for those who like to read.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice work Eric!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- you keep adding beautiful work…


----------



## EricFai

WoodButcher, thanks.

DW, thanks. The Poplar not really beautiful, but it will look great painted.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a nice stack of drawers there Eric.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Popular lumber-* Popular wood that cuts and is great for stain and painting. That was back east when moving west it was Alder. BOTH are fantastic for structure, staining, and painting. Another choice for woodworkers to make…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, another thing to watch for in elder care. LB said 3 weeks ago a guy choked to death while all the staff was in the parking lot smoking! ;(((((((((

He was at a meeting yesterday organized by a former employee. 5 of the 8 attendees said they would write up reports to submit to the state. Too many good employees quit because they are so disgusted by the policies of the company and the treatment of the elderly. My neighbors tell me they are not comfortable or it is a waste of time standing up to the authoritarian bullies that put people and property at risk. The lady that organized the meeting obviously has the same mental defect I have.

CF, the dinosaurs met their fate because of the meteorite that filled the atmosphere with dust that shaded out the sun and killed off their food supply. Mammals became the dominant land species because of their adaptability. The last 12,000 has been one of the few stable periods in world history. That was a horrific event. The meteorite hit in the gulf of Mexico. Archeologists recently found animals that died instantly by the north pole.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This has been "Deep thoughts and observations with DS"*

Not only do I appreciate you as a woodworker but your "deep thoughts" is great… looking forward to seeing more…


----------



## EricFai

BBob, thanks, it's starting to come together now.


----------



## 987Ron

Nice work Eric and a lot quicker than anything I do. Old age slows one down.

Corgi has the cat "treed" in a closet. Loves to chase the cat. If she every catches it there will be revenge of the first order. The cat out smarts the dog. Exercise for both.

coffee and on to greater things. Well the intention is there.

The shop overhead door is a one car one. Noticed that the top has no real cross support and when the open pulls it up and open it bows a lot, the aluminum has a nice crack in it. Salvaged the shaft the chain ran on when I replace the other garage door opener. Cut it to length and am going to bolt it to the top of the door. Nice piece of T bar. Better than buying a new door. 
Neighbor replaced her garage doors, two single car types, took 7 months to get them. Do not know why.

Then shop time.

Have a a good Thursday, TGIF tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## EricFai

Ron, thanks. I'm not that old yet but I have slowed down. Surprised the cat hasn't put the Corgy in it's place yet. When the kids were small we had a lab and a retriever along with a cat. That cat ruled the house.


----------



## bandit571

Drill has been rehabbed, all but the jaws….need to take the chuck apart…
but..









Crank has the Toolsmiths logo….Chuck has a Patent date..









Right now, it is "locked" into "fast" gear…there is also a "slow" setting…

Rust Hunt this morning….Fellow said "make an offer?" 









Handed him $8…and loaded up all 3 into the car….not too bad of a morning?


----------



## 1thumb

"There's no excuse."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550130370883964931


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, I see you rocking that new camera. Pictures look great!


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, good score.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

We live totally off-grid. Yes, we need diesel for the generator. Yes, we need propane for hot-water/ cooking/ heating. Yes, we are dependent on a water-truck to supplement our supply. Our primary source of heat in winter comes from firewood that I harvest from the forest around us. So, Brussels, et al., can recommend or mandate whatever they want - I will continue to do the deciding here abouts in the campo, take as many showers as I like, and be toasty warm in winter beside the fire.

Germany is where it is going to get really dicey. It is the last industrial powerhouse in Europa, you see.


> , and be happy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> You heard yet from Brussels on how many showers you can take, where to set your thermostat this winter?
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Apparantly, he has Covid now. Ha! Beech.



> "There s no excuse."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550130370883964931
> - 1thumb


----------



## bandit571

Draw knife has been cleaned up, and sharpened….Logo is for P.S. & W. CO. (PEXTO) And stamped as a 6" and the blade has a slight curve to it.

Was waiting on the gray paint to dry on the plane….incised into the rear handle..W.H.KIEFABER CO. Iron is marked as a Millers Falls, Made in USA, Solid Tool Steel…with the Millers Falls triangle logo….

About ready to start on the spokeshave rehab…film of all 3 when that is done…


----------



## bandit571

Photo time, again…









Stanley No. 51 Spokshave..









And a flat sole…









A P.S. & W. Co. (PEXTO) 6" draw knife..









Nice and sharp, too…handles are a tad rough, yet..









Hand plane does look a little better..









Has a Millers Falls Logo on the iron, yet…









W.H. Kiefaber Co. on the tote/handle…

Busy day…got up into themid to high 80s, today….


----------



## EricFai

Looks nice Bandit.

Today, sand, sand and more sanding. Ready to paint after I de-dust the shop. And let everything settle out.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

We dont have the "energy" problems in Spain, like they now do in Northern, Eastern, and Central Europe. Spain gets the majority of its NatGas from a pipeline from Algeria, and buys crude from Mexico, Nigeria, Saudis, etc. Yet, we still have to pay the market price as it fluctuates due to policy dictated elsewhere.

We just recently upgraded our Gas-system to code for Propane. We bought 14 of the big cylinders of propane, paid about 1100 euros for that. Just a year or so ago, those would have been about half that price. We estimate that that supply will last through the winter.

The People of the Countries that are/were dependent on Crude and Gas from the "Evil Empire" and "Putin did it," are the ones who will suffer in the unfolding Gaspocalypse.

In Poland, they are telling people that they can go and collect sticks from the forest to heat their homes this winter, but the sticks cant be any thicker than 7 centimeters. Thats about 2 1/2- 3" for you folks who dont speak metric. Can you imagine collecting 3 chords of sticks! Lol.


----------



## 987Ron

*WWBBJ* Had dinner at my son's last night (college professor he and DIL). They took a student group to Spain two years ago and then stayed a week after. Loved the tapas the people and all, got off the tourist areas.

Saw DIL had a guide book to Mallorca. They are hoping to take another student group to Spain this year then stay over for 2 or 3 weeks and spend their time on Mallorca. Remembered the posts.

Up and about with coffee. shop time after breakfast for a glue up and then errands with the wife. Then back to the shop for more assembly and glue ups. Clamp shortage as usual. All need the same ones.

Breakfast calls. later.

wwwbbj


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken..Rust Hunts were yesterday…and today is…....FRIDAY…

Too bloody early in the morning…73 clear and sunny degrees outside…haven't heard from the Boss as to what today's schedule will be…..yet.


----------



## bandit571

Cardio for today…needed 4 boards planed flat..









Some needed more than others…









Usually right down the center…









1 lid, 2 sides, and a piece for the 2 ends….box project…might give some of these things a work out…









Camera seems to be tinting things a bit too the green side….Not sure what setting to use for LED lighting, in the shop..


----------



## 1thumb

> We live totally off-grid. Yes, we need diesel for the generator. Yes, we need propane for hot-water/ cooking/ heating. Yes, we are dependent on a water-truck to supplement our supply. Our primary source of heat in winter comes from firewood that I harvest from the forest around us. So, Brussels, et al., can recommend or mandate whatever they want - I will continue to do the deciding here abouts in the campo, take as many showers as I like, and be toasty warm in winter beside the fire.
> 
> Germany is where it is going to get really dicey. It is the last industrial powerhouse in Europa, you see.
> 
> , and be happy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Cool you're Off grid. I read Spain imports only 5% natgas/heating oil from Russia and the govts of Portugal and Spain told Brussels to pound sand re energy policies. I read once that an unified Germany has always meant trouble for the rest of Europe. Poland is a joke telling citizens what size sticks they can burn to stay warm this winter. Italy has a new non EU friendly govt coming soon. Interesting times ahead for us all.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Correct about Spain telling Brussles to go fly a kite concerning reducing NatGas usage by 15%. Portugal and Greece did also.

You could rephrase that other observation like this: the rest of Europe has always meant trouble for a unified Germany. That works too.

Interesting times, indeed. I keep telling my son that and he is like, meh, whatever…...


> We live totally off-grid. Yes, we need diesel for the generator. Yes, we need propane for hot-water/ cooking/ heating. Yes, we are dependent on a water-truck to supplement our supply. Our primary source of heat in winter comes from firewood that I harvest from the forest around us. So, Brussels, et al., can recommend or mandate whatever they want - I will continue to do the deciding here abouts in the campo, take as many showers as I like, and be toasty warm in winter beside the fire.
> 
> Germany is where it is going to get really dicey. It is the last industrial powerhouse in Europa, you see.
> 
> , and be happy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Cool you re Off grid. I read Spain imports only 5% natgas/heating oil from Russia and the govts of Portugal and Spain told Brussels to pound sand re energy policies. I read once that an unified Germany has always meant trouble for the rest of Europe. Poland is a joke telling citizens what size sticks they can burn to stay warm this winter. Italy has a new non EU friendly govt coming soon. Interesting times ahead for us all.
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*987Ron* Yes, Mallorca is super-trendy attractive for Americans right now; and there are now direct flights. I am sure your fam will love it here - they might not want to leave. And compared to, say, Paris or London, it is relatively affordable still; and alot safer than the big European cities. The Food, the Sun, the Sea, the Mountains, all spectacular. Not so good for learning Spanish though, as they speak a Catalan dialect here and are kinda snobby about that, although they can all speak Castillian Spanish well enough.

My MIL does the same as your Son, brings Swedes to Spain to learn Spanish; has been doing that for many years.


----------



## 987Ron

The 5 boxes are done. Each box has 92 pieces. Each drawer has 11 of these pieces. The back has 18 staves and 20 splines. Plans are from Woodcraft Magazine article. Varied some on the drawer backs and the staves.

Took some of the pictures inside with incandescent lighting so the color is off, to lazy to shoot it again.

Partially assembled, top not on, shows the staves and splines aroung the back and the top of a drawer. Walnut box









Top of Walnut box being glued on. Pads under clamps to keep from marking the box, Mahogany one in the background.








Walnut box ready to go. Drawers all rotate 



























All 5 boxes, one Purple Heart, one Mahogany, 3 Walnut. Drawer backs are 3 layers of steam bent cherry, drawer fronts are poplar with 4 coats of milk pant, and all with 3 coats of Osmo Polyx-oil. Cork lining on drawer bottoms.
Ready for Christmas for the girls. Wife, daughter, DIL, granddaughter and grandson's girl friend.









back of the box showing the staves and splines. 









Next year something much simpler. lots of time with little pieces. Used the Mini table saw a lot on this project. Worked great.


----------



## 987Ron

> *987Ron* Yes, Mallorca is super-trendy attractive for Americans right now; and there are now direct flights. I am sure your fam will love it here - they might not want to leave. And compared to, say, Paris or London, it is relatively affordable still; and alot safer than the big European cities. The Food, the Sun, the Sea, the Mountains, all spectacular. Not so good for learning Spanish though, as they speak a Catalan dialect here and are kinda snobby about that, although they can all speak Castillian Spanish well enough.
> 
> My MIL does the same as your Son, brings Swedes to Spain to learn Spanish; has been doing that for many years.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


turers and 
These are business, majors, specializing in Buisness analytics. In Spain they were at some major manufacturers on the last trip. Treated very well. Would be the same this time.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Me on the big girl gypsy.

Relaxing.

Make some stuff guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- fantastic work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit +1 I have noticed a new and better look of the pictures that were taken with your new camera.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- your continued great work continues…


----------



## EricFai

Petey, looks like your having fun, good for you.

Ron, wonderful boxes. I will look more at the project post.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- here is a site to watch how many days to Christmas. Are you going to put anything in those box drawers?

https://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- here is a site to watch how many days to Christmas. Are you going to put anything in those box drawers?
> 
> https://www.xmasclock.com/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


There will be a note with what the box is made of and any care that it might need. Also a Merry Christmas card. Now as to jewelry or such, depends. 5 months to decide.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Me on the big girl gypsy.
> 
> Relaxing.
> 
> Make some stuff guys.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Brings back memories )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice work Ron.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- here is a good thought… you could add one of these?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## controlfreak

Going up the street to test fit a hand made window that I have been ignoring for too long. My stock ended up being less than 1 1/2" thick so I am curious if I will need to make the outside faces of the parting bead a little wider. The old ones were removed when the now rotten replacement window was installed anyway.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

That was a long ride. 2 hrs. Muscles hurt I did not know I had. We saw a black bear. A small pack of coyotes.

The ranch workers dogs follow them everywhere so there was panic when the coyotes eyed the small dogs.

We all stopped, and the dogs were picked up for the last hr of the ride.

Stars are pretty amazing here.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken….might get a few thunderstorms, later today….we'll see.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee is good this am.

Out to the shop in bit and put things away, sweep, get all set for what comes next, have no idea on that.

*Petey:* Today is your day, "National Day of the Cowboy" Looks like fun except for the fanny blisters.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe join Spin and Marty on the Snipe Hunt?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## DevinT

I'll
Just leave this here (I must admit I spent a good 5 minutes laughing at this)

Shop vacuum be like …


----------



## 987Ron

If the "woke" people ever see chess it is doomed. Black and white sides against each other for a win. Where is the inclusiveness. Oh my.


----------



## splintergroup

> If the "woke" people ever see chess it is doomed. Black and white sides against each other for a win. Where is the inclusiveness. Oh my.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ohh boy, a can-o-worms Ron!

Oppressing royalty, servitude, unionized pawns…. Even checkers is doomed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If the "woke" people ever see chess it is doomed. Black and white sides against each other for a win. Where is the inclusiveness. Oh my.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## controlfreak

Also Kings and Queens instead of member of a group with an appendage or a vulva.

Devin, It took me about three reruns to get it, but then funny!


----------



## bandit571

From down in the Dungeon Shop…sounded like a WW1 Barrage going on upstairs….Nasty Thunderstorms were going through..heading ESE….Little over 1 hour IN the shop….one corner of the box is joined…

Need to process a few photos, first…


----------



## bandit571

Test for fit..









Out of practice….each corner will get better….3 more to do..









The 4 sides…

That "wide" finger?









Will be where I will saw the top of the box from the lower part of the box…


----------



## DevinT

> If the "woke" people ever see chess it is doomed. Black and white sides against each other for a win. Where is the inclusiveness. Oh my.
> 
> - 987Ron


Oh God. The future is doomed. Gen Z can't even figure out how to …


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I always refer to the female "IT" as a volvo, as my wife is swedish - no one gets it. So I can be crass and get away with it. Lol.

Making lots of mistakes with my new enterprize in Japanese perfection. Making the boxes is the easy part. I have three in various stages of production atm - it is the finishing-lacquering part that is causing some consternation. On the plus side, I have heard that when we do new things we build new neural networks in the brain - and as I had only the one functioning after smoking so much "chicken" back when I didnt think it a bad idea to give away my money to deplorables, it is good if I am building a few new ones.


----------



## 1thumb

> You could rephrase that other observation like this: the rest of Europe has always meant trouble for a unified Germany. That works too.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


IDK. Germany needs the EMU and an union with the deficit countries of Europe. If Germany had to print a new Deutsche Mark it's price on the open market would be so high that Germany's manufacturing export base would collapse. Europe w/o the EMU would be a problem for an unified Germany.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

PBS America is running a special tonight - on eating tasty bugs - to benefit your health and save the planet from whatever and whatever. Dont miss it, folks. Think about the children!

Prediction:

You will soon see commercials and marketing ads that will go something like this:

Does your dog need to eat meat?

Experts agree that they do not. Nor do your cats. So try our new product line made from dehydrated chickpeas and spirulina and bugs. Your pets will love it. Tastes just like meat.

Mark it!

(They) are gunning for our cows and lambs and all that yummy fatty fat meat.


----------



## splintergroup

I've said it here before, but it is worth repeating….

*If God didn't want us to eat animals, he wouldn't have made them out of meat.*


----------



## bandit571

Thinking I might just go hide in the shop, again…1 hour just wasn't enough for a Saturday….Thunderstorms have all gone away….might just get that Polaroid set up again,,and see what happens…

Stay tuned…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> PBS America is running a special tonight - on eating tasty bugs - to benefit your health and save the planet from whatever and whatever. Dont miss it, folks. Think about the children!
> 
> Prediction:
> 
> You will soon see commercials and marketing ads that will go something like this:
> 
> Does your dog need to eat meat?
> 
> Experts agree that they do not. Nor do your cats. So try our new product line made from dehydrated chickpeas and spirulina and bugs. Your pets will love it. Tastes just like meat.
> 
> Mark it!
> 
> (They) are gunning for our cows and lambs and all that yummy fatty fat meat.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Heck with the explosive inflation occurring right now, when I see a stray, it looks a little like a steak to me. Mom and dad sold their place in the woods and are completely out as of yesterday, the neighbor was a small cattle farmer, usually about 3 dozen head and a couple times a year a 2-3 cows would get around part of the busted fence and they'd be grazing in the back yard. I told mom the next time it happens,.make sure the freezer is empty. The guy finally had 4 get out early this year and only got 3 of them back, I'd bet it was swiped rather than coyotes.


----------



## controlfreak

I had a tag for one angus kill so I took it!


----------



## bandit571

2 hours more in the shop…..that will be quite enough for today….

Photos in a little bit….fixed corner #1….completed Corner #2 and Corner #3..#4 will just have to wait a day..

I suppose I had better start up a Blog?


----------



## bandit571

2 corners completed…including the re-worked #1 ( on the left)









Seems these get better, the more I do…#3?









Have to save #4 for tomorrow..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- project looks great. The pictures are very clear…










Here is a short film for you…

*The New Adventure of Spin and Marty Triple R Song and Slue Foot Sue*


----------



## BurlyBob

CF and Yeti, with all this inflation and food shortages coming. I'm sure glad I bought a half side of beef last month. I might be doing this every year from now on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa,
> 
> That was a long ride. 2 hrs. Muscles hurt I did not know I had. We saw a black bear. A small pack of coyotes.
> 
> The ranch workers dogs follow them everywhere so there was panic when the coyotes eyed the small dogs.
> 
> We all stopped, and the dogs were picked up for the last hr of the ride.
> 
> Stars are pretty amazing here.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Coyotes were always alone when I was a kid. I suppose invasion of their territory made them start in packs ;(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My Mom used to do that, split with the next door neighbor, and a pig too.

Unfortunately, we dont have the capacity or space for a big freezer here, but some American friends do and come lambing time, we split one of those.


> CF and Yeti, with all this inflation and food shortages coming. I m sure glad I bought a half side of beef last month. I might be doing this every year from now on.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, I dont disagree, entirely. However, two points here. Firstly, I was speaking mostly in historic terms, as in, whenever German economy and industry out competes and dominates Europe, ie., England and France, there tends to be a european war. Secondly, if Germany did have its own currency, it could well devalue whenever need be and thus maintain competitive with their exports. It is precisely because the "troubled Nations" of Europe cannot devalue their currency, as they used to do when each had its own currency, that they have been piling on debt since the Euro project for a new millenium began.

We must always keep in mind the words of Maurice Strong, which I quoted in a recent post - the globalists through the WEF aim to dismantle all the industrial Nations of the West so as to "save the planet." This goal has largely been accomplished in the UK and the US already, which are both now largely service-based/finance-based economies. I suspect, as do others more knowledgeable than I, that what is currently going on in Europe is just that, and the target is Germany. The secondary target is Russia - but (they) ran into a brick wall there - (maybe) jury is still out on that one.



> IDK. Germany needs the EMU and an union with the deficit countries of Europe. If Germany had to print a new Deutsche Mark it s price on the open market would be so high that Germany s manufacturing export base would collapse. Europe w/o the EMU would be a problem for an unified Germany.
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## 987Ron

Sunday am. clock winding day. 
Already warm out. Had coffee on the porch.

No plans for today, take it easy day.

Have a good Friday.


----------



## EricFai

Morning guys. Easy day here. No cabinet work today. Instead run a hard air line with 3 drops around the shop. Been out and have some of the pipe and fittings set up to start soldering the copper. Need to make a quick trip to Lowe's for a few items after breakfast.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning from Montana,

ATV's mid-morning, followed by lunch and probably day drinking and cards.

Everyone is surprised how much we like this relaxed vacation.

This group has a lot of "A" personalities, so not having a full day planned is something new to some. Not me, I can do nothing well.

Something I noticed in Montana…..always something dead and stuffed staring at you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning guys.* Easy day here*.
> 
> - Eric


So you have invited Father Murphy to your place for the day???


----------



## controlfreak

Grass is cut and although it is warm I feel like post covid makes it feel hotter. Had hopes of trimming shrubs back that is going to have to wait.


----------



## EricFai

Yep, Murphys Law, having to make a trip for more materials. Gets my out of doing the lawn, to hot already, and pushing a miwer is to much work.


----------



## bandit571

Blog has been started…..maybe later today, I can get corner #4 done?


----------



## bandit571

1 hour IN the shop…corner #4 is done…box has been dry fitted on all 4 corners…film @2300 hrs…processing pictures now…..Decided to wait until I buy a bag of "Acid Brushes" at Harbor Freight, tomorrow…before doing a glue up….I do have a supply of cauls at the ready….

Area between the shoulder blades is sore and crampy….might have done a bit of work?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Who was the first redheaded President of the United States?

https://www.triviagenius.com/answer/who-was-the-first-redheaded-president-of-the-united-states/XLfpDE4WuAAExWZL


----------



## bandit571

Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit, Corners #3 and #4..


----------



## EricFai

Good work Bandit


----------



## EricFai

Morning Ya'll. Had a good productive day yesterday. The Hard Air Line installed up and running, no leaks.









If anyone want to read further.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/133665


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday….leave it at that. Pills taken. Trying to get BOTH eyeballs to wake up.


----------



## bandit571

Just got a spam caller on the land line phone….asking for "Cherry?".......did a bit of cussing ( in Vietmanese)at her and she hung up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When you win a Spam call they they curse at you


----------



## BurlyBob

Another crappy night's sleep. Laid awake from 1:30 to 5am. One more cup of coffee then I get to redraw all the mortises on the bench legs. I decided that my original idea of tenon with only a shoulder was a/is a bad idea. I'm thinking the shoulder will keep the bench from moving in any direction if I draw bore them properly.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A bit on the warm side here today - 42ºC = 107ºF in the shade. Dog not happy, drooling and panting. After lacquering parts this morning, was gonna do some work on the next box in line, then was like, nah. Pool was begging for company, followed by a Sweat Siesta. Whoever invented ice cubes was a genius; and I am thankful we occasionally get one of those types!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ever try taking Melatonin, Bob? Wife takes it all the time, her being a light sleeper. Seems to work for her.


> Another crappy night s sleep. Laid awake from 1:30 to 5am. One more cup of coffee then I get to redraw all the mortises on the bench legs. I decided that my original idea of tenon with only a shoulder was a/is a bad idea. I m thinking the shoulder will keep the bench from moving in any direction if I draw bore them properly.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## bandit571

Stopped by Harbor Freight on the way back home….was just going to pick up a bag of Acid Brushes…happened to HAVE to walk past 2 clearance aisles to get to the brush aisle…..spent twice what I was planning to spend…Dangerous place…..

Village the Boss visits every Monday for lunch at a friends…..well, at the ball park in the Village, they serve FREE Lunches every Monday.

BTW: While looking over the H-F receipt….was charged for the 4'' X 36" sanding belt and 2 packs of 5" sanding discs..and nothing for the brushes…..a Free Lunch today, plus a free bag (36) of brushes to spread glue with….Not too bad..for a Monday?


----------



## 1thumb

> Another crappy night s sleep.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Melatonin worked for me too, Bob, when I had trouble sleeping. Can't do the OTC or script sleeping pills though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Who was the first redheaded President of the United States?
> 
> https://www.triviagenius.com/answer/who-was-the-first-redheaded-president-of-the-united-states/XLfpDE4WuAAExWZL
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


George Washington

DW MIA?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- I am here just have been super busy with getting my Mom settled into assisted living. The good news is that both she and I like the place. I've been watching and will start posting soon…

Here is an acorn for those woodworking posts…


----------



## EricFai

DW, glad to hear things are working out for you an your Mom. That is a difficult decision to make for loved ones.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah I've tried it and it has limited effect on me. Tylenol PM sees to work a little better.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The MIL swears by an antihistamine tablet and a couple glasses of wine, but you know, thats approaching drug-addict territory, so no bueno.


> Yeah I ve tried it and it has limited effect on me. Tylenol PM sees to work a little better.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Fisherman in Unites States









Fisherman in Sri Lanka









Fisherman in Russia


----------



## EricFai

At least the Russian is ready for a polar swim, no thanks.

Guess my blog about pressurized air lines, opened up a can of worms, Copper vs PVC. Everyone has their own thoughts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

PVC burns with lots of highly toxic smoke ;(

DW, we liked Wildflower's line of BS too. Good luck.


----------



## bandit571

The calm before the storm?









And…the aftermath…









Letting this mess sit a day….new sanding belt installed..









Even changed out the worn out 6" disc….as for the ROS discs?









67 cents for a pack of 4 discs…to keep this thing up and running…









IF I were to ever run permanent air lines in the shop (no room, anyway) it would be with Galvanized pipe…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Guess my blog about pressurized air lines, opened up a can of worms, Copper vs PVC. Everyone has their own thoughts.
> 
> - Eric


You should see the poo storm that used to erupt when someone brought that up on garagejournal, wholly mackerel, you get the high performance ninnies that know the latest code down to the daily revision vs. the old codgers that installed PVC back in the mid-1800s and haven't had any problems since. I had to step away from that group entirely. 
For you I guess it matters less, yous looks great and will probably be trouble free for well over 50 years.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> At least the Russian is ready for a polar swim, no thanks.
> 
> Guess my blog about pressurized air lines, opened up a can of worms, Copper vs PVC. Everyone has their own thoughts.
> 
> - Eric


Everyone has a opinion from there perspective. If it works for you, so be it. In looking over the picture I would ask is this completely done? Those lengths of pipe call out for supports. Perhaps over kill on my part.


----------



## EricFai

I put supports in every 4-5 feet on the horizontal runs, then the block of wood behind the regulator is screwed into the studs.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I put supports in every 4-5 feet on the horizontal runs, then the block of wood behind the regulator is screwed into the studs.
> 
> - Eric


Just suggestions from practical experience in a mechanics shop. Point "A" will be under stress with only that single support. Joint failure could occur. Point "B" is unsupported and where the stress will also cause issues. Adding another wooden panel to point "C" will eliminate a good deal of the stress.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Q13 news reported there was a business boom in boarding up broken windows and a labor shortage too in ********************tatle. The spike is 400%! Bullet holes in windows are only up 54%. The reporter said there is no longer a difference between good and bad neighborhoods. There are no good neighborhoods ;((


----------



## EricFai

WoodButcher, thanks. I'll have to add that board for dupport. And it could serve a second purpose to add a hanger for a air hose.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..trash taken to the curb….pills taken…way too early in the morning….going to need a nap….


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit: When you take the nap turn off the phone or phones otherwise Amanda at the Vehicle Warranty Center will call to tell you your warranty has expired and can sell you a new one.

Noticed not a single politician running for office when addressing why we should vote for them had a single word on what they might do about Spamming on phones or computers. Seems it would be a influence on getting a vote or two.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## EricFai

First coat of primer on half of the cabinet job laid down, actually looks good using a HVLP System. Had a bit of a learning curve, but got the hang of it. I'm liking it. Headed out to the shop in a bit and prime the rest.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Picked up the new bandsaw tires at the PO this morning. Putting them on was alot easier than anticipated with the little tool thingy they sent along with. I rarely use that machine but its good to know I could if´n I wanted to.

Farmer update - they are still mad like a disturbed hornets nest over here. Irish Gov is about to do the same to their farmers. And Trudeau up in old Kanada is aiming to as well. Denmark also debating now whether to impose the same restrictive regulations on Danish farmers. Whichever way the ball rolls, one team is gonna lose bigly. I am rooting for the underdogs, the farmers.

Whats interesting about this is that there is just about zero coverage in the MSM news cycle on this topic.


----------



## bandit571

Part 2 of the Blog is done….more of how I do box/finger joints, than anything else….including how I messed up #1 corner, and fixed it. Waiting on glue to cure, and a clean up, before I do Blog Part 3….

Cat has decided the screen in the front screen door was in his way….so, NOW I get to fix THAT…..about have to take the screen door off the hinges, lay it on the Dinning Room Table…and respline the screen….then re-install the screen door….


----------



## 987Ron

> Cat has decided the screen in the front screen door was in his way….so, NOW I get to fix THAT…..about have to take the screen door off the hinges, lay it on the Dinning Room Table…and respline the screen….then re-install the screen door….
> 
> - bandit571


When I rescreened our porch recently I removed the door and rescreened it laying flat. A bit easier than getting down low and doing it vetical. Worth the effort to undue a couple of hinges and put it back. Easier on the old back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Struggle opening jars? Here's why that might indicate more serious health issues*

Can't get that pickle jar open no matter how hard you try? It may seem trivial, but new research out of Austria reports weak handgrip strength may signal more serious health issues.

https://www.studyfinds.org/weak-handgrip-health-issues/

Hint from DW- drill a small hole in the lid to release pressure or buy one of these


----------



## bandit571

Screen fixed, without having to remove the door…


----------



## bandit571

Glue up done…had to prep the top and bottom panels..cut to size, flattened a few spots….box is out of the clamps, trued up at the corners…









Turned out, that the thinner bottom panel was from resawing the top panel….









Just waiting on glue to dry..









Will see how it looks, this evening….


----------



## bandit571

Having something called Mexican Lasagna….baked in the oven for about 2 hours…will find out sometime around 8pm tonight….

Long John Silver's Fish & Fries for lunch….since I was out and about, trying to find a fellow to sharpen a couple saws…one had health issues, and sold all his machines to another fellow….and forgot to teach him HOW to use them…will keep looking, as I can't see 11 ppi and up well enough to sharpen them myself….

Gas was $3.78/Gal. down there…..$4.09 around my place…? 80 mile round trip, cheap gas, hot lunch…oh well…


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, gas here is $5.12 down from $5.47.

The resin finally did harden. I was able to get it all sanded down. The knot does not look as good as others I've done in the past.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes, that's still pretty high in both places, this is more my style.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Glue up done…had to prep the top and bottom panels..cut to size, flattened a few spots….box is out of the clamps, trued up at the corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out, that the thinner bottom panel was from resawing the top panel….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on glue to dry..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see how it looks, this evening….
> 
> - bandit571


Pictures are nice and crispt…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- have you decided on what HVLP system that you are going with?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How fragile are we?*










*10 Scary Things That Would Happen If The Grid Went Down*

https://urbansurvivalsite.com/scary-things-would-happen-grid-down/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *How fragile are we?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 Scary Things That Would Happen If The Grid Went Down*
> 
> https://urbansurvivalsite.com/scary-things-would-happen-grid-down/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They missed the spookiest ;(( Looting and security gone ;(( An emergency manager from the south told us she did not sleep without an armed guard in a metro area hurricane ;(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

An "emergency manager sleeping with an armed guard" sounds like a match made in heaven. Lol.

Here at Can Leo, we are ready for such an EOTW scenario. Easily go a month or two with no problems, other than no internet. Who needs gas when you have horse and donkeys. We even have the round tower from which to mount a last-ditch defense against MadMax type marauders. Once I pull the ladder up, no one is getting up there. Figuring out a way to get the dog up there is still on my to-do list (he weighs 60 kilos), as is building the catapult for the laser-guided dogpoop bombs.

Hmmm? Maybe I should get some more arrows for my bows. Run silent, run deep.

"Your Mother was a hamster and your Father smelt of elderberries." Anyone remember that?


----------



## EricFai

DW, I ended up getting a set of guns from HF, so far it is working well. I am liking the finish and using the system. Not much overspray, so the paint is going further, and it cleans up easy.

I set up a make shift booth on the bench with a large cardboard box, after I covered the bench with a plastic drop.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

God made this. Pretty awesome, ehhh?


----------



## EricFai

Pretty cool Brian.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *An "emergency manager sleeping with an armed guard" sounds like a match made in heaven. Lol.*
> 
> Here at Can Leo, we are ready for such an EOTW scenario. Easily go a month or two with no problems, other than no internet. Who needs gas when you have horse and donkeys. We even have the round tower from which to mount a last-ditch defense against MadMax type marauders. Once I pull the ladder up, no one is getting up there. Figuring out a way to get the dog up there is still on my to-do list (he weighs 60 kilos), as is building the catapult for the laser-guided dogpoop bombs.
> 
> Hmmm? Maybe I should get some more arrows for my bows. Run silent, run deep.
> 
> "Your Mother was a hamster and your Father smelt of elderberries." Anyone remember that?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That's what happens when Free-Dumb rings. I wonder if glass repair will be up another 400% in ********************tatle next year?


----------



## Peteybadboy

BBob, glad you are making progress and have the patience to do it the way you think is right.

Last day in Montana is over, heading to a 5:30 flight, long day of travel ahead.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

Do you remember Aug 14, 2003? Grid went down from ohio to DC. I was in NYC at the time. complete blackout for several days.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….too damn early for me.

Boss is busy….re-arranging things in the Kitchen….not sure how THAT'S going to turn out…

67 mostly cloudy degrees outside…94% humidity….

Have been informed to keep my photos of my projects to meself….seems some on another thread do not like them….


----------



## 987Ron

Aready warm 84 and high is high 90s to 100 with the feel like over 100. Hope the grid stays up so the AC can battle the heat. The AC is working hard these days.

If the grid does go down I will be off to the son's pool. Big triangular sail over the shallow end with two of the Siesta Key's in water stools with a table to sit your Pina Colada on. Might be boring and get wrinkled after a couple of hours but cool is cool.

We need a finish that when applied the grain lays down instead of rising up. No sanding after that first coat. Guess some almost do that, but almost isn't laying it down.

Stay cool. August is next.


----------



## 987Ron

Know a man who got an Electric car. Was so proud of it. Then he got his first full month's electric bill. Says the increase in usage on the electric bill is about what he was paying for gasoline. Our electric rates just went up also. Told him to add another $100 a month to his cost to replace those batteries in 7-8 years. He never thought of either the electric bill increase or the cost of replacing the batteries. Notice the ads never mention this either or do the proponents of e-car ownership. Costly cars.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron you might try spraying shellac first as a primer. I've done it with WB varnish, then used a scotch brite pad and a tack cloth to clean off the dust.


----------



## 987Ron

BB was just musing as an excuse not to get up and do something.


----------



## bandit571

1/2 the clamps removed…nothing creaked, cracked nor popped…









safe to remove the rest..









Cleaning up..









Results?









Time to do some marking out?









carry this all the way around…made the first 3 cuts…









That No.68 made the 1st 2 cuts…on each end…then connect with the old No. 4..

Needed a shim, before the last cut could be made…









So this other saw would not get "pinched"










Saw down until the lid snaps shut onto the saw….right about here..









So…next trip to the shop…I can install the hardware..









Then see about some finish…


----------



## EricFai

Nicely done Bandit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa,
> 
> Do you remember Aug 14, 2003? Grid went down from ohio to DC. I was in NYC at the time. complete blackout for several days.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I remember that. I'm SURE it was a living 7734 ;(( Reminds me of a multistory building we worked on. Notified the residents the power would be off. They were wondering why there was no water above about the 7th floor ) Pumps have no power and water pressure runs out of steam? )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- looks great…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- just for you…


----------



## bandit571

[removed]

Had a visitor in the shop, tonight..









About the size of a Quarter,,,8 legs, black and fuzzy..with a large white patch on it's back…..

Hardware has been installed..









Hinges..









Handles and a latch.

[removed]


----------



## EricFai

The box is looking really nice Bandit.


----------



## EricFai

Finally got out in the shop this evening. Additional priming on the cabinet build. A little less humid, kept an eye on the air dryer, missed once and had water come through the gun. Arrrr. So decided enough, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## bandit571

Doors are looking good….wish I had THAT much space, though…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## EricFai

Thanks Bandit. I only have so much room to set them as they dry. The shop is 27' x 16' with a 4'x8' bench / assembly table, should have made it a tad bit bigger.

Updated blog for those interested in reading
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## bandit571

> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hmmm, what could go wrong…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- just for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That reminds me of a service call 40 years ago. Children were getting electrical shocks in the bathtub in an old house on the west side of Auburn. An illegal plastic plumbing repair in metal piping was the bottom line. The voltage I measured was slightly over 60 volts in the bathtub. 25 volts can be fatal. Code and safety standard violations can have serious consequences. Those children were very lucky.


----------



## bandit571

3 strikes…

No longer care about that thread, except maybe a laugh…

And…just a FYI, Rich…That was NOT a project I was posting…I WAS however talking with the Saw Sharpening conversation that was going on…and simply and POLITELY was showing a saw I had….that actually worked…..

Now..kindly take a hike…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - TopamaxSurvivor


Would that be categorized as learning or forgetting?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken…4 Coffee Snack Cakes for Breakfast #2

Need to go out and buy a couple brushes, and put a finish on a small box….maybe post as a Project ?

Showing how well a handsaw works….is not showing off a "Project"










As that could be just a plain old block of wood….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all- starting to get things back to normal if there is such a thing. Mom is adjusting very well to her new living arrangements which is a relief after what I thought was the transition period. She is a real trooper…

Today I plan on finishing a laser project that I started what seems like a long time ago. I am thankful that it can still happen. Many of us have seen when a woodworker gets too old and has to say goodbye to his woodshop. I am not there yet and I still have the green light…

School starts in 2 weeks :>)


----------



## bandit571

"..And may the road rise up to meet ye.."

Paint brushes have been bought..waiting on Lunch to settle in…


----------



## bandit571

The Family of Rock, aka Liliac….a band of 2 sisters, and 3 brothers…has an album of 13 Original songs that I have been going over…Name of the Album: "Queen of Hearts"

Latest one I listened to last night..was a Lyric Video..called "Not Afraid"....

They also have 3 EPs of covers….most of which sound better than the original song did.

A second album of Original songs is also out…called "Chain of Thorns" Have watched a few of their Music Videos from THAT album….

Apparently, after they return to Georgia after the latest tour…a 3rd Album will be coming out, allow with the videos of songs from that album…

So…when I am not floating around here…I will be off watching their songs….


----------



## bandit571

Time for a PIP? Coat of Witch's Brew has been brushed on..









Was trying to get the grain to flow around the 4 sides…









Came close?









And, around in back..









Handle details…









And the inside has a coat, as well….Letting this sit a day…then a few coats of Amber Shellac, 1 pound cut….


----------



## bandit571

Need to clear off the bench, again..









Too many screwdrivers?









aka: Turnscrews…


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get to 5,000 post before August 1st…..we'll see…

Then I can start to figure what Project to build for August….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- wood box and photos looking good…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Trying to get to 5,000 post before August 1st…..
> 
> - bandit571


What does that objectively accomplish?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yeti- I agree. I say not to be concerned with post count but be content with the quality content that happens here. There were a few other forums that focused on post count and people flooded them with, Mahna Mahna…

*Muppet Show - Mahna Mahna*


----------



## bandit571

Whatever YOU want it to…I view it merely as a Mile Post….and we'll keep the light on for ya…

I'm just floating along here….trying to keep the 'shed open.

I have to start saving up the pennies….Labor Day weekend is fast approaching….and there is a Labor Day Tractor Fest down in Lion's Park in West Liberty, OH. that usually has a LOT of Vendors set up….a Rust Hunters' Paradise of Antique Tools…..IF you are willing to walk a bit….Admission and Parking is FREE, BTW. LOTS of food, too…but, West Liberty is a DRY town…..oh, and LOTS of Tractors, and other farm stuff….and a WORKING Saw Mill on site…

I try to go every year….


----------



## EricFai

Liking the box Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Boss messed up the car payment…decimal problem…..$300 mistake…fixed, now…


----------



## rad457

> Boss messed up the car payment…decimal problem…..$300 mistake…fixed, now…
> 
> - bandit571


I did that a few years back, transferred $2000.00 instead of $200, bank would not refund money, had to take cash advance to get $ back? Good memories from back when I was working and had some Money


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shop work- I finished this plaque for the assisted living home. Also, I made the easel for display…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Homelessness in America is a true crisis in America. The current status of them in our cities is not solving the problem. I found this article… does this hide or solve the problem?










*Miami plans to move homeless people to an ISLAND housing*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/miami-considers-plan-to-dump-homeless-people-onto-sewage-plant-island/


----------



## EricFai

DW, very nice plaque, and a wonderful saying, the stand looks great too. Well done.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Eric…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Wait until the electric vehicles start coming…


----------



## bandit571

Spent almost 2 years, while in High School….loading up paper bags with peoples Groceries , and stocking shelves on "Truck Day" at a local IGA Store…...for $1.25 an hour…...Most times, they would set aside one bag at home,,then fold up and stuff the any and all other bags into that 1st large Paper Bag…..along with their Newspaper, ads, junk mail…then when the bag was stuffed full…they would either haul it to a paper recycler…or, toss it into the trash barrel to be burned….


----------



## bandit571

Debating on whether to shellac the insides of that little box…..The insides do have a coat of witch's brew stain…

HMMmmmmmm.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I remember the $1.25 per hour jobs back then then I was wealthy when I went to the steel mill making $3.50 per hour…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good morning to everyone except, well, if you know, you know…....

I am old enough to remember when air-conditioners and refrigerators were blamed for creating a hole in the ozone layer - and we were all gonna get sucked out into space through that alarmingly expanding hole if (they) didnt impose some new taxes, again, because raising taxes is always the solution to every problem. The atmospheric nuclear bomb testing had absolutely nothing to do with it.

Once (they) get everyone driving EVs, then (they) will triple the price of electricity, and WE will be taxed by the mile too because how else will (they) make up for the loss of the gas/diesel "road" taxes that are supposed to be used for infrastructure repair and maintenance but are misused to payout bloated Gov pensions instead, and you will only be allowed to charge your EV car battery during the one off-peak hour at 3AM or the power-grid will fail; and (they) will know if you are cheating because Smart Meters.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken….70 mostly clear and SUNNY degrees outside…


----------



## controlfreak

It's Friday! Still hacking as the result of Covid three weeks ago, still tried too.

I finished up fine tuning the neighbors hand tool window build. I made the mistake of telling him to get a little thicker glass if they have it. Forty years ago I had one of these 30" x 35' panes shatter on me when I went to lay it in the frame so I went with a little thicker. He came back with 1/4" thick glass. It feels like it is 30 pounds or so. I was worried it would destroy my window so I went and got 1/8" glass and glazed it in last night. We'll see if he notices the switch.


----------



## 987Ron

Tell him it got wet and shrank or it is the new variable thickness pane varies with atmospheric conditions and helps the AC work better. Just joking of course. Sitting this am with tens unit on the back, trying to pass the time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Dog Lawyer Doesn't Care That You Hate Him*

In defending dogs at all costs, Richard Rosenthal has made a lot of enemies. But his animal clients owe him their lives.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/29/nyregion/dog-lawyer.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*'No One Works Harder Than Hungry People'*
The crux of Kent's article - satire or not - is that the elite class has a distinct motivation to not end world hunger, because if everyone is well-nourished, there may be no one willing to provide cheap labor and slave away at some of the most physically demanding and unpleasant jobs on the planet.

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/07/joseph-mercola/food-wars-starvation-creates-cheaper-labor/


----------



## 987Ron

Those dogs can run. Thought of adopting a Greyhound one time. Be easier to adopt a child than a Greyhound. Long forms with all kinds of requirements. Have enough right now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- you are the official "Dog Meister" and now you have been blessed with the Corgi's. It takes a special person to do what you are doing- keep it going…


----------



## bandit571

Banking issues resolved…Rust Hunt completed for today…

Meat Lover's Breakfast Bowl for 2nd Breakfast….pills were for 1st Breakfast….


----------



## bandit571

Results from the Rust Hunt..









For the Picture Frame crowd…Clamp 2 parts in this handy-dandy Craftsman Miter Clamp….$0.25










Stanley Defiance plane…yes, I do have a spare knob I can use….$1









This Craftsman Pipe clamp use a 3/4" pipe, can clamp up to 24"...$1

These 2?









Are Bar clamps…was hard to get them to fit into the picture..









$4 for the pair.

Boss got a pair of area rugs..$5 ….I got new headphones that fit me ears a LOT better…$3

Got the banking all straightened out….including the double insurance on the car….will be getting a $90 REFUND from that. Getting ready to add a finish to a box….Film at 2300hrs…

Was too nice a day to just sit around the house…...


----------



## bandit571

Coat of amber shellac has been brushed on the box….waiting to see how it turned out…


----------



## bandit571

Shellac has been rubbed down, wiped off…and a coat of clear gloss poly brushed on…..will check THAT out later tonight….

Stay tuned…


----------



## bandit571

Going to try out a new pair of headphones in a bit….seem to be a lot better comfy fit to my ears….I'll be over at Youtube…watching Music Videos…..Rock On-Rock Hard!


----------



## bandit571

Hey..this IS a FRIDAY NIGHT….is it not? Was a busy day, today…

can't do any rehabs in the shop, until the varnish is done…..

Burn Barrel might get used, tomorrow night? Scrap Bin is full, needs to be emptied out into the FirePit on the backyard…..

While out and about this morning…..saw an OLD all metal SKIL router…..that would make a Colt trim router look HUGE. I did not know Skil made them THAT small…..and still use 1/4" shanked bits….may go back there in the morning, and see IF it is still there….


----------



## bandit571

So…what can anyone tell me about this…









A Craftsman…Cat. No. 93279…..Made in USA…?

Markings underneath….29A- 192

All metal….base is a casting. Even the wheels to move the clamps are metal…

Doing miters for trim work? Hmmm…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nightly video-- from the Wood Whisperer

*The Best Food Safe Finish | Spoiler: It's Not Mineral Oil*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I figured it for a miter but did not know that it is for a radial arm saw…

Vintage Sears CRAFTSMAN Miter Vise 9-3279 for Radial Arm Saw 3/8" - 3" 
SOLD See similar items $10.00 1 Bid, $9.00 Shipping, eBay Money Back Guarantee
Seller: bpmso67 ✉ (1,550) 100%, Location: Cascade, Idaho, US, Ships to: US, Item: 132607133282
Vintage Sears CRAFTSMAN Miter Vise 9-3279 for Radial Arm Saw 3/8" - 3". Designed for Radial Arm Saws - make Exact Miter Cuts Like a Pro.Make frames with perfect Miter Corners on all wood, aluminum, plastics, laminates, etc.Jaws open from 3/8" to 3" wide.Use to make Feather Spline Miters for extra strong joints.Please Ask Questions Before Bidding.Thanks For Looking. Condition: Used, Brand: Craftsman, Model: 9-3279, Type: Miter Vise, Country/Region of Manufacture: United States


----------



## bandit571

Very..interesting…..so..now I need a Radial Arm Saw to USE this miter clamp? Spent $0.25 on mine…wonder if that $10 includes shipping?


----------



## EricFai

Nice score today Bandit on the rust hunting.


----------



## EricFai

Late start 8n the shop today, had to do some yard work before it got to hot, forecasting rain over the weekend.

Did get some work done on the cabinet job. Finished sanding the primer, and filled a few small spots that I missed. Managed to get the base color on the drawers, ready for a clear coat.









Really liking the sprayer, drawers are a pain though. Figured the best way to tackle them.


----------



## bandit571

Drawers are looking good!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric-










I am very impressed with your painting skills given that you just started. Good job…

What type of Harbor Freight sprayer are you using?


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Bandit, looks like tomorrow is painting doors and drawer fronts, a light green. Yuck, not my taste.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- good score. Will you recondition it?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe. Of course, IF someone uses a Radial Arm Saw in their shop…and would like to give this miter clamp a try-out….I'd just need a mailing address, and I'll send it to them….to keep, or toss, up to them….got to be better than just being a house for a mouse….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- I remember back in the day stuff like this was an added "treasure" in the shop. And then it goes to a garage sale. A few years ago I bartered for a Craftsman radial saw. A short time later bartered it away, for I was never comfortable using it. In the 1950s my uncle had one when I was a boy and I said one day I'll get one- but didn't like it.


----------



## EricFai

The radial arm saws, can be a good addition in a shop. I would never try to rip a board with one though. Great for cross cuts and angles when tuned up correctly.


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. I painted houses when I lived up in NY. I feel comfortable with a sprayer, surprised I hadn't purchased one of these before.

I ended up getting the set of 2, Central Pneumatics, included a cleaning kit and a case. The same as the purple one. It was a bit if a learning curve to get the adjustments correct for me. I like this over the airless sprayer, so much less overspray.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks like a "State Job".....

What is painted white, has 4 wheels, and sleeps 6?

An ODOT crewcab truck…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

LOL.


> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In todays episode of interesting coincidences:

Humans breathe on average 25,920 times per day, which is the number of years in the great Platonic year (the number of years it takes the sun to complete a full cycle of the zodiac). The average human life is 72 years, which has the same number of days, 25,920.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Pills have been taken..a Sausage Breakfast Bowl with extra cheese for 2nd Breakfast…

May go out on Rust Hunt #2 this morning..


----------



## bandit571

Rubbed down, and ready to post as a Project..









0000 steel wool knocked the shine back a bit..









Since the "Patio" has "ordered " me to keep my Projects here…









Box is 10" long, 4 " deep, by 4" wide…









For whatever one wants to "stash" away inside..









Wasn't sure how best to line up the lid's grain….

Will post later in the Projects section…giving the Woodshed first looks….


----------



## bandit571

Project has been posted over where Projects should be….

Thanks for looking in at it…


----------



## bandit571

dad retired as Head of Mechanics, ODOT Div. 7…...

His "take" on the driver's exam for the ODOT Drivers:

Somebody wanders into the Garage, wanders along between the parked dump trucks….notices a door was open..

A noise startles the fellow..and he goes to hide in the truck's cab. In the process of slamming the door shut…he accidently cause the engine to start up. Startled again, his knee hits the gear shift…and the truck starts to move…

Hanging onto the steering wheel for dear life..he somehow manages to "drive" the truck without hitting anything…

And, was given a passing grade on the Driver's Exam…..


----------



## EricFai

Little box looks nice box Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Rubbed down, and ready to post as a Project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0000 steel wool knocked the shine back a bit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the "Patio" has "ordered " me to keep my Projects here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box is 10" long, 4 " deep, by 4" wide…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever one wants to "stash" away inside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn t sure how best to line up the lid s grain….
> 
> Will post later in the Projects section…giving the Woodshed first looks….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Peteybadboy

This showed up in my yard yesterday.


















Our dawgs are small so we have to be careful.

Working on the Mahogony slab some today. A coat of shellac helped me find the sanding marks to remove, and it brough out the color.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I like that one, but I think the King and Queen should be reversed. Corporations are the Kings. Gov works for them.


> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunting, again….somebody wanted a $10 bill for a drawknife…both handles were shot..Pass.

Hand grater…now I can shred my own spuds for hash browns…$1

That little Skil router I saw yesterday? Model No. 548? 1/3 hp…1/4" chuck..will need the cord worked on…and a new base….came home with me for…$2….Film when I get the camera set up….

I was a "Good Boy" today…passed on 3 rusted handsaws….at least they LOOKED like handsaws…


----------



## 987Ron

3 little treasure chests. 5 1/2" wide, 4 " deep, 4" tall. Started these months ago. Do a bit here and there. Finally finished them. Hinges and clasp cheery with a 1/16" brass rod for the hinge pin. Oak in one Poplar in one and unknown in the other. Some old stain to make them look aged, with a couple of coats of poly. Just for fun and to give the kids in the neighborhood. Might be a bit fragile for one young kid. Have some small padlocks for them about an inch tall.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, those look nice.


----------



## bandit571

Looks great!

Trim router….









Little 1/3 hp model…has a couple issues..









Topa can see what I mean…3 wire coming out of the router ( green wire has a nick in it) and into a BAD 2 prong plug? Will need a little clean up, too…









Not sure IF this is in the correct way….Collet ?









Split shaft style…might use 2 wrenches?

Paid $2 for it….just in case someday my full sized routers are too big…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- danger everywhere- one must be vigilant when it comes to our pets outside… Looking forward to seeing the slab and what you are going to do with it.

Brian- you are quite right regarding the king-queen switch…

Bandit- You keep on amazing me with your finds…

Ron- fine woodworking… What are you planning to do when you get old :>)










Top Max- MIA

I'm heading out to do some laser work… post later


----------



## bandit571

Weird I thought I had wrote up the final blog of that box build….nada? Went back and added the final blog to that box build…so..that is now done.

Need to replace both the cord and that base on the "Trim Router"

Looks like I will need a 3 wire plug cord…not sure IF I'll refresh the paint on it….

Until I find the correct base…maybe one out of thin plywood will do? and find the 2 wrenches it will need….

Have a few other items to finish rehabbing, first….we'll see..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I know all you guys were wondering about this when you got up this morning, so here it is:

Minimum wage in Norway, about 18$/hour
Minimum wage in Denmark, about 15$/hour
Minimum wage in Germany, about 12$/hour
Minimum wage in England, a little higher than Germany
Minimum wage in France, a little lower than Germany
Minimum wage in Spain, about 7.50$/hour
Minimum wage in Turkey, about 4$/hour
Minimum wage in Albania, about the same as Turkey
Minimum wage in Russia, about 2$/hour
Minimum wage in Ukraine, about 1.20$/hour - or 96$/month


----------



## 987Ron

> Trim router….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


I know you indicated the wiring was not adeal, but does the router run?


----------



## bandit571

Yes.


----------



## bandit571

Crab Cakes for Supper, tonight…YUM!...

Maybe tomorrow, I can use the hand-shredder to make a batch of Hash Browns? Fried in Butter and Garlic?


----------



## bandit571

Going to do a bit of research on that router in a little bit…Model No. 548? Anyone know about it? Hmmmm?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Model #548 TYPE 2 Skil router

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/28zhxnvssr-000981/skil-548-type-2-router-parts?page=2

ebay

Skil 548 1/2 HP Router Tested Working

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Skil-548-1-2-HP-Router-Tested-Working-/324677690968?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c7

Skil 548 1/2 HP Router

https://www.ebay.com/itm/313605007736?_trkparms=amclksrc%3DITM%26aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200818143230%26meid%3Dff642f1eea3843f79c404c9d30be5c63%26pid%3D101224%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D324677690968%26itm%3D313605007736%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DDefaultOrganicWeb%26brand%3DSKIL&_trksid=p2047675.c101224.m-1


----------



## bandit571

Mine is the 1/3 hp model….


----------



## EricFai

Moving along with the cabinet job. 2 coats on all the doors today, front and back.









Updated blog if your interested in reading.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Looks great…


----------



## EricFai

Thanks DW.


----------



## bandit571

Now have the Stanley Defiance almost fully rehabbed….will give the iron a good sharpening tomorrow…

Was on Laundry Detail, this evening….meant I could hide out IN the shop….


----------



## bandit571

A project idea for August…...Make a wooden case for that Stanley/Ward's No. 78 to call home…

Maybe along the lines of the 2 I built for the Sargent versions….May have to research what a label would look like….Montgomery Ward's ? Hmmmm…Something about "Master Quality"?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice job Eric.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, love the chests.

Eric doors looking good.

Dawgs have me up at 4.

DW I bought an LED flash light 4000 lumens? Helps with checking for critters when out w dawgs at 430 am.

Golf and cards boys v girls today.


----------



## Peteybadboy

This showed up in my yard yesterday.


















Our dawgs are small so we have to be careful.

Working on the Mahogony slab some today. A coat of shellac helped me find the sanding marks to remove, and it brough out the color.


----------



## EricFai

Topa and Petey, thanks. I want to finish this job so I can have the shop back to work on my own stuff.


----------



## 987Ron

Eric, really impressed with the quality of the painting. Nicely done. Good work.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, thanks. It's all in my prep work, try to get a good smooth finish first. And the spraying works great.


----------



## controlfreak

What rig are you using Eric?


----------



## EricFai

CF, I purchased the HF brand kit, includes 2 guns. The larger one has a 1.4 and a 1.8 tip, I have been using the larger tip. The small gun has a 0.8 tip, I'll check that when I do a few touch ups.

I do have to keep an eye on the air line dryer. Not a fan of HF, but this is working well and you can't beat the price, only $50.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ancient Carpenters' Tools: Illustrated And Explained, Together With The Implements Of The Lumberman, Joiner And Cabinet-Maker In Use In The Eighteenth Century


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- Again nice work. Back in the day, HF didn't have the 1.8 spray nozzle HVLP gun. Glad it is working out.










https://www.harborfreight.com/professional-automotive-hvlp-spray-gun-kit-94572.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit for you…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself….

Re: The Skil Router…there is no shaft lock…looks like one has to use 2 wrenches? Hmmm, might see if I have a Tappett wrench the right size…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

76 mostly sunny degrees outside…may try to mow the yard, and trim the hedge….we'll see how that goes along…


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. The larger tip helps lay some paint down. And yes that is the kit I purchased, $50.
Cool on the Acient Carpenter Tools.

The better half is Irish, but did not know ehat I was saying. LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch..on this fine Sunday…the last day of July 2022..

Ham, Turkey ( deli sliced) Provolone Cheese…on Wheat…30 seconds in the Microwave. Bowl of Macaroni Salad to go with it, and the Diet Mountain Dew to wash it all down….waiting on that to settle, before the yard work…

Boss wants it done, but won't come out and help? It will get done, when it gets done, then…


----------



## EricFai

I hear ya Bandit, mine will not come out in the yard. Afraid of seeing a snake. Only have had a couple in the yard over the past 5 years.


----------



## bandit571

Last snake in our yard…tried to pick a fight with the lawn mower…..did not go very well for the snake….


----------



## EricFai

I had one on the screened in porch about a month ago. Aggressive little bugger, 18" or so. Chased it out and it tried to come back in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Have to go pick up youngest (13!) grand BRAT in a little bit…have to go gas up the fliver…and on the way back home, do a B EE RR U N…..because I am NOT mowing the yards without any Cold BEER in the fridge….already informed the Boss of that fact….no beer, no mowing….


----------



## bandit571

Trim-a-hedge..









140' of e-cord….was ALMOST enough…


----------



## bandit571

Burl in the front …









City owns the tree….good, they can also have all that Poison Sumac growing on it…


----------



## bandit571

City sidewalk..before I raked all the trimmings to the curb.
.








My own sidewalk wasn't much better..


----------



## splintergroup

I feel your pain Bandit! Motivation for yard wok comes down to "what's in it for me?"

Of course I just round-up'd about 1/2 acre of rabid weed growth. main target is the goat heads. Get 'em before they start seeding. The "prize" for me is no stepping on the bastards in bare feet when they get trapped in the carpet.

It's a no win war, one survivor will fill the yard by next year.


----------



## controlfreak

I just spray chemicals on anything I want to die. Neighbor has some trees that need to die too. Birds eat purple berries and the season becomes "purple rain". They are really gigantic weeds, going to use the hack and squirt method this fall.


----------



## BurlyBob

CF, I'm with you. Roundup is a good friend. I'm on my 2nd quart this year. This time of year, give anything a good squirt and watch it die real fast in this dry heat.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont mind the continuous battle of Yard Work. I have learned that it is a losing battle, so I just pluck away at it without ever intending to win. Son, you will never defeat those blackberry bushes.

Roundup is illegal over here - and for good reason.

What I really hate is cleaning the Pool, but as luck would have it, there has been no yellow algae this year. Yay!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey, what are you doing with my phone?

Ordering pizza

Cool

You want pinneapple on yours?

Hell no!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CF- that window project sound very interesting if you don't mind please post a pic.

Brian- Berry bird poop bomb droppings especially on concrete stuff :>( ... Round up toxic stuff… Pool and yellow algae- I have learned to keep the pool water chemicals balanced. The guy at the pool store told me it is easy for a pool to go bad if you don't maintain it.

Raccoon pic +1


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip over with…a few Darwin Award Winners were out and about…30mpg coming home..at 60 mph…

Waiting on the Guinness Extra Stout to chill out in the fridge….so….having a Tonic & Gin…with a dash of Diet Mountain Dew…

Had to wash up after all that hedge trimming..BEFORE I could take a leak….VOE….


----------



## bandit571

Got word today…that my Daughter just Graduated and is now an RN! She passed all her exams, this week.

She has been an LPN for a few years…finally got her RN!


----------



## bandit571

Liliac…1st album….one of the songs is called "Vertigo" Seems when the band was first starting out, they played every weekend at the Santa Monica Pier…with a large coffee can in front of each band memeber…they were playing for tips ( Busking) apparently, Melody Cristea got a bad case of vertigo during one performance…song is about that…

Why is this important? Because for the past 8+ years, I also have had Vertigo…due to the right inner ear now longer being there…Them "dizzy spells" can be murder….


----------



## bandit571

That album is called "Queen of Hearts"....BTW…


----------



## bandit571

So….what's fer Supper, tonight?


----------



## bandit571

Didn't the Beatles have a song about that Raccoon?


----------



## bandit571

Question: IF I were to make a wooden case for that Ward's Master Quality No. 78….should I make so the plane lies flat…or..standing up on it's sole?

Laying down flat: I would need to take the plane apart…including that arm for the fence….then set up places to hold the parts….

Standing up…have to allow for the fence sitting under the plane. Leave all the parts on the plane, or not? Takes 5 minutes to put the plane back together, or..take it apart…then there is the bolt for the depth stop sticking out the right side….and the depth stop…..then there is the height of the plane, when standing up…

Hinged lid? Sliding lid?....

Sounds like a Project for August?


----------



## 987Ron

You could just sell the plane and make something else. Just a joke.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Got word today…that my Daughter just Graduated and is now an RN! She passed all her exams, this week.
> 
> She has been an LPN for a few years…finally got her RN!
> 
> - bandit571


A very proud moment…


----------



## EricFai

Congratulations to your daughter Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Looking for a Project for August…have a few more resawn boards to use up..









and..









Hmmmm?


----------



## bandit571

No shoptime, today….had too many other things going on….

Shop NORMALLY is closed on Mondays, too…


----------



## bandit571

Electric 16" Chain saw…..not sure whether to simply sharpen the chain..or spend the $30 for a new chain.

The "Bar & Chain" oiler gizmo ? Leaks all over the place…may start leaving it empty, until I need the chainsaw…

Will see about mowing the yard, tomorrow…beer should be cold, by then?


----------



## EricFai

Hey Bandit, just get an early start, beat the heat. I got accused a few weeks ago because I started trimming at 7:30, woke someone up.


----------



## bandit571

Something in one of the Trimmer photos..









Is this "flag" along my sidewalk….


----------



## bandit571

Boss has her normal Monday errands to run….means I drive her to wherever she needs to be….I get a free lunch..and then a nap in the car….with a shady spot to park the car in, too boot….


----------



## bandit571

I need to start saving up my pennies….as Labor Day is coming up….

West Liberty, OH. has their annual Tractor Fest that weekend. lots of food! And, a working sawmill! LOTS of farm tractors! And….LOTS of antique tools to shop through….

Admission AND Parking is FREE! Town is DRY, though. There is also an area set aside for the old Steamers, and Hit & Miss engines….with a lot of those running. Held in Lion's Park. Well worth the visit…

Of course I will take my camera along…


----------



## bandit571

Was a bit gimpy, last year…had a very bad knee…made walking a bit rough…no such issues, this year…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Didn t the Beatles have a song about that Raccoon?
> 
> - bandit571


Rocky Racoon, but in the song he didn't fare as well as that one in the pic…


----------



## bandit571

Rocky had "other Priorities".....besides ordering a pizza…


----------



## bandit571

Here is another thought…

Had to find a plane or 3 for the upcoming swap…..Maybe make a wooden case to hold them in? Would have to fit into a Large Flat Rate USPS box….hmmmmmm….


----------



## bandit571

7 more posts to go….


----------



## bandit571

And, the count-down begins….6 to go..


----------



## bandit571

5 more?


----------



## bandit571

1/2 hour to go….


----------



## bandit571

How bad can it be…when a new month starts on a Monday? Hmmm?


----------



## bandit571

Anyone ever see a Marking Knife like this? Besides the one I use…


----------



## bandit571

Fancy screwdriver is called a "Ratchetool" and has 3 bits….when the other 2 aren't being used, they fold back out of sight,,,,2 slotted, 1 phillips….


----------



## bandit571

Ok..that will do..see ya all in the morning…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

bandit, congrats to your daughter.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Similar to but not quite exactly as knives you will see woodworkers use in Japan.

When they are laying out cuts/measurements, they use a knife much more so than a pencil, thus have a knifewall already established.












> Anyone ever see a Marking Knife like this? Besides the one I use…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

What is the most important word in the English language?

The word - *No*. It is a complete sentence. Really, the only word that can do that.

What is the second most important word in the English language?

As it turns out - *Integrity!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What is the most important word in the English language?
> 
> The word - *No*. It is a complete sentence. Really, the only word that can do that.
> 
> What is the second most important word in the English language?
> 
> As it turns out - *Integrity!*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


IT HAS BEEN LOST ;(( *Integrity!*


----------



## 987Ron

Yesterday was a banner day, got the two corgis to tolerate each other Played and ran together in the yard. Now if food is about the peace treaty is null and void.
This am still getting along together. Puppy is a bit rambunctious in the mornings but so far all is good. Barking together at the neighbors dog. Big German Shepard. The GS tends to ignore them, she is above all that.

August, another hot month but closer to hurricane season. Give the weather guys something to talk about.

Errands to run. Coffee to drink, later


----------



## 987Ron

> Anyone ever see a Marking Knife like this? Besides the one I use…
> 
> -
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


A trick I saw my Dad do on dark woods to make the knife mark more visible. He took some talcum power and rubbed over the cut line. blew the excess off. To remove when the time came wiped out with a cloth.


----------



## EricFai

That's a neat idea Ron, have to remember that


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken….Monday? Meh, leave it at that…

Boss has her errands to run on Mondays….I'm just the driver…..I get a free lunch, and a nap in the car, while it is parked in the shade…..

Line of Thunderstorms heading here from IN. Might not be able to get the yard mowed, today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Best marking knife that I have…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://www.artofmanliness.com/character/advice/two-is-one-and-one-is-none-how-redundancies-increase-your-antifragility/?utm_content=bufferf297f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=pinterest&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

survivallife.com

*How To Start A Fire In Rain With Wet Wood*
When you need a fire the most, is when the conditions to create it will be at their worst. Even if you've conquered the art of fire crafting, it can all go to hell when a little rain is added


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

PINE BARK BREAD ~ TRADITIONAL SCANDINAVIAN RECIPE

https://practicalselfreliance.com/pine-bark-bread/


----------



## EricFai

DW, glad it is getting some use.


----------



## 987Ron

> PINE BARK BREAD ~ TRADITIONAL SCANDINAVIAN RECIPE
> 
> https://practicalselfreliance.com/pine-bark-bread/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We have huge quantities of pine trees. However, I wonder about the bark. Lots of moss, lichens, other growths and bugs. Lots of bugs, see the woodpeckers scrounging the trees all the time. Since the Pine bark flour is only a small part of all the flour the savings would be small for the amount of work involved. 
Think I will pass on this one.


----------



## splintergroup

I think Euell Gibbons would like that, but not for me even though I am 50% Swede.

Common knowledge that Euell died from "natural" causes.


----------



## controlfreak

> survivallife.com
> 
> *How To Start A Fire In Rain With Wet Wood*
> When you need a fire the most, is when the conditions to create it will be at their worst. Even if you've conquered the art of fire crafting, it can all go to hell when a little rain is added
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


At summer camp we had to soak a log in the lake for five minutes and start a fire with it and boil water within one hour. We only had two matches. It was called "wet day fire". It was fun!


----------



## 987Ron

One way to start a fire with wet wood is a large amount of charcoal lighter. One match is enough. Standback.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My wife is Swedish, she has heard of this pine-bark bread but never eaten or seen it. It most likely comes from a time when Sweden was overall a very poor country.

*Pine-needle tea* is also on a revival lately, as it contains huge amounts of VitC, like 5X that of a lemon; also for boosting immune system and to fight respitory infections.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Ron, Ever started a fire with a 30 minute fusee- road flare. When I was elk hunting in the snow I always carried 2-3 15 minute fusees. Much better survival gear than all those other fire starter thingies.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Pine-needle tea* is also on a revival lately, as it contains huge amounts of VitC, like 5X that of a lemon; also for boosting immune system and to fight respitory infections.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Sounds like "Kentucky 31" dip could be a thing with the same folks drinking pine needle tea, just watch for it at your local convenience store soon!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ok guys, I am procrastinating like crazy because I am not loving this board. The board has meaning, it came from a tree on the golf course that I had milled. So I am going to use it.

I think I want to remove the live edge, and do one of my signature inlays in the edge. In other words square it up. It will end up 16+ " wide, so wide enough for an entry hall table. No Idea what I am doing for a base yet either.










Like this. (Never mind the finish that has been redone!) Well redoing the finish is on my list. Procrastinating there too!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- if this will be like your other projects, then I am willing to bet that it will be fantastic.


----------



## bandit571

"God is Great, Beer is good…people are….crazy"

Haven't decided about mowing the yards..just yet….but..the beer is cold…


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit you have convinced me, now for a Flensburger Dunkel.


----------



## BurlyBob

Love those German Dunkels. can't get anything like it here in my area.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## bandit571

Ice Cold Guinness Extra Stout + a #12 Carne Asada plate….yards have been mowed…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Reading a good book, "Walk in my Combat boots" real stories - James Patterson

Yesterday my truck said 100 degrees. I think less, but it was hot!

Deciding what to do today.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken…went to the bank to check on things….and clear up a SNAIL mailed notice….

73 clear and sunny degrees outside….might get up into the 80s this afternoon….

Local news: A fellow breaks into an occupied house, and starts beating on the resident…..resident shoots the attacker. Cops are called….Local ER has a gun shot victim….Cops arrest the resident…WHY? Because he is a convicted felon…not a thing was said about the wounded attacker? Strange….


----------



## 987Ron

went to the bank this am. CD maturing. New rate 000.15% This is the new updated rate. Told them I would not let anyone use my money for such a low rate. 3 different banks, same story. Told the Bank Manager I was going buy a lot of storable groceries, make more money there due to inflation. He agreed. Not make money but save money. 
Go bank shopping later. Hmmmp.

Banks are scam artists it seems.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back in the 1980's, I was getting 14% on a cd when we had inflation.


----------



## splintergroup

Ron,

Bank CD rates are a joke (so are checking/savings rates). Credit card banks (Discover, Chase, etc.) are much better (1year CD 2.3%), but still not good considering the rates are going up and will always be lower than inflation.

Generally they are handy when you can get a good rate, lock it in, then have the rates fall 8^)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Walk in My Combat Boots: True Stories from America's Bravest Warriors*

a person can listen to a sample on Amazon- sounds interesting…

https://www.amazon.com/Walk-My-Combat-Boots-Americas

Should be a must read for students… War is Hell…


----------



## bandit571

My son just found out today ( and he is 29 yrs old) that he needed to be registered with the Selective Service, and possess a "Draft Card" Hmmmm, oldest one can be and register..26…..

BTW..my Draft card was labeled "1 H" back in 1971…...


----------



## 987Ron

'DW Have not let the laser rest. A couple of signs I finished this am and hung up to dry at the DiL's back porch, Dickens is her Corgi. 


















Fun stuff to do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- nice work. I need to do a cleaning and alignment soon on my laser… PIA


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Selective service and what happens if you don't comply…

According to law, a man must register with Selective Service within 30 days of his 18th birthday. Selective Service accepts late registrations up until a man reaches his 26th birthday.

Failure to register is a felony and non-registrants may be denied the following benefits for life:

State-based student loans and grant programs in 31 states
Federal job training under the Workforce Innovation and Opportunity Act (formerly Workforce Investment Act)
Federal (and many state and local) jobs
Up to a 5-year delay of U.S. citizenship proceedings for immigrants


----------



## bandit571

We'll have to wait and see what happens….as he just found out about it…today…


----------



## EricFai

Ron, nice looking signs.

Bandit, some of the laws are odd. There was a shooting out on the lake last year, 26 year old died. The guy with the pistol was trying to help the kid out (in the water under derest) the started getting biligerant with the pontoon owner. The kids girl friend passed off into the water again. When he was pulled out started back at the old man. So he got shot. No charges were ever brought up, justified.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I asked our grandson about registering when he turned 18. He thinks he did.

Idaho didn't usually draft until you were 21. By then they did the first lottery. I was in the 300s. Most were not drafted over 150.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning to ya….pills taken…went to the bank to check on things….and clear up a SNAIL mailed notice….
> 
> 73 clear and sunny degrees outside….might get up into the 80s this afternoon….
> 
> Local news: A fellow breaks into an occupied house, and starts beating on the resident…..resident shoots the attacker. Cops are called….Local ER has a gun shot victim….Cops arrest the resident…WHY? Because he is a convicted felon…not a thing was said about the wounded attacker? Strange….
> 
> - bandit571


Convicted felons can't own firearms or have them in their possession. The home invader should be charged ;(


----------



## bandit571

Second day of very little shop time….seem to be taking a mini-vacation….

getting close to time for a Tonic & Gin?


----------



## bandit571

One item from the shop today…









Once the iron was sharp enough…Stanley Defiance #3 size plane….one of 2 I now have..









Older one with a low knob…latest has a tall knob..









The "Before" photo…









"No Frogs"


----------



## bandit571

Tonic & Gin in a tall glass…splash of Diet Mountain Dew….enjoying a vacation from the shop…this week..


----------



## bandit571

5 more posts..to hit the "50-50 Club"?


----------



## BurlyBob

Made it back from the woods with 3/4 of a gallon of Huckleberries. I'm stiff and sore, re hydrating with a tall ice tea.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Guess I live outside of that loop?


----------



## bandit571

Fancy drills?









Then flip them over…









The other one is a Stanley…..both enclose the gears…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Huckleberries: Fun Facts About the Unofficial State Fruit of Montana*

https://everydaywanderer.com/huckleberries


----------



## bandit571

Ham, Turkey, and Provolone cheese on wheat…nuke for 30 seconds…


----------



## EricFai

I say outside the loop too.

Good day in the shop, 2 clear top coats on the cabinets. Did not have to thin the PolyAcrilic down, sprayed nicely and dried quickly.










Blog with more photos for those interested in reading more.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677


----------



## bandit571

Loks good from here…Customer wants such & such colour and finish..customer gets….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Left coast warning. Bellevue police have identified with San Francisco's police an organized crime ring that is robbing pedestrians. They have a child in the car and play on play on people's goodwill, then rob them within about 30 seconds.

Seattle man who is a repeat offender attacking women violently has spent only 88 days in jail at the state's request. He attack at least 6 women last week.

3 shootings in Auburn in the last 3 days. 19-year-old armed robber ended up dead. Our county executive has a problem with the teenagers in detention and the center closed a year or 2 ago. He is going to close the King County jail by 2025. He says we have better options. He needs to demonstrate one of them ;(( I expect this is going to get worse. Q13 news has reported most of the violent crime is kids 14 to 21 gangs. Time to enforce existing laws rather than more restrictions on law-abiding people.

Only good news, cooler ) only 78 today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice work Eric. Customer's have the final word )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Europe's vital Rhine River is on brink of effectively closing ;((

https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/europes-vital-rhine-river-is-on-brink-of-effectively-closing/?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, but putting this in context, this is not all that unusual, happens every ten years or so; it has been worse in the past.

That said, this year is pretty bad, drought-wise - here, the blackberries are all shriveled an unedible this year. I can usually collect 2-3 kilos around this time, but not this year. And of our grapes, which I dont water, there are no white this year, and the purple are rather sparse. The almond trees are really unhappy, the figs seem to be ok.


> Europe's vital Rhine River is on brink of effectively closing ;((
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/europes-vital-rhine-river-is-on-brink-of-effectively-closing/?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rhine River is another pollution atrocity ;(( Salmon went extinct about the same time King Salmon went extinct in Lake Washington and the Cedar River. 1960s ;((

The wine industry moved from France to Britain. Wonder how long until it moves to Norway and Sweeden?


----------



## EricFai

Bandit and Topa, thanks. They always say the customer is right. So we go with that.


----------



## 987Ron

Eric, nicely done again. Looking like good progress.

Morning all, humid and warm this am. Shop AC is working on it.

Have a good day.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, thanks. I'll be glad when it's done so I can get back to work on my own projects.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself…pills taken. Might see what trouble I can get into, down in the shop…after Lunch?

68 degrees this morning. Clear and SUNNY outside….Heat Advisory, heat index to hit 110 degrees….I tend to get into "trouble" when it gets above 85 degrees…..


----------



## bandit571

There seems to be something about 2 words, that always brings out the haters…..

Just see what happens…when someone uses " Harbor" and "Freight" in a post…..

Like buying saw blades for a 12" Miter Saw….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, Man, the salmon runs in northern Baltic are also in trouble, not extinct, but severely stressed - these would be fish returning to rivers in northern Sweden and Finland. They spend alot of money trying to keep this fishery from collapsing. You can still go up there and get a license to catch them, dont know of there are any limits on how many you can take???


> Rhine River is another pollution atrocity ;(( Salmon went extinct about the same time King Salmon went extinct in Lake Washington and the Cedar River. 1960s ;((
> 
> The wine industry moved from France to Britain. Wonder how long until it moves to Norway and Sweeden?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I say outside the loop too.
> 
> Good day in the shop, 2 clear top coats on the cabinets. Did not have to thin the PolyAcrilic down, sprayed nicely and dried quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blog with more photos for those interested in reading more.
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23677
> 
> - Eric












A while back DS reported about the problem of getting hardware- do you have what you need?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I remember reading here at LJocks about rats eating car wiring. This was new to me but I kep reading that it seems to be an ongoing problem.

*Why So Many Cars Have Rats in Them Now*

Driving in the city is on the rise, but if New Yorkers think they can avoid rats this way, they are in for quite the surprise.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/03/nyregion/new-york-rats-cars.html


----------



## bandit571

Chorrizo Breakfast Burrito….washed down with a cold Guinness Extra Stout…LUNCH!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Irish Slavery*
The beginning of the 17th Century, in the reign of James I of England, England faced a problem: what to do with the Irish. They had been practicing genocide against the Irish since the reign of Elizabeth, but they couldn't kill them all. Some had been banished, and some had gone into voluntary exile, but there were still just too many of them.
https://mediachecker.wordpress.com/2014/04/01/irish-slavery/

*How about reparations for them?*


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. The homeowner is getting the pulls, so I haven't heard any different.


----------



## bandit571

85 mostly sunny degrees outside….bit of a breeze…heat index is around 100 degrees….think I'll just stay inside with the AC Unit….I tend to have Heat related problems when things get above 85 degrees…..Heat Cramps SUCK!


----------



## bandit571

Bowl with 3 scoops of Chocolate Chip Mint inside..

Have 4 small, thin panels sitting in the clamps & cauls….Film @ 2300 hrs..AFTER Ice Cream, of course…


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW, rats in cars.

A lot of the wire coatings and tubing is made from Soy beans- rats love it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The video shows spraying peppermint to discourage them. Rats don't like peppermint so he says.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Peppermint oil was one of the things mom & dad tried to keep the tree rats out from under the hood & under the body of damn near every vehicle parked at their place in the woods for more than one night. It sort of worked, a 12ga shotgun with a crap load of #8 shot worked the best, just don't get so mad at the little fuggers you almost shoot the car they're running under, I almost shot my wife's car in a fit of anti-squirrel rage, I suspect she would have been pissed.


----------



## bandit571

A Project for August?









There are 4 panels being glued up, at the moment…









and









Thinking this one MIGHT be the front panel..









Have to rip a board down, to make frames to house these…..Maybe a live edge lid to top it off?

We'll see…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Rats come out at night.

The best way to take out rats is night hunting with a quiet air-rifle and a nightscope, .177 cal is sufficient, some use .22 cal, pellets.

I would post links to youtubes of these guys who go to farms and such, Varminators, but that might be "inappropriate" content here.

Some of the Pros:
The Airgun Show
Night Vision Rat Hunt
Air Arms Hunting
Team Wild


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Rats come out at night.

The best way to take out rats is night hunting with a quiet air-rifle and a nightscope, .177 cal is sufficient, some use .22 cal, pellets.

I would post links to youtubes of these guys who go to farms and such, Varminators, but that might be "inappropriate" content here.

Some of the Pros:
The Airgun Show
Night Vision Rat Hunt
Air Arms Hunting
Team Wild


----------



## bandit571

Whether to keep that knot..or not….that is the question

Need to clean off the tablesaw, tomorrow…Need to cut some stiles & rails, to house these panels…trying to decide on how wide to make them….to where they look right….right now, the panels are all about..









8" wide….have 2 at…









Will be a bit shorter, once the ends are trimmed for square….same with the 2 ends….


----------



## 987Ron

Ever been Snipe Hunting and get the honor of holding the bag?


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't that Moochie's job?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yeah, Man, the salmon runs in northern Baltic are also in trouble, not extinct, but severely stressed - these would be fish returning to rivers in northern Sweden and Finland. They spend alot of money trying to keep this fishery from collapsing. You can still go up there and get a license to catch them, dont know of there are any limits on how many you can take???
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Japan's salmon harvest is down 50% in the last 40 years. The melting Arctic cap is the home for microbes that grow on the bottom of the ice which is the base of the food chain.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rats destroyed one of our 5th wheels ;(


----------



## bandit571

Early form of "germ Warfare"? naval bombardment…the crew would catch all the rats on the ship, stuff them into a bag, load the bag into a canon….and send the rats over the forts walls….

Thinking about ..maybe…1-1/2" width for the stiles & rails? 12" front and back panels, 6" end panels? Solid wood for the lid? With a "barky" Live edge out in front?.....Might even make a tray to stash on the inside?

Hmmm, might have to start a Blog, tomorrow?


----------



## bandit571

Have 3 "outdoor" cats around our house…that just LOVE to snack on fresh squirrel….The Squirrels have learned NOT to venture into our place….

However…Raccoons are another matter….until I let Max out the back door to do his "business" He may be 50% Boston Terrier, BUT..the other 50% is Blue Heeler….aka ******************** Dog….and he has killed the last 2 to show up in the backyard…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Jack Ma started and owns Ali Babba, quite a story about him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A Project for August?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 4 panels being glued up, at the moment…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking this one MIGHT be the front panel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to rip a board down, to make frames to house these…..Maybe a live edge lid to top it off?
> 
> We ll see…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Are you talking about all elected officials?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max just the ones that you write about…. :>)

Nite all…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max just the ones that you write about…. :>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's nearly 100% here on the Left Coast ;((( Those that don't accommodate crime accommodate code violations making this chity one of the most dangerous. Mayor says we are a leader. She is right ;(( The chity was a leader in Covid cases in this county and now leads in violent crime. FEMA and the insurance industry should not have to mop up her mess when a natural disaster strikes ;(((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

France.
Circa: today
The astute and super efficient French Government bought all these EV vehicles for government workers with the aim of being more Green tech advanced.
When it came time to replace the batteries, whoops, was too expensive, so, being ever so wise, and frugal, they created this picturesque Smart City for rats.
Doh!


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Brian, where's that picture from, could be helpful in reminding others of what's to come.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I- bonds ??? *I just came across this article and will look into it soon…










https://www.freep.com/story/money/personal-finance/susan-tompor/2022/08/04/why-bond-rates-could-go-higher-inflation-sizzles-2022/10204421002/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ^ Brian, where s that picture from, could be helpful in reminding others of what s to come.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


*As the saying goes- " You ain't seen anything yet."*

But on the other hand, if a person were to fact-check the pic one may find this interesting as a rebuttal.

*"No, these photos don't show a massive electric-car graveyard in France"*

https://observers.france24.com/en/asia-pacific/20210719-voitures-electriques-abandonnees-france-intox


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Let me say, I am not sold yet on the infrastructure and so on. Yet EV's are coming like it or not and for me, I am at the end of this while you younger guys will have to deal with it. Here is an article on how some states are dealing with it…

*Illinois, Indiana, Wisconsin join Whitmer's Lake Michigan EV charging circuit*

The states of Illinois, Indiana and Wisconsin have signed an agreement with Michigan to add charging stations and boost electric vehicle use around Lake Michigan.

https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/2022/08/02/lake-michigan-illinois-indiana-wisconsin-whitmer-ev-circuit/10209030002/

*Also,*










*The 1st Tesla Hearse (#CleanTechnica Video)*

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/11/1st-tesla-hearse-cleantechnica-video/


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken….2 yard sales checked out (nada) Massive Thunderstorm up north of here…..

Paid $3.48 a gallon for gas…..

Waiting to see what is for lunch….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Your link is bad, DW.

I checked the story, and there are two versions.

First, this was a ride-share program that failed, and the cars were "decommissioned." They were not taken out of service because replacement batteries were too expensive. Still an EV car graveyard, in France, according to this version.

Second, Reuters has a story on this, saying that these cars are actually in China, and that may be true, as some license plates in China are solid blue like in the photo. In the EU, license plates are white, with a small blue square and the country-code letters in it.

Which to believe? Who knows??? But those are NOT French license plates. If they were some type of specialty plates, they would likely be yellow.

Fact is, here is wasted money and wasted resources.

Thanks, DW, for keeping the ship sailing straight!



> *As the saying goes- " You ain t seen anything yet."*
> 
> But on the other hand, if a person were to fact-check the pic one may find this interesting as a rebuttal.
> 
> *"No, these photos don't show a massive electric-car graveyard in France"*
> 
> https://observers.france24.com/en/asia-pacific/20210719-voitures-electriques-abandonnees-france-intox
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lunch for me is with Mom at the assisted living home- good food and I get to spend time with Mom…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thanks Brian…


----------



## bandit571

It would appear that somebody thinks we have flagged one of his posts…..

So…why would I flag what is about the BEST looking photo in that entire mess of a thread?

IF someone did flag it, it wasn't one of us….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Paranoia


----------



## bandit571

Going to be a day of thunderstorms…rolling up from the south…at least the outside plants are getting watered….

Maybe later, I might, just might get a wee bit of shoptime?


----------



## 987Ron

Cannot understand how electric cars, suvs are financially a good deal. My old Ford Explorer is a 2004, running good. 102,000 miles. No major expenses except two sets of tires. Now if it was EV I would have had two battery replacements by now…..$10,000 to $14,000 each time. plus adding a charger to the home every time one moves. 
We have 3 cars and my daughter has one. If all were EV would we need 4 chargers? Or at least 2 running all night to be ready for the am. Home chargers are not fast ones usually. Hmmmmmm


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Cannot understand how electric cars, suvs are financially a good deal.
> - 987Ron


They're not, it's all propaganda with intentional omissions of the facts that can and will be huge problems in upcoming years.


----------



## EricFai

Along with the fact that this country is not set up to handle it. Where are you going to charge the batteries while you are traveling. What about the cost plants that are generating electricity, are the carbon friendly, NOT.

I stick with my gas engine.


----------



## bandit571

Supper tonight….Chicken Fried Rice, washed down with a beer…

Might go and remove a bunch of clamps…"Foret de Pinces" 4 panels..8 clamps per panel….might take a while?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Along with the fact that this country is not set up to handle it. Where are you going to charge the batteries while you are traveling. What about the cost plants that are generating electricity, are the carbon friendly, NOT.
> 
> I stick with my gas engine.
> 
> - Eric


The electrician shortage will grow immensely ) Maybe they really need to go back to horses and buggies?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have been wondering about the housing shortage and the open border. No mention in the main news sources ;(

EXCLUSIVE: Leaked Email Shows NYC Struggling to Cope With 'Drastic Influx' of Illegal Aliens Amid Border Crisis

https://www.theepochtimes.com/exclusive-nyc-agency-struggles-to-cope-with-drastic-influx-of-asylum-seekers-urges-staff-to-work-overtime-leaked-email-shows_4638651.html?


----------



## EricFai

"What Ya Talking About Willis". There's no shortage of tradesmen, never heard such a thing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There is a shortage here most of the time ;(


----------



## EricFai

I was just joking about that. The country really needs to give some kind of incentive to get people to work in the trades. My .02


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Answer after dinner…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I was just joking about that. The country really needs to give some kind of incentive to get people to work in the trades. My .02
> 
> - Eric


If crime on the Left Coast didn't pay so well, they might consider the trades?


----------



## EricFai

Really. For some reason I'll say 75% of the younger generation is just lazy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Answer after dinner…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Born in different years…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Answer after dinner…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Born in different years…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


You can't have t both ways  The notice says same year )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Really. For some reason I ll say 75% of the younger generation is just lazy.
> 
> - Eric


It would be a good experiment on the Left Coast. Crimes have increased 50 to 100% every year in the last few years THere was a guy on the news last night that said he calls 911 nearly every day now. I haven't done that but prowlers seem to be increasing to monthly from quarterly ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have a Toyota RAV, from 2006, I think, just about 300kilometers on it now, the thing is nearly indestructible. The only major parts I have had to replace so far were the electric motors for the front two windows. Easily get another 100k out of it. I frequently have Africaners coming up to me asking if I want to sell it, because they know it is a reliable vehicle, and it has gotten somewhat beat up over the years as a work vehicle. There are no back seats in it, so I can fit 4 bales of hay back there and a couple sacks of chicken feed as well.

Reminds me of that quote from Transportation Secretary, Pete…
"I cannot understand why people do not want to buy electric cars?"


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Forget about that guy, Bandito. Nobody in noMan land. He was talking bs behind folks backs about a couple of our frequent commenters here at the Woodshop - before this thread got going. I have the PMs to prove it.


> It would appear that somebody thinks we have flagged one of his posts…..
> 
> So…why would I flag what is about the BEST looking photo in that entire mess of a thread?
> 
> IF someone did flag it, it wasn t one of us….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max and others my apologies for the joke… me bad


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

answers and explanation…

https://themindsjournal.com/dies-e-pushes-stone/?amp


----------



## bandit571

2 things.."D" learns to DUCK!....And IF the stone rolls just right…the hollow winds up sit over "D". Hollow stone does not have enough weight to lift the solid stone…

All panels are out of the clamps..









Have been cut to lengths…2 longs, 2 shorts…

And ripped to width….then planed to clean up the glue joints..









To the point the glue joint disappears …and..









They are all flat…work on the frames, tomorrow…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit +1


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I have a Toyota RAV, from 2006, I think, just about 300kilometers on it now, the thing is nearly indestructible. The only major parts I have had to replace so far were the electric motors for the front two windows. Easily get another 100k out of it. I frequently have Africaners coming up to me asking if I want to sell it, because they know it is a reliable vehicle, and it has gotten somewhat beat up over the years as a work vehicle. There are no back seats in it, so I can fit 4 bales of hay back there and a couple sacks of chicken feed as well.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


My SIL had mom's 2009 RAV4 with ~129K miles and it needed brakes. Her husband freaked and decided it wasn't worth keeping so they traded it for a measily $5500 on a leased V6 electric hybrid Dodge Ram last year. He actually kept the troublesome Grand Cherokee and got rid of a Toyota????? The dealership repaced the rear axle brake pads, washed, waxed & vacuumed it then sold it in ~30hours for $11K. But by golly he's (actually the lease company) got his pickem up truck now so he can haul his dog around that he ignores enough to give separation anxiety bad enough to tear up a new expensive floor just put down in the kitchen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> answers and explanation…
> 
> https://themindsjournal.com/dies-e-pushes-stone/?amp
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


D and probably C


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This could be why the current labor force is "lazy". They don't have the opportunities we did.
"A Shocking Look at Debt Facing Millennials

"The debt facing millennials is nothing to joke around about. According to a report by Real Estate Witch, more than seven out of ten millennials are carrying considerable debt at an average of $117,000.

"Furthermore, 67% hold credit card debt, while 48% carry around student loan debt at an average of $126,993. What's really caught attention is the reality that 29% of millennials aren't paying making their full monthly credit card payments, therefore incurring interest.

"In another sign of economic turmoil, millennials tend to spend 47% of their income just on housing alone. Generally, it's advised for people to use no more than 30% of their income on housing."

https://www.thepatriotbrief.com/massive-debt-is-weighing-down-most-millennials/?


----------



## bandit571

When I said the panels were flat..









Getting close….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max and others my apologies for the joke… me bad
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


U R forgave.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

nite everybody…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good morning, Gents.

Couple things:

Yeti - funny, about the dog! etc,.

MindJournal brain teaser - E dies because all the other dudes get angry and gang up on him, you know, for pushing the rock and trying to kill them. Lol.

DW - Dang straight on the Snoopy cartoon! I bet thats a retake on some old-time oriental wisdom.

DW, the wife here is a Sage-er.

Bandito - couple of those panels look real good, cant even discern the glueline.

Topa - The Patriot Brief? Hmmm. I will have to check that site out later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti - funny, about the dog! etc,.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


It's funny but it kind of isn't. My SIL used to be happy all the time until a few months after she got married in '14. Now everytime I see her, she looks stressed and there's no question as to why.


----------



## sras

> Answer after dinner…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


IVF


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..pills taken….Boss wants to go Yard Sale-ing, then to the "Store"

Was way too rainy, yesterday…to do the Fire Pit…..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Cut up parts and glued the carcass for what will be the 4th box in the latest series, today.

I already sold the one that is second-in-series - and it isnt even done yet, quite (soon).

Cha-ching! 300 smackeroonies. Thatll about cover what I have put into materials so far (or a wee bit less).

Someone saw it by chance and said - I want that. I said - fine by me, tis yours when I gits me money, and, well, it has to be done too.

Time for a swim, get the dust off my back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Answer after dinner…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> IVF
> 
> - sras


Steve great to see you. I like the answer IVF…

*IVF *stands for in vitro fertilization. It's one of the more widely known types of assisted reproductive technology (ART). IVF works by using a combination of medicines and surgical procedures to help sperm fertilize an egg, and help the fertilized egg implant in your uterus.

Top Max now you have an answer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- I would love to see a picture of your work on that box. You always make beautiful stuff and you'll get an "acorn"...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Taiwan- I remember back in the early 1990s when woodworking tools started to replace our American giant's tools and were being made in Taiwan; had a decent quality as compared to those made in China. Now China is the big manufacturer today.










Today Taiwan is back in the news but under a different threat. I found this article today with a short video that some may find interesting on Taiwan…

*The Coming War Over Taiwan*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-coming-war-over-taiwan-11659614417


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*EVERY bite you eat could add or knock off minutes or even years from your life, research suggests.*










https://www.the-sun.com/health/3506610/hotdog-shortens-your-lifespan-peanut-butter-jelly/


----------



## rad457

Bonus points if the P & J is on whole wheat?

Got around to getting gas for the mower and hasn't stopped raining since?


----------



## EricFai

PPJ & Bananas offset the bacon & cheeseburgers just a bit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Andre- +1 on whole wheat bread

As for lawn mowers, people are going electric…



















*Best Electric Lawn Mowers of 2022*

https://www.cnet.com/home/yard-and-outdoors/best-electric-lawn-mower/

I remember a while back that the Duck posted a pic of himself sitting on a Ryobi riding mower…


----------



## controlfreak

I say "show me the data" on this. There is no way one can arrive at minutes lost by eating one type of food. There are too many confounders. Take French fries some years ago they switched from lard to Canola oil, what did that do? Exercise, smoking and weight you name it, too many variables. It is as bad as a food survey questioner to determine how heathy a food is. "How many cups of ribs did you eat last year"


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today…Pasta Salad, and a cold beer….

82 degrees outside….and I am getting in trouble….hard to breathe, head ache, sweating like crazy…..have parked my "foundation" right in front of the AC Unit….HUGE Thunder storm headed to the north…just missing this town to the east of town..

Yard sales…..An attachment to sharpen drill bits with….$5…..and a pair of pliers, that strip wires, crimp connectors onto those freshly stripped wires…and will even cut the wires to length…$1

Bake sale today…bought a few bags of cookies…Bake sale to help out a friend battling Breast Cancer….

Groceries have been bought, and put away…..

Be chilling out the rest of the day…


----------



## sras

> Steve great to see you.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW - I've been around between different trips (covid catch-up travel). Usually just enough time to see what's going on - typically any topic I that might have a comment was posted a few days back


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I ate PB w/out the J for lunch today, so I am in the Plus column at present, but it is pizza tonight, and the only way you are going to get pizza away from me is to "pry it out of my cold dead hands."

DW, you dont have long to wait now. I would post a teaser or two if my PC didnt have AIDS ( artificially induced death syndrome) and is in the shop getting realigned. I am currently using some laptop config my son rigged up for me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Answer after dinner…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> IVF
> 
> - sras
> 
> Steve great to see you. I like the answer IVF…
> 
> *IVF *stands for in vitro fertilization. It s one of the more widely known types of assisted reproductive technology (ART). IVF works by using a combination of medicines and surgical procedures to help sperm fertilize an egg, and help the fertilized egg implant in your uterus.
> 
> Top Max now you have an answer…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Still twins ))

Welcome back Steve.


----------



## bandit571

Friday's Sales….$6 total…

$1 for..









Pair of pliers by Master Craft? Topa might know pliers like this…

$5 for…









A green box? Well…









For those that sharpen their own twist drill bits..









Guess I had better look around for a manual of some sort?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit good score…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Back from Lauderdale.

Working up to getting in the shop for a another coat of GF on this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey can't wait for the finished product…


----------



## splintergroup

> $5 for…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A green box? Well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that sharpen their own twist drill bits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I had better look around for a manual of some sort?
> 
> - bandit571


I have one of those, works well but a bit finicky on the setup. The same item is sold by a variety of companies.
Bought a fine "brown" wheel for my bench grinder and mounted the jig to the bench. Took a while, but worked though my can-o'-bits and now have plenty of sacrificial bits ready for their call to duty/suicide.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Out to the shop to make a laser ramp test to get the correct focal setting. These machines are not plug-and-play…

1st day of school in on Monday- HS special education- goodbye free time…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Friday s Sales….$6 total…
> 
> $1 for..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Handy tool for sure. I never got one for $1 )) Nice find.


----------



## bandit571

That $1 ( price tag) pair of pliers…..was part of a $5 donation. The Garage sale/Bake Sale was to be a Fund Raiser, for a member of their family who is battling Breast Cancer. So…4 baggies of cookies also came home….well, most of them made that far…some of the cookies had M&Ms in them….that baggie did not survive the trip back home…

2 very different Garage Sales, today….would have like that jig to still have it's instruction booklet/manual….


----------



## splintergroup

> That $1 ( price tag) pair of pliers…..was part of a $5 donation. The Garage sale/Bake Sale was to be a Fund Raiser, for a member of their family who is battling Breast Cancer. So…4 baggies of cookies also came home….well, most of them made that far…some of the cookies had M&Ms in them….that baggie did not survive the trip back home…
> 
> 2 very different Garage Sales, today….would have like that jig to still have it s instruction booklet/manual….
> 
> - bandit571


Here ya go


----------



## bandit571

Thank you!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is one for Bandits collection…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We learned to sharpen drill bits in ag shop. We made a gauge with an angle of about 68 degrees to use. When properly sharpened the bit had 2 equal-sized spirals coming out of the hole.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Elephants are the most intelligent animals on earth now ;( It took 200,000 years for the human brain to develop. Only 200 years to set up the world's 6th mass extension ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max I saved this one for you…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

(STUDY) Higher potency cannabis linked to psychosis, dependency

https://sharylattkisson.com/2022/08/study-higher-potency-cannabis-linked-to-psychosis-dependency/?

psy·cho·sis

*a severe mental disorder in which thought and emotions are so impaired that contact is lost with external reality.*
"they were suffering from a psychosis"

Cannabis is obviously the bottom line on the Left Coast.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max I saved this one for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That should be fairly accurate. Psychologists say no more than 15% are critical thinkers. Emergency presentations say no more than 14% will make significant preparations for a magnitude 9+ earthquake. They say to expect to be without any services for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good Morn, Goodfellas.

Some good news for a (climate) change


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have been seeing reports of Teachers quitting around the US for various reasons, (mostly because the System is failing kids) and are now starting home-schooling groups of kids. I would wager this becomes a movement, more and more popular.


> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Good Morn, Goodfellas.
> 
> Some good news for a (climate) change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes that is good news. I'm sure this story will be above the fold in todays NY Times. Ah no.
> 
> I just discovered the quote button.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken….waiting on the Diet Mountain Dew to wake me up..fully.

Heat issues yesterday…..will see how today goes…

Need to haul a board to the shop, today….and do a wee bit of cutting on it….

If'n ya don't like the latest news…change the channel, as the next one will be the exact opposite of the other channel's story lines…

What was that saying by OB1 Kenobi? Something about a "point of view"?

When I was in High School…there was the Spanish Class,,and another that taught French…..later, I had "on the job training" in Vietnamese…..


----------



## bandit571

2 toasted English Muffins…with peanut butter….will do for a light breakfast.

Use to remember having to get up at 6 am on a Saturday morning…and turn on the local PBS stations….Woodworking Shows!!!!!....they ended about 11am ( cooking shows…meh) then about 2:30 in the afternoon, more woodworking shows!....ah, the Good Olde Days…..

BTW: you can go on Youtube…and watch all the old New Yankee Workshop videos…

pbs.org has about the last 3 or 4 seasons of The Woodwright's Shop..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit +1 I remember Saturday mornings as well watching all the woodworking shows as well. Then came the VHS to record them and watch them later. Norm taught me a lot over the years… Also "remember to wear safety glasses"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Trouble in cherry crop paradise. Michigan growers may have to leave nature's candy to rot*

This year's plentiful cherry season could end up the pits for some Michigan farmers as a good portion of the crop might end up left on the ground due to a lack of demand for the tart fruit.

The state's cherry farmers say their bountiful crop comes as many of them are also struggling to find processors to pit their cherries amid an expedited timeline to get cherries shaken off trees.

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/2022/08/06/cherry-michigan-growers-fruit-rot/10144312002/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Waiting for Bandits approval on this…*

*Choosing & Using a Plane*

https://www.instructables.com/Choosing-Using-a-Plane/


----------



## bandit571

Just had a read of it…..nothing too new to it….sounds more like he was trying to sell something.

Now…go and watch the same topic, as done by Rex Krueger….he has several videos out on the very same topic.

Lunch time?


----------



## bandit571

Well…I suppose I should haul that plank to the shop? Film at 2300 hrs….may have to clean off my glasses, first…

Bifocals and going down stairs….not a good idea…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ah Norm,

I learned to buy a shop full of Delta tools. (I had the limited-edition Norm Abrams Unisaw) specifically made for me.

I kept the plaque.

Loved a "little bit of GlOOOOOOO-OOO-OOO"


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail..done at 1310 hrs…back is now sore, right between the shoulder blades. I am also soaked through…

getting ready to process the photos…BRB…


----------



## bandit571

My zero clearance overlay for the tablesaw was broken…time to make a new one









Cut some 1/4" plywood to length…then use the fence to clamp the plywood down..









While I raise the blade all the way up, with the saw running..









Trying for no gaps…









That will do….reason for the ZCO?









After re-setting the fence to 5/8" width..









I have 16 parts to thin down to that thickness…5/8".

Live edge?









And a bit of the Spalt..









And..parts is parts..









For both of the long sides, and.
.








for both of the shorter ends…

Busy day..for being one hour long..









Had to rip these twice..once at 1-1/2"...then remove the bad edges at 1-3/8"...

Since the rails also get a 1/2" long tenon…and the panels need to sit in a 1/4" deep groove…had to trim the panels by a 1/4"?

Having a late Lunch, at the moment…


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I had better start a Blog of some sort…before this box gets too far along?


----------



## bandit571

Having a cup of noodles…with real seafood in it…then maybe see about any more shop time..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My zero clearance overlay for the tablesaw was broken…time to make a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut some 1/4" plywood to length…then use the fence to clamp the plywood down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I raise the blade all the way up, with the saw running..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying for no gaps…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will do….reason for the ZCO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After re-setting the fence to 5/8" width..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 16 parts to thin down to that thickness…5/8".
> 
> Live edge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bit of the Spalt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..parts is parts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For both of the long sides, and.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for both of the shorter ends…
> 
> Busy day..for being one hour long..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to rip these twice..once at 1-1/2"...then remove the bad edges at 1-3/8"...
> 
> Since the rails also get a 1/2" long tenon…and the panels need to sit in a 1/4" deep groove…had to trim the panels by a 1/4"?
> 
> Having a late Lunch, at the moment…
> 
> - bandit571


Nice work…










Suggestion should you post a blog then post the link to it here (like Eric does) it makes it easier for us to comment
The same with a project post…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Remember to hydrate…


----------



## bandit571

^ Prefer my Tonic & Gin for hydrating stuff…

Unsure how to post a "link" to one of my Blogs..

Will post the title of it after a bit…as soon as I get it started up….


----------



## bandit571

Title of the Blog: A Project for August

Part one is posted…might get part 2 later?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Somewhere like 45% of water in the human body (by weight) is inside the cells, and this water is not the same as what is referred to as "bulk water," like what we drink or swim in.

It was thought for a long time that water was just like a pool in which the actions of life take place. But this is not so, water is directly involved in the life process in multitudinous ways.

Water also has the curious and interesting property of allowing tetrahedron structure formations, like ice crystals.

When there is a damaged protein in a DNA sequence, the damaged protein is extruded into a cavity, and 5 molecules of water fill its place until the protein is replaced (by various mechanisms).

The % of water in the body of an infant is much higher than in an adult. Same with acid in the Gut - which is why they can eat dirt and we adults cannot.



> Remember to hydrate…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Millers Falls/Goodell Pratt Co. push drills…anyone?









Also have the No. 170…










Top to bottom..#188A, #185, and the Buck Rogers #100….

I gotta quit buying every push drill I find in the wild…Have 4 North Brothers/ Stanley push drills….Almost as bad as Yankee screwdrivers…


----------



## bandit571

haven't decided, just yet..









Thinking I might have to do a 1/4" wide rebate around the panels…in order to come up with a narrower groove, right now…that looks like too wide of a groove thing, going there….we'll see…

That is one of the nice things of NOT having a detailed plan….I can make changes as needed, nothing is set in stone..


----------



## EricFai

That is one of the nice things of NOT having a detailed plan….I can make changes as needed, nothing is set in stone.. -A Planer? I'M the planer, this is what I use

Bandit, sometimes no plan is the best plan. I find myself doing the same.


----------



## splintergroup

Bandit, every computer is different, but to link to your blogs, you can open it in another window and copy the link in the windows URL bar or look in your Lumber Jocks blog list and right click, on the link, and "copy link"

Then when you make a post here, highlight some text for the place you want the link, then choose the "chain" button (next to the "img" button) and paste your copied link into the pop up window.

Those push drivers/drills are cool, my dad had a few I probably destroyed when I was a kid 8^)


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, this is how I copy the links.

From my blog entries I click and hold on the title, and a new window appears that has a few options. I select copy link, then when I click on the add entry, if I click and hold I get a option to paste what has been copied.

I just learned about the little quote thing at the bottom of the entries, to copy it into the add comment.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here you go. Link to Bandits page…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/bandit571/blog/133682

Go to the top of the blog or project- copy the link there - then paste it here… Let me know if this works for you


----------



## bandit571

And..one more Millers Falls push drill..from their secondary line-up…









The Model No. 170. Came with 4 bits, you'd unscrewed that metal cap, to access the bits. To unlock a bit in the North Bros. style chuck..









You'd push that knurled collar forward….about the same age as the Buck Rogers No. 100 ?


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…should I go to the shop…or….chill out here with a Tonic & Gin? Hmmmm…

IF I have the Tonic & Gin, I am NOT allowed in the shop…Rules are rules…


----------



## EricFai

Good rule to follow Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Two more to go….


----------



## bandit571

One more…


----------



## EricFai

And the milestone goes to Bandit


----------



## EricFai

Rats, that didn't work out right.


----------



## bandit571

Fancy block plane?









Stanley No. 9-1/2….that even Rex Krueger LOVES to use…


----------



## bandit571

That's ok, I try for the next one….5300?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit since Ron hasn't posted here and is elsewhere - do I get the *rank of elder* (73 going on 74) just age not wisdom or good looks?


----------



## bandit571

Turned 69 this year…still a young-in?

Tonic & Gin….equal parts Diet Tonic Water, Gin, and Diet Mountain Dew….TALL glass, of course…

Doesn't matter how old one is…..it matters more how old one feels….or young…

IF one want to be "The Elder" , fine with me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Mom buys cinder blocks and uses them in ways I never thought of. Here are 15 stunning ideas*



















More on this site…

https://homehacks.co/cinder-block-ideas/?utm_source=arh2&utm_medium=pinterest&utm_campaign=arh2


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Doesn t matter how old one is…..it matters more how old one feels….or young…*
> 
> - bandit571


Exactly and I am going back to teach starting Monday. Also, I was able to clean and adjust the laser lens and mirrors- One of the most challenging since it was my first cleaning and have to do a regular schedule.

This is one of three


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Morning DW andall every one else. A nice morning 72 on the porch, with my coffee.

My coffee mug is an old one from a place no longer in business "Spanish Peaks Black Dog Ale" The part I like is the other side a big paw print with "No Whiners" above it. That is the side other see when I drink out of it. Used it when I was working. On difficult projects the message was there for some. Here too.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….wake-up call via Uncle Charles….72 clear and sunny degrees outside…Pills have been taken.

Not sure, yet, as to what the Boss has scheduled for today….

Have rebates and grooves to mill…sometime…...dealing with leg cramps, at the moment…


----------



## bandit571

Might go and see what set-ups I can get done…..before the Boss decides what she wants to do….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron is back so I am not the elder here… :>) Respectfully I am glad to see you back here for you offer a lot of knowledge…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Social isolation, loneliness raise risk of death from heart attack or stroke by nearly a third*










Loneliness increases the risk of cardiovascular disease by almost a third, according to new research. Socially isolated individuals are about 30 percent more likely to suffer a stroke or heart attack - death from either.

*IMO this is why the Woodshed is a place to share your thoughts…*

https://www.studyfinds.org/social-isolation-loneliness-heart-attack-stroke/


----------



## 987Ron

DW I do like that shirt. Do not usually like to wear shirts with slogans, messages etc. on them, but that one is a winner.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Legend Valley, Ohio* is the festival's setting, boasting more than 130 acres of grounds - including a new 10-acre campground, according to the Juggalo Gathering website.










15 years ago schools and parents were trying to stop their kids from this movement. Along with this logo which the students had displayed on their stuff…










Bandit are you far from Legend Valley?

Brian I am sure you remember them…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron I am similar. I prefer non-logo attire for the logos are free advertising like a car emblem, but people like that stuff. A healthy man does not need a logo to look good…










I only have a few more pounds to get my BMI in the normal range, but it is that darn ice cream…


----------



## bandit571

Was not a good start…that little chip/card ( with all the latest pictures) that has to be locked into the camera? Sprung up out of the camera like a little rocket…took about 10-15 minutes to find the little ba…....

Just got done in the shop…for now…16 grooves milled ,4 panels milled to match the grooves width…8 tenons milled

All done on the tablesaw…because these parts are too small to use the Stanley 45 for the grooves, and rebates…

Even with the shop fan blowing on me, set on HIGH..still got too heated…and had to stop…

Now…IF that chip behaves itself…Film in a little bit…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Last post before going to visit Mom in assisted living. She is getting a landline telephone- she has a "smartphone" but is having a time using it (it was not my idea) oh well at 95 one must give a loved one some slack…

...................................................................................................

My next laser project…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Was not a good start…that little chip/card ( with all the latest pictures) that has to be locked into the camera? Sprung up out of the camera like a little rocket…took about 10-15 minutes to find the little ba…....
> 
> Just got done in the shop…for now…16 grooves milled ,4 panels milled to match the grooves width…8 tenons milled
> 
> All done on the tablesaw…because these parts are too small to use the Stanley 45 for the grooves, and rebates…
> 
> Even with the shop fan blowing on me, set on HIGH..still got too heated…and had to stop…
> 
> Now…IF that chip behaves itself…Film in a little bit…
> 
> - bandit571


I dislike days like this when you start out… it happens to the best of us…try owning a laser.


----------



## bandit571

Legend Valley is about 93 miles from my house…2 hour drive+

I'll pass..

Liliac has posted a "Lyric Video" named Mythical Creatures…..And I'll let DW figure out who they are singing about…


----------



## 987Ron

The Gugalos will have to continue without me. Not something I want to see even from a far distance. Just stuck in my ways.

Saw a Professor's (not my son or DIL) that 20% or more of this years new Univ. students would be better off financially now and in the future at a tech or trade school than at a Univ. Also had an thought that to many of the grads had "cheated their way" to a degree and then were amazed they could not do the work when hired. But expected big pay checks.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…









Fancy that…

Calling today's Shop Time…The Sunday Funnies….









Needs a bit more work..









About the only tools in use this morning….combo square, a chisel for clean up, and the tablesaw…

The Dungeon Woodshop is a Hybrid Woodshop….I use the tool best suited for a task.

Legs are crampy, toes too….area right between the shoulder blades is sore….may have over-did it?


----------



## EricFai

They need to bring back good apprentice ship programs back into the mix. Get paid while you learn and have schooling paid for. I know many folks that have gone trough one, and they actually make a decent living. Tobad they are getting older, and not many to take their place.

DW, as for t-shirts, only promoting Our Veterans.


----------



## bandit571

The local Pipefitters Union ( Lima OH) does have an Apprentice School set up. Once a year, they will take applications to join that school. Not sure how much they pay the students…

Most of the other Trade Unions still do such training classes…

Got a wee bit done..









2 long sides, and 2 ends….still a lot to do…..but not any more, today…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

T-shirts, hmmm, I only wear wife-beaters to go to the supermarket, or Fred Perry/ Ben Sherman if there is a partay.

Been doing much practising super fine brushwork technique with my unbearably shaky hand. Quite a challenge downsizing from a 2 1/2" Purdy to an artists brush with bristles less than a millimeter thick. We be getting there, tho.

My Dad is Pipefitters Union Local 9, New Jersey. My brother too, and he is somewhere in Ohio these days.

Actually, DW, I have no idea what that logo is/was. I left the Estados Unidos in 1999, so missed all the, well, you can interject your own adjectives.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian I pretty much live in tee shirts, then end up as rags for the shop.


----------



## bandit571

I do have a black T-shirt…with white lettering…"Laguna"

Have learned NOT to wear THAT T-shirt in any of the local BORGS…


----------



## rad457

A buddy who used to work for H.D. gave me one of their orange shirts a few years ago, his Wife apologized and gave me a Lee Valley shirt Never ever got a discount?


----------



## splintergroup

I'm all T-shirts. I threaten the spousal unit with getting the wife beaters but she just laughs so no fun to be had with those.

True that they become great cotton shop rags, never have enough.

I keep my prize shirts pristine, have a black w/green lettering Festool, but no one around here would understand and if they did, my shop probably would get broken into 8^(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Do You Often Wake Up Between 3 am to 5 am? This Is What It Means*

https://themindsjournal.com/wake-up-between-03-00-to-05-00-a-m/

For me, it means that I am going to have a bad (irritable) day ahead…


----------



## bandit571

Bad part of relying on old catalogs for info….when the item you are looking up in that catalog, wasn't even made back then. Then go and say said item was never made, because they can't find it in their catalogs..

Rant over….


----------



## bandit571

> *Do You Often Wake Up Between 3 am to 5 am? This Is What It Means*
> 
> https://themindsjournal.com/wake-up-between-03-00-to-05-00-a-m/
> 
> For me, it means that I am going to have a bad (irritable) day ahead…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


For me…just to answer Nature's call. Anymore, my idea of an "All Nighter", is when I can sleep straight through until morning..


----------



## bandit571

Need to get the mortising jig adjusted and set up, next time in the shop….

IF I can haul that FULL trashcan up out of the shop…will see about a burn…have to wait until evenings….nothing before 6:30 PM….

Shop has been overrun with cobwebs….everywhere! May have to "bomb" the shop,,,to get all them pests out…killed another Brown Recluse this past week….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Do You Often Wake Up Between 3 am to 5 am? This Is What It Means*
> 
> https://themindsjournal.com/wake-up-between-03-00-to-05-00-a-m/
> 
> For me, it means that I am going to have a bad (irritable) day ahead…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A wicked chity like Auburn whose primary focus is greed rather than code enforcement and wicked state courts that allow chities to ignore state laws and codes are a big factor in sleep deprivation. As long as they don't use guns or vehicles when they kill people, it is legal in *W*icked *W*orld. The mayor confessed to being a Boeing financial leader in the 2021 voter's pamphlet. That leadership sacrificed 564 according to the Seattle Times since 2005 ignoring safety in the 737 program. The US Attorney exonerated Boeing's upper management and became a partner in the firm that is Boeing's defense team a couple of months after signing the deal according to the Seattle Times.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"California utility company Pacific Gas & Electric pleaded guilty Tuesday to 84 counts of involuntary manslaughter for causing the deadly and massive Camp Fire, which tore through communities in the northern part of the state in 2018 in what is considered the worst wildfire in modern state history."

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/pg-e-pleads-guilty-84-counts-manslaughter-devastating-camp-fire-n1231256

Other articles said the prosecutors wanted to charge upper managers personally but could not do it. That needs to change!

They continue to ignore safety standards. This deadly fire killed 4 more with a dangerous tree cited for removal 2 years before this fire destroyed hundre3s of homes.

https://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/pge-pleads-guilty-deadly-2020-california-wildfire-85306738

Managers need to pay a price rather than laughing all the way to the bank ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Need to get the mortising jig adjusted and set up, next time in the shop….
> 
> IF I can haul that FULL trashcan up out of the shop…will see about a burn…have to wait until evenings….nothing before 6:30 PM….
> 
> Shop has been overrun with cobwebs….everywhere! May have to "bomb" the shop,,,to get all them pests out…killed another Brown Recluse this past week….
> 
> - bandit571


I found one of those a few inches from my hand one day in a storage room with an electrical panel


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://www.lumberjocks.com/bandit571/blog/133686

Here is a link to Bandit's blog…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "California utility company Pacific Gas & Electric pleaded guilty Tuesday to 84 counts of involuntary manslaughter for causing the deadly and massive Camp Fire, which tore through communities in the northern part of the state in 2018 in what is considered the worst wildfire in modern state history."
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/pg-e-pleads-guilty-84-counts-manslaughter-devastating-camp-fire-n1231256
> 
> Other articles said the prosecutors wanted to charge upper managers personally but could not do it. That needs to change!
> 
> They continue to ignore safety standards. This deadly fire killed 4 more with a dangerous tree cited for removal 2 years before this fire destroyed hundre3s of homes.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/pge-pleads-guilty-deadly-2020-california-wildfire-85306738
> 
> Managers need to pay a price rather than laughing all the way to the bank ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Getting excited about going back to school, opening day…

Most likely I'll have a cell phone activity…

The future of America awaits me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max I saved this one for you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max I saved this one for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That looks like our chity mayor and council ;(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Re: DWs post about distractions to subsitute for lack of meaning or purpose in life:

My daughters boyfriend, who she will likely marry, is going to school for Virtual Reality Tech - computer generated environments with scenes and objects that appear to be real, making the User feel as though immersed in the surroundings, and able to manipulate hologram forms of people, animals, things. I suppose one could even conjure up weather, throw lightening bolts and part seas.

Sometimes he has one of these devices at home, and she gets to play with it. There is the headset, or helmet type thing, and a controller worn on the wrist, similar to a cellphone.

She said, using this device is amazing, and totally blows you away with how real it seems to experience that unreal world.

These devices are very expensive now. In a few years they wont be. The tech is in its infancy now. In a few years it wont be.

I expect that this industry is going to be huge. Makers will compete with features, subscription services, advertising. Enormous amounts of capital will flow into this dimension where the unreal becomes real. Possibly, even, these devices will someday be connected directly to the brain.

Some people will create their own version of utopia. Others will create their own version of hell. And still others will remain there permanently.

Can you imagine seeing people wearing these devices in public, as they do now with cellphones.

Oh ya, good morning, and have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday is off to a flying start….Sir Uncle Charles has taken up residence in my right foot, and is trying to involve the right shin…..

Overcast 74 degrees outside…

Pills taken…Mountain Dew Zero…..waiting for both eyes to wake up….


----------



## 987Ron

72 out on the porch. Dewy grass and a low rider Corgi gets really wet in te am. Towel off before coming in.
Coffee, English Muffin, fried eggs, and good country ham for breakfast. Not the healthiest but one has to enjoy once in a while.

Shop time tody.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- interesting but it is on the way. Something to think about, for currently there is the smartphone and people like pleasure and more pleasure is better. Just a matter of time.

"Bread and circuses" by Juvenal, a Roman poet active in the late first and early second century CE.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bread_and_circuses


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- that Uncle Charles can ruin a man's sleep. Thankfully he hasn't been around in a while, please keep him away from AZ…


----------



## bandit571

While digging through the block planes last night….

A Type 21 No. 9-1/2

A Type 2 No. 9-1/2

And a similar block plane by Marsh

Could be, that I have too many block planes in the shop? Nah….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning off to school I hope to feel as well at the end of the day as I do now. Back after school…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bigblockyeti

> "California utility company Pacific Gas & Electric pleaded guilty Tuesday to 84 counts of involuntary manslaughter for causing the deadly and massive Camp Fire, which tore through communities in the northern part of the state in 2018 in what is considered the worst wildfire in modern state history."
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/pg-e-pleads-guilty-84-counts-manslaughter-devastating-camp-fire-n1231256
> 
> Other articles said the prosecutors wanted to charge upper managers personally but could not do it. That needs to change!
> 
> They continue to ignore safety standards. This deadly fire killed 4 more with a dangerous tree cited for removal 2 years before this fire destroyed hundre3s of homes.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/pge-pleads-guilty-deadly-2020-california-wildfire-85306738
> 
> Managers need to pay a price rather than laughing all the way to the bank ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The flip side of that is Asplundh tree butchers destroying rather than trimming trees way more than needed. The lake warden stopped by as I let him know of erosion control plan that was put in place by the developer 25+ years ago has now been completely destroyed allowing more sediment into our reservoir, he was displeased and took pictures. They destroyed more than a dozen of my trees completely, left a huge mess and part of this was on a private road with no access to those not invited so the trees 100' - 300' down the road that were cut were done so by trespassers.

The Asplundh CEO is a billionaire and is allegedly buying an island resort.


----------



## bandit571

Having troubles from the heat, again…..

Shop is closed, today….currently being "Bombed" for Spiders….set off 3 cans. And..it is a Monday, anyway…

Brunch was a McD's Steak & Egg Bagel…..dang good, too….they have improved them.

Going to just chill for the rest of the day…..maybe later have a COLD Tonic & Gin?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "California utility company Pacific Gas & Electric pleaded guilty Tuesday to 84 counts of involuntary manslaughter for causing the deadly and massive Camp Fire, which tore through communities in the northern part of the state in 2018 in what is considered the worst wildfire in modern state history."
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/pg-e-pleads-guilty-84-counts-manslaughter-devastating-camp-fire-n1231256
> 
> Other articles said the prosecutors wanted to charge upper managers personally but could not do it. That needs to change!
> 
> They continue to ignore safety standards. This deadly fire killed 4 more with a dangerous tree cited for removal 2 years before this fire destroyed hundre3s of homes.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/pge-pleads-guilty-deadly-2020-california-wildfire-85306738
> 
> Managers need to pay a price rather than laughing all the way to the bank ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The flip side of that is Asplundh tree butchers destroying rather than trimming trees way more than needed. The lake warden stopped by as I let him know of erosion control plan that was put in place by the developer 25+ years ago has now been completely destroyed allowing more sediment into our reservoir, he was displeased and took pictures. They destroyed more than a dozen of my trees completely, left a huge mess and part of this was on a private road with no access to those not invited so the trees 100 - 300 down the road that were cut were done so by trespassers.
> 
> *The Asplundh CEO is a billionaire and is allegedly buying an island resort.*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Trickle-down economics has been successful for a very few ;((


----------



## 987Ron

Waited in the car while the wife ran into the local Walmart Neighborhood Grocery store. Saw all the Univ. kids going in, Enrollment now, classes start on Wed. Move in time for the kids. Lots of nice Camaros, Mustangs, BMWs, white Escalades (blonde sorority girls like Escalades), F-150s etc. Passing by some of the apartments for students, U-haul vans, trucks etc. When we went to College it was a suitcase, a cardboard box, one set of sheets and a dirty clothes bag. Cardboard box had school stuff in it. What a change. But I did not have Daddy's credit card.

The son is a statistics prof. at the Univ. First day of class at the graduate level he puts up a column of two digit numbers, usually around 15. Tells them to give him a total, sum up the column. Use you brain, computer, adding machine or whatever to do this. No holds barred use any aides. Last year 25% could not do it. They all have excel on their computers. After the exercise he suggests that anyone having trouble with this might want to consider withdrawing now as it does not get easier. Last year one student filed a complaint with the dean over his "excessive pressure'. What would the present students do if they had to go to school as it was taught in the late 50s or early 60s?

In from the shop. A bit warm even with the AC blasting its best. Concrete contractor next door pouring a replacement sidewalk, female helper. Temp in the 90s with high humidity, and feels like 102. Do not envy them a bit.

45% chance of a shower this afternoon. Not many clouds yet.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I believe Pelosi´s DWI husband is heavily invested in Asplundh.

I kinda miss the days of the old Axis of Evil. Not the German/Japanese/Italian one, the Iraq/Afghani/North Korea one. 
This new Axis of Evi, Russia/China/and-to-be-determined seems to be bad juju for the Axis of Good.

In other news, Blinkin went a-visitin to Africa, which means there will most likely be a war down there in 
4, 3, 2, 1…......
That was sarcasm, in case you missed it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, the Slide rules I used would probably be impossible today. Have to keep track of the decimal point mentally )) When I was an apprentice I asked if slide rule accuracy was good enough. Usually 3 digits. They told me if I knew how to use it it was good enough )


----------



## bandit571

Part #3 of the Blog has been posted….

Part #4 will be back to hand tool work….chopping mortises.

I might go and see how well the Spider Bombs did…..was getting tired of all them webs…

Storms are running around in the around….have to wait and see IF I can do a Burn tonight…..I could try to at least haul the trash can upstairs..later?


----------



## bandit571

There was a story long ago….about a US unit on parade in another country…..when told they had to "dip the colours" in salute as they marched past….." No, The United States has NEVER dipped it's flag to any other nation..and never will".

Need to set up the camera…have a few pictures to take, in a bit….


----------



## bandit571

Mortise jig has been rest.
.








Tested for fit..









Clamp reset…









"Clamp it, Jed"?

Mortise chisel and mallet laid out..









And a tenon now has a haunch…









So, tomorrow, when the shop opens up again…I can start chopping mortises…using that tenon to lay them out…


----------



## EricFai

Nicely done Bandit. Like the hand tool work. But the machines are a necessity at times. That hybrid woodworking.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Mortise jig has been rest.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested for fit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamp reset…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Clamp it, Jed"?
> 
> Mortise chisel and mallet laid out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tenon now has a haunch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, tomorrow, when the shop opens up again…I can start chopping mortises…using that tenon to lay them out…
> 
> - bandit571


Beautiful wood…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

No dipping of the flag…

Another answer covers where we started doing this as far as things like the Olympics are concerned. However, it went beyond that and became part of U.S. Code in 1923.

Title 4, United States Code, Chapter 1

As Adopted by the National Flag Conference, Washington, D.C., June 14-15, 1923, and Revised and Endorsed by the Second National Flag Conference, Washington, D.C., May 15, 1924. Revised and adopted at P.L. 623, 77th Congress, Second Session, June 22, 1942; as Amended by P.L. 829, 77th Congress, Second Session, December 22, 1942; P.L. 107 83rd Congress, 1st Session, July 9, 1953; P.L. 396, 83rd Congress, Second Session, June 14, 1954; P.L. 363, 90th Congress, Second Session, June 28, 1968; P.L. 344, 94th Congress, Second Session, July 7, 1976; P.L. 322, 103rd Congress, Second Session, September 13, 1994; P.L. 225, 105th Congress, Second Session, August 12, 1998; P.L. 80, 106th Congress, First Session, October 25, 1999; P.L. 110-41, 110th Congress, First Session, June 29, 2007; P.L. 110-181, 110th Congress, Second Session, January 28, 2008; P.L. 110-239, 110th Congress, Second Session, June 3, 2008, P.L. 110-417, 110th Congress, Second Session, October 14, 2008; P.L. 111-41, 111th Congress, First Session, July 27, 2009; P.L. 113-66 113th Congress, First Session, December 26, 2013; and P.L 115-305 115th Congress, Second Session, March 28, 2017


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*THE BEST SPIDER BOMBS AND FOGGERS*

Spider infestations can be difficult to deal with because spiders hide and reproduce in cracks and crevices in your walls that are not only hard to access but that are also often resistant to a lot of common insecticides. Which is why spider bombs are a good weapon to have in your pest-control arsenal. The gas from these spider bombs can seep into even the deepest of cracks, crevices, and nooks where spiders dwell making them a great tool for spider control










https://insectcop.net/best-spiders-bombs/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There was a story long ago….about a US unit on parade in another country…..when told they had to "dip the colours" in salute as they marched past….." No, The United States has NEVER dipped it s flag to any other nation..and never will".
> 
> Need to set up the camera…have a few pictures to take, in a bit….
> 
> - bandit571


What happened? War?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The brain is not meant to be awake after midnight*

The team has created a new hypothesis that the human brain is not meant to be awake after midnight. Moreover, they say staying up late only leads to more impulsive behavior and high-risk decisions, such as drinking, overeating, gambling, or criminal activity.










https://www.studyfinds.org/brains-not-meant-awake-midnight/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The brain is not meant to be awake after midnight*
> 
> The team has created a new hypothesis that the human brain is not meant to be awake after midnight. Moreover, they say staying up late only leads to more impulsive behavior and high-risk decisions, such as drinking, overeating, gambling, or criminal activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/brains-not-meant-awake-midnight/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What about graveyard shift workers? they behave ))

When does school start down there?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I worked midnights for almost 30 years- I loved it… Today bed by 9pm up around 5-6am

First day of school started today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Goodnight… 9pm


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How many days is your school year?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Uncle Charles sure loves to cramp the feet….

71 cloudy degrees, with no breeze…93% humidity….

Pills taken…way too early in the morning, for me…

"Weigh, HEY….up she rises…"


----------



## bandit571

We'll see how things go…today….might get to the shop early….as soon as the feet quit cramping up…May lay out for the box's feet….before any chopping go on…

Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

And…..32,800 posts in 4218 days!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, been out in the shop since 7:30, now a late breakfast.

Be another hot day 92 with high humidity. Dickens the DIL's Corgi is coming over for a dog play date with Tegan. Lots of barking. Frapping. (Corgi owners term for Frequent Acts of Randon Play, actually running wildly). I will be in the shop in the AC.

Bit more coffee and back to the shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- sound like you have a loved life…

*Fast little guys*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- 180 classroom school days


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is one of many out there…

*Cities bite big into public safety pension debt*

https://www.eastvalleytribune.com/cities-bite-big-into-public-safety-pension-debt/article_9cad8494-f9d0-5055-88cf-3ea20479e7c2.html

I find in most cases that the fire and police pensions are the last to take a hit…


----------



## 987Ron

The corgis are quick for their short legs, they arch their back as they run, each stride. Brings the feet together to increase the stride. Lots of push in the rear legs. Not a greyhound by any means but quick for a low rider.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Must have read at Bandit's Wood Shed…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- The race reminded me of my late Jack Russell terrier…


----------



## bandit571

Camera said it was time to stop, for a while….then the area between the shoulder blades agreed

Hand tool? 1 mortise is done, next one has been laid out….

No. 71-1/2 to do some cleaning up of the tablesaw's work…Stanley No. 3 to joint a few joints closed…

Bandsaw to cut 8 feet profiles….drill press drum sander to clean up after the bandsaw…

Just starting to process today's photos…been a busy morning, what's fer Lunch?


----------



## bandit571

Tools..









Bandsaw results…8 parts cut…









Drum sander was busy, busy, busy..









Tablesaw cuts…mating corner piece got a groove to match that tongue…needed a bit of clean up..









We have ways….test fit?









Some of the tongues were a bit too deep..









No.3 to better fit things..









Some of the 4 corners….fitted…









1st mortise laid out, ready to chop…and then dry fitted…









1 done, 15 more to do….maybe after lunch?


----------



## 1thumb

> Lots of Frapping.
> 
> - 987Ron


Uh … okay


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tools..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandsaw results…8 parts cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drum sander was busy, busy, busy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tablesaw cuts…mating corner piece got a groove to match that tongue…needed a bit of clean up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have ways….test fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the tongues were a bit too deep..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.3 to better fit things..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 4 corners….fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st mortise laid out, ready to chop…and then dry fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 done, 15 more to do….maybe after lunch?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

1T-

*Does Your Energetic Dog Have a Case of Frapping or Dog Zoomies?*
Why is your dog running around the house after a bath or a walk? It could be something known as frapping or the zoomies. Let's take a closer look at this behavior.

https://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/what-is-frapping-dog-zoomies


----------



## 1thumb

> 1T-
> 
> *Does Your Energetic Dog Have a Case of Frapping or Dog Zoomies?*
> Why is your dog running around the house after a bath or a walk? It could be something known as frapping or the zoomies. Let s take a closer look at this behavior.
> 
> https://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/what-is-frapping-dog-zoomies
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ok


----------



## bandit571

The only time Max gets the soomies…in'f a Raccoon should be so un-wise as to enter HIS backyard

Max is 50% Boston Terrier…and 50% Blue Heeler ( ******************** dog) on his daddy's side…

Hour and a half in the shop, just ended..because of cramps in me fingers…getting slow, only chopped 7 more mortises

Dry fitted both of the end frames…film in a little bit…


----------



## bandit571

Lots of this, this afternoon..









Finally got the ends dry fitted …before the cramps hit me fingers..









No glue…yet…too sore right now to mess with glue….









1st dry fit..









Need the stiles from the front and back panels…so the clamps don't "slip & slide"

That will be about enough fun for today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

> *Must have read at Bandit s Wood Shed…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That might be a good read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, you are making progress. Well done.


----------



## bandit571

Went back down to the shop….glue, glue brush, cauls and clamps Both of the end assemblies are now waiting on the glue to dry…overnight….

Methinks it is time for a Tonic & Gin?


----------



## bandit571

Trash Day…so all the cardboard boxes got burned..and all the twigs Mother Nature has dropped into my yard…will dump out the fire pit tomorrow….and try for a Scrap Barrel Burn tomorrow night…


----------



## bandit571

I guess I could go back and take a couple photo of the glue-ups….

"Foret de Pinces"


----------



## bandit571

Photos of The Glue-ups…one is sitting on the bench…









And the other is sitting over on the table saw..









The stiles for the front and back are not glued in place…yet….need mortises chopped in them, first. They are there for the clamps to stay put..









Cauls to keep things flat…


----------



## bandit571

While looking at tomorrow's parts…noticed that I'll need my tablesaw back in operation…side panels need trimmed for length…And a few spots hit with the router plane…to get rid of a couple wavy spots..


----------



## bandit571

That Pet thread….I have 2 dogs, and 5 cats…..getting them all in one photo? Might try for the 2 mutts….

None of them really want to venture down to my shop…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Photos of The Glue-ups…one is sitting on the bench…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other is sitting over on the table saw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stiles for the front and back are not glued in place…yet….need mortises chopped in them, first. They are there for the clamps to stay put..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cauls to keep things flat…
> 
> - bandit571


lookin good…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That Pet thread….I have 2 dogs, and 5 cats…..getting them all in one photo? Might try for the 2 mutts….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

9 pm good night…


----------



## 987Ron

> *Must have read at Bandit s Wood Shed…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That might be a good read. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - Eric


Ordered it $2.65 Albris books, then tax and shipping. $7.xx


----------



## 987Ron

Up early for me. trip to Augusta this am.

Coffee is good early in the morning.

Have a good midweek.


----------



## 987Ron

Just solved a shop safety issue. Have a Woodpecker miter gauge on the table saw. Top bar on the miter saw overhangs the side of the saw. Scratched, gouged my arm couple of times or more on it when going by the saw. My fault for ot being careful. Aha, a simple rubber cane tip on it. Easy on and off. Have 2 more if I lose this one. Woke up with this idea.

Now off to Augusta. wife's 9 am appt. 2 hr. drive.

later


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Sir Uncle Charles wake-ups are very rude…..then try to "go peh" with fingers that are full of cramps…

Boss has decided she needs to go to the store….and since she does not drive….guess who? Will check on the 2 glue-ups later…after Lunch?

Pills taken….


----------



## bandit571

Un-clamped..and standing up on their own 2 feet…









Will have to do…for now….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- Fortunately, Uncle hasn't visited here in AZ for a while. He is an unwelcomed guest.

Ron- just be thankful and I am sure you are that you have your loving wife still with you. And you are not having to drive to an assisted living home to drive to.

Shout out to anyone who would like to discuss the "Homes". I have learned a lot of info on selecting one for my Mother and we are blessed to have found the right one.

I am going for an MRI on my brain this morning (walking and balance issues) Those MRIs can tell you a lot even stuff that you don't expect. Got to stay healthy for I want to be able to live to be the elder of the Woodshed.

On the positive I got my laser cleaned and adjusted, more maintenance than a Corgi :>), and finished a new batch of pocket angles.

Later…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Un-clamped..and standing up on their own 2 feet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to do…for now….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Last time I had an MRI on my head..I asked them IF they found anything inside….."Nothing.."

Apparently "Cobwebs" do not show up on MRIs…..

There is a spot to fill….









And once I decide which will be the "show face" , I'll fill in with a bit of contrasting wood…as the stiles' rebates go on past the rails….might as well accent.

GrandBRAT is coming for a weekend visit, tomorrow….he has "Middle School Orientation" today….youngest of the 5.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Getting an MRI sucks rocks. And that panic button thingy they give you isnt actually connected to anything. Dont ask me how I know.

I have been using so much lacquer cut with mineral spirits, plus cleanups, that I think my blood is now half mineral spirits.

Dropped off the wife and kid at airport this AM, headed to Sweden for some weeks Vacation. Now it is just me and the menagerie of animals - lets get this Partay started, yo…...........


----------



## bandit571

Grocery shopping, in a little bit…


----------



## bandit571

back from the Road Trip…Groceries unloaded..in the rain…in need of Lunch and a NAP…

Shop can wait a while…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## 987Ron

> I am going for an MRI on my brain this morning (walking and balance issues) Those MRIs can tell you a lot even stuff that you don t expect. Got to stay healthy for I want to be able to live to be the elder of the Woodshed.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW you better have a real healthy regime as I am not leaving this world for a long time. You got to last at least another 20 yrs, I will only be 104 by then. Hope the MRI shows you are good to go. The best.


----------



## bandit571

Will give the shop a try..in a bit….have to take the "bad" camera along….

"Film" at 2300 hrs….


----------



## bandit571

1515 hrs…4 more mortises done and fitted…have a bruise on the side of the right hand ( kickback, no blood) left pinky has a hole in the side..plane came back too far on a stroke, corner of the panel nicked the finger.

Back is hurting between the shoulder blades….mallet kept getting confused…as to what was wood, and what was my left hand holding a chisel..

processing photos, now…BRB..


----------



## EricFai

DW, hope all goes well with the MRI.

Bandit, the glue up turned out good. The grains look really nice.


----------



## bandit571

What happens when the plane stroke is longer than the board..









And you find the corner of the board is SHARP! Was trying to trim these to size…









They were out of square…too wide, and a bit too long….









And this was BEFORE any chopping could get done…..









1st of 4….then a dry fit…









One side done..









messy bench, today..









Set the 3 sides over on the tablesaw, for now….haven't glued the latest assembly..yet…too sore, right now…










These can wait a day…I think…Chisels are by Witherby….as for the plane?









Stanley No.3, Type 11 is still out on the bench…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Getting an MRI sucks rocks. And that panic button thingy they give you isnt actually connected to anything. Dont ask me how I know.
> 
> I have been using so much lacquer cut with mineral spirits, plus cleanups, that I think my blood is now half mineral spirits.
> 
> Dropped off the wife and kid at airport this AM, headed to Sweden for some weeks Vacation. Now it is just me and the menagerie of animals - lets get this Partay started, yo…...........
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

When Brian posts I look for the deeper meaning of it… While researching the pic and food of their time a guy commented that in the lower right "women cooking".

I then found this article…
Our ancestors in the palaeolithic period, which covers 2.5 million years ago to 12,000 years ago, are thought to have had a diet based on vegetables, fruit, nuts, roots and meat.

Cereals, potatoes, bread and milk did not feature at all. It was only with the dawn of agriculture (around 10,000 years ago) that our diets evolved to include what we think of as staple foods now.

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-11075437


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I am going for an MRI on my brain this morning (walking and balance issues) Those MRIs can tell you a lot even stuff that you don t expect. Got to stay healthy for I want to be able to live to be the elder of the Woodshed.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW you better have a real healthy regime as I am not leaving this world for a long time. You got to last at least another 20 yrs, I will only be 104 by then. Hope the MRI shows you are good to go. The best.
> 
> - 987Ron


 Thx The MRI results are in September unless there is a concern. As for old age don't run out of money


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- Thx for the thought


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What happens when the plane stroke is longer than the board..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


What were the first 4 words when that happened? As the saying goes blood, sweat, and tears…


----------



## bandit571

I don't think you really want to know…..I have been known to make a Marine blush….

George Foreman grilled hamburgers….added a slice of Provolone Cheese…and Deli Mustard….washed done with a Tonic & Gin…..

Getting kind of late…debating on whether to try a glue up tonight…or, just wait until tomorrow…have blogs to update, anyway…


----------



## bandit571

I'd post a couple photos of the 2 dogs we have, on Tony's little thread, but…there are some out there that don't like my camera's pictures….soooo..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Triangle waist shirt company was talked about here…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This reality of how working people looked back in the day. This is why in programs like PBS show Downton Abbey the workers were never shown like this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I d post a couple photos of the 2 dogs we have, on Tony s little thread, but…there are some out there that don t like my camera s pictures….soooo..
> 
> - bandit571


I understand if you did not given certain people over there. Your choice… I only post personal stuff here where I feel comfortable not elsewhere. Again choices…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hope your MRI is good DW. I had one last week. Nothing there. Drs will have to eventually admit the chity putting this neighborhood at risk with propane, fire, and structural code violations are the bottom line ;((

Here is an example. No determination yet but propane and natural gas are most likely ;(

https://www.14news.com/2022/08/10/watch-authorities-respond-following-house-explosion-evansville/

My first MRI 20 years ago for migraines found nothing in my head  The operator told me to lay still. I did. His comment was the clearest images he had ever seen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, Golf originated in what country?

https://www.travelquiz.com/quiz/6116a7f5032df400082ba44f?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Top Max I'll get my results in a couple of weeks…

New school start time so bedtime 8 to 8:30 pm


----------



## bandit571

Glue has been done…for the latest assembly…need to mortise the 4th one, and get it glued up tomorrow…


----------



## Ark68SS

DW, hope the results are normal for you and DON"T FALL DOWN! Y'all remember, gravity sucks and never fails.
I have a claustrophobia problem, so for the MRIs I've had, the docs gave me Valium or Xanax to take beforehand, so the procedure was a "Don't worry, be happy" time for me.
BillL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

There is an ongoing study by an Emory University neuroscientist where they use MRIs to find out what and how dogs think. They have trained around 90 dogs to lay perfectly still in that machine. What have they discovered? Your dog loves you, and food.

Heres one link to an article. There are many, and a documentary too.
https://www.companionanimalpsychology.com/2016/08/brain-scans-show-your-dog-loves-you-and.html


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Who: children
Where: Congo
When: yesterday
What: mining cobalt
Why: for EV batteries


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Petey, Golf originated in what country?
> 
> https://www.travelquiz.com/quiz/6116a7f5032df400082ba44f?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Its got to be Scotland


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Cane toad explosion here. Going to research traps.

Ordered metal table legs for a Mahogony slab, shipped from Washington st. About as far a drive possible in the U.S. to me.

Bandit nice work on your current project


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ark- Thx for the concern- yes falling is a concern and you can actually get hurt. The purpose of the MRI was for balance issues. Working on it and it is just another thing to work on.

Welcome to the Wood Shed and I hope that you come around again…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian another fine post on battery mining. The globalists stop at nothing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

5:15 am up and ready for school… Enjoy your day…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- this one for you…*

*Your posture can affect how your stomach absorbs medicine in pills, study reveals*

Does the effectiveness of medicine come down to your posture? A new study finds a person's posture while taking pills can affect how their stomach absorbs the drugs.

https://www.studyfinds.org/posture-affect-stomach-medication/


----------



## 987Ron

Up and have been out with the gutter cleaner guy. A jack of all trades man who does small jobs. Interesting guy, plays about any stringed instrument in a Appalachia country band. They mainly do it for fun going to Nursing homes, and such. He saw the Appalachia Music box I made (posted it some time ago) and ask if I would make him one and how much. Suggested he find the wood, strings and we would make one together in my shop. Not sure he will. Be fun to do. He tuned the one I made so the wife can play with it.

Now off to the shop for some fun. Take it easy day for me after yesterday.


----------



## bandit571

Uuummm, do I have to wake up…..pills taken…..camera taken to the shop…photos edited…

69 SUNNY degrees outside…Bugs in the trees have started to sing, this week…...6 more weeks until Frost. Always have one week in August that is way cooler than the rest….

Photos? Oh, yeah..
last night's result..









Not sure IF this will be the front, or the back of the box…yet….hard to tell with a dozen clamps and cauls..

Today's tasks…









4 more mortises need done..
Then..after yet another glue-up….try to figure out how to make this into a lid..









Breakfast? Ham & Provolone cheese on a toasted English Muffin…..

Stay tuned…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey, Golf originated in what country?
> 
> https://www.travelquiz.com/quiz/6116a7f5032df400082ba44f?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Its got to be Scotland
> 
> - Peteybadboy












Did the Dutch invent golf?

Some scholars suggest that Dutch sailors brought the Dutch game to the east coast of Scotland where it eventually became the game we know today. The Dutch are also credited with bringing the game to America.

Why are there 18 holes in golf?


----------



## bandit571

> Petey, Golf originated in what country?
> 
> https://www.travelquiz.com/quiz/6116a7f5032df400082ba44f?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Its got to be Scotland
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Until…you listen to Gandalf's version in the Hobbit…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- pictures are looking good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I am glad that you are not cleaning the gutters on a ladder. At my stage a ladder is dangerous thing…


----------



## bandit571

1230 hrs to 1330 hrs, today…had to remove all of these clamps..









Then start on mortises..









Big question..is it deep enough?









Almost..had a couple crumbs to clear out..









2 mortises done..does the panel fit?









Panel is too wide..we have ways..









So….









That's better….get the last 2 mortises chopped, time for a full dry fit..









then the glue can be spread….needed a 3rd hand …









Then all them cauls showed up..









Let this sit a day…

Next question?









"When's Dinner?" "We are waiting…"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- Those animals a precious- I love meeting at the dinner bowl… Sorry no acorns I am at the school computer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Bandit, project is looking good and moving right along.


----------



## 987Ron

If there is ever a contest as to who can put the most clamps on a proect, my bet is on Bandit. 
If there is ever a contest as to who can put the clamps in the most contorted directions, my bet is on Bandit.
But it works.


----------



## splintergroup

> If there is ever a contest as to who can put the most clamps on a proect, my bet is on Bandit.
> If there is ever a contest as to who can put the clamps in the most contorted directions, my bet is on Bandit.
> But it works.
> 
> - 987Ron


I'll submit an entry for highest clamp density 8^)


----------



## EricFai

Sounds like someone is starting a challenge for use of clamps.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..BRB..


----------



## bandit571

Start here..









Then…









while sitting on it's feet…then flip over..









Then wind up in the darkside…









The clamps weigh more than the box…


----------



## EricFai

I don't think that I have that many clamps. If I add the spring clamps maybe.


----------



## splintergroup

I was at 14 clamps in that photo.

Bandit is spot on, I consider that a rule of woodworking that you dont have enough applied clamps until they outweigh the project by at least 3:1 or 4:1.


----------



## bandit571

Went back down and counted…..19 clamps..

Fire pit has been started up..









Had to wait a while, before the rest could be added in..









Can was just getting too full…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice burn and thx for posting… Next time add a few acorns and then make a wish…

Acorn coffee from roasted acorns










or Roasted acorns to eat or add to your ice cream…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey, Golf originated in what country?
> 
> https://www.travelquiz.com/quiz/6116a7f5032df400082ba44f?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Its got to be Scotland
> 
> - Peteybadboy


You hit the nail on the head )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max-



> Did the Dutch invent golf?
> 
> Some scholars suggest that Dutch sailors brought the Dutch game to the east coast of Scotland where it eventually became the game we know today. The Dutch are also credited with bringing the game to America.
> 
> Why are there 18 holes in golf?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW "The modern game of golf originated in 15th century Scotland. The 18-hole round was created at the Old Course at St Andrews in 1764. Golf's first major, and the world's oldest tournament in existence, is The Open Championship, also known as the British Open, which was first played in 1860 at the Prestwick Golf Club in Ayrshire, Scotland."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golf


----------



## bandit571

According to Gandalf the Gray:

Bilbo Baggins' G-G-Great uncle was so large, he could ride a real horse. At the Battle of Greenfields, he charged the Goblin ranks, he swung his club so hard, it knocked the Goblin King's head clean off! It flew over 100 yards, landed and rolled down a Rabbit Hole. Thus the Battle of Greenfields was won, and the Game of Golf invented…

The Hobbit: An unexpected Journey.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> According to Gandalf the Gray:
> 
> Bilbo Baggins G-G-Great uncle was so large, he could ride a real horse. At the Battle of Greenfields, he charged the Goblin ranks, he swung his club so hard, it knocked the Goblin King s head clean off! It flew over 100 yards, landed and rolled down a Rabbit Hole. Thus the Battle of Greenfields was won, and the Game of Golf invented…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not good news ;(( 
Arctic warming happening faster than expected, study finds

https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/08/11/climate-changes-impact-intensifies-us-is-poised-pass-major-bill/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I used to play golf with my dads clubs. There werent any holes involved. I would teeup in my backyard, arc the balls over the neighbors house, and try to hit the cars passing. The key to success was that the neighbors werent home - in case I hit their house. That was fun.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> I used to play golf with my dads clubs. There werent any holes involved. I would teeup in my backyard, arc the balls over the neighbors house, and try to hit the cars passing. The key to success was that the neighbors werent home - in case I hit their house. That was fun.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I would have loved that game!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Why Does Alcohol Mess With My Sleep?*
Tips for getting a better night's rest when your evening plans include drinking.

But even if you thud into dreamland, there's a good chance that too much alcohol will mean a fitful night of sleep. That's because alcohol disrupts what's known as your sleep architecture, the normal phases of deeper and lighter sleep we go through every night. A night of drinking can "fragment," or interrupt, these patterns, experts say, and you may wake up several times as you ricochet through the usual stages of sleep.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/25/well/mind/alcohol-drinking-sleep.html

........................................................................................................................


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *That was fun.
> *
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Then there is Karma…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> According to Gandalf the Gray:
> 
> - bandit571


The answer is now settled…

*The Hobbit: Golf*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Off to teach the future of America… I look forward to seeing posts throughout the day…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, sometimes you gotta learn the hard way.


> *That was fun.
> *
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Then there is Karma…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

10:20 am est

Where is Bandit and Ron???

7:20 am first bell- ready or not… a new security procedure at the school classroom doors must be locked at all times and an id shown when entering at the front office… students don't wear or show their id…


----------



## bandit571

Ok…just got done removing all the clamps from the Project….there were two 18" clamps, eight 12" clamps, and eight C clamps….total of 18 clamps….was able to check the box for square…close enough for the Girls we run with…

Maybe this afternoon, I can clean up the dried glue squeeze-outs…and see about some "slips" to hold the box's bottom panel….then work on a lid, of some sort….

65 mostly sunny degrees outside…might get into the mid 70s later.


----------



## 987Ron

Been busy, rain this afternoon so off to do errands early in the P-car. It is nice and clean now did not want to get it 
"dirty". Dog food run. The dogs did not even say thank you.

later


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I just got my computer back from the doctors office, it was sick. They had installed Bitdefender as security program. I tried to uninstall it because I use another program, but I needed their Admin password. I texted them 5 minutes ago about how to fix this.

They said - we will uninstall it from the Cloud. It is now gone from my computer.

I had this computer custom built by them. They can access my computer any time they want.

That is scary.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I use one of these and as long as I don't enable WIFI, I don't have to worry about being hacked or monitored.


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit; You have referenced your like of Guinness Stout and the enjoyable properties there of. Were you aware that there is a nice supplement to the Guinness Stout.

YES! GUINNESS POTATO CHIPS, MADE IN ENGLAND, AVAILABLE IN THE USA.

Saw these at Lidl Grocery Store and bought them just to take a picture to post for Bandit. Taste pretty good.










Could not resist.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The chips peaked my curiosity-

"What do Guinness chips taste like?
They did not disappoint, even after hyping them up for 2 years. They have an interesting flavor very unique, I've never had anything like it. *They taste like beer,* are creamy and salty and the perfect chip. They're a great option if you're looking for something different from a typical potato chip."

Question: Would they have a negative effect on a recovering alcoholic?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pinto has a forum and link for a free Laguna sander…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/318615#reply-5500431

I did get a nice black Laguna t shirt last contest. I you don't enter then you can't win…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

> - Desert_Woodworker


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- That word "Fine" is burnt into my memory from my ex wife… Also I tried using it to her on some occasions but that word doesn't work for men…


----------



## EricFai

DW, when we try to use thise words, it usually back-fires. At least in my experience.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

What is the #1 google search term in Germany these days?

Firewood.

If folks are googling for firewood, they prolly shouldnt have any.

Alexa: how do I make a fire?

Winter is coming to Winterfell.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- you are on a roll… I like the Winterfell line but probably more truth than humor, especially if Vlad cuts them off.
Or maybe people will flood the forests and denude it similar to what the people did in Haiti.


----------



## bandit571

Not a Saw Stop..









I don't think these have that feature..









Miter saw a few "slips" 









After I had ripped a few slips..









These just get glued in place..









I'll miter the end slips, tomorrow..and glue them in place…

Fancy way to adjust the fit..


----------



## EricFai

Seems like your getting bit more Bandit. And the fancy adjustment, what shooting board and a plane.


----------



## bandit571

After the 18 clamps have been removed, and put away..









Thinking this is a "back" corner…while..









This MIGHT be the front corner? Spent quite a bit of time…









Cleaning and leveling the corner joints…









Checking for square and looking for high spots..









Resawed the live edge board to match the other 2 at 5/8" thick….parts for a lid..

Was trying to move a part on the Mitrebox..









When the saw blade came down….one of them days…

Guess I had better up-date the Blog..later?


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today…..BBQ Meatloaf ( with Jalopena Peppers inside) Cole Slaw & a couple Biscuits.

They diced up the peppers, seeds and all…....Biscuits were HUGE…









Guess who wanted a part of the Biscuits….


----------



## splintergroup

If you could only read their minds….

The intent is plain enough, but are they just thinking you'll drop something or are they plotting your demise 8^)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

How could anyone ever say No to that crew?

It would have been nice, Bandito, if you had carried that spalting all the way round. It looks almost as though you painted it on there.


> Guess who wanted a part of the Biscuits….
> - bandit571


----------



## 987Ron

> The chips peaked my curiosity-
> 
> "What do Guinness chips taste like?
> They did not disappoint, even after hyping them up for 2 years. They have an interesting flavor very unique, I ve never had anything like it. *They taste like beer,* are creamy and salty and the perfect chip. They re a great option if you re looking for something different from a typical potato chip."
> 
> Question: Would they have a negative effect on a recovering alcoholic?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No beer or alcoholic in the ingredients. Off the label it says: Potatoes, sunflower oil, yeast extract powder, sugar, buttermilk powder, rice flour, reduced fat cocoa powder, salt, natural flavors, barley malt extract cream powder, contains milk.

Barley malt would make them non gluten free. Not sure what "natural flavors" might be. Darker color than normal chips, distinctive flavor. 
Guinness is working with Burts chips to make these. Kind of like them. Cost more.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> After the 18 clamps have been removed, and put away..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking this is a "back" corner…while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This MIGHT be the front corner? Spent quite a bit of time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning and leveling the corner joints…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking for square and looking for high spots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resawed the live edge board to match the other 2 at 5/8" thick….parts for a lid..
> 
> Was trying to move a part on the Mitrebox..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the saw blade came down….one of them days…
> 
> Guess I had better up-date the Blog..later?
> 
> - bandit571


Nice work…


----------



## bandit571

Did not have enough spalted to go around….used up most of it on the Lap Desk Project….

Thinking I'll wait until tomorrow to go to the shop….90 minutes today was just about enough for a Friday…


----------



## 987Ron

Thunder and a dark night. Dogs out and in. Thunder does not bother either one as it did the old Chessie
hanging it up.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to find a store that sell music cds/albums…..Wall E World's "selection" sucks. Can't just go to a mall and hit the Record Stores….let alone a good Book Seller….


----------



## bandit571

And..one for good measure..


----------



## bandit571

A question for the eggbeater drills people….

What was the difference between a Stanley No. 610…and a No. 611? Since they seem to look alike? 









" 100 PLUS" in gold colour is stamped into the handle..









All enclosed..nothing to snag a wayward finger….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I used to play golf with my dads clubs. There werent any holes involved. I would teeup in my backyard, arc the balls over the neighbors house, and try to hit the cars passing. The key to success was that the neighbors werent home - in case I hit their house. That was fun.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That reminds me we used to wack golf balls with a stick and chase them around the farm. We found the balls in the irrigation canal )



> 10:20 am est
> 
> Where is Bandit and Ron???
> 
> 7:20 am first bell- ready or not… a new security procedure at the school classroom doors must be locked at all times and an id shown when entering at the front office… students don t wear or show their id…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The US is in a downward spiral ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* to answer your PM I needed to post here due to that I can not post this pic on PM. Save and copy this image on a flash drive, then take it to Staples and have them make a print for you. I hope that this helps…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Here you go; Bandito. Does that help?

https://www.cutlerhomes.com/blog/2019/01/15/15-best-record-shops-ohio


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bugs?



> Not sure what "natural flavors" might be.
> - 987Ron


Sidenote:
It was formerly illegal in the UK to produce, market, and sell crunchy bugs for human consumption due to some (crazy) old law or other. But dont worry. That has recently been corrected, and it is now legal to add those delicious, ground up, dehydrated critters to processed foods, or have them whole as a tasty fresh main dish.

I will have the:
Worm-Grasshopper burger deluxe super-size with a side of flies. Yum.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Nice sun rise.

Dawgs sleeping.

Not sure what I am going to do today.

Maybe figure out how to get dollar weeds out of my new lawn.

Have a good day guys


----------



## Peteybadboy

> A question for the eggbeater drills people….
> 
> What was the difference between a Stanley No. 610…and a No. 611? Since they seem to look alike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " 100 PLUS" in gold colour is stamped into the handle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaw chuck size? 1/4 v 3/8? Yes I cheated looked it up, but not sure if I am correct.
> 
> All enclosed..nothing to snag a wayward finger….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all no bugs for me at meals or snacks. /stick to animal meat and chicken eggs. Gross enough if you think about it.

Bandit: Only difference I see is the upper handle. Probably one has a bit storage and the other does not. Just a guess.

Coffee and up early for me. Cool 72 out , almost a mist, rain later and highs are only in the mid 80s. Read somewhere this winter is suppose to be a colder one. Do not know if the author knew what he was talking about or not.

Coffee is good this am, good old chicory French Market.

Corgi is wanting out, time to go or clean up the ppppppp


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hmmm? You try inflating the money supply until they are nothing. That always works to keep the cost of labor low, so maybe itll help here too?


> Maybe figure out how to get dollar weeds out of my new lawn.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## bandit571

Way too bleeding early on a Saturday morning

Pills taken…Coffee Cakes…Flea Bags have been sent out to the backyard….trash bag from the Computer Desk has been changed out for an empty one. 57 degrees outside, clear and sunny…5 more weeks until the first Frost..otherwise….

Top of the morning to ya…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

No alarm but woke up at 5 am my usual school wake-up time without an alarm… it is what it is.



> *Hmmm? You try inflating the money supply until they are nothing. That always works to keep the cost of labor low, so maybe itll help here too?*
> 
> Maybe figure out how to get dollar weeds out of my new lawn.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian and his humor :>)* Or one could do the following

*How to Get Rid of Dollarweed (4 Easy Steps)*






I have desert rock/stone scape and I use a 2x a year weed application service. Works just fine. I tried to do it myself but the angst and money spent and poor results- the service pays for itself. Also, I learned that in my situation it is about using a preemergent six months before they start 2 times a year. Remember to keep your pets off the area until it is safe for them…

*Brian*- as for the bug burger- I'll pass


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A question for the eggbeater drills people….
> 
> What was the difference between a Stanley No. 610…and a No. 611? Since they seem to look alike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " 100 PLUS" in gold colour is stamped into the handle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All enclosed..nothing to snag a wayward finger….
> 
> - bandit571


The #610 sells for $18 on E-bay and the #611 is going for $69…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Firefighters save dog with 'Fido Bag' from apartment in Phoenix*
https://ktar.com/story/5197014/firefighters-save-dog-with-fido-bag-from-apartment-in-phoenix/










Money well spent…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


Now they have the best of both worlds A Palm tree island with a boat. Plus company.


----------



## bandit571

Busy morning in the shop..









Slips #3 and #4 have been installed,,and glued in place…









Plywood panel for the bottom…has been cut and test fitted…waiting on the clamps to get out of the way, before I can glue the panel in place..










Parts for the lid…need a glue up…









While I can lay out a few fancy cuts…









T&G Mitered Corners, anyone? then the panel slips into grooves as well

Need to haul the "super-scooper" back to the shop..









"Clean up! Aisle #2!"


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Serious question, Bandit - wont your cauls be more or less spot-glued to the lid? Maybe tear out some chunks when you pry them off?

I have wrapped my cauls in packing tape, that way no sticky sticky.


----------



## splintergroup

> - Desert_Woodworker


Pet peeve of mine.
Why do "lost" people always see the need to yell loudly and wave their arms when a search plane passes overhead?
I understand the visual arm waving helps, but the yelling?

Future advancement in interactive movies/TV: Add ability to slap idiots 8^)


----------



## bandit571

> Serious question, Bandit - wont your cauls be more or less spot-glued to the lid? Maybe tear out some chunks when you pry them off?
> 
> I have wrapped my cauls in packing tape, that way no sticky sticky.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


A simple whack with one of the clamps as they come off, usually more than enough. Besides…I usually have to plane the glue joints flush, anyway…


----------



## bandit571

Apparently…at the Iowa State Fair….that family Rock band called Liliac put on a 2 hour concert…

I went over to youtube, and watched the LIVE streamed show…."Rock on, Rock HARD!"


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm.Sausage, shredded spuds, onions, celery, carrots, mushrooms, eggs, olive oil..scrambled all together in a skillet..until happy, happy…..a few dashes of LA Hot Sauce…Supper! can be topped with a handful of shredded cheese..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Splinter-* LOL +1 I hope that I am never in that situation again. Back in the day, I was at a Club Med in the Caribbean and I "turtled my sailboat" they never taught me to right-side it up. Fortunately, a chase boat came out and explained how to flip it up… It was the time that the movie Jaws came out… A lot of thoughts came into my mind. It was one of the worse feelings in my life.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Busy morning in the shop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slips #3 and #4 have been installed,,and glued in place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood panel for the bottom…has been cut and test fitted…waiting on the clamps to get out of the way, before I can glue the panel in place..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts for the lid…need a glue up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I can lay out a few fancy cuts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T&G Mitered Corners, anyone? then the panel slips into grooves as well
> 
> Need to haul the "super-scooper" back to the shop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Clean up! Aisle #2!"
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## controlfreak

> *Splinter-* LOL +1 I hope that I am never in that situation again. Back in the day, I was at a Club Med in the Caribbean and I "turtled my sailboat" they never taught me to right-side it up. Fortunately, a chase boat came out and explained how to flip it up… It was the time that the movie Jaws came out… A lot of thoughts came into my mind. It was one of the worse feelings in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Brings back memories, I capsized once and stepped right over on the centerboard, got her back up and stepped back in. Never got my shirt wet. The rest of the crew was swimming.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, looking nice.


----------



## EricFai

> *Splinter-* LOL +1 I hope that I am never in that situation again. Back in the day, I was at a Club Med in the Caribbean and I "turtled my sailboat" they never taught me to right-side it up. Fortunately, a chase boat came out and explained how to flip it up… It was the time that the movie Jaws came out… A lot of thoughts came into my mind. It was one of the worse feelings in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That brings back my memories of growing up on the lake.


----------



## 987Ron

First sail boat was an International 420, about 14 ft. , back in the 60s on Oklahoma Lakes with Oklahoma wind gusts. Got pretty good at flipping it back up, lots of practice. Fun little boat. The 420 referred to its length 4.2 meters.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, that looks like a fun little sail, more so in good hands to really stretch out on a trapeze.


----------



## 987Ron

Cannot take credit for the picture, found it on the internet. Boat was sold 50 yrs ago ??? Was fun. Did use the trapeze but the lakes in Okla. the wind tended to be gusty, made it interesting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* what haven't done with your life? Quite a guy… Chose your own acorn.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I crewed for a guy who raced them (just the 2 of us) He was an aggressive captain who sailed to win. I sold my Sunfish and got a Hobie daysailer- a darn good boat with many memories.


----------



## bandit571

Saturday Night…should have stayed upstairs..









Had to level 3 pieces, and have them all come out the same thickness, to boot….

Idea was a Mitered corner..









To wrap around the panel for the lid…simple, right?









Maybe not so simple, after all?


----------



## 987Ron

When we moved ot Fl. our first "bigger" boat was an Irwin 25. Horrible boat. Had a crank up keel, it had a habit of breaking the linkage and sthe keel taying down. Sold it after a couple of years and got a Islander 28. Great boat for our family. Lots of Friday nights, wife and I would sail or motor out into the bay, cut the engine or drop the sails, hang the bar-b-que over the stern, cook a steak, watch the sun go down.

Never capsized either boat but the Islander we could put the rail under when really moving on a reach. Good times.

No desire to have another boat. To much work for an old man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron-you are the man. I agree about no more boats, but it was a good memory. I am headed out to the shop to test (play) with the laser. I have a tri-tip roast in the sous vide and will be ready in a couple of more hours… nice cut of beef not really expensive…


----------



## EricFai

DW, I have sailed a few hobbies, fun little craft on the lakes. As for boats today we have a pontoon that we take to a few lakes around here. And I have a 76' Buccaneer, sitting out by the shop, my restoration project when I can get back to it.

Bandit, you can knock out the miters, we have confidence in you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

nite all-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Morn, Gentlemen.

Problem: Internet signal is blocked, slow connect or none at all.
Reaction: figure out why. Why? Big tree in the way.
Solution: get ur butt up there and give the tree a haircut, because the tree is too big to take down in one shot (and it is leaning tricky, could wipe out the 200 yr-old stone casita, or the stable for the burros, or both. And maybe take out a few of our treasured young oak trees).

Ok. So I got up there like a monkey last week and trimmed the branches from the entire south/east side of the tree. Had my son there to witness, in case I fell and died, or if an ambulance was going to be necessary. Didnt fall, got it done, son was impressed. Had one huge lower branch to cut but had run out of steam.

I hate having loose ends, so I went to cut that last branch yesterday. And eventhough I am really too old to be monkeying around up in a tree with a handsaw, I dont like paying people for stuff I can do myself. On my way down to the tree, was thinking, hmmm, if this branch falls the wrong way and takes out the ladder, I wont have any escape route, would have to jump, and there are serious bone-breaking possibilities. I am alone here now; and I dont reckon the neighbors would hear me screaming for help. And the dog would just lick me a few times, and be like, dude, you look kinda Hurt! And if, by chance, I died, he would come back round in few days and eat me. * Hey, I know, I should take a rope up with me!!!*

Wouldnt you know it, the branch rolled to the side as it moaned to the ground and took out the ladder, just as I foresaw. It is a good thing that I am slightly smarter than a monkey.

True story. See:

Tree that got shaved.









Branch and ladder.









Rope. Thats about 6-7 meters drop.









Conclusion: We have internet signal again. Yay.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

It seems some folks havent thought things through very well:


----------



## 987Ron

Morning world. Important day in history today.

VJ Day, the day the Japanese surrendered

Also a closely linked group that aided greatly in winning the war with Japan National Code Talkers day, Navajo Code Talkers only 3 still alive. Real front line soldiers.

These two things closely linked. My flag is flying.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW

Thanks for the dollar weed video. Seem I can't get those herbicides in Fla. (so they must be very dangerous) LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* you may want to ask the groundskeeper at the club for some suggestions on Dollar weed…

I don't like to post over at the other site where you said that you had a finish failure with Bona. In the future do a test sample where it is not shown or research the product. I found this link on the net that may be of some help…

*Choosing a Brushable Cabinet Finish to Match Floor Finish*

From contributor A:
*Your Bona is meant for floors*. It will be a bombproof waterborne poly. Not a good thing for cabinetry. You are looking for an acrylic/poly mix. Oxford and General make many good products. I've had much success brushing MLC Agualente.

https://woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Choosing_a_Brushable_Cabinet_Finish.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Hey, I know, I should take a rope up with me!!!*
> 
> Wouldnt you know it, the branch rolled to the side as it moaned to the ground and took out the ladder, just as I foresaw. It is a good thing that I am slightly smarter than a monkey.
> 
> True story. See:
> 
> Tree that got shaved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Branch and ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rope. Thats about 6-7 meters drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusion: We have internet signal again. Yay.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian-* More importantly you lived and didn't do bodily damage. At my stage in life I love to look at ladders not climb up on them.

*What to Do after Falling off a Ladder*

https://www.visitcompletecare.com/blog/falling-off-a-ladder/

*C.c for Ron*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* great remembrance of that day…










and the picture that I remember and became famous…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* did you practice your Irish words with the dogs this morning?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya.

Pills taken…Leftovers from last night for Breakfast #2….Fur-balls cleaned up the bowl…

65 cloudy degrees outside the windows.

Have not heard what the Boss has planned for today…yet…

Need to get a few clamps removed..









And









And that panel trimmed and cleaned up….maybe install the bottom into the box?









And, refine a not so simple miter joint..









Begorrah…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- an acorn for your woodworking post…










and a *+1* for your use of Irish words…

What Does 'Begorrah' Mean? Begorrah is a euphemism for the phrase "by God." You sometimes hear it in the phrase, "faith and begorrah." It's the Irish equivalent of an American saying, "by golly" or "by gosh."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*When We Eat Can Affect Our Mental Health*

The hunt for connections between our food and our mood is gaining steam in scientific research. New findings show that it isn't just what we eat but also when we eat that affects how we feel

https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-we-eat-can-affect-our-mental-health-11660319113


----------



## moke

Bandit….Congrats on a very successful thread! Good job! I read what seems like a million posts to bring me up to this point…..LOL


----------



## bandit571

Welcome to stop by any time you feel like it!


----------



## BurlyBob

Today is VJ Day, 77 years since the end of WWII.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB- * this is a popular hat at the school…


----------



## bandit571

1200 hrs to 1315 hrs…Film at 2300 hrs…

Wee bit of a sweaty mess….found a new use for handplanes….floor has been swept….picking dried glue off'n me fingers. First load of Laundry is in the dryer…got a bit warm in the shop….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Welcome Moke- * looking forward to seeing some of your posts. You add a lot to a forum. If I post an *acorn* after a wood project it is my way of giving a* +1*


----------



## bandit571

Ok..a new use for hand planes…









Needed some weights to hold the plywood bottom panel into the glue, while the glue dried…

This panel was removed from the clamps..









needing cleaned up, flattened, trimmed and squared….then some rebates got started..









Then the usual dry fits…









And..









The entire back end will get trimmed to size…









Once the glue has cured…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have a visitor in my laundry room in an outbuilding (attached to the garage) itis a persistent AZ field mouse. It is my fault for not finishing it with the baseboards; I left a small gap he made it bigger in an area. I did not want to kill it with a trap so today I finished the baseboards.

Laundry detail as well- I actually like laundry detail. IMO it is an important tool for the house.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ok..a new use for hand planes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed some weights to hold the plywood bottom panel into the glue, while the glue dried…
> 
> This panel was removed from the clamps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needing cleaned up, flattened, trimmed and squared….then some rebates got started..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the usual dry fits…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire back end will get trimmed to size…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the glue has cured…
> 
> - bandit571


Looks great…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Later- off to do outside storm clean-up from a Monsoon storm. I am using a Milwaukee 18v power blower with a larger battery…










and the smaller one for the shop…


----------



## EricFai

Nice job Bandit.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Nice job Bandit!

DW thanks for the advice, I did ask the greens super for advice (dollar weed), we talk all the time. I can only buy what they sell to consumers. The stuff I am using is working, but may applications are required.

I hope my table legs come this week. WA to MS so far.

I have a few of these Mahogony slabs, wife just suggested I make one for the children's hospital auction. I think I will

I shot 74 today!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morn, Gentlemen.
> 
> Problem: Internet signal is blocked, slow connect or none at all.
> Reaction: figure out why. Why? Big tree in the way.
> Solution: get ur butt up there and give the tree a haircut, because the tree is too big to take down in one shot (and it is leaning tricky, could wipe out the 200 yr-old stone casita, or the stable for the burros, or both. And maybe take out a few of our treasured young oak trees).
> 
> Ok. So I got up there like a monkey last week and trimmed the branches from the entire south/east side of the tree. Had my son there to witness, in case I fell and died, or if an ambulance was going to be necessary. Didnt fall, got it done, son was impressed. Had one huge lower branch to cut but had run out of steam.
> 
> I hate having loose ends, so I went to cut that last branch yesterday. And eventhough I am really too old to be monkeying around up in a tree with a handsaw, I dont like paying people for stuff I can do myself. On my way down to the tree, was thinking, hmmm, if this branch falls the wrong way and takes out the ladder, I wont have any escape route, would have to jump, and there are serious bone-breaking possibilities. I am alone here now; and I dont reckon the neighbors would hear me screaming for help. And the dog would just lick me a few times, and be like, dude, you look kinda Hurt! And if, by chance, I died, he would come back round in few days and eat me. * Hey, I know, I should take a rope up with me!!!*
> 
> Wouldnt you know it, the branch rolled to the side as it moaned to the ground and took out the ladder, just as I foresaw. It is a good thing that I am slightly smarter than a monkey.
> 
> True story. See:
> 
> Tree that got shaved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Branch and ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rope. Thats about 6-7 meters drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion: We have internet signal again. Yay.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


A set of tree climbers and a belt eliminates ladders.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- don't give Ron any ideas…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It seems some folks havent thought things through very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Typical book smart engineers and managers )) After the 1980 recession, They plauged the construction industry. ;(( I expected to see a roof scheduled before the building was built so they would have a dry place to work. Never saw anything quite that asinine, but they wanted walls electrically roughed in and approved for cover before they were framed so they could proceed with sheet rock and not have to wait for the electrical inspector )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- don t give Ron any ideas…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Safest way to trim trees ) stay off ladders.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max- don t give Ron any ideas…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Safest way to trim trees ) stay off ladders.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 yet a person who is mobile and practices ladder safety then OK. I was looking at my 10 foot folding ladder earlier- many memories with that guy…


----------



## 987Ron

> Top Max- don t give Ron any ideas…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> -


My tree trimming method is to call the pro tree trimmer. Easier and in the long run cheaper. Maybe some low hanging branches reachable from the ground. Even then only a few.

Off to the son's for dinner. DIL birthday. She is special.


----------



## moke

> *Welcome Moke- * looking forward to seeing some of your posts. You add a lot to a forum. If I post an *acorn* after a wood project it is my way of giving a* +1*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker





> Welcome to stop by any time you feel like it!
> 
> - bandit571


Thank you Gentleman…..

Ladders and saw scare me….I see it done a lot around here though…just not by me! A professional tree trimmer is far cheaper than a trip to the ER.


----------



## controlfreak

> Top Max- don t give Ron any ideas…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Safest way to trim trees ) stay off ladders.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


last time I climbed a ladder to trim a tree I looked around and said "I make enough money to pay someone to do this". I got down and never tried it again, good decision.


----------



## moke

We have a family next door that my wife and I have adopted….I am going to post some projects in the next few days. But I'll give you a preview. They had a new baby boy in April. He is a truck…he is huge and really well mannered…he rarely cries and loves being outside. His Dad is a huge Bears fan and his Grandpa likewise. His Grandpa is the Sports Editor for the local Newspaper and takes his son to games regularly…"to cover them". Everybody got him a little outfit or something that will not last…I made him this.

This is an Ash glue up and shaped by sanding for what seemed like days. I think Shaping is an ancient term for man who sands until his fingers bleed. I filled the body with grain filler and painted. I need two things for his next car….a good tape for a body shop that I can mold and higher quality stickers. I wanted better tires so I bought some skateboard wheels and turned some axles on my metal lathe.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - moke


Nice story and beautiful work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max- don t give Ron any ideas…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Safest way to trim trees ) stay off ladders.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> last time I climbed a ladder to trim a tree I looked around and said "I make enough money to pay someone to do this". *I got down and never tried it again, good decision.
> *
> - controlfreak


+1 agree- I sometimes recall my "saved by God" ladder memories…

Seriously, this video is not meant to be funny…

*Home Shopping Network Ladder Fall*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sunday closing-* Good day filled with accomplishments around the house and in the shop. Just finished dialing in my laser settings; power from the tube and speeds of the laser head. I just finished cleaning the laser lens and mirrors, which has an effect on the quality of the cut. Got it dialed in…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

It is muy bueno that you all have money to spend on tree-Services: I am happy for you, really. Here at Can Leo we do not, as we just spent a couple thousand upgrading our propane gas-system, plus another thousand+ for the propane, plus another thousand for a shiny-black new front gate.  So we be tapped out atm, and this internet-is-blocked issue needed solving pronto. You all prolly arent aware of this, but this is vacation month in Spain, no one works but those who cater to people on vacation - so cold-calling a tree-service would mean we would be awaiting awhile for them to actually come here. Also, being foreigners, they would likely "you-know-what-us" and I dont enjoy getting "you-know-whatted," much.

Although I am only slightly more intelligent than a monkey, it is not like I am dumb enough to cut fat tree branches *while standing ON the ladder*. Nor am I dumb enough to take a chainsaw up there; I was using a treesaw, manual-like. I was standing on solid branches and had a roofing-harness on the whole time while up there. It was only getting down that might pose a problem - if the branch took out the ladder. Thus - ROPE.

Those spikes and a belt only works if you take out all the branches on the way up, which was not my intention. I didnt want to kill the tree, just shave it, some.

I was a house-painter for 25 years, so I do have some experience with ladder technology, ladder ettiquette, if you will. I have also been harvesting firewood and taking down trees here for more than ten years, never had one fall where I didnt want it to, and I kinda know what I am doing.

As a side-note, I was recently in the hospital for 10days, had an MRI, X-rays, and surgery. Want to know how much I had to pay? Answer = 0. I have good health insurance, that is dirt cheap.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* we love you (brotherly love) I will speak for myself- As for my age and stage in life I could only remember what you did and believe me I did some pretty interesting ladder antics and today I only look at them. next time when you go to the hospital let us know so that I can and will send prayers and greetings. We like you here for you are the only one that is able to call Bandit … Bandito * :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and to our American residents- good morning

Up on my day off to take care of this and other things- post as the day goes on…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up a bit late, over ate, of course, at the son's house last night. suffering this am. Know better but…...
A little poly to spread today, if I get moving. Slow.

Coffee will help.

Have a good week.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday, leave it at that…...

Boss has errands to run…shop is normally closed on Mondays.

Sometimes, just the addition of a long pole to a chainsaw is better than climbing a ladder….As Vertigo and ladders do not play well with each other.

As for the name? IF you happen to follow me along on a Rust Hunt, you'll understand…...


----------



## OzarkJim

Hello folks,

Jumped over here after reading the intro by Bandit, hoping it is a better fit.

That drafting table brings back memories. My dad was a self taught Landscape Architect. I remember the hours he spent at his table. When I drew up the new shop it was all by hand even though I am competent with a computer.

My wife is a nurse at a nursing home so I hear a lot of stories about old folks. Just know many people do care about their patients. If they seem cold it is just self defense as they work with pain of illness and loss all the time.

The wife works two 16 hour shifts Saturday and Sunday then is off Mon-Fri. Which is great since I am retired. However, she does have to fill in on occasion during the week due to staffing shortages. In fact, our camping/trout fishing expedition will be cut short this week since she has to work this Friday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Navajo Code Talker commemorates national holiday at Arizona memorial*










https://ktar.com/story/5199197/navajo-code-talker-commemorates-national-holiday-at-arizona-memorial/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

W2- welcome to the Shed. Looking forward to hearing more…


----------



## 987Ron

DW thanks for the update on the Navajo Code Talkers. They were and still are special. Saved a lot of lives, our men's lives.


----------



## OzarkJim

> W2- welcome to the Shed. Looking forward to hearing more…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks. 
We are headed to the river this afternoon so out of pocket for rest of week. Look forward to catching up when I get back.

One thing I will say upfront, so folks don't misunderstand me: I talk a lot about upgrading machines. That's not because I don't respect old school folks that do it by hand because I do. But we just finished building our (our or we because I have a partner in the shop) dream shop and are currently in the midst of outfitting it with the best we can afford. It's a dream come true after decades of working in something less. If you are working out of a smaller shop, I won't look down on you, I had to work outside for lack of a shop many times in my lifetime. But don't hold it against me that I am finally in a place where I can have something nice. It took a LOT of years to get here. Feel free to check it out in the shops post and leave a comment.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

W2- we have all types of woodworkers here from our Hand tool master Bandit to others who have a CNC and laser yet we are all woodworkers. Enjoy your time away and check back when you are able…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- and thanks to you for your patriotic contributions…


----------



## bandit571

Boss says WE need to head out, and run some errands…NOW…


----------



## 987Ron

> and to our American residents- good morning
> 
> Up on my day off to take care of this and other things- post as the day goes on…


The Good the Bad and the Ugly.
Agree totally, however the picture of the "Ugly" was left off. That is 3 or more adults with several children running around unattended. Or the 4 blonde college girls (not ugly to look at maybe) trying to decide on their snacks and goodies for the appartment. 4 carts as they are each paying for their part.
- Desert_Woodworker


----------



## splintergroup

Had to get a laugh about the store aisles and shopping carts 8^)

I consider going shopping by the day/time.
i.e. Family w/kids day, Seniors day, Idiots day, etc.

I realize I can be considered a senior, but the cart in the center of the aisle and slow checkout while they balance their checkbook gets my goat!

The kids running amok as Ron mentions is a constant, what I hate is when they all group together around a display blocking the entire aisle, or walk side by side, oblivious to anyone wanting to pass by. I'll just usually turn around and loop over to the other end to get where I want to go.

If I had an onion on my belt I'd be shaking it at them! 8^)

</rant>


----------



## 987Ron

I addressed the female grocery aisle blockers but the male students really hold up the check out. 4 all go tegether, sometimes more. Party tonight Each has his own 6 pack of beer or more, each is paying for his own. So every guy is IDed. Each fusses about it, each has to search for his ID. Then find Daddy's credit card. Takes awhile. Usually all smiles though as they have invited the 4 blonde female roommates to the party and they said they would be theire. Oh the joys of higher educaion.

Son, the college professor, claims some of the female students are at the Univ. to get a degree in Mrs.


----------



## 987Ron

Funny Univ. story:

Son the professor on the first day introduces himself. So as not to be thought of as just a professor tells them he played soccer in school and loves sports cars.
After class the first day 3 young men came up and told him they too loved sports cars, One a Mustang etc. Then ask if he truly had a sports car and could it keep up with the Mustang. He told them he had a Porsche but it had one flaw, the cruise control would not work above 170 mph, and did the Mustang have the same type of problems. No comment. Of course he does not drive 170 or even close to that. They then all discussed the class coming up. They knew he was kidding them about driving 170 on cruise control.


----------



## OzarkJim

I said something once to a group of ladies about blocking the isle (if looks could kill…..). I said "men don't block the isle like that, we actually watch for other people and move over". One lady spoke up and totally owned me: "Yes, we TRAIN you men to do that"..........


----------



## OzarkJim

I once heard a pair of wives complaining about shopping with their husbands in Bass Pro Shops. "there isn't anything for us to look at in here"! I couldn't help but say "Yeah its revenge for those mall shopping trips"! If looks could kill…....


----------



## controlfreak

Wife left to visit daughter and grand so I had a full day to play in the shop. Well into my forth window and still having trouble with committing workflow to memory. I got a little off on my first molding trim cut (ovolo) but recovered. I then forgot that I needed to cut the tenons but not the shoulder cuts to remove them. I then proceeded to place the sash plane on the wrong face of the vertical muntin. Years ago I would have likely started throwing $hit. Yesterday I said "oh well" and went to the scrap bin and milled a new one. I'll give it another go tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Mom with a SCREAMING Brat in the cart…..

I usually have a full WHITE beard by Thanksgiving time…

I walk slowly past the Brat…go " Ho, Ho HO! I am WATCHING you!" And give Mom a wink….

Amazing how quiet it becomes….


----------



## bandit571

Errands have been run….McD's screwed up our Lunch order..badly…$$$

Some Mondays, tain't safe to be out on the highway….Had a little gray car flash by me..45 in a 25 zone…bottom of the hill…he does not even slow down for the RED stoplight….goes about 4 blocks…hangs a hard left, semi just missed him…

Just because one is licensed to drive in the State of Ohio….does NOT mean they understand HOW..


----------



## bandit571

The way today has been going…I think I might just stay out of the shop…


----------



## bandit571

74 partly cloudy, STICKY degrees outside….may have to turn the AC Unit back on…and go and fix up a cold Tonic & Gin…or, do I have to wait until after 5pm?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I see what you did there. Well played, Sir.


> next time when you go to the hospital let us know so that I can and will send prayers and greetings.
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* I really like and enjoy your posts. Truly if one of the gang takes ill then I truly will pray and send a greeting.
Also, if you are ever in AZ I'll prepare a meal for you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *McD s screwed up our Lunch order..badly…$$$
> *
> 
> - bandit571


When that happens to me, I try to remain calm after a good private moment with vocabulary unfit for a school teacher. Go back either through the drive-through or inside and get it remade. I always check the bag regardless of who is watching- just can't trust them…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*telemarketers and robocalls…*


----------



## 987Ron

If I do not hang up immediately on a telemarketer, I tell them that I charge a fee for their use of my phone to sell their products,. $10 a minute is the fee. Where do I send the bill? It is my phone not theirs. They usually hang up. Wife thinks I am nuts for doing it. .


----------



## EricFai

Busy today.

DW, shopping can be a real pain at times, screaming kids are the worst. Then there are times when some shelves are empty. Trying to get the right timing when to go.

Bandit, the Santa trick is a great idea.

W2, welcome aboard.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron*- at least you don't take to foul language languag.

*Eric-* I rarely go to the brick-and-mortar stores for the reasons that you cited. Mainly they don't have my size or product availability. But Walmart has the best electric shopping carts for the power guage is similiar to a cars fuel guage.

Did you ever see that pic of Bandit with the white beard? A dead ringer for Santa. I had one but it is gone…


----------



## EricFai

I stay out of Wally World, to many crazy folks around here. I do my best to go into a store get what I'm after and out.


----------



## bandit571

When a spammer calls my phone…they will get cussed out in Vietnamese ( OJT) and after asking IF I speak English…they usually hang up…does that mean no "Boom-boom?"

Have a large bruise on the left index finger, and a 1/4" wide cut…that wants to leak a bit….Laundry Detail can get dangerous….film in a little bit…


----------



## bandit571

Ouch!









Gonna leave a mark…

Planed the lid flat..









Once it had been trimmed to size…









Waiting on the Washer to get done….then load up the dryer…


----------



## EricFai

Got to watch out for the knuckle busters


----------



## bandit571

What's up with the "Pet thread"?

Being trying to post a picture of the cat named Oliver….Firefox locks up each time? Yet..
I can post photos hear? Hmmmm…

Try again…









Okay…had to move the photo from one file to the file I was using….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Love my cats, except when I got a claw poke or scratch on my forearm. Now I'll have to wear a long sleeve shirt in the classroom. Also, anytime I bump my forearm I get the old man badge of life…










https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/healthy-aging/expert-answers/thin-skin/faq-20057753


----------



## moke

Hey Bandit, we always say it's not an official project until there is some blood to sand off!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If I do not hang up immediately on a telemarketer, I tell them that I charge a fee for their use of my phone to sell their products,. $10 a minute is the fee. Where do I send the bill? It is my phone not theirs. They usually hang up. Wife thinks I am nuts for doing it. .
> 
> - 987Ron


I don't answer unknown calls, too many without any response. Do not verify it is a valid number. Do not respond to spam messages for the same reason.

W2, welcome aboard.



> I stay out of Wally World, to many crazy folks around here. I do my best to go into a store get what I m after and out.
> 
> - Eric


We go to Wally World a lot. Main reason is parking lot security patrol ;(( Crime increasing daily ;((( News had a bakery business backed into last night with nothing to take but $15,000 + damage to the frame and 9 windows. 3rd breakin this year ;((


----------



## Peteybadboy

> If I do not hang up immediately on a telemarketer, I tell them that I charge a fee for their use of my phone to sell their products,. $10 a minute is the fee. Where do I send the bill? It is my phone not theirs. They usually hang up. Wife thinks I am nuts for doing it. .
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron once and a while I get a telemarketer and i play along like I love it, I want that! can I upgrade? What colors does it come in? a lot of that is fantastic ….etc etc


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Of course, we dont have Wally-insane-World here, but it used to be worth it to go there to get some cheap Hanes all-cotton made-in-Pakistan wife-beaters and roomy boxers.

Seems, the melt-your-face-off armpit sweat-lagoon heat is over here, now back to just humdrum hot parched summer. My neighbor, the retired Airport weatherman, told me so. We even had 4 drops of a wet substance yesterday.

I read that at least one school-district in Cali has eliminated all books published before 2006 from the curricula(um), so no more Orwell, or Hemingway, or Shakespeare for them. The Old Man in the Sea will be lost at sea without them. How will they learn how to farm without reading Charlottes Web? How will they ever learn about True Romance without Romeo and Juliet? Or Black Beauty? And what about that terrific, child-friendly Golding classical tale, about the tribal paradise island where resides the Pigs Head infested with flies stuck on a spear? But they can read Moochelle Obamas lousy book about nothing in particular. Shame.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…everybody survive yet another Monday? Pills taken, trash can taken to the curb, back of hand is healing up. 62 clear and sunny degrees outside…

Too bleeding early in the morning…

Momma cat has had 4 new kittens….all 5 are spending their time outside…..that is where she wanted to be…so, now she has her own food dish out there.

Left-over Pizza for Breakfast #2


----------



## 987Ron

Coffee out of one of my favorite cups, symbol on the side":









Has meaning to us Porsche affectionados, a few Subaru and VW owners

Often called the boxer engine.

Some shop time this am. Somehow got assigned dog sitting duty late morning. Lab is fine corgi is a full time job. Latest corgi trick, is to bring old pine cones onto the porch or patio and chew them up. Lots of fragments with that sharp point all over the place. Sweep the porch and blow off the patio. Queen Elizabeth's corgi's often peed on the royal furniture and rugs. Notice I do not capitalize corgi they do not deserve it. 
.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

One for the Wood Shed library…


----------



## bandit571

Was thinking all 6 books from the Roy Underhill's The Woodwright's Shop…..at last count he had 6…

Waiting on Mr. Motivation and Mr. Gumption to chase away Uncle Charles….









Laying down on the job?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail, this morning..clothes are now in the Dryer…makes the shop too warm…will wait until after the shop cools down, this afternoon-ish…..Hinges and a fancy latch…we'll see..


----------



## bandit571

LJs seemed have to a case of the "Fits" for a little bit? Really screwed up posting a Blog, just now….no other site was affected…just LJs?

Usually a sign that Cricket was doing a bit of house-cleaning….hmmmm…


----------



## 987Ron

Had the same here. Okay now it seems.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

No problems here…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Laundry detail from yesterday- all washed and dried but it is that darned folding and put away…


----------



## bandit571

Dryer is done….whether to bring the hamper back upstairs, BEFORE shoptime, or wait until after shoptime ends…

Debate:









Surface mount, or try a mortise?










Large latch or small latch….









To handle, or not to handle?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> If I do not hang up immediately on a telemarketer, I tell them that I charge a fee for their use of my phone to sell their products,. $10 a minute is the fee. Where do I send the bill? It is my phone not theirs. They usually hang up. Wife thinks I am nuts for doing it. .
> 
> - 987Ron


You should instead let them know they've already incurred a $10 fee and moving forward it will be XX.XX/second. $10 might have been a deterrent in 2020 but is worth far less today.


----------



## controlfreak

> If I do not hang up immediately on a telemarketer, I tell them that I charge a fee for their use of my phone to sell their products,. $10 a minute is the fee. Where do I send the bill? It is my phone not theirs. They usually hang up. Wife thinks I am nuts for doing it. .
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> You should instead let them know they ve already incurred a $10 fee and moving forward it will be XX.XX/second. $10 might have been a deterrent in 2020 but is worth far less today.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I must admit they are getting very good (the robots I mean) I have had to ask "is this a robot" twice this week. You would think they would have a valid response to this question.


----------



## controlfreak

I still got off on my muntin's once again. I think I am going to have to do a post mortem to figure this one out. Even though the molding side and the glazing rebate should be dead even the semi-rounded molding profile makes this an iffy task. I am thinking I may try to capture the molding side and glazing side separately with knife nicks after the window is assembled. Nice thing is the parts are not glued so I can go back to each piece. Over and over again apparently.


----------



## bandit571

Working on my own post count…this will make it 32,900 posts…in 11-1/2 years….

Dryer is done, hamper hauled upstairs…The Boss does the folding, as she is the only one that does it to suit herself.

Waiting on the camera to charge back up…

Spammer this morning, didn't speak Viet….continued with his speech anyway…click.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- * 32900 I see a pair of 10's… mine is 10571 is that a pair of Aces?










*Me-* Zero'd in my laser lens, speed and feeds. And laundry is folded and put away only to start again soon…

*CF-* that window project sound quite interesting. Sound like a special skill?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Debate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surface mount, or try a mortise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large latch or small latch….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To handle, or not to handle?
> 
> - bandit571


nice work…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mom called and let me know Grandma is in a coma and on life support, went septic after a failed UTI treatment plan and almost certainly had a stroke as well. I don't think there's any chance of her waking up from this, I hope I'm wrong if for no other reason to just say goodbye and know she heard it.


----------



## EricFai

We'll keep you and your family in prayers Yeti.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeti-* Just to let you know she will be in my prayers…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks, I just wish I had gotten to see her sometime this summer. She turned 88 today, hellofa birthday present!


----------



## EricFai

Sounds like she has lived a good long life. My grandfather was 90 when he passed way back in 1987.


----------



## bigblockyeti

She did have a good life, got to travel plenty, loved golf and owned a golf course for nearly 40 years, big into square dancing quite a while ago, very active in church & loved hosting holiday meals. Being the oldest grandchild, I got to see her for longer than any of the other grand kids, I guess that's been my blessing.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…on a more cheery note….
How to hold a lid , in order to install some hinges









Back of the box and the lid needed to be flush with each other. Sat them on the tablesaw, and, center the lid on the box, and then 2 clamps to keep the lid in place….because this needs to be over on the bench..









Clamped into the end vise. Then lay out for the hinges..









Cordless drill to drill a few pilot holes…









Goodell Pratt Co. made some good cordless drills..

Install the hinges..









Turn the box over, and do the same for the latch…









Tomorrow, I'll start on a tray..









Until then…









Will keep the lid closed, and latched..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit-


----------



## EricFai

Nicely done Bandit, like the cordless drill.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nicely done Bandit, like the cordless drill.
> 
> - Eric


Funny- I had to go back to see what you were taking about…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear that Yeti


----------



## EricFai

Those of us that can use hand tools, will be better off when the power grid fails, from charging all of those electric cars they are trying push on us.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

House chores are done for the day. I watch movies with Amazon Prime and tonight "Hobbit" that way I will be to understand Bandits Hobbits post…


----------



## EricFai

I'll have to watch closer for those Hobbit post.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric his most recent was the golf post. "Gandalf who created the game of golf" and he thinks that I don't keep an eye on him… "Shh, shh my precious…"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and from me…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Those of us that can use hand tools, will be better off when the power grid fails, from charging all of those electric cars they are trying push on us.
> 
> - Eric


+1 ;((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Yeti, sorry to hear about your grandma.


----------



## bandit571

Yeti: Sorry to hear about your Grandma…

Morning to ya….pills taken..bills are now getting paid. Too bleeding early in the morning….


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about early for me. Off to Savannah with the wife and daughter, I get to drive. Errands.

Looked up public charging stations for our small town, 2. One is at a bar and grill owner has a Tesla and will rent out his charger, Tesla only as his plug only fits those. Wonder if he charges his own at work so he can call it a business expense, company elect One other charger at Nissan dealer for Nissan cars only. It is in the workshop and there is a fee for use plus the electricity, talk about lack convenience.

According to the 'web" to get a charger wired into your home expect a electrician several hours. $1000 to $1500 Expense, addition $300 to $900 for the charger. Now you can get a 220 volt charger that plugs in for less, but the charging rate is slow. 1 hour of charging equals 32 miles of travel. 10-12 hours for a full charge 
They advertize it as cost saving if you do it at night when the rates are lower Need ot figure out the cost to fully chare a car for the electricty. No I am not planning on buying one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thank you all for the well wishes, she's now in a better place and got to see Grandpa for her birthday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all up early and preparing for school… Looking forward to your post throughout the day… the future of America awaits…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Not to be insensitive, or anything - Yeti
It always sucks.

There is an old saying:

We should mourn Birth, for such is bondage.
We should celebrate Death, for such is freedom from bondage.

In the "modern" era we have come to look at Death as some kind of sickness that needs to be cured. Wasnt always this way.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Liz Cheney - and now you are down for the count!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Not to be insensitive*, or anything - Yeti
> It always sucks.
> 
> There is an old saying:
> 
> We should mourn Birth, for such is bondage.
> We should celebrate Death, for such is freedom from bondage.
> 
> In the "modern" era we have come to look at Death as some kind of sickness that needs to be cured. Wasnt always this way.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Looked up public charging stations for our small town, 2. One is at a bar and grill owner has a Tesla and will rent out his charger, Tesla only as his plug only fits those. Wonder if he charges his own at work so he can call it a business expense, company elect One other charger at Nissan dealer for Nissan cars only. It is in the workshop and there is a fee for use plus the electricity, talk about lack convenience.
> 
> According to the web" to get a charger wired into your home expect a electrician several hours. $1000 to $1500 Expense, addition $300 to $900 for the charger. Now you can get a 220 volt charger that plugs in for less, but the charging rate is slow. 1 hour of charging equals 32 miles of travel. 10-12 hours for a full charge
> They advertize it as cost saving if you do it at night when the rates are lower Need ot figure out the cost to fully chare a car for the electricty. No I am not planning on buying one.
> 
> - 987Ron


You may not be planning on buying one, and neither am I, but I do find them, and the lack of infrastructure quite interesting. Here is a thought that I have on this- recall when the early automobiles came out was there a road and fuel infrastructure available? No, it took time. Today, manufacturers and some cities are saying no more internal combustion cars in a couple of years. Sounds like a planned economy. And who has a planned economy?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm hoping for a celebration of life vs. the more traditional gloom of a musty funeral home. Many of us haven't been able to get together in too long (Christmas 2020) so a happy environment celebrating family and all the good times had would be far preferable to me than looking back and worrying about how things didn't always go just perfectly.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thoughts and prayers are with you, Yeti


----------



## splintergroup

Sorry for the loss Yeti, never easy but the good memories last.

Interesting report on California and oil.

Seems Gov. Newsom by cutting back on in state crude oil production has drastically increased crude imports.

"Funny" thing is that the shipping impact is effectively producing double the GHGs that the entire CA transportation industry normally produces.

*Excerpt:*

California's crude oil demands have been increasing year over year, since 1995, except for pandemic years, but given that maritime transportation is one of the greatest contributors of GHG emissions, Governor Newsom continues his mission to continually decrease in-state oil production, so California and the nation can be further dependent on imports via maritime transportation from foreign countries for the State's crude oil energy demands.

In international waters, the maritime fleet fuel consumption and emissions remains one of the least regulated parts of our global transportation system. The fuel used in ships is waste oil, what is left over after the crude oil refining process. It is the same as asphalt and is so thick that when cold it can be walked upon.

There are over 50,000 merchant ships trading internationally, transporting every kind of cargo. The world fleet is registered in over 150 nations and manned by over a million seafarers of virtually every nationality.

The low-grade bunker fuel used by the worlds merchant ships is the cheapest and most polluting fuel available. The maritime fuel is consumed not by the gallons, but by tons per hour and contains up to 2,000 times the amount of sulfur compared to diesel fuel used in automobiles.

As a result of continuously decreasing in-state oil production, California has increased imported crude oil from foreign countries from 5 percent in 1992 to 58 percent today of total consumption.

In 2018, California imported a whopping 364,367,000 barrels of crude oil from foreign countries. Very Large Crude Carriers (VLCC's) can transport 2 million barrels of crude oil.

California's statewide 2017 GHG emissions were more than 350 million metric tons.
2 million barrels of crude oil via VLCC oil tankers that are required to bring in a whopping 364,367,000 barrels of crude oil from foreign countries. Those VLCC's, emit more than double the emissions as the entire Californian transportation sector, of annual GHG emissions.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Splinter, Seems Gov. Newsom is doubling CA pollution ;(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Splinter +1*interesting shout-out about the fuel. It is my understanding that maritime shipping has rules as to which type of fuel can be used or burned when coming into ports. They have to do a change over before entering.

*Do Ships Really Dump Oil Into the Sea? | Chief MAKOi*






This guy has some videos that are interesting to me…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Terror Suspects Captured Crossing Southern Border

https://theredalertnews.com/terror-suspects-captured-crossing-southern-border/

"The illegal immigration crisis at the Southern Border has worsened in the past few months, leading the administrations of Republican-run border states such as Texas and Arizona to take measures to tackle it on their own.

Those include busing illegal immigrants to Democrat-run New York City and Washington, DC, and plugging gaps in the border wall whose construction started under President Donald Trump."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of fuel and boats - the average 70-meter yacht burns something around 500 liters of fuel an hour, just to keep the engines idling, thats without actually moving the boat. To maintain a speed of 18knots would cost 2000-3000$ per hour.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't believe idling fuel consumption even with twin screw and a genset running would be anywhere near that, we're talking a recreational boat under 250' here, not a Coast Guard cutter with the turbines fired up.


----------



## bandit571

The "second coming" of Gov. MoonBeam?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shotgun Bob Rawhide or just call me DW


----------



## bandit571

Been just chilling out…been a long day of running errands. May just take the day off from the shop.

Bought a new can of Poly, today…should be just enough for that box I'm working on, maybe..haven't even went down to the shop, today.

Bad Kit Rattlesnake?


----------



## EricFai

Wild Teddy Mudd? I'll just go by Eric


----------



## bandit571

Somehow…Paddy O'Clancy just doesn't have the "ring" to it, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Maybe it is his style?

*Paddy Clancy - Bonnie Bunch of Roses O (folk song)*


----------



## EricFai

Paddy likes to drink beer and get in trouble. Seen a few jokes about Paddy on Pintrest.


----------



## bandit571

Airing out…









After a coat of Witch's Brew Stain has been brushed on, and wiped down..


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, pretty little chest.


----------



## 987Ron

Up early, do not know why, humidity 85%, not the best for early am on the porch.

No great items of interest to anyone including me this am.

Have a good Thur.


----------



## 987Ron

Need to start a class action suit Make those people deliver the items I have "won". on my email and phone. Last couple of days a Green Egg Grill, $500 American Airlines rewared, A DeWalt drill, Yeti cooler, etc etc. etx. Could start a store with all the things I have "won" My fault though, never opened or answered any of them.

Not a single politician has said he/she would do anything about robo calls, spam, telemarketing, popup ads, etc. 
Be a good campaign item.


----------



## bandit571

Politicians are a lot like a baby's diaper….both need to be changed often…and usually for the same reason…

Morning to ya..pills taken, Coffee Cakes….Dogs sent outside for their usual "Bark-a-lot"..

Might start on building a small tray…..and see how well the stain dried…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *No great items of interest to anyone including me this am. *
> 
> - 987Ron


I found this review and I thought of you…










*2022 Porsche 911 GT3 is as close to a race car as you can get*

https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/mark-phelan/2022/08/18/2022-porsche-911-gt-3-sports-cars/10334035002/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, I did fact check what I wrote - before I wrote it. A "superyacht" is nearly as big as a cutter, no?

https://www.superyachtcontent.com/lifestyle/yachts-and-fuel-how-much-do-they-really-consume/
https://luxuryviewer.com/how-much-does-it-cost-to-fill-a-superyacht-with-fuel/

Maybe there is some bias with the 1st two links? 3rd link is prolly closer to what you expect?
https://www.boatinternational.com/yachts/yacht-design/how-superyacht-diesel-engines-work--773


> I don t believe idling fuel consumption even with twin screw and a genset running would be anywhere near that, we re talking a recreational boat under 250 here, not a Coast Guard cutter with the turbines fired up.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Music can relieve pain -* as long as you get to choose the song you're hearing

https://www.studyfinds.org/music-can-relieve-pain/

IMO in other cases, someone else's music can cause pain…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Bandit-*

*How to say "I have a cat" in Irish Gaelic*


----------



## 987Ron

> - 987Ron
> 
> I found this review and I thought of you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2022 Porsche 911 GT3 is as close to a race car as you can get*
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/mark-phelan/2022/08/18/2022-porsche-911-gt-3-sports-cars/10334035002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Now that is an item of interest, but a smidge above my budget and ability to use it fully. Have to have a fund me page to help purchase. Would want a different color, red attracts to much attention from the blue light crowd.
Be fun to have a few lap with it on the track.


----------



## OzarkJim

Back from the trout river early. Wife has to fill in at work tomorrow. She is nurse at nursing home and they are short staffed.

Did catch some fish though. Nothing to brag about but still a good day when you can fish and then drink a cold one around a campfire with friends!

Unfortunately, our friend's camper was attacked by buzzards!! Tore up their roof. That is second time it has happened to them in as many years!!!! Last time was like a $15K fix!!! The dang buzzards are federally protected (Lord only knows why). They have become a big nuisance at the campgrounds with hundreds in a flock. They also tore up another camper while we were there and a jeep as well…....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Saw several of them in the grocery store.


----------



## bandit571

Trip to the local Urgent Care Center….Spot on the underside of the Right foot…the thick, brittle skin by the ball of the foot…decide to split wide open….Makes it a bit rough to walk around…..

They shaved to rest of the "slab" down….Triple Sec and a bandaid…go pick up a scription…

processing photos from this afternoon's shoptime…film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Was trying to build a tray…got 2 corners fitted…


----------



## EricFai

> Saw several of them in the grocery store.
> 
> - 987Ron


That's an everyday occurrence around here, and on the streets.


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Bandit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Now that is an item of interest, but a smidge above my budget and ability to use it fully. Have to have a fund me page to help purchase. Would want a different color, red attracts to much attention from the blue light crowd.
> Be fun to have a few lap with it on the track.
> 
> - 987Ron


The starting price of $162K sounds obscene but you do get alot for you money even if it's another $20-30K when it actually shows up at the dealer. Vultures selling "used" 2022s with 1-2K miles are asking around $300K, I suspect they're all able to get over $250K. If I knew a $162K (+tax) investment would yield me ~$120-130K after whatever the wait period is, I could have several people lined up very quickly. I wouldn't be surprised if that's exactly what has happened.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I think the red would be a change for you over the black one that you have.

*Yeti-* I believe that Ron could get a good price for his.

Sorry Ron they all look the same…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Unfortunately, our friend s camper *was attacked by buzzards!!* Tore up their roof. That is second time it has happened to them in as many years!!!! Last time was like a $15K fix!!!* The dang buzzards are federally protected (Lord only knows why)*. They have become a big nuisance at the campgrounds with hundreds in a flock. They also tore up another camper while we were there and a jeep as well…....
> 
> *- W2Woodworks*


Welcome back. Sorry about those buzzards… Over at another couple of closed threads, I was referred to as an "old Buzzard" so I have kept this a closing theme when saying good night. There was one old guy there that referred to them as crows…

Nite all…










Here are a couple of more that I used. I deleted the names for privacy concerns…










and this…










......................................................................................................................


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* Foot care and concerns are a priority for me. I won't try to lecture you on feet, but I do talk to others about them…


----------



## OzarkJim

> Trip to the local Urgent Care Center….Spot on the underside of the Right foot…the thick, brittle skin by the ball of the foot…decide to split wide open….Makes it a bit rough to walk around…..
> 
> They shaved to rest of the "slab" down….Triple Sec and a bandaid…go pick up a scription…
> 
> processing photos from this afternoon s shoptime…film at 2300 hrs…
> 
> - bandit571


I have had issues with the balls of my feet splitting as well (particularly if I wear boots for some reason). I found that udder cream (used by dairies) works great to keep the skin soft and stop the splitting. I know we can go places with the primary use but the darn stuff does work….......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nightly wrap up…

W2 good advice for the moisturizer. I use a product called Euricine
https://www.eucerinus.com/products/original/eucerin-original-healing-soothing-repair-creme

Good day and a praise report. My 95 yr old Mother was reevaluated from assisted living and improved to Independent living. Proud of Mom tonight…

Finished a little shop time test run on some lasered fonts…










Prepare for school and off to bed…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite everybody…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Politicians are a lot like a baby s diaper….both need to be changed often…and usually for the same reason…
> 
> - bandit571


No doubt about that )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


that's the new world ;((


----------



## EricFai

DW, good for your Mom. Sounds like she will have her own apartment in the facility. That is good news.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken, including one for the right foot. Too dang early in the morning for me..

Used to remember when it being a FRIDAY, meant something good….

Waiting on the second eyeball to wake up. So far, Uncle Charles seems to have left the building…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

>


Like another topic… how many have bled your compressor… how many have shoved that dip stick up your chocolate starfish…

We are the prime candidates for *bowel cancer*... when was the last time you indulged? Off your rrrs, get it done.


----------



## bandit571

Welcome to the Woodshed, Duck!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- * Thx for your thoughts. Mom is doing fine…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Welcome to the Woodshed, Duck!
> 
> - bandit571


I appreciate the kind words *bandit*... though my view of LJ is diminishing and my tenure is fast declining.

Nevertheless, being a *bowl cancer* survivor I don't believe enough exposure is placed and the last time I tried to stress this point, I got deleted by my "buddy" *RTT*...

Enough said, take care all you old farts, while you still can… FART (through your BUM)!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The reason for my post on foot care? Some people put their foot in their mouth. This is my way to welcome the Duck here. *For those who are not familiar with the Duck here*, from my perspective as a Lumberjock…

He is a "word smith"

Has a vast collection of Festool and Ryobi tools

And for us laser owners he owns and has a vast knowledge of a beautiful *Trotec laser*- IMO the best of the best

and yes Duck I am scheduled for a colonoscopy in September, which is good advice for all…

Good to hear from you… and here is an honor that is only given to a few for their accomplishments in life…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning guys

Wife tested positive for covid. I suspect it was on the golf trip with the ladies.

She has cold like symptoms. I tested negative, but I expect to get covid. We are vax'd and boosted. I will be in the house and shop for a while.

Thanks for commenting on my latest project. Mahogony table from Irma (2017 hurricane)

Check out Metalbasedesign out of WA. One man show selling table bases. A good product.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It Now Costs $300,000 to Raise a Child*










The cost of raising a child through high school has risen to more than $300,000 because of inflation that is running close to a four-decade high, according to a Brookings Institution estimate

https://www.wsj.com/articles/it-now-costs-300-000-to-raise-a-child-11660864334


----------



## bigblockyeti

No chocolate starfish dipstick for me yet but just into my 40's the doc didn't see it as priority and the only family history I have is a first cousin once removed that had colon cancer and beat it but was bad enough at one point he needed a chemo port. Gastrointerologists are apparently pushing for a first poop chute deep probe at 45 instead of 50 but there's pushback from insurance companies because CEOs need yacht fuel and NetJets hours.

Dad had his feet "fixed" back in 2013 to the tune of ~$80K, all most all of which was covered by insurance. If you looked at them today, it would seem like a poor deal, I'm sure they're better than they would have been but yikes!


----------



## 987Ron

DW Often wonder haw they arrive at their conclusion in these types of estimates. Son the Phd in Stat often laughs at some of these as inane. For instance adding in part of the rent, part of the phone bill, etc. But perhaps they wanted a big house kids or not. etc.

Of to the vet for a test so she can get her refill of heartworm meds. Wife has other "errands" to run, I get to be the driver. Whoopee. Not my idea of fun, but she did make a great breakfast and the coffee was ready when I got up. Tit for tat. She is good at that. Fair.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* my philosophy is…

*read everything, listen to everybody, and then make up your own mind*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Interesting morning here at the Shed. Prepare for school… keep the posts coming.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> No chocolate starfish dipstick for me yet but just into my 40 s the doc didn t see it as priority and the only family history


Now I see why I avoid this bloody thread… and others.

i'M ALL RIGHT JACK! COVID only hits people over 70… What a load of ********************! You may be alright Jack But there are others under 40 that may not be as complacent as you.

My test was just for the "hell of it"... no symptoms, no warning. I am alive to crap on to you because I DID!

How the hell can we accept such negative feedback…

Please don't answer with your crap, as I really don't want to get into a pissing contest with a negaative!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck-* You made a valid point earlier. Not everybody listens or follows advice but good knowledge must be shared.

I may agree but others may not but that is life. Thank you for your advice, and let's get the knowledge out there… IMO it is needed advice…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Has anyone worked with wire like this before?



















I'm planning on a shallow, temporary burial carrying a max of 125V @ 30A from a NEMA 14-30R on the side of the outdoor panel (in a weather tight receptacle cover) feeding a NEMA TT-30R on a temporary pole also in a weather tight box/receptacle cover. No load RMS voltage is 122V and through 145' at a full 30A I'm getting a voltage drop of 7.48% which is still in spec. Does anything about this project seem terribly suspect, other than a shallow burial depth?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...
> I may agree but others may not but that is life.,,,


Call me *Richard Cranium*... I just cannot comprehend the mentality of the general populous. I'm gusessing they believe that the world is still bloody flat and EV will not require electricity.

I keep getting sucked in to comment…but leave with a "keep safe"..., ********************… i say that far too often now!


----------



## OzarkJim

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> that s the new world ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


So true!!


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales today….other than a stop for Ice Cream….I wound up buying one item..









Price tag said 25 cents….









Even has a thing of spare leads. And a small protractor, with 2 scales… The Compass can be set for 2 (SHARP!) points….a point & lead…or a fountain pen and point, for those that "Draft" in Ink.

Eugene B. Baehr & Sons…....Stamford, Conn. 06904


----------



## OzarkJim

> Yard sales today….other than a stop for Ice Cream….I wound up buying one item..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price tag said 25 cents….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even has a thing of spare leads. And a small protractor, with 2 scales… The Compass can be set for 2 (SHARP!) points….a point & lead…or a fountain pen and point, for those that "Draft" in Ink.
> 
> Eugene B. Baehr & Sons…....Stamford, Conn. 06904
> 
> - bandit571


Brings back some memories! And a lot cheaper than a year subscription to Sketch up!!


----------



## controlfreak

I put off my colonoscopy because of no family history until my wife put her foot down at age 57. I had several polyps removed a couple requiring staples to close. I got put on a three year schedule and went back this year and had a clean bill of health. I was put back on the 10 year window so I may not need but one more (not sure if 80 need one).

Its the easy way to avoid a lot of pain and suffering, do it! It reminds me of people failing a drug test, it's a one question test and they tell you what the question is before you take it.


----------



## splintergroup

I remember having one of those as a kid, standard school supply item back then.
All the new ones are plastic, probably because kids can chew on them and not damage their teeth. Probably don't have the prongs either to prevent stabbings.

The college book store always had nice German sets at a great price, just wish I had stocked up back then knowing what I know now 8^)


----------



## bandit571

Trip to Hobby Lobby, today…..very dangerous place….stocked up on some hardware items….hinges, latches, handles…$17.77 counting sales tax….Was getting a bit low on such items…..puts a crimp in box making…


----------



## OzarkJim

> Trip to Hobby Lobby, today…..very dangerous place…
> 
> I hold my wifes hand every time she goes in there. Not because I am romantic, but it is cheaper if she only has one free hand…...


----------



## Peteybadboy

> No chocolate starfish dipstick for me yet but just into my 40 s the doc didn t see it as priority and the only family history I have is a first cousin once removed that had colon cancer and beat it but was bad enough at one point he needed a chemo port. Gastrointerologists are apparently pushing for a first poop chute deep probe at 45 instead of 50 but there s pushback from insurance companies because CEOs need yacht fuel and NetJets hours.
> 
> Dad had his feet "fixed" back in 2013 to the tune of ~$80K, all most all of which was covered by insurance. If you looked at them today, it would seem like a poor deal, I m sure they re better than they would have been but yikes!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yetti when I turned 40 wife sent me for a colonoscopy. Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Peteybadboy

> ...
> I may agree but others may not but that is life.,,,
> 
> Call me *Richard Cranium*... I just cannot comprehend the mentality of the general populous. I m gusessing they believe that the world is still bloody flat and EV will not require electricity.
> 
> I keep getting sucked in to comment…but leave with a "keep safe"..., ********************… i say that far too often now!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Hey Duck, err Richard,

That is the questions I ask of EV proud owners. What powers your electricity? Ahh, so your EV runs on oil.

I get blank stares. some blinking eyes, no sound


----------



## OzarkJim

> ...
> I may agree but others may not but that is life.,,,
> 
> Call me *Richard Cranium*... I just cannot comprehend the mentality of the general populous. I m gusessing they believe that the world is still bloody flat and EV will not require electricity.
> 
> I keep getting sucked in to comment…but leave with a "keep safe"..., ********************… i say that far too often now!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Hey Duck, err Richard,
> 
> That is the questions I ask of EV proud owners. What powers your electricity? Ahh, so your EV runs on oil.
> 
> I get blank stares. some blinking eyes, no sound
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I don't want to dive too deep into this pool as it could be considered political. BUT I agree with you!!!

EVs depreciate something like 80% in just two years. You have to replace the batteries (at least $8K with disposal and installation) at about 60K miles and in many cases the batteries are worth more than the car at that point!! On that point alone only a fool would buy one today! But considering the total lack of infrastrucre in most of the country and how long it takes to recharge them on a long trip….....

Call me when EVs can be charged as fast as a conventional vehicle and can tow my 5th wheel and or bass boat. They may well get there eventually but as a tax payer I am NOT willing to subsidize them doing so particularly at the cost of our economy!

Keep safe and bless your heart.


----------



## DS

> Interesting morning here at the Shed. Prepare for school… keep the posts coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We learn algebra to program computers how to do woodworking, yes?

What did I win???


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Call me when EVs can be charged as fast as a conventional vehicle and can tow my 5th wheel and or bass boat. They may well get there eventually but as a tax payer I am NOT willing to subsidize them doing so particularly at the cost of our economy!
> 
> Keep safe and bless your heart.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Too late.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Interesting morning here at the Shed. Prepare for school… keep the posts coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> We learn algebra to program computers how to do woodworking, yes?
> 
> *What did I win???*
> 
> - DS


You prize is a black Laguna T- shirt…


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Like another topic… how many have bled your compressor… how many have shoved that dip stick up your chocolate starfish…
> 
> We are the prime candidates for *bowel cancer*... when was the last time you indulged? Off your rrrs, get it done.
> 
> I blead my compressor, and I get checked on a regular basis. (i.e. digital) exam. I was at "risk" now I am not. But I go to get checked.
> 
> Who wants to die from not getting checked?
> 
> No me
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## DS

> Interesting morning here at the Shed. Prepare for school… keep the posts coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> We learn algebra to program computers how to do woodworking, yes?
> 
> *What did I win???*
> 
> - DS
> 
> You prize is a black Laguna T- shirt…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I wonder how the customer service is on a Black t-shirt? ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Funny guy. Great to see you here…


----------



## bandit571

The one I have had for a couple years ( Laguna black T-shirt) tended to shirt a bit…

Corners 3 and 4 are done…and 2 dados for the handle are done….film at 2300hrs…

Been a busy day…too busy for a Friday…


----------



## EricFai

We learned algebra so we could get through life.


----------



## EricFai

The cabinet refacing is coming to a close. Now I have been asked to build a custom pantry cabinet which includes drawers and a swing out pantry kit.

Link to project for those interested in viewing.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/424008


----------



## bandit571

Alegbra I, and Algebra II….skipped Trig class….was busy down in Shop class…










and…









And..









Corners are done…no glue, just yet…









2 dados were laid out..









Sawn..









Chiseled..









happens with a sharp chisel…and dry fitted…









That will be for a handle, to lift the tray out of the box…









May add some curves to the handle…tomorrow…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric-

Nice work. I checked it out over on projects…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, I use the woodpile parts also. The tray is looking good. What about just a long hole in the center piece to get fingers in to lift it out of the box?


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Ron-* my philosophy is…
> 
> *read everything, listen to everybody, and then make up your own mind*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too many doing that! We need more critical thinkers ;(( I only heard one shot today on the arterial below and behind the house or the developments on the other side of it. There were 2 fatal home invasions in the last 24 hours. AZ was involved with a WA violent criminal today. He is in the hospital but will be extradited to our sheriff's nephew's county.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Alegbra I, and Algebra II….skipped Trig class….was busy down in Shop class…
> 
> - bandit571


Nice work bandit. I had trig. Required for my apprenticeship. Handy for calculating sight setting out to 1,000 yards too ) The first minority sent to me for electrical training could not read a tape measure. Every mark between the inches was half ;(( Not sure how I could train him to scale 1/8" drawings. A competitively bid job is not the place to teach 3rd grade arithmetic ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I get to stay up past my 8:30 bedtime- I'll watch more of the Hobbit until I doze off…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ...
> I may agree but others may not but that is life.,,,
> 
> Call me *Richard Cranium*... I just cannot comprehend the mentality of the general populous. I m gusessing they believe that the world is still bloody flat and EV will not require electricity.
> 
> I keep getting sucked in to comment…but leave with a "keep safe"..., ********************… i say that far too often now!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Hey Duck, err Richard,
> 
> That is the questions I ask of EV proud owners. What powers your electricity? Ahh, so your EV runs on oil.
> 
> I get blank stares. some blinking eyes, no sound
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I don t want to dive too deep into this pool as it could be considered political. BUT I agree with you!!!
> 
> EVs depreciate something like 80% in just two years. You have to replace the batteries (at least $8K with disposal and installation) at about 60K miles and in many cases the batteries are worth more than the car at that point!! On that point alone only a fool would buy one today! But considering the total lack of infrastrucre in most of the country and how long it takes to recharge them on a long trip….....
> 
> Call me when EVs can be charged as fast as a conventional vehicle and can tow my 5th wheel and or bass boat. They may well get there eventually but as a tax payer I am NOT willing to subsidize them doing so particularly at the cost of our economy!
> 
> Keep safe and bless your heart.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


We have passed the apex of civilization. ;((


----------



## EricFai

I had math all through high school. Started with algebra in the 8th grade and finished with pre-calulis. That was hard. Then in college I ended up being a student Tudor, for the algebra.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I had math all through high school. Started with algebra in the 8th grade and finished with pre-calulis. That was hard. Then in college I ended up being a student Tudor, for the algebra.
> 
> - Eric


Our school was so small we had algebra, geometry, and advanced algebra or trig alternating years. The advanced algebra was a 2-year course. The teacher started some of us at both ends of the book ) Our grandsons are getting college credits for math in high school and taking calculus. The oldest has one more level of calc in college. His LB will complete calc in his senior year in HS.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* here is a song that I play in Algebra classes…

*We're Doin' Algebra-* a song about solving equations


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I had math all through high school. Started with algebra in the 8th grade and finished with pre-calulis. That was hard. Then in college I ended up being a student Tudor, for the algebra.
> 
> - Eric


algebra in the 8th grade wasn't an option for me. Milking 80 head of cows after school tutoring was not an option ;(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max great job with the grandkids…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, DNA should get more credit than I do  Paternal gpa calculated how much lumber it takes to build a barn in his head before anyone could do it on paper. The other half is from mom.

Today another grandson, the one that bought his first house when he was 21 and a building maintenance man, told me about an episode when he had 3 years of experience. A building he operated had solar loading in the afternoon. The HVAC system had an air handler for each pair of floors. He called for a meeting of the HVAC engineers, his boss with over 30 years' experience, and the contractors who worked on the building. There were 15 or 20 people there. His question was how to program the air handler to use the temp sensors for the VAV boxes and room temps to anticipate the room temps before solar loading got out of control in the building and it was too hot all afternoon. Nobody had an answer ;( 2 weeks later, no one remembered the meeting. He learned enough about the system to reprogram it and keep the offices comfortable on sunny days.

That reminded me of lots of HVAC control jobs I did. The designs did not take advantage of the digital capabilities of the computer system. They may as well have just saved the money and installed the thermostat the factory set the air handler up for )

On the flip side of that coin, I did a Lazy B contract that was computer control of the plant chillers. It was a 10-year plan. The digital controls saved so much money in 6 months that they abandon the 10-year plan and built a new chiller building and installed the new system. The engineer on that job was one of the best I ever knew


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, The reason I think it is DNA is the grandson who will finish college credits for calculus in high school has an IQ they could not keep his attention long enough to measure when he was in 2nd grade. That district does not move kids up and skip grades. Our granddaughter in another district gave her the option of skipping several grades. She chose to stay with her own age group.


----------



## EricFai

Topa, sounds like you have some good grandkids, who will go far in life. Maybe even start a movement to make some changes in this country. We need more kids like that.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hmmm? I thought I learned algebra - so I could "trust the safe and effective Science?"

Anyway, that was long ago. Nowadays I like to sit back on occasion with my favorite beverage (coffee) and ponder the deeper questions of Life.

Such as:

Was Puff the Magic Dragon a pothead?

Did Tonto have a crush on the Lone Ranger?

Who was cooler, Butch Cassidy (Newman), or the Sundance Kid (Redford)?

Was Colonel Klink really incompetant, or just sly?

Is it ever the right day to quit sniffing glue?

Wasnt it already over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?

Was he really "walking here, walking here," or just kinda hobbling?

Was it ever a good day in Vietnam?

Was Lucy hotter than Mary Tyler Moore?

Can you do other things when you put your lips together and blow?

It is possible to ever "leave the Cannoli?"

Was Dennis the Menace truly a menace, or just spritely?

Doesnt Houston always have a problem?

What happens if you talk about Fight Club?

Why do women require men to "get in touch" with their feelings, and then get confrontational when they do?

Would a bigger boat have helped?

Why werent folks "getting busy" on Gilligans island?

Wouldnt Dirty Harry have been more intimidating if he had carried a snub-nose 48?

Were the Addams Family anarchists or capitalists?

Where did penny-candy go?

Why is Baseball a National Sport, and the SoapBox Derby isnt?

Wasnt Godzilla just misunderstood and lonely?

Werent Charlies Angels devils too?

And the most important question of all - what is a Twinkie made from?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

How could you be focused on these questions when the child mullet contest is this weekend!? I do wonder if Gilligan was having the best time of his life however.

It's a feature of the NY post today.

I think the kid with the American flag on the side of his head is going to win.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…pills(5 of them) taken….2 sausage patties in a toasted English Muffin….

The 2nd Hobbit movie….pay attention when they show the inside of Beorm's house…..at all the wood carving, and the tools used…never mind the ax he uses to split firewood with, in the morning….Beorm stood 8' tall, and that ax came up to his shoulder….

About to go and check out a few Yard/Garage Sales, this morning…as for Hobby Lobby?









This wasn't TOO bad, but..









Even some fancy feet, and hinges…









And…some handles…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* I'll let the other questions pass- But according to John Belushi he stated that the germans bombed Pearl Harbor in the movie Animal House…






*Bandit-* Thx for the Hobbit updates… I stop and pause the movie to get a better explanation, for example

*The truth about Gandalf*
A look at the origin, powers, death, and rebirth of a mysterious-but-beloved character

https://www.polygon.com/lord-of-the-rings/22296103/gandalf-death-powers-origin-explained

I woke up naturally at 5am… as the saying goes, "early to bed, early to rise, make a man …........" until around noon when I need a nap…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-* An Electrician's Bag










Explanation of the bag below

https://www.lifeofanarchitect.com/an-electricians-bag/


----------



## splintergroup

> Even some fancy feet, and hinges…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And…some handles…
> 
> - bandit571


Be sure to read those warning statements and try not to eat the hinges!


----------



## bandit571

Saturday Yard Sales….spent almost as much as I did at Hobby Lobby…









$1 for all 3 items….I have the adapter for that bit…Irwin 3" #1 Phillips….and some outside calipers…

Next dollar bill?









A Square (Stanley? 8") and a Craftsman( Millers Falls?) block plane…No. 107-37032B….needs a wee bit of cleaning up?

And..









EC Stearns & Co. Tenon cutter…1/4" to 1-1/4" Price tag said $20…was able to get it for $15….

As for the bottom of me feet….








Will give this a try out…


----------



## OzarkJim

Morning all


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ya!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lunch- Stromboli and a Gator Aid Blue


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 every day and night…* otherwise your feet may be like Bilbo Baggins


----------



## Peteybadboy

Today's work

Took some Epe from the car garage into my shop.

Cut up and glued up 6 of 6 blanks for Tops. Found out I need a temp glue up table. I

two sawhorses and an old piece of plywood and everything is glued up.

Tomorrow start on the base.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *For Top Max-* An Electrician's Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explanation of the bag below
> 
> https://www.lifeofanarchitect.com/an-electricians-bag/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


R U sure? )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, sounds like you have some good grandkids, who will go far in life. Maybe even start a movement to make some changes in this country. We need more kids like that.
> 
> - Eric


Thanks. The kids got lucky, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did Tonto have a crush on the Lone Ranger?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No doubt.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- this is why I posted to see if this was legitimate in your opinion, which is well respected…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- this is why I posted to see if this was legitimate in your opinion, which is well respected…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


looks legitimate


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Did Tonto have a crush on the Lone Ranger?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *No doubt.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Lone Ranger is an American icon…*
*Ke-mo sah-bee* (/ˌkiːmoʊˈsɑːbiː/; often spelled kemo sabe, kemosabe or kimosabe) is the term used by the fictional Native American sidekick Tonto as the "Native American" name for the Lone Ranger in the American television and radio programs The Lone Ranger. Derived from gimoozaabi, an Ojibwe and Potawatomi word that may mean "he/she looks out in secret",[1] it has been occasionally translated as "trusty scout" (the first Lone Ranger TV episode, 1949) or "faithful friend".[2]


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A guy on Nextdoor explained the problem in Wicked World ;(( "A month ago I had a home invasion ( a man with a hatchet) he has been 100% identified. The prosecutors have not charged him." That was on the other side of town ;((


----------



## EricFai

I read a story this morning about a break in (in this little community) that ate some watermelon and had a soda.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did Tonto have a crush on the Lone Ranger?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *No doubt.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Lone Ranger is an American icon…*
> *Ke-mo sah-bee* (/ˌkiːmoʊˈsɑːbiː/; often spelled kemo sabe, kemosabe or kimosabe) is the term used by the fictional Native American sidekick Tonto as the "Native American" name for the Lone Ranger in the American television and radio programs The Lone Ranger. Derived from gimoozaabi, an Ojibwe and Potawatomi word that may mean "he/she looks out in secret",[1] it has been occasionally translated as "trusty scout" (the first Lone Ranger TV episode, 1949) or "faithful friend".[2]
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"Did you know that the Lone Ranger was based on a real lawman? That man was U.S. Deputy Marshal Bass Reeves! Reeves was born a slave in 1838. When the Civil War broke out, Reeves' master enlisted and brought his slave with him."


----------



## OzarkJim

Building a Spa Room for the wife. The hot tub is up and running and the walls and ceiling are in place. Sound system and mood lighting installed. But still need to build exterior doors and install a window to look at waterfall. There will be a shower in the corner behind tub.

The DREAM is to sit in the hot tub and watch the waterfall thru the snow!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I read a story this morning about a break in (in this little community) that ate some watermelon and had a soda.
> 
> - Eric


That sounds too good to be true. Wish Wicked World returned that that level ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Building a Spa Room for the wife. The hot tub is up and running and the walls and ceiling are in place. Sound system and mood lighting installed. But still need to build exterior doors and install a window to look at waterfall. There will be a shower in the corner behind tub.
> 
> The DREAM is to sit in the hot tub and watch the waterfall thru the snow!!
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Hope the dream comes true


----------



## splintergroup

*True meaning of Kemosabe*
(Sorry DW, it's Gary Larson and he knows stuff…)


----------



## bandit571

Nasty Thunderstorm rumbling through, at the moment…looking like a noisey Gulley-washer going on…20 mph winds, too….

All the yard sale items have been rehabbed…photos later…I hope..


----------



## OzarkJim

> Nasty Thunderstorm rumbling through, at the moment…looking like a noisey Gulley-washer going on…20 mph winds, too….
> 
> All the yard sale items have been rehabbed…photos later…I hope..
> 
> - bandit571


Yep, yard sales, washing a car or fishing, might as well be rain dances! LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Building a Spa Room for the wife. The hot tub is up and running and the walls and ceiling are in place. Sound system and mood lighting installed. But still need to build exterior doors and install a window to look at waterfall. There will be a shower in the corner behind tub.
> 
> The DREAM is to sit in the hot tub and watch the waterfall thru the snow!!
> 
> - W2Woodworks












(this is DW's +1)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Splinter, Splinter… As long as there is no lampooning of the Hobbit… :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "Did you know that the Lone Ranger was based on a real lawman? That man was U.S. Deputy Marshal Bass Reeves! Reeves was born a slave in 1838. When the Civil War broke out, Reeves master enlisted and brought his slave with him."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No, I did not. This is why I refer to your posts as "wise"...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I read a story this morning about a break in (in this little community) that ate some watermelon and had a soda.
> 
> - Eric


They could have left some DNA evidence?


----------



## EricFai

> I read a story this morning about a break in (in this little community) that ate some watermelon and had a soda.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> They could have left some DNA evidence?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You never know what to believe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A real-life Hobbit house…* with more photos…

http://www.home-designing.com/a-gorgeous-real-world-hobbit-house-in-scotland

and this may be a future CNC project…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not sure I am wise, just full of surprise  The chity disagrees with you ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I read a story this morning about a break in (in this little community) that ate some watermelon and had a soda.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> They could have left some DNA evidence?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Everywhere you go has DNA evidence.


----------



## EricFai

The Hobbit House is cool.


----------



## OzarkJim

That is a lot of great detail in that Hobbit house. Even the toilet fits into the theme LOL…..

While it is really cool to look at, my 6'2" frame would be a little cramped vertically like the wizard.


----------



## EricFai

Yea, but for a retreate rental, it would draw a crowd, like the tree houses.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe too far to fly down to Hobbiton, NZ?

At least there…Trolls can't travel around in daylight….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ancient alien theorists believe Hobits and Faries in Ireland were riding UFOs when they came to Earth. Lots of evidence like the biggest structure ever built on earth out of giant rock. How did they do that 3000 years ago?


----------



## bandit571

It was the "little people" of course…Begorrah!


----------



## EricFai

> Ancient alien theorists believe Hobits and Faries in Ireland were riding UFOs when they came to Earth. Lots of evidence like the biggest structure ever built on earth out of giant rock. How did they do that 3000 years ago?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


So they were Druids.


----------



## bandit571

Saturday rehabs..before..









and after.
.








A side view of the plane…









Next 2..









And that tenon cutter..









That has a scale to set the depth stop…









and the base..









Might have a case to store the cutter in?









Hmmm, build a case, then find a tool that fits…?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- I'm running low on acorns…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- *Over at that mystery plane forum, where you posted… Could that machine be this as shown in the video?

*Restoring The Japanese Machine Plow Plane*






Teaser in the video, he explains why they are called machines…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lately, I have been using the table saw with an acrylic cutting blade. I needed to prepare a quick place to change to my favorite wood blade. Also, the red stands out as a memory trigger to find it…

It is my traditional Trotec material with a 3m adhesive backing from the manufacturer…


----------



## EricFai

Those cleaned up nicely Bandit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ancient alien theorists believe Hobits and Faries in Ireland were riding UFOs when they came to Earth. Lots of evidence like the biggest structure ever built on earth out of giant rock. How did they do that 3000 years ago?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> So they were Druids.
> 
> - Eric


They came too )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit- I m running low on acorns…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll give virtual gold coins )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

> - Desert_Woodworker


All the times I have had one of those in my hand and I never once…...

Another bit of useful information: If you pour Jamison Irish Whiskey in the bottom of that cup it will prevent root beer from foaming…...Helps reduce gas induced acid reflux issues….


----------



## OzarkJim

> Lately, I have been using the table saw with an acrylic cutting blade. I needed to prepare a quick place to change to my favorite wood blade. Also, the red stands out as a memory trigger to find it…
> 
> It is my traditional Trotec material with a 3m adhesive backing from the manufacturer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


This gives me some ideals. My wife has a Cricut vinyl machine….....


----------



## moke

Earlier there was discussion on electric cars….I saw a youtube on the power consumption that will be needed to power a US full of Electric cars…..considering the electric car consumes roughly 25 times the amount of power of the average refrigerator and the average family has two vehicles, the estimated time until the power grid collapses is measured in minutes. Maybe my friend Topa could comment as to it's accuracy. You know, some one who actually know instead of internet speculation….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*W2-* The red cup was news to me. Your Jameson's comment was funny… The Circuit cutter is ideal for this type of stuff- post a pic when you make one. It is no fun when you can't find something that you know you have

:>(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* you have night duty here… long day but a good day for me…

Nite everybody…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


NEVER HAD ONE IN MY HAND )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Earlier there was discussion on electric cars….I saw a youtube on the power consumption that will be needed to power a US full of Electric cars…..considering the electric car consumes roughly 25 times the amount of power of the average refrigerator and the average family has two vehicles, the estimated time until the power grid collapses is measured in minutes. Maybe my friend Topa could comment as to it s accuracy. You know, some one who actually know instead of internet speculation….
> 
> - moke


I never did any calcs, but it is obvious the power grid cannot power all our vehicles )


----------



## Ark68SS

> - Desert_Woodworker


Umm, 70?? 
BillL


----------



## controlfreak

EV, what could possibly go wrong when the entire country plugs in their chargers at 6PM every day, adjusts their thermostat and fires up the oven.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Have enough trouble while trying to microwave breakfast, AND have the AC Unit running…

Will try to cut the handle to shape, and then try a glue up of that tray….

Welcome Ark68SS!


----------



## splintergroup

> - bandit571


I like that look, same patina as an old rifle that has lost it's bluing from years of handling!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Slept in at 6:46 am PSTime…

Welcome, Ark 68SS…

Top Max- Thx for doing night duty


----------



## moke

> - Desert_Woodworker


I was kind of surprised DW, that they actually have measurements….so how old was I ….I was yesterday….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Uhhmm? Today-years-old.


> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Umm, 70??
> BillL
> 
> - Ark68SS


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Something like 90% of new cars bought in Norway are EVs. Thing is, up there, they have massive hydro-electric power supply. Their systems can handle it. Also, not so many folks live there. Denmark could also probably transition fairly well, because wind.

The big-boy countries? Nope. Not going to happen.

But here´s the thing most have not considered because they are thinking about this as though everyone who has a car now will someday have an EV car. What if the goal is not for Everyone to have an EV, but rather, for the majority to have NO Car at all? To use mass-transit for the majority of people, and perhaps, to rent a car when necessary, and affordable? To price the average citizen out of the market so they have no choice except to use mass-transit.
Well, if that sounds crazy, then jump on over to the World Economic Forum website for more information, because that is THE PLAN. Their plan. And when you hear all the National leaders using the exact same terminology, then it is not a major leap to consider that (they) are all on board.

Going a different route, the old cement factory here on Majorca was turned into a hydrogen-production facility recently. The great thing about using hydrogen for fuel is that the waste is Water!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Moke and Brian-* this was new to me on the red cup. Maybe we can use the knowledge at a party or a bar bet.

Hydrogen would be the best, but corporations and governments are moving toward electric. At my age, I will only see the beginning of this movement. I do like to follow this movement and read articles by Jim Farley CEO of Ford Mo Co

Here are some articles from him…

*Ford CEO Jim Farley Says Chinese EV Companies Will Come To U.S.*
https://fordauthority.com/2022/08/ford-ceo-jim-farley-says-chinese-ev-companies-will-come-to-u-s/

*Here Are the 11 Cheapest Electric Vehicles You Can Buy*
https://www.cars.com/articles/here-are-the-11-cheapest-electric-vehicles-you-can-buy-439849/

*Top 10 Electric Vehicles for ANY Budget in 2022* (you tube video)





IMO on infrastructure- Nuclear Power but who wants them in your backyard… I have a new truck with only 2000 miles, don't drive much so I should be good for a few more years.

I hope others post more on this subject…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is one for you woodworker fishermen-*



















https://www.walmart.com/ip/Drill-Paddle-Handheld-Trolling-Motor/106288096


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Uhhmm? Today-years-old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Umm, 70??
> BillL
> 
> - Ark68SS
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## Peteybadboy

todays work:

Building 6 outdoor end tables out of Epe.

Six tops and 24 legs in batch mode.

Small tables top 9" wide, 21" long, 21" high. 3 1/2 to 4 hrs in so far. Shop is configured well as I can tell.

I had a plug mounted in the Ceiling for a drop down, Trouble is the cord wants to wiggle out of the socket and its 10+ feet high. Any solutions for keeping it in the socket?



















Wife feeling better (covid) I have her in quarantine. I tested neg.

The puppy turned one today. She has learned to bark at the wall to get me to take her out. Bark at the bowl for food. If she wants to play she barks at me.

A least 5 more days of wife in quarantine. I can go out  staying away from people for sure


----------



## EricFai

> *Here is one for you woodworker fishermen-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Drill-Paddle-Handheld-Trolling-Motor/106288096
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That looks like a *********************************** type of thing. But I'm sure it would work. I'll go with a MinKota just the same.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* I will go with my Milwaukee and the BIG battery…


----------



## bandit571

Drilled a hole..









Just a starter hole..









For a machine..









To work out of….afraid I am not much of a scrollsaw artist 









Then a brush, a bottle of glue and a few clamps..









Including one to pull things square..









Letting this sit a while…before I glue the tray's bottom on..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> todays work:
> 
> Building 6 outdoor end tables out of Epe.
> 
> Six tops and 24 legs in batch mode.
> 
> Small tables top 9" wide, 21" long, 21" high. 3 1/2 to 4 hrs in so far. Shop is configured well as I can tell.
> 
> *I had a plug mounted in the Ceiling for a drop down, Trouble is the cord wants to wiggle out of the socket and its 10+ feet high. Any solutions for keeping it in the socket?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Nice news on the wife and dog… Your woodworking is very nice and enjoyable. I give out an acorn as a +1…










*As for the loose socket- this is a question for Top Max…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* nice work…


----------



## bandit571

There was an old movie….about some guy building his "Dream House".....did you ever watch it, just to watch the REAL Carpenters at work? As for the crew the movie followed..no way would I ever hire THAT crew….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For the win!!!!!!!!!

*Clip HD | Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House *






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Blandings_Builds_His_Dream_House#:~:text=Blandings%20Builds%20His%20Dream%20House%20is%20a%201948%20American%20comedy,Myrna%20Loy%2C%20and%20Melvyn%20Douglas.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

for *Top Max-* what is going on up there?

*Amid rising numbers of attacks on Seattle firefighters, union seeks better protections*

https://komonews.com/news/local/40-attacks-in-four-months-directed-at-seattle-firefighters


----------



## EricFai

Looks like a nice little teay there Bandit. Nicely done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> for *Top Max-* what is going on up there?
> 
> *Amid rising numbers of attacks on Seattle firefighters, union seeks better protections*
> 
> https://komonews.com/news/local/40-attacks-in-four-months-directed-at-seattle-firefighters
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Pro-crime legislature controlled by the largest chity in the state, ********************tatle ;(( Psychologists say the vast majority of people are only able to consider one variable at a time in decision-making processes ;( Add that to the fact most Politicians are ideologues and will not consider facts, you have a recipe for disaster ;((( Courts have ruled drug possession is legal. The legislature restricted the police's ability to address criminal activity. 3rd and Pike in downtown ********************tatle and the international district have been open-air drug markets for years. Many other cities buy one-way tickets to ********************tatle for their homeless populations. No chity officials will admit they have drug gangs except Everett according to Q13 news. Most violent criminals are 14 to 21 years old and doing turf wars for their drug gangs.

King County Executive Dow Constantine is planning to close the King County jail in downtown Seattle in 2025. He says there are better options than incarceration. We need to see those options reducing the crime that is increasing close to 50% every year. Actions speak much louder than words. His opposition to cooperating with the Feds deporting convicted criminals who killed 3 people before the pandemic. One alien convict running free killed an elderly lady and stole her car on the east side. He killed another man on Snoqualmie Pass to steal his pickup. Another killed the victim who testified against him in his sex abuse trial. We desperately need government officials who have empathy for law-abiding taxpayers rather than career criminals.

Dow is closing the teenage detention center and judges say their brains have not developed to know right from wrong. We need to have existing gun laws enforced restricting those under 21 from carrying firearms. Yesterday the news reported a 12-year-old driving a stolen vehicle. You need to be 16 in WA to start drivers training ;( 
Obviously, the Left Wing Wackos are not able to associate legal drugs, lack of drug supply, turf wars, teenage violence, restrictions on police, prosecutors refusing to prosecute, judges releasing career felons with numerous convictions and pending cases on their own recognizance, and the list of irresponsible public officials goes on and on ;(((((((((( Too many variables, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good to have Petey and bandit in the shop


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My shop time today- I needed a small wall shelf for the internet modem. Used the CNC and presto it was cut out…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My shop time today- I needed a small wall shelf for the internet modem. Used the CNC and presto it was cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


too bad we don't have an acorn


----------



## moke

DW- A US company has designed a revolutionary lithium battery. It was designed and R and D done here in the US. It has potential to power a whole house for years with a trickle charge going. The infinite wisdom of the idiots that designed it have sent it to China for manufacture. Now as you can all realize China now has the design…. This all started in 2018…..now somehow the current DC administration is involved…..It was reported on News Nation…I came in late so didn't get all the facts, but certainly sounded like the developers and both of the last administrations have dropped the ball yet again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Moke-* This sort of reminds me of Nicoli Tesla and his inventions squshed by the government and competing capitalists. Sad thing is that some people know about stuff like this but the masses seem not to care.

IMO people need to post and talk about the future, not only for ourselves but the future of America…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

8:30 pm Time to get ready for school on Monday…

Nite all…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Greedy corporate managers rule the US ;(( Thom Hartmann reported on the Chinese manufacturing process years ago. The US corps ship from there to Indonesia where there is no income tax. They sell to a fake company, buy the products back at a much higher price, then sell them in the US at a loss, and take a tax credit ;(

China got big benefits with most favored nation status rather than being in the Cold War. During Slick Willie Clinton's administration communication satellites were sent to China to be launched because NASA fees were too high. China's failure rate was 90%. Destroying all those satellites was unacceptable so Slick Willie's pal gave the Chinese the technology to launch the satellites reliably. The problem was that info was classified as top secret. It is the same technology China needed to hit WA DC with an ICBM ;( The Justice Department started to prosecute the Slick Willie pal. With the stroke of a pen, Slick Willie's executive order exonerated his pal. That should have been considered bribery since the pal was a major contributor and the whole process should have been treason. ;((( Anyway, we have only had 2 or 3 presidents who did not commit treason since Nixon did it by telling North Vietnam to hold out until after the election and he would give them a better deal. The deal extended the war for 5 years ;(( When LBJ's tape recordings were released after the 50-year wait, LBJ and Everett Dirksen were heard discussing Tricky Dick committing treason and the American people not being ready for that information! ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Morning Gents.

So, about 10 days ago I online-ordered a bunch of stuff. Some from China. Some from Japan. And something from Ireland. I already have the stuff from China. I already have the stuff from Japan. And wheres the damn stuff from Ireland? God knows. The EU is a mess.

N. Tesla had it all worked out in the 1920s. He had somewhere on the order of 300 patents, while Einstein had, like, a dozen or so. And whats truly amazing is that most of Teslas ideas came to him in dreams, or a dreamlike state.

"Understanding the significance of: *3-6-9 - is the key to the Universe*" Tesla.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all

Board meeting at 8:30 virtual for me since wife has covid. (she is feeling better)

Imagine this. Our golf club as 3-4 million in the bank earning zero interest. My good friend and board member says if we put this in T bill we can earn 1-2k per week. It took us a month to get the finance committee to get a plan and recommend we approve it (today). I am annoyed the bank did not come to us with this idea. (no surprise) but now they are on my radar. I think we will be interviewing banks.

Once the meeting is over I plan to return to the shop, and crank out end tables.

Wife is not coughing, that is a good sign.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…65 FOGGY degrees outside. Pills(5) taken…Monday? Leave it at that…..plywood panel is now being glued to the bottom of the tray….will let that sit a day

Boss has errands to run…I get to be the Driver..and get a lunch, and a nap in return….

Automotive glass must be in high demand…Son has been working 7 days a week this month….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- I still have these acorns only for you. Nice write-up last evening while I slept…










Waiting for Bandit to post his morning greeting and Ron… I guess if he doesn't post soon then I will be the elder here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brin-* 369… You stumped me so I shall go to Google…

The number 369 is also a symbol of hope. This number is often seen as a reminder that no matter what challenges we face in life, we are never alone. The angels are always with us, guiding and protecting us. Trust that the Universe has your back and know that you will always be supported.

The 369 method is where you write your manifestation 3 times in the morning, 6 times in the afternoon, & 9 times at night. Why are we writing it down in the order stated? This method works the best because 3, 6, and 9 cause unity with the Divine.

He was obsessed with the number 3 and engaged in a number of compulsive behaviors around it. For example, he commonly washed his hands three times in a row and would walk around a building three times before entering. Tesla also hated pearls and refused to talk to women who wore them

*My favorite…*
The number 369 is also a symbol of hope. This number is often seen as a reminder that no matter what challenges we face in life, we are never alone. *The angels are always with us, guiding and protecting us*. Trust that the Universe has your back and know that you will always be supported.


----------



## 987Ron

Here is a little Algebra problem for all. Remember you can start by assuming things like A =B. and anything you do to one side of the equation you must do to the other…..Would have written with division with an underline and the divider under that and use Bsquared etc…..LJ has its limitations. So what is wrong here? Algebra at fault? Does 2 =

Start with:

A = B

AA = AB MULTIPLY EACH SIDE WITH A

AB-BB = AB-BB SUBTRACT BB OR Bsquared FROM EACH SIDE

(A-B)(A+B) = B(A-B) FACTORED STEP 3

(A-B)(A+B)/(A-B) = B(A-B)/(A-B) DIVIDE BOTH SIDES BY (A-B)

A+B= B

B + B = B SINCE A = B REPLACE A WITH B

2B = B

2B/B = B/B DIVIDE BY B

2 = 1

DW do you teach algebra this way?????


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NO!!!! but glad to see you here…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron lets try this one…*

*Which car do you prefer after doing the math? Must show work…

Corvette = Porche or does not equal*

or this…

*Milwaukee = DeWalt or does not equal*

or maybe the "Null set"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

No of letters, 7=6 no. of unique letters 6=6.

Null set is just a zero to me.



> ?


?? on the rest. 2 still = 1.


----------



## 987Ron

Been a long tie since I actually used much Calc or algebra or theory math. Use to be able to show a calc problem where 4 = 2, forgot how, had a flaw actually like the 2=1.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Still have the old standby for those difficult add and subtract weird fractions. Was used in a drafting department in the 50s and 60s.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No of letters, 7=6 no. of unique letters 6=6.
> 
> Null set is just a zero to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?? on the rest. * 2 still = 1.*
> 
> - 987Ron
Click to expand...

*
YES… 2=1 it is called inflation…* what used to cost a dollar now costs 2 dolars


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1*


----------



## 987Ron

There is a pretty good ap for fractions fractions*PLUS* add, subtract, multiply, divide. Long strings of fractions on a drawing are handled easily.


----------



## splintergroup

Sneaking in the number squared is the basis of a lot of these math tricks. Logarithms are another.

Remember complex / imaginary numbers? (I^2 = -1)

The realm of quaternions, which show that traditional associative properties do not apply. Gets more interesting with octonions 8^)


----------



## 987Ron

The answer to the algebra equation where 2 = 1 is (A-B) is zero and division by 0 is undefined in math. Makes for fun with the kids and their math. Let them stew over it a bit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron and Splinter +1, but you are over my middle school kids' heads. I love that imaginary number…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

eleventy 3. Imaginary numbers confirmed.


----------



## 987Ron

Imaginary fraction: *"Just a tad" "gnat's eyebrow"* etc.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My words-*

Lazy

Me

Thoughtful

Talented


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You are off base there, DW, with the 3-6-9 sequence - it is three numbers, not one, yet they are One. The 3-6-9 represent pathways that force energy/information to manifest in material form, like a circuit. 6 is doubly powerful as 3, and 9 is the climax/ultimate. Think of them as a vector from the Third dimension to the Fourth dimension - which Tesla called the FluxField - higher dimensional energy that influences the 3rd dimensional energy circuit. Nowadays it is called the Torus Field - which is how galaxies are created, and atoms.

It looks like this as a model, but you have to understand that it is double what you see, there is a reverse side, where charge is opposite. And imagine two pulses of energy (yin/yang) flowing through the circuit so they are always in opposition.










Link to an explanatory youtube (one which I havent watched, btw). Notice, if you add the other numbers either horizontal or vertical or diagonal, they all sum to one of the other linked numbers - and when you have, for example the number 11, it reduces to 1+1= 2. Also, if you add the 3-6-9 numbers in any way they sum to either 3-6-9. It is beautiful. And Tesla dreamed this model. Experiment with adding those numbers, it is way cool, and blows kids minds. There is also a cool thing going on here with subtraction.

Such as, on the left side:
7+8=15=1+5=6
6+9=6
5+1=6
4+2=6
And on the right side, they all sum to 3.
And horizontally, they all sum to 9.

Add all the numbers on the left, they reduce to the top # 8. Same on the right, they reduce to # 1.

Finally, the Zero-point, which is hard to see in the diagram ( lower center intersection), is where matter is created.

That Number 9 is everywhere if you are looking for it. Take Pi out to 9 numerals and add them, reduces to 9! Same with the Golden Ratio.

https://garylite.com/2018/09/09/the-secret-behind-numbers-369-tesla-code-is-finally-revealed-extended/



> *Brin-* 369… You stumped me so I shall go to Google…
> 
> The number 369 is also a symbol of hope. This number is often seen as a reminder that no matter what challenges we face in life, we are never alone. The angels are always with us, guiding and protecting us. Trust that the Universe has your back and know that you will always be supported.
> 
> The 369 method is where you write your manifestation 3 times in the morning, 6 times in the afternoon, & 9 times at night. Why are we writing it down in the order stated? This method works the best because 3, 6, and 9 cause unity with the Divine.
> 
> He was obsessed with the number 3 and engaged in a number of compulsive behaviors around it. For example, he commonly washed his hands three times in a row and would walk around a building three times before entering. Tesla also hated pearls and refused to talk to women who wore them
> 
> *My favorite…*
> The number 369 is also a symbol of hope. This number is often seen as a reminder that no matter what challenges we face in life, we are never alone. *The angels are always with us, guiding and protecting us*. Trust that the Universe has your back and know that you will always be supported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Elegant

Naive (lol).

Passion

Mental

Is: Zdovero - a word? Because that was first if it is.


----------



## EricFai

> - Desert_Woodworker


Dependant, passionate, outgoing, sweet


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Torus Field diagram:










Here it is in real life, a ferrous lens over a tube magnet laying on its side, showing the magnetic field, aka - A Torus Field. The center line intersecting the "black holes, is the Zero-point, where matter manifests. The light bands are flowing outward, the dark bands are flowing inwards.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks DW. Too bad it is true ;((

I spent a lot of time working on Tesla's inventions )

That math reminds me of my professor proving 1 = 0.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- interesting stuff… Every time I use an a/c outlet I try to think and thank Tesla for his contributions…










and you can post about Tesla's Death Ray…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max* you are the right person at the right time. Enjoy and I look forward to your input…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Polio from the New yorker: ""Polio can be prevented, but not cured," Dhruv Khullar writes, in an urgent piece on the wildly contagious virus that the world has, in recent years, "come tantalizingly close" to eradicating. But, in June, an unvaccinated, twenty-year-old man in New York became the first person in nearly a decade to be diagnosed with polio in the United States. The virus has since been detected in New York City wastewater, and the C.D.C. has declared the situation a public-health emergency. Cases have been reported around the world this year. Will these outbreaks be a temporary setback, or "undermine years of hard-won progress"? Khullar provides a guide for action-on how governments can make vaccination more accessible, public-health officials can respond to anti-vaccine movements, and health-care providers can guide individuals in arming themselves against a devastating, but preventable, disease."


----------



## bandit571

Having an ice cold Tonic & Gin, at the moment…..kind of rules out going to the shop, doesn't it.

How many here can still see that mark on the upper left arm, from the Polio Vaccination….? About 1/2 way between the shoulder and the elbow? About the size of a dime….

73 sticky degrees outside….may have to turn the AC unit back on….


----------



## bandit571

Think I might go on YouTube…and watch Liliac at the Iowa State Fair….they put on a 2 hr show….supposed to be really good….


----------



## EricFai

How many here can still see that mark on the upper left arm, from the Polio Vaccination….? About 1/2 way between the shoulder and the elbow? About the size of a dime…. A Planer? I'M the planer, this is what I use

Bandit, you made me look, it's still there, faded out.


----------



## moke

> Think I might go on YouTube…and watch Liliac at the Iowa State Fair….they put on a 2 hr show….supposed to be really good….
> 
> - bandit571


All anybody talks about at the fair is what they can deep fat fry….never heard about Liliac until you mentioned it…..I will watch it too….thanks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

9 pm pst night all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

So it's time to replace your electric car's tires, or it will be soon. You probably won't be surprised to learn there are some important things to consider during the process, things you might not have had to take into account when buying tires for your previous, non-electric cars. Here are some potential pitfalls or mistakes to avoid when buying new tires for your EV.

https://www.motortrend.com/features/ev-tire-shopping/


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Last time I checked, tires are made of petroleum products too… The entire idea of EVs is a farce.

I have a camper, I have a diesel. I use my diesel to tow my camper hundreds of miles between fuel stops. Last I checked, the electric Ford truck couldn't pull a 7500 pound trailer 100 miles. Moral of the story, I'm keeping my diesel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Mike it is only starting…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*More on Tesla and 369*


----------



## 987Ron

> So it s time to replace your electric car s tires, or it will be soon. You probably won t be surprised to learn there are some important things to consider during the process, things you might not have had to take into account when buying tires for your previous, non-electric cars. Here are some potential pitfalls or mistakes to avoid when buying new tires for your EV.
> 
> https://www.motortrend.com/features/ev-tire-shopping/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Another expense not calculated into EV ownership. Another negative never mentioned.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…68 clear and sunny degrees outside…..what's fer Lunch… Pills have been taken. Have a pile of clamps to remove, and clean up all the glue joints. May get the Dremel out, and see what it can do…


----------



## bandit571

Blog has been updated….something about building a tray….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://www.instructables.com/10-Woodworking-Tricks-the-Pros-Use/

#1 "Wood layout- triangle registration"

and

#7 "salt"

were new for me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We all have more than one favorite tool in the wood shop, but what are some of your favorites?*

Of my collection, currently I am spending the most time with my laser, cnc and the computer to create projects to run on them…


----------



## bandit571

1 hour in the shop…so far…camera battery was running low….now on the charger..processing film now…


----------



## bandit571

Tray…in the Foret de Pinces..









Cleaning the edges..









Handle was sanded..









Needed a way to hold the tray up…









3/8" dowels…cut to 3" length…glued into each corner….test the height..









Looking at possible handles..









Waiting on glue to dry, again….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Beautiful work… this is the only acorn that I could find here at school….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Lets play with numbers, shall we. And Jupiter. I think it is safe to say that Jupiter is the Dominant planetal influence in our solar system, and it is said that this Giant has a positive influence on us humans, and All Life for that matter. (And in about an hour I can go outside and see it passing right over my house).

Now, remember my last post about 3-6-9, ok.

Here we go:

Jupiter takes 12 years to return to where it was when you were born. 
That is 12, or 1+2= 3
Double that return is 24 years
That is 2+4= 6
Triple that return is 36 years.
That is 3+6= 9
Fourple that return is 48 years
That is 4+8= 12= 1+2= 3
Fiveple that return is 60 years
That is 6+0= 6
Sixple that return is 72 years
That is 7+2= 9

Keeps going like that - forever.

3-6-9, get it? Is that cool, or what?

But wait, it gets even spookier!
Jupiter is the 3rd brightest object as seen from earth. Thats another - 3!
The diameter at the poles is 83,082 miles. 8+3+8+2= 3.
At its closest point to Earth, Jupiter is 588 million Kilometers away. What does 588 reduce to? 5+8+8= 3!!!
At its closest to Earth, Jupiter is 365 million Miles away. What does 365 reduce to? Well, it reduces to 5, but wait! Jupiter is Fifth in line from the Sun, so symmetry here too.
The diameter of Jupiter at the equator doesnt reduce to our 3-6-9 symmetry; it reduces to 2. But if you add this to the diameter of the poles reduced (3) you get 5, again.

I know I am just fishing here, but as I said, we are playing!


----------



## EricFai

The case looks nice Bandit. Old school construction with the T&G on the frames creating the corners.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

DW, it was Charles Steinmetz who put Teslas ideas into action. He worked for GE, had an entire buidling as his own, and an unlimited budget. Steinmetz solved one of the greatest problems that had stumped all the other heavyweights of the time.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Kinda funny. He discovered Jupiter, so it is said.


> - Desert_Woodworker


Link to a really cool Nasa website:
Nasa Solar System Exploration.
In real time:
https://solarsystem.nasa.gov/planets/jupiter/overview/


----------



## splintergroup

Galileo actually discovered the moons. Jupiter (and the rest of the inward planets) have been known for eons. Copernicus figured that they all orbited the sun and this guy basically confirmed it mathematically.


----------



## bandit571

In order for me to go mow the yard, this evening….I needed to do a B EE RR U N…..so, 6 cold Guinness Extra Stouts are now sitting in the fridge….supper was a bowl of Pasta Salad….

have to go and drag the mower out of the shed…and see IF it will start….


----------



## EricFai

Hey, I was to mow the lawn yesterday, I just said the gas cans empty. And it worked, besides being to hot.


----------



## bandit571

Yard has been mowed…1st bottle of Guinness has been opened..sitting right beside the AC Unit….

Might see about a coat of stain, after a bit?










Insides kind of need it, don't ya think?


----------



## EricFai

I would vote to stain the interior.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

keep it rustic, a non-sheen oil?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

9 pm bedtime for the working man…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So it s time to replace your electric car s tires, or it will be soon. You probably won t be surprised to learn there are some important things to consider during the process, things you might not have had to take into account when buying tires for your previous, non-electric cars. Here are some potential pitfalls or mistakes to avoid when buying new tires for your EV.
> 
> https://www.motortrend.com/features/ev-tire-shopping/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"Rolling resistance, for example, is a much more important element in an EV's overall power loss profile, ironically because EVs are so much more efficient than ICE vehicles-because *there's not a huge amount (about 75 percent) of energy being wasted to heat loss and other drivetrain friction, the relatively small amount lost to rolling resistance is a much bigger part of the total picture.*"

If the could get mining for EV batteries CO2 under control EV might be an improvement.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, and the remains of the day to meself. Pills taken..A wake-up from Sir Uncle Charles…..2nd Breakfast was 2 sausage patties, a slice of Provolone Cheese in a Toasted English Muffin….

have not been informed as to today's schedule, yet. Right now, I am trying to walk off that leg cramp….the one that refuses to just go away….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Running a little late…

Top Max- a nice post for my morning read- Thx

Bandit- Your uncle Charley tried for a visit last night here in AZ- I quickly sent him back to Ohio….

Later-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, of course. Big duh on my part.


> Galileo actually discovered the moons. Jupiter (and the rest of the inward planets) have been known for eons. Copernicus figured that they all orbited the sun and this guy basically confirmed it mathematically.
> 
> - splintergroup


----------



## splintergroup

No "duh" Brian, I knew what you really meant 8^)

Too bad all the low hanging fruit of discovery has already been picked, I would have loved to have been that cave man who watched a hard ovoid shape come out of a chickens butt and decided to eat it. The rest as they say, is history.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

> - Desert_Woodworker


We often sit out in the yard to "relax". I end up thinking about all the projects I still need to accomplish….....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*W2-* isn't that the truth…


----------



## controlfreak

> No "duh" Brian, I knew what you really meant 8^)
> 
> Too bad all the low hanging fruit of discovery has already been picked, I would have loved to have been that cave man who watched a hard ovoid shape come out of a chickens butt and decided to eat it. The rest as they say, is history.
> 
> - splintergroup


I have heard the same said about an Oyster. I think it was a sign in a Baltimore Maryland bar.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I reckon some scientists see the world like this >>>>>>> $$$$$$$$$$funding$$$$$$$$$Sure I will agree to that$$$$$$$$$ more funding$$$$$$$$$$ 2+2=5 if/when we say it does, Winston!!!!!!!


> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## splintergroup

True dat!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- funny 1984 Winston post…*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I know, right! My favorite, to criticize, and most highly disliked, are the - *We Are Living In A Computer Generated Simulation* - scientistic crowd. Why use our brains when we can have an AI do it for us. Materialist Crappola. They do get the funding dollares, but sorry, nope. Dem be Wrong-em-boyo.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You (some) guys were talking about using this stuff some days ago. A study by some "scientists" from a Florida Uni. Bad Bad Medicine, kimosabe. Think of the Worms! And you know, those unsightly weeds have just as much a right to be here as You do.


----------



## bandit571

"Worms gotta eat, same as the Buzzards…" According to Josey Wales….

Detail work, today…









Handles have been installed..









A chain to stop the lid from just flopping over the back..









Insides now have a coat of stain…









So does the tray….









And the tray is filled up. All that box making stuff…under the tray will be a few tools…

Entire outside now has a coat of clear gloss poly….waiting on that to dry….with the lid opened…to air out…


----------



## OzarkJim

Looks good Bandit.


----------



## EricFai

Nicely done Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Busy days at school but I found some time tonight to go out to the shop for some laser work. I'll post pics later…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*California to Ban the Sale of New Gasoline Cars*

The decision, to take effect by 2035, will very likely speed a wider transition to electric vehicles because many other states follow California's standards.

California regulators on Thursday will vote to put in place a sweeping plan to restrict and ultimately ban the sale of gasoline-powered cars, state officials said, a move that the state's governor described as the beginning of the end for the internal combustion engine.


----------



## therealSteveN

> In order for me to go mow the yard, this evening….I needed to do a B EE RR U N…..so, *6 cold Guinness Extra Stouts* are now sitting in the fridge….supper was a bowl of Pasta Salad….
> 
> have to go and drag the mower out of the shed…and see IF it will start….
> 
> - bandit571


Nice taste in beer there.

Grass is growing like Spring right now, plenty warm, and all that rain over the weekend.

That is a roomy looking tool chest.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night all- Praise report on my Mom at independent living- she is enjoying it and getting along well (95 yrs)


----------



## OzarkJim

> *California to Ban the Sale of New Gasoline Cars*
> 
> The decision, to take effect by 2035, will very likely speed a wider transition to electric vehicles because many other states follow California's standards.
> 
> California regulators on Thursday will vote to put in place a sweeping plan to restrict and ultimately ban the sale of gasoline-powered cars, state officials said, a move that the state's governor described as the beginning of the end for the internal combustion engine.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


This might actually turn out to be a good thing. From what I hear the average range of a small ev is only about 350 miles. That means that most folks will have to turn around before they even get out of the state LOL!!!

And even if they do keep coming they won't be able to tow a moving trailer so…....problem solved for the rest of the states.

Present company exempt of course…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *California to Ban the Sale of New Gasoline Cars*
> 
> The decision, to take effect by 2035, will very likely speed a wider transition to electric vehicles because many other states follow California's standards.
> 
> California regulators on Thursday will vote to put in place a sweeping plan to restrict and ultimately ban the sale of gasoline-powered cars, state officials said, a move that the state's governor described as the beginning of the end for the internal combustion engine.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Now we know the brown out and black out schedules. WA says it will not register gas vehicles after 2030. Not sure how that fits in the scheme?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

They must make exceptions for "classic" cars, and Maseratis, no? Expensive exceptions, but rich people gotta rich.


----------



## 987Ron

Be interesting as to how they will handle construction equipment that works on remote sites and runs hours at a time. Lot of us in storm areas have a generator for emergencies. Hmmmmmm how does that work. Electric powered electric generator for power outages in storms and in blackouts. Hmmmmmm All that farm equipment will that be electric and how do you recharge in the middle of a 1000 acre field. Lots of problems to solve.

Remember a lot of the EV is petroleum based. Tires, fiberglass, plastic, insulation, wiper blades, lubricants etc.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning to those who have a roof over their head…










*LA Homeless Authority Doesn't Want Anyone Saying The Word 'Homeless'*

The LA Homeless Services Authority has put out a call for the word 'homeless' to be dropped, claiming that the term is 'outdated and dehumanising', and leads to 'othering'.

The Authority, which has the word Homeless in its name, wants to see it replaced with terms such as 'people who live outside' in order to "emphasize personhood over housing status."

https://www.infowars.com/posts/la-homeless-authority-doesnt-want-anyone-saying-the-word-homeless/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Off to teach the future of America… I'm leaving with this for you fellow woodworkers to chat about…


----------



## 987Ron

Perhaps in the same vogue we need to eliminate "Aged People" or "Old people" and "Elders" and have "persons who have accumulated knowledge" or simply "survivors" "the wize ones" probably though "the unwanted" ro "throwaways" will be the replacement.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills(5) have been taken..

Have not been told today's schedule…..yet….

Still trying to wake up….not sure which is the more "Creaky".....me, or this computer chair….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Seems, "living in a van down by the river" is a luxury nowadays, for some.

Paris has a pretty serious "people who live outside" problem too.

Same, Barcelona. Officials put the # at 1500 "living outside" persons, but I would wager that is a # derived at Politically.

Same, Berlin.

Buckle up folks because it is going to get worse. At least over here in Eurodisneyland. The PM of Belgium just said, Monday, *10 years of turmoil inbound*; and a similar statement was made yesterday by the PM of Netherlands. While Emmanuel Napoleon Macron of France just said in an address to their Parliament yeasterday, that, quote- "the age of abundance is OVER! The citizens must now make sacrifices."

But wait, Monsieur! I didnt vote for that. Nor did I offer my tax-dollars sacrificed in ways which do not benefit me or anyone I know. See, Brian, but that is Democracy. Enjoy your Freedum. Now - tais´toi!

Meanwhile, outside the so-called advanced West, leaders of many Nations are determined and focused on Building their economies and uplifting their citizens Well-being. Whatever is going on in the West, it doesnt appear to be that.


----------



## OzarkJim

You would think in advanced countries there wouldn't be ANY homeless/ouside persons or whatever! What the heck is so hard about getting folks off the streets???? Just round them up and put them inside a big vacant warehouse, then setup a soup line and basic medical care! Process them, get drug addicts and insane help and find jobs for the rest. Geez you would think that some politicians actually like having homeless out on the streets.


----------



## bandit571

$2 for a handsaw?









8 ppi, skew back….









Might be a Disston D-23?

And that was about it for today's yard sales…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Today, there are three types of electric vehicles (EVs) -*

Battery electric vehicles (BEVs)
Plug-in electric vehicles (PHEVs)
Hybrid electric vehicles (HEVs)
Although the word electric is used in all types, each category has its unique way of using electricity as a power source.

https://vehq.com/3-types-of-electric-vehicles-what-every-driver-needs-to-know/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=pinterest&utm_campaign=tailwind_tribes&utm_content=tribes&utm_term=1028879338_40714300_473170


----------



## 987Ron

> *Today, there are three types of electric vehicles (EVs) -*
> 
> Battery electric vehicles (BEVs)
> Plug-in electric vehicles (PHEVs)
> Hybrid electric vehicles (HEVs)
> Although the word electric is used in all types, each category has its unique way of using electricity as a power source.
> - Desert_Woodworker


Interesting to note: 2 of the 3 will not conform to California's proposed no gasoline engines after 2035. One is the most practical at this time.
Also they never say the mileage range is with heater or AC not running. Lowers the range quite a bit, particularly in extreme weather. Arizona in the summer with AC on another pretty big cut. :Maybe even worse in the south with the high humidity along with the heat. Do not see any cars with out the windows up and the AC on this time of year. Well did see one old beat up rust bucket that had the windows down. Not many of those. Even night driving range is affected. Never mentioned by the proponents of EVs.

Be a tv or movie scene of a family in a EV trying to get to the next recharge station, AC off, no radio, no plug in games. Driver doing all he can to stretch the mileage, kids complaining, wife sweating upset. Or happening in real life already.


----------



## OzarkJim

> *Today, there are three types of electric vehicles (EVs) -*
> 
> Battery electric vehicles (BEVs)
> Plug-in electric vehicles (PHEVs)
> Hybrid electric vehicles (HEVs)
> Although the word electric is used in all types, each category has its unique way of using electricity as a power source.
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Interesting to note: 2 of the 3 will not conform to California s proposed no gasoline engines after 2035. One is the most practical at this time.
> Also they never say the mileage range is with heater or AC not running. Lowers the range quite a bit, particularly in extreme weather. Arizona in the summer with AC on another pretty big cut. :Maybe even worse in the south with the high humidity along with the heat. Do not see any cars with out the windows up and the AC on this time of year. Well did see one old beat up rust bucket that had the windows down. Not many of those. Even night driving range is affected. Never mentioned by the proponents of EVs.
> 
> Be a tv or movie scene of a family in a EV trying to get to the next recharge station, AC off, no radio, no plug in games. Driver doing all he can to stretch the mileage, kids complaining, wife sweating upset. Or happening in real life already.
> 
> - 987Ron


Gives a whole new meaning to "death valley" doesn't it…....


----------



## EricFai

> Off to teach the future of America… I m leaving with this for you fellow woodworkers to chat about…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have done that a few times, usually it goes into my finger though. Never with a framing gun, thankfully.


----------



## EricFai

> Perhaps in the same vogue we need to eliminate "Aged People" or "Old people" and "Elders" and have "persons who have accumulated knowledge" or simply "survivors" "the wize ones" probably though "the unwanted" ro "throwaways" will be the replacement.
> 
> - 987Ron


"The Wise Ones" and "Survivor" sounds great.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, good score


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..I think I paid the same price for that saw, as it sold for new…

Appears now to be a Keystone K-3…...according to what etch I have found…..Steel bolts, Medallion says "Warranted Superior"

More to come….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..it would seem I have a connection to that saw. The Boss' dad and Grandpa ran a local Hardware Store..Kinnan's…in DeGraff, OH. and the owner of Hoke's Variety Store" came in and bought a hand saw…well, today, I happened to buy that very saw from his Daughter…

Small world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Be interesting as to how they will handle construction equipment that works on remote sites and runs hours at a time. Lot of us in storm areas have a generator for emergencies. Hmmmmmm how does that work. Electric powered electric generator for power outages in storms and in blackouts. Hmmmmmm All that farm equipment will that be electric and how do you recharge in the middle of a 1000 acre field. Lots of problems to solve.
> 
> Remember a lot of the EV is petroleum based. Tires, fiberglass, plastic, insulation, wiper blades, lubricants etc.
> 
> - 987Ron


Big, long cords? )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You would think in advanced countries there wouldn t be ANY homeless/ouside persons or whatever! What the heck is so hard about getting folks off the streets???? Just round them up and put them inside a big vacant warehouse, then setup a soup line and basic medical care! Process them, get drug addicts and insane help and find jobs for the rest. Geez you would think that some politicians actually like having homeless out on the streets.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Post WWII the US had the 3rd affluent middle class in world history. By the early 80s Greed had taken over and we were making robber barons again like the late 19th century. ;(( A history professor named Tytler studied previous democracy experiments. None have lasted more than 250 years. de Tocqueville predicted the US would be destroyed by greed. Professor Altemeyer spent his career studying authoritarianism. Their control is their primary focus ;(( There will be homeless and starvation when there are plenty of assets controlled by authoritarians.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm..it would seem I have a connection to that saw. The Boss dad and Grandpa ran a local Hardware Store..Kinnan s…in DeGraff, OH. and the owner of Hoke s Variety Store" came in and bought a hand saw…well, today, I happened to buy that very saw from his Daughter…
> 
> Small world.
> 
> - bandit571


yes it is  good find.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Tesla demands removal of video of cars hitting child-size mannequins

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/08/25/tesla-elon-musk-demo/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Metro Detroit man implants Tesla key into hand to unlock, start car*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










https://www.fox5ny.com/news/metro-detroit-man-implants-tesla-key-into-hand-to-unlock-start-car


----------



## OzarkJim

> *Metro Detroit man implants Tesla key into hand to unlock, start car*
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/metro-detroit-man-implants-tesla-key-into-hand-to-unlock-start-car
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Great now muggers will not only take your money but they will take body parts too…......


----------



## moke

> *Today, there are three types of electric vehicles (EVs) -*
> 
> Battery electric vehicles (BEVs)
> Plug-in electric vehicles (PHEVs)
> Hybrid electric vehicles (HEVs)
> Although the word electric is used in all types, each category has its unique way of using electricity as a power source.
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Interesting to note: 2 of the 3 will not conform to California s proposed no gasoline engines after 2035. One is the most practical at this time.
> Also they never say the mileage range is with heater or AC not running. Lowers the range quite a bit, particularly in extreme weather. Arizona in the summer with AC on another pretty big cut. :Maybe even worse in the south with the high humidity along with the heat. Do not see any cars with out the windows up and the AC on this time of year. Well did see one old beat up rust bucket that had the windows down. Not many of those. Even night driving range is affected. Never mentioned by the proponents of EVs.
> 
> Be a tv or movie scene of a family in a EV trying to get to the next recharge station, AC off, no radio, no plug in games. Driver doing all he can to stretch the mileage, kids complaining, wife sweating upset. Or happening in real life already.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Gives a whole new meaning to "death valley" doesn t it…....
> 
> - W2Woodworks


So what happens to classic cars? What about semi's? Fire Trucks? Construction equipment? I think they have some things to work out…....safice it to say. Barrett -Jackson probably did not support this!

Question-How many Cities does AMerica have in the top one hundred of the most polluted Cities on the Planet?
Answer - Zero
Summary - Maybe the problem does not lie with the US to fix


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gives a whole new meaning to "death valley" doesn t it…....
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> So what happens to classic cars? What about semi s? Fire Trucks? Construction equipment? I think they have some things to work out…....safice it to say. Barrett -Jackson probably did not support this!
> 
> Question-How many Cities does AMerica have in the top one hundred of the most polluted Cities on the Planet?
> Answer - Zero
> Summary - Maybe the problem does not lie with the US to fix
> 
> - moke


The US shipped manufacturing polLution overseas. I knew a guy that was an expert in clean air for electronics manufacturing. He was sent to China in the 90s. He added a couple more sets of filters in the air handler and put a pre-pre-filter outside of the pre-filter. They were changing filters a couple of times a day. It was difficult to breathe and eat in that city. Everyone was coughing, gagging, and spitting constantly ;(( I don't recall what they diD to finally clean the air so they could manufacture electronics. I worked on lots of clean rooms. They were never a problem here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *California to Ban the Sale of New Gasoline Cars*
> 
> The decision, to take effect by 2035, will very likely speed a wider transition to electric vehicles because many other states follow California's standards.
> 
> California regulators on Thursday will vote to put in place a sweeping plan to restrict and ultimately ban the sale of gasoline-powered cars, state officials said, a move that the state's governor described as the beginning of the end for the internal combustion engine.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Now we know the brown out and black out schedules. *WA says it will not register gas vehicles after 2030.* Not sure how that fits in the scheme?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I was wrong about that. It must have been in the proposal. It is only a goal. The governor says WA will follow CA lead.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The US shipped manufacturing polLution overseas.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


When that happened I had lots of small machine shop customers. They made parts for lots of companies. Within a couple of years most were out of business ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning all-*

*Tp Max -* good read from last night…










*Missouri school district revives paddling to discipline students*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/missouri-school-district-revives-paddling-to-discipline-students/ar-AA114WSa

Not for me. I can forsee legal cases brewing on this…

*Ford raises price of all 2023 Mach-Es by $3,000-$8,000, citing increased costs, supply issues* They are already overpriced and they are selling out!

*Bandit* your uncle Charley came again for a night visit- again I sent him back to Ohio…

*Later…*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….this IS a FRIDAY, is it not?

Mostly cloudy, 68 degrees, with 88% humidity…yuck.

Need to do a "Photo Shoot" of the Finished Project, and get that posted….

Pills taken…Mountain Dew Zero hasn't quite kicked in..yet…


----------



## 987Ron

See where Massachusetts and Washington States are following California's ban on gas and diesel cars by 2035. Interesting that they say cars. No definition of a "car". SUVs are made on a truck chassis, so is it a car? SUV's use truck requirements like no 5 mph bumpers, bumper height etc. So is a SUV or Pickup a car. If not then outlawing "cars" is not as broad as first thought. In our area, pickup trucks outnumber cars and SUVs. SUV's outnumber cars. So what percentage of the vehicles on the road are we outlawing? The ones that use the least amount of gas. My daughter's Ford Fiesta gets over 40 mpg. A Prius gets more than 40 mpg. My Porsche gets better gas mileage than most Pickups. Less pollution than most electric cars source of power, battery manufacturing, disposal etc. Politics stink.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Build. Back. Better. Judging by the cobblestones roadway, I would guess this site/sight is in Europe; but could also be in an older city in the US? Definitely not Germany. Could be Italy, or somewhere where exactitude in general is not one of the higher echelon pursuits.

Gee, Guiseppe, we dont know why the lamp-post blew over and landed on your fiat?


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ This is one of the reasons Ford and GM make almost no sedans anymore, looser fuel mileage requirements. That and compared to most of the overseas manufacturers, they can't compete from a quality standpoint.


----------



## BurlyBob

I guarantee that the State of Willamette will fall in line with the other numbskulls.


----------



## bandit571

Will be posting this over on the Projects section in a little bit..









As this seems to be …..done.

Waiting on varnish to dry on another project..









So I can try to sharpen up the well set teeth…









When I figure out which saw vise to use….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- from the classroom


----------



## EricFai

Nicely done Bandit


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Quote from Wall STREET Journal.

BEST OF THE WEB
Why the Energy Transition Will Fail
New report highlights the staggering cost of green 'delusions.'
Even if you're never hit by a 7-ton blade falling from the night sky, alternative energy will fail you. Regardless of facts or feelings about the climate, there are reasons why wind and solar power are not replacing fossil fuels. Wind and solar are also no substitute for nuclear power.

The government of California can issue as many proclamations and prohibitions as it wants against gasoline-powered vehicles. No doubt the Biden administration will enjoy spending the ocean of tax dollars now earmarked for low-intensity energy sources. But reality will stubbornly remain.

In a new report due out next week from the Manhattan Institute, Mark Mills takes on the "dangerous delusion" of a global energy transition that eliminates the use of fossil fuels. Surveying energy markets and public policy around the world, Mr. Mills asks readers to "consider that years of hypertrophied rhetoric and trillions of dollars of spending and subsidies on a transition have not significantly changed the energy landscape." He notes:

Civilization still depends on hydrocarbons for 84% of all energy, a mere two percentage points lower than two decades ago. Solar and wind technologies today supply barely 5% of global energy. Electric vehicles still offset less than 0.5% of world oil demand.

Mr. Mills then explains why the global appetite for energy is not heading south:

One can begin with a reality that cannot be blinked away: energy is needed for everything that is fabricated, grown, operated, or moved… digital devices and hardware-the most complex products ever produced at scale-require, on average, about 1,000 times more energy to fabricate, pound for pound, than the products that dominated the 20th century… it takes nearly as much energy to make one smartphone as it does one refrigerator, even though the latter weighs 1,000 times more. The world produces nearly 10 times more smartphones a year than refrigerators. Thus, the global fabrication of smartphones now uses 15% as much energy as does the entire automotive industry, even though a car weighs 10,000 times more than a smartphone. The global Cloud, society's newest and biggest infrastructure, uses twice as much electricity as the entire nation of Japan. And then, of course, there are all the other common, vital needs for energy, from heating and cooling homes to producing food and delivering freight.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-the-energy-transition-will-fail-11661547051?mod=djemBestOfTheWeb


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Morning all-*
> 
> *Tp Max -* good read from last night…


Thanks 


> *Missouri school district revives paddling to discipline students*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/missouri-school-district-revives-paddling-to-discipline-students/ar-AA114WSa
> 
> Not for me. I can forsee legal cases brewing on this…
> .
> - Desert_Woodworker


They never should have stopped ( Worked well when I was a kid. News reported last night that only 31% of high school graduates are ready for college. Back to basics and social agendas! The US was the world standard before WWII. Now it ranks about 100 ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Boeing reports safety oversight improved, though some engineers remain wary.

https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/boeing-reports-safety-oversight-improved-though-some-engineers-remain-wary/?


----------



## splintergroup

> *Morning all-*
> 
> *Tp Max -* good read from last night…
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *Missouri school district revives paddling to discipline students*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/missouri-school-district-revives-paddling-to-discipline-students/ar-AA114WSa
> 
> Not for me. I can forsee legal cases brewing on this…
> .
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> They never should have stopped ( Worked well when I was a kid. News reported last night that only 31% of high school graduates are ready for college. Back to basics and social agendas! The US was the world standard before WWII. Now it ranks about 100 ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Some politician in NC was proposing to get rid of science in the lower grades. That'll help for sure (snark!)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Some politician in NC was proposing to get rid of science in the lower grades. That ll help for sure (snark!)
> 
> - splintergroup


The level of stupidity is out of control! The Wall Street Journal and The Atlantic both published articles about the Golden Age of Stupidity we have experienced in the last decade. James F Welles, Ph.D., said in the forward to Understanding Stupidity 30 years ago if people take his book seriously civilization could be saved. Obviously, no one is ;((


----------



## DS

Bandit makes me feel guilty for not getting more shop time on my ongoing projects.
The heat has been something else lately.

It will be cooler next month. Yeah, that's the ticket… next month.

Nice work Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

It would seem the Projects were a bit slow, today…....that box just made Daily Top 3?


----------



## BurlyBob

Congrats on another top 3 Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Available for another Project? 7/8" x 6" x 59" Clear Maple ( no Spalt, drat) Working on ideas, now.

Until then, Tool maintenance, and Rehabs..


----------



## bandit571

Still having trouble ID-ing that $2 saw…..has a trace of an etch…can barely make out "KEYSTONE"...something about H 3? Thinking it MIGHT be either a K-2 or a K-3. Medallion is from before the HK Porter buyout.

26" long, skew back, 4 steel bolts ( not brass)..Medallion has an Eagle between the Warranted and the Superior…..

Not a whole lot of info, out there….I do have the Keystone Pacemaker in the saw till….may dig it out tomorrow, and compare the two…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good job Bandit on what you are doing and your accomplishments…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


The problem is metacognition ;(( "Metacognition refers to the knowledge and regulation of one's own cognitive processes, which has been regarded as a critical component of creative thinking."

"The problem with the world is that intelligent people are full of doubts, while the stupid ones are full of confidence."
- Charles Bukowski


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


The old Oklahoma Univ. Coach Bud Wilkinson was once ask why the team had so many penalties.

Reply was "I want my players to try hard and win. When they try hard they sometimes make a mistake. Now if the do not make a mistake or two then they are not trying very hard and we would probably lose."


----------



## 987Ron

A misty am, but the sun is winning over the morning moisture. Sat on the porch with my coffee and greeted Grandfather Sun as he appeared through the mist. Nice quiet am.

Have a good day, enjoy.


----------



## OzarkJim

Amazed that Rockler has come out with a product almost immediately after I was thinking about creating it myself. They started offering a Pneumatic clamping system. The concept of course isn't new as folks here directed me to commercial versions. But this is a more reasonably priced and adaptable version. Since we will have air at all our workstations and assembly tables this looks like a viable option in our shop. I could see it used on an assembly table with a tilting top plus angle iron fence for face frame assembly. Anyone on here have something like that, would like to see pictures.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and yes, Puttzie, I did take me pills this morning.

Note on my camera work…..I run a woodworking shop..NOT a Photo Studio…..IF someone is unhappy with the photos I post…they are more than welcome to come and take photos THEY do like.

Also..there is a reason this "Woodshed" is posted in the "Off Topic" section…..

So….I do have a skillet full of shredded spuds, diced onions, diced Mushrooms, ground sausage, and some diced Green Pepper. Might just have that for Brunch, in a little bit…with some shredded cheese on top….

BTW: Vertigo and Ladders do NOT play nice with each other….


----------



## bandit571

Mastoid Surgery, 7 years ago….right ear no longer has an Inner Ear. Left ear is fine. Sense of balance…is not.

Stairs can get to be a challenge. Leaning over to pick something up off the floor….on the "bad days" I tend to wind up ON the floor.

Seems like I am always leaning the to right…..don't ask about riding a Bicycle…..

I can be stone cold sober, and still walk like I am drunk.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good morning-* It sure feels good to sleep in- 6 am (mst)

*W2-* sounds great and pictures would be appreciated when you get set up.

*Ron +1* "I want my players to try hard and win. When they try hard they sometimes make a mistake. Now if the do not make a mistake or two then they are not trying very hard and we would probably lose."

*Top Max* as always +1

*Bandit-* as to those over there who appear to be impaired, fret not…

*Envy is the sincerest form of flattery

Proverb- Expressions of envy are complimentary, as they signal that someone yearns for something that you exude or possess.*


----------



## bandit571

How many here have tried to work, while walking around in a Safety Harness? Company I worked for on Construction REQUIRED you to wear one….because you'd have to be tied off on anyplace you would be 6' above the ground, and closer than 6' from and edge.

Trying to walk/work with that AND the toolbelt all day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- not to outdo you, but I did 30 years in a steel mill. What is a safety harness? they were after my tenure there. Today they require safety glasses










Top Max I bet has something to add to this…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Soon electric vehicles could charge faster than your iPhone*

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/soon-electric-vehicles-could-charge-faster-than-your-iphone/ar-AA119ZNO?cvid=344c91e19c1043738be4d08840411f8e#image=1


----------



## 987Ron

> *Soon electric vehicles could charge faster than your iPhone*
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/soon-electric-vehicles-could-charge-faster-than-your-iphone/ar-AA119ZNO?cvid=344c91e19c1043738be4d08840411f8e#image=1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


One item in one sentence makes this a question of trust and doubt: , _"*government researchers *said they have found a way to charge electric car batteries up to 90 percent in just 10 minutes. The method is likely five years away from making its way into the market "_
What is a government researcher and where is their lab?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron I agree it is "hype" or propaganda to promote electric vehicles…


----------



## controlfreak

Spotted a house for a decent price in town that looked great and had a detached two car garage with a large shop attached. Hit all the high spots including a smaller yard that is easier to maintain. Drove by only to find that some of the houses look like rentals or they are just pigs. I guess that explains the reasonable price. Not making an offer. Funny how the wife knows I am not in unless a nice shop is in there. I may just build a bigger shop where I am at, I am thinking timber frame just for the experience of it. Yetti, you milling any pine beams?


----------



## EricFai

CF, how much property do you have at your present location. I built my shop a few years ago before lumber prices skyrocketed, 16' x 32' footprint mini barn. Standing room on each loft at the ends. I stayed under budget of $15K. Just a thought.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I am thinking timber frame just for the experience of it. Yetti, you milling any pine beams?
> 
> - controlfreak


I'm going to look at some pine logs Monday or Tuesday, those will definitely become beams as I have zero desire to mill dimensional lumber at anything under 2" x 14"


----------



## OzarkJim

> CF, how much property do you have at your present location. I built my shop a few years ago before lumber prices skyrocketed, 16 x 32 footprint mini barn. Standing room on each loft at the ends. I stayed under budget of $15K. Just a thought.
> 
> - Eric


Wish we had built ours back then too!! We built at the peak of lumber pricing!! Suffice it to say we spent more than had originally planned to.


----------



## bandit571

Too much running around this morning, in the heat….was starting to feel it….home to sit in front of the AC Unit.

Looked at a few yard sales…..LOTS of traffic on the roads…stopped to put gas in the Fliver…$3.44/gal.

Drop off a pill bottle for a refill….Tri-Care price was $2.15.

BTW: As far as I can remember…have NEVER blocked "CommonJoe", and he is more than welcome to stop by the Woodshed.


----------



## bandit571

One of the sales was doing a 50% off sale…









$2 each….means I buy one, get one Free? Same sale that $2 Keystone Saw came from…..and…the rest of the saws that I SHOULD have bought yesterday…were gone..

Clamps like these come in handy….when trying to join corners during a glue-up….Can always use and "extra hand" or two…


----------



## bandit571

The camera in use at the moment…is from Polaroid….and is smaller than the mouse I am using with my computer…

Came with a rubber case wrap, and fittings to attach the camera to either a bike helmet, or the handle bars….

It is what it is….


----------



## bandit571

Might give this jig a try-out, later?









Had to build that add-on shelf at my grinder, first. One piece of 3/4" plywood glued and screwed underneath the existing shelf…Then a second piece of 3/4" plywood glued and screwed to the "support" piece..









Then drill a hole for a carriage bolt…..add a washer and a wing nut to "fix" the jig into place. Had to remove the grinder's side plate…..which can be put back on when there aren't any more dull drill bits….


----------



## bandit571

Only 98 more posts, to reach 6,000?

As for my own post count? I just hit 33, 000 with this post….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

33000 posts is a full house


----------



## bandit571

I just realized..I have not even been to the shop, today…..

80 mostly sunny degrees outside….rather pleasant outside…..might watch a bit of NFL later?


----------



## EricFai

I was in the shop for a bit. Had to find a bolt to repair the lawn mower handle. Yard work today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How many here have tried to work, while walking around in a Safety Harness? Company I worked for on Construction REQUIRED you to wear one….because you d have to be tied off on anyplace you would be 6 above the ground, and closer than 6 from and edge.
> 
> Trying to walk/work with that AND the toolbelt all day.
> 
> - bandit571


I was lucky. Most of my work was on ladders. Safety Harness is definitely PIA!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mastoid Surgery, 7 years ago….right ear no longer has an Inner Ear. Left ear is fine. Sense of balance…is not.
> 
> Stairs can get to be a challenge. Leaning over to pick something up off the floor….on the "bad days" I tend to wind up ON the floor.
> 
> Seems like I am always leaning the to right…..don t ask about riding a Bicycle…..
> 
> I can be stone cold sober, and still walk like I am drunk.
> 
> - bandit571


Want to trade? My EMG a few days ago showed I do not have Lou Gehrig's disease. They scheduled me with a Parkinsons' specialist, then it will be a reference to the U of WA. No shaking so Parkinsons' is doubtful. An attorney when I survived Topamax for migraine prevention told me there is not a doctor in this state that will diagnose medication side affects ( I wonder if the U of WA will?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit- not to outdo you, but I did 30 years in a steel mill. What is a safety harness? they were after my tenure there. Today they require safety glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max I bet has something to add to this…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


As I said over on Pottz Patio I started my apprenticeship before OSHA. The first job I was walking steel beams 40 feet high with bundles of conduit on my shoulder. I was told there was not a piece of steel higher than 49 feet in the plant because high time started at 50 feet which paid 1.5x. The double bubble started at 80 feet ) My foreman told me he did most of the high work on the Space Needle because nobody else would.

The ironworkers took a short cut going to coffee break and lunch. They slid down the I-beams that supported the structure. It was easy to hook your feet in the I-beam for brakes and drop down to the ground. You needed to slow down the bottom 10 feet in case someone shot a stud into the steel beam to mount something that had been removed. The ironworkers took the same shortcut coming back ) They only had a large wrench or two on their belts. With 20 pounds of tools in my pouch it was more than I could do climbing 30 or 40 feet up an I-beam ))

There were 4-inch angle iron braces on the outside walls in an "X" pattern. The ironworkers took a shortcut on them too when they were working close to them. I tried going up and by the time I got to where the angle irons crossed, I was stuck! I finally made it back down, but I still wonder how I made it ;(((


----------



## bandit571

Somehow, I don't think you'd like Vertigo….

That family rock bank Liliac even wrote a song by that name….detailing how it affected their lead singer..badly.


----------



## EricFai

Safety harness and tool belts don't aways go together. Same with the 6 foot rule tipoff, I always thought I'll hit the ground before that shock cords works like it should.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Somehow, I don t think you d like Vertigo….
> 
> That family rock bank Liliac even wrote a song by that name….detailing how it affected their lead singer..badly.
> 
> - bandit571


It has treatments. There are none for incoordination. I would love to be able to walk down a stairway ;(((


----------



## OzarkJim

The more I read about every elses ailments the more blessed I feel!! At 63 and only minor issue I have is acid reflux and I only occasionally take a Mallox Max for that. I could keel over tomorrow but for now I feel very fortunate!


----------



## bandit571

Dad always said: "The only things that begin after the age of 40…is aches, pains, and pills"

getting old ain't for the weak….


----------



## OzarkJim

My partner in crime at the shop and I have another "dream" project to work on now. For the last several years we have camped at an RV park on the Arkansas River for Halloween. It is close to the city of Little Rock and a LOT of trick or treaters visit. Nearly all the campers have a LOT of candy to hand out and many really go all out with the decorations. One group of campers even went so far as to build a portable haunted house last year!!

I recall that one of the best projects I worked on with the Jaycees was a haunted house. We had a blast. And not to be outdone by our fellow campers: this year instead of just a few ornaments and a table with candy we are going to start building a pirate theme setup. First order of business is a pirate chest large enough for a person that the kids will have to open to get candy and of course a surprise. If we have time we want to build a pirate ship broken bow to house the treasure chest and maybe a couple cannons on the deck. Of course, there are all sorts of things that can be added to that and we have at least three families planning to work on it. Not this year of course but the park is right on the river. There may be pirate battles in the future LOL…....

I'll try to post pictures as we progress.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My dad said he didn't have aches or pains until he was 65 but he was a farmer with varying activities. Standing on a ladder working overhead most days they showed up early ;((

W2W, At 63 I was still in good shape with knee braces. They wanted to give me a knee replacement when I was 55. I knew that would end my career as an electrician. I knew I was better off being a part-time electrician with a knee brace than a full-time Wally World greeter ) That haunted house sounds like fun


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

nite all…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Would you like a parasitic infection with your bug burger, or just the normal bug burger?


----------



## controlfreak

> CF, how much property do you have at your present location. I built my shop a few years ago before lumber prices skyrocketed, 16 x 32 footprint mini barn. Standing room on each loft at the ends. I stayed under budget of $15K. Just a thought.
> 
> - Eric


I am mostly hand tool due to my 10' x 16' shop but I would love to have a bigger space. Wife wants a garage, patio and a screened porch. That would also limit the amount of grass to cut and eliminate some mulch beds. Only way to make it all fit is to acquire 1/2 of the 40' right of way for a road that was never built or move the driveway to the other side of the house. By the time we total all that up we think screw it, lets move. At my age (60) I don't want to have a house payment when I retire so that is also a limiting factor.


----------



## controlfreak

> I am thinking timber frame just for the experience of it. Yetti, you milling any pine beams?
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> I m going to look at some pine logs Monday or Tuesday, those will definitely become beams as I have zero desire to mill dimensional lumber at anything under 2" x 14"
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I am studying timber framing this morning, that pine will be dry by the time I know what I am doing.


----------



## EricFai

CF, yes having a house payment in retirement makes us think more about moving. My sister retired to Hendersonville a few years ago. Purchased property to build, when they were ready to build lumber when up, so they decided to purchase a house instead.


----------



## 987Ron

One never owns their home. It is called "Property tax". Increases in "Property tax" has been a problem for a lot of retired persons on that fixed income.

Some states, Florida for example, fix the tax at a certain age, cannot go up on your property, can go down. If you move then you start over at the current rate and that is the new cap on the new property. Tends to lock seniors into not moving. Georgia does nothing for seniors in that manner. Property tax is often tied to several items, like school district, some states drop the school support when you reach that golden age. Not Georgia.

Pay your "rent" or lose the house. Property Tax is one tax that is really bad for elderly home owners. You pay it if you rent, it is just hidden in the rent, passed on by the property owner.

Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian, you posted during breakfast time! Yuk… Besides the more important question is "electric vehicles".

I have been following TFL videos on YouTube. They have been posting their ownership with the Ford Lightning- here is the latest vid on their charging experience. IMO it will be another PIA to deal with.

*Here Is Why the Ford F-150 Lightning Sucks at Road Trips & It's Not What You're Thinking!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* +1 on home ownership. I will add later…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NASA is set to launch the Artemis 1 mission on its most powerful rocket yet *- here's what you should know










https://www.cnbc.com/2022/08/27/nasas-artemis-1-mission-what-you-should-know-about-sls-orion.html


----------



## controlfreak

Taxes in South Carolina are not too bad compared to some other locations. Mine, before I do more improvements is at about $1000 a year. I think they have a lower millage for seniors too. I just want to control what I can. My in-laws had a mortgage in retirement and it was a strain on their lifestyle. I want to have freedom to do fun stuff. Of course if the market takes a dump that may be at age 75. Hey, by my math I can still get a 15 year mortgage and not have a payment in retirement.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CF- keep the dream alive… Just remember NO STAIRS… They can be a curse to deal with should your health go bad…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> CF, yes having a house payment in retirement makes us think more about moving. My sister retired to Hendersonville a few years ago. Purchased property to build, when they were ready to build lumber when up, so they decided to purchase a house instead.
> 
> - Eric


We ran into this when we moved from OH to SC in '18. We found our property in February, closed in May after a good septic perk test, moved to my parents 90 minutes away in July and ultimately found a house in November then closed on it in December. Lumber and materials in general were stable but demand was growing quickly driving up the $$/sqft. When I first started shopping in '16, I could have easily built a 3000sqft house for $75/sqft, that jumped 30-35% to the middle of '18 when we were talking with several different builders. We had finally settled on a guy my wife was very wary of at the beginning of October and after agreeing to what was to be added to the contract, he just started working the next day. He cleared 100-200 trees that were not to be touched and pretty much did whatever the hell he wanted. Needless to say he was promtly fired. That was the turning point at which we knew we needed a house ASAP, mom & dad's was plenty big but feeling smaller every day with all of us under one roof. Existing house prices were still reasonable so we were able to find something that fit us quite well for less than it would have cost to build and moving in was almost immediate vs. waiting 5-8 months for a house to be built.

I still want to build but am not willing to do it until it makes sense. My wife wants the house paid off ASAP and we're on track to do that fairly quickly. Materials are still a bit of a hang up as the scamdemic has been the popular excuse for a while now as to labor shortages and high production costs. These things have a way of ironing themselves out over time at the expense of everyone except those responsible for causing the mess in the first place.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. Pills taken…

A Quick Test: Stand up ( slowly) put your feet together (position of Attention…) and close your eyes ( no peeking) have someone close by, just in case…...if you are like me…you will start to lean to one side, and not realize it…..some of us will almost fall over. ( unless the other person catches you..)

Just a check on your sense of balance…..which I usually fail every time.


----------



## OzarkJim

I moved around a good bit in the oilfield. As a result, have bought and sold over a dozen houses. Our current property was purchased some years ago and I knew it was going to be the retirement home eventually. Mortgage is paid but as mentioned there are property taxes. Fortunately, relatively small$$ in Arkansas compared to some states like Texas for instance.

The property is absolutely amazing with all its water features. The house not so much. I really wish that there hadn't been a house on the property, and I could have built a Timber Frame. I still kick myself for not tearing the existing house down and replacing it with a Timber Frame. As it is, we are simply remodeling what is here best we can.

And that is the primary reason the woodworking shop was built. To support the remodeling of the house and other projects around the property. Just cabinets alone will take a while. It is a split level with two kitchens and three bathrooms. And the wife uses part of the basement game room for her crafting that will need cabinets as well.


----------



## EricFai

Yeti,I agree with you. I found the taxes. I found item to be only 10% of what it was in NY. And I cut it down 2% being its the only home, homestead. I'll keep the the one level house and my 1 acre lot. Even after building the shop the taxes did not increase by much. This Will be my retirement.


----------



## bandit571

Have errands to run….back after a bit….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Jimmy Dean's egg and cheese roll-up biscuits have been out of stock for a while… :>(


----------



## EricFai

This is the start of my morning. 









Spending the day out here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- living the good life- enjoy


----------



## bandit571

back from errands…84 degrees outside…too hot for even any clouds to show up….going to be one fine lazy day of Summer….


----------



## 987Ron

Eric put the sunbloc on NOW! or suffer. Envious. Have a good time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- the lake looks empty do you think that he is FKK?


----------



## controlfreak

Eric, That looks great and my wife's dream to be out on the lake. Me not so much, I hate any boat with a motor. I am much better suited for sailboats, canoes and kayaks. If that is Jocassee I kayaked to several falls there.


----------



## 987Ron

Certainly a FKK type boat for a no lines sun tan. No awing. Probably skinny dip as well or chunky dunk.

Envy.


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop, finally got out an old Gooddell Pratt Tool Co. #4 eggbeater drill. Disassembled, cleaned, relubed and assembled, runs really nice. Have had it since I was a kid. Probably handed down from Grandfather or Dad. May have used it as a kid. May use it just for nostalgia. Found it listed in a 1922 Gooddell Pratt Cat. List price $3.00
Fun stuff.


----------



## OzarkJim

What the heck does FKK mean?

Eric,
Right there with ya. Any day on the water is a good day!!

CF,
Don't limit yourself. Heck I have a 70mph Bass boat, jet ski and multiple kayaks. I would never get in a kayak on our mountain lakes up here, just too dangerous (partly because of the 70mph bass boats LOL). But I love to whitewater kayak (like class 2-3 anyway). Used to own a sailboat down on the Gulf Coast. Sailing is great for adults, not so much for kids though. Wife never cared for it (didn't like the boat heeling over).

Bandit,
Ban um if they can't play well with others!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*W2-* it refers to a story back at Gunny's garage forum with Ron :>)

In general, the abbreviation "FKK" originates from the German idiom "Frei-körper-kultur". This phrase means "culture of the free body" translated into English.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shop time with the laser, meal prepping (yes I am a good cook), pool maintenance …

Cold Power Aid is my new beverage of choice


----------



## EricFai

DW, yes, beautiful day, until it gets busy with boat traffic, then really choppy. Football season is fast approaching so it should quite down on the weekends. And what is FKK? Just so you know we had our suits on.

Ron, I skipped the sunscreen, the Bimini top keeps the direct sun off us pretty good.

CF, no we hit Keowee today. It's still a beautiful lake, just gets crazy out there at times. We went to Jocassee last year, and planning on going up there in the next month or so. I like the waterfalls, and the wife likes seeing the 1M houses.

W2W, agree, if we get a chance we try to go out on the lake.

And for those who want to know and are not familiar with my area. There are 3 man made lakes around me. 2 of which are basically mountain lakes. Jocassee is the highest and deepest, with at least 7 waterfalls. Not many houses. Keowee is the longest, 26 miles, developments on most shore lines. Both are owned by Duke Energy.

A shot of the dam from Jocassee to Keowee at 384 feet.


----------



## OzarkJim

Eric,

We have a lot of those deep mountain lakes close by too. Only 8 miles to Greers Ferry. We used to keep a 28' Cabin Cruiser in a Marina there. My friend and partner in the woodshop still keeps his toon there.

Several other lakes within a short drive. Lot of good fishing.


----------



## bandit571

Drill bit sharpening….not going so great….handsaw sharpening has gone great, saw has been cross cut tested. No drift, cuts about as fast as a 8 ppi should…Dragged out the K-3 Pacemaker Keystone saw….handles do not match….thinking this new saw MIGHT be a K-2?

Film in a little bit…have to make sure I have the "correct filter", whatever THAT is…time for the last of the Guinness Extra Stout?


----------



## EricFai

W2W, our toon is on a trailer, and it's about a 30 minute drive to either lake. There are closer landing for Keowee, but we go to one less used.


----------



## bandit571

Drill bits..dull.









Drill bit jig..









Not really working…more research needed…

Wentworth No. 1 Saw vise..









Saw files..









I used the red handled one…hands still hurt…26" blade =








A LOT of teeth
Had to move the saw twice…before..









Got to the end , finally.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Little League World Series is on now. Hawaii 5, Curacao 1, bottom of 3rd.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Just sat down for a break…

Eric I will explain later… and to everybody that posted here is an acorn…


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. No woodworking today, just a relaxing day in the sun.


----------



## splintergroup

Bandit, there is a learning curve, set up is touchy so as to get full contact as you sweep the bit across the wheel. Once you get the hang of it, you might want to switch to a much finer wheel and dedicate it to sharpening as you really need a flat (no dips or gouges) side.

Personally after getting mine, I would guess something like a drill doctor would be much easier 8^)


----------



## bandit571

I usually do mine by hand….as it seems to be quicker….we'll see.

From what I can find out….that saw is a Keystone K-2. "Speedster" Sold for about $1.50 retail….when new.


----------



## splintergroup

> I usually do mine by hand….as it seems to be quicker….we ll see.
> 
> - bandit571


I agree!

Thing is once you get the hang of it, you can get "perfect" tips and symmetry. Really important for precision drilling. Wood? Not so much since a hole is just a hole.

My main use is restoring some buggered M2 cobalt bits I fried the ends on. Nice to be able to keep the index full of ready to go cutters, versus spending $$$ on replacements.


----------



## 987Ron

> *W2-* it refers to a story back at Gunny s garage forum with Ron :>)
> 
> In general, the abbreviation "FKK" originates from the German idiom "Frei-körper-kultur". This phrase means "culture of the free body" translated into English.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Additional explanation: FKK followed by erlaubt is a sign often seen on some German Beaches. Another is FKK followed by strand. The first is nudity allowed and the second is nudity beach. Made a couple of the signs some time ago and when son and DIL were away hung it in their cabana by their pool. Did it to a neighbor also. Both signs are still there. Some fun with the laser. Makes a good shop sign.


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## EricFai

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Brian, you posted during breakfast time! Yuk… Besides the more important question is "electric vehicles".
> 
> I have been following TFL videos on YouTube. They have been posting their ownership with the Ford Lightning- here is the latest vid on their charging experience. IMO it will be another PIA to deal with.
> 
> *Here Is Why the Ford F-150 Lightning Sucks at Road Trips & It s Not What You re Thinking!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Definitely another PIA ;((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I usually do mine by hand….as it seems to be quicker….we ll see.
> 
> From what I can find out….that saw is a Keystone K-2. "Speedster" Sold for about $1.50 retail….when new.
> 
> - bandit571


I did too ) Sharpening machines are another PIA ))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Brian, you posted during breakfast time! Yuk… Besides the more important question is "electric vehicles".
> 
> I have been following TFL videos on YouTube. They have been posting their ownership with the Ford Lightning- here is the latest vid on their charging experience. IMO it will be another PIA to deal with.
> 
> *Here Is Why the Ford F-150 Lightning Sucks at Road Trips & It s Not What You re Thinking!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not sure how I missed that, I watched enough of the video to know if Ford (or anyone elso for that matter) isn't paying me *A LOT* to put up with that crap, it's not for me. $80.25 for electricity to cover 470 miles would be 24 gallons of E10 gasohol so you'd need a vehicle that got at least 19.5mpg to equal that, anything over and gas wins *I used $3.339/gallon as a reference price as that's the most I would have to pay around me right now*. The refill from 1/4 to full tank on my 21.1 gallon tank would take a little under 3 minutes at most. My 10 year old truck will beat 19.5mpg pretty easily if driven sanely and not towing or hauling much. If that truck has an MSRP of $102K (it appears most lighning lariats do), it would need to drop by ~$180K before I'd consider it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yeti- I enjoyed your reply +1 I am not sure the average person knows what it is like getting energy, the time it takes to use your phone to get a charge… As you said it takes 3 minutes to fill up a truck with gasoline…

Others you may want to watch part of the video to see what it is like… stay tuned electric is here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit, are you going to have anything special to celebrate Post 6,000?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all…


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't there 3 Mountain Trolls in the Hobbit movie? Wonder which one is the Cook?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How Much Energy Will the World Need?


----------



## Cricket

In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.

There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.

That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.

If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.

If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.










- Cricket


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya. Too early in the morning, and a Monday to boot. Pills taken…..71 mostly cloudy degrees outside…

Ok, that $2 handsaw I bought over the weekend…..when it was new, sold for $1.50…..Now has been re-sharpened. 
Handle has been re-finished. Plate has been "de-kinked" and is rust free. Near as I can tell, this is a K-2 Speedster, From the Keystone line of saws by Disston…

So, what is for Breakfast, this morning…besides pills?


----------



## 987Ron

whats for breakfast you ask: Start with Coffee, Louisiana style, scrambled eggs with onions and green peepers, portk sausage and an English Muffin. Makes a Monday's start good.

No big plans other than get the mail when it comes. Need a good shop project. Have 3 or 4 small items to do but not inspired.

Have a good week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all make sure your electric vehicle has a charge before leaving for work if you own one…

5 am up and getting ready for work myself. My truck has half of a tank of gas good for a couple of days for me…

Later…

Breakfast homemade egg and cheese sandwich…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I used to work with students with a high level of special needs and found this article. I love technology and own a CNC and laser, so this article made my day-










https://ktar.com/story/5213687/robot-helps-kids-with-cerebral-palsy-practice-motor-skills/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I like the pic that was posted above with a bearded woodworker sitting at a Bandit-style workbench using a laptop, it reminded me of one that I have used. Does anybody remember?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moon shot update from a previous post of mine…

*Fuel leaks force NASA to scrub launch of new moon rocket*

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/nation/2022/08/29/nasa-moon-rocket-launch-scrubbed/7927883001/


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Breakfast for this morning….slice of pepper jack cheese between two sausage patties, set inside a toasted English Muffin…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Sounds tasty Bandit. Way better than my Rice Krispie Treat.


----------



## bandit571

Mondays..shop is closed for the day. Which means Honey-do tasks…..cleaning out a few places in the house…moving furniture around…hauling trash bags (5!) out the door…..THEN the Boss finally turns the ceiling fan on? I had to stop..was soaked clear through, and Uncle Charles was knocking on the legs…..

86 HUMID degrees outside….with rain showers on the way….


----------



## bandit571

Will be looking into a project…..made from a single plank. I have a 7/8" x 6" x 59" Maple board. And, it will be at least 3 weeks before I can make another Lumber Run. Board doesn't seem to have much in the way of showy grain..Hmm. I do have a supply of good looking 1/4" plywood…..

No rush…might just go and steal another Paul Sellers Project Plan?

BTW: Whut's fer Supper?


----------



## controlfreak

Supper, that would be Treat loaf, AKA Meat Loaf.


----------



## OzarkJim

Working on a temporary wall lumber rack to get boards off the floor and out of the way. Then we will build a sheet goods rack and maybe some sheet goods carts. It's a slow process to get the shop organized…....but like I told my sisters when they asked how I cleaned up after a tornado "one stick at a time".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

W2- Lumber wall racks are interesting and there are a lot of ways to do it. What method are you going with?

I like this one…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As for supper? Not sure for I just finished lunch. Personally, I wait until I start getting hungry- fridge or carry out. When I start getting tired of leftovers in the fridge to go in the lunch pail and eaten at work.

Side note how many here using a lunch pail?



















Probably my next one…


----------



## controlfreak

I carry a cooler to the office daily. For me leftovers are a "free lunch", that and carryout food is mostly crap carbs that are overpriced.


----------



## OzarkJim

That is a nice design for a woodrack DW. But this is going to be temporary so I am welding up 1" square tubing to angle iron that we will lag screw to the still exposed studs of the shop. We have a fair number of leftover 10' 2×4s from the shop build and some of our other hardwoods that have already made it to the shop. They are in the way of the panel storage build and also the BOAT storage (I want that $$ new bass boat in the fully enclosed shop before winter!!!).

We plan to make the more permanent board storage over the top of our dedicated paint booth. The paint booth will have 8' ceiling so there will be 2' above that to main ceiling (2'x 12' area in total). Although there might be some room above the sheet goods or other areas for fixed board storage. But our goal is to limit what we store in the shop to avoid the clutter. Fortunately, we have a guy with a bandsaw mill just a couple miles away that has a Hugh covered storage area with lots of Red/White Oak and Cedar.

We have a boxed cart for cutoffs:









For the sheet goods, I think we will build a combination of fixed storage and carts. There are times when you need to empty a cart to go get your next load.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I need a better lumber storage system myself, I've got ~1500bdft, drying under tarp up at my property and another 300bdft stashed away in various spots around here. There's some walnut outside that really neeeds to be under cover somewhere but my garage is already at 120% capacity.

Did someone do something wrong, I saw the respect reminder post above which usually means someone wrote something unwelcome?

DW, many don't get the energy thing and it's not just the fallacy of electric vehicles being anything resembling a solution to our energy needs (not energy crisis, that's just MSM propaganda). My wife making hard boiled eggs in the afternoon when it was 95° outside and the A/C was barely keeping up.


----------



## 987Ron

> I need a better lumber storage system myself, I ve got ~1500bdft, drying under tarp up at my property and another 300bdft stashed away in various spots around here. There s some walnut outside that really neeeds to be under cover somewhere but my garage is already at 120% capacity.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Just happen to have some space that good walnut would be fine in. However shrinkage might be a problem.


----------



## OzarkJim

Yeti,

Raw material storage and workflow is very much on our mind. The design of our shop is intended to allow us to back the 24' enclosed trailer into one of the garage doors, drop the ramp and simply wheel out a cart loaded with sheet goods and place that in a designated area close to our future panel saw. From there cut goods can flow across the shop thru the tablesaw to the outfeed and then to the assembly table before heading into the paint/finish room. At least that is the plan. Time will tell if we pull it all off…...

We are also very fortunate to have a second shop (our old shop about 30×30' plus attached lean too) that can also serve to store less used lumber. It already has overhead storage for same and there is even a lean too where we have stored some items (although that will likely be more for metal storage as that is where I usually do most of the welding).


----------



## bandit571

I am kind of limited as to how much lumber I can bring home….no longer have the Grand Caravan…..and this Chevy Equinox kind of limits how LONG a board I can haul. When a load does come in the backdoor of the house,,,there is a spot where they all can just lean against a wall…..Let them set there a bit, to get used to the house.

Boards then head to the shop on a "as needed" basis. I can't trust sitting lumber on the Dungeon floor…never know when a gulley-washer will stop by, and cause the Dungeon Creek to rise…soggy boards are a bit rough to work with.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Moon shot update from a previous post of mine…
> 
> *Fuel leaks force NASA to scrub launch of new moon rocket*
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/nation/2022/08/29/nasa-moon-rocket-launch-scrubbed/7927883001/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Fuel leak is why the Challenger blew up in 1986 ;((


----------



## OzarkJim

Bandit,
Yeah we are lucky in the vehicle department as well. I have a 1 ton diesel dually with the full 8' bed. That means sheet goods can slide in and the tailgate close!! If we need longer boards there is the 24' enclosed trailer or a 16' utility trailer. Plus we have a tractor with forks to unload the heavy stuff and or deliveries. That came in real handy when getting big orders to frame the shop. I also welded up a manbasket for the tractor forks to allow us to work at heights in relative safety (that is if my partner trusts my tractor driving LOL).


----------



## bandit571

The Boss decided on Lee's Chicken Take-out for Supper….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

W2W, That trusted driving reminds me of working in a bucket on a crane when I was an apprentice. We working about 35 feet up. The journeyman driving was getting braver and braver about how far he could swing us without putting the braces down ;(( He found out how far! ( We started to tip over! ( Luckily he reversed the direction in time and we swung back and forth a few times as the crane bounced off its springs


----------



## OzarkJim

> W2W, That trusted driving reminds me of working in a bucket on a crane when I was an apprentice. We working about 35 feet up. The journeyman driving was getting braver and braver about how far he could swing us without putting the braces down ;(( He found out how far! ( We started to tip over! ( Luckily he reversed the direction in time and we swung back and forth a few times as the crane bounced off its springs
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yep, But the older I get the less risks I am willing to take. When your young its all about "git er done". As you age you start thinking about what could happen and how bad it would hurt…...


----------



## DS

Sorry to put this out there, but these are half truths and also hyperbole.

While yes, a lot of electricity is currently produced using polluting methods, an important change is happening with electric cars.

ICE internal combustion engines produce what is referred to as point source pollution. Millions of tail pipes emitting carbon dioxide.
When cars use electricity, the pollution is moved from your tailpipes to single source pollution, meaning the power generation station.

There are many more options to reduce pollution at the generation source than at your tailpipe.
While it is not a perfect solution today, it is a major step in the direction of sustainable energy.

Eventually coal fired powered plants will be a quaint footnote of history and our cars will be powered by cleaner sources. This could not happen if we continue using exclusively ICE vehicles.



> Ron I agree it is "hype" or propaganda to promote electric vehicles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, many don t get the energy thing and it s not just the fallacy of electric vehicles being anything resembling a solution to our energy needs (not energy crisis, that s just MSM propaganda). My wife making hard boiled eggs in the afternoon when it was 95° outside and the A/C was barely keeping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


+1 There are going to be a lot of undercooked hard-boiled eggs and warmer houses when the EV cars start coming…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- you are predicting the cornucopia of EVs with infrastructure changes that aren't even built. Did you happen to watch the video from FLT that I posted earlier? Why the quick deadline from municipalities to kill gas cars with the only other ways of mobility will be public transportation, bicycle, and walking? Until I hear that people will be reassured of a reasonable transition- a lot of hype going on…

Interesting to say the least…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tonight: NY strip, mashed potato, and asparagus with hard crust bread…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

EVs are a decent form of transportation for some uses. The proponents of EV's keep telling us how in the future they will improve and be better. If the ICE vehicles are allowed to continue they too will improve and get better. They have improved greatly in the immediate past. The idea that only the EV is the solution is inane.

Tonight it was waffles and sausage. Real butter and maple syrup. No salad.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Tonight: NY strip, mashed potato, and asparagus with hard crust bread…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ring that triangle and see how fast we show up for steak!!


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms rolling through at the moment, 73 degrees and very WINDY…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

> Tonight: NY strip, mashed potato, and asparagus with hard crust bread…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Rats, I missed dinner. Didn't hear the triangle ringing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Oops! My computer was acting up and I didn't ring the bell…

Next time I will post this…

*Triangle Dinner Bell*






*Does anybody have a story on the metal triangle dinner bell…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My Woodshed Memories-* Took time to reread the earlier posts. Gunny posted with us and I want to give him a shoutout to post here, especially the shop cat. Thank you all who are here to help continue the Shed…

Burn Barrel is still alive and lives…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Man- a nice garage

Woman-a nice kitchen


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For DS-*


----------



## bandit571

Somebody missed dinner?









And it not pleased about it….

Thunderstorms outside, not a good night to run the Fire Pit…..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You know whats really irritating? When you are standing there telling someone about what you do, in my case, making boxes of a very special unique type, and then they say: oh thats nice, but you should make these >>>









And I am like, why should I make those? Other people already do, and besides, thats just painting an illusion to look realish and acrylic something-or-other - not wood! True story.

Then, theres the other one I got recently, same scenario except this time the person says, oh thats nice, but you should make chessboards - you could make alot of money doing that.

And I said, did you ever do any shopping for chessboards on Etsy? Because I think the chessboard market there is rather saturated, just as one example. And anyway, if I wanted to make chessboards, I would already be making them.

It is kinda like telling a portrait painter that he/she should apply their artistic skills as a lawn-care specialist or a refuse collection agent instead, or something…......


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..too bleeding early, for me…..


----------



## 987Ron

Up and moving, coffee in hand. aaaaah good. Still waiting on some hardware I ordered on Etsy. Small wall mount to hang a couple of things in the Kitchen. Wife's idea. Simple board with two hangers. Etsy supplies the coper hangers, I supply the board.

Daughter is upset with me, that is not unusual. Got out my decimeter and put it on the coffee table last night. Told her it was to see how loud a Corgi bark really is. Actually did not have it on, will today just for fun. She thinks I am making fun of her dog. Guess I am.

Wife and daughter gone all morning, leaving soon. House to myself. Nice and quiet.

Have a great day.


----------



## DS

> DS- you are predicting the cornucopia of EVs with infrastructure changes that aren t even built. Did you happen to watch the video from FLT that I posted earlier? Why the quick deadline from municipalities to kill gas cars with the only other ways of mobility will be public transportation, bicycle, and walking? Until I hear that people will be reassured of a reasonable transition- a lot of hype going on…
> 
> Interesting to say the least…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't disagree.
States like California have historically driven automotive standards and change.
They've consistently mandated emission standards that are stricter than the federal standards.

If auto makers wanted to sell in California, they had to meet those standards.

I am not stating that I agree or disagree with this approach, but, I known about the plan to push sustainability for over thirty years now.
Many thought it would not be with electric cars, but rather with hydrogen vehicles.

We went through all of this once before with a barely noticed half-hearted attempt in the late 1970's under the Carter administration.

The white papers were interesting, the goals were noble, but the cars were lousy and a weak attempt to appease the federales and suck up the program money that was set aside for it back then.

Elon made the cars cool, almost practical and profitable, so perhaps this time it will have some impact.
I had predicted the business model that would be needed (and that Elon used), way back in 1993 to the President of the American Hydrogen Assn. 
I'm not taking any credit for Elon, but the approach had become widely known throughout the 2000's.

I will be curious to see how it works out. We (California specifically) might be in for some pain.

Moving away from point source pollution is a big first step.
Next comes regulating the single source polluters (generation stations)

Don't confuse this as my agenda. I learned about this in 1989.

I am just the messenger.


----------



## DS

For background, in the early-mid nineties I ran an R&D electronics company and was manufacturing embedded control modules, like the ones in your car.
AHA had a new engine they called RADAX, if I remember right.
It was based on direct injection of hydrogen into ICE engines.
After several meetings with them, I decided not to work with them.

While they had many altruistic and noble ideas, they lacked any practical plan or way (funding) to achieve those objectives and my business venture was not in a position to take up that role (funding).

Such was the state of things in 1993.


----------



## controlfreak

"In the short term we need to use oil and gas or civilization will crumble." Elon Musk, clip on TV right now as I was reading this thread.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> I am just the messenger.*
> 
> - DS


And a good messenger you are…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* That cat is a beauty

*Ron-* I love your stories, especially your dog ones. I like the decibel meter idea. I got mine from the app store- free. I use it sometimes in the classroom when I think that they are getting loud anything over 70-80 but over 90 can cause hearing damage.


----------



## 1thumb

> We went through all of this once before with a barely noticed half-hearted attempt in the late 1970's under the Carter administration.
> 
> ... a weak attempt to appease the federales and suck up the program money that was set aside for it back then.
> 
> - DS


50 years later and nothing has changed. $7500 tax credit for purchasing selected EV's was met with a $7500-8000 price increase by those selected EV manufacturers. The plan now is the forced scarcity of fossil fuels driving up the price tenfold so many can't afford to heat their homes to show us fossil fuel is bad.

Why do those who spread the climate change myth to the biggest audience buy multi-million dollar mansions on the coasts which will be underwater soon and fly in private jets that create more pollution than most individuals will in their entire lifetime? Because they're liars seeking to manipulate others for financial gain.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "In the short term we need to use oil and gas or civilization will crumble." Elon Musk, clip on TV right now as I was reading this thread.
> 
> - controlfreak


+1 It is always about commerce, not you and me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS- * About 20yrs ago and even today there was a move to natural gas. I remember that we have an abundance of it in the U.S. IMO the move to electrical vehicles is a move in society to control or limit "mobility" of the masses. But first, they need to take our guns…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

mistake delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 50 years later and nothing has changed. $7500 tax credit for purchasing selected EV s was met with a $7500-8000 price increase by those selected EV manufacturers. The plan now is the forced scarcity of fossil fuels driving up the price tenfold so many can t afford to heat their homes to show us fossil fuel is bad.
> 
> Why do those who spread the climate change myth to the biggest audience buy multi-million dollar mansions on the coasts which will be underwater soon and fly in private jets that create more pollution than most individuals will in their entire lifetime? Because they re liars seeking to manipulate others for financial gain.
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail this morning…then the Boss has errands to run…..film at 2300 hrs.

Trying to hold off on the next Blog series….until after Cricket & Co. get through with the site's change-over.


----------



## DS

> We went through all of this once before with a barely noticed half-hearted attempt in the late 1970's under the Carter administration.
> 
> ... a weak attempt to appease the federales and suck up the program money that was set aside for it back then.
> 
> - DS
> 
> 50 years later and nothing has changed. $7500 tax credit for purchasing selected EV s was met with a $7500-8000 price increase by those selected EV manufacturers. The plan now is the forced scarcity of fossil fuels driving up the price tenfold so many can t afford to heat their homes to show us fossil fuel is bad.
> 
> Why do those who spread the climate change myth to the biggest audience buy multi-million dollar mansions on the coasts which will be underwater soon and fly in private jets that create more pollution than most individuals will in their entire lifetime? Because they re liars seeking to manipulate others for financial gain.
> 
> - 1thumb


What has changed is you can actually buy an electric car and drive it on the daily if you so choose.

Try buying a hydrogen 1978 pinto and driving it more than 50 miles - you can't and you couldn't back then, even when they made the prototype with your tax dollars.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In fairness… DS you also get an acorn…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I came across this and thought of you… or maybe myself…

*His emotional support animal is an alligator. They sleep in the same bed.*










https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2022/08/29/emotional-support-alligator-wally-henney/


----------



## bandit571

Latest box project….has a place to call home..









Maybe later, I can de-clutter a messy bench?









I do have two Keystone saws, now…









Standing upright is the K-3 (full etch, BTW) Pacesetter…..laying down on the job is the K-2 Speedster….gave that one a test drive….









For being an 8 point cross cut..not too bad…3/4" plywood for the "Test Track"....yes, I did miss that vise..









Cut was by eyeball, no lines to follow, no knife wall….and no drifting by the saw itself..back side of the cut..









Will be good enough to break-down planks that wander into the shop….cuts a bit faster than that D-100 hanging up on the tool cabinet…it is a 10 pointer….cuts slower, but smoother.


----------



## DS

BTW, "climate change myth" is also hyperbole.
The climate IS changing. 
We can document the historical climate cycle in the fossil records.
The Earth cycles through it about every 10,000 years.

The myth is that humans have caused it.
The truth is that we have accelerated it and it is no longer a 10,000 year cycle and it is fast approaching the apex.

The other myth is that we can stop it or reverse it.
It is inevitable. We are arrogant to think we can alter this course.
All we can do is attempt to mitigate the effects on the population at large and be responsible with our resources.

It will be our grandchildren's children who will get the worst of it.
A fine legacy that we have left them, no doubt.

Also, BTW, climate change will reverse itself without any interference or contribution from humans.
That is what makes it cyclical. 
The only question remains, is how will the humans fare during all of this?


----------



## bandit571

Watched Honda Elements roll along the assembly line over at East Liberty, OH's Honda assembly plant (ELP)

Every now and then, a 60 car lot would go by, being fitted with a Propane tank…..


----------



## DS

LOL, I'd love to see him try to take it on an airplane!
Reminds me of a bad Wesley Snipes movie.



> *Ron-* I came across this and thought of you… or maybe myself…
> 
> *His emotional support animal is an alligator. They sleep in the same bed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2022/08/29/emotional-support-alligator-wally-henney/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Also…did you know that Honda uses Blow Molded Gas tanks for their cars? I helped build the factory up in Marion,OH., that made those tanks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Blow Molded Gas Tanks? *I had to Google it…

Are plastic fuel tanks safe?
Plastic tanks are about 30 per cent lighter, and they generally don't have seams, which makes them less likely to rupture in a crash. That's a big plus. Plastics also don't generate sparks, and they're a bit more flexible than steel - in the sense of springing back into shape after impact.


----------



## 987Ron

Plastic is also lighter than steel. All weight loss is better acceleration and mpg.


----------



## splintergroup

I haven't seen a metal gas tank on a car in ages. Those plastic tanks are tough, but nicer when they are protected below with some form of a skid plate.

Even the aux tank on my 72 Bronco was plastic.


----------



## 987Ron

Decimeter read 108 and 109 on yips while pestering the old Lab to please play. Noisy little beast. Welsh Corgi of my daughters. Both live with us. Tegan is 6 months old.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I Love the dog Ron…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is a very sensible and noteworthy comment! Hats off to you, Sir. Please tell everybody!


> BTW, "climate change myth" is also hyperbole.
> The climate IS changing.
> We can document the historical climate cycle in the fossil records.
> The Earth cycles through it about every 10,000 years.
> 
> The myth is that humans have caused it.
> The truth is that we have accelerated it and it is no longer a 10,000 year cycle and it is fast approaching the apex.
> 
> The other myth is that we can stop it or reverse it.
> It is inevitable. We are arrogant to think we can alter this course.
> All we can do is attempt to mitigate the effects on the population at large and be responsible with our resources.
> 
> It will be our grandchildren's children who will get the worst of it.
> A fine legacy that we have left them, no doubt.
> 
> Also, BTW, climate change will reverse itself without any interference or contribution from humans.
> That is what makes it cyclical.
> The only question remains, is how will the humans fare during all of this?
> 
> - DS


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks for sharing. Very interesting though from Tesla.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* after seeing the Tesla quote circa 1926; I thought about the Dick Tracy 2 way wrist radio, invented in 1946 (in comic books) to today's Apple watch…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yesterday's project is 8×8" and the smaller one is a prototype…*


----------



## EricFai

DW, looks good and I like the saying. Would make some nice anniversary gifts.

Don't forget about Maxwell Smart, with the shoe phone.


----------



## EricFai

Back to cabinets, the couple I did the refacing for wants a custom pantry 5' wide. So picked up materials, broke down the plywood, milled the face frame parts. Collected tools to use tomorrow, and build the case on site. This will he a good project.


----------



## 1thumb

> BTW, "climate change myth" is also hyperbole.
> /
> We can document the historical climate cycle in the fossil records.
> The Earth cycles through it about every 10,000 years.
> - DS


Okay. The hyperbole behind climate change is a myth. Global freezing was going to kill us. Hole in the ozone was going to fry us all. Acid rain was going to cause us to drop dead in our kitchens. Global freezing is now global warming. The hole in the ozone has actually shrunk. Acid rain? What? Barrier reef going to disappear due to global warming but sees it's highest growth in 40 years. Fear sells and public shaming is for the mentally disturbed.

Watched a video last week from 20-30 years ago. A college professor was in Alaska, Greenland, somewhere very cold explaining how thru fossil records you can see 10,000 year climate cycles. He was adamant the world would soon be solid ice based on fossil records.


----------



## bandit571

This vertigo BS is bad, today….rooms are not supposed to spin, are they? Had a lot of trouble driving the car, today….almost like my eyes are seeing different things….Think I'll just sit in this comfy computer chair, awhile….and hope I don't need a seat belt for it….left eye will NOT focus…


----------



## 1thumb

> This vertigo BS is bad, today….
> 
> - bandit571


I was mega dosing vitamins and supplements and came down with that vertigo. Quit all vitamins and supplements and feel better w/no Vertigo. It is BS and scary. Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## OzarkJim

Hate to hear that for ya Bandit!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have a light case "disequilibrium" when standing up or getting out of a chair


----------



## BurlyBob

I got that vertigo from a sinus infection. It would pop up from time to time. Thankfully, it has occurred in several years.


----------



## OzarkJim

Here is one reason we won't be buying an EV anytime soon:


----------



## OzarkJim

Finally got around to clearing out the corner of our shop where the panel storage and bathroom will be:



















Had to move this lumber which was of course a lot of fun…..


----------



## OzarkJim

Bulit this temporary wall rack for boards today (yeah I can weld):


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail, today…2 loads, at that…issues with going up or down stairs, WITH a hamper full of clothes….not fun.

Shoulder of my shirt is dirty, from rubbing on the stairway's walls….Got 2 more such trips to go…in each direction…

Thinking of waiting on another Project build, until after Cricket & Crew finish with the site overhaul….


----------



## moke

> Bulit this temporary wall rack for boards today (yeah I can weld):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - W2Woodworks


W2W I was think last night in the middle of the night when I do my deepest thinking….if you put storage for sheet goods or anything really ove the paint booth, isn't there a chance that commotion up there will knock dust and whatever off the ceiling into the newly painted product? Just a thought….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*W2-* Fantastic follow-along pic's from the EV buster to all the shop photos.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For background, in the early-mid nineties I ran an R&D electronics company and was manufacturing embedded control modules, like the ones in your car.
> AHA had a new engine they called RADAX, if I remember right.
> It was based on direct injection of hydrogen into ICE engines.
> After several meetings with them, I decided not to work with them.
> 
> While they had many altruistic and noble ideas, they lacked any practical plan or way (funding) to achieve those objectives and my business venture was not in a position to take up that role (funding).
> 
> Such was the state of things in 1993…
> - DS


Big oil bought all the efficiency patents to maintain market share. In the 90s the Koch brothers sparked a building boom in WA DC to snuff out pollution legislation. There were only about 100 lobbyists in the late 80s. A decade later there were about 2,000 and corporate America has owned Congress ever since.

I knew a guy that invented a method of powering those old heavy cars from the 60s with fumes. They got over 50 mpg but acceleration was lacking.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have a light case "disequilibrium" when standing up or getting out of a chair
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Half of those are not dizzyness so they should include incoordination: loss of stability and muscle control ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max let me say -I just got to be cautious with my "mobility. I get my results on my brain scan in a couple of weeks…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For the sheet goods method that I use…










20 years no problems and easier for me to handle vs laying them horizontal.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here is one reason we won t be buying an EV anytime soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - W2Woodworks


I guess I qualify for EV ;(( We gave ours to our grandson and the F250 diesel since I can no longer drive (


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

double post


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For Ron-


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ i always found banjos intriguing, the look, the sound and a little smaller to have to haul around than a guitar. Not sure if the same song from Deliverance makes that better or worse but it's the only banjo song that comes to mind. Grandma has one at her house, not sure if she or Grandpa played it but it looks well kept, can't remember the maker but we were checking everything to make sure nothing of significant value slipped through the cracks. Seems it might have been $200 - $300 advertised for an identical used one so I have no idea how that relates to quality?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yeti when Ron gets up he'll have more to say…


----------



## OzarkJim

W2W I was think last night in the middle of the night when I do my deepest thinking….if you put storage for sheet goods or anything really ove the paint booth, isn t there a chance that commotion up there will knock dust and whatever off the ceiling into the newly painted product? Just a thought….

- moke
[/QUOTE]

Moke,
Thanks but we plan to have a solid double ceiling (insulated even) on the paint booth. The idea being that we don't want the potentially hot or cold circulated air in that room to affect heated or cooled air in the main shop. We plan for the paint room to be somewhat air tight and draw air in from outside (for obvious reasons). Of course that might affect when we can paint at times but not any worse than anyone else might experience.


----------



## OzarkJim

> For the sheet goods method that I use…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years no problems and easier for me to handle vs laying them horizontal.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yep that is what we have always done too. Problem we run into is that the sheet you need always tends to be at the back of the stack LOL.

That's why our new rack will be long ways (IE: sheets 90 to the walls) with several separators such that we can put different sheet goods in different slots. The overall rack will be 8' wide which should allow for a fairly good amount of sheet goods. Parrell to the sheet goods on the other wall is where we plan to put the panel saw. So basically, you can pull out a sheet and slide it right onto the saw.

I have given extensive thought to material flow thru the shop as I am not getting any younger and I am really tired of constantly moving one thing or the other to work. We reaaalllllllyyyyyyy hope that once the shop is fully laid out we can bring materials in and run them all the way to finished product without ever moving another piece of material or a machine!!

I'll post pics when we get it built. It may be a while as we have to insulate and put up paneling before I can build out the storage (don't want to have to move the storage to install the wall LOL!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*W2-* material flow +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

8:30 bedtime and all prepared for school…


----------



## moke

> W2W I was think last night in the middle of the night when I do my deepest thinking….if you put storage for sheet goods or anything really ove the paint booth, isn t there a chance that commotion up there will knock dust and whatever off the ceiling into the newly painted product? Just a thought….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Moke,
> Thanks but we plan to have a solid double ceiling (insulated even) on the paint booth. The idea being that we don t want the potentially hot or cold circulated air in that room to affect heated or cooled air in the main shop. We plan for the paint room to be somewhat air tight and draw air in from outside (for obvious reasons). Of course that might affect when we can paint at times but not any worse than anyone else might experience.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Ok that sounds good…..just had that thought….and…The paint layers that build up in a paint booth, can be broken away and turned as pen blanks…it's called Fordite. It make some of the coolest pens! and are sold for big bucks!


----------



## moke

> ^ i always found banjos intriguing, the look, the sound and a little smaller to have to haul around than a guitar. Not sure if the same song from Deliverance makes that better or worse but it s the only banjo song that comes to mind. Grandma has one at her house, not sure if she or Grandpa played it but it looks well kept, can t remember the maker but we were checking everything to make sure nothing of significant value slipped through the cracks. Seems it might have been $200 - $300 advertised for an identical used one so I have no idea how that relates to quality?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeti- when I was a youngster I played a lap steel guitar, I was too small to wrap my fingers around a fret board. The next door neighbor boy played a bunch of stuff. He was killed in a car accident and his mom gave me his acoustic guitar, banjo and mandolin. I never learned how to play the mandolin….and gave it back to them some years later as it was a Gibson and had really gone up in value. I took many lessons for the acoustic guitar and about 10 or 15 lessons on the banjo. It was an Epiphone. Epiphone is a lower price version of Gibson,( anything Gibson is big bucks generally) but back then it was it's
own company. I don't think any of the Epiphones ever got to be big bucks. Mine was a 4 string and generally the 5 strings are the more valuable. The top brands are Recorder or maybe Recording- not sure….some of those can go into thousand or so, then there are Gold Tones and Deering. They have some that are valuable and some not so much, but most of those are at least a few hundred…up to a thousand or more. Gibson again is the most valuable in general. There are a myriad of other brands but I don't know them …... Compared to a 6 or 12 string guitar they are easier to finger the frets, but the picking is the difficult part. I had been playing a lap steel since I was 7 or 8 yo so the picking is pretty similar, so it was easier for me to pick up. but a banjo just wasn't cool…..I wanted to play electric guitar like Steppenwolf or Led Zepplin…..so I eventually sold it, but kept it until I was out of college 4 or 5 years. I just didn't want anyone to know I could play it…..but I enjoyed it.

I played many electrics and enjoyed it, but later figured out more ladies were attracted to the John Denver type. So I played an acoustic guitar off and on for years and years, then gave it up for the most part because I was working two jobs. I picked it up again when I retired from Police work in 2017. I still have that acoustic, I was given. and I play now but suk….a lot…..but I do have 8 guitars and one lap steel. No banjo though. The problem with being reasonable at playing at one time in your life, you are familiar with what is good and what is not…..and I am not! It is not like riding a bicycle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max let me say -I just got to be cautious with my "mobility. I get my results on my brain scan in a couple of weeks…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good luck with the results. I have to be cautious too. I take the wheelchair most of the time ;((

In 5th grade after we played flutes in prep for joining the school band, they told my parents don't waste your money on an instrument. He must be tone deaf  End of my music career.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

I had a lot of catching up to do.

Wife tested negative. I will test myself later.

Bandit I had vertigo "positional" vertigo, when you get up to quick. Dramamine was the med. Hope yours gets better.


----------



## 987Ron

> Yeti when Ron gets up he ll have more to say…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have no idea as to Banjo value or much else about them. They are interesting instruments.

Morning all, coffee. Our indoor cat somehow escaped to the out of doors last evening. None of us knew he was out, found him on the porch ready to come in this am. No signs of wear or problems, he was ready for his food bowl. He is a neutered Tom so episodes in that regard. Probably try it again now that he was successful. He is not allowed out except on the screened porch when the dog door is shut. His name is Merlin guess it fits.

Is it progress or regression 20 years ago it was not necessary to "unlock" use an ID, password, thumbprint facial recognition or a combination of two, then make sure its charged, to make a phone call. "progress" somehow seems backwards.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Mistake- now that I think about it was it violins and your Dad's making them?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Up early-* scan the news, breakfast, with pills being taken in the evening before bed.

*TopMax-* regardless of your mobility, I hold you in high regard…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit*- what is that beautiful cat's name, that you posted earlier?

I found this and thought of him…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…2 sausage patties with a slice of Pepper Jack cheese in-between, in a toasted English Muffin…Along with a few pills…

Issues with the right, non-existent Inner ear…."Sugar Count" seems to be a bit high…extra pill to bring THAT down.

62 Clear and sunny degrees, with 89% Humidity outside the door…

Trying to eat Breakfast #2 , with 3 extra pairs of eye balls staring at me…

"...and may the road rise up to meet ye…"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "...and may the road rise up to meet ye…"
> 
> - bandit571


and if the face does not fall to meet the road…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Driverless cars are here!!!!* I am glad that they are not yet here in my area…










*Waymo takes the wheel for rider-only service in downtown Phoenix*

https://ktar.com/story/5217073/waymo-takes-the-wheel-for-rider-only-service-in-downtown-phoenix/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Can you imagine underwriting the liability on those? Holy $$$$$$$$$$$chnikes!


----------



## 987Ron

I have gone through a license, registration, insurance stop a couple of times, stopping all cars. What do they do with a driverless car? How does "it" produce the documents of license, insurance and registration? Posted on the window for all to see? Who gets the ticket if a violation happens? Whose license gets the points added on? If several violations occur is the software not allowed to drive again? Attend a training school? Things be changing. Us old codgers are suspicious of it all. Thats why they call us codgers. Proud to be one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Better one yet- while back while testing them with a driver a pedestrian was killed.

Yeti- no problem with underwriting them the cost will be passed on to us. Insurance companies don't lose money…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Digital aging: Too much blue light from screens makes you grow old faster*

https://studyfinds.org/blue-light-screens-aging/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*F.D.A. Authorizes Updated Covid Booster Shots, Targeting Omicron Subvariants*
WASHINGTON - The Food and Drug Administration on Wednesday authorized the first redesign of coronavirus vaccines since they were rolled out in late 2020, setting up millions of Americans to receive new booster doses targeting Omicron subvariants as soon as next week.

*Yes, I will take it. * I am 73 the vaccine did me no harm and I have not had COVID. I read and hear about people who have or get the OMNI, due to me being in the classroom. Also, the flu shot is out and ready…

I do have respect for the anti-vaccine people for people have freedom of choice…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I have gone through a license, registration, insurance stop a couple of times, stopping all cars. What do they do with a driverless car? How does "it" produce the documents of license, insurance and registration? Posted on the window for all to see?
> 
> - 987Ron


It will probably be some state to state propreitary system that can't interact with an adjacent state in any form. Kinda like the Georgia peach pass where you have to pay tolls on a federal highway constructed with federal tax dollars to a state entity, SC has something different that won't work with GA or NC and NC has their own too.

The whole thing wreaks of a giant poo show were the concept is proudly touted but the nuts and bolts to actually implement such a system so that it actually works will more closely resemble hastily delivered microsoft anything; filled with bugs and requiring various add-on package to sort of limp along in a quasi functioning form.


----------



## OzarkJim

> *F.D.A. Authorizes Updated Covid Booster Shots, Targeting Omicron Subvariants*
> WASHINGTON - The Food and Drug Administration on Wednesday authorized the first redesign of coronavirus vaccines since they were rolled out in late 2020, setting up millions of Americans to receive new booster doses targeting Omicron subvariants as soon as next week.
> 
> *Yes, I will take it. * I am 73 the vaccine did me no harm and I have not had COVID. I read and hear about people who have or get the OMNI, due to me being in the classroom. Also, the flu shot is out and ready…
> 
> I do have respect for the anti-vaccine people for people have freedom of choice…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks for the update.

My wife is a nurse at a nursing home and is REQUIRED to take a booster every 4 months. She still got covid recently (outbreak at the facility she works at). But at least it wasn't a bad case, just a sore throat and stuffy head for couple days.

I have been waiting to take my second booster until they came out with the update. Since I also recently had covid again, I will wait a couple months just to make sure there are no issues with the new version. They say that you are usually immune for at least 90 days after a bout with the virus.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Bp = 121/82….Sugar count = 112…..distressingly healthy …

Grandson will not be going too many places, and is confined to Quarters….he came down with a case of Covid from school, it seems…


----------



## bandit571

On the way back from running errands, today…..traffic was diverted a bit…..Police Training Day, for the city's SWAT team…..


----------



## 987Ron

> On the way back from running errands, today…..traffic was diverted a bit…..Police Training Day, for the city s SWAT team…..
> 
> - bandit571


Whole lot better than an actual swat team operation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On the way back from running errands, today…..traffic was diverted a bit…..Police Training Day, for the city s SWAT team…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Whole lot better than an actual swat team operation.
> 
> - 987Ron


They are so busy here I doubt they need training ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On the way back from running errands, today…..traffic was diverted a bit…..Police Training Day, for the city s SWAT team…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Whole lot better than an actual swat team operation.
> 
> - 987Ron


They are so busy here I doubt they need training ;((


> *Driverless cars are here!!!!* I am glad that they are not yet here in my area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Waymo takes the wheel for rider-only service in downtown Phoenix*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/5217073/waymo-takes-the-wheel-for-rider-only-service-in-downtown-phoenix/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


One of the first demonstrations here the developer said traffic will not fit on the road without tailgators )


----------



## controlfreak

Fully Vaxed and boosted but I finally got it on the first day of vacation no less. That was almost two months ago and I am still coughing. They told me I would be protected and that morphed into "It may lower the severity". I had a very bad reaction to the booster so I am done with all this until they prove with real science and data that they know what they are doing.


----------



## DS

> BTW, "climate change myth" is *also* hyperbole.
> /
> We can document the historical climate cycle in the fossil records.
> The Earth cycles through it about every 10,000 years.
> - DS
> 
> Okay. The hyperbole behind climate change is a myth. Global freezing was going to kill us. Hole in the ozone was going to fry us all. Acid rain was going to cause us to drop dead in our kitchens. Global freezing is now global warming. The hole in the ozone has actually shrunk. Acid rain? What? Barrier reef going to disappear due to global warming but sees it s highest growth in 40 years. Fear sells and public shaming is for the mentally disturbed.
> 
> Watched a video last week from 20-30 years ago. A college professor was in Alaska, Greenland, somewhere very cold explaining how thru fossil records you can see 10,000 year climate cycles. He was adamant the world would soon be solid ice based on fossil records.
> 
> - 1thumb


I'm not discounting all the hype you just listed, just throwing another one in the mix.
I believe I explained my position well enough.

So many of those studies are commissioned by folks with an agenda (and $$$$)
Somewhere in the data lies the truth of it.

Earth seeks a balance. 
It is, generally speaking, a closed loop system.
It will behave like all closed loop systems behave.

In the very long run, as the Universe expands and levels off with every object nearing the same temperatures, it will be a cold, cold end for humanity.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I am done with all this until they prove with real science and data that they know what they are doing.
> 
> - controlfreak


*Rea*l science has been cancelled (the popular thing these days). They replaced it with a dude.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nope. Respectfully. As the Sun runs out of fuel it will expand and consume everything in its path, until it reaches about Jupiter, then it will be fireworks time. So, the end of Humanity is a going to be fiery one. Yay.


> In the very long run, as the Universe expands and levels off with every object nearing the same temperatures, it will be a cold, cold end for humanity.
> 
> - DS


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Favorite Dude quotes (Big Lebowski):

This aggression will not stand, Man.

I cant be worrying about that sh%t, life goes on, Man.

At least I am house-broken.


----------



## DS

> Nope. Respectfully. As the Sun runs out of fuel it will expand and consume everything in its path, until it reaches about Jupiter, then it will be fireworks time. So, the end of Humanity is a going to be fiery one.
> 
> In the very long run, as the Universe expands and levels off with every object nearing the same temperatures, it will be a cold, cold end for humanity.
> 
> - DS
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Well, yes, that will likely also happen first, admittedly.
I was thinking on the scale of the Universe, where, I am told, temperatures are expected to average out in the long run.

Theoretically, millions of years from now, we humans might solve the Sun explosion issue by migrating to other solar systems sans super-novae.


----------



## OzarkJim

While you folks ponder the end of humanity, the rest of us will try to figure out how to get the price of a gallon of milk down to a reasonable level…....


----------



## EricFai

Managed to get the case and face frame assembled today, so now it generating a cut list for the doors, a couple of shallow drawers, and shelves. All in all a good day.


----------



## bandit571

A village south of here…had a Domestic go very badly….as in a shooting. Deputies responded…and 2 EMT Squads…

City SWAT team was not involved….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*CF- *freedom to choose +1

*W2-* I will probably do like-wise with the booster.

*Eric-* project looks great


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Design thoughts *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shop time with lasered leather- this was just experimental and something to learn. Not for me too much smoke as compared to other substrates. Some day I may cut someone a logo on the center of the piece of leather…


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. They already wanted an addition. There was a closet in that corner.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Fully Vaxed and boosted but I finally got it on the first day of vacation no less. That was almost two months ago and I am still coughing. They told me I would be protected and that morphed into "It may lower the severity". I had a very bad reaction to the booster so I am done with all this until they prove with real science and data that they know what they are doing.
> 
> - controlfreak


Vax does lower severity. Last fall in our daughter's hospital the critical cases were 100% unvaxed. They will never prove *" they know what they are doing"* by today's standards. Back when there were very few vaccines Mom, a highly accomplished RN, said the worst thing she ever saw was all the young women in iron lungs with Polio ;(( It was eliminated in the US for several decades until this year with cases in NY ;(( The were lots of diseases when I was a kid without vaccines ;( I was elated when they finally got Polio ) Of course they eradicated Smallpox about 1980. That would not be possible today.

There are too many variables in biological issues to ever prove anything beyond a shadow of a doubt. Our daughter told the same thing Mom said about mostly young women with Polio about Covid. The most serious cases were Latino and Pacific Islander middle age men. 1918 with the Spanish Flu healthy young men about 21 died within 2 days in many cases. My 3 yo dad was not expected to survive but he obviously 

The reason the slave trade started was immunity to Malaria ;(


----------



## bandit571

Domestic…stepfather threatened to shoot the 2 kids…..one of the kids got the gun away from him…fatal for the stepfather….in self defense. No arrests were made. Fellow had a violent history of Domestic Violence….Deputies were well aware of the fellow….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> BTW, "climate change myth" is *also* hyperbole.
> /
> We can document the historical climate cycle in the fossil records.
> The Earth cycles through it about every 10,000 years.
> - DS
> 
> Okay. The hyperbole behind climate change is a myth. Global freezing was going to kill us. Hole in the ozone was going to fry us all. Acid rain was going to cause us to drop dead in our kitchens. Global freezing is now global warming. The hole in the ozone has actually shrunk. Acid rain? What? Barrier reef going to disappear due to global warming but sees it s highest growth in 40 years. Fear sells and public shaming is for the mentally disturbed.
> 
> Watched a video last week from 20-30 years ago. A college professor was in Alaska, Greenland, somewhere very cold explaining how thru fossil records you can see 10,000 year climate cycles. He was adamant the world would soon be solid ice based on fossil records.
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> I'm not discounting all the hype you just listed, just throwing another one in the mix.
> I believe I explained my position well enough.
> 
> So many of those studies are commissioned by folks with an agenda (and $$$$)
> Somewhere in the data lies the truth of it.
> 
> Earth seeks a balance.
> It is, generally speaking, a closed loop system.
> It will behave like all closed loop systems behave.
> 
> *In the very long run, as the Universe expands and levels off with every object nearing the same temperatures, it will be a cold, cold end for humanity.*
> 
> - DS


Humanity will see a Nuclear Winter long before that happens. Just like the meteorite that ended the dinosaurs  The volcanic action that heated up the world was bubbling out greenhouse gases and burning North America for thousands of years. The reason they were so big was the abundance of food! ) The meteorite covered the earth with a cloud that cooled and eliminated most species;( 3/4 of mammals and the biosphere have been extinct by the current warming ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Design thoughts *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What about the golden ratio?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

bandit, judges release violent criminals with lots of pending cases and felony convictions here ;(( Apparently, they solved the incarceration rate at public expense ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One potential side effect of AI? Human extinction.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/08/31/artificial-intelligence-worst-case-scenario-extinction/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Simples. Stop drinking milk. Joke. Seriously, coffee without milk is like an ICE engine without oil. And Chocolate Pudding without milk is just unthinkable. Yum, pudding! Now I have to make some!!! and I already had alot to do today. See what you did!


> While you folks ponder the end of humanity, the rest of us will try to figure out how to get the price of a gallon of milk down to a reasonable level…....
> 
> - W2Woodworks


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> In the very long run, as the Universe expands and levels off with every object nearing the same temperatures, it will be a cold, cold end for humanity.
> 
> Theoretically, millions of years from now, we humans might solve the Sun explosion issue by migrating to other solar systems sans super-novae.
> 
> - DS


An Optimist! Thats refreshing. And possibly a Star Trek fan? The World could use some more of those positive thinkers, fer sure. I am what you might call an Optimist in remission. We are working on that.

There are some serious problems with long-haul space travel, degenerative bone loss in an artificial G-field, for example. Could We humans solve them, possibly? However there is one problem we wont be able to solve, not preemptively, anyway. That would be the unknown pathogens, bacteria, viruses, et al., that surely exist in any foreign habitable environment, which our immune systems have not developed a defense against.

So We get to a nice, cozy, habitable, watery planet, somewhere, out there, and everyone gets sick, and We dont know why. We find out why, treat the sickness, then get sick again from another pathogenic infection that we cannot cure. Maybe We endure those hardships and carry on, or maybe it is a dead end because no one survives? Think of the millions of native (South) Americans who got wiped out by a few dozen Conquistadores, as an historic example. Or the Jamestown settlement as another.

As far as this Expanding Universe, you mentioned, again, respectfully - if the Universe IS expanding, what is it expanding in to? I do not have a formal education in Physics, however, I do study physics - for FUN. Many Physicists dispute this Big-Bang expanding model theory; and you know, the Big-Bang theory itself was "invented" by a Catholic Priest to explain his version of evolutionary events in line with Bible teaching. I could go on and on, on this subject, but wont waste space here. I will just post one link to a loosely written summary of a recent Paper published in The International Journal of Modern Physics. I could easily post 10 more links that dispute this theory. What is interesting and valuable, for those who care to read them, are the comments from folks who debate BOTH sides of this question. The Plasma Theory, the Electric Universe Theory, the Torus Field Theory, the Charge Field Theory, all explain what we experience in much simpler terms, and do not need to "invent" variables like Dark Matter and Dark Energy to make the exceedingly complex Math work - sort of.

My view, which I stole from someone else, is that the simpler the explanation the more likely it is to be true.

https://www.sci.news/astronomy/science-universe-not-expanding-01940.html

I recall, DS, you mentioning that the Earth is a closed-system that seeks Balance. I agree with that, except to say that there are ginormous outside influences that act upon it, the Sun, the Moon, and Jupiter; and without any one of those influencers life here would not be possible, not as it is now, at any rate. What influence, for example, does Saturn have on the Charge Field that permeates our Solar System? So then, how closed is it really? Also, we are told that the Universe itself is a closed-system, but is it really? Lots of dispute about that also. We were told that particles do not spontaneously manifest, but this has now been shown to be untrue.

Then, we have the question of whether or not Spirit is eternal? Because if it is true that Spirit/Soul does exist independent of the Body, then whether or not Earth exists is irrelevant.

Either way, it all comes down to Faith!


----------



## 987Ron

> *Design thoughts *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks like doodles on the napkin at lunch time. Have lunch with someone and you won't have to amuse yourself.

Up and about. Off with daughter, couple of errands.

No milk in my coffee. Why dilute a good thing.

Breakfast calls. Lawn service is already at it. Beat the heat is probably the goal. Don't blame them. Have told them they can come anytime in the am as long as there is enough daylight to see. They seem to appreciate that.

later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Real Inconvenient Truth: Arctic Sea Ice Has Grown Since 2012*










https://www.infowars.com/posts/the-real-inconvenient-truth-arctic-sea-ice-has-grown-since-2012/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Either way, it all comes down to Faith!*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *The Real Inconvenient Truth: Arctic Sea Ice Has Grown Since 2012
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's only inconvenient if you're trying to push a false narrative. Actually a good thing if truth is the objective.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- interesting posts from last nights…

golden ratio, yes


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*People with blood type A more likely to suffer stroke before age 60*

According to their findings, individuals under 60 with blood type A may be most at risk.

https://studyfinds.org/blood-type-a-stroke-risk/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*WHAT IS SCHOOL FOR?*










The past two and a half years have brought disruption after disruption to America's K-12 schools. It's been … stressful. But these disturbances in our education equilibrium have also given us a chance to step back and ask, "What is school for?

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2022/09/01/opinion/schools-education-america.html


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, pills taken. I am Type A Pos. Might see about 2nd Breakfast in a little bit…still trying to get woke up this morning…

Have a bench full of toys to put away….


----------



## DS

An attempt to route mortise finger pulls in White Oak…
even with a climb cut the tear-out was was horrendous.

I think I have a work-around for it.










You might also notice some scoring inside the cut. The hogging bit wasn't touched off to the right depth.
That is fixed now.


----------



## DS

> I recall, DS, you mentioning that the Earth is a closed-system that seeks Balance. I agree with that, except to say that there are ginormous outside influences that act upon it, the Sun, the Moon, and Jupiter; and without any one of those influencers life here would not be possible, not as it is now, at any rate. What influence, for example, does Saturn have on the Charge Field that permeates our Solar System? So then, how closed is it really? Also, we are told that the Universe itself is a closed-system, but is it really? Lots of dispute about that also. We were told that particles do not spontaneously manifest, but this has now been shown to be untrue.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Heheh, all good points.
So, I was careful to qualify my closed-loop system statement as "generally" closed-loop.
That allows for the obvious exceptions.
There ARE many outside influences on Earth, not the least of which is radiated heat loss into space.

And what do humans know, really?
I know enough to know I don't know anything.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Yikes, was it spinning backwards?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- you almost always have a solution to a problem :>} Personally I recall a similar thig that happened with Red Oak :>{


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit as for that blood type article it is probably just a bunch of BS…


----------



## OzarkJim

> I recall, DS, you mentioning that the Earth is a closed-system that seeks Balance. I agree with that, except to say that there are ginormous outside influences that act upon it, the Sun, the Moon, and Jupiter; and without any one of those influencers life here would not be possible, not as it is now, at any rate. What influence, for example, does Saturn have on the Charge Field that permeates our Solar System? So then, how closed is it really? Also, we are told that the Universe itself is a closed-system, but is it really? Lots of dispute about that also. We were told that particles do not spontaneously manifest, but this has now been shown to be untrue.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Heheh, all good points.
> So, I was careful to qualify my closed-loop system statement as "generally" closed-loop.
> That allows for the obvious exceptions.
> There ARE many outside influences on Earth, not the least of which is radiated heat loss into space.
> 
> And what do humans know, really?
> I know enough to know I don t know anything.
> 
> - DS


I know a few things:
The price of a gallon of milk is too high.
The price of a gallon of gas is too high.
Price of lumber is too high!!!
Seems like the folks in charge don't know anything.
Mankind has to survive today in order to be around in a million years. I don't think we can even comprehend what could happen to our species in that length of time.
But I do know I need to out in the shop putting together panel storage today!!


----------



## DS

My father says he is a Realist.

I say a Realist is just a Pessimist in denial.

We talk about having faith.
Faith is hope for something in the future.
If we have faith, then we have hope.


----------



## DS

> ^ Yikes, was it spinning backwards?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The cycle was right (for cnc) - a climb cut.

What I did was extend the lead-in about 3" and we clamped a spoil piece of mdf in front of the Oak to prevent the tear out.
It worked out nice.
No pic yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This Is What Your Toes Reveal About Your Personality*

Did you know that your toes can tell you a lot about your health and your personality? According to some studies,the length and shape of your toes says a lot about you as a person. Well, even though taken with a pinch of salt, its still fun to know what this has to say about you

https://www.storypick.com/toes-personality-test/


----------



## DS

All fixed up and installed into the drawer fronts.










This is in a two drawer (grain matched) hanging bathroom vanity.
One pull faces up and the other faces down in a mirror image.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That actually looks quite nice. I love the utility of red oak and the strength it offers. I know you've posted on this a time or two, is red oak really back and being regularly asked for?


----------



## DS

So, not Red Oak so much (or at all).
There is a trend that pairs High Gloss White with Natural White Oak.
We are getting regular requests for that now.

Another upcoming trend which seems to be starting in the last few months is something called "Thin Shaker" Doors.

This is a misnomer since it is just a 3/4" slab door with a 3/4" X 1" 'L' Molding mitered around the outside edges.
(You see a 3/4" wide x 1/4" deep trim around the doors.)

It pairs well with Aluminum thin doors and acrylic gloss panels.

Most all of the big door companies are carrying it now because of the repeated requests for it.


----------



## bandit571

I think I need to put a few tools away..









Maybe?


----------



## DS

Slim Shaker, or, if you prefer, Thin Shaker.










(Not mine, just an interwebs version)


----------



## BurlyBob

DS, looks more IKEA to me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks utilitarian to me, but I like utilitarian. In a working kitchen those handles would get ripped off or hurt someone, aside from that I could handle a setup like that, my wife however would not allow it.


----------



## DS

This is a more typical application.

Not quite your fathers' whitewash oak cabinets.










(Again, not my work)


----------



## bandit571

The client gets what the client wants…..IF we won't build it for them, they WILL find someone else that will.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The Real Inconvenient Truth: Arctic Sea Ice Has Grown Since 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/the-real-inconvenient-truth-arctic-sea-ice-has-grown-since-2012/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The Arctic salvation is most likely the same reason Texas has been frozen the last few winters ;(( The Arctic Wall that the Jet Stream used to bounce off of is gone ;( It now carries Siberian cold across the Arctic to Canada and us, US.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Then, we have the question of whether or not Spirit is eternal? Because if it is true that Spirit/Soul does exist independent of the Body, then whether or not Earth exists is irrelevant.
> 
> Either way, it all comes down to Faith!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No doubt about the separation. The Paranormal has lots of videos now that cameras are everywhere )


----------



## DS

The fact that there even exists a website called info *wars* tells you all you need to know.
"Here's our skewed information to balance out the other information that they skewed the other way."
The battle cry is sounded!

I sure miss the days when objectivity and integrity was the highest regarded mantra of the news media.
"And that's the way it was…"


----------



## OzarkJim

Got the insulation, paneling and floor of the sheet goods rack built. Couple pieces in the unit for demo. Will add divider rails built out of 1" square tubing every 1'. Top of rack will be 4'4" so we can stack cut pieces on top if necessary. Technically we could build the unit two stories but I don't like the idea of lifting sheets up in the air Might do that later for lighter cut offs…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I recall, DS, you mentioning that the Earth is a closed-system that seeks Balance. I agree with that, except to say that there are ginormous outside influences that act upon it, the Sun, the Moon, and Jupiter; and without any one of those influencers life here would not be possible, not as it is now, at any rate. What influence, for example, does Saturn have on the Charge Field that permeates our Solar System? So then, how closed is it really? Also, we are told that the Universe itself is a closed-system, but is it really? Lots of dispute about that also. We were told that particles do not spontaneously manifest, but this has now been shown to be untrue.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Heheh, all good points.
> So, I was careful to qualify my closed-loop system statement as "generally" closed-loop.
> That allows for the obvious exceptions.
> There ARE many outside influences on Earth, not the least of which is radiated heat loss into space.
> 
> And what do humans know, really?
> *I know enough to know I don t know anything.*
> - DS


Studying psychology to find a way to get the chity council to consider facts about propane, fire, and structural code violations, I found metacognition. It is a rare ability to self-access one's own knowledge. During my electrical career, I was always puzzled about being able to troubleshoot problems and find a solution in minutes or hours instead of days, weeks, or failing? I never dreamed it was as simple as admitting I did not know it all ) and it was time to educate myself or defer to someone who had expertise in that area of the trade.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The fact that there even exists a website called info *wars* tells you all you need to know.
> "Here's our skewed information to balance out the other information that they skewed the other way."
> The battle cry is sounded!
> 
> *I sure miss the days when objectivity and integrity was the highest regarded mantra of the news media.*
> "And that's the way it was…"
> 
> - DS












In the 1980s they ended the Fairness Doctrine for the news media ( A judge even ruled it is OK to lie in newscasts under the 1st Amendment ;((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Got the insulation, paneling and floor of the sheet goods rack built. Couple pieces in the unit for demo. Will add divider rails built out of 1" square tubing every 1 . Top of rack will be 4 4" so we can stack cut pieces on top if necessary. Technically we could build the unit two stories but I don t like the idea of lifting sheets up in the air Might do that later for lighter cut offs…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Looks good from here.


----------



## BurlyBob

Some proof of my slow progress. Tomorrow I have to fine tune a few of the joints. The haunches need to be tighter to the legs.


----------



## bandit571

Looking good from here!

Waiting on the day the top of YOUR bench is as crowded as mine is…









Yours might take a bit longer….more toys!


----------



## DS

> Some proof of my slow progress. Tomorrow I have to fine tune a few of the joints. The haunches need to be tighter to the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


That has the makings of a mighty fine workbench Bob.

If it ever gets below 110 degrees F in my garage, I might make some progress on some of my own projects.
Come on October!


----------



## EricFai

Afternoon in the shop was productive. Milled rails and styles for 8 cabinet doors, cut panels and fit everything together, ready for glue up.


----------



## moke

> *The Real Inconvenient Truth: Arctic Sea Ice Has Grown Since 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/the-real-inconvenient-truth-arctic-sea-ice-has-grown-since-2012/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> The Arctic salvation is most likely the same reason Texas has been frozen the last few winters ;(( The Arctic Wall that the Jet Stream used to bounce off of is gone ;( It now carries Siberian cold across the Arctic to Canada and us, US.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


NASA has reported several years ago that the ice pack is thicker in both the Arctic and Antarctic than ever, it just doesn't fit the narrative that some want to hear…the thick parts of the Ice pack is moved to the east (I believe) in the Arctic and the West in the Antarctic. And so has the pucks for Magnetic North and South….Many experts have said the planet continually moves on its axis, but no one pays any attention to them, because it is not mans fault….and Lord knows it HAS to be someones fault!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

updated below…


----------



## bandit571

> Afternoon in the shop was productive. Milled rails and styles for 8 cabinet doors, cut panels and fit everything together, ready for glue up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a good day's work….even by the Dungeon Woodshop's Standards…
> 
> - Eric


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* Beautiful work and pics





















> Some proof of my slow progress. Tomorrow I have to fine tune a few of the joints. The haunches need to be tighter to the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


*Nice work BB-*










*WW2-* looks great…



















*Bandit-*










*DS-* for your woodworking contributions today…


----------



## OzarkJim

> Looking good from here!
> 
> Waiting on the day the top of YOUR bench is as crowded as mine is…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours might take a bit longer….more toys!
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit,

Actually we are working really hard for our shop tables to not look like that LOL. Every shop I have had was always crowded with tools and I was always searching for that lost watchamacallit. One of our prime directives in the new shop is a place for everything and everything in it's place!!


----------



## OzarkJim

> Afternoon in the shop was productive. Milled rails and styles for 8 cabinet doors, cut panels and fit everything together, ready for glue up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


Looking good Eric. I'm right behind ya. Got to build several doors for the kitchen project.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Great posts tonight- sleep tight…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The Real Inconvenient Truth: Arctic Sea Ice Has Grown Since 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/the-real-inconvenient-truth-arctic-sea-ice-has-grown-since-2012/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> The Arctic salvation is most likely the same reason Texas has been frozen the last few winters ;(( The Arctic Wall that the Jet Stream used to bounce off of is gone ;( It now carries Siberian cold across the Arctic to Canada and us, US.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> NASA has reported several years ago that the ice pack is thicker in both the Arctic and Antarctic than ever, it just doesn t fit the narrative that some want to hear…the thick parts of the Ice pack is moved to the east (I believe) in the Arctic and the West in the Antarctic. And so has the pucks for Magnetic North and South….Many experts have said the planet continually moves on its axis, but no one pays any attention to them, because it is not mans fault….and Lord knows it HAS to be someones fault!
> 
> - moke


Hopefully, we won't live long enough to see who is right. ) At the end of the cold war when lots of top secret info was declassified the defense department said half of the Arctic icecap had melted. I do not remember if they could go deep enough to go under the Arctic icecap in the 1950s and 60s, but they could in the 90s after half of it melted. For centuries shipping looked for the NW Passage above Canada. In the last decade ice no longer blocks it year round  There is physical evidence such as that that supports climate change ;((

I don't remember how much wobble there is in the earth's axis. Science classes ended over 50 years ago )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Some proof of my slow progress. Tomorrow I have to fine tune a few of the joints. The haunches need to be tighter to the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


The Bruiser looks like it is coming together )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Great posts tonight- sleep tight…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sleep tight, DW


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For sure, the more I learn the less I know; the more questions that get answered the more questions arise.

Here is what I know for sure:

The Sun rose today.

So did I - although my sensation of this may just be a computer generated simulational experience? Lol.

The Fall rains have returned, plants are not droopy and sad anymore. Soon, we will have village locals a-trespassing all over the mountain huntin fer shrooms.

If you are a foreigner in a foreign land it is wise to stay amicable with the locals.

Coffee is Creamier with Milk in it.

Dogs can eat kidney beans if they are cooked well, and the vegetable protein is good for them; and they do not fart up the place afterward.

InfoWars uses clickbait headlines to trap you into buying stuff you dont need (among other things).

Burly Bob is making a Burly Bench.

Trees are reluctant to become firewood, and will slap you if you are not paying attention.

Chocolate pudding is the greatest thing ever invented!!! Can you say - Comfort Food? I knew ya could.

That Speech to The People last night was seriously cringey.

One of the cats, Blanco, has been AWOL for about two weeks. Prognosis - not good.

One of the frogs from the fishpond committed pool-a-cide.

And that is all.

Have a nice day, Gents.

Oh, I almost forgot, one more thing I know:

This is Science >>>>>


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Chocolate pudding is the greatest thing ever invented!!!*

Chocolate chip cookies will give pudding a run for 1st place )


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all. Coffee without milk and it is good for a morning start.

i will start the day with an argument: Oatmeal raisin cookies, lots of raisins, are the best. Flan is as good or better than Chocolate pudding. Butterscotch pudding is high on the list as well. Milk only dilutes the real benefit of coffee, but chicory is a real plus for any coffee. French Market and Luzianne are the finest coffees.

Got that started now for some real stuff. Today is the day the Japanese signed the surrender document. The day they surrendered was August 15 our time zone. Flying the flag.

Fridays use to be better than Monday but being retired all these years just the same except the grocery store is more crowed on Friday than Monday.

Nice breakfast is a calling. Cantalope, English muffin, country ham, black raspberry jam. Start the day right. No big plans for the day.

Have a good one, do not fuss to much, it will not matter.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Although, I do not drink coffee…me hot tea tastes better with a shot of Ryan's Irish Cream…...

There is a form of "Half & Half Coffee".....with the other "half" being Jack Daniels….

Tis a fine Friday morning…..67 mostly clear degrees outside….be a good day to go rust hunting..


----------



## OzarkJim

In the 70s today. Lots of rain in the forecast next several days.

I don't drink coffee, but the wife does. In fact, you don't want to mess with her before that first cup in the morning…..

Headed down to my old shop to weld up dividers for the sheet goods rack. Sure will be great to have the room back from all the carts full of sheet goods. Also found a great deal on black melamine and Red Oak ply and need the storage for that.


----------



## 987Ron

Question for you electrical experts: There are a lot of nice battery powered tools where the batteries have died available at a very low price. So Could one take two batteries, remove the cells, and connect the terminals with a long cord….i.e. a cord that would plug into the charger (now the power source) and the other end plug into the tool. Would the charger have enough output to run the tools? Practical? probably not but just a thought. Make a battery powered tool a corded tool. Only cost bare cord and some soldering Hmmmm


----------



## OzarkJim

> Question for you electrical experts: There are a lot of nice battery powered tools where the batteries have died available at a very low price. So Could one take two batteries, remove the cells, and connect the terminals with a long cord….i.e. a cord that would plug into the charger (now the power source) and the other end plug into the tool. Would the charger have enough output to run the tools? Practical? probably not but just a thought. Make a battery powered tool a corded tool. Only cost bare cord and some soldering Hmmmm
> 
> - 987Ron


Don't intend to rain on the parade but I strongly suspect that the charger would not operate the tool under load.

And of course, I can think of several reasons why this sounds like a really bad idea. Not the least of which is you lose the #1 benefit of battery powered tools PORTABLILTY!!And based on the relatively low cost of many corded tools these days I'm not sure you would even save money.

I don't know about the rest of you but what did we ever do without battery powered tools!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Question for you electrical experts: There are a lot of nice battery powered tools where the batteries have died available at a very low price. So Could one take two batteries, remove the cells, and connect the terminals with a long cord….i.e. a cord that would plug into the charger (now the power source) and the other end plug into the tool. Would the charger have enough output to run the tools? Practical? probably not but just a thought. Make a battery powered tool a corded tool. Only cost bare cord and some soldering Hmmmm
> 
> - 987Ron


Long and short of this idea is: No. That being said, you'd be better off finding an industrial power supply capable of supplying up to 48 volts DC and hacking the batteries to remove the cells and have it connect to the power supply. You need to find a supply capable of variable output voltage and high amperage though as these moden tools are hungry.


----------



## EricFai

I have read somewhere that you can bring those batteries back to life, just don't remember where or how it's done.


----------



## splintergroup

> I don't remember how much wobble there is in the earth's axis. Science classes ended over 50 years ago )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


At my job we know all the jiggly motions the earth goes through. 
The precession (wobble of the N/S axis) does a complete rotation every 26000 years, What we care about is the planet doesn't rotate smoothly over a day. It is a rather jerky motion and must be compensated for in our work. Fractions of a mm matter.


----------



## splintergroup

> Question for you electrical experts: There are a lot of nice battery powered tools where the batteries have died available at a very low price. So Could one take two batteries, remove the cells, and connect the terminals with a long cord….i.e. a cord that would plug into the charger (now the power source) and the other end plug into the tool. Would the charger have enough output to run the tools? Practical? probably not but just a thought. Make a battery powered tool a corded tool. Only cost bare cord and some soldering Hmmmm
> 
> - 987Ron


Short answer is no. You need the high current capacity of the batteries and the charger is only a low current source.
However I do remember a "battery pack" sized power supply that fit DeWalt drills and plugged in to wall power. Useful for when the battery dies and you have a few more holes left to do.
This was probably 20 years ago.


----------



## DS

Double post


----------



## DS

> Question for you electrical experts: There are a lot of nice battery powered tools where the batteries have died available at a very low price. So Could one take two batteries, remove the cells, and connect the terminals with a long cord….i.e. a cord that would plug into the charger (now the power source) and the other end plug into the tool. Would the charger have enough output to run the tools? Practical? probably not but just a thought. Make a battery powered tool a corded tool. Only cost bare cord and some soldering Hmmmm
> 
> - 987Ron


The battery packs are made up of several individual cells.
Typically only one of the cells has failed, negating the efficacy of the others.
You can test each cell with a volt meter, swap out the defective one and voila! Working tool again.

You could make one good pack from two bad packs.

FYI, more to your question. The amps required for the tool are WAY higher than the charger which charges at lower amps for a longer time. So no, it probably won't work like you said.

- DS


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I don t know about the rest of you but what did we ever do without battery powered tools!! *
> 
> - W2Woodworks


 *Top 10 Inventions that People can't Live Without*

https://www.absolute-knowledge.com/top-10-inventions-people-cant-live-without/

Table of Contents 
1. Wheel
2. Pins
3. Refrigerator
4. Microwave Oven
5. Computer
6. SmartPhones
7. Concrete
8. Internet
9. Flushing Toilets
10. Clock/Watch


----------



## OzarkJim

> *I don t know about the rest of you but what did we ever do without battery powered tools!! *
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> *Top 10 Inventions that People can't Live Without*
> 
> https://www.absolute-knowledge.com/top-10-inventions-people-cant-live-without/
> 
> Table of Contents
> 1. Wheel
> 2. Pins
> 3. Refrigerator
> 4. Microwave Oven
> 5. Computer
> 6. SmartPhones
> 7. Concrete
> 8. Internet
> 9. Flushing Toilets
> 10. Clock/Watch
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I could easily live without the internet, computers and a cell phone. But please don't take the battery powered tools!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I could easily live without the internet, computers and a cell phone. But please don t take the battery powered tools!!!
> 
> - W2Woodworks


----------



## controlfreak

I am waiting for the whole world to turn to crap. So I am going all hand tool so you can have your batteries, computers and cell phones. I would prefer to keep the wheel, toilet and refrigerator though.

Not going political here in any way but I thought it was fascinating that a Russian soldier asked a Ukrainian woman "Where are your bath houses?" and she replied "why would we have bath houses if every house has a bathroom?". The Russian soldier just stared at her dumbfounded. Apparently there is some major poverty in the Russian countryside.


----------



## OzarkJim

> I am waiting for the whole world to turn to crap. So I am going all hand tool so you can have your batteries, computers and cell phones. I would prefer to keep the wheel, toilet and refrigerator though.
> 
> Not going political here in any way but I thought it was fascinating that a Russian soldier asked a Ukrainian woman "Where are your bath houses?" and she replied "why would we have bath houses if every house has a bathroom?". The Russian soldier just stared at her dumbfounded. Apparently there is some major poverty in the Russian countryside.
> 
> - controlfreak


We have a solution to the no commercial electric. We have a creek plus a spring fed pond and are studying microhydro power.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have seen a youtube of a guy who made a generator out of an old washing machine, the flow of the creek turns the drum, and so on. Wasnt alot of power, but enough for his minimal needs, light at night, small refrigerator.


> We have a solution to the no commercial electric. We have a creek plus a spring fed pond and are studying microhydro power.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We have a solution to the no commercial electric. We have a creek plus a spring fed pond and are studying *microhydro power. *
> 
> - W2Woodworks


I never heard of that, so I looked it up… quite interesting. Keep us posted as yo go along.










https://www.energy.gov/energysaver/microhydropower-systems


----------



## OzarkJim

DW,

It may be a while. There are a LOT of projects higher up the priority list LOL.

The honey do list at my house is like a roll of toliet paper. About all I can do is tear off the end LOL


----------



## bandit571

Seen today on a tool chest front..


----------



## Peteybadboy

> All fixed up and installed into the drawer fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in a two drawer (grain matched) hanging bathroom vanity.
> One pull faces up and the other faces down in a mirror image.
> 
> - DS
> 
> Very cool!


----------



## bandit571

"We the willing, led by the unknowing, are doing the impossible for the ungrateful. We have done so much, for so long with so little, we are now qualified to do anything with nothing"...

Was having a LOT of issues with the heat, today….lots of sitting down on a shady bench…Took a LOT of photos, even though only half of the vendors were opened up.

Mitreboxes..Cordless..









And corded..


----------



## Peteybadboy

One of six I am making. I call them the covid end tables. I'm still positive, but fine and working on these.

They are a bit "chunky" to me. Needs "something" They will be outside on the Lani (patio), 22" tall, top is 21" long by 9" wide. Just enough for two cocktails between chairs outside. Wood is Epe and can be out side for sure. It will pop brown when I put finish on them.

The idea is they can be grouped in 3 or all 6 for a coffee table. (reconfigured)

The "needs something" I will sleep on. There is some maple in the dining table I made (posted) which might be the first thought. see the legs










Thoughts?


----------



## 1thumb

> One of six I am making. I call them the covid end tables. I m still positive, but fine and working on these.
> 
> They are a bit "chunky" to me. Needs "something" They will be outside on the Lani (patio), 22" tall, top is 21" long by 9" wide. Just enough for two cocktails between chairs outside. Wood is Epe and can be out side for sure. It will pop brown when I put finish on them.
> 
> The idea is they can be grouped in 3 or all 6 for a coffee table. (reconfigured)
> 
> The "needs something" I will sleep on. There is some maple in the dining table I made (posted) which might be the first thought. see the legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looks great as usual, Petey. Four thin stretchers, two shorts leg to leg, two longs leg to leg?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don't remember how much wobble there is in the earth's axis. Science classes ended over 50 years ago )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> At my job we know all the jiggly motions the earth goes through.
> The precession (wobble of the N/S axis) does a complete rotation every 26000 years, What we care about is the planet doesn t rotate smoothly over a day. It is a rather jerky motion and must be compensated for in our work. Fractions of a mm matter.
> 
> - splintergroup


How many degrees does it change?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Question for you electrical experts: There are a lot of nice battery powered tools where the batteries have died available at a very low price. So Could one take two batteries, remove the cells, and connect the terminals with a long cord….i.e. a cord that would plug into the charger (now the power source) and the other end plug into the tool. Would the charger have enough output to run the tools? Practical? probably not but just a thought. Make a battery powered tool a corded tool. Only cost bare cord and some soldering Hmmmm
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Short answer is no. You need the high current capacity of the batteries and the charger is only a low current source.
> However I do remember a "battery pack" sized power supply that fit DeWalt drills and plugged in to wall power. Useful for when the battery dies and you have a few more holes left to do.
> This was probably 20 years ago.
> 
> - splintergroup


Plus DC has more voltage drop in the cord than AC.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Dream on ))))))


----------



## EricFai

Petey, here's a thought. What about a small grove about an inch up from the foot and stain the ends darker giving it a set of black feet (ebonizied). Or just the banded grove.

Personally it looks great as is.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am waiting for the whole world to turn to crap. So I am going all hand tool so you can have your batteries, computers and cell phones. I would prefer to keep the wheel, toilet and refrigerator though.
> 
> Not going political here in any way but I thought it was fascinating that a Russian soldier asked a Ukrainian woman "Where are your bath houses?" and she replied "why would we have bath houses if every house has a bathroom?". The Russian soldier just stared at her dumbfounded. Apparently there is some major poverty in the Russian countryside.
> 
> - controlfreak


At the end of the cold war when the Soviet Union collapsed, the state of Ohio had more paved roads than the Soviet Union.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Seen today on a tool chest front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


 truer words have never been spoken )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One of six I am making. I call them the covid end tables. I m still positive, but fine and working on these.
> 
> They are a bit "chunky" to me. Needs "something" They will be outside on the Lani (patio), 22" tall, top is 21" long by 9" wide. Just enough for two cocktails between chairs outside. Wood is Epe and can be out side for sure. It will pop brown when I put finish on them.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


 a bit "chunky" for sure. Maybe thinner wood parts? turned legs?


----------



## bandit571

Tractor Fest results..









Spent a whopping $4.50 today..









and..









All need a bit of clean up….


----------



## splintergroup

> One of six I am making. I call them the covid end tables. I m still positive, but fine and working on these.
> 
> They are a bit "chunky" to me. Needs "something" They will be outside on the Lani (patio), 22" tall, top is 21" long by 9" wide. Just enough for two cocktails between chairs outside. Wood is Epe and can be out side for sure. It will pop brown when I put finish on them.
> 
> The idea is they can be grouped in 3 or all 6 for a coffee table. (reconfigured)
> 
> The "needs something" I will sleep on. There is some maple in the dining table I made (posted) which might be the first thought. see the legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey, they'll be some nice pieces for outdoors, love the idea of stacking them for the larger table when needed.

You can rid some of the chunk by undercutting the top with something as simple as a 45 degree chamfer under the lip. Same thing with some 45's along the edges of the legs. More lines and shadows will really alter the look without much effort. You could even do it with a block plane, but I get images of an ipe spike shooting up under my finger nail so I'll leave any hand tool work in your capable hands! 8^)


----------



## splintergroup

> I don't remember how much wobble there is in the earth's axis. Science classes ended over 50 years ago )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> At my job we know all the jiggly motions the earth goes through.
> The precession (wobble of the N/S axis) does a complete rotation every 26000 years, What we care about is the planet doesn t rotate smoothly over a day. It is a rather jerky motion and must be compensated for in our work. Fractions of a mm matter.
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> How many degrees does it change?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


From 22.1 to 24.5 degrees (we are at about 1/2 way between right now at 23.4) Profound effect on climate cycles.

There also is nutation which is added on top of precession (imagine a spinning top as it slows down).










That stuff is predictable long term but day to day it is a bit crunchy, like a bad ball bearing. The stuff we measure are these minor wiggles around these large numbers that happen over the years.

This is milliarc seconds, 1 mas is 1/60/60/1000 or .00000027 degrees


----------



## bigblockyeti

> From 22.1 to 24.5 degrees (we are at about 1/2 way between right now at 23.4) Profound effect on climate cycles.
> 
> - splintergroup


Blasphemy! It's caused by gun owners & pickup trucks & cows farting & excessive vacations.


----------



## bandit571

Saw Mill time..









Log wagon?









Dust collector? 









Cut-off cut?









One of 2 carriages…this one is closest to the saw..









Connected to the back carriage via that steel pipe….can be spaced to adjust to the size of the log…









Carriages are moved back and forth with this wooden drum…









Business end of things….about 3' diameter? 









Building is on the Lion's Park grounds….


----------



## bandit571

Several tents were just nothing but tools….two or 3 rows of tables worth…
.








Careful where you walk….spaces under them tables were full, too..


----------



## OzarkJim

Thats a cool old sawmill. I like looking at how they used to do things but when it comes to actually working with it, I always prefer the most modern thing I can get/afford. One exception might be steam trains. Those are just cool anyway you look at it.


----------



## EricFai

Cool saw mill Bandit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bandit571

Saw Mill ran on a wide belt, from a Farmall Tractors PTO drum on the side of the tractor….belt too loose? back the tractor up a bit…

There IS a 5' diameter saw blade at the mill, too….


----------



## bandit571

There was to be a Classic Car Cruise-in at 4pm today….I was too overheated to stick around another 2 hours. They are to have a Country Music Concert tomorrow evening….

Minor emergency! We have a Bat flying around inside the house! Correction…HAD….AA Battery Broom shot him down…


----------



## EricFai

I have had a few bats in the house, a tennis racket works really good, they don't know its coming. Knock them into the wall, pick em up and set them outside.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit
3×5" laser cut. If you want this PM me your mailing address. Free


----------



## bandit571

Can't find the little bastard at the moment…..


----------



## EricFai

Probably hiding behind the couch, until the broom is put away.

You'll have to start charging rent if it stays.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> From 22.1 to 24.5 degrees (we are at about 1/2 way between right now at 23.4) Profound effect on climate cycles.
> 
> There also is nutation which is added on top of precession (imagine a spinning top as it slows down).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stuff is predictable long term but day to day it is a bit crunchy, like a bad ball bearing. The stuff we measure are these minor wiggles around these large numbers that happen over the years.
> 
> - splintergroup


That's about what my foggy memory would have guessed, 2 degrees. Will the wobble make the Sahara lush and green again?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Can t find *the little bastard* at the moment…..
> 
> - bandit571


If you are referring to the "files" you may want to check over here… :>}


----------



## bandit571

Bat decided to buzz the Boss, again…..did not go well for the bat….was then hauled outside, and tossed…

It's mistake was flying right at me ( standing there, holding the broom) Line drive towards a wall of clothes….got stuck…Craig came by with his cut-proof gloves…grabbed it, and then we took it outside…bat did NOT want to let go of the glove. Craig's "day job" is making windows for cars…..hence the cut-proof gloves…and sleeves….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Getting ready for the "perch" but I just wanted to start the Labor Day weekend going and will look forward to hearing more…










Nite all…


----------



## bandit571

Saw an idea for a clamp rack…









Seemed a bit better than…









Something like this?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Getting ready for the "perch" but I just wanted to start the Labor Day weekend going and will look forward to hearing more…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Electricians made life much, much easier )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> From 22.1 to 24.5 degrees (we are at about 1/2 way between right now at 23.4) Profound effect on climate cycles.
> 
> There also is nutation which is added on top of precession (imagine a spinning top as it slows down).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stuff is predictable long term but day to day it is a bit crunchy, like a bad ball bearing. The stuff we measure are these minor wiggles around these large numbers that happen over the years.
> 
> - splintergroup


If it is predictable long term did it cause the west coast drought and wildfires? If so, when will they be over?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Topa, couple things:

I agree, chocolate-chip cookies are awesomely yummy.

Some areas of the Sahara (mostly western) are already greening but this is not entirely due to changing weather patterns or global cycles, for when there are slight increases in CO2 plants open their stoma less frequently for the same CO2 intake, which results in them losing less water vapor, which results in them growing successfully in drier climates.

As well, there is an initiative in several areas to plant acacia trees as they grow well with little water; and are commercially exploitable.

West Coast drought and those wildfires are associated with the Pacific La Niña effect; the opposite occurs when you all have El Niño. Whether these are caused by Earth´s precession, I do not know, but they are not caused by human interference.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, if you had asked me a few months ago:

Bri, do you think you will be spending a few hours for the last few days practicing drawing butterflies?

Well, I would have said, no Sir, I dont believe I would be doing that.

And I would have been wrong.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Petey, here s a thought. What about a small grove about an inch up from the foot and stain the ends darker giving it a set of black feet (ebonizied). Or just the banded grove.
> 
> Personally it looks great as is.
> 
> - Eric


Eric, I have been thinking something similar. Thanks


----------



## Peteybadboy

> One of six I am making. I call them the covid end tables. I m still positive, but fine and working on these.
> 
> They are a bit "chunky" to me. Needs "something" They will be outside on the Lani (patio), 22" tall, top is 21" long by 9" wide. Just enough for two cocktails between chairs outside. Wood is Epe and can be out side for sure. It will pop brown when I put finish on them.
> 
> The idea is they can be grouped in 3 or all 6 for a coffee table. (reconfigured)
> 
> The "needs something" I will sleep on. There is some maple in the dining table I made (posted) which might be the first thought. see the legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Petey, they ll be some nice pieces for outdoors, love the idea of stacking them for the larger table when needed.
> 
> You can rid some of the chunk by undercutting the top with something as simple as a 45 degree chamfer under the lip. Same thing with some 45 s along the edges of the legs. More lines and shadows will really alter the look without much effort. You could even do it with a block plane, but I get images of an ipe spike shooting up under my finger nail so I ll leave any hand tool work in your capable hands! 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Split I thought of the 45 on the top. Wife like the current look.

Speaking of epe shoots, just pulled one out of my palm. Serious ouch!


----------



## 987Ron

Big weekend here. Grandkids and their spouses to be all here at the Son's. Granddaughter has her Corgi, Pix. So two Uncles and on Niece Corgi. Be a Barking good time for sure. The two uncles do not get along with each other so we may have the Dickens here part of the time.

Heard a woman tell someone that Labor Day was to celebrate the women who have been through child birth Hopefully it was a joke. Did not know any of them, thankfully.

Enjoy the weekend and the good things we have that result from Labor.

Coffee is good as usual this am.

Peyey, Like the tables. The dark Epe needs the heavier look. Goes together. in my mind. 
Have not heard how the radio controled Aligator went. Fun I bet.

All those on LJ who like to start 'fights" need their own forum "LJ Smackdown" and leave the rest of the forums alone. My odd thought of the day.

Be positive. Have a great weekend.


----------



## EricFai

Rainy day here, should clear out early afternoon, but we need it. Yesterday was productive, drawers milled up and shelf panels cut to Suze to include the front banding.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* You are one eager woodworker… I just got up (7:30 am MST) and you are posting… nice work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* this one for you…










*EARTH'S 2.345 BC AXIAL TILT & OTHER COVER-UPS NEVER MENTIONED & FULLY IGNORED EVEN BY 'ALTERNATIVE' HISTORIANS!*

https://ancientpatriarchs.wordpress.com/2016/03/01/earths-2-345-bc-axial-tilt-other-cover-ups-never-mentioned-fully-ignored-even-by-alternative-historians/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. That was yesterday's work, I got side tracked last night.

Now with the photo, they just need a little bit of extra height to lift the motor. Maybe things like this will weed out some folks and stop the population growth. Just saying.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Saturday diverging from chores…I like the program "Storage Wars" and lately I have seen buying a "return pallet" so I'll watch it to see what you could possibly get for your money…










*An Honest Review of Purchasing a Costco Pallet from B-Stock*
Hi, I'm Wendy! My husband and I buy things at garage sales, thrift stores, and flea markets to sell online and flip for a profit. In this video we document our journey of purchasing a Costco electronics pallet from B-Stock. Was it worth it? Watch to find out!


----------



## splintergroup

> If it is predictable long term did it cause the west coast drought and wildfires? If so, when will they be over?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


According to the NCDC (National Climate Data Center), nothing unusual as far a drought.










California wildfires are also nothing unusual


----------



## 1thumb

> According to the NCDC (National Climate Data Center), nothing unusual as far a drought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California wildfires are also nothing unusual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


Your modeling show the next pole reversal or a further tilting on its axis?


----------



## bandit571

The game was afoot, this morning….Did NOT go back to West Liberty, this morning…BIG rain clouds down that way..

However…There were a few garage sales to go and "check out".... Spent $5. 75…including a newspaper..
Film at 2300hrs….having a bowl of Seafood Noodle soup…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

SPOILER - IT IS A BUNCH OF JUNK!!!!!

Not worth watching…



> Saturday diverging from chores…I like the program "Storage Wars" and lately I have seen buying a "return pallet" so I ll watch it to see what you could possibly get for your money…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An Honest Review of Purchasing a Costco Pallet from B-Stock*
> Hi, I m Wendy! My husband and I buy things at garage sales, thrift stores, and flea markets to sell online and flip for a profit. In this video we document our journey of purchasing a Costco electronics pallet from B-Stock. Was it worth it? Watch to find out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

$2..









$1..









And, $1 for a saw..









26" Skew back, 5ppi, well set teeth..fancy handle..









Warranted Superior Eagle….


----------



## splintergroup

> Your modeling show the next pole reversal or a further tilting on its axis?
> 
> - 1thumb


No way to tell about pole reversals, I think they are about every 100K years and we are (of course) overdue!

Tilting and the other large movements are stable, though the rotation speed is slowing (tidal forces from the moon) .
We have to adjust our clocks by a fraction of a second every now and then.

When I first started here I was impressed that each station (25 meter dish) had models to account for continental drift speed. Even compensation for changes in that speed (acceleration), but those are usually ignored as they don't cause much change over the few hours when we are taking measurements.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Splinter-* interesting scientific stuff that you guys are posting…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, couple things:
> 
> I agree, chocolate-chip cookies are awesomely yummy.
> 
> Some areas of the Sahara (mostly western) are already greening but this is not entirely due to changing weather patterns or global cycles, for when there are slight increases in CO2 plants open their stoma less frequently for the same CO2 intake, which results in them losing less water vapor, which results in them growing successfully in drier climates.
> 
> As well, there is an initiative in several areas to plant acacia trees as they grow well with little water; and are commercially exploitable.
> 
> West Coast drought and those wildfires are associated with the Pacific La Niña effect; the opposite occurs when you all have El Niño. Whether these are caused by Earth´s precession, I do not know, but they are not caused by human interference.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


chocolate-chip cookies being awesomely yummy is hard to deny )

It will be interesting to see if there is an effective reversal of the La Niña / El Niño cycle ending the western water shortage affecting the western US. Western Washington was fire pretty much fireproof in the 20th century. The underbrush was a barrier to fires, now it is fuel ;(( Most wildfires were in eastern WA. In the last 15 years, half of them have been in western WA. Our fire season starts as early as March with fires threatening homes. The La Niña / El Niño cycle has never had this much impact before. https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/ninonina.html

Human greed does impact safety standards ;(( Taking the safety budget for CEO and upper management bonuses and shareholder dividends had an impact! Pacific Gas and Electric killed over 100 since 2000 with gas explosions and electric fires. They plead guilty to 84 counts of manslaughter for the CA Campfire (2018) ignoring safety standards. Prosecutors wanted to charge managers personally but could not find a way to do it. The standard was inspecting power lines every 6 months in the 90s. PG&E reduced the inspections to 5 years! The Dixie Fire (2021) stated in the same area as the CA Campfire (2018) started by a dead tree was designated as dangerous for removal 2 years prior to starting the fire. The Dixie Fire burned 963,309 acres and killed 3 firefighters.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If it is predictable long term did it cause the west coast drought and wildfires? If so, when will they be over?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> According to the NCDC (National Climate Data Center), nothing unusual as far a drought.


Do you have a link to that chart. Too blurry to read ;(


> California wildfires are also nothing unusual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


I wonder how much forest management developed in the 20th century has to do with limiting the size of fires? They may get bigger managing forests for the Spotted Owl as logging is eliminated.


----------



## bandit571

Rehab shop action, for today's finds…most of them, any way…









That big toothed rip saw…is a New York Saw Works No. 54…according to the etch…Warranted Superior Medallion has an Eagle, and a Patent date…









One of the 2 saws from yesterday….turned out to be a Jackson Medallion only has an Eagle, no lettering…









Will need a sharpening…same as the newest Dovetail saw…









Bottom one is my old No. 68…Top one?

Fulton Draw Knife is cleaned up..









8" blade…has been sharpened.

Between the 2 days of Rust Hunting…spent just under $10….Still have to clean this item up…









The 12" F Style clamp has already headed to the shop..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* nice work…


----------



## EricFai

Some good finds that cleaned up nicely Bandit.


----------



## splintergroup

> If it is predictable long term did it cause the west coast drought and wildfires? If so, when will they be over?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> According to the NCDC (National Climate Data Center), nothing unusual as far a drought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to that chart. Too blurry to read ;(


Here is a CA specific version I found. You can go to the main page to see others.
https://i2.wp.com/weatherwest.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/pdsi.png

You can also view the gubmint data from 1850, but it's spreadsheet ready data only (easy to download and plot bottom third of web page).

https://www.drought.gov/historical-information?dataset=0&selectedDateUSDM=20110503

A few years back they provided the ability to plot all the data on their website, but apparently the past data wasn't fitting to "the cause" so they made it harder to see (cherry picking for the media I suppose)



> California wildfires are also nothing unusual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> I wonder how much forest management developed in the 20th century has to do with limiting the size of fires? They may get bigger managing forests for the Spotted Owl as logging is eliminated.


Yeah, I read quite a bit about it. Rather complex as the early years where suppression was job 1 led to massive forrest floor buildup and later years of huge fires.
There also is the later trend of all the native grasses being replaced with Cheat Grass, which dries out in mere hours when conditions are dry, making for another source of easy ember spreading/


> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Saturday day 1 of the 3-day weekend-* Rest and productive chores. Laundry, pool maintenance, cat care and a visit to assisted living to visit Mom. Nap now a few hours on the computer designing a future laser project…

I recently finished up a batch of pocket angles- came out nice. Then it's time to make more…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* this one for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EARTH'S 2.345 BC AXIAL TILT & OTHER COVER-UPS NEVER MENTIONED & FULLY IGNORED EVEN BY 'ALTERNATIVE' HISTORIANS!*
> 
> https://ancientpatriarchs.wordpress.com/2016/03/01/earths-2-345-bc-axial-tilt-other-cover-ups-never-mentioned-fully-ignored-even-by-alternative-historians/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


He didn't mention the most accurate calendar, the Mayan which tracked the sun for over 5,000 years )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Mayan studies are very interesting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

splintergroup, Thanks for the links. What is the predictable long-term climate impact of the 2.5-degree wobble?


----------



## EricFai

DW, the pocket angles look nice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yeah, I read quite a bit about it. Rather complex as the early years where suppression was job 1 led to massive forrest floor buildup and later years of huge fires.
> There also is the later trend of all the native grasses being replaced with Cheat Grass, which dries out in mere hours when conditions are dry, making for another source of easy ember spreading/
> 
> - splintergroup


I grew up in Cheat Grass country. It covers the ground around the sagebrush and replaces a grass species that was belly high under a horse ;(( There was a rangeland fire when I was a kid. 50 years later you can still see the scars if you know what you are looking at.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The news tonight said there is a Dust Bowl starting in AZ 6000 feet up into the atmosphere. Dust Bowl is my term, not theirs 

There is an area the size of WY in Pakistan under water, almost 100,000 sq miles ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Mayan studies are very interesting.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too bad they went to war, they might still be there.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Eric-I think production work is not for me. Building 6 end tables at a time, I see how my mind wanders and I make small mistakes. Up,Down, inside, outside, color matching, two mortises on 24 legs etc etc drives me crazy.

Ron I hit the Ipe with finish yesterday. Color is real good. I will post a pic later.


----------



## EricFai

Peyey, as for the production runs. I have that down with the machine set ups, so I can cut and mill parts with only a few adjustments. Parts like rails and styles usually have a small block left after cutting to length, which I use as a set up block and verify my cuts.

I'll probably head pout to the shop later and glue everything up.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Leak ruins NASA moon rocket launch bid; next try weeks away*










*Fly Me To The Moon* Sinatra


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Could testosterone supplements keep men from being hospitalized for COVID?*
Men with low testosterone levels see their risk of hospitalization due to COVID-19 more than double, according to a new study.

Compared to men with regular testosterone levels, men with low counts of the sex hormone were 2.4 times more likely end up in the hospital with severe coronavirus symptoms. However, if they received successful hormone replacement therapies, patients recovered quickly.

Fortunately for myself, I get monthly injections…


----------



## splintergroup

> splintergroup, Thanks for the links. What is the predictable long-term climate impact of the 2.5-degree wobble?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Since these "major" perturbations are not all harmonically related, occasionally they align at their peaks and that is when the greatest changes tend to occur.
Most famous are the 40,000 year Milankovitch cycles. At least for the past few 100k years they have been the ice age events.










Interesting that based on the cycles, we are a bit past due for the next one and the onset is quick (geologic time-scale speaking 8^)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Splinter +1*, but I have to go back to school to try and get an understanding. * :>}*

*What do the Milankovitch cycles explain?*

Milankovitch cycles include the shape of Earth's orbit (its eccentricity), the angle that Earth's axis is tilted with respect to Earth's orbital plane (its obliquity), and the direction that Earth's spin axis is pointed (its precession)

So what caused these great ice ages? In 1941, Milutin Milankovitch suggested that wobbles in the Earth's orbit changed the distribution of solar energy on the planet's surface, driving the ice age cycles

*The Milankovitch Cycle Timeline: Where are we now?*





Interesting stuff, Thx…


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on a can of Black paint…base is sitting in Primer…









A guide used to sharpen saws with…









Shiny parts will stay that way…for now…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> splintergroup, Thanks for the links. What is the predictable long-term climate impact of the 2.5-degree wobble?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Since these "major" perturbations are not all harmonically related, occasionally they align at their peaks and that is when the greatest changes tend to occur.
> Most famous are the 40,000 year Milankovitch cycles. At least for the past few 100k years they have been the ice age events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that based on the cycles, we are a bit past due for the next one and the onset is quick (geologic time-scale speaking 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


We are in one of the few stable periods


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Splinter +1*, but I have to go back to school to try and get an understanding. * :>}*
> 
> *What do the Milankovitch cycles explain?*
> 
> Milankovitch cycles include the shape of Earth s orbit (its eccentricity), the angle that Earth s axis is tilted with respect to Earth s orbital plane (its obliquity), and the direction that Earth s spin axis is pointed (its precession)
> 
> So what caused these great ice ages? In 1941, Milutin Milankovitch suggested that wobbles in the Earth s orbit changed the distribution of solar energy on the planet s surface, driving the ice age cycles
> 
> *The Milankovitch Cycle Timeline: Where are we now?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff, Thx…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, did you watch the video? He said the current temp rise has nothing to do with Milankovitch cycles, they are because of greenhouse gases.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Waiting on a can of Black paint…base is sitting in Primer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guide used to sharpen saws with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny parts will stay that way…for now…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What was the first planet discovered by telescope?

https://www.triviagenius.com/question/what-was-the-first-planet-discovered-by-telescope/W9nYAr-mjwAOFYLl?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- *yes I watched the video. I am still out on what is causing what they call global warming. I am proactive in various pollution that harms the environment, such as microplastic particles found in just about every life form…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* Are you in the knife swap meet? You would do well. I am thinking about it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- *yes I watched the video. I am still out on what is causing what they call global warming. I am proactive in various pollution that harms the environment, such as microplastic particles found in just about every life form…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


And opioids contaminating salmon fresh in Puget Sound ;((


----------



## bandit571

The 2 smaller saws have now been sharpened….Bifocals helped out…Jackson Back saw was 9ppi….and the Dovetail was 11ppi…near as I can tell. 4" XX slim file…

Base for the file Guide has been painted, a gloss black enamel…waiting on that to dry….

Rain showers off and on all day…cloudy all day ...HUMID all day…

Boss wants to upper cabinet doors repainted….to where I have to un-install the door, she does the painting..then after it dries, I re-install that door…and bring her the next one…..had to go to the Blue Borg for a few items…..

Tonic & Gin to wash down Home-made Tacos tonight….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## EricFai

DW, I am thinking about the knife swap, need to have come up with mian item (I do have an idea). Just need to see if I can pull it off first.


----------



## EricFai

Shop time today, doors and drawers glued up, along with the front band on the shelves, everything sanded and ready to paint.










They asked for some floating shelves also, so I made a sketch, rough cut the Oak stock, ready to fine tune and start that glue up process.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* more great work…


----------



## bandit571

I am in the Hand Plane Swap….however…I didn't think these 3 would qualify..









I looked these over ( same Vendor's tent)










Wrong iron/no wedge….wrong iron, wrong wedge…and missing too much…$8 each? Pass…

Wasn't anything in another vendor's bin..









Worth the effort to lift out….

These were $8 each…?









Next day..bought this instead..









For $2…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Night all…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just catching up on some reading. Have a 3-day weekend. Nice to have time, and a body willing to stay up late for once. New job is great, but I am running a marathon daily in comparison to old job.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

70,000+ people demonstrate in Prague yesterday, against high energy costs and globalism. Alot of people in a small city. Czech Republic pays the highest energy costs in Europe - yet they are net exporters of energy to other European countries. Seems The People dont like that too much.

In response, the Czech Prime Minister called them dangerous pro-Russian extremists.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 70,000+ people demonstrate in Prague yesterday, against high energy costs and globalism. Alot of people in a small city. Czech Republic pays the highest energy costs in Europe - yet they are net exporters of energy to other European countries. Seems The People dont like that too much.
> 
> In response, the Czech Prime Minister called them dangerous pro-Russian extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


They need to vote him out.


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks.


----------



## 987Ron

Not considering a EV as it would cut the range if you pulled a trailer? Toyota has solved that problem and is working on the possible solution. Also could "convoy" driverless cars. No more trailer hitch attachment for those that cannot back up accurately, No cables or safety chains. Hmmmmmm

Interesting. https://www.foxnews.com/auto/tractor-beam-toyota-developing-hitchless-towing

Beam me behind Scotty.


----------



## 987Ron

Enjoy the holiday, helps to make the coming week short for the working people. Enjoy.

Bit of shop time, not much. Grandkids here, thankfully at the son's house.

Have a good day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I enjoy your posts- Corgi's and Grandkids… you are a blessed man. We know EV's will be coming but will we be there to enjoy the revolution?










*The 1st Tesla Hearse*

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/11/1st-tesla-hearse-cleantechnica-video/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 70,000+ people demonstrate in Prague yesterday, against high energy costs and globalism. Alot of people in a small city. Czech Republic pays the highest energy costs in Europe - yet they are net exporters of energy to other European countries. Seems The People dont like that too much.
> 
> In response, the Czech Prime Minister called them dangerous pro-Russian extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian +1* While this is going on in EU we have "Burning Man" celebrations in the U.S…....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just catching up on some reading. Have a 3-day weekend. Nice to have time, and a body willing to stay up late for once. New job is great, but I am running a marathon daily in comparison to old job.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Any updates on your cats? Glad to see your posting…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Can be dangerous if a person doesn't know how to use it properly… I say from experience.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What Is Labor Day?*










A History of the Workers' Holiday.
President Grover Cleveland made it a national holiday in 1894, during a crisis over federal efforts to end a strike by railroad workers.

https://www.nytimes.com/article/what-is-labor-day.html


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…working up a sweat, taking down cabinet doors, so the Boss can re-paint them…..I HATE slotted screws! Millers Falls No. 67 screwdriver seems to stay in the slot….and once you get the screw moving…NOT a good place to use a cordless drill…...she is working on the upper cabinet doors….Brass handles also have to be removed…

69 Cloudy, HUMID degrees outside…chance of rain all day long = 100%


----------



## splintergroup

> Morning to ya…working up a sweat, taking down cabinet doors, so the Boss can re-paint them…..I HATE slotted screws! Millers Falls No. 67 screwdriver seems to stay in the slot….and once you get the screw moving…NOT a good place to use a cordless drill…...she is working on the upper cabinet doors….Brass handles also have to be removed…
> 
> 69 Cloudy, HUMID degrees outside…chance of rain all day long = 100%
> 
> - bandit571


Slotted screws are the creation of the devil 8^)

I have a slotted screw cordless bit with a cup on the end to keep it centered on the screw head, works well enough but still a pain.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My go-to is the hybrid


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just catching up on some reading. Have a 3-day weekend. Nice to have time, and a body willing to stay up late for once. New job is great, but I am running a marathon daily in comparison to old job.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Any updates on your cats? Glad to see your posting…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lost one couple weeks ago. Got sick over weekend and went quick. Still have 9 others floating around outside though. Not like we have a empty nest.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My go-to is the hybrid
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Not much choice, existing screws. On existing hardware, on existing cabinets…

Saws from over the weekend ( can't find the "saw" thread..)









12" Jackson Back saw…









Test drive in Maple….next..









No-Name Gent's saw..test drive….MIGHT be a Crown?









Handle shape….next..









New York Saw Works No. 54 RIP saw…









5 too well set teeth per inch….RIP is an understatement…









Also in Maple….I think some of that set will just have to leave….looks more like a pruning saw was used..


----------



## splintergroup

I certainly can't complain about having a saw that can cut fast, quality be damned. 
Certainly easier than dragging out the circular or jig saw to cut down a board so I can get it into the shop.
No cord either 8^)


----------



## 1thumb




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *For Top Max-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No doubt about that ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Not considering a EV as it would cut the range if you pulled a trailer? Toyota has solved that problem and is working on the possible solution. Also could "convoy" driverless cars. No more trailer hitch attachment for those that cannot back up accurately, No cables or safety chains. Hmmmmmm
> 
> Interesting. https://www.foxnews.com/auto/tractor-beam-toyota-developing-hitchless-towing
> 
> Beam me behind Scotty.
> 
> - 987Ron


How will they tow semi-trailers driverless in winter?


----------



## 1thumb

Yo Cali, hurry up and top off your EV. Might be stuck for a while or two


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

California Extends 'Flex Alert,' Warns Drivers Not to Charge Electric Cars

https://www.theepochtimes.com/california-extends-flex-alert-warns-drivers-not-to-charge-electric-cars_4709991.html?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EV mania is here and we have only just begun…

In order to get society to comply, they will shut down the charging stations during Flex Alerts…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Shorting Seniors

https://fullmeasure.news/news/cover-story/shorting-seniors-08-25-2022


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> EV mania is here and we have only just begun…
> 
> In order to get society to comply, they will shut down the charging stations during Flex Alerts…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Will we be trapped?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> EV mania is here and we have only just begun…
> 
> In order to get society to comply, they will shut down the charging stations during Flex Alerts…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Will we be trapped?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The privileged will always have what they want or need. The others…


----------



## splintergroup

Could do what the eco conscious EV owners did a few years back with the 5hr. rolling black outs and power outages due to transmission line failures.

Use a gas powered generator to slow charge their cars.


----------



## bandit571

Last trip up the step ladder…back of the legs started to get VERY tight…Doors 6 and 7 and now down and ready for paint….and I am going to sit a spell, and have an Ice COLD Tonic & Gin….

Looking quite dark to the south of here..Thunderstorms, maybe?

AC Unit is set to 72 degrees….not much help…..the Kitchen ceiling fan was much help either…but, it's light did help. Bifocals to even see the slots in them screws….1/2" long screws are very hard to see.


----------



## EricFai

Your taking after me Bandit. That's in the cabinet refacing. Don't feel bad about the bi-focals, I wear them to.

Rained here most of the weekend, news said 5-1/2" tonight, more on the way, tomorrow and again next weekend.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Do bears care? Only if you are in their forest.

Get off my lawn!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Last trip up the step ladder…back of the legs started to get VERY tight…Doors 6 and 7 and now down and ready for paint….and I am going to sit a spell, and have an Ice COLD Tonic & Gin….
> 
> Looking quite dark to the south of here..Thunderstorms, maybe?
> 
> AC Unit is set to 72 degrees….not much help…..the Kitchen ceiling fan was much help either…but, it s light did help. Bifocals to even see the slots in them screws….1/2" long screws are very hard to see.
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds like you might be catching up with me ;(( honey do list is reversed ;((((((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Do bears care? Only if you are in their forest.
> 
> Get off my lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Very similar in Portland OR










*'homeless drug addicts' set up camp right outside their front doors*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CHORES and the daily talk… Could the uncomfortableness of everyday chores be due because it is a chore that we don't want to do and someone else wants us to do? I call these sacrifice-type chores just do it!!!


----------



## EricFai

The honey dew list will never come to an end…

I managed to get the floating shelves glued together, ran through the planner, and sanded. Ready for finish.

In the clamps


















All are 9" deep, 2" high and the lengths are 18" 24" an 31" the left ends will be against a cabinet and I had to increase the longest one by an inch to hit a stud.

All in all a productive afternoon.


----------



## 1thumb

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Then there's this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566815458254376961


----------



## EricFai

That will be the day in the not so near future.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1T- * sad but it is a reality in many areas of the country. Sherriff doesn't tolerate it in my area lock them up or shoot them…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-*


----------



## 1thumb

> *1T- * sad but it is a reality in many areas of the country. Sherriff doesn t tolerate it in my area lock them up or shoot them…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Shoot them. No one there will ever do it again.

Today in London. Shoot them. No one there will ever do it again.


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. All from 2, 1×8 Red Oak. The Acorn is fitting here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* I am thinking that we can go in on the knife swap I can cnc a handle and you can do the metal… Turn it in and you can have the exchange… just a thought…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Today I did 2 prototypes for a surprise gift to someone here…










and this one the image is too thin IMO…


----------



## EricFai

DW, Those look nice.

As for the knife swap, I think king of something that I don't have in the shop. Been checking a few sites for blanks. Or I just might have to cut one myself, I do have a few pieces of O1 tool steel. And then there is a bonus item (which I have a few made already).

Still debating on joining this one. But I have a week yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all-


----------



## bandit571

> Today I did 2 prototypes for a surprise gift to someone here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one the image is too thin IMO…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Next try: It is The Dungeon Woodshop…....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Today I did 2 prototypes for a surprise gift to someone here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one the image is too thin IMO…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Do bears care? Only if you are in their forest.
> 
> Get off my lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Very similar in Portland OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homeless drug addicts set up camp right outside their front doors*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Be better off if bears were in the homeless camp. No violent crime or drugs!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *1T- * sad but it is a reality in many areas of the country. Sherriff doesn t tolerate it in my area lock them up or shoot them…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Shoot them. No one there will ever do it again.
> 
> Today in London. Shoot them. No one there will ever do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1thumb


The Target store in Issaquah was declared a public nuisance because Of the volume of shoplifting. The police will not respond. At the Walgreens drug store in downtown Seattle shoplifters sell the stolen items in their camps on the sidewalk outside the store ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The honey dew list will never come to an end…
> 
> I managed to get the floating shelves glued together, ran through the planner, and sanded. Ready for finish.
> 
> In the clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are 9" deep, 2" high and the lengths are 18" 24" an 31" the left ends will be against a cabinet and I had to increase the longest one by an inch to hit a stud.
> 
> All in all a productive afternoon.
> 
> - Eric


Nice work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Then there s this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566815458254376961
> - 1thumb


They should be prosecuted for 1st-degree arson and murder the same as Auburn's chity council, mayor, and staff accommodating propane, fire, and structural code violations ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Today I did 2 prototypes for a surprise gift to someone here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one the image is too thin IMO…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nice work.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Those signs look great, DW, but, ehhemm, the spelling error - from a Teahcer - hmmm?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## EricFai

Topa, thanks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Those signs look great, DW, but, ehhemm, the spelling error - from a Teahcer - hmmm?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Funny guy. My mind was on something else. Dudgeon is the last name of a girlfriend in the 1980s. No excuses just saying…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Next try: It is The Dungeon Woodshop…....
> 
> - bandit571


Copy When I finish the correct one, I'll include the prototype, and please put them in your burn barrel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Waking up to Brian and Bandits' post I will go to my coffee and reflect…


----------



## 1thumb

noun: dudgeon; plural noun: dudgeons
a feeling of offense or deep resentment.
"the manager walked out in high dudgeon"

dudgeon (plural dudgeons)

(obsolete) A kind of wood used especially in the handles of knives; the root of the box tree. 
(obsolete) A hilt made of this wood. 
(archaic) A dagger which has a dudgeon hilt.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1T-* You described her to the splinter… THX


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## DS

I'm just gonna put this out there and see what happens…

We have a client that we've done their entire house so far.
Now we are in the gigantic master closet.

The perimeter of the room was done weeks ago and we've been going 10 rounds over the 4' x 9' closet island out in the middle.

They are mixing architectural genres and it is driving me nuts.
They are running horizontal grain matched slab doors in American Black Walnut. - Which, if they left it alone would be stunning contemporary display.
But no, they want it to have an inset face frame and trim it out with traditional moldings, then plunk some hand carved lions paw feet under each corner.

It's like eating at the Cheesecake Factory: The food is great, but I have to just shut my eyes and not look around.
Pick a genre already and stick to it!

Does this ever frustrate anyone else?
Maybe it's just me?
Does this make me an architectural purist? 
What the heck is that, even?
Arrrgh! Feels like a Monday… (sigh)

I can't believe I will be associated with a piece like this. (heavy sigh)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS-* :>} I refer to these types of customers as "Dragons" (professional term) You have been in the game for a while and yes it irks the artist/designer and just as important to the end result is how they feel about customer service from you. When when you retire you are welcome to join me and pick and choose what you will accept. We won't make much money but we will feel good about our work.


----------



## DS

Maybe this is how new genres happen.
Like "Southwest Tuscan" (Not a real genre, but it was used to describe a style of house here in Phoenix)

I had a builder ask for "Tuscan style" cabinets.
He had two nearly identical houses on adjacent lots.

I guess people don't realize that the Tuscany region of Italy were all poor farmers who styled the architecture after the Romans, but, without all the frilly accoutrements. E.g. Super plain, simple, but functional.
(Similar to the Shaker or Puritan styles, but, without the religious imperative forbidding vanity)

After we did the first one, we ran the same plan on the second one, but with the Froufrou Roman touches, aka "Southwest Tuscan".
Like the poor people's houses, except fancier.


----------



## EricFai

DS, what about building a small scale to match the design of the rest of the closet. It may help them see the big picture. Just a thought.


----------



## DS

Like I said, we went 10 rounds. ( I just checked the revision history, it was only 7 rounds heheh)
I make 3D renderings for each version of it, so they get to visualize it in the space pretty well.

At this moment the design is settled, I just have to output it for production and am quasi-regretting the way it turned out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* DS is our high-end builder and just had to go on a rant. He gets big bucks for his work… When he posts just let him go on eventually he settles down… * :>}*

*DS *at least show a pic of your Picasso the suspense is killing me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Went in to Wal E World today…sign said $2.50 for a bag of tater chips…..took 2 bags up front, and through self check-out…..hmmm, was being charged $3.48 a bag? Ah…NOT….CSM called over to the check-out…and made her FIX that problem….$5 for 2 bags of chips.

72 H U M I D degrees, mostly cloudy outside. Lunch? McD's…...buy one Big Mac, and get a second one for a $1…

Boss was returning a "Clearance" item….was supposed to be $10…..register charged full price @ 24.99+ Tax….so, she got the full refund back..


----------



## splintergroup

I've noticed that trend, really need to pay attention to the display price and the actual price charged. Plenty of honest and not so honest (buried in the ultra fine print) "mistakes" going on it seems.


----------



## bandit571

painted doors #6 and #7 are now hung back up…door #8 and #9 and now down and painted….I HATE SLOTTED SCREWS! Of course there happened to be at least one that was installed at an angle….

That M-F No. 67 is nice…IF you don't need a lot of torque….then it becomes just another long screwdriver…


----------



## 987Ron

> I ve noticed that trend, really need to pay attention to the display price and the actual price charged. Plenty of honest and not so honest (buried in the ultra fine print) "mistakes" going on it seems.
> 
> - splintergroup


The price tag on the shelf is not always the right one. Walmart (Daughter works there) has people move a lesser price tag to the item they want and take a picture with their cell phone. At check out it registers the right price, the customer then complains and shows the picture demanding the lower price for the item. Happens on wine a lot.
Clue to the cashier is why do you have a picture of the wine price tag and bottle but not anything else you are purchasing.
One woman saw an inventory tag showing 1 item, wanted the chair behind the inventory tag for 1 cent. Cursed the cashier out when not given the chair for 1 cent. Managers supported the cashier. Women still upset, finally security had to be called to escorted the woman out.
Things like this happen all the time. Buy a dress, wear it to the party or two and then return it as it does not fit properly or some other excuse.

It goes both ways. Customer is usually the one who is actually trying to cheat.


----------



## splintergroup

I was in a WM looking for a cheap pair of boots. Grabbed the only box with my size and started to move on. Decided to sit down and check if they fit well and the box had someone else's old, muddy boots inside. Not really all that surprised unfortunately.

Then of course there is the jar of peanuts with the paper seal pulled off under the lid. I always wonder of those people you see snacking while shopping finish off the chips before the register or actually scan the bag before leaving….>8^/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Walmart has the best electric shopping carts. especially the gauge, similar to a car's gas gauge unlike other carts with blinking lights.










Has anybody ever run out of electricity while shopping? I carry a whistle with me and that seems to work…


----------



## 987Ron

> Walmart has the best electric shopping carts. especially the gauge, similar to a car s gas gauge unlike other carts with blinking lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever run out of electricity while shopping? I carry a whistle with me and that seems to work…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have yet to use one, probably in my future, when? A long time I hope.


----------



## bandit571

There are somedays…when the Vertigo makes waking around in there too much….

OK…about that display of tater chips. It was one of those they sit in the center, between the aisles…traffic along both sides. Usually out in front of the full aisle. Lays brand chips…filled the end of the display….at the top of the display….a sign ( the ones they use for prices) said $2.50….

End cap of the Chip aisle had the "Party Sized" bags….it's price said $4. 98….

However…both bags I picked from the aisle display were mark as $2.50…..scanner read both as $3.48? Display was full, BTW….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Returns victim: Lowes sells 10-2 Romex cables in 25 foot, 50 foot, and other longer lengths. I never did residential other than new services and minor repairs. On one job I needed 35 feet of 10-2 so I bought a 50-foot roll. It was only 30 feet long. I'm sure somebody who needed 20 feet bought it, cut off what they needed, and returned it ;(( For another job, I needed a fan box that holds ceiling fans over a certain weight. I had a 30-mile round trip to get it. It had been returned without all the parts ;(( Another 30-mile round trip to rereturn it ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

night all…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Remember the days when everyone was like, save the trees, save the trees, and all our paper bags and paper products went away to be replaced with plastic bags and plastic everything; and now everyone is like, theres too much plastic, theres too much plastic, and now we have paper bags, and paper straws, and paper everything again?



> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

(POLL) Most Americans not sold on electric cars

https://sharylattkisson.com/2022/09/poll-most-americans-are-not-sold-on-electric-cars/


----------



## controlfreak

WWBBJ,
Curious, if all of the measures are being implemented to encourage people to have more children, what was the previous reason or policy that apparently discouraged it?


----------



## 987Ron

Hearty good morning all. Up and coffee, been out in the shop, turned on the AC for later, did the first part of a simple glue up so I could do more later on the same piece, small very plain boxes for a kids school.

The dentist did me in yesterday, start of a crown. Good nights sleep and doing well this am.

Hot and humid again today, but it is summer in the south, so normal.

Corgi came in from her morning walk, all damp from the dewy grass, Lab came in and is dry. Both expected me to pet them. Wet hands. Old Labs are cleaner then new Corgis for sure.

Stay cool both in body and mind.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My favorite wake-up reads Top Max, Brian and Ron especially if it is about the Corgis… You guys start my day * :>}*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

From Top Max's article on EVs depleting our Lithium- What is more important car batteries or our beloved cordless woodworking tools?


----------



## 1thumb

> Could do what the eco conscious EV owners did a few years back with the 5hr. rolling black outs and power outages due to transmission line failures.
> 
> Use a gas powered generator to slow charge their cars.
> 
> - splintergroup


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1T-* +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Let us see how far people will go with electric cars…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Americans Snap Up Teslas, Bentleys, Lamborghinis as the Luxury-Auto Market Booms*










https://www.wsj.com/articles/americans-snap-up-teslas-bentleys-lamborghinis-as-the-luxury-auto-market-booms-11662497382


----------



## splintergroup

> - 1thumb


Ahh, a keeper photo for my collection! +1

Of course around here that would all be stolen, probably while the car was in motion….


----------



## 987Ron

Help save the planet invention, probably already in production. Fold out roof mounted solar panels for when your EV is parked in the company parking lot in the sun. Maybe not a full charge but some. Added bonus leaves the shaded areas for us gas car owners.

Wonder what the theft rate would be?


----------



## bandit571

Long time ago, on the older Passenger rail cars…..in order to power all the lights and other fixtures….there was a pulley mounted to one wheels axle….which was connected to a generator mounted on the wheel "truck". As long as the car was moving….that car had electrical power…because the generator was always charging the car's batteries, which were stored under the car. At train stations and railroad yards where the cars would be parked, there were cables between the tracks, to connect the batteries to a charger.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..pills taken..Boss has a Grocery List ready…

67 clear and sunny degrees outside..85% humidity….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Guess the brain child didn't have a buddy with a truck.


----------



## 987Ron

Probably load No. 1. Long boards on the next trip.


----------



## EricFai

He would be better off tying in a bundle and tie it off to the bumper and drag it home.


----------



## 987Ron

> Could do what the eco conscious EV owners did a few years back with the 5hr. rolling black outs and power outages due to transmission line failures.
> 
> Use a gas powered generator to slow charge their cars.
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1thumb


Whats wrong with the above, Just like having a spare tire in your gas vehicle. Now if you have green eco stickers all over the rear of the car it is improper.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Touching Video Shows Horse Galloping for Miles Behind an Ambulance Carrying Her Sick Sister, Goes Viral

https://www.theepochtimes.com/touching-video-shows-horse-galloping-for-miles-behind-an-ambulance-carrying-her-sick-sister-goes-viral_4320703.html


----------



## DS

The woodworker's version of the batmobile…



> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## DS

> *DS *at least show a pic of your Picasso the suspense is killing me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You asked for it.
Make sure you're sitting down.
This is in American Black Walnut (Horizontal Grain matched)



















There won't be a photo of the finished item for two to three weeks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS* you're the best- nice work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-*


----------



## bandit571

Grocery Run done….last of the upper cabinets..re-hung, done..I'm taking a bit of a cool down break

Lower cabinet doors: no way am I getting down on the floor to remove the bottom hinges….might just remove the handles, and paint them in place…..same with the drawers…handles removed, paint in place..

But, NOT right now….


----------



## 1thumb

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1567538178910994432.html


----------



## EricFai

DS, looks great from the shop drawings. Huge closet.

What program do you use? I'm tinkering sketch up and just can't seem to get it yet. Running a 30 trial currently. I seem to do better with the old school drafting board.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DS *at least show a pic of your Picasso the suspense is killing me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> You asked for it.
> Make sure you re sitting down.
> This is in American Black Walnut (Horizontal Grain matched)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won t be a photo of the finished item for two to three weeks.
> 
> - DS


looks good from here


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *For Top Max-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I invent the wheel so I could use a hand truck )


----------



## 1thumb

> *For Top Max-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lazy man load. Too lazy to make two trips


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1567538178910994432.html
> 
> - 1thumb


Just a problem transfer project, eh?


----------



## DS

> DS, looks great from the shop drawings. Huge closet.
> 
> What program do you use? I m tinkering sketch up and just can t seem to get it yet. Running a 30 trial currently. I seem to do better with the old school drafting board.
> 
> - Eric


Eric this program is called Cabinetvision.
It is a professional CAD/CAM program designed specifically for cabinetmaking.

Not to sound like a shill or a pitchman, but, it quickly creates 3D models complete with joinery, based on the rules that you set up in advance, that you then use to make CAD pages, Bill of Materials, cut lists, etc.

Then you can nest your materials onto optimized sheets for CNC cutting. It can output for dozens of different types of CNC machines as well, but, you end up paying a big fee (between 3k to 5k per machine) for each post processor for those.

Our first seat cost about $30k and we just spent about $15k for a second license.
So, yeah, not cheap, but we can produce large volumes of casework from it, (North of $2M/yr per seat)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Roads are too rough here ;(( for this


----------



## DS

I think maybe you guys are reading this picture wrong.
He is using his EV for a generator delivery service.

You guys probably thought that young kid was harassing that Native American guy at the capitol too.
;-)


----------



## John Smith_inFL

*In Florida, we have the University of Florida "GATORS" that have tailgate parties . . . .*










.

*And then, some take it to a whole new level and actually TailGate Gators*

.


----------



## EricFai

DS, thanks for the info. Think I'll go back to the drafting table. If I was running a full scale shop, and younger I could see where it would be very cost effective.


----------



## 987Ron

Corgis have a lot lore, one is they were given to us mortals as gifts from the fairies. The fairies used them to plough, herd and the fairy warriors rode them into battle. They are still ridden on midsummers eve at midnight when we mortals sleep. Proof is in the picture.










This for you DW and all who like these dwarf dogs. (Welsh Corgi translate to Dwarf Dog)


----------



## EricFai

Ron, interesting post. My sister has a Corgi, I'll have to pass this on to her. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, interesting post. My sister has a Corgi, I ll have to pass this on to her. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - Eric


If she is as gaga over Corgi's as my daughter and DIL she would like this:
https://www.welshcorgi-news.ch/Leseecke/Poems/Corgi_Fantasy.html


----------



## DS

> DS, thanks for the info. Think I ll go back to the drafting table. If I was running a full scale shop, and younger I could see where it would be very cost effective.
> 
> - Eric


Eric, there are several levels of this program and they allow you to select only the parts you need.
I think a basic CAD version is still about $3500 or more, (not sure of current pricing), but, they let you make payments once a month, just like you rent. Heheh , now I DO sound like a shill.
Sorry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The future is looking HOT!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think maybe you guys are reading this picture wrong.
> He is using his EV for a generator delivery service.
> 
> You guys probably thought that young kid was harassing that Native American guy at the capitol too.
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS


This is the picture on FB. It shows the whole story )


----------



## EricFai

DS, your fine. I'm almost 60, and I have been some custom work, and I was wondering. With that said, I have to pass on that, don't think I would get my return.


----------



## DS

> I think maybe you guys are reading this picture wrong.
> He is using his EV for a generator delivery service.
> 
> You guys probably thought that young kid was harassing that Native American guy at the capitol too.
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS
> 
> This is the picture on FB. It shows the whole story )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Okay, if you say so.
Funny, the car started as a model x with a hitch and ended up as a model y without a hitch.
The generator magically became a different model also.

These new ev's are amazing what they can do!
This isn't fake, or staged, or anything like that.
;-)

Thank you for the "whole story"

(The generator delivery business must be booming! Heheheh)


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ It's a different generator too not that it matters. The cars all look the same butt f'in ugly.


----------



## DS

My next door neighbor has two Teslas.
He works from home when he isn't working overseas.

I think he commutes to Chandler, Az once a week, maybe. (About 20 miles)
He used to do the Chandler commute everyday when he was first stationed back in the USA.
That is when he got the Teslas.

Honestly, his Model S is a beautiful car.
I think his college aged son drives his Model 3.

For the last 3 years that I've worked from home, my F150 pickup truck has driven 5500 miles in total.
The previous 3 years saw it put on 54,000 miles.

If I were still commuting 66 miles per day, an Electric F150 might be hard to resist right now. 
My 9 y.o. truck would've been fairly spent by now and in need of replacement already.

I won't fault anyone for making choices that are available to them.
There is nothing gained by campaigning against EVs.
I would think you might want the freedom to make your own choices as well.

It bothers me, though, that the government might begin to mandate EV usage, or, the idea that it might be encouraging oil companies to keep energy costs artificially high to further their "green" agenda.

Mostly, I was mocking the fake news side of the info being presented and calling into question whether we can even know anything about what is happening from just a picture.


----------



## DS

Now I am wondering if they did an EV conversion on this slick sled while they were chopping it up.
Bwahahaha
;-)

Judging by the door misalignment they maybe did a Lambo door kit?
Misaligned door, MUST be an EV, right?
Are those flames on the other side of the windshield?
Freaking exploding batteries…



> Roads are too rough here ;(( for this
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## DS

> DS, your fine. I m almost 60, and I have been some custom work, and I was wondering. With that said, I have to pass on that, don t think I would get my return.
> 
> - Eric


No worries.
It is definitely not viable for non-commercial users.

Sure is slick to use, though.
I use sketchup too and the difference is night and day.

The learning curve on Cabinet Vision is steep, but it has helped me make a good living since 1998.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For the next couple of years, my Ranger Tremor will work for my lifestyle. Yet the EVs are interesting but there are no comparative ones being made to tempt me…


----------



## DS

Midland-Odessa, Texas.

The town you can drive through in pitch black darkness on the interstate and know precisely where you are.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Midland-Odessa, Texas.
> 
> The town you can drive through in pitch black darkness on the interstate and know precisely where you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS


WHAT IS IN THE FOREGROUND? OIL WELLS?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

EVs will be good for predictable commutes. Service vehicles that can go over 200 miles a day are questionable. Who wants to pay over $100/hour while the technician waits to charge? The employer won't eat it ;(( The technician will not do service work if he takes time off for charging ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Now I am wondering if they did an EV conversion on this slick sled while they were chopping it up.
> Bwahahaha
> ;-)
> 
> *Judging by the door misalignment they maybe did a Lambo door kit?*
> Misaligned door, MUST be an EV, right?
> Are those flames on the other side of the windshield?
> Freaking exploding batteries…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roads are too rough here ;(( for this
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - DS


Probably 60 years of wear and tear )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, For morning wake up.

Gambling on natural disasters is a losing strategy.

https://www.nfpa.org/News-and-Research/Publications-and-media/Blogs-Landing-Page/NFPA-Today/Blog-Posts/2022/09/08/Gambling-on-naturals-disasters-is-a-losing-strategy?

I propose Auburn is renamed Buckus for Mayor Backus to remind everyone why there is so much death and destruction in a natural disaster. The insurance companies and FEMA should not have to mop up her mess when she backed us into the 19th century before codes and safety standards were developed. What are the odds she is smarter than the millions of knowledgeable people who developed the codes in the last century with continuous peer review?

In her first 3 state of the chity addresses, she mentioned approximately 1100 code enforcements per year mostly for unmowed lawns and overgrown lots. She or the chity council never did take fire, seismic, or structural codes seriously. The fire chief sent a letter stating propane code and seismic are not in their scope of work. It will be an exciting day when the magnitude 9 + earthquake shakes the west coast for 3.5 to 5 minutes, the coastline drops up to 2 meters, and we scoot 20 feet to the SW ;((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This!!!! However, might just be a case of taking massive profit now, knowing that demand is going to be reduced later.


> It bothers me, though, that the government might begin to mandate EV usage, or, the idea that it might be encouraging oil companies to keep energy costs artificially high to further their "green" agenda.
> 
> - DS


Ok, Boys, here is an controversial one for youse:

I know a guy. He is a project leader (engineer) for Maersk drilling operations (oil). We were at a party once, drinking a bit and the like, he was rather stewed. I asked him:

Is oil abiotic or not?

At first he was taken aback by the question, surprised, then with a sort of grin as though he shouldnt be answering me as he was going to, he said - "abiotic, and we know where to look. The issue for Us is that it is very deep and we dont have the tech to get to it." Then he explained where they look.

So then, no Dinos were harmed in the making of this production.

Have fun stewing on that one, and have a great day!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I bet this crew is fun at parties.

"Do you mind if we dance wif your dates?" No, no, not at all, have at it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Answering CF:

It wasnt so much "policies in place" as it was a lack of any policies. This plunging birth-rate is endemic throughout eastern Europe and originates when the Soviet Union disintegrated. All the young people left, Poland, Baltic States, Ukraine, Hungary, Russia, et al., looking for work and a better future, which is why there are so many of them in the US and western European countries. Russia now has similar financial support policies for young mothers and families, like free land to homestead; and when a Russian woman has her 10th child, she gets something like 50,000$ bonus.


----------



## bandit571

"Pardon my size 13 boots, but I need something for me shredded wheat.."

Can't sleep…yet when I sit in me chair, I nod off?


----------



## bandit571

Ok…Phase 2 of the Kitchen Cabinet Re-painting…..have decided to just take the handles off of the lower doors, and the drawers. Then just roller on the paint. Problem? Drawers are so full, that access to the handle bolts will be a bit rough. Then having to leave things open until the paint dries. After which all the handles have to be re-installed. Handles on the lower doors need a second bolt installed. Means I need to drill a hole for that new bolt…in 10 doors.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Thx but Bandit's kitchen makeover without toppings for his shredded wheat takes priority…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

I was in the shop at 7:00, some finishing touches on the custom pantry. Heading to site and get this put together.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Abiotic Oil a Theory Worth Exploring*

It's our nature to sort, divide, and classify. We label ourselves to identify political leanings, religious beliefs, the food we enjoy, and the sports teams we cheer. The oil industry too has its own distinct labels which include the "Peak Oil" theorists, those who believe the world is fast depleting the finite supply of fossil fuel; and the pragmatists, those who recognize that engineering and technological advances in oil drilling and extraction continuously identify new reserves that make oil plentiful.
And there's a third group you may not know. These people are deeply interested in oil and its origins, but their advocacy of "abiotic theory" has many dismissing them as heretics, frauds, or idealists. They hold that oil can be derived from hydrocarbons that existed eons ago in massive pools deep within the earth's core. That source of hydrocarbons seeps up through the earth's layers and slowly replenishes oil sources. In other words, it turns the fossil-fuel paradigm upside down. 
[Read: How Much Oil is There?]
Perhaps the breakthrough for this theory came when Chris Cooper's story appeared April 16, 1999, in The Wall Street Journal about an oil field called Eugene Island. Here's an excerpt:

Production at the oil field, deep in the Gulf of Mexico off the coast of Louisiana, was supposed to have declined years ago. And for a while, it behaved like any normal field: Following its 1973 discovery, Eugene Island 330's output peaked at about 15,000 barrels a day. By 1989, production had slowed to about 4,000 barrels a day.
Then suddenly-some say almost inexplicably-Eugene Island's fortunes reversed. The field, operated by PennzEnergy Co., is now producing 13,000 barrels a day, and probable reserves have rocketed to more than 400 million barrels from 60 million. Stranger still, scientists studying the field say the crude coming out of the pipe is of a geological age quite different from the oil that gushed 10 years ago.

https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/on-energy/2011/09/14/abiotic-oil-a-theory-worth-exploring


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I was in the shop at 7:00, some finishing touches on the custom pantry. Heading to site and get this put together.
> 
> - Eric


Moring Eric, but what about the shredded wheat dilemma?


----------



## 987Ron

In the shop by 7:45 to start a minor glue up on many little boxes for kids. Tedious.

No shredded wheat, ate lots of it as a kid. Use to come in a box with the layers separated by a card with "Straight Arrow" (radio show for kids in the 50's for you younguns) with indian lore on them. Wasn't to fond of the shredded wheat but loved getting new cards.

For me this am, it was Grape Nuts with fresh sliced Ga. peaches and A2 milk. Wife found the A2 milk suppose to be easier on the stomach of those with digestive problems. Personally think it is hype to raise the price. But maybe not. Taste the same. Looks the same.

Rode in a Tesla yesterday, impressed with the car quality and acceleration, did not corner with a darn, to much weight but it is low center of gravity helped a bit there. Also with the increase weight (batteries are heavy) wondered about brake wear. Owner did not know. Did brake ok, pretty good size discs.

Not for me, maybe a future one, but things for EVs have to improve to make it an only car. Tesla now has a dealership in Savannah. No Porsche dealership there, have to go to Hilton Head, Jacksonville or Atlanta.

Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit does this help with the shredded wheat?










https://www.jeserie.org/uploads/Straight%20Arrow%20Cards.%20Bay%20Rats%20and%20Shredded%20Wheat.pdf


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It begins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 987Ron

> Bandit does this help with the shredded wheat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jeserie.org/uploads/Straight%20Arrow%20Cards.%20Bay%20Rats%20and%20Shredded%20Wheat.pdf
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


fond memories of those cads and all the things I made or tried to make from them as a kid. Drove my Mom nuts. 
The good radio series as a kid. Straight Arrow and Captain Midnight were my favorites, never cared much for Sky King. Still have my Captain Midnight Secret Decoder. Every episode he sent a secret message to be decoded. Great fun. Didn't even have a screen to stare at.


----------



## 987Ron

Remember sitting on the front porch, large screened, listening to these radio shows. It was a way to be quiet in the afternoon, out of the heat, glass of lemonade. This was the time when polio was at its worst. This afternoon rest time was suppose to help keep us from getting the disease. Guess it worked. Sister and I never got it. The Covid of our childhood.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch for today….Ham Salad and Pepper Jack cheese on Wheat…..Diet Mountain Dew…Sour Cream & Onion tater Chips…


----------



## DS

Topamax - yup that is a small portion of the oil fields in Midland-Odessa.

Notice that it is in the middle of BFE nowhere Texas. 
Now notice the air quality.

The stench of crude oil is 24/7.
The pollution is horrible.

You can be asleep in the back seat of your car driving by and the smell will wake you up.

The people who choose to live there must go nose blind to the smell after a while.
I just can't imagine it.

I couldn't drive fast enough to get away from it.


----------



## controlfreak

> Answering CF:
> 
> It wasnt so much "policies in place" as it was a lack of any policies. This plunging birth-rate is endemic throughout eastern Europe and originates when the Soviet Union disintegrated. All the young people left, Poland, Baltic States, Ukraine, Hungary, Russia, et al., looking for work and a better future, which is why there are so many of them in the US and western European countries. Russia now has similar financial support policies for young mothers and families, like free land to homestead; and when a Russian woman has her 10th child, she gets something like 50,000$ bonus.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I was curious because that is how my mind works. In the USA there is no policy regarding birth rate other than gentle steering via policy. In short, if you tax it you get less of it and if you subsidize it you get more. There are also cultural components too but in my mind there is a cause and effect ratio in there at some point. Its all good.


----------



## bandit571

In case yall missed it..

"The Queen is dead, ...Long live the King!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topamax - yup that is a small portion of the oil fields in Midland-Odessa.
> 
> Notice that it is in the middle of BFE nowhere Texas.
> Now notice the air quality.
> 
> The stench of crude oil is 24/7.
> The pollution is horrible.
> 
> You can be asleep in the back seat of your car driving by and the smell will wake you up.
> 
> The people who choose to live there must go nose blind to the smell after a while.
> I just can't imagine it.
> 
> I couldn't drive fast enough to get away from it.
> 
> - DS


Definitely looks polluted ;(( At least the stink of chicken and hog farms is only about a quarter mile. )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have trouble thinking a large committee of thinkers all thought "Oh yeah, we nailed this one!"
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Don t have trouble thinking that. Every word, every action, every back light, every prop is meticulously planned for a POTUS speech
> 
> - 1thumb


The large group in Seattle wonders why people are pulling kids out of public schools. Holding talented students back because high performance is racist is a good bet! The Seattle Times published an article telling how racist math is!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- Thx end of an era….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> It's almost like this type of anger and hatred is being endorsed and encouraged from higher up.
> 
> - 1thumb


Regretably, I don't think it's* almost* anymore.

The resemblence of the set and mannerisms of Der Fuhrer is uncanny


----------



## bandit571

Ok…Salisbury Steak, Gravy, and fancy Smashed taters for Supper, tonight…

I have TWO paper plans from Paul Sellers. I also have a plank of Maple, 7/8" x 6" x 59"....trying to decide which plan to use….either his "Desktop Organizer", or his "Curved Side, Lidded Box"

Have done both…last year…Except in Ash…..May resaw the maple down to 3/8" thick, instead of his 1/2" thick.

May just go with the Desktop Organizer…as it has a drawer to build…

10 kitchen drawer fronts: Pulled out just enough to remove the handles, front where then painted, allowed to dry a while….handles re-installed. One drawer was a bit too sticky, where it went back inside the cabinet…had to pry the dang thing out, anyway…..Stanley No. 18 soon fixed THAT problem…

Bottom hinges of the lower cabinets: Slotted screws, about 6" above the kitchen floor. Knees have already said "NO-GO!" I could get down that far, getting back to vertical would be the problem…


----------



## bandit571

Ok….chill out on the politics stuff, before Cricket takes notice…..

Thinking I MIGHT need to take a couple "Work-in-Progress" photos about the new paint scheme?.....


----------



## bandit571

Can't show all the cabinets, the Boss was sitting in the way…but..









Some of the upper cabinets….colour is a "sky blue"....









About half of the drawer fronts….doors below are a DARK blue….face frames are a light gray…









Kind of a busy corner…also the largest of the cabinet doors….









Millers Falls No. 67 spiral screwdriver, came in handy with those slotted screws.

Plan for the lower doors, at the moment…..tomorrow, I'll remove the handles, and paint-roller the doors….with a drop cloth on the floor, of course…cussing MIGHT be involved?


----------



## bandit571

Wood Project start?

We have plan…..









We have wood…









Some not so good…









Kind of "knotty" on the end? Plan is to cross cut into 13" long blanks, resaw to 3/8" thick….maybe….we'll see…


----------



## 987Ron

Now that I see the kitchen cabinets I can say that is a great looking work. Of course the "Boss" made it happen. 
Looks good. Nice.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

supper tonight- pretty good for a chain…


----------



## EricFai

DW, I'll have the frosted mini wheats over the shredded, rasin bran is better anyways.

Installed doors and drawers today and that pantry kit. Had to bring a pair of doors home and bore the mortise for bottom hinges, did not account for the full extension drawer guide. (Crap, now I'll have to chuck up a block on the lathe and spin out a filler block).

A little time in the shop, clear coat applied to those floating shelves, hope to install tomorrow.










Bandit, the kitchen looks nice, big too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- more fine work…


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. I'll post as a project once they are installed. I think they will look nice with the tile mosaic that's on the wall.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sowed the Fall crops yesterday, beets, carrots, potatoes, red cabbage.

I was wrong about pudding being the greatest thing ever invented.

The Seed, that was most def the greatest thing ever invented.

Well, that, and the Magic Eight Ball.

Speaking of Politics, a monkey with a Magic Eight Ball could likely do better than the Un-representative .Gov we have over here.


----------



## 987Ron

Forgot about the magic eight ball, and yes a monkey could do better than most pols.

Up and coffee. Breakfast late as the wife was busy with the animals. They come first.

Shop time today and some errands, probably in the rain, 85% all day cooler at 80 as a high.

Friday, get ready for a good weekend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yesterday-*










*Today-* app for the phone










Also, I have one on my computer… but like Bandits tools I am a purist…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Question: for my 8 Ball- "Will the students do well on their math test today?"

Answer: "Without a doubt"

Really didn't need an 8 Ball because I taught them well…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*UN Food Official Warns Fertilizer Affordability Crisis Could Slash Global Grain Production By 40%*










*More than six months into the Russian invasion of Ukraine, the global fertilizer crunch threatens to starve a planet as prices are too high for some farmers ahead of the next planting season.*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/un-food-official-warns-fertilizer-affordability-crisis-could-slash-global-grain-production-by-40/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brush and floss every day to keep Alzheimer's disease away, doctors say*










An international study finds that people with poor dental hygiene are 21 percent more likely to develop Alzheimer's disease later in life.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…72 clear and sunny degrees outside. Need to remove a few handles on the lower cabinets, so those doors can be painted….then haul a plank to the shop, cross cut it and then resaw it….

Used to remember when it being a Friday meant something good….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## controlfreak

Coyote is wondering "where did I put my anvil?"


----------



## splintergroup

> Coyote is wondering "where did I put my anvil?"
> 
> - controlfreak


 And what was my password to acme.com?


----------



## 987Ron

Acme Anvils are for sale on Ebay and Etsy. Get yours today. Loved those old cartoons.


----------



## EricFai

Beep Beep…......


----------



## controlfreak

Heck, back then Acme didn't even have a fax line let alone a .com address.


----------



## splintergroup

Imagine the money Coyote could make doing endorsements for Acme. Seems their stuff is quite good, aside from the poor instruction guides and inept users.


----------



## BurlyBob

Brings back good memories, don't it?


----------



## controlfreak

It does make me do an eye roll when they ban episodes because a child "may" think it okay to drop an anvil on someone.


----------



## EricFai

Kids aren't what they used to be.


----------



## 987Ron

> Kids aren t what they used to be.
> 
> - Eric


Nor are a lot of the parents, teachers, and mentors.


----------



## OzarkJim

> *Abiotic Oil a Theory Worth Exploring*
> 
> It s our nature to sort, divide, and classify. We label ourselves to identify political leanings, religious beliefs, the food we enjoy, and the sports teams we cheer. The oil industry too has its own distinct labels which include the "Peak Oil" theorists, those who believe the world is fast depleting the finite supply of fossil fuel; and the pragmatists, those who recognize that engineering and technological advances in oil drilling and extraction continuously identify new reserves that make oil plentiful.
> And there s a third group you may not know. These people are deeply interested in oil and its origins, but their advocacy of "abiotic theory" has many dismissing them as heretics, frauds, or idealists. They hold that oil can be derived from hydrocarbons that existed eons ago in massive pools deep within the earth s core. That source of hydrocarbons seeps up through the earth s layers and slowly replenishes oil sources. In other words, it turns the fossil-fuel paradigm upside down.
> [Read: How Much Oil is There?]
> Perhaps the breakthrough for this theory came when Chris Cooper s story appeared April 16, 1999, in The Wall Street Journal about an oil field called Eugene Island. Here s an excerpt:
> 
> Production at the oil field, deep in the Gulf of Mexico off the coast of Louisiana, was supposed to have declined years ago. And for a while, it behaved like any normal field: Following its 1973 discovery, Eugene Island 330 s output peaked at about 15,000 barrels a day. By 1989, production had slowed to about 4,000 barrels a day.
> Then suddenly-some say almost inexplicably-Eugene Island s fortunes reversed. The field, operated by PennzEnergy Co., is now producing 13,000 barrels a day, and probable reserves have rocketed to more than 400 million barrels from 60 million. Stranger still, scientists studying the field say the crude coming out of the pipe is of a geological age quite different from the oil that gushed 10 years ago.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/on-energy/2011/09/14/abiotic-oil-a-theory-worth-exploring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I spent 40 years in the oilfields. 14 of those years were spent servicing the very field you mention EI 330!! I worked for Baker Petrolite (a Baker Hughes company) and provided oilfield chemicals and related engineering to the field. Over the course of several years, I spent quite a bit of time on the platforms in that area. One of my primary tasks was to ensure that the produced salt water (which is discharged overboard) met federal requirements. EI330 is very close to a geographic uplift known as the "Flower Gardens" It is an unusually shallow area quite a distance from shore and home to a coral reef. Texas A&M often based their researchers (for the Flower Gardens) on the main platform. The chemistry of the production was always a bit strange, but I can't elaborate beyond that.

I was long gone before the production increase occurred, but it would not be the only strange thing to happen, particularly in the gulf.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, so true. World is going to h_ll in a hand basket. I feel sorry for my grandkids and what they have inherited.


----------



## EricFai

Floating shelves, finished and installed. Posted as a project.

For those who like to read here is the link
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/424180


----------



## EricFai

Also finished up the custom pantry unit. Need to go back next week and install crown at the top of all the cabinets.

Here's the project link for those who like to read
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/424179


----------



## 987Ron

Nice work Eric but what else would one expect from you. Nicely done.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Ron. I have been told by the better half that I'm a prefectsionist. Guess it shows.


----------



## 987Ron

Not much shop time, in from there, shower, big glass of tea and out on the porch with the dogs and wife. Cheese and crackers. Nice 77, showers off and now, very plesant.

Hope your Fri. afternoon is as nice.


----------



## bandit571

Having a cold Tonic & Gin right now….90 minutes of shop time today, and I am soaked clear through…
Cross cuts?









D8 Panel saw, this time…

Kerf saw?









Kerf all 4 edges…ripsaw?









Follow that kerf!









Results (x 4)...









Project?

We have plans, AND a prototype..









Might take a few days…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-*


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, your off to a good start. Like the prototype.


----------



## 987Ron

> D8 Panel saw, this time…
> 
> Kerf saw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerf all 4 edges…ripsaw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow that kerf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results (x 4)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project?
> 
> - bandit571


Many years ago used this same technique when "resawing" some white oak for a Grandfather clock panels. Only way I had of doing it at the time. Glad to see I was using a method that is a good one. Did not know at the time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, so true. World is going to h_ll in a hand basket. I feel sorry for my grandkids and what they have inherited.
> 
> - Eric


Mom told me 15 years ago she hoped her grandkids didn't have any more kids. She did not want them to have to deal with what this world is turning into ;((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Grammar lesson-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Great week at school- came home had a 3-hour nap and I'll be posting late tonight… Top Max are you up and ready?


----------



## bandit571

Well, it WAS Friday Night ( Lights?).....Debating on wood working or Painting for Saturday….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Great week at school- came home had a 3-hour nap and I'll be posting late tonight… Top Max are you up and ready?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

10 pm mst I'll be in the kitchen. I like to make meals that I can freeze and then take for lunch…

Jimmy Dean hot sausage, sirloin steak, egg omelets, mashed potatoes, and asparagus…

Music Classical music for studying channel…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Night all…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Great week at school- came home had a 3-hour nap and I ll be posting late tonight… Top Max are you up and ready?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes, I'm checking in before I pass out )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, check this out. The chity staff is not capable of understanding it. Neither is the fire marshal, chief, or highest trained investigator in the department ;( The chief sent a letter stating propane and seismic are not in the department's scope of work and to contact the chity. The chity said they will refer the violation to the fire department if I could get a fire engineer to say it is a code violation. At least 50 firms did not respond or said the multiple factors are out of their field of expertise. The chity fire department was listed as a fire engineering firm in Google ) That is why I contacted them directly )

The chity staff also said they required a detailed survey of the perpetrator's property but they did not expect him to allow it to happen. The hazardous atmosphere for petroleum products and propane is 18" above the surface. The site is too flat to have 1/4"/foot to drain water and barriers over 4.5 feet around 2/3 of the circumference of the tank that can pool any leaked propane. Should the chity staff be prosecuted for arson and homicide if disaster strikes?

https://www.ncagr.gov/standard/lp/lpgasconcerns/FireProtectionAnalysis.htm

The National Propane Gas Association's public input removed "sound fire protection analysis" from the 2020 edition of the propane code because it is unenforceable due to too many questions about it. Rather than provide training opportunities, explanation in footnotes, or an appendix it is consistent with business policies ignoring safety standards motivated by greed, upper management bonuses, and shareholder dividends.


----------



## EricFai

Topa, unfortunately they will learn after an accident. The regulations for propane on watercraft is that the storage locker for the tank needs to vent overboard below the bottom of the locker. Or the tank needs to be mounted outboard of the craft.

Boils down to common sense, which is growing to be less an less these days.


----------



## 987Ron

Misty early am. 70 out but warm later. Coffee is good today. 
Corgi sitting today, daughter in laws. Be a noisy affair once he arrives.

A bit of shop time to hide out if I can.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. Pills taken…68 partly sunny degrees outside…haven't heard what today's schedule will be…yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hurricane vs Cyclone vs Typhoon*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bigblockyeti

Coud a Foley saw retoother be used to sharpen teeth or does it just shear new teeth into a saw plate? The seller has no idea and I'm not interested in buying it until I have a pretty firm idea as to whether or not it will work for what I need.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yesterday-*



















*Today*


----------



## EricFai

The better halfs, has expired, she still thinks it's good.


----------



## moke

DW…I have seen Tillamook cheese, which is really good btw, at Costco, but had no idea that they made ice cream too…is it any good? I LOVE ice cream! THe only thing better than ice cream is more ice cream!


----------



## bandit571

Shirt was so soaked, it is now in the hamper. Raising an Ice Cold Tonic & Gin..

"God save the KING!" ( unless your name is RSM Harper…"God save Ireland!")

A large envelope has arrived at the Dungeon Woodshop, in today's mail….film at 2300 hrs…

Calves are starting to cramp up…sitting in front of the AC Unit, now. 90 minutes IN the shop….film later…joinery tomorrow, maybe?

Photos to process…BRB


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Moke-* Tillamook ice cream is the best. In many reviews, they make the top 5.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tillamook Oregon Strawberry for lunch and chocolate peanut butter in the evening… We don't count the scoops here…


----------



## bandit571

New shop signs..and a big THANK YOU!









Boss is looking around for a picture frame for them…









Was a BUSY 90 minutes in the shop, today…









About a 5 gal. bucket's worth….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tillamook Oregon Strawberry for lunch and chocolate peanut butter in the evening… We don t count the scoops here…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 Banana Split, Butter Pecan, and Caramel Swirl are top choices )


----------



## EricFai

Nice looking sign you received there Bandit.

Great job DW.


----------



## bandit571

And a big shout out to DW for those signs!

Hmmm, this could get to be work…









Just to get something like this…









To get thin enough parts..









For a drawer. Drawer front?









Has to match the rest of the front of the box…Prototype?









Might be ready to start some joinery tomorrow…
We'll see….


----------



## 987Ron

DW nice sign for the master.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, that's too much work for a board. But they always look good when you finish them up.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ice Cream? Chocolate-chip mint!!! Yum. Problem with ice-cream is I eat the whole tub in one go. I can do that though, as these bones need all the fat one can get.

Signs came out great, DW.


----------



## EricFai

I usually have a big bowl every evening, we get 2 tubs and that will almost last through the week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx you all and a big thank you to Bandit for starting and more importantly making the Woodshed work. Also, to those who post the interesting topics that keep us coming back…


----------



## DS

> DW…I have seen Tillamook cheese, which is really good btw, at Costco, but had no idea that they made ice cream too…is it any good? I LOVE ice cream! THe only thing better than ice cream is more ice cream!
> 
> - moke


Tillamook ice cream = "the good stuff"
Not sure what they do to make it so good, but yeah, it is SO good.

(Put it on your bucket list - just sayin')


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Every Tillamook Ice Cream Flavor, Ranked*

https://www.mashed.com/621729/every-tillamook-ice-cream-flavor-ranked/


----------



## EricFai

Chocolate is my flavor, but I ha e not seen that around here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> *Every Tillamook Ice Cream Flavor, Ranked*
> 
> https://www.mashed.com/621729/every-tillamook-ice-cream-flavor-ranked/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 anydat
well my wife will vote the choc pb #4 anyday ! yes it's pottz and im back !!!! peace shed people !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Chocolate peanut butter is in my freezer… glad to see you here.


----------



## pottz

> Chocolate peanut butter is in my freezer… glad to see you here.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you,ill try to be courteous and respectful as a guest in your home !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, unfortunately they will learn after an accident. The regulations for propane on watercraft is that the storage locker for the tank needs to vent overboard below the bottom of the locker. Or the tank needs to be mounted outboard of the craft.
> 
> Boils down to common sense, which is growing to be less an less these days.
> 
> - Eric


If they were able to learn, the lessons of the past would matter. My daddy-in-law used to say all gubbermint workers just chew gum and drink coffee. I wish they only did that instead of promoting greed stupidly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nice looking sign you received there Bandit.
> 
> Great job DW.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For Top Max-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For Top Max-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I've seen worse!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Anti-theft device. Seriously, who gonna steal your catalytic converter when you have a Texas long-horn guarding it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

New York Declares State Of Emergency As More Counties Detect Polio

"Polio was declared eliminated in 1979 due to the prevalence of the polio vaccine; but vaccination rates have declined, and so-called "vaccine hesitancy" has increased, the declaration claimed." Will the iron lung return?

https://www.dailywire.com/news/new-york-declares-state-of-emergency-as-more-counties-detect-polio?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* but there are people who will stop at nothing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* as a boy I lived through the polio lottery and I am blessed not to have gotten it…










accompanying article…

https://www.npr.org/2021/10/25/1047691984/decades-after-polio-martha-is-among-the-last-to-still-rely-on-an-iron-lung-to-br


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Up before Ron who is probably having breakfast with the Corgis…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- clip art for laser Christmas gifts…


----------



## 987Ron

Saw where the Corgi Club in England is going to have a "parade" of Corgi's to honor the Queen. Be a noisy affair.
Corgi and daughter still asleep so it is quiet here.

Corgi's are part rat. Daughters chewed a hole in the bottom of the Lab's dog bed. Pulled out stuffing. All in less than 5 min. of unsupervised attention. Spent a good bit of time repairing all that yesterday. Corgi's are destructive left to their own. Not like a good old Labrador. Miss my Chessie.

Later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I sort of know your history with dogs, but there must be a reason that you are being blessed with the Corgis. At least I find your Corgi stories one of the best to read here at the Shed. Also, like most of your other posts you are interesting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Nothing To Do With Man" - Astrophysicist Says Climate-Cultists "Are On A Gravy Train" To Make Money*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/nothing-to-do-with-man-astrophysicist-says-climate-cultists-are-on-a-gravy-train-to-make-money/

* climate "has always been changing, but this has nothing to do with man"

The astrophysicist instead believes that changes in the Earth's climate and its weather are dictated primarily by cyclical activity on the surface of the sun (and not, pointedly, by the effects of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere). *

Also, the video in this article is quite interesting…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pills taken. Boston Terriers are every bit as noisy as a Corgi….plus, they snore LOUDLY, and they fart enough to clear out a room.

have Dovetails and maybe some grooves to do , later today….


----------



## 987Ron

DW Waiting for the next real "DOG' to come along. They find us, the wife and I. Big dogs are our area of choice be it a Labrador, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, German Shorthair, German Shepard. The Corgi, the dwarf dog, is different. Better than a "toy" dog but not a Lab or Chessie.

Thanks for the comment.

Dogs respond to different people differently. Daughter gets upset with me. I can say the corgi's name in a normal voice and point at my feet. The dog will run to me and sit quietly at my feet waiting to be petted. A pet or two and then "enough" or a hand gesture of a flat palm and the dog runs off to do whatever. Will not do it for the daughter, in fact runs off, plays catch me if you can with her. The dog does not respond to me very well on most things, it is a Corgi. I have not spend the time with it that it would take. It is the daughters.


----------



## bandit571

Ya don't say…


----------



## moke

> Tillamook Oregon Strawberry for lunch and chocolate peanut butter in the evening… We don t count the scoops here…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


WOW! I try not to keep ice cream in the house, I have no will power! It would not last long…...and I would weigh A LOT!


----------



## moke

> DW Waiting for the next real "DOG to come along. They find us, the wife and I. Big dogs are our area of choice be it a Labrador, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, German Shorthair, German Shepard. The Corgi, the dwarf dog, is different. Better than a "toy" dog but not a Lab or Chessie.
> 
> Thanks for the comment.
> 
> Dogs respond to different people differently. Daughter gets upset with me. I can say the corgi s name in a normal voice and point at my feet. The dog will run to me and sit quietly at my feet waiting to be petted. A pet or two and then "enough" or a hand gesture of a flat palm and the dog runs off to do whatever. Will not do it for the daughter, in fact runs off, plays catch me if you can with her. The dog does not respond to me very well on most things, it is a Corgi. I have not spend the time with it that it would take. It is the daughters.
> 
> - 987Ron


Come on Ron….you talk about that Corgi all the time….admit it…HE HAS worked his way into your heart…you would miss him. I love big dogs too, but this AM I was awakened with a 75 lb golden standing on my…...well lets just say that I now have a lump in my throat that I used to urinate with…..I love both my dogs, but I do have limits.


----------



## 987Ron

Mike, Really like all dogs, just like most things i have preferences. Toy and dwarf dogs are low on the list. Love ice cream but certain flavors I would pass on the ice cream.

The connection between "the dog" and a person can be really strong Having the dog that senses your moods, moves, wants and needs is special. Th dog that is wanting to please, aka a Lab is the ultimate. Ones that just exist for show or to have one might as well have a stuffed pillow with a dog picture on it.

My old Yellow Lab Sandy, would know when it was time for a walk and bring me the leash, sit quietly till time. Never brought the leash when I was tired or upset. He knew. He was a great one for a lot of reasons. Would take another "Sandy' in a second. He never met a stranger. Loved kids. Was gentle with youngsters. Have his picture on my desk.


----------



## bandit571

Blog has been started…trying to get it done BEFORE the site changes…."Start with a plank…"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ya don t say…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


They heard about you bringing those dog treats over to Pottz Patio the other night :>{


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Come on Ron….you talk about that Corgi all the time….admit it…HE HAS worked his way into your heart…
> - moke


*
+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke you are correct on that ice cream. I am better off keeping that stuff out of the house and just stopping off for an occasional treat. Until it's gone it has been a good binge but all binges must come to an end… I have lost 18 pounds and want to lose a little more to get my BMI to 25 or less…


----------



## 987Ron

Looking for an easy to do, using scraps, no hardware, project for some Christmas presents.

How about the following little 6 -8 inch knives for spreading soft cheese spread, other spreads. Could even go with a small cutting board for Horderves.



















Made these last year and they were well received. Getting out the scraps to do a few for this year. Finish? nothing or mineral oil aka butcher block oil. Walnut and other various wood


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- * good idea now I have to get it in gear… Need a Christmas logo then I'll be good. Currently working on Thanksgiving… No Halloween because I don't support or believe in it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Another 90 minutes in the shop….Laundry Detail, too…..clothes are now in the dryer….will be a bit too toasty to work any more, today….Processing photos in a little bit….one corner has been dovetailed….

Back to the football games…


----------



## 1thumb

> *Abiotic Oil a Theory Worth Exploring*
> 
> It s our nature to sort, divide, and classify. We label ourselves to identify political leanings, religious beliefs, the food we enjoy, and the sports teams we cheer. The oil industry too has its own distinct labels which include the "Peak Oil" theorists, those who believe the world is fast depleting the finite supply of fossil fuel; and the pragmatists, those who recognize that engineering and technological advances in oil drilling and extraction continuously identify new reserves that make oil plentiful.
> And there s a third group you may not know. These people are deeply interested in oil and its origins, but their advocacy of "abiotic theory" has many dismissing them as heretics, frauds, or idealists. They hold that oil can be derived from hydrocarbons that existed eons ago in massive pools deep within the earth s core. That source of hydrocarbons seeps up through the earth s layers and slowly replenishes oil sources. In other words, it turns the fossil-fuel paradigm upside down.
> [Read: How Much Oil is There?]
> Perhaps the breakthrough for this theory came when Chris Cooper s story appeared April 16, 1999, in The Wall Street Journal about an oil field called Eugene Island. Here s an excerpt:
> 
> Production at the oil field, deep in the Gulf of Mexico off the coast of Louisiana, was supposed to have declined years ago. And for a while, it behaved like any normal field: Following its 1973 discovery, Eugene Island 330 s output peaked at about 15,000 barrels a day. By 1989, production had slowed to about 4,000 barrels a day.
> Then suddenly-some say almost inexplicably-Eugene Island s fortunes reversed. The field, operated by PennzEnergy Co., is now producing 13,000 barrels a day, and probable reserves have rocketed to more than 400 million barrels from 60 million. Stranger still, scientists studying the field say the crude coming out of the pipe is of a geological age quite different from the oil that gushed 10 years ago.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/on-energy/2011/09/14/abiotic-oil-a-theory-worth-exploring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I spent 40 years in the oilfields. 14 of those years were spent servicing the very field you mention EI 330!! I worked for Baker Petrolite (a Baker Hughes company) and provided oilfield chemicals and related engineering to the field. Over the course of several years, I spent quite a bit of time on the platforms in that area. One of my primary tasks was to ensure that the produced salt water (which is discharged overboard) met federal requirements. EI330 is very close to a geographic uplift known as the "Flower Gardens" It is an unusually shallow area quite a distance from shore and home to a coral reef. Texas A&M often based their researchers (for the Flower Gardens) on the main platform. The chemistry of the production was always a bit strange, but I can t elaborate beyond that.
> 
> I was long gone before the production increase occurred, but it would not be the only strange thing to happen, particularly in the gulf.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Interesting stories. Did you deal with any cesium, cesium compounds in your oilfields career?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I wonder if that guy is like 3/4s of the way there by now, and still living on a prayer?


----------



## bandit571

Hmm..1st ones are usually like this…









Next ones tend to be a bit tighter…tried out a "new" saw today..









Made by Jackson? 









Seems to work well enough…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* as a boy I lived through the polio lottery and I am blessed not to have gotten it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accompanying article…
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2021/10/25/1047691984/decades-after-polio-martha-is-among-the-last-to-still-rely-on-an-iron-lung-to-br
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Mom, a highly accomplished RN, said the worst thing she ever saw was all the young women in iron lungs with Polio ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Moke you are correct on that ice cream. I am better off keeping that stuff out of the house and just stopping off for an occasional treat. Until it s gone it has been a good binge but all binges must come to an end… I have lost 18 pounds and want to lose a little more to get my BMI to 25 or less…
> - Desert_Woodworker


 The people that developed BMI were obviously city slickers ) Several doctors asked if I took steroids because of too much upper body muscle mass. I told them just a farm kid that stacked too much hay every summer ) I used to lift a 100-pound bar bell overhead with one hand to show off. There was a trainer on the news when Jack Palance did the one-arm push-up at the Oscars who said he would not let his strongest students do that because the stress could pop ligaments off. I quit showing off. )

One day my uncle got 3 kids from town to haul hay. 2 were picking up bales on their side of the wagon. 1 was stacking bales 3 high on the wagon. I was on the other side picking bales off the ground and stacking them 3 high on the wagon. Unc was driving the tractor pulling. He kept having to stop. Those 3 kids could not keep up. I was up, milked, and did chores, and Unc and I hauled and stacked a load before they got there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *"Nothing To Do With Man" - Astrophysicist Says Climate-Cultists "Are On A Gravy Train" To Make Money*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/nothing-to-do-with-man-astrophysicist-says-climate-cultists-are-on-a-gravy-train-to-make-money/
> 
> * climate "has always been changing, but this has nothing to do with man"
> 
> The astrophysicist instead believes that changes in the Earth's climate and its weather are dictated primarily by cyclical activity on the surface of the sun (and not, pointedly, by the effects of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere). *
> 
> Also, the video in this article is quite interesting…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When will the cyclical activity on the surface of the sun return to normal?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Chicago bears beat the 49ers in standing water today. Hard to see them in the pouring rain!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Good question on returning to normal?


> ?


????


----------



## 987Ron

> Chicago bears beat the 49ers in standing water today. Hard to see them in the pouring rain!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Use to really like to watch the games in the old days on real grass when it rained. We called them mudders. slip and slide. Fewer injuries also. Thought that if by the end of the season a team had not had a mudder or two they should hose down the field to have one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They put astroturf on the Auburn high field when I worked on it in the early 80s. The specs for the paving were +/- 0 ) After it was paved the engineering company surveyed it. They had lots of +/- 1/4 to 1/2" marks all over the field. The pavers had a big meeting all shaking their heads )) The engineering company surveyed it on a sunny day. The whole field had moved )

The dressing rooms were under the stadium. We were working in them when a guy came in and told us to evacuate immediately. They had found cracks in the large concrete structures that supported the roof behind it. There had been some kind of error by the engineering company in the drawings. Instead of 5 bundles of 5 number 5 rebars the drawings showed 5 number 5 rebars ;(( They fixed it with large 3" bolts on the outside of the pillars.


----------



## OzarkJim

Interesting stories. Did you deal with any cesium, cesium compounds in your oilfields career?

- 1thumb
[/QUOTE]

Cesium and related compounds can be found in oilfield brines on rare occasions but typically in such low concentrations as to be nearly undetectable without highly specialized (Gas Chromatograph) instrumentation. Since Cesium was rare and in very minute volumes there never were any issues related to its presence and due to the difficulty in handling it (it's very reactive with air) and is always found in the presence of Rubidium there was no processes to remove it for commercial use. Fortunately, naturally occurring Cesium is not radioactive (it can be made so in a lab). However, we did have to deal with Radioactive Barium (typically as Barium Sulfate scale) on occasion and it was quite expensive to dispose of NORM. But the vast majority of scale in the oilfield was either Calcium Carbonate or Calcium Sulfate. And the chemistries to control common oilfield mineral scales (BaSO4, CaCO3 and CaSO4) is well established.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max is there a biblical character that has had all these experiences with engineering and plan approval…

Very interesting stories…


----------



## OzarkJim

> Interesting stories. Did you deal with any cesium, cesium compounds in your oilfields career?
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> Cesium and related compounds can be found in oilfield brines on rare occasions but typically in such low concentrations as to be nearly undetectable without highly specialized (Gas Chromatograph) instrumentation. Since Cesium was rare and in very minute volumes there never were any issues related to its presence and due to the difficulty in handling it (it s very reactive with air) and is always found in the presence of Rubidium there was no processes to remove it for commercial use. Fortunately, naturally occurring Cesium is not radioactive (it can be made so in a lab). However, we did have to deal with Radioactive Barium (typically as Barium Sulfate scale) on occasion and it was quite expensive to dispose of NORM. But the vast majority of scale in the oilfield was either Calcium Carbonate or Calcium Sulfate. And the chemistries to control common oilfield mineral scales (BaSO4, CaCO3 and CaSO4) is well established.
> 
> The above relates to typical production fluids. Cesium Formate (CsCOOH) has started to replace Zinc Bromide in drilling/completion operations but that is a very specialized use and would not be present for long in produced fluids once the well is brought online.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*W2-* from above…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max is there a biblical character that has had all these experiences with engineering and plan approval…
> 
> Very interesting stories…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah. He needs to sort them a little better )


----------



## OzarkJim

> *W2-* from above…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks.

It's what I did for 40 years. So yeah, I picked up a thing or two LOL.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

W2 and Top Max stories are interesting- keep posting…


----------



## OzarkJim

The Bass Boat is finally in the new shop. One reason the shop is 42' deep to accommodate this beast. 21' boat (26' sitting on trailer overall).


----------



## bandit571

Will try again tomorrow..









1st corners always look the worst….at least this isn't too bad.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sir W2-* love your lifestyle…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Will try again tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st corners always look the worst….at least this isn t too bad.
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## OzarkJim

Just to update. Got the sheet goods storage finished enough to put it to use. That allowed us to clean the shop up a bit and finally bring the Bass Boat in the shop.


----------



## pottz

> The Bass Boat is finally in the new shop. One reason the shop is 42 deep to accommodate this beast. 21 boat (26 sitting on trailer overall).
> 
> - W2Woodworks


must be nice ? wish i had the room and money ! maybe someday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you may start selling house windows… :>}

(note to others it has to do with chatter going on over at his site)


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you may start selling house windows… :>}
> 
> (note to others it has to do with chatter going on over at his site)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well if the one guy was correct,29k for two windows,hell i may delay retirement !!! crazy !!!!!


----------



## bandit571

I get a LOT of Anderson Windows Emails….couple a day…sent to the Junk File.


----------



## OzarkJim

Next step is to go buy some more Melamine to make the long run (30') of shop cabinets on the wall on the opposite side of shop! I wanted to wait till we had a place to stack all the sheet goods in an orderly fashion.

Also need to start planning to build the panel saw that will sit next to the sheet goods rack. But in the meantime, I suppose one of our trac saws will have to suffice. Not the best machine but ya gotta dance with what ya got.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> Next step is to go buy some more Melamine to make the long run (30 ) of shop cabinets on the wall on the opposite side of shop! I wanted to wait till we had a place to stack all the sheet goods in an orderly fashion.
> 
> Also need to start planning to build the panel saw that will sit next to the sheet goods rack. But in the meantime, I suppose one of our trac saws will have to suffice. Not the best machine but ya gotta dance with what ya got.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


what wrong with a good quality track saw ? id say they will make cuts just as good as any top of the line table saw !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Saw-*










*Blade*










*Panolam® Thermally Fused Laminate*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all-


----------



## pottz

my track saw will make clean accurate cuts as good as my table saw.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Next step is to go buy some more Melamine to make the long run (30 ) of shop cabinets on the wall on the opposite side of shop! I wanted to wait till we had a place to stack all the sheet goods in an orderly fashion.
> 
> Also need to start planning to build the panel saw that will sit next to the sheet goods rack. But in the meantime, I suppose one of our trac saws will have to suffice. Not the best machine but ya gotta dance with what ya got.
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> what wrong with a good quality track saw ? id say they will make cuts just as good as any top of the line table saw !
> 
> - pottz


We use trac saws all the time and in many cases it is easier to use them than trying to get a 4×8 sheet up on the table saw (even though we have massive 8×8 outfeed tables and adjustable height infeed tables). BUT it will be a LOT easier for a 63 year old to simply slide a sheet out of the storage rack and right onto the panel saw!!

I put a LOT of thought into designing workflow and material handling into the new shop. Short of having an overhead crane system I hope this will prove to be fairly straightforward. My one ton dually is a long bed which means that I can have full sheets loaded in it and close the tailgate. We have two enclosed trailers 20' and 24 as well. Since we have sheet good carts we can have those loaded and wheel them directly into the trailers. When we get to the shop the truck and or trailers can be backed into our second bay (The one the boat is not in) and sheet goods can be wheeled over to the new storage rack. From there the sheet goods can flow from the rack to the panel saw to the CNCs or table saws to the assembly tables to the finish/painting room and finally out the door. The process is helped by the fact that I designed the shop to have at 6' main isles. It also helps that there are no power cords or DC ducting running across any isles. Everything is either on an outside wall or in a utility trench that is covered. There are no power cords or DC dropping down from the ceiling in the center of the shop either (at least at present). After many years of dealing with having to move sheet goods to get to what I wanted and machines every time I started a different process I said ENOUGH!!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

> *Saw-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panolam® Thermally Fused Laminate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yep that's what we are planning on. Way easier and faster than a trac saw or a table saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

wow sounds awesome !!!! sounds like your getting ready for a lot of big production work ? way more than i want to do at 62 !


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


lol-yeah i wont do self checkout unless there is a discount !


----------



## OzarkJim

> my track saw will make clean accurate cuts as good as my table saw.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz,
There is absolutely nothing wrong with using a track saw particularly if you don't have room for a panel saw. We have 3 track saws in the shop now and use them all the time. I strongly prefer them to cut heavy panels that are just plain difficult to get onto and work thru a table saw. BUT they can't compare to the ease of use of a panel saw. Particularly when you can store your sheet goods where the panels slide right onto it (which is how I designed our shop to operate). It's just a prime example of how a better machine can improve work (or at least make it easier). Track saws do have the advantage of portability though so we will still be using ours outside of the shop after we install the panel saw.


----------



## OzarkJim

> wow sounds awesome !!!! sounds like your getting ready for a lot of big production work ? way more than i want to do at 62 !
> 
> - pottz


Nope, I just wanted to build the shop of my DREAMS so I did!!!! It all comes from working hard to retire good and being tired of "making do" with something less. Some folks just don't seem to understand that…...

I am not beyond buying a $3000 shaper just to run a couple dozen cabinet doors. I just like working with the best machines. If I have to do something with a hand tool it may never get done LOL.


----------



## BurlyBob

Jim I'm in total agreement with you.


----------



## pottz

hey nothing wrong with living the dream ! just understand most here probably could never do what your doing and may have issues with the way your present it. if you wanna be on an online forum be ready to deal with those that will question your sincerity ! you seem too brag at times ? maybe try to fit in rather than promote ones self ? just a friendly bit of advice !

PS- also youve never shown us what you can do,only what you wanna do.thats a big issue with many here ! you may wanna tone down the rhetoric !


----------



## bandit571

Gentlemen….Chill….


----------



## OzarkJim

Sorry Bandit. I just removed my last post. Will take it PM


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont know, W2W, I think you need a bigger motor for that boat, looks under-powered. Looks like it has everything else a bass-fishin guy would need, well, except for that kitchen sink.



> The Bass Boat is finally in the new shop. One reason the shop is 42 deep to accommodate this beast. 21 boat (26 sitting on trailer overall).
> 
> - W2Woodworks


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

When I was a kid I used to hunt hunters with my dogs, spoil their day, spoil their hunt by sending my dogs in after them. Of course, I didnt realize the inherent danger present, for my dogs, but we had fun and didnt get shot.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5 am MST wake up… *

*Top Max-*enjoy whatever you post. I guess it got a little crowded last night. I could hear them last night in the "perch".

*As for the rift last night-* this is Bandit's forum and he has spoken. Enough said.

*Sells at Walmart-* laugh if you want but I could tell stories of being in a situation or two…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- * *Waiting for the Corgi update…*










That dog is getting more attention than your Porsche…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up coffee dogs out. Me lazy. Shop time after breakfast.

Closest I have to a track saw is an old B&D circular saw and a clamp on guide. Run it along the side. Use it to do the initial break down of panels, not comfortable with large ungainly panels or sheet goods (4×8 and larger) on the table saw. What I know about trac saws is limited. See all this back and forth on trac saws vs table saws etc. Again I have never used a true trac saw.

*Questions: * 
Saw a post that said the trac saw could replace the table saw, I think. 
If I have 6 boards to cut down from 5 1/2" wide to 4" can a trac saw do it as easily or at all as a table saw?
Can a trac saw cut to width 5" wide boards 12" long to 4 1/8" wide and then cut the length to 10 1/4"?
Can a trac saw cut a 1/8" groove 1/4" deep in the edge of a 3/4" thick board, long ones and short ones?
Can a trac saw cut a 1" x 2" to a 1" x 1 1/8"?

Not lambasting the trac saw just trying to understand their usage and limitations.

Wam and humid today. as usual. Have a great day.

Topa: Daughter (works at Walmart) liked the sign as to customer duties. She says, bring your own bags next, and then maybe return your cart. etc etc. Follow the Benjamin.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Morning all, up coffee dogs out. Me lazy. Shop time after breakfast.
> 
> Closest I have to a track saw is an old B&D circular saw and a clamp on guide. Run it along the side. Use it to do the initial break down of panels, not comfortable with large ungainly panels or sheet goods (4×8 and larger) on the table saw. What I know about trac saws is limited. See all this back and forth on trac saws vs table saws etc. Again I have never used a true trac saw.
> 
> *Questions: *
> Saw a post that said the trac saw could replace the table saw, I think.
> If I have 6 boards to cut down from 5 1/2" wide to 4" can a trac saw do it as easily or at all as a table saw?
> Can a trac saw cut to width 5" wide boards 12" long to 4 1/8" wide and then cut the length to 10 1/4"?
> Can a trac saw cut a 1/8" groove 1/4" deep in the edge of a 3/4" thick board, long ones and short ones?
> Can a trac saw cut a 1" x 2" to a 1" x 1 1/8"?
> 
> Not lambasting the trac saw just trying to understand their usage and limitations.
> 
> Wam and humid today. as usual. Have a great day.
> 
> Topa: Daughter (works at Walmart) liked the sign as to customer duties. She says, bring your own bags next, and then maybe return your cart. etc etc. Follow the Benjamin.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron,

Hope I am not insulting your experience here:

No difference between the clamp on guide and a true track saw except that the saw actually sits in a track and cuts at the edge of the guide (makes it a little easier to setup as you don't have to account for the distance between cut line and edge of the guide.

Track saws are primarily used to cut down large sheet goods (4'x8' ply) down to a reasonable size. It takes a bit to attach them to the sheet for each cut and you have to measure and mark each cut so they are slow for reputative cuts and there may be slight variances due to human error. But since you can take them to the stock and they actually attach to the piece they are easier to use on large sheets. A track saw needs a minimum width to attach and cut so it usually is not used on board stock.

However, a panel saw beats anything else for cutting large panels down to size. Downside of panel saws is they take up a lot of wall space and aren't cheap even if do a diy.

For the smaller boards you mention and ripping boards a table saw is the ticket. For crosscuts on board stock a miter saw is the way to go.


----------



## OzarkJim

> When I was a kid I used to hunt hunters with my dogs, spoil their day, spoil their hunt by sending my dogs in after them. Of course, I didnt realize the inherent danger present, for my dogs, but we had fun and didnt get shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


so thats where they have been hiding LOL…...


----------



## OzarkJim

> I dont know, W2W, I think you need a bigger motor for that boat, looks under-powered. Looks like it has everything else a bass-fishin guy would need, well, except for that kitchen sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bass Boat is finally in the new shop. One reason the shop is 42 deep to accommodate this beast. 21 boat (26 sitting on trailer overall).
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The boat and shop are retirement gifts to myself. Actually the kitchen sink will be used to clean fish (crappie not bass) so ya need it too LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to myself….pills taken, Boss needs to run a few errands in a bit…
Dogs and the Tom Cat have been out this morning….both dogs are back in, and a female cat, too…..she only comes in, IF the outside dish is empty.

58 CHILLY, cloudy degrees outside, maybe a chance of the shower? And, it is a Monday….grrrrr…

"Carry on, I'll be in the area all day…"


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron,
> 
> Hope I am not insulting your experience here:
> 
> No difference between the clamp on guide and a true track saw except that the saw actually sits in a track and cuts at the edge of the guide (makes it a little easier to setup as you don t have to account for the distance between cut line and edge of the guide.
> 
> Track saws are primarily used to cut down large sheet goods (4×8 ply) down to a reasonable size. It takes a bit to attach them to the sheet for each cut and you have to measure and mark each cut so they are slow for reputative cuts and there may be slight variances due to human error. But since you can take them to the stock and they actually attach to the piece they are easier to use on large sheets. A track saw needs a minimum width to attach and cut so it usually is not used on board stock.
> 
> However, a panel saw beats anything else for cutting large panels down to size. Downside of panel saws is they take up a lot of wall space and aren t cheap even if do a diy.
> 
> For the smaller boards you mention and ripping boards a table saw is the ticket. For crosscuts on board stock a miter saw is the way to go.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Is what I thought I knew. Thanks for the comments, no offense to my knowledge or ego. Have seen a post that suggested, I thought, that suggested more. Just clearing things up a bit in my mind. Do not do enough panel work to ever need a trac saw. do it the old way..


----------



## bandit571

Last time I even had to "break down" a full sheet of plywood…....2 saw horses, a blue chalk line, and a circular saw.

After all, I am a Carpenter by Trade. Plywood sheet needed cut down to be able to get it into the shop.


----------



## DS

Before I owned a decent table saw, I used the poor man's track saw, which is a straight two by four with a couple of clamps and a skill saw.

That "track saw" still sees occasional use to rough cut large pieces down to size every now and then.

At work, I was hired there just days after they bought a $38,000 panel saw.
I said, it is a shame that money didn't go towards a CNC machine.

Six months later the CNC machine was up and running and the panel saw is collecting dust and only gets occasional use.

If you have a decent table saw, the track saw will probably collect some dust, but get occasional use.

Everyone will be set up differently depending on their situation.
The quality of the work is not really dependent on the tools you use, as much as the skill of the craftsman who uses the tool.

The speed that you get from point a to point b would probably change a lot depending on your tools.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS-* well said…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My early days this is how I broke down material by my self.*









*(but with a corded saw)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Last time I even had to "break down" a full sheet of plywood…....2 saw horses, a blue chalk line, and a circular saw.
> *
> After all, I am a Carpenter by Trade. Plywood sheet needed cut down to be able to get it into the shop.
> 
> - bandit571


This is a skill that many would not be able to do like a skilled carpenter… Here is a pic of what my 1st table saw looked like… And I made good cabinets with it…


----------



## OzarkJim

DS
Agree with you. For the most part, I use better machines to speed up the process and or make it easier. Although there are some jobs that would be nearly impossible without machines. Like running profiles on a router or shaper eh or for intricate work a CNC can replace a lack of talent (or unsteady hands).

$38K is a really expensive panel saw!!!! I assume you work in a commercial shop??

We plan to DIY our panel saw using linear pillow bearings or maybe just go with skate board bearings (already have those). I can weld so the frame will likely be metal to get unit closer to wall and for strength.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I used to use the poor man´s track saw too, but now on rare occasion, I mostly just have the boys cut whatever I need at the lumberyard on their giant digitally-programmed tablesaw. If there are not so many cuts they will do it for me FOC.

Looks like this, but a little more worn>>>>










You Americans, except for the few, have never known the joy of using a monster sliding table saw - they are German engineering awesome. Grizzly used to make one that was 10hp, 3-phase, 14" blade, with better than 50" cutting capacity, adjustable rpm control, scoring blade, but those were discontinued.

Of course, the drawback is you still gotta pick up the sheet to get it on deck, so panel saws are excellent for one-man operations.


----------



## northwoodsman

Ron - I haven't used my table saw in almost 2 years, but I have used my track saw for many projects. To answer your question, yes it can be used for cutting small parts, BUT I use it in conjunction with a Festool MFT. If I'm cutting small pieces I place a scrap piece the same thickness under the opposite side of the track as a spacer. No, it's not meant for cutting rabbets or dadoes and I would never even attempt it. I'd use the router, router table, or table saw for that.

W2W - I disagree that there is "No difference between the clamp on guide and a true track saw except that the saw actually sits in a track and cuts at the edge of the guide (makes it a little easier to setup as you don't have to account for the distance between cut line and edge of the guide." That's a common myth and that statement is what prevents a lot of people from purchasing a track saw and really benefiting from its' main features. 1. A good track saw has between 95% and 99% dust collection creating a very clean work environment allowing you to use it on almost any job site, including inside people homes or commercial workspaces. 2. Most have a built in riving knife making them extremely safe to operate. 3. When set up correctly and cared for you get a virtually splinter free cut on the top and the bottom, and on both the good piece and the cut off. 4. Every track saw that I have seen or used has a variable speed motor control.

I'm not willing to get rid of my SawStop table saw because the day may come when I need to make a bunch of repetitive cuts.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Ron - I haven t used my table saw in almost 2 years, but I have used my track saw for many projects. To answer your question, yes it can be used for cutting small parts, BUT I use it in conjunction with a Festool MFT. If I m cutting small pieces I place a scrap piece the same thickness under the opposite side of the track as a spacer. No, it s not meant for cutting rabbets or dadoes and I would never even attempt it. I d use the router, router table, or table saw for that.
> 
> W2W - I disagree that there is "No difference between the clamp on guide and a true track saw except that the saw actually sits in a track and cuts at the edge of the guide (makes it a little easier to setup as you don't have to account for the distance between cut line and edge of the guide." That s a common myth and that statement is what prevents a lot of people from purchasing a track saw and really benefiting from its main features. 1. A good track saw has between 95% and 99% dust collection creating a very clean work environment allowing you to use it on almost any job site, including inside people homes or commercial workspaces. 2. Most have a built in riving knife making them extremely safe to operate. 3. When set up correctly and cared for you get a virtually splinter free cut on the top and the bottom, and on both the good piece and the cut off. 4. Every track saw that I have seen or used has a variable speed motor control.
> 
> I m not willing to get rid of my SawStop table saw because the day may come when I need to make a bunch of repetitive cuts.
> 
> - northwoodsman


True a high end track saw does have some good features (dust collection) but I was referring to the actual operation as in what it can do. From that perspective, not much difference in using a guide. They basically do the same thing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * 3. When set up correctly and cared for you get a virtually splinter free cut on the top and the bottom, and on both the good piece and the cut off..
> *
> - northwoodsman


I get virtually splinter free cut on my table saw, panel saw and chop saw by using the correct Forrest blades.

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian I love the saw you posted. Also, I agree with the other stuff. The sliding attachment for a table saw is plus but it never really caught on in America. Laguna made a big push some years ago, this was back when we had magazine woodworking adds…


----------



## DS

Brian, the only issues I have with a sliding table saw, (and yes we have them here, but, very few), is that it takes up a lot of real estate for what it does, and they are fairly expensive to purchase.
But, you are right, very nice for a one man operation, if you have the space and the budget.

FYI, my Jet cabinet saw has a split sliding table which is awesome for intricate cross cut work.
It doesn't help at all for cutting down large stock, though.
It is a lot like the sliding panel sled jigs that people build for squaring parts, except it is iron and has a really nice clamping miter gage.
They only made it for a short while.

The $38k panel saw was a large vertical 5hp SCM saw capable of slicing four sheets at the same time.
And no, it was not a beam saw (CNC). Those also take lots of real estate but can output a very large volume of parts in a hurry.

Our saw is similar to this one below;
I suppose it is actually a dust collector now… heheh


----------



## 987Ron

i have the poor mans sliding table saw, a sled. Actually more than one sled. Similar idea.


----------



## pottz

my mini max saw has a sliding table but i havn't used it it years.all my cross cuts are done on my radial arm saw or miter saw.the sliding table is in a corner collecting dust.


----------



## pottz

> i have the poor mans sliding table saw, a sled. Actually more than one sled. Similar idea.
> 
> - 987Ron


i have a couple that i do use now and then.


----------



## DS

> DS
> Agree with you. For the most part, I use better machines to speed up the process and or make it easier. Although there are some jobs that would be nearly impossible without machines. Like running profiles on a router or shaper eh or for intricate work a CNC can replace a lack of talent (or unsteady hands).
> 
> $38K is a really expensive panel saw!!!! I assume you work in a commercial shop??
> 
> We plan to DIY our panel saw using linear pillow bearings or maybe just go with skate board bearings (already have those). I can weld so the frame will likely be metal to get unit closer to wall and for strength.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Jim, I agree with you about allowing certain operations.
But, by in large we are saying these tools are accelerators rather than innovators.

I can make almost any shaper profile using discreet router bits, but, it takes.a lot longer to make it.

Often we weigh the benefit of grinding a molding knife against setting up a router table and running four passes with different tools.

If it's not some one off vintage recreation and we will likely reuse the profile, the knife gets made nearly every time.

Sometimes we make the knife because it facilitates the work flow and doesn't bog everything down for a special profile. I think we pay $75 for a new set of custom ground knives. If it will bog down the custom guy more than $75 worth of labor, it becomes a no brainer decision.

And yes, I work in a shop that commercially makes high end residential cabinets. 
I guess that is a commercial shop, however, there is a distinction here about commercial shops being ones that make fixtures for commercial buildings like car dealerships and hospitals, etc. I've a lot of experience in those shops also.
Mostly those shops deal in laminate cabinets.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Can a track saw be set up like this?


----------



## bandit571

Some tasks I do…









That a Track saw can never do….









Can a track saw be set up as a Kerf cutter?









Doubtful…nor can it resaw…









Can it do miters?









Like this one can…this one can also do the mitered cuts for Crown Molding installs all the live long day, can a Track saw?

Yes, I still have a Straitline Chalk Box ( blue) hanging in the tool cabinet…for when I need one.

More of it is NOT how much you spend on a tool….it IS how you use a tool. Some of us use our hands, some use a keyboard…all that matters is the skill of either woodworker.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- +1*

I'm on the school computer and I don't have any acorns, sorry


----------



## moke

When I built my new shop I bought one of these which happened to be on sale at time for 200.00








https://www.rockler.com/rockler-material-mate-panel-cart-and-shop-stand










(this is a photo from the rockler website, not my set up…I don't like all that crap on the bottom…more to knock off)

I have a 52" saw stop and when it is flat (as shown in the top photo) this is set to the height of the top of the saw stop. When moving the sheet good It holds the sheet good upright (as shown in the bottom photo) and then drops flat when you are ready. It also holds my Kreg assembly table when it is not being used to carry sheet goods….I installed magnets into the bottom of the assembly table…..

Having said that I don't have a track saw but would love one….I just find this little cart easier then hefting a sheet of plywood onto sawhorses and putting a sheet of whatever under it, when by myself…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke that looks interesting- what is its name so that I can look it up and see how it works?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-*


----------



## controlfreak

> *For Top Max-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That will keep it from getting turned off like a "lockout" but the breaker will still trip if needed.


----------



## moke

> Moke that looks interesting- what is its name so that I can look it up and see how it works?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW- there is a link right between the photos just click on it…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke- Thx Looks great and for that price +1 At this stage in my woodworking I'm sort of downsizing the projects that require sheet goods. I enjoy seeing and learning the latest and greatest gadgets and IMO this is a winner.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *5 am MST wake up… *
> 
> *Top Max-*enjoy whatever you post. I guess it got a little crowded last night. I could hear them last night in the "perch".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, it was a bit crowded ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all, up coffee dogs out. Me lazy. Shop time after breakfast.
> 
> Closest I have to a track saw is an old B&D circular saw and a clamp on guide. Run it along the side. Use it to do the initial break down of panels, not comfortable with large ungainly panels or sheet goods (4×8 and larger) on the table saw. What I know about trac saws is limited. See all this back and forth on trac saws vs table saws etc. Again I have never used a true trac saw.
> 
> *Questions: *
> Saw a post that said the trac saw could replace the table saw, I think.
> If I have 6 boards to cut down from 5 1/2" wide to 4" can a trac saw do it as easily or at all as a table saw?
> Can a trac saw cut to width 5" wide boards 12" long to 4 1/8" wide and then cut the length to 10 1/4"?
> Can a trac saw cut a 1/8" groove 1/4" deep in the edge of a 3/4" thick board, long ones and short ones?
> Can a trac saw cut a 1" x 2" to a 1" x 1 1/8"?
> 
> Not lambasting the trac saw just trying to understand their usage and limitations.
> 
> Wam and humid today. as usual. Have a great day.
> 
> *Topa: Daughter (works at Walmart) liked the sign as to customer duties. She says, bring your own bags next, and then maybe return your cart. etc etc. * Follow the Benjamin.
> 
> - 987Ron


Glad she liked it. WA already has a bring your bags back law.

I have one of the first track saws. Straight edge and2 clamps )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *For Top Max-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Those are Sq D commercial grade bolt-in breakers. They will tip ) Most other brands except Eaton will hold overloads ;((


----------



## bandit571

Looks like Breaker #2 was to also be "wired" in?


----------



## DS

Someone on another forum is talking about us and all our "track saw myths".

I am still searching for the post listing "all the things track saws can't do".
Someone must've deleted that one before I got to see it.


----------



## bandit571

Look over #6614 on the Woodshed….to see what a tracksaw can't do…..

Tracksaw is fine..if all you need to do is cut a straight line….but, that would also depend on the person setting up the track to begin with. The track can not place and set itself, someone has to do that task.


----------



## DS

Okay I see it now.

I think in fact, you can do a lot of those things on a track saw, but, you are jumping through hoops to do them.

If you had nothing else, you could get away with doing them with a track saw.
But hey, I started woodworking with a rip saw and a cross cut saw with a miter box and I managed to make a dining room table with a leaf.

That was the LAST time I made a dining table that way, as I did discover easier to use methods.
And yes, my very next tool was a circular saw and a couple of clamps.


----------



## DS

Now that I think of it, you could probably even sweep the shop floor with a track saw, but, the push broom works better.

Hey bandit, how many track saws does it take to change a light bulb? Bwahahah!
Some people are easily offended… sorry.


----------



## DS

Answer: None. I'm getting a Teslabot for that!

"Lord, please forgive me and bless the pigmies in New Guinea. amen." Larry the cable guy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Next person to post a woodworking topic other than tools gets an acorn…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Remember the day when a cowboy was proud of his six-shooter?*










*Then the new gun came into town…*


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I have no Tonic Water in the house, at the moment….so I can't make a Tonic & Gin..

Dungeon Shop was closed today…..usual Monday.

Neighbors lost about a third of a tree…..just missed the front of their house when it landed in their front yard…from a City owned, sidewalk tree…..

Looks like it might be getting ready to rain in a bit…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Jeez, we Westerners are sure spoiled with all our electric gadgets and whatnots. Horrid blue plastic Kreg! yikes.

In Japan, the old-timers split logs with a wedge and a hammer, then hand-plane for thickness (by pulling the plane toward rather than pushing away), and do almost all their work sitting cross-legged on the floor, maybe on a pillow, alot of times holding the stock down and stable with their bare feet - and build amazing things that last centuries without nails, screws, glue, or electric tools.

Like so, yo:










Yes, I know, there was likely some glue involved here on this piece. Some might call this gawdy. Some might call it Gaudi. I wouldnt even know where to start.

Here is one 4 minute link to one of these marquetry guys. I could spend endless hours watching men like this work. Yes, he does use glue!
https://digg.com/video/woodworking-marquetry-box


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A sense of humor is a thing of beauty! I tend to use my dog as a broom, and I dont even need to push him, he just lays in the largest pile of sawdust, then it is magically gone when he gets up.


> Now that I think of it, you could probably even sweep the shop floor with a track saw, but, the push broom works better.
> 
> - DS


----------



## EricFai

Topa, I with you on that guide thingy, but I put a piece of hardboard on mine the ran the saw along, perfect fit for the saw, line up to the mark an cut. Actually have 2 of them, an 8' and a 4'.

Went over to install the crown on thise cabinets, (forgot the photo), I had to build it up a bit with some 1x stock since the newer stuff is thin. And it had to stand proud from the cabinet face.


----------



## 987Ron

One can go barefoot in the shop if you have quick reflexes when a chisel rolls of the workbench. 
One should never scratch an itch while holding a chisel or swat a mosquito. 
Sneezing while holding a spray gun makes interesting designs.

My attempt at humor late in the day.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, I'm usually wearing flip flops. I have to admit I do a quick dance when I drop something. When it gets a little cooler in a few months I'll switch over to slippers.


----------



## 1thumb

> Cesium and related compounds can be found in oilfield brines on rare occasions but typically in such low concentrations as to be nearly undetectable without highly specialized (Gas Chromatograph) instrumentation. Since Cesium was rare and in very minute volumes there never were any issues related to its presence and due to the difficulty in handling it (it s very reactive with air) and is always found in the presence of Rubidium there was no processes to remove it for commercial use. Fortunately, naturally occurring Cesium is not radioactive (it can be made so in a lab). However, we did have to deal with Radioactive Barium (typically as Barium Sulfate scale) on occasion and it was quite expensive to dispose of NORM. But the vast majority of scale in the oilfield was either Calcium Carbonate or Calcium Sulfate. And the chemistries to control common oilfield mineral scales (BaSO4, CaCO3 and CaSO4) is well established.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


That's interesting. Cesium comes up often when reading on 4th-5th gen warfare and the use of a dirty bomb. Knew it was used in oil drilling, 'When drilling a borehole to extract oil and gas, cesium formate is poured down the inside of the drill shaft, where it exits through the drill bit,' and atomic clocks. But didn't know it's the 137, the man/lab made, byproduct of nuclear fusion version which is radioactive and readily available. Then you can get into its electronegativity of which it's the least of all elements. Barely grasp it but it's interesting. Thanks, W2

- 1thumb


----------



## 1thumb

Anyone ordered a solvent trap lately? If the ATF shows up on your doorstep unannounced and w/o a warrant, follow this man's lead.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569000592592314369


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Night all-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, I with you on that guide thingy, but I put a piece of hardboard on mine the ran the saw along, perfect fit for the saw, line up to the mark an cut. Actually have 2 of them, an 8 and a 4 .
> 
> Went over to install the crown on thise cabinets, (forgot the photo), I had to build it up a bit with some 1x stock since the newer stuff is thin. And it had to stand proud from the cabinet face.
> 
> - Eric


I got lucky and got a lightweight AL cover off a job site that was about 2" wide ad 10' long for my first one  Got a shorter scrap later.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The wifey discovered last night that it is not a good idea to dump a ton of cooked rice down the sink drain, so, yay, I get to clean that out today, which is like the second worst job a homeowner has to do. The worst would be cleaning out the hairball-rat in the shower drain trap - which I should also do…...

Aside from those exciting misadventures, I am elated, because I can officially announce that a box is done. I will likely post it tomorrow, unless a freak tornado comes along today and disappears it. Stay tuned. Or not.

Bon dia, hombres.


----------



## EricFai

Those hair balls are fun. About every 6 months I have to remove the trap in the bathroom sink to remove one. As for kitchen, no to rice and noodles.


----------



## 987Ron

Another fun item in the kitchen is the ring or other small piece of jewelry that went down the drain or worse into the garbage disposal.

How do single women cope. No one to clean out drains, change light bulbs and batteries, kill bugs, etc. etc. etc.

Have a good day. Coffee is different this am, a German one from Aldi's. Very fine grind, mild, not Chicory though.

Do not like to experiment with other brews in the coffee realm, Mornings need assurance that all is well anc normal.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken…

Trash taken to the curb, this morning…was pouring down rain last night.

53 damp, dreary, overcast degrees outside…

Neighbor got out his chainsaw last night, to cut up that 1/3 of a tree that fell into his front yard…..chopped up, and placed at the curb for the city to pick up, since they owned that tree.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, agreed. I am the exterminator hete 8n the house. Spiders, slugs, centipedes, the occasional snake on the back porch (those I push out the door).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## splintergroup

> Ron, agreed. I am the exterminator hete 8n the house. Spiders, slugs, centipedes, the occasional snake on the back porch (those I push out the door).
> 
> - Eric


I love the O'dark thirty cricket hunts when SWMBO can't sleep due to the noise. Always fun to find where they are hiding and suddenly stop the racket. Then to zero in when they are hiding and give a blast of windex or whatever is handy. Note: don't use spray on cooking oil.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron, agreed. I am the exterminator hete 8n the house. Spiders, slugs, centipedes, the occasional snake on the back porch (those I push out the door).
> 
> - Eric
> 
> *I love the O dark thirty cricket hunts* when SWMBO can t sleep due to the noise. Always fun to find where they are hiding and suddenly stop the racket. Then to zero in when they are hiding and give a blast of windex or whatever is handy. Note: don t use spray on cooking oil.
> 
> - splintergroup


+1 funny but true…


----------



## 987Ron

Daughter grew up in Tampa. Lived there 30 plus years, woodsy back yard. Lots of lizards and such.

She works at Walmart. A cart came in from the loading dock to her department and had a small lizard perched on it. Loading dock has trees around it. No one in here dept. would touch the cart. Standstill in the dept. Even the guys would not go near the lizard Anne went over and immediately picked it up and took it outside and released it to the trees, the guys would not take it outl 
Told her on her next review to tell her boss she is the only one who can keep the dept working in a small emergency and she should be given a raise.

As a kid in Oka we had horned toads, we would catch them and have races with them


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I live in the woods on the Ozark Plateau. We have blue tailed skinks, black snakes, frogs, toads, and a whole host of other snakes too. Got some venomous ones, but I haven't seen them around the house. I like the black snakes, they're fun to pick up and put on trees. They are really good climbers.


----------



## OzarkJim

> I live in the woods on the Ozark Plateau. We have blue tailed skinks, black snakes, frogs, toads, and a whole host of other snakes too. Got some venomous ones, but I haven t seen them around the house. I like the black snakes, they re fun to pick up and put on trees. They are really good climbers.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I live on the south side of the Ozarks, and we have the same critters.

How far is it to Springfield and Grizzly tools for you?


----------



## EricFai

We get those noisy crickets in the house occasionally, I keep a glue trap near the door, hidden out of sight, actually works well for the pesty crickets.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

W2- I am glad that you are still with us. Looking forward to seeing that shop completed. What type of CNC and software do you use?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I live in the woods on the Ozark Plateau. We have blue tailed skinks, black snakes, frogs, toads, and a whole host of other snakes too. Got some venomous ones, but I haven t seen them around the house. I like the black snakes, they re fun to pick up and put on trees. They are really good climbers.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> I live on the south side of the Ozarks, and we have the same critters.
> 
> How far is it to Springfield and Grizzly tools for you?
> 
> - W2Woodworks


3-ish hours….


----------



## bandit571

Was working in the shop, today….went to take the first photo..was told the Memory Card was FULL !

Worked for about 2 hours, anyway….then came upstairs, and proceeded to move a copy of that file to a save place…then shred what was on the Memory Card….took a while….

Will head back to the shop in a little bit..and try to take a few photos of today's results…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* I have acorns ready when you post later…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and always on your favorite movie. To the younger people, this was before "streaming"...


----------



## bandit571

8-tracks weren't a whole lot better, either…

Difference between a rebate plane..









And a Groovy Plane…









is where the fence gets put….










Dry fit the floor….and the couple of corners that got done..









Which leaves this corner for tomorrow..









Spent almost as much time laying things out, as I did joinery work…









And a few good tools…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-*


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, looks good.

DW, be kind, rewind.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- I did and look what happened…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## splintergroup

I like passing on traditions so had the kid let a pair of small lizards latch onto his ear lobes. Show the kids at school a pair of "*********************************** ear rings". Those suckers will hang on for hours unless you coerce them to let go.


----------



## OzarkJim

> I live in the woods on the Ozark Plateau. We have blue tailed skinks, black snakes, frogs, toads, and a whole host of other snakes too. Got some venomous ones, but I haven t seen them around the house. I like the black snakes, they re fun to pick up and put on trees. They are really good climbers.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> I live on the south side of the Ozarks, and we have the same critters.
> 
> How far is it to Springfield and Grizzly tools for you?
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> 3-ish hours….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


About the same here. We live about 4 miles off of Hwy 65. It is a straight shot to woodworking meca here LOL. Isn't Woodmaster based in St. Louis?

FYI,
If you go down to Fort Smith, Arkansas for any reason check out Mikes Machines! It is a great woodworking store there.


----------



## OzarkJim

> W2- I am glad that you are still with us. Looking forward to seeing that shop completed. What type of CNC and software do you use?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, DW. I was not happy the other day. Just sick and tired of the constant harassment. I don't think a lot of people realize there is some history there….Oddly enough now they are trying to decide what "woodworking" is on the other thread LOL.

We run Mach 4 with smooth stepper for machine control. Do some layouts on sketch up but can't justify the full blown version YET. The machines are DIY based loosely on Gatton. We only have one in operation right now but it was just upgraded to water cooled spindle. The second CNC is still in storage in my other shop waiting till we have the area ready for it and the time to upgrade it to handle full sized sheet goods (IE:5×9 bed) basically just using it for parts as the new one will likely have to be much more robust.

I just bought 8 sheets of Melamine to start the cabinets for the shop so the current CNC is about to get a workout. I wish we already had the panel saw built out though!!


----------



## OzarkJim

> and always on your favorite movie. To the younger people, this was before "streaming"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ahhh yes the memories of the dreaded tape eating machine!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

DW,
I guess I should have mentioned that we don't currently have internet in the shop itself. So everything has to be standalone with design usually done at our houses.

That all changes in a couple of weeks. The electric co-op here is running fiber optic in rural areas. It is already on our power pole and they have the paint on the ground for the ditch to the house so very soon we will have fiber optic inside the house!! Prior to this telephone company provided internet but it hasn't always been reliable. But even at that we are able to stream TV and I play Blizzard games with no lat. Just every now and then we completely lose service.

I'm running Cat 6 along with the Fiber Optic to the pole. We already have it from both shops to the pole. That will give us service at both shops and the house. There are wireless options out there but I don't want to risk if they will work considering the distances involved and the metal building skins. The Cat 6 should work though.

We plan to eventually have a full blown network in the shop so we can view plans and cut sheets from multiple stations (or watch the Razorback games). But then again you can write on Melamine with a dry erase marker LOL…....But seriously, I will say a big screen TV monitor sure makes programming the CNC a LOT easier. We use a 48" screen mounted to the wall behind the CNC because it is out of the way but easy to see. TVs have gotten so cheap these days I can't imagine why anyone would buy an actual computer monitor (unless like I used to work the company was paying for them).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*W2- *I really like your posts, especially about your accomplishments in life. Also, you share and deservedly so the good life with others. Looking forward to hearing more about your shop as it progresses…


----------



## OzarkJim

> *W2- *I really like your posts, especially about your accomplishments in life. Also, you share and deservedly so the good life with others. Looking forward to hearing more about your shop as it progresses…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks again DW.

I know it may come off as bragging to much to some folks. And that may well be true but then again, I am just very excited about finally being able to build a nice shop to work in! And who wouldn't jump at the chance to tour a yacht anyway?? And I don't know anyone personally that could afford a big yacht. Besides, I really do hope that at least some of what we have incorporated into our shop build might help someone else who may be planning a larger shop. I did a LOT of looking, research and dreaming before we broke ground!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*W2-* I never saw your posts as bragging. Some folks think that then they think that. What I like about the Woodshed is that we are a group of people who come from all walks of life and as the old saying goes he puts his pants on like others one foot at a time…

You come across to me as interesting… As for jealousy if you lived near Laguna instead of Grizzly then maybe * :>}*


----------



## OzarkJim

> *W2-* I never saw your posts as bragging. Some folks think that then they think that. What I like about the Woodshed is that we are a group of people who come from all walks of life and as the old saying goes he puts his pants on like others one foot at a time…
> 
> You come across to me as interesting… As for jealousy if you lived near Laguna instead of Grizzly then maybe * :>}*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Actually, I was looking at a Laguna shaper vs a Jet recently. Even posted about it. Where is Laguna based at?

But I tell ya who I am jealous of, the guys that live near Atlanta that got to go to the International Woodworking Show last month!!! Particularly the folks with a pocket full of money to spend there!!!!!

I'm not rich by any means. I just worked really hard all my life and was lucky enough to have an understanding wife when I retired (who happened to want a lot of remodeling done LOL). Plus, you have to remember that my friend is in the shop as well and brought his tools and knowledge. That really made a big difference.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CA and TX I really like Laguna…


----------



## OzarkJim

> CA and TX I really like Laguna…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Where in Texas? We visit Dallas fairly often.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…groovy?









Made 3 grooves first….3/16" wide….then move the fence in towards the plane…and make the rebate along the bottom edge of the front panel….

Had to use the WR #62 for the floor board….was a hair too long….#58 Mitre Box made the rough cut for lrngth, had to "shoot" the rest off with the 62….Width needed about an inch removed….bandsaw, leaving the line…Millers Falls No. 8 to fine tune the width..took a few dry fits, too..









The worst part? Was the SCREEEEEECH the 62 made on the end grain….LOUD! Drowned out the cussing, it did..









Will be adding Rosewood square plugs to fill in the holes…a touch of Green & Green?.......

Will try to get the 4th corner done, tomorrow….and see about a glue-up?


----------



## OzarkJim

> *W2-* I never saw your posts as bragging. Some folks think that then they think that. What I like about the Woodshed is that we are a group of people who come from all walks of life and as the old saying goes he puts his pants on like others one foot at a time…
> 
> You come across to me as interesting… As for jealousy if you lived near Laguna instead of Grizzly then maybe * :>}*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Actually, I was looking at a Laguna shaper vs a Jet recently. Even posted about it. Where is Laguna based at?
> 
> But I tell ya who I am jealous of, the guys that live near Atlanta that got to go to the International Woodworking Show last month!!! Particularly the folks with a pocket full of money to spend there!!!!!
> 
> I m not rich by any means. I just worked really hard all my life and was lucky enough to have an understanding wife when I retired (who happened to want a lot of remodeling done LOL). Plus, you have to remember that my friend is in the shop as well and brought his tools and knowledge. That really made a big difference.
> 
> Case in point, the original plan was to build a metal framed shap 50×100 with 16' walls so I could store the RV inside it too. After pricing that around a bit, I backed off to the 54×42 with 10' walls and will build a roof over for the RV. So while the shop is still a dream come true it isn't the ultimate dream.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max you got night postings…


----------



## OzarkJim

DW,
Not the best pic of the CNC just what I have on file. You can see how the TV monitor is setup behind the unit though. The poly tubing running along the DC hose is for the water-cooled spindle. This motor is much quieter than previous. To the point we have decided that a sound wall probably is not needed.

One really cool feature is the hand brush/DC head. Really cuts down on the dust!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Good post DW. Boeing safety decisions killing 564 with the 737 since 2005, Pacific Gas and Electric safety decisions killing over 100 this century and destroying about $3 billion of property with their Camp Fire in 2018, and these totally preventable negligent deaths https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/man-killed-in-renton-trench-collapse/ . The stupidest thing I ever did was believe there was a capable person in the Auburn chity government who would correct their code violations. I should have moved ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I know it may come off as bragging to much to some folks. And that may well be true but then again, I am just very excited about finally being able to build a nice shop to work in! And who wouldn t jump at the chance to tour a yacht anyway?? And I don t know anyone personally that could afford a big yacht. Besides, I really do hope that at least some of what we have incorporated into our shop build might help someone else who may be planning a larger shop. I did a LOT of looking, research and dreaming before we broke ground!!
> 
> - W2Woodworks


I did not see any bragging answering questions that were asked. I like to see your shop get built too. I would like to do the same if I weren't disabled. ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max you got night postings…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not as many. I'm loosing the use of my right hand ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, "#6666 posted 09-13-2022 04:04 PM" R U pushing your luck? *6666 on the 13th*



> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

posted a project, for anyone interested.

Thomas Sowell would have made a great President!!!


----------



## 987Ron

> posted a project, for anyone interested.
> 
> Thomas Sowell would have made a great President!!!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


And a good one it is. Nice accomplishment from a ground zero start. Perfection.

Morning all coolest morning since spring time. 63 this am. Coffee on the porch and enjoying the temps, not quite as cool in the screened in porch. Owl was hooting in the trees nearby. Love those critters.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, yes enjoying these cool mornings, drinking coffee on the porch. As for the owl, we have had a Screech Owl, hanging around for well over a month now, I think I heard a second one the other night. Time to build a nest box, and see if they come back and take up home on the lot.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Up a little earlier… Crickets were chirping… They must be the Corgi's of insects… Amazon and Orkin to the rescue…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills taken. Too bleeding early…..may need a nap, later…

63 cloudy degrees, 97% humidity


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* I really appreciate your efforts. Just give us a little something to let us know that you are still with us. (seriously). You are a great guy and many appreciate you…










PS. not to be funny- they have "mouth sticks" for the handicapped…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit- * saying "nap" to a working man… Ouch. I will have to wait until after school…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is a link to Brian's project…










https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/424202#comment-5065902

beautiful work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*W2- *










A water-cooled spindle IMO is a must. Keep us posted with CNC stuff, for I love mine.


----------



## 987Ron

Our only lumber yard has decided not to sell retail, only professional builders. Do not want to mess with anyone buying a single board or asking questions.

Have purchased construction grade materials from them over the years. Guess I qualify as my pay for repairing my neighbors bird house was a plate of cookies. Work done and paid therefor professional.

I am sure our local Lowe's likes the lumber yard's new policy. Even Lowe's has professional parking and discounts, yep that's me, I work for cookies.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*W2-* I use the "Kent dust shoe" with no problems and built to last. Money well spent.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America…*


----------



## bandit571

Local Lowes even has parking spaces for Contractors to park not only their trucks, but the trailers they are towing around.


----------



## bandit571

Looking like maybe after Lunch, I can return to the shop?


----------



## EricFai

I'll take my Veterans discount at Lowe's. A few months back they did remove the discount on lumber, but I think they brought it back. To many complaints, maybe.


----------



## OzarkJim

> *W2-* I use the "Kent dust shoe" with no problems and built to last. Money well spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yep ours is virtually the same thing just DIY. Does a great job on the dust containment.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Local Lowes even has parking spaces for Contractors to park not only their trucks, but the trailers they are towing around.
> 
> - bandit571


Same here at our nearest Lowes (30min to the south). Home Depot has pro parking too in same town. We have two independent hardware stores 15 minute drive North. Best of all is the rough cut mills just a mile or two up the road.

I have pro accounts at both Lowes and Home Depot but prefer the Lowes account since the discounts are immediate instead of a "rewards" type program that HD offers. BUT our nearest Lowe's does not stock a lot of sheet stock (no melamine or Red Oak for example!).


----------



## splintergroup

Like the shop progress reports W2, you'll need some bicycles so you don't get worn out moving between machines, maybe a zip line 8^)

Can't imagine what I'd do with that much space but I know it'd still be as messy as my current space (old dogs/new tricks)

I like the wifi connection between my house and detached shop, directional, exterior mounted antennas really do the trick and great for long ranges, but if I could have buried some wire (in conduit off course) that would be the best. Future-proofed with minimal upgrade costs like replacing the copper with fiber in the future.

It's only been about 10 years since out outside link changed from 21kb/s dial up to 300kb/s wireless and 5 years since that was upped to 5mb/s wireless (at a high monthly rate).
Some "talk" about getting fiber out here, kinda chafes me when the people in town are complaining about 100mb/s being too slow and at 1/3 the cost of my 5mb/s being to expensive.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Like the shop progress reports W2, you ll need some bicycles so you don t get worn out moving between machines, maybe a zip line 8^)
> 
> Can t imagine what I d do with that much space but I know it d still be as messy as my current space (old dogs/new tricks)
> 
> I like the wifi connection between my house and detached shop, directional, exterior mounted antennas really do the trick and great for long ranges, but if I could have buried some wire (in conduit off course) that would be the best. Future-proofed with minimal upgrade costs like replacing the copper with fiber in the future.
> 
> It s only been about 10 years since out outside link changed from 21kb/s dial up to 300kb/s wireless and 5 years since that was upped to 5mb/s wireless (at a high monthly rate).
> Some "talk" about getting fiber out here, kinda chafes me when the people in town are complaining about 100mb/s being too slow and at 1/3 the cost of my 5mb/s being to expensive.
> 
> - splintergroup


Yep. We have lived thru all the "upgrades" out here in the sticks. The electric co-op got some of the federal stimulus money to do rural internet upgrades and they are doing it right and fast too. They seem to be far better than the telephone company. You actually talk to local people when you call them instead of a guy in India you can't understand!!

But looking back it's a far cry from when we first started using dial up and a simple text email would take several minutes to download!! For that matter it doesn't seem that long ago when all this computer stuff was just a DREAM…..


----------



## 987Ron

Progress is good on the internet and such but I still remember being able to make a phone call without a facial recognition, thumbprint, or user id to log in and then in some cases a password.


----------



## EricFai

Ok, DC unit hung up on the wall, up in the loft. Now the fun part of running the duct work. I think I'll get a cyclone separator to install, help the filter bag out and make emptying easier.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thanks, Guys!

So, as you may know, Europe is facing an energy crisis this winter. Their solution: Germany will buy electricity from England, England will buy electricity from France, and France will buy electricity from Germany. Problem solved, for them. Then, there are the smaller countries, where people will just freeze and be stinky, and eat raw potatoes, I guess. Meanwhile, some more sensible countries like Austria and Hungary, will just keep buying from Russia like they used to.

Textbook definition of: Clown World.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Ok, DC unit hung up on the wall, up in the loft. Now the fun part of running the duct work. I think I ll get a cyclone separator to install, help the filter bag out and make emptying easier.
> 
> - Eric


You will love that Cyclone.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Progress is good on the internet and such but I still remember being able to make a phone call without a facial recognition, thumbprint, or user id to log in and then in some cases a password.
> 
> - 987Ron


That is true!

But I also remember having to DRIVE to a pay phone and that they were set where you could sit in your car and use them LOL


----------



## EricFai

W2W, I'm sure I will like it, biggest reason is to keep the bulk out of the blower unit. I just need to make sure I get at least a 4' straight run into it. The duct work will be interesting to figure out. I have a base idea, but doing the actual runs, may prove different.

I remember those phones, it was nice when it was cold outside.


----------



## OzarkJim

> W2W, I m sure I will like it, biggest reason is to keep the bulk out of the blower unit. I just need to make sure I get at least a 4 straight run into it. The duct work will be interesting to figure out. I have a base idea, but doing the actual runs, may prove different.
> 
> I remember those phones, it was nice when it was cold outside.
> 
> - Eric


I recommend that you look into a 55 gallon drum with the cam lock ring style removeable lid. You can find them at junk dealers or just goggle. Going price around here was only $20 each for food grade clean drums. That design lid seals really well and is easy to take on and off. Also the metal drum lid makes for a solid platform for the cyclone to sit on. I haven't tried a bag inside of the drum yet but figure you could go that route if you weighted down the bag with a piece of old lumber. Other option is to use a dolly to move the drum or even just tilt and roll it on its edge. I cheat though because on of my jumk finds was two drum dollies for my barrels. If I think about it I take pictures.

Speaking of that sort of stuff. Anyone have an idea for using sawdust?? You can only make so many fire starter sticks by mixing it with Gulf Wax LOL….


----------



## 987Ron

I remember getting off airplanes on business trips and all the sales reps running to the cluster of pay phones, now they all stumble along, running into each other, while staring at their "smart phones" screens as they make their calls. Changing times. Glad i am not in that rat race anymore.


----------



## EricFai

I was thinking a fiber barrel with the weight, but still a cam lock on the lip. As for the saw dust, I just dump it on the compost pile over the bank. It away from the house.


----------



## bandit571

Saw dust and other scraps?









"Ve haft vays…"


----------



## bandit571

Grocery Run made. Picked up a pill refill, too. Lunch was 2 Arby's Beef Gyros.

Waiting on Lunch to settle, then try again in the shop….have a 1830hrs meeting to go to….details later….

W2W: from the sounds of things, you may have got yourself Banned from the Patio? Oh well, compost happens.

Hopefully, my camera is fixed for a while…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, seems a little early in the day for a fire. Of course it is a bit cooler this week, same weather the rest if the week, then warming up again.


----------



## OzarkJim

> I remember getting off airplanes on business trips and all the sales reps running to the cluster of pay phones, now they all stumble along, running into each other, while staring at their "smart phones" screens as they make their calls. Changing times. Glad i am not in that rat race anymore.
> 
> - 987Ron


Been there and done that. And like you glad I am not part of the rat race any more!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

Some pictures of the 55 gallon drums I use for dust control system.

Eric,
I don't know how the weight compares to a fiberglass version (which I have not seen) but these are fairly light and there is a rubber seal on the lid as well. They work really well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* I really appreciate your efforts. Just give us a little something to let us know that you are still with us. (seriously). You are a great guy and many appreciate you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. not to be funny- they have "mouth sticks" for the handicapped…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What is mouth stick accuracy? +/- 2 or 3 lettrs


----------



## OzarkJim

Wonder what this would be worth if it was reconstituted as full-length boards?? Or if they sold lumber by the pound LOL.

At the price of lumber now days it is hard to throw stuff away but this is headed to the burn pile…....Otherwise we will start to experience cut off creep.

One of my sisters asked me "with the price of lumber are you saving popsicle sticks"..............I asked her if she had any!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I remember getting off airplanes on business trips and all the sales reps running to the cluster of pay phones, now they all stumble along, running into each other, while staring at their "smart phones" screens as they make their calls. Changing times. Glad i am not in that rat race anymore.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Been there and done that. And like you glad I am not part of the rat race any more!!!
> 
> - W2Woodworks


I got lucky getting out of the rat race ) When I told my primary customer I was done with the Wolf Pack Bid Game after about 4 years they said if I stayed in business and did their work they would keep me busy. They did for about 20 years  I didn't know it but they would tell my competition they needed a price for a job but don't put much time into bidding it because looked like my job ) It ended when one of the oldest corps in the world bought them out. Management was so screwed up their own employees could not function and the good ones went to work for their competition. Their customers hated to see them on their jobs. Control systems are not made so the competition can add to them. Once they are in a plant or hospital or school district, the customer is stuck with them or replace the control system ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Local Lowes even has parking spaces for Contractors to park not only their trucks, but the trailers they are towing around.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Same here at our nearest Lowes (30min to the south). Home Depot has pro parking too in same town. We have two independent hardware stores 15 minute drive North. Best of all is the rough cut mills just a mile or two up the road.
> 
> I have pro accounts at both Lowes and Home Depot but prefer the Lowes account since the discounts are immediate instead of a "rewards" type program that HD offers. BUT our nearest Lowe s does not stock a lot of sheet stock (no melamine or Red Oak for example!).
> 
> - W2Woodworks


There are 2 Lowes within 3 miles of us. Home Depot is too risky. No security or cameras and a wooded area that thieves hide in adjacent to he conractor parking. ;(( Lots of theft!


----------



## OzarkJim

There are 2 Lowes within 3 miles of us. Home Depot is too risky. No security or cameras and a wooded area that thieves hide in adjacent to he conractor parking. ;(( Lots of theft!

- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]
It is sad what the world has come to. But glad we don't live to close to town for that very reason!! We are not preppers but we are prepared. Including a safe room in the basement!

Fortunately, Conway, Arkansas (the town 30 minutes south of us) is a fairly clean college town. Little Rock on the other hand…....My wife works as a nurse at a nursing home about half way to Conway so no big deal to make a trip down there. It's is moderately traveled 4 lane highway too.


----------



## bandit571

Why is it, that glue always dries on fingers..long before it dries on wood?










We have a glue-up under way..


----------



## OzarkJim

Why is it, that glue always dries on fingers..long before it dries on wood? Same reason a socket will roll to the exact center of the lowest part of your car when you drop it.

I hear tale that a guy named Murphy wrote an entire book of rules for inanimate objects in this world….....


----------



## 987Ron

> Why is it, that glue always dries on fingers..long before it dries on wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a glue-up under way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


 The glue in the pictures is sealed tightly from the air with the help of clamps Put a few clamps on your fingers and the glue on the fingers will cure slowly also. Maybe. Never tried it. Weak attempt at being funny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Saw dust and other scraps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ve haft vays…"
> 
> - bandit571


Nice burn…


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, looking good, progress is a wonderful thing.


----------



## EricFai

W2W, I was thinking about a 30 gallon fiber barrel. I think the steel drum might be to tall. Up on the loft, in the location that I was thinking about only has a 6' clearance.

Currently look9ng 8nto the Oneida Supper Cell 4/5, they sell it with or without the barrel. Same locking principle.


----------



## OzarkJim

> W2W, I was thinking about a 30 gallon fiber barrel. I think the steel drum might be to tall. Up on the loft, in the location that I was thinking about only has a 6 clearance.
> 
> Currently look9ng 8nto the Oneida Supper Cell 4/5, they sell it with or without the barrel. Same locking principle.
> 
> - Eric


Got ya. Not everyone has room or the right layout for the big drums. In my old shop I didn't have room for much of anything once the tools were in there….....

Does this loft have stairs?? You still have to access the drum to dump it…...


----------



## EricFai

W2W, no stairs to the lofts, a 24' extension ladder (not extended). Works fine. I am sure I can devise a way to lower a barrel. Lathe work and a set of block an tackle should do the trick.


----------



## OzarkJim

> W2W, no stairs to the lofts, a 24 extension ladder (not extended). Works fine. I am sure I can devise a way to lower a barrel. Lathe work and a set of block an tackle should do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


Maybe a bag inside the can, weighted of course. If heavy enough you could just drop that down. If it isn't heavy enough well…....LOL

Nice looking shop by the way!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Have you thought about direct venting without the upper filter to the outside, you'll get more output due to less drag by eliminating the filter.

*I Put My Dust Collector OUTSIDE!*





*11 common workshop dust collection mistakes*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

night all-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Here is how things work in the Real World that you never hear about>>>>


----------



## EricFai

I have thought about venting outside, I'll see.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> W2W, no stairs to the lofts, a 24 extension ladder (not extended). Works fine. I am sure I can devise a way to lower a barrel. Lathe work and a set of block an tackle should do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric, what did you insulate the walls & ceiling with in your shop? I was debating between standard batts installed myself (hard to keep clean) and spray foam by a contractor which would be expensive but I'm concerned about how redecking the roof would work should it ever be needed (don't want to rip out 4×8 sections of $$$ foam). I'm planning on insulating between the rafters with styrofoam rafter baffles to keep the heat rising from the soffit to the ridgevent. The white stuff you have looks nice and it looks like it wouldn't be too bad to keep clean.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## EricFai

Yeti, the roof line currently has 1/2" foam sheets (R-3 value). Cut from 4×8 sheets a tad bit large and pressed in place. The have a slight arch to allow air flow to the peak. Down the road I will install fiberglass Batts and put in a regular ceiling using 1/4" Luan (waiting for prices to come down, lol). I put R-13 in the walls, and the overhead door is insulated (got a deal on that). At some point I could install R-19 in the floor and cover with 1/4" plywood to keep the critters out of it. The shop is still a work in progress, but operational.


----------



## Lazyman

I hadn't considered the problem of having to replace the decking with the spray foam. In my experience they would not replace an entire 4×8 sheet but would rather just cut out the smallest section possible for the repair. To avoid the insulation issue altogether, I wonder if you could simply staple some vapor barrier plastic against the underside of the decking that would prevent the foam from sticking to it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A robot has been taught to laugh at jokes in a bid to make it more human…*

https://metro.co.uk/2022/09/15/robot-taught-to-laugh-at-jokes-to-make-it-more-human-17379476/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Woodwork Review Time…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America…*


----------



## OzarkJim

In our shop we plan to actually have the option to either vent the DC outside or go thru filters. It is simple to setup a Y blast gate to allow for that. That way if you are running HVAC you don't have to vent expensive air outside!! But you have the option to vent outside when the HVAC is not running. Why limit yourself.

The fact that your putting up insulation suggests you may be running HVAC in the future. Not sure about your weather pattern but I know mini splits work really well in our area (except in extreme cold). Been very pleased with them in our residence. Just a thought.


----------



## 987Ron

> W2W, no stairs to the lofts, a 24 extension ladder (not extended). Works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


If I had a loft like that I would have to think of how to make a Library Style ladder work, slide back and forth. Always was fascinated by them for some reason. Would require clear path back and forth. But at my age need to stay off all ladders past the 2nd or 3rd step.

Nice looking shop by the way. Like it. Spacious.


----------



## OzarkJim

> W2W, no stairs to the lofts, a 24 extension ladder (not extended). Works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric
> 
> If I had a loft like that I would have to think of how to make a Library Style ladder work, slide back and forth. Always was fascinated by them for some reason. Would require clear path back and forth.
> 
> Nice looking shop by the way. Like it. Spacious.
> 
> - 987Ron


I'm with you on the library ladder Ron. Always thought they were sorta cool. A spiral staircase is another option.

My old shop has a loft above a bathroom area with decked roof. It ended up storage for things never used plus I would slide lumber up there with the ends hanging off…..Same as Eric, an extension ladder was the access.


----------



## EricFai

Ron and W2, yes the library ladder would be neat, not a clear path though. And there is a loft at the other end of the shop too, both are the wodth of the shop and 10' deep. There is 7' clearance at the peak.

As for the lumber storage, I use the other one for the long 1x stock. Also that is where the compressor and now a DC is located, each with a switched outlet on decated circuits.

Ron, also thank you,, I have 432 square feet on the floor and 160 square feet on each loft.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, cool again this am. Could hear the owls calling again this am, one close and one farther away Somewhere I have a book on owls, it has the various calls by owl type. Suppose to be able to identify which type of owl it is by its call. If I get the book out for tomorrow morning the owls will not be calling for sure.

Fresh cantalope and muffins for breakfast, Blackberry jam for the muffins.

Big surprise this morning at breakfast. Had shown the wife a try square that a Australian sells that is a work of art, $1900 or so Australian dollars. Exotic wood handles etc. etc. She ask if I ever would want one and I said not really as a good US made Bridge City one would be nice as I would use it as opposed to just looking at it.

Background Her birthday is next week. We often buy the other a gift on our birthday, as we are the ones celebrating and without the wife, would not have gotten to the age I am. She does the same. Kind of our own thing. So this was on the table this am










and inside the box 









Makes for a real problem however, do I put it in the drawer with all the others or find a special place. 









And all I got for her birthday is a windchime for the porch when she sits out listening to her morning prayers on the computer. May have to add to that a bit, maybe some flowers.


----------



## EricFai

Sweet Ron, that is a good relationship you have there. And yes all of us who have that special someone in our lives makes us better.


----------



## bandit571

There is another style of ladder to get up to the Loft….Attic Ladders, the kind that normally fold up into the ceiling, pull down with a rope, some even look like stairs, when "deployed"....

Top of the morning to ya….64 chilly, but sunny degrees outside the windows….pills taken…
Not sure what the schedule for today will be….Boss hasn't said….yet.

For those that would like a video of the current box project….Paul Sellers Masterclasses ( the FREE version) Episode 1, "Desktop Organizer". May have to go through his Archives, though…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

"And, may the road rise up to meet ye…"


----------



## 987Ron

> "And, may the road rise up to meet ye…"
> 
> - bandit571


Would that not make it steeper? Always wondered about that saying.


----------



## bandit571

"And the wind always be at your back"

To help one on their journey….tis a rocky road to Dublin, after all..


----------



## bandit571

Gentlemen, and any Ladies out there….Have been informed by Cricket, that Politics are now a big NO-NO on this site…it is even in her rules for this site. And since I go by her rules for this thread….

The Woodshed doesn't have very many rules….but I do go by Cricket's rules. So…IF you want to talk politics, find another site. Cricket will either delete or ban…up entirely to her.

Carry on, I'll be in the area all day….as they used to say…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It's a Long Way to Tipperary*










The song was originally written as a lament from an Irish worker in London, missing his homeland, before it became a popular soldiers' marching song.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-*


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I live in the woods on the Ozark Plateau. We have blue tailed skinks, black snakes, frogs, toads, and a whole host of other snakes too. Got some venomous ones, but I haven t seen them around the house. I like the black snakes, they re fun to pick up and put on trees. They are really good climbers.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> I live on the south side of the Ozarks, and we have the same critters.
> 
> How far is it to Springfield and Grizzly tools for you?
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> 3-ish hours….
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> About the same here. We live about 4 miles off of Hwy 65. It is a straight shot to woodworking meca here LOL. Isn t Woodmaster based in St. Louis?
> 
> FYI,
> If you go down to Fort Smith, Arkansas for any reason check out Mikes Machines! It is a great woodworking store there.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Had to look them up: 
1431 North Topping Ave
Kansas City, MO 64120

Other side of the state, probably closer to Grizzly too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

> - Desert_Woodworker


Sure did!!


----------



## moke

> There is another style of ladder to get up to the Loft….Attic Ladders, the kind that normally fold up into the ceiling, pull down with a rope, some even look like stairs, when "deployed"....
> 
> Top of the morning to ya….64 chilly, but sunny degrees outside the windows….pills taken…
> Not sure what the schedule for today will be….Boss hasn t said….yet.
> 
> For those that would like a video of the current box project….Paul Sellers Masterclasses ( the FREE version) Episode 1, "Desktop Organizer". May have to go through his Archives, though…
> 
> - bandit571


Eric - Ron--I was thinking the same thing….I have a aluminum ladder pull down in the shop and when I was buying it there were all kinds….you could even put it in on the edge and lag it in….they even had some with hand rails….


----------



## controlfreak

One of my kids was infatuated with the connection of unplugging a lamp and the light going out. I would walk past a room and he would be behind a table and the light would be going on and off. I couldn't get him to listen to me telling him to stop. I switched to ouchy is going to get you. About a day later I heard the crying and found the lamp unplugged, it never happened again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I switched to ouchy is going to get you.*

+1 funny…...........


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


me to as well as BB Guns, Rubber guns, yard darts, riding on the running board of a car, playing in the creek, bows and arrows (real bow and arrows), asbestos shingles, 22 rifle at 9 yrs old, 20 gauge shotgun at 12, Whizzers, etc etc etc.


----------



## bandit571

^ same here…

90 minutes IN the shop, today…having an ICE COLD Tonic & Gin to cool down….

Shop fan is not much help, when one forgets to turn it on…just saying…

Film @ 2300hrs….

A RED sign showed up in the mail, today…THANK YOU!


----------



## EricFai

Moke, the attic ladder is a good idea, but I bounce the ladder to each loft. The lumber storage has hard wood on one side and pine on the other. So the ladder goes to two spots on that loft. The main one I use is for the tools I don't use much, like drywall, painting, tile, extra electrical and plumbing stuff.

When the ladder gets in the way I'll take it out and slide it into the rack below the shop floor, next to the 32' beast.


----------



## moke

> Moke, the attic ladder is a good idea, but I bounce the ladder to each loft. The lumber storage has hard wood on one side and pine on the other. So the ladder goes to two spots on that loft. The main one I use is for the tools I don t use much, like drywall, painting, tile, extra electrical and plumbing stuff.
> 
> When the ladder gets in the way I ll take it out and slide it into the rack below the shop floor, next to the 32 beast.
> 
> - Eric


Sounds like a plan….I just hate ladders….I spent two years on crutches one time after coming off a ladder….


----------



## EricFai

The loft floor is just under 10' from shop floor. So it's not to bad. I grab the collar tie stepping on the loft floor.


----------



## bandit571

Centered..









Base needed molded, to match the Prototype's..









Molding plane, per Paul Sellers?









End grain done first..









Then the long grain to match…









Centered up and glued in place…









Opening is for the drawer…busy day?









Making a mess..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - Desert_Woodworker


 BB gun wars, now those were yuge fun.

And M-80s!!!

And "touch" football on asphalt.

And who here was the little brother who got spun around insanely fast on the merry-go-round?

In like 50 years old dudes be going, I survived tendonitis from playing computer games all day, and blindness from staring at a moniter for untold hours.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *For Top Max-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That will find it )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> me to as well as BB Guns, Rubber guns, yard darts, riding on the running board of a car, playing in the creek, bows and arrows (real bow and arrows), asbestos shingles, 22 rifle at 9 yrs old, 20 gauge shotgun at 12, Whizzers, etc etc etc.
> 
> - 987Ron


Real guns, breaking horses, farm equipment, the list is endless


----------



## EricFai

Staying out on the lake until the wee hours of the morning. If fact all day.


----------



## bandit571

Bottle rocket duels…lighting one while holding it in an empty beer bottle..20 paces

Jarts, anyone….

taking an all metal roller skate apart, and screwing the ends to a plank….instant skate board…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

> There is another style of ladder to get up to the Loft….Attic Ladders, the kind that normally fold up into the ceiling, pull down with a rope, some even look like stairs, when "deployed"....
> 
> Top of the morning to ya….64 chilly, but sunny degrees outside the windows….pills taken…
> Not sure what the schedule for today will be….Boss hasn t said….yet.
> 
> For those that would like a video of the current box project….Paul Sellers Masterclasses ( the FREE version) Episode 1, "Desktop Organizer". May have to go through his Archives, though…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Eric - Ron--I was thinking the same thing….I have a aluminum ladder pull down in the shop and when I was buying it there were all kinds….you could even put it in on the edge and lag it in….they even had some with hand rails….
> 
> - moke


Never seen those in Alumimum much less with handrails. What is the source or brand?


----------



## EricFai

There is a Jarts game done in the shed, with the yard equipment. Wonder how much it would be worth today?


----------



## EricFai

Bandit that is looking really good.


----------



## OzarkJim

Lot of hard work there Bandit!! Looking good.


----------



## bandit571

I think I earned me Tonic & Gin, today?


----------



## BurlyBob

I survived all that as well DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* you were in my prayers. Glad that you are back.


----------



## 987Ron

> Staying out on the lake until the wee hours of the morning. If fact all day.
> 
> - Eric


and who needed life jackets in a canoe or boat, let alone heard of a kill switch.


----------



## EricFai

They were in the canoe, but never worn, even when I was sailing didn't wear one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Major grocery store unveils new 'Fast Scan' technology that registers whole basket in 1 go - ways it impacts how you pay*










https://www.the-sun.com/news/6227757/heb-fast-scan-technology-scans-basket-how-pay/


----------



## OzarkJim

> *Major grocery store unveils new 'Fast Scan' technology that registers whole basket in 1 go - ways it impacts how you pay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/6227757/heb-fast-scan-technology-scans-basket-how-pay/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I knew this was coming for some time. Heard about the initial testing about 5 years ago. In the future, it is suggested, that you will have a scannable chip under your skin for payment. At that point, you would be able to walk into a store pick up an item and just walk out. Some companies are already using implanted chips for security access.

Personally, I hope to never have something like an implanted chip!! That sounds too close to some of the horror sci-fi plots!! But it's coming, they will sell it to our grandkids as being the ultimate in convivence, but I see some very dark uses for the technology!!!


----------



## EricFai

Wonder how accurate that system would be, and how does it calculate any discounts?


----------



## OzarkJim

> Wonder how accurate that system would be, and how does it calculate any discounts?
> 
> - Eric


I suspect it will be far more accurate than human checkers. It will certainly cut down on theft as it will be impossible eventually to walk out of a store without the system detecting a product you haven't paid for. Makes sense for the stores as self check out has been a disaster if you consider all the theft (or accidentally not scanned products).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wonder how accurate that system would be, and how does it calculate any discounts?
> 
> - Eric
> 
> I suspect it will be far more accurate than human checkers. It will certainly cut down on theft as it will be impossible eventually to walk out of a store without the system detecting a product you haven t paid for. Makes sense for the stores as self check out has been a disaster if you consider all the theft (or accidentally not scanned products).
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Shoplifters won't care ;(( Businesses don't try to stop them. Courts side with thieves ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This chip-under-the-skin tech is already a "thing" in Sweden, although at this point, most people are using their phones to pay. I guess young people think it is cool, or something. Almost no one uses cash there, and many shops wont even take cash, but I think by Law they have to make exceptions for elderly people who are unwilling to adapt.

The day when the phone is implanted under the skin, now that will be…........................

Similar situation in Denmark, and probably Germany too. Lots of people still use cash here in Spain. Seems the farther South you go, the more the olde traditions persist. Dont know what happens when you get to the equator and break on through to the other side? Does the dynamic reverse, so at the South Pole, all the penguins have implanted chips so they can conveniently pay for their fish? Chips, fish, get it? Well, only if you are English, would you.

Was in the supermarket the other day, and some German tourists were trying to pay with their phone, had no card or cash, and the internet connect was failing. So, no food, or cheap wine, for them. They looked quite miserable at that point, frowns and pasty-white skin - they hadnt even acquired the requisite for all Germanic tourists - oops-I-forgot-to-put-on-sunscreen sunburns that will be painful, tomorrow, yet.

Was that "Political?" Could be construed that way, I suppose, if you are a pasty-white German.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Germany has been a leader. The US got their scientists to lead the development of the atomic bomb that saved a least a million lives at the end of WWII. After the war, they lead the space program. They were a major factor in developing the US prior to WWI when their culture was removed. Sounds like they're still on the front edge


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Project Paperclip! Operation Overcast! No one was supposed to know! How did you find out? Whoever told you should be trialed for Treason. Lol.


----------



## EricFai

Brian, the chip under the skin reminds me of a movie from the late 80's Blade Runner with Harrison Ford. I saw a few weeks ago a guy in Michigan has had keys implanted under his skin for his tesla and the house, said he would going to get one for his bank account too.

Those older movie themes have advanced technology, at times that can be scary. Example would be the Terminator series with the AI.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*got the kids fed and I'm off to school…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

The sale of lead and Aluminum foil will be increasing. Wrap that around your implanted wrist when you "grab and run". 
Seems a lot of jobs, cashiers, baggers, etc are going to be eliminated as well as their supervisors and trainers.
Scan and go with out a personal chip, how does ID for alcohol, tobacco, guns, ammo work. Bag your own will have to increase as well as bring your own totes.
Even the chip to show ID would not work currently at Walmart as here all with the party buying alcohol must have ID and be of age. College town and Walmart is being used to "control" under age drinking. Hmmm. Mom and Dad with kids a gray area.
The local Aldis with the quarter to release a cart and get the quarter back when you return the cart has been besieged with slugs. I got an old parking lot token the other day when I returned the cart. 
Thieves will be thieves. As my neighbor the ex-sheriff said, if they want to do it they will find a way.

As an old Fog, not sure I like all this.


----------



## 987Ron

Friday, am, Grandfather Sun is shinning bright on a clear sky. No real plans or chores to do. At a loss. Good.

Odd problem yesterday, water running from under the Fridge. Not continuous. Pulled the fridge out and the line from the internal value to the ice maker inlet had pulled loose. So when the value opened and water flowed to the tray it was going on the floor. Between times no flow. Odd how did this work loose? time and a bit of vibration from the fridge. Easy fix, messy cleanup. Tile floor so no damage there.

The joys of home ownership.


----------



## OzarkJim

The chip would have your birthday information so yeah it works for beer purchases. And in fact, would all but eliminate underage purchases at least at the stores.

It would be nice if the checkers were turned into baggers and they may well do that for a bit but you can bet it won't last long. The fewer employees a store can have the better they like it. Customers not so much. The upside if your only getting a couple of things you could simply walk in and walk out with the items.

The grab and run will set off alarms. What they will need is security, armed security that is willing to use force. We will see how that goes.

But I am with Ron. As an old guy, I'm not sure I like this. Especially the chip to pay idea.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron has a project that I found out about at the Patio * :>{*

I still love the guy anyway- go over and post something nice…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/424217#comment-5066093


----------



## 987Ron

This chip in the arm and charged as you leave, what happens if you leave as a couple of other people leave? Who gets charged? Hold that purchase close to the other person with your unchipped arm. Hmmmmmm

Alarms and security have not been to good with the current grab and run thieves. Theft will continue to be a problem for retail and others, both from customers and internal theft by employees and vendors. Shortages, miscounts, etc etc.

Pre retirement worked on industry theft problems. A lot of employee theft. 
One of several cases was employee who sold a part as discounted wholesale say $100, cash. Customer returned it unused got his $100 back. Employee made return ticket as retail full price of $120. Pocketed the $20. Cash register right, inventory right but store lost $20. etc.

A report was commissioned by the industry owners association on this type of theft. Was meant for only the owners of the stores. However it was sent to the stores with all the other stuff. All employees had access to it, became a how to manual. Often solutions become problems.

Finally finished my boxes, all waxed and buffed, posted them even though just simple easy to do boxes. 









Have a great weekend. Will it be standard as to which arm the chip is implanted into? I can hear it now, but i am left handed or that arm is used in a magnetic machine at work. fun to be a what if guy.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Handsome boxes, Ron.

The young will adjust easily enough to this whole tech revolution, as it may be. They have no historical context by which to judge. If their friends and peers do it they all will too. Like inflation, as they get into the workforce, all they will know is what is Now, what things cost now.

I can tell you lot one thing for certain though - the only way anything gets implanted in me is if I am dead. Heck, I dont even know where my cell-phone is 1/2 the time. Speaking of which, have any of you seen it? Cause I cant find it. Maybe the dog ate it???

Eric, Blade Runner is one of my all time favs, set in 2019, dont ya know. Sean Young (Rachael) was fierce in that movie, so was Darryl Hannah. The recent sequel was kinda meh…....but not totally sucky.


----------



## BurlyBob

count me out for the chip…Mark of the Beast.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- *well said…
The young will adjust easily enough to this whole tech revolution, as it may be. They have no historical context by which to judge. If their friends and peers do it they all will too. Like inflation, as they get into the workforce, all they will know is what is Now, what things cost now.

*BB- *yes on the "Mark…"

IMO will I live long enough to be involved with EV cars and chip implants? Many of these society changes come slowly and take time to implement. Bottom line if you want something then a person usually adapts. A few years ago the flip phone was fine for what I used it for but as time went on I actually need a "smart phone" only because of work related issues. But most importantly :>} to get updated posts that are on the Shed…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Friday Sales today…spent $1 for 7 items…chisels, knives…









Screwdrivers….Rehab shop may open up over the weekend….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


sure did.and it was compared to todays kids.


----------



## OzarkJim

Ron,

Nice boxes.

Your right that thieves will find a way But I do expect the new technology to make it a LOT harder. The stores can use the technology to stop things from walking out the back door like it does now. And I am sure there will be methods to keep other folks from scanning their items on someone else's chip because you know they are going to try that.

What is really scary is the thieves may well start cutting body parts off to steal the chips!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The lowlife community has the technology to get key fob data to steal cars form about 150 feet away. Implanted chips should be a goldmine for them ;((



> *For Top Max-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Who accepts that now that college degrees are required for most jobs? )

That pretty well explains the future ;((

10% of info and they know it all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron,
> 
> Nice boxes.
> 
> Your right that thieves will find a way But I do expect the new technology to make it a LOT harder. The stores can use the technology to stop things from walking out the back door like it does now.* And I am sure there will be methods to keep other folks from scanning their items on someone else s chip because you know they are going to try that.*
> 
> What is really scary is the thieves may well start cutting body parts off to steal the chips!!!
> 
> - W2Woodworks


They say to keep key fobs in a metal box ;(

Employee theft reminds me of my last employer. They said I was the only employee that returned all the tools I was assigned when I left the company.


----------



## EricFai

> - Desert_Woodworker


Playing Frisby out in front of the house or down at the park. Awesome time.


----------



## 987Ron

The old joke on employee theft, something like this.

They knew Joe was stealing from the plant. Every time his shift was over they carefully inspected him and his lunch box. Found nothing. 
When Joe retired they ask him to please tell them what he was stealing and how, no charges. 
Joe's reply "lunch boxes"

Seen the same joke only wheel barrows, etc.

I did not say it was a good joke.


----------



## pottz

yeah wheelbarrows was how i heard it years ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

one way to deter theft… Islamic law


----------



## controlfreak

I had a good employee leave but his attitude was not the greatest once he had decided to leave. He decided to tell my customers before he told me, not good. I had a very nice severance check for him in my pocket when he returned the van. I could see he had looted the van of many of the tools the company paid for., I kept the check and he got the tools. I came out ahead.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Johnny Cash had a song about stealing car parts to make a car )


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

They already invented a machine that catches thieves.

Copies were sent to several cities for testing.

In NYC the machine caught 2000 thieves in 30 minutes.

In Detroit it caught 8000 thieves in 30 minutes.

In Memphis it caught 8500 thieves in 30 minutes.

In Chicago, within 15 minutes the machine was stolen.


----------



## OzarkJim

Thats a good one WWBBJ. In Houston they would have had it completely disassembled and the parts sold in that 15 minutes LOL

Bob, And Johnny has "been everywhere man". Apparently in a 64.65.66.67.68 olds/caddy/ford.


----------



## bandit571

having a Tonic & Gin at the moment…because I am a sweaty mess…film at 2300hrs…

Lid is now ready for hinges…..


----------



## moke

I might be a little late to the "Chip" discussion, but if thieves can get info from your credit cards in ur wallet and the RFID wallets are needed to stop that, how would you stop that with an implanted chip? RFID shirts?

When your cards are comprimised they get replaced, how would that work with an implanted chip?


----------



## OzarkJim

> I might be a little late to the "Chip" discussion, but if thieves can get info from your credit cards in ur wallet and the RFID wallets are needed to stop that, how would you stop that with an implanted chip? RFID shirts?
> 
> When your cards are comprimised they get replaced, how would that work with an implanted chip?
> 
> - moke


All valid questions Moke.

Don't misunderstand. I am NOT in favor of an implanted chip!!!! But I do like the idea of quick scan check outs. Because you know they always pick the very slowest checker to man the old fashioned check out line. Trying to force folks to give up and use the self check…....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I might be a little late to the "Chip" discussion, but if thieves can get info from your credit cards in ur wallet and the RFID wallets are needed to stop that, how would you stop that with an implanted chip? RFID shirts?
> 
> *When your cards are comprimised they get replaced, how would that work with an implanted chip?*
> 
> - moke


Daily surgery?


----------



## bandit571

Son fixed Pancakes, Sausage, and BACON for supper, tonight..

Sitting down, trying to rest up from today's shoptime…and cool down..


----------



## DS

This one seems easy enough.

Just access your neuralink interface and reprogram the chip with your thoughts.
I don't know why you all are making a big fuss of all this. Heheh


----------



## 987Ron

> I might be a little late to the "Chip" discussion, but if thieves can get info from your credit cards in ur wallet and the RFID wallets are needed to stop that, how would you stop that with an implanted chip? RFID shirts?
> 
> *When your cards are comprimised they get replaced, how would that work with an implanted chip?*
> 
> - moke
> 
> Daily surgery?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Re programed with a new user ID and password as on your computer or phone maybe. Call chip central to start the activation, like a replacement credit card. Interesting. Will there be warnings "Stay away from strong Magnets" "Avoid electrical shock" etc Maybe "Alert your MRI tech' "Do not let your Dog's Vet scan your Arm" "In Calif may cause cancer" Fun stuff to consider. All in fun. Be a lot of false infor for sure circulating.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Changing from Hunter/Gatherers to living in cities our skulls shrank and our brains do not have to work as hard because we rely more on the intelligence of others according to John Hawks, Department of Anthropology, UNIVERSITY of WISCONSIN-MADISON. Fast forward 12,000 years: IQs are falling by 10 points in developed countries. That is a surprise to psychologists. They thought intelligence was heritage based. It is thought that lack of cognitive exercise in service-based economies, the use of AI, and electronics are the cause. An Israeli study shows IQs drop 5.5 points with heavy pot use by people's 40s. That is a total of 15.5 points of IQ loss in a single generation by lazy heavy users. How much longer will the human brain be functional?


----------



## DS

Prepare yourself for more information than you ever really wanted to know about these Id chips: you've been warned.

Those chips are called RFID (Radio Frequency Identification) and they are not new.
You probably have two or three of them you aren't even aware of.

My first experience with them was back in 1992 when I was making telemetry systems for wildlife surveys.
They wanted to Id each salmon and it's migration patterns.
They put a gate under the bed of the stream at the census point and when a tagged salmon would swim past the gate it would record it's ID info.

The is a single 128 bit word that gets sent when the inductive input coil gets energized by an RF pulse at the gate, or handheld transponder in the case of dogs and cats.
As the emf field of the input coil collapses it supplies a momentary current to shift out the data through a ring counter circuit and energize a lower power output RF (Radio Frequency) signal pulsing CW (Carrier Wave) bits corresponding with the data on the chip.
The gate receives the data. End of story.

It is an extremely simple circuit and genius.

It is in millions of car and truck keys molded into the plastic housing of the key and your car checks that not only is the physical key present, but the digital Id matches the Id that is in the computer.

The tech hasn't really changed much in the last three decades, just the applications have gotten more creative.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DS, Did all the salmon have an implanted chip?


----------



## bandit571

Why am I so tired and sore? 
Lid needed to match the pattern..









So, once the clamps were removed..









Set the box onto the lid blank, and center up..then knife a line..









To use a Ward's 78 on the ends..









Then rotate the spur…









Then cut the side rebates..









The Stanley #71-1/2 to clean things up and leveled….the #8 plane to plane the face….









Then all four edges get this profile hand planed and sanded..









Lid is done, was too sore and soaked to work on these…









Hinges….Maybe start on a drawer tomorrow?









Maybe?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

bandit, nice day in the shop.


----------



## EricFai

Nice match Bandit. And that sounds like a good dinner. We have breakfast for dinner at times.


----------



## OzarkJim

Nice work Bandit. I don't have a clue what the hand tools are but I can appreciate the hard work you put into doing that way.


----------



## DS

> DS, Did all the salmon have an implanted chip?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No.
They had a set quantity of chips in the program and US Fish and Wildlife would catch, tag and release until they ran out of tags.
There were several gates at key locations in the study so they could monitor the movement of individual fish.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


been there done it,never again !!!! but since my wife and i got back together,and remarried,ill say it's still worth the risk ! to love and lose is still better than to never find love ? oh hey im talkin about the beagle ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz* I made you a custom acorn…










use as you wish…

*Top Max- * I'm headed to the perch. Night posting and some morning reads would be appreciated- Thx


----------



## pottz

thanks DW !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, wake-up enjoyment. https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-documentary-shows-a-company-and-system-primed-for-disaster/


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and about with coffee. Pretty sunny day out. Cloudless shy. Corgi is barking as there is a garage sale across the street.

Bandit, when you check out the sale stop by for a chat, have a cup of tea, coffee or whatever. .

No huge plans today, feeling good, maybe some shop time. Box for acrylic paints and stuff. Box joint corners, simple, hinged lid, handle on top and a label on the front as to what is in it. Shouldn't take more than a month or so. Maybe less.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## DS

> DS, Did all the salmon have an implanted chip?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> No.
> They had a set quantity of chips in the program and US Fish and Wildlife would catch, tag and release until they ran out of tags.
> There were several gates at key locations in the study so they could monitor the movement of individual fish.
> 
> - DS


That study led to key changes on the waterways of the northwest.
We learned that salmon return to spawn at the place they were born.
They added navigable locks at key obstructions on the rivers so the salmon could continue to migrate upstream to spawn.
They also learned how to keep your Crown Vic from getting hot wired and stolen… heheh


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Thx for the morning article…


----------



## controlfreak

Heading to Charlotte today to see daughter and Grand Daughter for the weekend. Also going to the Elton John concert Sunday, Sure hope he doesn't cancel to addend the Queens funeral.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…trying to get a blog and a Project done…before the Sunday night change-over…..have hinges to install…









And a drawer to build..










Have to build a box for that drawer front to be glued to….and a small wood knob added…am sure that cussing will be involved…film @ 2300 hrs….

Pills taken…..spent my Yard Sale Allowance yesterday…67 mostly sunny degrees outside…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*CF-* Travel mercies for you…


----------



## EricFai

CF, I'll be there to. Staying at the hotel next door to the stadium. Should be a good show. I did hear he was attending the Queen's service on Monday. So I guess he will be flying out after finishing up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* What is the Sunday night changeover?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Latest device helper to assist my 95 yr old Mom into the truck


----------



## OzarkJim

Looks like it is coming together nicely Bandit.

See all of you on the other side of the changeover LOL…...


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on glue to dry….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Eric-*


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on glue to dry, again…









Front is being glued on…might as well add some…









Hinges, while I wait….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DS, Did all the salmon have an implanted chip?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> No.
> They had a set quantity of chips in the program and US Fish and Wildlife would catch, tag and release until they ran out of tags.
> There were several gates at key locations in the study so they could monitor the movement of individual fish.
> 
> - DS
> 
> That study led to key changes on the waterways of the northwest.
> We learned that salmon return to spawn at the place they were born.
> They added navigable locks at key obstructions on the rivers so the salmon could continue to migrate upstream to spawn.
> They also learned how to keep your Crown Vic from getting hot wired and stolen… heheh
> 
> - DS


When was that study? Salmon return to spawn at the place they were born for as long as I can remember.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- Thx for the morning article…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


U R welcome


----------



## EricFai

DW, that is so true, great sign.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One of those days! It fell, dented a corner, many hours invested, rats. Must be getting more mature, it didnt get slammed into a wall, this time. Very nearly, a tear fell. Words full of fire. Hmmm. We can fix, it, remodel, be like, professional, and ********************e.

Wife went from blond(ish) to brunette(ish), by some strange witchy magic; I like the new model!!! Say no more, say no more.

The boy and his mates fed some bums in the city today.

So, two plusses minus a minus equals a plus. Not bad, then.

And anyway, I should be jumpin and shoutin that I made it all this way, from Princeton town station to Mallorca by the sea.

Thought of the day, evening, morning:

You do not make time. Time makes you.


----------



## bandit571

"Ground I can recover…time I can not.." Napoleone Bounaparte…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Technology will boost the electric car battery range by 15 to 20%.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/wa-will-be-a-launchpad-for-technology-to-put-silicon-boost-in-electric-car-batteries/


----------



## EricFai

Inner city of Charlotte seems to be a decent around here, lots of festivities this weekend. Came down a day early for the Elton John concert tomorrow. Been sitting on the patio of the hotel people watching with Beam & Coke in hand.

Talking with the Sweetie about past concerts we have seen over the years. Good company and good conversation.


----------



## bandit571

PIP time….no finish, as of yet…but..









All closed up…and…









All opened up…hinge side view?









Still have a few square holes to fill..end view..









3 versions?









Paul Sellers Plans…..Prototype….latest version….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 3 versions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Sellers Plans…..Prototype….latest version….
> 
> - bandit571


I don't have an acorn. Will this be OK?


----------



## EricFai

Well done Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-*










*and from Top Max-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* your R & R sounds great & enjoy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## BurlyBob

Looking at your box Bandit. That might something I should copy for some of my bench tools. It's looking like I'm going to have quite a bit of Red Beech left over.


----------



## OzarkJim

Good work Bandit.

I'm a long way from doing something like that. Got way to many honey dos on the list. Will be building cabinets and remodeling for decades…....


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. Yes, a well deserved weekend. Having a good time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*New Software coming to Lumberjocks… 9-19-2022 1am*










*No worries in the desert…*


----------



## pottz

in celebration of the coming…...free drinks on pottz patio,between the hours of 8:50pm and 9:00pm ! cheers !


----------



## OzarkJim

No worries here. Compared to the changes we had to deal with working at Exxon this is no big deal.

Last office I worked at had 350 employees. The IT team was about 30. Granted we did have some of the most advanced field monitoring and control systems in the world. But it seemed like every week they had some new system to learn or fight with LOL.

There was a large room dedicated to production optimization that was manned 24/7. It looked like the bridge of the Enterprise. We had three formal conference rooms of various sizes. They all had multiple projectors and we could pull up all the data from the field. Analytics were over the top. Even in my personal office, I had a 48" monitor for smaller in person meetings in addition to the two 20" on my computer desk. Some days it seemed all we did all day was go from one video conference to another…......


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My bride was the tech person at the elementary school she worked at because nobody else wanted to do it. She had a 2-year accounting degree. Most of the problems teachers had were simple. She called the tech department for real tech problems  After a couple of years of her explaining simple computer operations too many teachers couldn't handle it. They finally got a 4-year degree person to take the job.

The day she graduated from accounting is the same day I started our electrical business.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning world. Big week ahead.

Summer ends and Autumn arrives
Hurricane Friona is abrew
New Software here on LJ
Wife and Grandsons birthdays
Being alive and enjoying it. 
Short trip to Savannah and one to Augusta.

Have a great week, start it off good. Later


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> in celebration of the coming…...free drinks on pottz patio,between the hours of 8:50pm and 9:00pm ! cheers !
> 
> - pottz


We are voting for *Anatidaephobia* to be permitted back into the LJ brotherhood.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Voting starts early at the Shed and I just cast my "acorn" YES…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My bride was the tech person at the elementary school she worked at because nobody else wanted to do it. She had a 2-year accounting degree. Most of the problems teachers had were simple. She called the tech department for real tech problems  After a couple of years of her explaining simple computer operations too many teachers couldn t handle it. They finally got a 4-year degree person to take the job.
> 
> The day she graduated from accounting is the same day I started our electrical business.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Nice story…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> in celebration of the coming…...free drinks on pottz patio,between the hours of 8:50pm and 9:00pm ! cheers !
> 
> - pottz


*Are you buying votes for the Duck over at the Patio?*


----------



## 987Ron

Yes, Aye Yea Yipe, For sure, Si si, Ja, etc. even betcha.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How social media is literally making teens mentally ill*










https://nypost.com/2022/09/17/how-social-media-is-literally-making-teens-mentally-ill-doctor/


----------



## EricFai

Bring the Duck back.


----------



## bandit571

Duck is welcome at the Woodshed, any time…you betcha.

Needed plugs









Square ones, even..so..









Tablesaw to rip some Rosewood…









Had 6 holes to plug….glue, coping saw, sand flush..









Done….when a coat of Witch's Brew was then applied…









Rosewood turned black….









Yes, I also stained the insides…









Old ..vs..New?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-*


----------



## DS

> DS, Did all the salmon have an implanted chip?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> No.
> They had a set quantity of chips in the program and US Fish and Wildlife would catch, tag and release until they ran out of tags.
> There were several gates at key locations in the study so they could monitor the movement of individual fish.
> 
> - DS
> 
> That study led to key changes on the waterways of the northwest.
> We learned that salmon return to spawn at the place they were born.
> They added navigable locks at key obstructions on the rivers so the salmon could continue to migrate upstream to spawn.
> They also learned how to keep your Crown Vic from getting hot wired and stolen… heheh
> 
> - DS
> 
> When was that study? Salmon return to spawn at the place they were born for as long as I can remember.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My memory isn't that good, but it would've been around 1990-1992.
There were proposals to dam the waterways and this was part of an environmental impact study.

The locks work and allow the salmon to continue to migrate upstream around the dams.

I don't know if the chips were developed specifically for this study, or if they already existed, but, they became ubiquitous after that.
My work was building satellite transmitters for the gates to communicate data back to the USFW service via the weather satellites.

FYI side note: USFW had their own satellite ground terminal for receiving real-time data. Their terminal was commandeered by the US military, sent back to us, (we had manufactured the terminal) and reprogrammed to communicate with military satellites then sent to Saudi Arabia for Operation Desert Storm.


----------



## bandit571

It would appear that I have received the LAST daily Top Three on this current site…..going out with a bang.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It would appear that I have received the LAST daily Top Three on this current site…..going out with a bang.
> 
> - bandit571


congratulations!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

We have changes coming with our LumberJocks beginning Monday early morning. There are doomsayers and optimists. Here is your chance to post your vote. *Will Lumberjocks be up and running Monday?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DW-*


----------



## 987Ron

Yes, odds are in its favor. All systems going perfectly, hmmmmm time will tell.


----------



## pottz

ill say yes for running,but how smoothly ? ill just say have patience guys and dont bombard cricket with an overload of questions.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We have changes coming with our LumberJocks beginning Monday early morning. There are doomsayers and optimists. Here is your chance to post your vote. *Will Lumberjocks be up and running Monday?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Maybe? Depends on the subjects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My bride was the tech person at the elementary school she worked at because nobody else wanted to do it. She had a 2-year accounting degree. Most of the problems teachers had were simple. She called the tech department for real tech problems  After a couple of years of her explaining simple computer operations too many teachers couldn t handle it. They finally got a 4-year degree person to take the job.
> 
> The day she graduated from accounting is the same day I started our electrical business.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Nice story…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The new tech person called the tech department to the school nearly every time ;(( Waste of salary money


----------



## OzarkJim

> My bride was the tech person at the elementary school she worked at because nobody else wanted to do it. She had a 2-year accounting degree. Most of the problems teachers had were simple. She called the tech department for real tech problems  After a couple of years of her explaining simple computer operations too many teachers couldn t handle it. They finally got a 4-year degree person to take the job.
> 
> The day she graduated from accounting is the same day I started our electrical business.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Nice story…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> The new tech person called the tech department to the school nearly every time ;(( Waste of salary money
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ditto on good story.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

nite all-










and for Cricket who will be up late tonight…


----------



## controlfreak

I'll give the new site a test run here to see if it works out.

Edit: it works!


----------



## northwoodsman

It's alive! Once all the tweaks are made and all the bugs get worked out I'm sure that this new platform will be a huge step forward. Cheers!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

She´s so Modern.

Guess I have to change my Tag-line, too.


----------



## OzarkJim

I made it to the other side LOL


----------



## CommonJoe

So cool that I can post here now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back to Shed


----------



## 987Ron

Good to see we are up and running. Have yet to fully expore this "new" program.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, and we are back! Long time, no see..


----------



## 987Ron

It seems we all made it through the worm hole onto the new forum pages. Exploring and trying things. So far so good.


----------



## bigblockyeti

987Ron said:


> It seems we all made it through the worm hole onto the new forum pages. Exploring and trying things. So far so good.


Have you been able to find your pulse page or buddies? I can't find anything except lot & lots & lots of new ads and additional screen space devoted to ads. And what the heck is this "Premium Member" class division all about?


----------



## Cricket

bigblockyeti said:


> Have you been able to find your pulse page or buddies? I can't find anything except lot & lots & lots of new ads and additional screen space devoted to ads. And what the heck is this "Premium Member" class division all about?


Can I ask a huge favor of y'all?

Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc., regarding the new platform in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads or replying in different community threads?









Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...




www.lumberjocks.com





The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *regular updates*, which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything.

We absolutely *want to hear all of the feedback, both good and bad.*

We are just asking that it be posted in the community feedback thread.


----------



## OzarkJim

Yep I am wondering the same thing Yeti!! Looks like the upgrade was more about selling us something than upgrading the experience? I guess time will tell.


----------



## Cricket

OzarkJim said:


> Yep I am wondering the same thing Yeti!! Looks like the upgrade was more about selling us something than upgrading the experience? I guess time will tell.


Please read my post directly above yours.


----------



## 987Ron

Found it once, can not find it now. I will look under Community Feedback per the suggestion.


----------



## 987Ron

bigblockyeti said:


> Have you been able to find your pulse page or buddies?


Found it again,,,Avatar, Account Settings, following.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think I will miss the Projects tab alot; That was always my first stop.


----------



## bandit571

Known now as a Showcase....


----------



## 987Ron

Things I liked like the projects, agree just a bit more steps to get to it. Like the old way better in that area.


----------



## Cricket

One more time...

Can I ask a huge favor of y'all?

Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc., regarding the new platform in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads or replying in different community threads?









Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...




www.lumberjocks.com





The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *regular updates*, which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything.

We absolutely *want to hear all of the feedback, both good and bad.*

We are just asking that it be posted in the community feedback thread.


----------



## DS

You all heard the lady, absolutely NO talking about the forum in the coffee lounge section.
Of course if I have feedback for the moderators I will be sure to post it in the appropriate place.
In the meantime - no talking among yourselves!
;-)


----------



## bandit571

I have a few holes to drill, tomorrow...









Last five doors still need their handles installed.....May get a 5 gallon bucket to sit on, and a small pillow for my "foundation" to sit on...otherwise, me lower back will mutiny...

Too much Road Trip, today....almost have enough Gin on hand, to make one more Tonic & Gin....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Acorns for all............


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*experimenting...

Thumbnail*










*Full Image*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

View attachment 3853019


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> View attachment 3853019
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853027


----------



## bigblockyeti

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3853036


Are these folks trying to get back into the old format?


----------



## Cricket

bigblockyeti said:


> Are these folks trying to get back into the old format?


Please stop this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EXPERIMENT VIDEO


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

We can add videos like the one posted above.

*Homework with effort = success *


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> We can add videos like the one posted above.
> 
> *Homework with effort = success *


Can we add videos we made with our phones? Guess that would be attach file eh?


----------



## bandit571

The Dungeon Woodshop is not set up to shoot any videos...so, we are safe there...I lack the proper camera set up, for one thing.

Thinking about building another one of these "Keepsake" boxes...








Looks simple enough? until you look at the ends...








Hmmmm...








Interesting...


----------



## pottz

Cricket said:


> Please stop this.


+1 give it a chance guys,it's been several hours.ive been trying everything and it's growing on me real fast.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> +1 give it a chance guys,it's been several hours.ive been trying everything and it's growing on me real fast.


Hey *pottzy*, don't freak out... that's called a head... not as in get ahead!

Agree with your +1 and ante it up to +2. 
It is better and I can use vino colours... what I can't stand is having to read (UGHH!), to get up to speed...


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Hey *pottzy*, don't freak out... that's called a head... not as in get ahead!
> 
> Agree with your +1 and ante it up to +2.
> It is better and I can use vino colours... what I can't stand is having to read (UGHH!), to get up to speed...


im not freakin out but ive seen some on the forum getting all sweaty ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- I know that you can do it. Think about all the cool videos that you can post. And colors and more colors(Vino red)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good night all-








*


----------



## RichT

There seems to be an interesting feature in this new system. If I unignore [removed], I can post on his thread. If I understand how things work, he won't see it, but those who aren't ignoring me will.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Top Max- I know that you can do it. Think about all the cool videos that you can post. And colors and more colors(Vino red)*


You beat me to most  The first time I learned about explosive fuel codes I was 8 or 9 yo. The insurance guy told dad he had to move the gas barrel 20 feet from the gargae or the policy was invalid. The second lesson was when I was 15. The instructor for the shop class was teaching acetylene welding and cutting. He said if the container was out of position, the safety devices would not operate properly.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Warm leatherette.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How Well Do You Know The History From 1900 to 1959?










How Well Do You Know The History From 1900 to 1959? Take The Challenge and Pass This Quiz!


How Well Do You Know The History From 1900 to 1959? Take The Challenge and Pass This Quiz! - These questions will test your knowledge...




www.triviaoasis.com


----------



## Cricket

RichTaylor said:


> There seems to be an interesting feature in this new system. If I unignore [removed], I can post on his thread. If I understand how things work, he won't see it, but those who aren't ignoring me will.


*Final Warning*
We do not discuss other members in this manner.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya! And the remains of the day to meself...

Hey, it is Pay Day, again.....have shopping to do, bills to pay....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EXPERIMENT picture size


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all- Day off from school but not a day off. Glad to see Top Max up and running with the new site.


----------



## BurlyBob

First cup of coffee down and I'm still trying to figure my way around the new system here. There are some things I like not quite sure about every thing. It will take some work getting use to the change. Looks like it's going to require a little more computer savvy.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

An interesting article on This Old House about the root-word (or suffix) DOM, the history and evolution of this word; as in Free-Dom, Dom-estic, Dom-inate, Dom-ain.This Old House: Dom- Sweet Dom-

As we all know, Freedom isnt Free as Speech used to be.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BurlyBob said:


> First cup of coffee down and I'm still trying to figure my way around the new system here. There are some things I like not quite sure about every thing. It will take some work getting use to the change. Looks like it's going to require a little more computer savvy.


Stick with it-- we need to see the "Big bench"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Almost done with the design I'll finish it up after running errands and lunch (?)


----------



## OzarkJim

You fine gentlemen sure are quiet. But since we can't talk amongst ourselves here about something that just happened without getting into trouble. Maybe we can talk about something old????? I'm old and retired. How about y'all?


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunting, this afternoon...some good things...and some that the vendor thought were Gold Plated...Film at 2300 hrs...

Today's bills are paid..groceries bought...82 HUMID degrees outside...sitting here in front of the AC Unit, for now...
May try to get the rest of those handles installed..only 5 more to do...shouldn't take TOO long, should it?


----------



## OzarkJim

May try to get the rest of those handles installed..only 5 more to do...shouldn't take TOO long, should it?
[/QUOTE]

Not if you have a good jig


----------



## northwoodsman

What happened to Fall? It's 99° today, and it's gonna hit 99° again tomorrow down here in the Dallas area. And it's humid for a change which brings that heat index way up. Mosquito's everywhere too.


----------



## bandit571

bandit571 said:


> Rust Hunting, this afternoon...some good things...and some that the vendor thought were Gold Plated...Film at 2300 hrs...
> 
> Today's bills are paid..groceries bought...82 HUMID degrees outside...sitting here in front of the AC Unit, for now...
> May try to get the rest of those handles installed..only 5 more to do...shouldn't take TOO long, should it?



Handles are all installed...5 gallon bucket to sit on...helped....it was the transition from standing to sitting, to standing back up that was that hard part...


----------



## bandit571

bandit571 said:


> Handles are all installed...5 gallon bucket to sit on...helped....it was the transition from standing to sitting, to standing back up that was that hard part...



Handles are done...last 3?








And the upper ones above these..








Busy corner, eh?


----------



## BurlyBob

Made it back from the eye doctor with pupils the size of dimes. Still wearing sunglasses in the house. I'm thinking it'll take another hour or so before they get back to normal. Looks like I've wasted another entire day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

View attachment 3853198

*Busy corner, eh?*
[/QUOTE]

*Yes...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BurlyBob said:


> Made it back from the eye doctor with pupils the size of dimes. Still wearing sunglasses in the house. I'm thinking it'll take another hour or so before they get back to normal. Looks like I've wasted another entire day.


*Necessary evil... May I say, as a diabetic- Protect the eyes...








*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Top Max-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> * Maybe we can talk about something old????? I'm old and retired. How about y'all?*


Yet I.m doing as well as could be expected. Here is a tool that helps 5 acorns from me...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *For Top Max-*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853213


Most electricians need that book for 3 way and god forbid a 4-way switches )


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Yet I.m doing as well as could be expected. Here is a tool that helps 5 acorns from me...
> View attachment 3853214


I have seen those somewhere. Would be a good add under the new top kitchen cabinets!!


----------



## OzarkJim

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> Most electricians need that book for 3 way and god forbid a 4-way switches )


Have to admit, I have never run into a 4 way switch setup. At what point is it easier to use relays?

The electrician and I actually used relays on the main lights of our church. You could switch on the lights with a normal switch at both the front and back of the Sanctuary but when those were off I had a control board that could set scenes (dim lights, move spot lights etc...).


----------



## OzarkJim

Ya know, Cricket deserves a great big giant Acorn for all the hard work on the change up. I would say all pitch in for something but how would ya do that on here??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A 4-way switch is to add more switch locations between 3-ways. I do not recall ever seeing one in a commercial building, just residential. One instance that did not work they had a double pole switch instead of a 4-way


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> Ya know, Cricket deserves a great big giant Acorn for all the hard work on the change up. I would say all pitch in for something but how would ya do that on here??


----------



## CommonJoe

Does anybody remember when everybody were friends?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

CommonJoe said:


> Does anybody remember when everybody were friends?


I remember... many years ago I had *one* friend🐣.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I remember... many years ago I had *one* friend🐣.


That is what happens when one is a genius...








I made friends with the acorns. Here is one for you


----------



## DS

northwoodsman said:


> What happened to Fall? It's 99° today, and it's gonna hit 99° again tomorrow down here in the Dallas area. And it's humid for a change which brings that heat index way up. Mosquito's everywhere too.


In Phoenix we say almost the exact same thing, except it goes more like this;

“It cooled down to 99 degrees outside. Fall must be almost here!”


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CommonJoe said:


> Does anybody remember when everybody were friends?


Ya! I had a couple hundred over the last 14 years if my foggy memory is correct


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I like that we can now* Like* the posts that we like, although the function is kinda teenagery and I will not use it.

Another cool new addition is the Strike-through feature, ctrl+S. Hey, that is not a bad name for a band!

And we can now Remove formatting too, whatever that means.

Red sky in morning, sailors take warning. Yay, I dont have to water all the plants that need watering, God will do it for me today. It is good I am not a sailor.

Friends are one thing. People you can trust without doubt, in any matter, are a whole nuther enchilada. They are very rare species, like the ancient gold coin laying out in the farmers field that seldom is found.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

OzarkJim said:


> You fine gentlemen sure are quiet. But since we can't talk amongst ourselves here about something that just happened without getting into trouble. Maybe we can talk about something old????? I'm old and retired. How about y'all?


Old stuff, like most of us, is way more interesting than stuff that isnt old yet. Amirite?
Definition of Old: when slippers become important add-ons.

Here is an Old topic we could talk about - without getting in "trouble" -

Who was the greatest female vocalist of all-time?

My vote - Aretha Franklin. You betta Think! Think!

Of course, Ella Fitzgerald tops all the Lists, but Aretha had more ooomph.
And Diana Ross was just, well, you know, or you dont.
Whitney Houston is up there too, she crashed and burned too early to achieve monumental stature.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I notices a while back some panic merchants carrying on about electricity supply with the gradual increased demand for EVs... Stop panicking, you've probably got a few of these in your modest household,








You can now go and buy a couple of EVs for all your kids and maybe one for the mistress.

To think, the power companies are trying to get me committed for my brilliant suggestion!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself...pills taken, waiting on BOTH eyeballs to fully wake up..

3+ Yard Sales to go and Plunder today...."the Game is a-foot, Watson!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> 3+ Yard Sales to go and Plunder today...*."the Game is a-foot, Watson!"*


* "The game is afoot. **Not a word! Into your clothes and come!”*

*







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I notices a while back some panic merchants carrying on about electricity supply with the gradual increased demand for EVs... Stop panicking, you've probably got a few of these in your modest household,
> View attachment 3853238
> 
> You can now go and buy a couple of EVs for all your kids and maybe one for the mistress.
> 
> To think, the power companies are trying to get me committed for my brilliant suggestion!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Who was the greatest female vocalist of all-time?*

My vote - Aretha Franklin. You betta Think! Think!


[/QUOTE]

Maria Callas- opera singer


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*California Will Allow Human Composting After Death to Combat Climate Change*
_
Citing the high CO2 emissions associated with cremation, the bill will give people the option to give their dead remains over to a process known as natural organic reduction (NOR) should they not want to be buried or cremated.
“The process involves placing the body inside a long, reusable steel container along with wood chips and flowers to aerate it – allowing microbes and bacteria to break down the remains,” according to the Daily Mail. “One month later, the remains will fully decompose and be turned into soil.”_

*Instead of cemeteries, we could have tree farms to visit...








*


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I was watching one of those "who dun it" investigator shows here awhile back and the searchers searched the whole (large) farm where they were very certain the body was burried 15-20 years earlier. (I forget the time frame).
and someone said; "we've searched the whole farm inch-by-inch and nothing" - - - one guy looked out into the vast empty farmland at one lone tree . . . . and said, did you look under that tree ??
Bingo - they found some of the remains of the person they were looking for and the case hinged off of that.
So, if someone jumped through all the red tape, I would imagine they might actually be able to do the "tree farm" idea and it would be a living memory of the loved one. (until the tree died). Then, that tree could be made into usuable lumber to make more keepsakes for family and friends.
Yes, there are already "organic cemeteries" around that burry you in a canvas sack with only a bare rock for the marker. But, a living tree to visit just seems to have a more emotional connection.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sure, DW. Opera singers are in a different league though. Lets not forget Julie Andrews either. 7 octaves range. I worked in her apartment in NYC. Tough cookie.


----------



## bandit571

There IS a young lady, who will turn 21 in December...that is rocking the music scene....Melodia Cristea...

A plane has been cleaned up, and sharpened..








Back when Gage Tool Co. was being controlled by Stanley Tool Works....This is a #4 sized smoother...9" long, with a 2" wide iron...


----------



## CommonJoe

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Who was the greatest female vocalist of all-time?*
> 
> My vote - Aretha Franklin. You betta Think! Think!


Not the greatest Vocalist, but I always liked the voice of Amy Winehouse


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## CommonJoe

I made this for you DW, just in case you are able to use it somewhere.


----------



## EricFai

You guys have been chatty the past few days. I made it to this world of the new site, taking me a bit to figure everything out, but so far liking it.

Ozark Jim - Did you have another handle on the old site? I am thinking yes. I have been searching for the buddies that i accumulated and found most, I think I am missing a few here.

Bandit the kitchen looks good.

Bob, I delt with that dilatation last month during the eye exam, i swear it took about 4 hours to get back to normal.

DW, that sign about being Blessed, looks great.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> You guys have been chatty the past few days. I made it to this world of the new site, taking me a bit to figure everything out, but so far liking it.
> 
> Ozark Jim - Did you have another handle on the old site? I am thinking yes. I have been searching for the buddies that i accumulated and found most, I think I am missing a few here.
> 
> Bandit the kitchen looks good.
> 
> Bob, I delt with that dilatation last month during the eye exam, i swear it took about 4 hours to get back to normal.
> 
> DW, that sign about being Blessed, looks great.



*Eric- glad to see you back with us...*


----------



## EricFai

What can I say, still a little lost here. And been busy with work too, started a deck this week.


----------



## BurlyBob

I just tried to post a few photos of the bench progress. Took forever to find the workbench smack down thread and then a real pain to figure out how to put some text in the post. It would be nice if there was a single chronological thread for everything. Seems like so much content is scattered around to various topics and a bit difficult to locate. It's going to take time getting use to this new system, at least for me.


----------



## pottz

northwoodsman said:


> What happened to Fall? It's 99° today, and it's gonna hit 99° again tomorrow down here in the Dallas area. And it's humid for a change which brings that heat index way up. Mosquito's everywhere too.


yeah mid 80's here going up to about 90 on sunday monday.and yeah the mosquitos are real bad right now.hell i got bit 3 times before i left work,in my office !!!!


----------



## pottz

BurlyBob said:


> I just tried to post a few photos of the bench progress. Took forever to find the workbench smack down thread and then a real pain to figure out how to put some text in the post. It would be nice if there was a single chronological thread for everything. Seems like so much content is scattered around to various topics and a bit difficult to locate. It's going to take time getting use to this new system, at least for me.





BurlyBob said:


> I just tried to post a few photos of the bench progress. Took forever to find the workbench smack down thread and then a real pain to figure out how to put some text in the post. It would be nice if there was a single chronological thread for everything. Seems like so much content is scattered around to various topics and a bit difficult to locate. It's going to take time getting use to this new system, at least for me.


dont worry we'll all get where we need to be or want to be.


----------



## pottz

is it just me or does it seem like everyone is being nicer to each other ? but will it last ? 😏 maybe because were all too busy trying to get used to the forum ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> is it just me or does it seem like everyone is being nicer to each other ? but will it last ? 😏 maybe because were all too busy trying to get used to the forum ?


*The site has done a terrific job on social control as compared to the last one. Today, 3 people that I have blocked posted both here and at the Patio. When my block people post and If I want to read it, then I have to click a box to see what they posted. I did see their post and next time it will be better to just continue. Again, Pottz it is not your imagination.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Astronomical fall began at 9:04 p.m. ET on *Thursday, September 22, 2022*, in the Northern Hemisphere, according to AccuWeather.* This time also marks the beginning of spring in the Southern Hemisphere.

Could this be why the Duck has been posting...*


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *The site has done a terrific job on social control as compared to the last one. Today, 3 people that I have blocked posted both here and at the Patio. When my block people post and If I want to read it, then I have to click a box to see what they posted. I did see their post and next time it will be better to just continue. Again, Pottz it is not your imagination.*


well there are no more blocks,just ignore ! im not gonna ignore anyone because that would mean i cant see what they say but everyone else can.besides cricket says she is gonna hand pick some members to help her moderate.who will that be,we shall see ! maybe the forum will be a much more mellow place ? believe it or not i would love that to happen. 😎 and why are you using this large type de ?


----------



## CommonJoe

Desert_Woodworker said:


> next time it will be better to just continue.


Don't be so rough on yourself DW


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> well there are no more blocks,just ignore ! im not gonna ignore anyone because that would mean i cant see what they say but everyone else can.besides cricket says she is gonna hand pick some members to help her moderate.*who will that be*,we shall see ! maybe the forum will be a much more mellow place ? believe it or not i would love that to happen. 😎 and why are you using this large type de ?


I vote for* ANATIDAEPHOBIA*!


----------



## CommonJoe

I like Janice Joplin also

Come on, share the love DW.


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I vote for* ANATIDAEPHOBIA*!


wasn't that dude banned on the old forum.i think he was a trouble maker ?


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> I like Janice Joplin also
> 
> Come on, share the love DW.


commonjoe steals the big prize #7000 😛 i knew a guy on the old forum that loved to do that !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> wasn't that dude banned on the old forum.i think he was a trouble maker ?


Seems like the greatest entities have always been victimised throughout the ages... nothing new. However, with blocking _verbotten_, you'd think old heroes could be *Lazurised*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anybody know how email notifications work? I thought I figured them out but they are not coming.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

"The growth of the Internet will slow drastically, as the flaw in Metcalfes Law becomes apparant: most people have nothing to say to eachother. By 2005 it will become clear that the Internet´s impact on the economy has been no greater than the Fax machine." Paul Krugman

Boy, was he wrong. But then anyone who is familiar with Krugman knows he is always wrong.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Netflix biggest competitor is Sleep
The Pharmaceutical Vultures biggest competitor is Excercise.
Coca Colas biggest competitor is Water.

Sleep. Excercise. Water.

They are all Free.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Netflix biggest competitor is Sleep
> The Pharmaceutical Vultures biggest competitor is Excercise.
> Coca Colas biggest competitor is Water.
> 
> Sleep. Excercise. Water.
> 
> They are all Free.


+1 good advice. Personally, I drink about 1 gallon of water a day, sleep about 8 hours and I don't need an alarm clock 
99% of the time, and my exercise is walking throughout the day a school. At 73 I am not the man that I used to be and never will be. I give thanks to God for the blessing that are given to me...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> Anybody know how email notifications work? I thought I figured them out but they are not coming.


I am going to need much more time to figure it out as well. Just about as time consuming as my CNC and Laser software...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America...








*


----------



## bandit571

Too blooody cold this morning...47 clear and sunny degrees, outside...this sort of thing keeps up, I might have to turn the furnace on....almost too cold out, to go on a Yard Sale hunt....

Pills taken...Morning to...."picked" a B&D 12V drill for a dollar bill,with a battery and the charger...waiting on the Battery to charge back up....hopefully it will come in handy around the house...for Honey-do stuff..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Too blooody cold this morning...47 clear and sunny degrees, outside...this sort of thing keeps up, I might have to turn the furnace on...*.almost too cold out, to go on a Yard Sale hunt....*
> 
> Pills taken...Morning to...."picked" a B&D 12V drill for a dollar bill,with a battery and the charger...waiting on the Battery to charge back up....hopefully it will come in handy around the house...for Honey-do stuff..



Less people better finds?


----------



## bandit571

Can't get the battery to charge up...only a dollar...may just toss the bloody thing. 

One sale, today...nada bought...

Might be a few days, before I can re-supply the Lumber Rack....as it is empty, at the moment...By that time, they MIGHT have the Blog section figured out, to where I can start a new one. We'll have to see how it goes...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CommonJoe said:


> I made this for you DW, just in case you are able to use it somewhere.
> View attachment 3853349


Thanks- nice acorn. It will be used keep an eye out for it...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1939 "Tat Mom"* I was focused on the paper wall covering...


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Can't get the battery to charge up...only a dollar...may just toss the bloody thing.
> 
> One sale, today...nada bought...
> 
> Might be a few days, before I can re-supply the Lumber Rack....as it is empty, at the moment...By that time, they MIGHT have the Blog section figured out, to where I can start a new one. We'll have to see how it goes...


check out (projects in progress ) it's for people that want to post their projects in the works.i think it's the closet thing to the old blog right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Desert_Woodworker said:


> I am going to need much more time to figure it out as well. Just about as time consuming as my CNC and Laser software...


A lot more effot and less convenience here vs the old LJ, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lots of recommendations to read ancient and closed threads too. I had one for Moke's but the closier was still the last post.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CommonJoe said:


> I like Janice Joplin also
> 
> Come on, share the love DW.


For the 7000th post...

Janis Joplin was *dubbed the first queen of rock 'n' roll*, and her voice is singular. She was rough around the edges, vulnerable and charismatic, and she paved the way for countless women in rock. Mid-1960s San Francisco was a mecca for counterculture musicians.


----------



## bandit571

Have been listening to Liliac...they have a lead singer that has been compared to Janis Joplin, Joan Jett, Ronnie James Dio ( Vinnie Appice even calls her MeloDio), has covered James Hatfeild,.....but, she can do a lot more than just cover other singers. Her name? Melodia( used to be just Melody) Cristea...part of a Family Band. 2 sisters, 3 brothers..band has been playing together for about the last 10 years....Totally Independent....Papa Liliac and his wife manage the whole operation. They have been invited to their THIRD KissKruise. They are currently working on bring out their third LP Album. And are about done with their latest tour.....with plans for a Tour in Europe next year.....

Melodia Cristea turns 21 this coming DEC 29th....


----------



## controlfreak

Someone that has a captivating voice I will never forget is Eva Cassidy. I woke up from a dead sleep when she came on Frontline or 60 minutes and bought three CD's the next day. Many others had the same reaction as I and said things like " I have found a new favorite" only to find out she had died years ago. A wonderful world is a great song to start with, she sung it live on her last night at blues ally right before she passed from cancer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Death of great singers that I miss...

Johnny Cash







*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The digital world is closer to failure and going back to paper. I received the second hacking alert this month today. This time it was bank statements ;(( I use several banks because of this. The first was cc data.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When Patsy Cline and Jim Reeves died I thought it was the end of music.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Joe- *love the custom acorn and will post it anytime that you talk about woodworking- 
Here are some other personal ones...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*4 Tape Measure Tricks (or things that you did not know)*








*I learned 4 new things today * 🔨


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max are you ready for night duty?







*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, didn't you know about those features when you wee a contractor?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> DW, didn't you know about those features when you wee a contractor?


Seriously, and add a professional cabinet maker... I used a different way to measure inside a "box". Let us see if any others wish to share.

*Schools as I remember from my youth







*


----------



## CommonJoe

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Seriously, and add a professional cabinet maker... I used a different way to measure inside a "box". Let us see if any others wish to share.


Depends on the size of the box. most of the time, I've done it enough to bend the tape at the corner and know what measurement to read. Bigger openings I will measure from one end and make a mark, then measure from the other end to the mark and add the 2 together.
Edit: I Never use the base of the tape


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How to Twist Electric Wire Together & Useful Tricks *






_*Top Max- anything to add?*_


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, Yeah, wirenuts  

I found Stanley tape bodies to be accurate.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Gud morgon, Dudes and Dudettes. The fall roses are coming out, things are looking rosey.

Wirenuts? Are those like corn-nuts but more copper wirey tasting?

Speaking of electricity:

The human brain is the most complex thing in the known universe. Known, by the human brain, of course.

The human brain uses a mere 20 watts of power.

It would take a nuclear reactor to power a computer the size of a city block (or two) to perform as the human brain does..

So the next time I screw up and am feeling stupid at least I can say, yeah, but can a super computer do that!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Is this the cutest thing you ever did see? This orangutang is the daycare nanny for four of these cubs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Romulus and Remus*










In Roman mythology, *Romulus* and *Remus* are twin brothers whose story tells of the events that led to the founding of the city of Rome


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Grrrrr... Up at 5 am... the body is following the work schedule...


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Yard Sale has been raided...MO to pay the rent ready to be mailed out. Jimmie Dean Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl has been nuked...am worn out...

Film in a little bit....son got a roll-around AC Unit...for $25.....I got a big green tub of Construction tools for $10...


----------



## bandit571

Photos, or it didn't happen....The AC Unit is up in Craig's room...no photos allowed. As for that Green Tub..








Doesn't really LOOK like it cost $10? Really...Broken latches and all? But..








When one lifts the lid....what wonders do you see?








I'm getting a bit too old for Concrete Work ( yes, there IS an age limit..) but some of this will come in handy around the house...May stash this out in the Shed...AFTER a thorough Inventory, of course. 

Knees and lower back set the age limit on doing Concrete/Masonry Work.....But, I can still erect form work with the best of them. I think there is a Blue BORG bucket out in the shed...all the trowels can be tossed into that....That Tool belt? Have to wait and see IF it fits my fat body...otherwise..toss in with the Trowels...

Stay tuned...


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *4 Tape Measure Tricks (or things that you did not know)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I learned 4 new things today * 🔨


Yep that woman has several good videos.


----------



## bandit571

So..this tub had a couple Lennox saws...well used..








Yet had a bucket's worth of Mason's tools...








Edgers, dividers,spoon/margin, pointer,even a brush to clean up with....and a used Mag, and a NEW Mag trowel

Couple rolls of "Form wire"....couple hacksaws..








Little black saw was tossed out. Bent and broke. 
But, what was he doing with ..








Smaller one is a 1-1/2" No.33400 Hmmm...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Those concrete tools are memories from the past for me... yet I still keep mine... Hmm may have to rethink...


----------



## pottz

i have a bunch myself,but will i ever use again,i hope not


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> i have a bunch myself,but will i ever use again,i hope not


Same here but I have the room and so many memories- I will keep them for now...


----------



## CommonJoe

I have a few as well, keep them in my "woodshed" (pun intended) along with my wet saw and tile tools. Never know when I might need them.


----------



## pottz

i rarely get rid of tools unless it's a duplicate or triplicate ! i do have a couople machines though that dont get used and i doubt ever will so i gotta let go.im out of room.


----------



## bandit571

Ok..there were 2 handsaws in the tub..








a 26" HK Porter wannabee..plate is bent, badly...plywood handle is starting to de-laminate...tossed away. Cleaned up the Stanley Tool Box saw...replaced with bolts on hand..sanded all the rust off the plate...will keep around as a construction lumber saw...plus anyone that wants to borrow a saw...there ya go. Will work on that hammer, next.

Handle is solid, just needs to have the metal part cleaned up...20 oz. Curved Claw...will come in handy around the house?









Master Mechanic #2 Phillips..meh....Weiss Snips..tossed...already one that works, this one was too rusted together, and someone burned the red handle covering off the other side. 100' clothe tape measure..for them BIG Jobs..hanging up in the shed. 

Big Orange Swanson Speedsquare? Will keep around, in the shed. The steel square? Has been cleaned up, curves flatten out, checked for square, adjust for square...Logo on it says Craftsman No. 39605 Made in USA
Other than that notch in the corner, it is a dead ringer for my Swanson Steel square..Photos when I get to them..









These 3....NIB Carbide 24 Tooth Combo Blade, and the 60 Carbide Finish blade will be cleaned up. The Steel was tossed away...So, IF & WHEN my Grandson returns my Circular saw that takes a 7-1/4" blade..I'll have 2 new-ish blades for it...Hmmm, when all the thin stuff I work with...maybe add the 60 tooth to my 8" Table saw?









Haven't decided on these 2 "saws" Might see about a brand new Lennox blade for the one...which one, though?
We also have some fancy Hacksaws to look over..








That little black handled one was tossed out...broke, can't get the bent blade out. I think I have a pack of NIB blades for the other two...Remember, I paid a whopping $10 for this tub, and everything in it...

The tool belt? Meh..one pouch was full of spikes, saved the nails, tossed the worn out rig. 

Have Laundry Detail, this evening...we'll see how things go..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CommonJoe said:


> I have a few as well, keep them in my "woodshed" (pun intended) along with my wet saw and tile tools. Never know when I might need them.


I forgot about my wet saw  There will be some house cleaning soon. I need to get rid of tool that I am unable to use...


----------



## CommonJoe

Desert_Woodworker said:


> I forgot about my wet saw  There will be some house cleaning soon. I need to get rid of tool that I am unable to use...


I'm still able, just takes longer. Starting to feel much weaker though. Arthur messing with the thumbs. Going to get them shot up on the 28th, helps with about 60% of the pain.


----------



## pottz

yeah i hear ya,i was up on top of the patio trellis this morning on my hands and knees trying to crawl on rough sawn cedar slats to attach some sun screen fabric.my time doing that is growing very short,and i dont like it 😞


----------



## Knockonit

i have a 40 ft container, full of left over tools from 40 plus years being a contractor, slowly selling off what i don't want to keep, which is a lot, all the scaffolding, concrete saws, and quickie saws went quick no pun intended, but they ran out the door, but the levels, both laser and normal bubble type are slow to go, generators the same seems all want the new style, all of them are 6500 up, each truck and trailer had a welder mig type, so have three to sell. oh well, a life time of tools, all on the chopping block, only took minutes to buy, life time to use, and another one to take pictures and post on sale sites, and then deal with idgits asking questions they should really think long and hard about asking. 
happy sat.
rj in az


----------



## OzarkJim

Knockonit said:


> i have a 40 ft container, full of left over tools from 40 plus years being a contractor, slowly selling off what i don't want to keep, which is a lot, all the scaffolding, concrete saws, and quickie saws went quick no pun intended, but they ran out the door, but the levels, both laser and normal bubble type are slow to go, generators the same seems all want the new style, all of them are 6500 up, each truck and trailer had a welder mig type, so have three to sell. oh well, a life time of tools, all on the chopping block, only took minutes to buy, life time to use, and another one to take pictures and post on sale sites, and then deal with idgits asking questions they should really think long and hard about asking.
> happy sat.
> rj in az


Shame your not close by. I might have to look at the MIG unit. 

Got a few things I am letting go of around here too. Feel like a hoarder when it comes to tools sometimes!


----------



## CommonJoe

When I closed down my commercial shop, and went to a one man band, I sold a lot of tools that I didn't think I would need again. Now the money I got for them is gone, and I'm out the tool. I learned it's not worth selling them, so now I just hang on to the ones I got.


----------



## EricFai

I have some of the tools which don't get used much, stored up on the loft, tiling tools, drywall tools, painting tools. If i was to sell them i would not get the money out of them. Then after selling them I would need them for a job.


----------



## pottz

my only reason to sell get rid of tools,machines is for space i need . one machine is a shaper i got from my dad.ive had it for several years and never even turned it on.i see no reason to keep it any longer. i gotta let go of sentiment !! 😪


----------



## pottz

sometimes we hang on out of love and respect,but you know my dad would say,son if you dont need or want it,sell it or donate,i wont be offended ! 😪


----------



## CommonJoe

pottz said:


> my only reason to sell get rid of tools,machines is for space i need . one machine is a shaper i got from my dad.ive had it for several years and never even turned it on.i see no reason to keep it any longer. i gotta let go of sentiment !! 😪


I had 2 shapers and a "Unique" (brand name) door making machine. I got rid of them after deciding to outsource my doors. Probably should have kept 1 shaper.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> View attachment 3853673


🤣


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all...


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Nite all...
> 
> View attachment 3853674


you want a tuck in......................ill send someone ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottz said:


> 🤣


Looks like a beagle, eh?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...except to the spider that bit me on my ankle, yesterday....right where the shoe's tongue rubs ....apparently, "she" was going through the neighborhood, and my shoe rubbed her the wrong way?

Pills taken, waiting on Jimmie Dean to deliver Breakfast #2...

Strange...whenever I let the two mutts out the door to do their thing, Sir Oliver the Tom Cat decides he has to go along...and even comes back in when they do....sometimes getting run over by the dogs, each way....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> you want a tuck in......................ill send someone ?



Too late up early...
How about a proper wake-up?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max remember these?








*


----------



## 987Ron

I always *sighed *when Dad wanted me to cut the weeks in the back lot.  Sorry could not help it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Top Max remember these?
> 
> View attachment 3853750
> *


Hard to forget them. I remember grandpa checking his sharpening by taking a couple of swipes across the lawn!


----------



## EricFai

Little shop time today, broke out the lathe and started a couple of handles (prototype for swap), sorry not posting photos. I think it will work, have to come up with a jig to make a long cut along the length of round and tapered stock. I think i have an idea which will work, ty it tomorrow.


----------



## CommonJoe

EricFai said:


> have to come up with a jig to make a long cut along the length of round and tapered stock. I think i have an idea which will work, ty it tomorrow.


Maybe something like this with the blade coming up in the center. Just add a hold down to the top to keep it from spinning.


----------



## EricFai

CommonJoe said:


> Maybe something like this with the blade coming up in the center. Just add a hold down to the top to keep it from spinning.
> View attachment 3853818


Thanks Joe, close, sorta of like that, but my stock is tapered and i need to cut just past center, I was thinking about putting one end into a hole to hold it in position at the narrow end, then the wider end resting on a sled, with a backing block, I also have sides to pinch the cylinder tight. Also the sled portion is going to be long enough to keep my fingers out of the way, just in case things decide to go south.

I use the above over on the bandsaw cutting vertical and I have also used the same setup on turning blanks of hardwoods.


----------



## northwoodsman

CommonJoe said:


> Maybe something like this with the blade coming up in the center. Just add a hold down to the top to keep it from spinning.
> View attachment 3853818


Joe, That's a great idea. I can see where that would work for cutting a tapered cylinder lengthwise because it would stay centered.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> Hard to forget them. I remember grandpa checking his sharpening by taking a couple of swipes across the lawn!


You amaze me with "old-time" experiences... These experiences seem just like yesterday but in today's world; the young see them as old, in reality, 1949 was a long time ago...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Full Measure with Sharyl Attkisson: Season 8, Episode 3 asks a third of us, U.S., with college degrees are we any smarter? She shows how the Amish build wealth with 8th-grade education and without high-priced diplomas. The guy she interviewed said no one he knew was unemployed and did not have a good job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Desert_Woodworker said:


> You amaze me with "old-time" experiences... These experiences seem just like yesterday but in today's world; the young see them as old, in reality, 1949 was a long time ago...


I was raised on a farm with real horsepower. Gip and Roany were the team until they got too old. Then dad broke a team of mules to the harness to do fieldwork.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, what do you think about grandpa taking a couple of swipes on the lawn to check his sharpening? I worked with scythes enough to be impressed at that level of accuracy!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> DW, what do you think about grandpa taking a couple of swipes on the lawn to check his sharpening? I worked with scythes enough to be impressed at that level of accuracy!


+1 It was a tool. A tool that kept him alive and so on... Also I like the Amish post


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> .... I remember grandpa....





Desert_Woodworker said:


> You amaze me with "old-time" experiences... These experiences seem just like yesterday but in today's world; the young see them as old, in reality, 1949 was a long time ago...


Don't we all... unfortunately *we're* that *grandpa* now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Don't we all... unfortunately *we're* that *grandpa* now.


----------



## bandit571

I have no knowledge of either of my Grandpas.....Mr. Dorsey died before my Mom was even married...Grandpa Marion Lewis Newman was killed by a Passenger Train at Morgan Tower in Quincy, Ohio..in 1955, 2 years after I was born...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck-* What I like best are these 50-60 yr olds here and carrying on with their stories... stories that I used to be able to do, and when I got older I have adapted by making changes... Yes, the physical limitations but keep the mind open and enjoy what you have.

Also, remember to keep up with your health... especially your* Colonoscopy.

Mind Body Soul*


----------



## CommonJoe

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Also, remember to keep up with your health... especially your* Colonoscopy.
> 
> Mind Body Soul*


*Mind, Body, and Hole*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> I have no knowledge of either of my Grandpas.....Mr. Dorsey died before my Mom was even married...Grandpa Marion Lewis Newman was killed by a Passenger Train at Morgan Tower in Quincy, Ohio..in 1955, 2 years after I was born...


You have shared before and like the one above- your history- interesting stuff

Also when fellow family members get killed or die by strange circumstances those stories stick with me. I had a second cousin, 67 retired, wealthy, and only to die while snow mobling in front of his lakeside home.

In order to balance those thoughts I teach which has been beneficial...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CommonJoe said:


> *Mind, Body, and Hole*


I love the new "strike-out key ( Cnt + S )" on this new site...


----------



## CommonJoe

I can joke because I have had 3 of them myself. Lost my father to colon cancer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CommonJoe said:


> I can joke because I have had 3 of them myself. Lost my father to colon cancer.


Of course- Duh I just got it











I was waiting for the Duck who is very knowledgeable on this topic to "drop" in...

I was serious about the "strike- key"  🔨


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*FIVE REASONS TO EMBRACE OLD AGE WITH A TECH SMILE*

Interesting tech items to assist...









Five Reasons to Embrace Old Age with a Tech Smile - Yanko Design


Sagging skin, weak eyesight and aging bones are not my primary concerns for old-age. I am more curious to know if technology advancements will match my expectations. However the reality is that, as we age from this present moment, we will always be in sync with technology and its latest...




www.yankodesign.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite all-*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

CommonJoe said:


> I can joke because I have had 3 of them myself. Lost my father to colon cancer.


Know the feeling... my bum is 1 foot under my nose... wish my ******************** didn't stink.


----------



## bandit571

"Good night Irene, goodnight Irene....I'll see you in my Zzzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry, you didn't know your grandpa's bandit.

DW, A few years ago there was an article about high school grads who now can not pass the 8th-grade test when that was the highest level most went to.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

History was made in Italy yesterday. Or, as my grandma would say - It-Lee. The people said: No More!
I would like to say more and wont because I might get a demerit, or sent to the Principles office, or something worser.
I sure dont want my Market Place Rating of zero to get any worser.


----------



## 987Ron

Knew both of my Grandfathers and they were a good and great influence. Never knew my Great Grandfathers but the stories and their life was a positive influence as well. The Great Grandmothers and Grandmothers taught me how much family is needed and desired. Also just plain caring. Love.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* let us just say it was Meloni Italy's first female premier, who is conservative (history),


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*CO2 Has Almost No Effect on Global Temperature, Says Leading Climate Scientist*
_One of the great drivers of continual changes in the climate is heat exchange within both the atmosphere and the Earth’s surface. Current understanding of the entire picture is limited, and it seems the opportunity has been taken to fill this gap by blaming carbon dioxide almost entirely for the recent gentle warming_*. 

to be continued...*









CO2 Has Almost No Effect on Global Temperature, Says Leading Climate Scientist


Infowars: There's a War on for your Mind!




www.infowars.com





The paper has been published by the Global Warming Policy Foundation (GWPF) and is written by meteorologist William Kininmonth, a former consultant to the World Meteorological Organisation’s Commission for Climatology and former head of the Australian Government’s National Climate Centre.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For our Walmart fans...*

*Woman Has Epic Meltdown At Walmart –*








Infowars Article


Infowars: There's a War on for your Mind!




www.infowars.com






(By the way, Walmart has the best electric shopping carts IMO)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Off to school to teach the future of America, on my 73rd birthday. Then after school, I'll visit my Mom in assisted living...

I am blessed...


----------



## bandit571

Monday? Monday?? Meh, wake me up when Tuesday gets here....Dungeon Woodshop is closed on Mondays....

56 chilly, but SUNNY degrees outside...


----------



## 1thumb

bandit571 said:


> Monday? Monday?? Meh, wake me up when Tuesday gets here....Dungeon Woodshop is closed on Mondays....
> 
> 56 chilly, but SUNNY degrees outside...


New breakfast idea for you. Enjoy!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Canned hamburgers, party style. Yum. Oh, rats and bats - offer only *good* in the USA. Darnit. And 50cents for the new type sandwich toaster, too. What a deal.

Happy happy Birthday, DW!!!!!

Time to walk the D-O-G. When I get back, or maybe tomorrow, I will tell a great story about my Great Grandfather (Mothers side).


----------



## 987Ron

Happy Birthday DW. Cake and Candles for sure. Your getting up there with some of us old codgers......you know we are older than dirt. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## DS

bandit571 said:


> I have no knowledge of either of my Grandpas.....Mr. Dorsey died before my Mom was even married...Grandpa Marion Lewis Newman was killed by a Passenger Train at Morgan Tower in Quincy, Ohio..in 1955, 2 years after I was born...


I happen to have a subscription to newspapers.com and found the headline pretty easy.
I am pretty big into genealogy. Let me know if it is okay to post it here, or not.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy birthday, DW. Hope candles do not burn the cake before you get them blown out  

My first and second-grade teacher's husband's first name was Roany. I couldn't understand why he had a horse's name


----------



## Cricket

DS251 said:


> I happen to have a subscription to newspapers.com and found the headline pretty easy.
> I am pretty big into genealogy. Let me know if it is okay to post it here, or not.


That is seriously cool.


----------



## DS

Even though it is public information, I would like bandit to say it is okay before I post it.

Apparently his grandfather worked for the railroad and was on a rail car servicing the tracks and was hit by a locomotive. Someone miscommunicated.


----------



## bandit571

Post away....


----------



## DS

Here you go










bandit571 said:


> Post away....


----------



## DS

Just saw and read the other story on the page where a salesman took a 2 year old black bear on trade for a mobile home trailer. Heheh. Too funny


----------



## bandit571

Carl H. Newman is/was my Dad. Brother John died in 1957.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DS251, Do you have any famous relatives in your past?


----------



## DS

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> DS251, Do you have any famous relatives in your past?


As a matter of fact I do. But it is a long list.

The Reverend John Fuller was exiled from England for his religious beliefs and came to America on the Mayflower.
At least 10 US presidents can claim him as their ancestor as can I.

Several ancestors fought in the revolutionary war and one was imprisoned for a while with George Washington and aided in his historic jail break.

I have great grandfathers who fought on both sides of the civil war. One went north to Illinois to join the Union Army only to face his two step brothers who were fighting for the confederacy at the battle of Shiloh just 10 miles from his home.

There are several inventors, including the commonly held inventor of the color television set, Philo Farnsworth.

Those are some of the highlights


----------



## EricFai

DW, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Hope you had a wonderful day and a good visit with your Mom.


----------



## EricFai

DS251, looks like a cool site. May have to look into that deeper.


----------



## EricFai

Put a jig together tonight, to cut a deep cut into a turning the length of the turning which was tapered. It worked, so the prototype was a sucess.

Still need to figure out the photos, rats.


----------



## DS

Happy 73rd Birthday DW. 

todays quickie boss project was for a children’s wing of an autism center.
They needed plywood hearts that will be painted bright colors and placed on the walls.

I had about an hour of CAD/CAM time and about 15 minutes on the CNC.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DS251

I am not the genealogist, my bride is. She worked on it full-time for about 5 years after I no longer needed a receptionist for our business and she decided to take a job at the elementary school. I have a Mayflower ancestor too, *Mary Chilton*, the first woman off. She was just 13 years old. When we were at Plymouth Plantation I was told it is estimated that ¾ of Americans have a connection to the Mayflower. Going back 15 generations you have over 131,000 direct line ancestors. Most are probably not able to make the connection. 

On my mom’s mom's side, my ancestors read like a who’s who list in colonial America. I have witch connections to Salem, signers of the Declaration, the Civil War, and it goes on and on. They are not all grandparents, some cousins and uncles. Anyway, my bride and I are 29th cousins from King Henry, Alexander the Great’s son.

I did a lot of helping with research from time to time. 2 of my grandpas donated corn to the purchase of the land to establish Stamford, CT. She had me looking for ancestor stories in a history book. One thing that caught my attention was 2 boys brought before the magistrate for running in the street and throwing rocks in the pond on the Sabbath. It never said what their punishment was or named the boys. Another thing I'll never forget is kids walking to school in the early 1700s a few miles from Philadelphia were required to walk in large groups or be accompanied by an adult because of wolves!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I'm the *Son of a Hungarian Fern Cutter.*.. we were poor as there are *no ferns* in Hungary and consequently my old man was unemployed.
Maybe there were ferns initially, but then my grandfather must have been bloody good at his job and eradicated them, driving his descendants into the poor house.
If there are any ferns in Hungary now... that's because the *Ruskies* drove my old man out of the country back in 1956.

I do know some shady people and I believe all Aussies descended from criminals.


----------



## northwoodsman

I don't have any famous descendants related to the founding of this country. I did a genealogy search a few years back through Ancestry.com. I did the DNA testing for a very specific reason. It provided me in less than 14 days what I had been searching for over 50 years for so it worked. I would caution people about DNA testing however - 1) be prepared for the results and future findings, 2) make sure your family is prepared for the results and doesn't have anything to hide.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian
Ron
Eric
Top Max
DS

Thank you for the birthday wishes yesterday. It is a true blessing to live at my age and have a Mother at 95, who can still talk and communicate with me. I give thanks to God for these and all the blessings that are given to me.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...47 mostly cloudy degrees outside...not quite ready for this cold weather (where's me coat!) Jimmie Dean not helping much to warm me up. extra pill this morning, to counteract that spider bite...

Photo shoot this morning...kind of a mixed bag of stuff. Trying to get ahold of me Hardwood supplier...as the shop is out of lumber...

The Boss decided that she was cold, this morning...so..the furnace has been "fired up" for the first time since last Spring...will make the Gas Company happy..


----------



## bandit571

back in the 1700s, an Irish Family got off a boat in Crown Colony Conn. Then slowly moved west and North, to where Delaware County, New York area is now...around 1790, Abner Newman's son bought Government Land out in the Ohio Territory and moved his family by boat and wagons ( along with 3 other Families)...landing in Marietta, OH. about 1792. 

Settled on 1000 acres in what is now Logan County, Ohio about 1796. 

About 1818, a son was born (one of many...and a few Daughters) Name: Harrison Newman...
Around 1822, a circuit rider for a Mr. Wesley, a Methodist Minister...arrived. The Newman Friends establish one of the first Methodist Churches IN Logan County, at Mount Olive Chapel...in a log cabin on the Newman Homestead...(back then, you went armed..and on the lookout for the local Shawnee)...

later, Harrison also had a few sons and daughters...one of whom was named Perry Newman. Perry enlisted in the Union Army about 1864...was mustered back out in 1865. He also got married, and raised a few Brats...3 sons...one of whom was Grandpa Lew...

near as I can figure, my son is the 7th generation of that Irish Family....come a long way from the Coal Mines in Ireland.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Increase in prices blamed on inflation? I ponder how much the increases are due to shoplifting.*

*Best Buy, Home Depot Lock Up Goods to Fight Theft*
With theft attempts elevated from pre-pandemic levels, stores are grappling with how to stop the problem without turning off shoppers and investors
Best Buy, Home Depot Lock Up Goods to Fight Theft

*Back in the day...







*


----------



## moke

bandit571 said:


> back in the 1700s, an Irish Family got off a boat in Crown Colony Conn. Then slowly moved west and North, to where Delaware County, New York area is now...around 1790, Abner Newman's son bought Government Land out in the Ohio Territory and moved his family by boat and wagons ( along with 3 other Families)...landing in Marietta, OH. about 1792.
> 
> Settled on 1000 acres in what is now Logan County, Ohio about 1796.
> 
> About 1818, a son was born (one of many...and a few Daughters) Name: Harrison Newman...
> Around 1822, a circuit rider for a Mr. Wesley, a Methodist Minister...arrived. The Newman Friends establish one of the first Methodist Churches IN Logan County, at Mount Olive Chapel...in a log cabin on the Newman Homestead...(back then, you went armed..and on the lookout for the local Shawnee)...
> 
> later, Harrison also had a few sons and daughters...one of whom was named Perry Newman. Perry enlisted in the Union Army about 1864...was mustered back out in 1865. He also got married, and raised a few Brats...3 sons...one of whom was Grandpa Lew...
> 
> near as I can figure, my son is the 7th generation of that Irish Family....come a long way from the Coal Mines in Ireland.


My Grandfather and Grandma brought my Dad to America as a 2 year old from Germany. How they got to South Dakota I don't know, but they got there because there was free land...the key word to my Grandpa being free. He worked in Berlin as a brick maker and he had muscles in places that I don't have places....he was a farmer...kind of, but a huge drinker and when he drank he got into fights....as a big guy he was a force to be reckoned with. He was always kind to me, my Dad, and his wife though...
I was in South Dakota last year about this time and I was introduced to a fellow that was 98 years old and remembered them....not sure I was glad to hear all this.


----------



## bandit571

54 RAINY degrees outside, and..outside the North window..








Pea sized hail...we having a gulley-washer at the moment..south window?








Little balls of ice, everywhere.. not a good day to go get a supply of Lumber....


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My Great Grandpa, Carl William Smith ( Mother´s side), died before I was born. I only heard a few stories about him. He did his stint in The War to end All Wars, when cousins went to Europe to kill cousins, came back and didnt do much of note afterward. He was a carpenter, worked off-n-on for a local contractor; but didnt do much carpentering, as I guess the War messed him up some. So when my Great Grandma needed something done around the house, she would hire the local contractor, and the contractor would put my Great Grandpa on the job - at his own house! The way my Great Grandma told that story was funny, except she wasnt trying to be funny.
So anyway, everyone in Hopewell knew my Great Grandfather, as he was someone "you should know" before the War. Fast forward some years, and every afternoon he would make his way to the local saloon, which was about a block from his house on Main Street, maybe a 3 minute walk, just past the graveyard and the small church where George Washington camped for a night on his retreat from defeat in Brooklyn. Great Grandpa never walked though, always drove whatever car he had. He would sit at the bar until just about supper time, and then drive home - stinkin drunk. It was common knowledge in town that at this general time of the day No One should park on that one-block section of the street! because Mr. Smith would be, at some point, meandering down the road and belligerent of the highway code.
My Great Grandma, Granny Smith, as I knew her, was a nurse. And during the war, she was nanny for the slew of children whose mother´s had to work because their husbands were over-seas. She nursed many a baby in her rocking chair - and I have that rocking chair here, and dont ever let anyone sit in it!!! My Grandmother, Agnes Smith, was also a nurse; and during the second War to end All Wars, she did the same as her mother and looked after children. Many babies were nursed in this chair, and I treasure it most of all the things I have.


----------



## DS

northwoodsman said:


> I don't have any famous descendants related to the founding of this country. I did a genealogy search a few years back through Ancestry.com. I did the DNA testing for a very specific reason. It provided me in less than 14 days what I had been searching for over 50 years for so it worked. I would caution people about DNA testing however - 1) be prepared for the results and future findings, 2) make sure your family is prepared for the results and doesn't have anything to hide.


Yes. Genetic genealogy does not respect family secrets!
Recently I was chasing down a group called a dna cluster in my dna match list only to discover that my great uncle, who was a confirmed batchelor his entire life had a child no one knew about.
I have a whole new group of 2nd cousins now.

Also, just now researching another person who may be my 1st cousin that no one ever knew about. 
Mom thinks, that of her brothers, it may be her oldest brother’s kid.
His grandson recently tested and soon we will know for sure, (or not).


----------



## bandit571

Lumber Run has been completed...24 bft of Ash, and 8 bft of Spalted Maple...$25...Most of the 1x6 Ash had to be cut, to fit in the Chevy Equinox 

One of the Maple 1 x6 did fit...the other one lost about 2' (which also went into the Chevy)
Maple is 3/4...the Ash is still a bit rough at 7/8" thick...

I am now tired and sore from loading the Chevy, AND then un-loading the stack into the house..

Letting it sit there a few days, to get used to the house. I'm bushed....


----------



## CommonJoe

How is that 🕷 bite doing Bandit? 
We have a lot of black widows, but I have never been bitten by one. Usually see them in the corner of the garage or out in the shed. They usually run and hide and aren't a problem. We have some brown recluses around, luckily I have never run into one. Their bites are nasty!


----------



## bandit571

Bite still looks ugly, about the size of a silver dollar.....and itchy....Urgent Care treated it, have some big green horse pills to take...If no improvement over the next 2 days...back to the ER, again...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Thanks for the stories on the Genealogy Guys, they are always interesting. Years ago my father traced the family name back to 1500 Scottland, very interesting. After he passed my brother transfered the records into a web site. Following his passing the domain was up for sale. I still have all of the hard copies of the research and photos, (4 boxes worth, to be passed on to my Son).


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> How is that 🕷 bite doing Bandit?
> We have a lot of black widows, but I have never been bitten by one. Usually see them in the corner of the garage or out in the shed. They usually run and hide and aren't a problem. We have some brown recluses around, luckily I have never run into one. Their bites are nasty!


sounds like a brown recluse,my MIL got bitten by one once,took some medical treatment to heal it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My bride has about 60,000 names on Ancestry. She has researched grandkids' other sides of the family. She has gotten lots of contacts over the years. One of her cousins, uncles, aunts, and cousins will not admit are family. One of my second cousins contacted her. The cousin said I am the only blood relative she has ever met last fall when she came to visit. She said she will meet her father or an uncle this year. You have to be careful on Ancestry. When a person is listed as his own grandfather it is suspicious. My wife verifies everything she found on Ancestry with two sources the way she researched before the internet. One thing she found is the headstone info on a hilltop private gravesite on a farm in Ohio. Her research told her it had to be in one of 3 sites in that area. It was my family connection to the Mayflower. When she put it on Ancestry it became very popular.

We were in Missouri visiting her family. One of the cousins told her directions to visit great-grandpa’s grave site. He added there are 13 Snelson boys in unmarked graves from the Civil War on that hilltop with grandpa.

One of my great-aunts did the paperwork to join the Daughters of the Revolution. She did not join and the paperwork was lost. The info was in a family bible. A great uncle moved to Nebraska, had a house fire that burned the family bible, then returned to Iowa. There were so many courthouse fires in early America most records have been destroyed. Too many are lost in family bibles too.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber Run...The Photos...








Start at the bottom...these are all 1 x 6s...








With a stop at the 4' mark...8 pc of 1 x 6 Ash...the rest are between 5' and 6' long..
Grain detail: Ash..








Camera kept trying to turn things a reddish colour...the Ash is still skip-planed rough..the Maple has been planed to 3/4" thickness...had to cut one of the boards a bit..








Again, the camera wanted things a bit redder than they are...








This is a bit closer to what they look like....these are about 7/8" thick...
Before all the cutting to fit in my car's trunk, there were 8 [email protected]$3 a board...about 32 bft total...for $25...

Letting these sit a few days, while I figure out what to build with them...I looked through all of the boards, and only found one of these...








One lousy knot, in all of that Lumber? I think I can work around that..


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Lumber Run...The Photos...
> View attachment 3854147
> 
> Start at the bottom...these are all 1 x 6s...
> View attachment 3854148
> 
> With a stop at the 4' mark...8 pc of 1 x 6 Ash...the rest are between 5' and 6' long..
> Grain detail: Ash..
> View attachment 3854149
> 
> Camera kept trying to turn things a reddish colour...the Ash is still skip-planed rough..the Maple has been planed to 3/4" thickness...had to cut one of the boards a bit..
> View attachment 3854150
> 
> Again, the camera wanted things a bit redder than they are...
> View attachment 3854151
> 
> This is a bit closer to what they look like....these are about 7/8" thick...
> Before all the cutting to fit in my car's trunk, there were 8 [email protected]$3 a board...about 32 bft total...for $25...
> 
> Letting these sit a few days, while I figure out what to build with them...I looked through all of the boards, and only found one of these...
> View attachment 3854152
> 
> One lousy knot, in all of that Lumber? I think I can work around that..


all that for 25 bucks,damn !!!!!!😣


----------



## EricFai

Nice little lumber run Bandit, and a great price to boot.


----------



## DS

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> My bride has about 60,000 names on Ancestry. She has researched grandkids' other sides of the family. She has gotten lots of contacts over the years. One of her cousins, uncles, aunts, and cousins will not admit are family. One of my second cousins contacted her. The cousin said I am the only blood relative she has ever met last fall when she came to visit. She said she will meet her father or an uncle this year. You have to be careful on Ancestry. When a person is listed as his own grandfather it is suspicious. My wife verifies everything she found on Ancestry with two sources the way she researched before the internet. One thing she found is the headstone info on a hilltop private gravesite on a farm in Ohio. Her research told her it had to be in one of 3 sites in that area. It was my family connection to the Mayflower. When she put it on Ancestry it became very popular.
> 
> We were in Missouri visiting her family. One of the cousins told her directions to visit great-grandpa’s grave site. He added there are 13 Snelson boys in unmarked graves from the Civil War on that hilltop with grandpa.
> 
> One of my great-aunts did the paperwork to join the Daughters of the Revolution. She did not join and the paperwork was lost. The info was in a family bible. A great uncle moved to Nebraska, had a house fire that burned the family bible, then returned to Iowa. There were so many courthouse fires in early America most records have been destroyed. Too many are lost in family bibles too.


So, a cool thing with AncestryDNA is you can validate your family tree with science.
The DNA don’t lie.

if your cousin’s dna and your dna triangulate to a common ancestor, you can pretty much guarantee the paper trail is correct.
If the dna trail doesn’t follow the paper trail, there is literal trouble in Denmark. (If you are from Denmark that is)

I’ve grown up with the mystery of my 2x great grandfather’s unknown parents since I can remember. My Aunts and mother worked on it ever since I can remember.
In my early 30’s I thought I would give it a go, only to retrace the same old same old that they dealt with.

With dna, I went from zero new leads to 44,000 new leads. I am four years (and 11,000+ Of the 44,000 names cleared ) into it now and have cleared out tons of bad information that was throwing everyone off. I am nearing the end of that journey and still waiting for the day we solve the mystery.
In the mean time, I helped my brother in law find his biological parents and found my 2x great grandfather’s sister, found several new cousins, helped a coworker prove a family rumor that her grandmother had her father by the next door neighbor and I’m still making discoveries everyday. (Dang. I just realized I sound like a commercial)


it has been truly life changing for me.


----------



## bandit571

it is amazing just how many Newmans there are....we have been very, very busy.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DS251, It sounds like you have a lot of experience. I'm not sure how many contacts were DNA and how many were family tree discoveries. When my wife started she did not know the correct spelling of her grandparents' last name. She was inspired by Roots. She did a lot of research in the Mormon libraries, courthouses, and national archives back then. She eventually got us traced to William the Conqueror and beyond. Several lines into the 14 and 1500s in Europe. Some ancestors are disgusting due to their ruling over the working class. She just spent about a year converting the records to digital. There were 2 or 3 12 feet long shelves full of notebooks and a file cabinet stuff full. I had a cousin that did my paternal line before my wife started. That saved a lot of tme


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottz said:


> all that for 25 bucks,damn !!!!!!😣


Sounds too good to be true


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, cool here this am 60, light breeze. Glad I finished all the pressure washing of the patio area yesterday. Pressure washing is no fun at all. One of the "Joys" of home ownership and having a wife who is a clean freak. High today 74. Get the Parkas out. 

Looks like Petey is due for a bit of a breeze, wish him well. We are going to get only a slight brush from Ian Gusts to 30-35 and rain later in the week. Should be no problem this far north as it looks like the new path is below us. That could change. 

Lived in Tampa area for 30 years. The Weather Chanel guy had his storm coat on yesterday while giving his report from Tampa, bet he was sweating under it. No wind and temps were in the high 70s or low 80s with humidity. TV is so stupid at times. 

Finishing up 10 more little trucks for the charity today. Have a small box to finish up as well, not for the charity. Picture of the box when I finish it, maybe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hurricanes = Lumber prices to increase







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Cost for a TV set-
Yesterday  *In the early 1970s a good, 21-inch console color television might cost you $500. In today's money that would be around $3300. A good tabletop set might be $350, or about $2200 today. 







*Today
TCL Class 5-Series 4K Roku TV (65-Inch, Model 65S555)
Deal price: $550; street price: $700*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

987Ron said:


> TV is so stupid at times.


Nope, TV is stupid all the time! That is why (they) want everyone to have one. We havent had a proper TV for at least 15 years. If we do a movie night we stream it on my very large computer monitor.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Four Arguments for the Elimination of Television*
A total departure from previous writing about television, this book is the first ever to advocate that the medium is not reformable. Its problems are inherent in the technology itself and are so dangerous -- to personal health and sanity, to the environment, and to democratic processes -- that TV ought to be eliminated forever. 








I read this book many years ago, a must-read in my library. Its main purpose is that it is a marketing tool for products and the most dangerous thing about it is that images are embossed into your brain. Think back to your favorite commercial or program; now try to erase it from your memory.


----------



## 987Ron

Do not watch much TV. Record the things I might want to watch. F! racing, etc. Playback allows high speed past the commercials and interruptions. For fun some kids timed various things on an NFL football game. The lowest was the actual play, snap to tackle. More time spent etween plays, standing around, penalties etc. The most time was commercials and TV broadcasting company ads and items pushing other things to watch.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wasnt picking on you personally, Ron. A good chunk of my childhood is defined by the TV shows I watched, The Munsters, Addams Family, Welcome Back Kotter, WKRP in Cinncinati, Gilligans Island, The Fonz, All in the Family, I Love Lucy, F Troop, Rat Patrol, you name it; plus all the Loony Toons. Then , late night was Creature Feature, Twilight Zone, Sat Night Live, SCTV, and Fridays. But I was also the type of kid who ate breakfast and was then gone until dinner time, always outside and usually up to no good.

Nowadays the TV is portable, you see all the kids with them seemingly connected directly to their hands at all times, and checking in every 30 seconds, as though they cannot exist without.

A more correct term for these devices would be:* Pacifier.*

Like DW says, TV is a marketing tool and nothing more, either products you didnt know you needed or wanted, or information that is meant to steer minds in a particular direction that is not in their best interest.

Like recently, that thing that happened, and (they) are blaming it on you know who. Well, you know who didnt do it, (they) did.


----------



## bandit571

I'm soaked, legs are cramping up...90 minutes of shoptime, today...1x6 x6'5" plank has been sawn, ripped, and resawn

Film when I get to it...have 2 pieces at 5/8" thick..by 6" wide, by 12" long....have 2 sides (and a spare) at 9/16" by 4" by 12" long, and 2 ends at 9/16" x 4" x 6" long...

53 cloudy, humid degrees outside. AC Unit has been put away until next year...


----------



## moke

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Four Arguments for the Elimination of Television*
> A total departure from previous writing about television, this book is the first ever to advocate that the medium is not reformable. Its problems are inherent in the technology itself and are so dangerous -- to personal health and sanity, to the environment, and to democratic processes -- that TV ought to be eliminated forever.
> View attachment 3854191
> 
> 
> I read this book many years ago, a must-read in my library. Its main purpose is that it is a marketing tool for products and the most dangerous thing about it is that images are embossed into your brain. Think back to your favorite commercial or program; now try to erase it from your memory.


Good luck with that......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hurricane Ian...*










*Electric Vehicles Powerless During Hurricanes*








Electric Vehicles Powerless During Hurricanes


Almost a week after Hurricane Ida, 640,000 customers, or more than one quarter of Louisiana households, are still without power and unable to recharge any electric vehicles they might own.




www.forbes.com


----------



## bandit571

Reason I'm soaked?








Involved a few of this sort of cuts..








Have two ends resawn, and 2 sides..








all resawn to 9/16" thick....they used to be 3/4" thick...

Will hand plane them smooth, tomorrow..maybe..








Also have 3 more to resaw...








But NOT anymore, today....also had to cross cut all of these..








With this old Disston D-100....the "100" is inside of a big "D" on the etch..
Working on a "Journal" of how a fancy box will be built...








Plan wasn't laying flat on the bench at the time...

Equal parts Tonic, Gin, and Mountain Dew Zero...TALL glass...


----------



## bandit571

Ok, that was weird....it tried to double post that entry....with an error banner across the screen? Site has an "Echo"?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Four Arguments for the Elimination of Television*
> A total departure from previous writing about television, this book is the first ever to advocate that the medium is not reformable. Its problems are inherent in the technology itself and are so dangerous -- to personal health and sanity, to the environment, and to democratic processes -- that TV ought to be eliminated forever.
> View attachment 3854191
> 
> 
> I read this book many years ago, a must-read in my library. Its main purpose is that it is a marketing tool for products and the most dangerous thing about it is that images are embossed into your brain. Think back to your favorite commercial or program; now try to erase it from your memory.


Socil media is exponentially worse


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Hurricane Ian...*
> View attachment 3854238
> 
> 
> 
> *Electric Vehicles Powerless During Hurricanes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric Vehicles Powerless During Hurricanes
> 
> 
> Almost a week after Hurricane Ida, 640,000 customers, or more than one quarter of Louisiana households, are still without power and unable to recharge any electric vehicles they might own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


It will get worse. 
*First all-new, electric commuter airplane takes flight at Moses Lake*








First all-new, electric commuter airplane takes flight at Moses Lake


Eviation’s all-electric prototype plane made its first flight Tuesday. The design of the production models will differ substantially. Certification is 5 years out.




www.seattletimes.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Looks and sounds like a good Cardio Bandit.


----------



## EricFai

Third day this week, making progress on a deck build (19' x 15'), post, beams, deck frame, more post. The plan is for a metal roof above.

I haul the lumber, cut, and assemble, even dig the footers and poured. Still a couple of holes to do, for a small landing to the right, then steps.


----------



## therealSteveN

bandit571 said:


> I'm soaked, legs are cramping up...90 minutes of shoptime, today...1x6 x6'5" plank has been sawn, ripped, and resawn
> 
> Film when I get to it...have 2 pieces at 5/8" thick..by 6" wide, by 12" long....have 2 sides (and a spare) at 9/16" by 4" by 12" long, and 2 ends at 9/16" x 4" x 6" long...
> 
> 53 cloudy, humid degrees outside. AC Unit has been put away until next year...


I hear they have these machines now-a-days that do all that work by burning a few electrons. 

Last time I got sweaty in the shop it was pretty hot outside. You might wanna think about looking into them. 😋 I hope he represents tongue in cheek. I'd hate to think you thought I was stickin my tongue out at ya.


----------



## 987Ron

now that sounds like a good cardio. Looking good. Eric


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* fantastic deck project.

*Top Max* is our resident propane expert here and it would be fantastic to hear his opinion on the safety of this tank.









*If all is OK then maybe something like this? To go with the BBQ theme...







*


----------



## therealSteveN

Nice Bandit. If I knew how I'd do one of those thumbs up deals. All I got's are yellar ones. 

Eric that looks a lot like a deck, only taller. Same for you if I knew how to throw thumbs around..


----------



## northwoodsman

Nicely done Eric. Your work area is neat and organized.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Eric-* fantastic deck project.
> 
> *Top Max* is our resident propane expert here and it would be fantastic to hear his opinion on the safety of this tank.
> View attachment 3854272
> 
> 
> *If all is OK then maybe something like this? To go with the BBQ theme...
> 
> View attachment 3854273
> *


NOT SURE about being within 10 feet of the deck. No barriers to trap any leaked propane. Most areas have enough air movement to dissipate it to safe levels. It is rare to find a city like Auburn that denies the explosive properties of petroleum products, ignores fire code, allows 6-foot masonry walls to be built without any embedded foundation like a giant domino on a residential lot, and basically maximizes the risks of death and destruction motivated by greed. The mayor claims to be a former Boeing financial leader. This city cannot afford to risk that kind of leadership.
Boeing documentary shows a company and system primed for disaster


----------



## Ark68SS

In "honor" of the hurricanes this week I posted a project I did a few years back. See what you think of it.
BillL









Projects - Walnut hurricane


Keepsake box




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## Ark68SS

Double post.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Lol.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, yes i am getting my work out with this, but I do enjoy building things.

DW, great edit on the propane tank, looks a little like a caboose. Or it could even be painted yellow with a big smiley face on the end.

Topa, it should be fine as long as they don't pit the Barbie in that corner of the deck. Code Inspector was out last week and had nothing to say about it.

NorthWoodsMan, I can't stand a messy worksite, always pack out the trash at the end of the day.

SteveN


----------



## 987Ron

Up and anticipating the weather deterioration here. Nope, wrong. Each forecast gets better. Now winds only 19-20 tops and gusts 27-30. Big step down each day since the Ian threat started. Cool out high only 70, rain potential also down from yesterday prediction. Schools still closing. Several Univ. students ask to be excused from classes as they had to go home and help Mom and Dad clean up from the hurricane, none had family in Florida. Glad we have this and not what Ft. Myers and west Fl has had to endure. Weather forecast just seems to go for the worst and then scale it back. 

Hope all is well with Petey and all others who have to endure the brunt of Ian. Would not want to do that and then do all the repairs and cleanup. 

Be strong, have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ark68SS said:


> In "honor" of the hurricanes this week I posted a project I did a few years back. See what you think of it.
> BillL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projects - Walnut hurricane
> 
> 
> Keepsake box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> View attachment 3854300
> 
> 
> Lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

987Ron said:


> * Several Univ. students ask to be excused from classes as they had to go home and help Mom and Dad clean up from the hurricane, none had family in Florida. *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

National Coffee Day 2022 is Thursday, Sept. 29 with freebies and deals


National Coffee Day 2022 is Thursday, September 29 and there are a number of fabulous deals this year including a free coffee and doughnut from Krispy Kreme and multiple free coffee offers with a purchase from other restaurants.




www.wral.com


----------



## 987Ron

National Coffee day is every day for me. Today is *"French Market"* with Chicory. Really great on this cool am, cloudy and gloomy out but the coffee is warm and nice. In a cup (The cup you drink your coffee out of is important) from* "Spanish Peaks Black Dog Ale" *brewery. back side says *"No Whiners"* with a dog foot print. 

Use to use it when I was working and the "No Whiners" side showing when someone came in to gripe. Never had to say much. Just sip my brew. Look them straight on. Seemed to work. Still a good cup. 

*Spanish Peaks Brewery* no longer exists as far as I know. The cup lives on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

987Ron said:


> National Coffee day is every day for me. Today is "French Market" with Chicory. Really great on this cool am, cloudy and gloomy out but the coffee is warm and nice. In a cup (The cup you drink your coffee out of is important) from "Spanish Peaks Black Dog Ale" brewery. back side says "No Whiners" with a dog foot print.
> 
> Use to use it when I was working and the "No Whiners" side showing when someone came in to gripe. Never had to say much. Just sip my brew. Look them straight on. Seemed to work. Still a good cup.
> 
> Spanish Peaks Brewery no longer exists as far as I know. The cup lives on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- * Laser project?


----------



## 987Ron




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America...







*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....pills taken....be warned..the Boss is on a cleaning jag, this morning. 

I might try to go and hide out in the shop....


----------



## Cricket

bandit571 said:


> Morning to ya....pills taken....be warned..the Boss is on a cleaning jag, this morning.
> 
> I might try to go and hide out in the shop....


Bring the coffee with ya.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Cricket said:


> Bring the coffee with ya.


*I am not sure that Bandit drinks coffee...*


----------



## bandit571

Only IF it is at least 40 Proof....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

head for the shop in a little bit....have already squared and flattened all 4 pieces to make the sides of a box. 

Box Project: Title would be A Keepsake Box. I just finished watching Episode #1...to where Paul Sellers makes those curved dovetails....will see how mine turn out...after awhile...film at 2300 hrs..I hope..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Woodworking… For Seniors?*
There are a lot of options to choose from when it comes to elderly activities. From board games, dance lessons, knitting, and painting, to tennis, golf, swimming, camping, and exercise, it seems like there are really common activities that the elderly enjoy most, even the more adventurous ones. This brings us to what this article is all about: woodworking as a great activity for seniors

It might be an odd idea for some, but woodworking is the perfect activity to pique the interest of the seniors, challenge their minds, strengthen their bodies, give opportunities for them to socialize, and even give them a sense of accomplishment and ownership for whatever wood piece they would create. It’s astonishing to finish amazing plywood projects and more.

*Continued...*








Woodworking for the Elderly - Sawinery


What are the BENEFITS of woodworking for SENIORS? Learn everything you need on how this craft can NURTURE our elders' creativity and...




www.sawinery.net


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ark68SS said:


> In "honor" of the hurricanes this week I posted a project I did a few years back. See what you think of it.
> BillL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projects - Walnut hurricane
> 
> 
> Keepsake box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lumberjocks.com


Welcome to the Shed


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of shop time, today....area between the shoulder blades is hurting....have one corner dovetailed...have 4 rebates milled..all 4 sides have been flattened, and squared up...
The only thing I used the bandsaw today was...a place to set my Diet Mountain Dew..

Film at 2300 hrs...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is a plumbing trick that I didn't know...








*


----------



## bandit571

First of many, many dry fits...








Needs a bit of fine tuning...one corner has been joined...3 more to do..tomorrow..

Sitting here with a heating pad on my back...


----------



## northwoodsman

Very impressive Bandit! Wow. Takin' it up a notch, must have been a high octane Mountain Dew Zero today. You have to Journal this one because a lot of people are going to want to see how you went about this.


----------



## 1thumb

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> This!!!! However, might just be a case of taking massive profit now, knowing that demand is going to be reduced later.
> 
> 
> Ok, Boys, here is an controversial one for youse:
> 
> I know a guy. He is a project leader (engineer) for Maersk drilling operations (oil). We were at a party once, drinking a bit and the like, he was rather stewed. I asked him:
> 
> Is oil abiotic or not?
> 
> At first he was taken aback by the question, surprised, then with a sort of grin as though he shouldnt be answering me as he was going to, he said - "abiotic, and we know where to look. The issue for Us is that it is very deep and we dont have the tech to get to it." Then he explained where they look.
> 
> So then, no Dinos were harmed in the making of this production.
> 
> Have fun stewing on that one, and have a great day!


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> First of many, many dry fits...
> View attachment 3854378
> 
> Needs a bit of fine tuning...one corner has been joined...3 more to do..tomorrow..
> 
> Sitting here with a heating pad on my back...


now doing a curved dovetail,that takes skil ! 👏👏👏


----------



## bandit571

There is a Journal going on about this Paul Sellers Box...Plans call it a curved side, lidded box....his Masterclasses video calls it a Keepsake Box....His was done in Walnut, my 1st on was in Ash....current one is being made in Maple.

Trying to see IF it can be made from one board...a 1 x 6 x 6'5" one.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, very impressive, and looks good. It will be an interesting read in the blogs (journal).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A must-watch...*


----------



## northwoodsman

I'm watching Thursday Night Football and again I see the McDonald's commercial titled the "The Benefits of Fatherhood Deal". This commercial makes me laugh every time I see it. The commercial shows a Big Mac, a 10 piece Chicken McNuggets, and Quarter Pounder with Cheese. If you see it, count the McNuggets, there are *11* McNuggets. What made me notice it is there are two stacks of 3 and a stack of 5. They paid an ad agency hundreds of thousands of dollars to produce this commercial and they can't even count to 10. But then again how many exec's at McDonald's reviewed and approved the commercial and never noticed it either?


----------



## pottz

northwoodsman said:


> I'm watching Thursday Night Football and again I see the McDonald's commercial titled the "The Benefits of Fatherhood Deal". This commercial makes me laugh every time I see it. The commercial shows a Big Mac, a 10 piece Chicken McNuggets, and Quarter Pounder with Cheese. If you see it, count the McNuggets, there are *11* McNuggets. What made me notice it is there are two stacks of 3 and a stack of 5. They paid an ad agency hundreds of thousands of dollars to produce this commercial and they can't even count to 10. But then again how many exec's at McDonald's reviewed and approved the commercial and never noticed it either?


maybe they thought cool,mc d's always giving you more than you paid for ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3854311


Is that car a *EV*?


Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Off to teach the future of America...
> View attachment 3854327
> *


What do you teach *D_W*...? (nearly forgot I can now use *"_"* without screwing up my display).

The *Ruskies* are screwing up *Geography*.
*Star wars* have screwed up *Astronomy*.
*Cuisenaire* have screwed up *Maths*.
[removed]
*iPhone* acronyms have screwed up *English*.

All I can say is that education is wasted....

The more you study, the more you know.
The more you know, the more you forget.
The more you forget, the less you know.
The less you know, the less you forget.
The less you forget, the more you know....!

*SO why study?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another lecture on hydro-carbons.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dont know what it is.
Dont know what it does.
Dont know who made it.
Do know, it would not be comfortable to sit on.
Suspect, the creator has some "issues.."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Is that car a *EV*?


It is a Tesla. Or, was, before the battery spontaneously combusted.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Meanwhile, in Ireland:
I did not know that heart attacks keep the Community safe.
"Playing your part," isnt that like the Acting that Actors do, and use words to create a false reality?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> View attachment 3854435
> 
> 
> Dont know what it is.
> Dont know what it does.
> Dont know who made it.
> Do know, it would not be comfortable to sit on.
> *Suspect, the creator has some "issues.."*


_... despite, I did NOT make it!_


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> View attachment 3854435
> 
> 
> Dont know what it is.
> Dont know what it does.
> Dont know who made it.
> Do know, it would not be comfortable to sit on.
> Suspect, the creator has some "issues.."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> What do you teach *D_W*...?


*Utility teacher- *mostly Special Ed.- Today-_* Emotional Learning Disabled High school Math*_...


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....Maybe a Movie Prop from Dr. Who?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Morning to ya....Maybe a Movie Prop from Dr. Who?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The new zero-clearance inserts are here, the new zero-clearance inserts are here! Yay.
Order them from a guy in Ireland, who lazer prints them out of phenolic plastic. He makes these for many different saws; and what great about these is that there are two additional levelling screws right in the center, whereas normally there are only the four at the corners. There is some up/down play in the metal inserts Bosch makes.
I have this saw with the gravity stand, which I love. And I have a router table insert that fits when the table is extended to the right. Might not look like all that, but it has a pretty powerful motor for what it is.


----------



## moke

EricFai said:


> Third day this week, making progress on a deck build (19' x 15'), post, beams, deck frame, more post. The plan is for a metal roof above.
> 
> I haul the lumber, cut, and assemble, even dig the footers and poured. Still a couple of holes to do, for a small landing to the right, then steps.
> View attachment 3854268



Really nicely done Eric....Are you putting pretreated decking on or trex type......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> The new zero-clearance inserts are here, the new zero-clearance inserts are here! Yay.
> Order them from a guy in Ireland, who lazer prints them out of phenolic plastic. He makes these for many different saws; and what great about these is that there are two additional levelling screws right in the center, whereas normally there are only the four at the corners. There is some up/down play in the metal inserts Bosch makes.
> I have this saw with the gravity stand, which I love. And I have a router table insert that fits when the table is extended to the right. Might not look like all that, but it has a pretty powerful motor for what it is.
> View attachment 3854508


*You make some very nice stuff and thx for sharing some of your tools... *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Can't help seeing the obituaries here. Haven't heard of any of of the guys except Charles Neil. Very moving to post their names for like many they are soon forgotten. Though not everybody makes the news paper headlines...

Here is a good tribute to CN by A1 Jim...









CHARLES NEIL HAS PASSED AWAY


I'm so very sorry to inform you That my friend Charles Neil has pasted away. I'm very sad! Here's a post from facebook that Jeff who has been a great friend to Charles has posted I am very sad to write that Charles passed away earlier this evening. Charles had been battling an infection and...




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## EricFai

moke said:


> Really nicely done Eric....Are you putting pretreated decking on or trex type......


Mike, I'm using pressure treated, It's drying fast so I should be able to get a coat of stain on it before I install the roof and screen.


----------



## bandit571

Have a new batch of photos to process...then I can start to post them...IF anyone wants to look...

Not much on the Friday Rust Hunt....I did pick a new computer chair..to replace the old "Squeaky" chair...$5.....


----------



## bandit571

Was NOT one of my better days in the shop..








Got in too big of a hurry...cut on the wrong side of a line,or 3....result?








NOT acceptable!...And, since I am also on Laundry Detail, this evening.....That "spare" has been resawn, and flattened..so, tomorrow, I get to do THAT corner all over..

I did remember to add a backer board..








Results?








A lot cleaner job...

I fired the one saw...and tried a different one...








Much better...pins are sticking up a bit...








Looks like tomorrow I can get Corners #2 and #3...we'll see..


----------



## EricFai

Hate when that happens!

But looking good Bandit


----------



## DS

Well, I got my old username back… twasn’t too difficult.


----------



## DS

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Meanwhile, in Ireland:
> I did not know that heart attacks keep the Community safe.
> "Playing your part," isnt that like the Acting that Actors do, and use words to create a false reality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854434


what… no anal leakage?


----------



## pottz

DS said:


> what… no anal leakage?


!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

deleted- me bad...


----------



## CommonJoe

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Those types of questions should be over at the Patio


Why should it be over at the patio?


----------



## bandit571

Gentlemen...chill!...


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Those types of questions should be over at the Patio





bandit571 said:


> Gentlemen...chill!...


dw made a statement and joe is asking why,and so am i.i was only responding to the comment (no leakage) ds made.so dw should redirect his comment perhaps ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What year was the current American flag designed?


----------



## EricFai

I would have to guess back in the 30's



Better half looked it up, July 4th 1960


----------



## pottz

hmmm.......no response from dw or bandit ?


----------



## bandit571

Why...Should ...I?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> hmmm.......no response from dw or bandit ?


*Scroll up and see my deleted post and "me bad"*


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> deleted- me bad...


yes !!!!


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Scroll up and see my deleted post and "me bad"*


no need too yell,and yes I DID !!!!!


----------



## pottz

WOW some people like to point fingers but dont like them pointed back ? joe asked a simple question but then the comments were deleted,except it was seen by all.yet no one has answered ? good night shed people !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"The American flag has gone through a few iterations throughout history, starting with the circle of just 13 stars representing the original colonies, to the one we’re all familiar with today. That design, made in 1958, came from a 17-year-old high school student named Robert G. Heft as part of a school project. Despite there being only 48 states at the time, Heft put 50 stars on his flag in anticipation of Alaska and Hawaii becoming states but was awarded a B- for his inaccuracy. It was only after writing 21 letters to the White House that President Eisenhower finally called him back and told him the design would become official." I remember the high school kid creating the design.



EricFai said:


> I would have to guess back in the 30's
> 
> 
> 
> Better half looked it up, July 4th 1960


The current design added Alaska and Hawaii which is #50, It became a state Aug 21, 1959. What was the statement about July 4th, 1960?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Puerto Rico is probably our 51st someday...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bought a couple cherry trees yesterday; about 3-4ft tall now. Think I will put them in giant pots close to the house for a couple years so I can keep them well-watered through the summer - so they dont die like the last ones I bought.


----------



## EricFai

Topa, that is what she found But some interesting on google, she is a queen at that. But some interesting facts just the same.


----------



## controlfreak

I figured on the flag design it would have been after Alaska was purchased.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, nice looking day ahead, 76, all weather related Ian things over. Lot *less* than forecast by a *BIG* margin. Better than the reverse. Still thinking of Petey and his house full of friends. Sitting on the porch with coffee and pondering todays challenges. Pick up pine cones and a few sticks from the "storm that never happened here" Pine cones are common lawn decorations in S. Ga. 

Two trips to Savannah this coming week. May stop by Case Woodworking and look at the lumber, see if one speaks to me. Need a project to keep me busy. Have a small box to finish, post later, and some laser etched labels for a couple of storage boxes. Us old codgers forget what is stored in a closed box. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*October 1st- * Fall break from the school house 9 days off but the calendar is just about filled with "things" that need to be caught up on. The best is that I can do things without being rushed and pick and choose, which is nice. 
2 Vet appointments for annual check-ups
Truck Recall
2 toilets to install
Lunch with friends
Laser and CNC general maintenance
and other loose ends...


----------



## EricFai

DW, nice, enjoy your time off. I might be taking a couple of weeks after I finish that deck build.

If I do I'll be building a few things in the shop. I need a good base for that old table saw, to include storage in it and a bin for dust collection (I'll have a port to connect to the DC). That will be another project, need to order the cyclone and the duct work from my list of materials.


----------



## 987Ron

Yes DW wife has already had be putting up fall type wreath and such on the front porch. Change 2 rugs, etc. 

Out ot pick up pine cones in the yard. Corgi loves to chew on them, brings them onto the patio or back porch to chew up. Ever step on an old dried out pine cone leaf with a bare foot? Have a sharp point. Almost as bad jacks from when the daughter was little or legos in the middle of the night.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

987Ron said:


> Yes DW wife has already had be putting up fall type wreath and such on the front porch. Change 2 rugs, etc.
> 
> Out ot pick up pine cones in the yard. Corgi loves to chew on them, brings them onto the patio or back porch to chew up. Ever step on an old dried out pine cone leaf with a bare foot? Have a sharp point. Almost as bad jacks from when the daughter was little or legos in the middle of the night.


 poor Ron and the Corgi's...


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, and the remains of the day to meself. Pills taken for 1st Breakfast...2nd was 2 sausage patties, and a slice of Swiss Cheese, in a Toasted English Muffin....

Laundry Detail, last night....while waiting on the Dryer to get done...(54 minutes?) went and redid Corner #2 with a new long side Pin board..no gaps, needed the mallet to do a dry fit...camera was upstairs, getting charged back up, from the earlier work session...


That "Gentlemen..CHILL !" is a Warning....to take things to "Conversations". About liken to "Go out to the shed, and pick out a Switch". NOT the way to start the new Month off with....


----------



## OzarkJim

Back home from our week of off roading. Had a good time but it's back to work around the homestead now! So many projects so little time!

We got started on our long (32') wall of cabinets. Want to get the base cabs in so we can build a miter station in. We tend to use the miter saws quite a bit.

Will be starting on our Halloween projects soon. We will be camping at an RV park that puts on a big Halloween bash every year. We are planning to do a pirate theme with a broken ships bow and pirate chest for the candy. If time, plan to build a cannon that will light up and smoke when it fires. It's something we can build on adding something every year. 

Would really like to figure out a way to dress up our RVs as pirate ships but that is going to take some serious thought and work. Our 5th wheel is 42' so it would make a good sized ship. Would be cool to have two ships doing a battle.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> *Will be starting on our Halloween projects soon. *We will be camping at an RV park that puts on a big Halloween bash every year. We are planning to do a pirate theme with a broken ships bow and pirate chest for the candy. If time, plan to build a cannon that will light up and smoke when it fires. It's something we can build on adding something every year.
> 
> Would really like to figure out a way to dress up our RVs as pirate ships but that is going to take some serious thought and work. Our 5th wheel is 42' so it would make a good sized ship. Would be cool to have two ships doing a battle.


Welcome back...Sounds fantastic. Pictures would be great and the cannon sounds interesting...


----------



## bandit571

Fixed corner #2 last night...and..








Looks a little better, with the new "Pin Board",,,that was sawn correctly...that one corner did not want to sit down all the way? Reason?








Needed to clean out the crumbs..just the first dry fit...and, needed the mallet , to boot..


----------



## BurlyBob

That's some impressive dovetail work Bandit. I'll be trying to learn that for Bruiser.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's some impressive dovetail work Bandit. I'll be trying to learn that next week for Bruiser.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

controlfreak said:


> I figured on the flag design it would have been after Alaska was purchased..


Alaska was purchased in 1867. NM and AZ didn't get statehood until 1912. WA and ID weren't admitted to the union until 1889 and 1890. I remember one of the 1958 flag designs that eliminated the 13 stripes and just had a blue background and "USA" spelled out in letters by the stars  That was in the Weekly Reader that kept us abreast on current events. 

DW, congrats on the fall break.

bandit, those dovetails are impressive.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ozarkjim, A friend made a 7/8 scale Civil War canon that should fit in well with your Haloween decor 

Our 5th wheel was a model 32 which I thought was the length. One day a guy said it looks longer than that. it was, about 40 feet


----------



## bandit571

One hour in the, today..was killing time before"Kick-off"...








Last corner...start here. Show Face, note the backer board? i chop a little ways down, then flip over..








And complete the chops...different backer board, to protect the bench. Then use this to layout the pin board..








Trying out a different saw...easier to control. 








Means I get better cuts..on the waste side of the lines...more chopping..until..








Last corner is fitted. Figures, about the time I finally get the hang of this...I'm done with them...

Back to the ball game, halftime should be about over...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> *DW, congrats on the fall break.*


*Thx... * Day 1 setting up *MX Master 3s* computer mouse, needed a better one for my laser and CNC computer designing. No instruction manual except for information on the internet; that is the way it is in 2022... It is like a Festool of mice.











and like Festool now I am thinking about the $$$ keyboard, but not until I figure out this mouse...


----------



## splintergroup

Generally I don't have a problem when required to download a manual from a mfg's web site, especially for computer type equipment. I do take issue with an enclosed manual that is 100 pages with only 10 dedicated to the required language. What ever happened to printing the manual for the destination country, seems like it'd save some trees for me to be turning into useless pulp


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Deleted out of respect to Jim


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

splintergroup said:


> Generally I don't have a problem when required to download a manual from a mfg's web site, especially for computer type equipment. I do take issue with an enclosed manual that is 100 pages with only 10 dedicated to the required language. What ever happened to printing the manual for the destination country, seems like it'd save some trees for me to be turning into useless pulp


*also include the tiny print and size of the paper... *couldn't even read it with the magnifying glass.


----------



## bandit571

How about just plain "Jim"......

Just finished watching Episode 2...Keepsake Box...from Paul Sellers.....looks like I need to get a plough plane set up...then a regular plane....things are about to get very "Groovy"...


----------



## splintergroup

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *also include the tiny print and size of the paper... *couldn't even read it with the magnifying glass.


Nice thing for me is I can keep downloaded manuals organized on my computer instead of in the full file cabinet or one of the many stacks piled up around my desk. Also gives me a warm/fuzzy knowing I'm adding to the trade deficit with the surplus of incoming bits.


----------



## EricFai

bandit571 said:


> Last corner is fitted. Figures, about the time I finally get the hang of this...I'm done with them...



That is usually what happens Bandit, you get on a roll and it's at the end.

DW, what about Ozark J?


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> One hour in the, today..was killing time before"Kick-off"...
> View attachment 3854690
> 
> Last corner...start here. Show Face, note the backer board? i chop a little ways down, then flip over..
> View attachment 3854691
> 
> And complete the chops...different backer board, to protect the bench. Then use this to layout the pin board..
> View attachment 3854692
> 
> Trying out a different saw...easier to control.
> View attachment 3854695
> 
> Means I get better cuts..on the waste side of the lines...more chopping..until..
> View attachment 3854696
> 
> Last corner is fitted. Figures, about the time I finally get the hang of this...I'm done with them...
> 
> Back to the ball game, halftime should be about over...


i gotta say that is impressive dovetail work


----------



## 987Ron

Not only small print but small white print on light orange or yellow paper. See that on food labels as well. Celiac disease people read labels even ones that say Gluten Free.


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Looking for an abbreviated handle for Ozark Jim?
> 
> OZ..*. to abbreviated
> *OZ Jim.*..maybe
> *oz jim*... cluttered
> *oz j... *quickest
> 
> *Open to suggestions?*


I'm Jim to my friends 

Mr. Wilson if your name is Dennis LOL


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Thx... * Day 1 setting up *MX Master 3s* computer mouse, needed a better one for my laser and CNC computer designing. No instruction manual except for information on the internet; that is the way it is in 2022... It is like a Festool of mice.
> 
> View attachment 3854700
> 
> 
> 
> and like Festool now I am thinking about the $$$ keyboard, but not until I figure out this mouse...


Sorry *DW*, but the *MX Vertical*








is the Fe*$*tool of mouses.

It's not neccessarily better, but more expensive!


----------



## CommonJoe

OzarkJim said:


> I'm Jim to my friends


OK, Jimmy it is


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

deleted out of respect to Jim


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *we have in the running...*
> Jim
> Ozark J
> Jimmy


*JOz* call im whatever you like.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Sorry *DW*, but the *MX Vertical*
> View attachment 3854713
> 
> is the Fe*$*tool of mouses.
> 
> It's not neccessarily better, but more expensive!


*Not so sure that I would agree- *

*The MX Vertical can confuse your muscle memory*








Logitech MX Vertical review: Flipping the mouse on its side is hardly an upgrade


Interesting design only goes so far.




mashable.com




*In short, the MX Vertical takes a while to figure out. If you're expecting to just plug this in and be a vertical-mouse whiz, chances are that's not going to happen. *

https://mashable.com/review/logitech-mx-vertical-reviewerticle 
*
Price-*
Verticle *$97.99--* Master 3s *$99.99............... *similiar to Festool and Mirka

Glad that you are preferring the Verticle; this one is new to me...


----------



## sras

I thought of the old burn barrel pics when I took this one


----------



## pottz

hey pottz patio has a chiminea ! and an open bar !!!!!


----------



## sras

BTW - if nominations are still open for a new handle for OzarkJim I propose

Zark
ZarkJ


----------



## sras

pottz said:


> hey pottz patio has a chiminea ! and an open bar !!!!!


All we have is a fire - and wine - and an ocean breeze...


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> All we have is a fire - and wine - and an ocean breeze...


right,and some good whiskey !!!!


----------



## sras

pottz said:


> right,and some good whiskey !!!!


Actually we have some apple brandy if you can get here!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

sras said:


> Actually we have some apple brandy if you can get here!


I love a *bottomless cask*... Keep telling SWMBO I like *less bottom* and she keeps moon-slapping me.


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> Actually we have some apple brandy if you can get here!


maybe just come on over to the patio were we haave adult beverages !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete out of respect to Jim


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

sras said:


> *I thought of the old burn barrel pics when I took this one*
> View attachment 3854722


*Hi Steve- the original burn barrel has many memories for those who were on the previous forums.









The new "burn barrel" at the Shed is Bandits real wood burn...*








*Enjoy your trip...*


----------



## bandit571

Late night Cardio Workout....








Needed two more panels resawn...to 5/8" thick. To be a panel for the lid and for the box's bottom. These WERE 1 x 6s...were..








Ran a kerf all the way around these 2....best side towards the rip fence...set for a 5/8" wide /thick cut...Tablesaw can't reach very high..so the D8 was called upon.....also, this other saw ?








Has a few issues..sooo..








Trying NOT to hit the bench...results?








First one...and..








The second one...still had to flatten them a bit..








So..which one to use in the lid...








Thinking the one on the right...the other will be the bottom of the box. I still have to run a LOT of grooves..








All the way around both panels....plus, all 4 sides of the box get 2 grooves...this MIGHT take a while...


----------



## CommonJoe

bandit571 said:


> So..which one to use in the lid...
> View attachment 3854737


Definitely the one on the right,


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Definitely the one on the right,


oh hell yeah !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

CommonJoe said:


> Definitely the one on the right,


I wanna see the other sides first.


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I wanna see the other sides first.


then close your right eye ? 🤣


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, good work, and I would say the right panel also. That frame saw has a bit of duck tape on it, but looks like it still works fine.


----------



## EricFai

Double post


----------



## OzarkJim

Delete out of respect for Woodshed


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> Guys this is no longer funny. This is the sort of thing they do at the Patio not at the Woodshed!
> 
> Its either Jim or Ozark Jim.


*Jim-* I apologize for my posts and deleted mine from above. You and your posts are a contribution to Bandit's Wood Shed...* Me bad*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

double


----------



## bandit571

Tape on the Frame Saw....is the handle area for me to grip....that Maple it was built with tends to get a bit slick to grip..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..pills taken...looking like 2nd Breakfast MIGHT turn into Sunday Brunch. have a LOT of these to get done..








Including on the end grain...then mill the grooves to house these panels...and 2 stopped dados....and a few other chores, BEFORE I can even think about getting the glue bottle out...

So...Brunch?


----------



## 1thumb

In Memoriam:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It must be my day of atonement; I just came across this article...*

*How to identify and handle hostility in the workplace*
Some examples of illegal workplace harassment include:
• Making verbal or physical threats
• Giving unwanted romantic or sexual attention
• Sharing content or images that are inappropriate for a workplace setting
*• Calling people rude names*
• Repeating inappropriate jokes that discriminate against someone’s age, gender, religion, race, sexual orientation or nationality








How to identify and handle hostility in the workplace


A hostile workplace can curtail your career and your mental health. Learn how to handle hostility in the workplace.




ktar.com


----------



## EricFai

DW, i don't worry about stuff like that, I'm my own boss now. And if it gets bad I'll just fire myself. The better half would like that so I'm around more. But she has been very supportive with my choice to do my own stuff.


----------



## OzarkJim

Delete out of respect for Woodshed


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Growing Global Reliance On Antidepressants*

*According to the latest OECD data, Iceland continues to have one of the highest levels of antidepressant use in the world – with an average consumption of 16 daily doses per 100 inhabitants in 2021.*

*In general, the northern countries are among the biggest consumers, with Canada and Sweden also showing a ratio of over 10 doses per 100 inhabitants per day. *

Worth noting however is the *absence of the United States from the data.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> It's all good Desert Woodworker. I'm not perfect myself by any means. But as you know there is some history with cyber bullying on LJ. It's the very reason I hang out at the Woodshed.
> 
> Just to be sure in reciprocal, is it ok to shorten Desert Woodworker to DW?
> 
> On an unrelated note, how do you delete posts?


Thank you for the response. DW is perfect; the reason is "time to type the full name". 

*How to "Delete" your posts.* Go to the upper right (the 3 verticle dots" and select edit) This is new on the improved LJ's forum. Personally, I like it so that when I realize that I posted something that I wish I had not said- delete.


----------



## CommonJoe

OzarkJim said:


> This is the sort of thing they do at the Patio not at the Woodshed!





OzarkJim said:


> It's all good Desert Woodworker. I'm not perfect myself by any means. But as you know there is some history with cyber bullying on LJ. It's the very reason I hang out at the Woodshed.


_The Best Way To *Get* Over A Grudge. Acknowledge what took place. Don’t deny the event. Go over the facts in your mind as impartially as possible. Choose to forgive and commit to that forgiveness. Give up your grudge, and absolve your perpetrator for good. Resist the temptation to dwell. Move on. ..._

You need to realize, and admit, that you're participation was just as big of a part of the bullying. You ran to your group and raved equally as the patio so quit acting like you are a victim in it all.


----------



## bandit571

Gentlemen......CHILL ....take this subject to Conversations...NOW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

_Encouragement on getting older..._

*Billie Jean Dancing Senior Citizens*


----------



## DS

I’ve been trying to motivate myself to get more shop time all week.
The temperatures are slightly cooler now, under 100f so the excuse to wait for it to cool down isn’t as compelling anymore.

The casework for Mom’s entertainment center all needed to be edge banded by hand.
Every edge was either radiuses or angles.
Even the CNC bander at work is not set up for that.
Trimming the edges was a fun challenge , but I found that, after sharpening, my 1” bench chisel made short work of it.

I will need to bend the 4” tall furniture base and make radius glass panel doors. 
All stuff I’ve done before, but, it is a lot of work to set it up.

I realize she would’ve been happy with an IKEA type simple thing, but, no, I had to show off for Mom… heheh.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Do Elephants dream of electric sheep?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Not sure about elephants but as for Androids...

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? is a dystopian science fiction novel by American writer Philip K. Dick, first published in 1968. The novel is set in a post-apocalyptic San Francisco, where Earth's life has been greatly damaged by a nuclear global war, leaving most animal species endangered or extinct. 







*


----------



## CommonJoe

DS said:


> I’ve been trying to motivate myself to get more shop time all week.
> The temperatures are slightly cooler now, under 100f so the excuse to wait for it to cool down isn’t as compelling anymore.
> 
> The casework for Mom’s entertainment center all needed to be edge banded by hand.
> Every edge was either radiuses or angles.
> Even the CNC bander at work is not set up for that.
> Trimming the edges was a fun challenge , but I found that, after sharpening, my 1” bench chisel made short work of it.
> 
> I will need to bend the 4” tall furniture base and make radius glass panel doors.
> All stuff I’ve done before, but, it is a lot of work to set it up.
> 
> I realize she would’ve been happy with an IKEA type simple thing, but, no, I had to show off for Mom… heheh.


You should start a "Projects in Progress" thread so we can follow along, and learn a thing or two.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS said:


> *I realize she would’ve been happy with an IKEA type simple thing, but, no, I had to show off for Mom… *


I understand for I do similar creations for my Mom. Regardless IMO it keeps us updated on our skills or need to refine them. Recently I made my Mom a laser engraved plaque and had Psalm misspelled yet only have her kindly bring it out to me. 
*Psalms 1–41*
*Psalm 1*


----------



## bandit571

Just got back upstairs from the shop...a bite of Lunch, while I process a few photos...and place a heating pad on my back...all grooves are now done, and dry fitted...Film in a little bit...I'm whooped...


----------



## CommonJoe

OzarkJim said:


> We got started on our long (32') wall of cabinets. Want to get the base cabs in so we can build a miter station in. We tend to use the miter saws quite a bit.


Why don't you start a thread on your progress?
Maybe you missed it, but in a different thread I did offer to help if you needed any, but it takes two.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim- *IMO I hope that you will post pic's here at the Shed similar to what others like Bandit, DS, and Eric do. Then should you want and only if you want then start a blog. I sometimes post as I go here regardless; your stuff is interesting to me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Just got back upstairs from the shop...a bite of Lunch, while I process a few photos...and place a heating pad on my back...all grooves are now done, and dry fitted...Film in a little bit...I'm whooped...


*+1 * working on designs this morning. Laundry was done on Saturday now to the kitchen to make up some meals for the week. Too much to do to get tired; I save tired for a quick nap and bedtime...


----------



## bandit571

Dry fits....








Can't do a complete dry fit...would never get this back apart..16 grooves were needed done, today...








Some on an edge...








Some on the end grain....








And some on the inside faces of the sides...and for the ends ?








More control, this way...merely move the fence a few times..

The reason the panels do not reach all the way to the edges?








Because when I plane the box into shape...the curve will meet up with the panel. 

Figured that was enough fun, for today....








And, these crunch loudly, when you step on them...Maple flavoured Noodles?


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Jim- *IMO I hope that you will post pic's here at the Shed similar to what others like Bandit, DS, and Eric do. Then should you want and only if you want then start a blog. I sometimes post as I go here regardless; your stuff is interesting to me.


I want to say I have posted a few pictures along the way. But all of my projects right now are more general carpentry as opposed to fine woodworking. Getting the shop setup the way we want and churning out projects for the estate is all we have time for when you count in the camping trips at least LOL. 

I also don't like to post pictures that may promote negative remarks. I don't mind constructive critique but not negativity. 

None the less, I will try to remember to post more pictures of what we are doing.


----------



## OzarkJim

I'll say this as well. I admire hand made projects and the people with the skills to complete them (such as what Bandit has posted recently). 

But my direction in woodworking is very different. The objective here is to turn out projects to improve my property. As I mentioned, most of those are general carpentry but we are building cabinets which to me starts to steer more towards fine carpentry. Either way, there is overlap between all the versions of working with wood as I see it, no matter what you might call it. 

I'll probably never have the skill set to complete some of the very fine projects I see from some of you and frankly don't have the patience to do something by hand. That is why you will see me talking more about machines and what they can do. But don't take that to mean I think one way is better than the other. It's just my priorities are different from the majority on LJ.


----------



## OzarkJim

Didn't the old site have a place called "Blogs"? Where would those be now?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> Didn't the old site have a place called "Blogs"? Where would those be now?


Jim- you may want to check out "journal" from the task bar. Here is a sample that Cricket made...









Journal - Sample Journal


Used Testing




www.lumberjocks.com





Also, should a person want to follow the journal click on "follow" in the top right-hand corner. Looking forward to seeing yours...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found our fellow member Eric- great job for trying  🔨  









Journal - Projects that Inspire


Projects and Ideas posted from other members




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## CommonJoe

Desert_Woodworker said:


> I found our fellow member Eric- great job for trying  🔨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Journal - Projects that Inspire
> 
> 
> Projects and Ideas posted from other members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lumberjocks.com


The Journal is dead. Would be better, IMO, to put it under "Projects in Progress" under forums


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I just found this...
*How to Create A Journal*








How to Create A Journal


From the Navigation Bar at the top of the community, click on Journals. From the Journals page, click on Add item in the right-hand corner. A popup will appear at the top. Click on Journals. A form will open for you to fill in the blanks, such as title, tags, and Journal Content. Add content...




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## bandit571

Hey, I hang out down in the Journal...looks just fine to me...


----------



## CommonJoe

bandit571 said:


> Hey, I hang out down in the Journal...looks just fine to me...


Whatever you like. There have been only 4 entries since the site has been moved. Dead to me.


----------



## DS

Well, this isn’t a very good pic.
I took it with my new phone, but it struggled to send it to my email.
Somehow it converted to super low resolution.

This is the wood top and the solid wood edging cut from a single board.
There are two pieces for each segment to make 1 1/2” thick edge.
The pieces are still connected by an onion skin which will be flush trimmed to separate them.


----------



## OzarkJim

Working on the cabinets for the north wall of the shop. Picture of base carcass (cut on CNC) out of white melamine. Plan to go get black melamine tomorrow for face frames. Using white for interior and countertop to increase lighting. Black for looks (I HATE white cabinets). 

The saw is a Metabo 12" front slider (at least that is what I call one that slides forward on rails). Bought that because it will fit inside 24" countertop better than standard rear slides. The Miter Saw will be inset into the cabinets with about 17' of clearance to the left and T track inset in countertop for extended fences and stops.You can see 110volt is every 4' and 220volt is every 10'. The blue pipe is compressed air that will also be every 10' on the exterior walls.


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3854836


Yep I gotta get a barrel to do this too!! Sawdust I can take out in the woods with the tractor but I would prefer to burn the cutoffs so we aren't junking up the property. I hauled some cutoffs with nails in them to the county dump couple weeks ago. Last of the scraps from the shop construction (phase 1 LOL). 

Then again, I might just build an outdoor water heating furnace to supplement the heat for the shop in the winter........Dream first then do it......


----------



## 1thumb

May God bless Petey and his neighbors:

At least two people died on Sanibel Island, with Mayor Holly Smith telling "ABC News Live Prime" Friday night there were four recorded fatalities. "This is going to be a very long recovery process," Smith said. "But right now, [the plan is] getting everybody off that island and to safety. The island is not habitable."









Sanibel Island, Fort Myers severely damaged by Hurricane Ian in Lee County


Sanibel Island, Fort Myers and Lee County generally were severely damaged by Hurricane Ian.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> I found our fellow member Eric- great job for trying  🔨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Journal - Projects that Inspire
> 
> 
> Projects and Ideas posted from other members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lumberjocks.com


DW, I set that up more of a personal journal, trying to find a way to create a favorites list of projects. All are welcome to read however.


----------



## OzarkJim

Ok its sorta not woodworking but I welded up a lumber rack for the wall. This is intended to be a temporary thing until we can build something better.


----------



## OzarkJim

1thumb said:


> May God bless Petey and his neighbors:
> 
> At least two people died on Sanibel Island, with Mayor Holly Smith telling "ABC News Live Prime" Friday night there were four recorded fatalities. "This is going to be a very long recovery process," Smith said. "But right now, [the plan is] getting everybody off that island and to safety. The island is not habitable."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanibel Island, Fort Myers severely damaged by Hurricane Ian in Lee County
> 
> 
> Sanibel Island, Fort Myers and Lee County generally were severely damaged by Hurricane Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


Does Petey live on the island itself or close by?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> *Yep I gotta get a barrel to do this too!*! Sawdust I can take out in the woods with the tractor but I would prefer to burn the cutoffs so we aren't junking up the property.


Burn barrels are popular here at the Shed. Here is the 1st one from another forum and the Bandit refined it...










*The newest one...*


----------



## CommonJoe

OzarkJim said:


> Does Petey live on the island itself or close by?


Petey is in Fort Meyers, he got hammered, his house weathered the storm and they are all safe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

1thumb said:


> May God bless Petey and his neighbors:
> 
> At least two people died on Sanibel Island, with Mayor Holly Smith telling "ABC News Live Prime" Friday night there were four recorded fatalities. "This is going to be a very long recovery process," Smith said. "But right now, [the plan is] getting everybody off that island and to safety. The island is not habitable."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanibel Island, Fort Myers severely damaged by Hurricane Ian in Lee County
> 
> 
> Sanibel Island, Fort Myers and Lee County generally were severely damaged by Hurricane Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Burn barrels are popular here at the Shed. Here is the 1st one from another forum and the Bandit refined it...
> 
> View attachment 3854850
> 
> 
> *The newest one...*
> View attachment 3854851


Unfortunately right now we are under a burn ban in our county. We haven't seen signficant rainfall for a couple months!! Highly unusual for North Arkansas!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Eric, you can't hide from us* 🔨


Not trying to hide, just been trying to figure this new site out, think it's here to stay. it is a bummer that the favorites have been lost. I can't remember half of the ones I marked for reference for possible future projects.


----------



## splintergroup

OzarkJim said:


> Working on the cabinets for the north wall of the shop. Picture of base carcass (cut on CNC) out of white melamine. Plan to go get black melamine tomorrow for face frames. Using white for interior and countertop to increase lighting. Black for looks (I HATE white cabinets).
> 
> The saw is a Metabo 12" front slider (at least that is what I call one that slides forward on rails). Bought that because it will fit inside 24" countertop better than standard rear slides. The Miter Saw will be inset into the cabinets with about 17' of clearance to the left and T track inset in countertop for extended fences and stops.You can see 110volt is every 4' and 220volt is every 10'. The blue pipe is compressed air that will also be every 10' on the exterior walls.
> View attachment 3854848


Wow Jim, A/C plywood walls! I kinda enjoy tool setup, you get a chance to dial everything in and make the support surfaces work with the tool instead of the other way around.

Cabinets look great, do you have plans for all the dust collection you'll need?

Space will be awesome, lots to think about while it is still mostly empty. Any ideas for the floor?


----------



## 1thumb

CommonJoe said:


> Petey is in Fort Meyers, he got hammered, his house weathered the storm and they are all safe.


My bad. I thought Petey was on Sanibel.


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Whatever you like. There have been only 4 entries since the site has been moved. Dead to me.


i think everyone is confused right now as how or where to create a "blog" which is now a "journal". for gods sake couldn't they have just kept the old terminolgy so everyone isn't confused !!!! like now pm's are "conversations " stupid !!!!! 😔


----------



## pottz

splintergroup said:


> Wow Jim, A/C plywood walls! I kinda enjoy tool setup, you get a chance to dial everything in and make the support surfaces work with the tool instead of the other way around.
> 
> Cabinets look great, do you have plans for all the dust collection you'll need?
> 
> Space will be awesome, lots to think about while it is still mostly empty. Any ideas for the floor?


yeah what about dust collection,i see none ? every cut is gonna throw a lot of dust in your face.


----------



## bandit571

Called Man Glitter...


----------



## OzarkJim

splintergroup said:


> Wow Jim, A/C plywood walls! I kinda enjoy tool setup, you get a chance to dial everything in and make the support surfaces work with the tool instead of the other way around.
> 
> Cabinets look great, do you have plans for all the dust collection you'll need?
> 
> Space will be awesome, lots to think about while it is still mostly empty. Any ideas for the floor?


Actually, it's beadboard paneling with insulation behind it. We have 10' ceilings and plan to install same metal as on roof around the 2' above the beadboard to give some contrast. Beadboard will eventually be stained and sealed.

I did a LOT of dreaming before starting on the shop. And your spot on with the tool setup. We use a miter saw a lot and one of the priorities is to have good support for fairly long boards. Simply comes from experience having to support same on several projects. 

I dreamed a lot about dust collection too. We have two 18' long utility trenches in the slab running parallel to each other middle of the shop. Our work tables and middle of shop machines are over those trenches. The trenches have dust collection, electrical, compressed air and control cables in them. We have a second dust control system that runs along the exterior walls to catch machines around the perimeter. We are working on an upgrade to automated blast gates as it is a real pain with two of us working and multiple machines often in operation.

The floor is slab concrete and is the only part of the build that I contracted out (although I drew up the blueprints). I can work concrete but getting too old for that heavy work. I originally wanted to go with high gloss black paint and actually did paint a section black. It looked great BUT dust was just too visible. So I punted and went with a tan color no slip paint on surface. I am doing that in sections as we have to move machines around as I do it. We will use anti fatigue mats as necessary but to be honest I move around enough it doesn't really seem to be a big issue.

The main electrical is 200amp on west wall (front of shop) center. There are 70amp sub panels in each trench mid shop mounted to our primary outfeed tables. Another 100amp sub is located mid east wall. All of the electrical is under the slab or in the walls. 

NOTHING hangs down from the ceiling mid shop except two retracting air hose reels (even though we will have air outlets at each station and along the walls). And NOTHING runs across the top of the floors! The dream was to have utilities within easy reach of everything and nothing in the way to trip over.


----------



## OzarkJim

Understand this is a work in progress. It is NOT complete by any means!!

Middle of the shop









Utility trench








Dust control


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

1thumb said:


> My bad. I thought Petey was on Sanibel.


The way they were talking over on pottz I thought he must be too


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottz said:


> i think everyone is confused right now as how or where to create a "blog" which is now a "journal". for gods sake couldn't they have just kept the old terminolgy so everyone isn't confused !!!! like now pm's are "conversations " stupid !!!!! 😔


Changing all the terms is too confusing


----------



## CommonJoe

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> The way they were talking over on pottz I thought he must be too


Petey was in the middle of it all and it could have been just as bad. Everybody is, and was very concerned for Petey and his family and friends. I'm sorry if you thought we over exaggerated the situation


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks good from here Jim.


----------



## OzarkJim

I think I am in love. Just saw the new Shark RS 1000 pro router fence and lift system. It's like CNC married a router table!! Granted it's not for everyone at $1700!!! That would be about 1/2 way to a Shaper for our shop........decisions decisions......


----------



## CommonJoe

OzarkJim said:


> Understand this is a work in progress. It is NOT complete by any means!!
> 
> Middle of the shop
> View attachment 3854880


I like all the room.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CommonJoe said:


> Petey was in the middle of it all and it could have been just as bad. Everybody is, and was very concerned for Petey and his family and friends. I'm sorry if you thought we over exaggerated the situation


I don't think you can over-exaggerate a number 4 hurricane 2 mph short of a 5. The location was a general area over on pottz patio.


----------



## OzarkJim

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> I don't think you can over-exaggerate a number 4 hurricane 2 mph short of a 5. The location was a general area over on pottz patio.


I was living in South Louisiana (New Iberia) when Andrew came thru. The level of damage from that powerful of a storm is awful. Unlike tornados, hurricanes cut a very wide swath. The size of the area impacted compounds the recovery. After Andrew we were about 3 weeks before we had power and we lived in a subdivision with about 100 houses!! It will take years before Florida fully recovers and some things will never be the same.

Thoughts and prayers for the folks in Florida!!!!


----------



## pottz

inspite of our differences i think we can all come together and agree our hearts go out to those that were in harms way and suffered huge losses. please pray or think of what their going through for many days and weeks to come.makes me feel very fortunate to have what i do.and a big shop full of expensive tools isn't it ! and no im not pointing fingers at anyone......ok guys. peace jocks. 😔


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> Actually, it's beadboard paneling with insulation behind it. We have 10' ceilings and plan to install same metal as on roof around the 2' above the beadboard to give some contrast. Beadboard will eventually be stained and sealed.
> 
> I did a LOT of dreaming before starting on the shop. And your spot on with the tool setup. We use a miter saw a lot and one of the priorities is to have good support for fairly long boards. Simply comes from experience having to support same on several projects.
> 
> I dreamed a lot about dust collection too. We have two 18' long utility trenches in the slab running parallel to each other middle of the shop. Our work tables and middle of shop machines are over those trenches. The trenches have dust collection, electrical, compressed air and control cables in them. We have a second dust control system that runs along the exterior walls to catch machines around the perimeter. We are working on an upgrade to automated blast gates as it is a real pain with two of us working and multiple machines often in operation.
> 
> The floor is slab concrete and is the only part of the build that I contracted out (although I drew up the blueprints). I can work concrete but getting too old for that heavy work. I originally wanted to go with high gloss black paint and actually did paint a section black. It looked great BUT dust was just too visible. So I punted and went with a tan color no slip paint on surface. I am doing that in sections as we have to move machines around as I do it. We will use anti fatigue mats as necessary but to be honest I move around enough it doesn't really seem to be a big issue.
> 
> The main electrical is 200amp on west wall (front of shop) center. There are 70amp sub panels in each trench mid shop mounted to our primary outfeed tables. Another 100amp sub is located mid east wall. All of the electrical is under the slab or in the walls.
> 
> NOTHING hangs down from the ceiling mid shop except two retracting air hose reels (even though we will have air outlets at each station and along the walls). And NOTHING runs across the top of the floors! The dream was to have utilities within easy reach of everything and nothing in the way to trip over.


*Fantastic I enjoy seeing more as you go along...






*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

"Goodnight, Irene, goodnight Irene, I'll see you in my ZZZzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> "Goodnight, Irene, goodnight Irene, I'll see you in my ZZZzzzzzzzzzz"


Actually, my wife's name is Irene. And I see her in my dreams and otherwise too!!


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3854923


Speaking of birds. Check out my updated badge picture. That Turkey showed up one day at our estate and stayed for about a month. Fairly sure he was a lost tame bird as he would run towards you if you had corn! His favorite spot was on our trash box at gate.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This brought memories of **Gunny







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One of the entries for this years Woodworkers Guild/ Axminster Tools (UK) carving competition. This is a large dining table made of elm, the otters are in the center. Anyone with experience working with Elm will know, not the easiest wood to work, especially sanding it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> ... Anyone with experience _working with Elm_ will know, not the easiest wood to work, *especially sanding it*.


I've found sanding an elephant,








equally challenging.


----------



## 987Ron

A fine good morning to all, coffee in hand on a cool am. Warmer later. Busy week ahead for me, hopefully some shop time. New box project for a person who loves Golf. Golf themed box. Have an idea or two. 

Two trips to Savannah this week. Daughter has a knit session to go to one day and a Dr. appointment another day. She does not feel confident to drive in the Savannah traffic, so Dad gets to be the Uber Driver. Worst part is waiting, but Savannah does have a HD and Case Woodworking. One place I try to stay away from seems to draw me in though is Byrd's Cookie Company. Great Cookies. 

Have a good week.


----------



## CommonJoe

OzarkJim said:


> Understand this is a work in progress. It is NOT complete by any means!!
> 
> Middle of the shop
> View attachment 3854880


When you're doing a lot of cutting what are you going to do with all the scrap (trash)?
I have a rolling box that slides under my saw outfeed table. Works great, keeps it off the floor, then I just roll it to the dumpster when it gets full, For me about every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

OK, LBD, you Win the interent for today!!! And so say all of us - well, I do, anyways.

Byrd´s Cookie Company sounds dangerous.

I toss my scraps in a bucket by the bench, then dump that into a plywood scrap box made for firestarters by the firewood station. But I make baby scraps so this is good enough for me.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...Monday? Leave it at that...


----------



## OzarkJim

Arrrgggghhhhhh. I hate this new site!!! I keep trying to add pictures to my original Workshop post and end up creating a new one........
Yeah I talked to Cricket but instructions are confusing. The new site is not very intuitive, and I am fairly good with a computer.......
Don't get me wrong, I don't blame Cricket for it.


----------



## 987Ron

Good scraps go in the wood storage area, bad scraps go in a box. Even bad scraps get used sometimes, backup to drill press through holes, spacers, lifts, and eventually to fire pit kindling. etc.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CommonJoe said:


> When you're doing a lot of cutting what are you going to do with all the scrap (trash)?
> I have a rolling box that slides under my saw outfeed table. Works great, keeps it off the floor, then I just roll it to the dumpster when it gets full, For me about every 2 weeks or so.
> View attachment 3854946


Excellent addition to a shop. The problem I have is that I want to keep those "treasures". Now that I have a laser I have my keepsake box, for I have spent a lot of time on them... I know emotional...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

When it comes to "technology" it is all about the "click of a button" and procedure... but what button and procedure?
Finally when you figure it out...








*
But nobody said that it wasn't frustrating...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Morning to ya...Monday? Leave it at that...


*... but what about the pills and breakfast?*


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> When it comes to "technology" it is all about the "click of a button" and procedure... but what button and procedure?
> Finally when you figure it out...
> View attachment 3854952
> 
> 
> *But nobody said that it wasn't frustrating...*


Yeah we called them "CLICK TREES" in the office. Once you learned a new click tree, it often opened up a whole new world in a given program. But really aggravating to get there! Like I have mentioned before out of 350 employees in our office about 25-30 were IT!! They had guys that would roam the halls just waiting for someone to have a question LOL.......And we were all really good with computers.


----------



## bandit571

Taken....nuked a pair of Sausage patties, added a slice of Cheddar between them, then slid into a Toasted English Muffin.. Dungeon Woodshop is usually closed on Monday's....Unless I get REALLY bored....

Trying to avoid some guy named Murhpy, and his laws...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Day 3 of 9 school fall break...* In about 30 minutes I have to get one of my cats into a carrier and go to the vet for an annual exam. Getting the cat into the carrier is the "tricK". Last night I carefully put the carrier out in order to have it ready. If I get it out on the day of the exam... she will go into hiding... Tommorrow the other cat goes in. Just part of pet ownership.


----------



## bandit571

About like when a NFL Quarterback gets traded to a new team....new Play Book, new terminologies, where a "Omaka Right 23 used to mean a Pass Play, it now means Quarterback Draw.....BUT...it is still the same Game. And a Quarterback that can't ( or won't even bother) learn the new playbook...usually winds up sacked, or worse.

Yes, the "Old" playbook had been around for over a decade...everybody understood how it worked, and they were "comfy" with it...but then spammers soon learned how to hack it...until the "plays" no longer worked. Soooo
The "Coaching Staff" brings out a new Playbook...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *Byrd´s Cookie Company*


My Mom is in independent living and likes cookies. Byrd's looks great and I will try them on the next order.... Yum




__





Gourmet Cookies, Key Lime Coolers, Cookie Gifts, Cheese Biscuits, & Cookie Gift Baskets | Byrd Cookie


Byrd Cookie Company. The fine art of taste, with cookies, treats, snacks, and many specialty and gift items.



www.byrdcookiecompany.com




Personally, I like middle eastern treats and the trays that my paramour sends me...


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> About like when a NFL Quarterback gets traded to a new team....new Play Book, new terminologies, where a "Omaka Right 23 used to mean a Pass Play, it now means Quarterback Draw.....BUT...it is still the same Game. And a Quarterback that can't ( or won't even bother) learn the new playbook...usually winds up sacked, or worse.
> 
> Yes, the "Old" playbook had been around for over a decade...everybody understood how it worked, and they were "comfy" with it...but then spammers soon learned how to hack it...until the "plays" no longer worked. Soooo
> The "Coaching Staff" brings out a new Playbook...


That is true, BUT the winning team has a coaching staff that writes an understandable playbook.......Great players don't mean anything if the coach doesn't make the right calls. 
Again, I DON"T blame this on Cricket. She is doing the best she can!


----------



## splintergroup

Jim, the utility trench is a winner, not having overhead and underfoot obstacles is well worth the pre-build efforts.


----------



## OzarkJim

splintergroup said:


> Jim, the utility trench is a winner, not having overhead and underfoot obstacles is well worth the pre-build efforts.


Thanks. I thought so too. Oddly my partner was against the idea before the pour. Not now! My sales pitch was "well we can always fill it in if we don't like it but we can't add it after the pour".

But I can't take credit for the original idea. I saw this on a UTube video of a shop build while surfing and DREAMING! And I had seen the concept used for years in industrial settings. 

One thing I have learned over the years is it is a LOT easier to install utilities on bare studs than go back later and add them in. DO IT TO EXCESS UP FRONT!!!! Your future self will thank you!!

My one piece of advice to anyone thinking about building a dedicated shop is to DREAM a lot and plan for versatility. Plan and expect changes in layout! Heck we were making changes before we brought the first machine in. 

That and of course build it twice as big as you think you need (buy acreage out in the country LOL). As big as our shop is, it still got a lot smaller as we started bringing in machines.


----------



## OzarkJim

1


----------



## OzarkJim

Opps double post. Slow site downloads to blame. We have fiberoptic BTW.


----------



## splintergroup

OzarkJim said:


> We have fiberoptic BTW.


That's like saying "but I still have checks left in the check book!" 

My thought is the same on the doubles, lots of lag after a post and hitting the button twice queues another up.

I learned my lesson (sorta) with the preplanning. When I had the house torn up for some renovations, I home-runned some 1/2 PVC conduit for networking and TV coax. Wish I went much further and considered future needs (and 3/4 or 1" conduit!)


----------



## OzarkJim

splintergroup said:


> That's like saying "but I still have checks left in the check book!"
> 
> My thought is the same on the doubles, lots of lag after a post and hitting the button twice queues another up.
> 
> I learned my lesson (sorta) with the preplanning. When I had the house torn up for some renovations, I home-runned some 1/2 PVC conduit for networking and TV coax. Wish I went much further and considered future needs (and 3/4 or 1" conduit!)


Yep we ran extra conduit to the trenches for signal wiring. As it turns out that will be handy for setting up our dust control automation. Granted we could go with the GRIT brand wireless but we will actually be less expensive to design our own system. Not easier but less expensive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Day 3 continued...* 10 a.m. taking a break and working on laser designs for thanksgiving...got the cornucopia finished, many hours working on node editing; next the text...


----------



## CommonJoe

splintergroup said:


> Jim, the utility trench is a winner, not having overhead and underfoot obstacles is well worth the pre-build efforts.


Not a fan of the trenches myself. In a ever changing shop it may make you reluctant to move something that you would like to move because you already have the trench there. I would fill em up. It's easy enough to run all the ductwork overhead, and at any angle you need to, to get to new or re-placed equipment. My second shop was 5000' and as new pieces of equipment were acquired, changes were always being made.


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Not a fan of the trenches myself. In a ever changing shop it may make you reluctant to move something that you would like to move because you already have the trench there. I would fill em up. It's easy enough to run all the ductwork overhead, and at any angle you need to, to get to new or re-placed equipment. My second shop was 5000' and as new pieces of equipment were acquired, changes were always being made.


ditto ive changed my layout many times over the years.plus ive had to take a section of duct apart once or twice when something got stuck and created a clog.


----------



## CommonJoe

pottz said:


> ditto ive changed my layout many times over the years.plus ive had to take a section of duct apart once or twice when something got stuck and created a clog.


His trench is just covered with plywood so it's easy enough to get to. 
His shop, his way... Once you get rolling you always see something that could be different, and as he said, he can always fill them. I just don't see a big enough advantage but there already in anyway so it doesn't matter what I think.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> .... ive had to take a section of duct apart once or twice when something got stuck and created a clog.


And people scoffed at my* Dunny ogre.*


----------



## CommonJoe

LittleBlackDuck said:


> And people scoffed at my* Dunny ogre.*


An empty soda can does wonders


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> And people scoffed at my* Dunny ogre.*


*What Ryobi tool don't you have... 🔨*


----------



## bandit571

Resisting the the urge to go to the shop, today. Will see how bored I get....have some stopped dados to do....

The local Kroger's store is in the process of remodeling the entire store, while staying open...aisles getting moved to new locations, no rhyme nor reason....hard to find what I'm looking for..spent half the time LOOKING for the right aisle...

Normally a 20 minute trip to the store...turned in to at least an hour....and only spent $40?
This dang Vertigo has been kicking my butt the last 2 days.....tain't fun, I tell ya...Vertigo is not for the weak...


----------



## CommonJoe

bandit571 said:


> Resisting the the urge to go to the shop, today. Will see how bored I get....have some stopped dados to do....


Rules are made to be broken (if the vertigo gets better)


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, The store redo is to make you buy more and feel good about it. Doesn't seem like it is going too good so far.


----------



## Knockonit

i noticed quite a few stores locally are re arranging isles and product locations, and are downsizing in offering many items of one type, and vendor, me thinks the marketing for food vendors is changing slowly to accomodate late or not arriving stock to sell, notice shelves are sparce in the heavy buyer areas, with no back up on entire shelf, and constant re arranging to appear they have full stocking ability, its a trap, to assist in up grade of prices we will have to pay .
and that vertigo, boy howdy when it raises it ugly head i gotta lay low, sometimes for days at time, even worse when i lay down, ugly stuff, hope you get better, 
rj in az


----------



## bandit571

80 minutes of puttering around in the shop...fine tuning too tight joints..repaired one part....chopped a stopped dado...installed a new (to me..) Boston Pencil Sharpener....cut a divider for the box to size...film after bit...after I get cooled off...


----------



## bandit571

Cordless Pencil Sharpener...








Other side says Boston. 

The repair?








Glued a piece back on...groove it sat in was way too tight...
The other end piece?








Has a stopped dado..








Tools needed for the job...that screw? was to hold the end in place, while all the chopping was going on..the Router?








Cleaned up, after the chisels..the divider?








Is designed to be removable per Sellers' Plan. and right above where the dado stops, is where a saw will be going by, when I cut the lid off of the box..

Spent most of the shop time, fine tuning the fit of all the grooves...
That'll larn me, about working on a Monday


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, i have one of those pencil sharpeners in my shop, mounted to the side of a tool cabinet. Works better than those mechanical ones.

Great job on the box, the stopped dado turned out good.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *What Ryobi tool don't you have... 🔨*


Fortunately Ryobi make a great diversified range of tools... Ideal for those one of requirements that I wouldn't pay mega bucks for... I don't buy Ryobi for an often used tool... my path for oft used tools is Fe$tool, Milwaukee, AEG and then Ryobi... but then again our range here in Aussieland is limited.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My Blackwing pencil and sharpener...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Fortunately Ryobi make a great diversified range of tools... Ideal for those one of requirements that I wouldn't pay mega bucks for... I don't buy Ryobi for an often used tool... my path for oft used tools is Fe$tool, Milwaukee, AEG and then Ryobi... but then again our range here in Aussieland is limited.


and don't forget that Trotec laser...


----------



## northwoodsman

pottz said:


> ditto ive changed my layout many times over the years.plus ive had to take a section of duct apart once or twice when something got stuck and created a clog.


There is another thread right now regarding DC piping and this is another good point pottz. Currently I have half clear flex and half PVC. If I have a clog it's easy to see where it is in the clear flex. So far 100% of the time it's been that I have turned on my DeWalt 735 planer and forgot to turn on the DC. That planer can shoot shavings up a 12' flex hose, across a 14' PVC run across the ceiling and down another 7' flex tube into the DC without it even being turned on. It sure makes a mess though. Enough to ruin your morning cleaning it up.


----------



## EricFai

NorthWoodsMan, I have seen a stand for the Dewal 735, in which the guy built a collection box with a baffle in it. The majority of the chips were collected in the stand (with a removable bin) and the finer stuff continuing on to the DC. I think it may have been here on LJ. Either way, I thought that is a slick idea, and I plan on giving it a try with mine down the road. I am also going to have caps at the end of the long runs to have access for a clean out in the event of a clog.


----------



## pottz

northwoodsman said:


> There is another thread right now regarding DC piping and this is another good point pottz. Currently I have half clear flex and half PVC. If I have a clog it's easy to see where it is in the clear flex. So far 100% of the time it's been that I have turned on my DeWalt 735 planer and forgot to turn on the DC. That planer can shoot shavings up a 12' flex hose, across a 14' PVC run across the ceiling and down another 7' flex tube into the DC without it even being turned on. It sure makes a mess though. Enough to ruin your morning cleaning it up.


been there had that happen.yeah no fun !


----------



## BurlyBob

Question, should I glue up each mortise and the dowel or just go with a dry fit and the dowels?


----------



## CommonJoe

BurlyBob said:


> Question, should I glue up each mortise and the dowel or just go with a dry fit and the dowels?


I glue everything.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Finished up the lettering...







*


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Finished up the lettering...
> View attachment 3855049
> *


Yes, we are blessed and need to be thankful for that.


----------



## OzarkJim

Trip to town. Got some cedar fence pickets to make our pirate ship broken bow for Halloween. Also got some parts to build a cannon. Already working on a pirate treasure chest that will house the candy. Got a candy bowl that has a motion activated little skeleton that talks to the kids when they reach in the bowl. He is always a big hit with the kids....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Part 2 of the Paul Sellers Box "Journal" has been started...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have Public School Disease ;( Our grandson brought from his girlfriend’s 6 yo daughter ;((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

EricFai said:


> NorthWoodsMan, I have seen a stand ...... I think it may have been here on LJ......


You should have *favourited* it, snigger!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*MISSION OF WORLD ANIMAL DAY*
To raise the status of animals in order to improve welfare standards around the globe. Building the celebration of World Animal Day unites the animal welfare movement, mobilising it into a global force to make the world a better place for all animals. It's celebrated in different ways in every country, irrespective of nationality, religion, faith or political ideology. Through increased awareness and education we can create a world where animals are always recognised as sentient beings and full regard is always paid to their welfare.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning on Day 4/10-* Vet appt at 3 p.m. for the second cat. Breakfast awaits after searching the web with my iced coffee. I came across this for my cooking ideas...















Mini Meatloaves


This is my tribute to meatloaf! One of America’s classic comfort foods and one of my all time favorites :) How awesome that we’re servin it up in a muffin tin!! As an extra special trea…




muffintinmommy.wordpress.com


----------



## 987Ron

h
Home from the Dentist, Permanent crown was not permanent, wrong color, sizing was off. They are sending back to the lab. Temp had to be cut off so new temp made and installed. Big waste of the morning for me and for the Dentist. Did drive the old P-car down and back so all was not to bad. 

Made a patio bench a few months ago out of left over deck boards. Last week pressure sprayed the patio, did the bench, now it is a bit splintery. Nice and dry so out comes the sander to get it sit able again. Who else uses a Festool sander to sand an old patio bench? 

Sipping my coffee carefully as the lip is still numb.


----------



## 987Ron

DW Meatloaf is one of my favorites also. Left over meatloaf sliced makes good sandwiches. Almost meatloaf filling, wife made a big pot of Hungarian style Stuffed Cabbage Rolls, leftovers make good lunches. That is lunch today with some cornbread. Best part of a pan of cornbread is the corner pieces.


----------



## controlfreak

Around my house we call it "Treatloaf", great stuff. I had it for lunch (leftovers) yesterday.


----------



## CommonJoe

987Ron said:


> DW Meatloaf is one of my favorites also. Left over meatloaf sliced makes good sandwiches. Almost meatloaf filling, wife made a big pot of Hungarian style Stuffed Cabbage Rolls, leftovers make good lunches. That is lunch today with some cornbread. Best part of a pan of cornbread is the corner pieces.


Love left over meatloaf sandwiches, the wife adds cheese 🧀 in the middle.
I hate going to the dentist, I'm down to 4 teeth, so soft meatloaf is good.


----------



## bandit571

Needed a quick trip to Harbor Freight, this morning..needed new sanding belts..3" x 21",80 grit (2 pk) and a 4" x 36", 80 grit....Total price? $8....then had to go back, pick up the Boss, and take her to do HER shopping.


----------



## OzarkJim

My truck automatically turns into Harbor Freight, Lowes, Home Depot and any store that says woodworking machines!!!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

Headed to wholesaler in Little Rock for Black Melamine.


----------



## northwoodsman

Don't shoot the messenger here, please. Have you made meatloaf with ground turkey? We quit buying ground beef 3-4 years ago for health reasons. I can make some really good meatloaf out of ground turkey that hardly anybody would know the difference. I use it for meatballs, bolognese, chili, and burgers too.


----------



## 987Ron

Being an old Okie, beef is first choice for me. The wife sometimes wants to do the Turkey substitute over my objections. Tries to convince me Turkey would be better for health reasons, At my age she is on a difficult quest in that regard. Old stubborn me. Now we did make a seafood Lasagna that was good.


----------



## bandit571

Had to stop..Uncle Charles said so....he was hit my left foot, right in the toes...he also was hitting the right calf up by the back of the knee...need to change shirts, as this one is soaked...

Film in a little bit...once I get cooled off, and get rid of Sir Charles.....yeah, he is one mean....


----------



## bandit571

Might have to change the Boss' name to 3 horses....nag, nag, nag...



Anyway..photos?








needed to chop this out...so...








chisel work...then a clean up..








Then draw a stop line along the edges...And plane down to it..








Supposed to look like this, when done...








Getting there...then jig up to start on the long sides...








Got this one edge almost done...








When Uncle Charles started in with the cramps...








And this was just from the 2 end pieces of the box...

New 80 grit, 4" x 36" sanding belt has been installed...might come in handy, later?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Bandit, that is taking shape.

Ron, agree the cold meatloaf sandwiches are great, I like to add a little bit of spicy mustard.


----------



## EricFai

Deck build is running along nicely, deck boards are down, get to start on the railings tomorrow. Once completed I can start framing the roof for the metal. I checked the other day and there is a 3 day lead time once order is placed, (I want to have the framing done first for the exact length needed). The homeowner has asked if I can paint it, sure it will be a charge. So I need to paint before installing the metal and screen. I plan on using the airless sprayer for that, a days work. And I received a small tip today, homemade cake from scratch, that was good with my lunch, (I always said those are the best tips).

I am waiting for the file transfer from the phone, so photos should follow later.


----------



## EricFai

The fun part of the photo transfer is going to be organizing the 1500 photos (only about 5 years worth), the phones numbering system stinks, plus I have photos that were transferred from the old phone on there to. I have taken time to organize them on the phone, but now they are all jumbled. I try to sort by date and hopefully that helps out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-* I look forward to pic of the deck… At the top of this forum, I posted my gazebo build.


*Next- *Last night we had a high wind blow through… Fortunately, everything is OK except for the swimming pool; leaves!!! I spent most of the day periodically emptying the cleanout basket… Back running.


*This episode bought thought to those who have pools in FL and after Ian… Add pool people who will be in high demand...*


----------



## EricFai

DW, the Gazebo looks nice. I have thought about one down by the fire pit in the yard. As for the pool, I managed to get a cover on ours before Ian, and yes the pool folks will be in high demand.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Late night, old friend and dive buddy from Tampa and his wife were here for a visit last night, had not seen them in 12 years. Lots to catch up on. He owns the dive shop that I worked with in Tampa. So late to bed, but up early for Savannah trip. 
Coffee is needed this am.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- *yesterday I found that my vet owns 2 Corgis and he said Yes to all the things that you have posted about them...
I sure like them little guys, but due to my lifestyle, no more dogs  I am partial to the Pembroke...


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to myself. Pills taken. 

Need to finish trimming dovetails "nubs"...as all 4 sides of the box are now rounded to shape...

47 clear and sunny degrees outside the windows....


----------



## DS

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Next- *Last night we had a high wind blow through… Fortunately, everything is OK except for the swimming pool; leaves!!! I spent most of the day periodically emptying the cleanout basket… Back running.


My pool got destroyed in that storm!
About 1/2” of dirt, stuff from the yard, the yard trash can, palm branches and about 50 lbs of leaves.
I’ve never seen it that bad before.

About 7 years ago we had a burst of rain over South Mtn with 4” of rain in an hour that washed down over an entire subdivision from off the mountain.

By the time it hit the neighborhood it was about 30” deep.
Phoenix never built the flood control project slated for that area from 50 years ago because it took so long to develop that area.

There were swimming pools that were completely filled with mud to where you couldn’t even tell where the pool was.
This was just about 2 1/2 miles up the road from me.

Water came up to my porch, which is saying a lot because we have a good grade and lots of water retention parks in our area.

The HOA dug two new dry wells after that, just in case.


----------



## DS

This morning, I woke up remembering all the things I forgot to do with the job I was working on last night.
So, the first 45 minutes of my day this morning is fixing the stuff I messed up last night.
Seems appropriate for hump day…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Day 5/9 of school break- *Catch up on STUFF...
* DS-* I feel that I am not alone with my pool, yet mine wasn't quite that bad, but PIA and go on to swim another day.


----------



## bandit571

Leaves are turning..








The view out my back door...while waiting on the Mutts to check their P-Mail..








Sweep the shop floor a second time...








As the 2 long sides were planed last night...this morning, they needed a trim..








With a fine toothed saw..








Then a few edges were leveled..








Which left this...








Which soon led to this...








Letting this mess sit a day or so...


----------



## CommonJoe

bandit571 said:


> Which left this...
> View attachment 3855290


That looks much better than your first one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

That is looking sharp Bandit, really like the curves.


----------



## pottz

yeah the dovetails with the curves really makes a great design.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Overview of the Origins and Evolution of Britain's Woodworking Tools -- Medieval to 17th-century*
*First, what is the so-called "medieval" era?*
These are the days when:
Bathtubs are virtually unknown -- remember even soap has to wait until the 18th-century!
Floors are covered with rushes
All the scraps from a meal at the table are thrown to the dogs under the table.
In the peasants' homes -- really crude "huts" -- manners are even cruder and pieces of furniture fewer than in the homes of the aristocracy.




__





Overview of the Origins and Evolution of Britain's Woodworking Tools-- Medieval to 17th-century






woodworkinghistory.com




View attachment 3855316
View attachment 3855317
View attachment 3855318


----------



## EricFai

Installed some of the hand rails today, have to wait until I get the steps installed before I can finish the railing. I also need to get the roof framing done to order the metal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*VERY, very NICE...







*


----------



## EricFai

Thanks DW, so far 10 days into it. I think about 2 week left which includes staining. Then I have a patio door to install.


----------



## CommonJoe

EricFai said:


> Installed some of the hand rails today, have to wait until I get the steps installed before I can finish the railing. I also need to get the roof framing done to order the metal.
> View attachment 3855304


That's looking good Eric.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Joe, I doing good time wise with it. One man show here and I had to dig the footers.


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Installed some of the hand rails today, have to wait until I get the steps installed before I can finish the railing. I also need to get the roof framing done to order the metal.
> View attachment 3855304


Looking good Eric!


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Jim, I had to redo one section of the railing, went to install it and saw that the spacing was off on one end. Oh well fixed that.


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Thanks Jim, I had to redo one section of the railing, went to install it and saw that the spacing was off on one end. Oh well fixed that.


Been there done that plenty of times. You can always tell the experienced guys because they are the ones who figure out how to fix the mistakes LOL.....

Always said the fisherman who can get his bait OUT of the tree is the one with experience LOL.....


----------



## bandit571

October Fire Pit Burn...Had to wait until AFTER dark...
Scrap barrel and all the empty boxes..


----------



## EricFai

Jim, that's


OzarkJim said:


> Been there done that plenty of times. You can always tell the experienced guys because they are the ones who figure out how to fix the mistakes LOL.....
> 
> Always said the fisherman who can get his bait OUT of the tree is the one with experience LOL.....


Yes experence helps, and i know some folks would just look the other way. but when it's time for inspection, it will be the reason that it doesn't pass.

simple don't cast into the trees, you slip it in just under the branches.


----------



## EricFai

bandit571 said:


> October Fire Pit Burn...Had to wait until AFTER dark...
> Scrap barrel and all the empty boxes..


And no Photos!


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Jim, that's
> 
> 
> Yes experence helps, and i know some folks would just look the other way. but when it's time for inspection, it will be the reason that it doesn't pass.
> 
> simple don't cast into the trees, you slip it in just under the branches.


And that my friend is why I live where they don't do inspections!!

ummmmm you haven't fished on some the lakes around here LOL. Even the best of us are going to occasionally throw it over a limb..... When I was a kid (throwing with two hands) my dad used to ask me if I was bird hunting!


----------



## bandit571

Try again







That better?


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> October Fire Pit Burn...Had to wait until AFTER dark...
> Scrap barrel and all the empty boxes..


We have a burn ban here it is so dry!!! I have a massive pile of limbs and boxes. I usually wait till we get some snow before burning anyway. Just seems safer that way......


----------



## EricFai

Jim, the ones that always got me as a kid, was trying to cast just short of the lillypads, usally went past it and hooked the pads. But that was some really good bass fishing. I grew up on a lake in Southern Michigan, spent a lot of time on the water, fishing, sailing, swimming.


----------



## EricFai

That's the spirit Bandit.


----------



## northwoodsman

OzarkJim said:


> Always said the fisherman who can get his bait OUT of the tree is the one with experience LOL.....


It's funny that you mention that. There is place that I visit in northern MN every year and after you canoe and portage back into the middle of nowhere for about 5 hours, there is a big flashy gold lure that's been hanging about 25' up. It's been there for at least 6 years. No it's not mine, but every year I look at it for at least 10 minutes trying to figure out how to get it down. Just for the challenge.


----------



## OzarkJim

Speaking of paddling to middle of nowhere: There is the story of the guys that got to take their once in a lifetime fishing trip up north. They paddled for a day and a half to reach this remote lake. They were taking lunch and lamenting the fact that they would have to paddle another day out when a float plane landed on the same lake..........


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## northwoodsman

OzarkJim said:


> Speaking of paddling to middle of nowhere: There is the story of the guys that got to take their once in a lifetime fishing trip up north. They paddled for a day and a half to reach this remote lake. They were taking lunch and lamenting the fact that they would have to paddle another day out when a float plane landed on the same lake..........


I go to this area called the Boundary Waters Canoe Area. It's a 1.1 million acre wilderness that you can't even fly over in an airplane unless you are over 10,000 ft. No motorized ANYTHING, no portage wheels, no sails, no mechanical means of propulsion other than a single or double bladed paddle (no oars), no glass bottles, no tin cans, lots of strict rules. Even the forest rangers can't use chain saws or battery operated tools. Back in 2016 I take three buddies from TX up for the first time. We paddle for 9 hours, through wind, rain and in the cold at the end of September. We get camp set up right at dark and prepare our freeze dried dinners. We are up here for a week, drinking water right out of the lakes. The first morning we wake up we are drinking coffee around the fire commenting how quiet it is. We are nearly 20 miles from the nearest road or power line, no cell service, just us and the bears. All of a sudden we hear this sound. "What the heck is that?". It sounds like a motor. Impossible! It keeps getting louder. Within 4-5 minutes a motorized canoe passes in front of our campsite. It's a couple of guys from the DNR doing a 20 year fish study. We were on the lake that we wanted to be on so we endured it all week. About the time we were leaving on the last morning a float plane lands to pick them up also. I've been going up there for 45 years and had never heard of or seen this. Talk about bad luck. We paddled over to their campsite one day to inquire about their fish study findings and to compare notes. Our findings were the same as theirs, the fishing in that lake sucked, but it sure was beautiful.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good Night Mr. and Mrs. America and All the Ships at Sea*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Northwoodsman, I suspect that wilderness rule is the same reason the Goat Rocks fire is 0% contained. It seems to be a big barrier to maintenance too.

*American Airlines pilots oppose FAA extension for Boeing, demand upgrade*









American Airlines pilots oppose congressional extension for Boeing, demand upgrade


The American Airlines pilot union said it opposes a congressional extension for Boeing to allow the MAX 7 and MAX 10 to be certified without a cockpit system upgrade.




www.seattletimes.com


----------



## DS

Nice looking dovetails Bandit.
The curved box looks super cool!

Eric, I almost remember what it was like to have that much ambition.
Good looking stuff, keep up the good work.

G’nite all.


----------



## 987Ron

Eric and Bandit Good looking labor. Nice. 

Morning world. Up and coffee. Later trip to Savannah, Daughters Dr. Appt. 

Looking at the shop, need more storage space or less stuff to store. Reconfigure ideas not working. Just leave it as it is. 

Never enough wall space for shelves etc. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*good morning...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What petting a dog can do for your brain*








What petting a dog can do for your brain | CNN


Petting a real dog beat out cuddling a cute stuffed animal when it came to stimulating the part of the brain that controls our reasoning and problem-solving, a new study found.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Does It Matter if I Eat the Stickers on Fruits and Vegetables?*
They won’t cause you any harm, but there are reasons to remove them before taking a bite. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/11/16/well/eat/stickers-fruits-vegetables.html


----------



## 987Ron

Dw Agree with petting a "real dog" is an assist to the brain. I did notice you stated "*real* dog" For me tha leaves out Corgis and little toy mutts. 
As to removing the sticker on fruit before eating, yes I always wonder what is growing under the sticker. Now bananas doesn't matter if the sticker is removed or not. 
Having a bit of fun before the day gets serious.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin to ya....both Breakfast are done. 60 mostly cloudy degrees outside. 

Need to get this out of the Foret de Pinces...








Cleaned up, and a lid sawn off.......and hide from the Boss...

We'll have to see which will get done....Film @2300 hrs...


----------



## splintergroup

In my younger days I thrived on long likes into the wilderness areas to find the perfect trout pools and most of all, no people.

One place I hadn't been to for several decades so when a buddy of mine came to visit I told him about it. There was a nice pool where if you were sneaky and knew that you cast in blind, just around that stone wall, you can maybe catch one of the pool "elders". The jumbo trout that got big by being smarter than the rest.
Anyway, it was just a nice day hike to reach. The trail was as I remembered, barely their. We get to the stone wall and are ready to cast around the corner when we hear a big splash. Knowing that the pool was going to be spooked for a while we went ahead and looked to see what happened. 

Probably about a dozen teens, jumping into the pool from the top of the falls. How in the heck did they all get out here?

Turns out that a few years back they paved a road to the area and the formerly nice trout haven had turned into a party spot.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## CommonJoe

splintergroup said:


> In my younger days I thrived on long likes into the wilderness areas to find the perfect trout pools and most of all, no people.
> 
> One place I hadn't been to for several decades so when a buddy of mine came to visit I told him about it. There was a nice pool where if you were sneaky and knew that you cast in blind, just around that stone wall, you can maybe catch one of the pool "elders". The jumbo trout that got big by being smarter than the rest.
> Anyway, it was just a nice day hike to reach. The trail was as I remembered, barely their. We get to the stone wall and are ready to cast around the corner when we hear a big splash. Knowing that the pool was going to be spooked for a while we went ahead and looked to see what happened.
> 
> Probably about a dozen teens, jumping into the pool from the top of the falls. How in the heck did they all get out here?
> 
> Turns out that a few years back they paved a road to the area and the formerly nice trout haven had turned into a party spot.


I know what you mean. We had a pristine hiking spot we always went to. (waterfall and ponds) The road stopped and you had to hike about 1 1/2 miles into the canyon to get to the trail. Then you had to hoof it through the brush. Now they completed the road, it goes past and through, and the boy scouts have lined the trails with rocks and you can't go there without seeing a bunch of other people up here.


----------



## bandit571

Whole lot of this going on..








To get to..








Still need to plane these edges...








Thinking this might be the Front of the box.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit-


----------



## EricFai

Well done Bandit, yes the view looks good for the front.


----------



## OzarkJim

We are in the process of building something similar to this for Halloween. We have to build ours where it is light and easy to assemble as we will be putting it up and then taking back down next day (IE: not at our property).


----------



## northwoodsman

Ozark - that looks doable. I know you already purchased pickets but some simple framing and some sort of tarp or fabric for a skin sure would make it light and easy to store for next year. Get creative with some paint and you have a pirate ship. Do the same thing for the rocks and the tattered sails. Add your fog machine for smoke, some strobes for lightning. Heck I would disguise myself as the rocks and jump up and scare people when they came close. Go to a flooring store and get some cardboard tubes for the masts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim-






*


----------



## EricFai

Looks Good Jim.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

987Ron said:


> .... Now bananas doesn't matter if the sticker is removed or not.
> ...


How the hell do they get that sticker under the skin? I've never had the option.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

splintergroup said:


> .... Turns out that a few years back they paved a road to the area and the formerly nice trout haven had turned into a party spot.


The trout should have been easier to catch after a few drinks... by them, not the angler.

Thank the gods they finally paved a road to my haven... the pub! 
They used to argue that without the road, you couldn't drive home.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck- *Could those stickers on the inside be because you are in the southern hemisphere? Just look at how you guys drive on the opposite side of the road, but to top it all you even use metric...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Thank the gods they finally paved a road to my haven... the pub!
> They used to argue that without the road, you couldn't drive home.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*AKGuy *just posted the new Festool table saw. Here is the video... 

*New 2022 Festool table saw CSC SYS 50 EBI







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up a bit late coffee is an absolute this am. Long day with the daughter and the Dr. in Savannah, Breast Cancer confirmed and schedule of treatment set. Home about 8 last night. She should be okay but chemo therapy and other things for a small lump. She is handling well so far. DIL went through all this a couple of years ago, so she has support from someone who has done it. I do not think men really understand the trauma. Dr. has a one person assigned that ;makes all the appointments, reminders, calls for support etc. 

Breakfast is reay, English Muffin and Chicory Coffee. Shop time to plan some new shelves. Build later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron*- prayers for your daughter, keep us informed.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...FRIDAY....Will try not too work too hard for a Friday...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning all- *catching up... Bandit what I love about woodworking at home... "working hard" for me is rewarding, for when I get frustrated I can and do other things. But if the problem lingers then I can go back to make it go more smoothly. And if the problem still exists...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max and others-*
*"Americans are becoming less productive, and that's a risk to the economy"*









Americans are becoming less productive, and that's a risk to the economy


Job market swings over the past few years have dampened the motivation of many workers and led to a decline in the fuel of the U.S. economy — productivity.




www.npr.org




_"Once you've had that sort of Ecclesiastes moment of thinking everything is futile and pointless, how do you get people believing that hard work pays off again?"_

New Vocabulary word that I learned from the article...
*en·nui*
a feeling of listlessness and dissatisfaction arising from a lack of occupation or excitement.
"he succumbed to ennui and despair"


----------



## Cricket

Please STOP asking questions about the new forum software outside of our *Feedback* thread.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*also from Cricket with great instructions on How to Quote*








Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


SG, Granted you can respond like this. But it only makes sense if who your responding too knows which of their comments you are in fact answering.




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## DS

Banned topics on LJ’s: Politics, Religion, Saw Stop, Festool, the new forum software.
Did I miss any of them?


----------



## bandit571

Fresh DNA?








Might be a sharp thingy, somewhere? 

Trying to get one last high spot leveled out..








Yep..THAT one...

Divider has been installed..








Had to open up the ends of the Dados...tested a hinge...








A fancy box deserves a couple fancy hinges...

Might have to go and pick up the GrandBRATS after a while...then I can install the hinges?

We'll see...

Whut's fer Lunch?


----------



## Cricket

DS said:


> Banned topics on LJ’s: Politics, Religion, Saw Stop, Festool, the new forum software.
> Did I miss any of them?


Are you sure ya wanna mess with me today? 

You can ask all the questions you want about the new forum software. We only ask that it is posted to the *Feedback* thread.


----------



## DS

I guess the distinction between discussing the website changes amongst ourselves and providing feedback to the moderators no longer exists


----------



## bandit571

This is going sideways....


----------



## Cricket

DS said:


> I guess the distinction between discussing the website changes amongst ourselves and providing feedback to the moderators no longer exists


Final Reminder...

A HUGE FAVOR FROM EVERYONE

It needs to be in the *feedback thread* if you ask a question (or offer feedback) about the new platform.

Do not start a new thread to ask.
Do not ask in another thread.
Do not send me a private conversation, especially if you asked in the feedback and other threads. This literally triples my work.
The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *regular updates* which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Whut's fer Lunch?


*Stromboli







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wait. What? We arent allowed to talk about Religion? God will be displeased to hear about that. I am going to tell him anyway.

Of course, He already knew, being Godly and stuff, you know, omniscient.

His reply was: Bosch can do everything Festool can do. Not sure what He meant by that??? Probably some deeper meaning which I missed.

Just wondering:
Is that Dave Willis -
Pastor from the "The Naked Marriage" podcast?

Or,
Dave Willis -
Co-Creator of "Aqua Teen Hunger Force," and "Squidbillies?"

Or,
Some other Dave Willis?


----------



## Cricket

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Wait. What? We arent allowed to talk about Religion? God will be displeased to hear about that. I am going to tell him anyway.


That is actually not a rule unless it gets out of hand.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I really like the "quote button" and knowing how it works. Again here is the link on how to use it and you will look professional and nicely put more competent.








Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


SG, Granted you can respond like this. But it only makes sense if who your responding too knows which of their comments you are in fact answering.




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## DS

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Stromboli
> View attachment 3855561
> *


Yeah, I don’t think even you can cook that good.
Where can you buy Strombolli?
If you made it, then my apologies to the chef. :-D


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS said:


> Yeah, I don’t think even you can cook that good.
> Where can you buy Strombolli?
> If you made it, then my apologies to the chef. :-D


Exactly when it comes to this I go to 
*Brooklyn New York Pizza and Italian Café -*Mesa, Power and Main- a small hole in the wall but good food...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My words- *restless, lethargic, ace, and understand*


----------



## OzarkJim

Well the pirate ship broken bow prop is gradually taking shape. The cedar pickets actually work really well and look more authentic than using foam or fabric I think. They are light enough two people can handle a panel and they will hold up to at least a few years of use (this will hopefully be a repeating and growing project over several years). Simply ship lapping the pickets over each other to form a side of ship. Held together with ribs of 2x4 or plywood.

About all we will have this year is the bow and a treasure chest full of candy. A full sized skeleton (dressed in ripped pirate garb) will be sitting on a half rum barrel holding the treasure chest (at least that is the concept. 

I have some of the parts for a cannon but not sure we can get that built in time. Cannon=8" concrete form/4" PVC inside/red light in barrel/fog machine speaker for sound effect. 

Eventually if we get more people to help I have a full disco/stage lighting setup and DMX controller that can be used to time lighting and effects. Dream would be to have two ships battling it out with multiple cannons and other effects.......


----------



## bandit571

Hinge install, today...takes a few tools..








Note that screwdriver...and the size of the pilot hole drill bit









And...I had to wax the threads of those screws, too..
Finally, was able to see IF the hinges worked...








Then fine tune the fit..








Adjust the fit a bit, until...








The cut lines go away...


----------



## pottz

not bad bandit,not bad at all.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

bandit571 said:


> View attachment 3855617


Very impressive *bandit*, but with all those curves, will it fit into a square cardboard box if you have to post it?


----------



## EricFai

Very cool box Bandit, and it not a finished project if there was no blood invloved in the process. Well Done.


----------



## EricFai

Day of fustrations on the deck. Cut the stringers set them in place and was looking at them, something wrong here. Rise was not in spec to code. Recut stringers, that worked. All in all a good day though.










Glad its the weekend, a chance to recharge.


----------



## 987Ron

EricFai said:


> Day of fustrations on the deck. Cut the stringers set them in place and was looking at them, something wrong here. Rise was not in spec to code. Recut stringers, that worked. All in all a good day though.
> 
> View attachment 3855622
> 
> 
> Glad its the weekend, a chance to recharge.


Looking very good. Going to be great.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, thanks. It's been some work, but I enjoy building things like this. The homeowner is talking about having Thanksgiving dinner out there. I'll be done in a few weeks, except for installing a new patio door, delivery is set for the end of October.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## BurlyBob

We had a little entertainment yesterday afternoon.




































































This all happened on the hillsided not far from my front yard. We had a ringside seat and i was surprised how good these photos turned out from my little Canon. There must have been 50-75 cars drive past out house while this was going on.


----------



## EricFai

BurlyBob said:


> We had a little entertainment yesterday afternoon.


Hopefully they have it contained.


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Hopefully they have it contained.


well bob you and i know that situation way too well ! 🥺


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Was Top Max involved?  *


BurlyBob said:


> .


*OK what was going on?*


----------



## BurlyBob

They had it pretty well out by nightfall. The last photo I took this morning. I only saw one small spot still smoldering.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

nite all-


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey *'ric*... whatcha gonna do with the *ꓘϽƎᗡ ǝɥʇ ɹǝpun ǝɔɐds*? 

Metal roof and magnetic boots?


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> View attachment 3855658
> 
> 
> Hey *'ric*... whatcha gonna do with the *ꓘϽƎᗡ ǝɥʇ ɹǝpun ǝɔɐds*?
> 
> Metal roof and magnetic boots?


sorry i dont speak upside down and backwards ? just ask your question normal please ?nonsense !!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> sorry i dont speak upside down and backwards ? just ask your question normal please ?nonsense !!!


Lot of things other *people* don't do/like... doesn't mean its *garbage*...

One man's *garbage* *is*....








*PS. *Just as *normal* as reading text from keyboards without a *[CAPS]* key!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I understood  the ꓘϽƎᗡ ǝɥʇ ɹǝpun ǝɔɐds? 










*


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Lot of things other *people* don't do/like... doesn't mean its *garbage*...
> 
> One man's *garbage* *is*....
> View attachment 3855665
> 
> *PS. *Just as *normal* as reading text from keyboards without a *[CAPS]* key!!!


duckie only you and i know what this means buddy.........peace my friend !!!! 😁


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *I understood  the ꓘϽƎᗡ ǝɥʇ ɹǝpun ǝɔɐds?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855666
> *





Desert_Woodworker said:


> *I understood  the ꓘϽƎᗡ ǝɥʇ ɹǝpun ǝɔɐds?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855666
> *


no one cares dw !


----------



## bandit571

Chill.....Gentleman...


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Chill.....Gentleman...


sorry bandit he just like to push my buttons ! i dont know why ? peace all !


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dont fret, DW, I care! While you may not be an Officer, you are certainly a Gentleman.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> sorry bandit he just like to *push my buttons* ! i dont know why ? peace all !


Ok* ladies*... time to bring in the *Peacemaker*,









Pick your buttons,
















and toss my coin to see who goes first,


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Eric, the deck looks good and solid; and I can see you put alot of "extra" work into the build. I am wondering why you chose to fix the railings directly to the decking? Speaking as someone who built a few decks back in the day, and stained hundreds of them, normally there is a gap between the bottom of the railing and the deck, like this:









Reason being, if there is no gap moisture will collect there and stay there.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> .... normally there is a gap between the bottom of the railing and the deck...
> Reason being, if there is no gap *moisture will collect *there and stay there.


The *no gap* is to feed the pond for the ducklettes,









In spite of all this banter* 'ric*... it still looks bloody good 1 day later.. even with those filthy ducks I try to disassociate with.


----------



## EricFai

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Eric, the deck looks good and solid; and I can see you put alot of "extra" work into the build. I am wondering why you chose to fix the railings directly to the decking?


The railing was attached for screen material, after the build is stained, I will be installing screen and a screen door from the landing. I don't think moisture will be an issue, the deck faces west and bakes in the sun all afternoon.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Of course, screens - to keep the ducks out. They poop everywhere, dont ya know.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Remember, Folks, tonight, the Moon will be visible from Earth.
Last time that happened was - last night.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee and on the porch. No moon for me last night, was fast asleep. Tough Thursday and Friday. Be a good weekend. Enjoy. 

Shop expansion to do.....well some shelves up high for seldom used things. Be lost forever probably.


----------



## OzarkJim

Thought i would mention the REAL ducks on our pond. We have a concrete floored and chainlink fenced dog yard that we start the ducklings in (works better than under a porch).


----------



## splintergroup

EricFai said:


> Day of fustrations on the deck. Cut the stringers set them in place and was looking at them, something wrong here. Rise was not in spec to code. Recut stringers, that worked. All in all a good day though.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad its the weekend, a chance to recharge.


Nice and solid looking Eric! Did I read correctly a few post back that you will be painting that? A lot of surfaces but that is going to be one elegant outdoor space.


----------



## splintergroup

BurlyBob said:


> We had a little entertainment yesterday afternoon.
> 
> This all happened on the hillsided not far from my front yard. We had a ringside seat and i was surprised how good these photos turned out from my little Canon. There must have been 50-75 cars drive past out house while this was going on.


Scary deal Bob!

Looks like clear skies, not a lightning strike I assume.
We live near the river, but not in the "green belt" (bosque). Down there fires move fast but up here in the dirt there is nothing significant to burn. Looks like you'll be ok as long as that grass is not dry!


Give it the ol' stink eye and it'll move on by, take care


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmm...late night, last night...slept in, too. Tried out a 1/8" scrolling blade in the bandsaw, last night...

MeatBalls and sauce, covered in Cheese...for Lunch/Brunch...

47 clear and sunny degrees outside the windows. Might try the shop in a little bit?


----------



## EricFai

splintergroup said:


> Nice and solid looking Eric! Did I read correctly a few post back that you will be painting that? A lot of surfaces but that is going to be one elegant outdoor space.


Thank Splinter, you read correctly, using a solid color stain, I'll be using the airless sprayer.


----------



## OzarkJim

Well I was just out mowing. More accurately called crop dusting as dry as it is around here!! 

I used the mower to blow leaves off of drive. I know a true lawn man would have used an antique rake he had restored.........


----------



## OzarkJim

And it was a zero turn riding lawnmower to boot gasp......


----------



## OzarkJim

Better picture of the ducks. One Aflack (Peking white), two mallards and two Rouens (domesticated mallards). We sometimes start them from eggs and sometimes buy young chicks. Usually start with 6-8 per year as we know a couple will not make it as we free range the birds once they are adults. It is very unusual for our pond to look that dirty brown. Usually crystal clear but the drought as stopped flow of our spring.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good afternoon-* Earlier today spent time with Mom, and all is well—the rest of the day for me. Laundry, computer design for a computer project. After reading about a "riding lawn mower" it brought back memories of having one when I was in Michigan. I kept it under a second-story deck (seriously) with many storages for this area.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Very nice lifestyle... love the Ducks...*


OzarkJim said:


> Better picture of the ducks. One Aflack (Peking white), two mallards and two Rouens (domesticated mallards). We sometimes start them from eggs and sometimes buy young chicks. Usually start with 6-8 per year as we know a couple will not make it as we free range the birds once they are adults. It is very unusual for our pond to look that dirty brown. Usually crystal clear but the drought as stopped flow of our spring.
> 
> View attachment 3855706


----------



## OzarkJim

DW,
I know not much use for a lawnmower out there in the desert. If we don't get better rainfall next year won't be much use for one around here either!!!

I have had several of the old 4 wheel style in my lifetime. But once you make the conversion to zero turn there isn't any going back!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

I kept it under a second-story deck (seriously) with many storages for this area.
View attachment 3855707


My mowers were under our back porch as well until just a few weeks ago when I finally got the garage cleaned out. Having the new shop has allowed for moving things around a bit so we can clean up some of the older buildings. Gradually getting things organized.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Mine was back when zero turns were not available for homeowners. Yet mine was a great training vehicle to teach my son to drive... No mowers are needed out here, but power blowers are a must.
Maybe on my list...







The Duck has one of these...


----------



## Knockonit

well now, it was an exhausting day, had to pull a half dozen weeds outta my yard, the gravel, the bending over was ugly for sure. 
as a kid i lived in central phoenix after moving off ranch, uncle lived on an acre that was irrigated, and as i cut the grass with a push mower, i vowed never to own a house with grass again, and it worked, 
besides its a desert, who needs green
rj in az


----------



## OzarkJim

I have the handheld version of the Ryobi blower. It is great for clearing out the shop and does good on dry leaves.

This is the old Zero turn still under porch LOL. It goes to Step Daughters house soon:










This is the new Zero Turn:










Backed up by this (with the brush hog attached):


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*RJ - *I understand, for when I moved from Michigan to AZ. Great NO lawns to care for, but the weeds in the gravel? Similar to you I tried to conquer them but the time and money... I now have a chemical weed company that comes 2 times a year to spray and don't have a problem. The problem with AZ weeds is that you need to spray a preemergent in the winter to kill the seeds that pop up in the summer and vice versa. The tool out here to replace the lawn mower is...


----------



## OzarkJim

I went Ryobi on cordless tools (maybe I should say battery operated for clarity) not because I think they are the best. They are not (sorry duck). But they were the first company to promise that their batteries would fit all their tools old and new.

Before that, every time the batteries gave out on a set of tools it was just about as cheap to simply buy a new set of tools rather than replace batteries. Batteries still aren't cheap but at least you have some assurance that the tools won't become outdated.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim-* do you want to adopt me even though I am older than you?   
Very nice equipment (toys )


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *RJ - *I understand, for when I moved from Michigan to AZ. Great NO lawns to care for, but the weeds in the gravel? Similar to you I tried to conquer them but the time and money... I now have a chemical weed company that comes 2 times a year to spray and don't have a problem. The problem with AZ weeds is that you need to spray a preemergent in the winter to kill the seeds that pop up in the summer and vice versa. The tool out here to replace the lawn mower is...
> View attachment 3855714
> View attachment 3855717


Yep I had one of those when I was living out in Carlsbad, NM. Also worked out of a tiny 8x10 storage building during that time.


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Jim-* do you want to adopt me even though I am older than you?
> Very nice equipment (toys )


You might want to reconsider. There is a LOT of work in keeping up 20 wooded acres!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> Before that, every time the batteries gave out on a set of tools it was just about as cheap to simply buy a new set of tools rather than replace batteries. Batteries still aren't cheap but at least you have some assurance that the tools won't become outdated.


Exactly that is why I am waiting for Milwaukee to come out with a backpack power blower. The Duck commented on his tools which makes sense to me - top end for everyday use and Ryobi for occasional use. My problem is that I like the premium stuff... The good excuse is that Milwaukee doesn't have one yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> You might want to reconsider. There is a LOT of work in keeping up 20 wooded acres!!!


Heck, I just want to ride the tractor and feed the ducks- just call me a game warden and I even have my own badge...


----------



## OzarkJim

I'm right there with ya on good stuff for everyday use. Problem is I can't seem to get the Ryobi stuff to wear out when I have a pocket full of money........

I will give Ryobi credit for coming out with a lot of unique tools though. In particular, their little handheld compressor is fantastic for airing up bike and side by side tires. Everyone should have one of those.......


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Heck, I just want to ride the tractor and feed the ducks- just call me a game warden and I even have my own badge...
> View attachment 3855718


If the bottle is an indication, you know how to make white lighting come on down!! We will hide ya out in the cellar with the wine.

I do actually have wine fermenting right now. It is made from the Blueberries here on the property.


----------



## bandit571

Major Malfunction today....went to load the little chip into the camera...PING!...off to parts unknown..still haven't found it...after 2 hours of looking, gave up, and went out and bought a new chip..grrrrr  Old one still had a LOT of photos on it, that needed to be downloaded and saved

Been one of "THOSE" days....am NOT in a "Good mood" right now...


----------



## OzarkJim

FYI,
Those conical fermenters are great for wine making. No more racking off wine to get rid of sediment. 

And yes, it is legal to make wine for your own consumption in Arkansas.


----------



## OzarkJim

Bandit,

Murphy strikes again!

Did the chip have a little bit of metal on it? Maybe a magnet?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Been one of "THOSE" days....am NOT in a "Good mood" right now...


*Understand totally...  *


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, that really stinks, more so when you have other photos on there too.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OzarkJim said:


> ..... (works better than *under a porch*)....


But at least, *under the porch*, they manage to keep dry!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Having a bad day...







*


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, question and or help with plane identity. 

Stopped at the Flea market today, found 2 planes.

1 a Stanley (Made in England) SB4, I have never seen an adjuster like this one, not sure of the date yet. I did find out that the Staney planes were not made in England until after 1936. I don't think it is that old, it dies have plastic knob and tote, wondering if they were replaced at some time in the past, the screws are straight blades.
View attachment 3855721


The second one I am not finding any marking to help me Identify it. The frog area appears to look like a wishbone, which i found it was after WWII, it does have Made in USA embosed behind the knob. Both the knob and the tote are again plastic, the screws are phillips to include the ones to hold the frog. The underside of the lever cap has a hollow casting that looks like a large crosshatches. I do see a stamping in the top of the frog "G16"
View attachment 3855722


View attachment 3855723


Any suggestions as to manufacturing company and possible date would be appeached.

I posted over at the Handplane Forum also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric-*


EricFai said:


> *Bandit, question and or help with plane identity.*


*...good post that may help Bandit get his mind off the lost chip.🔨*


----------



## EricFai

He knows his stuff, and it appears that he has a good collection of planes that are always being used.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

987Ron said:


> .... No moon for me last night, was fast asleep....


The last time I saw a bright moon was on a ski trip with the boys to New Zealand back in 1981...









I wish I was fast asleep.


----------



## bandit571

View attachments? Hmmm

Trying out the new chip on the block...trying to sculpt a new handle..








had to dig around a bit, and find a couple replacement screws...2 for the top plate, and one for..








For something like this..








This assembly goes here..








Just remember to clock the screws?








As for the Project Box....feet are done..








Have been glued in place...details?








2 pieces, mitered together, then glued together...waiting on glue to dry, again..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> He knows his stuff, and it appears that he has a good collection of planes that are always being used.


*Bandit would be my go-to person...*

🔨😺🦘🐶


----------



## bandit571

Plane ID: #1) Stanley No. SB4
#2) Great Neck Tool Co. No.4


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *Plane ID: #1) Stanley No. SB4
> #2) Great Neck Tool Co. No.4*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

bandit571 said:


> Plane ID: #1) Stanley No. SB4
> #2) Great Neck Tool Co. No.4


Thanks Bandit, your the go to person here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*M.I.A. Top Max a.k.a. Bob *


----------



## EricFai

The box look great Bandit, those little feet set it off.


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Good afternoon-* Earlier today spent time with Mom, and all is well—the rest of the day for me. Laundry, computer design for a computer project. After reading about a "riding lawn mower" it brought back memories of having one when I was in Michigan. I kept it under a second-story deck (seriously) with many storages for this area.
> View attachment 3855707


may God bless your mom dw.you know im serious when i spell God with a capitol !!!! dw knows what i meant !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz*- thank you that means a lot to me... I don't harbor any malice toward you when I post, how long have we nipped and bit? And still remained friends, but thankfully for both of us, we don't live together... "Semper Lumberjocks"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OzarkJim said:


> DW,
> I know not much use for a lawnmower out there in the desert...


Forgive my ignorance... how do you keep the sand short without a mower?


OzarkJim said:


> .... One *Aflack* (Peking white),


So that's where cuz* Ben* went,


----------



## OzarkJim

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Forgive my ignorance... how do you keep the sand short without a mower?
> 
> The bigger issue is trying to keep the sand/dust out of every possible crack and crevice of everything you own!! They are serious when they talk about dust storms.......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*MIA Top Max








*


----------



## OzarkJim

Good night


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> The Duck has one of these...
> View attachment 3855710


Thx, for the ack'...but mine (cutter) is bigger that that!... 

K... whats with the mini-photos in this high-res, new, bloody unfriendly forum?


OzarkJim said:


> I will give Ryobi credit for coming out with a lot of unique tools though....


They have a lot of Good handy ********************... I've just invested in their new Secateurs...








a bucket-o-faeces, I thought for a long time... still hate gardening, but makes the day pass easier.
Hey, Philistines *any brand* may be beneficial... I can only comment on what I have!


bandit571 said:


> ....went to load the little chip into the camera...


Damn *bandit*, put that bloody broom aside and load a USB thingie.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to make a replacement plane handle...








Getting close...








Has two pieces of metal, and 4 screws...








Not counting these 2...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Pottz*- thank you that means a lot to me... I don't harbor any malice toward you when I post, how long have we nipped and bit? And still remained friends, but thankfully for both of us, we don't live together... "Semper Lumberjocks"
> View attachment 3855741


 damn straight,one of us would be dead by now-lol.


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Trying to make a replacement plane handle...
> View attachment 3855761
> 
> Getting close...
> View attachment 3855762
> 
> Has two pieces of metal, and 4 screws...
> View attachment 3855763
> 
> Not counting these 2...


wait for a conversation ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> wait for a conversation ?


Hope that's a 









And not a bloody *Tik-tok* session!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So I was up on the mountain yesterday, talking to the sheep like I do. And they were ignoring me like they do, but with an alternating wary eye poised among the bretheren. When the Fall rains come the farmers let their flocks free-range up on the mountain on all the new growth - in sheep-herder terms, I guess that is called "wintering," or something like that. Anyway, I was attempting to gather a concenses of opinion from them, how they feel about all the silly, stupid, uncaring, wasteful, confusing, sometimes mortally dangerous stuff humans do; and they were largely uninterested in my queries. Then a Ram approached me and was looking like he wanted to head-butt me, and I threw up my hands defensively and told him that I meant no harm, I just wanted to know how they all felt about certain stuff. He said they didnt care at all, they just want to eat and bleat and poop all over the place; and then he told me to get away from his Ewes. I was like, no no no, I dont roll like that! He said he didnt care and took a step forward with his horns lowered in a striking position. I said, OK, I am going, have a nice day, Sir, and hurried on outa there.
On the way back down it occurred to me, when sheep poop all over the place it is good for the environment, for our Planet Earth. When humans do it, not so much.


----------



## Knockonit

ROFL, now thats concise and to the point, in a sheepish way 
thanks for the giggle
Rj in az


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....meh...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *Morning to ya....meh...*


*Not so fast- pills and breakfast?*


----------



## bandit571

Film at 2300 hrs....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> So I was up on the mountain yesterday,


*Nice post, one of your best...*








*I go out to the desert for that type of stuff (Burning Man)






*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning MIA- Top Max and Ron*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

1 step forward, 3 steps backward - that kind of day. Oh well, ya gotta roll with the punches.

Like Mike Tyson said, everybody got a plan, until they get punched in the face.


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Nice post, one of your best...*
> View attachment 3855780
> 
> 
> *I go out to the desert for that type of stuff (Burning Man)
> View attachment 3855789
> *


I just sit on the porch, I live on the mountain.......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *Like Mike Tyson said, everybody got a plan, until they get punched in the face.*


*You are on a roll today- another good one...  *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anybody here ever try this?






*

*This Is Life in the Metaverse*
Every hour of the day and night with the gamers, parents, insomniacs, preteens and aspiring comedians who are the earliest adopters of the immersive, three-dimensional internet that Mark Zuckerberg has bet the future of his company on.

*Metaverse Explained in 6 Minutes | What Is Metaverse and How Does It Work?*
_



_


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Big day THURSDAY*

*Social Security’s Cost-of-Living Increase: Everything You Need to Know*
Inflation dictates the annual benefit adjustment, known as the COLA, for retired Americans. This year’s boost, which will be announced on Thursday, is expected to be big.


----------



## 987Ron

Why a drive on a straight line road when one can have fun on a twisty road, DW? 
Not me or my car, but have found similar places to * "play". *Roebling Road Raceway for instance. 
Which reaches it limit, you or the car. Usually the driver. Particularly a Porsche Cayman S tuned and on a good twisty road. 








Not many cars handle as well as a mid-engined Porsche Cayman S. Road and Track once stated one of the best sports cars ever.


----------



## splintergroup

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *This Is Life in the Metaverse*
> Every hour of the day and night with the gamers, parents, insomniacs, preteens and aspiring comedians who are the earliest adopters of the immersive, three-dimensional internet that Mark Zuckerberg has bet the future of his company on.
> 
> *Metaverse Explained in 6 Minutes | What Is Metaverse and How Does It Work?*


 Funny, there was an article about some woman who, in the metaverse, fell off a cruise ship into the ocean.

She was stuck in the water with nowhere to go and no way to get unstuck. Can't imagine playing that scenario for the rest of my days....


----------



## controlfreak

Hey Bandit, I am making a box for my chisels. Dovetailed corners and top & bottom glued on. Watcha think, cut the box open with a table saw or a hand saw? Table saw is a wider kerf but if I get off by much with a handsaw it may be about the same.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

987Ron said:


>



*+1 I like your lifestyle...*


----------



## EricFai

I like the twisty roads of the mountains, fun to drive.


----------



## OzarkJim

In my younger days, I had several different hot rods including a 77 TransAm 400 4bbl and a Nissan 300zx. The TransAm was great in a straight line but the Nissan was awesome on a curvy road.

We are blessed to live up here in the Ozark mountains when it comes to great road trips. Have a lot of motorcycles and sports car fans that come up here to ride.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim-* in my younger days Corvettes today off-roading...


----------



## 987Ron

ne Ozarks can be fun driving like US 71 NW Arkansas. Crossed parts of it a couple of times in the Porsche going and coming to NE Oklahoma. Interstates in Arkansas are another thing and not fun at all.


----------



## OzarkJim

Offroad here as well. Can Am Maverick X3 Turbo. Floats across a desert at 60mph. Great on the mountain trails around here where a jeep can't go. Lot of ATV trails here in Arkansas.


----------



## OzarkJim

987Ron said:


> ne Ozarks can be fun driving like US 71 NW Arkansas. Crossed parts of it a couple of times in the Porsche going and coming to NE Oklahoma. Interstates in Arkansas are another thing and not fun at all.


Very true. The roads are terrible in Arkansas. But I have seen bad roads in other states too.


----------



## OzarkJim

In the near future one of my projects will be converting our 24' enclosed trailer into a toy hauler. Idea being to be able to go ATV riding/camping with only one tow vehicle. Already have the black water tanks, commode, shower pan and some other items to make it happen. Just gotta find the time. 

At present, I have to tow our 5th wheel with the 1 ton dually while the wife tows the Can Am X3 with the 1/2 ton.


----------



## bandit571

Busy this morning...a bit of carving was done, AFTER the feet on a box were all leveled out...








Sellers calls this a Finger Lift...thinking I'll call this a "Thumbnail"....about the same size..
Then a chain was added to the lid...








Then the inside of the box was stained...








Then the outside...








Waiting on the Witch's Brew Stain to dry...maybe a day or two, then a coat of Clear Gloss Poly? Maybe 2?

Still looking for that missing chip....AWOL. 

Has warmed up outside the windows..to a "Balmy" 56 degrees....Lunch was Cotto Salami, and Provolone Cheese on a Toasted English Muffin....


----------



## EricFai

Looks good Bandit


----------



## pottz

turning out real sweet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

My partner in the shop just made this pirate chest for our Halloween bash. Skull and crossbones courtesy of CNC. No hand tools were used in the making of this project. 

The little guy with the orange bowl will sit inside and guard the candy. He is motion activated and moves and talks when kids reach in.

Will burn and stain the chest to add some character.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bruiser is put together for it's first upright dry fit. It might even be it's last dry fit and it's permanent home.























I've got several things left to do but I'm pretty content with it in spite of all my screw ups.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* very impressive...


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks, DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim-*


----------



## OzarkJim

DW,
That acorn goes to my partner Rick Woody who did most of the work on that project. But thanks.


----------



## pottz

BurlyBob said:


> Bruiser is put together for it's first upright dry fit. It might even be it's last dry fit and it's permanent home.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855846
> View attachment 3855847
> View attachment 3855848
> 
> 
> I've got several things left to do but I'm pretty content with it in spite of all my screw ups.





Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Jim-*
> View attachment 3855861


damn bob it's taken awhile but man thats gonna be one impressive bench my friend.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks, Pottz.


----------



## splintergroup

OzarkJim said:


> DW,
> That acorn goes to my partner Rick Woody who did most of the work on that project. But thanks.


Is that his real name or a pseudonym?


----------



## OzarkJim

His real name actually. Great guy. Retired policeman. Also a licensed plumber... Handy with CNC too. 

Most importantly far nicer than I am!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> *Most importantly far nicer than I am!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As I get ready for the 'perch'* MIA Top Max







*


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> As I get ready for the 'perch'* MIA Top Max
> View attachment 3855951
> *


yeah ? .........


----------



## Peteybadboy

Been MIA

Cat 5 hurricane will do that.

We r fine. Friends not so much.

BBob how's the bench going ?


----------



## EricFai

Petey, the friends are still in Prayers, during the long road of recovery.


----------



## 987Ron

Good to hear all is good with you. Hope it gets better quickly. 
Not to downsize the overall situation of you, your friends and neighbors, but how did the golf course fair? 
Any pictures of your area and friends situation? 
Wish we could help.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Peteybadboy said:


> Been MIA


The guys are still here waiting for you- prayers still coming...


----------



## 987Ron

Wondering if any businesses offer a care package to Ian survivors? Not a fan of Red Cross. Maybe Amazon, Walmart, one of the food places. Maybe not a real survivor package but a thinking of you and here is some great foods that I am sure you can not get right now. One you could send to a particular persons address. Delivery always a question in these things.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

987Ron said:


> Not to downsize the overall situation of you, your friends and neighbors, *but how did the golf course fair?
> Any pictures of your area and friends situation?*


*Easy Ron*, he just checked in.... similar to a war vet they talk as they feel more comfortable...👴I am waiting to hear how his dog is doing, but all in due time👴🔨

*Now my next MIA who has not checked in is Top Max*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Almost 10 a.m. in Ohio- now we are waiting for Bandit...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Day 10 of fall school break- food fasting and waiting for my blood draw in a couple of hours... Grrrr


----------



## EricFai

DW, It's Monday and Bandit is MIA. Probably out running errands as the driver.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* here is a pin-up pic to ponder over of the* Bruiser...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> DW, It's Monday and Bandit is MIA. Probably out running errands as the driver.


Eric, he hasn't posted "pills and breakfast"  🔨👴


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Eric, he hasn't posted "pills and breakfast"  🔨👴


True, and no posting over on the Good Morning thread either. A little out of character.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> True, and no posting over on the Good Morning thread either.


Yes I just checked... I'll check back later...


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself....tried to sleep in this morning.

Pills taken, Salami and Provolone Cheese on a Toasted English Muffin....

Monday? Meh...

55 clear and sunny degrees outside the windows....Might go and brush some varnish in a little bit....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I grew up celebrating or history indoctrination today as *Columbus Day *and today it is being pitched as *Indigenous Peoples Day. *Personally to me, it is a day when my mail isn't delivered...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

More on ladder safety- this one claims to be legitimate; would you use it...


----------



## BurlyBob

Petey scroll back a short ways. I've got it put together and sitting where it will probably live in my shop. #7623.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*#7623 for Petey...*



BurlyBob said:


> Bruiser is put together for it's first upright dry fit. It might even be it's last dry fit and it's permanent home.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855846
> View attachment 3855847
> View attachment 3855848
> 
> 
> I've got several things left to do but I'm pretty content with it in spite of all my screw ups.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Besides the mail not being delivered the** banks are closed*


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Besides the mail not being delivered the** banks are closed*
> View attachment 3856046


time to dig up a coffee can 😎


----------



## controlfreak

Desert_Woodworker said:


> More on ladder safety- this one claims to be legitimate; would you use it...
> 
> View attachment 3856032


Heck no! Completely different vectors of force going on there. I bet you can't show me an OSHA ladder safety label on that device. I would think it would need to be listed with a specific ladder model too. Doesn't really matter to me at my age, I just don't like ladders anymore.


----------



## bandit571

1st coat of varnish..








Have to let this sit a spell...









Old ...vs...the New..


----------



## EricFai

Nicely Done Bandit


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

I received my expected packages today. An order from Oneida Air, the cyclone and all of my duct work. Spent a few hours messing with the Wye's get and Elbows to figure up the best orientation at the junctions. Also figured out how to mount the duct work to the wall, need to make a drawing yet but the idea is in my head at least. I also connected the cyclone to the barrel that I acquired a couple of weeks ago and connected the 6" hose to the DC. Looks like it will be a bit of work to install the duct work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- *I came across this today just thinking about shops. Maybe you will find this interesting the 1st part is about dust collection placement...
*6 Tips For a Better Shop Layout*
_



 _


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Wrap up* Finished a 9" laser cut to insert into a frame that I made with the CNC. The insert can be changed periodically because it is for my Mom in assisted living. Holidays or scriptures... experimental substrate- no go... anyway the frame is acceptable...










The next one that I want to use, but I can't find the file is somewhere in the computer...


----------



## OzarkJim

It's amazing but about 90% of that shop layout was incorporated into our shop from the start. I need to post the original drawings or maybe do a video?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

EricFai said:


> I received my expected packages today. An order from Oneida Air...


Did you consider/check out their *Sentry*? Or did you miss it?


----------



## EricFai

DW, some good points, so far my shop layout haas worked with the workflow. As for the DC I have the unit mounted up on the loft, out of the way. It is just going to be a little work to install the duct work. The plan is to split the run under the loft floor to catch each side, with the heavy producers closest to the DC. For the table saw I was going to run the duct under the floor to eliminate any trip hazards. I need to build some wall cleats for mounting and some blast gates yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- *I enjoy watching and listening to you guys setting up your shops. IMO a shop is a personal "house" that you create, and your seems to be going great 👴 🔨 🔨 🔨 🔨


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Did you consider/check out their *Sentry*?


Thx for the info. The add-ons continue to grow with improved technology...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Fall break is over... 1st back in the second semester 

Puzzle time...









*ANSWER next post*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Answer-







*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....pills taken..errands to run...film at 2300 hrs...


----------



## DS

We had to put down our dog Buddy last night.
It was far more emotional than I expected.
He was nearly 13 years old and was in a lot of pain.
Rest In Peace my friend


----------



## pottz

DS said:


> View attachment 3856219
> 
> We had to put down our dog Buddy last night.
> It was far more emotional than I expected.
> He was nearly 13 years old and was in a lot of pain.
> Rest In Peace my friend


very sad,i know the felling all too well.you should post on the (show me your dog and cat) thread.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sad to hear...


----------



## OzarkJim

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## splintergroup

Sorry DS, I've had to have that done when they were both old and young. Makes no difference, always difficult.


----------



## DS

He had bad arthritis in both hips and lost 90% use of his hind legs. Was mostly deaf and partially blind in one eye.
His leg had a tumor and it was reinfected and had gone septic.

We kept treating him, but, there is a moment where the look in the eyes changes and you just know it is time.

It wasn’t until I said the words out loud to the vet, that it became real to me.
I lost it bawling like a baby right there.
And then it was over. He is better off now, for sure.


----------



## DS

Btw, yesterday was 11 years for me on LJs


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sucks rocks, DS.
Your signature-line, ehh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*MIA Top Max*


----------



## pottz

DS said:


> View attachment 3856219
> 
> We had to put down our dog Buddy last night.
> It was far more emotional than I expected.
> He was nearly 13 years old and was in a lot of pain.
> Rest In Peace my friend





DS said:


> He had bad arthritis in both hips and lost 90% use of his hind legs. Was mostly deaf and partially blind in one eye.
> His leg had a tumor and it was reinfected and had gone septic.
> 
> We kept treating him, but, there is a moment where the look in the eyes changes and you just know it is time.
> 
> It wasn’t until I said the words out loud to the vet, that it became real to me.
> I lost it bawling like a baby right there.
> And then it was over. He is better off now, for sure.


it spite or the personal pain sometimes we just gotta do whats best for our furry family.you did what was best for him.


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *MIA Top Max*


yeah whats up ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*More on ladders...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> yeah whats up ?


*I don't know ... been gone a long time... just trying to keep the light on for him.*


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *I don't know ... been gone a long time... just trying to keep the light on for him.*


i hope all is well,not like him gone this long !


----------



## EricFai

DS, sorry to hear about the Pup.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Figure out the mounting for the DC ductwork this evening, A simple piece of 1/2" plywood with a circle cut into it, one flat edge to mount into a dado of a piece of 3/4" stock about 1-1/2" wide. It will allow the duct to stand off the wall by 1" and supported at each Wye, Next up is to make a production run of brackets.


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Figure out the mounting for the DC ductwork this evening, A simple piece of 1/2" plywood with a circle cut into it, one flat edge to mount into a dado of a piece of 3/4" stock about 1-1/2" wide. It will allow the duct to stand off the wall by 1" and supported at each Wye, Next up is to make a production run of brackets.


basically how i mounted mine. they make fancy ones but this is from scraps, almost free.


----------



## EricFai

Basically the same principle I am going to use.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Very sorry to hear that, DS.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottz said:


> yeah whats up ?


Public School Disease  Very bad cold. Coughing all night. Eyes won't stay open during the day. It makes balance issues worse. That's enough bad news


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## RichT

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3856270


Time for some introspection, DW?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RichT said:


> Time for some introspection, DW?


----------



## RichT

Just what I'd expect.


----------



## RichT

I would like to share my experience with this awesome sander, the Festool LS 130. It's a perfect addition to my collection. It's linear, so there are no issues with swirl marks. Combined with an interface pad, I can get the most perfect surface for finishing.

(BTW, it's been discontinued, so if you want one, act fast)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Rolling with DWs Dalai quote - who was paraphrasing the Buddha, of course:
Some birds sing
Some birds listen


----------



## EricFai

Good to have ya back Top Max, hope ya get to feeling better.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> .....
> Some birds sing
> Some birds listen


What about








*jail birds*?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning all *Glad to see Top Max is back; looking forward to reading his posts when he is up to it. 

*More on "ladders"...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..60 degrees, cloudy, rain off & on all day...

Boss wants to go to Wall E World..TODAY....and, since she doesn't drive anymore..."..need a couple things" 
What would take me 20 minutes to do, counting the drive to and from...will take her almost 2 hours.....

MAYBE this afternoon..I can mill one more plank? And start figuring up what size the 8 panels need to be....

Pills have been taken...we'll see about Lunch...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Does anyone else find it irritating how some "overly long" user-names now get chopped up randomly into nonsense?


----------



## bandit571

One hour into the shoptime, today...had to go to the local Urgent Care Center.....seems my tablesaw decided to plow a groove on the end of my left social finger....kind of ended today's hiding out in the shop...









One of the stiles had a "blow-out"








Guess where my finger was....
Was trying to thin all the parts down to 3/4" thick...this was the last board to do...








Other 3 stiles are done, and all the rails...Things will just have to wait a couple days..


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> One hour into the shoptime, today...had to go to the local Urgent Care Center.....seems my tablesaw decided to plow a groove on the end of my left social finger....kind of ended today's hiding out in the shop...


oh damn !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Ouch Bandit, not happy to hear that, but happy that it was not worse. Take it easy and refine the plans for this chest.


----------



## OzarkJim

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Does anyone else find it irritating how some "overly long" user-names now get chopped up randomly into nonsense?


What would you like us to call you?


----------



## OzarkJim

Hate when that happens Bandit........
Stiches?


----------



## bandit571

No Stitches, wasn't anything for them to pull together...so...iodine swab, them a tube of their "Super Glue", a spot of antibiotic gel..and wrap up in those bandaids....said it could take about a week to heal up...


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> No Stitches, wasn't anything for them to pull together...so...iodine swab, them a tube of their "Super Glue", a spot of antibiotic gel..and wrap up in those bandaids....said it could take about a week to heal up...


could have been a lot worse !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Does anyone else find it irritating how some "overly long" user-names now get chopped up randomly into nonsense?


Not since some jerk got *Anatidaephobia* banned/deleted!


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Not since some jerk got *Anatidaephobia* banned/deleted!


i heard he passed away,maybe we can get cricket add to him to the memorium


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> i heard he passed away,maybe we can get cricket add to him to the memorium


Not passed away... just *dogged* on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

How I remember *Anatidaephobia*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Interesting new look we have now.


----------



## EricFai

Started getting things built for the DC ducting. Cut out the first half of the wall brackets tonight. I still need to make the wall cleat with a dado in a small block to hold the bracket. But it is coming along.









For those of you who like to read here is the link. Journal - DC System, getting ready for install


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

EricFai said:


> Started getting things built for the DC ducting.


Looks good, I remember setting mine up, then the inevitable upgrades over the years.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

nite...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

EricFai said:


> Started getting things built for the DC ducting. Cut out the first half of the wall brackets tonight. I still need to make the wall cleat with a dado in a small block to hold the bracket. But it is coming along.
> View attachment 3856357
> 
> 
> For those of you who like to read here is the link. Journal - DC System, getting ready for install


Probably a bit late *'ric* but maybe for future or others. Plastic ties are convenient. Forget the fact they are cheap... but are versatile,









Screw one (bit geefier tie than this) to a piece of pine,









Easier to mount that flat pine on another timber surface, holds well,











and easier to disassemble if needed.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Isnt that a cute story? But wait, Houston, we have a problem!!!
The Narrator was born in 1947. NASA was born in 1958. The first American Astronaut rocketed into space in 1962 - when our little girl was 15 years old.
Conclusion - ????????
Hmmm, I dont know, perhaps - alcohol and cliches dont mix?


----------



## EricFai

woodbutcherbynight said:


> Looks good, I remember setting mine up, then the inevitable upgrades over the years.


Hopefully no further upgrades once set up, time will tell.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself....pills have been taken....finger hurts....will see about 2nd Breakfast in a little bit...


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Hopefully no further upgrades once set up, time will tell.


dont count on it,ive changed mine many times as ive rearranged machines.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck*- for your idea on the zip ties...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*More on ladder safety...








*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*more ladder safety...







*


----------



## pottz

the safest ladder is the one i dont climb on 🤣


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*One of the worst tools that I purchased... You need arms of steel and strength...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Rust Removal with Electrolysis and Snips*
In this application Electrolysis uses electricity to remove rust from an object that is submerged in a liquid that conducts electricity. It’s as simple as it sounds and is very effective. To use it you’ll need a cheap car battery charger, some wire, a plastic tub, baking soda, scrap piece of metal, and something rust









Rust Removal with Electrolysis and Snips


I’ve been saying for a long time that I’d do a post on rust removal using electrolysis. I’ve finally gotten around to doing it. In this application Electrolysis uses electricity…




somanyhobbies.wordpress.com


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *One of the worst tools that I purchased... You need arms of steel and strength...
> View attachment 3856436
> *


ive got one,i agree


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> ive got one,i agree


----------



## bandit571

Tools in use, today..








Changed a set-up on the saw, too..








Making grooves...first pass with this set-up..








Reset the fence a bit to take out that center bit...








Had a bunch to do...








Double the fun, on some.... 

Then reset without the Overlay as I was using a mitre gauge..and the fence as a Stop..








Test the set up...this is the second try..had to lower the blade a hair...then run all the rails through..








Clean up with a chisel...The tenons will go into a mortise...so, a handsaw will be needed








Trim the corners at 45 degrees, and made the same cut on the stiles...also intend to add a small round-over detail on the show side of all the grooves...so that the panel will look like it sits in a Picture Frame...
Looking like maybe Saturday will be the next "Work Day" session...


----------



## bandit571

Have seen and used a better design to carry full sheets of plywood around....It hooks down at the bottom edge of the panel,,and has a T handle about the middle of the panel....right hand carries the panel...left hand reaches over and steadies the panel....You could even add a Shop Rag to where the panels sit...to keep from marking the surfaces. Bottom is more or less a C channel about maybe 1" ID.....T Handle is just welded to the channel...some even wrapped around the channel...and still welded. Channel was maybe a foot long, to where you could just sit it down, slide a sheet in place, and off you go...


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *One of the worst tools that I purchased... You need arms of steel and strength...
> View attachment 3856436
> *


Yep that looks painful to over 60 arms!!

We use the cheap plastic one's that slip UNDER the sheets bottom edge. Your arm is hanging down for those. But you have to be a bit careful not to let them slip on the laminated stuff.


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> Have seen and used a better design to carry full sheets of plywood around....It hooks down at the bottom edge of the panel,,and has a T handle about the middle of the panel....right hand carries the panel...left hand reaches over and steadies the panel....You could even add a Shop Rag to where the panels sit...to keep from marking the surfaces. Bottom is more or less a C channel about maybe 1" ID.....T Handle is just welded to the channel...some even wrapped around the channel...and still welded. Channel was maybe a foot long, to where you could just sit it down, slide a sheet in place, and off you go...


I haven't seen a metal version of the above. We have several of the plastic ones that you can buy really cheap at HF. 

Good idea on the rag. That matters on Melamine!! Maybe some foam with sticky back so it stays in place. That would help with the slipping too.


----------



## EricFai

Good for you Bandit, I had one of those gauges at one time, great little tool.


----------



## EricFai

pottz said:


> dont count on it,ive changed mine many times as ive rearranged machines.


I think I'm pretty well set with my layout, it has a good workflow. If I change anything it will be the bench.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*45 Life Lessons Written by a "90-Year-Old" Woman That'll Put Everything Into Perspective*
Some excerpts...

Life isn't fair, but it's still good.
When in doubt, just take the next small step.
Life is too short to waste time hating anyone.
Don't take yourself so seriously. No one else does.
Pay off your credit cards every month.
You don't have to win every argument. Agree to disagree.
The rest here








45 Life Lessons Written by a "90-Year-Old" Woman That'll Put Everything Into Perspective


Regina Brett knows a thing or two about handling life's many curveballs. The author wrote down 50 life lessons the night before her 45th birthday after being




www.popsugar.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ladders...







*


----------



## OzarkJim

That ladder trolly would be really handy for getting air conditioners on the roof of RVs!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *More on ladder safety...
> 
> View attachment 3856399
> *


Dangerous ladders,









Not the actual ladder, but SWMBO if she catches me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *One of the worst tools that I purchased... You need arms of steel and strength...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A GRABO is one of the best alternatives,








Costly and bugger all use for MDF because of it's porosity. However, slip in HDF and any other sheetgood and it'll hold more than one man can carry. Furthermore you can position it in the most awkward, but comfortable place on the sheet, you choose. The pictured cranked up to 277lb on rough/low grade ply.
Throw in it's many extra miscellaneous uses (Fe*$*tool* VAC-SYS* substitute, paver lifter...), even the greatest *penny pincher* may find a justification for its purchase.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> A GRABO is one of the best alternatives,
> View attachment 3856567
> 
> Costly and bugger all use for MDF because of it's porosity. However, slip in HDF and any other sheetgood and it'll hold more than one man can carry. Furthermore you can position it in the most awkward, but comfortable place on the sheet, you choose. The pictured cranked up to 277lb on rough/low grade ply.
> Throw in it's many extra miscellaneous uses (Fe*$*tool* VAC-SYS* substitute, paver lifter...), even the greatest *penny pincher* may find a justification for its purchase.


Duck I remember that you did a post or review on this gizmo. It was a great posting if possible post it again...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Duck I remember that you did a post or review on this gizmo. It was a great posting if possible post it again...


Posting a Review is not in my diary until this site gets sorted out... however, as the Fe*$*tool* VAC-SYS* is being decomissioned, I hacked together a *"rough and q u i c k video"* for a potential use of the GRABO.

OOPS... just realised it's still on the cutting floor,









However, it's (will be) dedicated as a poor man's replacement of the *VAS-SYS*, rather than it's versatility.


----------



## Lazyman

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *One of the worst tools that I purchased... You need arms of steel and strength...
> View attachment 3856436
> *


This is what I use. Supper easy, cheap and works great. Because you lift with your arm straight, you can mostly lift with your legs and doesn't really require any strength in your arms. having the weight supported below your waist instead of at your shoulder also makes it more stable. I sort of created a knotted handle in the middle to make it more comfortable on the hand but it is not necessary.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself....pills (5) have been taken....finger still hurts...Brunch?

BTW...this IS a F R I D A Y, is it not....?

Used to remember Fridays as something to look forward to....but....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*LevelLok Ladder Leveler with Base Units*





















Werner LevelLok Ladder Leveler with Base Units PK70-1 - The Home Depot


Werner's Quick-Click Ladder Leg Leveler is designed with base units that stay attached to the ladder, and the leveler can be easily removed when not in use. Made for leveling a ladder on uneven surfaces,



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Are Switchblades Legal? Knife Laws By State | Survival Life


Find out if switchblades are legal in your state. We've listed knife laws for switchblades, butterfly knives & other knives for all 50 states.




blog.gunassociation.org


----------



## controlfreak

All of this ladder talk made me think back to my days as a painter. I remember a house that an out cropping that I refer to as a inset second floor with a narrow roof on each side. The only way to reach the top side of those out croped sides was to extend a 40' ladder completely up the side roof line and carry a six foot step ladder to add to the top of the 40' laying on the roof. When climbing up the 40' the flexing of the ladder would cause the step ladder to threaten sliding down the extension ladder like a guillotine. The things I did at age 18?


----------



## OzarkJim

Just reading about bad ideas with ladders makes me nervous!

It is fall here for sure. Our house is surrounded by large trees and has a metal roof. Sounds like a hail storm of acorns when the wind blows or the squirrels play!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> It is fall here for sure. Our house is surrounded by large trees and has a metal roof. Sounds like a hail storm of acorns when the wind blows or the squirrels play!


But what happens if those silly squirrels forget where their stockpile is? Eventually, the acorns sprout new trees. Not only is a squirrel’s liking for acorns essential for its own nutrition and survival, but it is also essential for regeneration of oak forests. Just think: Next time you see a squirrel gathering acorns for the winter, you’ll now know it is also planting seeds for future forests.

Keep up the good work, squirrels!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My choice is "A" *


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today..Lunch in a little bit. Boss needed to go to Kroger's...I took a nap in the car. Dropped her and the grocery bags off at the house, loaded up four 1 x 6 x 48" planks..off to my hardwood supplier's barn. He has his own 12" Delta planer, and my older 12" delta planer....goal was to SAFELY reduce the thicknesses down to around 3/4" thick....

Had his planer all set up, went to turn it on...NADA...had power up to the switch..nothing happened. Dragged out my old Delta planer....a pass on each face of the 4 planks..no problems...Planks are now ~ 3/4" thick, a few small ridges remaining...I can plane those off. Other than a gallon of gas ( so far today) no charge...

Plan for these planks? I need 8 raised panels...should be able to mill them from this stack....Will save that 4th plank that is down in the shop for Face Frame parts...Noodle cup (Seafood !) is about done...LUNCH! 

Stay tuned...


----------



## EricFai

I always wonder how many of the acorns the squirrels actually find once buried.


----------



## EricFai

Ladders, did this once. While installing windows, needed two 8' step ladders with a walk board, ended up I could not reach one top corner, due to the slight slope of the driveway. Well I ended up standing on a 5 gallon bucket to reach that corner, glad the ladder decided not to walk. Was to lazy to did out the extension ladders and put the braces on for the wallboard.

CF, those 40' ladders have a lot of bounce in them when fully extender, I try to stay off of them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *Stay tuned...*


*Waiting with an "Acorn"*


EricFai said:


> *I always wonder how many of the acorns the squirrels actually find once buried.*


*I hope that it isn't as bad as me with money...*


----------



## splintergroup

EricFai said:


> I always wonder how many of the acorns the squirrels actually find once buried.


I read a long time ago that a squirrel "forgets" the location of about 95% of their stash


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> *I try to stay off of them.*


*+1 my ladder days are just about over. Yet when I see one they are like Sirens who lured sailors to their death.







*


----------



## EricFai

splintergroup said:


> I read a long time ago that a squirrel "forgets" the location of about 95% of their stash


If that was a money jar, we would all be broke, like DW said.


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> I always wonder how many of the acorns the squirrels actually find once buried.


we had one squirrel my wife used to give peanuts to everyday.he would eat some and bury some.i would dig some up years later in the flower beds.he buried a lot !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> *we had one squirrel my wife used to give peanuts to everyday*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3856589
> 
> 
> *My choice is "A" *


Your not allowed to post stuff like this without giving the answer LOL


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> I always wonder how many of the acorns the squirrels actually find once buried.


None, if you shoot the squirrel!!


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> But what happens if those silly squirrels forget where their stockpile is? Eventually, the acorns sprout new trees. Not only is a squirrel’s liking for acorns essential for its own nutrition and survival, but it is also essential for regeneration of oak forests. Just think: Next time you see a squirrel gathering acorns for the winter, you’ll now know it is also planting seeds for future forests.
> 
> Keep up the good work, squirrels!
> View attachment 3856584


And squirrels are tasty too!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

Speaking of hunting varmints. Muzzleloader season starts here tomorrow!!! Time for some fresh deer meat!!


----------



## bandit571

Calling today Freaky Friday...and NOT in a good way, either....went to get 4 planks ran through a planer at a friend's place ( he as supplies my hardwoods) as I wanted them all at 3/4" thick....1 x 6 x 48" He had his Delta 12" planer all set up, and plugged in. Flipped the switch...nothing. Had power to the switch, motor wasn't getting any. Lucky for us, he still had my older Delta 12" planer ( new blades, too) so we dragged that out, and soon had the planks to size...

The router table today....wasn't too hateful...once I buried the pilot on the bit into the fence..








Idea being to add a detail to all the parts..








on the faces that will show....ok so far...








In trying to get two 45 degree angles to line up...kept trying..








Both laid out with the same square...something just isn't working...at least the mortise was working..








Tried two more rails...then decided that was enough, for a day...hand was getting sore...

I did manage to cut 4 out of the 8 panel blanks...








Grain details?








Then picture this as a Raised Panel...to fit into this frame..








Tomorrow, I am going back down to this mess, use the one stile to work out what is going wrong,, correct THAT, and do the other 3 stiles. Stile #1 is looking like it will be the back corner...

Now, about that TALL glass of tonic & GIN....


----------



## EricFai

Looks like you are going to have some fancy edging on the chest, the panels have a nice grain in them too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## controlfreak

Back in the day I could take a 40' ladder around the house, put it up and then move around the house vertically solo. Those days are long gone.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gentlemen place your bets.* With sports betting being a "big" business today does anyone recall football betting back in the day?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Meet the Army of Robots Coming to Fill In for Scarce Workers*







A new wave of robots is arriving—and, in a world short of workers, business leaders are more eager to welcome them than ever.








Meet the Army of Robots Coming to Fill In for Scarce Workers


Robots are spreading at a record pace, from their traditional strongholds like making automobiles into nearly every other human endeavor.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Inspiration...






*
*World's oldest practicing doctor, 100, has no plans to retire*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..pills taken..waiting on Lunch, now.....45 clear and sunny degrees outside...Leaves on most of the trees have turned....

Will wait and see what happens with shoptime, today...film @ 2300hrs, I hope...


----------



## bandit571

Back upstairs from the shop...one stile has all of it's mortises..done...only 3 more to do....had to stop, camera battery was going dead...

Mountain Dew Zero to recharge me, while the camera gets recharged...maybe later this evening..I'll try the shop, again?


----------



## bandit571

Ok...Dry fit #3..








Has a high spot to be leveled out...








One more try?








rails...have a better way to cut that miter..consistently. There is now a stop line on the top of the fence..seems to do better than the bandsaw did,,








However, some places we still have to do a handsaw..








Will cut a foot profile later and clean up that rough joint...








One stile is done...will use this to lay out the other 3....including improved cuts...this one was more of a Prototype...to learn how to do these...better..Gives a better looking corner than simply running a router around the inside of the frames..
Stay tuned...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Just got back from 3 days in Barcelona. Took my son to his first punk rock show as a 16 yr birthday present. Even let him skip 2 days of school. We saw the legendary Dead Kennedys, and they pretty much killed it. My son said it was the greatest b-day present he could ever think of. We drank a beer together before the show, then jumped around, sang along, got sweaty, and drenched in beer. It is customary at Dead Kennedys shows to throw your beer at the band - which I never really understood, as beer is much better if you drink it, as opposed to swimming in it. Most of that flying beer doesnt make it to the stage but falls short in the center of a writhing mass of sweaty humans. So, watch out World because there is a new guitar kid in town and after this de-virginification, I dont think he will be taking any prisoners!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *We saw the legendary Dead Kennedys,*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *One stile is done...will use this to lay out the other 3....including improved cuts...*


----------



## splintergroup

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Just got back from 3 days in Barcelona. Took my son to his first punk rock show as a 16 yr birthday present. Even let him skip 2 days of school. We saw the legendary Dead Kennedys, and they pretty much killed it. My son said it was the greatest b-day present he could ever think of. We drank a beer together before the show, then jumped around, sang along, got sweaty, and drenched in beer. It is customary at Dead Kennedys shows to throw your beer at the band - which I never really understood, as beer is much better if you drink it, as opposed to swimming in it. Most of that flying beer doesnt make it to the stage but falls short in the center of a writhing mass of sweaty humans. So, watch out World because there is a new guitar kid in town and after this de-virginification, I dont think he will be taking any prisoners!!!


 you're a rebel Brian! Very cool.😎

Are you going to grow a mullet?


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Bandit


----------



## bandit571

Ok..I am now done for today. Got a second Stile all mortised up...and dry fitted to the first one....even with sharp chisels, that is a lot of chopping to do....plus a couple handsaws...whew..

Getting set to process the pictures, now....then a cold Tonic & Gin....might have earned it, today...


----------



## OzarkJim

Am I crazy or has the workshop tab frozen since the switch?


----------



## bandit571

So..do you want all 15 photos...or just the highlights...?








May start on the other 2 Stiles, tomorrow? Details in the Journal, in a little bit...

BTW: One handsaw to cut these lines..








LEAVE the line! then a chisel to clean it up..








And smaller one to pare this flat....second handsaw?








To fine tune the fit, a bit..








Almost there...








Was a LOT of this going on...

Time for that Tonic & Gin....


----------



## EricFai

I like the progress Bandit, I now see how the miters work with the tenons. Thanks for sharing the process.


----------



## EricFai

Spent some time in the shop today, working on a DC install, I finished up with the brackets and started running the pipe. Need to take a break and fabricate 3 blast gates before I can finish.

Simple setup for predrilling the mounting blocks.









And one wall started.










I did add a Journal entry for those who like the read and see messy shops. Journal - DC System, Start of Install


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> *Spent some time in the shop today, working on a DC install*


Eric- very, very nice... I am not sure which I like better #1 or #2


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *So..do you want all 15 photos.*..or just the highlights...?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-








*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

splintergroup said:


> you're a rebel Brian! Very cool.😎
> 
> Are you going to grow a mullet?


I was, am, and will always be a Skinhead, Splinter. Mullets are strictly verbotten round here. As I have explained here before, if your definition of that term comes from the MSM, or maybe the movie American History X, then your definition is wrong.

This here is the true definition, some old-timers on stage with the legendary Roy Ellis


----------



## EricFai

DW, I like the #2 above, makes a nice sharp point. They don't make them like they used too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken...what's fer Lunch?


Might go and hide out in the shop, after a bit....have 2 more stiles to do...
waiting on Mr. Gumption and Mr. Motivation to get me out of this chair.....Mountain Dew Zero is quite getting it done...

Ever try to type, with a large house cat on your lap...and wanting her "Fuss"....

56 mostly sunny degrees outside...leaves are at about their "peak" for turning colours...reds, yellows, ORANGE...

Used to hop into the car, and drive around, looking at all the colours in the trees....that reminds me...need to get the leaf blower out of the shed, plug it in, and see if it still works...that time of year, again...

Can still remember back when everybody would rake their piles of leaves to the curb, and throw a match on the pile....smelled great, just couldn't see down the street...the good old days...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *Can still remember back when everybody would rake their piles of leaves to the curb, and throw a match on the pile....smelled great, just couldn't see down the street...the good old days...*


*Some areas YES







Other areas NO






*


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Some areas YES
> View attachment 3856870
> 
> Other areas NO
> View attachment 3856871
> *


Got a giant pile of leaves, limbs and boxes to burn when we get snow this winter. I figure that is safest time as the snow will do the fire containment for me........


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3856866


But first you have to DREAM!!!
Dreams are just pre planning meetings. 
But I am still having difficulty figuring out how to make a giant monster with the teeth of a shark, claws of a bear and horns like a bull..........


----------



## woodnek

OzarkJim said:


> But first you have to DREAM!!!
> Dreams are just pre planning meetings.
> But I am still having difficulty figuring out how to make a giant monster with the teeth of a shark, claws of a bear and horns like a bull..........


Would it help if you had a picture of my wife?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

woodnek said:


> *Would it help if you had a picture of my wife?*


----------



## bandit571

2 hours IN the shop...so far...area between the shoulder blades is NOT happy....but...Stile #3 has it's 5 mortises done...film at 2300hrs...even had to sharpen the Narex Mortise chisel...as it was starting to bounce in the cut...

back to football....


----------



## bandit571

Layouts..








Top rail, and first middle rail..and the saw used








Not too bad? Until you look at the "inside" view..








So..while I am working on the next mortise..








Both needed to be cleaned up...crumbs and such....Leveled the top rail's problems with a wood file...#2 just needed a few crumbs dug out..kept working my way along until..








This is the bottom rail

Maybe later, back willing, I can start on the last Stile...we'll see...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Not a bad day in the shop, ran as much duct work as I could, need blast gates beforre making the final connections. Even ran the duct from the Wye at the loft floor to the Cyclone.









Even took time to organize the loft and sweep the shop floor.


Link to the Journal entry for those who like to read. Journal - DC System; Continuation of Duck Work
Now its on to fabricating blast gates, if I can find my sketch, (had a project post in favorites)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice post and journals...


----------



## EricFai

DW, thanks. Starting to find my way through those Journals, and linking them together.


----------



## OzarkJim

Looking good in the loft Eric!!


----------



## OzarkJim

If you find plans for diy blast gates post them please.


----------



## EricFai

OzarkJim said:


> If you find plans for diy blast gates post them please.


I will post them, I have a sketch around the house somewhere.


----------



## OzarkJim

While having friends on here is certainly nice. The main reason I joined was to look for ideas as we built our shop out. I really enjoy anything related to shop upgrades and or mid range machines.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OzarkJim said:


> If you find plans for diy blast gates post them please.


I wrote a bad ideas blog (about shop-made vs off-shelf) that included my design of my shop made blast gates,



























Unfortunately I could find the photos on my PC, but be buggered if I could find the blog on this new site, to attach a link.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Builder #1 - that window isnt going to fit!
Builder #2 - of course it will fit, we measured and everything.
Builder #1 - nope, not going to fit.
Builder #2 - lets get it up there and we will see.
Builder #1 - whatever..................

Builder #1 - see, I told you it wouldnt fit.
Builder #2 - we will make it fit. hopefully, they wont notice....................

Builder #1 - ok, but what about the balcony railing?
Builder #2 - what about it?
Builder #1 - doesnt it, like, you know, look retarded?
Builder #2 - they will never notice that...................Now go down and get the caulk gun, and like, 20 tubes of caulk, because we have a slight gap here we need to fill.


----------



## bandit571

Monday....Monday? Meh...

Need to take me pills this morning..44 mostly clear degrees outside..and the Boss needs to run and errand...Means I MIGHT get back home around...2pm, today....at least, I can take a nap in the Chevy, while waiting on her to get done...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *I wrote a bad ideas blog (about shop-made vs off-shelf) that included my design of my shop made blast gates,*


*Very nice...







*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Very nice...
> View attachment 3856981
> *


Thx* DW*... My intention was to make a self-cleaning blast gate... only to find out that a new plastic version wasd now available in Australia for around $14 (Aust)... The ones I made cost around $15 (just for 2 colars + hardware per gate) and that didn't include labour, design time or incidentals. Was a good experience but a waste of time and money.


----------



## OzarkJim

Duck,
What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## OzarkJim

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I wrote a bad ideas blog (about shop-made vs off-shelf) that included my design of my shop made blast gates,
> View attachment 3856972
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856974
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I could find the photos on my PC, but be buggered if I could find the blog on this new site, to attach a link.


Duck,
I'm a little confused looking at the parts picture vs the completed pictures. Is the center slab actually just two separate side pieces and not identical to the other slabs? The diagram also shows PVC fittings with shoulders, but you can't see the shoulders on the pictures of actual completed gates? Do you have any pictures of a gate partially disassembled to show the actual interior.

Our primary goal is to reduce leakage as we will have a LOT of gates. Your design looks like it would do a very good job of reducing leaks due to the way the ends of the slides are designed. And DIY allows for better quality control eh....


----------



## BurlyBob

LBD, those are some dandy blast gates. I'd definitely use your design if I had ductwork in my garage.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day at work, and plenty of errands and such to run this evening. Might get my sons engine all installed in next two days and finally get back to woodworking projects.


----------



## bandit571

Got bored..tired of sitting around...so...








2nd frame is dry fitted together...along with..








The first frame...all set to start raising panels, tomorrow....even ran a router..








As for that little plane?








it did have work to do, too








Had some crumbs in the bottom to clean out...








I somehow don't think I can use this for a raised panel....firewood, maybe?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Nice little router plane Bandit.


----------



## EricFai

Found the sketch of the blast gates, tried it with cardboard to see if it would work for me. Basically a equal triangle for each side then 1/3rd of a circle for the gate. Not going to work for me. Thought about LBD's photo, did one in cardboard, that will work. So I need to dig through the plywood scrap that I have stacked up for jigs and such, then find a few pieces of Masonite board that I have sitting around for the slide gate. A bunch of holes to drill, should set up a jig at the drill press and chuck up the hole saw. After cutting the squares for the outside pieces. That will take me a few days with work an all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

EricFai said:


> then find a few pieces of Masonite board


Might try using lexan. Bit thinner, just a suggestion.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- *I found this in the morning and it might be of some interest to you...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OzarkJim said:


> Duck,
> I'm a little confused looking at the parts picture vs the completed pictures. Is the center slab actually just two separate side pieces and not identical to the other slabs? The diagram also shows PVC fittings with shoulders, but you can't see the shoulders on the pictures of actual completed gates? Do you have any pictures of a gate partially disassembled to show the actual interior.
> 
> Our primary goal is to reduce leakage as we will have a LOT of gates. Your design looks like it would do a very good job of reducing leaks due to the way the ends of the slides are designed. And DIY allows for better quality control eh....


Here are a few more SketchUp screen dumps that may answer your question,


















If you are into SketchUp I have a copy of my files on my cloud storage. There is a PDF that could be used for either laser or CNC import, Note that the gate is designed for 100mm (4") ducting. The circle dimensions was governed by the collar size.
There is a SketchUp V2016 model as that was the last free version available running on 32bit processors.

I use duct tape to hold the gates in place rather than glue for potential disassembly.

The gates are not 100% air tight as I used hardware to hold layers together so there may be a tad leakage. Glueing the layers would fic that but then the PVC collars would be captivated.


----------



## EricFai

Cool video, with the ball valve being the best after use. The clogging after use is going to make them difficult.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Today's computer prototype. The border was very time-consuming. Next laser test cut...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite







*


----------



## OzarkJim

Thanks Duck. That makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## OzarkJim

And the attached files for CNC!! Many thanks!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OzarkJim said:


> And the attached files for CNC!! Many thanks!!


MDF used... combination of 3mm and 6mm... Also found that MDF had a variance of up to .75mm in thickness. Used drum sander to ensure all same thickness... multi layers execerbated the thickness issue.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good news, Gentlemen - Crime has been eliminated in all the cities where crime used to be - because nothing is considered a crime anymore. Winning!
Bad news - a broken tail-light will still get you a citation, and the fee for being an irresponsible citizen has gone up.
The other bad news - misgendering someone (whatever that means?) is now a crime against humanity, and your punishment for doing so is going to be severe, so you better get those pronouns right - or else!!!
Have a nice day, Citizen.


----------



## EricFai

Morning Guys,

After doing some searching here on LJ, I found this for a blast gate,








Looks like a simple design and it would work better with the way I ran the ducts. I have my Wye's pointing down, and if I use a sliding gate I would have to rotate them 45* which I really do not want to do. And something like this will allow me to mount the block to the wall and eliminate drilling extra holes in a slide. Not to concerned about cleaning them because I could take an air wand and blow them out if needed. Just some things to think about before I start building blast gates,


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..pills taken...35 wet and cloudy degrees outside the windows.....meh. Have been informed that I am on Laundry Detail, today...hmmm...might use that as an excuse to stay in the shop...we'll see...

Film at 2300 hrs..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nice work Eric...*








Also, I found this for FYI...


----------



## EricFai

DW, the reviews on the cheap plastic ones are not good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- I realize that but many people use them and it was not to compare it to yours or Ducks just an FYI 👴🔨👴


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Eric- I realize that but many people use them and it was not to compare it to yours or Ducks just an FYI 👴🔨👴


I know, no harm. I am always looking for something better. Even when I design stuff, I think it through and see if there is a better way or what could go wrong. Just me.


----------



## splintergroup

EricFai said:


> DW, the reviews on the cheap plastic ones are not good.


I have a few of these at various machines. Dust collects in the interior groove where the gate slider meets the side when closed. This keep the gate from completely closing. If it was a "push-through" design, that would help clear out the debris.

A work around is first, buy something better, second, keep the orientation so that the slider opens the gate when pulled down.


----------



## OzarkJim

Has me thinking maybe we could add ports for clean out air to ours?? Might even be able to automate a "puff" of air to activate every time the gate opens or close??


----------



## bandit571

About like after a 16" naval gun is fired...a blast of air is then shot out the barrel...blows out any burning embers, before next charge is loaded...also, prevents burning gases from toasting everybody in that Gun House...


----------



## bandit571

I'm whooped...cut 8 panels to the size they needed to be, then bevel all the edges on the outside face....then mill a rebate all around the inside faces....THEN a dry fit....no glue yet....has a lot of fine tuning to do....

Film in a little bit....once I cool off for a bit...


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> About like after a 16" naval gun is fired...a blast of air is then shot out the barrel...blows out any burning embers, before next charge is loaded...also, prevents burning gases from toasting everybody in that Gun House...


The obvious question of course would be is it really worthwhile for a blast gate. How often do they actually clog enough to not operate or leak?


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> I'm whooped...cut 8 panels to the size they needed to be, then bevel all the edges on the outside face....then mill a rebate all around the inside faces....THEN a dry fit....no glue yet....has a lot of fine tuning to do....
> 
> Film in a little bit....once I cool off for a bit...


I think I know the answer, but do you do ALL your work by hand?


----------



## bandit571

Almost like herding Cats...








Re-sizing panels as needed, too...this is about the 4th try, today...








Seems the panel are a bit too long....take this all apart, trim the panels down..and try again...maybe then this will close up tight to the stiles..?.


----------



## sras

OzarkJim said:


> The obvious question of course would be is it really worthwhile for a blast gate. How often do they actually clog enough to not operate or leak?


I find that I have to clean out my blast gates every few months. The dust gets packed into the groove so tight I have to dig it out with a nail.
I've upgraded all of mine (that are not built into cabinets) with self clearing ones.








WoodRiver Dust Connection - 4" OD Self Clearing ABS Blast Gate Fitting


Blast Gates let you easily direct suction to the tools that need it most. Just slide it closed when you're no longer using the tool to maximize suction elsewhere in your shop. The self-clearing blast gate connects in line with 4" OD ports on either side and features a unique shaped gate that...




www.woodcraft.com


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> I find that I have to clean out my blast gates every few months. The dust gets packed into the groove so tight I have to dig it out with a nail.
> I've upgraded all of mine (that are not built into cabinets) with self clearing ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodRiver Dust Connection - 4" OD Self Clearing ABS Blast Gate Fitting
> 
> 
> Blast Gates let you easily direct suction to the tools that need it most. Just slide it closed when you're no longer using the tool to maximize suction elsewhere in your shop. The self-clearing blast gate connects in line with 4" OD ports on either side and features a unique shaped gate that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodcraft.com


ive bought a couple of these from woodpeckers,really like em,wont clog and 100% flow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Both the ones Steve and Pottz posted look very good...


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail in a little bit...we'll see how THAT goes....


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Both the ones Steve and Pottz posted look very good...


i love the woodpecker gates but there very pricey as is most things they sell. 😞


----------



## CommonJoe

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Eric- *I found this in the morning and it might be of some interest to you...


I drew these in 2012, Never finished the drawing, I would have added stops inside for one way turning of the flap. Should have patented it. lol


----------



## splintergroup

OzarkJim said:


> The obvious question of course would be is it really worthwhile for a blast gate. How often do they actually clog enough to not operate or leak?


I have a shop made one similar to LBD's which is a push through design (mounted "flat" on my TS 6" up pipe)

The push through makes them mostly self cleaning, but sometimes the dust collects on the masonite in the groove and makes the gate difficult to move. I'll just pull it all the way out and use a blast of air to flush out the crud. Works well again for a few 10's of cycles after that. 

Note that I typically don't run my DC when running the TS. I'll only turn it on when I blow out the cabinet during a blade swap.

The butterfly valves seem "perfect"


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the Clothes Dryer to get done...but..








One frame & panel side has been glued up...








Even closed up the gaps...about as close as I can...
As for the other frame...








We have a dry fit done, without any gaps going on....but..will wait until tomorrow to glue this one up...


----------



## EricFai

Looks like you won the battle Bandit, the panel glue up looks great.


----------



## EricFai

Butterflys and ball valves would do a good job. I'm cheap, reason for making an attempt to make some blast gates. I have the next few days free so I'll what I can come up with.


----------



## EricFai

OzarkJim said:


> Has me thinking maybe we could add ports for clean out air to ours?? Might even be able to automate a "puff" of air to activate every time the gate opens or close??


Jim, I have a clean at each end of the runs, just used a cap to close it up. I am planning on using a air wand to clean out the gates with the DC running.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Nice work Eric...*
> Also, I found this for FYI...


Sorry DW, they're a *BOS* (*B*ucket *O*f *S*hit)... they clag up too easily... that's what I was replacing by my laser cut ones... then I found these which are "self cleaning" (as some others have mentioned) for just a few shekels more,











pottz said:


> ive bought a couple of these from woodpeckers,really like em,wont clog and 100% flow.


_*WOW!* Love those_... didn't know they existed!

*WHERE WAS YOUR REVIEW?????*


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Sorry DW, they're a *BOS* (*B*ucket *O*f *S*hit)... they clag up too easily... that's what I was replacing by my laser cut ones... then I found these which are "self cleaning" (as some others have mentioned) for just a few shekels more,
> View attachment 3857148
> 
> 
> 
> _*WOW!* Love those_... didn't know they existed!
> 
> *WHERE WAS YOUR REVIEW?????*


what do you need,there a simple blast gate and i said,i loved em. sorry duckie but your not getting 200 pictures and a 500 word description.just take my word for it. 😁 😎


----------



## EricFai

This was my afternoon, fighting with the wind here, but the large areas are screened.








Waiting on roof metal delivery Friday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> what do you need,there a simple blast gate and i said,i loved em. sorry duckie but your not getting 200 pictures and a 500 word description.just take my word for it. 😁 😎


True... about the effort, but at least it would have made people aware of it... even if many don't consider me *people*!

But don't rush out and post one... I now know about it and *Reviews* are too hard to follow now.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...Have LOTS of errands to run this morning, bills to pay....groceries to buy....pills have been taken...right leg is acting up...must have been a rough day in the shop, yesterday....

36 cloudy, windy degrees outside...too early to be thinking about Wind Chill readings....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## moke

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3857163


Eric, that really is nice! Next is the tin roof, then what? Rock underneath? Very well done.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Mike, after the roof, i will be installing a patio door at the double window, then that job will be done. Grandma can have her Thanksgiving Dinner on the deck.


----------



## bandit571

Was in the mood to give things a "Good Bash", as they say...so...first the camera decided to act up....set it aside until it's little tantrum was over...then knock assembly #2 apart..and then tried to glue and clamp it back together....mallet wasn't working? Get the bigger one! Started in the bench vise..soon moved to the top of the tablesaw...working under the bright shop lights...








Where I could see how things were closing up....








Getting there...further down the line?








2 BIG pipe clamps under, one over, and add 2 F style ones in-between..Then try to lift this mess off of my tablesaw..and set over with the other assembly..








Fun part's a-coming...when I set these 2 back to back, and make sure they match each other.....maybe be some jointer plane work coming up. Meanwhile, I need to rip a LOT of strips, 1 x 1-1/4" x whatever the boards are...to make webframes....and maybe a face frame...

We getting there...some days...ya just have to get MEAN....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *We getting there...some days...ya just have to get MEAN....*


----------



## EricFai

Yep, and you got that panel glued up. Well done.


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3857253


funny, thats how it went at work today  🤣 😎


----------



## bandit571

Had an old saying when I was on the Foundation Crews....."Need to get meaner that the Concrete..."


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Had an old saying when I was on the Foundation Crews....."Need to get meaner that the Concrete..."


 i dont like to get mean with my guys but some days ya just gotta let em know when enough is enough !!!!!🤬


----------



## Knockonit

some days one just has to rise to the occassional talking in tongues and dressing someone down.
i've been an employer for 40 plus years with at least a dozen hanging for over 20 years, had'm come and go, amazing how often one has to remind folks they are an employee and certain things are expected of them, oh well.
i hated being a knucklehead, but it accomplished most issues to a resolution. 
i'm in process of building a real fancy wood screen door the ole gal wanted, she started giving orders ,and well i kinda bowed and said'' yes dear'' and moved along, heheh, some battles baby, some battles well some of you might know
nice looking panel layup, i've always struggled with that type of panel, but after a few decades managed to get a few right. 
congrats on success
rj in az


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Baseball History Is No Longer Written With Ash Bats*
_Invasive insects and batter preferences have led to the elimination of the wood that dominated the sport for generations. There may not be a single ash bat used in this postseason.
White ash trees provided the lumber for Major League Baseball’s bats for more than 100 years. The emerald ash borer is destroying the trees...






_


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*OR*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America...








*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...went to dice up some Roast Beef for some soup, last night....knife decided that my left thumb should also get a slice.....Left hand is now sporting second bandage....

31 sunny degrees outside, pills taken....tablesaw has been set up, waiting on me to meander back to the shop...maybe after Brunch?

Have a "Steel"...it came in it's own leather sheath...Made by Schrade..."Oldtimer" "HOMESTEEL"....And you then use that sheath as a handle...Sheath also has a belt loop, to carry it with you.


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Off to teach the future of America...
> 
> View attachment 3857304
> *


you should probably dress a little more conservative DW  😎


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> Morning to ya...went to dice up some Roast Beef for some soup, last night....knife decided that my left thumb should also get a slice.....Left hand is now sporting second bandage....
> 
> 31 sunny degrees outside, pills taken....tablesaw has been set up, waiting on me to meander back to the shop...maybe after Brunch?
> 
> Have a "Steel"...it came in it's own leather sheath...Made by Schrade..."Oldtimer" "HOMESTEEL"....And you then use that sheath as a handle...Sheath also has a belt loop, to carry it with you.


You need to stay away from sharp objects before you run out of fingers, blood and bandages!!!


----------



## moke

EricFai said:


> This was my afternoon, fighting with the wind here, but the large areas are screened.
> View attachment 3857162
> 
> Waiting on roof metal delivery Friday.


Eric, living in Iowa, I can not imagine having Thanksgiving dinner outside! Here you would freeze!!!


----------



## bandit571

Web Frame Day...tablesaw got it's work out..








Ya think...between the parts wanting to fight, brads wanting to bend...








And grooves wanting to close back up....was NOT in a good mood when I came back up from the shop...then have to fight the computer while processing most of the photos....Like my "tack hammer"?

Needle nosed pliers are a 4" size...better it getting hit then me thumb....Chisel kept aiming for about any finger it could see...
Have all 4 frames done, have them all clamped up together...while the glue cures...








Trying to close any gaps..








Before things get too set in their ways...2+ hrs in the shop, this morning....try again, tomorrow..

Warmed up to 48 partly sunny degrees outside the windows...about 20 degrees too cold for me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Sometimes we have those kind of days Bandit, looks you managed to get through it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Missing-* Ron and Top Max

*Nite-







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America, but I just came across this idea from YouTube*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...FRIDAY!

Hardware to buy, plywood to buy, and Lumber too....
Pills taken..Coffee Cake for a wake-up. 44 mostly sunny degrees outside the windows

Leaves around here are at their "peak" colour-wise...


----------



## bandit571

Hardware was one box of #6 1-5/8" coarse thread Dry wall screws @$4.98
Lumber , also from Lowes...four "Whitewood 1 x 6 x 6' $4.98 each...two sheets of 1/4" x 2' x 4' Luann plywood$13.48 each...minus my 10% discount...=$56.22 counting sales tax...sheesh!

Hauled the lumber over to a friend's barn...planed the Whitewood down to 9/16" thick. Plane a Maple 1 x 6 x 6' to 3/4" Bought an Ash plank @ 1 x 6 x 10', cut it in half, planed it to 3/4" thick..Ash cost me another $3...Busy morning...

Lunch is a cup of noodles, with real Roast Beef, and real Crab meat..and a few veggies...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Text typing on the new devices is not very "do-able for me"*







*I found this device that would alleviate the angst of typing on these devices, but it is sold in Stockholm*


----------



## bandit571

ok...light is streaming into the windows, and right into my eyes....windows ( and me) are facing South...

Need to craft a plan of "attack"....Have everything on hand, now ( except 8 handles) to build that Chester Drawers....just have to get things set up so things will go together just right....and avoid any "re-work" along the way..

Long time ago ( mid 1980s to mid 1990s) I would try to have everything sitting in the North Main St. Shop at 8am....with the goal being that by 8pm that same Saturday, there would be a 4 or 5 drawer, full sized Chest of Drawers standing in the shop..just needing a stain & varnish finish done the next day....and usually I did...including all the sanding needed. 
With a stop for Lunch included. Those were the days...

Nowadays? No more 12 hour marathons....have enough trouble doing just the 3 hour versions....so, the need to plan ahead a wee bit...that, and I currently have about a quarter of the room to work in, IF that...

So, besides the Lumber run today, I need to get a ton of clamps removed, set up a few tasks...maybe resaw some parts...and..take photos as I go...


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Missing-* Ron and Top Max
> 
> *Nite-
> View attachment 3857347
> *


ive seen ron on some other threads so he's still here......somewhere ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *So, besides the Lumber run today, I need to get a ton of clamps removed, set up a few tasks...maybe resaw some parts...and..take photos as I go...*


*Not sure about you but I will need a "power nap" after school today... then back at the computer and plan my 3 day weekend. One project or chore at a time and don't forget the laundry*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> *ive seen ron on some other threads so he's still here......somewhere ?*


*I hope that he is ok, but if he doesn't return soon; then I become the "elder" here at the Shed😃
Ps I sure miss the Corgi stories...*


----------



## pottz

time for a lumber run myself.go two shop carts to build.one for my grinders and belt sander and one for the scroll saw.i can do about 70% with what ive got.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> .
> View attachment 3857432


ha ha a swiss army pipe wrench !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I found this on the "net" but when I stop and think about it $$$$ nothing inexpensive today...*
*Loud Foghorn From Plumbing Parts*








Loud Foghorn From Plumbing Parts


Loud Foghorn From Plumbing Parts: This is a how to for building a loud foghorn from easy to get plumbing fittings and an inexpensive double acting air pump, the idea was to emulate the hand operated type used on small ships until the 1950's shown in pic 2.




www.instructables.com




*







*


----------



## pottz

i just sent ron a pm,ill let you all know if he responds ! i hope ?


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> .
> View attachment 3857432


What about the board stretcher?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> *What about the board stretcher?*


*I don't have one but maybe you should post a pic of yours ; the one that you used on that nice deck...*


----------



## EricFai

Worked in a corrugator plant years ago, the new guys were always asked to go get the paper stretcher. It was amazing how long they searched for one, asking everyone what it looked like.


----------



## bandit571

Now a sweaty mess, enjoying an Ice Cold Tonic & Gin...Will process photos in a moment...


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Off to teach the future of America, but I just came across this idea from YouTube


Neat little project, looks like thy guy made a lot of his shop tools too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I remember a Charles Neil short vid where he showed a gift to a friend - "a board foot"*


----------



## bandit571

Had to joint a few edges..








Junior tried to..








Time to bring in the Pros?








Then flip these 2 sides over, and do the other edge









While keeping the first edge lined up...note the clamp at the bottom...This is also why the shelf tends to stick out from under the bench..comes in handy..
Tops didn't quite match up, either...








Beltsander to cure that...








NOW they match...Hmmm..








Mutt & Jeff? Next plane to be used?








Ward's Master Quality No. 78...need a rebate to house the 1/4" plywood back..

Resaw....Needed at least 3, maybe 4 Kickers...at 1/2" thick..








Will attach to the Web Frames..








Only with Screws and glue...so...after a week, how is that finger doing?








Not too bad, really...makes the end of the finger look like it has a flat tip.....it doesn't..
Sweep the floor, as I made a mess, again..








Was working way too hard, for a Friday...


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> What about the board stretcher?





EricFai said:


> What about the board stretcher?


thats a classic joke in lumber yards.they send the new guys into the office and ask to use the board stretcher.


----------



## pottz

ok i promised id let you guys know if i heard from ron,and i did. he doesn't want me to post openly about it so im not. for those people i know are good friends of his send me a pm or (conversation) as we now call it.and ill let you know how he's doing.peace jocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I love this picture of Bandit in his shop and it should be a keepsake for him and his family.*


----------



## EricFai

Spent a few hours assembling the blast gates, all 13. it was a process, I had the parts sitting on the Moxon Bench and just sat there gluing the pieces together. And as time went by I managed to run them across the belt sander. Next up is to glue the little handle to the slide part, tomorrows task.


















Production Run.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Beautiful work Eric...







*


----------



## EricFai

And I still have work to do on those. But once that is done I can finish hooking up the duct work. Then I'll install the blast gates and check for leaks. I heard a few up on the loft, o it looks like I'll need to grab a tube of silicon on caulk all of the joints and the flexible elbows, just a small bead.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> ok i promised id let you guys know if i heard from ron,and i did. he doesn't want me to post openly about it so im not. for those people i know are good friends of his send me a pm or (conversation) as we now call it.and ill let you know how he's doing.peace jocks.


*Ron-* like a few other LumberJocks that I remember, is just stepping away. Some come back some don't, but this I know he is alive;* he is just stepping away*. Malice toward to none... 

I plan to give shout-outs to him and Top Max when I get a thought or memory, especially in my evening devotions up in the "perch". All are welcome...


----------



## CommonJoe

Another idea for some. The gate goes all the way through so that the groove doesn't get full of sawdust. These are kind of like the ones the duck showed, except the gate is sandwiched between the two pieces and the flanges mounted to the surface.


----------



## pottz

guys ron is ok nothing to worry about,he just has some family matters to deal with. he will come forwqard if and when he feels the need.peace guys.


----------



## EricFai

I am using materials that I have on hand, some salvaged. What can I say I'm cheap at times.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-








*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Beautiful work Eric...
> View attachment 3857515
> *





CommonJoe said:


> Another idea for some. The gate goes all the way through so that the groove doesn't get full of sawdust. These are kind of like the ones the duck showed, except the gate is sandwiched between the two pieces and the flanges mounted to the surface.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857518


*CJ*'s diagrams are the way to go. 
Sorry to be a spoilt sport and mean no offence, but there is a difference between *cheap* and *"Will not listen"*. I refuse to condone what on face value appears to be a bad design.
Those blast gates are guaranteed, repeat guaranteed to block up (unless you have a hidden clearing slot). When you connect them, make sure the ducts are easily removable to get the sawdust out of the slide which will eventually prevent proper closure.


----------



## EricFai

I have thought about that fact they may clog up, I think a blast of compressed air will keep them cleaned out. Time will tell.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Checking in,

Getting back to normal.

May have a fire pit tonight. Temps get down in the high 50's at night.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to myself....pills taken.

Supposed to get up into the 70s this weekend..we'll see..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Peteybadboy said:


> *May have a fire pit tonight.*


...fire pits are a tradition here at the Shed. I hope that you enjoy yours tonight...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*MIA- *Brian, I hope all is well...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duct collection blast gates for** beginners...*
I just came across this video and found it informative. I hope that it helps 👴


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

EricFai said:


> I have thought about that fact they may clog up, I think a blast of compressed air will keep them cleaned out. Time will tell.


If you can remove the slider and get to the bottom with a narrow screwdriver or probe to scrape/loosed the buildup and then hit it with air, you may get away with it.
Personally a double length slide, with one half solid and the other with the hole, wouldn't have cost much more and would avoid the potential buildup and hassle. As you said, time will tell... and I hope I can't say *"I told you so"*...
*T-VISA-NAB*

DateAmountRPayeeReasonPictureField1Field202/01/29​$0.00​NEG GroupPetrol​​


----------



## EricFai

I have also thought about cutting a small arch in the end that bottoms out, leaving a point in the corners, that way it would push any excess out of the way and when the system is active it would pull out any excess debris. Hey I'm only a one man shop here.


----------



## CommonJoe

EricFai said:


> I have also thought about cutting a small arch in the end that bottoms out, leaving a point in the corners, that way it would push any excess out of the way and when the system is active it would pull out any excess debris. Hey I'm only a one man shop here.


I would (EDIT:NOT) worry much about it. I have some of the cheap plastic gates and I don't think they have ever clogged up and quit working. Maybe have to jiggle them a bit here or there or blow it out once in a while when they quit sliding easily. This is about as butch as you can get.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *MIA- *Brian, I hope all is well...


Yes, AIW, DW, just dont have anything interesting to say.

Any of you guys see that new movie about Elvis? That was really good, saw it the other night.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *Any of you guys see that new movie about Elvis? *Not yet...


----------



## bandit571

Estate Sale? $1 = Bucket of small hand tools, Meh...
Lutheran's Garage Sale? $5 = 14.4v Drill with 1 battery, a charger and a case ...with a handful of assorted tips..


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Estate Sale? $1 = Bucket of small hand tools, Meh...
> Lutheran's Garage Sale? $5 = 14.4v Drill with 1 battery, a charger and a case ...with a handful of assorted tips..


like clamps, you can never have too many cordless drills ! got 2-18v drills,1-18v impact driver,3-12v small screw guns,1-12v right angle driver and 1 cordless screwdriver.on a project i will usually be using 3 with different drive bits or drill bits.


----------



## bandit571

Saturday Fights? Trying to rebate for the case's back panel..








Checking for depth..








Found a high spot ( and me thumb found a splinter..)








Then tried to mark out where to cut the feet profiles...had the tools, I thought..








Compass was having "issues" while doing it's job...fired! Got out another...








Sabre saw is so old,....it says Powr Kraft on it....








Will come back with a router ( later) and finish that round over down the foot..


Frames were evened up tried to drill and countersink a few holes...burned up a drill bit..another drill had a drill bit already installed...until the drill fell to the floor....throw what was left of that bit,,got out another...drilled the holes..then ran the counter-bore...idea was to glue and screw the frames in place....easier ( I thought) to predrill them..








Well, at least that was the plan..








One frame installed, today...made a mess on the shop floor, too..








And, these go "CRUNCH" when I walk through...


----------



## EricFai

Looks nice Bandit, Some days you just need to back up and regroup, or adjust fire.


----------



## EricFai

I managed to get just about all of the blast gates installed today, and connected the rest of the duct on the DC System. So it was a good day in the shop.










For those that like to read, there is a Journal entry for today.








Journal - DC System, Installing Blast Gates


Tying in Ducts and Installing Blast Gates




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## OzarkJim

Anyone here also on an electronics hobbyist forum?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> I managed to get just about all of the blast gates installed today, and connected the rest of the duct on the DC System. So it was a good day in the shop.
> 
> For those that like to read, there is a Journal entry for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Journal - DC System, Installing Blast Gates
> 
> 
> Tying in Ducts and Installing Blast Gates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lumberjocks.com


*Nice job and the quality is superior...






*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Time to get started guys...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As a former tennis player I have seen the rise of "Pickleball" and like it or not it is here to stay and growing in popularity.

*Pickleball Is Expanding. Tennis Is Mad.*
_From New York to Hawaii, weekend athletes and government officials are taking part in a battle that goes beyond the fight for court space._








It was a time similar to the old LumberJocks when heated dissusions were common place. And like the new LumberJocks; Pickle ball is here to stay. And it is even on pizza...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Foe Top Max if you are reading this...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*One of my old contractor memories...







*


----------



## bandit571

Spent an hour or so IN the shop, this morning...case is now standing up on it's own 4 feet...waiting to process the photos in a bit..

Sausage Jambalaya for lunch...
Camera battery about dead, maybe after Football Games today, I can try again in the shop?


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *One of my old contractor memories...
> View attachment 3857654
> *


That will be us sometime in the near future. I have one of those panel jacks and we will be installing sheetrock on the ceiling of the shop at some point. Plan to blow insulation in after that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> That will be us sometime in the near future. I have one of those panel jacks and we will be installing sheetrock on the ceiling of the shop at some point. Plan to blow insulation in after that.


*Enjoy your youth, my friend... 👴 *


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Enjoy your youth, my friend... 👴 *


We aren't young. Hence the panel lift and two of us doing the work LOL

Then again age is relative to what you are comparing it too 😉


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> *Plan to blow insulation in after that.*


Are you going to do that by yourself or have a contracting company do it? We have many companies that do it and it is more cost effective. I am sure that there are areas that don't have them...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Then I remember this method...







*


----------



## OzarkJim

That is one of those jobs I will contract out. Not because I can't do it but I'm getting older and don't like working up in an attic. I never did like working with insulation anyway.......


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Then I remember this method...
> View attachment 3857664
> *


Now your talking YOUNG folks LOL......I did it that way too back in the day. That is why I have the jack now LOL


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on a back, and the front to be done next..








And then a top...frames and their kickers are now installed...


----------



## OzarkJim

One thing I didn't do was use stilts when finishing. We have 10' ceilings in the shop so I am debating how to do the finish work. Not sure they even make stilts that are tall enough and I'm not confident about using them. Might be a lot of ladder work..........


----------



## EricFai

Or a baker scaffolding.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> *Or a baker scaffolding.*


*Excellent suggestion Eric... 👴 








*


----------



## OzarkJim

Sadly my partner just sold two 6month old ones we had for the early part of the build.........


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Excellent suggestion Eric... 👴
> 
> View attachment 3857671
> *


Can't tell where that is at? HF?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Jim- Harbor Freight


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Jim- Harbor Freight


I figured so. Looked like their typical ad that I get 2 or 3 a day LOL......
My truck automatically turns into HF, Lowes, HD and any store that says woodworking machines LOL


----------



## CommonJoe

This was one of my fun projects (Check out the shoelaces in the feet.)
Side rails on the beds are removable after the kids get older.










Also made a matching desk cabinet that had flipper doors.


----------



## moke

CommonJoe said:


> This was one of my fun projects (Check out the shoelaces in the feet.)
> Side rails on the beds are removable after the kids get older.
> View attachment 3857677
> 
> 
> 
> Also made a matching desk cabinet that had flipper doors.
> View attachment 3857679


Wow LeeRoy! That is so cool! Can you kind of keep that to urself? I have some folks that would demand a set......


----------



## EricFai

Thats a nice looking bedroom set, even better that it can grow with the kids. Well done.


----------



## moke

I saw some old friends yesterday that are political consultants. One of them books the TV ads....I said to him, "no offense, but I am ready for the ads to be over"....he said here in Iowa ads for President start in March or so.......REALLY?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Foe Top Max if you are reading this...
> View attachment 3857653
> *


I have seen buildings with so many violations I considered it attempted arson   I will not be posting much. Operating this lAptop is too difficult.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> I have seen buildings with so many violations I considered it attempted arson   I will not be posting much. Operating this lAptop is too difficult.


----------



## bandit571

Finally back home from the Road Trip....yeah...Down to Kettering, OH..then back home by way of Sidney, OH....

Kind of sore..doubt that I'll head to the shop, any more, today...


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Finally back home from the Road Trip....yeah...Down to Kettering, OH..then back home by way of Sidney, OH....
> 
> Kind of sore..doubt that I'll head to the shop, any more, today...


time for that gin and tonic buddy


----------



## OzarkJim

Headed to the campground tomorrow. Will be setting up the Halloween props this week pending weather. Saturday is big day. If weather is good, likely 500+ kids will be visiting the park looking for pirate treasure LOL.......


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OzarkJim said:


> We aren't young. Hence the panel lift and two of us doing the work LOL
> 
> Then again age is _*relative*_ to what you are comparing it too 😉


All my *relatives* are younger... as for me, I compare it to yesterday when I was definitely younger.


EricFai said:


> Or a *baker* scaffolding.


... and just *loaf* around!


----------



## CommonJoe

OzarkJim said:


> Headed to the campground tomorrow. Will be setting up the Halloween props this week pending weather. Saturday is big day. If weather is good, likely 500+ kids will be visiting the park looking for pirate treasure LOL.......


Do you have any pictures of what your partner made for the pirate ship?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-*


----------



## Ark68SS

Desert_Woodworker said:


> As a former tennis player I have seen the rise of "Pickleball" and like it or not it is here to stay and growing in popularity.
> 
> *Pickleball Is Expanding. Tennis Is Mad.*
> _From New York to Hawaii, weekend athletes and government officials are taking part in a battle that goes beyond the fight for court space._
> View attachment 3857649
> 
> 
> It was a time similar to the old LumberJocks when heated dissusions were common place. And like the new LumberJocks; Pickle ball is here to stay. And it is even on pizza...
> 
> View attachment 3857650


Arkansas State Fair was going on this past week. Went with the daughter, SIL, and grandboys on Wednesday. One of the food vendors was featuring pickle pizza, SIL got a piece and said it was pretty good. They also had cricket, mealworm, and scorpion pizza. Didn't see any takers for that. 
BillL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of critters, a company called YumBug is lobbying Aldi supermarkets to carry their line of ready-made "foods" made out of bugs. Their selling point - *a cheap source of protein to help families through these hard times.*

Hey Mom whats for dinner?
Cricket casserole and mealworm meatloaf with maggot mustard sauce.
Yay!


----------



## splintergroup

I gad joked as a kid about making a roach mayonnaise sammich, guess I was prescient!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ark68SS said:


> *One of the food vendors was featuring pickle pizza, SIL got a piece and said it was pretty good.*


*Thx I may try it someday As for the "bug" choice- 
I came across a "hot dog" pizza but haven't tried it...*


----------



## 987Ron

The dogs eat a lot of things I would not. But, even the dogs do not eat bugs, worms or larva and that is a good indication to leave it alone. Even the Corgi does not eat bugs and it eats about anything else that is disgusting.
Same with the cat as to bugs, worms, larva.. Now the cat will bat a bug around a bit as a play toy. 
I will pass on Yumbugs. 

Been busy. Hope for some shop time this am. Waiting on Amazon delivery. Lately Amazon deliveries have all been UPS and none USPS. Parting of the ways or a better deal???? UPS is better here on the receiving end as they do not stuff the package into the mailbox. 

Have a good day and week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Knockonit

i was visiting a couple countries back in the day, whose folks lived partially on the bug critters and will share i'm sure i had a taste or two, what doesn't kill ya makes you stronger they say, hunger, can change a persons mind set on what to eat. appears many here have not been hungry enough, lol
rj in az


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

* Ron- I remember you were using "milk paint". I came across this "flour paint" and I never heard of it...*


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/457748749638255687/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think God invented chickens to eat all those bugs so we dont have to. They will most definitely eat all those bugs Ron mentioned. If I catch a grasshoper, I pull one of the legs off (so it cant jump away) then toss it to the chickens - they go crazy for them, and will chase each other around trying to snatch it away. The couple free-rangers we have will always come when I am chopping firewood to see if there are any termites, and if there are, they gobble them up real quick.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pit bulls went from America’s best friend to public enemy – now they’re slowly coming full circle*









Prof: Pit bulls went from America’s best friend to public enemy – now they’re slowly coming full circle


As recently as 50 years ago, the pit bull was America’s favorite dog. Pit bulls were everywhere. They were popular in advertising and used to promote the joys of pet-and-human friendship.




studyfinds.org


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken...wake me up when Tuesday gets here....

Monday? Monday?? Leave it at that....


----------



## BurlyBob

Sure am glad I turned on the fireplace as it hit the upper 20's over night. Winter prep work today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* I am getting ready to turn on the heat- tonight it is getting into the mid 50"s in the east valley... This is called chilly out here. 👴


----------



## EricFai

I broke down and turned the furnace on at the end of last week, did not make it to November 1st.


----------



## bandit571

Did want to..that Monday thing...but...installed a back onto the case...and then leveled the feet..

Film in a little bit..dovetails were involved


----------



## bandit571

Start by clearing off the bench...








Wonder what these are waiting on...








Well, since the panel for the back has been cut to size...might as well install it..








Lay out lines, showing where the frames are....glue and screws with 2 extras at the top..








And the bottom...then a beltsander to fine tune the bottom of the feet...had one a tad taller than the rest..HAD..
Had to rip 5 face frame "rails"....
Stay tuned..


----------



## bandit571

Needed the Top Rail installed first....hand chopped dovetail sockets..to hold the tails I cut over on the bandsaw..








Clamp is because the sides wanted to flare out a bit at the top...clamp to pull it back to straight...and help with a glue up..








NONE of my various "Dovetail Saws" wanted to cut cross grain....this is all via a few chisels..long ago, this would have been done with a router....can't nowadays...


----------



## bandit571

Why did I need that top rail done? because THEN I could install a kicker for the top drawer..








This was the easy end...the other end?








Will come back and install a matching plug.....planed flush, it will disappear...as long as I watch how the grain lines up.
Need to install the 4 mitered glue blocks into the top corners....have to make sure I can access them from the inside of the case....the top will be attached to those 4 blocks..with a screw in a slotted hole....

Shoulders are getting sore...too much work on a Monday?
Stay tuned...


----------



## bandit571

Had just enough get up and go..to do one more rail...again...just using a few chisels ...and the bandsaw to cut the tails..








Clamp to help things out...why the blue ones?








Because these get glued down to the frames. Might wait a day...before the other 3 rails get installed....
Stay tuned...Need to start the next chapter in that Journal...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit that is quite inspirational- I headed out to the shop- post later


----------



## bandit571

74 degrees outside the window..sun keeps trying to blind me, while I am sitting on the computer. Seems to be trying to cloud up a bit...maybe get some rain, later?

Need the heating pad on me back..yeah, I am sore...and crampy..


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Needed the Top Rail installed first....hand chopped dovetail sockets..to hold the tails I cut over on the bandsaw..
> View attachment 3857834
> 
> Clamp is because the sides wanted to flare out a bit at the top...clamp to pull it back to straight...and help with a glue up..
> View attachment 3857835
> 
> NONE of my various "Dovetail Saws" wanted to cut cross grain....this is all via a few chisels..long ago, this would have been done with a router....can't nowadays...


nice dovetail joint.


----------



## EricFai

Nice dovetails in the rails Bandit, a different way to install them but they look better. 

One way I have done them is in two pieces T&G together matching a tongue on the back of the rail, each piece is a different length.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ditto on the acorns for all your hard work...*


----------



## EricFai

Took time today and ran a bead of silicon in all of the joints in the DC System, to include the flexible elbows and the connection to the blast gates. Ran the system and it has more air flow at the ends an at each gate. Yeah!! Now I have to think about each machine port and the best way to connect to the system.

So in the meantime, I put these to work on a new project. I should have started it earlier, but there is still time to finish. Needed to get a good edge on a board before I ripped it to width.









Then worked out a bevel on a lid.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit takes the lead on that hard work. I do have to say it pays off though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Great great day today... A day away from the schoolhouse so I was able to make some time in the outside shop. Beautiful weather today. I decided to breakdown a sheet of melamine (Panolam) First had to find the Gorilla Gripper. This is the same one that Pottz threw across his shop last weekend  The challenge is on...
* Let us have a newer review...*








* Move the sheet to the saw*








*At the saw and cut to specs. No tear-out I use a Forrest melamine blade +1*








*Success!

A chance to barter for this wonderful tool that should be in every woodworkers shop. Let me know...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- nice post and pictures, a true craftsman...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Peteybadboy

Finally got caught up on all the posts here.

Bandit really impressive work.

Now I need those woodpecker blast gates.

Brian the "Dead Kennedy's" and your son, good story.

Last set of house guests leaving today. Checked in Sep 27 to avoid Hurricane Ian. There house got crushed. 3 feet of water. I gutted the place with their help. They hired a contractor for the rebuild.

Almost normal. many others are having a difficult time.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey, great that things are returning to normal or the new normal. 
Up early,, 55 this am and 79 later, Grandfathere Sun is doing his job. Looks great outside. 
Out in the shop early for a quick coat of wipe on poly for 4 small boxes for a charity. Nothing special. Second coat this afternoon and done.
Still working or revision of some shelves and drill hangers, chargers etc. Started a mock up a few days ago and that got delayed. Decided to skip the mock up, never did well with them as always thought it was wasted effort and never did it as it should have been done. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning- *Up early computer design time for the next laser cut. Homemade egg Mc Muffin then off to teach the future of America...

Remember to plant a tree...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yep, Petey, just talked to my Dad last night. He said out of 1400 homes (or 1600?) around the Bay there, only 6 didnt have some damage. His home only had roof leaks, but his Girlfriends place got completely flooded and they will have to gut the whole thing and rebuild.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken. Waiting on Brunch, today...

61 Mostly sunny degrees outside...Boss has a Road Trip she wants to do....Looks like it will be late afternoon or this evening...BEFORE I can sneak off to the shop...and hide out..

Bottom Face Rail will get a design sawn in it...AFTER the dovetails are done...Film @2300 hrs...I hope..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

How to Decide What Scrap Wood to Keep | Saws on Skates®


Scrap wood can overtake your workshop making it feel crowded and disorganized. Here are some guidelines for deciding what cutoffs to keep and what to toss.




sawsonskates.com





I refer to these as my little treasures....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric*- I saw this and thought about how you want to build a "boat"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.Pic won't download


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Great great day today... A day away from the schoolhouse so I was able to make some time in the outside shop. Beautiful weather today. I decided to breakdown a sheet of melamine (Panolam) First had to find the Gorilla Gripper. This is the same one that Pottz threw across his shop last weekend  The challenge is on...
> * Let us have a newer review...*
> View attachment 3857863
> 
> * Move the sheet to the saw*
> View attachment 3857864
> 
> *At the saw and cut to specs. No tear-out I use a Forrest melamine blade +1*
> View attachment 3857865
> 
> *Success!
> 
> A chance to barter for this wonderful tool that should be in every woodworkers shop. Let me know...*
> View attachment 3857866


Not a fan of the top of the sheet style grippers but I really like your panel saw!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Jim- the panel saw was my go to saw back when I did cabinets. Probably my last machine to go, but too soon... 

Looking forward to your Halloween stories...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Jim- that sheet gripper was suppose to be a "parody".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Layout tools..








Bevel gauge has a Stanley SW in a heart logo
Excavation Crew?








And a "Holdfast"?








Work area IS a bit cramped...








Have 2 more to do...last one will also involve..








Details later...have some saw work to do..








Before any chisel can be abused...


----------



## 987Ron

The Corgi has naps on the big Labs bed. Not a shy girl, 8 months old. Daughter's dog if it is a dog at all. Does give the daughter lots of comfort and companionship.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3857930


Someone's gotta ask... What sex was the first 3 monkeys... and was it a *ménage à trois*?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Someone's gotta ask... What sex was the first 3 monkeys...


*In todays world- the monkeys are gender neutral...*










*Here are some gender neutral names, with Alex being a favorite * 
A
*Acorn* Try this nutty name for tiny toy breeds.
*Adrian * A Latin name meaning “sea” or “water,” this aquatic name is perfect for pups who enjoy a good swim.
*Alex * Traditionally short for “Alexander” or “Alexandra,” Alex is a time-tested gender-neutral name.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- very nice. I am really starting to like Corgis....









*


----------



## EricFai

My sister has one, named Halie. Cute little pup, about 5 years old now.


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *In todays world- the monkeys are gender neutral...*
> 
> View attachment 3857987
> 
> 
> *Here are some gender neutral names, with Alex being a favorite *
> A
> *Acorn* Try this nutty name for tiny toy breeds.
> *Adrian * A Latin name meaning “sea” or “water,” this aquatic name is perfect for pups who enjoy a good swim.
> *Alex * Traditionally short for “Alexander” or “Alexandra,” Alex is a time-tested gender-neutral name.


woahhhh,my son is alex and he's pure man,no "gender neutral"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good night- and no monkeying around tonight....






*


----------



## bandit571

Against my better Judgement....went to the shop for a bit....








All that chopping...only to find out the web frame is sitting too far forward..








Tomorrow, when the clamps come off, I'll plane this down flush....there is no gap where this rail meets the frame...

Lay out for the bottom rail,








Making sure this lines up...then chop out more waste...
before everything gets glue and clamps..








"Clamp it, Jed..."








Yep...need to plane both rails down flush....once the clamps come off, tomorrow...

THAT was almost too much like work....

Glass of EggNog made with Southern Comfort....hmmm?


----------



## Peteybadboy

987Ron said:


> The Corgi has naps on the big Labs bed. Not a shy girl, 8 months old. Daughter's dog if it is a dog at all. Does give the daughter lots of comfort and companionship.
> View attachment 3857970


That is a happy dawg!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Up way too early 2am, fell asleep on the couch till 4am.

Crap on my mind.

Got to get going. have a meeting 45 min or so from here at freaking 730 am!


----------



## EricFai

Nice job Bandit.

Petey, when your retired, who the heck has meetings that early?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

EricFai said:


> Nice job Bandit.
> 
> Petey, when your retired, who the heck has meetings that early?


Been retired 20 years now the early times are Drs appointment in places 2 hours away. Tomorrow for instance, wife's Retina appointment, 8:00am in Augusta. 1 3/4 hour drive one way and then Augusta traffic. Part of life. At least sometimes, Dr. appointments and treatments made life better or liveable.....meetings only wasted time and increased frustration. 

Have a good day, relaxing for me, hide out in the shop for awhile.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

987Ron said:


> *Have a good day, relaxing for me, hide out in the shop for awhile.*


*My interests of the day- shop, school and cooking...
Bell work question for the students today- "Where do you find solace?"*

solace
noun
Definition of _solace_ 
1*: *comfort in grief *: *alleviation of grief or anxiety
2*: *a source of relief or consolation

Off to teach the future of America...... 👨‍🦳


----------



## EricFai

Have a great day DW, and fun.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *"Where do you find s.o.lace?"*


On *female feet*... the ones without the *he*!


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Against my better Judgement....went to the shop for a bit....
> View attachment 3857994
> 
> All that chopping...only to find out the web frame is sitting too far forward..
> View attachment 3857995
> 
> Tomorrow, when the clamps come off, I'll plane this down flush....there is no gap where this rail meets the frame...
> 
> Lay out for the bottom rail,
> View attachment 3857996
> 
> Making sure this lines up...then chop out more waste...
> before everything gets glue and clamps..
> View attachment 3857997
> 
> "Clamp it, Jed..."
> View attachment 3857998
> 
> Yep...need to plane both rails down flush....once the clamps come off, tomorrow...
> 
> THAT was almost too much like work....
> 
> Glass of EggNog made with Southern Comfort....hmmm?


i told you !!!! 😎


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya....pills taken..Sausage Pattie & Pepper Jack Cheese on a Toasted English Muffin, for 2nd Breakfast...Mountain Dew Zero to wake me up...

Have a bunch of clamps to remove, this afternoon....Boss has errands to run this morning...
58 rainy, dreary degrees outside


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Can you whistle and if so, can you do it loud?








*


----------



## Peteybadboy

EricFai said:


> Nice job Bandit.
> 
> Petey, when your retired, who the heck has meetings that early?


Eric I bagged the meeting. The entire board was asked to attend a presentation on trends in Golf Clubs. I think I can read the handout and get what I needed out of it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Can you whistle and if so, can you do it loud?
> 
> View attachment 3858041
> *


yes


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey did you learn about these?*

*ELECTRIC GOLF CADDY 2022*
$1,095.00 $1,595.00


----------



## bandit571

Start time in the shop...1500 hrs....end time of the shop..1630 hrs....almost one constant fight, today...one would be led to believe it was a Monday....even typing this out was a fight...

Film when I get cooled back down....


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, bench is empty?








Well, almost...so where is the case at?








Fancy feet? Fancy saw?








Might be as old as I am...

Second saw was needed..








To miter a few corner blocks...clamp because the parts wanted to run away...








I use these as a way to attach the top to the case...needed to mill some slotted holes..








Allows the the top to move as the humidity changes...

Not sure which to work on next..glue up a top..or build 4 drawers..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

😎


bandit571 said:


> Start time in the shop...1500 hrs....end time of the shop..1630 hrs....almost one constant fight, today...one would be led to believe it was a Monday....even typing this out was a fight...
> 
> Film when I get cooled back down....


sounds like this may require at least two gin and tonic's,and one gin !!! 😎


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Petey did you learn about these?*
> 
> *ELECTRIC GOLF CADDY 2022*
> $1,095.00 $1,595.00
> 
> View attachment 3858062


Does it have a neutral gear and towbar for when you tow it behind your golf cart?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Does it have a neutral gear for when you tow it behind your golf cart?*


*This would be best if this question was answered by Petey. He is our golf expert.*


----------



## EricFai

Shop time this afternoon, after pouring concrete steps. Working on a small project for a fellow LJ. Mainly hand tools today, with a couple of cuts on the table saw and the drill press. All in all a good day.

The tools used today, a few of these were passed down from my father. Chisels and Knifes.









And sneak peek of the project, at least a part of it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-*


----------



## Ark68SS

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Can you whistle and if so, can you do it loud*


Yep, could do it with two index fingers too, until the table saw shortened the left one 1/2". :-(
BillL


----------



## 987Ron

Very early am here, and off to Augusta in a bit. hour and 40 minute drive or so. Boring road till Augusta traffic at near 8am 
Coffee in the old travel mug. No P-car today. 
Have a good balance of the week.


----------



## EricFai

Be safe Ron.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Petey did you learn about these?*
> 
> *ELECTRIC GOLF CADDY 2022*
> $1,095.00 $1,595.00
> 
> View attachment 3858062


Yes we have the robot kind that you can "rent"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

_Who helps little pumpkins cross the road safely? *The crossing gourd*.

What’s a pumpkin’s favourite sport? *Squash*.

Where do pumpkins hold their meetings? *The gourd room*.

What happens if you eat too much pumpkin? *You get autumn-y ache*.

What do you get if you divide the diameter of a pumpkin by its circumference? *Pumpkin pi*.

Why does Cinderella always lose at tennis? *Because her coach is a pumpkin*.

What do you call a barking pumpkin? *A gourd dog*.

What do you call a chubby Jack-o-Lantern? *A plumpkin*._


*Off to teach the future of America...*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...uuuummmmm...pills taken, rent money has been mailed...maybe a wee bit of shoptime after lunch?

41 clear and sunny degrees outside, slight breeze....


----------



## bandit571

Clamps & Cauls..








Had 4 boards..cut from a single plank..








Picked out the 3"best" of the bunch..








And set aside the 4th for bread board stock..








Needed to joint a few edges...








Until I get a nice glue ready joint...








2 done, waiting on the 3rd one..any gaps?








Nope. I also got the 2 Bread Board ends ready...








Had to clean up one edge..








Busy morning...what's for Lunch?


----------



## EricFai

Going to be a nice looking top there Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *Busy morning...what's for Lunch?*


*My lunch bell doesn't ring for another 90 minutes...
Packed lunch- homemade chili and fresh green beans and a hunk of sourdough bread*


----------



## EricFai

I had a turkey sandwich with tomatoes, onion, lettuce and swiss cheese.


----------



## bandit571

Seafood Noodle Soup....skipped the Turf part, for today....


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready to process more photos...while thinking about an old Beatles tune..."I should have known better.."

Drawer fronts are ready to be dovetailed....film in a little bit....kind of sore, right now..might just mix up a Tonic & Gin in a TALL glass...
Stay tuned...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Tonic & Gin...3 shots Tonic Water, 3 shots London Dry Gin, 1/2 shot of Diet Mountain Dew..
Made a mess tonight..








Shavings because I needed to joint one edge








And, I even marked which edge was jointed..








With a capitol "J" used that edge to 4 square the rest of the edges..and cut the drawer fronts to length..








Next, raised the panels..just like the last time..








That saw cut? Drawer fronts are to be a 3/4 Overlay...








Test fitted to make sure these will fit into their openings...so..








Awaiting a groove to house a drawer bottom. and some half-blind dovetails....

Tomorrow, I'll go back to doing the top of the case..
And buy another bottle of Gin...?


----------



## pottz

the mess shows a good a days work,the gin and tonic is the reward for the work and another bottle is just to replace the last reward


----------



## EricFai

bandit571 said:


> View attachment 3858348


Bandit looks nice. Did you just use a plane or did you cut the bulk on a table saw?


----------



## bandit571

Plane was just a Jointer...needed one edge jointed, to reference the other 3 edges to..then the tablesaw took over...

Noticed on the way back up the stairs....about the 5th one, there is a 1 x 1 x 1 cube of Ash laying there...that flew backwards from the tablesaw...sometime today....








Between step #5 and step #6....counting up from the shop floor...


----------



## EricFai

Need to watch out for those little pieces, they like to jump and fly across the shop, some I find, others I don't until I clean the shop, Where did that come from.


----------



## bandit571

Tablesaw.....seems to have been launched straight back...while my back was turned...tablesaw seems to be very good at such things...that is why I always am standing well to the left of the blade...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

I need to have one of those burns. My scrap buckets are full, and a bunch of branches in the yard.


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Plane was just a Jointer...needed one edge jointed, to reference the other 3 edges to..then the tablesaw took over...
> 
> Noticed on the way back up the stairs....about the 5th one, there is a 1 x 1 x 1 cube of Ash laying there...that flew backwards from the tablesaw...sometime today....
> View attachment 3858353
> 
> Between step #5 and step #6....counting up from the shop floor...


no big deal,it's the ones that hit you that matter !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3858343


You only raise your voice marginally... so you'll have something in reserve when she raises her's.... SWMBO speaking!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> no big deal,it's the ones that hit you that matter !!!!


It's the one you *can't remember* (🤕) that matters!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Got an order from a client who makes bespoke soap - for 5 small presentation boxes, and those lacquered in the Japanese technique I am doing now. I have three weeks to get them done. Yikes. Gonna be close. Making the boxes is the easy part, it is the lacquering part that takes time.
I am thinking something like this for the design:


----------



## recycle1943

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *Making the boxes is the easy part*
> View attachment 3858365


That's easy for you to say lol
They'll be top notch Brian - good luck with your deadline


----------



## 987Ron

Law enforcement have those so called bullet prof vests.....maybe shop aprons re-enforced to shield from fly chips, cunks, knots and such on the table saw. Table saw would then send the higher and hit you in the head. Be heavy too. Not a good idea. 
I have these strange ideas ever so often. Last night we had some very hot stew. Everyone was blowing on a spoon full. Told the wife and daughter I had an old aquarium pump with multiple outlets and was going to put it in the middle of the table and each person would have their own flexible hose. That way you could have it blow on the spoon of hot stew while you did dinner conversation. No one like the idea. Guess another stupid idea. 
Have had lots of these over the years. A few more probably lurk somewhere in the back of the brain.

Have a good Friday and weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself...46 mostly clear and sunny on this fine Friday Morn.

Pills taken, 2 Coffee Cakes for 2nd Breakfast....waiting on the Diet Mountain Dew to finish waking me up....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to work...







*


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip...Boss to go to Kroger's, and me to Lowes for 8 handles.....McRib for Lunch...

Lowes: Found some "Antique Brass" [email protected] $0.97 each...figured that would be affordable for 8 knobs..went to pay for them...$11.98? Somehow..that just didn't add up? We got to checking....half of the knobs, although they looked the same..were $1.77 each? Yet they all came from the same bin? Took about 10 minutes of adjusting things...FINALLY got out of there with 8 knobs at $0.97 each...whew...much thanks to the sales crew at Lowes for getting things right..

Thinking shop time today might wait until later....we'll see..


----------



## Peteybadboy

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Got an order from a client who makes bespoke soap - for 5 small presentation boxes, and those lacquered in the Japanese technique I am doing now. I have three weeks to get them done. Yikes. Gonna be close. Making the boxes is the easy part, it is the lacquering part that takes time.
> I am thinking something like this for the design:
> View attachment 3858365


Brian, really nice work.

This just in....Jerry Lee Lewis has passed. Before me, my parents when to see Jerry Lee at the famous Chatter Box on the Sea Side Hights boardwalk in NJ. This was after he was accused of sleeping w a 12 yr old girl.

he must have said something about it on stage, my parents walked out on him.

No doubt Jerry Lee was a force in the music world.

That box is cool.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3858354


I cranked up the fire pit last night.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Not my work, Petey - that box was done by a Master Japanese craftsman. I just posted the pic as a sample design that I will copy/and/or alter.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I just logged on to say that there will be no more Great Balls of Fire - but Petey beat me to it by mere seconds. R.I.P. Jerry Lee.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jerry Lee Lewis*_ is not dead ... as we previously reported.

We're told the rock 'n' roll legend is alive, living in Memphis. Earlier today we were told by someone claiming to be Lewis' rep that he had passed. That turned out not to be the case.

TMZ regrets the error



https://www.avclub.com/jerry-lee-lewis-still-alive-despite-reports-of-his-dea-1849708053


_


----------



## Peteybadboy

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Not my work, Petey - that box was done by a Master Japanese craftsman. I just posted the pic as a sample design that I will copy/and/or alter.


Ok I thought it was cool


----------



## Peteybadboy

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3858464
> 
> 
> *Jerry Lee Lewis*_ is not dead ... as we previously reported.
> 
> We're told the rock 'n' roll legend is alive, living in Memphis. Earlier today we were told by someone claiming to be Lewis' rep that he had passed. That turned out not to be the case.
> 
> TMZ regrets the error
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.avclub.com/jerry-lee-lewis-still-alive-despite-reports-of-his-dea-1849708053
> 
> 
> _


The news profession continues to suck.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Hey I voted today.

I watched closely to see if the workers took their job seriously. Yes very much so. Multiple meetings with experienced people teaching the new ones how things are done. I was 45 min early for the opening. These people took the job seriously.

A few news outlets are saying you can't get election workers. Not here in s/w fla. Fully staffed with attentive humans.

I thanked them all for their service.

I say well done here in Ft Myers zip 33908 after a major storm.


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail..film in a little bit....top has been squared up...a tongue & groove joint has been milled for both ends,,and the top is sitting in the clamps, right now..

Sitting in the clamps..








Details...








Vintage router..








DeWalt No. 610,,,1/2" collet..








The kind that takes 2 wrenches to operate...There is a B&D clone hanging in the router table..but, it has a 1/4" collet...same 2 wrenches, though...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

The top is looking good Bandit.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Peteybadboy said:


> The news profession continues to suck.


I know, right! Thank goodness we have DW around to fact-check everything!
I hereby rescind my R.I.P. thingy.


----------



## EricFai

Shop time this evening was trying to figure out the ports on the machines to connect to the DC. I cut the required parts for a new router table fence, which includes a port. Thought about the lower side and I think I know how to make that.

Back side, the counter bore at the top edge is for bolts to secure a feather board.









And the face of the fence, I'll use screws to put this together so I drilled counter-sinks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Vectric designing a border model- tedious work, but I enjoy it.
*Border model* can be used in all sizes.









*Then the model can be used with different centers...








*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jerry Lee Lewis has now officially passed....
Rock 'n' roll's first great wild man, Jerry Lee Lewis — the singer and pianist nicknamed "The Killer" — has died. He was 87 years old. *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## pottz

hell i died two days ago,and you guys didn't even notice 🤣 🤣 🤣 oh wait,that was tmz's mistake ! no problem......right ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

It is Saturday; and ya´ll know what that means - yes, it is Science day!
So let´s Science, shall we.
Everyone knows how trees clean the environment by converting CO2 into Oxygen; and we all get to breathe for another day. But trees clean the environment in another way which many do not know about. Here is a photo to illustrate:








When thunderstorms are passing through an area they create/sustain an electrical field, and induce small electrical discharges from objects on the ground. These weak electrical discharges can be particularly prominent in plants and trees. These discharges are called coronas, and when a thunderstorm is passing over a large area of forest these coronas can create large amounts of atmospheric chemicals which can significantly impact air quality. In other words, the trees are discharging negatively charged radicals which oxidize, or steal electrons from, other chemical compounds, thereby transforming them into other molecules. These radicals oxidize many atmospheric pollutants, sometimes beneficially, sometimes detrimentally, and likely in some sort of balance. So, for example, when they bind with methane, the methane is neutralized. When they bind with oxygen, the oxygen is transformed into ozone, which is good for the atmosphere, but not for us oxygen gulpers. The leafy discharges also give off sharp spikes of ultraviolet radiation, and it is not currently understood how this may affect the environment.
So when the climate-change alarmists are telling you the Science is "settled," the Science cannot be "settled" because none of what I describe above is taken into account in their computer modelling. There are something on the order of 2 trillion trees in the areas where thunderstorms are common; and at any given time, there are on the order of 1800 thunderstorms travelling across the Planet. Put that in your computer models, why dont YOU.
And the next time you cut down a tree, or chop out some weeds, you might want to thank them for doing what they did - before you killed them.


----------



## EricFai

Interesting, maybe that explains why a pine tree goes up in spontaneous flames when struck by lightening.


----------



## Peteybadboy

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> I know, right! Thank goodness we have DW around to fact-check everything!
> I hereby rescind my R.I.P. thingy.


Today's NY Post has him dead again.


----------



## 987Ron

He was a performer. Perhaps it was an encore.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya....leave it at that...for now

(pills were taken...waiting on Brunch)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *And the next time you cut down a tree, or chop out some weeds, you might want to thank them for doing what they did - before you killed them.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

* Bad news for the trees...*

*Beech leaf disease found in southeast Michigan counties*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

I am a dusty, sweaty mess right now...and need to cool down for a while...Film @2300 hrs (top is now attached to the case,BTW)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy week at work and with errands and visitors at the house off and on all week. NOT my normal! Arm was sore from all that, so I took a full pain pill last night at 2100. Got up today about 1230 ish.


----------



## EricFai

Found an old Craftsman RAS (80 or 81) today, $65, everything moves as it should, needs a little cleaning and a new top to include the fence then dial everything in, came with a stand which I might use for something else.


----------



## bandit571

Top is installed..








Router Table has been dug out..








Bit changed..








New "Start & Stop" lines needed drawn up..









Just to mill all of these...








Had to keep moving the fence...
Side details..?








Front of the stiles...








Across the bottom of the bottom rail...








And then around the feet...
Stay tuned


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Found an old Craftsman RAS (80 or 81) today, $65, everything moves as it should, needs a little cleaning and a new top to include the fence then dial everything in, came with a stand which I might use for something else.


yeah good RAS can be found pretty easy,people think there dangerous so they just want to get rid of em.well if mine ever dies ill gladly take yours.my most used tool.no project gets done without it.congrats on the score eric


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Top is installed..
> View attachment 3858608
> 
> Router Table has been dug out..
> View attachment 3858609
> 
> Bit changed..
> View attachment 3858610
> 
> New "Start & Stop" lines needed drawn up..
> View attachment 3858611
> 
> 
> Just to mill all of these...
> View attachment 3858612
> 
> Had to keep moving the fence...
> Side details..?
> View attachment 3858613
> 
> Front of the stiles...
> View attachment 3858614
> 
> Across the bottom of the bottom rail...
> View attachment 3858615
> 
> And then around the feet...
> Stay tuned


thats gonna make the boss real happy bandit


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Finished the CAD design now it is lasering. The border was extremally time consuming with vector manipulation yet relaxing. ( done in my office )


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, that to looks really nice, a great profile and with the rounded corners.


----------



## EricFai

pottz said:


> yeah good RAS can be found pretty easy,people think there dangerous so they just want to get rid of em.well if mine ever dies ill gladly take yours.my most used tool.no project gets done without it.congrats on the score eric


Yea, and something I forgot about, was the motor is a dual voltage. Managed to get the old pieced top off and started cleaning it up. It will fit nicely in the spot that the Ryobi miter saw is at currently, and it will only stick out about another 4" and I can use the same plan to connect to the DC, Yeah.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Complete...








*


----------



## bandit571

Chopping tails...getting the sides fitted to the fronts....just the sides, for right now..








Then plow a few grooves and some dados....








2 drawer fronts = 4 drawer sides...2 more to go...maybe tomorrow..eh?


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Complete...
> 
> View attachment 3858639
> *


real nice DW!


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Chopping tails...getting the sides fitted to the fronts....just the sides, for right now..
> View attachment 3858644
> 
> Then plow a few grooves and some dados....
> View attachment 3858645
> 
> 2 drawer fronts = 4 drawer sides...2 more to go...maybe tomorrow..eh?


nice dovetails,thats shaping up real sweet.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3858588


Cause far too many people get cavities that *DO BRUSH* regularly!
*- or -*

Dare we say,* the previous dentist botched it up.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

DW, that looks great, nicely done.

Bandit, your moving right along.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and remember to brush your teeth before going to bed..*.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *and remember to brush your teeth before going to bed..*.
> View attachment 3858661


Too late for that... I cant maneuver the brush in a glass jar... I blame that on my teacher!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

"Before you try to heal someone, ask them if they are willing to give up the things that make them sick," - Hippocrates.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all early Sunday. Coffee is in hand. Cloudy out agian, no stars or moon. 64 out and 76 later. 

All this tooth talk, yuck. Have teeth cleaning one day and a second attempt of the permanent crown First one was wrong from the lab. Two different mornings. 

Have a great day. Halloween. Trick or treat yourself.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Golf today with the girls.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

987Ron said:


> .....
> All this tooth talk,....


If you believe in reincarnation *987*, don't ever open beer bottles with your teeth during the replay.


----------



## 987Ron

LittleBlackDuck said:


> If you believe in reincarnation *987*, don't ever open beer bottles with your teeth during the replay.


Never seen one do that but have seen an edge of a table used to pop one off. Personally I have one of those cheap unfancy tools for it, not Festool either think it is called a *"Church Key"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*13 Tricks To Opening A Beer Without A Bottle Opener*

Keys. Use your dominant hand to slide the long side of your key under the cap, then twist the key upward to loosen the cap
Another beer. We've seen this more times than we can count
Metal spoon or fork
Scissors
Lighter
Lipstick
Door frame
Screwdriver









How To Open A Beer Without A Bottle Opener


Because drinking shouldn't require special equipment.




www.delish.com


----------



## bandit571

usually with a countertop's edge

Top of the morning to ya....have a "Fever Blister" on my upper lip, this morning
Salami and provolone cheese on a toasted English Muffin after pills were taken..

Haven't heard from the Boss about today's schedule...yet...we'll see...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## splintergroup

LittleBlackDuck said:


> If you believe in reincarnation *987*, don't ever open beer bottles with your teeth during the replay.


That is what your eye socket is for.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch was from China Grill...had to do a bit of clean-up BEFORE any work in the shop....found a dead squirrel...

Having a bit of Lunch, then back to the shop....have one more drawer side to dovetail...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Computer designing for Christmas 2022... Reason #1 "save your work" I lost my original that I made during the COVID and now I am redoing the "vectors"... Part of life









The best part is that there is no-one to blame but myself...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I always used a lighter to open beers, learned that in Denmark. There is a technique to it. But I dont lighter anymore so no need to carry around a beer with me wherever I go.


----------



## bandit571

Ok...back says I am done, for today...all dovetail "tails" are now done..AND..the Stanley 45 has milled all the grooves...including an "extra" one...because one side was mis-marked...hate when that happens..

I did get the other Stanley 45 set up as a dado plane....maybe tomorrow for that, eh?

need to cool off a bit...was working way too hard for a Sunday...


----------



## bandit571

Two Stanley #45s?








One to plough the grooves..








and the other will do the dados...as this one has no spurs to go across the grain...








Takes a SHARP cutter to just slice through a knot...
Dry fitted the last corner...








All the grooves are now done, as well...need the dados to house the back of the drawers...then start cutting some plywood bottoms...we getting there...

Cordless drill thought my thumb was a screw...and tried to "turn it" ow...


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Two Stanley #45s?
> View attachment 3858729
> 
> One to plough the grooves..
> View attachment 3858730
> 
> and the other will do the dados...as this one has no spurs to go across the grain...
> View attachment 3858731
> 
> Takes a SHARP cutter to just slice through a knot...
> Dry fitted the last corner...
> View attachment 3858732
> 
> All the grooves are now done, as well...need the dados to house the back of the drawers...then start cutting some plywood bottoms...we getting there...
> 
> Cordless drill thought my thumb was a screw...and tried to "turn it" ow...


easy bandit no more blood loss.had a little today myself from a razor sharp melamine edge.that stuff can be deadly.


----------



## EricFai

I like those 45's Bandit, pretty.


----------



## OzarkJim

Well, I am back from camp-o-ween event. As you may recall, we built a shipwrecked pirate bow with smoking cannons and a pirate's chest for the candy. We won 1st place for decorations vs 150 other campers! Got a LOT of compliments. Unfortunately, the rain kept the attendance rather low. Guessing only 100-150 kids this year (last year well over 500). But we learned a lot and will make improvements and additions for next year!









This was from Friday. We had to take some of it down due to rain and then put it back together (part of it under tent) just before kids arrived Saturday.


----------



## OzarkJim

You guys were busy while I was gone. Eight pages of postings!!!


----------



## EricFai

OzarkJim said:


> You guys were busy while I was gone. Eight pages of postings!!!


Jim, and you were having fun in a pirate ship with the kids, congratulations on 1st place.


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Jim, and you were having fun in a pirate ship with the kids, congratulations on 1st place.


That is true!! Thanks.


----------



## EricFai

That RAS has been cleaned up, it's actually in good shape. Ended up taking the cover off the motor and blew out years of caked dust. I have it sitting on the bench now, (had to move the bench 9" to get the full swing to the right, a shelf was in the way), need to locate some bolts to secure it. Then I can work out some details to connect to the DC, I have some thoughts. I'll go to the store tomorrow since it is forecast to rain and get a board to use for the top.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

splintergroup said:


> That is what your eye socket is for.


That depends... do you prefer to wear dentures or glasses?

*BTW*. That's how *Harry Potter* got that scar on his forehead... had a weak eye and a loose grip.
_Moral of the story_... kids under 12 should not drink beer.


----------



## bandit571

Might go back to the shop in a bit...kind of bored.....need to get set up to plane dados....otherwise, I'd just use the tablesaw.....Need to haul a plank to the shop...so I can start milling backs for the drawers...

Then back to write more in the Journal....Drawer Building 101....


----------



## bandit571

See how this turns out..








Beer Bottle opener for me.....Blatz...MILWAUKEE'S FAVORITE PREMIUM BEER (opener made by Vaughan U.S.A. 62)








Remember back when you NEEDED than pointy end just to open the cans...?


----------



## splintergroup

Back when I traveled a bunch for work, I'd like to stay in the older down town hotels. Bigger rooms, etc. but they usually had the old school radiators that vented up. I liked to pop off the grills and fetch out old coins (oldest was a 1920's quarter). Several times I pulled out pristine empty beer cans with that triangular punch out. I still remember the sound of my Dad opening his beers (Hamms) with that style opener.


----------



## bandit571

See what happens when I get bored.....
dados are now milled..Tablesaw, quicker, easier on my back...no jigs to make.

backs are now cut to length. Ripped for height...

And...one entire drawer is sitting in the clamps with glue, screws and cauls...still need to cut out 3 more drawer bottom panels...tomorrow? I could take the camera back to the shop..if anyone wants.....


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> That RAS has been cleaned up, it's actually in good shape. Ended up taking the cover off the motor and blew out years of caked dust. I have it sitting on the bench now, (had to move the bench 9" to get the full swing to the right, a shelf was in the way), need to locate some bolts to secure it. Then I can work out some details to connect to the DC, I have some thoughts. I'll go to the store tomorrow since it is forecast to rain and get a board to use for the top.


eric i saw this a couple years back and tried it,works real good.


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Might go back to the shop in a bit...kind of bored.....need to get set up to plane dados....otherwise, I'd just use the tablesaw.....Need to haul a plank to the shop...so I can start milling backs for the drawers...
> 
> Then back to write more in the Journal....Drawer Building 101....


remember what happened the last time and i told you dont do it,get a gin and tonic.........


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> See what happens when I get bored.....
> dados are now milled..Tablesaw, quicker, easier on my back...no jigs to make.
> 
> backs are now cut to length. Ripped for height...
> 
> And...one entire drawer is sitting in the clamps with glue, screws and cauls...still need to cut out 3 more drawer bottom panels...tomorrow? I could take the camera back to the shop..if anyone wants.....


ok sounds like this time paid off,now get that gin and tonic man.going to the patio with a glass of wine for me.sunday wind down.


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> See how this turns out..
> View attachment 3858754
> 
> Beer Bottle opener for me.....Blatz...MILWAUKEE'S FAVORITE PREMIUM BEER (opener made by Vaughan U.S.A. 62)
> View attachment 3858755
> 
> Remember back when you NEEDED than pointy end just to open the cans...?


I remember those tools. But then they invented the twist off cap and well............


----------



## bandit571

Only tool in use, was the camera, this last time around...








Dados milled 6 out of 8








Drawer backs, 3 out of 4...








Checked for square..








Inside view...all glued and clamped up...








3 countersunk screws through the dado, and into the back of the drawer...with a bead of glue inside the dado...








Bead of glue and 3 screws to hold the back in place...








Couple of cauls across the dovetails...


I think the other 3 can wait until tomorrow, maybe?


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Only tool in use, was the camera, this last time around...
> View attachment 3858775
> 
> Dados milled 6 out of 8
> View attachment 3858776
> 
> Drawer backs, 3 out of 4...
> View attachment 3858777
> 
> Checked for square..
> View attachment 3858779
> 
> Inside view...all glued and clamped up...
> View attachment 3858781
> 
> 3 countersunk screws through the dado, and into the back of the drawer...with a bead of glue inside the dado...
> View attachment 3858782
> 
> Bead of glue and 3 screws to hold the back in place...
> View attachment 3858783
> 
> Couple of cauls across the dovetails...
> 
> 
> I think the other 3 can wait until tomorrow, maybe?


nice work,you got more done than i did !


----------



## EricFai

Glue and screws on the drawer backs, they are not going anywhere. You are keeping really busy Bandit.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, that looks like a nifty DC port for a RAS, the only thing I see don't see is something for the angles.


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Pottz, that looks like a nifty DC port for a RAS, the only thing I see don't see is something for the angles.


well that because with an RAS they arn't the most accurate machine making changes in angle.mine is set at 90 degrees and i dont ever change it. years ago RAS were marketed to be the do it all saw.cross cutting,angles,ripping,sanding,planning,you name it.except thats not what they were good for.for a cross cut saw they cant be beat.but that all i use it for.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim welcome back...







*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OzarkJim said:


> View attachment 3858739


Saw that picturre and thought the MIL was visiting... she even brought her buckeneers as well as the mouth.


pottz said:


> well that because with an RAS they arn't the most accurate machine making changes in angle.mine is set at 90 degrees and i dont ever change it. years ago RAS were marketed to be the do it all saw.cross cutting,angles,ripping,sanding,planning,you name it.except thats not what they were good for.for a cross cut saw they cant be beat.but that all i use it for.


Spoken like a *non-Kapex* user.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Christmas wish list starts...*









Robotic Legs: Honda's Walking Assist Device


Robotic Legs - Honda has just unveiled a new device to help fatigued walkers. It works by supporting the person's body weight to reduce stress, particularly ...



www.trendhunter.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I thought this was so amazing I had to share. The one horeshoe crab was upside down and couldnt right itself. Then, somehow? the other one knew there was a problem, and came over and righted its buddy.. After it succeeded, it went off to do whatever it is these crabs do. Wouldnt it be great if all humans were like these "lowly" horseshoe crabs!


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, I had a RAS years ago in my Michigan shop, I had it dialed right in and it cut angles without a problem. I take the time to set my tools up with multiple checks on square and angles. I am thinking about that dust port and how I could incorporate into the saw, I already have a chunk of hose to attach to the guard.

I will not use a RAS for ripping, that is for a table saw.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Boo !!!

Happy Halloween, Everybodies.

I dont wish to ruin such a joyous Pagan holiday for you. I am going to try anyway.

*Red dye #40 and Yellow dye #5*. Do you know where these come from? These are derived from petroleum and coal tar, and contain Benzidine - which causes cancer. Yum Yum.
*Citric Acid.* Do you know where this comes from? I bet you thought it comes from lemons, or limes. Nope. It is harvested from genetically modified black mold. Yum Yum.
*Carmine.* No, this is not an Italian TV sitcom character. It is ground up dehydrated beetle anus, and can often cause an allergic reaction. Yum Yum.
*Artificial flavors and colors.* Where do these come from? Cheap chemicals derived from petroleum and solvents. Yum Yum.
*Vanillin.* Nope, is not some derivative of a vanilla bean. Made from wood and petro-chemicals. Yum Yum.
*Partially hydrogenated oils.* Nickel aluminum is added as a catalyst in the refining process of taking a healthy oil and making it poison. Are so harmful to health, the FDA has ruled that these must be removed from all food - in a "few" years. Until then, Yum Yum.
*TBHQ.* A form of butane. Yum Yum.
*Caramel Color.* Nope, not sugar and butter - yum yum. This is made from Ammonia and the chemical MEI4 ( = cancer).
*Soy, Palm oil, Sugar* (from beets), all GMO. Yum Yum.
*Corn syrup. * Just yikes. Genetically modified poison, with a dash of Roundup herbicide residue. So yummy. P.S. - why cant women get pregnant? Now you Know.
And what is a* "Dairy Product Solid?" * Well, it was antibiotic-growth-hormone-laden milk that had everything good removed from it - but at least it will not "cake or bridge" in processing equipment.

Below: the artificial flavor in a Snickers bar (which i love) is so good they put it in there twice.












Will a "little bit" harm me? Probably not. And you wont care anyway when you have alzheimers dementia.
Can children regulate themselves to just a "little bit?" Probably not. Dont ask me how I know!
A spoonful of sugar (raw non GMO cane) would be a better child-friendly option, and will help the medicine go down for their asthma, allergies, attention deficit disorder, obesity, and all-around weakness.

Party on, Dudes and Dudettes. And drive safely.

Much Love, Me.


----------



## EricFai

Just about everything we ingest has some type of petroleum in it.

I didn't see M&M's so I must be good.


----------



## 987Ron

Wife is Celiac and daughter is gluten intolerant. Both are label readers to the Nth degree. Many things never leave the store when they shop. Their concern over dietary problems for Celiacs has led to all the other things that are "not good". Noticed on a jar of jam they had as many things not in the jam as what was in the jam. 
Some feel all the processing of our foods, has caused an increase in things like cancer, etc. No proof yet.

Have a great Halloween BOO! Go Scare Someone.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

*Time to put out my "Lost Pet" sign.







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No more excuses: Just 2 minutes of intense exercise every day could extend lifespan*








No more excuses: Just 2 minutes of intense exercise every day could extend lifespan


Scientists report that two minute "bursts" of vigorous physical activity totaling a meager 15 minutes per week are associated with a lower risk of death.




studyfinds.org


----------



## splintergroup

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Boo !!!
> 
> Happy Halloween, Everybodies.
> 
> I dont wish to ruin such a joyous Pagan holiday for you. I am going to try anyway.
> 
> *Red dye #40 and Yellow dye #5*. Do you know where these come from? These are derived from petroleum and coal tar, and contain Benzidine - which causes cancer. Yum Yum.
> *Citric Acid.* Do you know where this comes from? I bet you thought it comes from lemons, or limes. Nope. It is harvested from genetically modified black mold. Yum Yum.
> *Carmine.* No, this is not an Italian TV sitcom character. It is ground up dehydrated beetle anus, and can often cause an allergic reaction. Yum Yum.
> *Artificial flavors and colors.* Where do these come from? Cheap chemicals derived from petroleum and solvents. Yum Yum.
> *Vanillin.* Nope, is not some derivative of a vanilla bean. Made from wood and petro-chemicals. Yum Yum.
> *Partially hydrogenated oils.* Nickel aluminum is added as a catalyst in the refining process of taking a healthy oil and making it poison. Are so harmful to health, the FDA has ruled that these must be removed from all food - in a "few" years. Until then, Yum Yum.
> *TBHQ.* A form of butane. Yum Yum.
> *Caramel Color.* Nope, not sugar and butter - yum yum. This is made from Ammonia and the chemical MEI4 ( = cancer).
> *Soy, Palm oil, Sugar* (from beets), all GMO. Yum Yum.
> *Corn syrup. * Just yikes. Genetically modified poison, with a dash of Roundup herbicide residue. So yummy. P.S. - why cant women get pregnant? Now you Know.
> And what is a* "Dairy Product Solid?" * Well, it was antibiotic-growth-hormone-laden milk that had everything good removed from it - but at least it will not "cake or bridge" in processing equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Party on, Dudes and Dudettes. And drive safely.
> 
> Much Love, Me.



So.... you're saying everything above is about as healthy as a store-branded hot dog? 

Seems like I'd be better off eating my projects (less the finish, and glue of course).


----------



## DS

"Ever eat a pine tree? Many parts are edible." Euell Gibbons 1974 grape nuts commercial


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

If that is the case we will never starve here LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tonight they get ACORNS







*


----------



## bandit571

The other 3 drawers are NOW in the clamps...will be sitting there tomorrow..then we'll see about cleaning and fitting all 4 of them...

One of the plywood panels did NOT want to be cut...and gave a kick-back....it got cut anyway...was NOT in the mood for such nonsense going on...I also had just enough clamps. 

Film in a little bit...have to process the photos, change the names to protect the Guilty...that sort of thing..


----------



## EricFai

Plead the fifth Bandit.


----------



## 987Ron

Only 3 tricksters, 2 small kids in costume and teenage sister escorting them. Thats all. Last year maybe 7. 10 kids live on the block and they were not the trick or treaters. Went out and looked, not a kid in sight. 8pm. Sure different when I was a kid.


----------



## bandit571

One out of the clamps...








#2 in the clamps








#3 in the clamps...








Running out of room..so..








#4 in the clamps is sitting on my bench, for now....needed an extra screw to flatten the bottom panel down...


----------



## pottz

987Ron said:


> Only 3 tricksters, 2 small kids in costume and teenage sister escorting them. Thats all. Last year maybe 7. 10 kids live on the block and they were not the trick or treaters. Went out and looked, not a kid in sight. 8pm. Sure different when I was a kid.


we stopped giving out candy years ago.onlt the neighbors 3 grand daughters.sadly the days of going door to door trick or treating are dying  😢


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> One out of the clamps...
> View attachment 3858914
> 
> #2 in the clamps
> View attachment 3858915
> 
> #3 in the clamps...
> View attachment 3858916
> 
> Running out of room..so..
> View attachment 3858917
> 
> #4 in the clamps is sitting on my bench, for now....needed an extra screw to flatten the bottom panel down...


the end is insight bandit


----------



## EricFai

I have been here 5 years now and not 1 trick or treater during that time. Everyone is doing the trunk in treat. The local PD was handing out candy setup as a drive thru for the kids.


----------



## EricFai

Played in the shop today, finished setting up the RAS and tunned it in, a few things were out of alignment. But it cuts true now. Think I may have come up with a solution for a DC port too. (thanks Pottz).









And glued and screwed the new router fence together, need to get a material list together for some flex hose.








There is also a chute on the underside of the tabletop with a port drilled out of the back. I think that will work out well.


----------



## OzarkJim

No trick or treat here at our estate. In fact, we have never had anyone in 15 or so years. We are way out in the country behind an electric gate. But that is ok we did our part for trick or treat Saturday at camp-o-treat.

Great weather this week. Hope to get moving on next group of projects!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Played in the shop today, finished setting up the RAS and tunned it in, a few things were out of alignment. But it cuts true now. Think I may have come up with a solution for a DC port too. (thanks Pottz).
> View attachment 3858920
> 
> 
> And glued and screwed the new router fence together, need to get a material list together for some flex hose.
> View attachment 3858921
> 
> There is also a chute on the underside of the tabletop with a port drilled out of the back. I think that will work out well.


sweet saw bud,and for the price you paid.!!!! i dont understand why more people dont go out and get one used.most have very little use.i mean you paid less that the cost of a skilsaw ! so here's my baby.















now the hose on the guard im going to eliminate.very little suction coming off the main line.id die without this machine.gets used everytime i make anything.


----------



## EricFai

Hey Pottz, even though I just got it dialed in today, I am going to be liking it. I like the way you set up your DC port, I think I can make something on the same lines, but able to handle the angle cuts also. My thoughts are to make a tapered cone with the front being set at a back angle to have clearance for the blade. As for the hose, I'll keep that but have it discharge into the cone. I may or may not put a grill on the front, it would keep the larger zingers out of the system though.


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Hey Pottz, even though I just got it dialed in today, I am going to be liking it. I like the way you set up your DC port, I think I can make something on the same lines, but able to handle the angle cuts also. My thoughts are to make a tapered cone with the front being set at a back angle to have clearance for the blade. As for the hose, I'll keep that but have it discharge into the cone. I may or may not put a grill on the front, it would keep the larger zingers out of the system though.


i think your gonna love the easy use for making a quick cut.i could go to mine right now,flip on the dc by remote make a couple cuts in 15 seconds. the way mine is setup as you have seen wont work for angle cuts,it's setup strickly for 90's. for angles ive got a miter saw station which i used making my new shop carts.


----------



## EricFai

The RAS is replacing my miter saw which I bought used for $35 over 10 years ago. It does not stay set correctly and started getting a bit louder. II did get my moneys worth though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> The RAS is replacing my miter saw which I bought used for $35 over 10 years ago. It does not stay set correctly and started getting a bit louder. II did get my moneys worth though.


ill keep both.now let me warn you,those RAS are VERY DANGEROUS so use EXTREME caution !!!!! i suggest a suit of armour when using myself........LMAO! my dad showed me how to use one when i was about 12 i think.hell id use it even when he wasn't home.child abuse i know


----------



## pottz

pottz said:


> ill keep both.now let me warn you,those RAS are VERY DANGEROUS so use EXTREME caution !!!!! i suggest a suit of armour when using myself........LMAO! my dad showed me how to use one when i was about 12 i think.hell id use it even when he wasn't home.child abuse i know


i know bandit,total neglect,but ill bet you were raised the same way.kids today are just way to protected from life,rather than being raised to deal with it !


----------



## pottz

kids im out,time to put on my costume and go get some free candy  🤣


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all very early am for this old codger. Coffee in the travel mug. Off to Savannah. Daughter's first Chemo treatment for the BC. 

78 degree day today, stars are shinning brightly. Coffee in hand on the porch for a bit. Have a great day.


----------



## EricFai

Be safe Ron, Prayers your way.

Pottz, I had a RAS years ago, so I know the dangers involved. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya...and the remains of the day to myself....

55 cloudy, dreary degrees outside....yuck. Although..I do remember the first week of November having snow on the ground....been a while, though.....I HATE snow....and consider it a 4 letter word...

4 drawers to clean up, and get handles on....then decide on a finish, of some sort.
Pills taken...might settle for a bowl of Corn Beef Hash, for Brunch...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

987Ron said:


> *Off to Savannah...*


*Prayers and travel mercies to you and your family... *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *I HATE snow....and consider it a 4 letter word...*


*Bandit what word were you thinking?*

*4 letter words made by unscrambling letters SNOW*

nows
owns
snow
sown
wons


----------



## OzarkJim

987Ron said:


> Morning all very early am for this old codger. Coffee in the travel mug. Off to Savannah. Daughter's first Chemo treatment for the BC.
> 
> 78 degree day today, stars are shinning brightly. Coffee in hand on the porch for a bit. Have a great day.


Thoughts and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## bandit571

Drawers are now done, awaiting a finish...hole has a plug in it,waiting on glue to cure..top of the chest of drawers has been fine sanded to 220 grit...film after Lunch.....Corned Beef Hash..


----------



## bandit571

Ready for a PIP?









From the top..to..








from the side...and..








And the front view....awaiting a finish.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Beautiful work...







*


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Ready for a PIP?
> 
> View attachment 3858962
> 
> From the top..to..
> View attachment 3858963
> 
> from the side...and..
> View attachment 3858964
> 😎😎😎
> And the front view....awaiting a finish.


nice work.,not bad for a hand tool guy


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Played my son in Chess tonight. Came down to me with just a King and him with a King and one pawn - which means I lost. Dang kids!!! He is smarter than me, and now taller than me, and I dont like it one bit. I am proud Papa, though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## EricFai

Deck job is completed with exception of installing a patio door once it arrives.









Now I have a few days to tinker around in the shop.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I cut off the last bit of that meme so as to not offend anyone. If you know, you know.


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Deck job is completed with exception of installing a patio door once it arrives.
> View attachment 3859069
> 
> 
> Now I have a few days to tinker around in the shop.


man that came out real sweet buddy. gonna be the place to hang out on summer nights.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya...pills taken...Salami & Provolone Cheese of a Toasted English Muffin.....45 mostly cloudy degrees outside...haven't heard a schedule for today..yet..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Happy Thanksgiving for the customer...







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Question of the Day, Week, Month, Year:

If Everything is Energy - then how can there be an energy shortage?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Some interesting "stuff" worth looking at...*









25 ideas that are borderline genius


I should have thought of that



www.ebaumsworld.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The future of America awaits for me... 👴


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up a bit late this am. Coffee is a real necessity this am. Long day yesterday and horrible driving conditions. 2 1/2 hrs of stop and go traffic in Savannah. Couple of small wrecks one with 2 semis, then the gawkers. Horrible and trying to get the daughter home after the chemo. /She did well will see what the after effects are today.
Driving in the morning and after woork traffic is more dangerous and challenging (putting up with the cutters in etc) than taking the P-car over to the track for a weekend of high speed driving. Feel safer there than on the highway. Higher level of drivers on the track than on the road. 
Easy day today. Rest. Couple of errands. 
Be good. be safe.


----------



## 987Ron

Local Lowe's showed 5 qts of the stain I wanted, none on the shelf. Petal Pink by MinWax. They could not find any. Talked to one of their "pro people" and he wanted to know why pink stain. Told him we were making pill boxes for women in Breast Cancer treatment. He being an old GI retired due to injuries and paralysis jumped on being a help to getting it and maybe for free. Offered to help make some. Manager said no to free as it would impact his profit margin. Mark said to me "no worry I will call the regional manager and get it for you" He did one is on order. We will see. Some good people in the world to offset some of the bad ones. The local Lowe's manager is know by customers and employees as a complete horses rear side. We shall see. Not a big deal other ways to do the same thing.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, are the pill boxes for a single type of medication or multiples? I turned one a while back which to use for heartburn meds, small but able to stick in a purse and serve a purpose.

Your project is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron you may want it delivered. I found this for Menards. I hope that it works...


https://www.menards.com/main/cart.html


----------



## pottz

987Ron said:


> Local Lowe's showed 5 qts of the stain I wanted, none on the shelf. Petal Pink by MinWax. They could not find any. Talked to one of their "pro people" and he wanted to know why pink stain. Told him we were making pill boxes for women in Breast Cancer treatment. He being an old GI retired due to injuries and paralysis jumped on being a help to getting it and maybe for free. Offered to help make some. Manager said no to free as it would impact his profit margin. Mark said to me "no worry I will call the regional manager and get it for you" He did one is on order. We will see. Some good people in the world to offset some of the bad ones. The local Lowe's manager is know by customers and employees as a complete horses rear side. We shall see. Not a big deal other ways to do the same thing.


sounds like the kind of employee any good company would want working for them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good job Ron...*


----------



## northwoodsman

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Ron you may want it delivered. I found this for Menards. I hope that it works...


Speaking of Menards... for those of you that have a Menards near you, you likely know about their 11% rebate offers. Well apparently Home Depot has a similar program available in states that have Menard's presence. Do a search for "Home Depot 11 Rebate" and you will find the website with the details, requirements, instructions, disclaimers, and offer dates, etc. The offers usually extend out 1-2 weeks but seem to always renew. I haven't tried this since I don't have Menard's in my area but my brother told me about it. You complete an online form with information from your store receipt. It doesn't work with online orders or pickup orders, you have to have a cash register receipt.


----------



## bandit571

Can get a 10% discount at Home Depot with my Military ID....same as at Lowes.

Made a mess on the floor, trying to fix a sticky drawer...








Guilty parties?








Mainly that Stanley No. 60-1/2....
Waiting on the "stinky stuff" to dry out..








Still a bit sticky to a fingertip....let this sit overnight....and then try some varnish?


----------



## 987Ron

No Menards in S. Georgia. Mark at Lowes researched the MinWax stain and called to tell me it is one of the few that the paint department mixes. He called he paint dept. at Lowe's to advise them. I got a quart of the stain. Now to test it.
The idea of the pill boxes is to give to Brest Cancer Patients or whoever the Navigator Nurse feels that it would be appropriate. They would be doing any hand outs, not me. Small heart shaped box 2 inches top of heart to bottom point maybe 1 inch tall. Lid lifts off and will be engraved with some message, angel or whatever we dream up as okay. Stained pink. Want to keep it upbeat, DW sent me a few vector files that I may use. Must be positive and classy. NO F-- You Cancer type things. Using Bass wood as it will take the stain well etc. Inside may or may not be flocked, felt or plain as we find out about food safe factors for all of these. Figure if it is food safe it would be pill safe. Still in the planning and research stage. Have a mock up of the box, out of pine, part of an old 2 x 4. Used Acrylic paint to make it pink. Nurse can tell me if the size is right or maybe more than one size....???? things I do not know yet.
Have to work on the making of the lid and the recess so it fits into the heart shaped box. Wall thickness is thicker at the top than down the sides of the box.
Bandsaw so far, maybe use the scroll saw. 

Had no time yesterday or today to work on it. Tomorrow taking Anne for a follow up in Savannah so not much time then either. It is at the top of my things to do.

Any and all suggestions, ideas, thoughts etc. welcome. Once I have a finalized how this will be I'll be more than happy to share. Will post a picture or two of the mock up in a day or so. Bass wood just arrived today.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- *If you find a "saying that appeals to you" let me know and I will gladly make a SVG file and send it to you. You are doing a fantastic job with what is going on... Godspeed


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Her are a few that I found at lunch...*

“Once you choose hope, anything’s possible.” — Christopher Reeve
“Believe you can, and you are halfway there.” — Theodore Roosevelt 
“Cancer is a word, not a sentence.” — John Diamond 
“For every mountain, there is a miracle.” — Robert H. Schuller


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm...Rex had a saying...








This was made by a friend..


----------



## EricFai

Ron, some great ideas there. A bandsaw box might be the way to go, you can cut out the heart shape slice the top off, then use a fostner bit to make the cavity and maybe set up a router to make a little edge on the bottom of the top to fit inside, using a pressure fit. Or if you have a lathe you could turn a cylinder with a hollow and a pressure fit for top. I think there are woods that are naturally pink. (need to check on that).

DW, great of you to make the files. those are some nice saying too.


----------



## EricFai

This is the pill bottle I made last Spring. Pill Bottle (Small)


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Her are a few that I found at lunch...*
> 
> “Once you choose hope, anything’s possible.” — Christopher Reeve
> “Believe you can, and you are halfway there.” — Theodore Roosevelt
> “Cancer is a word, not a sentence.” — John Diamond
> “For every mountain, there is a miracle.” — Robert H. Schuller
> View attachment 3859119


those are all great sayings dw. not sure i mentioned it here but i have on the patio.a dear friend,young lady of 32 with cancer all through her body recently had surgery to remove pretty much anything she didn't need to live and now going through chemo.the third round was postponed due to very low white cell counts.she was very strong going into this but seems to be losing hope.says her body has takin control and not sure she can win any longer.we keep giving her positive reinforcement,encouraging her to stay strong.fear is if her mind gives up the fight her body will follow.it's very sad.ron and i have talked about her and his daughter.i love what he's doing with the pill bottles.those will mean a lot to those in the fight for life.peace all.


----------



## EricFai

Old Jointer cleaned up, removed the rust patina from the cast top, polished and waxed, to include the fence. Wiped down the sides, and stand, removed some of the bolts to get to other parts, (replaced a couple) was able to get all of those bolts and set screws lose. Put it all back together and set the fence to proper stop angles of 90* and 45*. Checked that the tables were level. Made an attempt to sharpen the knifes, ready to be reinstalled in the morning, and go from there. (probably order a new set)

Before









After









Good day in the Shop, followed by a good dinner out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite- Top Max you are not forgotten...







*


----------



## bandit571

Maybe Top Max was busy running for Mayor?


----------



## bandit571

A friend of mine has that same Jointer......careful with the spring that returns the guide...they have been known to snap. Also, keep an eye on the depth setting knob....as these jointers get older, the infeed table develops a bad habit of lowering itself while the Jointer is running....

Also, was able to buy new knives at Menard's a few years back..might have to check on that?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> sounds like the kind of employee any good company would want working for them.


Wot???... the manager???


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Off to Savannah again . Later this time so no go to work traffic to fight. Hope to be home by 2pm. 
Coffee is really good this am. Been out in the shop laying out some templates on thin mdf.
65 out, bright and Grandfather Sun is about to rise up to greet us. Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* Safe travels my friend...


----------



## bandit571

Slept in today, if nobody minds...waiting on Mr. Gumption and Mr. Motivation to push towards the shop.

have a fairly decent chest cold going on, right now....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

If you've ever used masonry screws to attach something to a block wall, you know you have to predrill holes for the screws. But concrete block is hollow and crumbly, and sometimes a screw won't tighten; it just spins inside the hole. To fix the problem, I back out the screw and put a piece of insulated wire inside the hole and drive the screw alongside it. Then I snip off the excess wire. Makes a nice, tight connection!


----------



## OzarkJim

Always like to see the handy tips!!


----------



## bandit571

Have also drilled a hole into concrete, and used a piece of form wire and a nail, to attach items to a wall....or a footer, to set forms with.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gift idea for a cancer survivor?*















Overmold Ergonomic Folding Cane-Lt. Pink


Easy to fold and sturdily built, the Overmold Ergonomic Folding Cane in Light Pink has a sophisticated design, polished in a vibrant shade of Pink.



www.walking-canes.net


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Someday we may face a situation where we don't do things like we used to like moving a sheet of plywood. But worse than that what about needing some convivence after a bowel movement? I just came across this device that may come in handy someday...
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/884042601831254595/


heck im about ready for that now


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Slept in today, if nobody minds...waiting on Mr. Gumption and Mr. Motivation to push towards the shop.
> 
> have a fairly decent chest cold going on, right now....


sounds like time for a day off ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> sounds like time for a day off ?


If he doesn't post some pictures I'll be posting Acorns over at the Patio


----------



## splintergroup

pottz said:


> heck im about ready for that now


Never underestimate the utility of a good dog...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*100 Skills Every Man Should Know*








100 Skills Every Man Should Know


Part of being a man is being competent and effective in the world. To do that, you've got to have skills. Here are 100 skills every man should know.




www.artofmanliness.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

splintergroup said:


> Never underestimate the utility of a good dog...


TMI spint !!!!!


----------



## bandit571

In today's mailbox....a Lee Valley Woodworking Christmas 2022 catalog.....will have something to look through, while the varnish is drying...


----------



## bandit571

Chester is still a bit too sticky to move around much, but..








Top is shiny...








Drawers still work nicely...(should have made that a keyhole?)








Top drawer has an "extra" groove thing going on...








Had 2 cans of varnish IN the shop..almost made the mistake of using the Satin version...








Moving Day will be tomorrow, I hope...


----------



## pottz

i gotta say that thing came out pretty sweet bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Bandit, that chest looks really nice, well done.


----------



## EricFai

Tinkered in the shop today. Installed the knifes in the jointer, after sharpening, It cut a smooth finish both at 90* and 45* so it good to go. Still need to order a set of knifes for it. Then put together a DC port for the RAS, basically made a rectangle cone tapered on all sides, put a track on the front at the top and the bottom, and installed a sliding gate to catch from 45* each way and the 90* It opens up about 1" behind the blade and I have 3 panels. Need to figure out the conection to the duct, I have an idea though. So it's one tool at a time, this may take a while, 2 down, 7 to go.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee and been out on the patio with the dog. Good old Lady Lab, Bella going on 14. Hearing is not good, eye sight is not good but the spirit is all Labrador. 
Shop time today. Have a good Friday. I will, 80 today and the Sun is rising bright and clear.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Are You Ready for Gas Station Sunglasses?*
Wraparound shades are now embraced by celebrities and fashion fiends worldwide.


----------



## 987Ron

Tend not to follow fashion trends and certainly anything celebs due is not worth it. Probably do the opposite. Hardly ever wear sun glasses, never have. Most sunglass wearers are doing it for looks not eye protection. My old codger ideas. Eyes still 20 20 for distance, slight correction for reading (old age thing) and healthy. Once was slightly better than 20-20. 

Tried sunglasses for driving a time or so, fine for through the windshield but bad for reading the gauges, Waze etc. 

Breakfast about ready the wifechef says. With a wife and daughter who are both Gluten intolerant, the combinations of food at meals sometimes can seem a bit odd to others. Normal breakfast this am, English muffin for me, raspberry jam with red pepper, apple juice and of course coffee. 

Later off to the shop.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

987Ron said:


> ..... 80 today and the Sun is rising bright and clear.


Well *happy 80th* today *987*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America...








*


----------



## bandit571

18 NOV 1972...was the day I was no longer single.....


Morning to ya....pills taken, Next May, I will turn 70......

have to move that Chester Draws upstairs, through the Kitchen...through the Dinning Room, and into the Bedroom...Might be a "fun day" 

BTW: this IS a FRIDAY, is it not?


----------



## OzarkJim

987Ron said:


> Tend not to follow fashion trends and certainly anything celebs due is not worth it. Probably do the opposite. Hardly ever wear sun glasses, never have. Most sunglass wearers are doing it for looks not eye protection. My old codger ideas. Eyes still 20 20 for distance, slight correction for reading (old age thing) and healthy. Once was slightly better than 20-20.
> 
> Tried sunglasses for driving a time or so, fine for through the windshield but bad for reading the gauges, Waze etc.
> 
> Breakfast about ready the wifechef says. With a wife and daughter who are both Gluten intolerant, the combinations of food at meals sometimes can seem a bit odd to others. Normal breakfast this am, English muffin for me, raspberry jam with red pepper, apple juice and of course coffee.
> 
> Later off to the shop.


I have a very different take on the Sunglasses. Had a flashback from working with my dad welding as a young teen. As a result, I was sensitive to glare and had to wear sunglasses on sunny days. Kids made fun of me and called me Hollywood at school (that was before I went to 6'2" and 200lbs LOL). Even today I need shades for driving and fishing.
When I weld these days it is with a 13 shade lens. And I limit my arc time.
With old age, I now need glasses to correct vision. So, I wear all in one combination of Transition/Progressive lens.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim nice post.* As for myself sunglasses or any other type of glasses I don't wear. Exception when woodworking and laser cutting (special glasses) for they are to protect the eyes. At 73 I have been blessed with good eyesight and I want to keep it that way. I was using a grinding wheel once and the wheel came apart and a chunk of it hit me in the face and hit my safety glasses. I saved my eye from serious damage or loss.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Jim nice post.* As for myself sunglasses or any other type of glasses I don't wear. Exception when woodworking and laser cutting (special glasses) for they are to protect the eyes. At 73 I have been blessed with good eyesight and I want to keep it that way. I was using a grinding wheel once and the wheel came apart and a chunk of it hit me in the face and hit my safety glasses. I saved my eye from serious damage or loss.
> 
> View attachment 3859276


As a kid it took me months to save up the $2...









one set for each eye, 2bsure, 2bsure!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BASEBOARDS ARE ONLY MEANT TO HIDE UGLY TRANSITIONS BETWEEN CONSTRUCTION MATERIALS.*









* and more interesting things...








Incredible Hidden Features In Everyday Objects


You learn something new every day.




chlloe.com




*


----------



## splintergroup

One warning about cheap sunglasses.

If they don't have UV A/B blocking, they can actually cause more eye damage than going without.

Problem is your eyes dilate with the shades on, but if they don't block the UV your eyes get a higher dosage then without shades.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

splintergroup said:


> *If they don't have UV A/B blocking, they can actually cause more eye damage than going without.*


*+1 *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I'm sorry. Two words that are automatic in our vocabulary. In a breath, they show up on command just as they have been conditioned to. Without forethought and an attempt to fill the void. *

In the last year or 2; The youth use a term called *"My Bad"* A way of admitting a mistake, and apologizing for that mistake, without actually apologizing. Personally I like better than an insincere "sorry". I even got my 95 yr old Mom to use it. Personal choice....


----------



## EricFai

I have to wear the progressive lenses all the time now, stinks.


----------



## bandit571

Chester has now been moved to it's new home...


----------



## northwoodsman

I find that wearing high quality sun glasses makes a huge difference when driving or outside in general. I wear glasses and I always have two pair exactly the same (same frame and prescription) except one pair is prescription sunglasses. If I'm in the car and forget to put the sunglasses on as soon as I put them on I instantly feel a huge relief. My eyes are no longer strained and I just feel so much more relaxed and my vision instantly improves because I'm not squinting. Like OzarkJim I burned my retinas when I was younger when I was welding so my eyes have always been somewhat light sensitive. I do find that with prescription sunglasses that the UV blocker, anti-glare, blue-blocker, and polarized filters all make a difference.

Eric - have another eye glass place check your glasses out if you are having a problem with focusing with them. I wore the same pair of progressive glasses for 3 years that I got from my optometrist and paid around $600 per pair for. That time I opted for single vision sunglasses and progressive regular glasses. I always hated the regular ones. Last fall I took my new prescription to Costco becuase I have always had great luck with Costco for glasses. She asked me where I got my current glasses from and I told her. She asked me to read a couple signs across the store and I couldn't. She put two dots on each lens with a marker and showed them to me. The dots were a full 1/2" apart. One dot was where the lens was focused, the other dot was where they should have been focused. She put a note in my file on which signs I couldn't read. When my new glasses came in she had me read the signs again, not only could I read those signs clearly, I could read ones twice as far away. What a difference. Plus instead of $1,150 for two pair, I paid $260 total for two pair of Ray Ban brand frames and lenses with all the lens features.


----------



## splintergroup

I've always had good results with the Costco optical shop.

Started wearing progressives about 5 years ago, certainly took some time to get used to holding my head "just right" as I only had single vision before that.

Nice to be able to watch the road while driving and just glance down to see the dash gauges, all in focus


----------



## Knockonit

lol, i live in Arizona, sun glasses are a must, and one will learn to buy good ones, cheap sunglasses are just that. I'd had lazik some years ago and still see well at my age, other than the reading issue, which can be managed with slight magnifyed readers. anyways, fix the eyes, and the rest falls in place.


----------



## OzarkJim

LittleBlackDuck said:


> As a kid it took me months to save up the $2...
> View attachment 3859277
> 
> 
> one set for each eye, 2bsure, 2bsure!


Dang it my secret is out!!


----------



## OzarkJim

northwoodsman said:


> I find that wearing high quality sun glasses makes a huge difference when driving or outside in general. I wear glasses and I always have two pair exactly the same (same frame and prescription) except one pair is prescription sunglasses. If I'm in the car and forget to put the sunglasses on as soon as I put them on I instantly feel a huge relief. My eyes are no longer strained and I just feel so much more relaxed and my vision instantly improves because I'm not squinting. Like OzarkJim I burned my retinas when I was younger when I was welding so my eyes have always been somewhat light sensitive. I do find that with prescription sunglasses that the UV blocker, anti-glare, blue-blocker, and polarized filters all make a difference.
> 
> Eric - have another eye glass place check your glasses out if you are having a problem with focusing with them. I wore the same pair of progressive glasses for 3 years that I got from my optometrist and paid around $600 per pair for. That time I opted for single vision sunglasses and progressive regular glasses. I always hated the regular ones. Last fall I took my new prescription to Costco becuase I have always had great luck with Costco for glasses. She asked me where I got my current glasses from and I told her. She asked me to read a couple signs across the store and I couldn't. She put two dots on each lens with a marker and showed them to me. The dots were a full 1/2" apart. One dot was where the lens was focused, the other dot was where they should have been focused. She put a note in my file on which signs I couldn't read. When my new glasses came in she had me read the signs again, not only could I read those signs clearly, I could read ones twice as far away. What a difference. Plus instead of $1,150 for two pair, I paid $260 total for two pair of Ray Ban brand frames and lenses with all the lens features.


I used to carry two pairs of glasses but eliminated that by going with the Transitions! Much easier to keep up with just one pair LOL. The newer versions are really good. Granted it does take a few seconds for them to adjust if you walk into a darker area but not that big a deal. Should note however that my former employer paid for prescription safety glasses including transition/progressives!! So not only do I get the combo but they are also great for working in the shop!!
Hands down though some sort of protection from glare makes a major difference in how my eyes feel.


----------



## OzarkJim

Made a trip to a Lowe's that is twice as far away from our shop as our usual stop. For some reason, the more distant Lowe's stocks 3/4" Red Oak ply but the closer ones don't???? Similar situation for White Melamine sheet stock!! Except the Lowe's that stocks that is in the opposite direction LOL!!!!! or maybe I should say GRRRRRRRRR.........gas aint cheap ya know!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

OzarkJim said:


> I used to carry two pairs of glasses but eliminated that by going with the Transitions! Much easier to keep up with just one pair LOL. The newer versions are really good. Granted it does take a few seconds for them to adjust if you walk into a darker area but not that big a deal. Should note however that my former employer paid for prescription safety glasses including transition/progressives!! So not only do I get the combo but they are also great for working in the shop!!
> Hands down though some sort of protection from glare makes a major difference in how my eyes feel.


Is it true that he transitions do not work very well for driving unless the sun is shining on them?


----------



## OzarkJim

Lazyman,
I have heard that and maybe it is true of cheap versions but mine work just fine for driving.


----------



## EricFai

I have worn glasses for about 10 years now, 5 years ago I had to go to the progressive ones, just icked up a new set last month, not much change in the prescription, as for the sun glasses I use them while driving and I elected to get the ones that just clip on over the frame, they actually work good.


----------



## EricFai

Next tool connected to the DC. Finished up the cone for the RAS, attached a 3" pipe at the back and connected to the blast gate. Ran a test and it seems to work well, with the leaks. Sealed everything up and need to let the silicon dry then run a test in the morning. I think it will work fine for my purpose.

The backside of the cone.









Attached to the RAS back table.









And attached to the blast gate.









Sealed up after the photos. The cone has 2 sliding gates to account for any angles.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Feel better Bandit-







*


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Feel better Bandit-
> View attachment 3859333
> *


hopefully not covid.went and got a booster today at sams. i hear the gov.is gonna discontinue free shots probably after the first of the year so get one while you can for free !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I had time afterschool to make another proto- type.... I still have to fine tune it a little... close



















*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> *hopefully not covid.*


*The students were coughing that is usually notice that I will be getting something soon. *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Although I was born Visible, I now identify as Invisible. I am Trans-Parent. My pronouns are Who/Where. Even so, I need to wear glasses when I venture through the Visible realm. For like a year, I have been using a pair of unfashionable "see-stuff-better" glasses that someone left behind here at the last party we had, because my other almost-fashionable glasses died. Lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Saturday morning, still a bit dim out. Should be up to 82 today. Coffee is a good German mild roast this am. Pretty good. Chicory is better.

Cotton and Peanut harvest is about over here. Was given a 5 gal. bucket of raw in the shell peanuts. Now to bake them in the oven. 5 gal will last a long time. 
Some people like to boil them in various spices and of course water. Always thought the boiled peanuts I tried were pretty bad. One of the peanut processing locations is abut a mile from us, can faintly ear the blowers in the early still am. Air is blown up through the stored peanut in the tanks. Tanks est. size is about 50 ft. dia. and 100 ft. tall, tubes pump the peanuts in and out. They are loaded on semis and shipped out Only farms with special permits (ala Jimmy Carter Presidency) peanuts can be used in the USA all others will be shipped.. Good ole boy thing. 

Shop time this am after breakfast provided the wife does not have "little things I need you to do for me" things. 

Have a glorious weekend. Make someone happy that includes yourself.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....leave it at that....Pills taken...61 BREEZY Degrees outside.....windier than a Senator..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

987Ron said:


> *Always thought the boiled peanuts I tried were pretty bad*


*I tried them once and I didn't care for them...*


987Ron said:


> *Make someone happy that includes yourself.*


*I love this saying and I plan on using this when I close class..*. 👴


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ah the weekend but my sleeping clock is on school wake up time. After a goodnights sleep I make the best of the day like starting out with morning devotions, feed the cats, computer time and then start doing chores. The cats are back sleeping... 😹


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Arizonans don’t touch that dial while most of country changes clocks*







_"... for the rest of country, clocks get turned back an hour for the change to standard time beginning at 2 a.m. wherever they are Sunday. Come March 12, they’ll change their minds and change the time by an hour in the other direction."_


----------



## splintergroup

Lazyman said:


> Is it true that he transitions do not work very well for driving unless the sun is shining on them?


The problem with transitions while driving is the UV screening in the vehicles windshield.

Transition lenses use UV light to darken and with the windshield blocking most of that spectrum, the lenses won't darken as much. 
Apparently the mechanics of transition lenses have improved significantly over the past few years and better deal with this windshield effect. Certainly the speed of the change has improved.


----------



## OzarkJim

That is what I heard to Splinter but like I said my transitions work just fine for driving. And they change fairly quick when going from light to dark. To the point I don't notice the change unless it is extremely dramatic. And it is a major advantage only having to keep up with one pair of glasses (including for safety in the shop). 

Likewise, for me at least the progressive focus is good enough that I really don't notice the shift in my eye position when going from distant to close up. It definitely feels like a step up from the old bifocals!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The nap is over and it was a good one. Laundry and grocery shopping over... back to more on Christmas 2022...


----------



## bandit571

Bi-focals and stairs do not play nice with each other...DAMHIKT....

Been VERY windy here, today.....would put a Congressman to shame.....any leaves that were on the trees...are gone now....

Didn't even feel like going out to the 2 Barn Sales this weekend....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *Been VERY windy here, today.....would put a Congressman to shame.....any leaves that were on the trees...are gone now....*


*Blow, blow thou winter winds... Thou are not so unkind as mans ingratitude...*


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Bi-focals and stairs do not play nice with each other...DAMHIKT....
> 
> Been VERY windy here, today.....would put a Congressman to shame.....any leaves that were on the trees...are gone now....
> 
> Didn't even feel like going out to the 2 Barn Sales this weekend....


as they say bandit,one slow step at a time.a tumble down the stairs is not good our age ! yeah i think you got the covid.just rest and get through it.


----------



## EricFai

Get yourself better Bandit, lots of rest.


----------



## EricFai

I started on a cabinet for the old table saw today, had to use that sheet of plywood, tired of moving it around the shop when I wanted to use a tool. Just have the base at the time, 48" wide x 24" deep x 28" high, 2 dividers with the center being set up for the DC connection. Each end will house drawers for storage. I have the area marked for the bottom of the table saw to cut once I determine the location on the shop to connect to the DC. Need to run the duct first, But hay it's a start.










Took a little time after dinner and put tools away and cleaned the shop, time for a burn. I have 2 5 gallon buckets full of drops. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Blow, blow thou winter winds... Thou are not so unkind as mans ingratitude...*


God gives us rainy cold days of winter, so we appreciate the spring!!


----------



## CommonJoe

I thought some of you may like this. (Don't Swipe, page 2 is Teds BS)


__
http://instagr.am/p/CkHgeWQhQBM/


----------



## EricFai

We have better plans and ideas here, and a heck of a lot more knowledge.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Page #1 Very interesting 🔨 👴

Page #2 What a deal 😏


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Page #1 Very interesting 🔨 👴
> 
> Page #2 What a deal 😏


he said dont swipe !!!!! i knew you were a friend of ted


----------



## CommonJoe

EricFai said:


> We have better plans and ideas here, and a heck of a lot more knowledge.


I'm sorry it didn't suit your needs.
Another reason I don't like posting. You think your posting something that may help someone.??


----------



## EricFai

No apologies needed, I just don't frequent that site. I get my ideas from here, just miss the favorites option.


----------



## CommonJoe

EricFai said:


> No apologies needed, I just don't frequent that site. I get my ideas from here, just miss the favorites option.


I didn't say anything about frequenting a site, nor did I advocate for it. I merrily just showed an idea that may be useful for some body.


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> I'm sorry it didn't suit your needs.
> Another reason I don't like posting. You think your posting something that may help someone.??


easy joe i dont think eric meant anything against you bud ! i think he was kicking teds in the ass man ?


----------



## pottz

guys the last thing we need is us turning againts each other. just a mis understaning ?


----------



## EricFai

Joking around, No Harm No Foul.


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Joking around, No Harm No Foul.


yes ! go have a drink,chill !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> Joking around,* No Harm No Foul.*



*This brought a memory from Macbeth-*







_*"Foul is Fair and Fair is Foul"*_* which means good things turn into bad things .. *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Christmas design* and cutout is now complete 👴 😏


----------



## RichT

Skip it.


----------



## CommonJoe

RichT said:


> Skip it.


Too Late


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite- Top Max you are not forgotten







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning- Day light savings time again. * Did anyone enjoy the extra hour of sleep?


----------



## EricFai

Woke up at my normal time, deduct the hour and it was to early


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- *Yet look at all the stuff you got done 😏 








Turning Swap 2023


It's time again for another swap. KEEBLER1 is finishing up with the Knife Swap 2022 now. Knife Swap 2022 (A great time had by all involved check it out if you haven’t) The question was asked about another Swap, and there are some takers. In regular standing, I have completely ripped off the...




www.lumberjocks.com




I am not a "turner" but wish you the best...


----------



## EricFai

Thanks DW, there are a few that said they would sign up. We'll see who comes through. But either way I'll turn a segment piece or two.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Does anybody care about Day Light Savings Time?*









Permanent Daylight Saving Time will hurt our health, experts say | CNN


Daylight Saving Time all year round? There's a push by the US Senate to make it so, but it's a terrible idea that may ruin our health, sleep experts say.




www.cnn.com


----------



## 987Ron

Time to end it. Change your schedule instead of the clock. 21 clocks. Good windup clocks you do not push the hands backwards, so stop the clock wait at least an hour and reset. Spring not so bad, still 21 clocks. Is a good time to put in new batteries in the electric ones and get all synced to the same time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

987Ron said:


> *Good windup clocks you do not push the hands backwards, so stop the clock wait at least an hour and reset.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I came across this article and found it helpful. Not only for my Mom but also for a friend who is in the early stages.*








What NOT to Say to Aging Parents - Options For Senior Living


There are a couple of things you should try not to say when talking to your aging parents. This blog article lists five things not to say to aging parents.




optionsforseniorliving.com


----------



## OzarkJim

987Ron said:


> Time to end it. Change your schedule instead of the clock. 21 clocks. Good windup clocks you do not push the hands backwards, so stop the clock wait at least an hour and reset. Spring not so bad, still 21 clocks. Is a good time to put in new batteries in the electric ones and get all synced to the same time.


Forcing EVERYONE to change their clocks twice a year instead of adjusting schedules of those who NEED to sounds like one of those old aggie jokes (How many aggies does it take to change a light bulb? Five, one to hold light bulb and four to turn the ladder).

And that my friends is a prime example of how our government operates!!


----------



## EricFai

I say adjust schedules not the clocks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

OzarkJim said:


> And that my friends is a prime example of how our government operates!!


Hmmfff. I could argue that it is way worser than that - but We aren´t allowed to anymore.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...feel like.....day 3 of this chest cold....usually stretches out to 10 days....


----------



## Lazyman

I think it would be much harder to change every schedule than just adjust the clocks. Think about every place that a company advertises their operating hours. Some places would not adjust and it would really screw up schedules, IMO.

Back in the 70s during the oil embargo, in an effort to try to save energy, they put off switching to standard time until late December, IIRC. I remember all of the news stories about kids walking to school or waiting for the bus in the dark. For example, in Kansas City, the sun would not rise until about 8:30 on the first day of winter, if we stayed on daylight savings time year round like some people would like. The sun wouldn't rise until 9:15 in Chicago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*While Bandit is recovering from a bad cold; I thought that it would be nice to share some reruns of his earlier projects...*


----------



## Lazyman

LOL, even LJ has reruns. Might have to go check out Netflix.


----------



## bandit571

Having a "cuppa" at the moment...LARGE cup of Irish Black Tea...and 2 shots of Ryan's Irish Cream....may NEED a second Cuppa after a bit...


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Does anybody care about Day Light Savings Time?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permanent Daylight Saving Time will hurt our health, experts say | CNN
> 
> 
> Daylight Saving Time all year round? There's a push by the US Senate to make it so, but it's a terrible idea that may ruin our health, sleep experts say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


we voted in ca. 3 years ago to go year round yet nothing ! it was over 70% and nothing has been done.it's no wonder why many people dont bother to vote anymore.they figure what good does it do.


----------



## sras

pottz said:


> we voted in ca. 3 years ago to go year round yet nothing ! it was over 70% and nothing has been done.it's no wonder why many people dont bother to vote anymore.they figure what good does it do.


WA, OR, & CA all voted for that. The problem is in order to stay on DST congress must approve it. However any state can stay on Standard time without Federal approval.


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> WA, OR, & CA all voted for that. The problem is in order to stay on DST congress must approve it. However any state can stay on Standard time without Federal approval.


correct and thats why we still wait.they cant even decide on that so how are they ever gonna tackle the major problems.


----------



## pottz




----------



## bandit571

When I get to feeling, and moving around better...The Boss wants a rack to hold her slippers in...we'll see how it goes..

Haven't even went to the shop, yesterday or today.....about the only things that don't hurt, don't really matter, anyway..

Boss has errands to run, tomorrow...we'll see how that goes along....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

sras said:


> *However any state can stay on Standard time without Federal approval.*


*Yes like here in AZ....*


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> When I get to feeling, and moving around better...The Boss wants a rack to hold her slippers in...we'll see how it goes..
> 
> Haven't even went to the shop, yesterday or today.....about the only things that don't hurt, don't really matter, anyway..
> 
> Boss has errands to run, tomorrow...we'll see how that goes along....


bud i think you have the covid ! have you tested ? most now that get it report the same symptoms.just like a bad cold. got a booster friday at sams club. onlt thing was a sore arm and a slight fever @ 100 dgrees friday early morning.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> *bud i think you have the covid ! have you tested ?*


*That is really caring of you Pottz.... 👨‍⚕️👩‍⚕️👴*


----------



## EricFai

Ended up having a burn today, had to empty the 5 gallon buckets, and I even cleanned up some of the yard today while watching it.














Then this afternoon put the table saw on it new cabinet. Need to build a face frame for it once I figure out the storage arrangements. And I get to drill 2 holes in the floor to run the duct over.








Then I will figure out the table top, which I want to build to go around the saw to each side and behind it. My thoughts are building something like a torsion table, i just need to account for the fence and leave a space between the rear of the saw and a back table.


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *That is really caring of you Pottz.... 👨‍⚕️👩‍⚕️👴*


it's good too know !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This might give Bandit some cheer...*








*Eric nice work...







*


----------



## EricFai

The saw feels solid on the base, Just need to make a trap for the saw dust to the DC. That will be fun, not.


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> Morning to ya...feel like.....day 3 of this chest cold....usually stretches out to 10 days....


Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## OzarkJim

Lazyman said:


> I think it would be much harder to change every schedule than just adjust the clocks. Think about every place that a company advertises their operating hours. Some places would not adjust and it would really screw up schedules, IMO.
> 
> Back in the 70s during the oil embargo, in an effort to try to save energy, they put off switching to standard time until late December, IIRC. I remember all of the news stories about kids walking to school or waiting for the bus in the dark. For example, in Kansas City, the sun would not rise until about 8:30 on the first day of winter, if we stayed on daylight savings time year round like some people would like. The sun wouldn't rise until 9:15 in Chicago.


The point is not EVERYONE needs to adjust their schedule. The few that actually do should. And any supplier that needs to match a customer would adjust to match. It isn't hard to do! Farmers go by the sun not the clock!


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> Having a "cuppa" at the moment...LARGE cup of Irish Black Tea...and 2 shots of Ryan's Irish Cream....may NEED a second Cuppa after a bit...


Well at least if you feel bad you won't care LOL!!


----------



## northwoodsman

Bandit, I would also encourage you to go get checked out. My son and I both got tested for Covid, flu and strep last Sunday and we tested negative for all three. I got tested because he lives with us and I'm high risk and almost died from Covid once already. My son had a terrible cough, a fever, and was miserable. On Sunday night he was vomiting. He finally felt well enough to go back to work on Thursday. He is 26 yrs. old, 6'1", 220 lbs. and is a strong healthy guy and it took him down for the count. Be careful.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## pottz

shed people i started a new thread,(at risk) and yes im at risk getting my ass booted but ive had enough and am speaking out for all of us,enough is enough.so if you agree join me and speak your mind with me as many have already.peace out !


----------



## Lazyman

OzarkJim said:


> The point is not EVERYONE needs to adjust their schedule. The few that actually do should. And any supplier that needs to match a customer would adjust to match. It isn't hard to do! Farmers go by the sun not the clock!


My point is that MOST people actually do work on the same schedule based upon the clock because that is more efficient. Having some people adjust their schedules as the length of the day changes means that no one can predict what normal business hours are unless EVERYONE actually changes in the same way and at the same time. Changing the clock by one hour twice a year is the simplest and most efficient way to manage it. If you live in Chicago and your place of work keeps the same 8-5 schedule year round but the schools have to change to a 9am start because it is unsafe for kids to walk to school in the dark, it create problems for parents who need to see their kids off to school and be a work on time. Adjusting the clock at a predetermined time of year is the most efficient way to keep issues like that from creating a problem. Having the clock reflect normal business hours (8-5 for example) that coincide with daylight hours year round simply makes business more efficient. If those normal business hours change by season, it would require everyone to adjust their schedule based upon season and again, do it at the same time and in the same way. Even farmers who plan their day based upon live stock and weather, which sun rise and sunset are part of, benefit from knowing when normal business hours are, regardless of time of year, when they need to interact anyone outside the farm such as with bankers, tractor repair, deliveries, pickups, etc. If the banker chose to adjust their start time on November 1st to 9am instead of 8 to accommodate parents who have to see their children off the school, who is going to tell the dairy farmer? Knowing that the business hours do not change willy-nilly makes his life easier too and having a clock that reliably has the main business hours mostly during daylight hours so that business do not have to adjust their schedules, makes that easier to manage for everyone.


----------



## Lazyman

I've been hearing that the flu strain going around this year is bad one. I hope that the vaccine they concocted for the flu this year has the right strains in it.


----------



## pottz

forget about posting on my thread (at risk) because it was shut down so no one would get hurt


----------



## Lazyman

pottz said:


> shed people i started a new thread,(at risk) and yes im at risk getting my ass booted but ive had enough and am speaking out for all of us,enough is enough.so if you agree join me and speak your mind with me as many have already.peace out !


You owe Bilyo an appology after that thread crashed and burned. You might have set a record for shortest thread ever.


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> You owe Bilyo an appology after that thread crashed and burned. You might have set a record for shortest thread ever.


LMAO !!!!! yeah but it was damn good while it lasted ! thank god no one was "hurt " !!!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

Lazyman said:


> My point is that MOST people actually do work on the same schedule based upon the clock because that is more efficient. Having some people adjust their schedules as the length of the day changes means that no one can predict what normal business hours are unless EVERYONE actually changes in the same way and at the same time. Changing the clock by one hour twice a year is the simplest and most efficient way to manage it. If you live in Chicago and your place of work keeps the same 8-5 schedule year round but the schools have to change to a 9am start because it is unsafe for kids to walk to school in the dark, it create problems for parents who need to see their kids off to school and be a work on time. Adjusting the clock at a predetermined time of year is the most efficient way to keep issues like that from creating a problem. Having the clock reflect normal business hours (8-5 for example) that coincide with daylight hours year round simply makes business more efficient. If those normal business hours change by season, it would require everyone to adjust their schedule based upon season and again, do it at the same time and in the same way. Even farmers who plan their day based upon live stock and weather, which sun rise and sunset are part of, benefit from knowing when normal business hours are, regardless of time of year, when they need to interact anyone outside the farm such as with bankers, tractor repair, deliveries, pickups, etc. If the banker chose to adjust their start time on November 1st to 9am instead of 8 to accommodate parents who have to see their children off the school, who is going to tell the dairy farmer? Knowing that the business hours do not change willy-nilly makes his life easier too and having a clock that reliably has the main business hours mostly during daylight hours so that business do not have to adjust their schedules, makes that easier to manage for everyone.


Didn't mean to rile you up or anything but I still think it is just as easy for those on a schedule to just say Ok we are starting work at 8am instead of 7am. If the factory does it all the suppliers will follow suit and problem solved. Same goes for schools. 
As an engineer I was at the office at least an hour before the field people started (That meant 6am for me if not earlier NEVER later). I was still at the office well after the field personnel (at least the day shift) went to the house. It was not at all unusual for me to never see the sun on a winter work day except thru a window. I was NOT unique in this by any means. All the management team and most of the engineers worked very long hours. You were EXPECTED to put in the hours in the oilfield, no slackers in that industry!! I just don't have any sympathy for folks whining about starting work before daylight. Did it all my life.


----------



## OzarkJim

How do you see where someone is located? I don't see that information (or much else) when I click on their name.


----------



## pottz

in case you never see me again let me just say it's been a blast with the time ive had here.for those of you that know me know i dont play games.im straight forward in what i say and do.ive been under a lot of scrutiny lately shall i say. maybe because they dont like to here honest comments? whatever i dont change what i do and say for anyones agenda.you either love me or lose me ! so for those that love i hope to see you tomorrow,for those that dont,i dont care


----------



## Lazyman

OzarkJim said:


> Didn't mean to rile you up or anything but I still think it is just as easy for those on a schedule to just say Ok we are starting work at 8am instead of 7am. If the factory does it all the suppliers will follow suit and problem solved. Same goes for schools.
> As an engineer I was at the office at least an hour before the field people started (That meant 6am for me if not earlier NEVER later). I was still at the office well after the field personnel (at least the day shift) went to the house. It was not at all unusual for me to never see the sun on a winter work day except thru a window. I was NOT unique in this by any means. All the management team and most of the engineers worked very long hours. You were EXPECTED to put in the hours in the oilfield, no slackers in that industry!! I just don't have any sympathy for folks whining about starting work before daylight. Did it all my life.


Not riled up. I just don’t think that most people consider how the synchronized time change makes life easier. I too often had to work longer hours when a project was hot and heavy. The thing is, I always knew that if I wanted to get my oil changed or stop by the bank I knew that they were all open during normal business hours which mostly coincided with daylight hours and the hours didn’t change because of the season.


----------



## Lazyman

pottz said:


> LMAO !!!!! yeah but it was damn good while it lasted ! thank god no one was "hurt " !!!!!


Not sure that bilyo would agree.


----------



## Lazyman

OzarkJim said:


> How do you see where someone is located? I don't see that information (or much else) when I click on their name.


Click on their avatar or name.. If they entered their location it will say right next to their name. It might also show up if you hover your mouse of their name or avatar on a desktop computer.


----------



## bandit571

Hover over the flag in their avatar....


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

5 boxes
10 parts per box
3 mitres on each piece
150 mitres is what I did yesterday, among other things woodworking-related on boxes that are already boxes.
Plus, made oatmeal/raisin cookies as B-day request for the Son.

Today, glue-ups, which is always fun, and hectic, and not fun.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Shoot, our time-change was like last week, already over the trauma. You Americans are SOOOO behind. Lol.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

OzarkJim said:


> *How do you see where someone is located? I don't see that information (or much else) when I click on their name.*


The "location" and other data is optional in the profile. If you put in your location, others will see what you want them to see. If not, the location will not be shown. All of the suggestions above will work.


----------



## splintergroup

EricFai said:


> Ended up having a burn today, had to empty the 5 gallon buckets, and I even cleanned up some of the yard today while watching it.
> 
> 
> Then this afternoon put the table saw on it new cabinet. Need to build a face frame for it once I figure out the storage arrangements. And I get to drill 2 holes in the floor to run the duct over.
> 
> Then I will figure out the table top, which I want to build to go around the saw to each side and behind it. My thoughts are building something like a torsion table, i just need to account for the fence and leave a space between the rear of the saw and a back table.



Nice upgrade for that saw Eric, did you raise the table height in the process?

I'm 6'2" and have raised a few of my machines. Really helps the back out when working on lots of cuts. Wish there was a practical wy to raise the TS (52" Unisaw)

Envious of how nice a workspace you are preparing!


----------



## bandit571

As for this being called a chat room....that is exactly what I set this up to be....and it seems to be working out just fine.

Was more about a group that would be sitting around, either at Lunch Break, or after work...and just shooting the breeze..nothing more. 

Day 4 of the Cold from Hell....not much change....regular pills have been taken....

Monday? Leave it at that.....uuuuummmmm


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Maybe another "re-run" may bring you some cheer... ** Post #49







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

splintergroup said:


> *I'm 6'2" and have raised a few of my machines. Really helps the back out when working on lots of cuts.*


*I as well when possible...






*


----------



## 987Ron

Time change or not. Believe if I was a business I would go for hours that allowed better conditions for my customers and employees. Example the dentist I go to opens at 8:30 instead of 8. Employees and customers like it as less traffic to drive in. Also fewer early late arrivals which would trickle down to following appts.
If I was a minister, I would have my Sunday Sermon at 10:30 to 11:30 instead of the usual 11 to Noon. Less traffic for those going home and if you are one who has a famiy dinning out after church, be at the restaurant before the crowd.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Day off this Monday- *I will visit my Mom today in independent living, so far so good. Bandits cold is spreading through the schools. It happens every year fall and spring...
Then the remainder of the day to myself and chores catchup...

*I found this and I thought of Eric...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Lazyman

987Ron said:


> Time change or not. Believe if I was a business I would go for hours that allowed better conditions for my customers and employees. Example the dentist I go to opens at 8:30 instead of 8. Employees and customers like it as less traffic to drive in. Also fewer early late arrivals which would trickle down to following appts.


I mostly agree but I am not sure that a dentist is the best example. Many patients want or need to come in early before going to work so my dentists at least starts at 7 to accommodate them. Pretty sure that they do not have appointments scheduled after 3:30 or 4 so that their staff gets off a little early or at least on time. I worked for Frito-Lay for the last 24 years of my working career and they had a great policy where in the summer, they would move scheduled starting time up by 30 minutes and allow us to go home at 1:00 on Friday. It was up to each manager to make sure that they had support and coverage for the business as manufacturing and the supply chain functions were 24/7 but for some groups at least, that usually just meant someone from each group had to be on call for emergencies.


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *I as well when possible...
> View attachment 3859655
> *


6'2" here too. I feel your pain. 

Bandit,
I certainly think of this thread as a chat room. Just like you said, guys sitting around during break.


----------



## OzarkJim

987Ron said:


> Time change or not. Believe if I was a business I would go for hours that allowed better conditions for my customers and employees. Example the dentist I go to opens at 8:30 instead of 8. Employees and customers like it as less traffic to drive in. Also fewer early late arrivals which would trickle down to following appts.
> If I was a minister, I would have my Sunday Sermon at 10:30 to 11:30 instead of the usual 11 to Noon. Less traffic for those going home and if you are one who has a famiy dinning out after church, be at the restaurant before the crowd.


Our church actually does that!


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Day off this Monday- *I will visit my Mom today in independent living, so far so good. Bandits cold is spreading through the schools. It happens every year fall and spring...
> Then the remainder of the day to myself and chores catchup...
> 
> *I found this and I thought of Eric...*
> View attachment 3859656


Wow I really like that one!! I was thinking of adding a drafting table in our shop but couldn't figure out how to keep it from taking up too much space.


----------



## CommonJoe




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Coat Rack







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

sorry, not sorry - forgotten!

Meh......


----------



## OzarkJim

So we built this cabinet for the miter saw today. As is typical we dropped the saw bed down level with the cabinet top. Note that the depth is adjustable along 4 T Tracks. We have about 18' to the left of blade and will add T track for extended fence and stops in that direction. These cabinets will be face framed with Black Melamine. Haven't decided if we are going to enclose the area below the saw or not. May leave it open and put a bucket down there for cutoffs.


----------



## EricFai

splintergroup said:


> Nice upgrade for that saw Eric, did you raise the table height in the process?
> 
> I'm 6'2" and have raised a few of my machines. Really helps the back out when working on lots of cuts. Wish there was a practical wy to raise the TS (52" Unisaw)
> 
> Envious of how nice a workspace you are preparing!


Thanks Splinter, the top surface is about 42" off the floor, the old stand was about the same. I did think about lowering it, decided not to. As for the shop I want to finish everything on the interior before I pull the plug on working for a living. So I am making some progress on it. After the DC, will be an Air Cleaner of sort, then the HVAC.



Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Day off this Monday- *I will visit my Mom today in independent living, so far so good. Bandits cold is spreading through the schools. It happens every year fall and spring...
> Then the remainder of the day to myself and chores catchup...
> 
> *I found this and I thought of Eric...*
> View attachment 3859656


Thanks DW, something like would work well, not sure if I can make the wall space though.


----------



## OzarkJim

This is how we do burn piles at Tranquility Falls. This one is combination of trimmed limbs, shop cutoffs and shipping boxes. Will burn with first snow and build a Greenhouse on top of ashes (started pipe before I realized it was ideal spot for the greenhouse opps). You can see our pond in the background.


----------



## OzarkJim

Finally got our waterfall back after last rainfall.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Jim, good looking cabinet there, standard pratice with the level of the runout bench. Here's an idea for the area under the saw. Build a triangular shape bin that tilts out to throw the drops into, when full you can have a burn.


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Jim, good looking cabinet there, standard pratice with the level of the runout bench. Here's an idea for the area under the saw. Build a triangular shape bin that tilts out to throw the drops into, when full you can have a burn.


That is a thought. Especially if I can find a trash can that would fit just right (so we don't have to load cutoffs into something to tote them to fire pit). Would be really cool if I could figure out a foot operated opening mechanism eh. Anyone done something like that??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim very impressive*










*This is our original burn barrel from the previous forum










And now the official barrel is Bandits-







*


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Jim very impressive*
> 
> View attachment 3859760
> 
> 
> *This is our original burn barrel from the previous forum
> 
> View attachment 3859761
> 
> 
> And now the official barrel is Bandits-
> View attachment 3859762
> *


I hope that at some point we have an outside wood furnace to burn in. Our house had one but the guy that sold the property to us took it before he sold the place.......


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Been awhile. Up in NJ to visit my mom. She broke her wrist. At 90 that is something. 

Going to CVS for a covid test kit. Can't be too cautious. (friends have it back in fla) I had it (and shots/boosters) so hope I have anti bodies.

Handi cap shower going in tomorrow. I am here to check on that.

Whish me luck.


----------



## EricFai

Peteybadboy said:


> Morning all:
> 
> Been awhile. Up in NJ to visit my mom. She broke her wrist. At 90 that is something.
> 
> Going to CVS for a covid test kit. Can't be too cautious. (friends have it back in fla) I had it (and shots/boosters) so hope I have anti bodies.
> 
> Handi cap shower going in tomorrow. I am here to check on that.
> 
> Whish me luck.


Good luck Petey, and hope the covid test come out negative.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gift idea*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*More Gift ideas...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Late start at the schoolhouse... Back later 👴 *


----------



## Lazyman

DW, are you give us a list in case we want to buy you a Christmas present?


----------



## northwoodsman

Good luck Petey. Hope the test is negative and that you are able to achieve all you want to get done. I'm sure your mom enjoys seeing you and all of your help. It's nice that you get to spend time together still. Be safe.


----------



## Peteybadboy

northwoodsman said:


> Good luck Petey. Hope the test is negative and that you are able to achieve all you want to get done. I'm sure your mom enjoys seeing you and all of your help. It's nice that you get to spend time together still. Be safe.


Yup test was negative. One chore done. Food shopping.

Trash out next.


----------



## northwoodsman

Bandit, check in and let us know how you are doing. At least give us a thumbs up.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

These make pretty good Christmas presents.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lazyman said:


> *DW, are you give us a list in case we want to buy you a Christmas present?*


*I sure would rather have one of these- one size fits all *😏


----------



## splintergroup

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> These make pretty good Christmas presents.
> 
> View attachment 3859808


I pressed the "share" button in the upper right of the image and nothing popped out of my computer! 

Actually these are perfect for younger kids, they like to hoard stuff. Of course some explaining is needed to inform them that the metal content is worth more than the face value so they don't spend it.


----------



## northwoodsman

Peteybadboy said:


> Yup test was negative. One chore done. Food shopping.
> 
> Trash out next.


Petey, when you were a youth these things were expected of you and they probably often went un-noticed. I'm sure today that she watches you do these things for her and she is fighting back tears inside thinking about what a great man you turned out to be and how lucky she is to have you to help her out. You're a great son. Now, don't forget about the dishes and don't forget to make your bed.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have been buying those Liberties for the kids every year since they were born, occasionally some silver bars too, and since moving to Spain switched to Brittannias, (which are much cheaper here).









And I will continue to do so until I am dead. So, by that time, they should each have a decent pile of The Shiny to inherit. And if I have any grandkids, God willing, I will do the same for them. Of course, they will need to be able to interpret the map that leads to where the hoard is buried!!! Ahoy.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get Motivated to do Laundry Detail...this evening....we'll see. Nose is running like someone turned on a garden hose....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Time for a Re-run Post #93















*


----------



## northwoodsman

bandit571 said:


> Trying to get Motivated to do Laundry Detail...this evening....we'll see. Nose is running like someone turned on a garden hose....


That's a good sign.


----------



## bandit571

Load is in the Washer....cross cut has been done..








From a single plank..Shop Cat was NOT amused..








Matching for grain..








Needed jointed...








Was making a lot of these...








Just for a simple glue up?








Will wait and see how this looks, tomorrow...waiting on the washer to get done...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The winner is the cat...









Honorable mention...







*


----------



## OzarkJim

Voted today. Looking forward to a break from politics!! Maybe the only flyers I will get for a while will be from Rockler, MLCS and Grizzly.........


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## northwoodsman

Tuesday is the only night of the week that I enjoy sitting down and watching television. I like the FBI series on CBS. Not tonight! Oh well at least the political ads will be over for a while.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## EricFai

Been quite tonight. Throughout the site too.


----------



## OzarkJim

Don't know about you but the free shipping with MLCS is driving my business there. Rockler seems to have more knowledgeable people but charging more for shipping than a small purchase cost is getting me in the HABIT of ordering from their competitor. Once a habit is developed it will affect who a customer orders from for larger orders as well, I suspect. 

I tend to look at Rockler first to figure out what I want as their website and search features usually get me to the right choice easier than MLCS. IF Rockler would improve their shipping costs my visits to MLCS would be less frequent. Although both companies offer some unique items. 

What companies do you guys use for machine woodworking parts (Router bits and the like).


----------



## EricFai

I have orderd from Rockler and had no problems, also Taylor Tools, Grainger. Have not used MLCS as of yet, I do receive their catalog.


----------



## EricFai

I have a ShopSmith in the shop and purchased a router bit holder for it, 1/2" shank, so I will be ordering some new bits. The current router is 1/4" shank mounted in a table. The ShopSmith will be nice be nice since it will be an overhead cutter. Still thinking about building a strip planked kayak or paddleboard.


----------



## northwoodsman

I have a very nice and well stocked Rockler 15 minutes NW of me and a decent Woodcraft (they have gotten much better in the past 2 years) 15 minutes SW of me so I'm spoiled. I have a second Rockler about 25 minutes away. OzarkJim - I just read yesterday that we are getting out 5th BassPro/Cabela's in 2023. That will give us 3 BPS, and 2 Cabela's in DFW. Cabela's is within walking distance of my house. I know you like outdoors stuff as much as I do.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I posted a project in the Slowcase today, for those who might be interested.


----------



## BB1

OzarkJim said:


> Don't know about you but the free shipping with MLCS is driving my business there. Rockler seems to have more knowledgeable people but charging more for shipping than a small purchase cost is getting me in the HABIT of ordering from their competitor. Once a habit is developed it will affect who a customer orders from for larger orders as well, I suspect.
> 
> I tend to look at Rockler first to figure out what I want as their website and search features usually get me to the right choice easier than MLCS. IF Rockler would improve their shipping costs my visits to MLCS would be less frequent. Although both companies offer some unique items.
> 
> What companies do you guys use for machine woodworking parts (Router bits and the like).


If you sign-up you can get free shipping with a $35 order with Rockler (if I'm remembering correctly...been a while since I placed an order...too long as I think about it😆)


----------



## EricFai

Rockler is always running discounts through e-mails, I get about 4 a week.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning

Drinking a lousy cup of coffee at the hotel. Got to get moving.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *I posted a project, for those who might be interested.*


*Beautiful work and for those who would like to see more of this fine art; then head over to Brian's project page to see more. *



















Projects - Precession


Keepsake box with Japanese lacquering technique




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* I have a 95 yr old Mom in Independent living living nearby. I refer to what you are doing as sacrifice for doing for your Mom, but you have to travel to do it and you get an Acorn for it...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> *I have a ShopSmith in the shop and purchased a router bit holder for it, 1/2" shank,*





EricFai said:


> *Still thinking about building a strip planked kayak or paddleboard.*


*Eric* I have always been interested in a/the Shop Smith so I looked it up. Is this what you are doing?









Also I found this Intro video showing how to use it for those interested...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Part 2- *Eric you have told me that you want to someday build a "boat" and with your skills you will be a Shipwright- keep us posted.... 🔨 😏


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> *Don't know about you but the free shipping with MLCS is driving my business there*


*That post mentioning those vendors brings back memories of my catalog "wish book" days..*. 😏


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya....Day #6 of the Chest cold.....my "regular" pills have been taken, will see about Brunch in a little bit. may head to a Veteran's Day Pancake & Sausage Breakfast this coming Friday...will depend on how this cold is doing....

52 sunny degrees outside.....


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Part 2- *Eric you have told me that you want to someday build a "boat" and with your skills you will be a Shipwright- keep us posted.... 🔨 😏


That is basicly the setup, except mine in a 1973 era machine.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

How many of you remember hiding in one of these? while your Mom was taking an impossibly long time "shopping."


----------



## Peteybadboy

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Petey-* I have a 95 yr old Mom in Independent living living nearby. I refer to what you are doing as sacrifice for doing for your Mom, but you have to travel to do it and you get an Acorn for it...
> 
> View attachment 3859969


thanks


----------



## Peteybadboy

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> How many of you remember hiding in one of these? while your Mom was taking an impossibly long time "shopping."
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859973


i have been in there


----------



## Peteybadboy

Mom bathroom being demoed and installed today. One day job is the goal


----------



## Peteybadboy

Watching the price is right with mom. Are my ears supposed to bleed?


----------



## splintergroup

OzarkJim said:


> Voted today. Looking forward to a break from politics!! Maybe the only flyers I will get for a while will be from Rockler, MLCS and Grizzly.........


Many of those flyers are nice glossy card stock, great for mixing up epoxy on. Can't see keeping anymore than a few dozen so I started tossing them back in January....


----------



## splintergroup

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> How many of you remember hiding in one of these? while your Mom was taking an impossibly long time "shopping."


I remember very well! Discovered that the more I did stuff like that, the faster she would complete the shopping.

Absolute worst was heading into the city for some shopping. I always wanted to hit the Radio Shack's but my heart always sank when she drove into the "Cloth World" lot. A mega store of cloth and sewing stuff, She, the avid sewer and me with no racks to hide in. Ever try to act interested while the clerk is cutting the next yard of cloth from her stacks of 10,000 bolts she just had to have?

Thinking I could have had revenge if instead of the Shack, I wanted to go to all the hardwood and tool stores


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Peteybadboy said:


> Watching the price is right with mom


Did they play Plinko?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

"cloth world..." that is just too funny.

I recall Mom and Us driving through the vibrant scenic ghettoes of Trenton, NJ, to go Sears; and we would come home with new Toughskins and Keds - which sucked, because we wanted to be cool like the rich kids and be sporty in Levis and Stan Smiths.


----------



## EricFai

I hated going sopping with my parents to get new outfits for the new school year. I was younger than my siblings and my parents were stuck in the 50's and 60's fashions.


----------



## splintergroup

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> "cloth world..." that is just too funny.
> 
> I recall Mom and Us driving through the vibrant scenic ghettoes of Trenton, NJ, to go Sears; and we would come home with new Toughskins and Keds - which sucked, because we wanted to be cool like the rich kids and be sporty in Levis and Stan Smiths.


I dug those Keds high tops. Hard to believe pro basketball players survived playing hoops with those.

Last thing any kid wanted was a new pair of cardboard-stiff Dickies.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

1940s









1950s









1970s










Those plaited mens pants from the 40s and 50s were kinda cool. Then the 60s happened.


----------



## EricFai

Strips and Palds.


----------



## Knockonit

shopped at the co op in douglas az, ugly memories of so called burlap jeans that lasted forever especially with a dozen patches, 
i have not worn jeans since i was 17, and am in my mid 70s and will say never will. 
didn't go to dept stores till my kids were born. still don't like them.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Did they play Plinko?


Ha. I never saw the games they now have on the show. She has the TV Game network on all the time. Seems stuck in the 70's and 80's


----------



## OzarkJim

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> 1940s
> 
> View attachment 3860003
> 
> 1950s
> 
> View attachment 3860004
> 
> 1970s
> 
> View attachment 3860005
> 
> 
> Those plaited mens pants from the 40s and 50s were kinda cool. Then the 60s happened.


Yep things got sorta weird thru the 60s and 70s. It's easy today though. Your pants don't have to fit you just need name brand underwear (rolling my eyes).......


----------



## OzarkJim

Knockonit said:


> shopped at the co op in douglas az, ugly memories of so called burlap jeans that lasted forever especially with a dozen patches,
> i have not worn jeans since i was 17, and am in my mid 70s and will say never will.
> didn't go to dept stores till my kids were born. still don't like them.


I am the other way around. I love my jeans. Even jean jackets and shirts. I had to wear kakis and dress shirts (when not FRC for field days) to work so I guess that explains it.


----------



## OzarkJim

Starting the upper kitchen cabs with the corner. Red oak and doing it the old fashioned way on table saw as opposed to the CNC. That will likely change once we get the large CNC built. For sure I wish I already had the panel saw built!!!! Real pain to have to lift full sheets up on a table and use one of the track saws. But I promised the wife that her kitchen cabs would be installed before Thanksgiving!! No time to upgrade shop at the moment although we did sneak in the miter saw cab before we got going on the kitchen LOL. 

Our old house is way out of square and that is why you will notice the cabinet has a small angled piece in the back corner. Allows some adjustment to compensate for any issues. I actually built the lower cabs in place because the granite coutertop was already in place. That again allowed for out of square walls. Not sure who built the house but there have been times when I thought we would have been better off to tear it down and start over instead of remodeling!!! Didn't help that the house got hit by a tornado shortly after I purchased it (ripped half the roof off ($30K damage). 

IF I had my choice I would have built a two story Timber Frame style house but with wood boxed steel beams (because I am very comfortable with building with steel). Sort of a barn-damium type construction but with exposed boxed beams if that makes sense. Think ski lodge styling but hidden steel beam strength.


----------



## northwoodsman

OzarkJim said:


> But I promised the wife that her kitchen cabs would be installed before Thanksgiving!!


 So how comfortable is that 5th wheel?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, Jim, looking on the bright side, if your house has been hit by a tornado, chances of it getting hit by a tornado again are like .005% lower, or something. Gotta be happy with those odds!


----------



## OzarkJim

Very comfortable. 42' and 4 slides. Surprisingly easy to tow since it is a 5th wheel though and when you're rolling down the interstate the length doesn't matter much. Although the fuel mileage does stink LOL. We spent two years in it full time (I have no desire to full time again)!


----------



## OzarkJim

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> So, Jim, looking on the bright side, if your house has been hit by a tornado, chances of it getting hit by a tornado again are like .005% lower, or something. Gotta be happy with those odds!


We decidedly live in a tornado alley. At work they had a map of the tornados in Arkansas for last 100 years and there was a LOT of them right thru this general area! Just another reason to build stuff to Oilfield standards!


----------



## northwoodsman

OzarkJim said:


> Very comfortable. 42' and 4 slides. Surprisingly easy to tow since it is a 5th wheel though and when you're rolling down the interstate the length doesn't matter much. Although the fuel mileage does stink LOL. We spent two years in it full time (I have no desire to full time again)!


Jim, I think you missed my attempt at humor. You have 14 days to finish your kitchen or you may be sleeping in the 5th wheel. OR you may want to invite some LJ buddies to come give you a hand you could put them up in that rig for a few days.


----------



## OzarkJim

northwoodsman said:


> Jim, I think you missed my attempt at humor. You have 14 days to finish your kitchen or you may be sleeping in the 5th wheel. OR you may want to invite some LJ buddies to come give you a hand you could put them up in that rig for a few days.


Well if you have to stay in the doghouse at least try to make it a comfortable one LOL......


----------



## OzarkJim

One of two upper cabs that will wing off of corner cab. Still have face frames and doors to do. Shelves adjustable in these.










Corner cab has fixed shelf. Thought about a lazy susan but decided against it.
















Experimenting with Shaker stiles and bead board panel but not sure I like the mixed wood species look. I have seen this before where they went with light colored center panel contrasting against the frame. Hmmmm......not sure if I like the look but it does sorta match with the beadboard paneling we plan to use on walls and ceiling of kitchen/living room. Then again maybe colors will match well enough if we go with two coats of stain on the panel. 
Anyone one else tried this sort of combo?


----------



## EricFai

Can't say that I have, Small projects using different woods maybe.


----------



## northwoodsman

Not digging the dark colors Jim. With those two contrasting woods I'd try a clear coat. It will make the colors pop. What do your counters tops look like? How about the bottom cabinets? Go to General Finishes website and check out their design center. They have great products that are easy to find, easy to use, and they have great ideas.


----------



## OzarkJim

We have two router tables setup which helps speed up running rails and stiles. Both of these machines will eventually get enclosed roll around cabinets. Have considered setting them up either side by side or back to back in a single cabinet but not quite sure how to make that work yet....... Maybe just run identical plates and motors so we can just swap them out on oen table? 
Both run Bosch 1617 motors. Rick has the better Incra fence and Jessem lift (I'll get there eventually). Although a Shaper or two are definitely in the plans at some point.


----------



## OzarkJim

northwoodsman said:


> Not digging the dark colors Jim. With those two contrasting woods I'd try a clear coat. It will make the colors pop. What do your counters tops look like? How about the bottom cabinets?


Yeah, I was a little turned off on the dark color, but the BOSS says she likes it.........At least she doesn't want to cover the wood with paint (almost sacrilege to me!). I would lean more towards a Cherry if going dark. Or maybe a natural cedar and pine combo?? Good thing is doors are easy to switch out and I am certainly not above tearing it all out and starting over to get the right look. That is the great thing about having a shop with the right machines to turn things out fast.

The countertops are a grayish/brown sort of looking Granite. Fairly common colors that I have seen in other houses. We went with an underhung deep double sink in a dark bark brown color with the antique dark bronze fixtures. Appliances are all SST. Sorta going for country chic look as we live in the country. I do really like the look of bead board paneling for walls. Particularly if you combine it with same on ceiling, both light color with darker trim. That would sort of match up with the cabinet look. Although, I am wondering if Cedar would look better as the trim and on the door frames........


----------



## OzarkJim

We don't even have the face frames and doors on these yet and they are already filling up LOL. Desperate for the storage so we can make room on the worktables!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

I edited my earlier post. Check out the General Finishes Design Center for ideas.


----------



## OzarkJim

northwoodsman said:


> I edited my earlier post. Check out the General Finishes Design Center for ideas.


Will do. That is what I like about LJ. Got folks on here that can throw out ideas and places to get additional ideas or supplies.


----------



## bandit571

Well..there is always Witch's Brew Stain.....


----------



## bandit571

There is currently a TALL glass of Ice Cold Tonic & Gin sitting on my desk.....waiting to see how it affects my barely there sore throat....
Tomorrow, I 'll IF my "get-n-go" has returned....did not do a bloody thing all day....


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> There is currently a TALL glass of Ice Cold Tonic & Gin sitting on my desk.....waiting to see how it affects my barely there sore throat....
> Tomorrow, I 'll IF my "get-n-go" has returned....did not do a bloody thing all day....


Some folks will use any excuse to drink LOL....
My throat is starting to feel a little scratchy too LOL.......


----------



## EricFai

Bandit it sounds like you might be on the recovery side of that nasty cold / flu.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## Peteybadboy

one more day in NJ. Moved my flight to tomorrow to avoid TS Nicole.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Peteybadboy

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3860072


Yup that slide bar with the shower head is what I am thinking of. Plenty of grab bars installed already. Needs shower matts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America...*

*I'll leave you guys with this one...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Amazon is where I bought most of my stuff for my Mom's setup...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Small study suggests money can buy happiness — for households earning up to $123,000







*








Money can buy happiness for households earning up to $123,000, study suggests


In a six-month experiment, people who received cash transfers of $10,000 generally reported feeling happier than people who did not receive the payment.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL

*you think ??*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

John Smith_inFL said:


> *you think ??*


*Matthew 6:19-21*
*Treasures in Heaven*
_* “Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moths and vermin destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moths and vermin do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also."*_


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...slept in, today..despite Uncle Charles best efforts to get me moving around....pills taken....might see about a spot of Lunch...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Peteybadboy

John Smith_inFL said:


> *you think ??*


John, how are you doing with TS Nicole?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is one for our Top Max wherever you are... 
*Campaign to extend Idaho's western border gains more Oregon support*


https://www.union-bulletin.com/news/national/campaign-to-extend-idahos-western-border-gains-more-oregon-support/article_b7b6fe31-b2f3-5c0a-99c7-9044872493d9.html


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Breathing!
That is what should buy happiness
Yet we take it for granted.
A day without pain (physical) is also nice.
I havent had one of those for few months now, and next time I do, I am going to enjoy it and be thankful.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I wonder if this guy is thankful?


----------



## EricFai

Be Thankful every day for what we have.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron I hope all is well and keep safe in GA...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I could see some use for this...







*


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Small study suggests money can buy happiness — for households earning up to $123,000
> View attachment 3860076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money can buy happiness for households earning up to $123,000, study suggests
> 
> 
> In a six-month experiment, people who received cash transfers of $10,000 generally reported feeling happier than people who did not receive the payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


What is the old saying: "I've been rich and I have been poor. Rich is better". LOL

But as others here have indicated, wealth can be counted in many ways. No doubt it is nice not to have to worry about your finances for sure ((although I know a LOT of rich folks that do anyway). But that pales in comparison to your health and well being of you and those you love!!

Likewise, being happy is affected by many factors. To me living on a rural estate in my home state of Arkansas ranks very high on the make me happy chart!! Having a great wife that takes good care of me also ranks high! Everyone in my close family circle being healthy certainly ranks high. Being wise enough to realize how good I have it also contributes to happiness! God has blessed me many fold!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> *But that pales in comparison to your health and well being of you and those you love!!*


*+1 on this and your post...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is a handy tool that I own but I have not used it for its full potential. Yet when I need it it sure is handy and helpful...







*








Tips for Using an Oscillating Tool


An oscillating saw is a tool you shouldn't be without. The oscillation is very slight and very fast, so it feels more like vibration.




www.familyhandyman.com


----------



## Peteybadboy

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> I wonder if this guy is thankful?
> 
> View attachment 3860091


The Pfricks. Congress will be on this, unless the campaign funds are from Pfizer. The public needs to hear about this.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Here is a handy tool that I own but I have not used it for its full potential. Yet when I need it it sure is handy and helpful...
> View attachment 3860096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips for Using an Oscillating Tool
> 
> 
> An oscillating saw is a tool you shouldn't be without. The oscillation is very slight and very fast, so it feels more like vibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.familyhandyman.com


DW that is an awesome tool. A lot of jobs for that one.


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Here is a handy tool that I own but I have not used it for its full potential. Yet when I need it it sure is handy and helpful...
> View attachment 3860096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips for Using an Oscillating Tool
> 
> 
> An oscillating saw is a tool you shouldn't be without. The oscillation is very slight and very fast, so it feels more like vibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.familyhandyman.com


I have one of these and youcan get different types of bladed to use in it other than cutting wood. Metal cutting blades, drywall jab saw, groute removing blade, sanding triangles. All depends on the blade.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have one of those oscillating tools too, a Bosch, bought for one specific operation on a job - and havent used it since. Nice to know have it, if/when I need it.

Speaking of Bosch, did you guys know that Bosch has a Car Division, and is working out all sorts of new tech for autos? Take that - Festool! HA!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *Take that - Festool!*


*Festool may not make the cars but they are there for them in the repair shop... Wonder if the Duck has one of these?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I haven't seen anything from Bandit lately; time for a rerun... Post #131

It begins here...








............................................






*


----------



## EricFai

I did see a morning post from him today over on the Good Morning Thread. Talking about removing some clamps and seeing about a slipper stand.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning from NJ

time to go home. Flight at 1230.

DW I like the thing on the festool "dust extractor" peg board, place to hang your sander. I have not seen that before.


----------



## EricFai

Safe travels Petey, I'm getting the rain from Nicole today here in Upstate South Carolina.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning no school today... Veterans Day*


----------



## EricFai

Have a great folks, Happy Veteran's Day to all of Our Vet's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....F R I D A Y!

Feeling about 90% cured, this morning.....Boss is all bent out of shape....she had drop her phone into the bathtub, last night....her phone is now dead. 

Never made it to the shop, yesterday. Didn't really feel like it...might try later, today? 

Pills taken, 57 rainy, cloudy, ugly degrees outside the windows....."Good Infantry Weather" Chance of snow this weekend?


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> Morning to ya....F R I D A Y!
> 
> Feeling about 90% cured, this morning.....Boss is all bent out of shape....she had drop her phone into the bathtub, last night....her phone is now dead.
> 
> Never made it to the shop, yesterday. Didn't really feel like it...might try later, today?
> 
> Pills taken, 57 rainy, cloudy, ugly degrees outside the windows....."Good Infantry Weather" Chance of snow this weekend?


Good to hear your recovering!

Long shot but bury the phone in a bowl of rice. The rice will suck the moisture out and if your lucky it will work again. Best if done quickly of course.


----------



## northwoodsman

OzarkJim said:


> Good to hear your recovering!
> 
> Long shot but bury the phone in a bowl of rice. The rice will suck the moisture out and if your lucky it will work again. Best if done quickly of course.


Uncooked rice!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *...Boss is all bent out of shape....she had drop her phone into the bathtub, last night....her phone is now dead.*


Serious issue and a lot to think about for my self and others. I use Trac Phone and should I loose it or the phone goes bad then what do I do? I need my phone and I can't have an identical phone with the same number with the* app setup right away*. It is not like a second cordless drill available to start up and continue... What ever happened to the payphone with has disappeared...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Serious issue and a lot to think about for my self and others. I use Trac Phone and should I loose it or the phone goes bad then what do I do? I need my phone and I can't have an identical phone with the same number with the* app setup right away*. It is not like a second cordless drill available to start up and continue... What ever happened to the payphone with has disappeared...
> View attachment 3860157


With no phone booths how does Superman change?????

I remember drive up pay phones!! Used them a lot when in the field.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim what about Dr. Who?







*


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


>


Well that is good information!! And the results surprised me. Although it makes sense that moving warm dry air would dehydrate something quickly. I suspect everyone on this forum would have a shop vac!! 

I think the most important thing is to get the phone out of the water really quick and start the drying process right away!! So going with what you have in hand is important (we don't have a cat so cat litter is not a quick option, but we have two shop vacs) Just common sense.


----------



## bandit571

insured phone..except for Water Damage..had to replace with a brand new phone, with an upgrade, of course.

any and all data on the wet phone was lost, of course....

Ham & Provolone Cheese on a toasted English Muffin, for lunch...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, how do you fix a broken pizza?

With tomato paste.

Sorry, thats all I got.

Didnt get my dose of Siesta today; am a shade cranky too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

If we could only get politicians to fix things that easy!!!


----------



## bandit571

Puttering around in the shop, finally....








Was a bit busy...tablesaw to make one cross cut..








Reset the mitre gauge for 2 more cuts..








81 degrees? Hmmm...








Then the bandsaw to cut out for the feet....one edge needed a little work...








To even things out a bit.

Thanks to me wearing a sweatshirt...am now a sweaty mess...even with the shop fan turned on..me.

Think that will be enough for the first day back in the shop......will see how tomorrow turns out.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3860163


Drill a couple holes in the bottom too - no more Garbage Water!!!

Link, youtube. Homer Simpson, garbage water.
"Didnt ya learn anything from Love Day?"
"That was yesterday, Moron."

Garbage water - the Simpsons


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tie tonight... 😏 














*


----------



## bandit571

Weather was too nasty for the Fire Pit to get lit....windy and rainy....yuck...


----------



## EricFai

Had rain here through later afternoon, decent temps tomorow then the cold starts in here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> *Had rain here through later afternoon*


*I imagine that you are glad that you got the deck project finished?*


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *I imagine that you are glad that you got the deck project finished?*


Yes, I am. the patio door was installed the first of the week. Inspection has been called, but it will be next week.

So I have had some shop time the past few days. A couple of Christmas gifts. and measuring up the table saw to build a larger surface for the table top. I want something wider and deeper. May start on that over the weekend, and try to run the duct over to the saw cabinet (under floor).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Movie night at the Woodshed...*


----------



## EricFai

Nifty for a lost spanner wrench.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*There is even a "Ted" in laser files!!!







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Movie night at the Woodshed...*


BUT a spanner wrench does that too!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is called - Stealth by Bureaucrat. The English middle class is about to get juiced. Again.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Dense fog this am.

Where is Topa?

Got home last night, fell asleep around 7pm. Woke up 430 am. Get the dawgs outa the crate and the boy pees on a living room chair. Think he might have been mad at me for being away? He never does that. 

Think I should bring out a Mahagony slab and start sanding it for a table for the Childrens hospital auction. Not sure of the interest level on such a large item. (Not everyone's style either)

Got 3 sets of solar powered Christmas delivered while I was up in NJ. Yes, the exterior illumination continues. Not sure where I will deploy them yet. 

It's good to be home.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- *It is only starting...😒


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Peteybadboy said:


> *Think he might have been mad at me for being away?*


*Could be possible animals do have emotions...*


Peteybadboy said:


> *Yes, the exterior illumination continues. Not sure where I will deploy them yet.*











*Coincidentally. I found and watched this You Tube video on Christmas lighting... Many years ago I was into outdoor decorations...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Peteybadboy said:


> *Where is Topa?*


*I post Top Max thinking of you periodically a with my "Nite" messages...*

*"Top Max gone but not forgotten"







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Petey, I think Topa is ill, maybe seriously. Hope not! Hope I am wrong. This isnt the first time he has been AWOL for awhile.

DW - well, it think that began around about 1963, but yes, things seem to be accelerating.


----------



## OzarkJim

Very light dusting of snow here in North Arkansas. Very unusual this early in the year. This is view from the master bathroom. You can see the waterfall in the background that the house was built to face. There is a covered but open private porch for owners off the master bath (morning coffee porch when weather is a bit warmer). There is a 16x30 (guessing) sunroom off the kitchen on top floor of same side with similar view and I just built a spa room with hot tub and shower downstairs that will have the same view once I install the picture window. Squirrels, Turkey and Deer are all on the payroll.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Beautiful...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tattoo or "ink" as it is referred to today can be found in ancient Egypt...








Archaeologists discovered two female mummies in Egypt that feature tattoos on their lower backs. The lotus flowers in this image symbolize rebirth and the goats are for good luck. The center Eye of Horus represents protection and health*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Want to feel younger? New research from the University of Michigan suggests you may want to invest in some weights and begin a strength training course. According to a recent study, weak muscles could be just as influential on your longterm health as smoking cigarettes! 








Strength training key to long life? Weak muscles 'could be the new smoking' when it comes to healthy aging


Want to feel younger? New research from the University of Michigan suggests you may want to invest in some weights and begin a strength training course.




studyfinds.org


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....pills taken...Salami & Provolone Cheese on a Toasted English Muffin for 2nd Breakfast.


Boss is trying to restore all of her old contacts onto her new phone. 

34 cloudy, rainy degrees outside...yuck. Rain has changed over to snow, until it hits the ground..HUMBUG!
Looking out the south window, near the computer desk...








Starting to stick....
Looking out my Back Door..








HUMBUG


----------



## EricFai

DW, red dyes were lead I beleive.

Bandit, I don't miss that white stuff at all.


----------



## moke

The wet phone thing posted is flawed.....the faster something dries, the more residue is left from the minerals in the chips. By drying it slower it allows those minerals to evaporate/dissipate with the water. I had a Camera store and studio for 43 years. We contracted with a family for Camera Repair and rented them space. He always said to put it in a sock and put it in rice or just do nothing except leave it out. On the down side he said that in only 5 to 10% of the time would it ever recover and even in those times they would have glitches. Cameras and lenses use a dry lubricant called "Balsam". If the liquid reached the lubricated parts it is all over.
Generally he said it was uneconomical to repair a camera that took a tumble into water and would not take them in to be looked at.

We kept them around until 2015 or so, but I have to tell you it was an awful business....repair was expensive and people were mad a good share of the time. He retired as he was of that age, and we were all happy. Camera repair is now almost a lost art. THeyr are no repair facilites in Iowa any more, and maybe 5 in IL.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

moke said:


> The wet phone thing posted is flawed.....the faster something dries, the more residue is left from the minerals in the chips. By drying it slower it allows those minerals to evaporate/dissipate with the water. I had a Camera store and studio for 43 years. We contracted with a family for Camera Repair and rented them space. He always said to put it in a sock and put it in rice or just do nothing except leave it out. On the down side he said that in only 5 to 10% of the time would it ever recover and even in those times they would have glitches. Cameras and lenses use a dry lubricant called "Balsam". If the liquid reached the lubricated parts it is all over.
> Generally he said it was uneconomical to repair a camera that took a tumble into water and would not take them in to be looked at.
> 
> We kept them around until 2015 or so, but I have to tell you it was an awful business....repair was expensive and people were mad a good share of the time. He retired as he was of that age, and we were all happy. Camera repair is now almost a lost art. THeyr are no repair facilites in Iowa any more, and maybe 5 in IL.....


Yep. For the most part we live in a throwaway society. Particularly when it comes to electronics. Sadly, electronics is in a lot of things it used to not be in (cars, refrigerators etc....).


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3860249


No no no. The Turkey gets his turn BEFORE the guy in the red suit!!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Tattoo or "ink" as it is referred to today can be found in ancient Egypt...
> View attachment 3860233
> 
> Archaeologists discovered two female mummies in Egypt that feature tattoos on their lower backs. The lotus flowers in this image symbolize rebirth and the goats are for good luck. The center Eye of Horus represents protection and health*


Ah the ancient trash patch.


----------



## splintergroup

moke said:


> The wet phone thing posted is flawed.....the faster something dries, the more residue is left from the minerals in the chips. By drying it slower it allows those minerals to evaporate/dissipate with the water. I had a Camera store and studio for 43 years. We contracted with a family for Camera Repair and rented them space. He always said to put it in a sock and put it in rice or just do nothing except leave it out. On the down side he said that in only 5 to 10% of the time would it ever recover and even in those times they would have glitches. Cameras and lenses use a dry lubricant called "Balsam". If the liquid reached the lubricated parts it is all over.
> Generally he said it was uneconomical to repair a camera that took a tumble into water and would not take them in to be looked at.
> 
> We kept them around until 2015 or so, but I have to tell you it was an awful business....repair was expensive and people were mad a good share of the time. He retired as he was of that age, and we were all happy. Camera repair is now almost a lost art. THeyr are no repair facilites in Iowa any more, and maybe 5 in IL.....


My first "good" camera was a used Canon A-1 I bought in the early 80's. Was their flagship 35mm a few years before I believe.
Anyhoo, took a dive with it while backpacking. Still seemed to work but when I went to pick up the slides from the developer, he gave me the what for about one roll that had moisture in it (oops)

Sent the body off for a factory refresh and came back fine. Still have it (somewhere). It used RTL electronics (preceeder to TTL for you geeks who remember  )


----------



## OzarkJim

splintergroup said:


> My first "good" camera was a used Canon A-1 I bought in the early 80's. Was their flagship 35mm a few years before I believe.
> Anyhoo, took a dive with it while backpacking. Still seemed to work but when I went to pick up the slides from the developer, he gave me the what for about one roll that had moisture in it (oops)
> 
> Sent the body off for a factory refresh and came back fine. Still have it (somewhere). It used RTL electronics (preceeder to TTL for you geeks who remember  )


I'm asking this honestly: With the exception of telephoto capabilities is there any real reason to use a dedicated camera in light of phone capabilities today? Aren't the cameras even digital today?


----------



## splintergroup

A phone camera is an amazing device, but a purpose built camera is far more flexible.
"Mega pixels" is basically a meaningless term as there are far more important spec's to consider.

Anyway, depends on how serious you are about absolute quality. For most people a phone camera will be fine for 95% of their needs. Pushing that last 5% is where things get expensive


----------



## splintergroup

Peteybadboy said:


> Ah the ancient trash patch.


Or as they are known 'round here: Tramp Stamp!


----------



## OzarkJim

splintergroup said:


> A phone camera is an amazing device, but a purpose built camera is far more flexible.
> "Mega pixels" is basically a meaningless term as there are far more important spec's to consider.
> 
> Anyway, depends on how serious you are about absolute quality. For most people a phone camera will be fine for 95% of their needs. Pushing that last 5% is where things get expensive


Yeah I kinda figured we were at that point with camera technology. I know that for serious photographers taking commercial pictures there still seems to be a market for the really high end stuff. But seems like the masses left the dedicated cameras for cell phones several years ago. 

I subscribe to the accuracy thru volume approach. I take 10 pictures of the same scene and one is bound to look ok LOL. That is the big advantage of digital over film for sure. But I am the other way around with woodworking......


----------



## EricFai

Shop time today was working on some Christmas gifts.

While glue was drying on those, I worked on the Table Saw extensions, to make the surface larger. 54" x 36" since I have placed it on a larger and sturdy stand. I cut the frame members and fit everything together, need to drill some mounting holes for the wings to each side and the holes to attach the fence support. Then I can glue and screw it all together and add some 1/4" plywood to the top, I created a lip for that to sit in. I had to design it with a space between the back of the saw and the back table to allow the fence to lock in place.


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Shop time today was working on some Christmas gifts.
> 
> While glue was drying on those, I worked on the Table Saw extensions, to make the surface larger. 54" x 36" since I have placed it on a larger and sturdy stand. I cut the frame members and fit everything together, need to drill some mounting holes for the wings to each side and the holes to attach the fence support. Then I can glue and screw it all together and add some 1/4" plywood to the top, I created a lip for that to sit in. I had to design it with a space between the back of the saw and the back table to allow the fence to lock in place.
> 
> View attachment 3860268


I love to see machinery related projects!! 

We needed longer fences on our table saws so we replaced the OEM Shop Fox fences with extended Vega micro adjust fences as you may recall. The Vega fences have mounting plates for tables but don't come with material for the tables themselves. And the mounting bolts on the back rail don't allow the fence to be dropped out of the way of the miter slot on the table. So, we have our work cut out for us modifying the back rail, dropping the rail itself and then installing a table. 

We plan to use white melamine for a table top to match our outfeed tables. And at some point we will either build out wood cabinets underneath the extension or buy tool boxes to roll under it. I am leaning towards the tool boxes as that is an area where we might need access to on occasion and I would rather not have to move the saw itself to work on it. 

On a related note, I saw a really great infeed table setup while I was vacationing at Orange Beach, Alabama. It was an accordion style retractable roller system on wheels. Looked like a great way to go as it could be moved and extended or shortened as needed. `I'll try to find the brand name again. 

I currently use an adjustable height heavy worktable on wheels that I bought at Lowe's or Home Depot. It works ok but rollers would be even better. 

In the past, I have used hospital bedside tables as infeed and even built a board to sit on top with ball bearing type rollers. But admittedly those tables are a bit too flimsy for heavy sheet goods and the ball bearing rollers were problematic as it made it difficult to keep stock pushed up against fence.


----------



## EricFai

This setup is for an old 1962 era Craftsman, so I am making due with what I have.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> This setup is for an old 1962 era Craftsman, so I am making due with what I have.


For many years I used a similar saw circa 1950s and updated the motor and fence. That is one of the reasons why I enjoy the pics from your posts.


----------



## OzarkJim

Heck it wasn't that many years ago I was making do with a cheap Ryobi table saw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lunch with my Mom then shop time finishing another batch of "pocket angles"...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite







*


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> For many years I used a similar saw circa 1950s and updated the motor and fence. That is one of the reasons why I enjoy the pics from your posts.


I like the older tools, and more so when they are tunned up and work like they should. It is nice to set a fence and get a Parrell cut or using a miter gauge and get a 90* cut. So yea I'm an old school type of guy, I don't need the new fancy tools to create my projects.

I'll keep posting.


----------



## OzarkJim

The white table in this picture is what we are using at the moment for infeed. It has wheels but is very stable with right size top. Got it at Home Depot for less than $200 as I recall. It is height adjustable with a crank on the edge. Been super handy, even use it to move sheet goods around sometimes (real nice for unloading your truck, adjust to height and just slide sheets out of truck and onto table). 
Only thing I don't like is the crank position. You can't turn it but half a turn at a time due to top half of turn being above level of tables top if you have sheet goods extended over edge. 
Wife liked it so much she stole my first one for her craft room LOL.

We plan to eventually replace it with accordion style roller table I mentioned earlier though. At that point, the table may well become a light duty workbench of some kind. Or the wife might steal this one too LOL........


----------



## Peteybadboy

Golf today Boys v Girls

Got into the shop yesterday. Drawers in the spindle sander cabinet. Head is clear after visit w mom and the town hall meeting on the hurricane response and charges were discussed.

Hope to catch some of the NY Giants game later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

But there is another demographic that is struggling with putting down their devices: Baby boomers. Smartphones came into their lives late, but they were quickly won over. Now some of their children say they are hooked, staring at their screens constantly, even when they should be paying attention to their own grandchildren. Two-thirds of boomers own a smartphone and about 6 in 10 are on social media



Baby boomers can’t stop staring at their phones


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Glory days: Most seniors agree that their 20s or 30s were the happiest years of their lives*








Glory days: Most seniors agree that their 20s or 30s were the happiest years of their lives


A survey of 2,000 Americans 65 and older found that 36 percent wish they had the knowledge that they have today about different areas of life.




studyfinds.org


----------



## moke

splintergroup said:


> My first "good" camera was a used Canon A-1 I bought in the early 80's. Was their flagship 35mm a few years before I believe.
> Anyhoo, took a dive with it while backpacking. Still seemed to work but when I went to pick up the slides from the developer, he gave me the what for about one roll that had moisture in it (oops)
> 
> Sent the body off for a factory refresh and came back fine. Still have it (somewhere). It used RTL electronics (preceeder to TTL for you geeks who remember  )


I sold tons of the "A" series cameras. THe A-1 was definitely the flagship of that line. They were great Cameras! We sold two AE-1 to all the others combined. Long about the early 2000's they developed a problem in the shutter. The ones that were used a lot were fine the ones that not used as much developed a drag in a dampening piston, which eventually killed the camera. They came into the repair in groves.

Ozarkman, Cell phones take ok photos, but they are not what the companies claim they are. They claim 16, 20 and now even 24 megapixels. That is just not true.....they use an old technology called interpilation software. It enhances the image to what they consider the final megapixel count of that 16 to 24. In reality it takes a 2 or 4 megapixel image and puts in pixels where the software thinks they should go. The problem with that is the edge of something in the photo, for example a building in front of a yellow wall......sometimes it assigns that pixel to the building and sometimes as it traverses up the side of the building to the wall.....that results in an unsharp edge image under any sort of enlargement. It s really pretty obvious. The Cameras have improved, but they still a LONNNNNG ways from an image taken by a camera. I don't know the new specs but back in iphone 8's they were less than 2 megs images and 10's were a bit over 2 pre-software manipulation.

I have carried a Camera with me my whole life. Since I was in my early teens....I am tired of carrying them. In the last 20 years I always had assistants, but on vacation, my wife refused to carry anything.....LOL We have a "wall of fame" in our family room and hallway that consists of 8x10 to 11x14 canvas photos of our vacations with a text overlay. At a certain point I quit taking them with a a DSLR and went to using my cell......the cell phone photos are not great...so I went to carrying a point and shoot, and they greatly improved..... Now don't get me wrong cell phones are great for parties and most everything.....just nothing that is to be enlarged. 

Interpolation Software was developed by NASA for info bursts of info that satellites would send down.....it worked great in the old days (70 and 80's) and was widely used when DSLR's were smaller megapixels. In 1984 at the Olympics Canon introduced a 3 meg DSLR for 10,000.00. The took the photos at the Olympics, used NASA's interpolation Software on some powerful computers (for that day) and the images were stunning. Film quality....of course at that time the software was controlled by the DOD and not sold to the public, which Canon failed to mention......We never sold any of those Cameras thank God..there was considerable blow back. I actually had a similar one a couple years later that was an 8 meg that was very nice and yeilded great photos that we enlarged to 16x20 regularly. I used it at weddings for 3 or 4 years before moving up in pixels size. I liked to try things.....at one point we would bring a second photographer that would shoot with the digital and edit it on a lap top and put it into a boiler plater little power point and showed it at the reception following the meal. We did it for maybe 2 years. We got 999.00 for that and sold it maybe 5 or six times total.....which paid for the camera.....logistically it was a huge PITA......Then in 2006 we went filmless, shut our color labs down and never looked back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....cold is 98% GONE....pills taken, may wait until Brunch for food....about half of the snow has melted away..


----------



## moke

yesterday we went to a little grilling seminar. It was on Prime rib...I wanted to learn, but really like the samples! As we sat outside in 35 degree weather and 20 mph winds on metal chairs, It began to snow these HUGE flakes.....My wife was trooper and stuck it out to the end....and even bought me some new grates!


----------



## EricFai

DW, It's instant gratification now days.


----------



## bandit571

Sun keeps trying to peak out of the clouds...warmed up to 33 degrees, now......


----------



## EricFai

Looks like Old Man Winter is coming early.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Winter in AZ I look forward to it. Watch all the snow storms on TV... 👴 😏*


















Five of Michigan's Most Memorable Snowstorms


Five of Michigan's Most Memorable Snowstorms




grandpashorters.com




*I was there #3,#4 and #5...*


----------



## OzarkJim

Going to make two apologies here. 
Mike,
I did not intend to sound like I was running down professional cameras or photographers. Only suggesting that cell phones seem to have replaced the instamatic camera of yesterday. I respect your craft. That sort of comment is odd coming from someone that defends using machines for their woodworking!

And I want to apologize to everyone for the way I sometimes one up other folk's post. I don't do it in a malicious way, but it is a bad trait I have none the less. I also tend to brag too much on my shop. I hope everyone understands that comes from being very excited and proud of being able to build a dream that I worked for all my 63 years. 

I have been bullied on LJ (which is hard to deal with when your 6'2" and not used to it in person). I never want to bully anyone else. And I am certainly not trying to suggest that I am better than anyone else.


----------



## Knockonit

the ''mob'' is sometimes hard to take, but life happens, and well its the internet, and who gives a rats patoozey

rj in az


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> And I want to apologize to everyone for the way I sometimes one up other folk's post. I don't do it in a malicious way, but it is a bad trait I have none the less. I also tend to brag too much on my shop. I hope everyone understands that comes from being very excited and proud of being able to build a dream that* I worked for all my 63 years*.


That explains it- "63" You are a youngster here... 👴  IMO I don't see you one-upping and as for your shop posts very enjoyable to see. Chill and as the saying goes,_ "share the love , share the knowledge"_...


----------



## bandit571

Was going along quite nicely in the shop...until a small splinter decided to go up under a fingernail.  Which brought the 1 hour shoptime to a close...just need to process the pictures in a bit...stay tuned...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Acorns are waiting...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hearing you guys comment about how cold it is over there, makes me glad I am not there. Did start up a fire in the woodstove tonight, first of the season, though it isnt really all that chilly.

I use a Cannon EOS 550D. Is that a good camera? I dont know. Good enough for what I use it for. It has a centering grid in the viewer, kinda like a rifle scope - I like that. And Made In Japan!


----------



## EricFai

bandit571 said:


> Was going along quite nicely in the shop...until a small splinter decided to go up under a fingernail.  Which brought the 1 hour shoptime to a close...just need to process the pictures in a bit...stay tuned...


That smarts, been there.


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Winter in AZ I look forward to it. Watch all the snow storms on TV... 👴 😏*
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five of Michigan's Most Memorable Snowstorms
> 
> 
> Five of Michigan's Most Memorable Snowstorms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandpashorters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was there #3,#4 and #5...*


I was there for #4, weeks vacation from school as a teenager. #5 digging the driveway out to go nowhere.


----------



## bandit571

Blanks for a shelf...








Needed jointed for a glue up...








Set this aside...lay out and cut a profile in the top of the sides...








Then cut the other to match....needs a handle made?








About 4 holes, then connect the holes...was a bit rough looking, so...








Drill press as a drum sander....








Laid out the dados for the shelf..
Waiting on the shelf to dry.....will try to mill the dados later...








Debating on whether to add a back to this...so the slippers don't just slide out the back...and whether a second shelf will be needed..
Stay tuned..


----------



## bandit571

35 degrees outside, right now....and we have snow flurries? Blame it all on "Lake Effect"


----------



## EricFai

Hey Bandit, what about just installing a piece about an inch high in the back to prevent them from slipping off?


----------



## EricFai

bandit571 said:


> 35 degrees outside, right now....and we have snow flurries? Blame it all on "Lake Effect"


Got to love those lake effect snows, always brings so much more.


----------



## OzarkJim

The cold here is playing heck with the diesels. Time for new batteries (two) in the 1 ton dually and block heaters on it and the tractor. Now if I can just remember where I put the block heater I bought but never installed..........

We usually only get a week of ice or snow that sticks. Certainly not the kind of stuff you yankees get. I would have to go into hibernation any further north! Snow this early in the year is really rare for this area.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## splintergroup

EricFai said:


> Got to love those lake effect snows, always brings so much more.


Dad was a Cleveland native. Heard stories about sitting in the bleachers watching the Browns play and the windy blast coming off the lake in December. Not for me! Being a SW lad, I do enjoy the rain and snow since it is rare and I always said it's easier to keep warm that to keep cool.


----------



## moke

OzarkJim said:


> Going to make two apologies here.
> Mike,
> I did not intend to sound like I was running down professional cameras or photographers. Only suggesting that cell phones seem to have replaced the instamatic camera of yesterday. I respect your craft. That sort of comment is odd coming from someone that defends using machines for their woodworking!
> 
> And I want to apologize to everyone for the way I sometimes one up other folk's post. I don't do it in a malicious way, but it is a bad trait I have none the less. I also tend to brag too much on my shop. I hope everyone understands that comes from being very excited and proud of being able to build a dream that I worked for all my 63 years.
> 
> I have been bullied on LJ (which is hard to deal with when your 6'2" and not used to it in person). I never want to bully anyone else. And I am certainly not trying to suggest that I am better than anyone else.


Jim, I in no way thought you were running down my craft or trying to one up any thing....and if I responded like I did, I need to apologize. Cell phones are the thing of the 21 st century... folks are going to use what ever is easiest...we all have one on us...and most folks don't realize that they are set up like they are....like I said, I am sick of carrying equipment myself. I also never got that you were bragging about your shop...maybe I am speaking for myself, but I think, to a certain extent we all are proud of our shops.....we have put a lot of work in them and are proud....I am probably seen as bragging about my shop and tools too!

Having a Camera on your person has turned this generation into the most photographed generation ever. I think that is a good thing....the bad thing is folks never back up there images like they should, so they have a huge chance of being lost or erased....if they load them to the cloud good deal...if not, they are saving a short term memory. At the store we had two people in a b&w lab that all they did was copy old photos and print them. At the end that turned into a half or quarter time position to scan and sometimes restore.


----------



## moke

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Hearing you guys comment about how cold it is over there, makes me glad I am not there. Did start up a fire in the woodstove tonight, first of the season, though it isnt really all that chilly.
> 
> I use a Cannon EOS 550D. Is that a good camera? I dont know. Good enough for what I use it for. It has a centering grid in the viewer, kinda like a rifle scope - I like that. And Made In Japan!


Brian, I have a 650 in my little collection....I think it was a great camera, the batteries are expensive though....

DW-Eric----I'll let you know when it snows here and offer you fun in the snow with a couple of snowblowers!!! LOL I love the midwest, and midwestern folks, but the winters do suck....not enough to move, mind you, I think every place has its issues....DW didn't you live in Michigan? then I think you know that whatever direction, however you use a snowblower the snow ALWAYS comes back into ur face!!! little icicles from your nose and beard is real thing!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

moke said:


> *.DW didn't you live in Michigan? then I think you know that whatever direction, however you use a snowblower the snow ALWAYS comes back into ur face!!! little icicles from your nose and beard is real thing!*


*Yes, but a snowblower didn't come into my life until I was in my mid 20s. And at the time (circa 1974) it was the latest and greatest device to have 😏* 








*Used the infamous "snow shovel" most of my years there though








From the Ny Times Best shovel for2022...








*


----------



## EricFai

Mike, yes those snot cicles are real too.


----------



## OzarkJim

Have to make the 3 hour trip to my hometown for a funeral tomorrow. Close cousin but it was expected. He had been in Hospice for a while. 

Yall try to find some warmer weather to send while I am gone!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Condolences Jim... *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Sorry for your loss Jim.

Nice Ladder Safety DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite- closing with 75,873 views for the Woodshed... 







*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning,

Heavy fog again this morning. Misting outside. It is still hot here upper 80s. Golf again this morning. Check in on a friend that is moving. We had an army over his house yesterday. 2 pickups, and 4 cars 11 of us in total. Finished the day at our house w Pizza and drinks.

The Bison game was amazing. 

Giants won.

Anyone going to follow the World Cup. USA is in the mix


----------



## EricFai

Nice brisk morning here in Upstate SC, hit the freezing point. Work continues on the table saw top, pieces assembled and ready to be attached to the saw. It will be nice to have a larger surface to work off of. May just finally cut the holes in the floor to run the DC duct over to the saw and get that connected.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Christmas memories...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How to Cope With a Senior’s Complaining and Negativity*








How to Cope With a Senior’s Complaining and Negativity


Dealing with negative elderly parents is tough. Some are chronic complainers, but there can be valid reasons for these difficult moods. Explore causes of complaining and negativity and identify when these behaviors are a red flag.




www.agingcare.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RYOBI NATION - Custom Monopoly/game table


Custom made monopoly/game table I made for my father in law, who is, I might add renowned Monopoly game collector and player. It was so much fun making and he absolutely loves playing on it.



nation.ryobitools.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...Pills taken.....90% of that white mess outside is now melted away..36 degrees outside is still 30 degrees too cold for me...

....Monday? Leave it at that....


----------



## BurlyBob

This is week 3 of dealing with this Covid/cold. I'm definitely on the downhill side. I'm going to spend some time out in my shop today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BurlyBob said:


> *This is week 3 of dealing with this Covid/cold.*


*Prayers and thoughts are with you. And when you are able keep us posted... 👨‍⚕️😷*


----------



## EricFai

Good to have ya back and on the mends Bob.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This one has worked in the past for me...







*


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *This one has worked in the past for me...
> View attachment 3860522
> *


That is how I do it.


----------



## EricFai

Not a bad day in the shop, a little chilly. Was interrupted because we had to run some errands.

I did manage to attach the wings and runout parts to the table saw. Turning this old 1962 era table saw into a cabinet saw. Supported the wings and runout at the edge of the cabinet, flat surface all directions. I do have the gussets cut to fit for the runout, guess that will be tomorow. And install a piece of angle the full length of the front to lock the fence down. The plan for a finish is to put a few coats of varnish on it, then use some paste wax. The outside measures 55-1/2" by 35", I left a 2-1/4" space iin the middle to allow for the fence to lock down.


----------



## bandit571

ran some errands for the Boss, today...other than that? Shop was closed today....normal Monday thing.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric- I just love that old saw and the new life that you have given it...







*


----------



## BurlyBob

Pretty sure I'm winning this battle with Covid/cold. Just a little congestion and coughing. It was nice to spend some time in my shop. I prepped some boards to tool totes for my grandsons Christmas presents. Slapped a final coat of varnish on the bench tool well bottom. That gets laid in tomorrow and once I'm finished with Christmas presents I'll back to working on the bench.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *Shop was closed today....normal Monday thing.....*


*That means it is time for a rerun*


bandit571 said:


> *BTW: remember back during the New Yankee Workshop days? Norm was trying out a new system…*
> View attachment 1134113
> 
> 
> Similar to this "Montana Brand" Drill/Driver….there is an insert that fits into the end collar….one end of the insert has a pilot drill/countersink , unlock the collar, and..
> View attachment 1134180
> 
> 
> The other end hold the driver tip of your choice…pull the collar back to lock…
> 
> So, one can drill a countersunk pilot hole, switch ends and then drive a screw…
> 
> I was using that VIX bit to center the pilot holes into the hinge's holes….
> 
> I think that Menard's sells a version of that Montana Brand kit….for a lot more than the $10 I paid at a garage sale


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BurlyBob said:


> Pretty sure I'm winning this battle with Covid/cold. Just a little congestion and coughing. It was nice to spend some time in my shop. I prepped some boards to tool totes for my grandsons Christmas presents. Slapped a final coat of varnish on the bench tool well bottom. That gets laid in tomorrow and once I'm finished with Christmas presents I'll back to working on the bench.


*Good to hear... I believe the the "shop" is **therapeutic. 👴 🔨*


----------



## BurlyBob

Don't you know it! So when to I get my sense of taste and smell back. About all I can taste is sweet, sour and salt. What really sucks is I can't taste my coffee in the morning. Another thing I can't taste, beer. You think I can taste Jack Daniels? I might try a little and see.


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Not a bad day in the shop, a little chilly. Was interrupted because we had to run some errands.
> 
> I did manage to attach the wings and runout parts to the table saw. Turning this old 1962 era table saw into a cabinet saw. Supported the wings and runout at the edge of the cabinet, flat surface all directions. I do have the gussets cut to fit for the runout, guess that will be tomorow. And install a piece of angle the full length of the front to lock the fence down. The plan for a finish is to put a few coats of varnish on it, then use some paste wax. The outside measures 55-1/2" by 35", I left a 2-1/4" space iin the middle to allow for the fence to lock down.
> View attachment 3860525



Looks great. I really like your shop improvement posts!


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Eric- I just love that old saw and the new life that you have given it...
> View attachment 3860526
> *


Thanks DW, I seem to like the older tools, partially because of all the safety devices the new ones have. (I still practice safety in the shop though). I also like to make the jigs that will make task easier, 3 of them are on the bottom shelves of that cabinet.


----------



## EricFai

OzarkJim said:


> Looks great. I really like your shop improvement posts!


Thanks Jim, It's a one-man shop and I actually like to make upgrades to the old machines. Should have built a larger shop, and it's only been 2 years since I built it.


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Thanks Jim, It's a one-man shop and I actually like to make upgrades to the old machines. Should have built a larger shop, and it's only been 2 years since I built it.


I can relate! I thought our shop would be giant, but it gets smaller every time we bring in another machine or fixture.


----------



## OzarkJim

Left house at daylight yesterday for funeral. Got back at sunset and was welcomed by sleet. Fortunately, very light and no danger to driving. 
Plan to start hanging upper cabinets in boss lady's kitchen in the morning then appointments in afternoon.


----------



## Lazyman

EricFai said:


> Not a bad day in the shop, a little chilly. Was interrupted because we had to run some errands.
> 
> I did manage to attach the wings and runout parts to the table saw. Turning this old 1962 era table saw into a cabinet saw. Supported the wings and runout at the edge of the cabinet, flat surface all directions. I do have the gussets cut to fit for the runout, guess that will be tomorow. And install a piece of angle the full length of the front to lock the fence down. The plan for a finish is to put a few coats of varnish on it, then use some paste wax. The outside measures 55-1/2" by 35", I left a 2-1/4" space iin the middle to allow for the fence to lock down.
> View attachment 3860525


I sure am glad that you added an aid so that you always know which way is up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Morning Guys, a wet rainy day here today. Time to put a pot of chilly on, with cornbread.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken. 32 cloudy degrees outside....too bloody cold for me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *too bloody cold for me.*


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


>


Don't put those things out there. You know I am going to want one LOL


----------



## moke

EricFai said:


> Not a bad day in the shop, a little chilly. Was interrupted because we had to run some errands.
> 
> I did manage to attach the wings and runout parts to the table saw. Turning this old 1962 era table saw into a cabinet saw. Supported the wings and runout at the edge of the cabinet, flat surface all directions. I do have the gussets cut to fit for the runout, guess that will be tomorow. And install a piece of angle the full length of the front to lock the fence down. The plan for a finish is to put a few coats of varnish on it, then use some paste wax. The outside measures 55-1/2" by 35", I left a 2-1/4" space iin the middle to allow for the fence to lock down.
> View attachment 3860525


Eric, your shop looks great, clean and organized. I had a saw similar to that up until about 8 or 10 years ago....I did the same thing...made it into a cabinet saw. I also had a delta after market fence unifence. It was great! I wish I would have kept it, I would like to have it now for dados. I have the room now, but didn't then and it was neccessary to get rid of it. I have thought of getting another and putting them back to back, while building a piece for the gussets for the middle. 
Good job, that saw will last you forever! I really like your set up for it.


----------



## moke

OzarkJim said:


> Don't put those things out there. You know I am going to want one LOL


Jim, I am a tool hog....I have way more than I need.(never tell my SWMBO) I have given a lot of thought to Woodpecker and I really think that there are many tools as accurate or close to them for half the price or even less. I have about 7 or 8 woodpecker measuring tools and I like them a lot, but I can not say they are any more durable. So I can not see paying their prices for a tool that may or may not be any more accurate than other tools. There are brands that just build there name and charge a ton for them. In my field, Leica is one of those. They are truly no better, at least that I could see. For many years they had Minolta build many products in their line, like some point and shoots and many lenses.....the folks that were were worried about having that name bought them. In a lot of cases like the point and shoots they really didn't try to disguise them. I guess I have some real doubts if woodpecker is like that. I guess a lot of those one time tools are unique and maybe useful, but I had a pen mill with carbide cutters that was down right dangerous. 
Now remember this is just my opinion and I certainly am aware that I am wrong a lot..( just check with my wife)....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A person can always start their Woodpecker collection with their $10 pencil...







*


----------



## OzarkJim

I’m willing to pay extra for quality when it makes sense and would be a high use item. But my funds are not endless. So comprises do happen.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

What is this world coming to... I suppose if I say this tongue-in-cheek I'll get censored again!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Lazyman

moke said:


> Now remember this is just my opinion and I certainly am aware that I am wrong a lot..( just check with my wife)....


Calling her now. Ask her to pick up.


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit...bottom shelf..








Front view. sides toe-in at 10 degrees....








Needed the BIG lay out tools...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3860647


That is a much nicer version.


----------



## bandit571

I like my Stanley ones, thank you, very much....Brass, Steel, rosewood/walnut...what's not to like?








We have ways..








And..








Oh, and there was a hand tool involved, tonight...








Cleaned up a glue line....








After a blob of dried glued tried to cut a fingertip...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

Had to delay hanging kitchen cabs a day. Had a Dr appt for the misses. Hopefully get after it in the morning. 

Spent close to $500 on two batteries for the 1 ton. Doesn't sound good for the electric vehicle folks the way battery prices are going LOL.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*nite-







*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all

Cold front coming through, it will be a low of 64 tomorrow.

Shop time today


----------



## EricFai

Cold front hit here yesterday, looks like it will be around for a few weeks with below average temperatures. At least the rain has stopped and nothing in the forecast for a bit.

Going to go look at an older model bandsaw later, time to get one a larger than the little 10" 3 wheel one I have currently. Then I may actually be able to do some resawing for thinner stock and start doing smaller box projects that don't look way out of proportion.

Have a great day Guys!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> *Going to go look at an older model bandsaw later,*


*Looking forward to see or hearing about you find... *


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya..and the remains of the day to meself....Pills taken....32 cloudy degrees outside the windows

Not sure which view is the worst....the views out the windows, or the view in the bathroom mirror....both are ugly.

Bill paying day, today....may have some errands to run..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Wed. activities...
1. Lab for blood work.
2. Neurologist for test on my legs hopefully to find out more on my "balance issues.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's pretty much the same here as yesterday. I'm working on Christmas stuff. I need to get a couple of space heaaters for the garage. I mentioned the other day I can't taste much of anything and thought I see if I could taste J.D. Well I can't taste that either. This Covid /cold sucks. Maybe I'll be better after next week.


----------



## moke

Petey....I feel so sorry for you that it is in the 60's....good lord...my bathroom is in the 60's...outside it's in the teens!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Hope everything comes back good DW.


----------



## northwoodsman

Has anybody been in touch with Topamax lately?


----------



## EricFai

He has been AWOL from a while now, hope all is well with him.


----------



## EricFai

Went out today to take a look at an old bandsaw, a 1982 era Craftsman 12". Everything looked good and it was a one time owner, still had the manual. So it came home with me. Took a few hours cleaning out the old sawdust, even smelled old, good thing was I did not find any mouse turds or bugs. Then preceded to clean up the guide blocks and thrust bearings, those were a bit frozen from moving fore and aft. I don't think that the previous owner really knew how to set everything correctly, the blocks were way out. Managed to get everything freed up, cleaned. Installed a blade and set the blocks and bearings, ran a test cut, works fine. Now to make some room in the shop to set it. Bonus is that it has a dust port which will connect to the DC.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eric are you familiar with band saw drift and I found this video FYI*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

northwoodsman said:


> *Has anybody been in touch with Topamax lately?*


*Nobody so far- I sometime give a shoutout to him in my nightly closings...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite- Top Max people are thinking about you...*


----------



## EricFai

DW, some interesting points, may have to setup a good fence for that od machine. I do have to order some blades one of which will be for resawing. I guy included 6 blades, (1 metal, 1 1/4" and 4 1/8") the only one that looks bad is the metal cutting one.


----------



## Peteybadboy

moke said:


> Petey....I feel so sorry for you that it is in the 60's....good lord...my bathroom is in the 60's...outside it's in the teens!!!!


That is very kind of you Mike. 60 and windy and cloudy. "feels like 50!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> *may have to setup a good fence for that old machine*


*Eric *I have faith that you will make it work. I have only had a limited experience with bandsaws, but I remember a lot on "drift", and a good fence or one that will work for you. Also, FYI when using a used blade- if it cuts "wanky" then use a new one. I am willing to bet that people with more bandsaw experience will offer advice should you need it. Best of adventures...


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya.....pills taken.


----------



## Lazyman

A fence can be as simple as a board clamped in place but there are plenty of examples out there of fancier DIY fences. I probably would not invest in an aftermarket fence for that saw, if one even exists that will work with it. They will probably be worth more than the saw is. Drift is best managed by properly setting up the blade on the upper wheel. Adjust the blade tracking forward and back until the drift is eliminated. before tweeking the fence out of alignment with the miter slot. If you try to manage it by adjusting the fence, then if you do use a miter gauge on the the saw, it may not cut square to that. Gotta have sharp blades for a straight cut too. If teeth on one side are duller than the other it will not cut straight no matter what you do. Even worse, when resawing, the blade may bow or not cut vertically. Of course. that little saw is not going to be able to cut a very thick piece of hardwood anyway.

EDIT to add: Another thing that you may want to consider is replacing the top with a plywood one. Not sure why they didn't make the table go all the way to the vertical support. That table will not give you much room for clamping a fence in place.


----------



## bandit571

IF that is the same Bandsaw I have....they take an 80" blade...max blade width is 1/2" , even that is pushing things....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning- long story short; *I have been off from school all week with my health and Mom concerns... 😒 
Good news is that I am back on track, all is stable, and I will be back in the classroom on Friday... 

Shop news and update- during a laser run the other day my air assist gave out and stopped working in the middle of a run...  Fortunately I was near by for the project started to flame up (very small). the machine was all right and the project ruined. Caution and the Grace of God... If I remember correctly, the Duck mentioned that a proper fire extinguisher, co2 vs a dry chemical because the dry chemical coats you machine parts. Thank you Duck and fortunately I did not need one. New air assist arrives tomorrow and fun will be planned for the weekend. 
Back later for more "fun"

The issue of "band saw drift" will be interesting a lot of theories and opinions... looking forward to hearing them...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandsaw Won’t Cut Straight – How To Fix It Once and For All*





Bandsaw Won’t Cut Straight – How To Fix It Once and For All – Woodworkers Source Blog


Wood Finishing Tips for Woodworkers



www.woodworkerssource.com


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, yes 80" x 1/2" blade max.

DW, It's just a mater of having a good tune up with the saw. I have the mechanics and have tuned up a few, and others types of saws. But the truth will tell once I out a fresh blade on it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

With the laser out of commission I am trying the design out with the CNC... looking forward to seeing the results.
Here is the preview image-


----------



## moke

Eric, I had a band saw like that only older...it had no fence, I bought a clamp edge at HF for less than 20.00. For no more than I used it, it worked well. I bought a new saw and gave it to a friend just getting started and he attached a miter slot to the very edge of the table fashioned from a couple of aluminum bars.


----------



## northwoodsman

DW - I follow a laser blog and fires are common. I have seen dozens of projects getting burned up and many machines getting destroyed. I saw one shop and one room of a house get heavily damaged by fire, in both cases the person was on a computer designing another project and monitoring the laser from the next room and checking on it every few minutes (allegedly). The laser head just has to stop for a couple seconds because of a software glitch, or a cable can snag, or a piece that was cut can fall out and stick up and catch the laser on the next pass, etc. Never leave the laser unattended, don't even walk away to take a bathroom break without pausing it. Be careful.


----------



## EricFai

moke said:


> Eric, I had a band saw like that only older...it had no fence, I bought a clamp edge at HF for less than 20.00. For no more than I used it, it worked well. I bought a new saw and gave it to a friend just getting started and he attached a miter slot to the very edge of the table fashioned from a couple of aluminum bars.


Mike, it has the miter slot, but no fence. I will fashion a fence or two for it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Put 1st coat of GF satin on the Ipe trestle table today. I had planned on using just the Ipe oil they use for decking, but the GF on the end table I made is indestructible for any drinks. This way i don't need to have a table cloth. I like the look of the wood.

Having a cocktail outside on the Lani. Beautiful night.

Fallout from Ian at the Golf course is about over. We billed 720 members 6k on Nov 1st due the 15th. 500+ paid up front 6k, another 125 took the 2k, then four 1k payments. 70 others are being processed. We will only have a few dead beats.

There is one owner of a giant home here 7k sq feet- the owner plans to lift it 10 feet. I would like to see that being done.


----------



## EricFai

Putting a 7K Sq ft house on stilts, that should be very interesting, remember to take some photos before and after the crumbling fall.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's a couple photos of the tool totes I'm making for my Grandsons.
















I'm making 4 of these 3 for the boys and one for 'Stick in the Mud'. Tomorrow I round over the edges, drill a recess for the handle and glue them up. I'm going to burn the boys names on each side before varnishing. We'll fill them with candy, race cars and assorted things. This pretty much cleans me out of 4/4 beech. Only a few other little projects for the holidays and I can get back to working on 'Bruiser'. It came in real handy today. It's definitely going to asset in the future when it's done.


----------



## splintergroup

BurlyBob said:


> Here's a couple photos of the tool totes I'm making for my Grandsons.
> 
> I'm making 4 of these 3 for the boys and one for 'Stick in the Mud'. Tomorrow I round over the edges, drill a recess for the handle and glue them up. I'm going to burn the boys names on each side before varnishing. We'll fill them with candy, race cars and assorted things. This pretty much cleans me out of 4/4 beech. Only a few other little projects for the holidays and I can get back to working on 'Bruiser'. It came in real handy today. It's definitely going to asset in the future when it's done.



Great to see you back and up 'n' atom 👍


----------



## EricFai

Great project Bob, get the kids started early.


----------



## bandit571

Top shelf of the Slipper Caddy was NOT going to work out...and, in the process of beating in back out, one of the sides split....so, NOW it is in the clamps....and new LONGER top shelf needs to be cut and milled...and try again...Grrrrrrrrrr

Went out on a Road Trip to a couple Antique Malls in Springfield, OH. 








What $45 and change buys.......a #4 size and a #3 sized plane....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Top shelf of the Slipper Caddy was NOT going to work out...and, in the process of beating in back out, one of the sides split....so, NOW it is in the clamps....and new LONGER top shelf needs to be cut and milled...and try again...Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice night early Thanksgiving at the assisted living home with my Mom... Back to school Fri... air compressor for the laser arrives today 👴 🔨 

*Nite-







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Have a 7:15AM appointment for another MRI today. Yay! I highly dislike that machine. Boo! Pretty sure I have another hernia, which can happen to about 40% of cases, particularly if they are very bad like the one they cut out of me was. So then we will know if I need surgery again, or if they can treat the seemingly never ending pain by sticking big needles in my dark side.


----------



## Peteybadboy

EricFai said:


> Putting a 7K Sq ft house on stilts, that should be very interesting, remember to take some photos before and after the crumbling fall.


no stilts will be involved. not sure of the process or when it will happen.


----------



## Peteybadboy

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Have a 7:15AM appointment for another MRI today. Yay! I highly dislike that machine. Boo! Pretty sure I have another hernia, which can happen to about 40% of cases, particularly if they are very bad like the one they cut out of me was. So then we will know if I need surgery again, or if they can treat the seemingly never ending pain by sticking big needles in my dark side.


i had one fixed. so far so good


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

2 days ago I had a cyst lanced in my "dark side". Some ouch but it is healing OK and back to work today... I must add just the price we pay to stay alive... 😏








The Price We Pay to Survive: (But It Is Worth It): Robinson Hoffman, Erin: 9798409894245: Amazon.com: Books


The Price We Pay to Survive: (But It Is Worth It) [Robinson Hoffman, Erin] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Price We Pay to Survive: (But It Is Worth It)



www.amazon.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Canadian Bank Launches Credit Card Linked to Carbon Emissions


Technocrats move towards carbon allowance credits.




www.infowars.com




_*… Australia’s Commonwealth Bank (CBA) also announced a similar scheme, giving the customer the option to “pay a fee” to offset their carbon footprint, with the average listed as 1,280 kilograms, a long way from the ‘sustainable’ figure of 200 kilograms....*_


----------



## OzarkJim

Working on getting internet out to the shop. I ran Cat6 cable from house to the shop but afraid it may be too far to work well or we have a damaged cable (I did run it in 1/2" conduit). Wish I had gone with fiber optic cable instead and should have done additional research before running it. Not sure if I can make the pull at this point if I have to replace the cable........


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...27 cloudy degrees outside ..about 40 degrees too cold. Pills taken..cup of Seafood Noodles for Brunch...

Used to remember when it being a FRIDAY meant something good.....Now?

Up to the Boss, today...whether I can get to the shop....we'll see...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The strange reason you have to loosen a router bit TWICE!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Jim does to cable that you are running from the house have its own dedicated modem? Have you considered wireless blue tooth? I am not an expert just asking... let us know...


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Jim does to cable that you are running from the house have its own dedicated modem? Have you considered wireless blue tooth? I am not an expert just asking... let us know...


We are trying to run the shop off of the house modem so we don't incur a second billing from the provider (basically ethernet on cat6). I was advised by techs that this would work. They consensus is that the distance (about 400' direct line of site) metal buildings and a building between locations makes wireless impractical. We are down in a valley and cell phone signal is limited as well so hot spot is spotty (pardon the pun LOL) as well and the metal building skin doesn't help. 

It's a trying situation but the ultimate solution if we have to go so far, is to convert ethernet to fiber and run fiber cable to shop then step it back down to ethernet. Surprisingly it isn't very expensive to run fiber optic it just requires different tools, and I am not experienced at working with it from a practical experience standpoint. That may change shortly.


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *The strange reason you have to loosen a router bit TWICE!*


That is actually very interesting. I didn't actually know the EXACT reason why the collet operated that way. Makes perfect sense now! And you know how I love posts about machines!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> I didn't actually know the EXACT reason why the collet operated that way.


I did not know that either. I assumed maybe that the threads were getting bad or saw dust was stuck in it...
know we know...


----------



## EricFai

Jim, if you have to run a new line for the internet connection, just pull it with the current cat6, or you can even use a shop vac to pull a string through the conduit the pull the cable through. Shop vac works great for the conduit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Finally, I got my answer to the cause of my balance issues from the neurologist... 
this** saga to be continued...*








Peripheral Neuropathy & Falling | FAAWC Blog | Delaware, OH Podiatrist


Is your balance suffering due to peripheral neuropathy? Let the FAAWC in Delaware, OH help you recover your balance today!




faawc.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## splintergroup

OzarkJim said:


> We are trying to run the shop off of the house modem so we don't incur a second billing from the provider (basically ethernet on cat6). I was advised by techs that this would work. They consensus is that the distance (about 400' direct line of site) metal buildings and a building between locations makes wireless impractical. We are down in a valley and cell phone signal is limited as well so hot spot is spotty (pardon the pun LOL) as well and the metal building skin doesn't help.
> 
> It's a trying situation but the ultimate solution if we have to go so far, is to convert ethernet to fiber and run fiber cable to shop then step it back down to ethernet. Surprisingly it isn't very expensive to run fiber optic it just requires different tools, and I am not experienced at working with it from a practical experience standpoint. That may change shortly.


Was that 1/2" conduit made from PVC? I found that it is very "sticky" inside and had a hell-o-time pulling some sprinkler control wire (about the same size as typical comm cable). Some wire pull lube helped a lot.
Never having run this long of length before (200+ feet with several 90's), I laid the conduit then used a shop vac to suck a cotton ball tied to a nylon cord through as a pull string.

It should work unless you damaged the wire during the pull. Fiber cable is similar and more easily damaged.
Wireless alternatives are easily do-able with a pair of high gain (directional) dish antennas (-24DBi). Of course that required the appropriate hardware that can use the external antennas (WiFi bridge).


----------



## bandit571

Despite fighting tooth & nail....








Glued up, and in the clamps.

Need to haul this..








Upstairs and out the back door...








Getting a wee bit too full...

Have also cut and installed a Ash shelf under the Bathroom Medicine Cabinet....also was a fight to get THAT installed..and..LEVEL..nothing real fancy, mind you....goes between the wall and a surface mounted outlet. And, The Boss has a wire basket that is to sit on the shelf..

27 cloudy, BREEZY degrees outside...way too cold for me....need to wait on the wind to die down, BEFORE I can fire up the Burn Pit...


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Jim, if you have to run a new line for the internet connection, just pull it with the current cat6, or you can even use a shop vac to pull a string through the conduit the pull the cable through. Shop vac works great for the conduit.


Yep. I actually worked in industrial electronics eons ago. They actually make foam balls you can vac thru conduit with a small string attached and use that to pull larger rope then the wire. 

But in this case, there is another fiber optic in the conduit, and I don't want to damage it. We will see what happens IF I have to pull a new cable. At the moment I have it working


----------



## OzarkJim

I found the problem on the Cat 6 and now we are operational. It is slightly slower than at the house but not too bad. If it starts to give us trouble, I will replace it with fiber optic. After a bit of study, I found that the fiber is not that difficult or expensive. I have a backhoe and ditch witch IF I have to bury another conduit. 

We don't HAVE to have internet at the shop but it will be nice to have. Particularly on game day LOL........I do think a fridge is mandatory though. Stocked well with adult beverages of course (machines automatically don't operate in the event of consumption of same).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We have a tie on this one...*


----------



## EricFai

He could be in Buffalo, then he would not have to worry about the wind, surrounded by all sorts of fire protection.


----------



## EricFai

Yep, to bloody cold and way to much of that white stuff. Don't miss any of it.


----------



## OzarkJim

Yeah, I saw on the news where they were getting 4' of the white stuff up north. Seeing it on TV is about as close as I care to be!! 

Although I do need it to snow once really good so I can burn the trash pile. As you say, "surrounded by all sorts of fire protection".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Jim I hope to see a pic when you light it...


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Jim I hope to see a pic when you light it...


It might be a little shaky. You know cause it's hard to hold the camera still when your frrrrrreeeezzziiiinnnggggg......

I'll be moving the pile after this burn. Too close to the house and happens to be exactly where I want to build the wife a greenhouse. Need it to hurry up and snow so I have time to build before spring.......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody windy and cold to start up the fire pit....try again, tomorrow, eh?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Seriously? Yes, seriously. Face>>>>>>Meet>>>>>>>Palm!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....pills taken..20 clear and sunny degrees outside....too bloody early in the morning for me...


----------



## EricFai

bandit571 said:


> Morning to ya....pills taken..20 clear and sunny degrees outside....too bloody early in the morning for me...


Try 0500 hundred hours, woke up early and could not go back to sleep.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> Try 0500 hundred hours, woke up early and could not go back to sleep.


Then a nice* "good morning Eric"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Worse than some baseball parks stopping the beer sales in the later innings...*









Sad: With Beer Sales Outlawed, World Cup Attendees Forced To Just Sit There And Watch Soccer


DOHA, QATAR — In a move that quickly received international backlash, the World Cup host country of Qatar has banned the sale of beer in or near arenas where matches will be played. With beer sales outlawed, the World Cup's estimated 1 million attendees will be forced to just sit there and watch...




babylonbee.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- are you starting a trend?*








'Respect For Marriage Act' Officially Codifies Relationships With Japanese Body Pillows


WASHINGTON, D.C. — On Wednesday the Senate advanced the Respect For Marriage Act with a successful 62-37 vote, signaling their intent to legitimize marriage between weeb perverts and their Japanese body pillows.




babylonbee.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anybody remember remember using this upon getting ready for your day?







*


----------



## EricFai

For Us Old Soldiers


----------



## splintergroup

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Seriously? Yes, seriously. Face>>>>>>Meet>>>>>>>Palm!
> 
> View attachment 3860927


 Me thinks the arm, installed rotated 180, takes away the allure of true love?


----------



## bandit571

Slipper Caddy is out of the clamps....everything has been cleaned up, and sanded down....waiting on 2 spots of glue to dry.....had to fix a spot that the router chipped out, and a bit of trim to the back of the bottom shelf was glued and nailed in place.....film at 2300 hrs...


----------



## bandit571

Up-date Project Photos..front view..








A look around in back..








A bit of trim was added....end view?








Trying to decide IF I should run a router around a bit....round over the sharp edges? After that?








Called "Gun Stock"...then maybe a coat of clear gloss poly?


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> Up-date Project Photos..front view..
> View attachment 3860952
> 
> A look around in back..
> View attachment 3860953
> 
> A bit of trim was added....end view?
> View attachment 3860954
> 
> Trying to decide IF I should run a router around a bit....round over the sharp edges? After that?
> View attachment 3860955
> 
> Called "Gun Stock"...then maybe a coat of clear gloss poly?


I really like the Gunstock color. Just a hint of red.


----------



## EricFai

Finished putting the table saw cabinet together, added support gussets and the fence lock guide. Now I just need to put a couple coats of varnish on and wax.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wax on. Wax off.

And who can forget:

What is the best strategy to win a fight?

No be there!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What does wax on and wax off mean?
Early in the film, Miyagi provides a critical clue when he tells Daniel, “Not everything is as [it] seems.” The essence of “wax on, wax off” is that *one can learn valuable lessons from seemingly simple or mundane tasks*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> I really like the Gunstock color. Just a hint of red.


One of my go to stains. It works well on MDF...


----------



## OzarkJim

Looks good on bead board panels too. And gun stocks of course LOL.

I like a touch of red in a lot of woodworking. Just the way it makes the grain really pop. Might be one reason why cedar is such a popular wood.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This just in:

The FDA on Wednesday announced that laboratory-grown chicken developed by UpsideFoods is "safe" to eat, clearing the way for the California-based company that creates cell-cultured chickens to begin selling its products.
To manufacture its meat, Upside Foods harvests cells from living animals, and uses the cells to grow meat in stainless steel tanks known as bioreactors.

Yum, bioreactor meat.

It never lived. It never ate anything. It never had a soul, such that chickens might have.

Wood you eat it?


----------



## EricFai

Is that required to carry that Proposal 65 thingy about cancer?

Non living chicken, that just sounds weird.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *The FDA on Wednesday announced that laboratory-grown chicken developed by UpsideFoods*


*The movie "Soylent green" predicted it years ago...* 









_*"By 2022,[3] the cumulative effects of overpopulation, pollution and global warming have caused severe worldwide shortages of food, water and housing. New York City has a population of 40 million, and only the elite can afford spacious apartments, clean water, and natural food. The homes of the elite are fortified, with security systems and bodyguards for their tenants. Usually, they include concubines (who are referred to as "furniture"). The poor live in squalor, haul water from communal spigots, and eat highly processed wafers: Soylent Red, Soylent Yellow, and the latest product, far more flavorful and nutritious, Soylent Green."*_
What is Soylent Green?
_*"Thorn secretly boards a waste truck transporting human bodies from the euthanasia center to a waste disposal plant where he witnesses human corpses being processed and turned into Soylent Green."*_


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..15 mostly sunny degrees outside, with a dusting of that white crap on the ground....pills taken, Coffee Cake for Breakfast #2

Harbor Freight trip, yesterday....a new wire wheel for the 6" grinder, a large package of Brown Jersey gloves...and a FREE retractable Utility Knife = $10 and change...

Need to take a couple "after" photos...of the results from cleaning up that RUSTY plane..here is the "before"








That turned out to be a Millers Falls "made for" Sears...Fulton No. 3709 BB
Film at 2300 hrs....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Up-date on the 2 planes..








Both have been rehabbed..








Fulton ( Millers Falls No. 8) No. 3709, and..








The Millers Falls No. 9, Type 2...now with a Proper knob...

And..waiting on the stain to dry..








And see how it looks then...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I went to Kohls for an Amazon return and came across this... I don't eat cany but this sure looks good...* 😏


----------



## EricFai

Geting into the Christmas Holidays.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> Geting into the Christmas Holidays.


Yes and thankfully I have all my laser stuff finished. The Grinch set me back with my air assist ending. Not a big deal I got a replacement in 2 days. Then the laser acted up. I needed to get in touch with Laguna and I am waiting for a call back to discuss the problem. I am down with the laser and most likely it is the la$er tube. I'll will find out soon...
I am now focusing on my CNC projects which were put aside. Fabulous machine and so much more to learn; very enjoyable. Now time to focus on school...


----------



## Ark68SS

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Wood you eat it?


Sure, just put it in a hot dog. 🤪
BillL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Todays fun facts:
Join Us, wont you:

There are over 160,000 miles of blood vessels in your body
The surface area of the human lung is equal to a tennis court
The average human body contains enough fat to make 7 bars of soap
People with more moles tend to live longer than those with fewer
The scent of grapefruit will make women appear 6 years younger to men. The opposite is not so.
Women blink twice as often as men.
Humans are the only animal that produces emotional tears.
Humans and horses are the only animals that can literally run themselves to death. This is due to the way we sweat. All other animals must pant to cool down, and they must be at rest when they do so, and so it is impossible for them to die from an exhaustion that brings cardiac arrest.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *The scent of grapefruit will make women appear 6 years younger to men.*


*Christmas gift idea for your sweetie...





















*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For our friend "Ron"-*

*$222K Porsche 911 Dakar can go from sports car to off-road desert-racer
If you ever wanted to jump a $222,000 sports car off a sand dune, then sleep in a tent on its roof — good news.*


----------



## EricFai

Morning Guys, below freezing this morning. Need to figure out my day, thinking about a box store run for some insulation for the roof line in the shop, 700 Sq Ft. Finishing touches a little at a time, at some point add some 1/4" plywood and paint, use batons on the edges at the angles for the gambrel roof.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...29 clear and sunny degrees outside. Pills taken. Boss has errands to run. Monday? Meh..

Slipper Caddy now has a coat of Minwax "Warm" Gloss Poly....letting that dry most of today...then rub it down this evening....

Film @ 2300 hrs...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> run for some insulation for the roof line in the shop,


Do you need a vapor barrier in your area?


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Do you need a vapor barrier in your area?


New construction, yes on the homes per code.

I just got back from the store, I got the faced stuff. A vapor barrier will help with the humid here in the summer months. I currently have 1/2 foam panels (R-3) installed between the rafters, to create an air flow from the eve to peak. I don't need much in the R value here, low temps are around 20* during the winter month, every now an then a bit colder. At some point I will also insulate the floor and install some 1/4" plywood to keep the critter out. Then I can really concentrate on the climate control and install a split-mini.


----------



## OzarkJim

Debating a big box store run here too. Need Red Oak ply.......

It's sorta strange the way they stock Lowe's in our area. There is one Lowe's that is a little further away than the other 6 or so in the area and it stocks 3/4" and 1/4" full sheets of Red Oak Ply. That one store also stocks more cabinet related tools like Kreg brand stuff (including the Kreg Foreman pocket hole machine). I don't know why that one store (which isn't any larger than the rest) stocks different items the rest don't????


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Day 1 Laser update still out of commission-haven't head back from the manufacture. 

Nite-


----------



## EricFai

Had enough of insulation today. Managed to get a little over have of the roof line. Gambrel roofs take a bit and the fact that the peak is 17' off the floor. Plus, I had to move stuff around on one loft to get around. Have the other loft for another day and a couple of bays in the center. That will make a big difference, and i still have air flow from eve to peak, eliminating the drafts into the shop space. I should be able to work out there comfortable this winter.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So weve got the tail end of that hurricane you guys threw over here whipping things up now. The valley we are perched in runs more or less North/South, and when the wind rips down through here from the North it really puts one on edge, so to speak, impossible to relax. It would be good if´n ya´ll could keep those hurricanes to yourselves. We dont want them. Thank you!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> So weve got the tail end of that hurricane you guys threw over here whipping things up now.


Blame Petey, I live in the desert...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Day #2 I still haven't heard from Laguna or Cloud ray regarding my laser problems...  wait until the EV cars start coming... CNC work will continue to occupy my time...


----------



## bandit571

Slept in, this morning...too much running around, yesterday....

This morning's task: Fry up a pound of Mild Italian Sausage...add in the Zatarain's Dirty Rice, some Olive oil, and some diced yellow onions...Should be able to keep me warm....all day. 

Photo Shoot later....Slipper Caddy is ready to post as a Project...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Day #2 I still haven't heard from Laguna or Cloud ray regarding my laser problems...


*Laguna came through with answers * Now the fix to be continued... Friday or the weekend...


----------



## bandit571

Ready for the Posting...








Front view...and








Rear view...and from the top..








And.....filled up..









I think that will work...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Just in time for winter... 🎅🤶*


----------



## OzarkJim

bandit571 said:


> Ready for the Posting...
> View attachment 3861264
> 
> Front view...and
> View attachment 3861265
> 
> Rear view...and from the top..
> View attachment 3861266
> 
> And.....filled up..
> View attachment 3861267
> 
> 
> I think that will work...


I kept wondering what a slipper caddy was until I saw it in use LOL.....


----------



## EricFai

That looks nice Bandit, that is a lot of slippers.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The new Christmas adverts for Nerf are out - shows 2 hours of a Dad picking up nerf darts. Festive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Christmas adverts for Nerf are out


----------



## Peteybadboy

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> So weve got the tail end of that hurricane you guys threw over here whipping things up now. The valley we are perched in runs more or less North/South, and when the wind rips down through here from the North it really puts one on edge, so to speak, impossible to relax. It would be good if´n ya´ll could keep those hurricanes to yourselves. We dont want them. Thank you!


No I don't want to keep Ian buy me ! 24 hrs sitting on top of us was enough! 10 feet of sea water around my house is enough too!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sitting out on the Lani w a JWB in a Waterford glass. A little humidity 76 deg maybe. Going for 2nd. Chores for others is keeping me out of the shop for my stuff.

Not complaining.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Evening film... Hurricane history*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite- laser repair on Wed.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I love tech gadgets and I do my own laundry; I found this today...*









Updated: $980 FoldiMate Clothes Folding Machine Asks a lot for a Small Convenience


FoldiMate is a robotic clothes folding machine that works with all sizes of shirts, pants, and buttoned-up blouses. Just clip each cloth one by one and get a neat stack of folded clothes within minutes. Currently available for pre-order at $980.




www.homecrux.com


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *I love tech gadgets and I do my own laundry; I found this today...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated: $980 FoldiMate Clothes Folding Machine Asks a lot for a Small Convenience
> 
> 
> FoldiMate is a robotic clothes folding machine that works with all sizes of shirts, pants, and buttoned-up blouses. Just clip each cloth one by one and get a neat stack of folded clothes within minutes. Currently available for pre-order at $980.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.homecrux.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861345


Don't let my wife see it!!!

We took a tour behind the scenes on a cruise ship. Besides the expected massive sized washing machines, they had a machine that pressed and folded the sheets! Sheets for upward of 2000 beds per day! It was an impressive operation to say the least.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken, Chevy has had it's Oil Change done...$49.

Last of the Dirty Rice is in a bowl sitting on my desk, for Lunch.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Not my work, of course. Pretty cool carving. Prolly took longer than it has been taking me to detail the box I am working on, like 100 times of erasing mistakes and shoddy skill, before I get it decent looking.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* very inspirational. Can't wait to see your project...


----------



## EricFai

No thanks, I'll fold my own.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Not my work, of course. Pretty cool carving. Prolly took longer than it has been taking me to detail the box I am working on, like 100 times of erasing mistakes and shoddy skill, before I get it decent looking.
> 
> View attachment 3861355


That looks great. Wonder if I could copy it on a CNC?


----------



## bandit571

There is a 9/16" x 6" x 6' Pine plank....that could use a project.....maybe a box for a plane?

Have a Ward's Master Quality No. 78 that needs a better case to call home....one that I do not have to taken the #78 apart to stow it away....Hmmmmm..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> There is a 9/16" x 6" x 6' Pine plank....that could use a project.....maybe a box for a plane?


*Or maybe a gift for someone special here at the "Shed"...  *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> *Wonder if I could copy it on a CNC?*


*Possible until you get to this part... *at least with my machine... 
*







*


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Possible until you get to this part... *at least with my machine...
> *
> View attachment 3861378
> *


True. That would take one of those articulated arm machines. Well beyond my budget.


----------



## EricFai

Roof line insulated, only took me 3 days, the lofts were not bad, but the center was another story, all ladder work. And drilled 2 holes in the shop floor, ran the duct over to the table saw. I'll get that connected in the next few days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Amusing quotes about getting old:*

_Looking 50 is great if you’re 60. ~Joan Rivers_
_Age is a high price to pay for maturity. ~Tom Stoppard_
_No man is ever old enough to know better. ~Holbrook Jackson_
_Time may be a great healer but it’s a lousy beautician. ~Author Unknown_
_When I was a boy the Dead Sea was only sick. ~George Burns_
_A man is not old until regrets take the place of dreams. ~John Barrymore_
_You’re only young once but you can stay immature indefinitely. ~Ogden Nash_
_Old age isn’t so bad when you consider the alternative. ~Maurice Chevalier_
_You know you’re getting old when you get that one candle on the cake. It’s like, “See if you can blow this out.” ~Jerry Seinfeld_
_Regular naps prevent old age, especially if you take them while driving. ~Author Unknown_
_Old age is when you resent the swimsuit issue of Sports Illustrated because there are fewer articles to read. ~George Burns_
_A stockbroker urged me to buy a stock that would triple its value every year. I told him, ‘“At my age, I don’t even buy green bananas.” ~Claude Pepper_
_You know you’re getting old when the candles cost more than the cake. ~Bob Hope_
_He’s so old that when he orders a three-minute egg, they ask for the money upfront. ~George Burns_
_By the time a man is wise enough to watch his step, he’s too old to go anywhere. ~Billy Crystal_
_True terror is to wake up one morning and discover that your high school class is running the country. ~Kurt Vonnegut_
_There is no pleasure worth forgoing just for an extra three years in the geriatric ward. ~John Mortimer_
_You can live to be a hundred if you give up all the things that make you want to live to be a hundred. ~Woody Allen_
_As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two. ~Sir Norman Wisdom_
_I don’t do alcohol anymore. I can get the same effect just standing up fast. ~Author Unknown_
_None are so old as those who have outlived enthusiasm. ~Henry David Thoreau_
_Talk about getting old. I was getting dressed and a peeping tom looked in the window, took a look and pulled down the shade. ~Joan Rivers _
_Birthdays are good for you. Statistics show that the people who have the most live the longest. ~Larry Lorenzoni_
_It’s not that I’m afraid to die, I just don’t want to be there when it happens. ~Woody Allen_
_If I’d known I was going to live this long, I’d have taken better care of myself. ~Author Unknown_


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You know you are old when slippers become your most treasured evening wear - Me.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*The Cow ate the grass - so you didnt have to.*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning,

Happy Thanksgiving!

Today, I will continue my exterior illumination project. Have Thanksgiving dinner (buffet) with friends - at the golf course, then watch NY Giants V Dallas.

Also continue with my long walks for exorcise, for now a 25 min fast paced walk.

Then maybe put things away in the shop.

Of course I have to call Mom.

Have a great day all.


----------



## EricFai

Slipper in the evening, No.... I wear my most of the time around the house, in the shop, occasionally for a quick run to the store.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here. So much to be thankful for. Have a great day!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Spreading the warmth of the holiday season on streets across the United States is a Thanksgiving tradition.*
Many cities in the U.S. begin the season with colorful Thanksgiving parades. Bands, singers, floats, giant balloons and other entertainers march, walk and sometimes soar above wide streets and boulevards. New York City, New York, hosts the best-known and biggest parade, but you can find a celebration whether you’re visiting the Pacific Northwest, the Southeast, the Northeast or somewhere in between. Below are several of the many Thanksgiving festivities you may want to watch if you're visiting around the fourth Thursday of November each year.



https://www.visittheusa.com/experience/7-great-thanksgiving-parades-usa


----------



## EricFai

Happy Thanksgiving Guys, A Day to reflect on what we are thankful for. Friends and Family along with my health.


----------



## OzarkJim

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! The wife is busy in the kitchen. Turkey and ham, lots of sides and pies!! Grandkids will be here this afternoon for the big feast!! 

Life is good and I am thankful!!


----------



## EricFai

He's one to celebrate Thanksgiving.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3861442


What are you talking about, I still use those in the shop, and in my design process.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I write my thoughts on what I am going to post on the Woodshed...  *Yes I use the the computer for designs but I also doodle sketch many of my prelamination stuff. Those are my shop pencils but when it comes to the drawings- *Blackwing's







*


----------



## OzarkJim

Stepdaughter and family for Thanksgiving. Turkey, ham all the fixins and pies oh my!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim-* beautiful photo...I am happy for you.


----------



## EricFai

Always good to spend time with the family.


----------



## Ark68SS

Great picture, Jim. You may have to build a longer table! 
BillL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Friday and now it begins...*








The Best Walmart Cyber Monday Deals


Smartwatches, video games, tech, and toys are on sale at the retailer for Cyber Monday—and you can pick up your purchases as soon as today.




www.wired.com


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Friday and now it begins...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Walmart Cyber Monday Deals
> 
> 
> Smartwatches, video games, tech, and toys are on sale at the retailer for Cyber Monday—and you can pick up your purchases as soon as today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wired.com


Not I, do not want to deal with all the craziness in the stores or on the road. Shop time is safer. Need to seal and support the duct to the table saw and get the final connection to the DC. I'm safer doing that.


----------



## bandit571

City of Bellefontaine, OH usually stations a couple cops at each entrance to the Local Wall E World.....IF that gives you any ideas.....

Morning to ya..43 cloudy, dreary degrees outside.....pills have been taken. I might try to do a bit of resawing, later....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No need to go out in the stores...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hmm....how to sound proof a room.







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Eric...*
* pencil EARBUDS ($29).















*


----------



## OzarkJim

Ark68SS said:


> Great picture, Jim. You may have to build a longer table!
> BillL


When I was a kid, I was relegated to the kids table at large gatherings. I always said when I grew up I was going to build a table big enough for everyone to sit at!! LOL. The picnic table i built here was 16' long! Had to take it down recently but will be rebuilding it when we build the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## OzarkJim

One of the great advantages to being retired and my wife working the weekend option is we can go shopping while everyone else is working. It's also great to go camping when things are usually less crowded.


----------



## bandit571

Set up the tablesaw for a little work..








Going to do some re-sawing....some I could do with 2 passes per board..








Thickness is set to 3/8".....on the other scraps...will take a few more kerfs being cut....








Then follow up with the D8 Rip Saw...lines are about in the middle..








And I tried to overlap the cuts...








And..NOT saw the top of the bench....Plane the center a bit....

Tried for a book match..








3 boards are resawn..2 more to go.....then see how things look...all about 3/8" thick.....maybe a box and a tray?

We'll see....BTW...That Disston D8? 5-1/2 ppi, 28" long. The "8" is inside of the "D" in the very readable etch...saw is from before 1928....and cost me a dollar bill at an Estate Sale a couple years ago. Strange thing...once I had that handle in my hand, at that sale....it did not want to be set back down....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, I suppose most of you are not following the World Cup (Soccer), and I am not, either. 
I get the updates from my Son. 
The US played England yesterday, and they tied 0 - 0. 
Next the US plays against Iran.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

World Cup - I just check the scores periodically. Yet in school the students, some follow it on their phones and get excited when something happens. But mostly they are on social media or taking pictures of themselves. For myself I am a die hart Detroit Lions fan waiting for them to win the Superbowl


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I can get updates from ESPN and I do not have any sort of "pay" for streaming at my home- too busy doing other things...









England vs. United States - Football Match Summary - November 25, 2022 - ESPN


Get a summary of the England vs. United States football match.




www.espn.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* any thoughts on the big game Ohio State vs Michigan?


----------



## EricFai

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Bandit-* any thoughts on the big game Ohio State vs Michigan?


That is always a good game. Another one is the Michigan Michigan game.


----------



## Peteybadboy

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> So, I suppose most of you are not following the World Cup (Soccer), and I am not, either.
> I get the updates from my Son.
> The US played England yesterday, and they tied 0 - 0.
> Next the US plays against Iran.


I am following. I played through college and a little beyond that. I don't normally follow any soccer. But this is the World Cup. U.S.A. is very young, and they look pretty good. So close to beating England. Really dominated at times. Now they must beat Iran to move on.


----------



## northwoodsman

Hey everyone, I have been corresponding with Topamax (Bob) and I wanted to provide you with an update. I have his permission to share this with you.

Our dear friend Bob (aka TopamaxSurvivor) is under the weather and is unable to post at this time. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. He will try to check in from time to time and at least read messages and posts and try to keep up with everyone that way. Let's not forget about him, he has entertained us all with his many stories over the years. I'm sure he would appreciate a brief note from time to time. Even though you may not receive a lengthy response that doesn't mean that he doesn't appreciate the gesture or miss you.


----------



## OzarkJim

northwoodsman said:


> Hey everyone, I have been corresponding with Topamax (Bob) and I wanted to provide you with an update. I have his permission to share this with you.
> 
> Our dear friend Bob (aka TopamaxSurvivor) is under the weather and is unable to post at this time. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. He will try to check in from time to time and at least read messages and posts and try to keep up with everyone that way. Let's not forget about him, he has entertained us all with his many stories over the years. I'm sure he would appreciate a brief note from time to time. Even though you may not receive a lengthy response that doesn't mean that he doesn't appreciate the gesture or miss you.


Thoughts and prayers for Topamax


----------



## bandit571

That Chest Cold has returned...along with Sir Arthur(itis) in the hands.....one minute I'm roasting, and the next I'm FREEZING....Hands are too sore to work in the shop....besides, the nose just drips on everything...shirt, shoes, floor, and anything else....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hammer Cushion*
A rubber chair leg cap instantly converts a hammer into a rubber mallet. And if you want to drive a nail without denting the surrounding wood, cut a hole in the rubber cap. Pound until the rubber strikes wood, then finish driving the nail with a nail set. A 1-1/8-in. rubber cap fits tightly over most hammers and costs about $1 at home centers and hardware stores








30 Tool Hacks You Should Know By Now


Tools are supposed to make work easier but you can make your tools work better for you with these tool hacks you should know by now.




www.familyhandyman.com


----------



## OzarkJim

Bandit,
I recommended the Woodshed to a newbee. Hope that wasn't crossing the line.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

northwoodsman said:


> Our dear friend Bob (aka TopamaxSurvivor) is under the weather and is unable to post at this time. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.











*This is a special acorn designed for him and I added it in a response to his posts*


----------



## OzarkJim

Going to have to add rewiring the house electrical to the to do list. It is a mess as they built the house in stages and did some things, I am not particularly happy about. It's the typical onion. The more I peel off the more I find.......

Electrical in general is complicated here. I have two 200amp meters on the pole with underground to house, old shop, new shop and detached garage. I know the new shop and the recently rewired old shop are right because I was there, but the house is original, and it was built in stages. It's not exactly all new and modern either........

I have often wished I could have bought this beautiful property without the house and build a Timber frame/ ski lodge style on it. And on more than one occasion I have seriously considered tearing the current house down and starting over. But it is what it is and at least I have a woodworking shop to help with all the remodeling of the old barn LOL. In the long run I will probably spend 1/2 again more on remodeling and updating than I would have if I had built new but at least I won't owe anything in the process. The house is a monster of odd proportions and not a wall one that is square. It is a split level walk in basement, 4br/3bath, 2 kitchens, finished basement game room, safe room, sun room and spa room. But it's not new and has multiple exterior sidings. All sorts of wiring run every which way and plumbing that is a hodge podge of steel, pvc and pex. Fun fun fun......


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Topa is strong like Bull, he will bounce back; that is my hope, anyway.

When we bought our house, the wiring and plumbing were just a disaster, and a serious fire-hazard. The batteries and inverter for the solar panels were in a small closet in the kitchen - which is a no-no, as the batteries off-gas. I think the carpenter used a tree-saw to trim the ceiling beams, and like Jim´s place, nothing was square or level. Now everything is to Code, except one or two junction boxes are crowded with too many wiring connections And now the solar installation and generator have a dedicated space in a casita, as do the propane tanks. I also put in new radiators for the whole house, and buried all wiring and plumbing in the walls, or in extended baseboards where I didnt want to cut channels into cinderblock.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Ron if you are reading this...*

*What is a SuperAger?*
To be a SuperAger, a term coined by the Northwestern researchers, a person must be over 80 and undergo extensive cognitive testing.








Secrets of 'SuperAgers' who possess brains as sharp as people 20 to 30 years younger | CNN


Are you destined to become a 'SuperAger," with a memory as sharp in your 80s as it was in your 50s? Here's what science knows about those who keep their ability to remember as they age.




www.cnn.com


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Before Crowbars were invented - what did they do?

Wait for it........

Wait for it......

The crows drank at home.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Before Crowbars were invented - what did they do?
> 
> Wait for it........
> 
> Wait for it......
> 
> The crows drank at home.


Other “crowbar” jokes include “A crow walks into a bar, and he says ‘ouch’. It was a crow bar” and “A crow walks into a bar. It becomes a crowbar.”


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit I hope that the humor added to your spirits today while ailing from that cold that won't go away...*


----------



## EricFai

UofM beat out the Buckeyes, Yeah!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...50 rainy and dreary degrees outside...pills taken....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Advocates to Grocers: Stop Digital Discrimination of Unplugged Seniors
A coalition of national consumer organizations is urging leading supermarket chains to stop discriminating against senior citizens and low income shoppers who cannot take advantage of a new wave of advertised in-store digital-only discounts because millions of them do not have internet access or smartphones. *

more info on this site...



https://www.mouseprint.org/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I just heard from *Ron. *He is doing alright and he is still reads/follows the forum. His energy is focused on his family...
Pleas keep him in you hart and prayers...


----------



## EricFai

Started a small box today, to house a couple of layout tools. The plan was to have a hinged lid, that didn't happen will have to be a sliding top. Did not make the sides tall enough, Arrr....


----------



## EricFai

Getting there, need to cut some splines tomorrow.


















Need to add the end cap also, maybe a catch to.


----------



## EricFai

Knife Swap has finished up.

Here is my entry.








Projects - Knife Swap 2022 Project


My entry for the Knife Swap 2022




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Bandits cold...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rise and shine- up and preparing for school... 5 days away was a nice break...


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...fought Uncle Charles all night long.....back spasms at the shoulder blades ....0245 right calf...0535 BOTH calves and the left hand....38 cloudy, dreary degrees outside....pills taken, shop is closed on Mondays...not in any shape to even think about the shop, today...


----------



## EricFai

Yes, nice long weekend. Now to plan the week, a dump run needs to fit in there somewhere. Outside of the rain it was a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5 Painting Secrets That Painters Won't Tell You*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Desert_Woodworker said:


> 5 Painting Secrets That Painters Won't Tell You


Professional painters wont tell you those secrets because they dont use any one of them. Sorry, DW, I was in that business for 25+ years, and the only thing I can see these "tips" doing is making a mess. Moreover, I have never seen a professional use any of those - they dont need to, or, shouldnt, if they are a professional. And the last one is just retarded, why not just use a smaller brush, or tape, or better yet, spray-coat metal instead of brushing it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- Thx for the professional update. Also lets see what Eric has to say , for he was a painter. Many people underestimate what a professional does to be good at it...


----------



## EricFai

5 in 1 to clean rollers. or if you dipping out of a bucket, knock it off in the paint bucket for the next use. Same with the whizzy rollers in a gallon can. A good sash brush can cut into any corner. Cleaning brushes and rollers, a bucket of water works really good, swish them around, then if needed a wire brush or comb. metal, spray that stuff.

My .02


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Product Details
Ordinarily, when assembling a project with T-nuts, it's all too easy to push the T-nut out the back of the workpiece once the bolt is inserted, sometimes resulting in the prongs stripping out the wood. The Riveting T-Nut system prevents this problem by permanently securing the T-nut to the panel with the Riveter Insertion Tool. Simply set the T-nut first with a hammer, then thread the insertion tool into it with a power drill. The tool folds over the end of the T-nut, creating a neat, clean mushroomed end that holds the T-nut firmly in place. T-nuts available for 1/2", 5/8" and 3/4" material (sold separately).
_Rockler Woodworking & Hardware_


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Here´s a few painting tips that will help any amateur appear more professional:

When cutting in a line, like where wall meets ceiling, or where two colors meet, rather than trying cut as tight to the ceiling line as possible, back off about 1/8" or so and pull out your meeting line. It doesnt matter yet how perfectly straight your line is, but it should be as good as you can get. Now, on the second coat, you can see where you need to straighten things out, and on this pass you should aim to get a hair tighter to the ceiling, or the meeting color, but not right on it. This slight 1/8" difference will not be noticeable up at ceiling level, however, if you were to follow the ceiling tightly there may be deviations plus or minus in the contour of the ceiling - that will now be very noticeable, and your straight line may end up looking like a wave.

When cutting in a line where you are only doing one coat, use a sash brush and reverse it, so the pointy end is toward you, then just use the brush as you would normally lay on paint. This is a very good, easy way to cut a straight line, if your brush is loaded properly.

When cutting in, the faster you go, the straighter you go. Takes practice.

When loading a brush, do not wipe off excess on the rim of the can after you dip it in the paint. Rather, tap it against the inside of the can multiple times, a couple times on both sides.. The excess will run out this way, and you will have a fully loaded, properly loaded brush. All artists load brushes this way too.

I always cut paint, both latex and acrylic, 10% minimum, for better flow, and to reduce lap-marks. Water is good, and free. Floetrol is good, and not free. Ordinary common dish-soap is excellent for cutting all acrylic paint, for better flow, reduce brush-marks, longer drying time, laying smoother. To a quart of paint, I might add a tablespoon-full, or two; and this cutting agent is especially helpful with acrylic semi-gloss when doing trim, as this practically eliminates lap-marks.

You can also premix dish-soap into Joint-compound with one of those mixer things that goes in a drill (forget the name in english?), to eliminate air-bubbles, like for when you are skim-coating.


----------



## bandit571

Boss also has caught a "bug" of some sort....both of us are feeling under the weather...

Been fighting this computer all day long.....seems to be running slower than my Grandma...and she has been dead for 40 years....grrrrr. Half the problem seems to be in the modem.....getting to be a nightly chore to restart it.



Years ago, IF someone wanted a Project made in my shop...AND wanted it painted....I build the item, have it sanded ready to paint....then hand them the paint brush...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *....both of us are feeling under the weather...*


*Fret not and I hope that you both feel better. I will post some re-runs later..*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Here´s a few painting tips that will help any amateur appear more professional:
> 
> When cutting in a line, like where wall meets ceiling, or where two colors meet, rather than trying cut as tight to the ceiling line as possible, back off about 1/8" or so and pull out your meeting line. It doesnt matter yet how perfectly straight your line is, but it should be as good as you can get. Now, on the second coat, you can see where you need to straighten things out, and on this pass you should aim to get a hair tighter to the ceiling, or the meeting color, but not right on it. This slight 1/8" difference will not be noticeable up at ceiling level, however, if you were to follow the ceiling tightly there may be deviations plus or minus in the contour of the ceiling - that will now be very noticeable, and your straight line may end up looking like a wave.
> 
> When cutting in a line where you are only doing one coat, use a sash brush and reverse it, so the pointy end is toward you, then just use the brush as you would normally lay on paint. This is a very good, easy way to cut a straight line, if your brush is loaded properly.
> 
> When cutting in, the faster you go, the straighter you go. Takes practice.
> 
> When loading a brush, do not wipe off excess on the rim of the can after you dip it in the paint. Rather, tap it against the inside of the can multiple times, a couple times on both sides.. The excess will run out this way, and you will have a fully loaded, properly loaded brush. All artists load brushes this way too.
> 
> I always cut paint, both latex and acrylic, 10% minimum, for better flow, and to reduce lap-marks. Water is good, and free. Floetrol is good, and not free. Ordinary common dish-soap is excellent for cutting all acrylic paint, for better flow, reduce brush-marks, longer drying time, laying smoother. To a quart of paint, I might add a tablespoon-full, or two; and this cutting agent is especially helpful with acrylic semi-gloss when doing trim, as this practically eliminates lap-marks.
> 
> You can also premix dish-soap into Joint-compound with one of those mixer things that goes in a drill (forget the name in english?), to eliminate air-bubbles, like for when you are skim-coating.


Excellent post and good to know stuff... 👴


----------



## northwoodsman

I am admittedly the WORST painter on this planet. You may as well give the task to a 5 year old instead of me, they will do the same quality work but they will at least have an excuse and people will understand.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Painting? I like painting. That's what I do. I paint things.


----------



## OzarkJim

northwoodsman said:


> I am admittedly the WORST painter on this planet. You may as well give the task to a 5 year old instead of me, they will do the same quality work but they will at least have an excuse and people will understand.


Yep that is me too. Same goes for staining. I can build a really fine looking project and ruin the looks in a heartbeat with paint or stain! That is one of the big reasons I am waiting to get our finish room/paint booth finished so we can start spraying everything with the HVLP guns......


----------



## EricFai

Brian, some good points. Never heard of using dawn in paint, yes in joint compound.

Bandit, you and the misses get yourselves better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tonight's re run- Ron...








*




987Ron said:


> Finally finished my boxes, all waxed and buffed, posted them even though just simple easy to do boxes.
> View attachment 1245634
> 
> 
> _Have a great weekend. Will it be standard as to which arm the chip is implanted into? I can hear it now, but i am left handed or that arm is used in a magnetic machine at work. fun to be a what if guy._


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Was feeling nostalgic so I went to look for some old friends >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









I loved these guys, they had a bubblegum band. And that hollowbody was a seriously awesome guitar.

Now, I have discovered that these fun/funny guys are being updated into a horror movie. What a shame. Why do folks lacking any originality, brilliance, or creativity, have to take old things and ruin them???

Why, it wouldnt surprise me in the least to hear (((they))) have turned Denis The Menace into an undeservedly self-entitled transgender blind quadraplegic They/Them eco-warrior who preaches that we should all be eating bugs to save the Planet; and the sling-shot in They/Them´s back pocket is now a cell-phone.

Hey, all you Hollyweird freakazoids - dont you dare menace with Denis, or I am a-come gunning for you, and I have, like, an hour of Jujitsu training, so you better watch out!

I have ranted.

Have a great day. Ya´ll.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian awesome rant.

Remember USA v. Iran today. The politics behind this is getting crazy. Just let them play.

Mornings getting cooler here. House is wide open. Its still freaking dark at 6am however.


----------



## EricFai

Morning, 0500 was to early. just a tad bit cool this morning, think it's going up to about 60* today. Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5 am (MST) up and ready for school...
Brian-* fret not Mr. Wilson has it handled...


----------



## bandit571

Been up half the night..battling Sir Charles......

45 cloudy dreary degrees outside, yuck. 

IF I get bored enough, today.....I MIGHT try to get to the shop...we'll see...

Morning to ya, pills taken....Ham & Baby Swiss Cheese on a Toasted English Muffin.....


----------



## bandit571

Decided to try the shop, today....set the "timer" at 60 minutes...and see what gets done...IF anything..

Not a whole lot..








Half of 1 corner....


----------



## controlfreak

You guys are spot on with painting. I don't do it much anymore but when I did it for a living I was damn good at it. The point is to get the paint from the bucket or roller to the wall so no need to wipe the paint off. If I see someone take a brush and rake it across the rim I think nope. My favorite thing to paint was windows, fewer trips up and down and ladder moves.


----------



## northwoodsman

controlfreak said:


> You guys are spot on with painting. I don't do it much anymore but when I did it for a living I was damn good at it. The point is to get the paint from the bucket or roller to the wall so no need to wipe the paint off. If I see someone take a brush and rake it across the rim I think nope. My favorite thing to paint was windows, fewer trips up and down and ladder moves.


You forgot the floor. Where does the floor come into play? What do you do with all the paint on the floor? Maybe this provides more insight into why I don't paint.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hi Gang! Went back to school to finish my degree I started 20 years ago. Woodworking is sidelined unless wife has to have something built. Between work, school and life, I'm beat. Good to see everyone here.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, well done box joints, your on a roll, take it easy and get yourself better.


----------



## Ark68SS

Yesterday's contribution to climate change. There's more on the way. Two acres with over 100 deciduous trees.  
BillL


----------



## OzarkJim

I can certainly relate to the raking leaves. The yankees have snow, we have leaves!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I need some help! This use to be the bulb in my outside yard light. It's a Sodium vapor bulb. The power company changed me out to an LED setup and was going to toss this bulb. I kept it thinking I might make a decoration out of it.
I bought a strand of 30 led fairy lights to put inside the empty bulb. Then I'd mount on a nice wood base.

So the help I need is for someone to tell me the easiest way to get the internals out of this bulb without breaking or cracking it.

It looks light the bulb is molded with threads and the internals are molded inside the glass.





































I did manage to cut the bottom pieces out with a drill bit and Dremel tool. I remember watching a TV show where some guy used heat to take the metal base off light bulbs and made flash bangs out of the bulbs. But that was TV. What's it like in real life?

If anybody has got some ideas or experience with this I'd sure love to hear it.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## OzarkJim

Bob,
I like the idea but that sounds like a really tricky operation. If you can score the glass with a glass cutting wheel close to where the metal base attaches, you might get lucky. Then you could use some sort of glue to reattach? If you could find a glass cutting wheel for a Dremel and place the Dremel in a vise, then you could work the bulb on the stationary cutter maybe??

Another option might be hydrofluoric acid, fluorosulfuric acid or fluoroantimonic acid which dissolve glass. But these are a bit dangerous to work with and might also be difficult to use in a way that would dissolve the glass exactly the way you want to (if at all). Might also be hard to come by that acid (it is available in craft stores for use etching/frosting glass but that is real weak version). 

Last suggestion is to take it to someone who blows glass and let them work their magic but probably more than you want to spend.

Good luck and keep us posted. It sounds like a really cool project!


----------



## OzarkJim

Bob,
If you already have the hole in the bottom. maybe you could dissolve the internal metal with Hydrochloric acid?? Or just leave the internals in the bulb for interest??


----------



## northwoodsman

Bob, however you go about it make sure you are wearing good eye protection.


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys are right on target. I've been wearing my safety glasses just like Norm preached. I just wish I could find my spray mask. The glass blower Idea make a lot of sense as does the glass cutter wheel.

Nothing says I have to get this done this year. Once I get the boys tool totes done, I back to work on 'Bruiser'.


----------



## EricFai

Good to hear from you Bob. Sorry I can give you any ideas about glass, I have tried to cut it in the past and it breaks elsewhere. But that does sound like an interesting project.


----------



## northwoodsman

Bob, try not cutting the glass at all. Can you determine where the glass starts and cut through the metal portion below it? It would look cool to leave the base threads intact however, can you grind/cut off the bottom portion to remove the filament and insert your fairy lights?


----------



## woodnek

If you can score all the way around it with a glass cutter you can heat it with a torch and then put it in cold water and it should snap off if done properly. you can google it and find videos of the process. I would make a little jig to hold the bulb while turning it with the glass cutter pressed against it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Burly - maybe one of these helps, or gets ya started.
How to Open a Light Bulb Without Breaking It
https://www.ehow.com/how_7849472_apart-lightbulb.html
How to Open a Light Bulb (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## Lazyman

Be careful. I seem to recall that there is a small amount of mercury inside the inner tube of sodium bulbs that shifts the light towards a whiter color. There may be other toxic materials in there too.You do not want to do this inside your house or shop just in case you break the inner tube. The quantities may be pretty low but you do not want to breath mercury vapor or get it on your skin . Wear gloves and a very good respirator. Personally, I would not mess with it.


----------



## EricFai

Good points Nathan.


----------



## BurlyBob

Once again, this proves why we come to LJ's. I've recieved so many great ideas, advice and warnings about this project. I never thought of Mercury, airborne glass particles most certainly. Gases were another thing. For certain I'm definitely going to check out everything WWBJ posted. 

As much as I'd like to get this project finished for this Christmas. I just might spend a lot more time educating myself so I don't 'F' up everything.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jokes about getting old:*

_The older I get, the earlier it gets late._
_Women rarely admit their age; men rarely act it._
_I’m so old that my first car was a covered wagon._
_How come everyone my age seems older than me?_
_I’m at the age where I can’t keep up with all the things I hate._
_A wise man remembers a woman’s birthday but never her age._
_I’m so old I can remember when emojis were called hieroglyphics._
_Regular naps will prevent old age, especially if taken whilst driving._
_Ageing gracefully is the polite way of saying you’re slowly looking worse._
_You know you’re old when dining out means catching the early bird special._
_We were so poor growing up we could only listen to Simon or Garfunkel._
_You know you’re old when people call at 9 pm and ask, “Did I wake you?”_
_I believe in loyalty. So, when I got to a certain age I decided to stick with it._
_My wife’s so vain, she’d rather pay full price than admit she’s a senior citizen._
_I’d like to say I’m ageing like fine wine but in my case, it’s more like a fine banana._
_I like older women because they’re used to life’s disappointments, so they’re ready for me._


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nightly wrap up...























*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## bandit571

All that smoke, and no meat? 

I can remember when we could pile all the leaves up at the curb...and just throw a match ( or 3...) onto the pile, and call it done......now we have to wait around on a noisy, ugly trailer being pulled around town by a City Truck & Crew....


----------



## bandit571

He lived so far back into the Hills & Hollows, it took 3 days for the sun to rise....


You know it is bad, when your Grandmother works FASTER than the crew you hired....and she has been Dead for over 40 years......

He was know to scare away Vampires...since the crew had to drive stakes to see IF he moved.....

They told one Carpenter to change his job title......to Milkman.....

Yep, ya'll have that, on the bigger jobs...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Walking into a room with a purpose, then halting for a moment to ask yourself why you went in there is a sure sign of.......... well, it is a sign of something, and not in a good way.

Say, while I am on the subject of "Did You Ever?"

Did you ever find some random screw while walking through a room, or under a piece of furniture you moved temporarily, maybe while vaccuming, or in some weird place in the house where no one ever goes, and you say to yourself, hmmm? that is an unusual screw, sure looks important, I wonder what it belongs to? And then you put it somewhere "special," and make a mental note to not forget where it is - in case, or until you discover what item in your house is missing this vital piece of technology. And you never do discover what this screw belongs to, and anyway, even if you did, you have long forgotten where you stashed the screw in the first place.

Ya, me too.

There are a few of them around here somewhere???


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, yesterday I had a doctors appointment in Palma, which is our largest not-really-a-city. I was smart and gave myself some leeway time as it was approaching rush-hour, and around here, we all know what that means! On the highway going into the Not-Really-A-City, there was not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 car-accidents, in the span of about two miles, in the span of about !0 minutes; all on the same inbound side of the highway. And these "accidents", all of them, were not silly little fender-benders, with one car as villian and another as innocent. No, it was like when you are playing Chess, and there are a handful of pieces left on the board, and you know you are going to lose, so you "accidently" flip the board over and the pieces all go flying and end up every which way. And it was like the Police didnt even have time to clear one accident, before they had to back up a-ways, or go further ahead a-ways to deal with the next host of victims. I think a record was set, and I am sure the Police dudes will be talking about that day for awhile to come. Nevertheless, after inching through the traffic jam that was caused by this mayhem and carnage, I made it to my appointment with 4 minutes to spare.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

USA beat Iran, and moves on. Netherlands is next.

USA has a very young and talented group of players.

BTW spectacular day here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Not my work, of course. Pretty cool carving. Prolly took longer than it has been taking me to detail the box I am working on,












*How was this created may you wonder?*









Woodworker Spends 100 Hours Carving a Crocodile Emerging from Wood Bar Top


The way the wood grains mimic the ripples in water is genius!




mymodernmet.com




*Spoiler alert: a CNC was involved... *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For BB's antique lamp ideas.. A message? *


----------



## EricFai

Morning Guys, rain has stopped and pushing high 60* today. Out to the shop in a bit to continue some finish work.

Should be out in the yard, just not interested in that kind of thing. Need to put all the beds down for the winter.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Arthritis-Friendly Tools*


















10 Terrific Arthritis Gadgets - Arthritis Center - Everyday Health


Is arthritis making everyday activities a challenge? Everyday Health scoured the Internet for terrific arthritis gadgets to ease daily life. Check them out.




www.everydayhealth.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/174514554301252438/
*My favorite one to try is...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is a new one for myself to soften hardened tape rolls...







*


----------



## controlfreak

Regarding using acid to remove base from bulb.. There is likely a strong vacuum inside the bulb and when it fails you may get some splash back or shock wave action.


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3862029
> 
> 
> *How was this created may you wonder?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworker Spends 100 Hours Carving a Crocodile Emerging from Wood Bar Top
> 
> 
> The way the wood grains mimic the ripples in water is genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mymodernmet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler alert: a CNC was involved... *


Now I REALLY like this project!!!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

controlfreak said:


> Regarding using acid to remove base from bulb.. There is likely a strong vacuum inside the bulb and when it fails you may get some splash back or shock wave action.


I did add the disclaimer that acids would be dangerous to use. But hey I am a chemist. You should expect some chemistry involved in my suggestions.........


----------



## bandit571

29 very BREEZY degrees outside. No visits from Sir Charles during the night. 

Lunch? Was a TALL stack of Pastrami, with layers of Baby Swiss Cheese....packed between two slices of Wheat Bread..."nuked" for about a minute....

Might try the shop again, in a little bit....camera is busy getting charged up.....and see what I can get done....film @2300 hrs. I hope...

Site seems to be running a little better, again?


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm beginning to have 2nd thoughts about this light bulb project. Capt Klutz tells me there's mercury glass inside that bulb and it has an internal vacumn with might result in the glass breaking altogether.

I've got an idea for a jig and a glass cutter that might work. The idea of working with mercury gas has me thinking it might not be the safest thing to try. I'm putting this one on the back burner for the time being.


----------



## bandit571

One hour of shop time, again....then things wanted to fight...shop stool kept trying to trip me up..caught a small square just under the eye...from where it launched out of the part...yes, I had my glasses on.

results of 1 hour of fussing, feuding, and cussing..








2 corners have been dry fitted together...try again tomorrow, eh?


----------



## EricFai

Cussing not allowed in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Yeah....Riiiight....


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Cussing not allowed in the shop.


 Ummmmmmmmm.............you haven't been to my shop then.............................It's MANDATORY here!!!


----------



## EricFai

bandit571 said:


> Yeah....Riiiight....


Some of Us Old Veterans have habits that we just can't brake. Learned a few words while stationed in Korea, I bet you know a few from your time. And the good thing is no one knows what you are talking about.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My nightly read before bed...*









What Does It Really Mean to Take the Lord’s Name in Vain?


The Old Testament identifies several ways in which the third commandment can be violated.




www.crossway.org


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The most commonly used cussing, used in my shop is: "Okay, watch me fork this up." I actually do say this to myself frequently, I guess, to deflate the situation when I have an operation to do that might end in disappointment, a do-over, or worser. That way, if things go well, I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If olive oil comes from olives, and mineral oil comes from minerals - what does baby oil come from?

Shame on you for thinking that!

Baby oil comes from olives and minerals - duh!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My Advent calendar surprise- which I will open up later* 😏


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken. No Charlie Horses....Bowl of Hash Browns, Meat Balls, Onions, and Cheese....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3862074
> 
> *My Advent calendar surprise- which I will open up later* 😏


----------



## EricFai

Chilly start here below freezing. Not ready for this weather. Ready for Spring to arrive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*There may be hope...*








Life really does get better with age: Study finds older adults experience less daily stress


If you're dealing with a lot of stress in your life right now, new research from Penn State is here to say chances are it will get better -- eventually.




studyfinds.org


----------



## bandit571

One hour IN the shop, today....got the next corner done..








Leaves just one more to do....hung up the shop apron..








Back at it tomorrow, eh? Apron is starting to look well used...








Ah...yep...


----------



## EricFai

Looks good Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## OzarkJim

Got the first pleated canister filter for DC today. Looks like it will work great. Someone suggested a source on here that was a lot better price so I am moving forward!! Good timing too as having to heat a bit in the shop now with cooler weather.

Current project is floating bed for a grandchild. Nothing fancy. Just using 23/32" ply and will paint it with gloss black (boy). Add color changing LED light strip. Debating headboard. Thought about making one that could hold cell phone and charger.


----------



## EricFai

Been working on some smallgifts for the grandkids today. Also put a coat of spar varnish on the top for the table saw, sand it out in the morning and add another coat. Then I can wax the surface.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya.....pills taken...fresh donuts...and..it IS a F R I D A Y !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Care to post your shop apron...

Bandits-*








*Mine-







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*More on painting







*








Painting Tips: How to Paint Faster


A master painter shares tips and techniques from 30 years of residential painting work, covering everything from roller selection to taping to caulking and




www.familyhandyman.com


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm hoping to get a little work done on the Boy's Christmas projects. I've got the heat cranked up out there and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the sun will waarm up the driveway enough to scrape the snow off. If things go well and I keep healing I'll be back at the bench Monday. I'm sure looking forward to getting it done.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## OzarkJim

Well, it's raining and cold. There is one downside to having a shop that is remote from house. It's not far enough away to justify a ride in the side by side but long enough to get wet when you walk........

Mine is about 100 yards from the house. I guess upside is I am getting exercise and the wife doesn't complain about the noise LOL......


----------



## northwoodsman

OzarkJim said:


> Well, it's raining and cold. There is one downside to having a shop that is remote from house. It's not far enough away to justify a ride in the side by side but long enough to get wet when you walk...


It certainly does justify it!


----------



## OzarkJim

northwoodsman said:


> It certainly does justify it!


I'm not that old yet LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Day 2: Your Ugly Christmas Sweater Is Beautiful in Its Own Way*









*Any sweater stories to share?*


----------



## corelz125

Free the beagle


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

5 Expensive Woodworking Tools That Are Worth Every Penny


Seth Keller introduces you to five different expensive woodworking tools – two types of squares, a pocket block plane, a palm router, and special saws.




www.wwgoa.com


----------



## OzarkJim

I did a search and didn't find what I wanted so asking here among friends:

I am looking for plans to build a porch swing that converts to a bed and also has adjustable foot rests. I know it may take combining multiple plans to get exactly what I want. Granted if it is a bed you can't have the seat curve to make super compfy but I am thinking it would be ok if it just had a slight curve on the front for your knees and that would not prevent it from being used as a bed. The real trick I think would be having a strong enough hinge system for the backrest that would lay down to form the bed. 

Reason being that sometimes the wife and I like to sit and swing while enjoying one of our many water features and other times we like to lay down and take a snooze while listening to the water. 

Will need to build a bunch of them: 2 for waterfall, 2 for down by creek, 4 for fire pit near playground/outdoor kitchen, 2 or 3 on floating dock on pond. Obviously not all at the same time!!! $$$$$


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3862187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Expensive Woodworking Tools That Are Worth Every Penny
> 
> 
> Seth Keller introduces you to five different expensive woodworking tools – two types of squares, a pocket block plane, a palm router, and special saws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wwgoa.com



Don't let my wife see this. I am trying to get her to let me buy machines costing $2K.......LOL

She wouldn't even blink at $200.


----------



## OzarkJim

We approach things in a very different manner for sure LOL.


----------



## OzarkJim

I do have "permission" to buy the Shark 1000 pro router fence/lift system this month. Really looking forward to using that machine in the shop. Should make joinery about a 100% easier!!! 

Along about March, I hope to add the Grizzly 22"/44" open ended drum sander. 

Then about May maybe a Shaper. 

We have two DIY machine builds in the plans. A panel saw and upgrades to my CNC to 4'x8' (actually more of building a completely new one LOL). I don't tell the wife what the DIYs cost since I can sneak the parts in a few at a time..........

At that point we will have all the machines we originally planned for the shop.


----------



## OzarkJim

The "discussions" with the wife usually go like this (keep in mind we both monitor the bank accounts on our phones), Her: "what is this $200 at Lowe's", Me: "oh that was some hardware for your kitchen drawers". Truth: $200 worth of linear bearings for panel saw........

Other truth: I think she knows better but decides to let it slide to avoid a more serious "discussion"!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Will Santa bring you gifts?*


----------



## EricFai

I'll just get a lump of coal.


----------



## EricFai

Jim, this past year I saw a project in I think "Wood" for a hammock made from wood "Cedar" looks like that might fit the bill there. I have to look to see what issue.

Been thinking about one here, looked cool.


----------



## OzarkJim

One thing I do know. It is a LOT easier to just follow cut plans to build something than to reinvent the wheel. So, I am serious about looking for porch swing plans. And very open to suggestions on where to find good quality free woodworking plans in general. There are a lot of sites out there that claim to be free but actually want you to either sign up for a barrage of advertising or the plans really aren't free (except maybe a trial sample or if you sign up for a trial period).


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Jim, this past year I saw a project in I think "Wood" for a hammock made from wood "Cedar" looks like that might fit the bill there. I have to look to see what issue.
> 
> Been thinking about one here, looked cool.


That might work as a compromise between an actual bed and a reclining seat. We can fall asleep in our reclining couch seats inside the house for sure LOL. 

I know you might find this hard to believe after knowing me for a bit on here, but my wife and I actually do like to sit close to each other. We even sit on the same side of the table (as opposed to opposite of each other) when we go to restaurants. Not sure if that is because she loves me and likes to be close or she knows my hearing is bad..........


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy

Desert_Woodworker said:


> I really like those old-timey photos… I just found this…
> 
> *WHEN WAS THE TABLE SAW INVENTED?*
> 
> View attachment 1208058
> 
> 
> The article is interesting…
> When Was The Table Saw Invented?
> 
> My first table saw was the one that my stepdad gave me… I was now a woodworker…
> 
> View attachment 1208111


Thats exactly the same table saw I started with, got it from my Grand Dad, the ex-wife sold it at a yard sale, which is why she's an ex! Still have the miter gage from it though...I win!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

GrumpyGolfGuy said:


> Thats exactly the same table saw I started with


Your saw is is very similar to the one I started with. At the time it was a beast of a machine but I cared for it an it cut many board feet.


----------



## bandit571

Look up the video of Roy Underhill using a treadle-powered Tablesaw. And be amazed...

Morning to ya.....donuts & Pills...


----------



## EricFai

Jim, I found the issue "Wood" issue #280 March 2022, article is Dream-time Hammock. It is 86" x 32" and it states less then $200 of course that was a little while back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dream-time Hammock Woodworking Plan Plan from WOOD Magazine


Dream-time Hammock Woodworking Plan,Outdoor



www.woodstore.net




*OR*


WOOD Issue 280, March 2022


----------



## EricFai

It actually looks comfortable


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> Jim, I found the issue "Wood" issue #280 March 2022, article is Dream-time Hammock. It is 86" x 32" and it states less then $200 of course that was a little while back.


Thanks I will search that ASAP.


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3862230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream-time Hammock Woodworking Plan Plan from WOOD Magazine
> 
> 
> Dream-time Hammock Woodworking Plan,Outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodstore.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OR*
> 
> 
> WOOD Issue 280, March 2022


Thanks for the links!!


----------



## OzarkJim

So today it was sunny but forecast calls for rain rest of the week. Therefore, I made the trip for this:










Some things to note about this picture:
Red Oak ply is stupid expensive!!!
An 8' bed sure is nice to haul it in.
Having a roll up door and an adjustable height rolling table is very handy!!

The material handling in the new shop is so much nicer than before!!! Pull up hit the button to open one of the garage doors and back right in. Slide the material right off on that table that also acts as my infeed table at the moment. Easy peasy!!


----------



## OzarkJim

FYI,
Lowe's has the Kreg Foreman pocket hole machine on sale for $350 ($50 off). This one followed me home.


----------



## OzarkJim

Wearing y'all out with the pictures today I know. But got this in today too. Clear PVC pipe to use on the DC system (I want to be able to see dust being pulled out of machines). It said 4" when I ordered and I expected it to be same diameter as the light weight drain pipe we use but it's not.......


----------



## OzarkJim

I googled woodworking plans for a night stand I am thinking about building. Good grief, how many 10,000 woodworking plans for $$ are there?? And why must they constantly be popping up?? It's like trying to find a wedding ring buried under 10' of sand on a beach........

Somebody needs to delete that Ted guy........geezzzzz


----------



## EricFai

Check out Wood Smith Plans, some are free some you pay for. I have seen some nice one in the magazine.


----------



## bandit571

Need to start up a journal......except I seem to have "Writer's Block" going on. Took the last 2 days off from the shop, too.....feeling a bit Lazy. Might try tomorrow,eh?

Mr. Gumption and Mr. Motivation seemed to have left the Building....Hopefully, they took that Lawyer friend of theirs along..some guy named Murphy.....


----------



## OzarkJim

Just want to mention that the table in my picture a few posts back is available at Home Depot. It runs about $200 if I recall but it has wheels and is adjustable height, plus drawers. It has been one of the handiest things ever in the shop. We actually have two because my wife stole my first one for her crafting area in the basement! 

Would be a great Christmas gift for the boss ladies.......


----------



## OzarkJim

Lots of memories hiding out in my photos. Here is a picture of the old shop (30x30 plus lean too I think) we just moved out of when we built the new shop. It was part of the property when I bought it. It has masonite siding and got a new roof after a tornado took the old one. At present it still holds some lumber, tools and my CNC but once we get it cleared out it will turn into our landscaping (IE: tractor and gardening tool) shed. 

So, as you can see, I had a lot less than a dream shop before building the new one. While I was down in Carlsbad, NM for two years the workshop was only a tiny storage shed (8x10 I think). There were times when I didn't have a shed at all before I bought my current property. But for that matter I didn't have any big machines either just power tools. And really my more serious interest in woodworking bloomed late. Pardon the mess. I am typically much more tidy than that.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Seriously, Guys, you should consider switching to Brave Browser, for all your internet exploring needs, whether on a PC, laptop, or phone.

If you are using a browser like Google Chrome your privacy is exploited for advertising purposes and you are a Product of Google. Larry Page thanks you for your contribution; well, not really.

With Brave, page-loads are faster, no popup ads, no tracking cookies, and when you delete your search history - it is truly gone, forever.

An article explaining why Brave is better than the rest:

6 Reasons Why You Must Switch To Brave Browser Now

I dont know what ads you all see when you are Here on LJs, but I see Zero. And it isnt like this is detrimental to LJs, they get paid to run the ads, not by how many people see them.


----------



## OzarkJim

Does DuckDuckGo work the same way?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....what's fer Lunch?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Morning to ya....*what's fer Lunch?*


*Stromboli*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Famous DW Hot Pocket


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Both DuckDuck and Brave are privacy focused, but Brave is newer and more better in several ways.
Brave is a download standalone browser, DuckDuck is just an extension and is still an advertising platform.
There have been rumors that DuckDuck has recently been compromised in some way, like there is a backdoor, but I dont know this for certain.
Differences between DuckDuck and Brave:

Brave vs. DuckDuckGo: Which Browser is Better? How Do They Compare?

Google and others like Firefox have algos that might limit search queries or bury topics so they are more difficult to find. So, for example, if I were to query - "Hillary Clinton is a corrupt satanic evil witch who survives on adrenochrome, and has 27 clones" - I might get a slew of hits about how super awesome she is and a Snopes debunker would be first, followed by a pro-Hillary Wikipedia. The "darker" stuff might be there or not if you scroll deep enough, buried under mounds of you-know-what.
Brave doesnt do that. However, the Brave database isnt as ginormous as the Google database is, yet, so sometimes I use Chrome to search for some topics, like an Osso Buco recipe, or antique dining-room chairs for sale, or how much my GratefulDead records (that I never listened to) are worth.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

BTW, that stuff about Hillary was just an absurd extreme example. I totally dont believe she has 27 clones, maybe four or five at best. Lol.


----------



## bandit571

Back at it, Sunday.....








All 4 corners are done....








Was fun trying to see the pencil lines...








Side view...have even cut a panel for the bottom...








Need to do a glue up...almost sure to involve a lot of cussing.....


----------



## EricFai

A little 1/4" brush to get all of the joints coated, and fast. The only disadvantage of box joints.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim- *I enjoy the pics and stories...
One of my favorites is this one...









Only to be outdone by this one...


----------



## bandit571

Big pot of Smoked Sausage, Mushrooms, Onions..and a LARGE box of Zatarain's Jambalaya Mix for dinner, today...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian* interesting article. As for "data" it is a very big business in our everyday life. I have even heard that one company made more selling data than there product...

For your efforts-


----------



## OzarkJim

Busy day in the shop. 

Got the floating bed frame together, just need to paint it and add the lights underneath. Not making a head board for this one.


----------



## OzarkJim

My shop partner added T track to his outfeed table and since he had the tools out, we added a track to the left of the miter saw station as well. Sadly, we had two rolls of left to right self-adhesive ruler tape but no right to left (it's on order now though). 



















Unboxed and played with the Kreg Foreman a bit today too. It's a great machine. Need to build a roll around cabinet for it though.


----------



## OzarkJim

Someone posted a thread about router tabletops, and it got me to thinking about what I am going to do once I get the new lift at the end of the month. I have a Rockler tabletop right now with one of their plates which I suppose I could use (if the new plate fits) but I was thinking that I would build something from scratch as I plan to build a heavy roll around cabinet under it. My objective is to build something that will match up to all our cabinets both in appearance and height. My idea is to have all the tool beds and worktables at the same height throughout the shop so that worktables could act as infeed and outfeed on longer stock as needed. Granted it isn't something I expect to need frequently as most pieces will not be that long but there are occasions where I would think that might be an advantage (say making exterior doors for instance). 

I was also, thinking maybe laminate two pieces of MDF core Melamine together for the top. That would eliminate me having to laminate a surface onto the top and it would match the rest of the tables in our shop. Thoughts??

What about just going with standard particle board core Melamine?

I also thought about getting a cast iron tabletop but getting one with the exact fit for the new plate might be an issue and I would have to drill the top to mount the Shark Pro 1000 fence (it mounts similar to an Incra fence).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> *Thoughts??*


*You work hard, but seem to enjoy what you are doing... 👴 🔨*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-*


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> You work hard, but seem to enjoy what you are doing... 👴 🔨



It's a LOT easier when there are two of us in the shop!! But we only work a few hours at a time and some days not at all.


----------



## OzarkJim

If any of you have dust collection under your router table that works really well, post some pictures please. 

I have looked at a couple of diy build videos and they all seem to have trouble with getting 100% of the dust out of under table boxes. I am wondering if it is simply a function of the flat bottoms in their boxes or maybe that they don't put the port right at the bottom (some even had their port right at the top which didn't seem to make sense to me at all).


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The new saw-blades are here.... the new saw blades are here! Yay! Christmas present to myself, 2 Freud 60T thin kerfs. Nothing is as comforting as a factory edge, well, except new warm socks, or maybe a couple chords of firewood, or maybe still-warm gooey chocolate brownies , or maybe the wife - when she is feeling frisky after a "waxing" and a pedicure.

On a sidenote: import taxes suck! Not on the blades, those were bought within the EU, but just as a principle in general. Whoever thought up that one should be tarred and feathered, then drawn and quartered, and then the quarters banished, or somethin.


----------



## EricFai

Brian this is family friendly, don't talk about the wife that way. 

Jim, I agree with the router table. Mine is at the top next to the base of the router, it takes the fines and about 75% of the chips, it does however take everything from the top connection at the fence.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all

Up in NJ Fixed moms bathroom vanity










During the demo the pipe broke in the wall.

















Cut out the old, put in new,
























Finished.























































One more day w mom sis bro and bro in law.

Have a good day guys


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OzarkJim said:


> *If any of you have dust collection under your router table that works really well, post some pictures please.*


*Jim- after school I will post some pics of a DYI under the router box that I made and works very well...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America... 😏 







*


----------



## builtinbkyn

OzarkJim said:


> If any of you have dust collection under your router table that works really well, post some pictures please.
> 
> I have looked at a couple of diy build videos and they all seem to have trouble with getting 100% of the dust out of under table boxes. I am wondering if it is simply a function of the flat bottoms in their boxes or maybe that they don't put the port right at the bottom (some even had their port right at the top which didn't seem to make sense to me at all).


Jim my table has the Incra box and it works flawlessly. No suction is lost and the box fully clears. Looks like Rockler has made their own version too. If I were to make one, I'd simply copy their design.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sometime back I posted these in the beginning stage. Here they are ready for the final coat of varnish.








Hope you all like them.

Bob


----------



## EricFai

Nice Bob. Great work and kids will like them.


----------



## bandit571

Monday...Monday? Meh, leave it at that.....will try for a glue up tomorrow...








Dry fitted all 4 corners...


----------



## EricFai

Liking that Bandit.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Eric and Bandit.


----------



## OzarkJim

Painting the bed frame today. Rick (partner in the shop) is making another flag 36" this time I think.

Put a couple lights over the Miter Saw. That made a big difference!!!!

Looked at some DIY Router table videos on U Tube. Looks like about 75% of folks use Melamine for the top so I know I am on the right track. What did we ever do before U Tube????

Wife is downstairs in her craft room making sublimation cups. She has several orders to fill for Christmas.


----------



## EricFai

Latest project: a sliding top box.








Need to post over in projects.


----------



## EricFai

Posted:








Projects - Sliding Top Box


Just a small box with a sliding top




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all

Eric that is a really nice box.

BB nice gifts.


----------



## Peteybadboy

BTW went to the Pompton Queen diner yesterday for Breakfast w family.

Had a NJ staple - Taylor Ham Egg and cheese on a roll, hash brown pile the size of a bowling ball. Awesome


----------



## EricFai

Thanks, Petey. Some lucky guy will be the proud owner shortly.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....Pills taken....MIGHT try a glue-up, later today?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning-* Jim I will post the pics on the router table dust collection. I have been super busy getting the students ready for the district math finals.
I will enjoy watching and reading the forum as you retired guys post.


----------



## EricFai

Semi-retirement is nice. Gives me more more shop time, which I need to get my tail busy with some Christmas gifts.


----------



## bandit571

And....Foret de Pincer








We have glue up on the bench...

Boss has errands to run....will let this sit a spell...








Spacers to keep the sides from bowing in...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> *And....Foret de Pincer*


 You have stumped me and Google


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Best stud finder?








Walabot DIY - The world's most advanced stud finder


Walabot DIY & DIY Plus are cutting-edge wall scanners that take stud finder technology to the next level. Capable of "seeing" up to four inches into walls, it uses radio frequency technology to provide users with the location of studs, plumbing pipes, electric wires, and other objects hiding...




walabot.com




*


----------



## 987Ron

Images for *Foret de Pincer*






Never heard it called that but I'm an Okie.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Memories as a contractor, back then... Those beautiful oak floors before the laminates...








*


----------



## EricFai

I always made a series of long cuts then pry out the thin strips, then weave a new board back in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I just purchased some of these...







*


----------



## bandit571

Try : Forest of Clamps..in French...


----------



## OzarkJim

EricFai said:


> I always made a series of long cuts then pry out the thin strips, then weave a new board back in.


Handy to know as I have the old fashioned thick boards in the living room/kitchen upstairs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim- *some years ago before the after market boxes came out- I put together this to catch the dust and it works great. Also I use an above port on the fence with a shop vac. It does the job.


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Jim- *some years ago before the after market boxes came out- I put together this to catch the dust and it works great. Also I use an above port on the fence with a shop vac. It does the job.
> View attachment 3862448
> View attachment 3862449
> View attachment 3862451


Thanks for posting the pics DW. What is the little sliding door on the side for?

Looking at some of the aftermarket boxes, I am thinking that if I make the box with sides that slope down to the bottom and back where the DC connection port would be located, it will act as a funnel and effectively remove 100% of the dust from at least the box. Maybe even allow for more suction on the hoses above the table??


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3862446


I have been using those the wrong way all my life LOL!! Who knew they were as good for "input" as output!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim-* The box below hardly gets any chips- The above port attached to the fence with a shop vac gets most and protects the router. The little side door was for a wrench to get to the router nut when changing the router bit. Made out of MDF leftovers cost little...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

_*dormez bien-*







_


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Jim-* The box below hardly gets any chips- The above port attached to the fence with a shop vac gets most and protects the router. The little side door was for a wrench to get to the router nut when changing the router bit. Made out of MDF leftovers cost little...


Thanks again. Good info. 

I'm thinking MDF core melamine top with MDF support. Cab out of Black melamine with white on interior where I can (to match rest of cabinets to be built in the shop. We go thru a LOT of Melamine. Its inexpensive and we don't have to laminate it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Think the Thread gets to 10,000 posts by Jan.1? That would be just about a year.


----------



## EricFai

It could be possible.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *Think the Thread gets to 10,000 posts by Jan.1? That would be just about a year.*


*Hmmm* it would take about 43 posts per day to hit that mark... I am just enjoying the posts as they go along. With a little waxing all things are possible...* *


----------



## OzarkJim

This thread gets a LOT of posts because the people here are so friendly!! And it helps that Bandit does not tolerate bad behavior!

In most cases, I would rather post here than on the at large areas as I am less likely to see bad comments among friends.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For our resident electrician Top Max who I hope is ready along...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This might be useful...







*


----------



## OzarkJim

OK DW. I had to go look that one up LOL. You know how I love power tools and machines. 

Obviously for the average person a $150 power shovel makes zero sense. BUT if I was one of the people planting a couple thousand tulip bulbs at Garvin Gardens in Hot Springs, AR...........

But I have seen what they use. It is a special shovel that looks like it has a piece of pipe on the end instead of a spade. They simply take a "plug" out of the ground and drop the bulbs in. Can be operated while standing which is a big help.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! 46 cloudy, dreary degrees outside. Need to go out and pick up a refill of some pills....then see about removing all them clamps......then gluing a bottom panel in place...


----------



## EricFai

Jim, as for the bad behavior, yes you have some folks like that. I just self-ignore the comments and scroll past them. And yes, Bandit does keep a clean shed here.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Here on the rock farm, these are our power shovels.


----------



## OzarkJim

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Here on the rock farm, these are our power shovels.
> 
> View attachment 3862488


I can relate to that!! You hit solid rock here at about 18" sometimes less. Every rain we seem to grow rocks in the yard. Lots of fun for the lawnmower.......


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thats right; here at Finca C´an Leo, we specialize in two types of rock growing. Ya got yer Limestone rocks, and yer Granite rocks. Occasionally we might harvest a lump of quartz or two, but that is an invasive species from the rock farm next door.


----------



## EricFai

I ran into granite while digging footers for my shop, some broke up, others ended up being part of the footer. Thankfully it was below the frost line.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What is caliche — and why is it so impossible to dig through?


Only in Arizona: Millennia of calcium carbonate buildup below the soil surface leaves legacy of blood, sweat and tears



www.azcentral.com


----------



## bandit571

Wednesday..aka..Hump Day....Box is out of the clamps, and cleaned up..








Test fit a bottom panel for fit..








Then glue it in place...with a few clamps...








Then mill a few strips to make a panel for a lid....and glue THAT up, as well..








C clamps are holding a caul in place....vise is the caul on the other end...








Let both of these sit a day or 2....and try again...


----------



## bandit571

Windows are rattling in the house.....because a Boston Terrier is sound asleep...and SNORING louder than the Boss!
She is laying curled up in front of a register Grate...being a "Heat Pig".


----------



## OzarkJim

We have sandstone, shale and some granite here too. Really sucks when you need to bury utility lines and such...


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3862491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is caliche — and why is it so impossible to dig through?
> 
> 
> Only in Arizona: Millennia of calcium carbonate buildup below the soil surface leaves legacy of blood, sweat and tears
> 
> 
> 
> www.azcentral.com


Yep that stuff has no redeeming qualities.

What I remember about the desert is that everything was fun and games and you could drive fairly well across any area UNTIL it rained. Then the surface was like an ice rink of slick clay..........


----------



## EricFai

Back to some lathe work. Prepped a few blanks tonight, drilled a 1" hole through the center, then made the cylinders. Need to trim to length then shape.
















These are for a few sets of grinders.

Also cut some blanks for a couple of small bowls.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good morning*- a deserved day away from the school house. Plumber is coming to replace the hot water tank. It is 12 years old but I like to practice preventative maintenance. This is something that I was able to do myself before the next step in my age limitations...

*Morning catch up...*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....and a "full house" to meself.....5s over 3s.....41 ugly degrees outside, pills taken....maybe a run to the store....we be out of noodles...
Will see about those clamps, later...


----------



## EricFai

Morning, 53* and foggy this morning, saying rain later.

DW, thanks. Hot water heaters can be fun, I should flush mine one of these days. It sits in a closet and forgotten about.

Bandit, the box is coming along nicely.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## bandit571

Checking for fit..








Will have to add some blocking...








Lid is out of the clamps...and right back in..








With Bread Board ends..
..








Let this sit a day...need to find some small hinges, and a latch...


----------



## EricFai

Looks like a good fit Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Why mourning a pet can be harder than grieving for a person


Researchers have also found our connections with our fluffy, scaled and feathered friends come with a price, in that we grieve the loss of our pets.




studyfinds.org


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Start them young... 
















4-in-1 Cool Tool Workshop | MindWare


Young carpenters can safely create and build real wooden projects using this combination drill press, jigsaw, sander and lathe. Woodworking equipment ...




www.mindware.orientaltrading.com




*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken. 34 clear and sunny degrees outside....and...it is a FRIDAY!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Has anyone ever used this?







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Segue from Dw´s elelator hack, up up and away -

Blackrock, Morgan Stanley, Deutsche Bank, Bank of America, Goldman Sachs - all - warning of serious damage incoming. What can tame out of control inflation? Deep Recession. Better stock up on popcorn, it is going to be the Greatest Show on Earth - ever. 

What happens when folks run out of cash and credit? Theft. Which, in a roundabout way, is why folks dont have cash and credit.

Or, maybe all those wiseguys are wrong. Place yer bets.


----------



## OzarkJim

2


----------



## northwoodsman

OzarkJim, it's very easy to ignore someone. Go to their member profile and under their name select *Ignore*. You will no longer see the content that they post. They can still see what you post however, it's not up to you to make decisions for them.


----------



## OzarkJim

3


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think you are cool O.J. 
Oh, wont you stay. Stay!
Just a little bit longer.
Please, please, please
Say you will.

Why, who else, oother than you, can I ask about troubleshooting problems with the RV I will never buy?!!!


----------



## Admin

OzarkJim said:


> IF a bully can't see his intended targets posts then he can't comment on them!!! And if someone else comments on the bullies post then it still gets thru or at least has the same effect. Only a total block in both directions can address the issue and that power should be in the members hands not admin!!! It is the equivalent of being able to walk away in public!!
> 
> I should be able to select who sees my posts at least to some degree!!
> 
> You give members the choice of who can see their profiles so there is a case to be made.


We do not have the block option available at this time. You can choose to use the ignore option and not see their posts, however, you are not able to choose who sees yours. If the block option is something that is able to be added in the future then we will surely let everyone know.  

~Mike D


----------



## bandit571

IF you have a problem with a Bully....there is a "Report" feature.....do it enough times, and the Bully will be shown the door by Admin.


----------



## OzarkJim

4


----------



## DS

I’ve been trudging away at the entertainment center build
I still have a long way to go.








I stole some shop time in the garage tonight.
Routing the flutes in the columns for Mom’s entertainment center project.
At my current pace, I might finish before my grandkids are my age… sigh

Btw, that is not blood, but stain from trying to pour into my hvlp from a gallon can.
Also my tools are for being used, not being seen. Don’t judge… 😜


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *Segue* from Dw´s elelator hack, up up and away -


Your added vocabulary word added to my post... 👴


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Oh, wont you stay. Stay!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS-* nice to see you back and I look forward to seeing more...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pax Romana...







*


----------



## DS

I’ve been putting in crazy hours at work.
Being busy isn’t a bad problem to have, but it can still be a problem.

We finally hired a new engineer to help me out, but that just means that, in addition to everything I am already doing, I get to train her as well.

At some point things should normalize again.
From what I hear, tract home construction has come to a near standstill.
Higher end custom homes aren’t quite affected yet.
Of course, we had already booked a year out before interest rates went nuts.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Looking muy bueno, DS. That is one serious router bit. Would make sense in contrast with a blood-spattered tabletop. 

DW, I coulda swore that song - Stay - was by Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> DW, I coulda swore that song - Stay - was by Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons.


Your version is for the younger generation 😏 👴


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS said:


> Being busy isn’t a bad problem to have, but it can still be a problem.


For myself, "busy" with a purpose is a "good busy". And then there is "problem" which causes tension and without tension then the bridge collapses...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Up and breakfast- Power Ade blue and 2 Jimmy Deans egg and cheese roll ups. Laundry, visit to the "home" to visit my Mom and I am still thinking about upgrading to a new Laser... The Duck uses a Trotec and that seem to be the best one out there. Again just thinking...


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself....pills taken.....

Intend to make a batch of Smoked Sausage Jambalaya later today.....sometime to warm me up, as it were.....


----------



## Peteybadboy

Spectacular day here, but I'm watching soccer instead.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Man's euthanasia allowed despite citing POVERTY as key in his decision


A Canadian pensioner seeking euthanasia because he fears homelessness has approval from a doctor despite admitting poverty is a factor in the decision to end his own life.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pickup Wizard*
I heard gardeners complain ALL THE TIME about the mess that fruit and nut trees leave in the garden. Both ornamental and edible trees will make a mess of whatever you couldn’t harvest, and that mess usually ends up needing to be picked up by hand. Just roll the Pickup Wizard over nuts, fruits, or other objects lying on the ground and the spring wire head traps them inside the wire cage. When it’s full, simply spread the wire and the captured items fall right out. There are two sizes available so you can choose the one that fits your needs.


----------



## DS

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Looking muy bueno, DS. That is one serious router bit. Would make sense in contrast with a blood-spattered


Yeah, I love that router bit.
It makes this an easy operation. 
For decades I was using a round nose router bit, but the Magnate side cutting flute bits are great. 
I bought the whole set. They have a 5” shank. 
They are sold on Amazon and not even very expensive.

Oh and I figured explaining the red “blood” on the wall was probably needed once I looked at the pic.
That cranberry dye spilling on my router table was a fairly messy low point for me, but that project came out great!


----------



## DS

Desert_Woodworker said:


> For myself, "busy" with a purpose is a "good busy". And then there is "problem" which causes tension and without tension then the bridge collapses...


Excessive tension also collapses the bridge, FWIW


----------



## bandit571

Big pot of Jambalaya is sitting on the stove....Have photos to process, as a box arrived in the mail box, today...Film @2300 hrs...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A little premature, here are my predictions for 2023:

August 25, 2023, A panel of Experts concludes that democracy is a threat to Our Democracy, and offer no alternative, so their Expert Licenses are terminated by another panel of Experts. Meanwhile, the folks who dont listen to experts carry on with navigating the Crazy best they can. The folks who do listen to experts just flounder around wondering what to do next to make things worse. And the Bankers continue to Lord the World as they always have.

August 26, 2023, a manufactured crisis is unleashed upon the World and everyone gets real scared.

August 27, 2023, the Pursuit of Happiness is outlawed, because (see above).

August 28, 2023, Aliens make contact. We discover they own nothing, eat bugs, live in pods, and are happy not pursuing happiness.

August 29, 2023, The Aliens go home because humans are depressing, sorrowful and joyless!!!


Feel free to add to the list! But lets keep it serious, OK? Okay.


----------



## 987Ron

"Pay Day" Candy Bar will change its name as it is offensive to those who chose not to work.

White Castle eatery will change its name to be more diversive..

Cracker Barrel will be considered offensive due to its name. 

This nonsense will not end.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya....and the remains of the day to meself.....and may the road rise up to meet ye.

Laundry Detail in a little bit. Means a wee bit of shop time?

Pills taken, camera is being charged up....40 drab and dreary degrees outside....even the view in the bathroom mirror is ugly.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tip for the day...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Part 2*


----------



## bandit571

Trimming out, today...Lid needed to match the box..








So, Junior Jack to level...Tools for installing hinges...








Pilot hole drill by Goodell-Pratt Co. Works great when it gets a drop or two of oil...not quite as loud...Hinges?








With them huge screws...








Used that fancy screwdriver...next?
Leveled the front, and installed the latch...








May go back and switch the 2 parts around, because..








Handle sticks up too far...I can simply re-use the holes...Ends needed trimmed, too...








Bread board ends were a tad too long...then added a handle...








And rounded the corners a bit....


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

An entire thread just up and disappeared. What up wif dat!


----------



## bandit571

So, how about a "PIP"?

A coat of "Gunstock" stain...brushed on, then wiped down..front view?








Yeah....next trip to the shop, that latch will get turned over...Hinge view?








A look at an end?








Grain is a bit of a "Show-off"...Lid?








Lid has 6 pieces in it.....was trying to line up it with the finger joints...close?

Have glue a couple blocks to the "floor" inside...to get the No. 78 to sit still.....no, I did NOT stain the insides....takes too long for the smell to go away.....Might research for a Montgomery Ward's Master Quality label.....so I can see what is in the box...

Let this dry a day or 2....then maybe a coat of Clear Gloss Poly? We'll see...


----------



## bandit571

Which one?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Which one?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> An entire thread just up and disappeared. What up wif dat!





wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> August 29, 2023, The Aliens go home because humans are depressing, sorrowful and joyless!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

bandit571 said:


> Which one?


There was one by a newish guy about tablesaw safety. There were some opinions expressed but nothing really offensive. Just gone, as in - Gone.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

When controversial topics like electrical and machinery safety issues come into play, and then the replies are scattered all over the map, an inexperienced person doesn't know who to believe or what to do and could possibly follow the wrong advice that seems right and gets injured or killed, then that thread is removed for the benefit of everyone. It was not removed for any kind of personal reasons other than the safety factors involved.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, John, that is what I figured.


----------



## Lazyman

Jeez.


----------



## Redoak49

Such interesting reasoning for censoring content. I need to reread the TOS to find those rules concerning safety.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Someone asked for a Chuck Norris joke?

Chuck Norris is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.

When Chuck Norris went to a Feminist rally, he came back with a sandwich and an ironed shirt.

Chuck Norris´ dad was named after him.

Chuck Norris doesnt turn the lights on, he turns the dark off.

Chuck Norris can surround his enemies by himself.

The dinosaurs didnt go extinct, they are just hiding from chuck Norris.

Little kids wear Superman pajamas to bed. Superman wears Chuck Norris pajamas to bed.

Chuck Norris actually died 20 years ago, but Death is too afraid to tell him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Chuck Norris is quite a diverse man. In addition to the above- I found this-
A code of honor and rules to live by. These rules are from Norris's personal code. They are:


I will develop myself to the maximum of my potential in all ways.
I will forget the mistakes of the past and press on to greater achievements.
I will continually work at developing love, happiness and loyalty in my family.
I will look for the good in all people and make them feel worthwhile.
If I have nothing good to say about a person, I will say nothing.
I will always be as enthusiastic about the success of others as I am about my own.
I will maintain an attitude of open-mindedness.
I will maintain respect for those in authority and demonstrate this respect at all times.
I will always remain loyal to my God, my country, family and my friends.
I will remain highly goal-oriented throughout my life because that positive attitude helps my family, my country and myself


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

22 Things You're Doing Wrong Without Realizing It


You're still trying to jam your hand into the can to get your Pringles? Amateur.




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Orange bucket and Pool noodle uses...*


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ya...was trying to sleep my way through this being a Monday.....Boss said no...pills taken....have no plans for today..safer, that way.....MIGHT try a coat of clear gloss poly on a box, later?
Lunch was Salami & Swiss & Deli Mustard on toasted Wheat Bread.....Not sure about supper....


----------



## bandit571

Varnished & Fixed....as it was pointed out to me that the latch is upside down....
now? Open, and..









and shut case..








Nice when I can "clock" the screws, too...Dunage installed..








Kicker? Just 2 pieces of scraps ( Ash) glued in place...








Just sitting there...does NOT wiggle, either...Close the lid to lock it down...and add a coat of Warm Gloss Poly..








Blocks underneath to keep the varnished bottom up off my bench...








Let this sit a day....then rub things down...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nice work...







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Clothing is the last trillion-dollar industry that hasn’t been automated," 








Then what happens to these guys? the next CNC+, better or worse?







*


https://news.yahoo.com/robots-set-sights-job-sewing-111726396.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Who needs a track saw?*

















Norm Abram's Best Tricks of the Trade







www.thisoldhouse.com


----------



## EricFai

Great storage box for that little fellow Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here's the right way to do it:* Use a straw or chopstick to poke up through the strawberry and totally remove the stem.


----------



## EricFai

Seems like a knife would be faster. But that is me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Part 2
































*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Those gift boxes for the woman who makes bespoke soap, I was talking about awhile back, are done. There a five in total. Made the deadline by 1 day, due tomorrow. She just wanted them black, but I cant do simple so I added a little Jazz by sprinkling some gold flakes into the lacquer, totally at random; they are all patterned slightly different. The curves are tapered in a wrap-around effect. One can remove the top and sit the bottom into it so the unit is like a soap dispenser, totally water-proof. A sticker with the company logo will be centered on the tops. The standard bar of Ivory soap can fit in these, with a little wiggle room.


----------



## EricFai

Very Nice Brian.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- *very inspirational nice work...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

7 Things Grandpa Did that Made His Tools Last Longer


Grandpa's secrect tool maintenance tricks that you can use today to make your tools last longer. If you do these things your grandchildren may inherit them.




joybileefarm.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good morning and off to teach the future of America... 👴 *


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...and may the road rise up to meet ye....

Pills taken, Hostess Cup Cake to start the day...have to go and check out how that varnish dried, later...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Christmas gift ideas...*



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/57209857754248319/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://blog.superbrandtools.com/supersocket-6.html?utm_source=PIN-Socket-CMAS-ADGROUP-2&utm_medium=PIN-Socket-CMAS-ADGROUP-2&utm_campaign=PIN-Socket-CMAS-ADGROUP-2&utm_id=PIN-Socket-CMAS-ADGROUP-2&utm_term=PIN-Socket-CMAS-ADGROUP-2&utm_content=PIN-Socket-CMAS-ADGROUP-2&pp=0&epik=dj0yJnU9VEJNcnNGcTVUUFQxdTZUQ0xweWdVc0ZtbmZyU3loZFkmcD0xJm49RXlGeTl0T1hrRTJnSFRqNExQRjY4USZ0PUFBQUFBR09ZbGZV


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Just watch 4 episodes of Paul Sellers' Masterclasses....where he is building a Blanket Chest...might be worth the effort (They are FREE!) to dial them up, and check them out. He is a bit more centered on hand tools than I am....but...

Still might be worth watching....


----------



## bandit571

Supper, tonight: Dirty Rice & Red Beans...topped with shredded cheese.

Should be able to keep me warm...despite it being only 33 degrees outside...we did see a bit of sunshine, this afternoon...just a teaser....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Cell Phone...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Laser still not operational... waiting for a part.... I shall text again...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good Morning world... a survival radio? just a thought- is this an item that you wish you had when something happens?







*


https://rvlifestyle.com/5-best-survival-radios-for-emergencies/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good morning, to you.

Survival is always good to have.

Radio? I will just walk my dog, and wait it out. Be happy - n - stuff. Radio is mostly advertising, bad news, and the latest bad music, with an incorrect weather report at the top of the hour.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken....bowl of Red Beans & Dirty Rice & melted shredded Cheese...

Have a 1/2" x 6" x 6' Pine plank that needs to be cut up...and joined back together....as it is trying to twist a bit...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

That is so true.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Christmas gift ideas*






The 29 Coolest Gifts of 2022







consumerbags.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning- *Day off 😏 doctor appt (2)... 
My laser part is scheduled for delivery today 👴


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....pills taken...a refill has been ordered. Brunch was a cup of noodles with Seafood...
Will take that pine plank to the later, today....and see about building a box from one 1/2" x 6" x 6' board, with just hand tools...we'll see how THAT goes...


----------



## bandit571

Couldn't quite stay with the hand tools....there was an "issue" going on..








Besides the twist, there was a Pith running right down the center...I did the cross cuts with the Stanley #358....

Idea was to rip out the Pith, and glue the remains back together....so..








Tablesaw to insure parts were the same width..all of them....then a plane to joint the edges...








To get the best glue joints...








Vise was handy...lent a helping hand. Had to use a caul..








So...now the "plan" is to let these sit overnight, come back tomorrow, flatten them all out.








Then start on dovetails...looking like the box will be 12" long, by 4-1/2" tall, and wide...maybe


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Laser part did not arrive. I used the CNC to finish the project...Not a fast but the cutting is fantastic...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good morning, Gentlemen.

That was some "Big" news, ehh?

Jeez.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Night Insomnia... "jeez" my play on words 👴  


wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Jeez.


*Word History "Jeez"*
Etymology
euphemism for _Jesus_
First Known Use
1923, in the meaning defined above
Time Traveler
The first known use of _jeez _was in 1923
See more words from the same year


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *That was some "Big" news, ehh?*


*Big news for me will be getting my long delayed laser part...* I miss using my "laser toy". Other big news for me-
My CNC was able to engrave to save the day...
My _new_ homemade breakfast sandwich- English muffin cinnamon and raisin, Havarti and sharp cheddar cheese, egg omelet. They can be made and stored in the freezer.
A must standby- Jimmy Dean egg and cheese biscuit roll up.
Much more and as the song goes...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Judy, Judy, Judy...........

You older-gen will get that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Did Cary Grant ever say "Judy, Judy, Judy" in any of his Hollywood movies?*
_Cary Grant never actually said that phrase “Judy, Judy, Judy” as a scripted line in any film that he made in Hollywood._
But Goober in the Andy Griffith was known to use that line...
*Goober takes off on Cary Grant*
_



_


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Not yet Bandit approved...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We haven't had any "golf "lately"*



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/974044225627090585/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Mom is going to be upset.

Only Angels Have Wings.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....pills taken. BIG steaming bowl of Pho-Bo, with beef and Rice...should be enough to Power me through to Supper. Hand plane work this afternoon. 

34 cloudy, dreary degrees outside....but..NO snow...I hate snow. Weather is about 30 too cold for this old body....may just go and hide out in the shop...Film at 2300 hrs....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *Only Angels Have Wings.*














*ANGELS DON’T HAVE WINGS*
The traditional image that angels have wings is pervasive. I’ve rarely heard anyone question it. But sometimes common Christian themes need to be questioned.* Because actually, nowhere in Scripture do we see angels with wings.* Nowhere.
In Christian folklore, angels are often depicted as Caucasian men with wings, which is odd since most of the people in the Bible are middle-eastern. (Why would an angel appear to them as European?) It is true, though, that angels do in fact look like men. Unfortunately, there are no depictions of angels as women that I’m aware of. *They appear as men.* For instance, in Genesis 18 three men hang out with Abraham and have a meal together (Gen 18:8), but we find out later that they were angels (two of them, at least; see Gen 19:1). If they had been flapping their wings the whole time, they probably would have blown their cover.

*On the other hand - *No, actually, they don’t. Isaiah 6 says that Seraphim have 6 wings and Ezekiel 1 (and 10) says that Cherubim have 4 wings (and 4 faces), but these passages don’t mention angels. A common mistake is to assume that Cherubim are _angels_ and Seraphim are _angels_, but the text never mixes these terms. _*Angels*_* are called angels and not Seraphim or Cherubim. Seraphim are called Seraphim and not angels or Cherubim. You get the point. Seraphim, Cherubim, and angels are all different classes of spiritual creatures, but the Bible generally keeps them separate. *


----------



## KentInOttawa

As many different cultures have mixed and adopted different religions, there has been a tendency to mix the two. The problems arise after several generations and people can no longer tell the difference between cultural norms and the religion that has been laid over them. Here's another example.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sure, DW, but I was referring to the movie* Only Angels Have Wings*, which is where the phrasing "Judy Judy Judy" is said to have originated because Cary Grant said that name numerous times in the movie, but never, as you pointed out, did he say Judy three times in a row. It was some comedian who was imitating Cary Grant, who made the saying popular.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Now about your fact check:

Hermes, the Greek God who *predated* the Bible, the Torah, and the Quran, was always depicted with symbolic wings on his helmet - because - He was a Messenger of God.
Eros, also a Greek God, was also depicted with wings.
Cupid, the Greek God of Love, also - wings.

And actually, The Ministering Spirits of God are Invisible!

Why assume that Angels with Wings is to be taken literally? Obviously, the Wings are a metaphor that symbolize something! Whatever they represent, they are a gift from the Creator. Would they not represent the sublime ability of Angels to descend from the Most High Place to approach Human Nature? They symbolize a power Angels possess that we humans do not. In other words, *They* can travel between dimensions.

Or, to look at this another way, arent Angels said to be *Beings of Light*? Then, one could surmise, that the Wings are rays that emanate from their brilliant core.

And then there is this:








If seraphim and angels are different "species," then, how do Seraphim have Angel wings?

The only logical conclusion is that Cherubim, Seraphim, and Angels are ALL Metaphors, ie., the Same Species.


----------



## bandit571

Ok...we are getting a bit too on the religious side of things...time to move on...or back...to working with wood...Before someone comes along to ......

Back is now sore between the shoulder blades....and I need to process a boat-load of photos...from 3 hours of shop time...So....Arby's for Lunch?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

bandit571 said:


> Ok...we are getting a bit too on the religious side of things...time to move on...or back...to working with wood...Before someone comes along to ......


Seldom visit LumberJocks nowdays... only to check if anyone might require an answer to one of my post...

Damn it... I was just about to quote passages from my *Codex Gigas* and that *Bandit* decides to quash the topic.


----------



## bandit571

Busy day?








Flattening all the parts..








Jointing parts so they match...
Parts is parts?








Tends to make a mess on the shop floor..








Yeah....had to sweep things up, then start on Dovetail work....


----------



## bandit571

Layout tools..








Pins first, of course..








Laid out, ready to saw...








And sawn...old Jackson Backsaw..








Be sure to knife the line..before you chop..








Half way down on the outside face....flip over, complete the chops. Use these pins to layout, saw, and chop the matching tails....and see what a dry fit looks like..








One corner done, only 3 more to go...But..not any more today...


----------



## EricFai

Nice Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, Cricket did say that there is NO policy about/ or against discussing religious topics - so long as it didnt get crazy. I do not believe anything I expounded on was offensive. It was more of a history lesson. Did you learn something?
But! I will respect your wish. And Move On.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The Headline is a little misleading. There was such a public outcry over this that the Authority had to walk it back some to make amends, yet it is still more expensive to run an EV. And this is in a Country that has nearly endless supply of electricity from their HydroElectric power generation, alone.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good report WWB- Even though EVs are here and will be here even sooner- This will probably be just the tip of the iceberg and all I wish to add is - _Read everything, listening to everybody, a nd then make up your own mind._ Or to use the term- *Down the Rabbit Hole* is a metaphor for adventure into the unknown,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

$11 for a head of California lettuce? Here's what's behind the shortage causing 'outrageous' prices


SAN JOSE, Calif. — Don’t look now — the price of lettuce is soaring across the Bay Area.




www.arcamax.com


----------



## bandit571

Yep..just go ask Alice how THAT turned out....


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..pills taken. 28 degrees outside...dusting of that white crap on the ground..flake or 2 floating by. About 40 degrees too cold for me to even stick me nose out the door.....Brass Monkeys are on strike...

May just hide out down in the shop, for today..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I just got my laser part delivered 👴  I'll wait until tomorrow to hook it up...


----------



## bandit571

No shop time, today...too tired. Had to make a run up to Lima, OH today...both to visit Hobby Lobby, and exchange a bad cable box for a new one...38 miles each way....then wait around in Captain D's for Supper.....Long drive each way.....

May try the shop tomorrow....need a nap..


----------



## rad457

Seeing there seems to be a lot of old folks here, anybody recognize this ax set up? Found it in the bush all rust up, cleaned up quite nice so making a new handle for it!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

rad457 said:


> anybody recognize this ax set up?


our resident tool meister Bandit may post on this, he may be a little delayed from dinner...


----------



## bandit571

Just a metal wedge to hold the head onto the handle....Not sure how well it works, though....


----------



## rad457

Never seen a wedge like that, it all appears to be forged, just wondering how old?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

rad457 said:


> Never seen a wedge like that, it all appears to be forged, just wondering how old?


Couldnt say how old, but it is cool you found that.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken. 1/2" of the white crap is covering the ground outside. 22 cloudy degrees...yuck.
Chocolate & Peanut Butter OREOS as a wake up, this morning. 

Have not heard what today's schedule is...yet....but I don't think it will involve going outside....too bleeding cold..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> 1/2" of the white crap is covering the ground outside


----------



## KentInOttawa

We had a bit of snow in the last few days. Almost none of this now was here last weekend. The snowblower worked overtime, but at least the Chief Inspector has some different routes to run around in.








Unfortunately, the machine is getting worn so it spent the night in the shop warming up so that I could work on it. It was easy to reair a broken headlight wire this morning but it will probably take a few days for the shop to stop smelling like gas power equipment.


----------



## EricFai

I don't miss shoveling any of that white stuff.


----------



## bandit571

They are showing that movie right now....Boss is sitting there watching it, thanks to the brand new Cable Box. 

I might just go and hide out IN the shop, today.....too cold to even stick me nose out the door...afraid it MIGHT freeze off..


----------



## KentInOttawa

EricFai said:


> I don't miss shoveling any of that white stuff.


I cannot shovel more than one or two shovelfuls at the door to the house and the shop because of my TBI. Most *days *I cannot run the snowblower either because of the light and constantly having to turn around and change direction. On a good night, I can do some snow blowing before I run out of cognitive capacity. Friday night was one of those few times and I really enjoyed being able to do it.

Most of the time, the Boss does it. Bless her.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Brrr, brrrr, and brrrrrrr~ 
No thank you.

I dream about buying a big chunk of forest/farmland in Sweden, with access to a trout stream maybe. Land up there can be gotten rather cheap if it is out in the wilds. Then I remember - SNOW, COLD, RAIN - and know if I did, I would likely never go there.


----------



## bandit571

Bah, Humbug!..








View in the shop was much better..








3 out of 4 corners are now done...area between the shoulder blades was hurting....otherwise all 4 corners would have been done...
Sir Oliver decided he just has to go outside....that lasted about...5 minutes...then ran back in...








Decided he had better things to do....


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

bandit571 said:


>


Maybe Sir Oliver knows stuff we dont?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Visited Mom at the "home" had a nice lunch and visit. Laser update  the part worked but there is another problem so step 2. I will need to contact support again.  Time to get ready to finish the semester- 4 more teaching days👴















Best Cordless Snow Shovel (2022 reviews) • Sow Small Garden


Are you looking for the best cordless snow shovel on the market? These reviews will help you make a well-informed decision.




sowsmallgarden.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Check this out. A fishbowl made of Akito Cypress (Japan).


----------



## EricFai

That is cool Brian. Defiantly different.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good morning from AZ- Here is a pic for you snow people...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...Monday? 1/2" of snow on the ground, and 18 cloudy degrees outside? Yuck.
Pills taken...waiting on the Boss to learn my schedule for today.....shop will be closed on Mondays...to keep that Lawyer named Murphy out.


----------



## bandit571

Old back saw...not enough "set"...








Had to wax the plate, to keep it from binding up in the kerf...








Old white candle came in handy, for that....May have to add a bit of set to the teeth....after this project gets out of the way..


----------



## bandit571

How do I lay out for tails? Because I do Pins first...








And once these are done...I can stand them up...








A SHARP pencil to trace around each Pin. Without letting things slide around, too..Then I use the bandsaw..








All cuts are on the waste side of the traced lines. Bandsaw? Because I can see where I am cutting better. Just leave the lines....chop out the waste with a chisel...then a test fit...








Plywood chopping block to protect the top of my bench, too.


----------



## bandit571

To get the spacing set out...and make sure I can USE a chisel....








I use that chisel to make sure it will fit. I also try to mark out which areas will be the waste...sometimes a "dot", sometimes an "x" will do. When sawing the pins....I can either saw the lines...by either splitting the line (old habit) or leaving the lines.....as no matter which I use...I still have to trace around the chopped pins to lay out the matching tails..

Stanley SW Bevel Gauge...Swanson Combo square...and a knife of some sort..








And a Winchester Try Square.....to make the baselines...as the chisel will just settle down into the lines.

That knife seems to fit my hand a wee bit better...not sure who made it..


----------



## bandit571

Might go to the Kitchen..and see about a bit of Lunch?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

I have 2 outlets installed in the floor, 1 at the table saw, and the other at the end of the bench.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've got a short extension cord (it's a snowblower electric start cord) clamped to a cabinet door with spring clamps. 2 clamps keep the cord secure and out of the way while a third holds the free, female end up at a convenient height. When I need power at the free-standing bench, it is close and convenient.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning- 3 days of school left 👴 *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Interesting but too difficult to plug in the electrical cords for myself... No "acorns" for this one...*


----------



## EricFai

Agreed that would not work well. At some point I want to add a couple of outlets to my bench, pluging into the floor outlet.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....

Sometime during last night..not sure when...I seemed to have rolled over...and right onto the floor.....so...NOW I am a bit on the sore side.
Pills taken..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

bandit571 said:


> .I seemed to have rolled over...and right onto the floor..


It was a Demon. You got pushed.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, I am done with painting flowers, for the time being. Now, on to mountains. Both of which I have never done before. Talk about a learning curve. Jeesh.

Whats that, you say, Flowers?

You will see, in a couple days.


----------



## bandit571

4th corner is now done....and a full dry fit was attempted...








Next was setting up a different sort of plane...twice...








Short rods to mill these grooves, then..








Switch to the long rods.....needed 3 grooves on the inside face of each side...








Middle one is part of a Dust Seal...even got the lid panels fitted up...








Busy day?








Eh...could be...
Sitting here with a heating pad against the area between my shoulder blades....seems to be a bit sore, again..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and could this one mean a "burn barrel" is coming?








*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Whats that, you say, Flowers?


----------



## OzarkJim

Very busy in the shop right now. Multiple cabinet projects going:
Large cabinet for double ovens in kitchen.
Two wall cabinets and table (laundry work station) for daughter
Rolling cabinet for wife's new 24" vinyl cutting machine

Making an 8'x12" Merry Christmas/Happy New year reversable sign for our entryway area. I put base paint coats on and wife does lettering then I finish it and add lights. 

Also making caulk board double sided easels for granddaughters to use when they visit. They are all into art right now.

My partner has flown south for the winter so I have spread out across the shop. It's nice to have the room to bounce from one project to another as glue or paint dries. 

Trying to get it all finished by Friday when we will be doing Christmas dinner for wife's family (wife works Saturday and Sunday).


----------



## OzarkJim

Got a Mortise machine and Tennon jig for table saw. Will be handy when I start the exterior door projects. You know me, no hand tools if it can be helped (I still don't own a handsaw much less a hand plane).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Did you all forget what Today is?

Thats right, it is National Corn Syrup Day! Yay. Not to be confused with National Lard Day, which was yesterday.

So today, Nationwide, there is a 50% discount on all corn syrup infused products. So get Yer butts out there and buy buy buy. While supplies last.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> National Corn Syrup Day!


I try not to use products with it. Almost impossible 👴


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The students of Wahoo are posting their projects again.* As usual they are making some nice stuff and you may want to go over and post some encouragement...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Are you preparing? *There is little ambiguity in the forecast: A winter storm is coming. It will be brutal. And it could derail your Christmas plans.









The storm, which is expected to sweep across much of the country’s eastern half beginning on Wednesday, is expected to bring wind chills as low as minus 40 Fahrenheit to Kansas, blizzard conditions to Illinois and heavy snow to Michigan.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Winter Solstice 12-21-22*









*The annual winter solstice in the Northern Hemisphere, which this year occurs on Dec. 21, marks the first day of winter and the shortest day of the year in that half of the world. It coincides with the summer solstice in the Southern Hemisphere, which marks the start of summer and the year’s longest day there. *


----------



## EricFai

Bring on the snow for Christmas, may even have a dusting here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America 2 days to go...







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have seen the "puzzle" before. The solution is simple. It is not 3, or 4, it is One.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> It is not 3, or 4,* it is One.*


*... perspective and not the truth?

What does that mean?
The quote urges us to consider that what others say is their opinion, not fact. It may be a respected and well informed opinion, but still it is an opinion.*

Similarly, the quote urges us to remember that our eyes do deceive us, and that not all we see is what truly is. Our minds often fill in details that may not actually be there.

Everything we see and hear are filtered by our thoughts and ideas. We are not the best at being accurate. But if we understand our weakness and our failings, we can allow for these errors.

By understanding what is going on, we can be more accurate and more precise in our descriptions of what we heard and saw, and not pretend to be infallible.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken. Payday! Bills to pay, things to buy...

24 bright and sunny degrees outside the windows...

MIGHT see about a glue-up...later today...


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3863690


I like this one. Lot of people on LJ need to see it!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Good to see you back Jim, 
I was worried about you. Thought you had given up. Glad you didn't.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Same here.


Desert_Woodworker said:


> *... perspective and not the truth?
> 
> What does that mean?
> The quote urges us to consider that what others say is their opinion, not fact. It may be a respected and well informed opinion, but still it is an opinion.*
> 
> Similarly, the quote urges us to remember that our eyes do deceive us, and that not all we see is what truly is. Our minds often fill in details that may not actually be there.
> 
> Everything we see and hear are filtered by our thoughts and ideas. We are not the best at being accurate. But if we understand our weakness and our failings, we can allow for these errors.
> 
> By understanding what is going on, we can be more accurate and more precise in our descriptions of what we heard and saw, and not pretend to be infallible.


Of course, there is no Truth, only perspective and opinion. It was nice of you to take my Joke and make it not funny anymore, and stomp its guts out. Thank you. I am shure you will be rewarded for your effort.

edit, I cant believe I just used an emojji thingy, see what you have done, DW! You have turned me, momentarily, into an dispenser of emojjis - the horror!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Why I am buying a new laser. Laguna a company who I have had good results with in the past has dropped the ball and now I am getting no service or return calls. The laser is not operable until they help me out with the problem which they have left me high and dry. *Going on one month and I will fire sale it any offers*?


----------



## bandit571

Glue up has been made! Lots of cussing involved, too. Almost ran out of clamps!

Have a run to Harbor Freight to do...need anything? 
Will try to get photos of the Forest of Clamps...later..


----------



## bandit571

Forest of clamps..








all 10 of them...seen from an end, and...








From a side....letting this sit a day....


----------



## bandit571

Harbor Freight run? New, large bottle of glue...and a new 4" x 36" , 80 grit sanding belt..and 3 battery powered lights, in case the power should go out Friday. And a pair of Cold Weather gloves for my SIL....as he works outside for the County ( Montgomery) now a days...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Harbor Freight run?


*Did you get any of those "free" items?*


----------



## bandit571

Didn't ask, didn't need those items, anyway...

Steaming bowl of Pho-Bo with beef added...for Supper...tonight.

Might just sit here for the night....shop can wait until tomorrow...


----------



## OzarkJim

Added a Mortiser machine and a Tennon Jig to the shop.


----------



## OzarkJim

I have found that a moving platform works great as a heavy cabinet turnstile. Cabinet for wife's new vinyl cutting machine pictured. Gives you a little room to add clamps and you can spin the cabinet with ease to work on all sides.


----------



## OzarkJim

Also working on couple wall cabinets for daughters' laundry station. These will go on wall with a dowel rod for coat hangers between them and I'll be starting the Red Oak table to go under them tomorrow.


----------



## OzarkJim

Just about finished with a copy of this Art Easel for the granddaughters (wife's daughter has 4 girls and an older boy). These will stay down in the wife's craft area in the basement and give the girls something to do when they visit. One side is white board and other is chalk board. Need to find some clips to hold paper on board though (possible sources appreciated).


----------



## OzarkJim

Now this is MY kind of sawdust, machine made! But to be honest, I prefer it inside the DC system......
Soon, very soon! As in, plans are to head to Springfield middle of next week for the new Next Wave 1000pro lift and fence. At that point, building a proper router cabinet will take a high priority!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jim-* the shop is coming along fine. Enjoying the updates...


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Are you preparing? *There is little ambiguity in the forecast: A winter storm is coming. It will be brutal. And it could derail your Christmas plans.
> View attachment 3863687
> 
> 
> The storm, which is expected to sweep across much of the country’s eastern half beginning on Wednesday, is expected to bring wind chills as low as minus 40 Fahrenheit to Kansas, blizzard conditions to Illinois and heavy snow to Michigan.


We are sort of ready for it. Have propane backup heat and a generator. Would like to get a whole house automatic generator though since house is total electric. Be nice for wife to have that piece of mind when I am gone.

Fortunately, we live far enough south that we don't get the bad stuff for more than just a couple days at a stretch. Biggest issue here is our highway departments can't justify the equipment to deal with it. Everything just shuts down when there is ice on the mountain roads. Heck we will be up in the 60s the end of next week.......


----------



## OzarkJim

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Jim-* the shop is coming along fine. Enjoying the updates...
> View attachment 3863786


It's a work in progress for sure. Just about every day we add something else to make things easier. Really looking forward to the router table upgrade. It has been a bit of a pain dealing with my lack of a good lift on my table. Wife and I are debating renting a booth at one of the many craft and flea market buildings around here. Maybe make a little side money off of jewelry boxes and the wife's embroidery/sublimation/vinyl. Trying to steer her away from doing custom work as it stresses her out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Jim, what is Sublimation? And what does your wife do with vinyl, exactly?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> *what is Sublimation?*



*I did not want to wait for an answer so *and I am glad that I looked it up... IMO sublimation is much more superior to heat vinyl transfer.






*Sublimation* is a really fun and useful crafting technique that creates vibrant, full-color objects, such as shirts, mugs, tumblers, signs, and so much more. If you’ve seen any of my tutorials about *Cricut Infusible Ink*, then you’re already familiar with sublimation — because Infusible Ink is a TYPE of sublimation! Today I want to take sublimation a step further and tell you how you can print your own custom sublimation transfers to make more beautiful things for your home décor and family… or even start a small business selling custom sublimation items that everyone has to have! So now I know you’re wondering … “Jennifer, how does dye sublimation work? What things can I use it for? And what can I put it on? And how do I get started already?” I have answers here in my ultimate guide to getting started with *dye sublimation for beginners!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good Morning Bandit- *snow is coming...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to teach the future of America- *last day of finals and the semester... 👴


----------



## EricFai

For those that are up North, stay warm in the upcoming days.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..just rain at the moment....41 cloudy degrees outside....will be a whole lot different tomorrow morning...

Pills taken, Corn Chex for breakfast #2....need to remove the clamps, later today...

Battery powered snow shovel is all charged up, and ready to go....I'm not.


----------



## bandit571

Plans Changed....there WAS to be a dust seal....wrong lay out..









Turned out this was a 1/4" too low...








Something wasn't lining up...








Was also taking out too much of the inner part of the seal...was left with about 1/8" or less...and none on the ends..

Fixed that by just removing the dang thing all together...plane things level..









Fixed. Evenly split tails, too. After an errand gets run...I come back and hinge this thing...and a latch..have to go and pick up a refill of a pill....Lunch was Pasta Salad....

39 cloudy degrees outside...rains now and then....Drab & Dreary Day....yuck.


----------



## EricFai

Good save Bandit, something I have done is glue a thin strip on the inside. Great weather for a Duck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nightly movie*


----------



## bandit571

Hardware time..








Hinges installed..








A latch was install out in front...and, before I could add the handles..








No, those are not chop sticks...I had 8 holes to plug, first..








What holes...NOW I can add the handle









Just need to add a finish, of some sort..








Box is 4-1/2" x 4-1/2" x 12" long...all from a single pine board..


----------



## bandit571

We now have "heavy sleet" coming down...winds have picked up, too.....


----------



## bandit571

Might have to fire this thing up..








And see IF I can get it to work right...this time around..









As the last time didn't turn out too well....takes a long time to heat up this much Brass...








And it takes a LONG time to cool back down, too...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

70 bucks for medium-sized Christmas tree? Nope
A fake Christmas tree? definitely nope.
Ended up cutting off the top of a pine tree. Made a base by drilling a hole in a chunk of firewood. Looks pretty sweet. And smells great.
Issue solved. Next...


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, the box turned great.

Brian, yes those trees have gone up over the years, and it only a tree.

0500 Hours just under 40* it will be around 20* by 0800 hours and single digits late afternoon.

Stay warm folks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Issue solved. Next...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...pills taken..cuppa Irish Breakfast Tea with a shot of Ryan's Irish Creamer...Bowl of Corn Chex...

Under a Level 2 Snow Emergency. -8 degrees outside...Wind Chill is at -38....and it is windier than any Senator....except outside it is blowing Cold air. maybe an inch of the white crap on the ground...rest has been blown around and into drifts..

Think I'll just stay inside, today...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tired nation: Average American logs 10 sleepless nights every month!*








Tired nation: Average American logs 10 sleepless nights every month!


To increase their happiness, more people say they would rather be more rested (43%) than get a raise or promotion at work (36%).




studyfinds.org


----------



## KentInOttawa

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> 70 bucks for medium-sized Christmas tree? Nope
> A fake Christmas tree? definitely nope.
> Ended up cutting off the top of a pine tree. Made a base by drilling a hole in a chunk of firewood. Looks pretty sweet. And smells great.
> Issue solved. Next...


My wife dropped some LED string lights on a Christmas cactus that we have. I tried to convince her that that was all we needed. Nope. 😕


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

KentInOttawa said:


> My wife dropped some LED string lights on a Christmas cactus that we have. I tried to convince her that that was all we needed. Nope. 😕
> View attachment 3863940


*Looks good to me +1*


----------



## northwoodsman

This talk about Christmas trees brings back memories. Back in the late 80's I had a friend that was always doing something unexpected. He was married with 3 kids at the time so you think he would have been a little more "refined". One night in early December it was colder than heck and snowing like crazy but he and I hit the bar anyways. It was shortly after 11:00 pm. that we decided to call it a night. He had a few more beers than me so I was driving but it was his truck, I had left mine at his place. About 1/2 way home he tells me to pull over, I thought that he had to relieve himself. I wasn't paying attention but evidently he grabbed something out of the back of his truck as he runs behind this beautiful pine tree in someone's front yard. Out of the corner of my eye I see this tree fall over. He grabs it and sprints towards the truck and throws it in back of the truck as lights come on in the house. He jumps in and we make a mad dash down the road. I looked at him and asked what the heck he was doing. He had told his wife that he and I were going to buy a Christmas tree and then stop for a quick beer.


----------



## EricFai

Kent, the Christmas Catus look nice.

DW, is a safe zone compaired to the rest of Us.

Power went out here just past 0800 and finaally was back on around 1630, thankfully. Temp in the house only dropped 12*


----------



## EricFai

the funny part about losing power is that I live on a corner. This morning a tree fell on a line down the street and was arching for a bit then the power went out. A crew came and removed the tree and I thought they took care of the power, nope. I ent out to the shop and checked, low and behold power there, that is on a separate feed. Walked up the street to the corner, the breaker was hanging down, crap no power to the house, so I called that in. 

If it got any worse, I could have probably ran and extension cord from the shop and plug in a heater at least in one room.


----------



## EricFai

Just stepped out on the porch, 15* not sure what the wind chill is. Don't want to know.


----------



## bandit571

-4 right now..with a -28 wind chill maybe have 3" of the white crap on the ground? Unless it has been blown into drifts...

Too cold for me....just sat around in the house today...didn't NEED to go out the door for anything...


----------



## KentInOttawa

EricFai said:


> Just stepped out on the porch, 15* not sure what the wind chill is. Don't want to know.


I'm about 750 miles (1200 km) due North of you, and we're having similar temperatures right now. I suspect that I'm a little bit more used to them, though.


----------



## EricFai

Kent, I spent a few years out in Wyoming down in Green River, working up in the mountains there. I remember one morning the actual temperature was -35* needless to say we did not work that day, even the equipment which was plugged in for the block heater said take the day off.

So I am used to the cold, but rather not work in it anymore.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You know how you go out and get your Christmas shopping done early so you dont have to deal with the mayhem and crazy; and you are happy cause you got your Wife some good stuff this year; and you hide it away somewhere, thinking, yeah, she will never find that here; and then when the time arrives you gather all the stuff to wrap it and put it under the tree, and then, you cant find the one gift that was supposed to be the crowning gift! You look everywhere and everywhere, even in the most absurd places where you would never hide something, and that gift has just vaporized. Yeah, that is Me, right now. 

So, what to do? Hope the thing mysteriously materializes again, just in time? Or rush out on the last day, at the last minute, to make up for the deficit? Or just drink some beers for breakfast and forget about it? I dont drink anymore, so thats out. Bummer. Looks like I am heading out. Pray I dont get hurt.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Santa to deliver comfortable highs, clear skies in Phoenix over Christmas weekend







*

For myself as long as my home has comfortable living conditions and I and my loved ones have good health I am good with it. I have lived too long to be concerned about the weather for it is something that man can do nothing about it. For those who are experiencing the "bomb cyclone" I hope that you are doing OK and as the saying goes stick around the weather will change.
My main thoughts are on people who are living in a war torn country, for example Ukraine. Horrible place to be in and I am sure that they would gladly exchange their conditions for a weather "bomb cyclone". War is a terrible place to be in.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

High 60s and sun here, no wind. Perfect day.


----------



## KentInOttawa

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> High 60s and sun here, no wind. Perfect day.


I can't say that about here.








For the unconverted...








I'm waiting for the wind to die down a bit before using the snowblower to clear a knee-deep drift from the laneway. Notice that there is still bare pavement beside it?


----------



## bandit571

-1Degree F, partly sunny, and windy this morning...pills taken. had one pipe freeze up last night....Kitchen sink is on an outside wall, faces into the wind...opened the cabinet doors under it, a small electric space heater was directed under the sink....cold water pipe soon was running again. the Hot one never froze. 

Too many places are closed for this week end...might as well stay home, and stay warm..

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## controlfreak

Here in South Carolina it was 8 deg F this morning. This cold and wind can cause problems here. House is good, office has one frozen pipe so I shut off the main. SIL has an external on demand water heater so when I checked it was froze. I than saw a drip at the tap followed by more. back to normal, I hope all is well when the office water get turned back on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

When I lived in the cold climate- to help keep the pipes from freezing I kept a 60watt lamp and light bulb under the kitchen sink almost touching the pipes. Also, any outside wall the lamp helped as well...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bon Fiestas, Caballeros!


----------



## 987Ron

Si and to you and yours 
*Frohe Weihnachten und ein glückliches Neues Jahr.
The best to all and may all your New Years Projects be Great!. Merry Christmas.*


----------



## BurlyBob

It's warmed up to 27 here and might get to 29. I spent about an hour in the garage cutting spline slots and gluing splines in the last box I'm building for Christmas. Time to get warm by the fire.


----------



## bandit571

It is now warmed up to 8 degrees above zero....still windy.....supposed to go back up to the 50s towards the end of next week?

Top of the One Plank Box now has been branded...








This is from the case the Branding Iron came in....will post the finished one later....takes a LONG time for that thing to get hot enough to brand the pine....and almost as long to cool back off...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Google Santa Tracker


Explore, play and learn with Santa's elves all December long




santatracker.google.com


----------



## EricFai

Merry Christmas to everyone. stay safe and warm on this coldest day this season in a long time.


----------



## northwoodsman

Merry Christmas everyone! Stay warm and stay safe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Season's Greetings
7 above zero, partly sunny degrees outside..not quite as windy...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A brief history of Christmas:

In 1645, the Puritans in England, led by Oliver Cromwell, outlawed celebrating the birth of Christ, as they believed this was a sign of decadence and a disgrace to Christianity.
In the English Colonies (America), the English separatists also believed in celebrating the birth of Christ without ceremonies, and made celebrating Christmas a crime.
In the 1800s attitudes had changed, author Washington Irving had written stories that popularized the celebration of Christmas; and German immigrants had continued with the tradition of placing evergreen branches and trees in the home during winter as a reminder of hard times.
Christmas was established as a national holiday only in 1870, during Grant´s Presidency; and by then most Americans celebrated in some way.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My cats are the best... For Christmas they said I suffered with that Laguna laser horrible customer service long enough. Junk it they said and then went on to buy me for Christmas a new Thunder laser. What more could a guy want...


----------



## EricFai

Well Done DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## DS

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3863752
> 
> 
> 
> Why I am buying a new laser. Laguna a company who I have had good results with in the past has dropped the ball and now I am getting no service or return calls. The laser is not operable until they help me out with the problem which they have left me high and dry. *Going on one month and I will fire sale it any offers*?


Well, I will let you know this bit of insight.
Laguna often sources from readily available Chinese components.

When they stopped taking my calls, I was able to find parts on my own.
Find the part numbers and Google is your friend.

It is well known in the industry that Laguna does not support their products once they have a newer model for sale. It really is a shameful way to do business, imho.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS said:


> When they stopped taking my calls, I was able to find parts on my own.
> Find the part numbers and Google is your friend.


It is not needing parts but I want to know what has happened and then how to fix it. For the past month "dead in the water". Do you know of anyone who can fix this machine then let me know.


----------



## DS

Well, congrats, at least, on your new, non-Laguna machine.
Hopefully, Laguna will eventually help you get your old machine running again.
(I thought you had a guy who helped you last time)
I have this entire next week off to catch up on the honey-do list and get this entertainment center buttoned up. (If I don’t sleep it off, that is)

We had the grandkids over last night. The dogs loved all the attention. Wore them out good (Dogs and grandkids both) Everyone had fun.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

DS said:


> It is well known in the industry that Laguna does not support their products once they have a newer model for sale. It really is a shameful way to do business,


Hmmm. Kind of like Microsoft. N´est pas.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I posted a new project just now. If you want to see what I have been up to for the last - Very Long Time!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Very nice work...* here is a link to see it...








Projects - Spider and the Moth (Fly)


Keepsake box with Japanese lacquering technique




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## bandit571

Monday? The Monday after Christmas Sunday? Tain't NO way I'll be going to Wall E World, today.....Maybe later, IF I need anything from the Grocery side of the place.....and wait until the crowds die way down.....too good of a chance to have Run-ins with Karens & Kens.....and me without a Flak Vest......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Any day in Wally World is bad.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> .Maybe later, IF I need anything from the Grocery side of the place.....and wait until the crowds die way down....


*Bandit-* lead on in this madness. I am heading out in a little while to the grocery store... full report later.


----------



## bandit571

Groery Run made...to Kroger's. Bill paid. 5 items needed bought in Wallie World...Lunch is a Chorizzo burrito, washed down with an ice cold Guinness Draught Stout...

saw a fire truck, lights and siren headed towards that end of town...while I was on my way home..roads ARE a bit on the greasy/sloppy side..


----------



## DS

I spent the whole day cleaning and reorganizing the garage shop.

For Christmas, I told my wife she bought me a new DeWalt cordless leaf blower.
Where has this thing been my whole life?!?

It gets into all the far recesses of the garage.

We also bought some additional metal storage shelves to better organize the storage totes in there too.

My wife, of course, has to open, and look through every one of them instead of just moving them from the floor beneath my workbench onto the shelves.

On the bright side, I found my coin collection that I started back in grade school.
There are a few gems in there.
I thought it was long gone, gone, gone.


----------



## DS

EricFai said:


> Any day in Wally World is bad.


Some days are worse than others.
I personally avoid Fridays after 4pm (payday) and the absolute worst day, EBT Wednesday — which is the second Wednesday of each month when Social Security payments and food stamps come in.
Talk about a zoo filled with the “best” society has to offer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is the list of the top 20 names in 2022:

TOP GIRL NAMES*


Olivia
Emma
Isabella
Sophia
Luna
Mia
Camila
Amelia
Ava
Charlotte
Scarlett
Aria
Penelope
Evelyn
Gianna
Sofia
Violet
Aurora
Victoria
Emily
*TOP BOY NAMES*


Liam
Noah
Mateo
Oliver
Santiago
Sebastian
Elijah
Ezra
Ezekiel
Julian
Elias
Benjamin
Levi
Alexander
Theodore
Daniel
Angel
Michael
Gabriel
Luca


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*








This period of life is when you're probably sleeping the least, scientists say


Whether it’s from stress, job responsibilities, or childcare, a massive new study finds that people ages 30 to 50 tend to sleep less than those in early and late adulthood.




studyfinds.org


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The pillow..........*









Best Pillows for 2023: Top 5 Products For Sound Sleep Most Recommended By Experts


StudyFinds researched 10 expert websites to find the best pillows by seeing which were most frequently recommended.




studyfinds.org


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

7am off to get the oil changed. Even with school break things need to be done... 👴


----------



## EricFai

My newest grandson hit number 4


----------



## bandit571

My Great-Grandson just hit Number 2......the Terrible Twos?

Morning to ya...pills taken...trash has been hauled to the curb...pictures need processed....


----------



## bandit571

Camera issues....only half would work....but..








We'll go with this one, for now....








A spokeshave even fits....








Stanley No. 51..


----------



## EricFai

Looks great Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*D_W does woodworking.* I haven't done this type of work in a while and I actually enjoyed it. I am making a stand for the new laser with casters.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*35 days and Laguna has stopped returning my calls. Horrible company!!!!







*


----------



## EricFai

Shop looks good DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...Pills taken..bowl of seafood noodles for Brunch. Shop is out of Lumber, at the moment...will be after the start of the new year...before the next Project can be started...

The Boss has a grocery list..need to head to Kroger's, this time around...


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today..Dirty Rice, with yellow Onions, and mushrooms...and ground beef..with an ice cold Guinness Draught Stout to wash it down..

Boss hands me a list...then stays home while I go and fill it out.....then nit-picks what I brought home..?41 mostly sunny degrees outside....things are getting .....sloppy out there..


----------



## EricFai

Hate it when that happens, one just wants to say get it yourself next time. But we all know where that will get Us.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I have the opposite problem. I cannot drive anymore, so I have to convince the Boss that what I want to be picked up is worth her time and effort and then hope that she understood me correctly. If there's an ad on Kijiji (similar to Craig's list) I just want her to go to the ad and arrange the sale directly with the seller. If I have to play the middleman between her and the seller, my head feels like it will explode (a symptom of the TBI). Sellers can be pretty daft and obtuse, and me trying to arrange any details around her schedule (which is only partially shared with me) is damned near impossible and the sellers don't understand the delays. I've lost one or two possible purchases because the sellers couldn't/wouldn't read and understand and then just ghosted me. Despite that, she still gets annoyed with me for asking her to arrange it directly.

Normally, she's pretty amazing at dealing with my injury-related shortcomings but in this one area, her sainthood is in jeopardy.


----------



## EricFai

I agree, some of the sellers can be a pain in the first place. Sounds like you have a good wife Kent.


----------



## KentInOttawa

EricFai said:


> I agree, some of the sellers can be a pain in the first place. Sounds like you have a good wife Kent.


Mostly, but none of us are truly perfect.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-
Computer issues no buzzards today


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself...

Have to go and visit the Friendly Vampires' Office, today...2 doctors want samples...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dentist and computer repair tech stopping by.... Hopefully some smiles later This touch pad sucks on the lap top...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Computers are tuned, dentist; root canal and crown, Laguna called yesterday spoke and offered a fix. I tried it and it doesn't work. I texted the results.... I haven't heard back from them 👴 
Movie tonight 'True Grit" newer version...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dont bother coming in to work today. Shop is closed for defrosting.


----------



## bandit571

Migraine....all day yesterday...still a bit right now....Tried to just sleep it off..all day....wound up with a very sore back, to boot...heating pad on HIGH, trying to relax the back.....

Day after a Migraine is about the same as a Hangover....I'm up this early because of the back hurting...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sleep broken up so I'm readjusting my time schedule...
Work on the base for the new laser. I just got an email it arrives in a couple of weeks...ready or not.
Prep some meals... Jimmy deans sausage patties...
Store for some fasteners...
Nap to refresh from this ungodly hour to be awake...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*One reason that I haven't flown in awhile...








*


----------



## KentInOttawa

WWBBJ - I sure hope that that's not your place, although I know that there are some places in Spain have received worse freezing rain than I've ever experienced (That's something to do with lots of warmer water available when the cold snaps blow through). 
I've been watching the news lately and a lot of folks not all that far from me (550 km/350 miles west and south-west) have been getting hammered. The long-term forecast for the next week looks pretty rough for many Americans, too. For a rare change, I'm living in a place that will be at the tail end or fringes of the mess so I'm expecting nothing more than somewhat seasonal weather or possibly a bit milder. Take care folks and stock up on your emergency supplies.


----------



## bandit571

52 cloudy degrees outside...still have a bit of a headache....
But..at least it is a FRIDAY!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

KentInOttawa said:


> Take care folks and stock up on your emergency supplies.


Thats good advice!
No, that photo is from alot closer to you, like where you describe.
Where I am it rarely gets to freezing, and if so, that would be in Feb or March. In fact, our water lines to the house are just laying on the ground, very common here, have never frozen in the 12 or so years we have been here. Up above the treeline in the mountains there can be some occasional snow.
On the mainland, Spain, up in the Pyrenees mountains it can get serious.


----------



## KentInOttawa

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> No, that photo is from alot closer to you, like where you describe.
> Where I am it rarely gets to freezing, and if so, that would be in Feb or March. In fact, our water lines to the house are just laying on the ground, very common here, have never frozen in the 12 or so years we have been here. Up above the treeline in the mountains there can be some occasional snow.
> On the mainland, Spain, up in the Pyrenees mountains it can get serious.


I have an old colleague from Gran Canaria, so I perk up when I hear about storms like Storm Celia last spring. Storms like that are brutal, and I feel all sorts of empathy for those living through them.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm...think of the worst, nastiest Hangover you have ever had.....THAT is what the day AFTER a Migraine is like....

My Lumber Supplier is having difficulties.....Seem the "Barn" he has the lumber in....is getting an Apartment for his Granddaughter. Contractor piled ALL of his stuff onto the nice pile of Lumber....so...until he cleans up his act, I can't get to the lumber supplies.....will advise when that is cleared up...

Did I also mention that Migraines have this weird effect on both my brain and my eyes.....you can't believe how hard it is to type.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> Did I also mention that Migraines have this weird effect on both my brain and my eyes.....you can't believe how hard it is to type.....


This is one thing that I have never had. My empathy to those who suffer from it....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Can we get people to use the stairs by making it fun to do? Stockholm, Sweden. They built out the stairs so as to be a real Piano. In this video, you can see people approach the escalator, then change course, and deliberately use the Piano stairs - because Fun. The video is on GAB if you want to see it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Scottsdale police warning public about fake parking ticket scam


Scottsdale police are warning the public about fake parking tickets that try to trick victims into paying bogus fines through a QR code.




ktar.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Some folks will just not learn, too many scams to follow. Simple fact, if it sounds to true and easy, it's a scam.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"no one matched the winning numbers drawn Friday, Dec. 30 — 1, 3, 6, 44 and 51, Mega Ball 7." 

I guess that I will have to depend on my social security increase to get by next year...  👴 

Trivia: *Does anybody remember the Irish Sweepstakes from years past?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Speaking of "Ducks"







*








7,000 redhead ducks arrive near Mackinac Bridge


Mackinac Strait gets their annual redhead duck visit.



www.freep.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Happy New Year's Guys.


----------



## bandit571

Close to it, ain't it? Been watching along with the football games....one more to go....

BTW: Jan. 20th of 2023....I'll have 12 years on this site.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Did you know?*





*and my favorite Guy Lombardo and the Royal Canadiens*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Happy New Year, Dudes and Dudettes.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

* It begins...*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...Road Trip in a little bit....not much else on the schedule for today.....drab, dreary cloudy 43 degrees outside....at least there is no snow.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Did you know that this >>>>> * $$$$$ *>>>>>> symbol, was originally the symbol for the Spanish Dollar, that was legal tender in the US until 1857? The US mint just copied a popularly recognized unit of *Silver money* accepted around the World.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*O.K.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-*


----------



## KentInOttawa

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *O.K.*


OK.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*To help my self to get back into reading a "book" I went with the Kindle e-book. The reason is that I can adjust the font size.* 👴  5 stars review










*Time to put the book down and head into the shop. Finishing up the stand for the new laser...








*


----------



## EricFai

Books for me need to have interest, woodworking techniques, boat building. Might really start planning that watercraft this year.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Photographer Captures a Heartwarming Moment Between His Grandmother and Her Dog*








Photographer Captures a Heartwarming Moment Between His Grandmother and Her Dog


They’re pawfect together.




mymodernmet.com


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

EricFai said:


> *Might really start planning that watercraft this year.*


*Eric- * I look forward to hearing and seeing the aquatic vehicle... I am sure if it is anything like have you have made it will be a quality piece. Will there be any steam bending involved? Years back I studied it but never got around to do steam bending...

On this video they use plastic zip ties- something new to me...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lunch-* pasta shells with sauce, asparagus and a baguette... that should tide me until dinner... back to the shop an finish that support stand... 👴


----------



## EricFai

DW, thinking about either a paddle board or a kayak, there may be a little steam involved. But I would be going with a strip plank craft. Have a couple of books by Nick Shade which also include the offsets.


----------



## bandit571

Found enough wooden parts in the shop...that I can build yet another box out of....hmmmm....sides and ends out of Ash...will have to see what the rest is made of...


----------



## bandit571

Monday Night Football.....game suspended? Bills Safety collapsed on the field.....not sure IF they will start the game back up...yet..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> not sure IF they will start the game back up...yet..



Probably not. On the other hand back in the 70s at a Detroit Lions game an player had a heart attack and died. They took him off the field and the game went on.
















50 years ago, Detroit Lions' Chuck Hughes died of heart attack during game


50 years ago on Oct. 24, the Detroit Lions’ Chuck Hughes had a heart attack and died during a game against the Bears




touchdownwire.usatoday.com





As for canceling the game? I'll let you guys discuss it.......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Peteybadboy

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Peteybadboy said:


> Happy New Year all!


To you as well...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Up and rise Woodshed....*





*Morning-* todays projects in the shop are paint the new laser stand that I built. then straighten all of the misc. tools and and and.
Beautiful (I'm serious) rainy day...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is an article that I found relating on athletes who have collapsed and died playing their sport....*



https://dpbh.nv.gov/uploadedFiles/dpbhnvgov/content/Boards/BOH/Meetings/2021/Public%20Comments%20324%20to%20328.pdf


_"The current phenomenon is also evident if you simply look on Wikipedia at the list of footballers who have collapsed and died. The year 2021 stands out with 13 entries so far. In no other year mentioned have more footballers died during a game. And this list goes back to the year 1889. So it really is a historical event."..._


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...late start....Game has been postponed...teams went home. 
have Laundry Detail in a bit...after Lunch settles. Found enough parts to make another small box...maybe for a block plane...we'll see.

60 rainy/sleety degrees outside...


----------



## bandit571

1st load id dry..second load is now IN the dryer. Managed to get the bench cleared off....most of which is put away into the tool Chest. So....behind these closed doors...








There is a lot of "Stuff"....I MIGHT have to do the Nickel Tour....IF anyone wants a looksee?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, I must be getting better at what I am doing - I painted a stork in one take today. Muy Bueno.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

wildwoodbybrianjohns said:


> Well, I must be getting better at what I am doing - I painted a stork in one take today. Muy Bueno.


... and I was delivered by one, one day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Progressive day full recap in the morning. I am accepting age and stage limitations... I got my results for a skin cancer test from my arm. 👴  Gracias a Dios


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Hopefully good results DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Eric- test came back- no cancer 👴


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good Morning Part 1*


Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Progressive day full recap in the morning.*











Moved this to the paint room (painting is my least favorite thing) I used the Critter spray gun, which is perfect for this type of stuff.
















Next is making the top which will be 3/4" Panolam a heavy duty Melamine and casters.

*Stop to clean up* the main shop tools and accessories and begin a new day. 👴


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...Pills taken. Cup of Seafood Noodles for Brunch.

56 drab & dreary degrees outside....Might try to get the burn pile moved to the fire pit...later....we'll see..

Waiting on the Noodles to cook...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Coffee break film... and yes I am a fan of pocket holes*


----------



## northwoodsman

DW, great find on the Pocket Hole video. My neighbor has been working on a project for the past few weekends using pocket holes and has scrapped it and started over twice now. I have tried to explain to him everything in this video but when it comes to putting everything together he skips at least one critical step because he doesn't think all the steps are needed or he gets impatient. The first attempt he forgot to use a stop collar, he threw away a few boards and kept going but he had the jig set on the wrong thickness of wood and ended up splitting all the wood when he put the screws in. The second attempt after re-cutting every piece he skipped the clamps so nothing is flush. "We" are going to attempt again this evening together AFTER he watches the video.


----------



## bandit571

According to Garfield the Cat:

Rule #1 about Winter: The colder the morning is....the HOTTER the Coffee needs to be...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NW- I am glad that you found the pocket hole video interesting. Back when I had a small cabinet and millworks shop the pocket hole was indispensable and I purchased a Porter Cable pocket hole machine which I still have and use in my shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Accomplishments of the day*
Machine stand casters put on and the top tomorrow...
Shop tools put away...
Phone call from Laguna today more later...
Laundry but not yet put away...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Errands were run, today. Groceries bought. Laundry brought upstairs....

Teaser time!








Open the right hand side of the Tool Chest....








Details...








4pc set of Expansive bits back in a corner. That little hammer is for adjusting block planes.
Marking gauge is for marking Mortises








There are a couple hacksaws back in that upper corner...and a few squares...
See anything else I need to ID?


----------



## bandit571

And that is just the Right hand side.....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Our very own LumberJocks Studley chest...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nite-







*


----------



## EricFai

Maybe some Marking Knifes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- I have the marking knife...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning thoughts-







*


----------



## bandit571

Opened for Business...















Close the doors?








Ready Service Rack....Saws. 
There IS a Regular Plane Til...just to the right..








Mainly for extras, Jack Planes, and LARGE Jointer Planes...


----------



## DS

Is it the same thing if you explain the problem to people who have no idea what you are talking about?


Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3864943


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- come back later for a Laguna laser update...


----------



## DS

Desert_Woodworker said:


> DS- come back later for a Laguna laser update...


Can do


----------



## KentInOttawa

DS said:


> Is it the same thing if you explain the problem to people who have no idea what you are talking about?


Pretty much. I have my wife come out to the shop and play games on the PC so that I can talk through my status, process and problems. She knows that I do not expect her to understand or provide solutions. Oddly, talking it through with the Chief Inspector (the dog), to myself or to an inanimate object does not work as well for me.


----------



## DS

I spent this last weekend rebuilding the main pump for the pool filter and installing a new motor. The seals failed and rusted the motor internals.

Today, the new motor and seals arrived to rebuild the spa pump.
I’m not looking forward to the work.

Working on the pool equipment involves working in stress positions that would make Abu Graib feel like a game of twister. My back isn’t quite fully recovered yet.

The only incentive I really have for it is that, when I’m done, I can get into the hot tub again.


----------



## DS

So, I’m guessing the laser update will be that it is either sold, or fixed… (by some random internet guy with no connection to Laguna)

Chances that Laguna stepped up and repaired it under warranty, or bought it back for what he paid for it? 0.00%

Just guessing.


----------



## DS

KentInOttawa said:


> Pretty much. I have my wife come out to the shop and play games on the PC so that I can talk through my status, process and problems. She knows that I do not expect her to understand or provide solutions. Oddly, talking it through with the Chief Inspector (the dog), to myself or to an inanimate object does not work as well for me.
> View attachment 3865012


I think my wife would be confused if I started calling her a rubberduck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Progress on the new laser stand, which I will get in a couple of weeks...









Now to my disabled *Laguna laser *It has been down since November 20,2022. Many back and forth communication (believe me days on end and the best is he didn't get back to me because he was on vacation that week.) Another one he sent me a beam combiner lens for the machine he represents; he sent a 25mm lens instead the correct 20mm. I emailed him to tell him of the mistake and I would send to other one back. I didn't hear from him for 2 weeks in which I called numerous time to make contact. Many more stories like that.
They offer to send a tect to come to my shop and would fix it. I asked him what was the problem was? He did not answer me. A tect coming my shop; fantastic. I got an invoice for this service $1,300. Laguna, Laguna I can never support your company...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS said:


> So, I’m guessing the laser update will be that it is either sold, or fixed… (by some random internet guy with no connection to Laguna)


I was/am trying to get rid of it. $6,400 machine- Do I sell as is or invest $1,300 in the tec fixing it? Answer: it is going to the paint/storage room and sell it as is. 
*Best Offer







*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I spoke to Ron the other day and he is fine  Reviewing a few posts back I came across avatar Ozark Jim and he is blocked. I like the guy and as I look back on myself I thank God I am still here...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning are we all awake yet?







*

From the news today... Hmm I don't live in any of those states... 

Here are the 10 states with the longest life expectancy: 
1. Hawaii-80.7
2. Washington-79.2
3. Minnesota-79.1
4. California (tie)-79
5. Massachusetts (tie)-79
6. New Hampshire (tie)-79
7. Oregon (tie)-78.8
8. Vermont (tie)-78.8



https://thehill.com/changing-america/well-being/longevity/3801050-here-are-the-states-with-the-longest-life-expectancy/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Dancing anyone...*









Ballroom dancing benefits aging brains -- and could help stave off dementia


Social ballroom dancing can improve cognitive functions and reduce brain atrophy in older adults who are at increased risk for Alzheimer’s disease and other forms of dementia.



www.braintomorrow.com


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....pills taken....2 sausage patties & a slice of Pepper Jack Cheese, sitting inside a Toasted English Muffin...

Road Trip today.....Doctor's Office visit....then we'll see what else is going on...

Uncle Sam is giving me a Pay Raise to my Military Retirement Pay check! Yay!

32 cloudy degrees outside.....chance of snow flurries, too......


----------



## EricFai

I don't make the average life expediency, but I do have longevity on my side, Grandparent's lived into their 90's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good to see Leeroy back and posting...
Has anybody heard from OZJIM?
Memory of Top Max using the Dunning-Kruger effect with his posts. I came across this and it brought back memories of a friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS that Laguna of mine would fit well in your garage....


----------



## EricFai

Nothing from OzJim that I have heard.


----------



## EricFai

He was on my list of following and followed, the followed list shows him banned.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*OOppps! I have to lower it 12" I followed a guy on YouTube who has a Thunder laser. I used his dimensions, unfortunately it was a from an older version laser. Me bad... *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*GASLIGHTING* a popular phrase today. I think that this explains it well...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The Peter Principal... a favorite of mine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good day in the shop---

Reduced the height to 12" 








CNC maintenance "fly cut" Fill the holes then run the program...*









*All cleaned up and level...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

* Rise and Shine.... *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Least we not forget...* *the children of COVID..*
















*Yester years- *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good start to the morning... a pot of chili cooking, English muffin-cinnamon and raisin, with cheddar omelet. 
Shop time later- casters for the new laser stand...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*EV's are here get use to the change... below is a pic of NY 1900 (one car) then 1913 (one horse)*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....pills taken. 26 cloudy degrees outside...with a tease of blue sky....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Problem solved....*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Problem solved....*


It is always nice when that happens.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning-* Back to school today! I am thankful for a goodnights sleep...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Travel nightmares maybe this article may be of assistance to you...*



https://www.wsj.com/articles/canceled-flights-refunds-reimbursements-luggage-hotels-11672878789?st=aa3lk40r5sc6l4g&reflink=desktopwebshare_permalink


----------



## DS

Desert_Woodworker said:


> DS that Laguna of mine would fit well in your garage....
> View attachment 3865068


I’m not sure that anything more will fit in the garage right now…

the Laser is tempting, but then I remind myself… “it’s a Laguna that is out of service” and I come back to my senses.

If I get a wild hair thinking that I can get it working on my own, I might consider it.


----------



## DS

spa pump update.
I got the pump tore apart and removed the old seals only to discover the new seal doesn’t fit the impeller shaft.
It is not the wrong seal, but rather the impeller is deformed to the point that the seal doesn’t fit anymore. (Could be why it was leaking).

The new impeller arrives Friday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- have you ever had an impeller get clogged and then have to unclog it? Good YouTube vids on it. Currently, I have the fine little stuff that can easily clog it.... joys of pool ownership...


----------



## bandit571

Evening to ya...got almost up to 40 degrees outside, today....

Shop was closed today, seeings how it is a Monday......and no...I can't hit "Rewind" back to the weekend, either..

Need to get some boards cut to the sizes I'll need.....might see about one more small box build?


----------



## EricFai

It was in the high 50's and sunny here today. even warmer tomorrow, then a slight cool down for a few days. Average temps should be on the rise after that. I'm ready.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

bandit571 said:


> and no...I can't hit "Rewind" back to the weekend, either..


But we can rewind to this...


bandit571 said:


> Can get a 10% discount at Home Depot with my Military ID....same as at Lowes.
> 
> Made a mess on the floor, trying to fix a sticky drawer...
> View attachment 3859110
> 
> Guilty parties?
> View attachment 3859111
> 
> Mainly that Stanley No. 60-1/2....
> Waiting on the "stinky stuff" to dry out..
> View attachment 3859112
> 
> Still a bit sticky to a fingertip....let this sit overnight....and then try some varnish?


----------



## DS

Desert_Woodworker said:


> DS- have you ever had an impeller get clogged and then have to unclog it? Good YouTube vids on it. Currently, I have the fine little stuff that can easily clog it.... joys of pool ownership...


There is a second skimmer basket at the pump that catches most debris that would clog the impellers.
The Golden Retriver likes to swim, though, and a percentage of her fur gets stuck in there from time to time.


----------



## DS

Got the wood top fabricated for the entertainment center.

Next up are bent laminations for the base moldings and the glass door rails.
Will be making a couple of custom bags for the bag press for this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This is for Corelz and his Husky...*

CatDog Brotherhood 🐶🐱 on Instagram: "The funny thing is that the husky is bathed 🤣#husky #dog #doglovers #feels #feelsgood"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## JackDuren

Align a saw System?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...Pills taken...

0430 this morning...windows were "lit up" by flashing red lights outside......Might have been it was a Tuesday morning but...TWO Fire Department EMS Squads and..TWO cop cars sitting in the street, in front of the house? And a car was being searching in the alley beside the house.....I had woke up to go Pee, when I noticed the lights.....have not heard what exactly was going on...yet.

Waiting on the Boss to say what the schedule will be..


----------

